# Vestiaire Collective experiences?



## Kopisusu

Hi ladies,
Has anyone bought from or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?


----------



## soleilbrun

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


 
Hello, 
I buy and sell with them all the time. The prices are good and they have payment plans 3x if necessary. Eveything arrives in a timely manner and just as pictured. Always authentic and I never had a problem. Go for it, you'll like it. Although they market in the UK, it is mostly a french speaking site so most descriptions are in french but feel free to talk in english.


----------



## Kopisusu

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I buy and sell with them all the time. The prices are good and they have payment plans 3x if necessary. Eveything arrives in a timely manner and just as pictured. Always authentic and I never had a problem. Go for it, you'll like it. Although they market in the UK, it is mostly a french speaking site so most descriptions are in french but feel free to talk in english.



Hi soleilbrun, 
Thanks for your advice - going to give it a try! Will brush up on my french!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kopisusu said:


> Hi soleilbrun,
> Thanks for your advice - going to give it a try! Will brush up on my french!


 
I should also note that I have everything authenticated on the forum after it arrives. Items have always been authentic. The items arrive to them first, they authenticate it and make sure it conforms to the discription then sends it out to you. I ordered boots once, size 38 but when they arrived to them they were 39.5.  They called me on the phone to ask if I would still like them or cancel the transaction. I cancelled. Let me know what goodies you end up getting.  

PS. Please feel free to ask the seller to lower the price, most of the time they agree to a small discount.


----------



## Kopisusu

soleilbrun said:


> I should also note that I have everything authenticated on the forum after it arrives. Items have always been authentic. The items arrive to them first, they authenticate it and make sure it conforms to the discription then sends it out to you. I ordered boots once, size 38 but when they arrived to them they were 39.5. They called me on the phone to ask if I would still like them or cancel the transaction. I cancelled. Let me know what goodies you end up getting.
> 
> PS. Please feel free to ask the seller to lower the price, most of the time they agree to a small discount.


 
Fantastic! Thank you for the tips! Will be looking to sell on there too so if you have any tips for that too, that would be great!


----------



## Witsenhausen

I confirm that Vestiaire Collective is a great second hand seller 

I'm french and purchased many times and got no problem everything was perfect

But you have to notice than sometimes the prices are the same as in boutiques ! I've seen a Louis Vuitton leopard snood sold 190&#8364;... and it costs 180&#8364; on LV's official websites. So just be careful about prices


----------



## Millicat

I've asked the same question a few times and i can't find anyone who's used them, because of that i've never bought from there, it seems too great a gamble !


----------



## authenticplease

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> I should also note that I have everything authenticated on the forum after it arrives. Items have always been authentic. The items arrive to them first, they authenticate it and make sure it conforms to the discription then sends it out to you. I ordered boots once, size 38 but when they arrived to them they were 39.5.  They called me on the phone to ask if I would still like them or cancel the transaction. I cancelled. Let me know what goodies you end up getting.
> 
> PS. Please feel free to ask the seller to lower the price, most of the time they agree to a small discount.



How do you message a Seller?  I don't see a link or button......I only see the public comments. TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Do they ship to the US? I noticed I was unable to sign-up with a US address.


----------



## authenticplease

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Do they ship to the US? I noticed I was unable to sign-up with a US address.



I was trying to buy something(I have a US addy) and could not check out. Shipping for @200 euro item is 38,5 euros to US.


----------



## authenticplease

VC IT finally corrected error for payment by US countries and I was able to place order.

Current codes are:
SELECT12 for 15 euro off 100euro+ purchase expires 9/15
FDP09 for free shipping expires 9/12

Cannot be combined


----------



## piupa

Hi Forum!
I bought many times in VC and the service was good: fast shipping, easy payment, nice items but... please note that, in fact, there is not a official authentication service. 
VC policy is to guarantee that item is authentic (they verify all before ship the item) but they NEVER give a certificate or similar to confirm the authenticy of the item, so when you receive the item you have nothing as proof of verification or authenticity.
I boght many Chanel bags there but I'm not sure about 2 of them so I'm asking to Mypoupette an official authentication. VC could refound only if the buyer give tem a proof of non authenticity. 
Good luck


----------



## authenticplease

My SB bag arrived and I am thrilled with condition. I have no concerns with authenticity. 

Having said this, if I did have any concerns I would definitely post it to the appropriate Authenticate This thread on TPF


----------



## piupa

authenticplease said:


> My SB bag arrived and I am thrilled with condition. I have no concerns with authenticity.
> 
> Having said this, if I did have any concerns I would definitely post it to the appropriate Authenticate This thread on TPF


 

Yes...
I do just few minutes ago. I hope all my purchases were authentic!!! -_- 
I ask for an authentication of my last purchase: a Celine NANO in black. I'm so afraid about fake... Here, in Europe, there are a lot a lot of fake. That's really incredible. Now, there is also a lot of second hand shops and it is alwais more difficult to verify if they are selling a fake. -_- 
but prices are so hight... it's quite impossible to buy a "new" chanel in boutique! All prices increase too much! 

I love this forum that can help me with fashion question!


----------



## SofieR

piupa said:


> Yes...
> I do just few minutes ago. I hope all my purchases were authentic!!! -_-
> I ask for an authentication of my last purchase: a Celine NANO in black. I'm so afraid about fake... Here, in Europe, there are a lot a lot of fake. That's really incredible. Now, there is also a lot of second hand shops and it is alwais more difficult to verify if they are selling a fake. -_-
> but prices are so hight... it's quite impossible to buy a "new" chanel in boutique! All prices increase too much!
> 
> I love this forum that can help me with fashion question!



Do you have any updates about the items you had authenticated? I'm thinking of buying a Chanel bag but I'm worried if they are authentic.


----------



## Jdacosta

Hi, ive just ordered some clothes on this website, The order says its compliant, awaiting to dispatch, I wanted to make sure that compliant means authentic right? I sound soo silly but want to be 100% sure lol


----------



## piupa

A lovely member of purse forum said the bag was fake. -_- the site, VC, is still confirming and gave me the guarantee of the authenticity. I cant understand the true. For this reason I'm thinking to ask for an official authentication to mypoupette.com to have also a certificate to make eventually a claim. The only "problem" is that this kind of official certification is very very expensive for luxury bags and I don't want to loose much money. -_- I'm so sad. 
I bought also an Hermes bag and I'm waiting for an opinion of PF members... I'll tell you more asap!!
Thanks


----------



## demicouture

i deal with them a lot

BUT

they say they have a team of experts to authenticate, well they are certainly not all experts ... as i offered a pair of authentic shoes and they said they were not... i mean please, i am in the business myself and i know what i deal with ..
so yeah that is a problem there as they seem to know the real from the fakes but quite a few FAKE proenza schouler bags made the cut as well so not sure how they authenticate.

also they never replied to most of my direct emails to them and when you call the phone rings for ever...when i once got through she told me they have sooo many emails.. uhm yeah, dont we all?! but for an online site you gotta deal with it by at least acknowledging receipt of my email, no?!

anyway, you also get these really obnoxious people who wanna ruin your sale by just writing comments to break your sale.. regarding price or simply questioning authenticty in a very bad and stupid way... (thinking they know it all)
but of course, these people are NEVER the ones that are actually interested in your item..

and lastly their comission is CRAZY but for some reason they still have the last word over your final price on your offered item.. huh?
so if you are selling something 700 euros, YOU only get about 499 euros..


having said all that, i still deal with them: sell and buy quite a bit!
i still recommend it but be warned of the above.


----------



## minkymorgan

I've just tried them today and bought a YSL Arty Ring so hopefully all will be okay..not sure of the time frame though regarding delivery


----------



## cotonblanc

My Céline shoes arrived yesterday. I requested for gift wrapping and a personalised card and the card was missing. The wrapping was very shoddy and lazy. It was definitely not worth the extra 5 so if anyone wants that option in future, please reconsider.

Also, I got hit by customs for it. Ugh!


----------



## Millicat

I've bought from VC often and each time was a positive experience from start to finish.
I bought Hermes and Celine items and they were well priced and in excellent condition, from my own experiences i'd recommend them.


----------



## lindafk

authenticplease said:


> I was trying to buy something(I have a US addy) and could not check out. Shipping for @200 euro item is 38,5 euros to US.


yes they most definitely ship to USA, I bought an Hermes agenda from them without any problem. Thanks


----------



## puppetdoll

Has anyone from Canada bought from VC before? How do they deal with customs?


----------



## lanvin

I have some Louboutins and other things I'd like to sell there rather than on ebay but I don't have the invoice/receipts for a lot of them since some of them are a few seasons old. Will Vestiaire reject them because of that? It has a section to upload a picture of the invoice and says failure to do so will mean they will reject


----------



## frankn26

Hello from Sydney, have tried to purchase Isabel Marant from this site. I have signed up and all okay, until purchase no Country Australia exists missed purchase. Looks great site, hope they include us too:


----------



## frankn26

saira1214 said:


> Do they ship to the US? I noticed I was unable to sign-up with a US address.


Me too in Sydney


----------



## flaweddesignn

was anybody charged customs or duties?


----------



## Millicat

I have bought from them a few times and was never charged duty/customs - are you in Europe ?


----------



## Millicat

In this post i'm going to be critical because of a recent experience i've had with them.

*As i have previously mentioned, i've bought from them several times and the transactions and the goods have been just fine, no complaints at all.*

However, last month i tried to *sell* 2 handbags with them and *what a fiasco that was* 

Because you can't message the seller directly you can only add comments in the relevant area beneath the item you're selling - and you 'communicate that way. (very difficult to explain unless you know the site)

You are reliant on the sites' main system - which in my own experience doesn't update the information daily and doesn't post every comment you've made - it was taking me *days* to be informed there was a buyer so i decided to ring and speak to someone there - which had no impact at all on the situation.

On 3 occasions a buyer was trying to pay me, but again, the system didn't inform me, i had no idea it was happening until the would-be purchaser told me i had to sort out the problem !

So, again i rang them and explained the whole problem and was told there were no offers on this particular item and there was no problem with the system, i was breathing fire by this point :censor:

The upshot was, i removed the 2 bags from sale and will possibly try a different place to sell them.

I can't help but wonder if it's just a problem that the UK side of the business is having, are they so busy there that they don't have enough staff to be able to run this side of the company properly ???

I'd love to hear from anyone else who might have had this problem.


----------



## flaweddesignn

i am in canada. I ended up shipping the package to the US border (no ship to Canada option) and there were no customs charges. was a positive experience for me!


----------



## walima36

guys..i have my doubt about them..i was looking at ALexander Mcqueen scarves and they were 100% FAKE! if you googlw how to spot fakes MQ scarves you would see that VC have a few and being sold for £100+ (on ebay its £30) please guys do your homework before buying


----------



## lindafk

Hi there, I  bought quite a few clothes from VC over the past 12 months and all was very good and smooth transactions. I also bought two expensive Hermes agenda - which were authentic and no problems. However, I must say - they are poor in communication with customers, my emails took at least 1 week to get them to reply to, they are also slow in item delivery as it depends on the seller getting them sent on time and then quality checks and all. They don't ship to Australia though yet. I got my stuff shipped to USA. I recently say a 2004 Birkin excellnt condition sold for 2900euro.. that can't be true so I am guessing there can be occasional fakes there..


----------



## Millicat

I see that they are *still* advertising the items i withdrew from sale.

I agree about the communication, the replies took over a week and some weren't replied to at all, this bunch are either grossly understaffed or they're inept.


----------



## macau

I purchased a Celine shirt about two weeks ago. The shirt went through the quality control pretty quickly (as accepted) but it has now just been waiting for despach for over a week! I can't believe that - for me that's too long in this case. 
I have tried to contact  but haven't reached them - definitely poor communication with a customer. Too bad! I just need to keep my fingers crossed that they will ship it asap.

Do you have same kind of a experiences?


----------



## ShoeFanatic

There's a US site that's similar...
http://www.Shop-Hers.com/

Haven't used them, but plan to...


----------



## Kbud

Thought I'd share my experience with Vestiaire Collective (and it's not good) My husband bought me a 'Tiffany' watch from  Vestiaire for Christmas (after weeks of hinting and 'accidently'  leaving my laptop open on the relevant item of course)  The order went  through fine and the watch was delivered in a reasonable amount of time,  after stating it had bee checked etc.  So Christmas morning arrives and  we are sitting around the tree with all of our family and I am  presented with the  familiar pale green box.  When I opened it I was, of  course, overjoyed.  My  joy was short lived however, as soon as I went  to put the watch on there was, quite clearly, a stamp on the inside on  the strap stating 'made in China' Hmmmmm, alarm bells start ringing  especially on closer inspection of the stitching which was uneven and  shoddy.  Devastated wasn't the word, so straight back in the box it went  (which contained no protective wrapping to keep the watch safe during  transit I may add) I called them soon after which was difficult as I  don't speak much French, so ended up corresponding mainly via email.   This was a long and drawn out process with me chasing up every step of  the way (being told someone would definitely get back to  me several  times and no-one did).  Eventually I sent the item back, and after more  chasing, it was established that the item was fake (they never actually  admitted this but agreed to a no questions asked refund) which then took  weeks to process.  My main issue with the whole thing (apart from the  fact that the item was clearly and glaringly a fake) was their 'so  what?' attitude afterwards.  It was almost like I should have expected  the item not to be authentic and I only got a half hearted apology after  challenging them about their lack of interest and blatant dismissal of  something that they build their very reputation on! Im sure if it became  apparent that SOME of their items are fake people would think twice  before buying, but maybe other people just assume that such a well  endorsed company (by the likes of Vogue!) would have stringent checking  procedures to ensure fake items don't fall through the net (although  that said, if I noticed my item was a fake within about 2 seconds, it  makes me question whether it was ever actually checked at all)  I am  really gutted that this has been my experience with Vestiaire as when I  found out about them I was soooo happy that finally I could get my hands  on some fabulous pieces at great prices and not have to worry about  authenticity.  Sadly, back to paying retail from trustworthy companies I  suppose   p.s. I am not a competitor, and I still have the email  correspondence if you want to check!


----------



## Jagger

I am unable to check out ! BH, CA USA address :/


----------



## soleilbrun

authenticplease said:


> How do you message a Seller? I don't see a link or button......I only see the public comments. TIA!


 
  There is only the public communication . After a week you can make an offer which is private between you and the seller.



Jdacosta said:


> Hi, ive just ordered some clothes on this website, The order says its compliant, awaiting to dispatch, I wanted to make sure that compliant means authentic right? I sound soo silly but want to be 100% sure lol


 
 Yes, for them compliant means authentic and as described,



lanvin said:


> I have some Louboutins and other things I'd like to sell there rather than on ebay but I don't have the invoice/receipts for a lot of them since some of them are a few seasons old. Will Vestiaire reject them because of that? It has a section to upload a picture of the invoice and says failure to do so will mean they will reject


 
I never have the receipt and that does not prevent me from selling.

I agree about the communication, the replies took over a week and some weren't replied to at all, this bunch are either grossly understaffed or they're inept.
[/QUOTE]

The communication is very slow. I found that if you complain on the facebook page they reply faster .



Kbud said:


> Thought I'd share my experience with Vestiaire Collective (and it's not good) My husband bought me a 'Tiffany' watch from Vestiaire for Christmas (after weeks of hinting and 'accidently' leaving my laptop open on the relevant item of course) The order went through fine and the watch was delivered in a reasonable amount of time, after stating it had bee checked etc. So Christmas morning arrives and we are sitting around the tree with all of our family and I am presented with the familiar pale green box. When I opened it I was, of course, overjoyed. My joy was short lived however, as soon as I went to put the watch on there was, quite clearly, a stamp on the inside on the strap stating 'made in China' Hmmmmm, alarm bells start ringing especially on closer inspection of the stitching which was uneven and shoddy. Devastated wasn't the word, so straight back in the box it went (which contained no protective wrapping to keep the watch safe during transit I may add) I called them soon after which was difficult as I don't speak much French, so ended up corresponding mainly via email. This was a long and drawn out process with me chasing up every step of the way (being told someone would definitely get back to me several times and no-one did). Eventually I sent the item back, and after more chasing, it was established that the item was fake (they never actually admitted this but agreed to a no questions asked refund) which then took weeks to process. My main issue with the whole thing (apart from the fact that the item was clearly and glaringly a fake) was their 'so what?' attitude afterwards. It was almost like I should have expected the item not to be authentic and I only got a half hearted apology after challenging them about their lack of interest and blatant dismissal of something that they build their very reputation on! Im sure if it became apparent that SOME of their items are fake people would think twice before buying, but maybe other people just assume that such a well endorsed company (by the likes of Vogue!) would have stringent checking procedures to ensure fake items don't fall through the net (although that said, if I noticed my item was a fake within about 2 seconds, it makes me question whether it was ever actually checked at all) I am really gutted that this has been my experience with Vestiaire as when I found out about them I was soooo happy that finally I could get my hands on some fabulous pieces at great prices and not have to worry about authenticity. Sadly, back to paying retail from trustworthy companies I suppose  p.s. I am not a competitor, and I still have the email correspondence if you want to check!


 
I am sorry you had to deal with that. i always wonderd how it works if you find out that the itme isn't authentic. I am sure all there quality control agents are not experts in everything and I've vowed never to buy AMQ scarves from this site due to othe blatant fakes I see. I've even contacted them about scarves sold to let them know they are fake and can oly hope the buyers are refunded or the sale cancelled.
I have purchased from them often and never received a fake (knock on wood). I tend to have my items authenticated before purchase and afrer arrival.
All that said I haven't written them off. I still shop there but as someon else staed verify the selling price with the boutique price. Sue to their large commission seller sometimes list higher than in store prices. Also, you can communicate in English.


----------



## Sue247

I have just started buying with this site and have been really impressed. But I have just found out a bag i bought from them two months ago is fake after getting it looked at by Authenticate4u. Fingers crossed that I get my money back without any problems! I wouldn't buy a bag from them again!


----------



## cotonblanc

I saw a fake Céline Luggage Phantom being listed as genuine recently and I think they took it down after the numerous angry comments left by other users. 

It's really a case of buyers beware. Some great deals to be had from time to time but exercise due caution.


----------



## macau

I thought I should update my experience with Vestiaire Collective.

I mentioned that I purchased a beautiful Céline shirt above. Well, I never received it. Finally, after maany contacts I got an answer that my shirt was now dispatched. 
Time went and I was waiting... I contacted them again and was told that the shirt seems to be dispatched but because of "techical bug" they can't track it and that they will send me a refund. 

I'm so sad! I had dreamed of this specific shirt for so long, found it but never received... I can't believe that it just disappeared...just can't!

Only silver lining was that I got my refund but all in all I had a terrible experience with Vestiaire Collective...


----------



## Kopisusu

I have yet to buy anything from them so cannot make any judgement on that front, but I can vouch for selling with them which I have done numerous times now - a very smooth process. I have been asked to show proof of purchase a few times before they would accept the item to be advertised though.


----------



## Sue247

Has anyone bought form this site and got there money back easily? Although authenticate4u have stated the bag i bought is counterfeit it seems a long drawn out process for this to be looked at by the site and I am concerned whether i will get my money back...


----------



## Sue247

soleilbrun said:


> There is only the public communication . After a week you can make an offer which is private between you and the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for them compliant means authentic and as described,
> 
> 
> 
> I never have the receipt and that does not prevent me from selling.
> 
> I agree about the communication, the replies took over a week and some weren't replied to at all, this bunch are either grossly understaffed or they're inept.


 
The communication is very slow. I found that if you complain on the facebook page they reply faster .



I am sorry you had to deal with that. i always wonderd how it works if you find out that the itme isn't authentic. I am sure all there quality control agents are not experts in everything and I've vowed never to buy AMQ scarves from this site due to othe blatant fakes I see. I've even contacted them about scarves sold to let them know they are fake and can oly hope the buyers are refunded or the sale cancelled.
I have purchased from them often and never received a fake (knock on wood). I tend to have my items authenticated before purchase and afrer arrival.
All that said I haven't written them off. I still shop there but as someon else staed verify the selling price with the boutique price. Sue to their large commission seller sometimes list higher than in store prices. Also, you can communicate in English.[/QUOTE]

I also get mine authenticated before and after buying. Unfortunately for me, it still turned out to be counterfeit. Only discovered when i went to resell some time later and went to get a statement that it was authentic.


----------



## colourful_belle

I have bought and sold through Vestiaire, my experiences were not good, their communication is extremely poor and if you call them, you are often left on a looping automated system for at least 25 minutes before anyone answers.

I urge all buyers to use an independent authentication service post-purchase.  

They have several fakes on their site and have deemed many fake items authentic and vice versa.  They even had a fake Chanel dress in their 'we love' category (Vestiaire's favorites).  

They deemed one of my bags fake when it was purchased directly from a Chanel staff sale!  Whilst the bag was in their possession, I offered to pay at my own expense for two independent opinions from recognized Chanel authentication services, they ignored all my emails and eventually returned my bag.  Needless to say, I ended all my listings and now sell elsewhere.

From what I understand, their authenticators authenticate by comparing pictures from reference books as opposed to having first hand knowledge.   I do not trust their so-called Chanel authenticators.


----------



## colourful_belle

soleilbrun said:


> I never have the receipt and that does not prevent me from selling.
> 
> I agree about the communication, the replies took over a week and some weren't replied to at all, this bunch are either grossly understaffed or they're inept.


 
IMHO. Both.


----------



## colourful_belle

This bag is fake with the most commonly used counterfeit serial number used for fake Chanel and an asking price of $5,793.04!  Despite comments by members stating that it is fake, the bag is not removed from their site. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/pink-leather-collector-523333.shtml


----------



## Jagger

BOUGHT and BUY frequently. LOVE VC!!!


----------



## demicouture

Oh I've got loads of stories to tell! Proposed some golden goose trainers (possibly the first ones ever on their site) and once received they emailed me to say they were not as described and dirty...uhm yup, they ARE supposed to look dirty but they are brand new! 
Also sent me back some brand new ZANOTTI stating they are fake!! Haha!! So undereducated staff it's surreal! Also they do not know what the term "negotiate" means as they bring a price so down and are stubborn about it. The main negotiations should happen with the "end" buyer and me the seller but if they leave no space it's a shot in the foot...


----------



## TEV

I haven't bought from there yet but my sister has and she said that she was happy with her products and the experience


----------



## demicouture

I would like to add that I still use VC as overall it's a great website in terms of brands and people selling off very new and desirable pieces of very desirable designers. I buy and sell and as a seller mainly it is so much less of a headache than evil bay... So even though they need much more educated staff I still recommend it!


----------



## sparkle7

I purchased a bag from VC site in July.  Two weeks later and after many emails asking when item will be shipped I received an email saying that they contacted seller.  I contacted them to ask what does that mean and when will I receive my item. NO response I had to file paypal  that I never received my item and VC  responded once to my emails.  After 5 weeks of waiting paypal refunded my money. This was my first time buying on VC and I think my last.


----------



## LMG7

I've bought a few things - it can be slow because they have to wait for the seller to send it to them and then they check it matches the description. I ordered a Maje bag and they said it wasn't in as good a condition as described and asked me if I wanted to continue with the sale, so appreciated that. 

Having said that, the search is a nightmare - why do they include sold items from months back? Maybe there's a way to remove them that I haven't found yet!


----------



## Jagger

LMG7 said:


> I've bought a few things - it can be slow because they have to wait for the seller to send it to them and then they check it matches the description. I ordered a Maje bag and they said it wasn't in as good a condition as described and asked me if I wanted to continue with the sale, so appreciated that.
> 
> Having said that, the search is a nightmare - why do they include sold items from months back? Maybe there's a way to remove them that I haven't found yet!



I've often wondered that myself - it's so messy. 
I can see leaving the "currently in another user's cart" but Oops SOLD! - those should just be removed from the site altogether as it makes no sense.


----------



## vivilamoda

My experience with VC was been very bad. I'm a Premium member and have bought and sold frequently  through Vestiaire C. for over a year but lately I've had some serious problems and think that will not use VC because is a risk for the buyers. 
1) I bought a Miu miu coffer without shoulder strap and when I went to store for to buy a new shoulder, employees said me that the bag was fake. I back the bag to VC and they confirmed the fake (why they not noticed before?). 
2) I bought a bag vuitton Alma, in the description wrote the bag is 2012 collection but when it arrived I checked the data code and was 1998! It was a vintage! I wrote to VC and they accepted the refund (but why they not noticed it in undergoing quality control?). 
3) I shipped back other 2 bags not compliant but when the package arrived they have written that inside the package was 1 bag and not 2 bags. I called but they repeated me that they received only one bag! I spoke to my lawyer who will write a letter for ask to refund or will going to report them. 
Be careful because they are very confusing and disorganized. They with me  behaved very badly.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I almost purchased from them until I read their returns policy (or the lack thereof) - it seems the only option you is to resell the item yourself and, of course, they take a set fee based on its value.


----------



## LMG7

This is all good to know - have some things to sell and can't decide whether to use Ebay (seems like so much hassle) or be lazy and use VC - their commission seems quite high, but I'm sure ebay has lots of hidden costs I've not yet discovered...


----------



## noon

I was about to list a few things on VC but now I am having doubts..


----------



## cotonblanc

It has been 2 weeks and my payment from Vestiaire is not even reflected in my bank statements. Anyone knows what I can do or who I can talk or email to? This is so frustrating. I think I'm taking down the rest of my listing if it is that difficult to get paid.


----------



## Kopisusu

cotonblanc said:


> It has been 2 weeks and my payment from Vestiaire is not even reflected in my bank statements. Anyone knows what I can do or who I can talk or email to? This is so frustrating. I think I'm taking down the rest of my listing if it is that difficult to get paid.


 
Hi cotonblanc, have you checked in your VC account when the payments were scheduled to be made? They only make payments twice a month (sorry if you already know these things).


----------



## cotonblanc

Kopisusu said:


> Hi cotonblanc, have you checked in your VC account when the payments were scheduled to be made? They only make payments twice a month (sorry if you already know these things).



Thank you for the reply. Yes, they sent an email on 2/9 stating that they have made the transfer to my bank account but it's been 2 weeks and I just received my bank statement with no such transfer on record.

I have contacted them and someone has replied saying to check my account details but it is consistent with what the bank has personally told me to provide. If I had known earlier, I'll just transfer it to my PayPal!

Hope I do get paid and VC's bank has a record of rejection or some sorts from my bank. So nervous.


----------



## Kopisusu

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes, they sent an email on 2/9 stating that they have made the transfer to my bank account but it's been 2 weeks and I just received my bank statement with no such transfer on record.
> 
> I have contacted them and someone has replied saying to check my account details but it is consistent with what the bank has personally told me to provide. If I had known earlier, I'll just transfer it to my PayPal!
> 
> Hope I do get paid and VC's bank has a record of rejection or some sorts from my bank. So nervous.


 
Oh no, fingers crossed for you Cotonblanc. I have had mine through paypal and was very straightforward - definitely worth arranging for next time. Hope you get it all sorted.


----------



## cotonblanc

Kopisusu said:


> Oh no, fingers crossed for you Cotonblanc. I have had mine through paypal and was very straightforward - definitely worth arranging for next time. Hope you get it all sorted.



Thank you Kopisusu. I wish I took the easier way out!


----------



## LMG7

Kopisusu said:


> Hi cotonblanc, have you checked in your VC account when the payments were scheduled to be made? They only make payments twice a month (sorry if you already know these things).


 
Thanks for the information - I didn't know that and have some things listed with them. So bad at reading the small print...


----------



## LMG7

Sorry if I'm being dense, but does someone understand the premium membership? I got an email about it and it says you can preview items during the curation period but I thought they curated the item after it was sold? When I bought something, the seller sent it in after I bought it and they then curated it and said it didn't match the description and did I still want it. 

Do they mean you get a sneak peak in between someone uploading the details and them actually publishing them on the site? I've noticed some things are available in 24 hours so they must have them already.


----------



## KariL

Does anyone have any experience about buying Celine Luggage from VC? I've read about so many negative experiences and I have just bought one and I am concerned that it is fake.Thanks.


----------



## liyah8001

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I buy and sell with them all the time. The prices are good and they have payment plans 3x if necessary. Eveything arrives in a timely manner and just as pictured. Always authentic and I never had a problem. Go for it, you'll like it. Although they market in the UK, it is mostly a french speaking site so most descriptions are in french but feel free to talk in english.



I think I'm going to purchase from there today. How does the payment plan option work?


----------



## cotonblanc

They have still not paid me.


----------



## soleilbrun

liyah8001 said:


> I think I'm going to purchase from there today. How does the payment plan option work?


 
I tried using the payment plan form the US and the option was not available for me. When I am in Belgium it works well. You pay half the price with the inital purchase and the remaining half is split over the next 2 months.



cotonblanc said:


> They have still not paid me.


 
I have found that if you complain publicly on their facebook page they respond reallll fast!


----------



## lanvin

Just keep emailing them, every day/twice a day asking them for an update. I've sold many things with them and although I've been paid every time, there have been some delays. They have always been very quick to respond to emails and helpful so I hope they don't fob you off 

The info you add for your bank details is confusing though, it took me a few times and a few calls to my bank to check what they needed


----------



## moi et mes sacs

cotonblanc said:


> They have still not paid me.


They do take quite a while to pay. Go to your account and there will be a date foryour payment. Bear in mind, they pay twice a month only.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I have been upset by VC today. I joined premium membership and purchase an expensive item yesterday. The 10% code would not work and customer service was closed. I felt under pressure to buy as the seller had accepted my offer so I went ahead and thought they could adjust for me once the customer service opened. I called and they said I could not have 10% as I got free shipping for being premium. The difference in saving is huge. I feel upset and misled. I am waiting to hear back from them but I found it all a bit sneaky and I don't see the point of upsetting customers.


----------



## demicouture

The worst part is their supposed authenticating service... I see quite a few counterfeit bags and they pass the control! Yikes!


----------



## soleilbrun

KariL said:


> Does anyone have any experience about buying Celine Luggage from VC? I've read about so many negative experiences and I have just bought one and I am concerned that it is fake.Thanks.


 
Have it authenticated by an independent 3rd part like authenticate4U.com. As others have stated their athenticating skills (lack thereof) are very questionable. Don't forget that if they don't work with you, there is recourse. You can get your money back via paypal or with your credit card. Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

Another member has given me a very important piece of information regarding VC. It is their Terms and Conditions. This way you know your rights and options of recours whenit comes to purchases.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/documents/cgu-buy-en.pdf


----------



## yack

I bought a bag on Vestiaire Collective, but after I made payment, I didn't even receive an email  acknowledging receipt of the money! Is this normal? I am very worried now...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

yack said:


> I bought a bag on Vestiaire Collective, but after I made payment, I didn't even receive an email  acknowledging receipt of the money! Is this normal? I am very worried now...


It depends how you paid. If its paypal you would get an email. Otherwise go to your VC account and click on history. You will find order details there


----------



## piupa

demicouture said:


> The worst part is their supposed authenticating service... I see quite a few counterfeit bags and they pass the control! Yikes!


Yes, it is...
I see evry day lot of fake bags...  that's so sad. 
more and over now it is impossibile to benefice of the payment in 3 times. You can have this option only if you leave in France, even if your account is super extra uber verified!

Those are the 2 reason because I stop to buy in VC.


----------



## agnali

I'm French and I had so many bad experiences with vestiaire Collective
- once they didn't pay an item my sister sent them (but the sold it to the buyer) they said they had computer problem?! was 60 euros so Ishesent mails, called them but gave up.
- one of my item was lost by French post. VC had to make a complain to the post BUT the never did it so I was never refund: Isabel Marant coat lost so I was never paid. was 250 euros, i never saw my money. I was VERY upset
- but I still bought a bag: a fake Louis Vuitton bag. the shop in Paris told me it looks fake but can't write it down because in that case they keep the bag to destroy it. 
- I often call them when I have problem they don"t really care. They say 'yes yes' but at the end they do nothing. Each time I called I had a different person so I had to esplain my problems again and again
- 3 times I bought the seller didin't send the item. refunded after 30 days.
- I received a Isabel marant sweater, brand new, with a hole!
- I lost money ( + a lot of time) in calling them, their number is expensive

so now VC and Me: it's OVER!!

I think they are very confusing and disorganized.


----------



## yack

moi et mes sacs said:


> It depends how you paid. If its paypal you would get an email. Otherwise go to your VC account and click on history. You will find order details there


Thanks moi et mes sacs for your reply. I contacted the seller directly and she seemed really nice. She said she has sent off the bag to the company for authentication, but it's the authenticators that I am worried about! From the comments I have read here, Vestiaire Collective itself sounds very unorganised, and I hope they do not lose the bag. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## cotonblanc

What I absolutely do not like about VC is their LACK OF COMMUNICATION. It has been weeks that they have yet to tell me if the funds have been rejected by my local bank and still nothing. What am I supposed to do now? I have already contacted them via FaceBook and judging by the speed of their reply, it isn't the same team that is in Paris.

This is UTTERLY disappointing. I would buy from VC but I am really hesitating selling ANYTHING on their website. What a complete letdown this has been.


----------



## soleilbrun

cotonblanc said:


> What I absolutely do not like about VC is their LACK OF COMMUNICATION. It has been weeks that they have yet to tell me if the funds have been rejected by my local bank and still nothing. What am I supposed to do now? I have already contacted them via FaceBook and judging by the speed of their reply, it isn't the same team that is in Paris.
> 
> This is UTTERLY disappointing. I would buy from VC but I am really hesitating selling ANYTHING on their website. What a complete letdown this has been.


 
I am sorry you're going through this. Paris is super unresponsive but the UK portion is highly receptive. Try sending an email here: anna@vestiairecollective.com. it is the email of the  Senior Marketing Manager and Global Social Lead for the UK affiliate. Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

Here is my rant!
I clicked the buy button without having enough oxygen supplied to the brain due to seeing agreat deal I didn't want to slip through my fingers. Hours later after an extensive internet search, I found out the clutch was fake. I emailed them and provided the links to substantiate my argument and requested to cancel the purchase. No one answered for days. They then said the item will be controlled when it arrives and if fake, the order cancelled. The seller took almost 2 weeks to send the item in and I've been emailing every 2 days. They said they'd give it a thorough look see for me before sending. I told them I know it's fake and don't want it. they suggested I resell it on the site and they get a 25 euro cut for processing. Fast forward, the item arrives, they deem it authentic and send it out to me in contrast to my request. 

An excerp from a correspondance with the site. "Obviously, we understand that we cannot tell everything through photographs - hence us doing a secondary check in person before an item reaches our customers. I hope you can understand that as our logistical costs are so high in order to give our customers this level of service we need to take payment before an item reaches Paris (or a customer). Our authenticity team work in partner with the majority of the designers that we stock, and if in the (albeit extremely rare) case the item is found to be either a counterfeit, or at all questionable we have strong relationships with the head offices of the designers such as the one you mentioned who will then check it over themselves. 


This process can take time, as it involves a number of people - and we do appreciate customers' patience in this time. We appreciate your feedback, but please rest assured - when the bag arrives to you it will be a genuine item. If it isn't, you will be refunded. I would be interested to know how you are certain it is a fake so I can pass this information on, we will be raising this case to not only our internal team but to McQueen themselves."

I  just received confirmation from authenticate4U, the clutch is fake! I just contacted VC and requested a refund. I'll keep everyone posted about the results.

Moral of the story: Don't rely on their "quality control" team. If the item cannot be authenticated by yourself or on this site with the supplied pictures, pass or request the necessary pics.


----------



## demicouture

In a lot of cases they do NOT have those contacts with the brands to verify for sure the authenticity. Most of the time, those brands do not have the time to deal with this. 
What is shocking though is that their team is so clueless. They should have a savvy team that at least can tell from a mere few pictures that an item is fake when it is super obvious. 
Their automated responses are so weak and poor it's unreal!
Someone just put up a CELINE nano "wannabe" with such OFF proportions that ( no kidding here) my 10 year old niece would know its counterfeit... I mean come on VC "get your act together!!!"
Oh and so many Proenza SCHOULER bags, fake ones have also passed their quality control! One even pictured a FAKE tag!!!! 

I really do hope you get your refund soon!


----------



## kjbags

soleilbrun said:


> Here is my rant!
> I clicked the buy button without having enough oxygen supplied to the brain due to seeing agreat deal I didn't want to slip through my fingers. Hours later after an extensive internet search, I found out the clutch was fake. I emailed them and provided the links to substantiate my argument and requested to cancel the purchase. No one answered for days. They then said the item will be controlled when it arrives and if fake, the order cancelled. The seller took almost 2 weeks to send the item in and I've been emailing every 2 days. They said they'd give it a thorough look see for me before sending. I told them I know it's fake and don't want it. they suggested I resell it on the site and they get a 25 euro cut for processing. Fast forward, the item arrives, they deem it authentic and send it out to me in contrast to my request.
> 
> An excerp from a correspondance with the site. "Obviously, we understand that we cannot tell everything through photographs - hence us doing a secondary check in person before an item reaches our customers. I hope you can understand that as our logistical costs are so high in order to give our customers this level of service we need to take payment before an item reaches Paris (or a customer). Our authenticity team work in partner with the majority of the designers that we stock, and if in the (albeit extremely rare) case the item is found to be either a counterfeit, or at all questionable we have strong relationships with the head offices of the designers such as the one you mentioned who will then check it over themselves.
> 
> 
> This process can take time, as it involves a number of people - and we do appreciate customers' patience in this time. We appreciate your feedback, but please rest assured - when the bag arrives to you it will be a genuine item. If it isn't, you will be refunded. I would be interested to know how you are certain it is a fake so I can pass this information on, we will be raising this case to not only our internal team but to McQueen themselves."
> 
> I  just received confirmation from authenticate4U, the clutch is fake! I just contacted VC and requested a refund. I'll keep everyone posted about the results.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't rely on their "quality control" team. If the item cannot be authenticated by yourself or on this site with the supplied pictures, pass or request the necessary pics.



I'm sorry to hear this, I sure hope they will sort this mess out quickly. What an ordeal!


----------



## lucywife

I did buy from them and the item was superb, the only problem was that they were EXTREMELY slow. I'd probably pay more somewhere else because VC lack of communication and slowness is not worth it for me.


----------



## yack

I am happy to report that I received the bag I bought, four days after ordering it - a pleasant surprise considering all the negative feedback I've been reading. The bag is authentic - not "brand new" as claimed - but I am still satisfied with it. I don't think I will shop with them again though. It's way too stressful.


----------



## stylishlondon

Hi

I was very disappointed as it's a great idea with many French brands which are more difficult to find second hand in the UK, but I would not recommend buying from Vestiaire based on my experiences.

I bought a cashmere jumper which was described as blue but was clearly purple and described as very good condition but arrived with two holes in it!  They obviously have quality control issues despite assurances everything is checked.

I was tempted to buy another item despite my experience as I couldn't find it anywhere else.  It stated postage of £5 quite clearly.  When I went through to checkout it was £7.

I contacted customer service who just replied £7 was correct and they would contact their IT people.  No apology or concern so I decided I did not want to give them my custom as I didn't need the item that badly.  Then I received an email asking for my opinion on my customer service experience, but the link didn't work so I couldn't respond.  As this had happened twice before,  I emailed them via the Contact Us link saying more or less the above, and although its receipt was acknowledged,  I did not receive a reply which is extremely rude.

I think many of the  prices are very expensive compared to nearly new shops in Paris and London considering you can not see or try them and have to pay postage, and in my case wait for two weeks for its arrival.  Though I think it's because the seller sets the price.

I want to enjoy shopping and support companies who value my custom so it's unlikely I will try them again.


----------



## cotonblanc

Wow, they had the cheek to CLOSE my request for customer service and NOT PAY me? WHAT THE HELL!

Just wow.


----------



## soleilbrun

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, they had the cheek to CLOSE my request for customer service and NOT PAY me? WHAT THE HELL!
> 
> Just wow.


 
They refuse to "communicate" with or pay you? Did you ship the item with tracking? I'm trying to find a way to get your money. Have you made a post about what happened on their facebook page? I did once and someone else chimed in also. You are most likely not alone. I am hell bent on making them pay for all their wrong doings.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, they had the cheek to CLOSE my request for customer service and NOT PAY me? WHAT THE HELL!
> 
> Just wow.


What? I don't get it? Why?


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ dear both, I didn't even know the case was closed till I logged in to the customer service pages. So I forced them to follow up and also open a new case stating the reasons why my money is still not in my bank. The closed status might explain why no one was replying or replying with non-committal answers. 

They replied a few hours later saying that accounts payable department will pay me on the 15th which is the next round of their monthly payments. As much as I am delighted that they have finally responded I'm still very disappointed with the after sales response. They simply don't give a damn once they have sent the item to the buyer. 

So let's see what happens on the 15th. I won't be holding my breath. I want my money. Thanks for all the support and encouragement guys. It's so much easier to buy than to sell on VC. That much I can say.


----------



## laylakay

Hi,have the same problem.I sold items on VC and still have not been paid since 31/10/13 and also 15/10/2013. I sent numbers of emails asking for reply,I called them three times and they never reply or help to resolve anything.Whats strange,that I was paid for my first sales in three days and after that, no payment what so ever.I am so frustrated and tired of VC that I think I will cancell all my listings as this is a nightmere!!! Whats more I bought a skirt-which was my first buy from VC and after 3 weeks of now show I opened a paypal case and evntually was refunded after 5 weeks.God!!! what a total disapointment!


----------



## demicouture

Wow this is so bad!
I hope you get paid ASAP! I sell quite a lot in there and on my history it says they have made payment. Does it say that on yours too? I must admit, stupidly I don't always double check my account if the payments were actually made...need to check!




laylakay said:


> Hi,have the same problem.I sold items on VC and still have not been paid since 31/10/13 and also 15/10/2013. I sent numbers of emails asking for reply,I called them three times and they never reply or help to resolve anything.Whats strange,that I was paid for my first sales in three days and after that, no payment what so ever.I am so frustrated and tired of VC that I think I will cancell all my listings as this is a nightmere!!! Whats more I bought a skirt-which was my first buy from VC and after 3 weeks of now show I opened a paypal case and evntually was refunded after 5 weeks.God!!! what a total disapointment!







cotonblanc said:


> ^^ dear both, I didn't even know the case was closed till I logged in to the customer service pages. So I forced them to follow up and also open a new case stating the reasons why my money is still not in my bank. The closed status might explain why no one was replying or replying with non-committal answers.
> 
> They replied a few hours later saying that accounts payable department will pay me on the 15th which is the next round of their monthly payments. As much as I am delighted that they have finally responded I'm still very disappointed with the after sales response. They simply don't give a damn once they have sent the item to the buyer.
> 
> So let's see what happens on the 15th. I won't be holding my breath. I want my money. Thanks for all the support and encouragement guys. It's so much easier to buy than to sell on VC. That much I can say.


----------



## cotonblanc

demicouture said:


> Wow this is so bad!
> I hope you get paid ASAP! I sell quite a lot in there and on my history it says they have made payment. Does it say that on yours too? I must admit, stupidly I don't always double check my account if the payments were actually made...need to check!



I did fight for it and I ***FINALLY*** got paid on the 15th of this months. That's almost 3 months later! Thank you everyone for the support. What a harrowing experience, next time I will just get the payment via PayPal! So much easier than trying to wire the money to my local account.


----------



## Ann Ann

I just sold an expensive necklace via VC. Having sent in the item over a week ago, and DHL are telling me it had been delivered, they are telling the buyer they never received it. Furthermore they told me it takes an additional 2 weeks to process and that it's in the warehouse and they haven't scanned it yet. Why do I not get a notification they have it? It's a bit worrying especially when the payments are only twice a month, if I actually get paid. It's purchased from the original store where I have a receipt. But will they pull a fast one, say its fake and confiscate it? That's really alarming. Also I called 3 times, waited a long time trying to get through and 3 times the phone eventually went dead.


----------



## lanvin

I don't think they'd try to pull a fast one on you, there's nothing in it for them if they do since they will have to refund the buyer then. I've sold lots of things to VC and haven't had any problems selling wise (except for the delayed payment at times like others here), sometimes they've been a bit slow lately to confirm they'd received your item and that it's compliant, I think they're much busier now because they've become popular


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am loving VC. I got a couple of rare bags I really wanted. I sell too. I wish commission wasnt so high.


----------



## cotonblanc

They put up a fake Céline Luggage Phantom. Good to know it's taken down as of today. There's a suspicious looking "python" one now though.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

soleilbrun said:


> Here is my rant!
> I clicked the buy button without having enough oxygen supplied to the brain due to seeing agreat deal I didn't want to slip through my fingers. Hours later after an extensive internet search, I found out the clutch was fake. I emailed them and provided the links to substantiate my argument and requested to cancel the purchase. No one answered for days. They then said the item will be controlled when it arrives and if fake, the order cancelled. The seller took almost 2 weeks to send the item in and I've been emailing every 2 days. They said they'd give it a thorough look see for me before sending. I told them I know it's fake and don't want it. they suggested I resell it on the site and they get a 25 euro cut for processing. Fast forward, the item arrives, they deem it authentic and send it out to me in contrast to my request.
> 
> An excerp from a correspondance with the site. "Obviously, we understand that we cannot tell everything through photographs - hence us doing a secondary check in person before an item reaches our customers. I hope you can understand that as our logistical costs are so high in order to give our customers this level of service we need to take payment before an item reaches Paris (or a customer). Our authenticity team work in partner with the majority of the designers that we stock, and if in the (albeit extremely rare) case the item is found to be either a counterfeit, or at all questionable we have strong relationships with the head offices of the designers such as the one you mentioned who will then check it over themselves.
> 
> 
> This process can take time, as it involves a number of people - and we do appreciate customers' patience in this time. We appreciate your feedback, but please rest assured - when the bag arrives to you it will be a genuine item. If it isn't, you will be refunded. I would be interested to know how you are certain it is a fake so I can pass this information on, we will be raising this case to not only our internal team but to McQueen themselves."
> 
> I  just received confirmation from authenticate4U, the clutch is fake! I just contacted VC and requested a refund. I'll keep everyone posted about the results.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't rely on their "quality control" team. If the item cannot be authenticated by yourself or on this site with the supplied pictures, pass or request the necessary pics.



Hi dear did u get the refund after u proved its fake and how long did it take for ur refund to come back ? My father bought me a bag before I couldn't say anything and now I'm really worried it won't be right ?


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Sue247 said:


> I have just started buying with this site and have been really impressed. But I have just found out a bag i bought from them two months ago is fake after getting it looked at by Authenticate4u. Fingers crossed that I get my money back without any problems! I wouldn't buy a bag from them again!


Hi Sue did u get ur money back in full for that fake bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Sidrah_cz said:


> Hi dear did u get the refund after u proved its fake and how long did it take for ur refund to come back ? My father bought me a bag before I couldn't say anything and now I'm really worried it won't be right ?


With all due respect, you bought this bag after being advised against it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-383.html#post25755798

And in this post, I showed a link to a wallet that was deemed fake and VC removed two posts that were made. One was a link to the AT Chanel post where the wallet was deemed fake and the other was an explanation to the last question asked how it was proven as fake.

VC knows they have fakes and they let those listings remain.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-373.html#post25744854


----------



## Sidrah_cz

BeenBurned said:


> With all due respect, you bought this bag after being advised against it:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-383.html#post25755798
> 
> And in this post, I showed a link to a wallet that was deemed fake and VC removed two posts that were made. One was a link to the AT Chanel post where the wallet was deemed fake and the other was an explanation to the last question asked how it was proven as fake.
> 
> VC knows they have fakes and they let those listings remain.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-373.html#post25744854


Hi Been actually no didn't buy it. Story is more complex. And even through was browsing purse forum just seen ur post now about purse  didn't find it before .  Unfortunately it's long story my father knew I'm looking into chanel boy for very log time, and   he isn't in the country where I am and was struggling with paypal I said leave it  . He just told me afterwards it went through even though I told him I will leave chanel this year. Tried to cancel order but they say I could only resell. U know VC yourself  Not planning to have anything WITH them anymore if item ever comes will send it for authentication if not will open case at paypal that's my decision.  It's really more stressful  then getting new so it was all misunderstanding . I really appreciate ur posts , u r amazing thank you


----------



## AnnaKar

I thought I was the only one having issues with Vestiaire but obviously I'm not. I have sold two items there before and all worked fine, but now they have not paid me for the shoes I sold on 20th Oct. I sent the shoes immediately of course and got confirmation that they have received and accepted them, but no money. Last time I asked, they told me they would pay on 30th Nov, but till now, I have received no money. If they won't pay fast now, I think I'll stop all my business with them.


----------



## soleilbrun

Sidrah_cz said:


> Hi dear did u get the refund after u proved its fake and how long did it take for ur refund to come back ? My father bought me a bag before I couldn't say anything and now I'm really worried it won't be right ?


 
I did  eventually get my money back but via paypal. VC keep telling me to send the bag back on my dime for a second evaluation by them. If they find it fake, they'd refund if they found it authentic again, I could resell it on the site. All of this after I had it authenticated by a 3rd party. They did not respond to the pp claim and I was refunded and required to destroy the bag. I highly recommend having your bag authenticated. They are not educated for all brands and don't take the time to do a proper control. They a have a ton of fake alexander mcqueen scarves so beware! I tried warning people but there is this shoot the messennger attitude on the site. So I let them buy their fake AMQ scarves and live happily ever after. Many of the fakes have been purchased on the site and then recycled on the site but I digress.
I hope your bag is authentic. Let me know if you need any more information or advice.


----------



## soleilbrun

AnnaKar said:


> I thought I was the only one having issues with Vestiaire but obviously I'm not. I have sold two items there before and all worked fine, but now they have not paid me for the shoes I sold on 20th Oct. I sent the shoes immediately of course and got confirmation that they have received and accepted them, but no money. Last time I asked, they told me they would pay on 30th Nov, but till now, I have received no money. If they won't pay fast now, I think I'll stop all my business with them.


 
I never had success in calling them but when I complained on the FB page, I was paid promptly after. See if it works for you.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> With all due respect, you bought this bag after being advised against it:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-383.html#post25755798
> 
> And in this post, I showed a link to a wallet that was deemed fake and VC removed two posts that were made. One was a link to the AT Chanel post where the wallet was deemed fake and the other was an explanation to the last question asked how it was proven as fake.
> 
> VC knows they have fakes and they let those listings remain.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-373.html#post25744854


 
When I call out fakes on the site they love to give the following response:
"Hello, 

Some pictures of the items can be confusing and cast doubt on its authenticity. Remember that sometimes it is difficult to judge the authenticity of an item only from photos.

But no worries ! The quality control team of VC is here to check every sold item. If ever this item turns out to be not authentic, the sale would be immediately canceled and the buyer refunded.

The VC Team"

They also delete postings as they see fit. The problem with their system is that once you pay, your money is gone until the item is received and contolled by them. This can take weeks depending on where the item is coming from and the processing delay once it reaches them. You're lucky if they catch the fake and refund otherwise you have a new fake and none the wiser. They really need to revamp their quality control team and remove fakes from appearing on the site in the first place. They "prescreen" all postings, accept then treat the pictures so they can get rid of fake listings even before they are seen by the public.


----------



## Chicanery

Greetings to everyone!
i have been suffering in silence about Vestiairecollective services as long as I been using them. Now I want to share my experiences in using VC, manly as a seller.
I have sold about 16 items on their site and nearly every payment from them was late! 
I have to chace them for my money but it is not easy! Very often, when I am trying to call them, their phone line goes dead after keeping me on hold waiting for 2-3 minets. It sims to me, that they do everything to delay the transfer of the funds to the bank account. 
My patients is running out and, same as other people on this forum, I am thinking about ending my painfull relationship with them. 
In my opinion,Vestiairecollective are constantly breaking the rules of consignment contract by not paying in time as they promised! This is not the way to build international business!!! No trust-no business-no money! 
RRRRRRRRRRR&#128544;


----------



## rosieroseanna

Hi, I sold my first item on the 2nd November. Should I have been payed by now? I sold my last item 6 days ago, when should I expect payment for this? Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

rosieroseanna said:


> Hi, I sold my first item on the 2nd November. Should I have been payed by now? I sold my last item 6 days ago, when should I expect payment for this? Thanks


If you look in their help pages it states they pay twice a month. It says the days so if yo just missed one it should be the next


----------



## AnnaKar

soleilbrun said:


> I never had success in calling them but when I complained on the FB page, I was paid promptly after. See if it works for you.



I sent a message on their website and got finally paid. But I cann't say I'm very happy with this delay.


----------



## soleilbrun

AnnaKar said:


> I sent a message on their website and got finally paid. But I cann't say I'm very happy with this delay.


 
Understandably. I am happy to hear you finally got your money. Spend it in good health!


----------



## Gordita77

I am actually a little concerned about this website, I have read really good things in the fashion press and I have been stalking the Chanel 2.55s but currently they have a "Bayswater" on sale that is clearly fake. I own three Mulberry's and its not just fake but a bad one at that, the comments from members have also identified it as a fake. I realise that this would probably be caught once the item is sent to them by the seller but the photos alone are clear. Surely they are damaging their own reputation by keeping the item on the website. 
I also read on PF about a woman who received a fake Tiffany watch even though VC had authenticated it.


----------



## Gordita77

I am actually a little concerned about this website, I have read really good things in the fashion press and I have been stalking the Chanel 2.55s but currently they have a "Bayswater" on sale that is clearly fake. I own three Mulberry's and it's not just fake but a bad one at that, the comments from members have also identified it as a fake. 

I realise that this would probably be caught once the item is sent to them by the seller but the photos alone are clear. Surely they are damaging their own reputation by keeping the item on the website. 
I also read on PF about a woman who received a fake Tiffany watch even though VC had authenticated it.


----------



## demicouture

Gordita77 said:


> I am actually a little concerned about this website, I have read really good things in the fashion press and I have been stalking the Chanel 2.55s but currently they have a "Bayswater" on sale that is clearly fake. I own three Mulberry's and it's not just fake but a bad one at that, the comments from members have also identified it as a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I realise that this would probably be caught once the item is sent to them by the seller but the photos alone are clear. Surely they are damaging their own reputation by keeping the item on the website.
> 
> I also read on PF about a woman who received a fake Tiffany watch even though VC had authenticated it.






I admit there are way too many stories about fakes but I still use it as a buyer/seller. Overall I am not really happy with the counterfeit issue as I find it lame that a website who is endorsed by publications such as vogue and more does not have a qualified team to identify such pieces! I am a premium member so I see many pieces before they go live and so far only 1 chanel coco bag which was so obvious fake did not make the cut to the actual selling site... But yeah it was like plastic so it was easy to detect.. 
I remember calling them once and they just said we are just a very small team so you gotta bare with us. I said you are online site so phone and email issues HAVE to be treated as priorities at all times if you wanna keep your business... 
Oh well... I guess i do my own research on the person I buy from. Some work in the business and are very reliable or have fashion as a hobby. I'll just stick with them! ... Just received my givenchy Bambi sweater and still need to try it on.


----------



## Senzafine_

Also seen the blatantly fake Bayswater.. which worries me, especially as I have just tonight purchased a "big ticket" bag from them. Not completely paranoid though as the seller is marked a "trusted seller" and the bag should come with receipt. Would still like to hear about others' experiences with VC!


----------



## Sue247

I bought a fake bag from them (authenticated by authenticate 4 u) and they were awful and refused to refund my money. Would never use them again.


----------



## Senzafine_

Sue247 said:


> I bought a fake bag from them (authenticated by authenticate 4 u) and they were awful and refused to refund my money. Would never use them again.



Oh no that is not cool! Did you get a refund through your credit card company or Paypal then? I paid through Paypal for that reason, in case it turned out fake it's good added protection. I guess in any case one loses the cost of authentication..


----------



## jp23

STAY AWAY!!! they are horrible I recently purchased a Tiger tillie but it was damaged even when the seller said is wasn't (the hair was missing and it wasn't mentioned or photographed in the listing) I tried calling it rang forever I tried again and it was disconnected I tried to send an email and never got a response so then maybe a few days later I called PayPal opened a case got a response from them (finally)saying "your item will arrive shorty be patient". which had nothing to do with the issue at hand! I replied and asked for a refund and they said yes but since its against their policy theyd have to suspend my account. And I was like YOU REALLY THINK ID BUY FROM YOUR SITE AGAIN? Either way I agreed and two weeks go by and I had yet to receive a refund so I call PayPal back to escalate the case. They do VC would have 10 days to respond and they didn't. They never refunded me but PayPal did but having that large amount of money in limbo is AWEFUL. THEY DO NOT ALLOW RETURNS. 
They simply say OOOO that sucks your unhappy but hey you can sell it on our site and we can take part of your profit as commission! 
Also I have seen a huge amount of fakes and a lot of them clear their control. They do not have the relationships they say they do with the retailers because a lot of fakes slip through. It's frustrating and straight up sketchy. A lot of my friends have had a bad time too. A friend of mine bought a chole bag and it turned out fake she's fighting for her money too it's been 2 months on her part and she hasn't gotten a refund. :O buyers beware


----------



## Food Fash Fit

I've had good experiences but I know people have issues with fakes. McQueen scarves are another problem.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Food Fash Fit said:


> I've had good experiences but I know people have issues with fakes. McQueen scarves are another problem.



I have never brought anything from them but have noticed the fake McQueen scarves.  

It's really bad as they state everything is authentic .  It put me right off! I have quite a lovely scarf collection but am no expert and it can be very difficult to tell from pics but these were so obviously fake. They were the type you could pick up on Ebay for about £15 bring advertised as genuine for over £100


----------



## batfish

It was me who added the comment on the blatantly fake bayswater. I was a little disappointed to see they just replied with a standard comment but haven't bothered to remove it when it's so obviously fake. 

I realise they may deal with this in their authentication process when someone actually pays £400 for this. If I was the person inadvertently buying the fake I'd be even more disappointed if I found out that a clearly fake bag wasn't removed from their listings, then having to go through the hassle of getting a refund and then starting searching for the bag again.


----------



## lanvin

There have been fake Louboutins, Hermes etc - all those fakes  immediately get noticed by members who (rightfully) spam the listing calling the fake out which VC tries to moderate. Basically VC's policy is not to authenticate when they accept items as listings but to authenticate when they're sent the item by the seller. This is stupid because the buyer ends up paying for something fake only for VC to deem it fake so why go to the hassle ?


Places like Ebay are far worse for fakes imo. With VC you have to do your research, find sellers you trust, ask a lot of questions. There will be always be issues with fakes on second-hand selling websites, I don't know how it can be avoided sadly


----------



## ninakt

I have now bought twice, so far, so good. 
I agree with others, that the item must really look authentic in the pics, before you buy it. 
Still pictures are difficult to authenticate, I am not a professional to do so.
If you look how much stuff is listed daily there, no wonder they have let the listings appear at the site and authenticate when the sellers sends the item. The pictures can also be stolen from somewhere else and the sold item a fake. 
The thing is that VC as an idea is genious, cause
Europe did not have a site like this.
Most items are made in France and there are endless possibilities to find esc. gorgeous vintage pieces. 
But they need to have high standard authenticators and the site must be safe to buy
and sell. If you now get a fake item, You can
send it back( at your own expence?) and another authenticator will look at the item but then what if they disagree? Or if there is a dishonest buyer, who sends a counterfeit back to VC and keeps the original. They should take pics at the office, to avoid that and maybe send them to the buyer fore sending the item?
As long as my rights as a customer are not better protected, I dont want to buy more expensive items or dont dare to sell anything from what I have read here in this thread. 
I hope, they will succeed with this site, cause there is a huge market for it. 
The Idea is


----------



## Sue247

Senzafine_ said:


> Oh no that is not cool! Did you get a refund through your credit card company or Paypal then? I paid through Paypal for that reason, in case it turned out fake it's good added protection. I guess in any case one loses the cost of authentication..



I went through my credit card company as VC was adamant it was genuine regardless that Authenticate 4 u had sent me an email stating it was not which i forwarded to them, I ended up losing money anyway. I would stay well away from them! I paid by Paypal but by the time it was confirmed it was a fake the time limit to claim through Paypal had passed! Also I had to chase them daily for a few weeks.. they didn't bother responding to me. Told me to send the bag back for them to look at it again and that was it for weeks. Until they said that their 'internal authenticator was happy it was genuine' so they would send it back to me.


----------



## Senzafine_

Oh my.. so sorry to hear of your experiences jp23 and Sue! How absolutely horrid on their part. For one I do have hard time imagining how they could possibly authenticate everything, their sales volumes are huge. So how could they possibly have authenticators for all brands and have the resources to have each and every item checked before forwarding to buyer? I guess because of the sales volumes they have become them careless, it does not seem to matter to them that customers won't return. 

This all is making me nervous, though as I mentioned my bag should be coming with receipt from boutique and all paperwork and from one of their trusted sellers. It is my Christmas present from DH so I will be gutted if it's not the real thing or if it is not true to pictures and description, dreading the thought of using independent authenticators too as the tPF forum of this brand does not authenticate unless there is a live auction. :/


----------



## Sue247

Senzafine_ said:


> Oh my.. so sorry to hear of your experiences jp23 and Sue! How absolutely horrid on their part. For one I do have hard time imagining how they could possibly authenticate everything, their sales volumes are huge. So how could they possibly have authenticators for all brands and have the resources to have each and every item checked before forwarding to buyer? I guess because of the sales volumes they have become them careless, it does not seem to matter to them that customers won't return.
> 
> This all is making me nervous, though as I mentioned my bag should be coming with receipt from boutique and all paperwork and from one of their trusted sellers. It is my Christmas present from DH so I will be gutted if it's not the real thing or if it is not true to pictures and description, dreading the thought of using independent authenticators too as the tPF forum of this brand does not authenticate unless there is a live auction. :/



I believe Authenticate 4 u authenticate for a reasonable amount if you email pictures. Maybe worth doing that for peace of mind?  What annoys me with this company is the way they deal with problems, they just fob you off and don't try to resolve anything other than say that they believe it is genuine and that is it. Don't respond to email and messages and it seems that his is a common problem with them. They resold my fake bag on their site in the end, some other poor person got it..


----------



## Senzafine_

Sue247 said:


> I believe Authenticate 4 u authenticate for a reasonable amount if you email pictures. Maybe worth doing that for peace of mind? * What annoys me with this company is the way they deal with problems, they just fob you off and don't try to resolve anything other than say that they believe it is genuine and that is it. Don't respond to email and messages and it seems that his is a common problem with them. They resold my fake bag on their site in the end, some other poor person got it*..



Good grief!!!!! They knew it was fake and allowed it to be sold anyway just to get their % ?! I wonder if you could report them for that? They have signed the charter against counterfeiting and selling counterfeit in Europe is illegal.. I will probably have mine authenticated, and if by some way it turns out fake and they refuse refund I might just do that (press charges for fraud, should be easy as I live in an EU country  and they are EU-based). 

Again so sorry to hear what you went through with them!


----------



## katielynne

vestaire strike again.i posted them my item on 4th dec.they are telling the buyer that i havent despatched it yet!.so irate buyer..


----------



## soleilbrun

lanvin said:


> There have been fake Louboutins, Hermes etc - all those fakes immediately get noticed by members who (rightfully) spam the listing calling the fake out which VC tries to moderate. Basically VC's policy is not to authenticate when they accept items as listings but to authenticate when they're sent the item by the seller. This is stupid because the buyer ends up paying for something fake only for VC to deem it fake so why go to the hassle ?
> 
> 
> Places like Ebay are far worse for fakes imo. With VC you have to do your research, find sellers you trust, ask a lot of questions. There will be always be issues with fakes on second-hand selling websites, I don't know how it can be avoided sadly


 
The problem arises when a fake is purchased and then not deemed fake by VC. That is the worst case scenario. They could require certain photos to be taken for listings. This way they and viewers at home can have the item authenticated. I don't think this unrealistic as they take the time to negocoate prices before accepting pieces then "treat" the photos before they are up for sale. The process in which they white out the background of all the pics, they could authenticate.
I see listings for CLs where they put 1 or 2 pics when it is possible to put 5. Even better is 5 pics of the the shoe but none of the CL label inside or on the sole. I think the site has potential but they need work. There are some gems to be had but you have to do your homework beforehand, as with any other 2nd hand retail site as you mentioned.


----------



## lanvin

soleilbrun said:


> The problem arises when a fake is purchased and then not deemed fake by VC. That is the worst case scenario. They could require certain photos to be taken for listings. This way they and viewers at home can have the item authenticated. I don't think this unrealistic as they take the time to negocoate prices before accepting pieces then "treat" the photos before they are up for sale. The process in which they white out the background of all the pics, they could authenticate.
> *I see listings for CLs where they put 1 or 2 pics when it is possible to put 5. Even better is 5 pics of the the shoe but none of the CL label inside or on the sole. I think the site has potential but they need work.* There are some gems to be had but you have to do your homework beforehand, as with any other 2nd hand retail site as you mentioned.



I think I read on here or someone else someone bought a fake Tiffany watch VC deemed authentic and they wouldn't listen to the buyer, that put me off but so far (fingers crossed) they have been quick to answer any customer service questions I've had so I can't speak personally of poor customer service (aside from delayed payment sometimes) 

Also, I agree that they should assess items before approving listings. They seem to be addressing this in some cases, I listed something this week and they specifically asked for additional pictures (closer image) of the markings so I think they may be working on that. I read Vogue  invested 20 million in them so maybe they hired lots of new staff  and will start to authenticate before approving listing. I suppose that takes more time so they don't bother. I've noticed less and less fake Louboutin shoes being accepted though especially vs places like ebay. With bags, I think a lot more fakes continue to be approved though


----------



## lanvin

By the way they currently have 10% off all items over 150 euros

TOP101213


----------



## jp23

A new story my friend just purchased a chanel that is sadly fake she is trying to get a hold of them but she is not getting a response!


----------



## colourful_belle

BeenBurned said:


> With all due respect, you bought this bag after being advised against it:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-383.html#post25755798
> 
> And in this post, I showed a link to a wallet that was deemed fake and VC removed two posts that were made. One was a link to the AT Chanel post where the wallet was deemed fake and the other was an explanation to the last question asked how it was proven as fake.
> 
> VC knows they have fakes and they let those listings remain.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-829807-373.html#post25744854



Someone purchased it! 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...d-leather-portefeuille-compagnon-780897.shtml


----------



## Sue247

jp23 said:


> A new story my friend just purchased a chanel that is sadly fake she is trying to get a hold of them but she is not getting a response!



Been quite a few of these kind of stories, I experienced this too and sadly looks like it was far from a one off.  Really hope she gets her money back and quickly. I found them really unhelpful and they did not want to and didn't refund my money.


----------



## lanvin

it's finally been removed!by doing that they're ackowledging its fake so buyer should be refunded. The sellers comment was so ridiculous - 'it's real, you're just insulting because i'm the competition! how can you tell things are fake just by pictures? '

...


----------



## missava

I am in the middle of a stupid exchange of messages with VC who seem to have very half -baked women as "authenticators". I bought a LV speedy 30, listed as a 30 in very good condition and behold, a Speedy 25 was delivered. This was in spite of other members pointing out the error in the original listing online. Sophie at VC insisted that they had measured this bag and that it was correctly listed. Pur-lease. If a Speedy is 25 cms long, it's a 25. It was an authentic bag and in good condition but the wrong size and I paid over £330. I sent it back on the 17th December, Fed EX , at their expense and have not heard a word from them since. It has been delivered and was signed for. Professional? I think they need to pull their socks up. Thank goodness the PF is here.


----------



## nick89

Seems like people's experiences with VC have been very mixed... I just bought an LV Messenger bag (without a dust bag) from there and am waiting for it to arrive. This is my first ever LV product. Hope it will be authentic. The VC seller has sold 3 items in the past, so hopefully it's legit.


----------



## soleilbrun

nick89 said:


> Seems like people's experiences with VC have been very mixed... I just bought an LV Messenger bag (without a dust bag) from there and am waiting for it to arrive. This is my first ever LV product. Hope it will be authentic. The VC seller has sold 3 items in the past, so hopefully it's legit.


 
Get it authenticated as soon as it arrives. Don't rely on them to get it right. Hopefully it's the real deal.


----------



## soleilbrun

missava said:


> I am in the middle of a stupid exchange of messages with VC who seem to have very half -baked women as "authenticators". I bought a LV speedy 30, listed as a 30 in very good condition and behold, a Speedy 25 was delivered. This was in spite of other members pointing out the error in the original listing online. Sophie at VC insisted that they had measured this bag and that it was correctly listed. Pur-lease. If a Speedy is 25 cms long, it's a 25. It was an authentic bag and in good condition but the wrong size and I paid over £330. I sent it back on the 17th December, Fed EX , at their expense and have not heard a word from them since. It has been delivered and was signed for. Professional? I think they need to pull their socks up. Thank goodness the PF is here.


 They can be very slow with getting your money back to you. Don't forget you can always go via paypal if that is how you paid.


----------



## missava

soleilbrun said:


> They can be very slow with getting your money back to you. Don't forget you can always go via paypal if that is how you paid.



I approached them via Facebook and got a response but still no indication of when or if they would reimburse me. I paid by credit card as this was the only option open to me. It is frustrating.


----------



## soleilbrun

missava said:


> I approached them via Facebook and got a response but still no indication of when or if they would reimburse me. I paid by credit card as this was the only option open to me. It is frustrating.


 Contact your credit card company. Le them know you returned an item, provide the tracking information and maybe they can do something to help from their end.


----------



## nick89

soleilbrun said:


> Get it authenticated as soon as it arrives. Don't rely on them to get it right. Hopefully it's the real deal.



Thanks. I'll ask on the LV authentication thread for forum members' valued opinion, since it appears that VC are far from infallible.


----------



## colourful_belle

These are fake, the fake Boy bag is in their "We Love" category :

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/green-leather-sac-boy-851088.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-sac-850480.shtml


----------



## irene83

How long do the items take to arrive on average? I purchased a Chanel jacket about a week ago, and my item status still says "payment complete"/they are "waiting for the item". 

The item was originally located in the US. Did the seller have to send it to France for them to check, and they will send it to me back to the US? If that's the case, that sounds awfully inefficient!


----------



## lanvin

irene83 said:


> How long do the items take to arrive on average? I purchased a Chanel jacket about a week ago, and my item status still says "payment complete"/they are "waiting for the item".
> 
> The item was originally located in the US. Did the seller have to send it to France for them to check, and they will send it to me back to the US? If that's the case, that sounds awfully inefficient!



I know with Christmas there have been delays with VC because mail carriers were closed for a few days. But what you mentioned does seem inefficient, I know they now have an office in the UK so maybe they have one in the US too? I think one of the good things about VC vs ebay etc is the fact they offer quality control but it means longer shipping (and there have been issues with that too as above). You could message the seller/ VC customer care and ask?


----------



## missava

soleilbrun said:


> Contact your credit card company. Le them know you returned an item, provide the tracking information and maybe they can do something to help from their end.


I have been refunded. Thank you PF members for your stalwart advice.


----------



## Millicat

I'm coming to this thread again.

I tried again with this company, after having a bad experience as a seller, this time i'm a buyer (for the 2nd time, both easy transactions), however, despite my offer on an item being accepted the system is STILL faulty and the process goes nowhere.
Why oh why is it me that gets this nonsense ?????

The seller's accepted. I'm ready to go. Yet ....... nothing more.

Liasing with the VC team is hopeless as they rarely reply and I am left here, money in my hand and ......... nothing.

I vow never to deal with them again, then I see something that grabs me and ..... it doesn't go though.
If the 'team' won't communicate what more can I do ?????


If anyone from VC is a member here, pl*eeeee*ase PM me, I want to give you lots of money !


----------



## irene83

irene83 said:


> How long do the items take to arrive on average? I purchased a Chanel jacket about a week ago, and my item status still says "payment complete"/they are "waiting for the item".
> 
> The item was originally located in the US. Did the seller have to send it to France for them to check, and they will send it to me back to the US? If that's the case, that sounds awfully inefficient!



Update on the situation. Yes, for items located in the US, the seller has to ship it to Paris for inspection, and then they will dispatch it back to the US. It's been 2 weeks since I purchased the jacket, and I just got a message saying that the item is dispatched from Paris, so who knows. Maybe it will take another 2 weeks to get to me in Seattle. So inefficient!


----------



## TKM69

OMG, LOADS of fake mulberry on here too 
The site says its curated for authenticity but the mustnt have anyone there who can tell one end of a Mulberry bag from another!


----------



## vivilamoda

colourful_belle said:


> These are fake, the fake Boy bag is in their "We Love" category :
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/green-leather-sac-boy-851088.shtml
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-sac-850480.shtml


I bought that boy mini green chanel , was fake  luckily they checked item and confirm not compliant.


----------



## curry1977

For me very bad experience with VC!
I sold many items and boght 3-4 items. The last time i bought a Chloè susanna pair, i asked the seller to measure the insole and she told me 25,5 cm. When the boots arrives i felt too big and i measured, they measured 26,8!
VC told me that i can returned the item and if the boots measured almost 27 they refund my money.
The boots arrives today and the tell me that quality control says they are 25,5 so no refund. This is not truth! I measured them a lot of times. Thsi is not fair. I'm very dissapointed cause they clearly lying!
They tell to reput on sale or to return not more.
I have no words...


----------



## curry1977

For me very bad experience with VC!
I sold many items and boght 3-4  items. The last time i bought a Chloè susanna pair, i asked the seller  to measure the insole and she told me 25,5 cm. When the boots arrives i  felt too big and i measured, they measured 26,8!
VC told me that i can returned the item and if the boots measured almost 27 they refund my money.
The  boots arrives today and the tell me that quality control says they are  25,5 so no refund. This is not truth! I measured them a lot of times.  Thsi is not fair. I'm very dissapointed cause they clearly lying!
They tell to reput on sale or to return not more.
I have no words...


----------



## jp23

curry1977 said:


> For me very bad experience with VC!
> I sold many items and boght 3-4  items. The last time i bought a Chloè susanna pair, i asked the seller  to measure the insole and she told me 25,5 cm. When the boots arrives i  felt too big and i measured, they measured 26,8!
> VC told me that i can returned the item and if the boots measured almost 27 they refund my money.
> The  boots arrives today and the tell me that quality control says they are  25,5 so no refund. This is not truth! I measured them a lot of times.  Thsi is not fair. I'm very dissapointed cause they clearly lying!
> They tell to reput on sale or to return not more.
> I have no words...



Did you use PayPal? :O


----------



## curry1977

jp23 said:


> Did you use PayPal? :O


Yes, i paid with paypal


----------



## curry1977

curry1977 said:


> Yes, i paid with paypal


But, now they have the boots, the item was this http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../burgundy-suede-burgundy-susanna-828036.shtml


----------



## jp23

curry1977 said:


> Yes, i paid with paypal



Well you can call PayPal it should be covered under buyer protection!


----------



## jp23

Send even them a photo of your measurements too! It won't hurt whatever evidence you have PayPal is really good about buyer protection


----------



## Millicat

I'm appalled at that, they're not doing themselves any favours at all, are they.
Well they've lost a customer in me, it's a shame no-one from there reads this.


----------



## curry1977

jp23 said:


> Send even them a photo of your measurements too! It won't hurt whatever evidence you have PayPal is really good about buyer protection


The problem is i not took a pick cause i trusted and they told me that if the shoes was almost 27 they would refund me. Now they have the shoes and says they measures 25,5! Anyways it had been difficult take this kind of pick cause the insole at the toe it's difficult to see. I opened a claim with paypal in the meantime i hadn't have any communication from VC... Let's we see. I retired from sell all my objects..


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Never looked at VC before, not sure I will again! There are some really rank fakes on there!!!!


----------



## jp23

VC is AWEFUL with customer service buyer beware and not only are their replies slow but there is a lot of mailing between everyone so it makes the process extra dragged out!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...erry/brown-leather-mullberry-bag-355465.shtml

Wow, how much? And apparently this is "very good condition" lol, VC is good for a laugh if nothing else!

Everything is really expensive for some reason!


----------



## jp23

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...erry/brown-leather-mullberry-bag-355465.shtml
> 
> Wow, how much? And apparently this is "very good condition" lol, VC is good for a laugh if nothing else!
> 
> Everything is really expensive for some reason!



I agree with you 100% I just don't see how they get vouched for its AWEFUL


----------



## beaver232

There are some very bad items listed but also some very good ones too. I bought a beautiful bag on there last year. The trouble is that it's just like eBay, the item is only as good as the seller.   eBay , however, put their money where their mouth is and back you all the way.


----------



## Mulberrygal

gunsandbanjos said:


> Never looked at VC before, not sure I will again! There are some really rank fakes on there!!!!





beaver232 said:


> There are some very bad items listed but also some very good ones too. I bought a beautiful bag on there last year. The trouble is that it's just like eBay, the item is only as good as the seller.   eBay , however, put their money where their mouth is and back you all the way.


 
When I looked at this site, I was taken in by their statement on all emails and in their details

"We personally validate every item we sell. Our experts check for quality, condition and have a commitment to eliminating counterfeiting"


After reading some of the comments on here I would be very wary indeed, far more so than Ebay as at least they have got your back now if anything goes wrong.  It seems disgraceful they can get away with this especially as there has also been an enormous amount of press coverage, even recommended by the Telegragh. 

Also loads of  on twitter 

I think everyone thats had bad expediences and problems should post it on Twitter and email the telegraph. Surely if they advertise, "they personally validate every item we sell" they need to put this right. Its totally disgraceful.


----------



## jp23

Yup they've received TONS of press here in the US too including vogue!!!! they definitely don't spend the time on their customers here in the US.. I hear their better to their customers in France though there was another thread about it somewhere.. I know the pre loved handbag market is HUGE right now and it's a great thing to take advantage of but to promise things they cant do and pretty much lie is just totally disgusting!
Their "quality control" has let a number of fakes/ faulty items (not mentioned in the listing) slip by. My friends ask me if it worth trying and I always tell them no just use eBay but they don't listen because ebay has had a bad name in the past. But people dont realize that eBay has seriously buckled Down on their fake handbags (mostly with Louis Vuitton Hermes chanel some of the smaller brands like mulberry are still able to squeak by at least here in the US) I'm lucky I payed with PayPal or I would have been totally at a loss! Also I don't like being ignored


----------



## rosieroseanna

I sold an item on vestiaire and was paid for it. The seller then said the item wasn't in the condition described etc. she was lying. Anyway, she said she was returning it so I then panicked about them taking the money back as I've already spent it! And I'm cross because vestiaire said the item was compliant.

Anyway I phoned vestiaire and finally someone picked up and the phone didn't cut out. She said that once vestiaire have paid you as hey have deemed the item compliant they then can't take the money back off you as if they accept the return they would have to sell it again themselves.

Does anyone know if this is true? I haven't heard anything but I'm worried they are going to try and send the item back to me at my cost and take the money out of my bank account. Are they allowed to do this? Thanks


----------



## curry1977

curry1977 said:


> For me very bad experience with VC!
> I sold many items and boght 3-4 items. The last time i bought a Chloè susanna pair, i asked the seller to measure the insole and she told me 25,5 cm. When the boots arrives i felt too big and i measured, they measured 26,8!
> VC told me that i can returned the item and if the boots measured almost 27 they refund my money.
> The boots arrives today and the tell me that quality control says they are 25,5 so no refund. This is not truth! I measured them a lot of times. Thsi is not fair. I'm very dissapointed cause they clearly lying!
> They tell to reput on sale or to return not more.
> I have no words...


They refund me today also the shipping cost and thay also close my account. I opened a claim with paypal, thanks paypal!


----------



## curry1977

jp23 said:


> Well you can call PayPal it should be covered under buyer protection!


THay refund me today and also thay cancel my account, better.. Thanks paypal!


----------



## cotonblanc

Another Céline fake and they had the balls to endorse it with WE LOVE! tag. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Younna

^Worst thing is that she apparently bought it on VC herself!


The problem I have is that an item I am selling on VC shows as "sold" for 3 days already. However the text that is shown to me when I go to the item page is that until they have checked the financial status of the buyer they cannot confirm the item as sold.
To everyone else it shows as sold though and no one else can buy it.&#128545;. 
I will give them a call today to see what's going on.


----------



## sjmetell

can anyone authenticate this bag for me?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ine/leather-two-tone-pocket-book-827914.shtml

Thanks!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Has anyone experienced getting a product accepted and then rejected during the initial selecting stage?


----------



## Younna

You mean just based upon the photos? No never happened to me. I don't think this first check is very thorough. As far as I understand they mainly check if this is a brand/item they want to represent but don't go into the details of the item.


----------



## cotonblanc

^ I mean the item was both accepted and then rejected after submitting the form for them to consider the item to be included on the website.

I re-submitted and it's now accepted and in the midst of cropping. VC was also supposed to pay me on the 30th and it didn't happen so I raised a case with them and was PROMPTLY paid after that case was opened...

Frustrating... but necessary.


----------



## irene83

For those of you living in the US, I would advise against using Vestaire Collective, unless slow delivery and import duties are not an issue for you. 

I write this as I (US West coast resident) purchased a Chanel jacket two months ago from someone located in NYC. I initially thought that since the person is located in NYC, I should be free from any concerns regarding import duties, and also the whole process should be easy and quick. 

Turns out my jacket was shipped to Paris for inspection and then returned to the US via DHL. This whole process took, what seemed to me like forever. I had to wait for 5-6 full weeks before I got my jacket. Had I known about their inefficiency, I would not have purchased. Worse, today, I got a bill from DHL saying that I own them import duties which amount to 15% of the purchase value. Really? 

I'm sure I am not the only one here, I feel very frustrated.


----------



## saira1214

irene83 said:


> For those of you living in the US, I would advise against using Vestaire Collective, unless slow delivery and import duties are not an issue for you.
> 
> I write this as I (US West coast resident) purchased a Chanel jacket two months ago from someone located in NYC. I initially thought that since the person is located in NYC, I should be free from any concerns regarding import duties, and also the whole process should be easy and quick.
> 
> Turns out my jacket was shipped to Paris for inspection and then returned to the US via DHL. This whole process took, what seemed to me like forever. I had to wait for 5-6 full weeks before I got my jacket. Had I known about their inefficiency, I would not have purchased. Worse, today, I got a bill from DHL saying that I own them import duties which amount to 15% of the purchase value. Really?
> 
> I'm sure I am not the only one here, I feel very frustrated.




Were duties included in the price you paid? I just bought something from VC and had to pay $60 in duty when I checked out. If you did, I would contact them with the bill. I received a bill from DHL when I bought something from farfetch.com (duties were included in the price) and contacted them with the bill. They took care of it right away.


----------



## menus

Hi everyone, has anyone bought something from Christian of vestiaire collective? http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-240755.shtml


----------



## irene83

saira1214 said:


> Were duties included in the price you paid? I just bought something from VC and had to pay $60 in duty when I checked out. If you did, I would contact them with the bill. I received a bill from DHL when I bought something from farfetch.com (duties were included in the price) and contacted them with the bill. They took care of it right away.



Hi Saira! Thanks for the suggestion. Did you also buy from a seller located in the US?


----------



## saira1214

irene83 said:


> Hi Saira! Thanks for the suggestion. Did you also buy from a seller located in the US?



No problem. Both times I purchased, the seller was located in France. It's weird that someone in the U.S. was selling on VC. Maybe she purchased it from someone else and wanted to do a return? Since they don't accept "returns" she probably had to sell it on their site. I don't like that.


----------



## Sweetpea1964

Hello everyone - let me tell about my experience with VC.


I bought a vintage Kelly from them 3 weeks ago and when it arrived I decided to have it authenticated by Bababebei who told me it was fake.  I challenged VC who told me they would review again and let me know.  They then said it was authentic once again.


I asked for a refund they refused.  I asked them to send it to Hermes spa in Paris near the VC office. They  refused.

They have offered me the option of re-selling it on VC which I cannot do as I believe it to be a fake and totally stand by my authenticators.


They suggest I accept the bag back and take it to Hermes in London and gain a letter from them if it is fake, which I do not believe Hermes will do.


So now I will have what I believe to be a fake bag and there is no refund from VC.
My recommendation is not to deal with them as whilst some items may be genuine, there are also fakes on there and VC do not have experience of the vintage stuff to be able to authenticate properly.  They will NOT refund you once their person says it is compliant.  So if you are in the market for an Hermes, DO NOT buy it from VC as you are most likely to lose your money as I did.


----------



## irene83

Sweetpea1964 said:


> Hello everyone - let me tell about my experience with VC.
> 
> 
> I bought a vintage Kelly from them 3 weeks ago and when it arrived I decided to have it authenticated by Bababebei who told me it was fake.  I challenged VC who told me they would review again and let me know.  They then said it was authentic once again.
> 
> 
> I asked for a refund they refused.  I asked them to send it to Hermes spa in Paris near the VC office. They  refused.
> 
> They have offered me the option of re-selling it on VC which I cannot do as I believe it to be a fake and totally stand by my authenticators.
> 
> 
> They suggest I accept the bag back and take it to Hermes in London and gain a letter from them if it is fake, which I do not believe Hermes will do.
> 
> 
> So now I will have what I believe to be a fake bag and there is no refund from VC.
> My recommendation is not to deal with them as whilst some items may be genuine, there are also fakes on there and VC do not have experience of the vintage stuff to be able to authenticate properly.  They will NOT refund you once their person says it is compliant.  So if you are in the market for an Hermes, DO NOT buy it from VC as you are most likely to lose your money as I did.



I am so sorry to hear that. That is absolutely maddening! Do they not even have a return policy? What kind of company operates like such a sham?


----------



## kjbags

Sweetpea1964 said:


> Hello everyone - let me tell about my experience with VC.
> 
> 
> I bought a vintage Kelly from them 3 weeks ago and when it arrived I decided to have it authenticated by Bababebei who told me it was fake.  I challenged VC who told me they would review again and let me know.  They then said it was authentic once again.
> 
> 
> I asked for a refund they refused.  I asked them to send it to Hermes spa in Paris near the VC office. They  refused.
> 
> They have offered me the option of re-selling it on VC which I cannot do as I believe it to be a fake and totally stand by my authenticators.
> 
> 
> They suggest I accept the bag back and take it to Hermes in London and gain a letter from them if it is fake, which I do not believe Hermes will do.
> 
> 
> So now I will have what I believe to be a fake bag and there is no refund from VC.
> My recommendation is not to deal with them as whilst some items may be genuine, there are also fakes on there and VC do not have experience of the vintage stuff to be able to authenticate properly.  They will NOT refund you once their person says it is compliant.  So if you are in the market for an Hermes, DO NOT buy it from VC as you are most likely to lose your money as I did.



Sorry to hear about your bad experience. How did you pay? You might want to consider a chargeback if you paid through CC or if you paid through Paypal you can file a SNAD claim. There are time limits for this though, so be sure to act fast.

You can also PM soleilbrun who had a similar problem and got her money back through a Paypal claim.


----------



## MarleneBis

I have use VC a few times and always have been lucky to only have authentic items but I have heard similar stories to yours before. 
Have you pais through Paypal ? If so, you can open a dispute and you might get your money back. Or maybe you have some kind of insurance with the card you used to pay.

Best of luck to you and keep us updated


----------



## susanshi22

I recently had a bad experience with Vestaire collective. I bought three items from the website:

- One was broken and damaged when it arrived
- The other was in a bad condition
- One was fake without a receipt.

They are extremely difficult to contact and very slow. The whole process has been extremely painful and won't be shopping there again.


----------



## gg13

So here is my experience with Vestiaire Collective. Decided to sell two Céline bags about a month ago on the site. After a lot of back and forth with the pictures (they kept getting rejected without really explaining why) one of the bags was finally accepted for sale. It was online for about two hours before it disappeared again. Was trying to look for an email address to contact them but found none. So I tweeted them several times, no answer. Finally I had to resort to calling them (I'm in Spain and didn't want to make international calls), and the girl answering couldn't really help me at all. She kept saying she will notify her team and they will get back to me. 3 days later I got an email in French saying they will contact me soon. "Soon"?! I would expect soon to be within 24 hours of making the call. Well it has been three weeks and I'm still waiting.
My other bag that is dark blue wasn't getting accepted because they kept insisting it is brown and that I have to change the colour in the description. Huh? It is clearly blue in the pictures so I have no idea what they were going on about. Wrote that it is a very dark blue "Midnight" in the description. The bag was then rejected from the site. WTF? Again called, tweeted etc. several times but nobody has responded to me. The same girl keeps answering the phones and she isn't able to give me any kind of answers. What's the point of having a number to call if the person can't help you?! 

That site is a JOKE.


----------



## soleilbrun

Sweetpea1964 said:


> Hello everyone - let me tell about my experience with VC.
> 
> 
> I bought a vintage Kelly from them 3 weeks ago and when it arrived I decided to have it authenticated by Bababebei who told me it was fake. I challenged VC who told me they would review again and let me know. They then said it was authentic once again.
> 
> 
> I asked for a refund they refused. I asked them to send it to Hermes spa in Paris near the VC office. They refused.
> 
> They have offered me the option of re-selling it on VC which I cannot do as I believe it to be a fake and totally stand by my authenticators.
> 
> 
> They suggest I accept the bag back and take it to Hermes in London and gain a letter from them if it is fake, which I do not believe Hermes will do.
> 
> 
> So now I will have what I believe to be a fake bag and there is no refund from VC.
> My recommendation is not to deal with them as whilst some items may be genuine, there are also fakes on there and VC do not have experience of the vintage stuff to be able to authenticate properly. They will NOT refund you once their person says it is compliant. So if you are in the market for an Hermes, DO NOT buy it from VC as you are most likely to lose your money as I did.


 
Hello,
If you used paypal, file a dispute that the item is fake. I suggest you pay a 3rd party authenticator like authenticate4U for a papypal/ebay dispute authentication. PP won't accept the authentication made on the forum. Provide this information on the dispute and then PP will review the case. As you know the communication is non existant at VC, they will most likely not respond to the dispute within the delay and you will win. Arm yourself with everything to win even in the event they may respond. Attaching the 3rd party authentication will assure your win. If you paid by creditcard directly, contact your company and file a dispute that the item is fake. I am not familiar with the process but you may still need the 3rd party authentication. PP you have 45 days to file a dispute and cc I think 60 days depends on the cc company.
Your money is not lost. Don't let them bully you. Even if you resell on their site, they take a cut of the price. It is unethical that they resell fakes on the site and silly that they cannot get the authentications right. Get your money back as I am sure it did not cost only $1 although it should have! Let me know if you need anymore help/advice.


----------



## soleilbrun

gg13 said:


> So here is my experience with Vestiaire Collective. Decided to sell two Céline bags about a month ago on the site. After a lot of back and forth with the pictures (they kept getting rejected without really explaining why) one of the bags was finally accepted for sale. It was online for about two hours before it disappeared again. Was trying to look for an email address to contact them but found none. So I tweeted them several times, no answer. Finally I had to resort to calling them (I'm in Spain and didn't want to make international calls), and the girl answering couldn't really help me at all. She kept saying she will notify her team and they will get back to me. 3 days later I got an email in French saying they will contact me soon. "Soon"?! I would expect soon to be within 24 hours of making the call. Well it has been three weeks and I'm still waiting.
> My other bag that is dark blue wasn't getting accepted because they kept insisting it is brown and that I have to change the colour in the description. Huh? It is clearly blue in the pictures so I have no idea what they were going on about. Wrote that it is a very dark blue "Midnight" in the description. The bag was then rejected from the site. WTF? Again called, tweeted etc. several times but nobody has responded to me. The same girl keeps answering the phones and she isn't able to give me any kind of answers. What's the point of having a number to call if the person can't help you?!
> 
> That site is a JOKE.


 Hello,
You may have better luck listing on videdressing. They have a lower commission than VC. They only drawback is that for returns, the buyer returns the item to them and you pay shipping to have it returned to you or they put it back online for you to sell. This is fine if you only listed the item with them but if you listed it elsewhere and it sells you need to get you ritem back from them. Another site is designer vintage. There is a listing fee 12.50 euros/item or 50 euros for 3 months (5 listings) but there is no commission. Whatever price you sell your item, you get all the money. I've used them 2 times but never sold anything. You may have better luck with Celine items. HTH!


----------



## cotonblanc

Did anyone's scheduled payment on the 15th of February happened? They are always so late.


----------



## auhaze

cotonblanc said:


> Did anyone's scheduled payment on the 15th of February happened? They are always so late.



nope i am waiting for my payment too! i sent them an email and a FB msg...no reply yet..this is my first time, I'm really worried now until i read here that they are always late? I'm now not as nervous but still! i have been waiting since the 3rd and sat around my laptop the whole day on the 15th


----------



## cotonblanc

auhaze said:


> nope i am waiting for my payment too! i sent them an email and a FB msg...no reply yet..this is my first time, I'm really worried now until i read here that they are always late? I'm now not as nervous but still! i have been waiting since the 3rd and sat around my laptop the whole day on the 15th



OK, I opened up a case and hopefully someone will expedite our payments. Thank you for the reply. Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## auhaze

cotonblanc said:


> OK, I opened up a case and hopefully someone will expedite our payments. Thank you for the reply. Glad I am not the only one!



Where did you open your case? I looked through their help selection and i don't see anything helpful such as opening a case to raise their attention..i don't think i will get an reply from email as i emailed them two weeks ago about something else but i didn't get a reply...:wondering thanks for your reply too i was getting really nervous


----------



## cotonblanc

I opened it less than 12 hours ago. Hopefully there will be a reply.


----------



## cotonblanc

Oops I opened it via a link right at the bottom. On the left where FAQ is. It's another micro site where you can fill up a form with your request. I did it before twice, one for late payment and another for missing funds/payment. They are a mess in that sense.


----------



## cotonblanc

Update: I contacted them on their FAQ micro-site, left them a message on FaceBook and also directed a tweet on their Twitter account.

And then I got the payment. Hope you'll get yours too *auhaze*.


----------



## auhaze

cotonblanc said:


> Update: I contacted them on their FAQ micro-site, left them a message on FaceBook and also directed a tweet on their Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I got the payment. Hope you'll get yours too *auhaze*.




I got mine too yay for us! &#128516;


----------



## kudos

Wow - glad I found this thread. I registered with VC with a view to buying or selling and I keep getting update emails from them but haven't had a chance to read them. I'm going to unsubscribe asap - they sound like a nightmare!


----------



## lovely64

About VC, it is like ebay, lots of private sellers with VC as your middle man checking items and taking a BIG chunk in comission. Lots and lots of sellers with authentic items. What I have found is that at times the item is in worse condition as described. VC is slacking on the quality control and item compliancy.

I rarely buy there but I do sell there at times. I'm in europe and it is convenient for me. I am very very careful when I buy and I make sure I can tell if what Im buying is authentic. I trust nobody. 

VC has paid me on time and they even paid me for two items which they lost. I shipped many items in a big box to them, from Scandinavia, and somehow they lost one cashmere LV shawl and one hermes iphone leather case. They paid me for those even if they also had to refund the buyers. I was pleasantly surprised.

I will only use paypal when buying from them. That is a security IMO.


----------



## Lisie

IMO they charge quite a bit of money when selling. I get a better price even on E.bay! :/ Selling something e.g. for 1000, they take 320+ as commission.

I wish there was a way to contact some sellers personally and get better prices.


----------



## love_miu

Hi, I have been buying quite a bit from VC and my experiences have all been positive. The items are all as described. Once, when the blazer I bought was found by VC to be dirty (not as described), they suggested a lower selling price and I had the option not to purchase it anymore, which I chose. I find the lack of return policy slightly annoying, though, as I do regret a few purchases. Since I live in Singapore, I have never tried selling with them. I think the last I read, they do not allow selling for Singapore. So far, selling through ebay, with Paypal, has been a positive experience.


----------



## lovely64

Lisie said:


> IMO they charge quite a bit of money when selling. I get a better price even on E.bay! :/ Selling something e.g. for 1000, they take 320+ as commission.
> 
> I wish there was a way to contact some sellers personally and get better prices.


 I know, and I Think that if they took less they would get much more authentic luxury items listed by people.

 I have something listed at 3400 euro but I will only get around 2600 which I then have to convert into Swedish kronor making me lose even more. Retail for this is 2900 and I would gladly sell for less if I only could get back what I paid originally. The positive thing is that they are in europé and you run no risk of getting scammed by buyers like you do on ebay etc.


----------



## Neniel

I have seen some obvious fakes on the page. I know that they specify to authenticate the stuff after the purchase, but I have often read that they are not quite as carefully. 

In addition, they could filter out obvious fakes and not have to wait until someone buys them. 

I see the page to be as trustworthy as Ebay. So without authentication I would not buy anything there.


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello everyone, I am experiencing problems with VC.  They have sold a pair of earrings for me and have credited my "wallet" but are refusing to transfer the money to my bank account on the grounds that my "ID is invalid".  They first ask for my ID, which I uploaded my German ID.  After that got rejected, they asked for my driving licence, which I did - and it was rejected again.  Now they are asking for my passport - which I think is just ridiculous.  They have provided absolutely no reason for rejection of these documents and it is starting to look like a delay tactic for payment.  I have called their customer service 4 times this week already and all they do is just say they will put a 'request' through the system but nothing happens.  Emailed them through the FAQ and it looks like it is being ignored.  Does anybody else here have similar experiences with this ID verification process?  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## livo

Hello. I  bought 2 bags from VC one balenciaga and one givenchy. I have had a good experience so far so good, but now I am  worried and concern.  I have  not received yet the bags. But what to do if they are fake? Since it seems VC experts team is a joke. Any official authentication website that VC can accept?  Thanks HELP. I wont be able to visit a balenciaga or givenchy store until mid of April.


----------



## Tatiana007

hello
Im sure you will think that the letter sent to VC is a tad OTT however please note this is my 5th or 6th reply to them. I would advise you to avoid them at all costs.

*******************************************************************************************************
Quality control?? What quality are you referring to? Inability to identify the wrong colour, visibly worn off handle(which was never mentioned in the description nor shown in pictures)  or vile fabric of a coat?? I think you really ought to rename you so called quality control team, because you either do not know what quality means or your standards are below zero.

How dare you claim, yet again, that ALL 3 ITEMS  are as described and shown in pictures?? Are you blind or just so unbelievably arrogant and ignorant that you cant accept that you made a mistake? You dont even have a common decency to admit you messed up and apologise, instead you keep treating me like an idiot who doesnt know what a good quality or a good condition is, unbelievable! They are not as described, how many times will I be forced to explain why!? And you want to charge further for your services for relisting, have you completely lost it??? YOU OWE ME, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND, WAKE UP ALREADY AND STOP WASTING MY TIME!!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU???

Prada clutch  LOOK AT PICTURES!! LOOK AT THEM and tell me the clutch is the same colour as on pictures!! You CANT BECAUSE ON PICTURES ITS BRIGHT FUSCHIA, AND IN REALITY THE BAG IS BURGUNDY! ARE YOU COLOUR BLIND???

Givenchy bag  NOWHERE in the its description was mentioned that the handle without a chain on it is visibly worn which is something that is noticeable straight away. CLAIMING OTHERWISE IS JUST LYING, I HAVE PICTURES OF THE HANDLE!!

Vanessa Bruno coat  read comments, check description for Goodness sake!!! Seller claims the coat is a good quality, how can your quality control team verify that the coat is of a good quality when the fabric is simply disgusting?? Seller listed it as a UK size 10 coat..AGAIN, it is NOT UK size 10, obviously!! Have someone in your office who is a size 10 put it on and still have the audacity to claim it is UK size 10, YOU CANT!!

As I already said in my letter sent to you will all 3 items, returning these things IS NOT an option. YOU failed to provide a proper service and now they are your responsibility, not mine! Neither of these 3 items should have ever been approved and sent to me, you shouldve contacted me saying that Prada clutch is not fuchsia but  burgundy and asked if I still wanted it sent to me. You shouldve contacted me about Givenchy bag and warned me that the handle without a chain is clearly worn and asked if I still wanted it sent to me. You shouldve contacted me regarding the V Bruno coat and warned me that its not a UK size 10 (I took pictures, I am UK size 10 and that coat hung like a bin bag on me, clearly indicating that it is of a much bigger size) and the quality is ghastly. That is what a quality control, not your carelessness and empty claims that everything is just as described so that you can make money.

I DEMAND AN IMMEDIATE REFUND FOR ALL 3 ITEMS AND A REFUND OF £45 I HAD TO PAY TO RETURN THESE ITEMS TO YOU. YOU OWE ME £691 AND THAT IS THAT. Relist them under your profile for as much as you want, do whatever you want with them, all  I want is a refund of £691. I want to close my account with you as soon as possible, dealing with you has been the most painful, unfair and time wasting process I have ever experienced! 

I will also have Parcelforce contacting me sometime today or tomorrow verifying when you received everything. Parcel was sent on 21st Feb and I believe you got it on 25th even though whoever that replied to my messages last week claimed you didnt have it then.

If this is not resolved by the end of today, I will contact your Head Office. Dont think you can just rip people off and lie to make money, not happening, youve got the wrong person!


----------



## Tatiana007

Sweetpea1964 said:


> Hello everyone - let me tell about my experience with VC.
> 
> 
> I bought a vintage Kelly from them 3 weeks ago and when it arrived I decided to have it authenticated by Bababebei who told me it was fake.  I challenged VC who told me they would review again and let me know.  They then said it was authentic once again.
> 
> 
> I asked for a refund they refused.  I asked them to send it to Hermes spa in Paris near the VC office. They  refused.
> 
> They have offered me the option of re-selling it on VC which I cannot do as I believe it to be a fake and totally stand by my authenticators.
> 
> 
> They suggest I accept the bag back and take it to Hermes in London and gain a letter from them if it is fake, which I do not believe Hermes will do.
> 
> 
> So now I will have what I believe to be a fake bag and there is no refund from VC.
> My recommendation is not to deal with them as whilst some items may be genuine, there are also fakes on there and VC do not have experience of the vintage stuff to be able to authenticate properly.  They will NOT refund you once their person says it is compliant.  So if you are in the market for an Hermes, DO NOT buy it from VC as you are most likely to lose your money as I did.


hi there
please read about my experience.
I cant believe they are still in business..............


----------



## soleilbrun

livo said:


> Hello. I bought 2 bags from VC one balenciaga and one givenchy. I have had a good experience so far so good, but now I am worried and concern. I have not received yet the bags. But what to do if they are fake? Since it seems VC experts team is a joke. Any official authentication website that VC can accept? Thanks HELP. I wont be able to visit a balenciaga or givenchy store until mid of April.


 I used authenticate4U. I filed a claim with paypal as I used this as my payment method and they accept this companies authentication. If you paid with paypal this is an option for you. Ask authenticate4U for a paypal dispute authentication and upload it when you open a case with paypal. VC does not use 3rd party authenticators. They want you to send it back to them for a 2nd review by them. If they find in your favor they refund. If they decide it's authentic you have the pleasure of repaying them to send it to you or resell it on their site. If you paid with a credit card check with your card company about a chargeback but I think you will still need a 3rd party authentication.


----------



## soleilbrun

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello everyone, I am experiencing problems with VC. They have sold a pair of earrings for me and have credited my "wallet" but are refusing to transfer the money to my bank account on the grounds that my "ID is invalid". They first ask for my ID, which I uploaded my German ID. After that got rejected, they asked for my driving licence, which I did - and it was rejected again. Now they are asking for my passport - which I think is just ridiculous. They have provided absolutely no reason for rejection of these documents and it is starting to look like a delay tactic for payment. I have called their customer service 4 times this week already and all they do is just say they will put a 'request' through the system but nothing happens. Emailed them through the FAQ and it looks like it is being ignored. Does anybody else here have similar experiences with this ID verification process? Thank you for sharing!


 
Hello, Are you sure you are talking about Vestiaire Collective? Videdressing has a wallet but not VC.


----------



## Bubach

I've noticed that they have "ready to ship" type of items. I assume this means that these items are at their premises, not with the seller. Does that mean that these are the returned items?


----------



## kjbags

Bubach said:


> I've noticed that they have "ready to ship" type of items. I assume this means that these items are at their premises, not with the seller. Does that mean that these are the returned items?



Yes, most of the time these will be returned items. With some research you can usually find the original listings.
They also offer a concierge service though (only for French members I think) where you can send your items in and VC does all the work for you (photographing, description etc.), in exchange they get a greater cut of the price. Those items will show as ready to ship as well, so not in all cases they are returns. 
Especially items listed under their own VDC+ account are usually returns they are trying to pass on to the next one though.


----------



## kjbags

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello everyone, I am experiencing problems with VC.  They have sold a pair of earrings for me and have credited my "wallet" but are refusing to transfer the money to my bank account on the grounds that my "ID is invalid".  They first ask for my ID, which I uploaded my German ID.  After that got rejected, they asked for my driving licence, which I did - and it was rejected again.  Now they are asking for my passport - which I think is just ridiculous.  They have provided absolutely no reason for rejection of these documents and it is starting to look like a delay tactic for payment.  I have called their customer service 4 times this week already and all they do is just say they will put a 'request' through the system but nothing happens.  Emailed them through the FAQ and it looks like it is being ignored.  Does anybody else here have similar experiences with this ID verification process?  Thank you for sharing!






soleilbrun said:


> Hello, Are you sure you are talking about Vestiaire Collective? Videdressing has a wallet but not VC.



VC does have a wallet now as well, it's a relatively new feature and probably not available for all countries. I personally didn't have any problems with it, but with all of their bugs I'm not surprised to hear that others ran into issues.


----------



## kjbags

Tatiana007 said:


> hello
> Im sure you will think that the letter sent to VC is a tad OTT however please note this is my 5th or 6th reply to them. I would advise you to avoid them at all costs.
> 
> *******************************************************************************************************
> Quality control?? What quality are you referring to? Inability to identify the wrong colour, visibly worn off handle(which was never mentioned in the description nor shown in pictures)  or vile fabric of a coat?? I think you really ought to rename you so called quality control team, because you either do not know what quality means or your standards are below zero.
> 
> How dare you claim, yet again, that ALL 3 ITEMS  are as described and shown in pictures?? Are you blind or just so unbelievably arrogant and ignorant that you cant accept that you made a mistake? You dont even have a common decency to admit you messed up and apologise, instead you keep treating me like an idiot who doesnt know what a good quality or a good condition is, unbelievable! They are not as described, how many times will I be forced to explain why!? And you want to charge further for your services for relisting, have you completely lost it??? YOU OWE ME, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND, WAKE UP ALREADY AND STOP WASTING MY TIME!!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU???
> 
> Prada clutch  LOOK AT PICTURES!! LOOK AT THEM and tell me the clutch is the same colour as on pictures!! You CANT BECAUSE ON PICTURES ITS BRIGHT FUSCHIA, AND IN REALITY THE BAG IS BURGUNDY! ARE YOU COLOUR BLIND???
> 
> Givenchy bag  NOWHERE in the its description was mentioned that the handle without a chain on it is visibly worn which is something that is noticeable straight away. CLAIMING OTHERWISE IS JUST LYING, I HAVE PICTURES OF THE HANDLE!!
> 
> Vanessa Bruno coat  read comments, check description for Goodness sake!!! Seller claims the coat is a good quality, how can your quality control team verify that the coat is of a good quality when the fabric is simply disgusting?? Seller listed it as a UK size 10 coat..AGAIN, it is NOT UK size 10, obviously!! Have someone in your office who is a size 10 put it on and still have the audacity to claim it is UK size 10, YOU CANT!!
> 
> As I already said in my letter sent to you will all 3 items, returning these things IS NOT an option. YOU failed to provide a proper service and now they are your responsibility, not mine! Neither of these 3 items should have ever been approved and sent to me, you shouldve contacted me saying that Prada clutch is not fuchsia but  burgundy and asked if I still wanted it sent to me. You shouldve contacted me about Givenchy bag and warned me that the handle without a chain is clearly worn and asked if I still wanted it sent to me. You shouldve contacted me regarding the V Bruno coat and warned me that its not a UK size 10 (I took pictures, I am UK size 10 and that coat hung like a bin bag on me, clearly indicating that it is of a much bigger size) and the quality is ghastly. That is what a quality control, not your carelessness and empty claims that everything is just as described so that you can make money.
> 
> I DEMAND AN IMMEDIATE REFUND FOR ALL 3 ITEMS AND A REFUND OF £45 I HAD TO PAY TO RETURN THESE ITEMS TO YOU. YOU OWE ME £691 AND THAT IS THAT. Relist them under your profile for as much as you want, do whatever you want with them, all  I want is a refund of £691. I want to close my account with you as soon as possible, dealing with you has been the most painful, unfair and time wasting process I have ever experienced!
> 
> I will also have Parcelforce contacting me sometime today or tomorrow verifying when you received everything. Parcel was sent on 21st Feb and I believe you got it on 25th even though whoever that replied to my messages last week claimed you didnt have it then.
> 
> If this is not resolved by the end of today, I will contact your Head Office. Dont think you can just rip people off and lie to make money, not happening, youve got the wrong person!



Please keep us updated about how this plays out. Their QC is a joke for the most part, in one case I got them to admit their error upon the second check, but that was my lucky day it seems.


----------



## VintageShoe80

soleilbrun said:


> Hello, Are you sure you are talking about Vestiaire Collective? Videdressing has a wallet but not VC.



Hello there, yes I am referring to Vestiaire Collective (VC). They do function on a "Wallet" system; money from successful sale is first transferred into the "Wallet" before the account holder decides whether to put the money towards another purchase on VC or make a straight-forward transfer into your designated bank account.  

After multiple (and repeated) phonecalls, emails and interactions on Facebook, the transaction finally came through.  I am really glad.  Takes patience and persistence, it was an interesting experience.  Their customer service was polite on the overall, just didn't really actively move the situation forward.  Takes patience and some pushing.

Thanks for picking up on my question Have a lovely day!


----------



## soleilbrun

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello there, yes I am referring to Vestiaire Collective (VC). They do function on a "Wallet" system; money from successful sale is first transferred into the "Wallet" before the account holder decides whether to put the money towards another purchase on VC or make a straight-forward transfer into your designated bank account.
> 
> After multiple (and repeated) phonecalls, emails and interactions on Facebook, the transaction finally came through. I am really glad. Takes patience and persistence, it was an interesting experience. Their customer service was polite on the overall, just didn't really actively move the situation forward. Takes patience and some pushing.
> 
> Thanks for picking up on my question Have a lovely day!


 This is a new feature to me. I am happy you got your money finally!


----------



## VintageShoe80

kjbags said:


> VC does have a wallet now as well, it's a relatively new feature and probably not available for all countries. I personally didn't have any problems with it, but with all of their bugs I'm not surprised to hear that others ran into issues.



Yes, and it is the main way that they handle funds through sales with them.  Frankly I found it unacceptable that they are willing to take your goods, sell them and hold on to your funds while they do the necessary validation process to make the transfer to your designated bank account.  All these should be done beforehand before they take accept your item for sale.  I have correspondended with them through multiple medias (customer service, emails, facebook) repeatedly and they should take that into customer feedback consideration.

Thank you for picking up on my comment and have a nice day!


----------



## VintageShoe80

livo said:


> Hello. I  bought 2 bags from VC one balenciaga and one givenchy. I have had a good experience so far so good, but now I am  worried and concern.  I have  not received yet the bags. But what to do if they are fake? Since it seems VC experts team is a joke. Any official authentication website that VC can accept?  Thanks HELP. I wont be able to visit a balenciaga or givenchy store until mid of April.



Hello there, 

I think shopping on VC is just like shopping on Ebay - buyer beware and do all the necessary ground-work possible before clicking commiting to purchase.  

If you are really concern about authenticity, there are a couple of online websites that does it: My Poupette.com and Caroldiva.com.  These sites were provided to me by Paypal in a recent dispute over a fake YSL arty ring I had purchased on ebay - that supports legitimacy and credibility.  I did not end up using them because we managed to meet a resolution with Paypal and ebay on the specific matter, so no personal experience to share with the websites here.

During the process, I rang up Saint Laurent boutiques and the SA told me that the most she can do is to give you an oral confirmation on its authenticity based on her experience and expertise.  To get a formal written confirmation would be a completely different and time-consuming process requiring payment for the service.  Depending on where you live, the process can take up to 6 - 8 weeks.  I assume that the written authentication process would be relatively similiar for other high-end designer brands.  

I wish you all the best and hope everything works out for you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! I'm completely new to Vestiaire Collective but I found a dress I liked for a great price, but I seem to be having issues with this site. I put in an offer on the dress and the seller accepted it, but when I added it to my cart, the price went up $2. A little weird but I guess OK. Then I got Premium so I would get free shipping to the US but they added another cent. I mean it's only a few bucks more, but has this happened to anyone before? I used the US/USD setting, and put my offer in using USD so I don't think it's a conversion thing. Oh, and I kept getting emails saying use this promo code on your first order for $25 off $150 or more, so I tried to use it and it wouldn't let me. I would call their customer service directly but it's an international call for me. I sent a request message but no one's gotten back to me yet. Any suggestions/help?


----------



## kjbags

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies! I'm completely new to Vestiaire Collective but I found a dress I liked for a great price, but I seem to be having issues with this site. I put in an offer on the dress and the seller accepted it, but when I added it to my cart, the price went up $2. A little weird but I guess OK. Then I got Premium so I would get free shipping to the US but they added another cent. I mean it's only a few bucks more, but has this happened to anyone before? I used the US/USD setting, and put my offer in using USD so I don't think it's a conversion thing. Oh, and I kept getting emails saying use this promo code on your first order for $25 off $150 or more, so I tried to use it and it wouldn't let me. I would call their customer service directly but it's an international call for me. I sent a request message but no one's gotten back to me yet. Any suggestions/help?



I think it might be a conversion thing as their main currency is . For the promo code, you can't combine it with the Premium FS offer. You have to choose between one or the other. HTH!


----------



## Tatiana007

kjbags said:


> Please keep us updated about how this plays out. Their QC is a joke for the most part, in one case I got them to admit their error upon the second check, but that was my lucky day it seems.


hello ladies
well...I have another advice, do NOT bank with RBS! i got refunded for 2 items, only thanks to Paypal who opened a case and forced the money out of them. however 1 items and postage were paid using my Visa card and neither my bank or Visa people helped me getting funds back, so Im still battling to get £232 back. Its been over 1 months and countless emails from me and total disrespect and ignorance from vestiaire. avoid, avoid, AVOID AT ALL COSTS!


----------



## AnnaKar

I have been reading this thread and it makes me sad. It seems like Vestiaire is trying to do all possible to ruin their reputation, and in this business, reputation means a lot.

I have sold some items on their site. First times everything was fine but after that they didn't pay me in time and I had to send several messages to get my money. 

Then, I have been looking at preowned LV on their site and was almost tempted to buy, but after reading these stories about fakes and even noticing some fake LV on their site myself, I decided I will not buy from them. There is a good change many bags are authentic, but there is really no way to tell from those bad photos and if they really treat their customers like some people her have told, I don't want to take that risk.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies! I'm completely new to Vestiaire Collective but I found a dress I liked for a great price, but I seem to be having issues with this site. I put in an offer on the dress and the seller accepted it, but when I added it to my cart, the price went up $2. A little weird but I guess OK. Then I got Premium so I would get free shipping to the US but they added another cent. I mean it's only a few bucks more, but has this happened to anyone before? I used the US/USD setting, and put my offer in using USD so I don't think it's a conversion thing. Oh, and I kept getting emails saying use this promo code on your first order for $25 off $150 or more, so I tried to use it and it wouldn't let me. I would call their customer service directly but it's an international call for me. I sent a request message but no one's gotten back to me yet. Any suggestions/help?


I had a similar issue.i couldn't use a promotion code and later found out it was because I used free shipping. I asked if they could adjust the price but they said no


----------



## cotonblanc

Avoid this on Vestiaire Collective. Another fake with a red flag so big you can see it from outer space. Such listings gives the other listings of genuine authentic items a bad name.


----------



## enhi

Hi there - sorry if this isn't the right venue for this questions, but I've never bought from VC, nor owned a Mulberry before. I noticed a comment that VC sells a lot of Mulberry fakes, could someone take a look at this and authenticate if for me? I'd love to buy it but to be honest, by the sounds of things, it isn't worth the risk. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rry/orange-leather-bayswater-bag-963988.shtml


----------



## kjbags

enhi said:


> Hi there - sorry if this isn't the right venue for this questions, but I've never bought from VC, nor owned a Mulberry before. I noticed a comment that VC sells a lot of Mulberry fakes, could someone take a look at this and authenticate if for me? I'd love to buy it but to be honest, by the sounds of things, it isn't worth the risk.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rry/orange-leather-bayswater-bag-963988.shtml



I suggest you post this in the authentication thread in the Mulberry subforum so the experts can take a look.


----------



## livo

Hello I have bought for the first time in VC. I bought a Balenciaga and a Givenchy handbag. No one in PF will help me to authenticate the Givenchy handbag, so I took the risk and I bought it, now I will ask to a specialized website to authenticate it. The balenciaga handbag is original. In very good condition. But the Givenchy handbag is not in very good condition even is the "VC team of experts said so". So I will be very concern about VC quality control, because it could be a disaster. If you want to buy ask to the seller for photos of every part of the handbag or item, so you are sure what you are paying for. I wont take actions regarding the givenchy handbag at the moment, specially because I live in a NON-European country and duties I had to pay. VC doesnt said anything about paying duties and taxes if you return an item from a NON-EU country.


----------



## Tatiana007

kjbags said:


> Please keep us updated about how this plays out. Their QC is a joke for the most part, in one case I got them to admit their error upon the second check, but that was my lucky day it seems.


well, neither visa people or my bank helped the way paypal did. vestiaire closed my acc without telling me and then said ''we will not be refunding you'' i mean am i dreaming or is this really happening??? the person from their so called customer service was Laura, so incompetent and rude it hurts! i ended up having to resell this  clutch to get my money back... im still in shock, but i know someone who knows one of their co founders, Fanny Moizant, waiting to get a call from her and see what she thinks about how  these customer service people treat customers. i will get my story out there in public as much as i can, please avoid them, the whole thing from fakes they dont admit to, to the way they speak to you is vile


----------



## EmilyAnne

It appears that I may be in a similar situation,  Tatiana007.


The strangest thing to me is that when you do a search for "Vestiaire Collective reviews" this thread is the very first thing that pops up.
You'd think they would care about their reputation and do more to patch things up.


In my case,  I am going to give them two more days to respond to the fact that they sent me a DYED Givenchy Antigona before I begin posting photographs of the sort of thing that made it through their so-called "quality control".  I'm sure people will love to see the red paint that is actually on some of the metal hardware because the dishonest seller was so sloppy!  Just awful.


----------



## demicouture

So many awful incidents!! 
They still approach customer service the French way!! I live here and know it all too well...rude incompetent and with an attitude as if they are doing you a favour.. Just lame!

For my part I still use them but they have refused a pair of brand new ZANOTTI shoes because they could not make out their authenticity!! They were bought from the SOURCE!! And multiple Louboutins that funnily enough were also bought from the source. However I do NOT have time to argue with them as they are clueless and hopeless so I let it be... BUT BUT BUT they need to get their act together. 
Their moderation are robotic responses and the people they employ not professionals in the fashion industry! 
If you wanna do a site like this focusing on the latest fashion pieces you gotta employ highly qualified people or you might just be another EBAY, sorry! 
Customer service is a term not known to these people!


----------



## Tatiana007

demicouture said:


> So many awful incidents!!
> They still approach customer service the French way!! I live here and know it all too well...rude incompetent and with an attitude as if they are doing you a favour.. Just lame!
> 
> For my part I still use them but they have refused a pair of brand new ZANOTTI shoes because they could not make out their authenticity!! They were bought from the SOURCE!! And multiple Louboutins that funnily enough were also bought from the source. However I do NOT have time to argue with them as they are clueless and hopeless so I let it be... BUT BUT BUT they need to get their act together.
> Their moderation are robotic responses and the people they employ not professionals in the fashion industry!
> If you wanna do a site like this focusing on the latest fashion pieces you gotta employ highly qualified people or you might just be another EBAY, sorry!
> Customer service is a term not known to these people!


i could not agree with you more! and I found another fake on their website... my experience has been horendous, please read my posts.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml


----------



## Tatiana007

EmilyAnne said:


> It appears that I may be in a similar situation,  Tatiana007.
> 
> 
> The strangest thing to me is that when you do a search for "Vestiaire Collective reviews" this thread is the very first thing that pops up.
> You'd think they would care about their reputation and do more to patch things up.
> 
> 
> In my case,  I am going to give them two more days to respond to the fact that they sent me a DYED Givenchy Antigona before I begin posting photographs of the sort of thing that made it through their so-called "quality control".  I'm sure people will love to see the red paint that is actually on some of the metal hardware because the dishonest seller was so sloppy!  Just awful.


i wish you the best of luck, truly because they are horrendous, custom,er service is an unknown term to them. i found another fake on their website...why still have it on if its obviously fake? why wait for someone to buy it so they ''check and authenticate it'' and then refuse to refund as im sure they'd claim its genuine. im shocked!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml


----------



## Tatiana007

enhi said:


> Hi there - sorry if this isn't the right venue for this questions, but I've never bought from VC, nor owned a Mulberry before. I noticed a comment that VC sells a lot of Mulberry fakes, could someone take a look at this and authenticate if for me? I'd love to buy it but to be honest, by the sounds of things, it isn't worth the risk.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rry/orange-leather-bayswater-bag-963988.shtml


1. The tag that holds the brass disk (which will probably have a serial no. on it - even if is fake) should have sharp corners. If they are rounded off, it's probably a fake. 

2. The padlock on the original is chunky and good quality. At it's widest point (it is curved on the sides on both the fake and original), it is 9 mm thick. The Mulberry tree on the original is etched deep into the edge of the padlock, and the locking loop is bronze, not silver metal. On the fake, the padlock is cheap-looking, is 7 mm thick, and has a shallow, stamped Mulberry tree and a silver hoop. (N.B. There are some genuine padlocks with silver hoops.) Another thing the original has is a little hole next to the bit where the key goes in.  Look at the picture on the chocolate Bayswater on net a porter - there is a close-up of the padlock.  The tree should look EXACTLY like that.  It the Mulberry tree is not cut as deeply into the metal, it's fake.

3. The key/padlock pouch is almost identical on both bags. Count the number of stitches - they should be the same on each edge, and the stitching should be heavier on the front than on the back. 

4. The big brass oval fitting should not be an obviously glittery bronze, with what looks like flecks running through it. The original will look only slightly sparkly only on close inspection. You will be able to push the underneath part of the fitting (the bit with the catch on it) away from the leather if it is fake. The genuine one is very firmly attached. Look at hole in the middle of the bit with the Mulberry tree on - if it looks like it's made up of three bits, it's a fake. (The real one looks like it's made up of two parts.) 

5. The little latch thing should have rounded-off edges, and not have slanted edges. It should move smoothly. If it doesn't, it's a fake. 

6. Open the bag. The front top section will be twice as thick as the leather straps that make the bag bigger/smaller in a real bag. (Maybe in a very good fake.) 

7. Look at the buckles. If they have a bronze-y coloured paint in the letters of "MULBERRY", it's fake. On the original, the letters are a dark grey. 

8. Look at the bottom of the bag. If it's real, there should be four bronze feet, attached to four leather patches. The patches should be 3 cm squares, not 2.5 cm. (On the black bag, If you peel back the corner of one of the patches, the underneath should be grey/black, not pink/beige.) If you can pull the brass feet away from the leather so far that you can see that they are hollow... it's fake. 

9. Put the bag over your shoulder. Are the handles flexible and comfortable? No? Go to the Mulberry website, and look at how thin the Bayswater handles are. Are yours thicker? It's a fake. 

10. Does it come with a store tag? Fakes do too. Find somewhere that sells genuine bags, and compare the style of the tag. If it's different, it's probably fake. (One interesting point - when I bought my bag from HoF, they removed the tag so that I couldn't take it home. I assume this is policy. Phone a store. Find out. Chances are it happens everywhere, and if that is the case, why would someone have a tagged Mulberry bag in their possession? There may be a legitimate reason...ask.) 

11. Fakes almost always come with care cards too. 

12. Look at the dust bag. There should be a single black cord, which is about 4 mm thick. The Mulberry tree should be on both sides (some fakes will have this), about 3-4 cm away from the edges - in the bottom right-hand corner. The tree trunk should go straight up. If it noticably leans to the right, it's fake. But that's just a fake dust bag, right? Ask yourself why someone with a real bag has a fake dust bag! 

13. You will hardly be able to see the stiching inside a real bag. (If it's a black bag, the inside should be quite a fine, dark grey suede, which becomes lighter/darker when you brush the suede different ways. Is yours black, with long fibres and a uniform colour? Hmmm.) 

14. The real Bayswater weighed 1.3 kg. The fake weighed just over 1 kg. 

15. If you have time, take your bag to the store/a boutique/department store with a concession. Get them to check it out. Compare it to the real thing in minute detail. Too embarrassing? Would you rather walk around having paid £300 for something you are not sure is a fake, and feel like everyone is watching you? How much enjoyment are you going to get out of that? 

15. On a real bag, the handles will flop down so that they are about 90 degrees to each other when you look at the bag from the side. On a fake bag the handles will be harder, and they will probably stay almost horizontal, sticking straight out form the side of the bag. 

16. Mulberry bags are expensive because they are so beautifully made. If your bag looks like it could've come from M&S (not that there is anything wrong with that!), it's a fake. A real bag will hold a beautiful shape when you sit it down, it will be supple yet sturdy... 


hope this helps


----------



## EmilyAnne

Tatiana-  thanks so much for your response.

I am not sure if I should return the bag before receiving a response from them.
Did you send your items back?
I can see it somehow getting "lost" if they claim they weren't expecting it.

I am so disappointed,  btw.  
Really trusted them,  but I am glad that I started with a relatively inexpensive purchase.  
I was very close to purchasing a Celine that was three times the amount I paid when I received my horrible Antigona.


----------



## Tatiana007

susanshi22 said:


> I recently had a bad experience with Vestaire collective. I bought three items from the website:
> 
> - One was broken and damaged when it arrived
> - The other was in a bad condition
> - One was fake without a receipt.
> 
> They are extremely difficult to contact and very slow. The whole process has been extremely painful and won't be shopping there again.


More fakes on vestiaire. Chanel necklaces do not have these types of clasps, silver chains do, not Chanel... however they are still on sale and VC are waiting to probably see them in real life, confirm they are genuine, sell them and then refuse to refund &#61514;
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921925.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...laces/chanel/grey-steel-necklace-925923.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921933.shtml

I think its known to those owning a genuine MCQ scarf: Genuine Mcqueen scarves always have a label going across the rim of the scarf and always state "made in Italy" in tiny letters underneath the logo. Never buy a Mcqueen scarf with a looped black label-its fake! There should be a washing instruction label on it...there are always washing care labels on authentic designer clothing as some items need special care. 
Look at these 3.... half of my comments on bright pink scarf have been removed, because I posted a link to authentication page where easy steps to identify a fake scarf are listed and I posted a link to this blog, both were removed by VC team within seconds. So clearly there is someone monitoring comments even at 9pm UK time but it takes weeks for them to respond to emails and no one picks up the phone after 5pm.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...es/alexander-mcqueen/black-scarf-780957.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...xander-mcqueen/black-silk-square-800115.shtml


----------



## Tatiana007

EmilyAnne said:


> Tatiana-  thanks so much for your response.
> 
> I am not sure if I should return the bag before receiving a response from them.
> Did you send your items back?
> I can see it somehow getting "lost" if they claim they weren't expecting it.
> 
> I am so disappointed,  btw.
> Really trusted them,  but I am glad that I started with a relatively inexpensive purchase.
> I was very close to purchasing a Celine that was three times the amount I paid when I received my horrible Antigona.


you are most welcome!
i purchased all 3 items end of jan, they arrived around 16/18th feb (because of ''quality'' control checks) i posted all on 21st feb, they received them on 25th feb but on 7th of march still claimed they didnt have anything and suggested parcel got lost... Parcelforce then sent me a proof, black on white with a signature made on 25th february, when i confronted them and sent this report from parcelforce they did not comment....

More fakes on vestiaire. Chanel necklaces do not have these types of clasps, silver chains do, not Chanel... however they are still on sale and VC are waiting to probably see them in real life, confirm they are genuine, sell them and then refuse to refund &#61514;
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921925.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...laces/chanel/grey-steel-necklace-925923.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921933.shtml

I think it&#8217;s known to those owning a genuine MCQ scarf: Genuine Mcqueen scarves always have a label going across the rim of the scarf and always state "made in Italy" in tiny letters underneath the logo. Never buy a Mcqueen scarf with a looped black label-its fake! There should be a washing instruction label on it...there are always washing care labels on authentic designer clothing as some items need special care. 
Look at these 3.... half of my comments on bright pink scarf have been removed, because I posted a link to authentication page where easy steps to identify a fake scarf are listed and I posted a link to this blog, both were removed by VC team within seconds. So clearly there is someone monitoring comments even at 9pm UK time but it takes weeks for them to respond to emails and no one picks up the phone after 5pm.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...es/alexander-mcqueen/black-scarf-780957.shtml
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...xander-mcqueen/black-silk-square-800115.shtml


----------



## EmilyAnne

Well,  I have contacted them twice about my faded,  painted Givenchy Antigona.t
They have so far sent me one form letter and another letter telling me that they have already responded to me with a form letter.  ????!!!!!?????

After a full week without any sort of assurance, I had to open a Paypal dispute.
I still can't believe that they appear so indifferent about correcting their errors.
I was looking forward to being a frequent customer,  was a few clicks away from buying another bag listed at more than three times the amount of the one I purchased.
Then I see what passes for Quailty Control.
Still,  I could have forgiven them for this oversight IF they had shown any willingness to treat me with respect and at least reassured me that they are looking into my claims.
No request for photographs was made.
No timeline was given as far as how long I should expect to wait before they make a decision.
Completely unacceptable.

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## dazzlepuff

EmilyAnne said:


> Tatiana-  thanks so much for your response.
> 
> I am not sure if I should return the bag before receiving a response from them.
> Did you send your items back?
> I can see it somehow getting "lost" if they claim they weren't expecting it.
> 
> I am so disappointed,  btw.
> Really trusted them,  but I am glad that I started with a relatively inexpensive purchase.
> I was very close to purchasing a Celine that was three times the amount I paid when I received my horrible Antigona.


 
The authentication information given above isn't necessarily correct. Post pictures in the Mulberry forum and have it authenticated there: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-151.html 

If the bag turns out to be fake the ladies over in the ebay section are very helpful in regards to paypal disputes.


----------



## colourful_belle

A dreadful fake, the seller alleges she purchased it directly from Chanel!   
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-2-55-954510.shtml

Another fake. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-mini-vintage-flap-bag-957273.shtml


----------



## colourful_belle

Fake Boy: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-chanel-bag-972442.shtml


----------



## elinasofia

I have sold a couple of expensive items on VC in the recent months and was generally pleased on the service because my items were checked quite quickly and I got paid on time. Now I am having a problem with a bag I sold in March. They checked it and decided it was compliant over a week ago and informed me, that the next day for their payments is the 1st of April. I did not receive the money yesterday and contacted the customer service. They replied that they "are sorry that my payment was not generated". Now it shows on my account that the payment for me is scheduled on the 15th of April. I have replied that this response is not satisfying to me. What if they will tell me on the 15th that "Oops, we are sorry that we forgot to pay, maybe we will pay you on the 1st of May. Or maybe if we forget then too, there will always be the 15th of May, or then the 1st of June.etc.   
The funny thing is that I posted a message to VC about not getting my payment on my sold items page on VC and they have deleted it a couple of times within minutes. If they have a team who are checking all the comments and deleting the ones that are not positive towards VC with this efficiency, then surely they could afford to have a couple more people with their customer service.


----------



## Droow

ABSOLUTE JOKE!

I bought a bracelet a week ago, in the questions posted on the item the seller stated "will fit a 16cm wrist", when it arrived the inner circumference is 10.5cm!!! It would only just fit a child.

When contacting vestiaire got the bog standard reply...

_"As indicated in our "T&C", second hand items sold by a private seller are not exchangeable nor refundable. If the item does not suit you in regards to color and or size, we offer you the possibility to relist it for sale under your profile, only the cost of treatment will be deducted. This offer is available for 10 days from the date of expedition of your order. To relist, you must connect under your account/History/orders, and click on the corresponding order, then on "relist for sale" the item concerned."_

what a con! So basically I have to re-list it and offload it to some other poor punter, who'll most likely do the same thing ad infinitum. (Each time making commission for VC)

Anyone any suggestions? Can I just claw back the paypal payment and send it back to them anyway?


----------



## piupa

kjbags said:


> Please keep us updated about how this plays out. Their QC is a joke for the most part, in one case I got them to admit their error upon the second check, but that was my lucky day it seems.




Hi 
Unfortunately I totally agree with you. 
There is not a QC witn Vestiaire Collective. They approuve lot of fakes, they sold lot of fakes and the procedure for obtaining a refund for false items is very, very complicated and lengthy and expensive ... especially, we must provide a declaration of authenticity by a third party but VC reserve the right to retain it complies or not. This means that even if you present a statement of fake, they can still feel it authentic and do not return anything.

I bought in VC 2 vintage croco bag from Hermès and I just had the chance the bag were authentic, but 2 others itmes from VC were absolutely FAKES!!!! so bad experience for me.... 
Now I just use a pre-sale authentication and if it is not possible to verify before buying the 100% authenticity, I DO NOT BUY!!!! 

BE careful dear friend


----------



## piupa

kjbags said:


> Please keep us updated about how this plays out. Their QC is a joke for the most part, in one case I got them to admit their error upon the second check, but that was my lucky day it seems.





Tatiana007 said:


> hello ladies
> well...I have another advice, do NOT bank with RBS! i got refunded for 2 items, only thanks to Paypal who opened a case and forced the money out of them. however 1 items and postage were paid using my Visa card and neither my bank or Visa people helped me getting funds back, so Im still battling to get £232 back. Its been over 1 months and countless emails from me and total disrespect and ignorance from vestiaire. avoid, avoid, AVOID AT ALL COSTS!




I'm sorry tatiana... 
What RBS means? is a Vestiaire Colective service? 
Thanks


----------



## piupa

cotonblanc said:


> Avoid this on Vestiaire Collective. Another fake with a red flag so big you can see it from outer space. Such listings gives the other listings of genuine authentic items a bad name.



... ( ... all links to VC are not working ...
They open just the home page but I can't understand what object was verified...


----------



## piupa

demicouture said:


> So many awful incidents!!
> They still approach customer service the French way!! I live here and know it all too well...rude incompetent and with an attitude as if they are doing you a favour.. Just lame!
> 
> For my part I still use them but they have refused a pair of brand new ZANOTTI shoes because they could not make out their authenticity!! They were bought from the SOURCE!! And multiple Louboutins that funnily enough were also bought from the source. However I do NOT have time to argue with them as they are clueless and hopeless so I let it be... BUT BUT BUT they need to get their act together.
> Their moderation are robotic responses and the people they employ not professionals in the fashion industry!
> If you wanna do a site like this focusing on the latest fashion pieces you gotta employ highly qualified people or you might just be another EBAY, sorry!
> Customer service is a term not known to these people!




It happens to me too.
My sister is working in a very famous Italian Fashion Luxury brand and I had the opportunity to buy lot and lot of 100% Original items. I'm quite a collector but I like to use and wear my bag, my shoes, my jewelles ... and sometimes, I like to change. 
For this reason some times I decide to sell ... 

VC usually are not able to verify and certify the originality of the items and they applied wrong price evaluation for lot of items on sale.


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> i could not agree with you more! and I found another fake on their website... my experience has been horendous, please read my posts.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml




sad.... so sad.... 

days ago I wrote here on chanel authentication section to have some opinion regarding a lovely python bag ... unfortunately the bag was without holograms and authenticity card and the pictures are so bad ... so i decided to have a pre-sale authentication from authentication4u.com. Lovely service, very professional and kind with me. 
They declared me it was not possible to certify the authenticy of the bag....... so, in my opinion, without marks and without holograms, it is like a fake. 

unfortunately, despite all these reports and my information, some american friend from purseforum.com bought it... 
I hope she/he would have a chance... but I'm not so sure... ((


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> i wish you the best of luck, truly because they are horrendous, custom,er service is an unknown term to them. i found another fake on their website...why still have it on if its obviously fake? why wait for someone to buy it so they ''check and authenticate it'' and then refuse to refund as im sure they'd claim its genuine. im shocked!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml




yes... it is.


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> More fakes on vestiaire. Chanel necklaces do not have these types of clasps, silver chains do, not Chanel... however they are still on sale and VC are waiting to probably see them in real life, confirm they are genuine, sell them and then refuse to refund &#61514;
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921925.shtml
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...laces/chanel/grey-steel-necklace-925923.shtml
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aces/chanel/white-pearl-necklace-921933.shtml
> 
> I think its known to those owning a genuine MCQ scarf: Genuine Mcqueen scarves always have a label going across the rim of the scarf and always state "made in Italy" in tiny letters underneath the logo. Never buy a Mcqueen scarf with a looped black label-its fake! There should be a washing instruction label on it...there are always washing care labels on authentic designer clothing as some items need special care.
> Look at these 3.... half of my comments on bright pink scarf have been removed, because I posted a link to authentication page where easy steps to identify a fake scarf are listed and I posted a link to this blog, both were removed by VC team within seconds. So clearly there is someone monitoring comments even at 9pm UK time but it takes weeks for them to respond to emails and no one picks up the phone after 5pm.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lexander-mcqueen/pink-silk-scarf-965821.shtml
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...es/alexander-mcqueen/black-scarf-780957.shtml
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...xander-mcqueen/black-silk-square-800115.shtml





I totally agree with you. 
I think it could be a good idea to write to Glamour or VanityFair costumere service whic are sponsor of VC to write all that....


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I am selling a bag on there and have had an offer. I am tempted to decline and sell elsewhere after reading this thread!


----------



## piupa

Hi ladies,
finally I received my two bracelet Hermès boghts on VC and paid by paypal. 
I think one of them is fake. It's so sad.
I'll officially will stop to buy in this site. 
Could you please help me with some information or suggestions to ask for a refound or paypal buyer protection?  For sure I'll ask for a Non-Authenticity statement from authentication4u.com or the other one... but after that, what have I do? 
Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC? 
I'm sorry for my question!! I know there is a special treads here on the forum regarding refound and paypal claims ... but I'm not finding them at the moment. 

Thank you for your helps and suggestion
N


----------



## Leopardon

I have had mostly good experiences shopping and selling with VC, but I have been too scared to buy handbags and things like that, and have only bought clothes. I think it's great for French brands that, like someone else on here said, are often quite hard to get hold of in UK second hand stores. I love Zadig, Sandro, and brands like that, and VC often has new (with tags) or nearly unused clothes, listed by people who (like me!) often buy the wrong size, and then realise it..

I've had an easy time selling stuff on there actually. It does take a while to get paid, but the process is super easy, so for me that outweighs that aspect. The commission is super high, that is a bit annoying. I would probably sell somewhere else if I weren't so lazy.. So far I've mainly sold cheaper items; Zadig and Sandro dresses I'm too fat to wear, etc..

I have seen a lot of fake bags and also a couple of what I think are fake Isabel Marant boots. These one for instance are now relisted on VC for the fourth time I think it is now, all within a very shot time period: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/boots/isabel-marant/black-leather-boots-937836.shtml. Do you guys think these are legit? The seller says that she's not sure that they are really the Jenny model, but what else could they be?

I'm also curious about this: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ermes-arceau-watch-2014-like-new-964419.shtml. I've been dying to get a gold Arceau for some time now, but after having read this thread I'd be too scared to get it on VC I think! The seller also listed an Heure H around the same time as this one, which another member called her out on (to which the seller replied "Are you FBI?"). The seller claims that both watches were bought in Feb and March this year. Who buys two Hèrmes watches and then resells them on VC straight away? Also, on the Arceau, which was allegedly bought in Feb, it says that the battery was changed in March, isn't that weird? Do you agree that it's suspicious or am I just getting paranoid now?


----------



## EmilyAnne

piupa said:


> Hi ladies,
> finally I received my two bracelet Hermès boghts on VC and paid by paypal.
> I think one of them is fake. It's so sad.
> I'll officially will stop to buy in this site.
> Could you please help me with some information or suggestions to ask for a refound or paypal buyer protection?  For sure I'll ask for a Non-Authenticity statement from authentication4u.com or the other one... but after that, what have I do?
> Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC?
> I'm sorry for my question!! I know there is a special treads here on the forum regarding refound and paypal claims ... but I'm not finding them at the moment.
> 
> Thank you for your helps and suggestion
> N


"Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC?"

Yes it is,  Piupa.

I have had to file a dispute with Paypal over my purchase from Vestiaire Collective.
It takes up to 30 days for them to make a decision.
In your case,  I believe Paypal will accept the word of authenticate4u.
But,  like I said,  it could take up to 30 days.
Of course,  after receiving news that you have filed a dispute,  Vestiaire can contact you at any time and offer a refund.   They could end the whole dispute,  but it seems they are choosing to drag it out.

In my case,  the issue is not about authenticity but rather the awful condition of the bag.
The seller actually lied on the posting.  I have had to send photographs of the item showing the horrible amount of fading as well as photographs showing some kind of polish that was applied to the bag to try to hide the fading.
I also sent them screenshots of the posting in which the seller claimed that there was absolutely no fading.  I have heard that VC will remove incriminating posts,  so I took the screenshots just in case.

Really,  I do not understand why my refund was not immediately granted by VC.
If they had agreed to a refund,  I would have probably remained a customer.  But they have lost me,  a person who buys high end bags about once a month.  
It seems their problem should be with a dishonest seller rather than an honest buyer.
I suppose it is because offering a refund would be like admitting that their "quality control" is a joke.


----------



## Tatiana007

piupa said:


> I'm sorry tatiana...
> What RBS means? is a Vestiaire Colective service?
> Thanks


it stands for Royal Bank of Scotland


----------



## Tatiana007

piupa said:


> Hi ladies,
> finally I received my two bracelet Hermès boghts on VC and paid by paypal.
> I think one of them is fake. It's so sad.
> I'll officially will stop to buy in this site.
> Could you please help me with some information or suggestions to ask for a refound or paypal buyer protection?  For sure I'll ask for a Non-Authenticity statement from authentication4u.com or the other one... but after that, what have I do?
> Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC?
> I'm sorry for my question!! I know there is a special treads here on the forum regarding refound and paypal claims ... but I'm not finding them at the moment.
> 
> Thank you for your helps and suggestion
> N


hi. if you paid using Paypal, you will get your money back for sure! pls read about my experience, Paypal were the ones who got me some of my money back (transactions i made using paypal were refunded). all i did was called paypal and explained what happened. I also wrote them an email detailing what the problem was, they opened a case with my notes, vestiaire never responded, just quietly refunded and then deleted my VC account even though they left owing me 187 for a bag! I had to relist the Prada clutch on my profile which is the only way for me to get my money for it back..


----------



## Tatiana007

EmilyAnne said:


> "Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC?"
> 
> Yes it is,  Piupa.
> 
> I have had to file a dispute with Paypal over my purchase from Vestiaire Collective.
> It takes up to 30 days for them to make a decision.
> In your case,  I believe Paypal will accept the word of authenticate4u.
> But,  like I said,  it could take up to 30 days.
> Of course,  after receiving news that you have filed a dispute,  Vestiaire can contact you at any time and offer a refund.   They could end the whole dispute,  but it seems they are choosing to drag it out.
> 
> In my case,  the issue is not about authenticity but rather the awful condition of the bag.
> The seller actually lied on the posting.  I have had to send photographs of the item showing the horrible amount of fading as well as photographs showing some kind of polish that was applied to the bag to try to hide the fading.
> I also sent them screenshots of the posting in which the seller claimed that there was absolutely no fading.  I have heard that VC will remove incriminating posts,  so I took the screenshots just in case.
> 
> Really,  I do not understand why my refund was not immediately granted by VC.
> If they had agreed to a refund,  I would have probably remained a customer.  But they have lost me,  a person who buys high end bags about once a month.
> It seems their problem should be with a dishonest seller rather than an honest buyer.
> I suppose it is because offering a refund would be like admitting that their "quality control" is a joke.


I would advise to do that ASAP! if you read my lengthy posts about my experience with them, you will understand why i say this..AVOID THEM AT ALL COSTS, THEY ARE nothing but desperate to make money and authenticate everything and will not admit they made a mistake.


----------



## Tatiana007

Leopardon said:


> I have had mostly good experiences shopping and selling with VC, but I have been too scared to buy handbags and things like that, and have only bought clothes. I think it's great for French brands that, like someone else on here said, are often quite hard to get hold of in UK second hand stores. I love Zadig, Sandro, and brands like that, and VC often has new (with tags) or nearly unused clothes, listed by people who (like me!) often buy the wrong size, and then realise it..
> 
> I've had an easy time selling stuff on there actually. It does take a while to get paid, but the process is super easy, so for me that outweighs that aspect. The commission is super high, that is a bit annoying. I would probably sell somewhere else if I weren't so lazy.. So far I've mainly sold cheaper items; Zadig and Sandro dresses I'm too fat to wear, etc..
> 
> I have seen a lot of fake bags and also a couple of what I think are fake Isabel Marant boots. These one for instance are now relisted on VC for the fourth time I think it is now, all within a very shot time period: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/boots/isabel-marant/black-leather-boots-937836.shtml. Do you guys think these are legit? The seller says that she's not sure that they are really the Jenny model, but what else could they be?
> 
> I'm also curious about this: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ermes-arceau-watch-2014-like-new-964419.shtml. I've been dying to get a gold Arceau for some time now, but after having read this thread I'd be too scared to get it on VC I think! The seller also listed an Heure H around the same time as this one, which another member called her out on (to which the seller replied "Are you FBI?"). The seller claims that both watches were bought in Feb and March this year. Who buys two Hèrmes watches and then resells them on VC straight away? Also, on the Arceau, which was allegedly bought in Feb, it says that the battery was changed in March, isn't that weird? Do you agree that it's suspicious or am I just getting paranoid now?


hi. Seller with  a Hermes watch is very very suspicious!! seriously, why buy a Hermes watch and the re list on VC like a month later?? you have to pay VC a commission. does not make sense at all.... not sure about boots- their authenticity, but sorry i think they are rather ugly and look very worn...


----------



## Tatiana007

piupa said:


> I totally agree with you.
> I think it could be a good idea to write to Glamour or VanityFair costumere service whic are sponsor of VC to write all that....


hey. I contacted Stylist magazine, no one replied... but i will keep trying just so that they get what they deserved. Enough of self praising, end of the day they are selling second hand stuff, including fakes that they authenticate and claim they are right and you are and always be wrong because they are specialists in luxury brands..sure !!...


----------



## Tatiana007

Tatiana007 said:


> hi. Seller with  a Hermes watch is very very suspicious!! seriously, why buy a Hermes watch and the re list on VC like a month later?? you have to pay VC a commission. does not make sense at all.... not sure about boots- their authenticity, but sorry i think they are rather ugly and look very worn...


after looking through a magniffying glass at pic1 and pic4 of a Hermes watch, Im more and more sure that the watch is fake. Look at the stiching, how threads are twice as thick by the round glass part than they are on the rest of the strap. Stching on all Hermes items should remain even and tidy even after item has been used and worn, but seller claims this is a brand new watch!
Seller claims she bought this watch for 3250Euro (£2678.49)on 12th of Feb (2months ago) and is now selling it for 2599Euro.. I cant think of a good explanation why sell this watch IF it is authentic (which i very much doubt) ...


----------



## Tatiana007

colourful_belle said:


> A dreadful fake, the seller alleges she purchased it directly from Chanel!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-2-55-954510.shtml
> 
> Another fake.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-mini-vintage-flap-bag-957273.shtml


Im not surprised at all! and I am sure VC will say it IS genuine Chanel..because they only employ ''experts'' ahemmmm


----------



## Tatiana007

Tatiana007 said:


> Im not surprised at all! and I am sure VC will say it IS genuine Chanel..because they only employ ''experts'' ahemmmm


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-2-55-954510.shtml
this one is absolutely shocking!..i left her a comment..another person who saw that its a fake also left a comment and seller responded ''I'm offended''... you offended? we should be offended that you take people for complete idiots and think people are gullible enough to look at this cheap horrific replica and think its genuine..


----------



## demicouture

Tatiana007 said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-2-55-954510.shtml
> this one is absolutely shocking!..i left her a comment..another person who saw that its a fake also left a comment and seller responded ''I'm offended''... you offended? we should be offended that you take people for complete idiots and think people are gullible enough to look at this cheap horrific replica and think its genuine..




Looks like the listing has been removed just this minute...or is it just for me?


----------



## Tatiana007

Tatiana007 said:


> hi. Seller with  a Hermes watch is very very suspicious!! seriously, why buy a Hermes watch and the re list on VC like a month later?? you have to pay VC a commission. does not make sense at all.... not sure about boots- their authenticity, but sorry i think they are rather ugly and look very worn...


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-2-55-954510.shtml
this one is absolutely shocking!..i left her a comment..another person who saw that its a fake also left a comment and seller responded ''I'm offended''... you offended? we should be offended that you take people for complete idiots and think people are gullible enough to look at this cheap horrific replica and think its genuine..


----------



## newuser2014

Hey  Hope someone here can help me out. I've sold a few items on the site and sent them to VC through the prepaid postal voucher from fedex (Items were sent from Denmark). This morning I received an invoice from Fedex for approx. 200 euros.. I had the understanding that when VC provided a prepaid shipping label, it would be free for me to ship it to them??


----------



## Tatiana007

newuser2014 said:


> Hey  Hope someone here can help me out. I've sold a few items on the site and sent them to VC through the prepaid postal voucher from fedex (Items were sent from Denmark). This morning I received an invoice from Fedex for approx. 200 euros.. I had the understanding that when VC provided a prepaid shipping label, it would be free for me to ship it to them??


hi, im not an expert but i think prepaid is not the same as paid for. 
i would speak to VC asap and clarify. If they led you to believe that you would not have to pay anything for postage then they should pick up this bill from Fedex!
I would actually speak to Fedex first, explain the situation, ask for advice and then get in touch with VC, but I have to warn you, I have NEVER heard them admit to mistakes, they approved all my items when none of the 3 i bought should have been approved and sent to me (please read my posts for more info). good luck!!


----------



## Tatiana007

demicouture said:


> Looks like the listing has been removed just this minute...or is it just for me?


nope, i just tried to open it, still there. it has been sold, can you believe that?? VC stamped THIS BAG as AUTHENTIC CHANEL!! i mean if you think this bag is authentic then you should really declare yourself unfit to work in this business, you do not need to be an expert of any kind to see this bag is awful awful fake...


----------



## piupa

EmilyAnne said:


> (...)
> It seems their problem should be with a dishonest seller rather than an honest buyer.
> I suppose it is because offering a refund would be like admitting that their "quality control" is a joke.



It is!!!! I totally agree with you!


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> it stands for Royal Bank of Scotland



Ah  thank you!


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> hi. Seller with  a Hermes watch is very very suspicious!! seriously, why buy a Hermes watch and the re list on VC like a month later?? you have to pay VC a commission. does not make sense at all.... not sure about boots- their authenticity, but sorry i think they are rather ugly and look very worn...



VC commission is just paid by seller ... not for buyer. 
Anyway, I think the first years VC was ok but now is just full of fakes and dishonest sellers. 
CQ odes not exist and buyers have not any kind of protection ...even if they pay trought paypal: a third party authentication is always required and not always a third party is able to make authentication, specially for accessories.


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> hey. I contacted Stylist magazine, no one replied... but i will keep trying just so that they get what they deserved. Enough of self praising, end of the day they are selling second hand stuff, including fakes that they authenticate and claim they are right and you are and always be wrong because they are specialists in luxury brands..sure !!...




Maybe lot of messages...can make the difference


----------



## piupa

Tatiana007 said:


> hey. I contacted Stylist magazine, no one replied... but i will keep trying just so that they get what they deserved. Enough of self praising, end of the day they are selling second hand stuff, including fakes that they authenticate and claim they are right and you are and always be wrong because they are specialists in luxury brands..sure !!...





demicouture said:


> Looks like the listing has been removed just this minute...or is it just for me?




the bag was sold... O_O


----------



## piupa

newuser2014 said:


> Hey  Hope someone here can help me out. I've sold a few items on the site and sent them to VC through the prepaid postal voucher from fedex (Items were sent from Denmark). This morning I received an invoice from Fedex for approx. 200 euros.. I had the understanding that when VC provided a prepaid shipping label, it would be free for me to ship it to them??




Prepaid postal service is working only in France (for internal shipping, from france to france). If you are shipping a package from outside france you should pay (at your cost) international shipping  
I'm sorry (((


----------



## kjbags

piupa said:


> Prepaid postal service is working only in France (for internal shipping, from france to france). If you are shipping a package from outside france you should pay (at your cost) international shipping
> I'm sorry (((



This is incorrect, they offer prepaid labels for other countries as well, but not for all.


----------



## kjbags

newuser2014 said:


> Hey  Hope someone here can help me out. I've sold a few items on the site and sent them to VC through the prepaid postal voucher from fedex (Items were sent from Denmark). This morning I received an invoice from Fedex for approx. 200 euros.. I had the understanding that when VC provided a prepaid shipping label, it would be free for me to ship it to them??



When you booked the collection with FedEx, did you provide them with VCs account number? This is essential because this way they will bill their account. For my country they provide labels through DHL, when I call to arrange a pick-up they always ask for the account number. I guess it should be similar for FedEx.


----------



## Tatiana007

piupa said:


> VC commission is just paid by seller ... not for buyer.
> Anyway, I think the first years VC was ok but now is just full of fakes and dishonest sellers.
> CQ odes not exist and buyers have not any kind of protection ...even if they pay trought paypal: a third party authentication is always required and not always a third party is able to make authentication, specially for accessories.


hi Piupa, what I meant was instead of a seller taking the unused (so she claims) watch back to Hermes, she chose to sell it on VC and pay them a commission, it does not make sense, plus the stitching  is dodgy, thicker threads by the round glass bit and thinner on the rest of the strap


----------



## walima36

Guys.. the only way to get their attention is through twitter... NOT DM but  twitter..i tweet their fakes all the time...i know its not easy but at least that way you get their attention. Please i URGE you to use twitter as its its bad publicity that they cannot afford to have.. GO PUBLIC...GO TWITTER!


----------



## walima36

Tatiana007 said:


> Im not surprised at all! and I am sure VC will say it IS genuine Chanel..because they only employ ''experts'' ahemmmm


I tweet them their fakes..they will read this thread! please use twitter...PLEASE


----------



## walima36

Tatiana007 said:


> well, neither visa people or my bank helped the way paypal did. vestiaire closed my acc without telling me and then said ''we will not be refunding you'' i mean am i dreaming or is this really happening??? the person from their so called customer service was Laura, so incompetent and rude it hurts! i ended up having to resell this  clutch to get my money back... im still in shock, but i know someone who knows one of their co founders, Fanny Moizant, waiting to get a call from her and see what she thinks about how  these customer service people treat customers. i will get my story out there in public as much as i can, please avoid them, the whole thing from fakes they dont admit to, to the way they speak to you is vile


i tweet their fakes..its public, out there and they cannot remove it!


----------



## livo

walima36 said:


> i tweet their fakes..its public, out there and they cannot remove it!


 
Excellent.!! VC must  take their buyers seriously and Improve their Quality Control. VC Quality control is a JOKE.!  I bought 2 handbags from VC I used authenticate4u because I was so scared. Buying like this is not funny, you are so afraid that you buy a fake item, and probably you will not see your money back.


----------



## cotonblanc

Ok this is strange but I just checked my profile. I don't recall signing up for PREMIUM membership. Anyone got this on their profile? Or is this just one of their marketing tactics?


----------



## demicouture

Cotonblanc, you better double check as they might somehow charge you the subscription...


So I have just submitted a new pair of shoes.. And they are slashing my price offer incredibly!! Even though I have sold these shoes before and always at a higher price.
They need to learn the word negotiation and not the bazaar-y way!!! For goodness sake! They always need to leave space for the seller to be able to negotiate with the buyer! But they are so dumb!! It makes me angry! This way they have refused a few of my items when I have sold 100+ items on there already... Seriously they need to employ older more educated and experienced staff! 


On the other side you got some ladies that are making a living selling the DIOR tribal earrings and crazy mark ups! That's fine if they have a buyer but come on VC, be CONSISteNT!!


----------



## newuser2014

kjbags said:


> When you booked the collection with FedEx, did you provide them with VCs account number? This is essential because this way they will bill their account. For my country they provide labels through DHL, when I call to arrange a pick-up they always ask for the account number. I guess it should be similar for FedEx.


Thanks so much for your reply!  I just received an email back from them saying that it was a mistake and they will contact Fedex to make sure the invoice is forwarded on to them.


----------



## kjbags

newuser2014 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I just received an email back from them saying that it was a mistake and they will contact Fedex to make sure the invoice is forwarded on to them.



Yay, happy to hear that


----------



## EmilyAnne

I just walked into my dressing room and was immediately struck by the strangest chemical smell.  
It took me a few minutes to realize....OH!  Of course!
Its the awful odor of the PAINTED Givenchy Antigona that I bought from Vestiaire Collective.  Makes me angry all over again.   
Just disgusting.
I submitted my photographic proof to Paypal,  but I wish there was a way for them to smell the very obvious paint odor.  
There is absolutely no doubt that some sort of colorant was applied to the purse as it is a very distinctive smell.


----------



## x1992x

I have been using this site to get online store information http://www.thechoix.com/, which is very handy. They collect the shipping and return policies for online stores. Not sure if they have info on VC. I like to go to theChoix before online shopping


----------



## Leopardon

Tatiana007 said:


> hi Piupa, what I meant was instead of a seller taking the unused (so she claims) watch back to Hermes, she chose to sell it on VC and pay them a commission, it does not make sense, plus the stitching  is dodgy, thicker threads by the round glass bit and thinner on the rest of the strap


A couple of people have been asking the seller questions about the watch and she seems extremely defensive. VC has removed some of her *****ier replies (e.g. the one where she asked someone who asked her a question whether they were from FBI). She's expecting people to pay 2000 GBP for a watch, and then she is not willing to answer questions properly. 

The same seller also posted this watch around the same time http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...s-watch-from-the-2014-collection-947876.shtml. 

She claims that she bought one in Feb and the other one in March, and is then relisting both on VC.. But someone bought the other one, I feel really sorry for them if it's fake.


----------



## Leopardon

walima36 said:


> Guys.. the only way to get their attention is through twitter... NOT DM but  twitter..i tweet their fakes all the time...i know its not easy but at least that way you get their attention. Please i URGE you to use twitter as its its bad publicity that they cannot afford to have.. GO PUBLIC...GO TWITTER!


This is a great idea!


----------



## Leopardon

cotonblanc said:


> Ok this is strange but I just checked my profile. I don't recall signing up for PREMIUM membership. Anyone got this on their profile? Or is this just one of their marketing tactics?


Me too!!!! I hope they are not charging us for this??


----------



## Amsterdam

newuser2014 said:


> Hey  Hope someone here can help me out. I've sold a few items on the site and sent them to VC through the prepaid postal voucher from fedex (Items were sent from Denmark). This morning I received an invoice from Fedex for approx. 200 euros.. I had the understanding that when VC provided a prepaid shipping label, it would be free for me to ship it to them??



I'm sorry to hear this, it happened to me too, Fedex billed me for 376!!
I contacted VC and told me they would contact Fedex to resolve this issue, but
I haven't heard back from them yet. I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hooray!
Paypal settled the dispute in my favor!  
I am going to get a full refund.
I encourage any of you who are considering a purchase from Vestiaire Collective to purchase through paypal or use a credit card that will protect you in the event that you receive a fake item or,  as in my case,  you receive an item that was misrepresented by the seller.


----------



## kjbags

EmilyAnne said:


> Hooray!
> Paypal settled the dispute in my favor!
> I am going to get a full refund.
> I encourage any of you who are considering a purchase from Vestiaire Collective to purchase through paypal or use a credit card that will protect you in the event that you receive a fake item or,  as in my case,  you receive an item that was misrepresented by the seller.



Congrats! So Paypal asked you to return for a refund I guess? 
I wonder if VC will eventually relist the bag under their VDC+ account, I have a feeling they will...


----------



## EmilyAnne

Well,  that is the strangest thing,  kjbags.  
VC has not asked for me to return the bag.  I would of course return it,  but they would have to pay for all shipping and customs.  I am not sure they think it is worth it.  I can't imagine that anyone on earth would carry such a messed up bag.  It could maybe be sold for a hundred dollars to a person who is interested in having it professionally dyed.  They'd end up with a very unoriginal Givenchy Antigona for a few hundred dollars.

I wonder how the person who sold it will be dealt with.  
I assume VC will try to get their money back from them,  but since the bag made it through their "quality control,"  will the seller really have to?
And the seller won't be getting the bag back in return,  so how could VC take the money without returning the bag?
This is just such a strange way to run a company.


----------



## CharlieCentral

I have previously bought a YSL Belle De Jour clutch from Vestiare Collective and was pleased with it.. 

However, I bought a vintage chanel bag via the sit at the end of February for approx. £600. It had been through so supposed vigorous checks to make sure it is genuine - sadly, for a number of reasons when it arrived I was 100% convinced that it was fake for approx 10 reasons, including the no serial number, the inside saying Made in France, but another label saying Italy, large areas of the leather being 'baggy', the seller including a brand new paper Chanel bag shopping bag (How was this obtained if the bag was vintage?), and the Chanel logo on the side was not one consistent size (C's were skinny at the top and chunky in the middle). 

I contacted the website straight away and they agreed to pay for the return, and stated they would look at it again and IF they agreed it was fake I could have a refund, if they thought it was genuine my options would be having it posted back to me or they would resell it and charge me a commission (approx 40 euro i think). As I genuinely believe the item is fake, I do not want it back and feel it would be immoral to resell it to someone else.

The website confirmed that they received the bag on 31.03.14 - today is 19.04.14 and I have heard nothing from them since! I have emailed them, and had no response. I have also telephoned them twice (the last time they said they had no record of my complaint)  they said they would call or email me back within the day with an update  this never happened. 
Given that they have about £600 of my money I will now be seeking legal action.
I would not recommend this website, and I will never buy from them again.


----------



## jp23

EmilyAnne said:


> "Is the paypal protection active also for purchase in VC?"
> 
> Yes it is,  Piupa.
> 
> I have had to file a dispute with Paypal over my purchase from Vestiaire Collective.
> It takes up to 30 days for them to make a decision.
> In your case,  I believe Paypal will accept the word of authenticate4u.
> But,  like I said,  it could take up to 30 days.
> Of course,  after receiving news that you have filed a dispute,  Vestiaire can contact you at any time and offer a refund.   They could end the whole dispute,  but it seems they are choosing to drag it out.
> 
> In my case,  the issue is not about authenticity but rather the awful condition of the bag.
> The seller actually lied on the posting.  I have had to send photographs of the item showing the horrible amount of fading as well as photographs showing some kind of polish that was applied to the bag to try to hide the fading.
> I also sent them screenshots of the posting in which the seller claimed that there was absolutely no fading.  I have heard that VC will remove incriminating posts,  so I took the screenshots just in case.
> 
> Really,  I do not understand why my refund was not immediately granted by VC.
> If they had agreed to a refund,  I would have probably remained a customer.  But they have lost me,  a person who buys high end bags about once a month.
> It seems their problem should be with a dishonest seller rather than an honest buyer.
> I suppose it is because offering a refund would be like admitting that their "quality control" is a joke.



Same here VC dragged it out PayPal refunded me they didn't :X


----------



## 2gr8

Hi! I've been reading through this thread and I'm very sorry about all these bad experiences people here have experienced. I've been very shocked to read about VC's attitude and lack of customer service. 

I have been eyeing on one LV bag on the site. It looks authentic to me but how can one be sure... Some fakes can be really professionally manufactured too. A while ago I noticed one 'trusted profile seller' trying to sell one obviously fake LV bag. Luckily that ad has been removed and that bag isn't found on the site anymore.

I don't own any Chanel bags and I'm not any expert in them by no means. I just noticed one Chanel bag that they sell under their own VDC account (it has been returned by a customer). VDC admits that this particular bag has no hologram and they actually say that most of the Chanel bag from private sales have no hologram. How odd is that?

After all I still can't completely get that LV bag out of my mind... Could it be that LV fakes are easier to spot (even by VC's 'professionals') and they are just not that familiar with some other luxury brands?


----------



## Neniel

I have looked at lots of bags on the side and I'm shocked at how many fakes I've seen. I have looked especially chanel bags lately. Many were fake and you could easily see it in the photos.

For example, this bag:
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/damen-taschen/handtaschen/chanel/salmon-coral-chanel-double-flap-bag-997699.shtml

I can not trust this site at all. I rather have the feeling that they look the other way for their own profit. No one who works daily with designer stuff is overlooked those of obvious fakes.


----------



## hollyspringskim

I received a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes from them today.. They were authentic; but shipped bare bones without the sleepers or box the seller stated she had... I was not pleased to say the least.... I contacted their NYC office. I will give them a chance to remedy the situation before I pass judgement. as for the bags... I don't think it fair to make blanket accusations about authenticity unless you have the credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements. This company is no different from Ebay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices.... 

I truly believe the best course when buying in this site is to stick with stores that sell there..as opposed to individual sellers.


----------



## 2gr8

hollyspringskim said:


> I received a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes from them today.. They were authentic; but shipped bare bones without the sleepers or box the seller stated she had... I was not pleased to say the least.... I contacted their NYC office. I will give them a chance to remedy the situation before I pass judgement. as for the bags... I don't think it fair to make blanket accusations about authenticity unless you have the credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements. This company is no different from Ebay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices....
> 
> I truly believe the best course when buying in this site is to stick with stores that sell there..as opposed to individual sellers.


Thanks for Your opinion. Is there a way to search items that are sold by stores?

Another point is that people are always more willing to share their negative experiences than positive ones. Still, the amount of these negative reviews is quite shocking and they all tell very similar story about VC. 

Some fake bags can be very expensive on the site, too.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hollyspringskim-
"This company is no different from eBay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices...."


I understand what you are saying,  but a company like Vestiare's entire reason for existing is to protect the buyers and sellers of luxury goods in ways that ebay can not.  Vestiare is supposed to provide the "credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements" about authenticity and condition. But considering that VC have shown over and over again that their credentials and judgement are not always sound AND they have also shown an unwillingness to make amends when those credentials and judgement are shown to have been wrong,  well,  OF COURSE regular people are going to try to figure out if something is authentic on their own.  

Honest buyers such as myself have been treated quite poorly by this company.  Period.  When a company abuses the trust of so many people,  their reputation will begin to suffer.   At this point,  I wouldn't even trust the stores who sell through VC.


----------



## jp23

EmilyAnne said:


> Hollyspringskim-
> "This company is no different from eBay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices...."
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying,  but a company like Vestiare's entire reason for existing is to protect the buyers and sellers of luxury goods in ways that ebay can not.  Vestiare is supposed to provide the "credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements" about authenticity and condition. But considering that VC have shown over and over again that their credentials and judgement are not always sound AND they have also shown an unwillingness to make amends when those credentials and judgement are shown to have been wrong,  well,  OF COURSE regular people are going to try to figure out if something is authentic on their own.
> 
> Honest buyers such as myself have been treated quite poorly by this company.  Period.  When a company abuses the trust of so many people,  their reputation will begin to suffer.   At this point,  I wouldn't even trust the stores who sell through VC.



At least eBay and PayPal offer lots of protection (even if its unfair to the seller) and respond right away and are contactable when I tried calling VC I got a disconnected tone and I emailed them a number of times and got no responses until I contacted PayPal and then they were just telling me they were going to delete my account if I asked for a refund I said go ahead I'm not buying from here after this run around and my refund never came after 30 days I called PayPal and they refunded me


----------



## EmilyAnne

Oh,  I completely agree with you,  jp23!  I just went through the same thing with Vestiaire and I got my refund through Paypal.


I just mean that Vestiare Collective is SUPPOSED to authenticate items but Ebay,  on the other hand,  does not have a "quality control" department. That is why people buy through Vestiare.  They believe that they will be protected from purchasing fakes.


----------



## hollyspringskim

2gr8 said:


> Thanks for Your opinion. Is there a way to search items that are sold by stores?
> 
> Another point is that people are always more willing to share their negative experiences than positive ones. Still, the amount of these negative reviews is quite shocking and they all tell very similar story about VC.
> 
> Some fake bags can be very expensive on the site, too.



Agreed with everything you stated. . VC always states whether an individual seller is listing an item for sale in italics. Also, it always a good idea to expand the seller info... So that you can determine the type of merchandise they tend to sell as well as location of time, individual or store selling the item. Personally, I chat and ask tons of questions... I want to buy a Kelly; but want to be absolutely sure that I am getting the real deal. I would only use my credit card or PP on their site to ensure that I have a layer of protection. There are definitely some fakes on the site; just as Ebay etc.......

By the way.. They offered me 45 dollar credit for debacle with the sleepers and box... I thought that was fair.I paid 340 for brand new, authentic Freddy flats.... And the seller I dealt with had a track record of selling luxury goods.....


----------



## hollyspringskim

jp23 said:


> At least eBay and PayPal offer lots of protection (even if its unfair to the seller) and respond right away and are contactable when I tried calling VC I got a disconnected tone and I emailed them a number of times and got no responses until I contacted PayPal and then they were just telling me they were going to delete my account if I asked for a refund I said go ahead I'm not buying from here after this run around and my refund never came after 30 days I called PayPal and they refunded me



I am really sorry to hear about your experience. However, I think VC is going to do better for the following reason-their customer service was initially located in Paris exclusively, recently they set up an office in NYC... I totally felt frustrated with the inability to reach someone; but, the issue was the time difference when dealing with Paris' customer service. Nevertheless, I  receive quick responses via email.... And, ultimately did spoke to a very nice young lady in their NYC office. My problem was handled quickly and fairly.. 

FYI- with any site I would use PP or my major credit card for an extra layer of protection....


----------



## hollyspringskim

EmilyAnne said:


> Hollyspringskim-
> "This company is no different from eBay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices...."
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying,  but a company like Vestiare's entire reason for existing is to protect the buyers and sellers of luxury goods in ways that ebay can not.  Vestiare is supposed to provide the "credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements" about authenticity and condition. But considering that VC have shown over and over again that their credentials and judgement are not always sound AND they have also shown an unwillingness to make amends when those credentials and judgement are shown to have been wrong,  well,  OF COURSE regular people are going to try to figure out if something is authentic on their own.
> 
> Honest buyers such as myself have been treated quite poorly by this company.  Period.  When a company abuses the trust of so many people,  their reputation will begin to suffer.   At this point,  I wouldn't even trust the stores who sell through VC.



I hear you.  my point is simple- there are a ton of fakes on Ebay... Just take a moment and look at say, the Hermes belts.....and you will appreciate that Ebay does not take the diligence to simply delete those listings. And  disputes do not always result with the buyer winning on that site

..... While my issue with VC was not a matter of authenticity, I was ultimately treated fairly, received a quick response and remedy. I understand everyone's concerns, but think it fair to mention that they recently opened an office in NYC so stateside buyers should experience a more responsive presence in the US.  

As for the company's reputation suffering, by accounts they have a rather robust presence. I trust the site with limitations. Nothing is 100 percent; if that was the case we would not have threads here on TPF asking folks to help authenticate Ebay listings or other garden variety site listings. This is why remedies and recourse is in place to protect buyers. Ebay experienced the same feedback and backlash that everyone is saying about VC years ago. I was a seller for 15 years on the site... I can tell you some stories about blatant fakes and buyers who game the system and vice versa sellers who do the same. Ebay today is nothing like it was years ago in terms  of prolific fakes... They grew and developed better processes.. VC will do the same. But in the interim, I will buy select items from them after extensive research....from stores never individual sellers...


----------



## dinedine

EmilyAnne said:


> Well,  that is the strangest thing,  kjbags.
> VC has not asked for me to return the bag.  I would of course return it,  but they would have to pay for all shipping and customs.  I am not sure they think it is worth it.  I can't imagine that anyone on earth would carry such a messed up bag.  It could maybe be sold for a hundred dollars to a person who is interested in having it professionally dyed.  They'd end up with a very unoriginal Givenchy Antigona for a few hundred dollars.
> 
> I wonder how the person who sold it will be dealt with.
> I assume VC will try to get their money back from them,  but since the bag made it through their "quality control,"  will the seller really have to?
> And the seller won't be getting the bag back in return,  so how could VC take the money without returning the bag?
> This is just such a strange way to run a company.


 
I am completely shocked to read this thread! I myself have another strange experience with VC. I sold a Celine cabas on VC a month ago and so I shipped it. They rejected my item as non-compliant with the reason that the dimension is incorrect.

I am surprised as I measured it so I am sure it is correct. It turns out that they measure the width of the cabas with the leather from both sides wing out. I measured straightly the rectangular dimension. (I hope you all can understnad my description)

They rejected my bag with this reason and then simply relisted it. I know for sure they have not contacted the buyer and ask her if it is ok as the buyer have communicated with me on the items's chat. She is asking if I have shipped the bag yet.

So, OK, they relisted it - BUT without correcting the dimension to what they believe is correct. So, I mailed them and ask why not change the dimension then?? They never replied me.

Lucky enough, my buyer just bought the bag soon after relisting. We both wasted some times on this. Not much unhappy result but the whole process - there are no one from VC offered "human contact" with me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


Hi,

I haven't read the whole thread yet, just want to share my experience quickly. I'll get back to check the thread later.
VC is hit and miss, if you are lucky and your item is auth and as described you may get a deal, if not you are in Trouble.
I bought first Celine luggage bag from them, arrived with one week delay because they were busy, bag had no issues at all = score.
Second bag was not as expensive (also Celine). It was listed as "in very good condition" and seller herself described it as "new". When I received it it was nothing like (scuffs, scratches, discoloration, paper thin leather on front flap opening = used used used). I know how it should be, I have the same bag in the same leather and finish in different  color, it's in pristine condition after both previous seller and I used it. VC's bag was pretty bad. 
I contacted VC and asked to return it (sent them pictures of damage), they said their QC would take a second look and either will issue refund or I can resell it via their site and pay them fees for that. After they got it, they said QC had a second look and they declined to return money for it, saying nothing wrong with the bag. Blatant lie! they offered me to resell the bag on my behalf or send it back to me. I opened PayPal case (I pay to this kind of sellers with PayPal only) and VC reluctantly promised me refund. It doesn't mean they issued it though. It should've taken 7 days, but no refund in 7, not even 10 days was received.  I escalated the case to PayPal claim, PP immediately sided with me and I finally got my money back.
What is the worst VC relisted that bag on their behalf (VDC+) stating it's "brand new VC verified". Really? they lost me as customer and all my friends as well.


----------



## GemsBerry

Amsterdam said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, it happened to me too, Fedex billed me for 376!!
> I contacted VC and told me they would contact Fedex to resolve this issue, but
> I haven't heard back from them yet. I hope it works out for the best.



This may happen because VC undervalues packages in their prepaid labels. VC sent me return label for the bag with wrong measurements and weight (1 lbs, 1x1x2" it's size of a match box), they significantly underpaid for it. I asked VC if it was a mistake and if I will get in trouble for that, they responded no worries, label is linked to their FedEx account. But it was written on label "bill the sender". I HOPE I won't get billed for that.
I don't like the way VC handles the labels and customers are getting billed.


----------



## jp23

GemsBerry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread yet, just want to share my experience quickly. I'll get back to check the thread later.
> VC is hit and miss, if you are lucky and your item is auth and as described you may get a deal, if not you are in Trouble.
> I bought first Celine luggage bag from them, arrived with one week delay because they were busy, bag had no issues at all = score.
> Second bag was not as expensive (also Celine). It was listed as "in very good condition" and seller herself described it as "new". When I received it it was nothing like (scuffs, scratches, discoloration, paper thin leather on front flap opening = used used used). I know how it should be, I have the same bag in the same leather and finish in different  color, it's in pristine condition after both previous seller and I used it. VC's bag was pretty bad.
> I contacted VC and asked to return it (sent them pictures of damage), they said their QC would take a second look and either will issue refund or I can resell it via their site and pay them fees for that. After they got it, they said QC had a second look and they declined to return money for it, saying nothing wrong with the bag. Blatant lie! they offered me to resell the bag on my behalf or send it back to me. I opened PayPal case (I pay to this kind of sellers with PayPal only) and VC reluctantly promised me refund. It doesn't mean they issued it though. It should've taken 7 days, but no refund in 7, not even 10 days was received.  I escalated the case to PayPal claim, PP immediately sided with me and I finally got my money back.
> What is the worst VC relisted that bag on their behalf (VDC+) stating it's "brand new VC verified". Really? they lost me as customer and all my friends as well.



Did they delete your account?


----------



## GemsBerry

jp23 said:


> Did they delete your account?


Haha, not yet, but after reading more on the topic I'm sure they'll do. I've deleted all my private info and unsubscribed from their emails already.


----------



## Tatiana007

jp23 said:


> Did they delete your account?


oh dear, exactly what happened to me! their so called experts took a second look at a bag which was also listed as brand new and said im imagining things even though i took a pic which proved it is visible worn. if it weren't for paypal i would have never have my money back!


----------



## Tatiana007

hollyspringskim said:


> I am really sorry to hear about your experience. However, I think VC is going to do better for the following reason-their customer service was initially located in Paris exclusively, recently they set up an office in NYC... I totally felt frustrated with the inability to reach someone; but, the issue was the time difference when dealing with Paris' customer service. Nevertheless, I  receive quick responses via email.... And, ultimately did spoke to a very nice young lady in their NYC office. My problem was handled quickly and fairly..
> 
> FYI- with any site I would use PP or my major credit card for an extra layer of protection....


VC is a bunch of desperate money makers who will lie and shake of any responsibility. they have no experts there otherwise there wouldnt be so many stories about people getting fakes or broken goods. if it wasnt for paypal I wouldnt have my money back. all they threatened to do is close my account, I said go right ahead, who needs an account with someone like you. disgusting little establishment who have very little idea of what a customer service is or how to identify a fake. some chanel 2.55 look disgusting, just by looking at a picture you can tell is it a fake and a cheap one at that but the second you ask the seller about authenticity, VC replies with their BS note that all items are checked by experts..oh please give a break. what experts? you dont need to see some of those bags in person to know they are fake. AVOID VC or if you absolutely have to try them, use only paypal to pay for goods


----------



## Tatiana007

kjbags said:


> Congrats! So Paypal asked you to return for a refund I guess?
> I wonder if VC will eventually relist the bag under their VDC+ account, I have a feeling they will...


they ALWAYS relist items after they describe it even better to hope it sells faster. all items under '' ready to ship'' are those returned....


----------



## Tatiana007

hollyspringskim said:


> I received a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes from them today.. They were authentic; but shipped bare bones without the sleepers or box the seller stated she had... I was not pleased to say the least.... I contacted their NYC office. I will give them a chance to remedy the situation before I pass judgement. as for the bags... I don't think it fair to make blanket accusations about authenticity unless you have the credentials and experience to make those kinds of judgements. This company is no different from Ebay or Bonanza. There are always going to be sellers who fudge descriptions or downright lie and buyers who think that you can get the real deal for bargain basement prices....
> 
> I truly believe the best course when buying in this site is to stick with stores that sell there..as opposed to individual sellers.


there are some very obvious fakes on there. those who own designer bags, belts etc will know what a genuine item looks like and those who dont will be fooled by VC ''experts''....


----------



## GemsBerry

Tatiana007 said:


> oh dear, exactly what happened to me! their so called experts took a second look at a bag which was also listed as brand new and said im imagining things even though i took a pic which proved it is visible worn. if it weren't for paypal i would have never have my money back!


Exactly the same, from previous posts several people had the same experience. Thank you PayPal, you saved us!!
VC should be careful though, after they opened an office in USA they are compliant with US law. BBB and other agencies take customer protection seriously.


----------



## Tatiana007

walima36 said:


> I tweet them their fakes..they will read this thread! please use twitter...PLEASE


thats a great idea Walima, i dont have twitter acc tho


----------



## Tatiana007

Droow said:


> ABSOLUTE JOKE!
> 
> I bought a bracelet a week ago, in the questions posted on the item the seller stated "will fit a 16cm wrist", when it arrived the inner circumference is 10.5cm!!! It would only just fit a child.
> 
> When contacting vestiaire got the bog standard reply...
> 
> _"As indicated in our "T&C", second hand items sold by a private seller are not exchangeable nor refundable. If the item does not suit you in regards to color and or size, we offer you the possibility to relist it for sale under your profile, only the cost of treatment will be deducted. This offer is available for 10 days from the date of expedition of your order. To relist, you must connect under your account/History/orders, and click on the corresponding order, then on "relist for sale" the item concerned."_
> 
> what a con! So basically I have to re-list it and offload it to some other poor punter, who'll most likely do the same thing ad infinitum. (Each time making commission for VC)
> 
> Anyone any suggestions? Can I just claw back the paypal payment and send it back to them anyway?


if you paid by paypal, you can definitely get your money back.Speak to paypal asap, they will open a claim.  VC is a bunch of liairs and con artists, so desperate to make money its digusting


----------



## Younna

GemsBerry said:


> VC should be careful though, after they opened an office in USA they are compliant with US law. BBB and other agencies take customer protection seriously.




In what way do you believe US law for customer protection to be stricter than European law?


----------



## GemsBerry

Younna said:


> In what way do you believe US law for customer protection to be stricter than European law?


Seemingly VC has been operating in Europe for how long  - 2 years already and they don't have any legal problems yet? I don't believe it's just about law, it is also how customers are using it and if it's customary to file complains with protection agencies, use lawyers etc. In US both customers and agencies are pretty active.


----------



## AnnaKar

I have a problem now. I have previously sold some designer items on VC, but I don't think I want to contrubute to their business anymore. Partly because of this reputation, partly because I had myself issues with getting paid by them.

Then, where to sell? I have a couple of designer bags that I think I will not use anymore. I doubt Ebay would work for me, because I haven't sold anything there before and therefore don't have any feedback as a seller.

Any ideas?


----------



## dinedine

AnnaKar said:


> I have a problem now. I have previously sold some designer items on VC, but I don't think I want to contrubute to their business anymore. Partly because of this reputation, partly because I had myself issues with getting paid by them.
> 
> Then, where to sell? I have a couple of designer bags that I think I will not use anymore. I doubt Ebay would work for me, because I haven't sold anything there before and therefore don't have any feedback as a seller.
> 
> Any ideas?




Hi Anna, I saw you wrote your location is Scandinavia. I live in Denmark myself and you can try sell it on trendsale. It is mostly Scandinavia are active on that site. Hope this help.


----------



## AnnaKar

dinedine said:


> Hi Anna, I saw you wrote your location is Scandinavia. I live in Denmark myself and you can try sell it on trendsale. It is mostly Scandinavia are active on that site. Hope this help.




Thanks! I had never heard about this site. Must try!


----------



## Tatiana007

AnnaKar said:


> I have a problem now. I have previously sold some designer items on VC, but I don't think I want to contrubute to their business anymore. Partly because of this reputation, partly because I had myself issues with getting paid by them.
> 
> Then, where to sell? I have a couple of designer bags that I think I will not use anymore. I doubt Ebay would work for me, because I haven't sold anything there before and therefore don't have any feedback as a seller.
> 
> Any ideas?


hi Anna. what bags are you looking to seel and what condition are they in pls? maybe ill be interested on one or two of them? thanks x
P.S good choice for dropping VC, i still can not believe ''business'' like this operates....


----------



## Tatiana007

Ladies, does anyone know which magazines promote the most or support VC the most? i think its the time to bombard those with our emails directly to expose VC and maybe they will learn the lesson. they have to be shamed!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Tatiana007 said:


> Ladies, does anyone know which magazines promote the most or support VC the most? i think its the time to bombard those with our emails directly to expose VC and maybe they will learn the lesson. they have to be shamed!!



Magazines back them up for a reason. I read that publishing house Conde Nast invested a lot of money in VC (e.g. this article says so http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/02/ve...nast-and-others-to-fuel-international-growth/). They promote VC heavily in their magazines because they are part of the deal


----------



## Zoe C

Hi,

I'm glad I found this forum.  I've had mixed experiences with VC, but generally I would not trust their Quality Control Team.  I've bought 10 ítems with them (6 bags, 3 wallets, 1 pair of shoes) and of those, only 2 were well controlled.  I've complaint A LOT of times, and got many discount codes and once I even got all my money back because the wallet I bought was horriblly treated!  Their customer service do Little or nothing besides giving you 10euro discount or so. Fortunatelly, I have not got any counterfeit issues.

My advice is: BE EXTREMELLY CAREFULL on what you buy -if you decide to after reading all this- and buy only what you are really sure by the pictures is an according ítem.  Don't trust the quality control team will control the ítem description; on my experience, they never do.

They offer to get the ítem back, be rechecked and, if it is really not complaint, give your money back, but when you leave ouside France this can be really complicated, slow and expensive.

So, if you think you're paying for safety and someone who takes care of the condition of the ítems before you get them, FORGET IT!

I leave you a couple of pictures of some of those ítems: an extremelly filthy Balenciaga wallet (marked as GOOD CONDITION), a really damaged vachetta leather of a Neverfull (marked as VERY GOOD CONDITION), and a Balenciaga bag that arrived with a huge stain (originally marked as VERY GOOD CONDITION).


----------



## Tatiana007

Zoe C said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm glad I found this forum.  I've had mixed experiences with VC, but generally I would not trust their Quality Control Team.  I've bought 10 ítems with them (6 bags, 3 wallets, 1 pair of shoes) and of those, only 2 were well controlled.  I've complaint A LOT of times, and got many discount codes and once I even got all my money back because the wallet I bought was horriblly treated!  Their customer service do Little or nothing besides giving you 10euro discount or so. Fortunatelly, I have not got any counterfeit issues.
> 
> My advice is: BE EXTREMELLY CAREFULL on what you buy -if you decide to after reading all this- and buy only what you are really sure by the pictures is an according ítem.  Don't trust the quality control team will control the ítem description; on my experience, they never do.
> 
> They offer to get the ítem back, be rechecked and, if it is really not complaint, give your money back, but when you leave ouside France this can be really complicated, slow and expensive.
> 
> So, if you think you're paying for safety and someone who takes care of the condition of the ítems before you get them, FORGET IT!
> 
> I leave you a couple of pictures of some of those ítems: an extremelly filthy Balenciaga wallet (marked as GOOD CONDITION), a really damaged vachetta leather of a Neverfull (marked as VERY GOOD CONDITION), and a Balenciaga bag that arrived with a huge stain (originally marked as VERY GOOD CONDITION).


oh holly canolli!! i cant believe they sent you this!!!


----------



## Zoe C

Yes! And for the last item (the neverfull bag) they say they don't understand what my complaint is! They claim that this bag is in very good condition for a used item, and that, if I want, I can send it back and resell it for a 35 commission. I think this is the last item I buy from them. Such a pity that a wonderfull business idea is managed in this poor way!


----------



## lulilu

Zoe C said:


> Yes! And for the last item (the neverfull bag) they say they don't understand what my complaint is! They claim that this bag is in very good condition for a used item, and that, if I want, I can send it back and resell it for a 35 commission. I think this is the last item I buy from them. Such a pity that a wonderfull business idea is managed in this poor way!



Those are some of the worst looking items I've ever seen.  They would have gone straight in the garbage.


----------



## Younna

I&#8217;m furious.

For once I wanted to buy a couple of items in VC.

I had previously sent offers to the sellers who accepted them.

I placed my 6 items into the shopping basket and wanted tocheck out&#8230;suddenly all 6 of them showed as &#8220;sold&#8221;!

A few minutes later they didn&#8217;t appear as sold anymore,however the lower price (the accepted offer) was gone and I had to send the same offer again to all vendors!

A few of them already accepted&#8230;but the same thing happened when I placed them in my basket again.

I am seriously going nuts with VC today. So frustrating, what a waste of time.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hi everyone.  Thought I'd share some pics of the Givenchy Antigona I received.
The seller said there was no fading and that the color was an original "Summer Red."
VC quality control said it was in good condition.
There was polish or dye all over the metal and caked around the Givenchy logo.
Just awful.
I had to force the refund through paypal.


----------



## Zoe C

Aw! What a pity! But sadly, this is the kind of surprises I used to receive from VC. Lucky you could get your money back.


----------



## Tatiana007

Zoe C said:


> Yes! And for the last item (the neverfull bag) they say they don't understand what my complaint is! They claim that this bag is in very good condition for a used item, and that, if I want, I can send it back and resell it for a 35 commission. I think this is the last item I buy from them. Such a pity that a wonderfull business idea is managed in this poor way!


oh they offered the same to me, i politely told them to piss off with their fees and said they owe me not other way around. i contacted paypal who got my money back. VC is just the most despicable so called business i ever came across, no words...


----------



## Tatiana007

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi everyone.  Thought I'd share some pics of the Givenchy Antigona I received.
> The seller said there was no fading and that the color was an original "Summer Red."
> VC quality control said it was in good condition.
> There was polish or dye all over the metal and caked around the Givenchy logo.
> Just awful.
> I had to force the refund through paypal.


VC is just getting better and better with their ''quality'' control... seriously I'm lost for words!!! did u speak to VC, what did they say? you will get a refund if you paid with Paypal, definitely (i hope u did)! x
i have a plan...i will leave my email address to all of you, please send your stories and pictures, once i compile at least 10 emails with info i will send them to mags like grazia/cosmo/glamour etc etc. Im trying to make this forum known to others but its hard because not many people know about it, if we have a story in one of the mags, thousands will found out and VC will learn their lesson and get a reality check which they need oh so badly! xx
ff.tati@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Zoe C

Lucky you!! I am closing my account definitelly, I am tired of being cheated on everytime.
And they sent me a survey this morning asking if I would recommend them to my friends.... Hilarious! You know by now which my answer would be right?


----------



## loriesara

Ooofffff, so there are plenty of problems, huh? So disappointing. Well, here's my story from being a seller...

I really hope they get their services sorted out, as on paper, it really seems like a great idea and my experiences have been good - until now. 

I sold a coat 3 weeks ago, sent it as supposed to. After a while, started wondering with the buyer as there are no updates in the DHL tracking system since. Just that the package has been registered - that's all. So the buyer contacted VC, only for them to say that they still haven't received it and claiming that it's either because I haven't sent it or that I didn't use the pre-paid label and that's why they cannot know where it is. Which is crazy as of course I used the prepaid label, why would I pay for it myself???

So, my turn to sort things out and I called DHL after two weeks and after the buyer was losing her patience (understandably) with the delivery. DHL told me that VC had "requested" (whatever that means) a change of Waybill tracking number, and gave me the new tracking number, which tracked the parcel correctly - updates and all. They also told me, that the package had been delivered already to VC, which was a relief - I thought. Well after this I of course called VC and gave them the new numbers. Lady on the phone was very nice, said that she'll let the logistics department know and it'll be sorted in no time at all. No change or updates however, they kept telling the buyer in emails that I have not sent it. So, I called VC again, the new lady on the phone was completely unaware of me having called earlier, anyone knowing about the problem or new tracking numbers. So once again I gave them the old and the new tracking number, but nothing has happened since. They keep telling the buyer that I haven't sent it and that they haven't received it or that I haven't used the prepaid label. They also claim to having sent me reminders (???) and that they have contacted me and "sorting it out" with me. None of this is true, of course - I've called sweet but oblivious customer service ladies twice, that is all the contact I have had with them.

Then of course, they tell her that she will be refunded for her purchase if they don't receive the item. 

But what about me? It seems like they have no idea where the parcel is and completely lack the capacity (or will) to find it. And of course, if they keep claiming that I haven't sent it (even when they have the new tracking number), how can they refund for me?

So disappointed, definitely has put a shadow over the whole company/service. Shame though, I love what they are doing.


----------



## rainneday

What a complete nightmare ^^ !


----------



## EmilyAnne

That is terrible,  loriesara!  I hope things are resolved soon.

Tatianna007-  Yes,  I did receive my full refund.  
Vestiaire has never communicated with me.  They didn't even want the purse sent back,  probably because they knew it was completely worthless.  Which leads to me to wonder why they allowed it to be sent in the first place.


----------



## _YSL_

I found this thread too late....I just made my first purchase on VC, and did not pay through credit card or paypal....silly me  Just gonna keep my fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## Bratty1919

_YSL_ said:


> I found this thread too late....I just made my first purchase on VC, and did not pay through credit card or paypal....silly me  Just gonna keep my fingers crossed I guess.




Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tatiana007

EmilyAnne said:


> That is terrible,  loriesara!  I hope things are resolved soon.
> 
> Tatianna007-  Yes,  I did receive my full refund.
> Vestiaire has never communicated with me.  They didn't even want the purse sent back,  probably because they knew it was completely worthless.  Which leads to me to wonder why they allowed it to be sent in the first place.


glad you did, hurray!!
they had the nerve to pester me with emails asking to close ''paypal litigation''as they were unable to partially refund me while having a paypal related dispute..(??) i mean come on already, how much more BS are you going to feed me i thought....they were forced to partially refund me by paypal, turns out its possible... then i got an email saying they will speed up the procedure to close my account, what a loss..NOT
 all emails customer sent ARE being received and checked etc they just dont reply to those they dont like..)


----------



## Tatiana007

_YSL_ said:


> I found this thread too late....I just made my first purchase on VC, and did not pay through credit card or paypal....silly me  Just gonna keep my fingers crossed I guess.


fingers crossed...


----------



## irenevelyne

Not trusted website


----------



## Rin90

Avoid buying at VC, the QC is completely useless. I purchased a shoe recently that has a dust bag and box were clearly written in the description and it has a photo of the box, however the seller did not send me the box and dust bag. The VC should have told or emailed me about it before sending them, it's under their policy that they will contact the buyer to accept or refuse when they received item that does not match the description, or some pieces that are missing. Asking them to refund me is likely impossible, as they said they have controlled the items and the seller is not at fault. Is it true? They seemed to ask me selling again the shoes in their website, to gain a small resell fee, their interest is just in making money and will not care about the buyer.


----------



## Zoe C

Totally agree! It looks like all my buying experiences with them. You arrive to a certain point where it is all useless and you finally keep the item just to get rid of the issue and move on.


----------



## piupa

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi everyone.  Thought I'd share some pics of the Givenchy Antigona I received.
> The seller said there was no fading and that the color was an original "Summer Red."
> VC quality control said it was in good condition.
> There was polish or dye all over the metal and caked around the Givenchy logo.
> Just awful.
> I had to force the refund through paypal.




I'm so sorry for you  
That's terrible. I just hope you will get back your money...


----------



## piupa

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi everyone.  Thought I'd share some pics of the Givenchy Antigona I received.
> The seller said there was no fading and that the color was an original "Summer Red."
> VC quality control said it was in good condition.
> There was polish or dye all over the metal and caked around the Givenchy logo.
> Just awful.
> I had to force the refund through paypal.





loriesara said:


> Ooofffff, so there are plenty of problems, huh? So disappointing. Well, here's my story from being a seller...
> 
> I really hope they get their services sorted out, as on paper, it really seems like a great idea and my experiences have been good - until now.
> 
> I sold a coat 3 weeks ago, sent it as supposed to. After a while, started wondering with the buyer as there are no updates in the DHL tracking system since. Just that the package has been registered - that's all. So the buyer contacted VC, only for them to say that they still haven't received it and claiming that it's either because I haven't sent it or that I didn't use the pre-paid label and that's why they cannot know where it is. Which is crazy as of course I used the prepaid label, why would I pay for it myself???
> 
> So, my turn to sort things out and I called DHL after two weeks and after the buyer was losing her patience (understandably) with the delivery. DHL told me that VC had "requested" (whatever that means) a change of Waybill tracking number, and gave me the new tracking number, which tracked the parcel correctly - updates and all. They also told me, that the package had been delivered already to VC, which was a relief - I thought. Well after this I of course called VC and gave them the new numbers. Lady on the phone was very nice, said that she'll let the logistics department know and it'll be sorted in no time at all. No change or updates however, they kept telling the buyer in emails that I have not sent it. So, I called VC again, the new lady on the phone was completely unaware of me having called earlier, anyone knowing about the problem or new tracking numbers. So once again I gave them the old and the new tracking number, but nothing has happened since. They keep telling the buyer that I haven't sent it and that they haven't received it or that I haven't used the prepaid label. They also claim to having sent me reminders (???) and that they have contacted me and "sorting it out" with me. None of this is true, of course - I've called sweet but oblivious customer service ladies twice, that is all the contact I have had with them.
> 
> Then of course, they tell her that she will be refunded for her purchase if they don't receive the item.
> 
> But what about me? It seems like they have no idea where the parcel is and completely lack the capacity (or will) to find it. And of course, if they keep claiming that I haven't sent it (even when they have the new tracking number), how can they refund for me?
> 
> So disappointed, definitely has put a shadow over the whole company/service. Shame though, I love what they are doing.





OMG!!!!!


----------



## loriesara

Updates from here, not getting any better.

The buyer has received yesterday the following email from VC (she posted it in the comments of the item). Note, that I have not received any email, message or phone call from them. So they casually inform the buyer, refund her and well - don't even remember me. Just called them two minutes ago, had the same lady on the phone as before and apparently I will be refunded something at some point if they decided they really can't find it. Even so - WTF???

XXXXXXX
May 21 10:15 AM

Dear XXX,

We're sorry we have been unable to locate the XXXXX coat / ref: XXXXXX, it seems to have been lost in our premises. 
We therefore, have proceeded to ask for a refund for your purchase. We regret that we were not able to complete this order for you and will contact you should we be able to locate this item and relist it.
------------------------

Thanks a lot, VC.


----------



## Bratty1919

loriesara said:


> Updates from here, not getting any better.
> 
> The buyer has received yesterday the following email from VC (she posted it in the comments of the item). Note, that I have not received any email, message or phone call from them. So they casually inform the buyer, refund her and well - don't even remember me. Just called them two minutes ago, had the same lady on the phone as before and apparently I will be refunded something at some point if they decided they really can't find it. Even so - WTF???
> 
> XXXXXXX
> May 21 10:15 AM
> 
> Dear XXX,
> 
> We're sorry we have been unable to locate the XXXXX coat / ref: XXXXXX, it seems to have been lost in our premises.
> We therefore, have proceeded to ask for a refund for your purchase. We regret that we were not able to complete this order for you and will contact you should we be able to locate this item and relist it.
> ------------------------
> 
> Thanks a lot, VC.




What a %&*# mess! I feel for you!


----------



## Chicobaba

I've had TERRIBLE EXPERIENCE Vestiaire Collective. Beware of this site. Their "quality control" is rubbish. Their so called "inspectors" don't give a damn about the condition of the items and send them out anyway. I paid $52 to have a second-hand designer ring sent to me in a very bad condition, with scratches and worn off colour, also the metal had changed colour due to moisture on about 60% of the ring. I paid the same as RRP for a second hand ring which was in terrible condition and was ticked as in "very good condition" by Vestiaire. When I sent them photos of the ring I received together with my own ring just like that (in good condition) side-by-side to show them the huge difference, all they replied was that I had the option of sending the ring back but they could not guarantee the refund of my money or the $52 postage I had already paid. Charlatans! Stay clear!


----------



## GemsBerry

Chicobaba said:
			
		

> I've had TERRIBLE EXPERIENCE Vestiaire Collective. Beware of this site. Their "quality control" is rubbish. Their so called "inspectors" don't give a damn about the condition of the items and send them out anyway. I paid $52 to have a second-hand designer ring sent to me in a very bad condition, with scratches and worn off colour, also the metal had changed colour due to moisture on about 60% of the ring. I paid the same as RRP for a second hand ring which was in terrible condition and was ticked as in "very good condition" by Vestiaire. When I sent them photos of the ring I received together with my own ring just like that (in good condition) side-by-side to show them the huge difference, all they replied was that I had the option of sending the ring back but they could not guarantee the refund of my money or the $52 postage I had already paid. Charlatans! Stay clear!



Sorry to hear that, just like most of us here VC refused to take back not as described item and offered to resell it for fee. we had to force refund via PayPal or credit card.


----------



## Tatiana007

loriesara said:


> Updates from here, not getting any better.
> 
> The buyer has received yesterday the following email from VC (she posted it in the comments of the item). Note, that I have not received any email, message or phone call from them. So they casually inform the buyer, refund her and well - don't even remember me. Just called them two minutes ago, had the same lady on the phone as before and apparently I will be refunded something at some point if they decided they really can't find it. Even so - WTF???
> 
> XXXXXXX
> May 21 10:15 AM
> 
> Dear XXX,
> 
> We're sorry we have been unable to locate the XXXXX coat / ref: XXXXXX, it seems to have been lost in our premises.
> We therefore, have proceeded to ask for a refund for your purchase. We regret that we were not able to complete this order for you and will contact you should we be able to locate this item and relist it.
> ------------------------
> 
> Thanks a lot, VC.


lost on the premises??...what a load of BS!
i honestly am abhorred and shocked no one has closed their  ''company'' yet...

ladies, please send me your stories, I have already collected 7, i think once i have at least 10, i will send a lengthy email to all magazines i can think of, it should be printed in a well known mag for everyone to know what a sham is being operated by the name of VC! 
ff.tati@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## vickitaa92

Ladies, I need some help.. 15 days ago I purchased a bag from VC, and they still haven't recieved it from the seller. I have been in contact with them a few times asking them if they just could refund me the money, since it seem like the seller won't ship the bag. Their policy is that I have to wait 30 days, and then they will refund me the money.. I have paid through paypal, so do you think that I can open a case there to get my refund quicker? TIA!


----------



## Bratty1919

vickitaa92 said:


> Ladies, I need some help.. 15 days ago I purchased a bag from VC, and they still haven't recieved it from the seller. I have been in contact with them a few times asking them if they just could refund me the money, since it seem like the seller won't ship the bag. Their policy is that I have to wait 30 days, and then they will refund me the money.. *I have paid through paypal, so do you think that I can open a case there to get my refund quicker?* TIA!




Yes.


----------



## Tatiana007

vickitaa92 said:


> Ladies, I need some help.. 15 days ago I purchased a bag from VC, and they still haven't recieved it from the seller. I have been in contact with them a few times asking them if they just could refund me the money, since it seem like the seller won't ship the bag. Their policy is that I have to wait 30 days, and then they will refund me the money.. I have paid through paypal, so do you think that I can open a case there to get my refund quicker? TIA!


id open a paypal case asap! VC can not be trusted


----------



## Scandibabe

OMG! As many here, I have found this thread too late, three days ago I have ordered Balenciaga bag... Reading your, girls, experiences is just driving me crazy, what I am going to do if the same thing happens to me?... How could VC possibly survive when they have not maintaing their reputation and allow the zero customer services? I have read about them in a fashion magazine and watched also the interview with a kinda model or something, who promoted the thing. Last thing I need is headache and troubles with the bag purchase... Something whIch should be joyfull and breathtaking. Anyway, after reading the feedback here, I am messaging the poor seller as a lunatic, and she says tha she had shipped the bag to VC... We shall see... OMG OMG...Thanks lord, I've paid with PP.


----------



## Kalos

I've just bought a pair of Louboutins from VC and I had a good experience. I'm sorry to hear from all you guys who had really bad experiences.

I ordered my shoes on Saturday. The seller shipped them to VC very quickly and they arrived to me on the Thursday. The tracking worked really well & I could see where the shoes where once they left France. Everything was as described, they came with the dust bag and box.


----------



## Zoe C

Well you were really lucky to pick an honest seller. I think the problem with VC is not the business idea (that's the great point about it!), but that their quality control team do not make their job (or at least a good part of the team don't for what we have experienced and read here). 
If you have the luck to buy an item that is in the described condition and the seller is solid enough to describe it propperly and send it that way too, the experience can be very good. But that's a merit of the seller not of VC. 
The other way around (when the seller is dishonest or 'loose') it is VC's responsibility because they charge you for protecting you from that! That is their not-delivered promise!
Great to know you are satisfied! That's what's supposed to happen!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

whoa, so happy I never actually bought anything from them. Have been eying Proenza pochettes and Hermes items, but after all these reviews I'll just stay clear from that site


----------



## NewsweekLdn

I have ordered a gerard darel from VCR and it took 3-4 weeks


----------



## cocobuba

Hi guys!

I received my Bal today from VC (my first purchase) and I'm kinda disappointed.. Although the bag is in fairly good condition, the colour has NOTHING to do with how it was pictured. The seller did say the colour was "a little bit darker" but in my opinion the bag looks totally different. Even photographing it with flash can't produce such a rich blue, maybe the pictures were enhanced or something.. And of course the quality control marked it as "as described". The first one is how it was pictured (and it had 3 more pictures which showed exactly the same colour) and the second one is my own picture in natural light. What would you suggest I do? I don't want to send it back and resell it because it wasn't my fault and I don't want to waste money I payed for customs (100$), shipping and so on. Should I report it to paypal?

Wish I had seen this forum sooner


----------



## Zoe C

Uff it does not seem like the same bag. Are you sure it is your bag in the seller's pictures? The one you got looks more like Dark Night, which is almost black and could never photograph that way, not with the best light! The other one has a really bright blue color.
Sorry for the dissapointment... Sadly welcome to the club.


----------



## cocobuba

Zoe C said:


> Uff it does not seem like the same bag. Are you sure it is your bag in the seller's pictures? The one you got looks more like Dark Night, which is almost black and could never photograph that way, not with the best light! The other one has a really bright blue color.
> Sorry for the dissapointment... Sadly welcome to the club.


It is according to the tag the Blue Roi colour from 2010 (it has a 0 on the end of the tag number) and I have seen faded bags that look pretty similar.. But the colour that showed up really has nothing to do with the true colour, even if it was photographed in a studio with professional light 

Thanks lol, most definitely would never buy again at VC!


----------



## GemsBerry

cocobuba said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I received my Bal today from VC (my first purchase) and I'm kinda disappointed.. Although the bag is in fairly good condition, the colour has NOTHING to do with how it was pictured. The seller did say the colour was "a little bit darker" but in my opinion the bag looks totally different. Even photographing it with flash can't produce such a rich blue, maybe the pictures were enhanced or something.. And of course the quality control marked it as "as described". The first one is how it was pictured (and it had 3 more pictures which showed exactly the same colour) and the second one is my own picture in natural light. What would you suggest I do? I don't want to send it back and resell it because it wasn't my fault and I don't want to waste money I payed for customs (100$), shipping and so on. Should I report it to paypal?
> 
> Wish I had seen this forum sooner



Yes, just send PayPal these two pictures. 
I saw few listings on VC where each picture of the same bag shows different color (like blue, brown and gray). it looks like they use some software to edit images. 

Any input from VC sellers on this issue? how did you upload pictures and were they modified in the listing?


----------



## baberella

I have recently purchased from this website. From the responses of others, I do believe that there is no quality control done with my purchase. I received an email from them that they will do a quality control once the item is received from the seller. Four days later, I already have a DHL notice at my door. WTF?! So, I picked it up today. The Chanel brooch that I bought is in a small bag (no box) with some tags that it was inspected and authenticated. I googled some pics online and found a similar brooch from Etsy and a blog regarding fake vs original. I am really disappointed as I have paid almost $400 plus custom fee. Now I feel like a fool wearing this brooch in public.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Does anyone know how many days that Vestiaire takes time to check the item once it arrives their office? I have been waiting for 1 week now and they still say that the item is undergoing to quality control but not even send out yet.


----------



## Scandibabe

That's weerd. In my case it took like 6 hours. I've got the Message about they received the item in the morning and already in the afternoon the sent me an email that the order was dispatched. Still waiting for the parcel though. They are using collissimo services (french usual postage), and it takes ages to come to Norway...


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Scandibabe said:


> That's weerd. In my case it took like 6 hours. I've got the Message about they received the item in the morning and already in the afternoon the sent me an email that the order was dispatched. Still waiting for the parcel though. They are using collissimo services (french usual postage), and it takes ages to come to Norway...



I'm getting tired with their services. They work very slow and it seems they don't care much about buyer but only the seller. When I sell, I got the money quickly after they checked the item but now I buy it, it takes forever. I ordered 2 Hermes bags, one I have to wait for 3 weeks because the seller sent out 1 week after it's sold and once it arrived, the bag was not compliant to the description and Vestiaire offered me the discount and I had to wait for the seller to respond and again 1 week waiting and no sign of the seller to accept or deny and Vestiaire did nothing!!! I decided to cancel the order and they said they would give me the money back. Suddenly the same day, they sent an email saying that they would send the bag to me. I had to contact them again and they said they would get back to me today and ofcourse nothing! Now it's 3 weeks and no bag. I think I will call them one last time and if they can't give me the bag or money right away. I will contact my credit card company. This takes forever and it seems I will never get anything back!

Another horror story about selling in Vestiaire, I think I should warn you all. Vestiaire has some kind of 'technical problem'. When you sell stuff in the selling page, you will see how much you should get after commission. Once you put it in Vestiaire, you will get an email to confirm your selling product, they will show you again how much you would get after commission and the amount is not correct and will be less than you see from the selling page. I have this problem and it is still not solved yet. I got the money 30 less. I have been emailing and calling for the whole week before they finally email me that they will give me the difference back and they confirm that their website has technical problem. I am still waiting for the money though.

I just put another item for sell and it happens again 50 less. You all need to check the amount in selling page and the email when they say that they accept your item for sell and how much you should get as well as the items that already sold. There is something weird going on here. 

After all these buying and selling solve, I think I will not buy or sell this website anymore. So many things go wrong and they are still not solved until now.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Tatiana007 said:


> lost on the premises??...what a load of BS!
> i honestly am abhorred and shocked no one has closed their  ''company'' yet...
> 
> ladies, please send me your stories, I have already collected 7, i think once i have at least 10, i will send a lengthy email to all magazines i can think of, it should be printed in a well known mag for everyone to know what a sham is being operated by the name of VC!
> ff.tati@yahoo.co.uk



I just post my story. If you need more,let me know.


----------



## Scandibabe

It's just horrible! Are they really allowed to treat the customers like that?


----------



## baberella

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone know how many days that Vestiaire takes time to check the item once it arrives their office? I have been waiting for 1 week now and they still say that the item is undergoing to quality control but not even send out yet.


That's weird cause when they sent me an email that they will inform me that the item will be shipped after the quality control, 4 days later I already received a notice from DHL which I think they didn't do any quality control at all. From France to Canada only took them 4 days to shipped??


----------



## CathMc

Wow - I wish I'd read through this thread before I bought anything from VC. It seems like so many people have had appalling experiences. But the site was recommended in a magazine - maybe Elle, not sure.

I have ordered a Burberry trench, Bvulgari bracelet and Prada sunglasses but I'm now wondering if the money saved is going to be worth the hassle. Will post on this thread when I receive them.


----------



## lovely64

Tatiana007 said:


> lost on the premises??...what a load of BS!
> i honestly am abhorred and shocked no one has closed their  ''company'' yet...
> 
> ladies, please send me your stories, I have already collected 7, i think once i have at least 10, i will send a lengthy email to all magazines i can think of, it should be printed in a well known mag for everyone to know what a sham is being operated by the name of VC!
> ff.tati@yahoo.co.uk



They lost two items of mine and I was the seller. One cashmere shawl from LV and an hermes iphonecover in leather, retail value close to 1K. They actually paid me the amount I was due. They would then have had to refund the buyers of my items too.

I see many fake hermes items there too and I know their quality control team are not up to par, unfortunately. The 30% commission they charge when you sell with them does not reflect the service you get in most cases. I was lucky and for that I am grateful.


----------



## Scandibabe

Well, I guess I was lucky with an honest seller! My Bal work has just arrived and I am rather happy with her. I will anyway close my account with Vestiaire, I don't want to risk any bad experiences... Thank you everyone for supporting me during my wait, here is a modeling pic


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

CathMc said:


> Wow - I wish I'd read through this thread before I bought anything from VC. It seems like so many people have had appalling experiences. But the site was recommended in a magazine - maybe Elle, not sure.
> 
> I have ordered a Burberry trench, Bvulgari bracelet and Prada sunglasses but I'm now wondering if the money saved is going to be worth the hassle. Will post on this thread when I receive them.



How long have you waited for your items since they were sent to VC?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Scandibabe said:


> Well, I guess I was lucky with an honest seller! My Bal work has just arrived and I am rather happy with her. I will anyway close my account with Vestiaire, I don't want to risk any bad experiences... Thank you everyone for supporting me during my wait, here is a modeling pic
> View attachment 2647198



Lucky for you. You look great with the bag. Tempting!  They just sent my first order today after 3 weeks and a half waiting.  Ofcourse I have to call them many times. Still waiting for my second order 1 week now and still have the problem with 2 sales which they still didn't give me the correct amount after commission yet. After all of problem solve, I will close my account also.


----------



## Scandibabe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Lucky for you. You look great with the bag. Tempting!  They just sent my first order today after 3 weeks and a half waiting.  Ofcourse I have to call them many times. Still waiting for my second order 1 week now and still have the problem with 2 sales which they still didn't give me the correct amount after commission yet. After all of problem solve, I will close my account also.




I will cross fingers for you!!! It's just a nightmare to wait, I know. I hope you will be happy with your purchase!


----------



## GemsBerry

VC nightmare continues for me. After I got my money back for damaged bag that I returned (PayPal claim worked) I forgot about it. There was a thing with duties, but I called DHL and provided them all the required proof of return (label, tracking, pictures) so they should have withdrawn duties. It happened  in late March - early April. Yesterday om June 9 I received a letter from collection agency (!!!) for unpaid duties to DHL. What's the .... I gotta fight back


----------



## Scandibabe

GemsBerry said:


> VC nightmare continues for me. After I got my money back for damaged bag that I returned (PayPal claim worked) I forgot about it. There was a thing with duties, but I called DHL and provided them all the required proof of return (label, tracking, pictures) so they should have withdrawn duties. It happened  in late March - early April. Yesterday om June 9 I received a letter from collection agency (!!!) for unpaid duties to DHL. What's the .... I gotta fight back



OMG! I'm so sorry, it's a real nightmare. I hope the case at the collection agency will be closed soon.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Scandibabe said:


> Well, I guess I was lucky with an honest seller! My Bal work has just arrived and I am rather happy with her. I will anyway close my account with Vestiaire, I don't want to risk any bad experiences... Thank you everyone for supporting me during my wait, here is a modeling pic
> View attachment 2647198


That looks great on you. I have had two happy experiences too. I have also sold lovely items to some lucky buyers. But I also think I won't shop there again due to what i have read here


----------



## GemsBerry

Scandibabe said:


> OMG! I'm so sorry, it's a real nightmare. I hope the case at the collection agency will be closed soon.



Thank you, resolved, kind of. DHL said they had withdrawn charges and closed the case with agency. yet they failed to send any confirmation emails, it's not finished until I see it's written.

Love you Bal, looks great on you


----------



## VintageShoe80

I am appalled to read about experience shared in this forum.  I hope that everyone who has shared here will have their issue(s) completely resolved in time.  

I decided to try VC as a seller first, before purchasing from them.  As a seller, I have experienced issues relating to undue payment delay, unfair price negotiation and ineffecitve communication.  I put up with these initially, thinking that their operations may get better in time.  It seems to have detoriated instead.  Bear in mind that they do take a rather substantial commission from the seller.

There is only one way to get your feedbacks/comments through, which is to call their customer service and let them 'put it through the system'.  Facebook responses take long, sometimes after 2 weeks and they send you a message that they will send it through to customer service.  Emails through the website are either unanswered or I got sent irrelevant standard responses.  Every request for the relevant personal to contact me directly are ignored.  

I have yet to speak to anyone alive from the German customer service side.  It is best to call Paris customer service directly; they at least pick up, are polite but in effect, does little in pushing any concerns raised forward.  Everything from approval to price negotiation to finance, etc all communications only possible through their main customer service.  Customer contact with the rest of the departments is 'not their policy'.  

Each time there was an issue, I have had to call them every day for at least a week, sometimes multiple times each day due to the lack of communications between customer service and the relevant departments.  It becomes plain painful.  And I have experienced often that even their own customer service are baffled at the actions of their colleagues.  At the end of the day, it feels as though there is little to none inter-department communications; it feels like a complete waste of time as a customer.

The final straw was uneducated valuation.  I have tried to list a few piece which are limited-edition in mint condition from past years and their valuation came back as low as 25% of the purchase price, including the VC commission.  The reasons they provided included having to keep in line with what was currently on sale within the boutiques of the brand.  Illogical reasoning.  There is no negotiation in "price negotiation", they send you a number  and you either accept, reject or submit another price - no room  for actual discussion.  Only through customer service.  

After 6 months of dealing with the website, I have officially close my account and wish to have no further dealings with them.  In a business model which requires a middle-man (VC) to faciliate each and every transaction, their model is not working well enough in practice.  Inconsistent and uneducated valuation is not excusable. There is no effective customer communication.

The question then becomes, if not on VC, where else can I sell?  Anybody has any European source(s) to share?


----------



## GemsBerry

VintageShoe80 said:


> I am appalled to read about experience shared in this forum.  I hope that everyone who has shared here will have their issue(s) completely resolved in time.
> 
> I decided to try VC as a seller first, before purchasing from them.  As a seller, I have experienced issues relating to undue payment delay, unfair price negotiation and ineffecitve communication.  I put up with these initially, thinking that their operations may get better in time.  It seems to have detoriated instead.  Bear in mind that they do take a rather substantial commission from the seller.
> 
> There is only one way to get your feedbacks/comments through, which is to call their customer service and let them 'put it through the system'.  Facebook responses take long, sometimes after 2 weeks and they send you a message that they will send it through to customer service.  Emails through the website are either unanswered or I got sent irrelevant standard responses.  Every request for the relevant personal to contact me directly are ignored.
> 
> I have yet to speak to anyone alive from the German customer service side.  It is best to call Paris customer service directly; they at least pick up, are polite but in effect, does little in pushing any concerns raised forward.  Everything from approval to price negotiation to finance, etc all communications only possible through their main customer service.  Customer contact with the rest of the departments is 'not their policy'.
> 
> Each time there was an issue, I have had to call them every day for at least a week, sometimes multiple times each day due to the lack of communications between customer service and the relevant departments.  It becomes plain painful.  And I have experienced often that even their own customer service are baffled at the actions of their colleagues.  At the end of the day, it feels as though there is little to none inter-department communications; it feels like a complete waste of time as a customer.
> 
> The final straw was uneducated valuation.  I have tried to list a few piece which are limited-edition in mint condition from past years and their valuation came back as low as 25% of the purchase price, including the VC commission.  The reasons they provided included having to keep in line with what was currently on sale within the boutiques of the brand.  Illogical reasoning.  There is no negotiation in "price negotiation", they send you a number  and you either accept, reject or submit another price - no room  for actual discussion.  Only through customer service.
> 
> After 6 months of dealing with the website, I have officially close my account and wish to have no further dealings with them.  In a business model which requires a middle-man (VC) to faciliate each and every transaction, their model is not working well enough in practice.  Inconsistent and uneducated valuation is not excusable. There is no effective customer communication.
> 
> The question then becomes, if not on VC, where else can I sell?  Anybody has any European source(s) to share?


Vaunte may be another place to sell, they have the same business model. but I'm not sure if they are different from VC in terms of customer service and quality issues. I just subscribed to their newsletter.


----------



## soleilbrun

VintageShoe80 said:


> I am appalled to read about experience shared in this forum. I hope that everyone who has shared here will have their issue(s) completely resolved in time.
> 
> I decided to try VC as a seller first, before purchasing from them. As a seller, I have experienced issues relating to undue payment delay, unfair price negotiation and ineffecitve communication. I put up with these initially, thinking that their operations may get better in time. It seems to have detoriated instead. Bear in mind that they do take a rather substantial commission from the seller.
> 
> There is only one way to get your feedbacks/comments through, which is to call their customer service and let them 'put it through the system'. Facebook responses take long, sometimes after 2 weeks and they send you a message that they will send it through to customer service. Emails through the website are either unanswered or I got sent irrelevant standard responses. Every request for the relevant personal to contact me directly are ignored.
> 
> I have yet to speak to anyone alive from the German customer service side. It is best to call Paris customer service directly; they at least pick up, are polite but in effect, does little in pushing any concerns raised forward. Everything from approval to price negotiation to finance, etc all communications only possible through their main customer service. Customer contact with the rest of the departments is 'not their policy'.
> 
> Each time there was an issue, I have had to call them every day for at least a week, sometimes multiple times each day due to the lack of communications between customer service and the relevant departments. It becomes plain painful. And I have experienced often that even their own customer service are baffled at the actions of their colleagues. At the end of the day, it feels as though there is little to none inter-department communications; it feels like a complete waste of time as a customer.
> 
> The final straw was uneducated valuation. I have tried to list a few piece which are limited-edition in mint condition from past years and their valuation came back as low as 25% of the purchase price, including the VC commission. The reasons they provided included having to keep in line with what was currently on sale within the boutiques of the brand. Illogical reasoning. There is no negotiation in "price negotiation", they send you a number and you either accept, reject or submit another price - no room for actual discussion. Only through customer service.
> 
> After 6 months of dealing with the website, I have officially close my account and wish to have no further dealings with them. In a business model which requires a middle-man (VC) to faciliate each and every transaction, their model is not working well enough in practice. Inconsistent and uneducated valuation is not excusable. There is no effective customer communication.
> 
> The question then becomes, if not on VC, where else can I sell? Anybody has any European source(s) to share?


 
You can try designervintage.com, videdressing.com. Many sellers on Vestiaire also list on videdressing for a lot less as the commission is lower. Designer vintage you payto list, 12.50 euros per listing or 50 euros  for a booth for 3 months, I think. The only advantage is that there is no commission. You make the amount of the selling price. I've tried it twice and Inever sold anything. I'm not sure the amount of traffic it sees.


----------



## Papillon99

I've just read through so many terrible experiences with VC and regret all the stress people have experienced.
I should say that I've made 2 purchases with the site and both were flawless.  I purchased a sweater last year & a handbag this year.  The "verification process" added a week to the processing, but in both cases the packages arrived to me in the U.S. within 2 weeks after payment.


----------



## VintageShoe80

Thank you so much GemsBerry and Soleibrun for sharing information, I appreciate it!  Will look into those websites.  Have a lovely week ahead!



GemsBerry said:


> Vaunte may be another place to sell, they have the same business model. but I'm not sure if they are different from VC in terms of customer service and quality issues. I just subscribed to their newsletter.





soleilbrun said:


> You can try designervintage.com, videdressing.com. Many sellers on Vestiaire also list on videdressing for a lot less as the commission is lower. Designer vintage you payto list, 12.50 euros per listing or 50 euros  for a booth for 3 months, I think. The only advantage is that there is no commission. You make the amount of the selling price. I've tried it twice and Inever sold anything. I'm not sure the amount of traffic it sees.


----------



## Rose_Violet

French sellers usually list on vestiaire collective and videdressing simultaneously and cheaper on videdressing because the commission is lower


----------



## CathMc

ashopaholicgirl said:


> How long have you waited for your items since they were sent to VC?


Hi, I got confirmation yesterday to say that they have been mailed to me and I should get them on Friday. Looks like they had the Burberry trench two days before checking and shipping and the Prada sunglasses and Bvlgari bracelet five days. I'm hoping they're ok. There are so many Bvlgari jewellery fakes around. I bought a ring in Spain last year and it broke within days, so I thought if I got the real thing it would last longer.


----------



## dinedine

CathMc said:


> Hi, I got confirmation yesterday to say that they have been mailed to me and I should get them on Friday. Looks like they had the Burberry trench two days before checking and shipping and the Prada sunglasses and Bvlgari bracelet five days. I'm hoping they're ok. There are so many Bvlgari jewellery fakes around. I bought a ring in Spain last year and it broke within days, so I thought if I got the real thing it would last longer.




Tell you a situation from seller side...it seems both seller and buyer needs lots of patient.

I have sold an item on VC on Friday 6 June. Since it was weekend plus bank holiday on Monday, I can only call FedEx to pick up on Tuesday 10 June. It only arrived at VC Friday 13 June. However it is still waiting for checking in VC up until now even it m have received at VC facility for nearly a week now! Absolutely no news from them yet.


----------



## CathMc

dinedine said:


> Tell you a situation from seller side...it seems both seller and buyer needs lots of patient.
> 
> I have sold an item on VC on Friday 6 June. Since it was weekend plus bank holiday on Monday, I can only call FedEx to pick up on Tuesday 10 June. It only arrived at VC Friday 13 June. However it is still waiting for checking in VC up until now even it m have received at VC facility for nearly a week now! Absolutely no news from them yet.


That seems like a long wait. It took me two weeks total to receive two of my items. I don't have a clue if I will receive the third and I'm not sure if Vestiare Collective is worth the hassle.

The Burberry Brit trench I bought it lovely - definitely genuine and I'm happy with it. Not convinced that the Bvulgari bracelet is real though. The seller told me it is white gold but on the card it says silver........ . I'm going to keep it as it's nice and I can't be bothered with the hassle of sending it back but I could probably have bought it on some street stall in Spain for 20 euros. 

The Prada glasses weren't in the package. They gave some reason but it is in French so I'll have to put it through the Google translator to see if I'm going to receive them or get a refund.

TBH - I would have been better off buying the trench new and, not buying the "probably fake" bracelet. Dunno if I will purchase from them again - it really seems to be pot luck and more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## Papillon99

I've changed my mind about Vestiaire Collective -- I was happy with the purse I bought, but I don't trust the company.  The invoice shows I was charged VAT, even though I'm in the USA (VAT exempt).  I've contacted the company & they're giving me the run-around.  
American buyers beware!


----------



## piupa

Scandibabe said:


> Well, I guess I was lucky with an honest seller! My Bal work has just arrived and I am rather happy with her. I will anyway close my account with Vestiaire, I don't want to risk any bad experiences... Thank you everyone for supporting me during my wait, here is a modeling pic
> View attachment 2647198




Oh so nice!!! 
Congratulations


----------



## Scandibabe

piupa said:


> Oh so nice!!!
> Congratulations




Thank you, dear!


----------



## lovely64

I recently bought an hermes CDC from them and received it two days ago. According to the seller it was hardly worn and it also passed quality control. I paid 899 for it and it is very used with a defect metal pin that may break any minute. Very very annoying. I only pay with paypal when buying from them since there is protection then. I have opened a case with paypal, not escalated, and VC told me to return it which I did yesterday. Their terms say that they only accept returns with their tags still in but in order to see the damaged metal pin I had to cut the tags since they were attached to it while the bracelet was closed. It was not very visible since it was closed. If they dont accept this return I will have to do a chargeback, which will be my first ever, although I think they will agree with me. Here is a pic, the metal thing should be standing straight, when leaning like this it has to have endured some major violation. It is not possible otherwise. I have many CDCs and none of mine are like this, I even have a vintage CDC in mint condition compared to this one. The whole CDC is very very floppy and shows that it has been heavily used.

My advice: ALWAYS pay with paypal (not just with your CC) when buying from Vestiairecollectives!!!


----------



## Scandibabe

lovely64 said:


> I recently bought an hermes CDC from them and received it two days ago. According to the seller it was hardly worn and it also passed quality control. I paid 899 for it and it is very used with a defect metal pin that may break any minute. Very very annoying. I only pay with paypal when buying from them since there is protection then. I have opened a case with paypal, not escalated, and VC told me to return it which I did yesterday. Their terms say that they only accept returns with their tags still in but in order to see the damaged metal pin I had to cut the tags since they were attached to it while the bracelet was closed. It was not very visible since it was closed. If they dont accept this return I will have to do a chargeback, which will be my first ever, although I think they will agree with me. Here is a pic, the metal thing should be standing straight, when leaning like this it has to have endured some major violation. It is not possible otherwise. I have many CDCs and none of mine are like this, I even have a vintage CDC in mint condition compared to this one. The whole CDC is very very floppy and shows that it has been heavily used.
> 
> My advice: ALWAYS pay with paypal (not just with your CC) when buying from Vestiairecollectives!!!
> 
> View attachment 2667376




OMG, I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I hope you'll get your money back. I have the same etoupe CDC, and I use it a lot, but my CDC doesn't look like that at all. The last owner must have been very uncarefull, maybe even water damaged the cuff. I cross my fingers for your case!


----------



## lovely64

Scandibabe said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I hope you'll get your money back. I have the same etoupe CDC, and I use it a lot, but my CDC doesn't look like that at all. The last owner must have been very uncarefull, maybe even water damaged the cuff. I cross my fingers for your case!



Thank you! I am pretty certain I will get my money back. They agreed to the return and I have sent it. Any problems I will just escalate the claim and let PP give me my money back.

I have about 10 CDCs and none of them is this badly damaged. It is beyond me how the seller could say it had hardly been used!! It's a disgrace!


----------



## Tatiana007

cocobuba said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I received my Bal today from VC (my first purchase) and I'm kinda disappointed.. Although the bag is in fairly good condition, the colour has NOTHING to do with how it was pictured. The seller did say the colour was "a little bit darker" but in my opinion the bag looks totally different. Even photographing it with flash can't produce such a rich blue, maybe the pictures were enhanced or something.. And of course the quality control marked it as "as described". The first one is how it was pictured (and it had 3 more pictures which showed exactly the same colour) and the second one is my own picture in natural light. What would you suggest I do? I don't want to send it back and resell it because it wasn't my fault and I don't want to waste money I payed for customs (100$), shipping and so on. Should I report it to paypal?
> 
> Wish I had seen this forum sooner


totally different color!! they are so dishonest that they'll type over and over that the color was correctly indicated..i had the same.. bought a ''fuchsia'' color bag (bright pink ) when it arrived it was a dirty burgundy or smth..it took me moths to get a refund from those imbeciles


----------



## tslsusi

Wow I'm really glad I found this forum. I'm new to VC and was told a pair of my shoes sold but I am hesitant now with everyone saying to get paid its very slow. Don't know if I want to sell on there let alone buy...


----------



## lovely64

tslsusi said:


> Wow I'm really glad I found this forum. I'm new to VC and was told a pair of my shoes sold but I am hesitant now with everyone saying to get paid its very slow. Don't know if I want to sell on there let alone buy...



Well, they will pay you but they often make mistakes. I had to wait almost two months to get paid over 4600 and it is not easy to contact them either. Most of them speak only French. My last purchase was a CDC bracelet supposedly hardly worn in very good condition. It was abused and the metal closure almost broken. Shame on the quality control. I am currently fighting to get my 899 back and it has shipped back to them but they take forever. I also opened a paypal case not as described and I will not hesitate to go via my bank to have the payment reversed should there be any problems.

I feel that if they do not shape up their customer service and quality control then more and more people will hesitate to buy from them, and sell too. They charge 30% in fees which is on the higher side IMO considering it is quite time consuming buying and selling from them.

Here are some pictures. The metal peg should stand straight but this is bent to the point of breakage.


----------



## paradisey

Is this company really existed??
I have made an order 3 working days ago about $2000.
And I have tried to contact them thru facebook and email but no one gives me ANY response!
I want to know the approximate arrival time of my order because I have to move to other country in the next few weeks!
Is this company still existed?!!


----------



## Amsterdam

paradisey said:


> Is this company really existed??
> 
> I have made an order 3 working days ago about $2000.
> 
> And I have tried to contact them thru facebook and email but no one gives me ANY response!
> 
> I want to know the approximate arrival time of my order because I have to move to other country in the next few weeks!
> 
> Is this company still existed?!!




The seller has 3 weeks to ship the items to VC before the order is canceled, so they can't provide you with info about the exact date of delivery. 

They also take very long to respond to emails, best just ask your seller directly when (s)he will ship your item to VC. 

I hope it all works out and you'll receive your item soon.
I sell and buy on VC since 2011 and even though they have a lot of issues you can still find some good stuff on VC.


----------



## lovely64

lovely64 said:


> I recently bought an hermes CDC from them and received it two days ago. According to the seller it was hardly worn and it also passed quality control. I paid 899 for it and it is very used with a defect metal pin that may break any minute. Very very annoying. I only pay with paypal when buying from them since there is protection then. I have opened a case with paypal, not escalated, and VC told me to return it which I did yesterday. Their terms say that they only accept returns with their tags still in but in order to see the damaged metal pin I had to cut the tags since they were attached to it while the bracelet was closed. It was not very visible since it was closed. If they dont accept this return I will have to do a chargeback, which will be my first ever, although I think they will agree with me. Here is a pic, the metal thing should be standing straight, when leaning like this it has to have endured some major violation. It is not possible otherwise. I have many CDCs and none of mine are like this, I even have a vintage CDC in mint condition compared to this one. The whole CDC is very very floppy and shows that it has been heavily used.
> 
> My advice: ALWAYS pay with paypal (not just with your CC) when buying from Vestiairecollectives!!!
> 
> View attachment 2667376


 Update: I got my Money back but only after having opened a paypal claim. My advice to those buying from VC is to ALWAYS pay via paypal.


----------



## lovely64

Amsterdam said:


> The seller has 3 weeks to ship the items to VC before the order is canceled, so they can't provide you with info about the exact date of delivery.
> 
> They also take very long to respond to emails, best just ask your seller directly when (s)he will ship your item to VC.
> 
> I hope it all works out and you'll receive your item soon.
> I sell and buy on VC since 2011 and even though* they have a lot of issues you can still find some good stuff on VC*.


 I agree with this but buying there is a hit and miss IMO. So many Sellers misrepresent their items and VC quality Control is not thorough enough and letting damaged or fake items pas through their quality Control! I find this VERY disturbing and since my last horrible experience with the damaged 899 euro hermes CDC I am very reluctant to buy anything expensive from them again. I also sell there and my items are superb and most of them have never been used but there are not many Sellers like me there, or that is my perception.


----------



## anonserg

I remember back then it was compulsory for seller to ship item to them for authentication before selling but now they has allowed people (all over the world) to sell and only send for authentication & QC after item is sold. So each item spend less time in their office possibly lead to decline in QC. Also previously they only accept items to sell within France but now accepting seller from most part of the world. 

There are still some good items to be found on VC. I would advise to go for reputable seller with proven track records.


----------



## lovely64

anonserg said:


> I remember back then it was compulsory for seller to ship item to them for authentication before selling but now they has allowed people (all over the world) to sell and only send for authentication & QC after item is sold. So each item spend less time in their office possibly lead to decline in QC. Also previously they only accept items to sell within France but now accepting seller from most part of the world.
> 
> There are still some good items to be found on VC. I would advise to go for reputable seller with proven track records.



Agree, check the sellers feedback! They need to improve on so many things and I think they have a hard time keeping up with all the sales since they accept world wide sellers. This leads to mistakes. Lots of mistakes on their part unfortunately.
It is also very hard to contact them which can be extremely frustrating! When you list items sometimes you get very different price suggestions by them. I think it is hit and miss there too! If you are lucky enough to get a knowledgable person looking at your item then the price they suggest will be higher. This process can be very frustrating and many times I have gotten a lower price suggested on my third try than what they suggested on my first try. Talk about confused staff.


----------



## water_lily408

colourful_belle said:


> I have bought and sold through Vestiaire, my experiences were not good, their communication is extremely poor and if you call them, you are often left on a looping automated system for at least 25 minutes before anyone answers.
> 
> I urge all buyers to use an independent authentication service post-purchase.
> 
> They have several fakes on their site and have deemed many fake items authentic and vice versa.  They even had a fake Chanel dress in their 'we love' category (Vestiaire's favorites).
> 
> They deemed one of my bags fake when it was purchased directly from a Chanel staff sale!  Whilst the bag was in their possession, I offered to pay at my own expense for two independent opinions from recognized Chanel authentication services, they ignored all my emails and eventually returned my bag.  Needless to say, I ended all my listings and now sell elsewhere.
> 
> From what I understand, their authenticators authenticate by comparing pictures from reference books as opposed to having first hand knowledge.   I do not trust their so-called Chanel authenticators.


I have a few Herve Leger dresses that do not fit me and a pair of Christian Louboutin that is too small, you know any places that I can sell them with an authentication service like VC in Europe? (I live in The Netherlands). 

I really want the buyer to feel safe about the goods with a 3rd-party authentication as I'm a buyer myself most of the time.

I experienced bad communication with VC, things I ordered took 2 months to arrive and a Prada purse is fake :storm: plus their commission (fee for authentication?) on the selling price is 30%, I really don't wanna deal them anymore


----------



## rendy_haryono

Hi All,

Just want to share my experience also with VC. This website is super awesome and amazing on the negative side. I just bought a YSL Bag on July 14th. 

- On the 15 July, I sent an email and asking the update progress since every time I checked my account the status is "Awaiting Reception". Because I need to know how long the time estimation for QC process and delivery lead time. They replied my email on the next day (16 July) as per attached file

- Because I feel not satisfied with their answer, I tried to leave a comment to the seller and hoping the seller read and reply it (I sent my comment on 16 July also). Within a minutes, they seller replied my comments and said that the item already sent to VC

- Then, I capture the screen to show the seller's comment and send it back to VC, and hoping they realise that the item already sent to them

- Waiting for 2 days without any update, then I sent another email on 18 July asking about the progress since the seller already sent the items on 16 July, but up until now the status is "Awaiting Reception"

- The silly thing is, they replied my email with the same email on the 16 July (pls check the 2nd photo). It seems, their email only a template and they replied their customer email without even read it at all. I really cant believe it. I also work in the retail industry and I never experienced this kind of customer services before. 

- They keep put the responsibility on the seller side with saying "this delay depends on the reactivity of the sellers to send us their item." Even I already mentioned that the item already sent to them on 16 July!!!! COME ON!!! the delay depends on the moron people who are working behind VC!!!! 

My feedback is,
1. very poor in communication
2. customer satisfaction is the most un-important thing in their company culture and I think they didn't want to put any effort to give the best customer services

And the most regret which I have is, I just realise that the seller has their own website and Facebook page and we are able to buy it in here. If I can turn back the time, 1000% sure I will not use VC as intermediate party.

They create their own system and SOP, but they cant work with their own SOP, WTF??? Better to work like ebay if you cant handle all of those things...

I think all of them need to be re-trained on how to work and provide good customer services.


/Rendy


----------



## mere girl

Hi - is there an email address to contact VC please?
thank you...


----------



## Scandibabe

mere girl said:


> Hi - is there an email address to contact VC please?
> thank you...




Did you buy something there? I've cancelled my account after only one purchase and after reading this thread...


----------



## mere girl

Scandibabe said:


> Did you buy something there? I've cancelled my account after only one purchase and after reading this thread...



I bought my black/bronze moto there last year with no problems at all....
I have bought another moto earlier this week and just wanted to contact them, fingers crossed everything will be ok again, but there doesn't seem to be an email contact, just a phone number.


----------



## Scandibabe

mere girl said:


> I bought my black/bronze moto there last year with no problems at all....
> 
> I have bought another moto earlier this week and just wanted to contact them, fingers crossed everything will be ok again, but there doesn't seem to be an email contact, just a phone number.




Is it 08 gray? Finger crossed! Post pics, when you get it. I'm also in waiting modus for my quilted. I'm a bit concerned, because postage with USPS is not always flawless and my jacket is stacked in sort facility SAN Fransisco without further progress for a day now (


----------



## mere girl

Scandibabe said:


> Is it 08 gray? Finger crossed! Post pics, when you get it. I'm also in waiting modus for my quilted. I'm a bit concerned, because postage with USPS is not always flawless and my jacket is stacked in sort facility SAN Fransisco without further progress for a day now (



I bought the 08 brown..
good luck..at least mine is only being shipped from France to the UK so it doesn't usually take long, and of course no custom problems.


----------



## lovely64

mere girl said:


> I bought the 08 brown..
> good luck..at least mine is only being shipped from France to the UK so it doesn't usually take long, and of course no custom problems.


 Here is their email address:

support@vestiairecollective.com


----------



## mere girl

lovely64 said:


> Here is their email address:
> 
> support@vestiairecollective.com



Thank you lovely64
I have to say I am quite impressed with VC so far
They contacted me re the moto jacket last night as they found a flaw that wasn't mentioned ..they asked me if I would like a slight reduction in the price or whether I would like to cancel. I cancelled and I have received my full refund this morning.

On another item I forgot to insert the 10% discount code on items 'ready to ship' ...doh!
I have emailed them asking if they will honour the code...we'll see what happens there!


----------



## demicouture

mere girl said:


> Thank you lovely64
> 
> I have to say I am quite impressed with VC so far
> 
> They contacted me re the moto jacket last night as they found a flaw that wasn't mentioned ..they asked me if I would like a slight reduction in the price or whether I would like to cancel. I cancelled and I have received my full refund this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> On another item I forgot to insert the 10% discount code on items 'ready to ship' ...doh!
> 
> I have emailed them asking if they will honour the code...we'll see what happens there!




Yes sometimes they are good like that. I had bought a Cartier watch on there which said VERY good condition but when they received it it was scratched so I had the option to cancel my sale! Thank goodness!

However I had a 10% code recently and bought sth on the app and it did not give me option to enter the code. Before u knew it the payment was confirmed! I sent them a lengthy email... All I got was an inexperienced girl tell me "tough luck" basically.
Angrily and because I did not wanna miss out on the discount I bought sth else so they honour it to me at least!!  &#128514;
Oh well... They are one hell of a non organized and non service orientated company!!! 
They should take a slice off how it's done in America!!


----------



## lovely64

mere girl said:


> Thank you lovely64
> I have to say I am quite impressed with VC so far
> They contacted me re the moto jacket last night as they found a flaw that wasn't mentioned ..they asked me if I would like a slight reduction in the price or whether I would like to cancel. I cancelled and I have received my full refund this morning.
> 
> On another item I forgot to insert the 10% discount code on items 'ready to ship' ...doh!
> I have emailed them asking if they will honour the code...we'll see what happens there!



Well you have been lucky and this has happened to me too re the flaws and option to cancel. On the downside it has also happened two times with items, expensive ones, that passed quality control but were in poor condition with defects and holes. Both hermes, one cdc bracelet and one cashmere shawl. I had to wait over a month to cet my money back for the shawl and the cdc got refunded by paypal ruling in my favour.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I just tried to sell a bag to Videdressing but it seems they are slow or scam? From the way of their website look and the customer service, videdressing looks exactly the same as Vestiaire almost 100%, only the commission is lower. I sent the bag 1 week ago. They confirmed they received it and contacted the buyer. Until now I haven't heard anything as well as the money. I contacted the buyer but no response. Am I going to lose the bag and the money??? It's worth 5500. Anyone has any experience with Videdressing?


----------



## lovely64

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I just tried to sell a bag to Videdressing but it seems they are slow or scam? From the way of their website look and the customer service, videdressing looks exactly the same as Vestiaire almost 100%, only the commission is lower. I sent the bag 1 week ago. They confirmed they received it and contacted the buyer. Until now I haven't heard anything as well as the money. I contacted the buyer but no response. Am I going to lose the bag and the money??? It's worth 5500. Anyone has any experience with Videdressing?



I have never heard of them. I hope all ends well for you! 

Sometimes it is worth paying a bit more in commission for peace of mind. At least VC is legit and reaches a fairly vast audience.


----------



## new_to_lv

I just ordered a bag from them and I am waiting to recieve it &#128552; I hope the seller is alright and that the bag is as nice as in the pictures....
The bag has just left VC and is on it's way....


----------



## mere girl

Well I received a lovely item form VC, bought on Saturday and received yesterday (it was 'ready to ship' tho..)
regarding the fact that I 'forgot' to put the 10% code in, this is their response -


''We are very sorry but we are unable to apply or refund promotional codes on items once the purchase has been made as it is not permitted in our technical system. However as a gesture we are more than happy to provide you with a promotional voucher for 25 euros off a purchase over 150 euros as a token of our appreciation for choosing our site''.


----------



## Scandibabe

mere girl said:


> Well I received a lovely item form VC, bought on Saturday and received yesterday (it was 'ready to ship' tho..)
> 
> regarding the fact that I 'forgot' to put the 10% code in, this is their response -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''We are very sorry but we are unable to apply or refund promotional codes on items once the purchase has been made as it is not permitted in our technical system. However as a gesture we are more than happy to provide you with a promotional voucher for 25 euros off a purchase over 150 euros as a token of our appreciation for choosing our site''.




Wow! I've never heard about so good customer care from VC before! Maybe I was to quick to cancel my account there...


----------



## mere girl

I've just been reading that Matches Fashion were able to apply a 20% discount code after people had purchased items on their site...I did send a link to this thread in my reply to Vestaire so hopefully they are reading this and are able to reassess their customer service.


----------



## kjbrwck

I haven't tried Vestaire yet - am just getting my head around it all.
One thing i'm noticing is listings for the same item from different sellers. Exactly the same pictures, same description.
Does anyone know if this is a case of one seller buying an item from another and re-listing it almost immediately? Or is it purely a scam?
Do VC monitor listings before they go live? Or just check the quality and authenticity once the sale has been made?


----------



## Amsterdam

kjbrwck said:


> I haven't tried Vestaire yet - am just getting my head around it all.
> One thing i'm noticing is listings for the same item from different sellers. Exactly the same pictures, same description.
> Does anyone know if this is a case of one seller buying an item from another and re-listing it almost immediately? Or is it purely a scam?
> Do VC monitor listings before they go live? Or just check the quality and authenticity once the sale has been made?




The same listing will be back online with the same pics when the buyer puts the item back up for sale after they decide
not to keep the item.

VC checks the quality and authenticity once the sale has been made and the item is shipped to them.


----------



## sparkle7

I have had a bad experience with VC. I think there customer service is terrible. I purchased an item last year and after a month heard nothing about item being shipped. I tried to reach seller and VC but no response. I had to file a charge back after months of  no response to get my money back. I will never purchase from them again.


----------



## TaLuLaGee

Hi Ladies,

I found this thread by chance and am so shocked by all the negative experiences you've had with Vestiaire Collective. They are indeed very popular in France and I have considered selling through them but got turned off by their commission and the way they "suggest" the selling price for your item.

In the end, I decided to work with their closest competitor, Videdressing.com and so far (one year or so later) had pleasant experiences as a "seller". They are not as glamorized as VC but they are doing a fine job. They are improving their site, system and service continuously. 

They have, however, increased their commission of 10% with an additional 3 euros per item which, I think, is still reasonable. 

Hope this feedback helps!


----------



## demicouture

Well personally I still use them as it works "ok" for me.
However just yesterday I saw a very VERY bad Saint Laurent fake Ranger Boot put up and although I usually do not bash a sale I can't stand counterfeits.... Selling and buying them is indeed a crime, specially in France! As I have the same shoe (real ones) I mentioned it and that something was off... VC always replies with some robotic words:"don't worry bla bla bla...". They did seem to have however removed this item.
As for another pair of shoes, black Valentino espadrilles (fake ones) they are still up. I own about 5 of these bought from the boutique and none of them look like the ones on VC. I mean seriously, VC and their stupid "can you spot a fake" campaign..??? What is all that about? 
I am asking YOU, VC:
Can YOU spot a fake? Cause I certainly can, thanks!


----------



## vmarsh

I purchased celine skirt from vestiaire collective in very good condition and received this skirt dirty with a STITCHED HOLE on the front. When I returned this skirt back I was given 2 options - to resell it (dirty with stitched hole) or they will send it back to me as this skirt is second hand and "slight signs of wear". I sent them about 10 e-mails without any result. So be warned!, they probably will sell this skirt with hole as in very good condition again, under my account. Even on eBay if you are buying an item not as described you can return it, there is no protection here. This is ridiculous.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/skirts/celine/grey-silk-skirt-1031657.shtml


----------



## demicouture

vmarsh said:


> I purchased celine skirt from vestiaire collective in very good condition and received this skirt dirty with a STITCHED HOLE on the front. When I returned this skirt back I was given 2 options - to resell it (dirty with stitched hole) or they will send it back to me as this skirt is second hand and "slight signs of wear". I sent them about 10 e-mails without any result. So be warned!, they probably will sell this skirt with hole as in very good condition again, under my account. Even on eBay if you are buying an item not as described you can return it, there is no protection here. This is ridiculous.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/skirts/celine/grey-silk-skirt-1031657.shtml




So sorry to hear that! VC service is dreadful! 

These Valentino Espadrilles that are clearly fake are still up on the site... Waiting for some innocent soul to buy them... Soooooooo bad!

I don't have a problem with people overpricing stuff (Birkin Soleil 35 currently priced at 18.000 euros) because it's law of demand and that's how it is unfortunately 
HOWEVER, I DO have a big issue with counterfeit goods!!!! It is a crime.. And no, it is not ok for obvious fakes to be sold THEN be authenticated by so called specialists and THEN only IF they realise it is a fake to refund the buyer.... NO NO NO Vestiaire Collectice, you gotta b better than that!!!!


----------



## vmarsh

At least fake item you can wear...I cannot wear the skirt with a hole so is it any way to get my money back? I'm so angry. They keep answering ` We offer each buyer the opportunity to re-list their item with no additional commission`! I believe the person who sold item not as described has to re-sell it, not deceived buyer.


----------



## GemsBerry

vmarsh said:


> At least fake item you can wear...I cannot wear the skirt with a hole so is it any way to get my money back? I'm so angry. They keep answering ` We offer each buyer the opportunity to re-list their item with no additional commission`! I believe the person who sold item not as described has to re-sell it, not deceived buyer.



How did you pay? if you scroll back this thread you will see that many of us had the same situation (not as described/damaged item and were offered to re-sell it for a fee), so we had to file a claim with PayPal and PayPal returned money.


----------



## loriesara

Ok so I should have learned from the first time, but it seems like a second item I have sold has gotten lost, somehow. 

Shipped an item three weeks ago, it's been picked up by the DHL, last notice from the delivery center in a nearby town on 4th of August saying "contact DHL". Called them - they have no idea where it is, they promised to look into it. Next day get a call again, they said something about an order (?) to deliver it by local mail (French La Poste) so it can't be tracked. They've been calling back and forth a few times now, asking more details from me and trying to call VC themselves, last time the man I spoke with said that VC's reply to him had been "We receive so many parcels, we cannot know if we have received this one or not, maybe contact the seller again?", and he was asking me if I have any specific contact person there he could contact, since the customer service is so ****. Unfortunately of course, I don't.

Still trying to locate it, so far no luck. Got an email that the sale will be cancelled next week.

I also emailed Vestiaire Collective to let them know about this, the lady at the customer service just said that "Well it looks like the parcel is still located in this town where the delivery center is. You can see this from the attached delivery information, with the last record from 4.8.2014. Maybe you could call DHL, sort it out with them and let us know what happens."

No **** Sherlock, I can track my own parcel and that stupid information from 4.8.2014 is the exact problem at hand. 

So yeah, no resolution yet, but will keep you posted, again! 

Sooooo you buyers, when you don't hear anything from your item being shipped etc, it might be that it has just been lost! Not that the seller won't ship it!


----------



## EmilyAnne

vmarsh-  How did you pay?  If you paid through paypal,  open a dispute.  Don't send the item back until you are instructed to do so through paypal.  This is how I was refunded for my dyed Givenchy Antigona.  Paypal refers to such items as "Item Significantly Not as Described."

I sent photos of the bag to paypal,  but I'm certain that I was granted a refund because Vestiare never responded to the paypal inquiry.  
I think once a dispute is opened,  Vestiare just ignores it until the time expires.  
Good  luck.


----------



## Papillon99

*Vestiaire Collective falsely pre-collecting customs duties*

I have been working with the U.S. Customs Office about Vestiaire Collective falsely pre-collecting customs duties.  Here is part of a message from the Customs Office that outlines the illegality of the practice. Caveat emptor. --


_You are highly advised to report this information to the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Bureau.  Pre-collecting customs duties is illegal.  There is no way for the exporter to know what the CBP Entry Officer will determine what the HTS code will be for an item or if duty will be assessed._

I'll never do business with this company again.


----------



## lovely64

vmarsh said:


> I purchased celine skirt from vestiaire collective in very good condition and received this skirt dirty with a STITCHED HOLE on the front. When I returned this skirt back I was given 2 options - to resell it (dirty with stitched hole) or they will send it back to me as this skirt is second hand and "slight signs of wear". I sent them about 10 e-mails without any result. So be warned!, they probably will sell this skirt with hole as in very good condition again, under my account. Even on eBay if you are buying an item not as described you can return it, there is no protection here. This is ridiculous.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/skirts/celine/grey-silk-skirt-1031657.shtml



Always pay via paypal. Then you can open a dispute and get your money back.


----------



## lovely64

EmilyAnne said:


> vmarsh-  How did you pay?  If you paid through paypal,  open a dispute.  Don't send the item back until you are instructed to do so through paypal.  This is how I was refunded for my dyed Givenchy Antigona.  Paypal refers to such items as "Item Significantly Not as Described."
> 
> I sent photos of the bag to paypal,  but I'm certain that I was granted a refund because Vestiare never responded to the paypal inquiry.
> I think once a dispute is opened,  Vestiare just ignores it until the time expires.
> Good  luck.



Correct, they never reply to claims. I have had to open two INR and one SNAD, I got my money back each time thanks to paypal.

I also sell with them and take pride in only offering perfect luxury items. I have a very high ranking too but unfortunately so many sellers lie about condition, and VC lets the items pas quality control.

Their 30% plus commission is insane as well considering what you get in terms of service. Not much. I am also a premium member and supposedly my listed items get fast tracked, bull, it takes as long as it did before so the only perk is one free shipping per month. So, you have to buy to be able to get some value for being premium member, lol! They dont even speak decent english if you try to call them. No good at all.

Conde nast has bought them or a part of them for millions so I suggest they use some to improve their bad website and app.


----------



## lovely64

demicouture said:


> So sorry to hear that! VC service is dreadful!
> 
> These Valentino Espadrilles that are clearly fake are still up on the site... Waiting for some innocent soul to buy them... Soooooooo bad!
> 
> I don't have a problem with people overpricing stuff (Birkin Soleil 35 currently priced at 18.000 euros) because it's law of demand and that's how it is unfortunately
> HOWEVER, I DO have a big issue with counterfeit goods!!!! It is a crime.. And no, it is not ok for obvious fakes to be sold THEN be authenticated by so called specialists and THEN only IF they realise it is a fake to refund the buyer.... NO NO NO Vestiaire Collectice, you gotta b better than that!!!!


 I saw them and they look fake IMO too. I could not help but comment! I hate fakes and I get so upset when I see them listed on VC!!!!!


----------



## colourful_belle

TaLuLaGee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I found this thread by chance and am so shocked by all the negative experiences you've had with Vestiaire Collective. They are indeed very popular in France and I have considered selling through them but got turned off by their commission and the way they "suggest" the selling price for your item.
> 
> In the end, I decided to work with their closest competitor, Videdressing.com and so far (one year or so later) had pleasant experiences as a "seller". They are not as glamorized as VC but they are doing a fine job. They are improving their site, system and service continuously.
> 
> They have, however, increased their commission of 10% with an additional 3 euros per item which, I think, is still reasonable.
> 
> Hope this feedback helps!



Thank you for the info, I've not had a good experiences with VC,  I will try Videdressing.com


----------



## mere girl

I want to resell an item I bought there as I am still within the 10 day time frame...but I have removed the VC control tags from the jacket (although I still have them). I have contacted VC asking if this is still ok to resell but they haven't contacted me, has anyone resold ok having removed the tags?


----------



## lovely64

mere girl said:


> I want to resell an item I bought there as I am still within the 10 day time frame...but I have removed the VC control tags from the jacket (although I still have them). I have contacted VC asking if this is still ok to resell but they haven't contacted me, has anyone resold ok having removed the tags?



I think it is ok but I am not 100% sure though.


----------



## mere girl

lovely64 said:


> I think it is ok but I am not 100% sure though.



^ thanks - I think I will have to give them a ring.


----------



## Atlantida_13

mere girl said:


> I want to resell an item I bought there as I am still within the 10 day time frame...but I have removed the VC control tags from the jacket (although I still have them). I have contacted VC asking if this is still ok to resell but they haven't contacted me, has anyone resold ok having removed the tags?







Hi, I do not know if you were able to resell, but I believe that it doesn´t make sense not allowing since this is a resale site where you buy and sell used (also new, it´s true) items. 


Best


----------



## soleilbrun

water_lily408 said:


> I have a few Herve Leger dresses that do not fit me and a pair of Christian Louboutin that is too small, you know any places that I can sell them with an authentication service like VC in Europe? (I live in The Netherlands).
> 
> I really want the buyer to feel safe about the goods with a 3rd-party authentication as I'm a buyer myself most of the time.
> 
> I experienced bad communication with VC, things I ordered took 2 months to arrive and a Prada purse is fake :storm: plus their commission (fee for authentication?) on the selling price is 30%, I really don't wanna deal them anymore


 
Lollipuff.com authenticates all items before listing them on their site and the commission is low. They are located in the US and once the item is sold, you ship directly to the buyer. I use them often as a buyer and a seller without any issues. The best service and a great community.


----------



## GemsBerry

Does anybody have any experience with *Tradesy*? I was looking at this site as alternative to VC.
it's US site that offers the same services. according to reviews, people have mixed experiences depending on the individual seller, but it seems they have EASY returns and good customer service.


----------



## voilasabine

Hello Ladies! 
I was stupid enough not to read anything about VC and made a purchase and additionally with a CC and not through paypal! 
Now I am quite worried  

I cross my fingers that my experience will be positive! 
S.


----------



## R1MADGIRL

I also stupidly signed up to VC before seeing this thread, purchased an LV cuff and almost 30 days later still nothing!
Have read them the riot act as well as their own T's&C's and if they don't despatch by this Sunday their 30 days are up and they will have to refund me 
I've told them exactly what I think of their site and customer (dis)service so this will be my first and last dealing with them.
I also pointed out an horrendous fake Mulberry clutch/purse on there to them and the reply was "it's difficult to determine the authenticity from photo's".....hmmmm well it was that bad it was blatantly obvious!


----------



## LadyPearl

I'm in utter panic!! I also stupidly bought a Hermes Birkin bag via VC before reading this forum. The bag I received yesterday is obviously a fake. It smells of plastic, not high quality leather, and even my usually clueless husband comments my Zara work bag is of better quality! I couldn't believe VC can pass this bag off as authentic!

I've paid by Amex through PayPal (not linked to a PayPal account), & I hope I'll be covered by their buyer's protection scheme. I sent them an email last night & hope to hear from them soon. Welcome your advices!


----------



## puggle

I also wish I had read reviews before using this site.
Unfortunately went by fact that huge advertisements in high quality fashion mags like Vogue and Tatler, as well as broadsheet advertising.

I purchased a dress from a french seller 1 month ago. Money is taken immediately. 3 weeks with no communication and I was advised by company to contact the seller myself.
Multiple emails with no response, finally she responded, apologised for delay and said would be posted to Vestiare next morning.
Did not do this.
Still Vestiare would not cancel and refund - they stick absolutely to the 30 day rule, even when seller clearly dishonest in this case.
In fact, she finally sent the item, which was apparently not as described, so they have said I will be refunded - but no date given for this.

I had opened a Paypal dispute which they told me I had to close when the item was finally tracked to them.
Unfortunately I believe that means I cannot open another dispute over the same issue, but will try if my refund is not immediate.

This is a very untrustworthy site - I would stay clear or if you are really tempted, only use Paypal. It makes no sense to take payment before they have received and checked the items, but they have not been prepared to comment on this either.


----------



## puggle

Just discovered that Conde Nast (who own Vogue/Tatler/Vanity Fair etc) have huge investment in Vestiare Collective - this is why they run big advertising features in their magazines (and hence duped me). Advertising in these mags is subtle - says 'advertisement' in small letters top of page only - so often looks like legitimate researched articles, which is obviously entirely inaccurate. It is not fraudulent but certainly deceptive and the features never state that Conde Nast has financial interest in the company.

Worse than I thought then - kicking myself at falling for this


----------



## R1MADGIRL

I shall be interested to see how I get on tomorrow because their 30 day limit is up then and they have agreed to refund me as the item has not been sent to them.
It had better be an immediate refund or I shall be charging them interest on my money that they've had for a month...ok it won't be much but it's the principle! 
Very interesting to hear that Conde Nast have a huge investment in VC,doesn't exactly look good that high profile magazines are advertising a company that passes off counterfeit goods


----------



## demicouture

So sorry to hear about both your misadventures!! 
It is so sad that VC is so UNprofessional considering they are backed now by CondeNast. They clearly grew too big too quick.. In fact very quick! 
I do still use them but see how many new items they load every day and it's just crazy as the staff/customer service CANNOT keep up!! 

They have an uneducated staff and keep advertising how they can spot fakes and try and teach you in a tutorial email..seriously!

Some items I have on my watch list even before they go live are clearly fake... I watch them to see when VC will actually realise they are fake.. But often they have no clue.. Sad!


----------



## demicouture

LadyPearl said:


> I'm in utter panic!! I also stupidly bought a Hermes Birkin bag via VC before reading this forum. The bag I received yesterday is obviously a fake. It smells of plastic, not high quality leather, and even my usually clueless husband comments my Zara work bag is of better quality! I couldn't believe VC can pass this bag off as authentic!
> 
> I've paid by Amex through PayPal (not linked to a PayPal account), & I hope I'll be covered by their buyer's protection scheme. I sent them an email last night & hope to hear from them soon. Welcome your advices!




Oh no!!!
Do you have pics of the bag. I am sure VC reads this thread and they should really be put to shame.


----------



## GemsBerry

LadyPearl said:


> I'm in utter panic!! I also stupidly bought a Hermes Birkin bag via VC before reading this forum. The bag I received yesterday is obviously a fake. It smells of plastic, not high quality leather, and even my usually clueless husband comments my Zara work bag is of better quality! I couldn't believe VC can pass this bag off as authentic!
> 
> I've paid by Amex through PayPal (not linked to a PayPal account), & I hope I'll be covered by their buyer's protection scheme. I sent them an email last night & hope to hear from them soon. Welcome your advices!



Sorry to hear about that. This is what you can do:
- contact this site, it's recognized authenticator, send them some pics and get their statement (they charge some small fees like $20).
- contact VC and ask for FREE return label and FULL refund. if they don't oblige or act with delays (like they usually do) then
 - contact PayPal and open the case. PayPal will place a hold on the amount you paid to VC, you will have to show them proof of return shipping and VC needs to confirm that they received the item. Payment via not linked card should be covered by buyer protection.

IHTH


----------



## LadyPearl

Puggle: sorry to hear about your experience, I too wrongly trusted VC because they were featured more than once in mags like Vogue etc.

demicouture: thanks, I'll upload some pics I took just now. I'm a tpf newbie, so hopeful I can find the way to upload quickly.

GemsBerry: thanks for you valuable advice, it's really useful reading yours & other's experiences. I've contacted bababebi yesterday. Also, PayPal confirmed PayPal payment using guest outlet is covered (phew!) & has now given me a claim number, whilst VC emailed back that it's been passed on to their Members Relations Service.


----------



## LadyPearl

demicouture: the pics taken on my phone. They show:

1) the fibre sticking out from the side of the strap. Real leather don't have fibre like this, only synthetics!

2) the suspicious red colour where the seam of the handles & the top corners of the flab are scuffed.

3) the are gaps between the metal hardware where should sit flat on ends of the straps. 

4) although the bag has the "H" at the end of the zip, the zip pull stays semi-horizontal, the pull is thin & flimsy, nothing like the leather zip pull on the zip-up top I bought direct from Hermes.


----------



## LadyPearl

I've just taken my top out to compare the zips, you can see the "leather" zip pull of counterfeit sent by VC does not have stitching & flimsy (photo 1 shows how the synthetic material 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
can be rolled into a curve) whereas the authentic Hermes zip pull (albeit attached on clothing instead of a bag) has stitching & the leather is stiffer.


----------



## demicouture

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about that. This is what you can do:
> 
> - contact this site, it's recognized authenticator, send them some pics and get their statement (they charge some small fees like $20).
> 
> - contact VC and ask for FREE return label and FULL refund. if they don't oblige or act with delays (like they usually do) then
> 
> - contact PayPal and open the case. PayPal will place a hold on the amount you paid to VC, you will have to show them proof of return shipping and VC needs to confirm that they received the item. Payment via not linked card should be covered by buyer protection.
> 
> 
> 
> IHTH




Hi GemsBerry,
Which would be the website that authenticates? 
Thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

demicouture said:


> Hi GemsBerry,
> Which would be the website that authenticates?
> Thank you!



Sorry, link didn't attach for some reason http://www.authenticate4u.com/default.html
ETA: I looked at your pictures, stitching is a huge red flag as well. especially on third picture stitching is uneven.
Good luck with your claim, keep us posted.


----------



## seagullz

The experience sound horrible..I was hoping to buy a Balenciaga bag from that site from something but I don't have paypal.


----------



## demicouture

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry, link didn't attach for some reason http://www.authenticate4u.com/default.html
> ETA: I looked at your pictures, stitching is a huge red flag as well. especially on third picture stitching is uneven.
> Good luck with your claim, keep us posted.




Thank you for the link!
The bag is not mine though &#128521;
I am hoping VC can resolve all these issues with counterfeits!! It's TERRIBLE!!


----------



## puggle

Thankfully got my refund back through Paypal, unclear if this was any reflection of the threat of legal action as my emails went unanswered.  Still irritates me that this company have had my money for a month and I've got nothing to show for it except a whole trail of increasingly fraught emails. That includes no apology.

Also interesting that I was sent a 'Customer Service satisfaction questionnaire' - which I clearly used to vent my fury.  2 days later, I get the same email! So here is a company that also doesn't take their feedback very seriously.  Not sure who is running this operation but clearly no-one with any business sense or experience of dealing with customers.  Not to be trusted.


----------



## soleilbrun

demicouture said:


> Thank you for the link!
> The bag is not mine though &#55357;&#56841;
> I am hoping VC can resolve all these issues with counterfeits!! It's TERRIBLE!!


 
Lesley from a4u is very sick and currently not doing any authentications. You might want to verrify this is still the case before paying and waiting.


----------



## GemsBerry

soleilbrun said:


> Lesley from a4u is very sick and currently not doing any authentications. You might want to verrify this is still the case before paying and waiting.



that's very sad, I didn't know.


----------



## lovely64

LadyPearl said:


> demicouture: the pics taken on my phone. They show:
> 
> 1) the fibre sticking out from the side of the strap. Real leather don't have fibre like this, only synthetics!
> 
> 2) the suspicious red colour where the seam of the handles & the top corners of the flab are scuffed.
> 
> 3) the are gaps between the metal hardware where should sit flat on ends of the straps.
> 
> 4) although the bag has the "H" at the end of the zip, the zip pull stays semi-horizontal, the pull is thin & flimsy, nothing like the leather zip pull on the zip-up top I bought direct from Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 2770652
> View attachment 2770653
> View attachment 2770654
> View attachment 2770656
> View attachment 2770657


 I am very sorry about this! I agree that the bag looks questionable.

I just wrote VC an email with the link to this thread, and I told them what I thought about this. 

I also sell (and sometimes I buy but seldom) on VC and I take GREAT pride in my items and I feel that this reflects sooooooo badly on those of us who are honest and respectful! I am disgusted by all the fakes that I am seeing there. I really really am and I will never ever buy anything from them without paying via PAYPAL. I only sell to cull my Collection so I can do that elsewhere should I have to.

Let us know what bababebi says, she is highly professional with an extended experience of Hermes. Good luck!

Who was the seller you bought it from if you don`t mind me asking? Was her name Kristina? I Think I have located your "bag".

adding: I feel so angry about this!! This is EXACTLY why people list fake hermes on VC all the time! They will get to sell a fake hermes for a profit of around 7000 euros or so. I have seen many fake birkins there and also many many fake collier de chien hermes bracelets. It makes me livid. I need to calm down and realize that I cannot change the World but it is hard because it makes my blood boil.


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Thankfully got my refund today via paypal,did actually get an apology and a £15 voucher which needless to say I won't be using!


----------



## Amsterdam

I'm happy that you got a full refund!!


----------



## mere girl

Over a week since my VC order was processed and the seller still hasn't sent in the item...so frustrating as there is nothing I can do


----------



## lovely64

mere girl said:


> Over a week since my VC order was processed and the seller still hasn't sent in the item...so frustrating as there is nothing I can do


 I know, that is very frustrating. I Always send the same day of the sale or the day after at the latest. Unless it is the weekend.


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi everyone,
I rarely post on this particular forum, but wanted to give you all a heads-up about my extremely negative experience with Vestiare Collective.  I ordered a pre-loved Chanel jacket, size 36, which indicated that it was fully returnable (it was sold by a professional seller).  When the jacket arrived, it did not fit and had clear signs of alterations which hadn't been described in the listing.  So, I contacted Vestiare to return it and was told I'd receive a return authorization number shortly.  That was over a week ago (and btw you only have 14 days to return an item).  I have since called or emailed five times to follow up about this item.  Each time I have been told that the returns team is "very busy," but have received nothing that would enable me to return the item.  Each time I am told that I will be receiving an email "shortly."

Honestly, I don't have time for this kind of follow up and hassle.  My most recent phone call was today, and supposedly they were going to now mark the need for  return authorization as "urgent."  Just wanted you all to have this info if you are considering purchasing through Vestiare.

By contrast, Yoogi's and AFF, among many others, offer a hassle-free experience.  I don't see how Vestiare will survive in the long run if this is the way they operate.


----------



## halohalo

Call your credit card company. They can help speed things up.


----------



## Baglover121

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone,
> I rarely post on this particular forum, but wanted to give you all a heads-up about my extremely negative experience with Vestiare Collective.  I ordered a pre-loved Chanel jacket, size 36, which indicated that it was fully returnable (it was sold by a professional seller).  When the jacket arrived, it did not fit and had clear signs of alterations which hadn't been described in the listing.  So, I contacted Vestiare to return it and was told I'd receive a return authorization number shortly.  That was over a week ago (and btw you only have 14 days to return an item).  I have since called or emailed five times to follow up about this item.  Each time I have been told that the returns team is "very busy," but have received nothing that would enable me to return the item.  Each time I am told that I will be receiving an email "shortly."
> 
> Honestly, I don't have time for this kind of follow up and hassle.  My most recent phone call was today, and supposedly they were going to now mark the need for  return authorization as "urgent."  Just wanted you all to have this info if you are considering purchasing through Vestiare.
> 
> By contrast, Yoogi's and AFF, among many others, offer a hassle-free experience.  I don't see how Vestiare will survive in the long run if this is the way they operate.



That's terrible ,don't give up yet,,keeping bombarding them with emails and calls , or better twitter your experience.

there have been loads of negative reviews about VC lately, I don't know where you live, but in Europe VC is heavily publicised in blogs and mags as %100 authentic, they did give freebies to few bloggers to rave about it and it did work, but  a lot of customers had horrible experiences, from recieving fakes to item of clothings in terrible condition


----------



## new_to_lv

mere girl said:


> Over a week since my VC order was processed and the seller still hasn't sent in the item...so frustrating as there is nothing I can do




It is now OVER 2 weeks since I made my VC order and the seller hasn't sent in the bag yet!!! This is sooooo very frustrating!! I do not want to wait any longer, but like you said... there is nothing I can do about it!!! I wish I could cancel the whole thing...


----------



## mere girl

new_to_lv said:


> It is now OVER 2 weeks since I made my VC order and the seller hasn't sent in the bag yet!!! This is sooooo very frustrating!! I do not want to wait any longer, but like you said... there is nothing I can do about it!!! I wish I could cancel the whole thing...


Mine turned up at VC today so fingers crossed for you...but I do think after two weeks you should be able to cancel. I would've changed my mind over a bag after two weeks! Good luck....


----------



## new_to_lv

mere girl said:


> Mine turned up at VC today so fingers crossed for you...but I do think after two weeks you should be able to cancel. I would've changed my mind over a bag after two weeks! Good luck....




I did change my mind. Unfortunatly I think VC gives the seller 30 days before you can cancel!! This is crazy!!!
I think I will call them tomorrow and see what I can do... I ordered the bag on 23rd of septemer...
Hope you will be happy with your item when it arrives...


----------



## Jayne1

Okay -- they are off my shopping list -- thank you!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

new_to_lv said:


> I did change my mind. Unfortunatly I think VC gives the seller 30 days before you can cancel!! This is crazy!!!
> I think I will call them tomorrow and see what I can do... I ordered the bag on 23rd of septemer...
> Hope you will be happy with your item when it arrives...



I doubt you will be able to cancel I'm afraid as I tried to and if it's a private seller then they simply won't cancel unless the seller doesn't ship the item to them in 30 days or if it does not pass their so called inspection.
What they will probably offer is for you to re-sell the item back on the site....I suspect this is often the case and that items "ready to be shipped" are the cases in point.


----------



## katran26

Jayne1 said:


> Okay -- they are off my shopping list -- thank you!



Same here!


----------



## lovely64

R1MADGIRL said:


> I doubt you will be able to cancel I'm afraid as I tried to and if it's a private seller then they simply won't cancel unless the seller doesn't ship the item to them in 30 days or if it does not pass their so called inspection.
> What they will probably offer is for you to re-sell the item back on the site....I suspect this is often the case and that items "ready to be shipped" are the cases in point.


 I agree.

Re the ready to ship thing, that is not Always items that have been rejected. When I had to pay for shipping to them, Before they included Sweden in their pre-paid vouchers, I in fact sent a bunch of items to them in one go. This saved me a lot of Money on shipping. There are still countries that are not included in their free  shipping service but I agree that the majority of the will ship in 24 hours are items that have been returned etc.

Another time when I sold an hermes shawl I accidentally put two hermes shawls in the package when shipping. The other shawl was also listed on my page which meant that they added the 24 hour sign to that shawl. It took me a long time to find out what my mistake had been since the shawl sold elsewhere and I could not find it. I wrote them a million times but they never replied with anything that made sense. I wrote them pleading to get my shawl sent back since it had sold to someone I knew but they never replied nor did they ship it back. Later it sold on VC and they shipped it to the buyer and I got paid.:weird:


----------



## lovely64

I am sorry to hear this. At least they let you return instead of forcing you to resell it.

It is very unfortunate that there has been so many negative experiences with VC, and that they allow fake bags to pas their quality control. That is insanity!

I am very sad about this because there are some fantastic sellers on there too. I have bought from a few of them and I had excellent buys. I agree that many of the sellers seem like liars and scammers in one way or another. All from trying to sell fake items to heavily mistepresentation of their items!

I advice all who consider buying from them to check the sellers VC ranking and previous sales! That is a must and also pay via paypal!

I sell on VC from my own collection so I know there are honest people there. I am extremely upset by all the fake hermes birkins that are listed and sold!!!! I try to ask questions on items I feel look odd or downright fake. I am not popular and many members think I do it out of jealousy or to ruin a sale. That is very far from why I do it.

If a seller has nothing to hide and is honest then answering questions should be no problem! So many show bad pictures, have sold nothing and was given the birkin as a gift. Common, it doesn't take a scientist to feel something might not be on the up and up, yet, so many people seem extremely naive and cluless.


----------



## puggle

Although I did get my refund after 30 days, I was sent two (identical) 'customer experience' questionnaires to do - and despite my very negative experiences, have had no further contact in over a week. Never got an apology.
The £15 voucher has been deleted and I have come off the site.

I have also written to Conde Nast as I have over the years subscribed to several of their magazines - again, not even an acknowledgement of my letter after 2 weeks. I work for a very large organisation with a 48 hr acknowledgement of complaints as standard and a written reply within 14 days as mandatory. This therefore is very poor practice for a business.

This is internet business at its worst and being supported financially by a powerhouse like Conde Nast is deplorable, as adds credibility it does not deserve.

I have no doubt that there are legitimate sellers on the site and it is a shame for them and for honest buyers.


----------



## demicouture

puggle said:


> Although I did get my refund after 30 days, I was sent two (identical) 'customer experience' questionnaires to do - and despite my very negative experiences, have had no further contact in over a week. Never got an apology.
> 
> The £15 voucher has been deleted and I have come off the site.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also written to Conde Nast as I have over the years subscribed to several of their magazines - again, not even an acknowledgement of my letter after 2 weeks. I work for a very large organisation with a 48 hr acknowledgement of complaints as standard and a written reply within 14 days as mandatory. This therefore is very poor practice for a business.
> 
> 
> 
> This is internet business at its worst and being supported financially by a powerhouse like Conde Nast is deplorable, as adds credibility it does not deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that there are legitimate sellers on the site and it is a shame for them and for honest buyers.




This is awful to hear!!
Just like you all my work years I have been taught to deal with complaints in the most efficient and quick manner. 
Most importantly immediately getting back to the customer acknowledging the issue in the most polite and apologetic manner.
VC is run by French and living in France I can safely say that service is a word not known to many companies including VC!!
It is shameful to say the least! 
Conde Nast get your act together, surely you are better than this!


----------



## puggle

Just to let you know, I have just received my THIRD identical customer satisfaction questionnaire from VC!
They have not responded to the other two unsurprisingly - this is a reflection of just how incompetent their customer service is.
I have asked them to stop sending me mail of any sort, apart from the apology I am still owed.
Final nail in the coffin - Conde Nast official responded after 3 requests to say "please send your complaint to customer service at Vestiare Collective".
Not amused.


----------



## SundayRose

I purchased a $5k Chanel bag on Vestiare Collective and it been 2 weeks since it was supposedly sent and it has not arrived to me. Called every agency possible and they say it never left France. 

Tried emailing them 3 or 4 times and they keep palming me off or ingoring my emails replying back with some generic automessage.

In order to find the package VC needs to make the inquiries as they have all the paperwork and they are not replying to me.  

Very disappointed at this stage. Will let you know if it arrives.


----------



## SundayRose

I also did purchase a pair of Chanel shoes and I question their authenticity. 2 other smaller items I purchased are authentic however I paid more than RRP for them.


----------



## SundayRose

Oh and one of the authentic yet overpriced items took months to arrive to me. The reason was the seller went on holidays. 

I have pretty much had it with the site. Spent $10k on there and each time its been a huge drama.


----------



## lovely64

LadyPearl said:


> Puggle: sorry to hear about your experience, I too wrongly trusted VC because they were featured more than once in mags like Vogue etc.
> 
> demicouture: thanks, I'll upload some pics I took just now. I'm a tpf newbie, so hopeful I can find the way to upload quickly.
> 
> GemsBerry: thanks for you valuable advice, it's really useful reading yours & other's experiences. I've contacted bababebi yesterday. Also, PayPal confirmed PayPal payment using guest outlet is covered (phew!) & has now given me a claim number, whilst VC emailed back that it's been passed on to their Members Relations Service.


 Do you have any updates on your bag? Was it fake? I feel it is relevant to hear the outcome. If the bag was fake we need to know and if it was authentic that needs to be disclosed too to not taint the reputation of VC any more than it already is. Thank you.


----------



## LadyPearl

lovely64 said:


> Do you have any updates on your bag? Was it fake? I feel it is relevant to hear the outcome. If the bag was fake we need to know and if it was authentic that needs to be disclosed too to not taint the reputation of VC any more than it already is. Thank you.




Hi lovely64,
I tried to update before whilst using my phone on the train, but what I typed vanished when the reception was cut off, so I gave up until I read your second message above. It's been a stressful fortnight with workload & family duties as well, so writing on purse forum dropped in my priority in my to-do list.

To answer your question, yes, it's a fake as PayPal has concluded their investigation, ruling in my favour and refunded the payment made. The seller was indeed Kristina, and I would like to warn others not to buy Hermes items from her. She claimed the bag belongs to her mom despite alleging it was bought from Hermes at St Moritz (for those tpfers not based in Europe, St Moritz is an upmarket ski resort). The VC listing below:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/hermes/black-leather-birkin-35-1186568.shtml

VC's reputation deserves to be tainted, as they advertised on their website their unique selling point is to check the authenticity & compliance of description before shipping the sold items, but as quite a few tpfers had experienced counterfeits or problems such as holes in their clothing items & paint job on the bag sold, they are not doing their job and put those of us through unnecessary stress! The counterfeit VC shipped to me was not even made of leather, one would have thought their "expert" can easily spot that?! 

It's a shame, despite I think the business idea to include authentication & description compliance is a good one (that's why I felt confident to use VC in the first place), it seems VC spends their resources on advertising on Vogue etc or on their website development instead of employing or training staff that carry out these checks or responding to customers' email.

I'm still upset that VC's Member Relations Service have not once responded to my emails relating to my complaints about the counterfeit. However, they have the cheek to email me after PayPal's decision that I should go log into my VC account and fill in a form to ship the fake Birkin back to them. I read the rules in PayPal's Buyer Protection that a counterfeit item should not be send back to seller. I'd be happy to send the fake Birkin to PayPal with VC's security tag still attached to the bag (as shown in my earlier photos), but not to VC (so they can resell it to another victim & gain more commission).

I would like to thank the other tpfers who wrote earlier posts in this thread, without your information my initial panic would have been much worse. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## lovely64

LadyPearl said:


> Hi lovely64,
> I tried to update before whilst using my phone on the train, but what I typed vanished when the reception was cut off, so I gave up until I read your second message above. It's been a stressful fortnight with workload & family duties as well, so writing on purse forum dropped in my priority in my to-do list.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, it's a fake as PayPal has concluded their investigation, ruling in my favour and refunded the payment made. The seller was indeed Kristina, and I would like to warn others not to buy Hermes items from her. She claimed the bag belongs to her mom despite alleging it was bought from Hermes at St Moritz (for those tpfers not based in Europe, St Moritz is an upmarket ski resort). The VC listing below:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/hermes/black-leather-birkin-35-1186568.shtml
> 
> VC's reputation deserves to be tainted, as they advertised on their website their unique selling point is to check the authenticity & compliance of description before shipping the sold items, but as quite a few tpfers had experienced counterfeits or problems such as holes in their clothing items & paint job on the bag sold, they are not doing their job and put those of us through unnecessary stress! The counterfeit VC shipped to me was not even made of leather, one would have thought their "expert" can easily spot that?!
> 
> It's a shame, despite I think the business idea to include authentication & description compliance is a good one (that's why I felt confident to use VC in the first place), it seems VC spends their resources on advertising on Vogue etc or on their website development instead of employing or training staff that carry out these checks or responding to customers' email.
> 
> I'm still upset that VC's Member Relations Service have not once responded to my emails relating to my complaints about the counterfeit. However, they have the cheek to email me after PayPal's decision that I should go log into my VC account and fill in a form to ship the fake Birkin back to them. I read the rules in PayPal's Buyer Protection that a counterfeit item should not be send back to seller. I'd be happy to send the fake Birkin to PayPal with VC's security tag still attached to the bag (as shown in my earlier photos), but not to VC (so they can resell it to another victim & gain more commission).
> 
> I would like to thank the other tpfers who wrote earlier posts in this thread, without your information my initial panic would have been much worse.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


 Thank you very much for the update! I saw it was fake when you posted your Pictures. It is insane that VC says they are experts but they let fake items pas quality Control!!! I am VERY upset about this and I have been for quite some time. I try to warn members there when I see something fake or I ask questions on the item etc if I am not convinced, it is not Always easy to see from a few Pictures. I have been successful many times in making VC delete a fake listing. Because I do that some members are harrassing me on VC and post on my items to try Everything to stop my items from being sold. It is sad since I only post questions on items I feel might be fake  and I do not EVER post that something is fake unless I am 100% sure.

I am very happy that all Went well in the end and that PP ruled in your favor!

further more, this seller, Kristina, has the trusted seller badge despite only having sold two items!!!!!!!!!!! This needs to stop and VC needs to change the rules for when someone may list expensive items. I have posted this in my profile there suggesting that they only let members with an extensive Selling history of luxury items list birkins etc. That would at least stop the majority of fakes being sold on VC. They validate anything from anyone and I have written them many times asking them to consider my suggesstion. I will keep on Writing them.

ALWAYS PAY WITH PAYPAL WHEN YOU BUY ON VC!!!


----------



## DaniAf

If you check other items sold by Kristina  you will notice a Chanel bag recently sold. Read the conversation between the buyer and seller and you see how the story seems strange.
The number of the bag is different from the card.

I wouldn't buy from this seller.

Kristina profile: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1370562.shtml
Chanel bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-quilted-mini-flap-bag-1161444.shtml


----------



## lovely64

DaniAf said:


> If you check other items sold by Kristina  you will notice a Chanel bag recently sold. Read the conversation between the buyer and seller and you see how the story seems strange.
> The number of the bag is different from the card.
> 
> I wouldn't buy from this seller.
> 
> Kristina profile: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1370562.shtml
> Chanel bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-quilted-mini-flap-bag-1161444.shtml


 I was just looking through her other items. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lovely64

DaniAf said:


> If you check other items sold by Kristina  you will notice a Chanel bag recently sold. Read the conversation between the buyer and seller and you see how the story seems strange.
> The number of the bag is different from the card.
> 
> I wouldn't buy from this seller.
> 
> Kristina profile: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1370562.shtml
> Chanel bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-quilted-mini-flap-bag-1161444.shtml



The chanel was authentic according to the buyer.


----------



## puggle

If you have the time/inclination, I would strongly suggest you contact PR dept at Conde Nast and ask for an explanation re. why they are financially supporting this venture selling counterfeit goods and with appalling customer service. It is basically part of Conde Nast but they have declined to answer my complaint other than to point me to customer service at VC - who never respond.
Conde Nast advertise VC in all their high-end magazines - v clever marketing with no obvious signs that it is advertising.

This should be subject to investigation or stopped.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> The chanel was authentic according to the buyer.



Maybe the buyer is unaware. Who knows if they even had it authenticated. Hopefully for the buyer it is authentic.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you very much for the update! I saw it was fake when you posted your Pictures. It is insane that VC says they are experts but they let fake items pas quality Control!!! I am VERY upset about this and I have been for quite some time. I try to warn members there when I see something fake or I ask questions on the item etc if I am not convinced, it is not Always easy to see from a few Pictures. I have been successful many times in making VC delete a fake listing. Because I do that some members are harrassing me on VC and post on my items to try Everything to stop my items from being sold. It is sad since I only post questions on items I feel might be fake  and I do not EVER post that something is fake unless I am 100% sure.
> 
> I am very happy that all Went well in the end and that PP ruled in your favor!
> 
> further more, this seller, Kristina, has the trusted seller badge despite only having sold two items!!!!!!!!!!! This needs to stop and VC needs to change the rules for when someone may list expensive items. I have posted this in my profile there suggesting that they only let members with an extensive Selling history of luxury items list birkins etc. That would at least stop the majority of fakes being sold on VC. They validate anything from anyone and I have written them many times asking them to consider my suggesstion. I will keep on Writing them.
> 
> ALWAYS PAY WITH PAYPAL WHEN YOU BUY ON VC!!!



I am like you and post on items that I am 100% sure are fake. I get a lot of slack from the sellers and the community. I had a woman tell me I had a problem and then questioned the authenticity of my items. Strangely enough, I posted that her item was authentic. I hate VCs generic post saying it hard to authenticate from a photo and they will do it once the item arrives to them. I consider myself the guardian of authentic AMQ scarves. I use to only point out fakes but now I point out authentic also. A heads up to the community at large. I wonder if it worth the hassle in the end.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I am like you and post on items that I am 100% sure are fake. I get a lot of slack from the sellers and the community. I had a woman tell me I had a problem and then questioned the authenticity of my items. Strangely enough, I posted that her item was authentic. I hate VCs generic post saying it hard to authenticate from a photo and they will do it once the item arrives to them. I consider myself the guardian of authentic AMQ scarves. I use to only point out fakes but now I point out authentic also. A heads up to the community at large. I wonder if it worth the hassle in the end.



Kudos to you for checking the AM scarves! I mainly check hermes since that is what I have experience with. I often get called names etc, like you mentioned but I really don't care. If i can prevent one fake bag or cdc bracelet from being sold for mega bucks it is worth my time. I wonder how staggering the number is of people who have actually bought fakes and are totally clueless. I feel that most will never know, not until the day they are trying to sell it and someone more informed notices it. Horrible.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> Maybe the buyer is unaware. Who knows if they even had it authenticated. Hopefully for the buyer it is authentic.



The buyer posted that she had had it authenticated by a paid auth.service. Maybe she should get a second oppinion.


----------



## ninakt

You TPF members are true guardians for strangers in VC
Too bad, that things go so bad in VC, cause the idea is fantastic.
I have decided, to avoid buying there.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> The buyer posted that she had had it authenticated by a paid auth.service. Maybe she should get a second oppinion.



Good for her. I would be so nervous with all the confusion about the card and the sticker in the bag.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> Kudos to you for checking the AM scarves! I mainly check hermes since that is what I have experience with. I often get called names etc, like you mentioned but I really don't care. If i can prevent one fake bag or cdc bracelet from being sold for mega bucks it is worth my time. I wonder how staggering the number is of people who have actually bought fakes and are totally clueless. I feel that most will never know, not until the day they are trying to sell it and someone more informed notices it. Horrible.



Recently, I saw a scarf sold and it was clearly fake. I wrote and told the buyer it was fake and should it pass VC quality control, get a 3rd party authentication because it is a screaming fake and should not pass. The seller retorted with her cousin who is a model for AMQ gave it to her so it must be real. Eventually the seller said she will send it in and let VC sort it out. I guess if you sell fakes, you take your chances (since they are good) that VC will approve it as authentic. I hope the buyer doesn't think I am a nut job and gets the second opinion if they ship it to her. What is your name on VC? I'd like to get a cdc bracelet and if I see you gave a thumbs up, I'd feel more confident. Hope that is allowed here, if not, nevermind.


----------



## soleilbrun

ninakt said:


> You TPF members are true guardians for strangers in VC
> Too bad, that things go so bad in VC, cause the idea is fantastic.
> I have decided, to avoid buying there.



A site I use often and authenticates prior to posting is lollipuff.com. I have not heard of an incident yet. I buy and sell there. They do herve leger, louboutin, chanel, jimmy choo, valentino, LV, celine. I can't remember all the designers but the are excellent and the prices are good. Check it out for sure to feel secure about buying authentic items.
If you buy at VC, have it authenticated first then pay with a credit card via paypal to have recourse in the event of a problem.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> Recently, I saw a scarf sold and it was clearly fake. I wrote and told the buyer it was fake and should it pass VC quality control, get a 3rd party authentication because it is a screaming fake and should not pass. The seller retorted with her cousin who is a model for AMQ gave it to her so it must be real. Eventually the seller said she will send it in and let VC sort it out. I guess if you sell fakes, you take your chances (since they are good) that VC will approve it as authentic. I hope the buyer doesn't think I am a nut job and gets the second opinion if they ship it to her. What is your name on VC? I'd like to get a cdc bracelet and if I see you gave a thumbs up, I'd feel more confident. Hope that is allowed here, if not, nevermind.



I dont care if peole think Im a nut job, if I can prevent one fake from being sold that is worth being called crazy, lol. I have been called worse things. Those who do are the ones who do not realize that VC actually lets fake items pas through. If they knew or believed that, they would (or at least they should) be grateful for my vigilance.

 if you check the link to the chanel bag and the fake birkin you can view the comments..


----------



## lovely64

ninakt said:


> You TPF members are true guardians for strangers in VC
> Too bad, that things go so bad in VC, cause the idea is fantastic.
> I have decided, to avoid buying there.



Thank you. There really are some great and honest people there and you can find rare items too but I fully understand your reluctance. Just be careful and look at selling history etc if you decide to buy.


----------



## seagullz

That's sound horrible. .imagine paying so much for a fake one and she still refuse to admit the birkin is a fake though she still got the guts to say "even though the birkin may be fake. ..but chanel is real" tsk tsk.

Been looking at this seller too, not sure of its authenticity but I dislike how she delay sending the stuff to her customer . Lol

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-bag-1165197.shtml


----------



## Scandibabe

seagullz said:


> That's sound horrible. .imagine paying so much for a fake one and she still refuse to admit the birkin is a fake though she still got the guts to say "even though the birkin may be fake. ..but chanel is real" tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at this seller too, not sure of its authenticity but I dislike how she delay sending the stuff to her customer . Lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/brown-leather-bag-1165197.shtml




OMG, it's disgusting! I would be furious, if I were the buyer... The seller just uses all her time to chat with future potential buyers, while not taking care of her straight responsibility of sending the bag, purchased from her two weeks ago... I just can't imagine. It's something wrong with the whole concept. 30 days waiting guarantee is just not good enough. It should be max 2 weeks for the luxury goods. When you spend a buck on the high-end stuff, you shouldn't be waiting for like a century to get your stuff. As for me, I had only bought there once, everything went smoothly, but I closed my account, because I realised that I don't need extra headache and concerns while waiting for my luxury stuff. I hate to wait long enough, because I all the time do contemplate and imagine worse case scenarios, so on..


----------



## SundayRose

Update on my last order... 

French Post lost my Chanel Bag for almost 2 weeks. I did not want them to give up and pay me back I wanted them to not be lazy and make an effort to find the package. VC continually told me its not their problem because records show it left France and I have to chase it up in my local country. Called the shipping companies and they said its lost in France somewhere most likely due to incorrect filling of paperwork by VC or just simple loss/theft. Sent many emails to VC with updates on the information I was digging up through my own inquiries to help them find it. No reply from VC EVER! 

Anyhow after almost 3 weeks floating around the world the shipment arrived! THANK GOD! The item was 100% authentic. Im relieved but not happy with the service. I feel for those who spend much more and get the same treatment. I will be cancelling my premium membership. 

Was planning to buy a Birkin for my birthday however I will definitely not be doing that now. Looking for another reliable place to buy a Birkin.

Anyone used Christies online?


----------



## seagullz

Scandibabe said:


> OMG, it's disgusting! I would be furious, if I were the buyer... The seller just uses all her time to chat with future potential buyers, while not taking care of her straight responsibility of sending the bag, purchased from her two weeks ago... I just can't imagine. It's something wrong with the whole concept. 30 days waiting guarantee is just not good enough. It should be max 2 weeks for the luxury goods. When you spend a buck on the high-end stuff, you shouldn't be waiting for like a century to get your stuff. As for me, I had only bought there once, everything went smoothly, but I closed my account, because I realised that I don't need extra headache and concerns while waiting for my luxury stuff. I hate to wait long enough, because I all the time do contemplate and imagine worse case scenarios, so on..



Yes I will be pissed too..imagine I pay so fast..I expect the thing to ship out immediately. .I will go crazy if i keep waiting for the seller to send the thing out.


----------



## grazia

how does one cancel the payment if after 30 days, one has not received the paid for goods? Do I do it through paypal or VC? 

I have yet to receive the item, is it possible to get the bag authenticated just by sending a link of the closed auction to authenticate4u? If it turned out to be fake, can I work from there with paypal to get my money back?


----------



## lovely64

grazia said:


> how does one cancel the payment if after 30 days, one has not received the paid for goods? Do I do it through paypal or VC?
> 
> I have yet to receive the item, is it possible to get the bag authenticated just by sending a link of the closed auction to authenticate4u? If it turned out to be fake, can I work from there with paypal to get my money back?



You need to open a claim with paypal. You have to do it before the time limit is up, 45 days from payment date I think. You need to open an item not received claim and then if you receive it and it is fake switch the reason to item not as described. What bag did you buy? Or maybe it wasn't a bag?  Good luck!


----------



## grazia

lovely64 said:


> You need to open a claim with paypal. You have to do it before the time limit is up, 45 days from payment date I think. You need to open an item not received claim and then if you receive it and it is fake switch the reason to item not as described. What bag did you buy? Or maybe it wasn't a bag?  Good luck!



I bought this

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-bag-1185035.shtml

I'm so scared. It's not up to 30 days yet but after reading everything in this thread, I want to be prepared.


----------



## lovely64

grazia said:


> I bought this
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/black-leather-bag-1185035.shtml
> 
> I'm so scared. It's not up to 30 days yet but after reading everything in this thread, I want to be prepared.



So long as you paid with paypal and open a claim before the time limit is up you will be fine. Good luck


----------



## grazia

lovely64 said:


> So long as you paid with paypal and open a claim before the time limit is up you will be fine. Good luck



thanks. Is there a number of days from opening a paypal claim before it is closed? Should I wait for the 30 days before I open the paypal claim to see if I do receive the bag?


----------



## lovely64

grazia said:


> thanks. Is there a number of days from opening a paypal claim before it is closed? Should I wait for the 30 days before I open the paypal claim to see if I do receive the bag?


 Like I said Before I Think the limit is 45 Days but you will have to double check that for yourself. They will then give you the time limit for when you have to escalate it to a claim or it will be closed.


----------



## cotonblanc

Hello everyone. I bought this pair of Céline skates and they were marked as 40 in the listing. However, when I got them they were a 41! Luckily, they still fit me and I am still very happy. But how do we go about letting Vestiaire know that they should at least CHECK SIZES before shipping items out? Thankfully, I can do with thicker socks but this is just not acceptable if the sizing is way too off for the buyer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lovely64

cotonblanc said:


> Hello everyone. I bought this pair of Céline skates and they were marked as 40 in the listing. However, when I got them they were a 41! Luckily, they still fit me and I am still very happy. But how do we go about letting Vestiaire know that they should at least CHECK SIZES before shipping items out? Thankfully, I can do with thicker socks but this is just not acceptable if the sizing is way too off for the buyer.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I am glad they fit. I write VC all the time complaining about stuff but it does not seem to work. I have a high ranking there and I have sold quite a few things hence they have made a lot of money from my sales since they charge around 33% of the listed price. One would think that they would at least address most of my consernes but they only do it randomly.

As we have seen in this thread, and I have seen on VC many times, they do let fake items pas control so not noticing the size seems to be their least grave problem. It is insane.


----------



## dukkha

I just got an alexander wang brenda mini bag from this site. It was my very first order from vestiairecollective. http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...r-wang/handtasche-leder-schwarz-1233064.shtml Seems authentic and fine for me (like new), but I'm not 100% sure and will post pics in the alexander wang thread anyway. I'm from germany and the item was shipped from france. Everything went really fast und smooth.

BUT. I'm pissed because on the pics of the item, there was the original packaging. When I pay 300 and 16 for shipping, I expect to get exactly what I see on the pics. The bag did NOT come with the packaging as seen on the pics (but with tag as shown), instead it came in a absolutely small noname plastic bag and a very small packaging. I'm not sure if this is the fault of the seller or vestiaire collective. Disappointing.
I know it's not that important but this is not what I bought and was looking forward for. I expected to get exactly what i can see on the pics. When I'm searching the FAQs, it only says I could resell the bag when I'm not happy. I'm happy with the bag, but it was not as described with packaging like in the pics. It was NOT described that the bag will arrive without the packaging. I'm a bit upset.

Any help? Opinions? 
How can I contact the seller? I'm sorry, but I really can't finde a message button, only comments. How can I contact vestiaire collective via mail?
Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

dukkha said:


> I just got an alexander wang brenda mini bag from this site. It was my very first order from vestiairecollective. http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...r-wang/handtasche-leder-schwarz-1233064.shtml Seems authentic and fine for me (like new), but I'm not 100% sure and will post pics in the alexander wang thread anyway. I'm from germany and the item was shipped from france. Everything went really fast und smooth.
> 
> BUT. I'm pissed because on the pics of the item, there was the original packaging. When I pay 300 and 16 for shipping, I expect to get exactly what I see on the pics. The bag did NOT come with the packaging as seen on the pics (but with tag as shown), instead it came in a absolutely small noname plastic bag and a very small packaging. I'm not sure if this is the fault of the seller or vestiaire collective. Disappointing.
> I know it's not that important but this is not what I bought and was looking forward for. I expected to get exactly what i can see on the pics. When I'm searching the FAQs, it only says I could resell the bag when I'm not happy. I'm happy with the bag, but it was not as described with packaging like in the pics. It was NOT described that the bag will arrive without the packaging. I'm a bit upset.
> 
> Any help? Opinions?
> How can I contact the seller? I'm sorry, but I really can't finde a message button, only comments. How can I contact vestiaire collective via mail?
> Thanks!



This happens often and it seems as if vc are the ones to blame when repackaging the item. I once bought a bag and the seller and I agreed that she ship it in an hermes box and dustbag. When it arrived it was showed inside the vc plastic bag and a brown box. I was furious and wrote them demanding the packaging we had agreed upon. They oblidged and sent the box and dust bag to me. They package things very poorly and do not make sure the item is secured i side the box. With some items it is importand they do not move around inside the box.

I sell there too and I take great care when packaging my items but I do not think they do the same when forwarding them to my buyers.

You can only contact the seller by posting on the item. There is no other way. Good luck.

Contact vc support via email and demand the box shown in the picture.


----------



## hanzi

Hi Ladies,

I have had a couple of unpleasant encounters with VC. I'm a seller and I haven't bought anything "yet" (and judging from tpf, I won't ever do so).
Firstly, their costumer service... I don't even know where to begin! They never ever ever ever responded to any of my inquiries via e-mail. Ever! When I phone them, nobody picks up the phone, sometimes they apparently just hang up on me. Sometimes, the number is unavailable (even if I hit redial, so this is really weird) 
Luckily, I read on tpf that they do however respond on fb, so once I contacted them via pm, they finally followed up on my requests  
Once, the buyer opted out of a purchase and the item in question remained 'lost' for a couple of weeks. Only after the item has been re-listed and sold again, shipped etc., did they send me an e-mail about how it's with them and how I could have it send back to me, if I didn't want to resell?!?! 
Also, I have that online portemonnaie. It says in their terms&conditions that they will transfer the money to the portemonnaie within 24 hrs after an item has been shipped. Again, only after I hassled VC for days, they transferred the money. That's just so unprofessional! 
On another occasion, they just sent back an item, basically declining it. My hubby works in the fashion industry and he encouraged me to follow up on that since he says, the item wasn't faulty or anything whatsoever. Unfortunately, VC didn't tell me, why they sent it back, so it's back to wasting space in my wardrobe and I feel slightly embarrassed and humiliated... Honestly, at this point I can't even be bothered to follow up on that. As long as they don't charge me for the postal service, VC isn't really worth my time and effort.
Has anyone of you left VC and is happy somewhere else? I've started uploading my items on different websites now but they seem to be quite slow...

Have a lovely day, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## dukkha

lovely64 said:


> This happens often and it seems as if vc are the ones to blame when repackaging the item. I once bought a bag and the seller and I agreed that she ship it in an hermes box and dustbag. When it arrived it was showed inside the vc plastic bag and a brown box. I was furious and wrote them demanding the packaging we had agreed upon. They oblidged and sent the box and dust bag to me. They package things very poorly and do not make sure the item is secured i side the box. With some items it is importand they do not move around inside the box.
> 
> I sell there too and I take great care when packaging my items but I do not think they do the same when forwarding them to my buyers.
> 
> You can only contact the seller by posting on the item. There is no other way. Good luck.
> 
> Contact vc support via email and demand the box shown in the picture.



thank you very much for your comment. this is helping. so you really had the same experience - it's so stupid! There's absolutey no point to leave the original packaging when it's gladly exist.  I'm really upset. "glad" to hear you got your packaging sent after - I'm worried they might disposed my original packaging already .

I'll contact the seller via comment, thanks.

Could you please write the emailaddress of the support? I'm sorry, I can't find it on the website and google...

@hanzi, contact via facebook, oh this is also a good idea, thanks! I'm sorry for your unpleasant experiences :/.


----------



## lovely64

dukkha said:


> thank you very much for your comment. this is helping. so you really had the same experience - it's so stupid! There's absolutey no point to leave the original packaging when it's gladly exist.  I'm really upset. "glad" to hear you got your packaging sent after - I'm worried they might disposed my original packaging already .
> 
> I'll contact the seller via comment, thanks.
> 
> Could you please write the emailaddress of the support? I'm sorry, I can't find it on the website and google...
> 
> @hanzi, contact via facebook, oh this is also a good idea, thanks! I'm sorry for your unpleasant experiences :/.



You are most welcome. Email support@vestiairecollective.com

Be sure to include the item number and maybe ask the seller first if she sent the box.


----------



## lovely64

hanzi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have had a couple of unpleasant encounters with VC. I'm a seller and I haven't bought anything "yet" (and judging from tpf, I won't ever do so).
> Firstly, their costumer service... I don't even know where to begin! They never ever ever ever responded to any of my inquiries via e-mail. Ever! When I phone them, nobody picks up the phone, sometimes they apparently just hang up on me. Sometimes, the number is unavailable (even if I hit redial, so this is really weird)
> Luckily, I read on tpf that they do however respond on fb, so once I contacted them via pm, they finally followed up on my requests
> Once, the buyer opted out of a purchase and the item in question remained 'lost' for a couple of weeks. Only after the item has been re-listed and sold again, shipped etc., did they send me an e-mail about how it's with them and how I could have it send back to me, if I didn't want to resell?!?!
> Also, I have that online portemonnaie. It says in their terms&conditions that they will transfer the money to the portemonnaie within 24 hrs after an item has been shipped. Again, only after I hassled VC for days, they transferred the money. That's just so unprofessional!
> On another occasion, they just sent back an item, basically declining it. My hubby works in the fashion industry and he encouraged me to follow up on that since he says, the item wasn't faulty or anything whatsoever. Unfortunately, VC didn't tell me, why they sent it back, so it's back to wasting space in my wardrobe and I feel slightly embarrassed and humiliated... Honestly, at this point I can't even be bothered to follow up on that. As long as they don't charge me for the postal service, VC isn't really worth my time and effort.
> Has anyone of you left VC and is happy somewhere else? I've started uploading my items on different websites now but they seem to be quite slow...
> 
> Have a lovely day, everyone! :kiss:



I am sorry for your horrible experience. Once they owed me 4600 for two months since they apparently did something wrong making the transfer to my account not go through! I was livid! Almost all my items are brand new so I have not experienced any trouble with refused sales etc.

Are you a premium member? I am and I eventually get replies to most of my emails but not always and it can take days.

I need to look into the portemonnaie, I have not heard of that.


----------



## GemsBerry

hanzi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone of you left VC and is happy somewhere else? I've started uploading my items on different websites now but they seem to be quite slow...
> 
> Have a lovely day, everyone! :kiss:



Hi, for selling I'm trying Yoogi's closet (to consign with them) and Tradesy (they charge only 9% commission and additional 3% if you decide to cash it).


----------



## lovely64

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, for selling I'm trying Yoogi's closet (to consign with them) and Tradesy (they charge only 9% commission and additional 3% if you decide to cash it).



I assume you are in the US? VC is based in France.

In europe there are not many good consignment stores I think. Shipping to the US on a regular basis if you sell luxury items might be too expensive and also problematic re insurance, custom fees etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

lovely64 said:


> I assume you are in the US? VC is based in France.
> 
> In europe there are not many good consignment stores I think. Shipping to the US on a regular basis if you sell luxury items might be too expensive and also problematic re insurance, custom fees etc.



Yes, I'm in US. VC now opened office in New York, these two may expand to Europe as well.


----------



## soleilbrun

grazia said:


> how does one cancel the payment if after 30 days, one has not received the paid for goods? Do I do it through paypal or VC?
> 
> I have yet to receive the item, is it possible to get the bag authenticated just by sending a link of the closed auction to authenticate4u? If it turned out to be fake, can I work from there with paypal to get my money back?



If the seller has not shipped the item to VC after 30 days, VC will cancel the transaction and return your money. If they have the item and are preparing to ship or have shipped and you open a paypal case for it, you may lose. When you open a case, they just have to provide a tracking number for the item and paypal will either wait for the item to show as delivered or rule in their favor. Which case is it for you?

Authenticate4U may be able to help you out via the link but only if the photos are adequate. Most listings on VC have inadequate pics or lack the necessary ones for authentication. You may have to upload your photos for a4u if/when you get the item.


----------



## grazia

Apparently VC contacted the seller and the seller said that the item is no longer available. So, VC has refunded me my money. I'm just waiting for it to appear in my account.

My question is why was the bag still on sale on VC, if the seller had already sold it..so weird. I smell something fishy. But I'm glad I will be getting my money back. I'm just going to go to the designer stores for my next purchases. The funny thing is I actually have the money, but I was just being tight and wanted it cheaper. But, it was not worth all the tension IMO. VC gave me a 15pound voucher which needless to say I won't be using.


----------



## lovely64

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, I'm in US. VC now opened office in New York, these two may expand to Europe as well.



Great! Yes, I know vc has opened in nyc recently.


----------



## dukkha

lovely64 said:


> You are most welcome. Email support@vestiairecollective.com
> 
> Be sure to include the item number and maybe ask the seller first if she sent the box.



So the seller confirmed to me that she sent the bag WITH original packaging, like described, to VC. Like you said, it's clearly the fault of VC. I wrote 2 emails and 2 facebook messages to VC - no reply. On facebook, they even didn't read my message. Should I open a claim in paypal?


----------



## lovely64

dukkha said:


> So the seller confirmed to me that she sent the bag WITH original packaging, like described, to VC. Like you said, it's clearly the fault of VC. I wrote 2 emails and 2 facebook messages to VC - no reply. On facebook, they even didn't read my message. Should I open a claim in paypal?



Just as I thought! Give it a few more days and keep messaging them. Refer them to the comments on the item if the seller posted she sent it with box etc. Include the item number in the email. Good luck!


----------



## GemsBerry

DaniAf said:


> If you check other items sold by Kristina  you will notice a Chanel bag recently sold. Read the conversation between the buyer and seller and you see how the story seems strange.
> The number of the bag is different from the card.
> 
> I wouldn't buy from this seller.
> 
> Kristina profile: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1370562.shtml
> Chanel bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-quilted-mini-flap-bag-1161444.shtml



I was looking at new comments on this and seller stated "The Birkin is genuine, as is the Chanel. I think if both the clients and the website seems to confirm it authenticity, it is hardly up to you to say otherwise...". Both clients, seriously?!!


----------



## lovely64

GemsBerry said:


> I was looking at new comments on this and seller stated "The Birkin is genuine, as is the Chanel. I think if both the clients and the website seems to confirm it authenticity, it is hardly up to you to say otherwise...". Both clients, seriously?!!



The birkin is fake. No doubt about it. The person who bought it posted earlier in this thread and I can tell you that it is fake. The seller has not posted on the birkin saying it is authentic and it is 100% fake.


----------



## GemsBerry

lovely64 said:


> The birkin is fake. No doubt about it. The person who bought it posted earlier in this thread and I can tell you that it is fake. The seller has not posted on the birkin saying it is authentic and it is 100% fake.



Exactly, sadly VC doesn't ban this kind of sellers and they keep posting about their "authentic" items.


----------



## lovely64

GemsBerry said:


> Exactly, sadly VC doesn't ban this kind of sellers and they keep posting about their "authentic" items.



Aha, I misread your post in defence of the seller! Sorry!!


----------



## GemsBerry

lovely64 said:


> Aha, I misread your post in defence of the seller! Sorry!!



No worries


----------



## dukkha

lovely64 said:


> This happens often and it seems as if vc are the ones to blame when repackaging the item. I once bought a bag and the seller and I agreed that she ship it in an hermes box and dustbag. When it arrived it was showed inside the vc plastic bag and a brown box. I was furious and wrote them demanding the packaging we had agreed upon. They oblidged and sent the box and dust bag to me. They package things very poorly and do not make sure the item is secured i side the box. With some items it is importand they do not move around inside the box.
> 
> I sell there too and I take great care when packaging my items but I do not think they do the same when forwarding them to my buyers.
> 
> You can only contact the seller by posting on the item. There is no other way. Good luck.
> 
> Contact vc support via email and demand the box shown in the picture.



So, vestiaire collective finally answered my mails after 7 days(!). I also wrote them via facebook and even via facebook comments on their site, but they only deleted my comments, no reaction else. So rude. 

And guess what? They informed me now that they searched for my packaging, but "it's lost". "They can't find it anymore". I'm so angry and disappointed . No wonder when they react after 7 days, 10 days after shipping! 
And even better: They only offer a return (so funny, so the seller can't sell the bag for the same price again because the packaging is now gone) or a 20 coupon FOR MY NEXT ORDER. No other options! I really can't believe it, it's a joke. This was just my first order and it went totally wrong, why should I do a next order?! And it's ridicoulos, because for a next order I have to spent my money again! 

I already answered them that I do not accept these two offers, especially not the second one, but they answered again with almost the same message that they only offer return or 20 coupon for my next order. 

Should I inform paypal now? What happened to you guys in this case?

I'm so disappointed . The bag is beautiful, i want to keep it, but I paid for a bag with original packaging.

I really have no words for this site. It looks so professionel and nice but it's all fake. Problem is we have no comparable site in this dimension in europe :/.


----------



## soleilbrun

dukkha said:


> So, vestiaire collective finally answered my mails after 7 days(!). I also wrote them via facebook and even via facebook comments on their site, but they only deleted my comments, no reaction else. So rude.
> 
> And guess what? They informed me now that they searched for my packaging, but "it's lost". "They can't find it anymore". I'm so angry and disappointed . No wonder when they react after 7 days, 10 days after shipping!
> And even better: They only offer a return (so funny, so the seller can't sell the bag for the same price again because the packaging is now gone) or a 20 coupon FOR MY NEXT ORDER. No other options! I really can't believe it, it's a joke. This was just my first order and it went totally wrong, why should I do a next order?! And it's ridicoulos, because for a next order I have to spent my money again!
> 
> I already answered them that I do not accept these two offers, especially not the second one, but they answered again with almost the same message that they only offer return or 20 coupon for my next order.
> 
> Should I inform paypal now? What happened to you guys in this case?
> 
> I'm so disappointed . The bag is beautiful, i want to keep it, but I paid for a bag with original packaging.
> 
> I really have no words for this site. It looks so professionel and nice but it's all fake. Problem is we have no comparable site in this dimension in europe :/.



You can try your luck with paypal amd ask for a partial refund. VC is usually very bad at responding to paypal and you may win by default or maybe not. It just really depends on how much the packaging is worth to you.


----------



## dukkha

soleilbrun said:


> You can try your luck with paypal amd ask for a partial refund. VC is usually very bad at responding to paypal and you may win by default or maybe not. It just really depends on how much the packaging is worth to you.



Thanks. Yes, they are, it seems. I opened paypal claim 4 days ago - no reaction yet. Think I will ask paypal for final buyer protection, a partial refund, in a few days. I hope they will help.

I now read the whole thread and I must say, I'm quite shocked about your experiences. So many fakes out there and rude or nonexistent customer service. I also read about a couple of other buyers who did'nt get packaging as described. 

I will definetly delete my VC-account when I got my partial refund. I'm really sorry for honest sellers on VC, but this company seems like a nightmare.


----------



## dukkha

Ha - VC now reacted to the paypal claim. Of course the refused partial refund and wrote the same **** again. Really funny is , the same customer service person now wrote me via email that i "should offtake the paypal claim as I received the articel". This is a joke? And threat? It's exactly the problem, I did NOT receive all articels I bought.


----------



## lovely64

dukkha said:


> Ha - VC now reacted to the paypal claim. Of course the refused partial refund and wrote the same **** again. Really funny is , the same customer service person now wrote me via email that i "should offtake the paypal claim as I received the articel". This is a joke? And threat? It's exactly the problem, I did NOT receive all articels I bought.




You should have opened an item not as described. I think asking for a partial is fruitless. Either keep it or ask for a full refund. Good luck!


----------



## dukkha

lovely64 said:


> You should have opened an item not as described. I think asking for a partial is fruitless. Either keep it or ask for a full refund. Good luck!


My paypal claim is "item not as described". I want to keep the bag, i don't want to return it, so i thought it's fine to ask for a partial refund, full refund wouldn't be fair. Bag is fine, but I don't want to pay so much money when the bag is not complete and not as described...In the past I got partial refunds from paypal in a different case so I hope the best (luckily not VC). But yes, I'm not sure....:/


----------



## lovely64

dukkha said:


> My paypal claim is "item not as described". I want to keep the bag, i don't want to return it, so i thought it's fine to ask for a partial refund, full refund wouldn't be fair. Bag is fine, but I don't want to pay so much money when the bag is not complete and not as described...In the past I got partial refunds from paypal in a different case so I hope the best (luckily not VC). But yes, I'm not sure....:/




I meant return it for a full refund, not keep the bag and get your money back. I have no idea how the lack of correct packaging is viewed by PP though. I would assume it does not qualify for a partial and unless the seller wrote in the description it would come with the box I dont think they will consider it. I don't know of course.


----------



## irene83

I ordered a Isabel Marant Pants which were supposed to be in great condition (the photos looked fine). Finally got it today, and it is a worn out beat-up piece of crap. Colors are all faded and it has a really really bad cigarette stench. It is too disgusting to even try it on and the moment I touched it, my hands started smelling like the pants. Yuck.. Unfortunately, I paid by credit card and I won't be able to open a claim through paypal. Has people tried putting things back up for sale? If you do, do you not get your money until the item sells?


----------



## soleilbrun

irene83 said:


> I ordered a Isabel Marant Pants which were supposed to be in great condition (the photos looked fine). Finally got it today, and it is a worn out beat-up piece of crap. Colors are all faded and it has a really really bad cigarette stench. It is too disgusting to even try it on and the moment I touched it, my hands started smelling like the pants. Yuck.. Unfortunately, I paid by credit card and I won't be able to open a claim through paypal. Has people tried putting things back up for sale? If you do, do you not get your money until the item sells?



Contact your cc company and explain the situation and see if they can help you out in this. I am sorry but not shocked this happened to you. I guess VC does not consider stench as non conform. I mentioned in another thread that after such situations, you become the creepy buyer who asks all kinds of weird questions.
*does it stink?
*does it have armpit stains?
*is the crotch area clean?
*has it been eaten by mites?
*did someone die in it?

Contact VC and let them know it stinks to high hell and you want to return it. Good luck


----------



## rainneday

soleilbrun said:


> I mentioned in another thread that after such situations, you become the creepy buyer who asks all kinds of weird questions.
> *does it stink?
> *does it have armpit stains?
> *is the crotch area clean?
> *has it been eaten by mites?
> *did someone die in it?
> 
> Contact VC and let them know it stinks to high hell and you want to return it. Good luck



This made me . It is so true though, it happens on Ebay too, I am that ^ buyer now. I feel for all of the posters who have had bad experiences with Vestiaire, I am avoiding them at all costs.


----------



## lovely64

irene83 said:


> I ordered a Isabel Marant Pants which were supposed to be in great condition (the photos looked fine). Finally got it today, and it is a worn out beat-up piece of crap. Colors are all faded and it has a really really bad cigarette stench. It is too disgusting to even try it on and the moment I touched it, my hands started smelling like the pants. Yuck.. Unfortunately, I paid by credit card and I won't be able to open a claim through paypal. Has people tried putting things back up for sale? If you do, do you not get your money until the item sells?




This sounds disgusting! Contact your cc company and see if they can help.

If you relist it you wont get paid until it sells. I personally would have a problem listing it and not disclose the additional flaws, which in all honesty would make the item unsalable.

Who did you buy the pants from?


----------



## love2shop1

I am in Europe and have been looking on their site with a view to buying but after reading this thread I am not so sure now!!


----------



## lovely64

love2shop1 said:


> I am in Europe and have been looking on their site with a view to buying but after reading this thread I am not so sure now!!


There are some great Sellers on VC. You need to check their rating to decide if they are trustworthy.


----------



## Zoe C

lovely64 said:


> There are some great Sellers on VC. You need to check their rating to decide if they are trustworthy.




Agree! Such a shame it only depends on the seller, when the promise of the company is they are quality granters.

For LV look for Sonya (formerly Sorya). I've had great experiences with her: good items, well keeped, and everytime I've received what described and sometimes even a little more (a dustbag, a box with a nice ribbon...). Really trustworthy!!


----------



## love2shop1

lovely64 said:


> There are some great Sellers on VC. You need to check their rating to decide if they are trustworthy.



I think you are right I have been buying/selling on eBay  for years and have had good and bad experiences, like you say checking ratings is the way to go thank you


----------



## anitalilac

soleilbrun said:


> Contact your cc company and explain the situation and see if they can help you out in this. I am sorry but not shocked this happened to you. I guess VC does not consider stench as non conform. I mentioned in another thread that after such situations, you become the creepy buyer who asks all kinds of weird questions.
> *does it stink?
> *does it have armpit stains?
> *is the crotch area clean?
> *has it been eaten by mites?
> *did someone die in it?
> 
> Contact VC and let them know it stinks to high hell and you want to return it. Good luck


----------



## soleilbrun

rainneday said:


> This made me . It is so true though, it happens on Ebay too, I am that ^ buyer now. I feel for all of the posters who have had bad experiences with Vestiaire, I am avoiding them at all costs.





anitalilac said:


>



My list of creepy questions was started due to my experiences on ebay. Now I just copy paste for all resale sites and hope it doesn't get me banned as the creepy buyer!


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> There are some great Sellers on VC. You need to check their rating to decide if they are trustworthy.



I think this a good place to start but should not be the determining factor. There are some recommended sellers that have fakes listed. Personally speaking, I don't have the highest rating and that is because VC in all it's infinite wisdom, declared my authentic CL's I non conform and cancelled the sale. I sent them the link from tPF where they were declared authentic months before I put them up for sale. 
I don't rely on ratings. First and foremost is the item and determining it's authenticity. You are correct there are some great sellers and great deals to be found.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I think this a good place to start but should not be the determining factor. There are some recommended sellers that have fakes listed. Personally speaking, I don't have the highest rating and that is because VC in all it's infinite wisdom, declared my authentic CL's I non conform and cancelled the sale. I sent them the link from tPF where they were declared authentic months before I put them up for sale.
> 
> I don't rely on ratings. First and foremost is the item and determining it's authenticity. You are correct there are some great sellers and great deals to be found.




Of course you are right but rating is a good indicator as well as checking their sold items. I take pride in my ranking and my items always being compliant and actually exactly as described or better.

I have spotted a few fake hermes that high ranked sellers have sold, kelly wallets and CDC bracelets mostly. I post on items I see that are fake to warn people and to make them aware. It is not popular and I have had some crazies harrassing my listings. Fortunately they make themselves look like the fool when posting inane and inaccurate information.

If a seller has high ranking, fast replies to questions and great luxury sales in the past the likelyhood of their next sale being compliant is very high as compared to someone with low rating and few sales. Those are facts.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> There are some great Sellers on VC. You need to check their rating to decide if they are trustworthy.





lovely64 said:


> Of course you are right but rating is a good indicator as well as checking their sold items. I take pride in my ranking and my items always being compliant and actually exactly as described or better.
> 
> I have spotted a few fake hermes that high ranked sellers have sold, kelly wallets and CDC bracelets mostly. I post on items I see that are fake to warn people and to make them aware. It is not popular and I have had some crazies harrassing my listings. Fortunately they make themselves look like the fool when posting inane and inaccurate information.
> 
> If a seller has high ranking, fast replies to questions and great luxury sales in the past the likelyhood of their next sale being compliant is very high as compared to someone with low rating and few sales. Those are facts.



I do all those things also and because of that incident and no other, I remain at 94.8%. Even after selling and buying for over 4 years. The others that have sold fakes even after your commentary, do they still have 100% ratings? It seems very likely to have high ratings selling fakes if the seller and VC "quality control" do not know the difference.
I'm ranting now, sorry.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I do all those things also and because of that incident and no other, I remain at 94.8%. Even after selling and buying for over 4 years. The others that have sold fakes even after your commentary, do they still have 100% ratings? It seems very likely to have high ratings selling fakes if the seller and VC "quality control" do not know the difference.
> 
> I'm ranting now, sorry.




I don't know, I have not checked. VC needs to train the people in the quality control team, that's a sure thing! Their automatic calculator is faulty, that I know for sure. I have sold a little over 50 luxury items and all have met quality control. Yet, my rating is not 100% and nobody can explain why. It is ridiculous. Maybe the same is true for you? I look more at the ranking level than the %, my ranking is 321 which is pretty good IMO.


----------



## Zoe C

lovely64 said:


> I don't know, I have not checked. VC needs to train the people in the quality control team, that's a sure thing! Their automatic calculator is faulty, that I know for sure. I have sold a little over 50 luxury items and all have met quality control. Yet, my rating is not 100% and nobody can explain why. It is ridiculous. Maybe the same is true for you? I look more at the ranking level than the %, my ranking is 321 which is pretty good IMO.




Where do you see the seller's rating? How do you rate them?
TIA


----------



## love2shop1

I looked and couldn't find the rating either


----------



## lovely64

Zoe C said:


> Where do you see the seller's rating? How do you rate them?
> TIA




Vc rates sellers based on successful, compliant sales etc. you click on their profile name and then you will see the rating. You can not see it from your phone, you need to get on your computer.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> I don't know, I have not checked. VC needs to train the people in the quality control team, that's a sure thing! Their automatic calculator is faulty, that I know for sure. I have sold a little over 50 luxury items and all have met quality control. Yet, my rating is not 100% and nobody can explain why. It is ridiculous. Maybe the same is true for you? I look more at the ranking level than the %, my ranking is 321 which is pretty good IMO.



What is the criteria for the ranking? I have not found an explanation on the site about how it is generated. Is it in regards to how many items you sell, how many followers you have or how many people you follow? It seems to be quite arbitrary. Is there a points system based on the   name brands you sell? I don't know how to use that number as a refection of the sellers items being authentic or conform or not.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> Vc rates sellers based on successful, compliant sales etc. you click on their profile name and then you will see the rating. You can not see it from your phone, you need to get on your computer.



This would be more of a readout for the % and not the ranking. My ranking changes even when I don't sell anything to have judged. That is why I do not know how they determine ranking. There have been many months when I did not sell or months when I only purchased and my ranking steadily declines. If i buy more, will my ranking improve?  Maybe that's what they want me to try.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> What is the criteria for the ranking? I have not found an explanation on the site about how it is generated. Is it in regards to how many items you sell, how many followers you have or how many people you follow? It seems to be quite arbitrary. Is there a points system based on the   name brands you sell? I don't know how to use that number as a refection of the sellers items being authentic or conform or not.




I have no idea, I'm not working for VC, just a seller and buyer like you are. I think it is based on number of sales and how much it costs and you answering questions but that is just my assumption.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> I have no idea, I'm not working for VC, just a seller and buyer like you are. I think it is based on number of sales and how much it costs and you answering questions but that is just my assumption.



I just thought you may have found some fine print I have yet to uncover. I appreciate any and all hypotheses.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> This would be more of a readout for the % and not the ranking. My ranking changes even when I don't sell anything to have judged. That is why I do not know how they determine ranking. There have been many months when I did not sell or months when I only purchased and my ranking steadily declines. If i buy more, will my ranking improve?  Maybe that's what they want me to try.




I don't think buying has anything to do with it, I rarely buy. Almost never. I think I have bought less than five things over the years.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I just thought you may have found some fine print I have yet to uncover. I appreciate any and all hypotheses.




No, sorry, I haven't. VC are too confusing and I can't be bothered,lol! I am happy with my high ranking and sales and that's all I need to know. If I see anything I will let you know.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> No, sorry, I haven't. VC are too confusing and I can't be bothered,lol! I am happy with my high ranking and sales and that's all I need to know. If I see anything I will let you know.



I tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.




I will clear it but not untill tomorrow I can't do it from my phone! Aargh, lol!


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.


 Just cleared my inbox!


----------



## lovely64

love2shop1 said:


> I looked and couldn't find the rating either


 You click on the persons id and then there is a list of the country, when they joined, ranking etc. Like this: It is my own profile but I edited out my VC name.


VC name,                          

 

Knowitall
					Sweden
Birthday 22nd September
Joined Vestiaire Community 10th march 2012
Community rank : 323
                    Trusted profile


----------



## love2shop1

lovely64 said:


> You click on the persons id and then there is a list of the country, when they joined, ranking etc. Like this: It is my own profile but I edited out my VC name.
> 
> 
> VC name,                          vdc-img-0.ig1-cdn.com/images/premium/logo-45x13.png
> 
> Knowitall
> Sweden
> Birthday 22nd September
> Joined Vestiaire Community 10th march 2012
> Community rank : 323
> Trusted profile



Thank you x


----------



## momasaurus

That is the most impossible website to navigate. How do you avoid seeing stuff that is already sold? How do you sort by scarf sizes or material? Searching by size or material doesn't work at all and I can't page through 4000 hits for "hermes scarf" ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## seagullz

Yes it's a terrible website and judging from what I have read so far, I won't think of getting anything from there. The website design make the product pictures look terrible.


----------



## lovely64

momasaurus said:


> That is the most impossible website to navigate. How do you avoid seeing stuff that is already sold? How do you sort by scarf sizes or material? Searching by size or material doesn't work at all and I can't page through 4000 hits for "hermes scarf" ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:


 


seagullz said:


> Yes it's a terrible website and judging from what I have read so far, I won't think of getting anything from there. The website design make the product pictures look terrible.


 It is the worst site I have seen and it is VERY hard to navigate. The Pictures posted make the items look much worse than they really are, many of them at least.....some are even worse than shown based on feedback in this thread.


----------



## marbella8

momasaurus said:


> That is the most impossible website to navigate. How do you avoid seeing stuff that is already sold? How do you sort by scarf sizes or material? Searching by size or material doesn't work at all and I can't page through 4000 hits for "hermes scarf" ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:



I totally agree, I was trying to find 28 Kelly's and I kept seeing sold ones?! So annoying!


----------



## nailafficionada

WORST SHOPPING EXPERIENCE EVER!!!

Bought a bag in october, and only received it last week....They ship with DHl, so if you are not in the European union they charge you lots of duties and taxes!

Not worth the time, patience....better to buy from the US, or directly at the store!


----------



## dukkha

lovely64 said:


> I meant return it for a full refund, not keep the bag and get your money back. I have no idea how the lack of correct packaging is viewed by PP though. I would assume it does not qualify for a partial and unless the seller wrote in the description it would come with the box I dont think they will consider it. I don't know of course.



Return was not an option as I really like the bag. It's just not the deal i paid for (missing original AW packaging+dustbag) - so i wanted a partial refund. VC ignored me, then refused my wish of a partial refund and then ignored me again. So today I finally got the partial refund via paypal . 
There were pics of the actual bag with packaging and dustbag in the description, plus the seller confirmed that she sent the bag with packaging as described to VC.

I'm really happy I got my partial refund via paypal. But VC...no words...this was my first and last order, unfortunately.


----------



## french85

Helllo! Im new here but I see that there are so many experienced users! Awesome your knowledge in luxury items... I have a question... I bought a hermes buckle from Vestiaire collective but after reading your posts im kind of suspicious... 

I bought a bukle from this seller 

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/accessoires-femme/ceintures/hermes/boucle-de-ceinture-dore-en-metal-1334013.shtml

I was sure with the authentification service that I was sure to be real but  she have sold so many Hermes buckles and after your post.. I have doubts... They look authentique to me but I would like your second oppinion cause she has so many sold... but I check in Hermes store and serial number of them look ok... what do you think?? Thank you!!


----------



## LaureW

I bought a vintage Kelly Bag on 19th november and they sent it on 25th november. However I wasn't able to track it because the tracking number wasn't working. First I contacted Fedex and they assured me that they never picked this package up at Vestiaire Collective. I wrote 4 mails and calles VC 4 times and I didn't get a response in 2 weeks now and still waiting!! I always get another person on the phone and have to explain my problem all over again and they keep telling me that they will respond to my via email. No email ever got to me... I will never buy or sell on their site again! Let's see when I will finally receive a email from them...


----------



## GemsBerry

OK, I had to deal with VC again just because they had the bag I was looking for (Dior Granville). Bag arrived OK, then DHL bill for duty charges popped up in my mailbox. DHL submitted the wrong code and charged me more than TWICE duties than I had to pay (20% instead of 9%, total $384). Nice, eh? I had to open dispute (they don't care actually and eventually will say they can't do anything). Their lame excuse on the phone is that VC should provide correct code and if they don't have any code custom will assign code themselves and it can be incorrect one. Then even better  - if I want to change code they'll charge me $75 for this (for their mistake??!?!?!). how come this VC-DHL billing always wrong? Do they have any qualified people there? I'm paying full price for delivery each time ($40) and I hope that someone will submit code and do other paperwork correctly. Nope, not with them. I was billed wrongly before twice by DHL in last year, once DHL sent my case to collection agency because they didn't bother to read my email with provided evidence of return - every time I have to open a dispute and go to BBB eventually that sides with me. Every time it's tons of emails and calls and form submissions for these idiots.


----------



## anitalilac

I just ordered a Tod's handbag from this webste. Wish me luck..so how does DHL charge? They will send the bill later? Or it is on the spot? Or thru email? Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

anitalilac said:


> I just ordered a Tod's handbag from this webste. Wish me luck..so how does DHL charge? They will send the bill later? Or it is on the spot? Or thru email? Thanks



In USA DHL sends you a bill a couple of weeks later. sometimes it's due a couple of days prior to delivery date. sometimes it's correct (for 9% duty charge), sometimes it's not.
Good luck!


----------



## mickyl

The employees at vestiaire are absolutely untrained, impossible with communication and RUDE! After calling VC 5 times in the past 2 days and after they failed to give me a viable solution or even apologetic attitude, they just hung up on me! I bought a 3500 euro bag and because I am leaving my address for 3 months I asked them to either deliver it quickly or dont deliver it as I won't receive. In the end, despite whatever I told them they decided to check the item slowly, and after calling them and telling them to not send it anymore they still did! Now I have a 3500 euro bag with Fedex which will probably be left on my doorstep for months. 

Aside from the logistics, the customer service itself is something. They are so eager to hang up on you. I got hung up on twice. They tell you that there's nothing they can do for you. If you ask for partial refund/compensation/apologies etc. they might as well just scoff in your face. 

Aside from all of this - I get that its a resale website etc. and perhaps not that formal and maybe they are undermanned - WHY DO THEY CHARGE SO MUCH THEN???? And! they benefit so much with their cashflow from the stupid twice a month payments which are never on time anyways. All in all, they just give very very bad vibes as a business. And to think that I bought something so expensive using them.


----------



## demicouture

mickyl said:


> The employees at vestiaire are absolutely untrained, impossible with communication and RUDE! After calling VC 5 times in the past 2 days and after they failed to give me a viable solution or even apologetic attitude, they just hung up on me! I bought a 3500 euro bag and because I am leaving my address for 3 months I asked them to either deliver it quickly or dont deliver it as I won't receive. In the end, despite whatever I told them they decided to check the item slowly, and after calling them and telling them to not send it anymore they still did! Now I have a 3500 euro bag with Fedex which will probably be left on my doorstep for months.
> 
> Aside from the logistics, the customer service itself is something. They are so eager to hang up on you. I got hung up on twice. They tell you that there's nothing they can do for you. If you ask for partial refund/compensation/apologies etc. they might as well just scoff in your face.
> 
> Aside from all of this - I get that its a resale website etc. and perhaps not that formal and maybe they are undermanned - WHY DO THEY CHARGE SO MUCH THEN???? And! they benefit so much with their cashflow from the stupid twice a month payments which are never on time anyways. All in all, they just give very very bad vibes as a business. And to think that I bought something so expensive using them.




So sorry to hear!!!


VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE is by far the epitome of badly organised business with a typical unprofessional "I am better than you, I don't like to serve you!" Attitude! I live in France, I know all about it! 
They grew too quickly and can't keep up. Little girls at the end of the phone of their so to speak customer service... They have NO CLUE about what is going on, let alone with your specific issue. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS blaming it on someone else in the department. It is so so lame...
When they take the responsibility to list items (24hour to ship) for customers, they NEVER respond to any of the potential customers' questions underneath the items. 
They also STILL list tons of FAKE goods when they could just decline them in the picture cropping process at the latest...
Oh the list goes on!
VC, vous etes franchement tout sauf professionel. Reveillez vous!


----------



## umlm

i never bought anything again from vide dressing and vestiaires collective. They nearly got my money and blamed me for tearing one dress that I didn't even tried on. So good bye forever those websites. I got my money back because I escalated the claim to the populations protection department. They had to refund me money. But no more chance to cheat me once more


----------



## lovely64

This is an example of a horrendous and clearly FAKE hermes birkin their dilletant team let pass! Furthering the joke they even added a "we love" badge. Unbelievable!!!!!! It is bewildering to say the least!

After posting on it several times they took it down. A $10 fake selling for $11000. SHAME ON THEM.


----------



## anitalilac

GemsBerry said:


> In USA DHL sends you a bill a couple of weeks later. sometimes it's due a couple of days prior to delivery date. sometimes it's correct (for 9% duty charge), sometimes it's not.
> Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## Lawseenai

Was looking for something on this website .... But I see most of the comments / reviews are quite negative ... Glad I checked in! Thx ladies!


----------



## Wenuk

lovely64 said:


> This is an example of a horrendous and clearly FAKE hermes birkin their dilletant team let pass! Furthering the joke they even added a "we love" badge. Unbelievable!!!!!! It is bewildering to say the least!
> 
> After posting on it several times they took it down. A $10 fake selling for $11000. SHAME ON THEM.
> 
> View attachment 2830218




Saw it too. Horrible fake, and cannot believe they even put it up. At least it's gone !!


----------



## Wenuk

Wenuk said:


> Saw it too. Horrible fake, and cannot believe they even put it up. At least it's gone !!




You have to laugh at those Mickey Mouse handles...


----------



## lovely64

Wenuk said:


> Saw it too. Horrible fake, and cannot believe they even put it up. At least it's gone !!




Yes! I was very adamant and posted until they removed it!


----------



## Wenuk

lovely64 said:


> Yes! I was very adamant and posted until they removed it![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank goodness you were persistent. Someone could have paid a lot of money for it. We need more people like yourself to put a stop to the rampant selling of fakes. !!


----------



## lovely64

Wenuk said:


> lovely64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I was very adamant and posted until they removed it![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank goodness you were persistent. Someone could have paid a lot of money for it. We need more people like yourself to put a stop to the rampant selling of fakes. !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I loath fakes and seeing them on VC, or any other Place, makes my blood boil!
Click to expand...


----------



## Polaremil

Has anybody selling on Vestiaire experienced returns? Were the returned items in the same condition as when shipped from you? I'd like to sell on Vestiaire, but this thread (and the commission) has made me think twice about it. Maybe I could start with a small, non fragile item. Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## soleilbrun

Polaremil said:


> Has anybody selling on Vestiaire experienced returns? Were the returned items in the same condition as when shipped from you? I'd like to sell on Vestiaire, but this thread (and the commission) has made me think twice about it. Maybe I could start with a small, non fragile item. Thank you in advance for any input.



On vestiaire, once it is sold and passes their control, it is sold. If there is a return it is on VC to take it back and place it for sale on the site. This is nice when you list authentic items and give honest descriptions and pictures. It is less than great when you get caught with a shifty seller who is less than honest and compiled with an uninformed QC dept. As a buyer it is always advised to get it authenticated before and after purchase and fund the purchase with a cc via paypal. That way you have a recourse outside of VC.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovely64 said:


> Yes! I was very adamant and posted until they removed it!



That is very scary! Such a price for a fake and they would have done nothing.Thank you for your effort.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> That is very scary! Such a price for a fake and they would have done nothing.Thank you for your effort.




I know! Insanity!

Thank you for your kind words. I do my best and I will never stop.


----------



## Polaremil

soleilbrun said:


> On vestiaire, once it is sold and passes their control, it is sold. If there is a return it is on VC to take it back and place it for sale on the site. This is nice when you list authentic items and give honest descriptions and pictures. It is less than great when you get caught with a shifty seller who is less than honest and compiled with an uninformed QC dept. As a buyer it is always advised to get it authenticated before and after purchase and fund the purchase with a cc via paypal. That way you have a recourse outside of VC.



Okay thanks, I had misunderstood the info on the site (I came upon some info about a restocking cost of 50&#8364;, can't seem to find it now though). I agree, it's great for the seller.


----------



## Polaremil

Okay I found the text, it was about the re-listing/ processing fee that has to be paid by the buyer if they re-list the item they bought. 

It is a pity that this site isn't working perfectly. Wouldn't it be great if somebody like NAP handled it?


----------



## Polaremil

Would you give them your bank details? I feel it's safer w PayPal, but when I tried to give then my PayPal identity, or what I thought was my PayPal identity, it was refused. Edit: found it.


----------



## Wenuk

soleilbrun said:


> That is very scary! Such a price for a fake and they would have done nothing.Thank you for your effort.




That's why we rely on members like lovely64. Some fakes are so good these days it's hard to tell. The pictures on VC are subjected to scrutiny by eagled-eyed members, and if an experienced member questions it's authenticity, I would stay well away.


----------



## Wenuk

lovely64 said:


> Wenuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I loath fakes and seeing them on VC, or any other Place, makes my blood boil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there are direct channels which to contact VC if a fake is spotted? My experiences with phoning / emailing VC that they are very passive and tend to ignore you..? I saw your previous posts regarding that plasticky black Birkin in the earlier posts and wonder how on earth it would have passed inspection.
> 
> Have VC got a report this item link like ebay ?
Click to expand...


----------



## lovely64

Wenuk said:


> lovely64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there are direct channels which to contact VC if a fake is spotted? My experiences with phoning / emailing VC that they are very passive and tend to ignore you..? I saw your previous posts regarding that plasticky black Birkin in the earlier posts and wonder how on earth it would have passed inspection.
> 
> Have VC got a report this item link like ebay ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t think so. I usually post a lot on the fake item and also pointing out why the item is fake. Sometimes I have sent many email to them regarding fakes. They do not reply. I like to believe that my high ranking and sales there make them take my consernes a bit more seriously. At least they took down that fake birkin. I also am shocked that it managed to pass picture validation! They are supposed to be experts and even someone who is not super knowledgeble re hermes can see that that bag is a very bad fake.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovely64

Wenuk said:


> lovely64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there are direct channels which to contact VC if a fake is spotted? My experiences with phoning / emailing VC that they are very passive and tend to ignore you..? I saw your previous posts regarding that plasticky black Birkin in the earlier posts and wonder how on earth it would have passed inspection.
> 
> Have VC got a report this item link like ebay ?
> 
> 
> 
> the quote did not work?
Click to expand...


----------



## varvara

OMG.... I just read ALL 38 pages of this subject, can you believe?! Lol...
Reason? 10 days ago (Dec 30) i purchased an item (7k Euro) and it seemed to me, this site was slow. No info, no email... Very hard to connect w them, you need to wait forever or re-dial several times to get to speak w one of their workers... 
I travel to Paris and South of France quite often, so I am well aware of their "i dont speak english" attitude and just try to deal w it, though i find it just annoying... But when one CR of VC told me this over the phone, i was more than annoyed- english should be one of top conditions when recruiting their team. They serve whole Europe and also US...
Well- point is- after 8 days (i paid the whole balance instantly w PP) it is finally going under the quality check... I personally do not havy any doubts about the authenticity of this particular item (luckily!), but i am very curios how long is this going to take... And how long will it take to arrive to the UK (had to have it shipped there as for some absolutely not known reason they do not ship where i live though i am in the EU)... I also asked about which carrier they use when sending such expensive items- i was told DHL... Anybody? Enlighten me?
I knew i would find complaints about the VC after i started to have these experiences myself (first one btw for me ever- never bought from them before) but now, after reading all this, i better pray each night so I get my item safe and fast.... Mamma mia.


----------



## Polaremil

So, my first item sold, but the mail which contained the sell announcement did not have any attachment (with the shipping papers), neither did the link to the slip on the site work properly. So, they probably send the announcement even if they have not finalized the shipping slip..? Shouldn't the shipping papers/ slip be standard so no need for a delay..?

If they send you an email urging you to ship within 48 hours, then they must make it possible. Big sigh. I posted a comment about shipping  for the buyer under the item, so that at least he or she knows what's happening.

By the way, they refused one of my Other Brand items, although they have a similar item from another seller online.


----------



## Polaremil

varvara said:


> OMG.... I just read ALL 38 pages of this subject, can you believe?! Lol...
> 
> Reason? 10 days ago (Dec 30) i purchased an item (7k Euro) and it seemed to me, this site was slow. No info, no email... Very hard to connect w them, you need to wait forever or re-dial several times to get to speak w one of their workers...
> 
> I travel to Paris and South of France quite often, so I am well aware of their "i dont speak english" attitude and just try to deal w it, though i find it just annoying... But when one CR of VC told me this over the phone, i was more than annoyed- english should be one of top conditions when recruiting their team. They serve whole Europe and also US...
> 
> Well- point is- after 8 days (i paid the whole balance instantly w PP) it is finally going under the quality check... I personally do not havy any doubts about the authenticity of this particular item (luckily!), but i am very curios how long is this going to take... And how long will it take to arrive to the UK (had to have it shipped there as for some absolutely not known reason they do not ship where i live though i am in the EU)... I also asked about which carrier they use when sending such expensive items- i was told DHL... Anybody? Enlighten me?
> 
> I knew i would find complaints about the VC after i started to have these experiences myself (first one btw for me ever- never bought from them before) but now, after reading all this, i better pray each night so I get my item safe and fast.... Mamma mia.




Courage, Varvara. Wishing for your item to arrive safely, please report here!


----------



## soleilbrun

varvara said:


> OMG.... I just read ALL 38 pages of this subject, can you believe?! Lol...
> Reason? 10 days ago (Dec 30) i purchased an item (7k Euro) and it seemed to me, this site was slow. No info, no email... Very hard to connect w them, you need to wait forever or re-dial several times to get to speak w one of their workers...
> I travel to Paris and South of France quite often, so I am well aware of their "i dont speak english" attitude and just try to deal w it, though i find it just annoying... But when one CR of VC told me this over the phone, i was more than annoyed- english should be one of top conditions when recruiting their team. They serve whole Europe and also US...
> Well- point is- after 8 days (i paid the whole balance instantly w PP) it is finally going under the quality check... I personally do not havy any doubts about the authenticity of this particular item (luckily!), but i am very curios how long is this going to take... And how long will it take to arrive to the UK (had to have it shipped there as for some absolutely not known reason they do not ship where i live though i am in the EU)... I also asked about which carrier they use when sending such expensive items- i was told DHL... Anybody? Enlighten me?
> I knew i would find complaints about the VC after i started to have these experiences myself (first one btw for me ever- never bought from them before) but now, after reading all this, i better pray each night so I get my item safe and fast.... Mamma mia.



All of my item bought and sold have been taken by fedex. The item was probably delayed by the seller not shipping fast enough, the holidays etc. Once in QC, it should proceed quickly. Items I've sold have been processed through QC at least the day after arrival.


----------



## varvara

Thank you so much for optimistic words!!! Can you tell me how long does the QC usually take? Thanks  xxx


----------



## Zoe C

varvara said:


> Thank you so much for optimistic words!!! Can you tell me how long does the QC usually take? Thanks  xxx




IME it can take (after you're notified it's in their hands) from a couple of minutes to a couple of days. I've never had to wait more than 3 days.


----------



## varvara

Thank you


----------



## Wenuk

varvara said:


> OMG.... I just read ALL 38 pages of this subject, can you believe?! Lol...
> 
> Reason? 10 days ago (Dec 30) i purchased an item (7k Euro) and it seemed to me, this site was slow. No info, no email... Very hard to connect w them, you need to wait forever or re-dial several times to get to speak w one of their workers...
> 
> I travel to Paris and South of France quite often, so I am well aware of their "i dont speak english" attitude and just try to deal w it, though i find it just annoying... But when one CR of VC told me this over the phone, i was more than annoyed- english should be one of top conditions when recruiting their team. They serve whole Europe and also US...
> 
> Well- point is- after 8 days (i paid the whole balance instantly w PP) it is finally going under the quality check... I personally do not havy any doubts about the authenticity of this particular item (luckily!), but i am very curios how long is this going to take... And how long will it take to arrive to the UK (had to have it shipped there as for some absolutely not known reason they do not ship where i live though i am in the EU)... I also asked about which carrier they use when sending such expensive items- i was told DHL... Anybody? Enlighten me?
> 
> I knew i would find complaints about the VC after i started to have these experiences myself (first one btw for me ever- never bought from them before) but now, after reading all this, i better pray each night so I get my item safe and fast.... Mamma mia.




I sell with them but have never bought anything yet ! Please keep us posted !


----------



## Polaremil

Wenuk said:


> I sell with them but have never bought anything yet ! Please keep us posted !




How and how fast did you get the shipment voucher after the sell?


----------



## Wenuk

You should get a confirmation email with a postal voucher attached , once payment has cleared from the buyer. It can vary from instant to a few hours, depending on buyer. Once you get your email, click and download/print your voucher. Then call the courier , (numbers are provided with the email link) and that's it. VC uses DHL here in UK . VC will also send you an email to remind you to send if they haven't received your parcel in 3 days of sale. &#128516;


----------



## Polaremil

Wenuk said:


> You should get a confirmation email with a postal voucher attached , once payment has cleared from the buyer. It can vary from instant to a few hours, depending on buyer. Once you get your email, click and download/print your voucher. Then call the courier , (numbers are provided with the email link) and that's it. VC uses DHL here in UK . VC will also send you an email to remind you to send if they haven't received your parcel in 3 days of sale. &#128516;




I received the email below, but the link to the voucher is not working. So, is this because the buyer's payment has not cleared?


----------



## Wenuk

Oh no worries. This happened to me once, link didn't work. I just phoned VC and they will send you another link. The new link  will have a new waybill number, so just make sure they link the 2 together, or else they will keep sending you reminders. Make sure you have the number of your item when you ring them. 

Hope this helps ! &#128516;


----------



## Wenuk

Polaremil said:


> I received the email below, but the link to the voucher is not working. So, is this because the buyer's payment has not cleared?
> 
> View attachment 2856372




The payment from the buyer has cleared that's why you are getting the email. Have answered your other question in the post above !&#128516;


----------



## Polaremil

Wenuk said:


> Oh no worries. This happened to me once, link didn't work. I just phoned VC and they will send you another link. The new link  will have a new waybill number, so just make sure they link the 2 together, or else they will keep sending you reminders. Make sure you have the number of your item when you ring them.
> 
> Hope this helps ! &#128516;




Okay, thanks!


----------



## varvara

Hi all... An update- my item is STILL in quality control... Since thursday! It was a 100% authentic item in perfect condition, sold by a premium high-ranking member... I am getting really annoyed.


----------



## demicouture

varvara said:


> Hi all... An update- my item is STILL in quality control... Since thursday! It was a 100% authentic item in perfect condition, sold by a premium high-ranking member... I am getting really annoyed.




Well I'm on the other end!
Am a premium member sold a brand new and of course authentic bag and it's been in quality control for at least that long too... This is ridiculous!


----------



## Polaremil

Wenuk said:


> Oh no worries. This happened to me once, link didn't work. I just phoned VC and they will send you another link. The new link  will have a new waybill number, so just make sure they link the 2 together, or else they will keep sending you reminders. Make sure you have the number of your item when you ring them.
> 
> Hope this helps ! &#128516;




Well, guess what happened? They sent me the reminder email and the link worked. I took my package to the postal office today, and it was refused! Seems like Colissimo prepaid vouchers do NOT work from my part of Alaska. Le tres grand SIGH! I'll have to call them tomorrow.

Edit: they are talking about postal voucher, so I take it to mean that they do not use DHL here? Also, wouldn't they send a printable DHL shipping bill if they used DHL?


----------



## Wenuk

Polaremil said:


> Well, guess what happened? They sent me the reminder email and the link worked. I took my package to the postal office today, and it was refused! Seems like Colissimo prepaid vouchers do NOT work from my part of Alaska. Le tres grand SIGH! I'll have to call them tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: they are talking about postal voucher, so I take it to mean that they do not use DHL here? Also, wouldn't they send a printable DHL shipping bill if they used DHL?




This sounds so annoying ! . I feel your frustration ! 
I am based in Uk, and here they use DHL, and the printable DHL voucher is attached to the email link , like the one you posted earlier. Was there a specific number you needed to call ?

So for me , if I click on that link you posted earlier, it redirects to a page which says

Step 1 : download voucher , click here
 Clicking this brings up the DHL voucher. 

Step 2 using the voucher, contact DHL. 

The number is provided. I ring them and give them VC account number as it is charged to them. I arrange with them (DHL) for courier to pick it up, 

Step 3 track your parcel. The parcel is scanned at pick up and clicking on it shows you where the parcel is. 


Colissimo sounds like the French version of the British Royal Mail, which I am not familiar with. If your local post is declining the prepaid voucher, best to speak to VC again to clarify the situation. &#128533;I am sorry you are having such problems &#128533; /hug! Hope VC can sort this out for you.


----------



## Polaremil

Wenuk said:


> This sounds so annoying ! . I feel your frustration !
> I am based in Uk, and here they use DHL, and the printable DHL voucher is attached to the email link , like the one you posted earlier. Was there a specific number you needed to call ?
> 
> So for me , if I click on that link you posted earlier, it redirects to a page which says
> 
> Step 1 : download voucher , click here
> Clicking this brings up the DHL voucher.
> 
> Step 2 using the voucher, contact DHL.
> 
> The number is provided. I ring them and give them VC account number as it is charged to them. I arrange with them (DHL) for courier to pick it up,
> 
> Step 3 track your parcel. The parcel is scanned at pick up and clicking on it shows you where the parcel is.
> 
> 
> Colissimo sounds like the French version of the British Royal Mail, which I am not familiar with. If your local post is declining the prepaid voucher, best to speak to VC again to clarify the situation. &#128533;I am sorry you are having such problems &#128533; /hug! Hope VC can sort this out for you.




So, I called and finally got the correct voucher, which is a FedEx voucher. They were missing my address information. It's weird that the service does not demand this info when you register to sell, it would prevent situations like this. Their site is obviously not run by CS/ logistics/ tech people. 

Hopefully, I'll get my package sent now. I'll update here.


----------



## varvara

Well- my update guys... The price was lowered on the item i bought by 100 usd as they found one undone seem... Me and seller both agreed on the price and on the account status it says "prepared for shipping". Since then no update, no email... I am not impressed. I called today again to push it, but they just said they will put a note there... I had to call 5 (!!!) times today to finally get a hold of an english speaking representative.... Mamma mia.


----------



## lovely64

varvara said:


> Well- my update guys... The price was lowered on the item i bought by 100 usd as they found one undone seem... Me and seller both agreed on the price and on the account status it says "prepared for shipping". Since then no update, no email... I am not impressed. I called today again to push it, but they just said they will put a note there... I had to call 5 (!!!) times today to finally get a hold of an english speaking representative.... Mamma mia.




I know, it's crazy. I have only called them once. They failed to pay me 4700 worth of sales. I had to wait 1,5 months for the money. Ugh.


----------



## irene83

I just purchased a purse from them, but I was debating whether I should put it back for resell.  I just received the purse yesterday, however, there is no resell button on my order history. Does anyone know why this would be the case? I never sold anything with them before so am unclear how this works.


----------



## varvara

Now, this is unbelievable... *Dear TPF members, and those who google the search words "Vestiarie collective review-experience- complaint"- I hope you read this to avoid any hassle with this appalling company that by now should not be existing anymore.
*
I rarely complain, I am not impatient, I buy and occasionally sell on Ebay, I buy from net-a-porter, mytheresa, from private sellers from all over the world. But if I say even Ebay now seems to me like a walk through a blossoming park, I am speaking the truth. Never ever, in my life have I ever experienced more unprofessional, slow and shady business such as the Vestiaire Collective.

To be completely just, there are, no doubt, honest and good sellers with amazing items there. And there are honest and easy buyers who pay instantly and do not hassle. What I find to be the problem here is the platform itself.

I know it has been holidays etc. and I am well aware that many items are sold by private individuals who are yet to deliver their items to VC, then there is the so called "Inspection" (which is VERY shady to begin with- many blatantly FAKE counterfeit items are listed and sold there on a daily basis) and only then can it be shipped to the new owner. By now I can still grasp it somehow and breath in and out. BUT!

To connect with VC is virtually impossible. If you eventually manage to get through, nobody speaks english. Then they give you an english number to phone. There they speak english, but can not really help you as all they can do is leave a note for the french team "who will read it and try to act". Seriously.

On December 31st 2014 I purchased a clothing item for 7k (!) Euro. Paid instantly with PP. Until now, my item has not even been shipped, although the seller shipped it promptly and VC received it a week ago! It says "prepared to ship" since Monday. It is Wednesday today and nothing. Even though I called repeatedly notifying them they should ship ASAP as on Friday I am leaving London (had to give a London address as they do not ship where I live although I am in the EU) and it will be a major complication for me after this date to re-route the package to me. No reaction, no effort to solve this and rush it.

This whole website/shop/concept is not working, clearly there are many dissatisfied customers and I am sure of one thing- *even if my item eventually comes and I will love it, adore it, treasure it and what not- NEVER again will I go through this, EVER. And I will be sure to spread this word out fast and furious.... VC- watch out! *


----------



## ksadowski

I actually had a really positive experience with VC. 

On December 30, I purchased an ultraviolet Balenciaga zip-around wallet for ~$293. I promptly paid and received an order confirmation. 

I didn't hear anything else. Then in the eighth day, the seller commented that she didn't check her email. She would ship the wallet that day. VC received the item on the 11th. Shipped it from France on the 13th and I received it in the US on the 16th. 

It's absolutely beautiful. It was listed as being in very good condition, but it's brand new. &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> OK, I had to deal with VC again just because they had the bag I was looking for (Dior Granville). Bag arrived OK, then DHL bill for duty charges popped up in my mailbox. DHL submitted the wrong code and charged me more than TWICE duties than I had to pay (20% instead of 9%, total $384). Nice, eh? I had to open dispute (they don't care actually and eventually will say they can't do anything). Their lame excuse on the phone is that VC should provide correct code and if they don't have any code custom will assign code themselves and it can be incorrect one. Then even better  - if I want to change code they'll charge me $75 for this (for their mistake??!?!?!). how come this VC-DHL billing always wrong? Do they have any qualified people there? I'm paying full price for delivery each time ($40) and I hope that someone will submit code and do other paperwork correctly. Nope, not with them. I was billed wrongly before twice by DHL in last year, once DHL sent my case to collection agency because they didn't bother to read my email with provided evidence of return - every time I have to open a dispute and go to BBB eventually that sides with me. Every time it's tons of emails and calls and form submissions for these idiots.



Quick update. Though it took almost a month I won the case with BBB and DHL finally charged me correct amount for custom fees ($174 instead of $384). I hope it will be helpful if someone has the same problem with VC delivery by DHL.


----------



## AthenaD

Hii,


Does anyone ever shopped with Miss à la mode (UK) personal shopping?

They found me the purse I was looking for but now I a little worried if I can trust 1. Will I get my purse  and 2. If soo is it authentic?

Anyone please??


----------



## victoriasun

Hey, is there an alternative (free) UK phone number for VC? I keep being on hold for a really long time and I'm being charged while on hold! I thought by UK law, they have to provide a free phone number for any post-sales complaints.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ksadowski said:


> I actually had a really positive experience with VC.
> 
> On December 30, I purchased an ultraviolet Balenciaga zip-around wallet for ~$293. I promptly paid and received an order confirmation.
> 
> I didn't hear anything else. Then in the eighth day, the seller commented that she didn't check her email. She would ship the wallet that day. VC received the item on the 11th. Shipped it from France on the 13th and I received it in the US on the 16th.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful. It was listed as being in very good condition, but it's brand new. &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> 
> View attachment 2864480




beautiful wallet!


----------



## ksadowski

.pursefiend. said:


> beautiful wallet!




Thank you! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## hopingoneday

In a word, like so many others, my experience with the VC was AWFUL. It took them forever to ship out the item (Chanel jacket) after payment- about a week to ship it and almost another week to get to me. By the time I received it, I had literally one or two days' window to return it. The item was not as described ("like new"), when it actually turned out to be both slightly stained AND  altered  seams had been opened and shoulder pads had been taken out.  I returned it for a reason "not as described," but never heard back from VC. It took multiple phone calls and emails and over seven weeks to get a refund, and no apology. I would never deal with them again.


----------



## rainneday

hopingoneday said:


> In a word, like so many others, my experience with the VC was AWFUL. It took them forever to ship out the item (Chanel jacket) after payment- about a week to ship it and almost another week to get to me. By the time I received it,* I had literally one or two days' window to return it. The item was not as described ("like new"), when it actually turned out to be both slightly stained AND  altered  seams had been opened and shoulder pads had been taken out.  I returned it for a reason "not as described," but never heard back from VC. It took multiple phone calls and emails and over seven weeks to get a refund, and no apology*. I would never deal with them again.



Horrifying!


----------



## hopingoneday

rainneday said:


> Horrifying!


I know.  By contrast, resellers like AFF and Yoogi's have been uniformly wonderful to buy from.  It is so nice to find an item that's no longer produced, or that you missed out on the first time around  but not if the seller is totally unresponsive and has no customer focus.


----------



## lovely64

Another fake hermes item and a we love badge!! They don't care and do not listen to advice. A $10 fake selling for $1000! It makes me sick.


----------



## lovely64

Here's a comparison picture with my authentic cdc.


----------



## lovely64

lovely64 said:


> Here's a comparison picture with my authentic cdc.
> 
> View attachment 2873315


Here is the link to the FAKE bracelet.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-dog-collar-bracelet-1397619.shtml


----------



## lovely64

hopingoneday said:


> In a word, like so many others, my experience with the VC was AWFUL.* It took them forever to ship out the item* (Chanel jacket) after payment- about a week to ship it and almost another week to get to me. By the time I received it, I had literally one or two days' window to return it. The item was not as described ("like new"), when it actually turned out to be both slightly stained AND  altered  seams had been opened and shoulder pads had been taken out.  I returned it for a reason "not as described," but never heard back from VC. It took multiple phone calls and emails and over seven weeks to get a refund, and no apology. I would never deal with them again.


Horrible!

Re them shipping your item, it depends on when the seller ships it to them. Sometimes the sellers are very very slow on shipping which delays the whole thing!


----------



## Polaremil

lovely64 said:


> Here's a comparison picture with my authentic cdc.
> 
> View attachment 2873315




One would  think that since they have handled the real thing at some point, they would have taken pictures and notes. This fake is so obvious, Ugh!


----------



## lovely64

Polaremil said:


> One would  think that since they have handled the real thing at some point, they would have taken pictures and notes. This fake is so obvious, Ugh!




Yes, it's insanity!


----------



## LVoe121

lovely64 said:


> Yes, it's insanity!


Dear Lovely64, I just saw a fantastic deal on VC a Chanel Jumbo Caviar for half of it's original retail. But somehow the details look way off, because I have just recently purchase a jumbo from store, e.g. the front flap does not have the visible stiching, the back pocket looks to high. I am not a authenticator, but we all have to be very cautious, when purchasing form VC! Shocking

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-clutch-bag-timeless-1416862.shtml


----------



## Polaremil

Would it be okay if we shared those sellers whose items were not as described here on this thread?


----------



## Oscaraki

The worst experience ever!!!! Don t buy anything!!! I bought a wallet and when I received it I realized that wasn't as described. I returned it back as it was agreed in order to check it. I never received any answer from them neither my money back! 
Their control system doesn't exist!
Don t ever buy anything!!!!


----------



## Wenuk

Wow. / Recoils in horror. I was really tempted by something but I am staying away for now...


----------



## Polaremil

So, my first sell was a success despite the hiccup with the shipping slip. I will continue selling, but this thread has scared me off buying, that's for sure.

Where I live, there is no real second marketplace for high end designer goods, so if I get close to the prices I am asking, I'm good.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

I will share my horror story soon as a buyer.  But right now I'm still in the midst of it and I'm too pissed off to write without giving myself a heart failure.

My advise is to RUN like the wind and don't look back!


----------



## Annyesophie

Hello, 
I was about to buy a Louis Vuitton Speedy in VC.. 
 it is a very low price and the bag looks fine.. 
Here is the link.. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.it/mobile/#article?id=1424833

What do you ladies think about it? 
Thank you in advance :*


----------



## lovely64

Annyesophie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was about to buy a Louis Vuitton Speedy in VC..
> 
> it is a very low price and the bag looks fine..
> 
> Here is the link..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.it/mobile/#article?id=1424833
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think about it?
> 
> Thank you in advance :*




This is not an authentication thread. Only for experience dealing with VC. Post your request in the lv auth.tread.


----------



## Annyesophie

lovely64 said:


> This is not an authentication thread. Only for experience dealing with VC. Post your request in the lv auth.tread.



I will, thank you


----------



## lovely64

Annyesophie said:


> I will, thank you




You are welcome! I could not include a link to the lv thread since I am on my iPhone.


----------



## Annyesophie

It's okay


----------



## fashion16

I bought an hermes belt listened as being in pristine condition. When the belt went to vestaire for authentication, they rated it in fair condition and forced the seller to reduce the price. The seller cancelled the transaction and I got my refund quickly but the process from purchase to sale cancellation took 2 weeks. Probably won't buy again


----------



## mere girl

is there a way of leaving feedback for sellers on VC?


----------



## lovely64

mere girl said:


> is there a way of leaving feedback for sellers on VC?




No. Unfortunately not. Check their rating, that's adjusted by what they sell and compliancy.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I am in the midst of a problem, bought and Item that I believe is a counterfeit. Paid with paypal, opened a ppl dispute and have messaged VC and the seller not to ship to me. I called VC today and Of course I am not getting any help. What site or contact do I use to authenticate a Balenciaga Moto jacket?

I also had a good experience buying an authentic jacket from them recently.

I have 5 Bal jackets of my own, and am pretty sure I am correct and looking closely at the auction pics that it is fake (a good one!)

Any suggestions you may have would help, TIA


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I am in the midst of a problem, bought and Item that I believe is a counterfeit. Paid with paypal, opened a ppl dispute and have messaged VC and the seller not to ship to me. I called VC today and Of course I am not getting any help. What site or contact do I use to authenticate a Balenciaga Moto jacket?
> 
> I also had a good experience buying an authentic jacket from them recently.
> 
> I have 5 Bal jackets of my own, and am pretty sure I am correct and looking closely at the auction pics that it is fake (a good one!)
> 
> Any suggestions you may have would help, TIA




I was very persistent but finally got the sale cancelled and my money refunded after emailed many times and calling three times. 

Almost positive that the jacket I bought was a fake and now it's for sale again. I warned VC that they need to check it and wrote to the seller (publicly) on the site that I didn't think the jacket was real.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

I probably should have posted this here instead of starting a new thread but here is experience

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i...-selling-fakes-again-896111.html#post28102689

I have officially let them know after publicly starting a "war" that they have lost me as a customer, a seller as well as a buyer!


----------



## Lawseenai

Chloe_Gr said:


> I probably should have posted this here instead of starting a new thread but here is experience
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i...-selling-fakes-again-896111.html#post28102689
> 
> 
> 
> I have officially let them know after publicly starting a "war" that they have lost me as a customer, a seller as well as a buyer!




Thanks for the heads up! I haven't really heard of them either but their name come up when I google Chanel purses.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

I just got an email from their customer service apparently letting me know that everything is authenticated at the chanel boutiques in Paris before being shipped out
I'm sorry but that's just bull***
Do they really think id believe that they take every single bag being sold to a boutique and have it checked?
Anyway, stupidly I've started a war with the seller in the comments section under that horrible fake that literally hurts my eyes to look at!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I sell some bags. Goes really well for me. Have bought in the past and always authentic. I am very careful though.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I wanted to share my first experience with this site. I always sell and buy on eBay but after an awful chargeback ordeal I lost faith in eBay and ventured onto Vestiaire and subsequently sold an Hermes Birkin. It sold on 23rd Jan and was deemed compliant on the 26th Jan and shipped to the customer. Vestiaire pays sellers on 1st or 15th of the month and when nothing appeared on the 1st I assumed it would appear on the 15th. Well, 5 emails, 6 telephone calls later nothing! Their customer service consists of young girls who just say they will escalate and get back in 72 hours and they never do. Emails go unanswered and when I do get a call back they say it may take 4 days to get a payment sorted out. It takes 5 mins to process a payment so why the delay?There is no escalation process, accountability and customer service is non existent. 
Any other business and this would be called theft and as I vent I must confess I am nowhere nearer getting paid the £3200 owed than I was on the 1st of February. I have asked for my bag back so lets see what happens next.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I wanted to share my first experience with this site. I always sell and buy on eBay but after an awful chargeback ordeal I lost faith in eBay and ventured onto Vestiaire and subsequently sold an Hermes Birkin. It sold on 23rd Jan and was deemed compliant on the 26th Jan and shipped to the customer. Vestiaire pays sellers on 1st or 15th of the month and when nothing appeared on the 1st I assumed it would appear on the 15th. Well, 5 emails, 6 telephone calls later nothing! Their customer service consists of young girls who just say they will escalate and get back in 72 hours and they never do. Emails go unanswered and when I do get a call back they say it may take 4 days to get a payment sorted out. It takes 5 mins to process a payment so why the delay?There is no escalation process, accountability and customer service is non existent.
> Any other business and this would be called theft and as I vent I must confess I am nowhere nearer getting paid the £3200 owed than I was on the 1st of February. I have asked for my bag back so lets see what happens next.


Sorry to hear that!! My first sale with them was last year and back then they didn't even use Paypal so i had the money wired to my bank account, and that took over 25 days i remember.
I was furious, a) because i kept calling back and forth and it's costly as its long distance and b) because i remember none of the girls on the line spoke English well, so the whole communication thing was a disaster.
They ended up wiring the money to my account about 25 days later, but i remember i also had fees from my bank which i was not informed about!
After that i cant complain about the amount of time they took to transfer, i think it was less than a week.
But cheapfrillnorth, a friend of mine told me that they hold back paying sellers on expensive items, in case the buyer decides to return the item so they wont have to go through that process.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Chloe_Gr said:


> Sorry to hear that!! My first sale with them was last year and back then they didn't even use Paypal so i had the money wired to my bank account, and that took over 25 days i remember.
> I was furious, a) because i kept calling back and forth and it's costly as its long distance and b) because i remember none of the girls on the line spoke English well, so the whole communication thing was a disaster.
> They ended up wiring the money to my account about 25 days later, but i remember i also had fees from my bank which i was not informed about!
> After that i cant complain about the amount of time they took to transfer, i think it was less than a week.
> But cheapfrillnorth, a friend of mine told me that they hold back paying sellers on expensive items, in case the buyer decides to return the item so they wont have to go through that process.



Got a result. I found the email addresses of lots of the management team and emailed them asking them to sort it. An hour later a paypal payment arrived! Funny but an hour earlier they had said payment be arrive on the 30th Feb. Gutted to see that I pay fees on that but its paid. I will never buy or sell on that site again. They may have a good range but customer service is so important and they just don't grasp that.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Got a result. I found the email addresses of lots of the management team and emailed them asking them to sort it. An hour later a paypal payment arrived! Funny but an hour earlier they had said payment be arrive on the 30th Feb. Gutted to see that I pay fees on that but its paid. I will never buy or sell on that site again. They may have a good range but customer service is so important and they just don't grasp that.





So glad to hear you got that sorted!
You won't have to pay fees if they made the transfer through PayPal, back when I completed my first sale they weren't working with PayPal so they transferred the amount directly to my bank
They made sure I also paid both their bank fees and mine! And we're talking about euros being sent as euros here!!
Anyway, I'm completely disgusted by their customer service and so over the fact that they continuously let fakes be listed on their site that I'm done.
Back to ol"EBay at least I know that in taking my chances and are fully responsible for what I have to sell or buy.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

lovely64 said:


> Here is the link to the FAKE bracelet.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-dog-collar-bracelet-1397619.shtml


 
Lovely64 how did you manage to get them to take these horrible fakes down?
I've been battling with an ignorant sneaky seller for 2 days in order for her to remove that horrendous bag(I've also seen all her items sold and still selling and are convinced there's more fakes in there) now but I've given up!!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Chloe_Gr said:


> So glad to hear you got that sorted!
> You won't have to pay fees if they made the transfer through PayPal, back when I completed my first sale they weren't working with PayPal so they transferred the amount directly to my bank
> They made sure I also paid both their bank fees and mine! And we're talking about euros being sent as euros here!!
> Anyway, I'm completely disgusted by their customer service and so over the fact that they continuously let fakes be listed on their site that I'm done.
> Back to ol"EBay at least I know that in taking my chances and are fully responsible for what I have to sell or buy.



Yep, I have to pay fees of £112! Ludicrous.


----------



## Chloe_Gr

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Yep, I have to pay fees of £112! Ludicrous.






Unbelievable....


----------



## lovely64

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Yep, I have to pay fees of £112! Ludicrous.




I have them transfer to my bank account. Maybe I should change to pp? Although there will be the bad pp exchange rate for when I transfer euro to my currecy into my bank account . Maybe it's better not using pp?


----------



## lovely64

Chloe_Gr said:


> Lovely64 how did you manage to get them to take these horrible fakes down?
> 
> I've been battling with an ignorant sneaky seller for 2 days in order for her to remove that horrendous bag(I've also seen all her items sold and still selling and are convinced there's more fakes in there) now but I've given up!!




I kept posting and sending emails. I am a premium member with a high ranking too, not sure if that played a part?


----------



## lovely64

Chloe_Gr said:


> Lovely64 how did you manage to get them to take these horrible fakes down?
> 
> I've been battling with an ignorant sneaky seller for 2 days in order for her to remove that horrendous bag(I've also seen all her items sold and still selling and are convinced there's more fakes in there) now but I've given up!!




I pay bank fees on every single payment since they don't pay me in one payment but for each and every item sold separately. Ugh.


----------



## lovely64

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I wanted to share my first experience with this site. I always sell and buy on eBay but after an awful chargeback ordeal I lost faith in eBay and ventured onto Vestiaire and subsequently sold an Hermes Birkin. It sold on 23rd Jan and was deemed compliant on the 26th Jan and shipped to the customer. Vestiaire pays sellers on 1st or 15th of the month and when nothing appeared on the 1st I assumed it would appear on the 15th. Well, 5 emails, 6 telephone calls later nothing! Their customer service consists of young girls who just say they will escalate and get back in 72 hours and they never do. Emails go unanswered and when I do get a call back they say it may take 4 days to get a payment sorted out. It takes 5 mins to process a payment so why the delay?There is no escalation process, accountability and customer service is non existent.
> 
> Any other business and this would be called theft and as I vent I must confess I am nowhere nearer getting paid the £3200 owed than I was on the 1st of February. I have asked for my bag back so lets see what happens next.




This has happened to me too. They owed me 4800 but never paid. One and a half month passed before it was sorted out.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

lovely64 said:


> This has happened to me too. They owed me 4800 but never paid. One and a half month passed before it was sorted out.



My first experience put me off and I will never look at their site again. I decided to reject the Paypal payment and asked them to pay via wire transfer. Still waiting for a response. They shouldn't say you will get X amount and then make you pay charges. Fees for selling are already high enough. My bag sold for £4050 and I was due £3293. That's a whopping £757 which in my mind should include all fees.

I also got a follow up email asking me to rate their customer support. Honestly, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## MayMay22

I am thinking to sell some items at this website, but not sure which method of payment I should choose. So far, if my item is sold, and I would like to receive a payment through paypal, will there be any charge? Thanks for advice.


----------



## Polaremil

MayMay22 said:


> I am thinking to sell some items at this website, but not sure which method of payment I should choose. So far, if my item is sold, and I would like to receive a payment through paypal, will there be any charge? Thanks for advice.




I chose paypal, and I have received the exact sums that were quoted on the site. Now, I have not transferred to my bank account from PP yet, but according to the info on the PP site, there should be no charges at this point. I did not feel secure enough to give my bank account details to Vestiaire, plus I suspect there would have been a fee when they transfer from their bank to mine, although there should not be any fees since my country and France are part of the SEPA system. Hth.


----------



## jp23

It's so sad this company is so frustrating after my experience I've never even looked at the site again and it's just frustrating to see the company continuing to be dishonest. So sorry for all you girls having problems I hope VC will get themselves together to make some changes for the better. Selling is scary these days companies like this doesn't make it any better. Poshmark, VC, even ebay are just filled with fakes and after my trip to China this year it's scary how good some of them are and its even scarier how dishonest others are (sellers and buyers). No where is safe. even when I worked for a luxury department store buyers would return fakes instead of authentic pieces and the SAs were not knowledgable enough to know the difference and would try to sell them to people!! I was horrified!


----------



## Anna Tessa

Sad to hear you ladies have been having some problems  I recently sold a purse for just a couple hundred and the payment came in on the 1st. Not a large amount but for me it worked ok.


----------



## MayMay22

Polaremil said:


> I chose paypal, and I have received the exact sums that were quoted on the site. Now, I have not transferred to my bank account from PP yet, but according to the info on the PP site, there should be no charges at this point. I did not feel secure enough to give my bank account details to Vestiaire, plus I suspect there would have been a fee when they transfer from their bank to mine, although there should not be any fees since my country and France are part of the SEPA system. Hth.



Hi Polaremil

Thank you for your answer. I think I will try to sell some small items first and see how it is going.... Spring clean time


----------



## Polaremil

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Polaremil
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I think I will try to sell some small items first and see how it is going.... Spring clean time




That's what I've been doing, too. So far so good, payments have been on time.


----------



## demicouture

Has anyone else noticed that although their fees have NOT changed they only crop out the FIRST photo! Even on expensive items!!!
This is a joke!
So they take a crazy commission, can't always tell fake from genuine, pay you pretty much when they want AND only crop your 1st picture!
JOKE

... But yeah I still use them cause there is no one else out there at their "level" dare I say?!


----------



## Polaremil

Hmm, just as I thought I was rather happy with the site, I noticed that the Pay Pal option has disappeared and I need to give them my bank details and copy of ID with photo!? Seriously??


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Polaremil said:


> Hmm, just as I thought I was rather happy with the site, I noticed that the Pay Pal option has disappeared and I need to give them my bank details and copy of ID with photo!? Seriously??



They have probably lost their PayPal account due to all the chargebacks and claims


----------



## lovely64

I think you can still pay via pp? I just did a week or so ago.


----------



## Polaremil

lovely64 said:


> I think you can still pay via pp? I just did a week or so ago.




Yeah, but I am not interested in buying. Gonna call them tomorrow. No way in hell I'm gonna give them my acc details and photo ID. Insanity.


----------



## lovely64

Polaremil said:


> Yeah, but I am not interested in buying. Gonna call them tomorrow. No way in hell I'm gonna give them my acc details and photo ID. Insanity.




I have done that when I started selling. They pay me on to my bank account.


----------



## Polaremil

lovely64 said:


> I have done that when I started selling. They pay me on to my bank account.




Aren't you scared that they might store the info with insufficient security and the info might get into the wrong hands..?


----------



## lovely64

Polaremil said:


> Aren't you scared that they might store the info with insufficient security and the info might get into the wrong hands..?


No, not at all. I keep a bank account solely for being paid. Even if they wanted they could do nothing with it.


----------



## Polaremil

lovely64 said:


> No, not at all. I keep a bank account solely for being paid. Even if they wanted they could do nothing with it.




Byt they could use the ID information. In my part of Alaska, people are always strongly advised against giving away their social security number (combined w address) on the Internet, in written form etc.

I asked Vestiaire about this and they promptly replied and it seems like PP is working again, for me at least, for receiving payments.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I just ordered from this site yesterday (Sunday) and this thread has made me terrified ... However the item I order was a 24 hour shipping item and has already passed quality control and says its ready to ship. 
Hope I receive my bracelet and everything ok 
I will let you know how it goes for me


----------



## ksadowski

xblackxstarx said:


> I just ordered from this site yesterday (Sunday) and this thread has made me terrified ... However the item I order was a 24 hour shipping item and has already passed quality control and says its ready to ship.
> 
> Hope I receive my bracelet and everything ok
> 
> I will let you know how it goes for me




I believe the 24-hour ship time means that VC already has the item.


----------



## soleilbrun

ksadowski said:


> I believe the 24-hour ship time means that VC already has the item.



This is true but unfortunately, it doesn't make it authentic! Hopefully, they correctly identified it as authentic. Keep us posted.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Tuesday now and it's saying prepared for shipping since yesterday 
I was expecting them to post it Monday as I ordered Sunday as most sites do 
I don't expect to receive the item in 24 hours but I was expecting them to send it by now
I hope they send it today as I'm really nervous about whether I will receive it
From the photos it appears authentic so at the moment that's not worrying me but we'll see
I'll keep you all updated


----------



## cotonblanc

xblackxstarx said:


> Tuesday now and it's saying prepared for shipping since yesterday
> 
> I was expecting them to post it Monday as I ordered Sunday as most sites do
> 
> I don't expect to receive the item in 24 hours but I was expecting them to send it by now
> 
> I hope they send it today as I'm really nervous about whether I will receive it
> 
> From the photos it appears authentic so at the moment that's not worrying me but we'll see
> 
> I'll keep you all updated




I bought a 24 hour item before. Definitely took much longer to ship. They have the same stages/steps as non-24 hour items and so it takes longer than necessary.


----------



## Nay10

I wish I had discovered this forum before going ahead and making an impulsive purchase of a Givenchy Lucrezia handbag from VC. I received the bag yesterday and to be fair the actual bag match the photo posted in the VC website. The condition of the bag is perfect. My problem was the actual Givemchy care card that came with the bag. I own a couple of Givenchy handbags purchased from Harvey Nichols and why I decided to buy online I'm actually fuming about. If you're a owner of a Givenchy bag purchased from a store you will know (or now know) that the care card has a code and a barcode! You can do a google search of these two codes and Google will show the exact bag that you purchased and also show the store where it was purchased from  However, without an actual authentic Lucrezia handbag to compare my VC purchase to, to me it looks authentic in comparison to pictures online. On the other hand the care card is clearly not. The sticker with the two codes on the card is clearly photocopied and stuck on. I don't know how VC could have missed it! A bit of me think maybe I should ignore as its only the care card that I question but then again am thinking why would the seller throw in a fake care card if the bag is authentic? I'm confused? Also if it's a fake am worried it will show after a few uses e.g. the leather will rip or handle fall off etc. The bag was advertised without its detachable strap (which I didn't mind). I assumed the seller sold it for this reason but after seeing the care card and dust bag am unsure and can't seem to let it slide. I suppose even a bit of bargain it's still a lot of money spent on what could be a fake that only cost a few ££ to make. I've emailed VC yesterday but have a feeling this will be a long long process before anything is resolved!:cry: Please search the code it may help with your decision to purchase used goods!


----------



## seagullz

I saw something that i like but reading the experience here i didn't dare to. Does it work similar as Shop-Hers? Once you order, the seller will send the bag to VC and after 'examine' will send to us? I am not from USA so thus need to be careful on this.

Does VC provide tracking number?

I have tried Shop-Hers though and it's great.


----------



## soleilbrun

Nay10 said:


> I wish I had discovered this forum before going ahead and making an impulsive purchase of a Givenchy Lucrezia handbag from VC. I received the bag yesterday and to be fair the actual bag match the photo posted in the VC website. The condition of the bag is perfect. My problem was the actual Givemchy care card that came with the bag. I own a couple of Givenchy handbags purchased from Harvey Nichols and why I decided to buy online I'm actually fuming about. If you're a owner of a Givenchy bag purchased from a store you will know (or now know) that the care card has a code and a barcode! You can do a google search of these two codes and Google will show the exact bag that you purchased and also show the store where it was purchased from  However, without an actual authentic Lucrezia handbag to compare my VC purchase to, to me it looks authentic in comparison to pictures online. On the other hand the care card is clearly not. The sticker with the two codes on the card is clearly photocopied and stuck on. I don't know how VC could have missed it! A bit of me think maybe I should ignore as its only the care card that I question but then again am thinking why would the seller throw in a fake care card if the bag is authentic? I'm confused? Also if it's a fake am worried it will show after a few uses e.g. the leather will rip or handle fall off etc. The bag was advertised without its detachable strap (which I didn't mind). I assumed the seller sold it for this reason but after seeing the care card and dust bag am unsure and can't seem to let it slide. I suppose even a bit of bargain it's still a lot of money spent on what could be a fake that only cost a few ££ to make. I've emailed VC yesterday but have a feeling this will be a long long process before anything is resolved!:cry: Please search the code it may help with your decision to purchase used goods!



Have it authenticated on authenticate4U.com. Did pay via paypal or credt card? Either way if it is deemed fake send the information to paypal or your credit card company to get your money back.


----------



## lovely64

Nay10 said:


> I wish I had discovered this forum before going ahead and making an impulsive purchase of a Givenchy Lucrezia handbag from VC. I received the bag yesterday and to be fair the actual bag match the photo posted in the VC website. The condition of the bag is perfect. My problem was the actual Givemchy care card that came with the bag. I own a couple of Givenchy handbags purchased from Harvey Nichols and why I decided to buy online I'm actually fuming about. If you're a owner of a Givenchy bag purchased from a store you will know (or now know) that the care card has a code and a barcode! You can do a google search of these two codes and Google will show the exact bag that you purchased and also show the store where it was purchased from  However, without an actual authentic Lucrezia handbag to compare my VC purchase to, to me it looks authentic in comparison to pictures online. On the other hand the care card is clearly not. The sticker with the two codes on the card is clearly photocopied and stuck on. I don't know how VC could have missed it! A bit of me think maybe I should ignore as its only the care card that I question but then again am thinking why would the seller throw in a fake care card if the bag is authentic? I'm confused? Also if it's a fake am worried it will show after a few uses e.g. the leather will rip or handle fall off etc. The bag was advertised without its detachable strap (which I didn't mind). I assumed the seller sold it for this reason but after seeing the care card and dust bag am unsure and can't seem to let it slide. I suppose even a bit of bargain it's still a lot of money spent on what could be a fake that only cost a few ££ to make. I've emailed VC yesterday but have a feeling this will be a long long process before anything is resolved!:cry: Please search the code it may help with your decision to purchase used goods!




I would not want to keep a bag with fake card or dustbag. I have received fake hermes dustbags with two purchases and I returned the items. I always pay with paypal so I can open a claim. Good luck.


----------



## Nay10

soleilbrun said:


> Have it authenticated on authenticate4U.com. Did pay via paypal or credt card? Either way if it is deemed fake send the information to paypal or your credit card company to get your money back.



Thank you for your reply, I've tried this website a few times and it doesn't seem to work/exist?


----------



## Nay10

It sounds similar to VC and yes they did send me a tracking number which was pretty spot on with delivery time! I'm so gutted about VC as I had high hopes! I might post more pics of the bag and see if anyone here can comment?


----------



## Nay10

Thank you! I purchased straight from my bank account so &#128556;


----------



## ennnin

Ladies, I am afraid I have nothing good to say about VC either.. I did my first purchase a while bag (two Louis Vuitton handbags). When I had business to attend to near my LV store, I took the bags there to be authenticated. The other one was authentic, but the SA's there said that the other one was not theirs. Now I've contacted VC and they just claimed that the bag indeed is authentic, and didn't even take it in for a second check. Now I've contacted paypal about which authentication service they want me to use when making a claim. I'm afraid this'll be a long battle to get my money back.. I also know two more women who have received fake LV bags from VC within two months. In one of the cases the money was returned but no apology, and the other case is still an ongoing battle. Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## xblackxstarx

POSITIVE story for me ... 
I received my bracelet today. 
I was so panicky and harassing the website with questions which they always replied to quite soon 
I didn't realise FedEx wouldn't deliver on Friday and Monday as I had forgotten they were bank holidays lol so the delivery would have actually been quick if it wasn't for easter
From date of purchase to item received took 9 days but I purchase on a Sunday , through Easter bank holidays and it was a 24 hour item
So for me it was positive and I got a bargain on my bracelet 
It's authentic too
I was panicked by the stories but turned out fine for me


----------



## flirtsy

i think i'm more worried about the authentication of the goods than anything else

i'll never purchase a bag from a well known brand from there that's for sure. i already caught one person selling something fake, they denied it and then took down the listing


----------



## Nay10

xblackxstarx said:


> POSITIVE story for me ...
> I received my bracelet today.
> I was so panicky and harassing the website with questions which they always replied to quite soon
> I didn't realise FedEx wouldn't deliver on Friday and Monday as I had forgotten they were bank holidays lol so the delivery would have actually been quick if it wasn't for easter
> From date of purchase to item received took 9 days but I purchase on a Sunday , through Easter bank holidays and it was a 24 hour item
> So for me it was positive and I got a bargain on my bracelet
> It's authentic too
> I was panicked by the stories but turned out fine for me



So I have an update on my VC Givenchy Lucrezia purchase. As I mentioned in my first post I made the purchase and almost regretted the purchase as I wasn't sure about the authenticity of the bag despite VC sending the bag to me with stamp of approval it was authentic. Now, recap I had purchased the bag without it's strap! I didn't just want any old leather strap to replace the lost strap so I emailed Givenchy and asked if I can purchase a strap! Givenchy replied requesting a receipt of my purchased bag and pictures of the bag before they can sell me a replaced strap! I thought, perfect! Who better to authenticate my Givenchy bag but Givenchy them self! So I sent copy of the receipt email from VC along with a lot of pictures taken of the bag including the Givenchy made in Italy tag inside the bag, the number behind the tag, pic with the VCtag thats attached to the bag when it was shipped to me and just very close up pics of the bag and the Givenchy care card that I questioned (about 16 pics in total).  I really wanted Givenchy to see every detail of the bag. To my surprise they came back to me with a quote for the replaced strap! Honestly I could not be happier! So this is a very POSITIVE ending and testing to my VC experience! I suppose with used/pre-loved goods you win some and you lose some! VC is not all bad after all &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128175;&#10004;&#65039; to VC!


----------



## Nay10

Hi there...so I know I originally posted with the same uncertainty as you about the authenticity of the bags sold by VC! I've had my VC Givenchy bag authenticated by Givenchy and they've confirmed its authentic! I'm so happy. So now here to say it's not all bad for VC &#128175;&#10004;&#65039; &#128092;&#128093;&#128091;


----------



## jeijieheyiyi

Selling with VC is fun.
But purchasing.....
I bought a lady Dior from VC, and I removed the tag, *****************,LLC said the bag is fake, so does PF.
I am soooo disappointed and will definitely dispute a claim with my credit card company


----------



## Nay10

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I don't really know the company you authenticated your lady Dior with but just a final suggestion, perhaps take it into Dior and ask them to authenticate it? I sent a whole lot of pictures of my VC givenchy bag purchase to Givenchy in France and they authenticated my bag for me and allowed me to purchase a replacement strap! I hope that idea might help you?


----------



## seagullz

Hi ladies, just wondering if you will to buy something from VC, you will use Paypal or Local Credit card? Thanks


----------



## hanzi

Hi ladies! 
I had a VC relapse after I had sworn off of that website. 
I stumbled across this gourgeous shirt and just had to have. It had been described being in a very good condition and it sure looked great at first sight but I actually found two (rather small admittedly) holes. 
Instantly initiating that whole return procedure, I actually managed to send it back within 5 hours of receiving it.
What irritates me a little is that there was no tag on it, however, in that generic email they send you, I was told to not remove the tag.
Did any of you receive their items without a tag?
Also, knowing VC is an absolute nightmare to deal with and having read about some of you opening a claim through PayPal, has any of you ever done the same via Amex?
Have a great weekend!


----------



## GemsBerry

hanzi said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had a VC relapse after I had sworn off of that website.
> I stumbled across this gourgeous shirt and just had to have. It had been described being in a very good condition and it sure looked great at first sight but I actually found two (rather small admittedly) holes.
> Instantly initiating that whole return procedure, I actually managed to send it back within 5 hours of receiving it.
> What irritates me a little is that there was no tag on it, however, in that generic email they send you, I was told to not remove the tag.
> Did any of you receive their items without a tag?
> Also, knowing VC is an absolute nightmare to deal with and having read about some of you opening a claim through PayPal, has any of you ever done the same via Amex?
> Have a great weekend!



Did you take pictures of holes? I've never dealt with claims via Amex, but they should take good care of it like other major credit companies.


----------



## kaliparvati

Have you ever heard of Vestiaire Collective? It´s a french luxury second hand online market that ships internationally. Could not find anything about the site and wanted to ask you about your experiences.
That´s the homepage:
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/


----------



## green.bee

Hi, there is a thread about them in the shopping section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html


----------



## kaliparvati

Please close.
Thanks.


----------



## H. for H.

GemsBerry said:


> Quick update. Though it took almost a month I won the case with BBB and DHL finally charged me correct amount for custom fees ($174 instead of $384). I hope it will be helpful if someone has the same problem with VC delivery by DHL.



I'm going through a similar situation.  Purchased a bag from VC and was charged customs duty of $389 which I thought was rather high (approx 20%).  Not knowing my options, I paid the charges and awaiting for the item to be delivered.  Called my local US customs office to find out if that was the correct and found out that they probably used the wrong code and listed it as an "other" rather than "leather", even though it is stated that it is a second hand "leather" handbag, which should be around 9% not 20%.  Person at US Customs advised me to get an itemized bill of the charges from DHL to see if all of it was custom duty charges and if there were any brokerage fees which can be high.  Of the $390, $381 was duties charged. DHL informed me that if I were to dispute the charges, they would charge me $75 if it is turns out to not be the fault of DHL.  They said since they were the brokerage company that I couldn't dispute it on my own and they would dispute the charges on my behalf.  So I agreed for them to dispute the charges and we shall see how this turns out.


----------



## .pursefiend.

hanzi said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had a VC relapse after I had sworn off of that website.
> I stumbled across this gourgeous shirt and just had to have. It had been described being in a very good condition and it sure looked great at first sight but I actually found two (rather small admittedly) holes.
> Instantly initiating that whole return procedure, I actually managed to send it back within 5 hours of receiving it.
> What irritates me a little is that there was no tag on it, however, in that generic email they send you, I was told to not remove the tag.
> Did any of you receive their items without a tag?
> Also, knowing VC is an absolute nightmare to deal with and having read about some of you opening a claim through PayPal,* has any of you ever done the same via Amex?*
> Have a great weekend!




This wasn't through VC but I did have an authenticity issue with *bay and I paid with my AMEX. They refunded me first then investigated.


----------



## GemsBerry

H. for H. said:


> I'm going through a similar situation.  Purchased a bag from VC and was charged customs duty of $389 which I thought was rather high (approx 20%).  Not knowing my options, I paid the charges and awaiting for the item to be delivered.  Called my local US customs office to find out if that was the correct and found out that they probably used the wrong code and listed it as an "other" rather than "leather", even though it is stated that it is a second hand "leather" handbag, which should be around 9% not 20%.  Person at US Customs advised me to get an itemized bill of the charges from DHL to see if all of it was custom duty charges and if there were any brokerage fees which can be high.  Of the $390, $381 was duties charged. DHL informed me that if I were to dispute the charges, they would charge me $75 if it is turns out to not be the fault of DHL.  They said since they were the brokerage company that I couldn't dispute it on my own and they would dispute the charges on my behalf.  So I agreed for them to dispute the charges and we shall see how this turns out.



you know, DHL charged me higher custom fees or fees when it's should be zero for over half of my orders in 2013/14. it's never been in my favor and they don't take care of it at all. I have a strong feeling that it's not just "mistakes", they are running a little scam with US custom buddies. it will emerge sooner or later.
You need to wait for 30-day period for dispute, but in my experience they never fixed their mistakes, instead they sent me emails on 30th day exactly, something like piss off, we can't change it. So after this you can go to BBB, they are the only ones that DHL listens to (yet they are lying they fixed it to BBB, while they haven't,so you may need to reopen the case with BBB). It's so bad, I'm like am I in civilized country or what?


----------



## H. for H.

GemsBerry said:


> you know, DHL charged me higher custom fees or fees when it's should be zero for over half of my orders in 2013/14. it's never been in my favor and they don't take care of it at all. I have a strong feeling that it's not just "mistakes", they are running a little scam with US custom buddies. it will emerge sooner or later.
> You need to wait for 30-day period for dispute, but in my experience they never fixed their mistakes, instead they sent me emails on 30th day exactly, something like piss off, we can't change it. So after this you can go to BBB, they are the only ones that DHL listens to (yet they are lying they fixed it to BBB, while they haven't,so you may need to reopen the case with BBB). It's so bad, I'm like am I in civilized country or what?



Thanks for the info.  I will definitely follow up with BBB if it can't be resolved with them.  Doesn't this sound like there should be some class action lawsuit...if not for the custom duties, definitely the $75 fee they could charge.


----------



## soleilbrun

GemsBerry said:


> you know, DHL charged me higher custom fees or fees when it's should be zero for over half of my orders in 2013/14. it's never been in my favor and they don't take care of it at all. I have a strong feeling that it's not just "mistakes", they are running a little scam with US custom buddies. it will emerge sooner or later.
> You need to wait for 30-day period for dispute, but in my experience they never fixed their mistakes, instead they sent me emails on 30th day exactly, something like piss off, we can't change it. So after this you can go to BBB, they are the only ones that DHL listens to (yet they are lying they fixed it to BBB, while they haven't,so you may need to reopen the case with BBB). It's so bad, I'm like am I in civilized country or what?



In this case, is it better to pay the customs fees to VC directly at the time of purchase? Inquiring minds want to know  I'm thinking of ordering something and having it shipped to me in the US (instant gratification) or have it shipped to my address in Belgium and get it in 3 months to avoid these issues.


----------



## GemsBerry

soleilbrun said:


> In this case, is it better to pay the customs fees to VC directly at the time of purchase? Inquiring minds want to know  I'm thinking of ordering something and having it shipped to me in the US (instant gratification) or have it shipped to my address in Belgium and get it in 3 months to avoid these issues.



If they charge you correct amount (around 10% for USA) and send with code DDP (delivered duty paid) it makes sense. If their charges are higher than 10% I don't see any point to give the money away.
ETA: I'd rather have it right away to check for the issues and have opportunity to return it just in case.


----------



## soleilbrun

GemsBerry said:


> If they charge you correct amount (around 10% for USA) and send with code DDP (delivered duty paid) it makes sense. If their charges are higher than 10% I don't see any point to give the money away.
> ETA: I'd rather have it right away to check for the issues and have opportunity to return it just in case.



Fortunately/unfortunately with paypal, you have 180 days to file a claim if there is a problem. Thank you for your response. Do they inform you of the fees before you check out with VC?


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> If they charge you correct amount (around 10% for USA) and send with code DDP (delivered duty paid) it makes sense. If their charges are higher than 10% I don't see any point to give the money away.
> ETA: I'd rather have it right away to check for the issues and have opportunity to return it just in case.



I don't remember, I know there's a box to click (or rather to unclick) to pay custom fees ahead during checkout on VC, and you will see the total amount incl. fees. but I never used it, I think I didn't like it because fees were higher.


----------



## dear2622

Hi everyone, 

I just purchase Prada black nylon bag from VC , bag looks lovely ,price can accept and delivery is smooth but I still try to Authenticate from this forum.

Wish me luck !!!


----------



## soleilbrun

dear2622 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just purchase Prada black nylon bag from VC , bag looks lovely ,price can accept and delivery is smooth but I still try to Authenticate from this forum.
> 
> Wish me luck !!!



I hope it all ends well for you.


----------



## dear2622

soleilbrun said:


> I hope it all ends well for you.



I hope so , Thank you so much


----------



## dear2622

Does anyone know how to return a bag to VC and refund money back if found out the bag is Fake!! 

Please advice 

Thank you


----------



## LaureW

dear2622 said:


> Does anyone know how to return a bag to VC and refund money back if found out the bag is Fake!!
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thank you


Did this happen to you?? I know that you can put it back on sale if you don't like it but you certainly don't want to do this if the bag is fake. I would write them an email immediatly or maybe even call them, I'm sure they will guide you through the process...


----------



## dear2622

LaureW said:


> Did this happen to you?? I know that you can put it back on sale if you don't like it but you certainly don't want to do this if the bag is fake. I would write them an email immediatly or maybe even call them, I'm sure they will guide you through the process...



Thank you for you advised . I still waiting to confirm again from Prada Authenticate thread.
if Fake Defo I will phone them tomorrow! thanks


----------



## dear2622

I need to contact Authenticate4u , still can't believe this is happens!! 
Only the first and final time for VC ......... NO WORDS TO SAY T___T


----------



## CrackBerryCream

So I bought a white Goyard Croisiere two weeks ago and it finally arrived today. Here is the original listing: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/goyard/white-leather-handbag-1510722.shtml

While I like the bag itself I find the images and description misleading. The images show a cleaner bag (please see my images attached), no mention of tiny cracks in the canvas and especially no mentioning or image of the hotstamped initials of the previous owner... the last thing is what bothers me most about Vestiaire collective as their quality control didn't mention anything about that

The yellowish parts might look like a reflection of the surroundings/light, but they're not...the second pic shows the difference bwteen clean canvas on the bottom and dirty canvas on the side especially well

I'm also gonna have the bag authenticated in the Goyard forum just to be on the safe side


----------



## dear2622

dear2622 said:


> I need to contact Authenticate4u , still can't believe this is happens!!
> Only the first and final time for VC ......... NO WORDS TO SAY T___T



Update!!!

Finally got back from Authenticate4U.com , my Prada bag is AUTHENTIC!!!

Great news for me and make my experienced with VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE much better now.


----------



## Michelle1x

CrackBerryCream said:


> So I bought a white Goyard Croisiere two weeks ago and it finally arrived today. Here is the original listing: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/goyard/white-leather-handbag-1510722.shtml
> 
> While I like the bag itself I find the images and description misleading. The images show a cleaner bag (please see my images attached), no mention of tiny cracks in the canvas and especially no mentioning or image of the hotstamped initials of the previous owner... the last thing is what bothers me most about Vestiaire collective as their quality control didn't mention anything about that
> 
> The yellowish parts might look like a reflection of the surroundings/light, but they're not...the second pic shows the difference bwteen clean canvas on the bottom and dirty canvas on the side especially well
> 
> I'm also gonna have the bag authenticated in the Goyard forum just to be on the safe side


wow- I sure wouldn't have called that "slight wear"


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Michelle1x said:


> wow- I sure wouldn't have called that "slight wear"



thanks for the comment, my co-workers (arrived in the office) also found the condition worse than as described... I was able to clean it up nicely (pics in the Goyard forum), but it was pure luck that the dirt came off. so while I'm happy about the bag itself in the end I'm not happy with VCs quality control. I would still risk buying there if I found a real bargain knowing they would take things back when they end up being not as described


----------



## tuturu

When you sell something, is it possible to transfer the money to paypal? Or is bank transfer the only option now?


----------



## radici

I had a good experience with them. i bought a Balenciaga bag which they even made the seller lower the price on since there was a mark on it that wasn't shown in the pictures. Received it yesterday and double checked it here on the authenticate forum. Happy happy


----------



## Polaremil

tuturu said:


> When you sell something, is it possible to transfer the money to paypal? Or is bank transfer the only option now?




PayPal is still available, I get all my payments through them.


----------



## Polaremil

Has anybody bought from Vestiaire seller Stonesnow? Have items been as described..? 

Also, if you buy several items at once, do they ship them together or separately?


----------



## Zoe C

Polaremil said:


> Has anybody bought from Vestiaire seller Stonesnow? Have items been as described..?
> 
> Also, if you buy several items at once, do they ship them together or separately?




Don't know him/her.
About the shipping, they send them as they authenticate, meaning that if you buy from different sellers you'll get your items on separate shippings. Unless you don't want it that way, in that case you can ask them to hold them until the whole order is OK and send it all together, they've done that for me.


----------



## Polaremil

Zoe C said:


> Don't know him/her.
> About the shipping, they send them as they authenticate, meaning that if you buy from different sellers you'll get your items on separate shippings. Unless you don't want it that way, in that case you can ask them to hold them until the whole order is OK and send it all together, they've done that for me.




Thank you Zoe for your quick response. Have they calculated the shipping fee based on the total value of your order?

So far I have only sold on Vestiare, but I'd love to give buying a chance. It would be great if members would comment on items they have bought. Sometimes there are comments on items, but there should be a proper rating system in place.


----------



## Zoe C

Polaremil said:


> Thank you Zoe for your quick response. Have they calculated the shipping fee based on the total value of your order?
> 
> So far I have only sold on Vestiare, but I'd love to give buying a chance. It would be great if members would comment on items they have bought. Sometimes there are comments on items, but there should be a proper rating system in place.




Totally agree!! It would be really helpful also if sellers got ranking based on buyer's reviews.

They calculate shipping fees depending on your location, but (at least not in my experience) they don't double/ triple charge you for sending you items on various shippings.

It's nice to be helpful!


----------



## GemsBerry

H. for H. said:


> I'm going through a similar situation.  Purchased a bag from VC and was charged customs duty of $389 which I thought was rather high (approx 20%).  Not knowing my options, I paid the charges and awaiting for the item to be delivered.  Called my local US customs office to find out if that was the correct and found out that they probably used the wrong code and listed it as an "other" rather than "leather", even though it is stated that it is a second hand "leather" handbag, which should be around 9% not 20%.  Person at US Customs advised me to get an itemized bill of the charges from DHL to see if all of it was custom duty charges and if there were any brokerage fees which can be high.  Of the $390, $381 was duties charged. DHL informed me that if I were to dispute the charges, they would charge me $75 if it is turns out to not be the fault of DHL.  They said since they were the brokerage company that I couldn't dispute it on my own and they would dispute the charges on my behalf.  So I agreed for them to dispute the charges and we shall see how this turns out.



So it's been almost a month. Any updates, how is your dispute going?


----------



## cat_shmer

CrackBerryCream said:


> thanks for the comment, my co-workers (arrived in the office) also found the condition worse than as described... I was able to clean it up nicely (pics in the Goyard forum), but it was pure luck that the dirt came off. so while I'm happy about the bag itself in the end I'm not happy with VCs quality control. I would still risk buying there if I found a real bargain knowing they would take things back when they end up being not as described


In all honesty, I don't think you should let VC get away with this. If you read any of the earlier posts from this thread, the ones posted from a couple of years ago, you'll see that VC's quality control is actually much, much worse than you could ever imagine. I don't find it acceptable whatsoever that there was no mention of the cracking OR the initials!! Those initials should have made the bag's price go down A LOT. I understand if you don't want to go through the hassle of returning the bag, but its really unacceptable of VC in my opinion


----------



## cat_shmer

And I forgot to mention that VC is actually a nightmare about returns/money back. There have been numerous occasions where people have discovered their bags to be counterfeit, but when they alert VC, VC refuses to accept this. There have been times where people have had an actual store authenticate, and yet VC still refuses to give money back. All they will do is say "you can resell the bag and we will take commission" ... Which is hazardous because A) they're allowing a fake bag back on their site and B) they just want to make as much money as possible !!

Seriously, be careful. Don't rely on their "we will refund you!" BS.


----------



## cat_shmer

hopingoneday said:


> In a word, like so many others, my experience with the VC was AWFUL. It took them forever to ship out the item (Chanel jacket) after payment- about a week to ship it and almost another week to get to me. By the time I received it, I had literally one or two days' window to return it. The item was not as described ("like new"), when it actually turned out to be both slightly stained AND  altered  seams had been opened and shoulder pads had been taken out.  I returned it for a reason "not as described," but never heard back from VC. It took multiple phone calls and emails and over seven weeks to get a refund, and no apology. I would never deal with them again.




Example 1


----------



## soleilbrun

seagullz said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if you will to buy something from VC, you will use Paypal or Local Credit card? Thanks



If I must buy something on this site, I use paypal. I only buy things I can authenticate myself or can be authenticated with the pictures on the site. I once bought a clutch and after payment realized it was fake. I asked to cancel the purchase, only 2 hours later. They refused. I asked them not to ship it to me, they refused. As soon as the bag arrived, I paid a 3rd party authentication service to verify if it was real or not. I provided the response in the paypal claim.  I filed a claim with paypal and won. I was refunded and asked to destroy the clutch.

If you must buy, use paypal and a credit card.


----------



## helenhandbag

Ouch. First time ordering on VC ended up in a full refund. To start off with my experience with customer service, THEY weren't bad. They were actually quite friendly (to the point, but friendly) and my requested $$$ refund WAS processed right away. My issue lies elsewhere, where exactly I'm still figuring out. Here's my story:

I'm looking to buy a new Chanel bag. I was going back and forth over what to get, and in what order. I finally decided to go for a new Boy, then source a nice Jumbo at a good second hand rate. But then...a red Jumbo came by on Vestiaire. And I managed to place it in my basket. A little sad that my order of purchase had changed, but feeling so good that 'ha!' I got not just any Jumbo, but a red one.

Of course it was too good to be true.

I paid via Paypal, and for some reason after that the bag never went on 'sold'. I was chatting with another lady who was thinking of getting the bag, and she mentioned she could still add it to her basket. The seller came online and she too said she didn't see any 'sold' notification. Weird thing was that other items on VC were going on sold etc. that day (Sunday), so something was wrong. The seller mentioned that VC sometimes checks payments, understandable but my payment was successful already. I made sure to mention in the comments that I was the buyer (had already got Paypal confirmation and money taken from credit card at that time) so anyone from VC could see it the following day. The seller mentioned she would help by phoning them.

But the following day...the ad was gone. As in nowhere to be found. And I had ZERO e-mails from VC about anything being cancelled. I quickly called VC, to hear that, yes, the seller had removed the ad, so sorry, we'll refund you. I was so sick of it that I appreciated the full refund and didn't even question why the seller would or could do something like this post-sale. There is no option on VC right now to further chat with the seller.

And the next day...started with suddenly getting a confirmation that my order was complete and awaiting arrival at the VC offices for authentication? WTH? I still couldn't find the ad back on the site, and so called VC again. The first lady said that the whole thing was probably a technical mistake, that the seller was probably not even aware of anything etc. I mentioned that I was done with it and wanted to get a confirmation of a refund, as I stopped trusting anything in this situation. She did kindly agree and forwarded me to an 'expert', who could see if they could make an exception for me.

The expert listened to my story and, slightly to my surprise, immediately apologized for the inconvenience, as according to what she saw it WAS the seller and not a technical fault. She went on to process my refund straight away, and indeed less than 5 minutes later I found an e-mail confirmation about this. And indeed the refund was processed on my Paypal the same day, so case closed.

I'm still super confused about it. Should I be mad at a technical mistake on VC side, the seller for using the situation and changing her mind, or something else? Whatever the case, I don't know how soon I'll try and make a purchase again. I wasn't afraid of losing my money - for that VC really cannot risk their reputation - but I am afraid that such hiccups could happen again and that I could make another purchase ending up in nothing. In the meantime I also read about the authentication worries - to be honest on so many thousand sales there'll always be a couple of mistakes, but yes reading so many stories do affect my thinking.


----------



## H. for H.

GemsBerry said:


> So it's been almost a month. Any updates, how is your dispute going?


I received an email from them two weeks ago (two weeks after my phone call) saying my request has been forwarded to their Post Entry Correction Team and to note that the review process may take up to 30 days.  I read that you went thru this with DHL, did they denied your request and then you went thru Better Business Bureau?  I am hesitant to order from Vestiaire Collective or Vide Dressing.  This whole ordeal with incorrect custom charges is such a pain.


----------



## GemsBerry

H. for H. said:


> I received an email from them two weeks ago (two weeks after my phone call) saying my request has been forwarded to their Post Entry Correction Team and to note that the review process may take up to 30 days.  I read that you went thru this with DHL, did they denied your request and then you went thru Better Business Bureau?  I am hesitant to order from Vestiaire Collective or Vide Dressing.  This whole ordeal with incorrect custom charges is such a pain.



Right, VC doesn't submit codes to DHL quite often, DHL seems to pick up code with the highest custom fees possible. then customers have to deal with wrongful charges, not to mention dealing with DHL USA is a nightmare. BBB is helpful though.


----------



## LilySa

I bought a loft of items from vestiaire collective and never had any problems.


----------



## MademoiselleD

I bought a burberry trench from them but the item never got to me (I wasn't at home but when I went to pick up it from the post office it has already been shipped back!), but somehow they didn't want to refund me for over 2 months and only did so when I started a dispute on paypal. They claimed that they didn't receive the item  never bought from them again!


----------



## efeu

just wanted to share my recent experience with VC - i purchased a ysl betty bag which was stated as 'in very good condition'. i knew there were a few light scratches from the pictures before i bought it, however i noted much more deeper scratches all over the front flap when it finally arrived. it should not have passed the quality control at the first place!!! i immediately opened a paypal dispute and claim for a refund. at first VC emailed me saying that i can return the item and let them decide whether a refund or relisting of the item would be done. of cos i wont let them get away with this and emailed them back with pictures of the bag. i didn't hear from them again but got an email from paypal saying a refund will be issued after i return the item to VC. i hope everything will go well... they dont even bother to email me back, not to mention there's no apology!


----------



## soleilbrun

efeu said:


> just wanted to share my recent experience with VC - i purchased a ysl betty bag which was stated as 'in very good condition'. i knew there were a few light scratches from the pictures before i bought it, however i noted much more deeper scratches all over the front flap when it finally arrived. it should not have passed the quality control at the first place!!! i immediately opened a paypal dispute and claim for a refund. at first VC emailed me saying that i can return the item and let them decide whether a refund or relisting of the item would be done. of cos i wont let them get away with this and emailed them back with pictures of the bag. i didn't hear from them again but got an email from paypal saying a refund will be issued after i return the item to VC. i hope everything will go well... they dont even bother to email me back, not to mention there's no apology!



I'd send it back with tracking and signature confirmation to cover your bases and peace of mind.


----------



## monkyjib

Has anyone purchased clothing from VC? There's an IM coat I'm eyeing and the seller is in France. I'm pretty sure it's authentic but.. Who knows, right?!


----------



## efeu

soleilbrun said:


> I'd send it back with tracking and signature confirmation to cover your bases and peace of mind.


indeed! everything went smooth at last and I got my refund back.


----------



## H. for H.

GemsBerry said:


> Right, VC doesn't submit codes to DHL quite often, DHL seems to pick up code with the highest custom fees possible. then customers have to deal with wrongful charges, not to mention dealing with DHL USA is a nightmare. BBB is helpful though.


Update on my dispute:  Received a corrected customs duty invoice, which came out to be around 9%, not 20%.  The difference was refunded to my credit card.


----------



## GemsBerry

H. for H. said:


> Update on my dispute:  Received a corrected customs duty invoice, which came out to be around 9%, not 20%.  The difference was refunded to my credit card.



Yay, that's great!


----------



## Manon07

Wondering if there is any way to contact seller?


----------



## soleilbrun

Manon07 said:


> Wondering if there is any way to contact seller?



You can post on the listing. It is seen by the general public. There is no way to message the seller in private. That I know.


----------



## Manon07

Thanks! I tried and it seems they filter and omit parts of my posting... So if i leave my email they will not post it. It gets filtered within a minute and corrected.


----------



## soleilbrun

My new drama with VC. I ordered 3 items. Two of the items arrived 2 weeks ago with no issues. The 3 item was shipped out 10 days ago and held up by DHL for customs fees. No problem except that VC put on the customs form that there are 2 items. I have been on the phone  (2x) and exchanged emails with VC to no avail. They have yet to send an updated customs form to DHL so I can pay the correct fees. The  box will most likely be returned to VC before they get it straightened out. Some QC, they don't even know how to count the items they place in a box!


----------



## soleilbrun

Manon07 said:


> Thanks! I tried and it seems they filter and omit parts of my posting... So if i leave my email they will not post it. It gets filtered within a minute and corrected.



You cannot leave personal info like email and phone numbers. They filter that and any other comments they don't like.


----------



## Manon07

I see more negative reviews than positive so i would much rather order from buyer direct and their fees are ridiculous!


----------



## Angel1988

I'm thinking of putting something back up for sale.

I wonder though, when a person wants to buy your item and has already filled out the payment details, is it still possible to withdraw the item?

Can anyone please answer my question:


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Angel1988 said:


> I'm thinking of putting something back up for sale.
> 
> I wonder though, when a person wants to buy your item and has already filled out the payment details, is it still possible to withdraw the item?
> 
> Can anyone please answer my question:



Yes it is. I've done just that


----------



## Angel1988

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Yes it is. I've done just that




Thank you for answering.

I just bought a dress from VC, but it fits a bit too small, so I put it back up.

I do need to lose a bit of weight, so that's why I'm having doubts as I do really like the dress.


----------



## chocolagirl

Hi just wondering if vc ships to Canada by royal mail or dhl? I'm afraid I'll be hit with customs duties...


----------



## jana007

I recently made my first purchase at VC and wasn't happy at all. The shoes were not as described, they were so dirty and scuffed. I emailed them about this but they never even bothered to respond. Will open a Paypal dispute.


----------



## efeu

jana007 said:


> I recently made my first purchase at VC and wasn't happy at all. The shoes were not as described, they were so dirty and scuffed. I emailed them about this but they never even bothered to respond. Will open a Paypal dispute.




I've had similar experience. they only agreed for refund after i escalated the dispute to a claim. hopefully it will go well for u!


----------



## cheapsweep1

Ive bought from Vestiaire Collective and stuff has been ok, I do worry their authenticators arent great though as I can spot a fake LV at 20 paces but they have a few on there. I dont know if someone buys them and they are deemed fake by VC what happens to them?

I am currently waiting for delivery of a Michael Kors purse, purchased for my neice, so not my choice really, but a week later its still not been recieved by them. My neice is so impatient too even though I have said delivery times vary and can take up to 3 weeks.

A work colleague uses Instant Luxe but I checked their site and its largely French again, so no better off in my view.

I think VC are ok and you can get some bargains but you need to be savvy on whats good and whats just too good to be true. 

Fiona


----------



## vuittonlvr

I've bought from VC twice and both experiences were great. First purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles and the second a LV agenda. Of course I haven't had neither of the items professionally authenticated but everything seems okay. 
Shipping is a bit expensive (at least to Finland) but I guess they send the items insured..?


----------



## CHANEL57

Hey. Just wanted some advice. I listed a Chanel Reissue on Vestiaire Collective (link below) 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/metallic-leather-handbag-255-chanel-1523811.shtml 

It sold for £2240 but after the commission they take, which is a vast amount £450+, I only end up with about £1750. It's the largest size in the reissue and no longer comes in this colour. I was just wondering if you guys thought it's worth going ahead with. Plus the annoying this is you can't even directly message the buyer they filter everything! 
My thought is that if someone is willing to pay £2000+ for it I could get 400 more which is being taken on commission. 
Thanks in advance for your thoughts


----------



## Sasha99

Hello Everyone,
 
I just wanted to share my experience and see if anybody else had had similar experiences.
 
For those who don't know, VC is like an upmarket Ebay for designer goods, accept that VC check and authenticate every single item by hand before the customer receives it. This prevents fakes being sold. Supposedly.


I have over 20 LV items, bought from stores, so was a bit hesitant buying second hand. However, my first purchase through VC was an LV wallet &#8211; all the paperwork, boxes and dust bags were present & the item was in virtually new condition. No problems.


Last week I purchased a Hermes belt. No paperwork, boxes or bags came with the belt but I did know this BEFORE purchasing. I had my doubts as soon as it arrived. The leather was very soft and supple, whereas my Hermes belt was made of much harder leather. But I don&#8217;t know that much about Hermes belts so perhaps some are made of very soft  leather. However, when I got home I directly compared the 2 belts and the difference was shocking.


Genuine Hermes reversible belts only have 3 holes, this belt had 4. The holes weren&#8217;t even perfectly horizontal &#8211; they sloped downwards. On the back of the gold H buckle the soldering had turned black. The Hermes print in the belt was pretty much invisible, I actually couldn&#8217;t see it at all the first couple of times I check ( I think because the leather was so soft, the imprint didn&#8217;t last).  



Sorry to go on &#8211; I just don&#8217;t understand how an organisation can claim to authenticate the items (and apparently charge sellers a hefty sum for this &#8216;privilege&#8217 when they clearly aren&#8217;t actually doing it.


Surely they are just profiting from the trading of illegal goods.
How do they get away with it?!?!


Anyway, I complained yesterday via email to VC and I am waiting for their response. I have also taken a number of photos comparing my real with their fake.
I didn&#8217;t mean to rant &#8211; sorry!!


----------



## efeu

Sasha99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience and see if anybody else had had similar experiences.
> 
> For those who don't know, VC is like an upmarket Ebay for designer goods, accept that VC check and authenticate every single item by hand before the customer receives it. This prevents fakes being sold. Supposedly.
> 
> 
> I have over 20 LV items, bought from stores, so was a bit hesitant buying second hand. However, my first purchase through VC was an LV wallet  all the paperwork, boxes and dust bags were present & the item was in virtually new condition. No problems.
> 
> 
> Last week I purchased a Hermes belt. No paperwork, boxes or bags came with the belt but I did know this BEFORE purchasing. I had my doubts as soon as it arrived. The leather was very soft and supple, whereas my Hermes belt was made of much harder leather. But I dont know that much about Hermes belts so perhaps some are made of very soft  leather. However, when I got home I directly compared the 2 belts and the difference was shocking.
> 
> 
> Genuine Hermes reversible belts only have 3 holes, this belt had 4. The holes werent even perfectly horizontal  they sloped downwards. On the back of the gold H buckle the soldering had turned black. The Hermes print in the belt was pretty much invisible, I actually couldnt see it at all the first couple of times I check ( I think because the leather was so soft, the imprint didnt last).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to go on  I just dont understand how an organisation can claim to authenticate the items (and apparently charge sellers a hefty sum for this privilege) when they clearly arent actually doing it.
> 
> 
> Surely they are just profiting from the trading of illegal goods.
> How do they get away with it?!?!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I complained yesterday via email to VC and I am waiting for their response. I have also taken a number of photos comparing my real with their fake.
> I didnt mean to rant  sorry!!




sorry to hear about this  I hope u can get a third party eg PayPal to settle this if VC doesn't email u back... they should give u a full refund if the item is not authentic!


----------



## Jana123

Ladies, I just found something very fishy on Vestiaire. I am after a pair of Louboutin Costa Nadas. Right now Vestiaire is offering a pair of Celine Sandals that are identical to the CL Costa Nada. This is impossible, right? Or has anyone ever heard of a case, where two different designers sell an identical item under two brand names???

Here is the Louboutin Item: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ian-louboutin/weiss-leder-flats-1423452.shtml

And this is the supposedly Celine Item: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...eiss-leder-white-sandals-celine-1768212.shtml

I have bought several items on VC but never without a very very close look at the photos. I do not trust their authenticaters at all.


----------



## cheapsweep1

I'm sorry to hear this.

I have only had good experiences so far from vestiaire but I can see loads of others don't.

I have noticed a few fakes on there and have noticed others comment the item is fake.

How did you pay and can you do a dispute or card chargeback?

Kick off hard enough you will get your money back I think


----------



## yourboat23

Ive just bought a LV multicolor SLG from VC, 98% sure its fake though


----------



## lovely64

My two last vc purchases were a disaster. Missoni tunic 180 with two holes in it and a broken 550 Repossi ring. Ugh. I am so disappointed and I wonder about their quality control team? The ring can't be used since the longest part of it falls off of the finger when it unhinges.


----------



## lovely64

I sell there too and take great pride in always describing my items accurately and checking them thoroughly before listing them. So many flaky sellers on there and incompetent quality control team that even lets fake items pass!! Insanity!


----------



## lovely64

The rings on the chain of the Repossi ring are normally welded shut.


----------



## jp23

Sasha99 said:


> Sorry to go on  I just dont understand how an organisation can claim to authenticate the items (and apparently charge sellers a hefty sum for this privilege) when they clearly arent actually doing it.
> 
> Surely they are just profiting from the trading of illegal goods.
> How do they get away with it?!?!




This!!! This is it exactly!


----------



## preciousl

This is disappointing, I was going to order a vintage Chanel bag from the website!


----------



## lovely64

Sasha99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience and see if anybody else had had similar experiences.
> 
> For those who don't know, VC is like an upmarket Ebay for designer goods, accept that VC check and authenticate every single item by hand before the customer receives it. This prevents fakes being sold. Supposedly.
> 
> 
> I have over 20 LV items, bought from stores, so was a bit hesitant buying second hand. However, my first purchase through VC was an LV wallet  all the paperwork, boxes and dust bags were present & the item was in virtually new condition. No problems.
> 
> 
> Last week I purchased a Hermes belt. No paperwork, boxes or bags came with the belt but I did know this BEFORE purchasing. I had my doubts as soon as it arrived. The leather was very soft and supple, whereas my Hermes belt was made of much harder leather. But I dont know that much about Hermes belts so perhaps some are made of very soft  leather. However, when I got home I directly compared the 2 belts and the difference was shocking.
> 
> 
> Genuine Hermes reversible belts only have 3 holes, this belt had 4. The holes werent even perfectly horizontal  they sloped downwards. On the back of the gold H buckle the soldering had turned black. The Hermes print in the belt was pretty much invisible, I actually couldnt see it at all the first couple of times I check ( I think because the leather was so soft, the imprint didnt last).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to go on  I just dont understand how an organisation can claim to authenticate the items (and apparently charge sellers a hefty sum for this privilege) when they clearly arent actually doing it.
> 
> 
> Surely they are just profiting from the trading of illegal goods.
> How do they get away with it?!?!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I complained yesterday via email to VC and I am waiting for their response. I have also taken a number of photos comparing my real with their fake.
> I didnt mean to rant  sorry!!




Yes as a seller you pay 30% off of the price your item sell for. Insanity. See my previous post with pics of the items their quality control team let pass their "inspection ".


----------



## lovely64

preciousl said:


> This is disappointing, I was going to order a vintage Chanel bag from the website!




It's very disappointing. However there are a few really good sellers on there but I feel the majority are flakes.


----------



## Sasha99

jp23 said:


> This!!! This is it exactly!


Thank you for you everyone's thoughts and expereinces. I have now sent the belt back, and I am waiting for their response to my complaint. I will let you know the outcome as soon as I know xx


----------



## mcs1111

I have listed several items to sell on vestiaire after positive buying experiences. I have accepted three offers for one item and two offers for another and the buyers have not paid so the "negotiation has timed out".   

Since you cannot tell who is negotiating on your items, I cannot tell if it is just jerks who think it is fun to make offers and not pay or what. 

Is this typical?  Have others had lots of accepted offers not follow thru with payment or is it just something with me?  I am pretty frustrated. At least on eBay if the bidder has poor feedback you know what to expect...


----------



## Vvicky

The idea of VC is actually really great, disappointments are their commission and quality control. My first purchases were fine, except the last one, I received a bracelet, full of scratches and dull, which was stated as in 'very good condition' ((


----------



## soleilbrun

mcs1111 said:


> I have listed several items to sell on vestiaire after positive buying experiences. I have accepted three offers for one item and two offers for another and the buyers have not paid so the "negotiation has timed out".
> 
> Since you cannot tell who is negotiating on your items, I cannot tell if it is just jerks who think it is fun to make offers and not pay or what.
> 
> Is this typical?  Have others had lots of accepted offers not follow thru with payment or is it just something with me?  I am pretty frustrated. At least on eBay if the bidder has poor feedback you know what to expect...



Happened to me also. When I accept offers, I assume they will lead nowhere until purchased. Some people just like to feel accepted and not follow through.


----------



## ilovetherealbag

Dear all,

I just found another fake Gucci bag allowed to go on sale by VC's "specialists" trained by the brands itself... 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/gucci/beige-cloth-handbag-gucci-1792974.shtml

This Gucci Indy cries fake from far - even a blind can see that it is nit authentic as the handle is never in canvas, not to speak of the tag inside, the lining, hardware.... 
The seller is even marked "trusted" after selling onky 12 bags!
Such a shame, on obvious items like this one they could do better, it is not hard to spot, just shows that they either have no clue or they don't care at all...
I wonder if this will pass their "100% authenticity guaranteed" check if they don't spot it on the pictures.

It will be a big disappointment for the buyer in any case, she will either receive a reund or a fake bag, really sad if you are looking forward to an item you wanted and paid for!

What do you think?


----------



## ilovetherealbag

ilovetherealbag said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just found another fake Gucci bag allowed to go on sale by VC's "specialists" trained by the brands itself...
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/gucci/beige-cloth-handbag-gucci-1792974.shtml
> 
> This Gucci Indy cries fake from far - even a blind can see that it is nit authentic as the handle is never in canvas, not to speak of the tag inside, the lining, hardware....
> The seller is even marked "trusted" after selling onky 12 bags!
> Such a shame, on obvious items like this one they could do better, it is not hard to spot, just shows that they either have no clue or they don't care at all...
> I wonder if this will pass their "100% authenticity guaranteed" check if they don't spot it on the pictures.
> 
> It will be a big disappointment for the buyer in any case, she will either receive a reund or a fake bag, really sad if you are looking forward to an item you wanted and paid for!
> 
> What do you think?




More pictures


----------



## mcs1111

soleilbrun said:


> Happened to me also. When I accept offers, I assume they will lead nowhere until purchased. Some people just like to feel accepted and not follow through.




Thanks for that. To me it seems crazy to make offers that you have no intention of following through. I feel bad for people who have so little honor and accountability that they would think this was fun!!


----------



## Vvicky

Not purchasing after your offer has been accepted doesn't mean necessarily disrespect and having fun by winning the offer. I had such story just two days ago, my offer was accepted but due to the payment limit on one card and not efficient amount on another (summer sales..[emoji6]), I could only pay with a last card linked to my PayPal account, and it didn't work!! even it should! As a result, I missed the offer. Hope next week when I solve it with a bank it will be still accepted!


----------



## cheapsweep1

That gucci bag looks awful, I wonder if it will suddenly appear under VDC+ as a re-sale once the recipient  realises all is not as it seems.


----------



## HoneyBunny1

jana007 said:


> I recently made my first purchase at VC and wasn't happy at all. The shoes were not as described, they were so dirty and scuffed. I emailed them about this but they never even bothered to respond. Will open a Paypal dispute.



  Hey Jena007 - let us know how it goes !!!


----------



## lovely64

mcs1111 said:


> I have listed several items to sell on vestiaire after positive buying experiences. I have accepted three offers for one item and two offers for another and the buyers have not paid so the "negotiation has timed out".
> 
> Since you cannot tell who is negotiating on your items, I cannot tell if it is just jerks who think it is fun to make offers and not pay or what.
> 
> Is this typical?  Have others had lots of accepted offers not follow thru with payment or is it just something with me?  I am pretty frustrated. At least on eBay if the bidder has poor feedback you know what to expect...


Yes, it is typical. It happens 99% of the time. I remove the make an offer option since it is a waste of my time.


----------



## lovely64

Vvicky said:


> The idea of VC is actually really great, disappointments are their commission and quality control. My first purchases were fine, except the last one, I received a bracelet, full of scratches and dull, which was stated as in 'very good condition' ((


Their quality control team (and curation team who decides on pricing) is a BIG joke.


----------



## Sasha99

So, I Have just had emailed back from VC regarding this Hermes belt that I mentioned before. Their response was:
_    'We would like to kindly remind you that pre owned items bought on our site and that are not sold by professionals but private sellers are non returnable._
_Thus, you should collect as much information as you can by contacting the seller via commentary under the item you wish to purchase.'_


VC are now returning the fake belt back to me. Brilliant. 


My only option now is go through my credit card company.


So, so frustrating.


----------



## preciousl

Sasha99 said:


> So, I Have just had emailed back from VC regarding this Hermes belt that I mentioned before. Their response was:
> _    'We would like to kindly remind you that pre owned items bought on our site and that are not sold by professionals but private sellers are non returnable._
> _Thus, you should collect as much information as you can by contacting the seller via commentary under the item you wish to purchase.'_
> 
> 
> VC are now returning the fake belt back to me. Brilliant.
> 
> 
> My only option now is go through my credit card company.
> 
> 
> So, so frustrating.




Sorry to hear this happened to you. This really puts me off buying from VC


----------



## MCF

Ugh.  I thought this site was going to be legit but it looks like it's not.  Is there any site similar that sells used luxury goods that is actually reputable?


----------



## Mariapia

MCF said:


> Ugh.  I thought this site was going to be legit but it looks like it's not.  Is there any site similar that sells used luxury goods that is actually reputable?




www.collectorsquare.com.

Very reputable site. Located in Paris.


----------



## Vvicky

If VC is not responsible for selling fakes, why do they have Quality control 'specialists' who suppose to check authenticity?? I thought that is the main idea behind of VC concept and thats why the selling commission is so high?!


----------



## Vvicky

Mariapia, thanks for the info! Never heard about this site before, but looks very interesting))


----------



## Mariapia

Vvicky said:


> If VC is not responsible for selling fakes, why do they have Quality control 'specialists' who suppose to check authenticity?? I thought that is the main idea behind of VC concept and thats why the selling commission is so high?!




When you buy something from VC, Vvicky, you must remember that most of the time, VC have not seen the item in real life...They are supposed to autenticate it when the seller sends it to them....that is.. when someone bought it....[emoji15][emoji15]
The commission is so high that I would not trust their so called experts.

Collectorsquare have all the items in their possession. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cheapsweep1

Mariapia said:


> www.collectorsquare.com.
> 
> Very reputable site. Located in Paris.



Thats a really interesting site, thanks for sharing


----------



## jp23

cheapsweep1 said:


> Thats a really interesting site, thanks for sharing




I haven't seen this one yet though it says the handbag section is under maintenance


----------



## Mariapia

jp23 said:


> I haven't seen this one yet though it says the handbag section is under maintenance




It's working now! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cheapsweep1

It said under maintenance to me earlier too!


----------



## ScottyGal

I have bought a pair of shoes from VC and am hoping everything is OK - it is the first time I have ordered from this site. Here's hoping!


----------



## cheapsweep1

_Lee said:


> I have bought a pair of shoes from VC and am hoping everything is OK - it is the first time I have ordered from this site. Here's hoping!



So far I have only had good experiences from Vestiaire, I am careful what I buy though.

There is a prada Saffy on there thats on my favourites list but I just cant commit to it because it is over $1500 and Im not sure its authentic. I know the girls would authenticate for me on the forum but they hate to authenticate saffys, which is another reason I have steered clear.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## ScottyGal

cheapsweep1 said:


> So far I have only had good experiences from Vestiaire, I am careful what I buy though.
> 
> There is a prada Saffy on there thats on my favourites list but I just cant commit to it because it is over $1500 and Im not sure its authentic. I know the girls would authenticate for me on the forum but they hate to authenticate saffys, which is another reason I have steered clear.
> 
> Let us know how you get on



Item was received at VC yesterday for quality control... fingers crossed all is OK


----------



## ScottyGal

Got my shoes today - they were described as 'good condition' however they are basically perfect, except for wear on the soles (which is expected with Louboutins).

Very pleased with my VC experience so far, however this was my first order &#128522;.


----------



## chicceline

CHANEL57 said:


> Hey. Just wanted some advice. I listed a Chanel Reissue on Vestiaire Collective (link below)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...llic-leather-handbag-255-chanel-1523811.shtml
> 
> It sold for £2240 but after the commission they take, which is a vast amount £450+, I only end up with about £1750. It's the largest size in the reissue and no longer comes in this colour. I was just wondering if you guys thought it's worth going ahead with. Plus the annoying this is you can't even directly message the buyer they filter everything!
> My thought is that if someone is willing to pay £2000+ for it I could get 400 more which is being taken on commission.
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts


My thoughts too!

I have put a Lanvin and Saint Laurent bag up for sale, but their commission is so hefty. I have put it up for sale too at Designer-vintage.com. I've made some great sales on their site, you only pay for your ads and the asking price is a bit more realistic. Then again, their reach isn't as big as VC, but you are in direct contact with the buyer/seller which helps me a lot when I have more doubts. You can also mail them for more info on sellers. 
So I use both for buying and selling, though I haven't sold anything on VC yet. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## lovely64

chicceline said:


> My thoughts too!
> 
> 
> 
> I have put a Lanvin and Saint Laurent bag up for sale, but their commission is so hefty. I have put it up for sale too at Designer-vintage.com. I've made some great sales on their site, you only pay for your ads and the asking price is a bit more realistic. Then again, their reach isn't as big as VC, but you are in direct contact with the buyer/seller which helps me a lot when I have more doubts. You can also mail them for more info on sellers.
> 
> So I use both for buying and selling, though I haven't sold anything on VC yet. Good luck on your decision.




I have sold many things on vc and some very expensive too. Of course they took a huge amount in commission but you don't risk getting scammed and they pay for fedex of your sold items to get shipped to them.


----------



## demicouture

I thought I would mention that I made an offer once on an item and the seller knew it was me!!!
I complained to VC and am yet to hear back.
Surprisingly that person was a high seller and a person they claimed they knew "well" when I asked them...the item in question is no longer on the site and I cannot find the seller under her old name.
So ladies when you think you are making an anonymous offer, think twice.
Needless to say, the sellers aggressive message about why I make offers without buying, put me off buying that item altogether!!! (I obviously had a very good reason why I did not complete purchase in the first place)


----------



## lovely64

demicouture said:


> I thought I would mention that I made an offer once on an item and the seller knew it was me!!!
> I complained to VC and am yet to hear back.
> Surprisingly that person was a high seller and a person they claimed they knew "well" when I asked them...the item in question is no longer on the site and I cannot find the seller under her old name.
> So ladies when you think you are making an anonymous offer, think twice.
> Needless to say, the sellers aggressive message about why I make offers without buying, put me off buying that item altogether!!! (I obviously had a very good reason why I did not complete purchase in the first place)




What??? Insanity!

I don't have the offer option available because out of all the offers I received that way, none followed through.

I let people ask for a lower price on the listing if they care to. It was a waste of time and energy to have the offer option available IMO.


----------



## demicouture

lovely64 said:


> What??? Insanity!
> 
> I don't have the offer option available because out of all the offers I received that way, none followed through.
> 
> I let people ask for a lower price on the listing if they care to. It was a waste of time and energy to have the offer option available IMO.




Hi!! [emoji8]
tbh I would prefer it not being anonymous as long as I know as I too receive tons of offers which I occasionally accept but they all fall through... Tsk


----------



## Kaypa

Hi everyone,

I have been a silent lurker on TPF for most of the time and just read this entire thread. I wish I was smart enough to investigate earlier and read this thread, before I did my first purchase on Vestiaire Collective. Because you can add me to the extensive list of buyers that had a very bad experience.

I ordered an Isabel Marant top I was looking for for quite some time from 2014. As soon as it appeared on the site of VC, I think I just lost all common sense and purchased the top faster than anyone could have said "Isabel Marant". I feel so stupid now. The item was indicated to be in "very good condition" and quality control also confirmed the item to be in "very good condition". Apart from the fact that it took two weeks for the seller to send the item to VC. I finally received my order after three weeks. But when I received it, it had big holes in the back of the shirt, apart from loose threads all over. I was so disappointed. I know it is made of delicate fabric (like a woven fabric), but I don't think holes are acceptable. I can't believe the seller sold this item and that quality control missed it. Although after reading all the stories, I now understand how they missed it. I am sure they didn't check the item at all. 

I am very worried now, hope I can get a full refund, and already sent some emails to VC. Did not receive an answer yet. I already opened a dispute with Paypal (hopefully it will help to put a bit more pressure on my case??) and will escalate it into a claim if I haven't received any desirable outcome from VC by the end of this week. 

I wrote a long email to VC to express my complaint. If it would be useful to anyone that is in a similar situation, receiving an item that is fake or damaged, or just not as described, I would be happy to share what I wrote to VC if that would be of any help. 

I just can't understand how an organization that seems to have the worst customer service can continue their business in this way, victimizing so many buyers/sellers, without any consequences.

Sorry for my rant. I just hope that sharing my story would be helpful in the same way as the other stories here really helped me.


----------



## jp23

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent lurker on TPF for most of the time and just read this entire thread. I wish I was smart enough to investigate earlier and read this thread, before I did my first purchase on Vestiaire Collective. Because you can add me to the extensive list of buyers that had a very bad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered an Isabel Marant top I was looking for for quite some time from 2014. As soon as it appeared on the site of VC, I think I just lost all common sense and purchased the top faster than anyone could have said "Isabel Marant". I feel so stupid now. The item was indicated to be in "very good condition" and quality control also confirmed the item to be in "very good condition". Apart from the fact that it took two weeks for the seller to send the item to VC. I finally received my order after three weeks. But when I received it, it had big holes in the back of the shirt, apart from loose threads all over. I was so disappointed. I know it is made of delicate fabric (like a woven fabric), but I don't think holes are acceptable. I can't believe the seller sold this item and that quality control missed it. Although after reading all the stories, I now understand how they missed it. I am sure they didn't check the item at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very worried now, hope I can get a full refund, and already sent some emails to VC. Did not receive an answer yet. I already opened a dispute with Paypal (hopefully it will help to put a bit more pressure on my case??) and will escalate it into a claim if I haven't received any desirable outcome from VC by the end of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a long email to VC to express my complaint. If it would be useful to anyone that is in a similar situation, receiving an item that is fake or damaged, or just not as described, I would be happy to share what I wrote to VC if that would be of any help.
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand how an organization that seems to have the worst customer service can continue their business in this way, victimizing so many buyers/sellers, without any consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my rant. I just hope that sharing my story would be helpful in the same way as the other stories here really helped me.




I hope it all works out for you! I'm sorry


----------



## Kaypa

jp23 said:


> I hope it all works out for you! I'm sorry



Thank you very much!  Will post an update if I have any news.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

lovely64 said:


> I have sold many things on vc and some very expensive too. Of course they took a huge amount in commission but you don't risk getting scammed and they pay for fedex of your sold items to get shipped to them.


I agree with this. Sometimes it's worth the extra commission to not worry about later worries.


----------



## EmileH

I have purchased Chanel and Hermes items on four different occasions from Vestiaire.  I have to say that I have been very happy with them.  And I read up on them before purchasing.  I have had the more expensive items authenticated independently and they checked out fine. They have an incredible selection. And their customer service has been very responsive when I contacted them. They say receipt can take up to 30 days but mine have been very quick, most less than a week.

The commission is 20-25% which is clearly listed on their website.  I guess yes it is higher than if you sell yourself on ebay but its much better than a consignment store where they take 40-60%.  

As far as buying I had only one issue on which I was a bit disappointed. I bought a scarf that was listed as very good and I really thought it should have been good.  So now I really look at the photos well.  And I kept it because I really wanted it anyway.

I will say that I have noticed that some sellers write a glowing description and say the item is perfect and then check fair condition.  This is a trick because Vestiaire doesn't check the text description for accuracy, just the category.  The sellers act like they are being generous in rating it lower but that's what they are up to.   

I haven't had to return anything. You should know before buying that there are no refunds if you just decide you don't like it.  I probably wouldn't buy vintage clothing online but thats just me.  I'd want to see it.  Especially if they don't accept returns. You also have the option of listing the item for 0 commission to sell it if you just don't like it.  

Also I think you have to be careful buying the ready to ship items.  That means Vestiaire has them at their warehouse because they were returned by someone else. They might downgrade the condition etc and they are guaranteed authentic, but clearly someone was disappointed.  

So I would say yes, check the photos very well to be sure you will be happy with the condition. Perhaps be very selective with what you buy.  But I think Vestiaire is a great place to buy and I'm planning to sell a few items with them as well.


----------



## cheapsweep1

My stuff from vestiaire has always been ok but the last order I made took 2 weeks for the item to be received and was up to 3weeks to get the item to me. I also ordered another item but the day after ordering the seller put up a note to say she was out of the country and couldn't post anything. Now I'm waiting 30 days for a refund.

Everything has been authentic so far, but some things I think are in worse condition than stated.

I'll still use them but like most people here, check the pics and description thoroughly and don't expect a fast shipment.


----------



## hanzi

Hello everyone,

Following up on my last VC order which I returned, I think I may have some advice for those of you looking for a refund.
Rather than venting via mail to their staff (which was what I wanted the most but oh well...) I sent them an email in the same format I would at work, i.e., writing all relevant parts bold (dates, numbers and quoting the paragraphs in their terms and conditions). 
Since their customer service is the worst ever, I guess they deliberately ignore all long and complex emails from us! Anyway, that simplified email did the job for me and the refund and everything went through real quick. I even got an apology 
I didn't even have to get mail CCcompany involved... 
Good luck to everyone having the occasional VC relapse and literally paying the price for that//returning items


----------



## EmileH

hanzi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Following up on my last VC order which I returned, I think I may have some advice for those of you looking for a refund.
> Rather than venting via mail to their staff (which was what I wanted the most but oh well...) I sent them an email in the same format I would at work, i.e., writing all relevant parts bold (dates, numbers and quoting the paragraphs in their terms and conditions).
> Since their customer service is the worst ever, I guess they deliberately ignore all long and complex emails from us! Anyway, that simplified email did the job for me and the refund and everything went through real quick. I even got an apology
> I didn't even have to get mail CCcompany involved...
> Good luck to everyone having the occasional VC relapse and literally paying the price for that//returning items




Glad it worked out for you. That is good advice. I really have had good experience with them and their customer service.


----------



## PurseAddi

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent lurker on TPF for most of the time and just read this entire thread. I wish I was smart enough to investigate earlier and read this thread, before I did my first purchase on Vestiaire Collective. Because you can add me to the extensive list of buyers that had a very bad experience.
> 
> I ordered an Isabel Marant top I was looking for for quite some time from 2014. As soon as it appeared on the site of VC, I think I just lost all common sense and purchased the top faster than anyone could have said "Isabel Marant". I feel so stupid now. The item was indicated to be in "very good condition" and quality control also confirmed the item to be in "very good condition". Apart from the fact that it took two weeks for the seller to send the item to VC. I finally received my order after three weeks. But when I received it, it had big holes in the back of the shirt, apart from loose threads all over. I was so disappointed. I know it is made of delicate fabric (like a woven fabric), but I don't think holes are acceptable. I can't believe the seller sold this item and that quality control missed it. Although after reading all the stories, I now understand how they missed it. I am sure they didn't check the item at all.
> 
> I am very worried now, hope I can get a full refund, and already sent some emails to VC. Did not receive an answer yet. I already opened a dispute with Paypal (hopefully it will help to put a bit more pressure on my case??) and will escalate it into a claim if I haven't received any desirable outcome from VC by the end of this week.
> 
> I wrote a long email to VC to express my complaint. If it would be useful to anyone that is in a similar situation, receiving an item that is fake or damaged, or just not as described, I would be happy to share what I wrote to VC if that would be of any help.
> 
> I just can't understand how an organization that seems to have the worst customer service can continue their business in this way, victimizing so many buyers/sellers, without any consequences.
> 
> Sorry for my rant. I just hope that sharing my story would be helpful in the same way as the other stories here really helped me.


 


Their customer service is really bad! Out of Belgium you cannot even reach the customer service by phone, the number they show is not anymore used.
I am stuck with a bag that was also worser then described, I was allowed to send it back for a second control. Then I got a message that I could not return the item because it was sold by a private person!! I mailed them back saying that that is not a valid excuse since they as a company are involved by receiving commission and doing a quality and authenticy check.
Few weeks later my Missoni jumper arrived, again not as described, also holes in! I immediately attacked the seller by saying it in a comment under an item she still had for sale, took pictures and mailed them to VC and immediately said that they do not need to come with the excuse that the seller is a private person etc... They took the jumper back, only now allready waiting two months for my refund... Same with a dress I never received...
But I also must say that I got some great items from the site. But you need to be lucky with the seller because VC is only there to take money... 


So do not give up and be arrogant to them!


----------



## Kaypa

PurseAddi said:


> Their customer service is really bad! Out of Belgium you cannot even reach the customer service by phone, the number they show is not anymore used.
> I am stuck with a bag that was also worser then described, I was allowed to send it back for a second control. Then I got a message that I could not return the item because it was sold by a private person!! I mailed them back saying that that is not a valid excuse since they as a company are involved by receiving commission and doing a quality and authenticy check.
> Few weeks later my Missoni jumper arrived, again not as described, also holes in! I immediately attacked the seller by saying it in a comment under an item she still had for sale, took pictures and mailed them to VC and immediately said that they do not need to come with the excuse that the seller is a private person etc... They took the jumper back, only now allready waiting two months for my refund... Same with a dress I never received...
> But I also must say that I got some great items from the site. But you need to be lucky with the seller because VC is only there to take money...
> 
> 
> So do not give up and be arrogant to them!



Thanks and I am so sorry to hear that you had such bad experiences with their customer service (as well). Their customer service also tried to convince me to send back the item for a second quality control, while I already sent them pictures that clearly showed the top had several holes in it. I am not willing to send the top back, leaving it up to them to decide if I am eligible for a refund or not. Reading previous posts (and I read every single one of them), there is a significant chance that the moment they receive the top and have a second look at it, they will probably tell me the same, namely that the top was sold by a private person and therefore they cannot refund me.

Paypal advised me not to return the top to VC and giving them the power to decide if I should receive a refund or not. I am still dealing with this issue, so prefer to update on the outcome when it is resolved. 

Did you pay with Paypal? Can you not file a Paypal claim for all or some of the items you mentioned in your post?


----------



## amber_j

I have mixed feelings about VC.

I've bought two Hermès scarves so far. One was perfect - exactly as described and in excellent condition. The other had obviously been worn many times, had not been cleaned and had some marks and snags - definitely not in "very good" condition as described. But I decided to keep it as I could live with the admittedly small defects and wash the scarf myself. 

I've tried selling items on the site and was really disappointed by the experience. I wasn't expecting to have to negotiate the selling price with them before items could be listed, and they seemed to ignore the fact that people in different countries might not have paid the same price something goes for in France. I also got fed up of comments from VC members about how they could buy the same item brand new in Paris for only slightly more. Some seem to forget this isn't just a website for French sellers and buyers. This (and snarky comments about sellers themselves) seems to happen frequently. It doesn't always make for a nice environment. 

I decided to sell on eBay instead as that's surprisingly less of a headache.


----------



## lovely64

amber_j said:


> I have mixed feelings about VC.
> 
> I've bought two Hermès scarves so far. One was perfect - exactly as described and in excellent condition. The other had obviously been worn many times, had not been cleaned and had some marks and snags - definitely not in "very good" condition as described. But I decided to keep it as I could live with the admittedly small defects and wash the scarf myself.
> 
> I've tried selling items on the site and was really disappointed by the experience. I wasn't expecting to have to negotiate the selling price with them before items could be listed, and they seemed to ignore the fact that people in different countries might not have paid the same price something goes for in France. I also got fed up of comments from VC members about how they could buy the same item brand new in Paris for only slightly more. Some seem to forget this isn't just a website for French sellers and buyers. This (and snarky comments about sellers themselves) seems to happen frequently. It doesn't always make for a nice environment.
> 
> I decided to sell on eBay instead as that's surprisingly less of a headache.




I agree with you 100%.

There are some really nasty people on VC who seem to have nothing better to do than to post inane comments.

I am quite successful as a seller but their high commission and back and forth negotiating is putting me off.


----------



## lovely64

Most of my items are very rare and unworn. I agree that there are so many sellers on VC that misrepresent their items. I have received four faulty items in a row now that passed their quality control team. It's putting me off buying from them big time.

I bought a beautiful Repossi berber ring in two pieces with a chain holding them together. The chain was broken!!!! I can't understand how these items pass quality control? And to receive 4 items in a row with defects and totally different from what was described in the listings is crazy.


----------



## amber_j

lovely64 said:


> Most of my items are very rare and unworn. I agree that there are so many sellers on VC that misrepresent their items. I have received four faulty items in a row now that passed their quality control team. It's putting me off buying from them big time.
> 
> I bought a beautiful Repossi berber ring in two pieces with a chain holding them together. The chain was broken!!!! I can't understand how these items pass quality control? And to receive 4 items in a row with defects and totally different from what was described in the listings is crazy.




Wow, that's rubbish! I hope you got a full refund each time. 

I've had better experiences buying from the Le Bon Coin website when I still lived in France. But now I'm back in the UK I'll keep trying to make VC work for me. There are decent people on there and some great finds. I just have to avoid getting lulled into a sense of security because of how the site presents itself.


----------



## PurseAddi

Kaypa said:


> Thanks and I am so sorry to hear that you had such bad experiences with their customer service (as well). Their customer service also tried to convince me to send back the item for a second quality control, while I already sent them pictures that clearly showed the top had several holes in it. I am not willing to send the top back, leaving it up to them to decide if I am eligible for a refund or not. Reading previous posts (and I read every single one of them), there is a significant chance that the moment they receive the top and have a second look at it, they will probably tell me the same, namely that the top was sold by a private person and therefore they cannot refund me.
> 
> Paypal advised me not to return the top to VC and giving them the power to decide if I should receive a refund or not. I am still dealing with this issue, so prefer to update on the outcome when it is resolved.
> 
> Did you pay with Paypal? Can you not file a Paypal claim for all or some of the items you mentioned in your post?


I am not so long in the secondhand market so I did not knew that Paypal gives so much protection so I did not used it. But I know better now 
The stupid thing they do is saying it is from a private person, so that you are not having the consumer rights. But they get 30% commission and they do the quality check, so actually they are also involved as a company. They also only present their general conditions in French! Again illegal, you can not pretend to be an international site and over 50% of your clients can not understand the general terms. I translated them and they pretend that they only offer a platform where buyer and seller can meet, by law they would not be a company then. But they are, based on the commission and the quality check. Wonder how long Paypal is willing to deal with all their issues!

I hope everything turns out good for you, if not you can use the points that I mentioned, that was what saved me. But could have also been a lucky shot


----------



## CSamoylov

Just ordered a Chanel Perfume Bottle Bag from them for $7K and it arrived super glued together. Called customer service, no response. Not impressed.


----------



## jp23

CSamoylov said:


> Just ordered a Chanel Perfume Bottle Bag from them for $7K and it arrived super glued together. Called customer service, no response. Not impressed.




Eeeeeeeek


----------



## lovely64

CSamoylov said:


> Just ordered a Chanel Perfume Bottle Bag from them for $7K and it arrived super glued together. Called customer service, no response. Not impressed.




What??? That is just crazy!!


----------



## lovely64

amber_j said:


> Wow, that's rubbish! I hope you got a full refund each time.
> 
> I've had better experiences buying from the Le Bon Coin website when I still lived in France. But now I'm back in the UK I'll keep trying to make VC work for me. There are decent people on there and some great finds. I just have to avoid getting lulled into a sense of security because of how the site presents itself.




Thank you! I always pay with paypal to be protected.

I too wonder how long pp will put up with all their issues. It's crazy to say the least.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Given how many of us use vestiaire, couldn't we do a buy and sell thread? Cut them out completely?


----------



## H. for H.

cheapsweep1 said:


> Given how many of us use vestiaire, couldn't we do a buy and sell thread? Cut them out completely?




Read somewhere that there used to be a marketplace section.  Unfortunately, it is no longer available and don't think that is allowed on tpf.


----------



## cheapsweep1

H. for H. said:


> Read somewhere that there used to be a marketplace section.  Unfortunately, it is no longer available and don't think that is allowed on tpf.




It's a shame really I've loads of nice stuff to move along to a new owner but just can't face ebay and don't like the thought of vestiaire either.


----------



## chicceline

That would be fantastic, a PB platform!
I've recently started to sell my stuff at Designer Vintage. It were actually the same goods I posted on VC. The price you get is better, since you only pay for your ads. That said the risk is all yours when you buy or sell. It is a Dutch platform, but open to the world, or at least Europe. I had a buyer from Swiss, Germany, the UK and Slovenia. So far so good. I haven't bought anything yet, but I am eyeing a couple of bags right now. Will let you know if I buy anything.

but a PB platform


----------



## Jana123

cheapsweep1 said:


> Given how many of us use vestiaire, couldn't we do a buy and sell thread? Cut them out completely?



Wouldnt that be great. But I am sure there is a reason why such thing doesn't yet exist on this site... It's a real shame. I also dislike eBay and am not happy with VCs quality control and fees


----------



## rainbow305

Hi everyone... My experience w VC is somewhat bittersweet and brief (thank goodness!). 

So, I finally took the plunge and purchased a vintage Hermes Kelly two weeks ago. Before I made my decision I sought help from the fabulous Bababebi to authenticate the bag via pictures available on the VC website. The Kelly was authentic and overpriced in her opinion. 

I managed to negotiate the price for £100 lower. Payment was made via PayPal.

VC received the bag 4 days after payment.

On Monday, I received an email from VC and said "item was not as described" - key does not fit the lock, unsewn seams and torn leather. VC had also attached some pictures to show the defects that were not shown in the original pictures on the website. VC had also lowered the price by another £100 but with these new flaws, I don't think I can go through w it. So, I cancelled the transaction and expected the worse. Thank my lucky stars, VC refunded me the same day but my bank only cleared it the next day.

All in all, I am disappointed but glad at the same time as VC, despite negative comments on tPF, is at least truthful in my case. Less can be said for the seller for withholding the flaws.

I will be searching again for that perfect vintage Kelly... But not from this website.


----------



## mstun

I make my first purchased with VC 2 days ago and the status show "your order has been processed", payment made. 

I also found the seller, selling exactly the same bag on eBay. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Leather-Bag-/141774080855

My payment already went through and she still hasn't take it out from eBay yet, very popular item, already has 53 bids now. (1 bid from me, I don't know what I was thinking and bid it  )Time left 1day and 12 hours, last time I checked. 
Is that mean she got decided to sell the item if eBay got higher bid price? And let me with 30days no shipment from her and cancel it from VC? 

I don't know what to do now. Money already went through from my paypal.

I am so regret that I didn't come here first, after reading all the experience here, I wouldn't even have a though to shop it from VC.


----------



## lovely64

mstun said:


> I make my first purchased with VC 2 days ago and the status show "your order has been processed", payment made.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found the seller, selling exactly the same bag on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Leather-Bag-/141774080855
> 
> 
> 
> My payment already went through and she still hasn't take it out from eBay yet, very popular item, already has 53 bids now. (1 bid from me, I don't know what I was thinking and bid it  )Time left 1day and 12 hours, last time I checked.
> 
> Is that mean she got decided to sell the item if eBay got higher bid price? And let me with 30days no shipment from her and cancel it from VC?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do now. Money already went through from my paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so regret that I didn't come here first, after reading all the experience here, I wouldn't even have a though to shop it from VC.




I can't view her ebay feedback from my iPhone but it looks bad. Maybe it's a blessing she might sell it to someone else?

I have received four flawed/faulty/damaged items in a row from different sellers on vc and I am seriously considering not to buy from anyone on vc anymore. I also sell there from my own collection and things I have not used. I think I must be a unicorn on vc, one of the few honest sellers there. Or so it seems. Very disturbing and it reflects badly on all sellers there.


----------



## lovely64

mstun said:


> I make my first purchased with VC 2 days ago and the status show "your order has been processed", payment made.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found the seller, selling exactly the same bag on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Celine-Nano-Luggage-Tricolor-Leather-Bag-/141774080855
> 
> 
> 
> My payment already went through and she still hasn't take it out from eBay yet, very popular item, already has 53 bids now. (1 bid from me, I don't know what I was thinking and bid it  )Time left 1day and 12 hours, last time I checked.
> 
> Is that mean she got decided to sell the item if eBay got higher bid price? And let me with 30days no shipment from her and cancel it from VC?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do now. Money already went through from my paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so regret that I didn't come here first, after reading all the experience here, I wouldn't even have a though to shop it from VC.




I can't edit but I meant to say I can't see detailed feedback, just the less than appealing low percentage.


----------



## demicouture

Sorry to hear!!

And also sorry to share that I bought a pair of shoes about 2 weeks ago now and there is no sign of the seller...
When I posted a question on her item she immediately replied and posted extra pics, I pretty much immediately bought the item and never heard from her...meaning she has yet to post what I paid for!!
It is so utterly frustrating to say the least [emoji37]

But yes, sometimes these situations might be blessings in disguise.


----------



## mstun

lovely64 said:


> I can't view her ebay feedback from my iPhone but it looks bad. Maybe it's a blessing she might sell it to someone else?
> 
> I have received four flawed/faulty/damaged items in a row from different sellers on vc and I am seriously considering not to buy from anyone on vc anymore. I also sell there from my own collection and things I have not used. I think I must be a unicorn on vc, one of the few honest sellers there. Or so it seems. Very disturbing and it reflects badly on all sellers there.


I know what you mean, it is a blessing.  Now I kind of wish that she sell it to somebody on eBay. And I have a feeling that she will sell it via eBay coz still got 14hrs to go for bid and price is very close to what I paid at VC and less commision and faster of course. 

She didn't reply my comment on VC but she posted 2 new items yesterday. May be she is waiting from eBay to get higher price. 

This is the item she is selling on eBay, post it again cause the link above seem not working. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141774080855


----------



## mstun

demicouture said:


> Sorry to hear!!
> 
> And also sorry to share that I bought a pair of shoes about 2 weeks ago now and there is no sign of the seller...
> When I posted a question on her item she immediately replied and posted extra pics, I pretty much immediately bought the item and never heard from her...meaning she has yet to post what I paid for!!
> It is so utterly frustrating to say the least [emoji37]
> 
> But yes, sometimes these situations might be blessings in disguise.


That's bad..... I am sorry to hear that. 

I dun know what to pray for you. 
Hope you get your shoes soon? What if you received the faulty one?  
Hope you receive your shoes soon? (unlikely seller hasnt post it yet, 2 weeks since you made the payment. 
Its just so unfair that you paid and been waiting for couple of weeks. 

I am closing down VC as soon as I got my money back. 
ullhair:


----------



## demicouture

mstun said:


> I know what you mean, it is a blessing.  Now I kind of wish that she sell it to somebody on eBay. And I have a feeling that she will sell it via eBay coz still got 14hrs to go for bid and price is very close to what I paid at VC and less commision and faster of course.
> 
> She didn't reply my comment on VC but she posted 2 new items yesterday. May be she is waiting from eBay to get higher price.
> 
> This is the item she is selling on eBay, post it again cause the link above seem not working.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141774080855




Ooohhhh I had that nano on my watch list..on VC. So sorry it ended up this way. Some sellers really just are dishonest it's ridiculous!!!

My seller posted a new item to sell on VC last night so I wrote underneath "Hello are you there?" And she replied!!!!! So I asked about my shoes...let's see what happens...


----------



## bagloverFra

I live in France and have bought a few items on VC. I think its great! However no site is perfect so you still have to do your research. How I shop is most often when I want the bag,

1.  I compare on the site to see if the same bag as sold on the site and for how much I can negotiate, or if I should bother.  For example I was interested in buying the small GIVENCHY Pandora, I compared the bags that had already sold to get an idea of the lowest price that it was bought and from there I could tell okay i was getting a good price for it. There are some sellers that do sell their bags nearly the same price as retail, and often when you ask them why will actually give a reason to it. 

2. I look at the sellers activity. How much they has sold, the other items listed, their comments, I also ask where they bought it, what year, if they have receipt , dust bag, the whole nine yards. Even if the seller may not have the receipt, their response gives me clarity on where they bought it. If they tell me they bought it in NY Barneys it gives more credibility then a seller who doesn't reply at all or is very vague.  We have as much right to ask the questions needed for such a big purchase.  For example I bought A  GIVENCHY lucrezia , I knew the color palette had actually sold out in the stores and so I knew what to look for.  2 , the seller replied to all of my questions- I saw her other bags on sale, you can kinda get an idea of the person through the dialogue, and I saw the items she had sold the comments left by  others and her reply An honest seller is willing to add additional pics and tell you more about the item and why they are selling it. 



3. I personally like to buy it brand new or never used, even if it is second hand because most often these sellers have bought the bags and still have the proof of purchase, dustbag, authenticity card. For me it makes me reassured then buying a vintage luxury bag unless I really know which bag I am looking for and have researched it for a while. The bags I have bought on VC have all been never been used and had all the needed information and have all satisfied.  

4. My only complain on VC is that I wish it could block certain people. There is one person on VC who comments on nearly every it bag and offers a ridiculous price and often makes inane comments as to why it's so expensive sometimes she tells the seller she thinks its fake- its absurd because as an honest bag lover, she does it to try to get the bag at a lower price with no intent to buy , you can tell she has no intention about buying because any user you can click a person's  activity and you can see that she writes stupid comments on nearly every bag possible. Her username is emiliya

5. My advice is if you are still unsure about the item you can always pay through paypal on VC so at least you are protected in terms of getting reimbursed even if it is a hassle. But if you are in doubt, it is best to not spend. All my purchases on VC I had no doubt about the seller's credibility and the authenticity of the bag, I asked more than enough questions and there are pictures, details that give me all the sufficient evidence I need. And when I negotiate I negotiate fairly and know exactly the retail value.


----------



## missjenny2679

I need advise ASAP! I made an offer on a handbag, and the seller accepted. However, I'm having MAJOR doubts now! I'm thinking this bag is a fake. What happens if I don't make the purchase in 24 hours??


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

missjenny2679 said:


> I need advise ASAP! I made an offer on a handbag, and the seller accepted. However, I'm having MAJOR doubts now! I'm thinking this bag is a fake. What happens if I don't make the purchase in 24 hours??



Nothing, basically. The sale dOesn't happen


----------



## missjenny2679

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Nothing, basically. The sale dOesn't happen




That is such a relief to hear!!!! The seller is not answering questions, and I just have a bad feeling! I can't believe I made such a rookie mistake! I have pretty little experience with this site.


----------



## EmileH

Because I have written defending them in the past I must report some new issues with Vestiaire Collective. I have bought successfully with them several times in the past and had my items authenticated privately afterward. I have had no issues. 



Over the weekend I noticed an obviously fake birkin posted by someone named Virginia in Italy for $10,000. Multiple people wrote comments stating that it looked fake. She claims it was a gift. She has no receipt and she threw away the box. Vestiaire merely wrote a comment saying in essence don't worry if it's fake you will get your money back. So the seller listed the same exact bag again, probably to obscure the previous comments about it being fake, and again Vestiaire is defending her, obviously without looking at the photos of the bag or the fact that she relisted it.



So do be very very careful. Even if their authenticators say it's fake, please know that Vestiaire charges you up front. Then they wait to receive the item from the seller for authentication. That can take a few days or a few weeks. So best case scenario you will have a large sum on your credit card to pay. Worst case scenario if it gets past them is that you will have to return it to them and possibly prove it's fake.


----------



## EmileH

bagloverFra said:


> I live in France and have bought a few items on VC. I think its great! However no site is perfect so you still have to do your research. How I shop is most often when I want the bag,
> 
> 1.  I compare on the site to see if the same bag as sold on the site and for how much I can negotiate, or if I should bother.  For example I was interested in buying the small GIVENCHY Pandora, I compared the bags that had already sold to get an idea of the lowest price that it was bought and from there I could tell okay i was getting a good price for it. There are some sellers that do sell their bags nearly the same price as retail, and often when you ask them why will actually give a reason to it.
> 
> 2. I look at the sellers activity. How much they has sold, the other items listed, their comments, I also ask where they bought it, what year, if they have receipt , dust bag, the whole nine yards. Even if the seller may not have the receipt, their response gives me clarity on where they bought it. If they tell me they bought it in NY Barneys it gives more credibility then a seller who doesn't reply at all or is very vague.  We have as much right to ask the questions needed for such a big purchase.  For example I bought A  GIVENCHY lucrezia , I knew the color palette had actually sold out in the stores and so I knew what to look for.  2 , the seller replied to all of my questions- I saw her other bags on sale, you can kinda get an idea of the person through the dialogue, and I saw the items she had sold the comments left by  others and her reply An honest seller is willing to add additional pics and tell you more about the item and why they are selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I personally like to buy it brand new or never used, even if it is second hand because most often these sellers have bought the bags and still have the proof of purchase, dustbag, authenticity card. For me it makes me reassured then buying a vintage luxury bag unless I really know which bag I am looking for and have researched it for a while. The bags I have bought on VC have all been never been used and had all the needed information and have all satisfied.
> 
> 4. My only complain on VC is that I wish it could block certain people. There is one person on VC who comments on nearly every it bag and offers a ridiculous price and often makes inane comments as to why it's so expensive sometimes she tells the seller she thinks its fake- its absurd because as an honest bag lover, she does it to try to get the bag at a lower price with no intent to buy , you can tell she has no intention about buying because any user you can click a person's  activity and you can see that she writes stupid comments on nearly every bag possible. Her username is emiliya
> 
> 5. My advice is if you are still unsure about the item you can always pay through paypal on VC so at least you are protected in terms of getting reimbursed even if it is a hassle. But if you are in doubt, it is best to not spend. All my purchases on VC I had no doubt about the seller's credibility and the authenticity of the bag, I asked more than enough questions and there are pictures, details that give me all the sufficient evidence I need. And when I negotiate I negotiate fairly and know exactly the retail value.




This is great advice. I hope they get their act together. It has been a great site but I'm afraid I'm losing faith in VC.


----------



## lovely64

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Because I have written defending them in the past I must report some new issues with Vestiaire Collective. I have bought successfully with them several times in the past and had my items authenticated privately afterward. I have had no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I noticed an obviously fake birkin posted by someone named Virginia in Italy for $10,000. Multiple people wrote comments stating that it looked fake. She claims it was a gift. She has no receipt and she threw away the box. Vestiaire merely wrote a comment saying in essence don't worry if it's fake you will get your money back. So the seller listed the same exact bag again, probably to obscure the previous comments about it being fake, and again Vestiaire is defending her, obviously without looking at the photos of the bag or the fact that she relisted it.
> 
> 
> 
> So do be very very careful. Even if their authenticators say it's fake, please know that Vestiaire charges you up front. Then they wait to receive the item from the seller for authentication. That can take a few days or a few weeks. So best case scenario you will have a large sum on your credit card to pay. Worst case scenario if it gets past them is that you will have to return it to them and possibly prove it's fake.




This happens a lot. Fake birkins being validated, obvious fakes.

If you read back on this thread you will see that the VC authentication team is not very knowledgeable either at times. Several times they have let fake birkins pass inspection and be sent on to the buyers. Ugh.


----------



## EmileH

lovely64 said:


> This happens a lot. Fake birkins being validated, obvious fakes.
> 
> If you read back on this thread you will see that the VC authentication team is not very knowledgeable either at times. Several times they have let fake birkins pass inspection and be sent on to the buyers. Ugh.




It's a shame. I did buy a bag from them. With receipt, box etc. Brand new. Had it authenticated by bababebi. It's was authentic and at a fair price. But obviously I was lucky. I did use a lot of the advice that the person above posted. They have such a great selection. It really is a shame. 

I wrote in a very pointed message to Vestiaire last night and I see that they took the bag off the site. So if you see something comment very forcefully if you 100% know it's fake.

I guess you really can't trust any of the sites that claim to authenticate items.


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello everyone, I had previously shared my experiences with VC as a seller about 1 year ago (which was not positive) and thought I would share an update on experiences recently from a buyer's perspective.  

In a nutshell, the experiences as a seller included VC delaying payment after they have physically taken my item and shipped it to the buyer (so VC had already pocketed the payment) while they spent over 3 weeks 'verifying' my identification, after they have been sent copies of my passport, European ID, European driving licence.  Customer service was useless back then, they could only 'take a message' for their colleague at the finance department.  I got creative myself and uploaded a personal note instead at their fourth request for yet another form of ID.  The payment came in after I called them out on criminal conversion - selling my item and refusing to transfer payment to me.  Afterwhich, I saw a systematic 'clean-out' of my already accepted listings, which includes handbags and accessories.  They 're-negotiated' the accepted prices by forcing down the price to a level which I do not accept.  Communications are very one-sided with VC; either accept the price or remove the listing.  No room for reasonable negotiations whatsoever.  Most of my items were brand-new or only worn once and VC was pushing the price down to less than 40% of the purchase price.  The behaviour was insulting; I removed all my listings and closed my account.  

Just earlier this month, my husband decided to surprise me with a YSL arty ring from VC.  He is aware of my previous experiences but still decided to proceed as he saw my 'holy grail' piece for sale.  He sent payment but after 2 working weeks, received no updates from neither VC nor the seller.  At this point in time, he decided to tell me about the purchase.  I suggested he write the seller; the seller responded quickly by saying that she is away on vacation, which she gave notification to VC of the delay in shipping due to that.  She promised to ship out the item as soon as she returned home (which was in 2 days) and thankfully, she did.  She also expressed surprise that VC did not clarify that with us.  The ring arrived about a week after, and the condition was as the seller had described and so the matter closed amicably.  The whole process took over 3 weeks.

I cringed at the lack of improvement from VC to-date.  Seller or buyer, VC does not seem to take a pro-active and accountable approach upon pocketing payment on their end.  I find that unprofessional.  I personally still do not recommend this site.  It offers no form of extra security/protection as a luxury online platform.  At the end of the day, it depends on the integrity of the seller, research is of essence, ask the seller a lot of questions and trust your gut instincts if you want to proceed.


----------



## amber_j

VintageShoe80 said:


> Most of my items were brand-new or only worn once and VC was pushing the price down to less than 40% of the purchase price.  The behaviour was insulting; I removed all my listings and closed my account.




Thank you for sharing your experience. I'm so glad your Arty ring came through!

I was also very surprised how low VC wanted to push my prices. Like you, my items were either brand new or only used once or twice. They actually declined one item because I refused to lower the asking price any further. Combined with their huge commission and some not very nice members, it was easy for me to decide to sell elsewhere.


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello there, thank you for sharing your experiences.  I was appalled by the way they handled my listings.  They were already previously accepted, at the agreed prices.  It felt unprofessional for them to come back in a seemingly passive-aggressive manner to get a seller to de-list the items.  You are spot on, their high commission has become a turn-off for both buyer and seller when they are not adding much value to the process.

May I ask where do you sell your pieces generally?  I live in Europe and am looking for a European based one.  ebay is an option but their commission is rather high as well.  



amber_j said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. I'm so glad your Arty ring came through!
> 
> I was also very surprised how low VC wanted to push my prices. Like you, my items were either brand new or only used once or twice. They actually declined one item because I refused to lower the asking price any further. Combined with their huge commission and some not very nice members, it was easy for me to decide to sell elsewhere.


----------



## amber_j

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello there, thank you for sharing your experiences.  I was appalled by the way they handled my listings.  They were already previously accepted, at the agreed prices.  It felt unprofessional for them to come back in a seemingly passive-aggressive manner to get a seller to de-list the items.  You are spot on, their high commission has become a turn-off for both buyer and seller when they are not adding much value to the process.
> 
> May I ask where do you sell your pieces generally?  I live in Europe and am looking for a European based one.  ebay is an option but their commission is rather high as well.




I sell on *Bay as the site allows me to set my own prices and I can compare with sold items that give a better reflection of what people are willing to pay. It's a bit slow at the moment, but that's the case for the whole resale market.

I'm considering selling some Hermès items through Naughtipidgins Nest, which is based in the UK and seems to be a very professional set-up. 

When I lived in France I bought a few items from the leboncoin website, which I was very happy with. If I still lived there I'd sell my items on that site as well. Are there similar websites where you live (I can't see any location info on the app)?


----------



## lovely64

amber_j said:


> I sell on *Bay as the site allows me to set my own prices and I can compare with sold items that give a better reflection of what people are willing to pay. It's a bit slow at the moment, but that's the case for the whole resale market.
> 
> I'm considering selling some Hermès items through Naughtipidgins Nest, which is based in the UK and seems to be a very professional set-up.
> 
> When I lived in France I bought a few items from the leboncoin website, which I was very happy with. If I still lived there I'd sell my items on that site as well. Are there similar websites where you live (I can't see any location info on the app)?




On vc at least you stay clear of scammers which seem to be abundant on ebay. That's the only reason I don't use ebay anymore.


----------



## amber_j

lovely64 said:


> On vc at least you stay clear of scammers which seem to be abundant on ebay. That's the only reason I don't use ebay anymore.




That's what attracted me to VC initially, but I just got fed up with the palaver of agreeing prices and dealing with inane comments from some members. If all else fails I'll just use a consignment service and take the loss.


----------



## jp23

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello there, thank you for sharing your experiences.  I was appalled by the way they handled my listings.  They were already previously accepted, at the agreed prices.  It felt unprofessional for them to come back in a seemingly passive-aggressive manner to get a seller to de-list the items.  You are spot on, their high commission has become a turn-off for both buyer and seller when they are not adding much value to the process.
> 
> May I ask where do you sell your pieces generally?  I live in Europe and am looking for a European based one.  ebay is an option but their commission is rather high as well.




How about designer vintage? I know it's mostly European!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks for sharing your experience.

VC has been doing a tremendous amount of advertising & trying in a manner
of speaking to change their "image"..

 Think many of us will re-consider having dealings with them at this point, these
comments are very dissturbing especially "delays in getting paid"... bad news


----------



## VintageShoe80

I have tried selling on ebay, it takes long and buyers continue to try with reducing the price despite a clear statement stating the opposite.  Just had a quick look at Naughtipidgins Nest, it does look professional and they seem to concentrate on the UK market.  I hope you will share your experiences with them if you do decide to proceed. 

Had a peek at Leboncoin as well, looks like they are concentrating on France clientelle.  I currently live in Germany.  Rebelle as a luxury online platform that is German-based, no experiences so far though from what I have seen, the condition of the pieces that gets posted does look rather appalling and their commission is relatively high.  Luxussachen is another German based one, though it looks like they are concentrating on truly vintage pieces (pre-2000).  Not familiar with their commission system for now.  I have sold a couple of my items on Designer Vintage (Belgium based); it is user-friendly, an upfront fee calculated according to listings though I feel their reachout is comparatively small which affects the chances of sale.  



amber_j said:


> I sell on *Bay as the site allows me to set my own prices and I can compare with sold items that give a better reflection of what people are willing to pay. It's a bit slow at the moment, but that's the case for the whole resale market.
> 
> I'm considering selling some Hermès items through Naughtipidgins Nest, which is based in the UK and seems to be a very professional set-up.
> 
> When I lived in France I bought a few items from the leboncoin website, which I was very happy with. If I still lived there I'd sell my items on that site as well. Are there similar websites where you live (I can't see any location info on the app)?


----------



## VintageShoe80

Yes, I have used them before.  The listing fees are reasonable, user-friendly set up; buyers and sellers remain free to set the prices.  The folks that run the website takes no responsibility of authenticity, it is a separate charge for them to take physical possession of the item and run the authenticity checks.  I think it is fair since they make that clear.  I feel their reachout is relatively small though.  Whether or not the  item sells, the listing fee is being charged, which is another  downside.  



jp23 said:


> How about designer vintage? I know it's mostly European!


----------



## Mulan16

I posted this on the eBay/reseller thread but thought this would be a good place to share my experience to help others avoid the hassle and money I lost with Vestiare!
I purchased a vintage Constance bag described as having absolutely no tears or holes but it had a significant ~1 inch tear apart of the dude from the back of the bag and strap almost torn clear through at one part as well. I ended up having to ask PayPal for help since no response was received by Vestiare...



QuelleFromage said:


> That's an incredible price, but he notes "light" signs of wear and in the comments repeats to a potential buyer that the signs of wear are visible in the photos; there's a TEAR in two places on this bag, not visible in the photos. An inexperienced seller could possibly miss the small area of pulling-away, but no one could miss that strap issue.
> 
> And again, the company JUST announced that they examine"each and every item sold".
> 
> i wouldn't go near VC - first lots of fakes, now this.



Just wanted to give you an update regarding my ordeal with Vestiare... I was able to get a return label used by them only after I escalated my complaint in PayPal to a claim for damage reasons. I sent it back the next day and waited after receiving a confirmation that the item was returned to a Vestiare location within the USA on 9/3 supposedly for a "second quality control check". I waited until 9/6 when they email me an update that they would be updating me "shortly". After that, no information was sent to me regarding the return and was sent a request to provide feedback on my customer service experience. (Non- existent customer service!) Then on 9/18 I got an update sent to me (since it was still saved as a "favorite" on my Vestiare shopping profile that the Constance was back in stock and it was available for purchase again! Mind you... I still had no update provided from my return and NO refund! Yet, this time they did highlight the damage and was resold on Vestiare all the while I still had NOT been issued any refund or information. 

PayPal ruled in my favor on 9/24 and paypal issued the refund. 

So basically if you see anything listed on Vestiare with a glowing message like this... It's likely it was returned by another customer for issues... 

"We thought you would like to know that the Burgundy Leather Handbag Constance HERMÈS you had your eye on is back in stock!
And it gets better... 
This item has been already checked and authenticated by our team of experts, and can be shipped the next working day when you order before midnight."

I'm avoiding Vestiare at all costs from now on! Even if a good experience I can't in good conscience support a company which such poor accountability and dishonesty. They would not have refunded my funds if I had not been persistent with my claim submitting evident to PayPal!


----------



## EmileH

Mulan16 said:


> I posted this on the eBay/reseller thread but thought this would be a good place to share my experience to help others avoid the hassle and money I lost with Vestiare!
> 
> I purchased a vintage Constance bag described as having absolutely no tears or holes but it had a significant ~1 inch tear apart of the dude from the back of the bag and strap almost torn clear through at one part as well. I ended up having to ask PayPal for help since no response was received by Vestiare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update regarding my ordeal with Vestiare... I was able to get a return label used by them only after I escalated my complaint in PayPal to a claim for damage reasons. I sent it back the next day and waited after receiving a confirmation that the item was returned to a Vestiare location within the USA on 9/3 supposedly for a "second quality control check". I waited until 9/6 when they email me an update that they would be updating me "shortly". After that, no information was sent to me regarding the return and was sent a request to provide feedback on my customer service experience. (Non- existent customer service!) Then on 9/18 I got an update sent to me (since it was still saved as a "favorite" on my Vestiare shopping profile that the Constance was back in stock and it was available for purchase again! Mind you... I still had no update provided from my return and NO refund! Yet, this time they did highlight the damage and was resold on Vestiare all the while I still had NOT been issued any refund or information.
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal ruled in my favor on 9/24 and paypal issued the refund.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically if you see anything listed on Vestiare with a glowing message like this... It's likely it was returned by another customer for issues...
> 
> 
> 
> "We thought you would like to know that the Burgundy Leather Handbag Constance HERMÈS you had your eye on is back in stock!
> 
> And it gets better...
> 
> This item has been already checked and authenticated by our team of experts, and can be shipped the next working day when you order before midnight."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm avoiding Vestiare at all costs from now on! Even if a good experience I can't in good conscience support a company which such poor accountability and dishonesty. They would not have refunded my funds if I had not been persistent with my claim submitting evident to PayPal!




I have written in about concerns about fakes with VC but in your case I don't see any problem with them reselling the bag. It was not a fake. They added to the description the actual condition of the bag. See my photo attached. Someone else bought it knowing those things. And they will probably be very happy with it. They can spa it and they got a nice bargain. ts all about knowing what you are buying and from whom. But certainly they should have promptly refunded your money if they decided to take it back. Yes, the ready to ship items are items that were returned by someone else so as I said before use caution.


----------



## EmileH

I'm not trying to give you a hard time. Clearly you were distressed by all if of this but I have successfully bought from VC four times and did really well. So I would like to keep this resource available for those of us who don't mind putting in the time and effort to purchase carefully. Know what you are buying and from whom. If the pictures are not good, if they won't post better pictures or if you get any bad vibe walk away.


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulan16 said:


> I posted this on the eBay/reseller thread but thought this would be a good place to share my experience to help others avoid the hassle and money I lost with Vestiare!
> 
> I purchased a vintage Constance bag described as having absolutely no tears or holes but it had a significant ~1 inch tear apart of the dude from the back of the bag and strap almost torn clear through at one part as well. I ended up having to ask PayPal for help since no response was received by Vestiare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update regarding my ordeal with Vestiare... I was able to get a return label used by them only after I escalated my complaint in PayPal to a claim for damage reasons. I sent it back the next day and waited after receiving a confirmation that the item was returned to a Vestiare location within the USA on 9/3 supposedly for a "second quality control check". I waited until 9/6 when they email me an update that they would be updating me "shortly". After that, no information was sent to me regarding the return and was sent a request to provide feedback on my customer service experience. (Non- existent customer service!) Then on 9/18 I got an update sent to me (since it was still saved as a "favorite" on my Vestiare shopping profile that the Constance was back in stock and it was available for purchase again! Mind you... I still had no update provided from my return and NO refund! Yet, this time they did highlight the damage and was resold on Vestiare all the while I still had NOT been issued any refund or information.
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal ruled in my favor on 9/24 and paypal issued the refund.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically if you see anything listed on Vestiare with a glowing message like this... It's likely it was returned by another customer for issues...
> 
> 
> 
> "We thought you would like to know that the Burgundy Leather Handbag Constance HERMÈS you had your eye on is back in stock!
> 
> And it gets better...
> 
> This item has been already checked and authenticated by our team of experts, and can be shipped the next working day when you order before midnight."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm avoiding Vestiare at all costs from now on! Even if a good experience I can't in good conscience support a company which such poor accountability and dishonesty. They would not have refunded my funds if I had not been persistent with my claim submitting evident to PayPal!




Thanks so much for sharing your experienced Vestiare!


----------



## lovely64

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not trying to give you a hard time. Clearly you were distressed by all if of this but I have successfully bought from VC four times and did really well. So I would like to keep this resource available for those of us who don't mind putting in the time and effort to purchase carefully. Know what you are buying and from whom. If the pictures are not good, if they won't post better pictures or if you get any bad vibe walk away.




Great advice.


----------



## M0DW4N483

Mulan16 said:


> I posted this on the eBay/reseller thread but thought this would be a good place to share my experience to help others avoid the hassle and money I lost with Vestiare!
> 
> I purchased a vintage Constance bag described as having absolutely no tears or holes but it had a significant ~1 inch tear apart of the dude from the back of the bag and strap almost torn clear through at one part as well. I ended up having to ask PayPal for help since no response was received by Vestiare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update regarding my ordeal with Vestiare... I was able to get a return label used by them only after I escalated my complaint in PayPal to a claim for damage reasons. I sent it back the next day and waited after receiving a confirmation that the item was returned to a Vestiare location within the USA on 9/3 supposedly for a "second quality control check". I waited until 9/6 when they email me an update that they would be updating me "shortly". After that, no information was sent to me regarding the return and was sent a request to provide feedback on my customer service experience. (Non- existent customer service!) Then on 9/18 I got an update sent to me (since it was still saved as a "favorite" on my Vestiare shopping profile that the Constance was back in stock and it was available for purchase again! Mind you... I still had no update provided from my return and NO refund! Yet, this time they did highlight the damage and was resold on Vestiare all the while I still had NOT been issued any refund or information.
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal ruled in my favor on 9/24 and paypal issued the refund.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically if you see anything listed on Vestiare with a glowing message like this... It's likely it was returned by another customer for issues...
> 
> 
> 
> "We thought you would like to know that the Burgundy Leather Handbag Constance HERMÈS you had your eye on is back in stock!
> 
> And it gets better...
> 
> This item has been already checked and authenticated by our team of experts, and can be shipped the next working day when you order before midnight."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm avoiding Vestiare at all costs from now on! Even if a good experience I can't in good conscience support a company which such poor accountability and dishonesty. They would not have refunded my funds if I had not been persistent with my claim submitting evident to PayPal!




Oh my. Sorry for such unpleasant experience. I think I will search for my bag elsewhere.   Thank you for telling us.


----------



## hanzi

So far, I appreciate my experiences selling with Rebelle. They take lower commission than VC and the pay comes through within the next week. As for buying from Rebelle, I don't know how well versed their quality control really is. So far, I haven't anything on there which was obviously fake. Prices tend to be a tad lower than on VC. However, their reach is in no way comparable to that of VC, limiting the variety in products and the chances of a successful sale. At least for some of us this may be an adequate alternative to VC.



VintageShoe80 said:


> I have tried selling on ebay, it takes long and buyers continue to try with reducing the price despite a clear statement stating the opposite.  Just had a quick look at Naughtipidgins Nest, it does look professional and they seem to concentrate on the UK market.  I hope you will share your experiences with them if you do decide to proceed.
> 
> Had a peek at Leboncoin as well, looks like they are concentrating on France clientelle.  I currently live in Germany.  Rebelle as a luxury online platform that is German-based, no experiences so far though from what I have seen, the condition of the pieces that gets posted does look rather appalling and their commission is relatively high.  Luxussachen is another German based one, though it looks like they are concentrating on truly vintage pieces (pre-2000).  Not familiar with their commission system for now.  I have sold a couple of my items on Designer Vintage (Belgium based); it is user-friendly, an upfront fee calculated according to listings though I feel their reachout is comparatively small which affects the chances of sale.


----------



## Carrelover

One of the great reasons I love our forum; the exchange of information gives us the opportunity to become a more informed, thus better, customers 
I have been a VC customer for a few years, as buyer only.  So far, I am very happy with the transactions and customer service.  I also buy and sell on eBay, in addition to other resale sites (I collect Hermes scarves and vintage designer bags, so always hunting ). I agree with the others, VC gives scammer-proof alternative by being the middle man, so to speak.  My moto when it comes to online shopping is to stick with what I know, with the understanding that the only sure authentic can only come from the flag stores directly.  I utilized this forum for extra help when needed.  Having said that, my experience with VC is limited to mostly H scarves and vintage bags.  I am comfortable to continue shopping there in that capacity.  I thought of selling with them, but their terms seemed too restricted for me so I passed.  Hope this bit helps some future VC customers out there. Cheers!


----------



## kasitonni

I'm so annoyed right now... I bought two GSTs from VC last week. The first one was purchased from VDC+ (which in my understanding is their own staff team). Item arrived yesterday but was nothing like described! It was described as being in good condition (which according to VC rules excludes dirty lining and corners that are worn through). Guess what? Two of the corners were worn through and the lining was very dirty. It also came with a dustbag, which was missing the drawstring. 

Not exactly what I had expected, since these flaws weren't visible on any of the pictures. I sent an e-mail to them yesterday and they suggested I re-list the item. I do not think that it would be fair, as again, the item does not match the description and I seriously doubt that anyone would pay the same amount for it, if I was to give the right description of it's condition. Then they asked me, if the tags were still intact. The bag did not have any tags on it when it arrived. 

I'm hoping to hear from them soon, otherwise I'm sending the bag back. But at this point I'm not very convinced with their quality checking....


----------



## EmileH

kasitonni said:


> I'm so annoyed right now... I bought two GSTs from VC last week. The first one was purchased from VDC+ (which in my understanding is their own staff team). Item arrived yesterday but was nothing like described! It was described as being in good condition (which according to VC rules excludes dirty lining and corners that are worn through). Guess what? Two of the corners were worn through and the lining was very dirty. It also came with a dustbag, which was missing the drawstring.
> 
> Not exactly what I had expected, since these flaws weren't visible on any of the pictures. I sent an e-mail to them yesterday and they suggested I re-list the item. I do not think that it would be fair, as again, the item does not match the description and I seriously doubt that anyone would pay the same amount for it, if I was to give the right description of it's condition. Then they asked me, if the tags were still intact. The bag did not have any tags on it when it arrived.
> 
> I'm hoping to hear from them soon, otherwise I'm sending the bag back. But at this point I'm not very convinced with their quality checking....




Hmmm... My stuff always came with VC tags attached with the information for the person who checked it. Yours didn't?


----------



## kasitonni

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm... My stuff always came with VC tags attached with the information for the person who checked it. Yours didn't?



Nope, no tags were on the bag, I checked the whole package too, and no tags. Not even an order confirmation receipt or anything.


----------



## EmileH

kasitonni said:


> Nope, no tags were on the bag, I checked the whole package too, and no tags. Not even an order confirmation receipt or anything.




Thats bizarre! Let us know how it goes. Sounds like no one checked it.


----------



## fresher

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello everyone, I had previously shared my experiences with VC as a seller about 1 year ago (which was not positive) and thought I would share an update on experiences recently from a buyer's perspective.
> 
> In a nutshell, the experiences as a seller included VC delaying payment after they have physically taken my item and shipped it to the buyer (so VC had already pocketed the payment) while they spent over 3 weeks 'verifying' my identification, after they have been sent copies of my passport, European ID, European driving licence.  Customer service was useless back then, they could only 'take a message' for their colleague at the finance department.  I got creative myself and uploaded a personal note instead at their fourth request for yet another form of ID.  The payment came in after I called them out on criminal conversion - selling my item and refusing to transfer payment to me.  Afterwhich, I saw a systematic 'clean-out' of my already accepted listings, which includes handbags and accessories.  They 're-negotiated' the accepted prices by forcing down the price to a level which I do not accept.  Communications are very one-sided with VC; either accept the price or remove the listing.  No room for reasonable negotiations whatsoever.  Most of my items were brand-new or only worn once and VC was pushing the price down to less than 40% of the purchase price.  The behaviour was insulting; I removed all my listings and closed my account.
> 
> Just earlier this month, my husband decided to surprise me with a YSL arty ring from VC.  He is aware of my previous experiences but still decided to proceed as he saw my 'holy grail' piece for sale.  He sent payment but after 2 working weeks, received no updates from neither VC nor the seller.  At this point in time, he decided to tell me about the purchase.  I suggested he write the seller; the seller responded quickly by saying that she is away on vacation, which she gave notification to VC of the delay in shipping due to that.  She promised to ship out the item as soon as she returned home (which was in 2 days) and thankfully, she did.  She also expressed surprise that VC did not clarify that with us.  The ring arrived about a week after, and the condition was as the seller had described and so the matter closed amicably.  The whole process took over 3 weeks.
> 
> I cringed at the lack of improvement from VC to-date.  Seller or buyer, VC does not seem to take a pro-active and accountable approach upon pocketing payment on their end.  I find that unprofessional.  I personally still do not recommend this site.  It offers no form of extra security/protection as a luxury online platform.  At the end of the day, it depends on the integrity of the seller, research is of essence, ask the seller a lot of questions and trust your gut instincts if you want to proceed.



Sorry to hear you have such bad selling experience, my selling experience on VC is ok. However, as a buyer, I had bad experience,
I purchased a Kelly 32 which the seller described as very good condition and VC verified it as very good condition and sent to me after about a week I placed my order, however, when I received the bag, the corners are worn, the strap ( 2 straps attached to the bag for closure), are completely worn out. 
It was took to Hermes spa for extra £500.
;(


----------



## jp23

fresher said:


> Sorry to hear you have such bad selling experience, my selling experience on VC is ok. However, as a buyer, I had bad experience,
> 
> I purchased a Kelly 32 which the seller described as very good condition and VC verified it as very good condition and sent to me after about a week I placed my order, however, when I received the bag, the corners are worn, the strap ( 2 straps attached to the bag for closure), are completely worn out.
> 
> It was took to Hermes spa for extra £500.
> 
> ;(




Did you ask them to pay for the repair?


----------



## fresher

jp23 said:


> Did you ask them to pay for the repair?


No. I did not. I think they don't care. I have another experience was buying a Dior earring, which I received and it does not look like real. from the dust bag to the item. I sent it back to VS and they sent back to me again insisted that its authentic . I called customer service and they said they can't do a thing or cancel the transaction as it was selling by a private individual. 
As VC keeps the buyer's fund for 2 weeks or more, I do not know why they cannot cancel the transaction as they may not have sent the money to seller. But I now realized they just want COMMISSIONS!!!!


----------



## jp23

fresher said:


> No. I did not. I think they don't care. I have another experience was buying a Dior earring, which I received and it does not look like real. from the dust bag to the item. I sent it back to VS and they sent back to me again insisted that its authentic . I called customer service and they said they can't do a thing or cancel the transaction as it was selling by a private individual.
> As VC keeps the buyer's fund for 2 weeks or more, I do not know why they cannot cancel the transaction as they may not have sent the money to seller. But I now realized they just want COMMISSIONS!!!!




Ugh they are so terrible by any chance did you pay with PayPal?


----------



## fresher

jp23 said:


> Ugh they are so terrible by any chance did you pay with PayPal?


I used my debit card to pay. hmm... what a bad choice....=0=


----------



## jp23

fresher said:


> I used my debit card to pay. hmm... what a bad choice....=0=




Oh nooooo 
For future reference if you pay with PayPal you can ask for a partial refund.

I purchased a bag that didn't come with a strap (I didn't know and it wasn't in the description/listing) so I emailed the seller and gave her 5 MONTHS to ship it to me (which is plenty of time IMO) and she never did so I decided to open a case and I explained to PayPal that I still wanted the bag but wanted a partial refund just to pay for the strap that I didn't receive, they agreed and refunded me right away on the spot!


----------



## fresher

jp23 said:


> Oh nooooo
> For future reference if you pay with PayPal you can ask for a partial refund.
> 
> I purchased a bag that didn't come with a strap (I didn't know and it wasn't in the description/listing) so I emailed the seller and gave her 5 MONTHS to ship it to me (which is plenty of time IMO) and she never did so I decided to open a case and I explained to PayPal that I still wanted the bag but wanted a partial refund just to pay for the strap that I didn't receive, they agreed and refunded me right away on the spot!


Yup..I will use paypal next time. its lucky that you got what you wanted and partial refund


----------



## soleilbrun

kasitonni said:


> I'm so annoyed right now... I bought two GSTs from VC last week. The first one was purchased from VDC+ (which in my understanding is their own staff team). Item arrived yesterday but was nothing like described! It was described as being in good condition (which according to VC rules excludes dirty lining and corners that are worn through). Guess what? Two of the corners were worn through and the lining was very dirty. It also came with a dustbag, which was missing the drawstring.
> 
> Not exactly what I had expected, since these flaws weren't visible on any of the pictures. I sent an e-mail to them yesterday and they suggested I re-list the item. I do not think that it would be fair, as again, the item does not match the description and I seriously doubt that anyone would pay the same amount for it, if I was to give the right description of it's condition. Then they asked me, if the tags were still intact. The bag did not have any tags on it when it arrived.
> 
> I'm hoping to hear from them soon, otherwise I'm sending the bag back. But at this point I'm not very convinced with their quality checking....



I think VDC+ is also all the returns they get. Open a claim via paypal if this is how you paid. If you relist they get another cut of the action and you loose huge amounts of money. If you did not pay by paypal, insist on the condition to VC with photos. Call the US and UK offices  if need be and openly complain on there FB page. I always got a response when I publicly blast them on FB.

Good luck!


----------



## Layal87

Hello!!!

Could anyone help me please!!!

Iam in very very bad situation!

I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.

I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!

Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???


----------



## missjenny2679

Layal87 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Could anyone help me please!!!
> 
> Iam in very very bad situation!
> 
> I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.
> 
> I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167498
> View attachment 3167499
> View attachment 3167500
> View attachment 3167501
> View attachment 3167502
> View attachment 3167503
> View attachment 3167504




Sadly, because you wore them and took the tag off I'm guessing they won't  It can't hurt to try though!


----------



## jp23

Layal87 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Could anyone help me please!!!
> 
> Iam in very very bad situation!
> 
> I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.
> 
> I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167498
> View attachment 3167499
> View attachment 3167500
> View attachment 3167501
> View attachment 3167502
> View attachment 3167503
> View attachment 3167504




Did you pay via PayPal?


----------



## lovely64

Layal87 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Could anyone help me please!!!
> 
> Iam in very very bad situation!
> 
> I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.
> 
> I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167498
> View attachment 3167499
> View attachment 3167500
> View attachment 3167501
> View attachment 3167502
> View attachment 3167503
> View attachment 3167504




Wow, no real chanels would look like that.

Who's the seller? I will see if I can help.


----------



## Layal87

lovely64 said:


> Wow, no real chanels would look like that.
> 
> Who's the seller? I will see if I can help.



Hi! Thank you!
The link to the seller's profile:
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/Mitgliedern/profil-82602.shtml


----------



## Layal87

jp23 said:


> Did you pay via PayPal?




Yes, I did'


----------



## lovely64

Layal87 said:


> Yes, I did'




Open an item not as described claim.


----------



## lovely64

Layal87 said:


> Hi! Thank you!
> The link to the seller's profile:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/Mitgliedern/profil-82602.shtml




You bought the black pair, october 8th? The seller says she got them in a private sale, not convincing. Are you lulu?


----------



## jp23

Layal87 said:


> Yes, I did'




Open a PayPal case as they are not authentic


----------



## Layal87

lovely64 said:


> You bought the black pair, october 8th? The seller says she got them in a private sale, not convincing. Are you lulu?




Yes, exactly


----------



## Layal87

jp23 said:


> Open a PayPal case as they are not authentic




Ok, but will paypal ask me a proof that its not authentic?


----------



## jp23

Layal87 said:


> Ok, but will paypal ask me a proof that its not authentic?




Tell them what you've told us and show them photos. They may ask that you send it to an authentication service too


----------



## fresher

Witsenhausen said:


> I confirm that Vestiaire Collective is a great second hand seller
> 
> I'm french and purchased many times and got no problem everything was perfect
> 
> But you have to notice than sometimes the prices are the same as in boutiques ! I've seen a Louis Vuitton leopard snood sold 190... and it costs 180 on LV's official websites. So just be careful about prices



I think that's not a big problem . Because in most of the country. Such UK. Still would think that is a bargain


----------



## Margheritta

Hello
I'm new here! As I can see a lot of ppl have problem with Vestiaire! My first purchase was good! Unfortunately my experience lately is not the same! I sold a vintage Chloe bag there,but they told me that it's non comlient ,so they have to send it back to me! It was two months a go and I'm still waiting my bag  
The second thing: 20 days ago I purchased CL shoes and the last 12 days their status is "being prepared" . Waiting for a vintage Chanel bag too. I called them a few times,emailed them a thousand times! I don't want to panic ,but I don't know what to do  I'm afraid that they lost my stuff or something other happened! Please give me an advice! Thank you!


----------



## dorcast

Margheritta said:


> Hello
> 
> The second thing: 20 days ago I purchased CL shoes and the last 12 days their status is "being prepared" . Waiting for a vintage Chanel bag too. I called them a few times,emailed them a thousand times! I don't want to panic ,but I don't know what to do  I'm afraid that they lost my stuff or something other happened! Please give me an advice! Thank you!



I purchased one thing, not high end, and won't deal with Vestaire again.  My item sat "being prepared" for way too long.  I called a few times, and found the customer service reps to be completely useless. I did get my boots, but I don't understand why they are so slow.


----------



## soleilbrun

Layal87 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Could anyone help me please!!!
> 
> Iam in very very bad situation!
> 
> I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.
> 
> I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167498
> View attachment 3167499
> View attachment 3167500
> View attachment 3167501
> View attachment 3167502
> View attachment 3167503
> View attachment 3167504



Since you paid via paypal, you can open a case as item not as described. They will likely ask you for proof. Have the shoes authenticated by authenticate4u.com. Pay for a paypal dispute report. Once you have the report upload it to your claim. They should file in your favor. No need to contact vestiaire anymore, they will waste your time. Once the case is opened they must respond to it, if not, you win. Don't let them get away with this. They are horrible at authtenticating. Everything is authentic in their eyes.

Good luck


----------



## mike50sh

Hi sorry i am new over here but just want to know if anyone knows dsdesignbuy.com i am trying to sell my ring and so far they gave me the best offer but i am still looking to see if i can get the price that i paid for i know that diamonds and gold prices is changing all the time so i want to see what is the most fair price please let me know what do you think. 
Or maybe it's better to sell to ds ?

Thanks again.


----------



## fresher

Layal87 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Could anyone help me please!!!
> 
> Iam in very very bad situation!
> 
> I bought Chanel Ballerinas from Vestiaire Collective. I received them on Monday.
> 
> I was surprised with the quality, because inside I found cheap leather of the pig and very uneven stitches. I thought "ok, you already getting crazy and see the fakes everywhere... Slow down I told to myself, Vestiare checked it and it couldnt be a fake. Also my husband saw it and asked me " Do you really think they are authentic" ... They were unworn. And I worn them twice. And they have showed me "hi! We are fake"!!! They got holes, the inside leather go out from the upper leather, they got at least 3-4 holes and they look like they are 5 years old!!! The stamping Chanel inside went out(first 2 letter- CH)!!!!
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?! I went to Chanel today to see this model in store - they are totally different quality! I had Chanel flats before and I worn them 5 years and Stamping is still as a new!!! Pls help me!!! Will they return my money back???
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167498
> View attachment 3167499
> View attachment 3167500
> View attachment 3167501
> View attachment 3167502
> View attachment 3167503
> View attachment 3167504



Im just wondering, Does it look exactly the same from the sole to the upper? i think their QC process is not that serious unless they are huge amount items, or they were paid by Paypal??????????
And their customer service is awful!!!!
And they changed the return policy recently i think.

Items cannot be returned by just click a button, you have to take photos, send email to them and LET THEM SAY I ACCEPT YOUR RETURN OR NOT. 
thats too bad. I bought a Kelly Wallet last week, It stated perfect condition with plastic on hardware. however. it was only 1 or 2 plastic protection on hardware , the others are full of scratches, even 1 of the buckle with plastic protection loosely covered, it is full of scratches.
I relist the item immediately and  sent emails with photos to request return at the same time. NO responds AT ALL. 
even until I sold the same item few days ago............
hmm...
Am I a bad person, because someone will receive an item states as very good condition but only good condition...???
But what else I can do??


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Hello everyone,

Recently I just bought 2 Dior bags from a seller at VC. I checked her sales and the photo's of the bags and they all look good. I received these 2 bags. The bags look really good, smell and the stamp until I compared the bag with the same model I bought from Dior boutique. It turns out the bags from VC are fake especially the serial number of these 2 bags are exactly the same. I contacted VC and told them about this. They said they would contact the checking department and come back to me what to do. Now I wonder if they would accept return or I have to go through credit card company. Does anyone go through this before?


----------



## Layal87

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Recently I just bought 2 Dior bags from a seller at VC. I checked her sales and the photo's of the bags and they all look good. I received these 2 bags. The bags look really good, smell and the stamp until I compared the bag with the same model I bought from Dior boutique. It turns out the bags from VC are fake especially the serial number of these 2 bags are exactly the same. I contacted VC and told them about this. They said they would contact the checking department and come back to me what to do. Now I wonder if they would accept return or I have to go through credit card company. Does anyone go through this before?




OMG!
But I think the serial number on Dior are usually the same- it shows only the year of production.
Maybe you can post here the pictures, so the authenticators could be able to authenticate them and you will be 100% sure?
Are these 2 bags from Italy? Can you share the link with us?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I already have my bags checked by the authenticators here. So many things are different from the original. I must say nowadays the bag is too good fake and it's best to compare to the original one closely.


----------



## lovely64

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Recently I just bought 2 Dior bags from a seller at VC. I checked her sales and the photo's of the bags and they all look good. I received these 2 bags. The bags look really good, smell and the stamp until I compared the bag with the same model I bought from Dior boutique. It turns out the bags from VC are fake especially the serial number of these 2 bags are exactly the same. I contacted VC and told them about this. They said they would contact the checking department and come back to me what to do. Now I wonder if they would accept return or I have to go through credit card company. Does anyone go through this before?




I am sorry for this, vc needs to shape up, and have specialists of each brand authenticate. So many fakes and very expensive ones too!

Do you have the link to the listing/seller?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Yes, here are 2 Dior bags. One more thing, the label of the fake bags are sewn around and the fonts are bigger than normal which are not normal for authentic Dior.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-1987228.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-1987231.shtml


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Here are a few fake details of this bag.










The last photo; the blue one is from Dior boutique and the bottom is from that seller.


----------



## lovely64

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Here are a few fake details of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3173869
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173870
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173871
> 
> 
> The last photo; the blue one is from Dior boutique and the bottom is from that seller.




Awful!

You know what I always advice? When buying on vc you need to be very careful from whom you buy. The seller of the dior bags has no real history of selling luxury items. I would never ever buy from a seller like that.

I only buy from high ranking sellers who have a good track record of luxury items and who seem to answer questions etc from potential buyers. 

I hope this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

lovely64 said:


> Awful!
> 
> You know what I always advice? When buying on vc you need to be very careful from whom you buy. The seller of the dior bags has no real history of selling luxury items. I would never ever buy from a seller like that.
> 
> I only buy from high ranking sellers who have a good track record of luxury items and who seem to answer questions etc from potential buyers.
> 
> I hope this gets resolved quickly.




Thank you for your advice. I know I should be more careful with these. I checked her background a bit and saw that she sold Diorama, some Dior shoes and Dior sunglasses so I thought maybe it should be fine since she's been selling for a few years already. Also judging from her photo's, it looks fine also or maybe she know how to take the photo's without spotting the fake? Until I could see the bags in real and apparently it's a good fake and if you don't have a authentic bag with you or go to Dior boutique to conpare. You probably never know that the bags are actually fake. Nowadays the fake becomes so closed to the original one. Even the smell and the leather, I must admit they have no weird smell and the leather look are about the same as mine only mine is a bit heavier. I really hate how people do this. If they sell fake for 500, I would have known and won't buy for sure but this the price of the original ones. (((


----------



## soleilbrun

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I already have my bags checked by the authenticators here. So many things are different from the original. I must say nowadays the bag is too good fake and it's best to compare to the original one closely.



Were they deemed fake? Take the issue up with paypal, if you paid via this method. If not, take it up with you cc company. Never rely on VC for authentication, have it done before buying.


----------



## soleilbrun

I think scammers are counting on VC "experts" not knowing how to properly authenticate. I don't trust any seller that doesn't provide adequate/appropriate photos for you to have it authenticated prior to purchase. Likewise, those that state "don't worry, VC will authenticate if for you". Right!


----------



## jp23

soleilbrun said:


> I think scammers are counting on VC "experts" not knowing how to properly authenticate. I don't trust any seller that doesn't provide adequate/appropriate photos for you to have it authenticated prior to purchase. Likewise, those that state "don't worry, VC will authenticate if for you". Right!




Pssssh authenticate for you please! LOL 
I hope people read this thread thread before they decide to purchase from VC


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> I think scammers are counting on VC "experts" not knowing how to properly authenticate. I don't trust any seller that doesn't provide adequate/appropriate photos for you to have it authenticated prior to purchase. Likewise, those that state "don't worry, VC will authenticate if for you". Right!




Exactly!!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Truthfully I used to buy Hermes bags a few times with VC and they all went well without any problem except these Dior bags which I bought for my sister. She checked all the details with Dior website and it matched. The weird thing is the bags on Dior website have different details from the bags in the boutique. I wonder if Dior tries to prevent people to make the fake bags by giving different details on the website. I myself has been selling my own collection at VC and all went well. It seems VC really has no knowledge of Dior bags and Chanel earrings. I saw a lot of fake Dior bags and Chanel earrings there.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I only buy from them knowing I can open a dispute if I find things to be fake. Most photos on there aren't even enough to properly authenticate. I once bought a Goyard, auth, but the condition was worse than described (cracking canvas) and had a hotstamp on the inside that was not in the description nor in the photos. They offered a full refund, which was ok ( I declined as the price was still ok and I wanted the handpainted canvas), but better service would have been if they contacted me prior to shipping it to me regarding the hotstamp and condition.

What's also bothering about them is that they have obvious fakes on there that don't get removed.


----------



## soleilbrun

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Truthfully I used to buy Hermes bags a few times with VC and they all went well without any problem except these Dior bags which I bought for my sister. She checked all the details with Dior website and it matched. The weird thing is the bags on Dior website have different details from the bags in the boutique. I wonder if Dior tries to prevent people to make the fake bags by giving different details on the website. I myself has been selling my own collection at VC and all went well. It seems VC really has no knowledge of Dior bags and Chanel earrings. I saw a lot of fake Dior bags and Chanel earrings there.



To that list you can add alexander mcqueen scarves and clutches, louboutin shoes, herve leger dresses and so on.


----------



## lovely64

soleilbrun said:


> To that list you can add alexander mcqueen scarves and clutches, louboutin shoes, herve leger dresses and so on.




And Hermes bags and cdc bracelets.....and chanel bags and shoes.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I think it's best to avoid buying from the sites as ebay or other online platforms except original brands. From the photo's you can not judge 100% sure that they are authentic. Fake becomes better and better. I myself normally buy from original boutiques only except for rare items as Hermes bags. These Dior bags will give my sister a good lesson. I told her to save up the money and buy from Dior boutique only. Spare me the trouble!!!


----------



## lovely64

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I think it's best to avoid buying from the sites as ebay or other online platforms except original brands. From the photo's you can not judge 100% sure that they are authentic. Fake becomes better and better. I myself normally buy from original boutiques only except for rare items as Hermes bags. These Dior bags will give my sister a good lesson. I told her to save up the money and buy from Dior boutique only. Spare me the trouble!!!




I would no necessarily say that. When you buy expensive items always be very critical and look into the history of the seller. Just a few items sold is no guarantee even if they are luxury sales. 

Always pay with paypal, then you are covered and I have gotten my money back each and every time I received something faulty. I have not yet received anything fake from vc.


----------



## helenhandbag

lovely64 said:


> And Hermes bags and cdc bracelets.....and chanel bags and shoes.




And they recently rejected my REAL cdc because I didn't agree with their negotiation...


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> And they recently rejected my REAL cdc because I didn't agree with their negotiation...




Helen, you need to try again. There is someone from VC always keeps the price very low. I had that a few times and put on VC again later and the price was accepted eventually.


----------



## misscaptain

I've bought several times from them and had no complaints. But one time I've ordered a dress and found out it was too small. I've just tried it on and relisted it again (with the description, photos and other information from the previous seller. It'l like that when you just relist). Two days later it was sold so I've sent it back to VC for the quality control, tags still attached from the previous control. But it didn't pass the quality control! I've only worn it for two minutes and hang it untouched on a hanger! So VC sent it back to me. Later I found out that in the original description a dustbag was mentioned but I've never received it... So I wasn't obviously able to include that in my package. 
Last week I've wanted to resell this dress again, now on my own. I've tried to be as complete in the description as possible and took the best pictures I was able to make. Guess what: they rejected it but gave no reason why! This dress must be cursed! I really have no idea what I'm doing wrong. A few weeks ago I've ordered black boots but in the pictures they look bright metallic blue. And that listing wasn't rejected?
Sigh!


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Yes, here are 2 Dior bags. One more thing, the label of the fake bags are sewn around and the fonts are bigger than normal which are not normal for authentic Dior.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-1987228.shtml
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-1987231.shtml





Oh !
That was you who purchAsed the bag.. I wanted to buy because it looks like a good bargain.
But it's very sad that VS was being careless again. Or do they actually has the ability to authenticate those items!?? A big question marks to me though...


----------



## helenhandbag

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Helen, you need to try again. There is someone from VC always keeps the price very low. I had that a few times and put on VC again later and the price was accepted eventually.




Thanks  I actually just sold it on Designer Vintage since for just below the price I had in mind. A lot easier than dealing with VC and from what I see also a lower fake rate...seen (again) a Dior bag on there busted in the Dior TPF forum, but not many other stories of fake bags that slipped through their pre-posting check. They ask me a lot more questions at least to prove authenticity. But I believe every site will have issues with superfakes from time to time so best to always get third party authentication first.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

lovely64 said:


> I would no necessarily say that. When you buy expensive items always be very critical and look into the history of the seller. Just a few items sold is no guarantee even if they are luxury sales.
> 
> Always pay with paypal, then you are covered and I have gotten my money back each and every time I received something faulty. I have not yet received anything fake from vc.




I'm just saying if you can afford or can get from the boutiques, then better do. History of the seller is also a good way to check but not always. I see some sellers with high reputation on ebay sell fake and real mixed. Don't know if they got those stuff unknowingly or intend to do so. 

Sorry, I'm not a fan of Paypal. Got very bad experience as a seller and buyer. I use only credit card and that always works with me.

VC is a good platform to buy and sell but they need to pay more attention to all the details.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

fresher said:


> Oh !
> That was you who purchAsed the bag.. I wanted to buy because it looks like a good bargain.
> But it's very sad that VS was being careless again. Or do they actually has the ability to authenticate those items!?? A big question marks to me though...




Yes, that was me. My sister checked those 2 bags quickly by comparing them with Dior website. The weird thing is the details on Dior website are different from the bags they sell in their boutiques. I wonder if Dior tries to prevent people to do the copy? 

And yes they are very careless. Even if the bags are not fake, the bags still have to return anyway. They are in poor conditions. Metals worn out, all 4 corners have seriously scuffed and lots of scratches. The sellers said never used and only a fee times used.

I have made the videos to show them everything and hope they would learn because that's the money of 2800 that they will lose and I know for sure the seller already put the money in her account.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> Thanks  I actually just sold it on Designer Vintage since for just below the price I had in mind. A lot easier than dealing with VC and from what I see also a lower fake rate...seen (again) a Dior bag on there busted in the Dior TPF forum, but not many other stories of fake bags that slipped through their pre-posting check. They ask me a lot more questions at least to prove authenticity. But I believe every site will have issues with superfakes from time to time so best to always get third party authentication first.




Fake Dior bag again? I have a feeling that VC really has no knowledge of Dior bags or the fake becomes better? I must admit these 2 superfake Dior bags really have good work. The leather is exactly the same as original one as well as the hardwares. 

I told my sister that if I don't get the money back from VC, I will get the money from her. LOL


----------



## Pourquoipas2

The power of VC is their large choice and the active followers that post critical questions in case of doubt. But you have to be an informed buyer and there are counterfeits and sale objects at full price listed occasionally and you can't tell if they're authenticated as fine at VC after sale. Also if there's a real opportunity you can be sure it's not your's to buy even if you pay for premium. But you can avoid discussions with private sellers or buyers as VC is a buffer and that makes it worth not going through eBay.


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Yes, that was me. My sister checked those 2 bags quickly by comparing them with Dior website. The weird thing is the details on Dior website are different from the bags they sell in their boutiques. I wonder if Dior tries to prevent people to do the copy?
> 
> And yes they are very careless. Even if the bags are not fake, the bags still have to return anyway. They are in poor conditions. Metals worn out, all 4 corners have seriously scuffed and lots of scratches. The sellers said never used and only a fee times used.
> 
> I have made the videos to show them everything and hope they would learn because that's the money of 2800 that they will lose and I know for sure the seller already put the money in her account.




Have you returned them to VC? If yes. Did they accept your return and give your money back?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

fresher said:


> Have you returned them to VC? If yes. Did they accept your return and give your money back?




Still have the bags with me. I contacted them last Friday and today. They said they wait for the headquarter to review this case and then they will give me the shipping label. I told them I will contact them again tomorrow and if they don't give me the shipping label, I will contact my credit card company and give the bags and all information of these purchases to Dior company. They are pretty slow and it seems to be normal there.


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Still have the bags with me. I contacted them last Friday and today. They said they wait for the headquarter to review this case and then they will give me the shipping label. I told them I will contact them again tomorrow and if they don't give me the shipping label, I will contact my credit card company and give the bags and all information of these purchases to Dior company. They are pretty slow and it seems to be normal there.




Oh. I wish you luck !! Hope they will refund you soon.
Please update if you have any more news


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

fresher said:


> Oh. I wish you luck !! Hope they will refund you soon.
> Please update if you have any more news




Thank you very much, fresher. I saw that you used to have an experience with returning Dior earrings. How long did it take for you to get a shipping label from them after you contacted?


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Thank you very much, fresher. I saw that you used to have an experience with returning Dior earrings. How long did it take for you to get a shipping label from them after you contacted?




They changed their return policy now. When the time I needed to return the earring, just one click, I don't recall that I need to send email or photos sort oh things.
But now you have to email them and wait... It should probably take 5 days ....


----------



## walima36

helenhandbag said:


> Thanks  I actually just sold it on Designer Vintage since for just below the price I had in mind. A lot easier than dealing with VC and from what I see also a lower fake rate...seen (again) a Dior bag on there busted in the Dior TPF forum, but not many other stories of fake bags that slipped through their pre-posting check. They ask me a lot more questions at least to prove authenticity. But I believe every site will have issues with superfakes from time to time so best to always get third party authentication first.


hey, you saw a fake on designer-vintage? i have my eye on a dior bag, would you mind telling me which one?

As for VC.. guys you have to tweet about them and their fakes, blast them on FB and show pics of the fakes on all social media (insta, fb, twitter) they only respond by publicly being humiliated...

i have closed my account with them ages ago..as tempting as it is... please try to avoid it...

i get so many emails saying the founder of VC is giving speeches...and i dont go cus i have no respect for some who cannot manage their website and fakes...

The realy good fakes are from china and turkey.. sold online for £200..please guys before you buy athenticate..even if you are sure its genuine..
fakers want to sell and will send you pics..if you dont ask you dont get


----------



## helenhandbag

walima36 said:


> hey, you saw a fake on designer-vintage? i have my eye on a dior bag, would you mind telling me which one?
> 
> As for VC.. guys you have to tweet about them and their fakes, blast them on FB and show pics of the fakes on all social media (insta, fb, twitter) they only respond by publicly being humiliated...
> 
> i have closed my account with them ages ago..as tempting as it is... please try to avoid it...
> 
> i get so many emails saying the founder of VC is giving speeches...and i dont go cus i have no respect for some who cannot manage their website and fakes...
> 
> The realy good fakes are from china and turkey.. sold online for £200..please guys before you buy athenticate..even if you are sure its genuine..
> fakers want to sell and will send you pics..if you dont ask you dont get




That was a while ago and it sold...you might want to post the bag you're looking at in the Dior forum [emoji5]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> That was a while ago and it sold...you might want to post the bag you're looking at in the Dior forum [emoji5]




What was it and what brand? I'm also very curious. Maybe you should inform DV so they can do something with it. It's sad if that buyer bought for high price and found out later that it's not original.


----------



## helenhandbag

ashopaholicgirl said:


> What was it and what brand? I'm also very curious. Maybe you should inform DV so they can do something with it. It's sad if that buyer bought for high price and found out later that it's not original.




No idea, think it was in August on the Dior authentication thread. Probably too shocked to have taken action at the time...


----------



## Lula dm

I'm relatively new to the forum and to selling bags. Having just put my first item for sale on eBay I then proceeded to read the ebay forum and now am having nightmares about buyers who do not pay, partial refunds, claims and what not. I found myself wondering whether Vestiaire Collective was a better idea but after reading this, I'm not sure. What to do...?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Lula dm said:


> I'm relatively new to the forum and to selling bags. Having just put my first item for sale on eBay I then proceeded to read the ebay forum and now am having nightmares about buyers who do not pay, partial refunds, claims and what not. I found myself wondering whether Vestiaire Collective was a better idea but after reading this, I'm not sure. What to do...?




As a seller, I never have any problem with VC yet. Make sure you describe your items good and clear even with tiny mark. As a buyer, it's quite horror if you got the fake items or the sellers do not send the items quick or didn't at all and still have to deal if the items are not as they describe.


----------



## lovely64

Lula dm said:


> I'm relatively new to the forum and to selling bags. Having just put my first item for sale on eBay I then proceeded to read the ebay forum and now am having nightmares about buyers who do not pay, partial refunds, claims and what not. I found myself wondering whether Vestiaire Collective was a better idea but after reading this, I'm not sure. What to do...?




As a seller I have not had any problems at all. Most of my items are brand new too so no risk of a buyer not being content. As a buyer though I have had very bad buys, my five last purchases were all NOT as described, yet, they still passed their quality control.

I always ship my items the day after it has sold unless it's the weekend or later at night.

The bad thing about vc when you are a seller is their 30% commission. I do feel the positive, they pay for shipping to them and pay via bank transfer, outweighs the negative for me anyway. No risk of selling to scammers.


----------



## Domis

I just had a terrible experience buying from VC. I bought two bags. The Gucci described as in perfect condition and confirmed as usch by their 'experts' was in poor condition with holes, stained and a terrible smell. They finally agreed to pay me back my money when I threatened to report them. They agreed that the bag was not as described by the seller. Today I saw that they put the bag up again on their site stating that it is in perfect condition.

The other bag I bought, a Louis Vuitton, I strongly suspect is fake but they will not admitt it and claim to have dispatched it again after a second 'quality control'. They also wrote that it is my responsibility as a buyer to ask the seller if the bag is genuine. But every time someone ask this on their site they answer not to worry because the VC team will carefully check the item's authenticity. That is just BS! I am thinking about reporting them to the police.


----------



## hanzi

Hello everyone,
I have another update regarding VC. Today, I placed an offer on an item. Later, I saw in my notifications that the offer had been refused and that the seller had started following my activities. At first, I thought I was seeing ghosts but when I checked, I saw that I had not put the item on my wishlist just placed the offer. So it is not possible that the seller just started following me bc he/she saw that I had put her item on my wishlist.
This is completely inappropriate and unacceptable in my opinion, but I don't know how to go on about it. I know that someone else on TPF has had a similar case where she found out that the seller had seen who'd placed the offer. Any suggestions how to deal with this?


----------



## fresher

hanzi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have another update regarding VC. Today, I placed an offer on an item. Later, I saw in my notifications that the offer had been refused and that the seller had started following my activities. At first, I thought I was seeing ghosts but when I checked, I saw that I had not put the item on my wishlist just placed the offer. So it is not possible that the seller just started following me bc he/she saw that I had put her item on my wishlist.
> This is completely inappropriate and unacceptable in my opinion, but I don't know how to go on about it. I know that someone else on TPF has had a similar case where she found out that the seller had seen who'd placed the offer. Any suggestions how to deal with this?




When using mobile app. And someone sent an offer. Click the left hand side of the notification news will see the offer sender's profile and click the right hand side of the notification news will link to offer response. 

Nothing you can really do to avoid..


----------



## Konicek007

I am thinking of selling on VC my LV Speedy. It in great order but no receipt, but authenticated here by Addy.
If VC keep 30% so then i should price my bag around £390 minimum to get atleast £280-300 back as I paid £300 for the bag but never used it..


----------



## hanzi

Oh wow, I never knew this. Thanks for filling me in!




fresher said:


> When using mobile app. And someone sent an offer. Click the left hand side of the notification news will see the offer sender's profile and click the right hand side of the notification news will link to offer response.
> 
> Nothing you can really do to avoid..


----------



## beaupeep

I have an accepted offer on a Louis Vuitton soft lockit bag that was already sold in September by an Isabella and then somehow reappeared and is being sold by VC themselves (itself?).  They sent an email to me saying it was relisted.  I have 24 hours to decide whether to purchase and even though I and 2 others questioned why the bag reappeared and is now being sold by VC they never answered.  Could it be a fake?  Should I just forget about this sale?  I don't understand why they never gave a reason for the bag's return.


----------



## GemsBerry

beaupeep said:


> I have an accepted offer on a Louis Vuitton soft lockit bag that was already sold in September by an Isabella and then somehow reappeared and is being sold by VC themselves (itself?).  They sent an email to me saying it was relisted.  I have 24 hours to decide whether to purchase and even though I and 2 others questioned why the bag reappeared and is now being sold by VC they never answered.  Could it be a fake?  Should I just forget about this sale?  I don't understand why they never gave a reason for the bag's return.



It means the bag was returned and relisted. because it's not relisted by another seller/buyer but by VC it means there were issues with it (otherwise VC would ask the buyer to relist on her behalf). I would steer clear.


----------



## beaupeep

GemsBerry said:


> It means the bag was returned and relisted. because it's not relisted by another seller/buyer but by VC it means there were issues with it (otherwise VC would ask the buyer to relist on her behalf). I would steer clear.



That is what my gut instinct was telling me - thank you!


----------



## beaupeep

Thank you!  for your help!


----------



## Margheritta

Hi! I need your opinion! I had a bad experience with one item I tried to sell on VC. I paid the shipping ,they told me they can't sell it,I paid the return of the bag and still waiting for the bag! More than two months and lost money! I had one purchase that arrived after more than month. But my question is about my last purchase! Expensive vintage Chanel bag! It was described as "very good condition". After their quality control it arrived with a few scratches,torn leather on the holder of the strap,changed link on the strap and I think it's repainted. It was a bad surprise! It's not a cheap bag at all! And what is that quality control? After the previous bad experience I had and the long waiting I decided write straight through PayPal ! I opened a dispute and explain everything! I told them I want a little refund cause I will have to repair the bag! VC declined it and told me to send them the bag for a second quality check! I wrote that I can't send them the bag cause their prepaid labels are not valid for my country and I can't loose more money with them! And I'm sure what the answer will be at end! I will send them pictures of the flaws. What do you think? What more I can do? Do PayPal could help? I'm really angry with VC! It's so unprofessional ! Soon I will have to repair the bag,that will costs me a lot!If someone has similar experience ,please share !
Thank you!


----------



## fresher

hanzi said:


> Oh wow, I never knew this. Thanks for filling me in!




No problem Hanzi. Enjoy your shopping


----------



## fresher

Margheritta said:


> Hi! I need your opinion! I had a bad experience with one item I tried to sell on VC. I paid the shipping ,they told me they can't sell it,I paid the return of the bag and still waiting for the bag! More than two months and lost money! I had one purchase that arrived after more than month. But my question is about my last purchase! Expensive vintage Chanel bag! It was described as "very good condition". After their quality control it arrived with a few scratches,torn leather on the holder of the strap,changed link on the strap and I think it's repainted. It was a bad surprise! It's not a cheap bag at all! And what is that quality control? After the previous bad experience I had and the long waiting I decided write straight through PayPal ! I opened a dispute and explain everything! I told them I want a little refund cause I will have to repair the bag! VC declined it and told me to send them the bag for a second quality check! I wrote that I can't send them the bag cause their prepaid labels are not valid for my country and I can't loose more money with them! And I'm sure what the answer will be at end! I will send them pictures of the flaws. What do you think? What more I can do? Do PayPal could help? I'm really angry with VC! It's so unprofessional ! Soon I will have to repair the bag,that will costs me a lot!If someone has similar experience ,please share !
> Thank you!




I'm curious why did you sell with VC but paid the shipping postage on your own expense.

But for your purchase experience. I'm sure PayPal will help you. I wish you luck.


----------



## lovely64

fresher said:


> I'm curious why did you sell with VC but paid the shipping postage on your own expense.
> 
> But for your purchase experience. I'm sure PayPal will help you. I wish you luck.




Not all countries are included in the pre-paid shipping lable from vc.

I used to have to do this too until they included Sweden. I could never list non-expensive items since sometimes I would have had to pay money inorder to sell, lol. Shipping is very expensive from Sweden.


----------



## fresher

lovely64 said:


> Not all countries are included in the pre-paid shipping lable from vc.
> 
> I used to have to do this too until they included Sweden. I could never list non-expensive items since sometimes I would have had to pay money inorder to sell, lol. Shipping is very expensive from Sweden.



Oh, I thought I would not be able to sell with them at all if they don't issue a shipping label.
	:worthy:


----------



## lovely64

fresher said:


> Oh, I thought I would not be able to sell with them at all if they don't issue a shipping label.
> :worthy:




No, you can sell but you pay shipping to them yourself[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

People, VC resells the fake Dior I sent back to them. Horrible!!! They know the bag is fake and still resell it!!! Everytime I put comment, they deleted it. Maybe you guys can comment there to beware the buyer? http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> People, VC resells the fake Dior I sent back to them. Horrible!!! They know the bag is fake and still resell it!!! Everytime I put comment, they deleted it. Maybe you guys can comment there to beware the buyer? http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto



WTH... so they accepted your return for the reason of not authentic?? 
you returned two of them right?? they just resell this one??


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

fresher said:


> WTH... so they accepted your return for the reason of not authentic??
> 
> you returned two of them right?? they just resell this one??




To be honest, VC did nothing. Everytime I called and they said they would give me the return label every time but nothing happened. I gave them a chance for 1 week and nothing from VC so I decided to contact my credit card company and returned those 2 bags at my own cost. Of course VC contacted me back by giving me the return label but that's not needed anymore. I know for sure they would do nothing if I didn't dispute. They said and did nothing after they received the bags and I received the money back from my credit card company. I'm sure VC knows the bags are fake but they didn't want to lose the money so they relisted one and probably another one later. Horrible! Now I wonder all of items VC are selling now. Most of them could be fake. I'm not dare to buy anything on VC anymore.


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> To be honest, VC did nothing. Everytime I called and they said they would give me the return label every time but nothing happened. I gave them a chance for 1 week and nothing from VC so I decided to contact my credit card company and returned those 2 bags at my own cost. Of course VC contacted me back by giving me the return label but that's not needed anymore. I know for sure they would do nothing if I didn't dispute. They said and did nothing after they received the bags and I received the money back from my credit card company. I'm sure VC knows the bags are fake but they didn't want to lose the money so they relisted one and probably another one later. Horrible! Now I wonder all of items VC are selling now. Most of them could be fake. I'm not dare to buy anything on VC anymore.



Oh, that is good at least you got your money back, Did you need to provide any evidence to the credit card company??

They are horrible. I previously I bought 2 items from VC and two of them was not as described.  waited for nearly 2 weeks to get issued a return label.

Don't know if i can contact my bank for charge back if it was paid by debit card..?

poor the new buyer of the bag. VC is horrible..


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

fresher said:


> Oh, that is good at least you got your money back, Did you need to provide any evidence to the credit card company??
> 
> 
> 
> They are horrible. I previously I bought 2 items from VC and two of them was not as described.  waited for nearly 2 weeks to get issued a return label.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if i can contact my bank for charge back if it was paid by debit card..?
> 
> 
> 
> poor the new buyer of the bag. VC is horrible..




I only need to provide the shpping information to my credit card that I really sent those two back. I think it's better if you can pay via Paypal or credit card. It's easier to deal with VC. VC doesn't care if the items are authentic or not. They only want the money!


----------



## PurseAddi

ashopaholicgirl said:


> People, VC resells the fake Dior I sent back to them. Horrible!!! They know the bag is fake and still resell it!!! Everytime I put comment, they deleted it. Maybe you guys can comment there to beware the buyer? http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


I placed a comment, I said that I hoped that the buyer bought the bag via PayPall 
So bad that they resell a fake! This is illegal, VC is a company and they guarantee authenticity. And selling fake as a company, by knowing it, is against the law in Europe.

But lucky for you that they took the bag back! 
I bought a Lady Dior Avenue from VC, I am now letting the authenticy checked, keep you posted


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

PurseAddi said:


> I placed a comment, I said that I hoped that the buyer bought the bag via PayPall
> So bad that they resell a fake! This is illegal, VC is a company and they guarantee authenticity. And selling fake as a company, by knowing it, is against the law in Europe.
> 
> But lucky for you that they took the bag back!
> I bought a Lady Dior Avenue from VC, I am now letting the authenticy checked, keep you posted




Well, actually VC didn't take the bags back themselves but I contacted the credit card company and I sent the bags back with my own cost. I already tried to contact them everyday by phone and emailed for a week but they did nothing. I hope the buyer would do the same.

I hope your Dior bag is authentic. Not all sellers sell the fake but VC should do their job as they advertise.


----------



## fresher

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I only need to provide the shpping information to my credit card that I really sent those two back. I think it's better if you can pay via Paypal or credit card. It's easier to deal with VC. VC doesn't care if the items are authentic or not. They only want the money!



Great! Thanks for sharing your experience ..


----------



## fresher

PurseAddi said:


> I placed a comment, I said that I hoped that the buyer bought the bag via PayPall
> So bad that they resell a fake! This is illegal, VC is a company and they guarantee authenticity. And selling fake as a company, by knowing it, is against the law in Europe.
> 
> But lucky for you that they took the bag back!
> I bought a Lady Dior Avenue from VC, I am now letting the authenticy checked, keep you posted




Keep us posted..


----------



## helenhandbag

ashopaholicgirl said:


> People, VC resells the fake Dior I sent back to them. Horrible!!! They know the bag is fake and still resell it!!! Everytime I put comment, they deleted it. Maybe you guys can comment there to beware the buyer? http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto




Oh my word, this is disgusting, someone needs to take legal action against them[emoji30] did you also post this in the Dior forum, to maybe try from there to protect other buyers?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> Oh my word, this is disgusting, someone needs to take legal action against them[emoji30] did you also post this in the Dior forum, to maybe try from there to protect other buyers?




Yes I did. Apparently our tpf member was thinking to buy and I was in time to stop her.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

VC keeps deleting my comments when I told people to authenticitate the bag. VC knows quite well that the bag is fake.


----------



## PurseAddi

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Well, actually VC didn't take the bags back themselves but I contacted the credit card company and I sent the bags back with my own cost. I already tried to contact them everyday by phone and emailed for a week but they did nothing. I hope the buyer would do the same.
> 
> I hope your Dior bag is authentic. Not all sellers sell the fake but VC should do their job as they advertise.



AverageJoe said he is authentic, I feel better now 
Indeed, VC should do their job as advertised. Their commission is high enough 

Kind regards


----------



## soleilbrun

fresher said:


> Oh, that is good at least you got your money back, Did you need to provide any evidence to the credit card company??
> 
> They are horrible. I previously I bought 2 items from VC and two of them was not as described.  waited for nearly 2 weeks to get issued a return label.
> 
> Don't know if i can contact my bank for charge back if it was paid by debit card..?
> 
> poor the new buyer of the bag. VC is horrible..



You can try your bank if you paid by debit card. My bank intervened in a issue I had for a paypal purchase. They also refunded my mom in a dispute. Never hurts to ask at your bank.


----------



## fresher

soleilbrun said:


> You can try your bank if you paid by debit card. My bank intervened in a issue I had for a paypal purchase. They also refunded my mom in a dispute. Never hurts to ask at your bank.



Thank you,Will try to ask..


----------



## EmileH

I know many of you have had bad experiences on vestiaire. I'm so sorry to hear about them. I had another - my fifth- very successful transaction with them. I just bought a Chanel little black jacket which is exactly as described- brand new with hanger, buttons, extra fabric. $2000 without any coupons or sales promotions. There were no promotions at the time and I bought it as soon as it was listed. It arrived in about 10 days including the holiday and right after the terrible events in Paris. It is in perfect condition as described and the price was very reasonable. The seller is nmw from Spain. She was really nice to deal with. Maybe I have just been lucky but I have bought some very difficult to find items at great prices all authentic and as described. Their selection is amazing. I have been very happy with my experiences with vestiaire.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know many of you have had bad experiences on vestiaire. I'm so sorry to hear about them. I had another - my fifth- very successful transaction with them. I just bought a Chanel little black jacket which is exactly as described- brand new with hanger, buttons, extra fabric. $2000 without any coupons or sales promotions. There were no promotions at the time and I bought it as soon as it was listed. It arrived in about 10 days including the holiday and right after the terrible events in Paris. It is in perfect condition as described and the price was very reasonable. The seller is nmw from Spain. She was really nice to deal with. Maybe I have just been lucky but I have bought some very difficult to find items at great prices all authentic and as described. Their selection is amazing. I have been very happy with my experiences with vestiaire.




That's really what makes me scroll through vestiaire it's like a home access to all the nicest highend vintage shops. But overall the asking prices seem to have gone up over the last 3 years and some sellers are permitted to sell way above store price even on items you could still buy at the shop and for others and it happened to me they negociate your asking price painfully down before you put it online and so I ended up selling some bags and jewelry on eBay.


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> That's really what makes me scroll through vestiaire it's like a home access to all the nicest highend vintage shops. But overall the asking prices seem to have gone up over the last 3 years and some sellers are permitted to sell way above store price even on items you could still buy at the shop and for others and it happened to me they negociate your asking price painfully down before you put it online and so I ended up selling some bags and jewelry on eBay.




I agree completely that some of the prices are ridiculously high. You definitely have to be aware of what you are buying which is hard online. I think what helps right now is the exchange rate and lower European prices is allowing sellers in Europe to get their profits and we buyers in the US are still getting a fair price here. If we are careful. I haven't sold with the other I don't know about that experience.


----------



## callmelulu

I just purchased a jacket at VC and it REEKS of perfume!  they issued a return label and said they would put it through a 'second' quality control check...the glitch is that I had the jacket sent to someone in Paris who then sent it to me so in order to use their label I must sent it back to her and she will return to VC.  This is fine, I will just eat the postage costs BUT I am concerned that the second check will deem the coat 'fine' despite the fact that it really truly smells strongly of perfume.  If they don't issue a refund I will have to get Amex involved as that's the card I used.  Ugh. I have purchased other items from them and was quite happy...we'll sell...


----------



## EmileH

I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.


----------



## sylvanna

Sorry to hear about the bad experiences some of you had! I was weary too but I'm happy to say I've had a positive experience with Vestiaire. Upon ordering, I did extensive research to ensure the Prada bag was authentic and made the seller post pictures of the bag so I could authenticate it. Once I knew it was authentic, I ordered it and it took 1.5 weeks to get to me. The only downside is the duties. I ended up paying 25% of the bag towards duties and taxes (500CAD) when I received the package. The bag is in immaculate condition though and is as described! I think the shopping experience depends very much on the seller. My seller was excellent at communication (answering my questions and such) and complied when I wanted more photos for verification.


----------



## soleilbrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.



I know the lady running this service had some major health issues and I guess things are not back to normal. Hopefully you can find another service. What are you trying to authenticate?


----------



## soleilbrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.



Here is a service quite a few people have used on the forum. www.caroldiva.com. I heard though that she is expanding into brands she is not the most versed in. You should do a search of her standard repertoire and see if your article fits.


----------



## EmileH

soleilbrun said:


> Here is a service quite a few people have used on the forum. www.caroldiva.com. I heard though that she is expanding into brands she is not the most versed in. You should do a search of her standard repertoire and see if your article fits.




Thanks so much! I finally got my LV Sofia Coppola bag verified. It's good. But I'll keep this for future reference. I'm new to resale but I'm getting hooked. I have gotten some great deals and haven't been burnt yet knock on wood.


----------



## soleilbrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much! I finally got my LV Sofia Coppola bag verified. It's good. But I'll keep this for future reference. I'm new to resale but I'm getting hooked. I have gotten some great deals and haven't been burnt yet knock on wood.



Happy to hear that. I hope your good trend continues.


----------



## ThePhillyDiva

Hi everyone! I just sold my first item with VC and everything went GREAT. Here are some tips to help you out. I'm in Philadelphia PA USA. 

1) Put every single detail on your listing. If something changes after it is approved and on sale, write it in the comments and follow it with an email to customer service as a backup. 

2) Fight for the price negotiation! Many of my items are worth thousands, but they wanted to reduce it to 80-90% off. They are using the averages of other items sold in the past. Stay fast to the price you want and don't be afraid to take down a listing. 

3) Before shipping your item(s), take a cell phone picture of the item before it goes into the box. All cell phone pictures are date stamped just in case there is an issue later on. 

4) Try to use the FedEx store for shipments NOT A FedEx Box! If VC tries to say "it was lost," the FedEx store will vouch for the shipment because they scan it in front of you and you get a receipt. They also have internal paperwork to fill out for your package. For my East Coast divas and divos, it will take about 2 days to get to New York, NY as it goes through New Jersey.

5) Once it has passed quality control/deemed "compliant," payment is either the 1st or 15th of every month. Try to get it in at least 5 days before the payoff dates. Use PAYPAL only! Trust me on this one. All the money was in my account as promised, unlike Snobswap who took a percentage.


----------



## Dany_37

Bought some Givenchy boots a few weeks ago and the shipping time was insane.  Too entirely too long...it was like 3 weeks from purchase.


----------



## EmileH

Just bought s hard to find silver Hermes scarf ring for a great price, fast shipping and excellent condition. I signed up for premier service.


----------



## daisybear

I bought a pair of Dior earrings a week ago and it's still marked waiting to be received.  I'm guessing I may not receive the item for another few weeks if I do.  What's annoying is that they've already taken my money, but they should really just put a pending claim until item has been received and about to be dispatched.  No real company charges your credit card until item is in hand and about to be dispatched.   

The item I bought was listed as nwt and was a few hundred less than I've seen go on realreal so I was willing to take the risk, but it's also my first purchase.  It was also purchased from a first time seller.  I hope purchase goes smoothly.


----------



## EmileH

daisybear said:


> I bought a pair of Dior earrings a week ago and it's still marked waiting to be received.  I'm guessing I may not receive the item for another few weeks if I do.  What's annoying is that they've already taken my money, but they should really just put a pending claim until item has been received and about to be dispatched.  No real company charges your credit card until item is in hand and about to be dispatched.
> 
> The item I bought was listed as nwt and was a few hundred less than I've seen go on realreal so I was willing to take the risk, but it's also my first purchase.  It was also purchased from a first time seller.  I hope purchase goes smoothly.




I'm sure the holiday will delay things a bit. I usually write a comment to the seller after I purchase expressing my excitement and happiness for the item. They are usually nice and will comment back about when it's shipped. Some have even given me the tracking info. Most ship within a day or two. It can take a while to get to vestiaire if it's coming from another country. Then it usually takes vestiaire 2-3 days to receive it check it and send it out. If it seems to be sitting there I email them and they speed things up. Once they ship it takes 2-3 days at most to get to me on the east coast. So total time in my experience is 1-2 weekstops. But you might add a few days for the holiday. Knock on wood I have had all good experiences this far. I also write in a comment thanking the seller when I get the item. You can't leave feedback but I figure it's a nice gesture and if anyone ever reads the sold items they get an idea of how reputable the seller is.


----------



## daisybear

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sure the holiday will delay things a bit. I usually write a comment to the seller after I purchase expressing my excitement and happiness for the item. They are usually nice and will comment back about when it's shipped. Some have even given me the tracking info. Most ship within a day or two. It can take a while to get to vestiaire if it's coming from another country. Then it usually takes vestiaire 2-3 days to receive it check it and send it out. If it seems to be sitting there I email them and they speed things up. Once they ship it takes 2-3 days at most to get to me on the east coast. So total time in my experience is 1-2 weekstops. But you might add a few days for the holiday. Knock on wood I have had all good experiences this far. I also write in a comment thanking the seller when I get the item. You can't leave feedback but I figure it's a nice gesture and if anyone ever reads the sold items they get an idea of how reputable the seller is.



Thank you.  I'll try that.


----------



## amber_j

VintageShoe80 said:


> I have tried selling on ebay, it takes long and buyers continue to try with reducing the price despite a clear statement stating the opposite.  Just had a quick look at Naughtipidgins Nest, it does look professional and they seem to concentrate on the UK market.  I hope you will share your experiences with them if you do decide to proceed.




Hello again VintageShoe80. Just wanted to let you know that I've had a very positive experience selling through NPN so far. She offers an excellent and very professional service and seems to have a good global client base. I'm actually considering selling some other items through NPN. Please feel free to PM me if you want any more details.


----------



## lovely64

I have had great success selling via vestiaire so far but as a buyer not so much. I sometimes feel that I am one of the very few sellers who accurately describe my items. Almost everything I sell is in brand new condition so it is not that hard to get the condition right, lol. I only wish they would lower their huge commission a little, I think they would actually make more money in doing so since sellers could then list at slightly lower asking prices which would be a win win situation IMO.


----------



## daisybear

daisybear said:


> Thank you.  I'll try that.


Seller still hasn't shipped after leaving a comment.  Seller also hasn't responded to my comment.  I'm a little annoyed and i probably won't buy again unless a seller has tons of feedback.  I would like to look for the item elsewhere but I'm on a hold for 30 days as vesitiare said no cancellations.


----------



## EmileH

daisybear said:


> Seller still hasn't shipped after leaving a comment.  Seller also hasn't responded to my comment.  I'm a little annoyed and i probably won't buy again unless a seller has tons of feedback.  I would like to look for the item elsewhere but I'm on a hold for 30 days as vesitiare said no cancellations.




That's terrible. I just listed a few items in vestiaire for the experience more than anything. My first item sold. They emailed me a FedEx ground label and I was told that I have 48 hours to ship to them. So it doesn't make any sense that your seller is taking a long time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

daisybear said:


> Seller still hasn't shipped after leaving a comment.  Seller also hasn't responded to my comment.  I'm a little annoyed and i probably won't buy again unless a seller has tons of feedback.  I would like to look for the item elsewhere but I'm on a hold for 30 days as vesitiare said no cancellations.




You really have to be very patient sometimes with VC and when at the end a sale is cancelled I always congratulate myself on having saved some money).
But beware, I just got one of my sales of a smaller item cancelled for technical problems (???) and I had the item send already as you should and passing the check so they just decided to keep it and put it back to sale on my account. Very strange indeed and I have no money and no use of my stuff either. I would be furious would it by a more expensive item and I'm really less sure I would send them something worth a 1K up or so..


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> You really have to be very patient sometimes with VC and when at the end a sale is cancelled I always congratulate myself on having saved some money).
> But beware, I just got one of my sales of a smaller item cancelled for technical problems (???) and I had the item send already as you should and passing the check so they just decided to keep it and put it back to sale on my account. Very strange indeed and I have no money and no use of my stuff either. I would be furious would it by a more expensive item and I'm really less sure I would send them something worth a 1K up or so..




Good to know. Thank you. I'm selling a few small thing that I don't care about before I try something more significant.


----------



## needaragdoll

Has anyone shopped at Como Milano? Does it look like a legit website?

http://www.comomilano.com/

Thanks for authenticating it!!


----------



## H. for H.

I chose not to prepay VC's 15% custom charges and was charged 20% custom charges by DHL back in April.  Went through the process of disputing it, and received a refund on my credit card.  I have decided to give VC another chance on a vintage Hermes bag.  Keeping my fingers crossed, hoping I don't have to deal with disputing custom charges again.


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies, I would like to share something that happened to me lately on Vestiaire, a story from a sellers point of view.
I sold a pair of Christian Louboutin's on Vestiaire, that was about 2 months ago.
I shipped the shoes the next day. I had already sold some items before there so I wasn't expecting any problems.
Then, a few days later, I got an Email from them saying please ship us your item. I thought it was a bit weird, because normally it gets there extremely fast (you ship them your stuff via Express). Anyway, I was just assuming it hadn't arrived there yet.
So then about 1-2 weeks later, I received another reminder from them, saying they will send me one more reminder in a week and if I haven't shipped until then, the sale will get cancelled. I got really upset and started looking for my proof of dispatch (which luckily I found! Normally I don't keep these things.....). 
I looked it up myself and it said it was somewhere in France but not delivered. 
Also I wanna point out, the buyer had paid for these shoes in advance (400 Euros to Vestiaire) and was waiting for the shoes all that time. To him/her it must have looked like I never even shipped them.
I called up Vestiaire to tell them about the story and the Lady on the phone literally said "Oh, this happens to us a lot of times, it's very annoying, it's because the postman hasn't scanned it correctly" (??).
I asked her what to do, she told me to send an Email, including a copy of my passport and proof of dispatch. From then on it took FOREVER until something happend.
The sale obviously got cancelled another week later, which really upset me. Then it took another month or so, until I finally was told, my shoes had arrived there. 
They relisted the shoes themselves but what was really stupid was, that the price I sold them for (400 Euros) was already a reduced price, so I would have relisted them for a higher price and then maybe later reduce them again. But I wasn't able to do that.
Anyway, I waited a week or so and then called them and asked them to cancel everything and ship them back to me. Today they arrived at my place. 
WHAT A WASTE OF TIME  
I will sell them on Ebay now. 
But most important, even though I love Vestiaire and their system, I'm kinda scared now to sell there again. I really wanna avoid another experience like that. And just imagine I had sold something really expensive, like a Birkin.....


----------



## chicceline

Does anyone know if you can see who is bidding on your articles on VC?
I think someone said in this thread that the seller knew she was bidding on the items, but how can you see that?


Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

chicceline said:


> Does anyone know if you can see who is bidding on your articles on VC?
> I think someone said in this thread that the seller knew she was bidding on the items, but how can you see that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I have sold a few items now and had multiple bidders. If you can tell who is bidding I don't know how and I tried to figure it out myself.


----------



## DYANE

Vc is the worst ! They re not trust worthy at all neither for selling nor buying 
I ve sold several items in the pas few years and bought a couple and each time something wrong happened ( i shared my story in a balenciaga reveal that i ended 
sending back) i strongly recommend to stat away from this site


----------



## fresher

chicceline said:


> Does anyone know if you can see who is bidding on your articles on VC?
> I think someone said in this thread that the seller knew she was bidding on the items, but how can you see that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have sold a few items now and had multiple bidders. If you can tell who is bidding I don't know how and I tried to figure it out myself.




You can only do this by using the app..
When there is a notification saying like you revived an offer or your item is sold.




Click the VC logo at the left. You will then see the who's the bidder.


----------



## EmileH

fresher said:


> You can only do this by using the app..
> When there is a notification saying like you revived an offer or your item is sold.
> 
> View attachment 3234724
> 
> 
> Click the VC logo at the left. You will then see the who's the bidder.




Oh!!! Thank you!

I have to say that so far I have only had the best of experiences both buying and selling with vestiaire. I became a premium member now and I love it.


----------



## Dianeinparis

I am new to this forum and with VC as well. I have bought and sold few items already and so far I am happy with their services. As a selle, it is a plus though that i live close to their office in Paris that i just take the tram and after few stations, voila, i am at their doors and I drop off my item/s and since most of my items have their invoices, they get controlled immediately than the usual 3 days and i get paid quickly too. As a buyer, i had to wait a week or more to get my items especially when the seller is  not from France.


----------



## jana007

I have bought from them one time and it was such a negative experience. Bought Louboutins but they arrived all dirty. They claim they inspect everything before shipping it to the buyer?? I guess not. 
Also, I would never sell with them because their commission is crazy high!


----------



## chicceline

fresher said:


> you can only do this by using the app..
> When there is a notification saying like you revived an offer or your item is sold.
> 
> View attachment 3234724
> 
> 
> click the vc logo at the left. You will then see the who's the bidder.


thanks!!!!!


----------



## hanzi

This has just been brought to my attention:

http://faq.vestiairecollective.com/hc/en-gb/articles/200428591-How-do-I-improve-my-ranking-

So much to buying from trustworthy VC sellers... What do I care what they put on their wishlist?


----------



## jp23

hanzi said:


> This has just been brought to my attention:
> 
> http://faq.vestiairecollective.com/hc/en-gb/articles/200428591-How-do-I-improve-my-ranking-
> 
> So much to buying from trustworthy VC sellers... What do I care what they put on their wishlist?




This is crazy


----------



## Jana123

Hello Ladies, take a look at this "Birkin" on Vestiaire and the approx 70 comments doubting the authenticity. This item even got a "we love" by the so called VC experts. Shows only once again that you should always consolidate the TPF experts before buying on VC
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...birkin-leder-handtaschen-hermes-2219201.shtml


----------



## EmileH

Jana123 said:


> Hello Ladies, take a look at this "Birkin" on Vestiaire and the approx 70 comments doubting the authenticity. This item even got a "we love" by the so called VC experts. Shows only once again that you should always consolidate the TPF experts before buying on VC
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...birkin-leder-handtaschen-hermes-2219201.shtml




Omg. That's terrible. That's not even a good fake. This happened a few months ago and I wrote a very pointed comment  saying it was a blatant fake and questioning vestiaire's integrity. They took the bag down immediately. I didn't read all the comments to be honest. But a direct comment about vestiaire's integrity might work.


----------



## lovely64

Jana123 said:


> Hello Ladies, take a look at this "Birkin" on Vestiaire and the approx 70 comments doubting the authenticity. This item even got a "we love" by the so called VC experts. Shows only once again that you should always consolidate the TPF experts before buying on VC
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...birkin-leder-handtaschen-hermes-2219201.shtml




It is grotesque to put it mildly.


----------



## lovely64

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. That's terrible. That's not even a good fake. This happened a few months ago and I wrote a very pointed comment  saying it was a blatant fake and questioning vestiaire's integrity. They took the bag down immediately. I didn't read all the comments to be honest. But a direct comment about vestiaire's integrity might work.




I posted comments in that direction re their integrity but they deleted them.


----------



## EmileH

lovely64 said:


> I posted comments in that direction re their integrity but they deleted them.




Awful! That's what happened before. I'll try emailing them and tell them it's being discussed publicly. Maybe that will work. Anyone who buys it is stupid. It doesn't look remotely real. But that doesn't excuse them listing it. And not paying attention to the comments. It's so sad because I bought some very hard to find items at great prices on vestiaire. All privately authenticated and in great shape. But you do have to be very careful. Don't trust their authentication. Have things authenticated pre and post sale.


----------



## annie.

I am not too familiar with Vestiaire as although first I was very excited to found this kind of place I soon learned it is not as trustworthy as they claim to be. Also, even that I love designer bags I usually don't buy pre-loved and hence haven't got familiar with all the pre-loved pricing and fake spotting information. Just out of curiosity - naturally as this seems to be sold - can these kind of sells be authentic?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...t-leather-handbag-louis-vuitton-2144848.shtml

I'm keen on finding Brea Vernis and I was surprised how low the price is. Ok there are small stains and strap is missing but can that be enough to lower the price THAT much? If not, could someone explain the low price to me? If it is a "too good to be true" - fake why Vestiaire let it sell? If this can be authentic I will try to keep my eyes more open and wish to find a good deal like that one


----------



## Jana123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awful! That's what happened before. I'll try emailing them and tell them it's being discussed publicly. Maybe that will work. Anyone who buys it is stupid. It doesn't look remotely real. But that doesn't excuse them listing it. And not paying attention to the comments. It's so sad because I bought some very hard to find items at great prices on vestiaire. All privately authenticated and in great shape. But you do have to be very careful. Don't trust their authentication. Have things authenticated pre and post sale.



Does anyone remember the Gucci bag that said "made in Itaiy"? similar story, comments got deleted and the bag eventually sold!!! still - when I see a good bargain on VC I sometimes feel tempted to buy but I always pay via PayPal. just to be on the safe side.


----------



## iokra

sylvanna said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad experiences some of you had! I was weary too but I'm happy to say I've had a positive experience with Vestiaire. Upon ordering, I did extensive research to ensure the Prada bag was authentic and made the seller post pictures of the bag so I could authenticate it. Once I knew it was authentic, I ordered it and it took 1.5 weeks to get to me. The only downside is the duties. I ended up paying 25% of the bag towards duties and taxes (500CAD) when I received the package. The bag is in immaculate condition though and is as described! I think the shopping experience depends very much on the seller. My seller was excellent at communication (answering my questions and such) and complied when I wanted more photos for verification.


why did you pay 25% tax duties? Is that standard of the cost of the item sent? I thought it's about 10-15%


----------



## lovely64

Jana123 said:


> Does anyone remember the Gucci bag that said "made in Itaiy"? similar story, comments got deleted and the bag eventually sold!!! still - when I see a good bargain on VC I sometimes feel tempted to buy but I always pay via PayPal. just to be on the safe side.




Yes! Crazy! 

I also pay via paypal, always.


----------



## lovely64

iokra said:


> why did you pay 25% tax duties? Is that standard of the cost of the item sent? I thought it's about 10-15%




She paid customs since it came from Europe? That's my interpretation.


----------



## sylvanna

iokra said:


> why did you pay 25% tax duties? Is that standard of the cost of the item sent? I thought it's about 10-15%



There was no option to prepay duty to Canada. By the time it got here, they charged me 13% of Canadian taxes, 10% for duty and then a convienence fee.


----------



## EmileH

sylvanna said:


> There was no option to prepay duty to Canada. By the time it got here, they charged me 13% of Canadian taxes, 10% for duty and then a convienence fee.




My DH who has a small business exporting and importing had to explain this to me because I was confused. Dhl adds a fee but it's a flat amount. I don't know the amount for sure but it's like $14. So the first item I bought was small and inexpensive and I chose not to pay ahead of time. Bad move because I got a bill for the customs plus the $14 which brought the total to 20-25%. This is what I do now: for an inexpensive item it's usually best to pay vestiaire up front. You will end up paying less. If it's a 10,000 bag do not pay up front. Pay Dhl. They will call before they deliver your item. The flat fee is now small in relation to the total cost so you will end up paying a lot less than you would pay Vestiaire. For the example of a 10,000 bag about 500 less. There's no way to get around customs when using Vestiaire.


----------



## ValerieNY

There are lots of fake bags on this site - so please do watch out! There was a lady from this forum who bought a fake Lady Dior. It was so obvious, but VC guaranteed the authenticity. Autheticate4you and other parties confirmed that it was a fake - and she did NOT receive her money back. 

The seller is still very active on this site, so please be aware and have bags authenticated by a independent authenticator before buying anything on this (or any online) site.


----------



## iokra

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My DH who has a small business exporting and importing had to explain this to me because I was confused. Dhl adds a fee but it's a flat amount. I don't know the amount for sure but it's like $14. So the first item I bought was small and inexpensive and I chose not to pay ahead of time. Bad move because I got a bill for the customs plus the $14 which brought the total to 20-25%. This is what I do now: for an inexpensive item it's usually best to pay vestiaire up front. You will end up paying less. If it's a 10,000 bag do not pay up front. Pay Dhl. They will call before they deliver your item. The flat fee is now small in relation to the total cost so you will end up paying a lot less than you would pay Vestiaire. For the example of a 10,000 bag about 500 less. There's no way to get around customs when using Vestiaire.


Great advice, thank you


----------



## CSamoylov

Thought I'd provide an update on my situation. I purchased a Chanel perfume bottle bag from VC on 8/12/15. Arrived on 8/17/15. Noticed it was superglued together and not of Chanel quality. Emailed, called and no response. Finally I decided to open up a PP case. Once I received a third party letter the item was "SNAD", Paypal allowed me to send back. I also had to provide proof that I had tried to contact VC. I sent the item back DHL express with signature with the Paypal address given for VC. I have receipt of this with DHL and it's showing it's delivered to Orly,France although the address says Paris,France. I'm assuming this is just a region of France? I did some more research and noted that VC has a sort facility in Orly. However, now PP is going back and forth on whether or not they will honor my claim. Literally on pins and needles


----------



## jaclynshj

I just bought a birkin 30 in taupe from Vestiare Collective. The seller's description said "Hermes Birkin 30 in taupe" and said the bag was in "new condition" when I asked about the condition of the bag. VC inspected and reported that the bag was compliant. When I received it, there were a few scratches, a small scuff and the back corner of the bag was creased. It was clearly used for a few months, then the seller tried to pass it off as "new". When I reported this to VC, they stood by the seller that the bag was compliant. Please beware! Do not trust the seller's reply to your questions via the comments section. If it is not listed in the description, they can feed you lies under the comments and still get away with it. ((


----------



## DYANE

jaclynshj said:


> I just bought a birkin 30 in taupe from Vestiare Collective. The seller's description said "Hermes Birkin 30 in taupe" and said the bag was in "new condition" when I asked about the condition of the bag. VC inspected and reported that the bag was compliant. When I received it, there were a few scratches, a small scuff and the back corner of the bag was creased. It was clearly used for a few months, then the seller tried to pass it off as "new". When I reported this to VC, they stood by the seller that the bag was compliant. Please beware! Do not trust the seller's reply to your questions via the comments section. If it is not listed in the description, they can feed you lies under the comments and still get away with it. ((




The same situation happened to me ( with a balenciaga pompon : described as new by the seller but when i received it was dirty with black marks on the handles and some parts of the bag, some torn part on the leather recovering thz hardware ....) but fortunately it ended up well
i called them immediatly , sent it back for a second "expertise" ( which is a scam anyway since it s unbelievable that they didnt see the problems in the first place) and finally got my money back
Im sorry that they wouldnt give you a refund


----------



## soleilbrun

jaclynshj said:


> I just bought a birkin 30 in taupe from Vestiare Collective. The seller's description said "Hermes Birkin 30 in taupe" and said the bag was in "new condition" when I asked about the condition of the bag. VC inspected and reported that the bag was compliant. When I received it, there were a few scratches, a small scuff and the back corner of the bag was creased. It was clearly used for a few months, then the seller tried to pass it off as "new". When I reported this to VC, they stood by the seller that the bag was compliant. Please beware! Do not trust the seller's reply to your questions via the comments section. If it is not listed in the description, they can feed you lies under the comments and still get away with it. ((



Open a snad case with paypal if you paid using them.


----------



## jaclynshj

Thank you for sharing. I didn't because the credit card I registered with PayPal had reached its limit. I ended up using my husband's card. So I can't open a case.


----------



## Vannebc

Ladies, Stay FAR AND AWAY from them and their website. Not only all my 5 purchases on different times have been a complete joke, but they keet covering their faults, calling you names, hanging me up. Their quality control are shameful, they let items pass when they should've been returned immediately to the seller because of a misrepresentation, items that were described in fact in new condition in their description arrived in fair deplorable condition. Plus I had to pay duty fees every single time. They don't have true authenticators and if they do they don't know the difference between a LV never full replica and an authentic one. I just told them to screw themselves at the end and I closed my account without looking back. Fortunately I got rid of those bags and made a small profit stating their true condition but I would be in complete devastation if I were keeping those crappy bags. Also 30% of commission... total rip off.


----------



## EmileH

I have now both bought and sold on vestiaire. I bought on 9 different occasions and I have sold 5 items. I have had nothing but good experiences for all transactions. I found some real bargains on hard to find items. All were authentic and as described. I received them quickly. For the items I sold the transactions were very easy. They even email you a FedEx label. My one criticism is that shipping is expensive between the US and Europe so that limits your ability to sell smaller items.


----------



## soleilbrun

jaclynshj said:


> Thank you for sharing. I didn't because the credit card I registered with PayPal had reached its limit. I ended up using my husband's card. So I can't open a case.



I believe you can open a case. You used your husbands card on paypal or directly on the site? You can file a claim with your credit card company.


----------



## lara0112

CSamoylov said:


> Thought I'd provide an update on my situation. I purchased a Chanel perfume bottle bag from VC on 8/12/15. Arrived on 8/17/15. Noticed it was superglued together and not of Chanel quality. Emailed, called and no response. Finally I decided to open up a PP case. Once I received a third party letter the item was "SNAD", Paypal allowed me to send back. I also had to provide proof that I had tried to contact VC. I sent the item back DHL express with signature with the Paypal address given for VC. I have receipt of this with DHL and it's showing it's delivered to Orly,France although the address says Paris,France. I'm assuming this is just a region of France? I did some more research and noted that VC has a sort facility in Orly. However, now PP is going back and forth on whether or not they will honor my claim. Literally on pins and needles



sorry to hear that - I have similar issues. do you mind telling me who did the SNAD letter for you? Thanks


----------



## cheapsweep1

I have just received an ugly fake prada from Vestiare despite all my other transactions being ok.

Needless to say I have opened a paypal case and emailed them. This will be my last transaction with them.


----------



## elena.had

i purchased a coat from VC and it states is a size 00, when received the coat it says on the label is a size 0. i understand for some people there is not a huge difference, but if u are short like, size pays a major role.
i was wondering. how can approach this matter? do u believe i will eventually be allowed to send the item back? or not?


----------



## EmileH

elena.had said:


> i purchased a coat from VC and it states is a size 00, when received the coat it says on the label is a size 0. i understand for some people there is not a huge difference, but if u are short like, size pays a major role.
> 
> i was wondering. how can approach this matter? do u believe i will eventually be allowed to send the item back? or not?




I would email their customer support. It's the weekend so they might not get back to you until Monday but they are usually pretty fast. Explain the problem. I'm sure they will take it back. As a seller I made a similar mistake on the size of one of my items. They took it back and I corrected the information and sold it again to a different person.


----------



## elena.had

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would email their customer support. It's the weekend so they might not get back to you until Monday but they are usually pretty fast. Explain the problem. I'm sure they will take it back. As a seller I made a similar mistake on the size of one of my items. They took it back and I corrected the information and sold it again to a different person.


thank you very much for the info. hopefully everything works fine.
i paid with ppl of course just to be safe.


----------



## Anonymous4443

Their "quality control" is horrible, as is their "customer service". They sold me a designer jacket that  was not in "very good condition" -- It arrived, and it actually has sweat  stains!! Their customer service told me that I could not return it, but  could resell it on their site and that they would not take any  commission. Are you serious?? Sell someone else this rag?? The process  of inquiring and complaining has also been incredibly time consuming  and irksome. I will no longer do business with them. Appalling. Avoid  this company.


----------



## CSamoylov

lara0112 said:


> sorry to hear that - I have similar issues. do you mind telling me who did the SNAD letter for you? Thanks


Yes it was ******************.


----------



## Mulberryforever

VC has no moral at all, they sold me a fake LV, I had to fight hard to get it returned, then they are reselling it... Will not do business with them again... I have had some other problems too earlier but this one was the worst...


----------



## Fefster

Vestiaire have just sent me a 100% fake Chanel jacket. So obviously a fake, it is laughable. Thank god I paid via Paypal and can raise a dispute. The thing shouldn't be sent back, but should be destroyed.


----------



## Vannebc

I know! People might think we are lying but the more I read this which is the same thing that happened to me, the more it makes me want to let everyone know our story and what's really going on. 30% commission for not doing their job, and they don't care honestly, but they do care ripping you off, and I'm pretty sure why.  So I posted a review in trustpilot but they erased it even though I sent them every proof of purchase I got before VC closed my account. That serious is! 

Don't buy there. Stay far away.


----------



## Fefster

Fefster said:


> Vestiaire have just sent me a 100% fake Chanel jacket. So obviously a fake, it is laughable. Thank god I paid via Paypal and can raise a dispute. The thing shouldn't be sent back, but should be destroyed.



Just to say about the above, that I have been offered a no questions asked refund. HOWEVER, this is only because I purchased from a professional seller on Vestiaire. I suspect there would have been a difficult dispute on this jacket if not. Beware.


----------



## Jana123

Fefster said:


> Just to say about the above, that I have been offered a no questions asked refund. HOWEVER, this is only because I purchased from a professional seller on Vestiaire. I suspect there would have been a difficult dispute on this jacket if not. Beware.


What a terrible experience. I would have hoped that at least you can trust the professional sellers on VC. Would you mind sharing a link to your purchase  so we all know from whom not to buy in the future? Some of us -like me - still buy from VC despite the bad experiences but try to minimize the risk by being extra careful... Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

Fefster said:


> Vestiaire have just sent me a 100% fake Chanel jacket. So obviously a fake, it is laughable. Thank god I paid via Paypal and can raise a dispute. The thing shouldn't be sent back, but should be destroyed.




Do you mind including the link?


----------



## lovely64

Vannebc said:


> I know! People might think we are lying but the more I read this which is the same thing that happened to me, the more it makes me want to let everyone know our story and what's really going on. 30% commission for not doing their job, and they don't care honestly, but they do care ripping you off, and I'm pretty sure why.  So I posted a review in trustpilot but they erased it even though I sent them every proof of purchase I got before VC closed my account. That serious is!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy there. Stay far away.




You have to be a savvy buyer and there are good sellers too but you need to check their other items etc.


----------



## Fefster

lovely64 said:


> Do you mind including the link?



All the photos and info are on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-210.html


----------



## lovely64

Fefster said:


> All the photos and info are on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-210.html




Thanks! I will read it asap!


----------



## lovely64

Fefster said:


> All the photos and info are on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-210.html




When I click on it it takes me to a story about firefighters?


----------



## Fefster

lovely64 said:


> When I click on it it takes me to a story about firefighters?



Strange, doesn't for me despite the fact that I would have liked to burn it lol


----------



## Fefster

What a surprise, that (in my informed opinion) fake Chanel jacket I sent back to VC is back on sale again:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-2349634.shtml

What a shower of charlatans. 

That jacket had the cheapest plastic buttons you have ever seen, a plastic zip, it was the wrong size and there were spelling mistakes and grammatical errors on the label and despite pointing this all out and saying I would report them if they put it back on sale, they have done so anyway.

That says everything about this company. They just do not care. There was enough information and evidence from me for them to consider at least the possibility of it being a fake and taking some time to properly assess, but no, back up for sale the next day.


----------



## demicouture

Fefster said:


> What a surprise, that (in my informed opinion) fake Chanel jacket I sent back to VC is back on sale again:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-2349634.shtml
> 
> What a shower of charlatans.
> 
> That jacket had the cheapest plastic buttons you have ever seen, a plastic zip, it was the wrong size and there were spelling mistakes and grammatical errors on the label and despite pointing this all out and saying I would report them if they put it back on sale, they have done so anyway.
> 
> That says everything about this company. They just do not care. There was enough information and evidence from me for them to consider at least the possibility of it being a fake and taking some time to properly assess, but no, back up for sale the next day.




Hi Fefster,

I have had my fair share of deceptions with VC, are you 100% sure that jacket is fake?
I will keep an eye on it now[emoji40]

I am a buyer and a seller on there for numerous years (before the influx of the hundreds of thousands new users) and although I had 3-4 bad experiences I have successfully sold over 100 items on there and bought quite some interesting pieces too.

I really think doing some research on there is key. Look at the seller, their ranking and previous history in their news section. 

Overall, sad to say, it is still the best bet out there to buy/sell designer items... [emoji57]


----------



## jp23

demicouture said:


> Hi Fefster,
> 
> I have had my fair share of deceptions with VC, are you 100% sure that jacket is fake?
> I will keep an eye on it now[emoji40]
> 
> I am a buyer and a seller on there for numerous years (before the influx of the hundreds of thousands new users) and although I had 3-4 bad experiences I have successfully sold over 100 items on there and bought quite some interesting pieces too.
> 
> I really think doing some research on there is key. Look at the seller, their ranking and previous history in their news section.
> 
> Overall, sad to say, it is still the best bet out there to buy/sell designer items... [emoji57]




I wouldn't say so, they have has problems not paying people, also you can pretty much pay for your ranking it doesn't mean much. It doesn't seem like a safe environment to sell or buy. I deleted my account


----------



## demicouture

jp23 said:


> I wouldn't say so, they have has problems not paying people, also you can pretty much pay for your ranking it doesn't mean much. It doesn't seem like a safe environment to sell or buy. I deleted my account




Really? I haven't paid for my ranking and I don't know of anyone who could do that?
I have just been a member for a very long time...and have a good sale history...

I know of some bad stories as I have had mine too just wondering though which other website you are thinking of being better than VC?
I am based in Europe so aside from the other French website "vide dressing" and another one I forgot the name of, I can't think of any other with this enormous exposure?


----------



## jp23

demicouture said:


> Really? I haven't paid for my ranking and I don't know of anyone who could do that?
> I have just been a member for a very long time...and have a good sale history...
> 
> I know of some bad stories as I have had mine too just wondering though which other website you are thinking of being better than VC?
> I am based in Europe so aside from the other French website "vide dressing" and another one I forgot the name of, I can't think of any other with this enormous exposure?




Just by LISTING new items you improve your ranking 
Also by adding items to your wish list 
And following members 
And likes
Not by sales and transactions alone.
If you have the money to list  and the free time to click you have a better ranking.

Also I am not in Europe, but I have sold to Europe on designer vintage, eBay (though as a last resort), and bonanza. Thankfully these days I am a member of a lot of private Facebook selling groups where there is a large community of trusted buyers and sellers. That's where I do most my sales now days.


----------



## PurseAddi

I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people! 


- Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.


- Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.


- Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often 


- Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels. 


- Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments. 


- The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something 


- Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.


- Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??


- Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.


For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip! 


As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here 


Kind regards XxX


----------



## EmileH

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX




Wow! This is fabulous advice. Thank you for taking the time to write it out. As someone who has bought and sold on Vestiaire I agree 100% with everything you said. It is a great resource if you are careful but you absolutely have to be careful.


----------



## PurseAddi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! This is fabulous advice. Thank you for taking the time to write it out. As someone who has bought and sold on Vestiaire I agree 100% with everything you said. It is a great resource if you are careful but you absolutely have to be careful.


 
I sometimes think how long PayPal will accept VC, so many complaints. But PP will earn enough on Vestiaire )
If PayPal would ever stop working woth VC or if they change their buyer's protection I do not buy anymore on VC. Easy to compete with VC if someone has the money to start a company like that, only improve on your qualitycheck and VC is out )


----------



## EmileH

PurseAddi said:


> I sometimes think how long PayPal will accept VC, so many complaints. But PP will earn enough on Vestiaire )
> If PayPal would ever stop working woth VC or if they change their buyer's protection I do not buy anymore on VC. Easy to compete with VC if someone has the money to start a company like that, only improve on your qualitycheck and VC is out )




VC is owned by Conde Nast. It would be daunting to take them on. I suspect one of their biggest sources of revenue like many companies these days is mining and selling our data.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX




Totally right, and most important your résumé won't be deleted by VC[emoji1]
Sole little comment that I've bought quite some items just to try if they please and put them back to sale because they didn't suit me but still were perfect just because they don't charge the commission twice. So resale might be less of a problem and if it wouldn't exist it would be less tempting to buy.

If you whish to return the item you can if the seller is labeled professional, but loads of their sellers must be hidden pro's which is not correct because they won't accept returns and should do according to the laws of internet business. Who would privately sell loads of identical new Hermès goods or one bag every week?
It's still the best online platform for finds IMO and if you see the number of fakes of Chanel and VCA listed on EBay recently you can only hope VC checks won't let those things pass even if once in a while fakes are listed with them as well. They should work more transparently and not simply discard comments or items there is a discussion about.
Also some sellers are allowed to list at crazy prices and some complain because their reasonable asking price wasn't accepted. There must be a privileged sellers status.


----------



## PurseAddi

Gellingh said:


> Totally right, and most important your résumé won't be deleted by VC[emoji1]
> Sole little comment that I've bought quite some items just to try if they please and put them back to sale because they didn't suit me but still were perfect just because they don't charge the commission twice. So resale might be less of a problem and if it wouldn't exist it would be less tempting to buy.
> 
> If you whish to return the item you can if the seller is labeled professional, but loads of their sellers must be hidden pro's which is not correct because they won't accept returns and should do according to the laws of internet business. Who would privately sell loads of identical new Hermès goods or one bag every week?
> It's still the best online platform for finds IMO and if you see the number of fakes of Chanel and VCA listed on EBay recently you can only hope VC checks won't let those things pass even if once in a while fakes are listed with them as well. They should work more transparently and not simply discard comments or items there is a discussion about.
> Also some sellers are allowed to list at crazy prices and some complain because their reasonable asking price wasn't accepted. There must be a privileged sellers status.


 
I also think lots of them are pro's. I do not have 5 Birkins and 10 Chanel  Or shoes in all sizes. VC lets fake pass, that was one of the reasons why I wrote my tips. In this thread you can for example also read examples where a handbag was fake, so VC needed to take it back and then VC resells the bag on their site. So you do not need to hope that VC does not let fakes pass. A recent example that you can read in this thread is 2 Dior handbags. When they went back for sale we commented under the handbags that the seller should use PayPal. VC did not deleted the comments  And Ebay is really a platform I find while as VC is a disguised secondhand shop since they take 33% commission and the guarantee authenticy... and then resell fake... and they know it! Because when you claim that you have a fake handbag they only take it back when you have it authorized somewhere that is was a fake. 
About their price negotiation: I have the idea that you need to be Lucky who is judging your article. I often refused their price but I kept on trying and then suddenly it was accepted  Or also when they refused an item because it was not matching with their current collection, try on another day and it was accepted. And sold one week later so their curation team is not so good in selecting  I do must say that the lasts months I did not got price offers anymore when I offered something for sale, so can be true that they make a difference between new sellers and older sellers?
But it is unfortunately the only website where I get my high end items sold and there is a lot to buy so we keep on working with them )


----------



## Jana123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! This is fabulous advice. Thank you for taking the time to write it out. As someone who has bought and sold on Vestiaire I agree 100% with everything you said. It is a great resource if you are careful but you absolutely have to be careful.


I really enjoyed reading this. Thank you so much for taking the time to write this post. Much appreciated by all of us!


----------



## cheapsweep1

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX




An excellent guide [emoji4]

I had a bag I thought was fake - it turned out to be authentic thanks the the girls here and then paying for a private authentication.

I agree though you do need to be careful


----------



## demicouture

Looks like I spoke too soon and evil eyed myself...
After almost 6 years on VC and selling over 150+ items and buying quite a few, I "finally" got scammed by a dodgy member who used someone else's finished "auction's" pictures to sell her item. 
It smelled fishy but as I am a premium member I had the desired item on my alert list and when it came online and I saw the pics (mind you I actually had that same "real" auction/item on my list before when it was for sale in January) I literally asked all the questions I had to make sure the item was "legit". The pics were obviously great and the item was brand new with stickers on hardware.
Then she said she bought it in a specific place but couldn't find receipt or box. I asked for some discount she didn't budge.... I finally caved in thinking ok she obviously is in no real rush to sell this.
She answered all my questions promptly until I purchased the item then conveniently disappeared when I said I was impatient to receive and pls look for the receipt...
2 more messages from me (once I discovered the real auction and the fact she "stole") the pics and 3 days later she replied!!
Saying she is away and will try and have someone deposit the item at VC.... Never replied to my query to erase my doubt...
I asked her in 2 more messages to reply to my question about the stolen images and that if she won't reply I want the sale cancelled and my money refunded ASAP!
(In the meantime she had a new item up, similar to what I bought with what I know not her picture modelling it)
She then said ok cancel the sale then!!!
That's all!!!
Then I told her how dishonest she was and she basically dismissed it and said she had no time and since the bag was not with her she just (conveniently) picked pictures off the net since she is selling the "identical" item!!!
SURE!!! As if you can do that!!!!
Called VC said this is DESASTROUS!!!!
Eventually after her explaining being all over the place and so embarrassing, she finally cancelled the sale!!! 

PHEW!!!

Got VC to confirm it all and got a 15 discount voucher! [emoji57]


----------



## pfsheen

sorry - wrong spot


----------



## pfsheen

How does it work? I made an offer to the buyer. The buyer accepted it & I had 24 hours to conclude the purchase. While I was on the phone with Paypal, the item sold. Why even bother notifying the buyer that they have 24 hours to finalize the purchase is someone else can buy it in the meantime? Has anyone experienced this before?.


----------



## EmileH

pfsheen said:


> How does it work? I made an offer to the buyer. The buyer accepted it & I had 24 hours to conclude the purchase. While I was on the phone with Paypal, the item sold. Why even bother notifying the buyer that they have 24 hours to finalize the purchase is someone else can buy it in the meantime? Has anyone experienced this before?.




Nothing on Vestiaire is reserved until you pay for it and you are not committed to buy it even if your offer is accepted. It's not binding like eBay. So they don't hold it for you. Even if something is in your cart if you don't buy it soon enough someone else can buy it. The only exception is that premium members can reserve something in their cart for 30 minutes and no one else can buy it. I have had multiple people put in bids on my items on Vestiaire and then not follow through when I accepted their bid. It's just a different process than one is used to if they are used to eBay rules.


----------



## pfsheen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing on Vestiaire is reserved until you pay for it and you are not committed to buy it even if your offer is accepted. It's not binding like eBay. So they don't hold it for you. Even if something is in your cart if you don't buy it soon enough someone else can buy it. The only exception is that premium members can reserve something in their cart for 30 minutes and no one else can buy it. I have had multiple people put in bids on my items on Vestiaire and then not follow through when I accepted their bid. It's just a different process than one is used to if they are used to eBay rules.


They should at least tell that to the customer. I would have used a different credit card from Paypal & paid right away.

Thank you for responding. Much appreciated!


----------



## EmileH

pfsheen said:


> They should at least tell that to the customer. I would have used a different credit card from Paypal & paid right away.
> 
> Thank you for responding. Much appreciated!




I found out the hard way. I had the perfect Chanel jacket at a great price in my cart and someone bought it out from under me. Painful. Still hurts.


----------



## pfsheen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! This is fabulous advice. Thank you for taking the time to write it out. As someone who has bought and sold on Vestiaire I agree 100% with everything you said. It is a great resource if you are careful but you absolutely have to be careful.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing on Vestiaire is reserved until you pay for it and you are not committed to buy it even if your offer is accepted. It's not binding like eBay. So they don't hold it for you. Even if something is in your cart if you don't buy it soon enough someone else can buy it. The only exception is that premium members can reserve something in their cart for 30 minutes and no one else can buy it. I have had multiple people put in bids on my items on Vestiaire and then not follow through when I accepted their bid. It's just a different process than one is used to if they are used to eBay rules.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I found out the hard way. I had the perfect Chanel jacket at a great price in my cart and someone bought it out from under me. Painful. Still hurts.



I so very much share your pain!


----------



## selnee

Is vestiare down for anyone else?  I couldn't list earlier so I logged out. Now I can't login.  The app isn't working either.


----------



## seba.b

Hi everyone! I recently started selling on VC and I would like to receive my payments directly to my paypal account but I can't see how. Do I need to activate my "wallet" first? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EmileH

seba.b said:


> Hi everyone! I recently started selling on VC and I would like to receive my payments directly to my paypal account but I can't see how. Do I need to activate my "wallet" first? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!




Hmmm. I don't remember how I did it. I think there was a place in the app to add your PayPal account info. It must have been easy or I never would have figured it out. [emoji23]


----------



## seba.b

LOL  Yeah basically is what I did, I gave them my paypal email and I thought that was it. But today I got an email where they told me my wallet had been activated and I have to give them my bank infos and my ID. Did you do the same? I don't really trust this "wallet" thing


----------



## EmileH

seba.b said:


> LOL  Yeah basically is what I did, I gave them my paypal email and I thought that was it. But today I got an email where they told me my wallet had been activated and I have to give them my bank infos and my ID. Did you do the same? I don't really trust this "wallet" thing




I don't give my bank info to anyone. I only gave them my PayPal info. I think I got those emails. They want you to enter your bank info too. Don't do it.


----------



## seba.b

No way I'm gonna give them my bank info! Thanks for the advice!  So I can just ignore the email or I need to activate the "wallet" anyway?


----------



## EmileH

seba.b said:


> No way I'm gonna give them my bank info! Thanks for the advice!  So I can just ignore the email or I need to activate the "wallet" anyway?




I think you can ignore it


----------



## seba.b

Okies thanks!


----------



## Polaremil

seba.b said:


> No way I'm gonna give them my bank info! Thanks for the advice!  So I can just ignore the email or I need to activate the "wallet" anyway?




I think you need to email them to tell them that you do not want to give them that info. That is what I did. I told them I was only going to sell and that if they did not accept this I would shut down my account. Frankly, their site is so annoying in so many ways. Currently, on my IPad, I cannot manage my items for sale. There is always something weird going on technically.


----------



## soleilbrun

seba.b said:


> LOL  Yeah basically is what I did, I gave them my paypal email and I thought that was it. But today I got an email where they told me my wallet had been activated and I have to give them my bank infos and my ID. Did you do the same? I don't really trust this "wallet" thing



The wallet is the best option. You get paid shortly after your item passed QC. Paypal payments are the 1st and 15th I think and sometimes they don't pay on time. I prefer the wallet option. You can then transfer it to your bank account which is fast also. I haven't had any issues so far but with paypal payments loads.


----------



## pfsheen

selnee said:


> Is vestiare down for anyone else?  I couldn't list earlier so I logged out. Now I can't login.  The app isn't working either.


I'm in it so it works properly fine.


----------



## cyryla

How do you check sellers rating? And feedback in items they've sold? 
I would like to buy a pair of shoes but a bit wary of paying £200+ if they are fakes!


----------



## LaureW

i've sold and bought on vestiaire collective for some years now.. Never really had a problem. I received some items that weren't as described, but they were still sent to me and got passed the quality control. Two weeks ago I sold an authentic Chanel boy bag, I purchased it in luxury second hand boutique in Paris. I took it to Chanel and they confirmed me it was authentic, they checked the chain, hardware, serial sticker, leather, etc. Now after it was sold vestaire collective sent it back to me and canceled the sale because they say it is fake!! Again I took it to Chanel who told me that this bag is 100% authentic. I decided not to sell or to buy on this site anymore because I don't trust their so called "experts". They sent out fake items and authentic items are claimed as fake.. it is ridiculous..


----------



## ThePhillyDiva

You just put in your PayPal account only. There have been problems with using bank accounts, and I have sold many items with VC.


----------



## lovely64

LaureW said:


> i've sold and bought on vestiaire collective for some years now.. Never really had a problem. I received some items that weren't as described, but they were still sent to me and got passed the quality control. Two weeks ago I sold an authentic Chanel boy bag, I purchased it in luxury second hand boutique in Paris. I took it to Chanel and they confirmed me it was authentic, they checked the chain, hardware, serial sticker, leather, etc. Now after it was sold vestaire collective sent it back to me and canceled the sale because they say it is fake!! Again I took it to Chanel who told me that this bag is 100% authentic. I decided not to sell or to buy on this site anymore because I don't trust their so called "experts". They sent out fake items and authentic items are claimed as fake.. it is ridiculous..




Chanel doesnt authenticate so far as I know.


----------



## Gravitsap

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX


 God, this is so very helpful! I agree 200% especially about paying with Paypal. I am returning them a fake Burberry scarf, and since I have paid with Paypal there was no argument, just very polite "please, return, here is your return postage label":okay: I am not giving up on that website just because I had one unpleasant experience. I think it is a great way of getting rare or very expensive pieces at great prices, but I would advise not to buy blindly, not to trust blindly just because they claim they check it and authenticate it for you.


----------



## mahal.ko

After reading this forum I got scared selling for the first time with VC. I have a very expensive bag with original invoice etc. After having it online for 18 mins.it is already sold.I am scared after reading the experience of Marmarides......and will have problem claiming it back.
Can I still take it out although it's sold, can anybody advice me what to do.Thank you so much!


----------



## Gravitsap

CSamoylov said:


> Thought I'd provide an update on my situation. I purchased a Chanel perfume bottle bag from VC on 8/12/15. Arrived on 8/17/15. Noticed it was superglued together and not of Chanel quality. Emailed, called and no response. Finally I decided to open up a PP case. Once I received a third party letter the item was "SNAD", Paypal allowed me to send back. I also had to provide proof that I had tried to contact VC. I sent the item back DHL express with signature with the Paypal address given for VC. I have receipt of this with DHL and it's showing it's delivered to Orly,France although the address says Paris,France. I'm assuming this is just a region of France? I did some more research and noted that VC has a sort facility in Orly. However, now PP is going back and forth on whether or not they will honor my claim. Literally on pins and needles


Hi, I am just wondering if you have got your money back yet?


----------



## Polaremil

mahal.ko said:


> After reading this forum I got scared selling for the first time with VC. I have a very expensive bag with original invoice etc. After having it online for 18 mins.it is already sold.I am scared after reading the experience of Marmarides......and will have problem claiming it back.
> 
> Can I still take it out although it's sold, can anybody advice me what to do.Thank you so much!




No worries. If you're on an IPad, just go to "manage your items for sale", then "sold items", and choose the item that you have sold. You can then see its status. If you press the image of a lorry, it should give you the option of "item not available".


----------



## demicouture

mahal.ko said:


> After reading this forum I got scared selling for the first time with VC. I have a very expensive bag with original invoice etc. After having it online for 18 mins.it is already sold.I am scared after reading the experience of Marmarides......and will have problem claiming it back.
> 
> Can I still take it out although it's sold, can anybody advice me what to do.Thank you so much!




Although I have had a few bad experiences, notably "buying" I would NOT be worried about sending in an item that has sold. They are after all a reputable site (despite the u fortunate mishaps!!) with so so many users. I hate to give them credit but the majority of transactions do obviously go smoothly[emoji57]. 

If you are a serious/honest seller and someone has bought your item, chances are the transaction should go smoothly[emoji108]&#127997;

Crossing fingers!


----------



## mahal.ko

Thank you for your reply. I really do hope it goes smoothly for the first selling. &#128077;


----------



## CandidQueen

I ordered from them for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and everything was perfect


----------



## honey52

hey tpfers, 
If you were to be charged by VC for international duties for $146 would you elect to pay when you get your package? Is the VC 15% flat rate quite accurate or do they bother to refund you if it actually turns out to be cheaper than the 15%?


----------



## Entredeux.Style

Hey All,

I wanted to relay my experience as a seller, which has not been good. Recently I have sent several items to VC, one they rejected as 'not up to their standard' - it was a nearly new Chanel jacket, worn once, professionally cleaned and stored in a dustbag.. I can't imagine what more they would have wanted from a 'used' item. Twice they were unavailable to receive items I had shipped to them which resulted in cancellation of the sale and costs incurred. I have purchased items from VC and never had problems buying but selling has been a nightmare.

Do you know of any other sites like them where people can sell their items without the headache? (Does this question violate the community standards for this forum? If so, my apologies)

Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

honey52 said:


> hey tpfers,
> If you were to be charged by VC for international duties for $146 would you elect to pay when you get your package? Is the VC 15% flat rate quite accurate or do they bother to refund you if it actually turns out to be cheaper than the 15%?



Hi, 
I just got a Celine bag from VC and chose to pay duties myself (shipping to USA). I wouldn't say VC's rate is accurate, it's inflated. DHL didn't deliver my package until I called them and they told me to pay duties online, which I did (10% rate like it should be). they delivered the package the next day. Phew, fast and easy this time. I only bought from VC because it was a rare bag and an amazing deal that I won't be able to find elsewhere, but I had my fare share of troubles with this site before. 
IHTH.


----------



## honey52

GemsBerry said:


> Hi,
> I just got a Celine bag from VC and chose to pay duties myself (shipping to USA). I wouldn't say VC's rate is accurate, it's inflated. DHL didn't deliver my package until I called them and they told me to pay duties online, which I did (10% rate like it should be). they delivered the package the next day. Phew, fast and easy this time. I only bought from VC because it was a rare bag and an amazing deal that I won't be able to find elsewhere, but I had my fare share of troubles with this site before.
> IHTH.


Thanks for the heads up. It's my first time buying from this site. 

I'm so very apprehensive because it's my first time buying secondhand. It's nonreturnable and from overseas. But I ended up purchasing a LV tulieries.


----------



## GemsBerry

honey52 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It's my first time buying from this site.
> 
> I'm so very apprehensive because it's my first time buying secondhand. It's nonreturnable and from overseas. But I ended up purchasing a LV tulieries.



Fingers crossed your first purchase goes smoothly. Keep us posted


----------



## yingting8023

hello,I'm new here.
I've just bought a Miu Miu bag on vestiaire collective,but still waiting(three and a half weeks).
I emailed vestiaire collective, they told me they had not received it and they did not know whether the seller had shipped it or not.
The seller is in UK.
Will it take such long time to ship to France?


----------



## Gravitsap

yingting8023 said:


> hello,I'm new here.
> I've just bought a Miu Miu bag on vestiaire collective,but still waiting(three and a half weeks).
> I emailed vestiaire collective, they told me they had not received it and they did not know whether the seller had shipped it or not.
> The seller is in UK.
> Will it take such long time to ship to France?


 Wow, that's quite a long time, as it is usually takes around 2-3 weeks to receive it from the time of purchase


----------



## Gravitsap

I would like to share my experience. I have bought two burberry items almost at the same time. I had big doubts about the coat authenticity and the scarf has been confirmed counterfeit by this forum experts. So I went to PayPal resolution centre and opened the dispute. Vestiaire responded immediately and asked me to return both items, advised me they refund as soon as it is in their possession. By the way, both items were from private sellers. Both items were with vestiaire almost two weeks ago delivered by DHL. Today I had enough of waiting, called PayPal and they resolved my claim almost immediately and it was in my favour. The only thing they have asked me to email them picture of my DHL receipt, as needed to see proof of postage. So I did. They did chase it up with DHL and in half hour the money were back into my account.


----------



## lovely64

Gravitsap said:


> I would like to share my experience. I have bought two burberry items almost at the same time. I had big doubts about the coat authenticity and the scarf has been confirmed counterfeit by this forum experts. So I went to PayPal resolution centre and opened the dispute. Vestiaire responded immediately and asked me to return both items, advised me they refund as soon as it is in their possession. By the way, both items were from private sellers. Both items were with vestiaire almost two weeks ago delivered by DHL. Today I had enough of waiting, called PayPal and they resolved my claim almost immediately and it was in my favour. The only thing they have asked me to email them picture of my DHL receipt, as needed to see proof of postage. So I did. They did chase it up with DHL and in half hour the money were back into my account.




Sorry about this. Would you mind sharing links so we can see the sellers?


----------



## jaclynshj

yingting8023 said:


> hello,I'm new here.
> I've just bought a Miu Miu bag on vestiaire collective,but still waiting(three and a half weeks).
> I emailed vestiaire collective, they told me they had not received it and they did not know whether the seller had shipped it or not.
> The seller is in UK.
> Will it take such long time to ship to France?



Hi, just to share, I ordered an Hermes item and the seller didn't send it out even after 2 weeks. I emailed VC and they followed up with the buyer. After 2 reminders, they informed me that the sale would be cancelled if the item was not posted soon because I think they give the seller a maximum of one month to mail it. Something like that. Eventually, the seller mailed the item and I received it... VC is terrible. Please check the prices with stores before purchasing. I see many Hermes items that are overpriced. They are selling a used item above the retail price of the same item that is new from the store. Beware. Use PayPal. Anything mentioned in the comments section does not carry any weight.


----------



## yingting8023

jaclynshj said:


> Hi, just to share, I ordered an Hermes item and the seller didn't send it out even after 2 weeks. I emailed VC and they followed up with the buyer. After 2 reminders, they informed me that the sale would be cancelled if the item was not posted soon because I think they give the seller a maximum of one month to mail it. Something like that. Eventually, the seller mailed the item and I received it... VC is terrible. Please check the prices with stores before purchasing. I see many Hermes items that are overpriced. They are selling a used item above the retail price of the same item that is new from the store. Beware. Use PayPal. Anything mentioned in the comments section does not carry any weight.




Yes, I think I will cancel it on March 19th.
It's the deadline.
Vc is awful,they can control nothing.
Thank you for your experience!
Will never think about the overprice before you told !


----------



## honey52

daisybear said:


> I bought a pair of Dior earrings a week ago and it's still marked waiting to be received.  I'm guessing I may not receive the item for another few weeks if I do.  What's annoying is that they've already taken my money, but they should really just put a pending claim until item has been received and about to be dispatched.  No real company charges your credit card until item is in hand and about to be dispatched.
> 
> The item I bought was listed as nwt and was a few hundred less than I've seen go on realreal so I was willing to take the risk, but it's also my first purchase.  It was also purchased from a first time seller.  I hope purchase goes smoothly.


how did things work out with your purchase? I'm in the middle of mine and recently got an email saying my item is going through quality control


----------



## daisybear

honey52 said:


> how did things work out with your purchase? I'm in the middle of mine and recently got an email saying my item is going through quality control



The person never mailed my item so they cancelled and credited me back.  I had a charge on my credit card for 3 weeks before they credited me and I messaged them a few times.  It was annoying.


----------



## honey52

daisybear said:


> The person never mailed my item so they cancelled and credited me back.  I had a charge on my credit card for 3 weeks before they credited me and I messaged them a few times.  It was annoying.


thats terrible


----------



## cyryla

daisybear said:


> The person never mailed my item so they cancelled and credited me back.  I had a charge on my credit card for 3 weeks before they credited me and I messaged them a few times.  It was annoying.




If it's a credit card it's impossible to freeze the funds and only take them when the item is dispatched. It's different if paid by PayPal from PayPal balance or indeed via the new PayPal/eBay pay after delivery service. It works differently with different payment methods. 
I live in the UK and they use DHL as a courier here. For me it meant that to post  the sold item I had to stay at home whole day waiting for them to turn up - they didn't give hourly slots and couldn't pick up from a secure location. I only realised that when I was trying to book a collection. I cancelled the sale, didn't make much money on my sale - definitely not enough to take a time off work to wait for DHL! 
I am not surprised that some people take their time to ship items or even cancel sales. Would be good if they offered some flexibility with the courier!


----------



## Gravitsap

lovely64 said:


> Sorry about this. Would you mind sharing links so we can see the sellers?


 sorry, can't copy /paste for some reason, but I have submitted the details of the sellers on fake burberry thread. I also wanted to say I feel I have been lucky this time. As for some reason  VC agreed to refund as soon as I opened the dispute via PayPal. I am not sure they did not have choice as the sellers were private. They could have disputed and make return difficult or even impossible. But as soon as PayPal was mentioned, they were OK with return and unconditional refund upon items arriving back with them. I felt like they did not want any confrontation by  PayPal. Maybe there are too many cases like that and they did have their warning from PayPal, I do not know. I still would not like to take another risk and purchase an item I am not  100 percent sure in. PayPal was great support for me this time, but I am not sure their support is guaranteed if something goes wrong next time. I haven't been totally put off buying off that Web site. I genuinely believe that there are lots of bargains in there, the risk of buying counterfeit is reduced (but still is present). I just have purchased my new LV wedges for £260 and I would have paid £550 in the shop. Can't wait to receive them. and then share my purchase in LV thread&#128521;


----------



## lovely64

cyryla said:


> If it's a credit card it's impossible to freeze the funds and only take them when the item is dispatched. It's different if paid by PayPal from PayPal balance or indeed via the new PayPal/eBay pay after delivery service. It works differently with different payment methods.
> I live in the UK and they use DHL as a courier here. For me it meant that to post  the sold item I had to stay at home whole day waiting for them to turn up - they didn't give hourly slots and couldn't pick up from a secure location. I only realised that when I was trying to book a collection. I cancelled the sale, didn't make much money on my sale - definitely not enough to take a time off work to wait for DHL!
> I am not surprised that some people take their time to ship items or even cancel sales. Would be good if they offered some flexibility with the courier!




How odd. I use Dhl expressed prepaid shipping and I am in Sweden. If you phone and make the arrangement you can certainly let Dhl know when you will be at home.


----------



## cyryla

lovely64 said:


> How odd. I use Dhl expressed prepaid shipping and I am in Sweden. If you phone and make the arrangement you can certainly let Dhl know when you will be at home.




Well I called DHL twice and was told that they only collect VC parcels Monday to Friday and won't give specific timing. VC also wasn't able to help as (at that time, maybe it changed after) they only used DHL. Haven't sole anything else for sale there since.


----------



## lovely64

cyryla said:


> Well I called DHL twice and was told that they only collect VC parcels Monday to Friday and won't give specific timing. VC also wasn't able to help as (at that time, maybe it changed after) they only used DHL. Haven't sole anything else for sale there since.




Maybe it's different now. I find their shipping policy easy and frankly the only reason why I sell with them.


----------



## Gravitsap

lovely64 said:


> Maybe it's different now. I find their shipping policy easy and frankly the only reason why I sell with them.


But they take 30 percent... Would not it be better to sell with eBay with recorded or with courier delivery? I am just trying to figure out the best way I can sell with. What is your opinion, please?


----------



## jlg12678

My experience with them as a buyer....there was a pair of loub's that I was interested in; however, they had been posted 11/2015.  I did not want to purchase unless I knew they were available.  I emailed the seller and had no response so I emailed Vestaire. They told me anything on the site is available for sale. Long story short, that is not the case. I personally am not comfortable purchasing through them and won't do it again.


----------



## lovely64

Gravitsap said:


> But they take 30 percent... Would not it be better to sell with eBay with recorded or with courier delivery? I am just trying to figure out the best way I can sell with. What is your opinion, please?




Yes, if you're in the us selling to buyers in the us. I am in Sweden so I have to deduct about 30% off of my selling price on ebay to account for pp fees, bad exchange rate from dollars to kronor, and that's not including shipping. Most of my ebay buyers are from the us so shipping is very expensive too.

Vc pays for shipping via Dhl and they transfer the euro amount into my bank account and no chance of getting scammed either.

Currently I am taking a break from selling on vc because their validation and curation teams are idiots.


----------



## Gravitsap

lovely64 said:


> Yes, if you're in the us selling to buyers in the us. I am in Sweden so I have to deduct about 30% off of my selling price on ebay to account for pp fees, bad exchange rate from dollars to kronor, and that's not including shipping. Most of my ebay buyers are from the us so shipping is very expensive too.
> 
> Vc pays for shipping via Dhl and they transfer the euro amount into my bank account and no chance of getting scammed either.
> 
> Currently I am taking a break from selling on vc because their validation and curation teams are idiots.


I see... I am in the  UK, I maybe totally wrong, but I believe eBay take 10% in here. Most of my buyers are local and I use local couriers when the postage is £4 at the most. And I do participate in eBay international shipping programme, which mean that international  buyer pay me UK delivery, I send it to eBay warehouse and they redirect it to the buyer at buyer cost. Most of the transactions goes smoothly, but of course there is always an odd one (I shall never forget when woman left me negative feedback for brand new bag saying it was faulty as in her opinion the handle was flipped over, she would not accept that was part of the bag design, which was clear on many pictures ), but this is rather exception.


----------



## demicouture

I've had one of the worst experiences on VC recently and VC still have not dealt with it!!! 
The IDIOTS have even deleted my comments on the item I had problems with!!!
Seller is KAMI, absolute nutcase and psycho but so is VC. They let through another few of her items to be sold and have the WORST customer service for ANY online business!!
I live in France and this is TYPICAL! 
It is a joke.
Bought an item that was misrepresented with pictures of another sellers item which had already sold a month earlier!
That is blatant FRAUD!!! Yep, FRAUD!!
So I ask to cancel the sale immediately and she goes all funny on me...
Sent emails to VC about her being fraudulent and they are totally cool about it... As she managed to put the bag up for sale AGAIN!
Sent them another email with the new link with a furious email, they seemed to have removed the item but everything else of her which also stinks by the way is still up.
My comments have however been DELETED by the rubbish VC team so any helpless buyer will now not know that this seller KAMI is a con!


----------



## Gravitsap

demicouture said:


> I've had one of the worst experiences on VC recently and VC still have not dealt with it!!!
> The IDIOTS have even deleted my comments on the item I had problems with!!!
> Seller is KAMI, absolute nutcase and psycho but so is VC. They let through another few of her items to be sold and have the WORST customer service for ANY online business!!
> I live in France and this is TYPICAL!
> It is a joke.
> Bought an item that was misrepresented with pictures of another sellers item which had already sold a month earlier!
> That is blatant FRAUD!!! Yep, FRAUD!!
> So I ask to cancel the sale immediately and she goes all funny on me...
> Sent emails to VC about her being fraudulent and they are totally cool about it... As she managed to put the bag up for sale AGAIN!
> Sent them another email with the new link with a furious email, they seemed to have removed the item but everything else of her which also stinks by the way is still up.
> My comments have however been DELETED by the rubbish VC team so any helpless buyer will now not know that this seller KAMI is a con!


Sorry about that.what was the item.,please? Could you give us a link?


----------



## lovely64

Gravitsap said:


> I see... I am in the  UK, I maybe totally wrong, but I believe eBay take 10% in here. Most of my buyers are local and I use local couriers when the postage is £4 at the most. And I do participate in eBay international shipping programme, which mean that international  buyer pay me UK delivery, I send it to eBay warehouse and they redirect it to the buyer at buyer cost. Most of the transactions goes smoothly, but of course there is always an odd one (I shall never forget when woman left me negative feedback for brand new bag saying it was faulty as in her opinion the handle was flipped over, she would not accept that was part of the bag design, which was clear on many pictures ), but this is rather exception.




Yes of course it goes for the uk too. I am in Sweden and when I get paid in other currencies on ebay it's about the same cost as vc for me.


----------



## lizziecat

I've just bought a Hermes Kelly 32 from a private seller on VC and so far my experience has been positive.  The seller has been responsive and friendly.  We both seem to have done everything okay - I just need to wait to see how things go.  I'll certainly provide an update asap.


----------



## Gravitsap

Have got these gorgeous wedges today, smooth transaction and speedy delivery


----------



## loriesara

Oh, it's been a long time since I've used VC and now I remember why: they are absolutely incompetent.

Deleted all of my items on sale, will probably delete my account if this does not resolve itself soon. I've mostly been a seller with VC and I've had so many problems, it's just not worth the risk: some of my items going missing for good, sales being cancelled because of their inadequate tracking systems etc, money transfers taking weeks... Telling from the messages on this forum, the buyer's side - that ain't any better.

So my problem this time?

Sold a beautiful, completely flawless item for a good price, packed it well in the original packaging, sent it to VC. I get notified after a few days that my item is "partially non-compliant", opening a negotiation with the buyer, who cancels the sale. At this point I have no idea why - I contact VC for details.

Turns out, that someone, at some point of the processing at VC, had thrown away the box and the original packaging of the item. Considering the type of item I sold, the original box and packaging is extremely important - basically so important, that the single reason for the canceling of the sale was that the original packaging was missing. 

What has happened since?


 VC kept blaming me for several emails for the missing original packaging
 When it was established that I had sent the original packaging, they kind of shrugged and said "well yeah, the original packaging might get thrown away, that can happen"
 Nobody from VC has apologised for their mistake
 Nobody from VC has offered any kind of compensation for permanent loss of value of my item
 Nobody from VC has taken any responsibility for their grave mistake
 They have completely disregarded that their own Terms and Conditions says, even after I have pointed it out: Vestiaire Collective shall only be liable for any loss or damage of Products from the moment it takes possession of the dispatched Products. If a Product is lost or damaged by the carrier to which the Product was consigned by the Seller for shipment to Vestiaire Collective, the Sellers compensation will depend on the compensation proposed by their chosen carrier.
 I apologise for my crass language, but they have effectively been ****ing with me and extremely impolite: when I told them that their messages were the worst apologies I had ever received, and that I was frustrated that they had not apologised properly or taken any responsibility for their mistake, as a reply I only received a note back: "Thank you for your kind message! Happy Easter to you!"... of course, without an apology or acknowledgement of their responsibility.

I'm utterly mortified by this company, their service and disregard for other people's property. I'm wondering what should be my next step... 

So yeah, I hope they keep this up and go out of business very soon! 

PS. As I've seen lots of complaining here about lengthy deliveries... Don't automatically think that the lengthy delivery is the fault of the seller! I have always been very speedy with shipping the item, but VC has had heaps of problems with different carriers, tracking systems and finding parcels - as said, a couple of times they permanently lost the items I had sold (and tried to blame it on me for another four weeks, I had to get someone from DHL to call them and prove that the parcel had been delivered, and then it took another month to be compensated for the items...) And other times, it took weeks for VC to find the parcels that had been delivered ages ago, sales got cancelled and all the while they kept blaming the sellers by telling the buyers that "the seller has not shipped the item yet". So, yeah - incompetent beyond words.


----------



## starwhip

wow loriesara, that sounds like a nightmare! i hope a rep will see your post and do something about this.


----------



## ChanelChap

I purchased a pair of Lanvin trousers last week. The seller has taken no action so far. I'm confused because he has a very high rating and has sold many, many items before.

VC reached out to him to follow up, but there's still been no action.

Is there a way to contact sellers directly?


----------



## loriesara

ChanelChap said:


> I purchased a pair of Lanvin trousers last week. The seller has taken no action so far. I'm confused because he has a very high rating and has sold many, many items before.
> 
> VC reached out to him to follow up, but there's still been no action.
> 
> Is there a way to contact sellers directly?



Leave a comment on the sold item and ask what's up. That's how the buyers have notified me when VC has screwed up the shipping but still kept blaming me to the buyer 

Now, I have absolutely no idea what's the deal in your case... but it's totally possible that your seller has sent the item a week ago and VC has just messed up their tracking/shipping again. Has happened to me multiple times. And they always lie to the buyer, saying that "the seller has not shipped the item, they are not replying to our messages" etc, even though it's THEM - that they have no idea where the parcel is. As said above, I once had to have a DHL manager call them to prove that the parcel in question had in fact been delivered: to the detail of the name of the person accepting the parcel! - and that they just couldn't find it. 

Of course it's possible that in your case the seller is just not holding their end of the deal very well, but it's equally feasible that VC is the one at fault here - I've had multiple sales cancelled because it took too long for VC to find, identify & locate the parcel and by the time they did, it was too late. Aaaaaall the while telling the buyer I had just not shipped the item, go figure...


----------



## katja_246

loriesara said:


> Oh, it's been a long time since I've used VC and now I remember why: they are absolutely incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted all of my items on sale, will probably delete my account if this does not resolve itself soon. I've mostly been a seller with VC and I've had so many problems, it's just not worth the risk: some of my items going missing for good, sales being cancelled because of their inadequate tracking systems etc, money transfers taking weeks... Telling from the messages on this forum, the buyer's side - that ain't any better.
> 
> 
> 
> So my problem this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Sold a beautiful, completely flawless item for a good price, packed it well in the original packaging, sent it to VC. I get notified after a few days that my item is "partially non-compliant", opening a negotiation with the buyer, who cancels the sale. At this point I have no idea why - I contact VC for details.
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, that someone, at some point of the processing at VC, had thrown away the box and the original packaging of the item. Considering the type of item I sold, the original box and packaging is extremely important - basically so important, that the single reason for the canceling of the sale was that the original packaging was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened since?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VC kept blaming me for several emails for the missing original packaging
> 
> When it was established that I had sent the original packaging, they kind of shrugged and said "well yeah, the original packaging might get thrown away, that can happen"
> 
> Nobody from VC has apologised for their mistake
> 
> Nobody from VC has offered any kind of compensation for permanent loss of value of my item
> 
> Nobody from VC has taken any responsibility for their grave mistake
> 
> They have completely disregarded that their own Terms and Conditions says, even after I have pointed it out: Vestiaire Collective shall only be liable for any loss or damage of Products from the moment it takes possession of the dispatched Products. If a Product is lost or damaged by the carrier to which the Product was consigned by the Seller for shipment to Vestiaire Collective, the Sellers compensation will depend on the compensation proposed by their chosen carrier.
> 
> I apologise for my crass language, but they have effectively been ****ing with me and extremely impolite: when I told them that their messages were the worst apologies I had ever received, and that I was frustrated that they had not apologised properly or taken any responsibility for their mistake, as a reply I only received a note back: "Thank you for your kind message! Happy Easter to you!"... of course, without an apology or acknowledgement of their responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm utterly mortified by this company, their service and disregard for other people's property. I'm wondering what should be my next step...
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I hope they keep this up and go out of business very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. As I've seen lots of complaining here about lengthy deliveries... Don't automatically think that the lengthy delivery is the fault of the seller! I have always been very speedy with shipping the item, but VC has had heaps of problems with different carriers, tracking systems and finding parcels - as said, a couple of times they permanently lost the items I had sold (and tried to blame it on me for another four weeks, I had to get someone from DHL to call them and prove that the parcel had been delivered, and then it took another month to be compensated for the items...) And other times, it took weeks for VC to find the parcels that had been delivered ages ago, sales got cancelled and all the while they kept blaming the sellers by telling the buyers that "the seller has not shipped the item yet". So, yeah - incompetent beyond words.




Wow this sounds awful! I am so sorry for you!


----------



## katja_246

My experience was so-so. I bought a Prada coat on the site once, sadly not for a good deal, but I really wanted it, but when I received it and that is after 'quality control' mind you, there were lighters and a receipt from a bar in the coat jackets. Yes there was nothing wrong with the coat and all, but still, you can't check it that carefully if there are still receipts in the pocket. 

My experience as a seller, I just recently got rid of some things in my closet, is like you mentioned above that their parcel tracking is awful. I usually ship the item in max 3 days and days after I get emails from them to send the item on its way. Where I live there is only one option for the carrier, so it can't be that hard to track the item. 
I also sold a bag and have not yet received the money, although it passed their check and everything and was informed that I would receive it in the next payment period whatever that may be, because I already received money from things sold afterwards. 


So yeah, my experience is not that good either, but I don't want to sell on ebay and I don't no any other place to sell on when in Europe. So recs are welcome


----------



## Gravitsap

katja_246 said:


> My experience was so-so. I bought a Prada coat on the site once, sadly not for a good deal, but I really wanted it, but when I received it and that is after 'quality control' mind you, there were lighters and a receipt from a bar in the coat jackets. Yes there was nothing wrong with the coat and all, but still, you can't check it that carefully if there are still receipts in the pocket.
> 
> My experience as a seller, I just recently got rid of some things in my closet, is like you mentioned above that their parcel tracking is awful. I usually ship the item in max 3 days and days after I get emails from them to send the item on its way. Where I live there is only one option for the carrier, so it can't be that hard to track the item.
> I also sold a bag and have not yet received the money, although it passed their check and everything and was informed that I would receive it in the next payment period whatever that may be, because I already received money from things sold afterwards.
> 
> 
> So yeah, my experience is not that good either, but I don't want to sell on ebay and I don't no any other place to sell on when in Europe. So recs are welcome


 Sorry to hear of your experience with VC. I understand you are in Europe, why won't you sell on eBay though?


----------



## lizziecat

katja_246 said:


> My experience was so-so. I bought a Prada coat on the site once, sadly not for a good deal, but I really wanted it, but when I received it and that is after 'quality control' mind you, there were lighters and a receipt from a bar in the coat jackets. Yes there was nothing wrong with the coat and all, but still, you can't check it that carefully if there are still receipts in the pocket.
> 
> My experience as a seller, I just recently got rid of some things in my closet, is like you mentioned above that their parcel tracking is awful. I usually ship the item in max 3 days and days after I get emails from them to send the item on its way. Where I live there is only one option for the carrier, so it can't be that hard to track the item.
> I also sold a bag and have not yet received the money, although it passed their check and everything and was informed that I would receive it in the next payment period whatever that may be, because I already received money from things sold afterwards.
> 
> 
> So yeah, my experience is not that good either, but I don't want to sell on ebay and I don't no any other place to sell on when in Europe. So recs are welcome


Have you not considered Hardly Ever Worn It?  They are UK based and I have bought from them several times without any concerns.  I am not sure, though, of how quickly buyers can move items on, but they may be worth a try?


----------



## ChanelChap

loriesara said:


> Leave a comment on the sold item and ask what's up. That's how the buyers have notified me when VC has screwed up the shipping but still kept blaming me to the buyer
> 
> Now, I have absolutely no idea what's the deal in your case... but it's totally possible that your seller has sent the item a week ago and VC has just messed up their tracking/shipping again. Has happened to me multiple times. And they always lie to the buyer, saying that "the seller has not shipped the item, they are not replying to our messages" etc, even though it's THEM - that they have no idea where the parcel is. As said above, I once had to have a DHL manager call them to prove that the parcel in question had in fact been delivered: to the detail of the name of the person accepting the parcel! - and that they just couldn't find it.
> 
> Of course it's possible that in your case the seller is just not holding their end of the deal very well, but it's equally feasible that VC is the one at fault here - I've had multiple sales cancelled because it took too long for VC to find, identify & locate the parcel and by the time they did, it was too late. Aaaaaall the while telling the buyer I had just not shipped the item, go figure...



Yes, this is absolutely what happened. VC didn't tell me that he had already shipped the pants to them for authentication. So, they blamed him even though they were responsible for what I bought by that point.

Do you know where they send the items to be authenticated? UK? Europe?


----------



## katja_246

Gravitsap said:


> Sorry to hear of your experience with VC. I understand you are in Europe, why won't you sell on eBay though?




To be honest I don't really know. I live in a very small country so the specific ebay site won't attract many buyers, but the main reason is that I have heard so much about scams and how people will say your bag was faulty keep yours and return a fake to you that I am a little bit scared to try it. 
Also from the buyers point of view I just think there are a lot of fakes on there, or at least there used to be.


----------



## katja_246

lizziecat said:


> Have you not considered Hardly Ever Worn It?  They are UK based and I have bought from them several times without any concerns.  I am not sure, though, of how quickly buyers can move items on, but they may be worth a try?




Thanks for the tip, I have never heard of it, but will check it out!


----------



## Harper Quinn

katja_246 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I have never heard of it, but will check it out!



For bags I can recommend labelsmostwanted and naughtipidginsnest. Both based in the UK, both really lovely people that I've bought and sold from.


----------



## Gravitsap

katja_246 said:


> To be honest I don't really know. I live in a very small country so the specific ebay site won't attract many buyers, but the main reason is that I have heard so much about scams and how people will say your bag was faulty keep yours and return a fake to you that I am a little bit scared to try it.
> Also from the buyers point of view I just think there are a lot of fakes on there, or at least there used to be.


Oh, I would never thought of the bag being replaced &#128558; also if the bag is used then the replica must have identical tear and wear as on sale item. I do believe that this kind of fraud is still possible, but not that easy if seller is careful and take lots of pics in and out. And I totally agree there are lots of fakes in there,unfortunately &#128533; Still, if careful, then can get a real bargain sometimes


----------



## Gravitsap

Harper Quinn said:


> For bags I can recommend labelsmostwanted and naughtipidginsnest. Both based in the UK, both really lovely people that I've bought and sold from.


Thank you for the tip! I have looked at the first one and it seems nice. I can not find the second one?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you for the tip! I have looked at the first one and it seems nice. I can not find the second one?



https://www.npnbags.co.uk/


----------



## ScottyGal

lizziecat said:


> Have you not considered Hardly Ever Worn It?  They are UK based and I have bought from them several times without any concerns.  I am not sure, though, of how quickly buyers can move items on, but they may be worth a try?



+1

I've bought from Hardly Ever Worn It before and can't fault it


----------



## cyryla

Hi, has anyone ever bought from http://avamaria.myshopify.com/collections/bags
Are they trustworthy and selling genuine articles?
Thanks!


----------



## Kimora

Hi everyone, I have just purchased a Chanel from Vestiaire.. Wish I knew this thread before and not to make a quick purchase from that site... Hope it's real since I have paid all my salaries and savings on it... Luckily I paid by PP... Will keep you guys posted... Happy Easter everyone...


----------



## lovely64

Kimora said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased a Chanel from Vestiaire.. Wish I knew this thread before and not to make a quick purchase from that site... Hope it's real since I have paid all my salaries and savings on it... Luckily I paid by PP... Will keep you guys posted... Happy Easter everyone...




Was it the chanel boy bag? I am Kat btw[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;

Happy Easter to you too [emoji214][emoji195][emoji195][emoji513]


----------



## Gravitsap

lovely64 said:


> Was it the chanel boy bag? I am Kat btw[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Easter to you too [emoji214][emoji195][emoji195][emoji513]


 Wow, Kat! So you think there is a possibility that boy bag is counterfeit?&#128556; happy easter to you too &#127881;&#129299;


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased a Chanel from Vestiaire.. Wish I knew this thread before and not to make a quick purchase from that site... Hope it's real since I have paid all my salaries and savings on it... Luckily I paid by PP... Will keep you guys posted... Happy Easter everyone...


Fingers crossed!&#128556; yes ,please, keep us updated x


----------



## Kimora

lovely64 said:


> Was it the chanel boy bag? I am Kat btw[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Easter to you too [emoji214][emoji195][emoji195][emoji513]


Hi Kat yes I am the buyer... Have read all you guys posts on it and decided to ask for opinions since it's TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE&#55357;&#56841; 

The Vestiaire control team will have to use their best knowledge to authenticate that BOY or they will have another bad review again...

Nice to know you Kat...btw the name is a boy name in Swedish... I google it and found out... A bit dodgy there I guess... Sleepless nights for me&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Hi Kat yes I am the buyer... Have read all you guys posts on it and decided to ask for opinions since it's TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> The Vestiaire control team will have to use their best knowledge to authenticate that BOY or they will have another bad review again...
> 
> Nice to know you Kat...btw the name is a boy name in Swedish... I google it and found out... A bit dodgy there I guess... Sleepless nights for me&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Hi Kimora, all I can say is do not worry too much. You have paid by PayPal after all &#128077;If in unfortunate event for it to be found counterfeit I would advise for you to go to PayPal Resolution centre. I am pretty sure that in a few hours you get a response from VC advising you to post it back by DHL and they refund you as soon as they get it back, they will provide you with postage label so you won't have to pay for the postage. The most important thing is to have the paper from DHL with delivery talking number, PayPal may ask for a copy of it in the future. Once it is received back by VC they are very slow with refund. But I would advise to give a call to  PayPal and providing there is a record about it has been delivered on DHL website you will be refunded almost immediately by PayPal. One thing I advise you not to do is to contact VC outside of PayPal. In this case they may agree for the bag to be returned back to them, but they also say that will have to do another check on it, which you really do not want to hear, as it is almost as they put a condition on your refund. I am writing all this based on my experience. I am positive you will be fine


----------



## Vannebc

It happened to me once, the item arrived without all the packaging that was promised plus the item was not new as stated and to me that was it. I have to be brain dead to go back and even look at their website.


----------



## Gravitsap

Harper Quinn said:


> https://www.npnbags.co.uk/


 great,thank you. I am expecting a big parcel from my friend in Russia with lots of genuine designer bags and top fashion clothing. She is very spoiled little lady and get tired of her things very quick, lol. Now she has asked me if I could sell it for her, because I believe it is a good market here in the UK. She did set her prices very low, which make it very interesting, so I am looking for the best place for our listings


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Hi Kimora, all I can say is do not worry too much. You have paid by PayPal after all &#128077;If in unfortunate event for it to be found counterfeit I would advise for you to go to PayPal Resolution centre. I am pretty sure that in a few hours you get a response from VC advising you to post it back by DHL and they refund you as soon as they get it back, they will provide you with postage label so you won't have to pay for the postage. The most important thing is to have the paper from DHL with delivery talking number, PayPal may ask for a copy of it in the future. Once it is received back by VC they are very slow with refund. But I would advise to give a call to  PayPal and providing there is a record about it has been delivered on DHL website you will be refunded almost immediately by PayPal. One thing I advise you not to do is to contact VC outside of PayPal. In this case they may agree for the bag to be returned back to them, but they also say that will have to do another check on it, which you really do not want to hear, as it is almost as they put a condition on your refund. I am writing all this based on my experience. I am positive you will be fine


Thank you very much for your advice... It's very wise of u...I will not contact VC if it's counterfeit... You are a star...&#128516;


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Thank you very much for your advice... It's very wise of u...I will not contact VC if it's counterfeit... You are a star...&#128516;


You see, I asked you not to contact them directly because I did both. I have send them a message via Facebook messenger and I have also send a message in PayPal resolution centre at the same time. They have responded to both my messages. But the respond was different. In PayPal resolution centre they said please download our return label, and  we refund upon arrival. In FB messenger they said we have to receive it back and give it another check &#128580;. I have dismissed  their FB message, as all was matter what was stated in PayPal resolution centre. Same thing with VC has happened to me twice. And both times I had full refund. So I believe you will be fine. And there is still chance the bag is genuine &#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## Gravitsap

One more strange thing has happened to me today. VC announced free delivery with their promotional code. So I thought that maybe a good opportunity to buy one bag I was eyeing for a while from States. I have tried to make a purchase, used this code (would save me about £24 in postage), but the total price did not get reduced. I did it with my mobile app. So I went on the website on my PC. Tried it there. No luck, it was asking for full price. Then the dialogue window has popped up asking if I need any help. So I told them that their promotional code does not work. They have confirmed that and provided me with a new one I did not buy the bag in the end. Do not know even why . The new code they gave me does work.


----------



## lizziecat

lizziecat said:


> I've just bought a Hermes Kelly 32 from a private seller on VC and so far my experience has been positive.  The seller has been responsive and friendly.  We both seem to have done everything okay - I just need to wait to see how things go.  I'll certainly provide an update asap.



Bag has arrived safely today and it is everything I wished for.  A perfect transaction from both the seller and from VC.  I'll post pics later on the Hermes forum.  I think what helped my transaction is that I had detailed conversation with the seller, really liked her and researched her on the site.  She shipped the item speedily and in fairness to VC they responded in the same way.  I would certainly recommend careful purchases from them.


----------



## jacobcharliee

I have purchased from Vestiaire collection. It gives me too much benefit because of second hand material. I sold them in best price and people got excited purchasing them. thanks Vestiaire collection.


----------



## Gravitsap

lizziecat said:


> Bag has arrived safely today and it is everything I wished for.  A perfect transaction from both the seller and from VC.  I'll post pics later on the Hermes forum.  I think what helped my transaction is that I had detailed conversation with the seller, really liked her and researched her on the site.  She shipped the item speedily and in fairness to VC they responded in the same way.  I would certainly recommend careful purchases from them.


Congrats! Your post yet another confirmation that VC must not be skipped from the list of our bargain places. It is definitely worthy website, but we still have to be careful and not to follow purchasing blindly. Always check and double check!


----------



## fresher

loriesara said:


> Oh, it's been a long time since I've used VC and now I remember why: they are absolutely incompetent.
> 
> Deleted all of my items on sale, will probably delete my account if this does not resolve itself soon. I've mostly been a seller with VC and I've had so many problems, it's just not worth the risk: some of my items going missing for good, sales being cancelled because of their inadequate tracking systems etc, money transfers taking weeks... Telling from the messages on this forum, the buyer's side - that ain't any better.
> 
> So my problem this time?
> 
> Sold a beautiful, completely flawless item for a good price, packed it well in the original packaging, sent it to VC. I get notified after a few days that my item is "partially non-compliant", opening a negotiation with the buyer, who cancels the sale. At this point I have no idea why - I contact VC for details.
> 
> Turns out, that someone, at some point of the processing at VC, had thrown away the box and the original packaging of the item. Considering the type of item I sold, the original box and packaging is extremely important - basically so important, that the single reason for the canceling of the sale was that the original packaging was missing.
> 
> What has happened since?
> 
> 
> VC kept blaming me for several emails for the missing original packaging
> When it was established that I had sent the original packaging, they kind of shrugged and said "well yeah, the original packaging might get thrown away, that can happen"
> Nobody from VC has apologised for their mistake
> Nobody from VC has offered any kind of compensation for permanent loss of value of my item
> Nobody from VC has taken any responsibility for their grave mistake
> They have completely disregarded that their own Terms and Conditions says, even after I have pointed it out: Vestiaire Collective shall only be liable for any loss or damage of Products from the moment it takes possession of the dispatched Products. If a Product is lost or damaged by the carrier to which the Product was consigned by the Seller for shipment to Vestiaire Collective, the Sellers compensation will depend on the compensation proposed by their chosen carrier.
> I apologise for my crass language, but they have effectively been ****ing with me and extremely impolite: when I told them that their messages were the worst apologies I had ever received, and that I was frustrated that they had not apologised properly or taken any responsibility for their mistake, as a reply I only received a note back: "Thank you for your kind message! Happy Easter to you!"... of course, without an apology or acknowledgement of their responsibility.
> 
> I'm utterly mortified by this company, their service and disregard for other people's property. I'm wondering what should be my next step...
> 
> So yeah, I hope they keep this up and go out of business very soon!
> 
> PS. As I've seen lots of complaining here about lengthy deliveries... Don't automatically think that the lengthy delivery is the fault of the seller! I have always been very speedy with shipping the item, but VC has had heaps of problems with different carriers, tracking systems and finding parcels - as said, a couple of times they permanently lost the items I had sold (and tried to blame it on me for another four weeks, I had to get someone from DHL to call them and prove that the parcel had been delivered, and then it took another month to be compensated for the items...) And other times, it took weeks for VC to find the parcels that had been delivered ages ago, sales got cancelled and all the while they kept blaming the sellers by telling the buyers that "the seller has not shipped the item yet". So, yeah - incompetent beyond words.




May I know if you have gotten  your compensation when item lost in transit?
I had an experience that item got checked and accepted but lost in their office. Buyer didn't get the items, and I needed to wait for about 1.5 months for the money. So I'm being cautious now. I take photos for every packet before sending, but not sure if it helps.

About the partial complainant, I have similar experiences too. sending items with strass and come back with missing strass. I'm so frustrated. It was all perfect when sent. I really not sure what they have done and take care my item.. ;(


----------



## loriesara

fresher said:


> May I know if you have gotten  your compensation when item lost in transit?
> I had an experience that item got checked and accepted but lost in their office. Buyer didn't get the items, and I needed to wait for about 1.5 months for the money. So I'm being cautious now. I take photos for every packet before sending, but not sure if it helps.
> 
> About the partial complainant, I have similar experiences too. sending items with strass and come back with missing strass. I'm so frustrated. It was all perfect when sent. I really not sure what they have done and take care my item.. ;(



I was compensated, yes... but after a REALLY LONG time, even longer than in your case. It took two weeks to get them to admit they had lost the item after the sale was cancelled, which was after a month of the initial purchase. And after that, I think I had to wait for another month or two and had to contact their customer service once or twice, as they just didn't transfer the money. I've had that happen twice, first time I was in contact with the buyer and she knew it wasn't my fault. The second time I wrote in the comments of the sold item, but the buyer never replied... so I imagine she just thought the whole time that I was a bad seller and never sent the item and that's definitely what VC would tell the buyer 

The photo thing is complicated, as there isn't really anyway to 100% prove nothing happened to the item (or like in my case, that I sent the item with the original packaing) unless you, say - film the entire process from packing it to the moment the clerk at the post office takes it from you  which isn't really feasible or reasonable 
Although, I spoke to a friend who is a lawyer and she said that from a legal point of view, it might be enough that the ad had the packaging and in your case - the strass. 

I am still so furious when thinking about this, I can't believe they can just get away with it. So far, no resolution of any kind or even an apology. 

I'm sure things can go right and they have gone right for me as a seller several times, yet the risk is just too high. I do think it's a huge risk to deal with them, as there is no control on what happens for the buyer or the seller. I don't want to be spending my time constantly trying to sort out their mistakes for them, which seems to happen way too often: I've sold a total of 14 items on VC and almost every third item has had a lengthy problem, lost item or tracking or damaged item. 

Not worth it.


----------



## klararaw

Hello, maybe you can help me. I found this drew chloe bag on internet. Seller tells me that she bought it on vestiairecollective.com and that she dont know for 100% if its real
Do you think its real? Any opinion will be huge! I only have one day to decide


----------



## honey52

So I received my item! A monogram tuilieres, bought on 3/11/16 and received on 3/23/16. I heard crickets until 3/16 and it took them 2 days to confirm authenticity. 

They only notify you once they receive it, so the only way you get to know that your seller has sent it is if your seller lets you know and they themselves give you a tracking code. I asked mine and she confirmed that she sent it in, so that was nice. 

Came in it's dustbag, and then in a large thick shipping pouch and then in the box. DHL left it at the office where I can sign with the office to pick it up. One thing I liked about DHL is that you can sign up to get texts about status, and it notifies you when it's delivered. Also, the delivery guy left a message stating that my office has it. 

The bag has more patina than I initially thought according to the photos. My impression is that it was more of a white (new) than a honey. But it's an even honey and I am very happy about the cleanliness and even color. I wonder if anyone else who has bought LVs online has gotten a bag with more patina than the pictures show? 

I'm happy about the pricing, but this is also due to the March discount ($75 off purchase over certain price) they were running in addition to being able to negotiate the price. Without a discount code, calculating the VAT and shipping, I don't think I will be purchasing again. But, hey, I could surprise myself....

Although Pascale has only listed 3 items, and does not have extensive selling history, I'm very happy to have worked with her. She answers all questions efficiently, negotiating price with her was fast, and the bag has been given the green light by CarolDiva and a lovely tpfer on here who is steadfast in authenticating for us in the LV Shopping forum. 

I'm super happy!!!


----------



## cyryla

klararaw said:


> Hello, maybe you can help me. I found this drew chloe bag on internet. Seller tells me that she bought it on vestiairecollective.com and that she dont know for 100% if its real
> 
> Do you think its real? Any opinion will be huge! I only have one day to decide




There is an 'authenticate this Chloe' thread here, you should ask there. Though with two photos only it might not be possible to tell. 
Good luck


----------



## klararaw

cyryla said:


> There is an 'authenticate this Chloe' thread here, you should ask there. Though with two photos only it might not be possible to tell.
> Good luck



thank you for answear  
i wrote at topic  'authenticate this Chloe' and put there more photos. I hope somebody will help me.
Thank you again! Have nice day


----------



## BanIslander

My first and only experience was horrible. They sent me a bag that was waaaaaay more damaged than described and they would not let me return it. NOTHiNG!


----------



## BanIslander

Oh and i paid above retail for a damaged bag heavily used


----------



## Gravitsap

Oh, One more thing has happened yesterday. Ok, I have decided not to buy the bag I liked, as the free delivery Easter code did not work, but VC stepped in and gave me another code which worked, I still have lost my desire for the bag some how (can anyone explain how does women brain work and why it is so illogical? lol:lolots Well, I did like LV scarf and made an offer and the seller has accepted it. So I did proceed with payment and was thinking like oh why did not i make this offer yesterday, would get a free delivery. When I got to the payment page the free delivery code from yesterday (which I am sure had to expire by now) was still there and I havent been charged for delivery somehow


----------



## okbk33

I've bought 2 items on VC, and both not as described.... Fur vest literally with wholes in it! (Marked as very good condition) and Chanel bag that had probably sweet cocktail spilled inside the bag... All the pockets were sticking together...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Despite my not so stellar experience with them I continue browsing there. Especially Goyard pieces... but I'm very cautious when it comes to actually buying anything after hearing all those bad experiences here. I don't understand how a company can justify providing such bad service...


----------



## Gravitsap

CrackBerryCream said:


> Despite my not so stellar experience with them I continue browsing there. Especially Goyard pieces... but I'm very cautious when it comes to actually buying anything after hearing all those bad experiences here. I don't understand how a company can justify providing such bad service...


This is how I came across this forum. I wanted to hear the experiences and have realised that I can not trust VC blindly. But again. When do people complain on line? When something bad has happened and they need an advice. We are most likely not to share our good experience as this is how we are. When I have purchased Burberry trousers for my daughter VC contacted me that there was a small spot on the material and they wanted to make sure I am happy with it and they can proceed with the purchase, they have send me a picture of that mark. When the trousers arrived they were perfect, that spot could have been just brushed off, so I even did not understand the fuss they have made out of it, but still was to their credit to point at it.


----------



## mariazinha

I have bought a bag, and shoes through them and no issue, they did their job and in the end I was satisfied. Every time I contacted their customer service they were very polite and helpful.

HOWEVER here are my thoughts :

Comments section: you can absolutely NOT rely on them! My friend bought a bag, in the 'seller's word' section it was noted as 'never used' and with 'tag attached', after a few questions asked in the comments section, the seller assured it was really brand new and immaculate - OK. Upon reception, the bag was clearly used, stained and no tag in sight. She sent it bag stating it was not compliant, their answer after a few days 'inspection': it is compliant with the 'Good condition' description. Usually, an item which is never worn and as brand new would be marked 'Very Good condition', that was a nice trick from the seller, and clearly you cannot trust all that chit chat in the comments section.

Sellers bias: I am currently trying to sell a beige Boy bag. I saw the exact same bag for sale but in black, now this is a much more common color, well MY bag never got to the front page and never got their 'WE LOVE' - I am guessing you have to be a good seller or know someone working there to get in their good shoes. It doesn't matter what beauty you are selling.

Commission: While calculating my final sales commissions, I noticed it wasn't what they are announcing in their FAQ, i.e: for that boy bag, the difference was huge. From 18 to 21%! I contacted them for an explanation, and well ... it is an interesting shady pyramidal type scheme  they are really good!!! 

Shipping: Too many cases of lost items, lost in the mail or at their headquarters, luckily I live in Paris and I have always brought them myself, and even that is quite stressful bc the employee scans your item as 'shipped' but you received the confirmation email like 30 mns later, in the meantime, what if it disappears and they didn't scan it right...............

In 2 words : SHADY and BEWARE !


----------



## Gravitsap

mariazinha said:


> HOWEVER here are my thoughts :
> 
> Comments section: you can absolutely NOT rely on them! My friend bought a bag, in the 'seller's word' section it was noted as 'never used' and with 'tag attached', after a few questions asked in the comments section, the seller assured it was really brand new and immaculate - OK. Upon reception, the bag was clearly used, stained and no tag in sight. She sent it bag stating it was not compliant, their answer after a few days 'inspection': it is compliant with the 'Good condition' description. Usually, an item which is never worn and as brand new would be marked 'Very Good condition', that was a nice trick from the seller, and clearly you cannot trust all that chit chat in the comments section.
> 
> Sellers bias: I am currently trying to sell a beige Boy bag. I saw the exact same bag for sale but in black, now this is a much more common color, well MY bag never got to the front page and never got their 'WE LOVE' - I am guessing you have to be a good seller or know someone working there to get in their good shoes. It doesn't matter what beauty you are selling.
> 
> Commission: While calculating my final sales commissions, I noticed it wasn't what they are announcing in their FAQ, i.e: for that boy bag, the difference was huge. From 18 to 21%! I contacted them for an explanation, and well ... it is an interesting shady pyramidal type scheme  they are really good!!!
> 
> In 2 words : SHADY and BEWARE !


 spot on about the comments. It is definitely worth checking them, as sometimes you may see something important what help you to make your decision to buy or not to buy. There is a fake burberry scarf in there I have commented on pointing exactly at where the problem is with it. There is a LV scarf in there, it is clearly washed, so obvious from the pictures! And it is dry clean only. The seller was stupid enough to say in her listing that the scarf will be washed and ironed before posting... But then in the comments answering my question she insisted it has never been washed. Somebody will believe her &#128534; and the scarf will be compliant! Then again I have bought immaculate LV trainers listed as in fair condition. I would not have touched them with a budge pole if I knew what I know now. But I have asked the seller what was wrong with them, as on the pictures they did look simply stunning. She said she did make an error in her listing and the trainers were in pristine condition. And I did believe her. And I did never regret it.


----------



## honey52

Gravitsap said:


> spot on about the comments. It is definitely worth checking them, as sometimes you may see something important what help you to make your decision to buy or not to buy. There is a fake burberry scarf in there I have commented on pointing exactly at where the problem is with it. There is a LV scarf in there, it is clearly washed, so obvious from the pictures! And it is dry clean only. The seller was stupid enough to say in her listing that the scarf will be washed and ironed before posting... But then in the comments answering my question she insisted it has never been washed. Somebody will believe her &#128534; and the scarf will be compliant! Then again I have bought immaculate LV trainers listed as in fair condition. I would not have touched them with a budge pole if I knew what I know now. But I have asked the seller what was wrong with them, as on the pictures they did look simply stunning. She said she did make an error in her listing and the trainers were in pristine condition. And I did believe her. And I did never regret it.


i think it's great that if you see a fake you've commented about it. it's one thing to know you're buying fake (still wrong but you're not being had) and it's another to buy thinking that it's real.


----------



## Gravitsap

honey52 said:


> i think it's great that if you see a fake you've commented about it. it's one thing to know you're buying fake (still wrong but you're not being had) and it's another to buy thinking that it's real.


Honey52, we have concluded here a few posts ago that comments can be very useful. And especially the ones after the item received! There is no feedback on  VC. But by saying "thank you, have received my item, as described "  or to indicate there was a problem, we actually help each other. If I want to buy something I go into sellers profile, I take particular interest in their sold items and see if there were any comments left. Sometimes I see something which put me off buying and I do not want to take a risk.


----------



## honey52

Gravitsap said:


> Honey52, we have concluded here a few posts ago that comments can be very useful. And especially the ones after the item received! There is no feedback on  VC. But by saying "thank you, have received my item, as described "  or to indicate there was a problem, we actually help each other. If I want to buy something I go into sellers profile, I take particular interest in their sold items and see if there were any comments left. Sometimes I see something which put me off buying and I do not want to take a risk.


I will definitely need to do that for the seller I purchased from. 

On another note, I had been looking at these earrings, I saw them when I went to Vegas and decided against them for a more traditional crystal set of Chanel earrings. I would love to buy them for a cheaper price (used) but I was recently on the Chanel forum and have been made aware that fakes can have stamps/hallmarks as well. I also think it's odd that the two pair that are currently posted online by two different sellers, have already sold the same exact earring at least once, each, in the last month that I'm aware of. Chances that there are FOUR of these exact earrings out there being sold by the same two sellers...it seems kind of odd to me personally but I don't know if thats just me. 

Here's the link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...anel/gold-metal-earrings-chanel-2484720.shtml


----------



## Gravitsap

honey52 said:


> I will definitely need to do that for the seller I purchased from.
> 
> On another note, I had been looking at these earrings, I saw them when I went to Vegas and decided against them for a more traditional crystal set of Chanel earrings. I would love to buy them for a cheaper price (used) but I was recently on the Chanel forum and have been made aware that fakes can have stamps/hallmarks as well. I also think it's odd that the two pair that are currently posted online by two different sellers, have already sold the same exact earring at least once, each, in the last month that I'm aware of. Chances that there are FOUR of these exact earrings out there being sold by the same two sellers...it seems kind of odd to me personally but I don't know if thats just me.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...anel/gold-metal-earrings-chanel-2484720.shtml


I would totally agree with what you are saying, but then again every case is different. I have checked your seller and I saw that she is a business seller. There is a big possibility she is selling not her personal items, and it is possible she has been given identical earrings for sale.  Yes, I agree, ,it's a bit fishy, but hopefully you will be able to authenticate it upon arrival and if you have any single doubt about its authenticity, then you always can return it back, as it's a business seller, so won't be a problem at all. After all you have to be certain you have got a true item.


----------



## cyryla

Their curation team is another issue. They are not consistent at all! 
I tried to list shoes worn only once with a fair price in my opinion reflecting the condition but they suggested much lower price due to being used. I rejected and didn't list in the end. 
Then I see bags, clearly used, for a price 20% above the retail price!!


----------



## Rina337

The quality control is inconsistent, I bought an item that was described as very good and in the seller's words 'pristine', it arrived and the front had a dozen or so pulled lame threads... &#127770;


----------



## katja_246

cyryla said:


> Their curation team is another issue. They are not consistent at all!
> I tried to list shoes worn only once with a fair price in my opinion reflecting the condition but they suggested much lower price due to being used. I rejected and didn't list in the end.
> Then I see bags, clearly used, for a price 20% above the retail price!!




Yes I will never understand their procing policy! So many items are way above retail. But when I tried to list never worn Loubs with box, receipt, still with tags etc they would not accept 100 under retail price. Very confusing!


----------



## Suki Love Sushi

I have bought one LV purse on Vestiaire  last year (used but new) thinking of giving my sis as a present but we fell out and I decided to put it on for sale again on the same site... Everything is on and I already lost money on it... I have received a few comments said it was not the right receipt for that wallet...I was shocked and checked the receipt and it said Eva Damier which is not what I am selling...

Has anyone got the experience please share with me I don't know what to do...it was my fault that I didn't check the receipt in the beginning thinking they have the so called control team...after reading this I have just realised what have I done to believe Vestiaire...now m thinking mayb the purse is counterfeit &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Suki Love Sushi

katja_246 said:


> Yes I will never understand their procing policy! So many items are way above retail. But when I tried to list never worn Loubs with box, receipt, still with tags etc they would not accept 100 under retail price. Very confusing!


It's the same here...I even bought that item from there with that price and when I want to resell it they want me to lower the price...

I saw one LV backpack Palm Spring on that site with 3 times its retail price and said all sold out but defo it's not...


----------



## Suki Love Sushi

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX


Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Suki Love Sushi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.


Hi do you know anywhere we can authenticate our items please? I thought authenticate 4u is recommended???


----------



## EmileH

Suki Love Sushi said:


> Hi do you know anywhere we can authenticate our items please? I thought authenticate 4u is recommended???




For Hermes bababebi. For other brands I don't know.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Suki Love Sushi said:


> Hi do you know anywhere we can authenticate our items please? I thought authenticate 4u is recommended???




Authenticate 4u are recommended but after one month I had no response and ended up in a PayPal dispute and a refund issued.

I emailed twice with no response and their hours seem debatable daily. 

I wouldn't mind but I recommended them to a number of friends and wished I hadn't.


----------



## ilove$

I bought a Chanel bracelet like this, but in a burgundy color, back in January. I had a nice experience on the site, I just hope Chanel really made this bracelet, because it doesn't have a Chanel stamp inside on the letter.
Just the gold cc's on the pearls.
That's why I did research and saw they sold two other bracelets like mine, but one in the white above and a blue one as well. I bought it from a #1 seller on there, it's a Paris vintage reseller

View attachment 3318962


----------



## Gravitsap

ilove$ said:


> I bought a Chanel bracelet like this, but in a burgundy color, back in January. I had a nice experience on the site, I just hope Chanel really made this bracelet, because it doesn't have a Chanel stamp inside on the letter.
> Just the gold cc's on the pearls.
> That's why I did research and saw they sold two other bracelets like mine, but one in the white above and a blue one as well. I bought it from a #1 seller on there, it's a Paris vintage reseller
> 
> View attachment 3318962


Why won't you ask the experts on Chanel  thread? I would hate to have something and doubt it's authenticity


----------



## marijamjau

As a seller I have had good experiences with the, but as a buyer I was shocked at the customer service (lack of) that I got. 

I bought this jacket from them, first it didnt reach them for 2 weeks, which isnt their fault but annoying nonetheless. Once it reached them it was stuck in quality control for 2 weeks, no one notified me about anything. I emailed numerous times and didnt get any answers, then I got one answer saying they will update my case soon. 
Basically, after 5 weeks in total, I was calling them, on their super mega expensive number, where I had to call 6 different times, day after day. Each and every time I was met by arrogant representatives, never once did I get an apology from anyone either. They couldn't locate my item, and I was promised it would be located within a day and that a case was opened. Every time I called back I was told no case had been opened, but that they will get on it that day. 

I was offered no discount as a gesture of goodwill, no nothing. I am a regular customer there, and I pointed it out to the very arrogant girl on the phone, who got so annoyed by me asking, despite me waiting for 6 weeks for my item and being ignored in every attempt of communication with them. 
She then got angry and said that "fine, we will give you free shipping on your next purchase", which made me even more fuming as I obviously will never shop there again. 

Next day I called back and was told that finally, my item had been damaged in their warehouse and that they cant send it to me. Never received any free shipping even, got my refund but never got refunded the 40 pounds I had paid for the import taxes and shipping, although I argued with them over it. I asked to be sent the item anyways altho it was damaged, which they were very fast to decline. Maybe someone else took it? I don't know. 

I left a comment on the sellers page notifying her that her items were ruined, and VC were quick to delete it.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

I only started buying at Vestiaire Collective in the last two months and so far had made 4 transactions:

1) a lovely Chanel jacket, unfortunately bought one size too big and decided to relist it

2) a Chanel suit, but I was hit with a buyers remorse and after looking at the same suit on different portals (the realreal, eBay) decided I didn't like it all that much.
Lucky for me whoever was doing a quality check decided that the item didn't match the description. They offered two options: lower the price and provide me with a code that covered the difference or cancel the whole transaction. I decided to cancel and within 7 days got my money back.

3) a black/navy blue Chanel suit. Perfect condition and price. Couldn't be happier 

4) still pending. Hope it turns out alright, because the price was warningly low for a Chanel jacket.

Overall I'm pretty happy with my experience, I hope it carries when I start selling.

FYI always check google for promo codes for free shipping


----------



## Atlantida_13

katja_246 said:


> Yes I will never understand their procing policy! So many items are way above retail. But when I tried to list never worn Loubs with box, receipt, still with tags etc they would not accept 100 under retail price. Very confusing!



It has to due with the reseling value of the item, i.e., if it is much sought-after or not. For example, classic Chanel bags and Birkins can sell for almost their boutique price, as well as Pigalle Loubi´s. 

Yes, the* curation team is indeed and headache*!!

I am also a buyer and a seller. I believe I´ve been lucky as a buyer, since I have no complains. But as a seller...:rain:

- VDC curation team refuses items arguing that they are not the current trend, but then I see similar items selling there... Most of the items refused were sold in other reseling platforms for the price that I was asking... I believe that buyers know if they like the items or not. Concerning the trends, not everyone likes to follow ALL trends.

- Most times they do not accept the 1st photo on a mannequin... and they are really annoying with it, and they do not list the item until you send them a photo of the item flat... It drives me crazy, specially because I see many sellers with their items on mannequins (so again, they have different polices to different sellers...)

I use to send the items that I sell same or next day, and they arrive to VDC less than 24h after. But sometimes they take a long time to check the item. Recently one of my items was already with them when it was purchased, and 2 weeks after they were still asking me to ship the item... I had to contact them to remember they had it with them! And once they have lost one item in their warehouse (I have shipped it together with another sold item, so they arrived at the same time, of course) and I was never refunded. The buyer was refunded, I lost the item and the money and they gave me a negative rate in that transaction ullhair:

I have no complains regarding their customer service: always very polite.


----------



## selnee

Yeah they have completely lost a pair of heels I sold on there. They didn't pass quality control because of heel height. I was 1/2 inch off.  I didn't realize they measure the backside of the heel and I measured on the side which is what I've always thought was retail standard. Well anyway, so they still haven't shipped them back to me and I got a deduction on my QC percentage.   It was a $300 sale and now I dont have my heels back nor have I been paid.  It's been 3 months. Be careful selling with them.


----------



## seagullz

just curious, wanted to get something from there but the item is 'currently in another basket' , does that mean the bag is not sold yet? but i have read the faq, it say it will be reserved for Preimum member up to 30mins..but i still cannot get it...any idea why? thanks


----------



## Atlantida_13

seagullz said:


> just curious, wanted to get something from there but the item is 'currently in another basket' , does that mean the bag is not sold yet? but i have read the faq, it say it will be reserved for Preimum member up to 30mins..but i still cannot get it...any idea why? thanks



Hi Seagullz,

Yes, that usually means that they are checking the account of the buyer. Sometimes it takes a couple of days until they have the reply from the bank... Just be patient and keep watching it, cause it might happen that the account is not ok and the item will be available for sale again. Don´t let it go 

Have a lovely day and good luck


----------



## Atlantida_13

selnee said:


> Yeah they have completely lost a pair of heels I sold on there. They didn't pass quality control because of heel height. I was 1/2 inch off.  I didn't realize they measure the backside of the heel and I measured on the side which is what I've always thought was retail standard. Well anyway, so they still haven't shipped them back to me and I got a deduction on my QC percentage.   It was a $300 sale and now I dont have my heels back nor have I been paid.  It's been 3 months. Be careful selling with them.



Yes, I do believe that sometimes the ranking showing on the "trusted seller" is more because of VDC mistakes...


----------



## seagullz

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hi Seagullz,
> 
> Yes, that usually means that they are checking the account of the buyer. Sometimes it takes a couple of days until they have the reply from the bank... Just be patient and keep watching it, cause it might happen that the account is not ok and the item will be available for sale again. Don´t let it go
> 
> Have a lovely day and good luck



Thank you dear! So I have to keep refreshing the product link? Cross fingers yeah.


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone in the USA purchased from Vestaire recently? I was about to buy a Hermes bag that I came to an agreement for $5250, with the discount it would be $4758 including the $58 shipping fee. The surprise at checkout is the ~$800 customs duty fee that they recommend I pre-pay (~15% fee). There is an option to wait and pay the customs fee later when the bag arrives. Any experiences with this? Any ideas on how much the customs fee would be if I wait to pay the actual price versus the 15% estimate they are asking for? It is a leather bag. Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone in the USA purchased from Vestaire recently? I was about to buy a Hermes bag that I came to an agreement for $5250, with the discount it would be $4758 including the $58 shipping fee. The surprise at checkout is the ~$800 customs duty fee that they recommend I pre-pay (~15% fee). There is an option to wait and pay the customs fee later when the bag arrives. Any experiences with this? Any ideas on how much the customs fee would be if I wait to pay the actual price versus the 15% estimate they are asking for? It is a leather bag. Thank you!




I have experience with this. You should not pay vestiaire the customs fees. Wait and pay DHL. You will pay 10% or so. They will call you and you can pay by credit card over the phone or by Internet. It delays your delivery by a day but you would save 250 or so.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have experience with this. You should not pay vestiaire the customs fees. Wait and pay DHL. You will pay 10% or so. They will call you and you can pay by credit card over the phone or by Internet. It delays your delivery by a day but you would save 250 or so.




Thank you! I was just reading your excellent post regarding this. Vestaire is charging 15% of the original price = $782.50. (Bag is $5,250 originally, $4,700 with a coupon code). DHL is about 9% according to H for H's update, so that would be $423 if they use the price I will pay with the coupon code, and $472 if they use the original price. So looks like I would save over $300! Thanks for the excellent advice.


----------



## vesna

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone in the USA purchased from Vestaire recently? I was about to buy a Hermes bag that I came to an agreement for $5250, with the discount it would be $4758 including the $58 shipping fee. The surprise at checkout is the ~$800 customs duty fee that they recommend I pre-pay (~15% fee). There is an option to wait and pay the customs fee later when the bag arrives. Any experiences with this? Any ideas on how much the customs fee would be if I wait to pay the actual price versus the 15% estimate they are asking for? It is a leather bag. Thank you!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have experience with this. You should not pay vestiaire the customs fees. Wait and pay DHL. You will pay 10% or so. They will call you and you can pay by credit card over the phone or by Internet. It delays your delivery by a day but you would save 250 or so.



wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:

I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.

Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise


----------



## nicole0612

vesna said:


> wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise




So sorry this happened to you! I did make the purchase last night, so please with me good luck that all goes well.


----------



## vesna

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry this happened to you! I did make the purchase last night, so please with me good luck that all goes well.



i wish you good luck


----------



## nicole0612

vesna said:


> i wish you good luck




Thank you! I will update on this thread once I get my bag.


----------



## Gravitsap

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry this happened to you! I did make the purchase last night, so please with me good luck that all goes well.


Wishing you good luck x


----------



## Gravitsap

vesna said:


> wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:
> 
> I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.
> 
> Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise


Wow, so sorry to read this. What a total rip off!&#128528;


----------



## millivanilli

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry this happened to you! I did make the purchase last night, so please with me good luck that all goes well.




Did you get it authetificated? In my country it is not a secret that VC sometimes sells fakes, no matter if they write "authenticity guaranteed".


----------



## nicole0612

millivanilli said:


> Did you get it authetificated? In my country it is not a secret that VC sometimes sells fakes, no matter if they write "authenticity guaranteed".




I did not, as it was missing a few of the required pictures and there is a language gap. The seller does seem to be prolific in selling, and I assume she would not be still allowed on the site if she was selling fakes (I hope!). 
I was relying on VC authenticating the bag before sending it to me, so I hope that they are generally correct in their authentication. I don't mind paying for authentication once the bag gets here to verify, but I would still be out quite a hefty fee for customs and for shipping it back. I did pay through PayPal due to the recommendations on this thread.


----------



## vesna

nicole0612 said:


> I did not, as it was missing a few of the required pictures and there is a language gap. The seller does seem to be prolific in selling, and I assume she would not be still allowed on the site if she was selling fakes (I hope!).
> I was relying on VC authenticating the bag before sending it to me, so I hope that they are generally correct in their authentication. I don't mind paying for authentication once the bag gets here to verify, but I would still be out quite a hefty fee for customs and for shipping it back. I did pay through PayPal due to the recommendations on this thread.


 well, if you returned the items, then customs would be returned to you. I have done it before. Even further,  with some Japanese purchase which came via regular mail, with full customs documentation, I had customs paid horribly high because the seller reported the real in store value of the agenda cover, not what I paid.  There is a paper there in all customs paperwork which has an option of disputing the charge for any reason, one reason being return, or other like mine, that the customs were incorrectly calculated. I sent to customs agency that form and a print from ebay and payPal page stating how much I really paid, they refunded me at once. 


I  was thinking of returning the whole twilly parcel back and going through the process, but I simply have to strength to do it now. I wanted the other twilly, the "not real" one is from the genuine Hermes scarf in the nicest colourway, and I can use it as a handle of matching in colour Balenciaga strapless clutch, so I decided to just close VC case in my head. 


If anything goes wrong with your purchase, and I doubt it, there will be plenty of help here to get your money back.


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Fingers crossed!&#128556; yes ,please, keep us updated x


No news at all from the Chanel purchase with Vestiaire collective... How long does it take them to send the bag to me? Seems fishy....


----------



## GemsBerry

vesna said:


> well, if you returned the items, then customs would be returned to you. I have done it before. Even further,  with some Japanese purchase which came via regular mail, with full customs documentation, I had customs paid horribly high because the seller reported the real in store value of the agenda cover, not what I paid.  There is a paper there in all customs paperwork which has an option of disputing the charge for any reason, one reason being return, or other like mine, that the customs were incorrectly calculated. I sent to customs agency that form and a print from ebay and payPal page stating how much I really paid, they refunded me at once.
> 
> 
> I  was thinking of returning the whole twilly parcel back and going through the process, but I simply have to strength to do it now. I wanted the other twilly, the "not real" one is from the genuine Hermes scarf in the nicest colourway, and I can use it as a handle of matching in colour Balenciaga strapless clutch, so I decided to just close VC case in my head.
> 
> 
> If anything goes wrong with your purchase, and I doubt it, there will be plenty of help here to get your money back.



It's great you can get refund from custom agency in Canada. In my experience it's almost impossible in US, I had to deal with it twice. Once with VC return via DHL (2 months of fighting with them and I got refund) and another one with FedEx (no refund even after I submitted the claim, they wouldn't even consider my proof of return). 
US customers be careful.


----------



## gail13

I see alot of problems on the Authenticate This Chanel thread with the VC items.  I would say at least half the time there aren't enough pics to authenticate or the item is fake.


----------



## nicole0612

vesna said:


> well, if you returned the items, then customs would be returned to you. I have done it before. Even further,  with some Japanese purchase which came via regular mail, with full customs documentation, I had customs paid horribly high because the seller reported the real in store value of the agenda cover, not what I paid.  There is a paper there in all customs paperwork which has an option of disputing the charge for any reason, one reason being return, or other like mine, that the customs were incorrectly calculated. I sent to customs agency that form and a print from ebay and payPal page stating how much I really paid, they refunded me at once.
> 
> 
> I  was thinking of returning the whole twilly parcel back and going through the process, but I simply have to strength to do it now. I wanted the other twilly, the "not real" one is from the genuine Hermes scarf in the nicest colourway, and I can use it as a handle of matching in colour Balenciaga strapless clutch, so I decided to just close VC case in my head.
> 
> 
> If anything goes wrong with your purchase, and I doubt it, there will be plenty of help here to get your money back.







GemsBerry said:


> It's great you can get refund from custom agency in Canada. In my experience it's almost impossible in US, I had to deal with it twice. Once with VC return via DHL (2 months of fighting with them and I got refund) and another one with FedEx (no refund even after I submitted the claim, they wouldn't even consider my proof of return).
> 
> US customers be careful.




I will save all of my paperwork, and at least give it a shot to refund customs if it ends up being required. I purchased the bag 2 days ago, and it is still listed as pending on VC's site. I emailed their CS and they said it was standard procedure with a first purchase from VC for it to take 2 days for them to verify my account/payment. I see in their fine print that it may take up to 30 days for the bag to be sent to me, so the suspense may continue for awhile before I get my bag. Here's hoping that it arrives on time, authentic, with a reasonable customs fee (9%)! If not, I will be thankful for everyone's tips here to get as much of my money back as possible.


----------



## nicole0612

gail13 said:


> I see alot of problems on the Authenticate This Chanel thread with the VC items.  I would say at least half the time there aren't enough pics to authenticate or the item is fake.




Do you know anything about the seller "Elena"?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-673637.shtml#
The bag I just purchased from her is Hermes, but she has sold many Chanel bags. She is listed as a trusted seller and is "community rank" 105.


----------



## gail13

nicole0612 said:


> Do you know anything about the seller "Elena"?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-673637.shtml#
> The bag I just purchased from her is Hermes, but she has sold many Chanel bags. She is listed as a trusted seller and is "community rank" 105.



No but you can try doing a search in the threads, and I'd get the bag authenticated in the Hermes threads,


----------



## Kimora

nicole0612 said:


> Do you know anything about the seller "Elena"?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-673637.shtml#
> The bag I just purchased from her is Hermes, but she has sold many Chanel bags. She is listed as a trusted seller and is "community rank" 105.


Read all her sold items (Chanel) why she never kept the authenticate cards and claimed it LOST... Just be careful...


----------



## nicole0612

gail13 said:


> No but you can try doing a search in the threads, and I'd get the bag authenticated in the Hermes threads,







Kimora said:


> Read all her sold items (Chanel) why she never kept the authenticate cards and claimed it LOST... Just be careful...




Thanks for the info. I did not see anything about her specifically in the threads, but upon reading the comments on some of the sold bags, some seemed a bit sketchy. Unfortunately, since the bag is listed as sold, it cannot be authenticated in the AT Hermes thread, but I will certainly get it authenticated when it arrives. I also noticed in the comments that one of her bags was rejected by a buyer due to undisclosed damage...


----------



## gail13

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the info. I did not see anything about her specifically in the threads, but upon reading the comments on some of the sold bags, some seemed a bit sketchy. Unfortunately, since the bag is listed as sold, it cannot be authenticated in the AT Hermes thread, but I will certainly get it authenticated when it arrives. I also noticed in the comments that one of her bags was rejected by a buyer due to undisclosed damage...



It seems that if your bag is found to not be real, it will be a hassle to return it etc.  I would consider using one of the recommended online authenticators who only charge a nominal fee-and do so before the bag ships.


----------



## nicole0612

gail13 said:


> It seems that if your bag is found to not be real, it will be a hassle to return it etc.  I would consider using one of the recommended online authenticators who only charge a nominal fee-and do so before the bag ships.




This is an excellent idea! On the bright side, this is one benefit of the very slow process at VC. Thanks!


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> No news at all from the Chanel purchase with Vestiaire collective... How long does it take them to send the bag to me? Seems fishy....


Have they updated you if they have received it from the seller as yet? I have bought quite a few items from them, the longest I had to wait to receive was about 2.5 weeks. But now I do read some stories that 30 days waiting is normal &#128528;


----------



## lovely64

Kimora said:


> Read all her sold items (Chanel) why she never kept the authenticate cards and claimed it LOST... Just be careful...




Very fishy.


----------



## lovely64

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the info. I did not see anything about her specifically in the threads, but upon reading the comments on some of the sold bags, some seemed a bit sketchy. Unfortunately, since the bag is listed as sold, it cannot be authenticated in the AT Hermes thread, but I will certainly get it authenticated when it arrives. I also noticed in the comments that one of her bags was rejected by a buyer due to undisclosed damage...




Yes, get it authenticated when you get it. I would use bababebi.com to auth it.

Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

lovely64 said:


> Yes, get it authenticated when you get it. I would use bababebi.com to auth it.
> 
> Good luck!




Yes! Her rates are more affordable than others as well.


----------



## Kendall BC

vesna said:


> wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:
> 
> I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.
> 
> Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise



Sorry it happened to you. I learned that buying from VC can be expensive after DHL and duties.


----------



## Gravitsap

vesna said:


> wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:
> 
> I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.
> 
> Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise


I just have bought a bag from VC and the seller is in USA. After reading your post I was careful about the duties and I have checked on line and have learned that to receive it in the UK I would have to pay twice as much in comparison to VC charges. So I have paid to them.

But I have received a LV silk scarf today. Described as in very good condition. I shall attach some pictures now. SO you have a look at their very good condition full of stains and pulled threads


----------



## Gravitsap

And more


----------



## Gravitsap

Gravitsap said:


> And more


 x


----------



## Gravitsap

Can you imagine, this is a "very good condition" scarf!  So I am sitting here and really do not know what to do with it. On one hand I was looking to find this particular design for a very long time. On another hand.. G-r-r-r-r-r!


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Can you imagine, this is a "very good condition" scarf!  So I am sitting here and really do not know what to do with it. On one hand I was looking to find this particular design for a very long time. On another hand.. G-r-r-r-r-r!


How can it pass the curation team with very good condition? This is horrible... Sorry it happened to you...


----------



## lovely64

Gravitsap said:


> I just have bought a bag from VC and the seller is in USA. After reading your post I was careful about the duties and I have checked on line and have learned that to receive it in the UK I would have to pay twice as much in comparison to VC charges. So I have paid to them.
> 
> But I have received a LV silk scarf today. Described as in very good condition. I shall attach some pictures now. SO you have a look at their very good condition full of stains and pulled threads



I am so sorry, but this looks disgusting!


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> How can it pass the curation team with very good condition? This is horrible... Sorry it happened to you...





lovely64 said:


> I am so sorry, but this looks disgusting!



Thank you ladies, you just put my mind straight.. I even had second thoughts on it, maybe taking it to a dry cleaner and see what happens. I just wanted this design so badly!  Now I think this was silly. I have to return it. I did drop them an email with pictures, but I guess this is just a time wasting. I am going to get on to PayPal and will be returning it ASAP. They were great to help me to recover my money last time and I am certain they won't fail me and now.  In the mean time.. If any of you know where I can get this model, please, let me know, it will be much appreciated


----------



## nicole0612

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you ladies, you just put my mind straight.. I even had second thoughts on it, maybe taking it to a dry cleaner and see what happens. I just wanted this design so badly!  Now I think this was silly. I have to return it. I did drop them an email with pictures, but I guess this is just a time wasting. I am going to get on to PayPal and will be returning it ASAP. They were great to help me to recover my money last time and I am certain they won't fail me and now.  In the mean time.. If any of you know where I can get this model, please, let me know, it will be much appreciated




So glad you paid with PayPal! They have been great in the past with getting me a refund when I was sold an item that did not match the description. Good luck!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Gravitsap said:


> I just have bought a bag from VC and the seller is in USA. After reading your post I was careful about the duties and I have checked on line and have learned that to receive it in the UK I would have to pay twice as much in comparison to VC charges. So I have paid to them.
> 
> But I have received a LV silk scarf today. Described as in very good condition. I shall attach some pictures now. SO you have a look at their very good condition full of stains and pulled threads



Let me tell you that it is really surprising for me. Because on the seller side it the opposite...

I have sold an amazing and rare Fendi fur jacket, new with tags, and after checked it was partially compliant because it had  a couple of almost hidden spots where the underfur was showing. But Silver fox fur might have indeed those kind of tufts in the tail fur. And I told the curation team that they had lead the buyer into error by misexplaining the facts: the jacket had no signs of wear. It had a couple of tufts.

The seller refused the discount offered by VDC due to that stupid non partially compliant, but after, when i have relisted it for a lower price, the same person bought it...  And I had no complains about it ((


----------



## millivanilli

Gravitsap said:


> x





oh noooo!!!! poor you!


----------



## Gravitsap

nicole0612 said:


> So glad you paid with PayPal! They have been great in the past with getting me a refund when I was sold an item that did not match the description. Good luck!


Yes, I have no doubts I will get my refund, thanks god for PayPal..




Atlantida_13 said:


> Let me tell you that it is really surprising for me. Because on the seller side it the opposite...
> 
> I have sold an amazing and rare Fendi fur jacket, new with tags, and after checked it was partially compliant because it had  a couple of almost hidden spots where the underfur was showing. But Silver fox fur might have indeed those kind of tufts in the tail fur. And I told the curation team that they had lead the buyer into error by misexplaining the facts: the jacket had no signs of wear. It had a couple of tufts.
> 
> The seller refused the discount offered by VDC due to that stupid non partially compliant, but after, when i have relisted it for a lower price, the same person bought it...  And I had no complains about it ((


Sorry to hear that has happened to you. It just shows how inconsistent is their quality check team. Once I have bought VGC Burberry trousers and they have noticed a small, really small tiny mark on the bottom, perhaps from the washing powder, but they have send me an email with the picture of that mark asking if I am still happy to proceed with the purchase  The mark came off with a couple of brush strokes. And I did proceed with the purchase indeed.


----------



## Gravitsap

nicole0612 said:


> So glad you paid with PayPal! They have been great in the past with getting me a refund when I was sold an item that did not match the description. Good luck!


A small update since yesterday. There is a note in PayPal resolution centre from VC for me. "Dear, 
We unlocked a return for your order, We will issue a full refund once you sent the item back to us. Best regards, Vestiaire Collective."  There we go


----------



## brilldisguise

Hi, i'm quite new to this thread, but wondered if anyone had much experience with VC shipments? Obviously the whole process takes ages, but now my item has finally shipped I was expecting to receive it within 48 hours but it's hardly moved from France, see tracking details: 

12/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	Nord platform
12/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	COLIPOSTE LA POSTE
12/04/2016	Colis remis pour l'acheminement par flashage machine de tri	Nord platform
11/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	Ile-de-France Nord platform
11/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	COLIPOSTE LA POSTE
11/04/2016	Your parcel is ready to be shipped. It will be soon handed over to La Poste.	Ile-de-France Nord platform
08/04/2016	Your parcel is ready to be shipped. It will be soon handed over to La Poste.	

Anyone know how long it usually takes, only to the UK? It's coming to my work address so I need to keep an eye out. Thanks so much x


----------



## Gravitsap

brilldisguise said:


> Hi, i'm quite new to this thread, but wondered if anyone had much experience with VC shipments? Obviously the whole process takes ages, but now my item has finally shipped I was expecting to receive it within 48 hours but it's hardly moved from France, see tracking details:
> 
> 12/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	Nord platform
> 12/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	COLIPOSTE LA POSTE
> 12/04/2016	Colis remis pour l'acheminement par flashage machine de tri	Nord platform
> 11/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	Ile-de-France Nord platform
> 11/04/2016	Your parcel is being shipped.	COLIPOSTE LA POSTE
> 11/04/2016	Your parcel is ready to be shipped. It will be soon handed over to La Poste.	Ile-de-France Nord platform
> 08/04/2016	Your parcel is ready to be shipped. It will be soon handed over to La Poste.
> 
> Anyone know how long it usually takes, only to the UK? It's coming to my work address so I need to keep an eye out. Thanks so much x



What you are experiencing is quite normal. Usually it takes around 5 working days for UK from France. Tomorrow it will be here and I think you get it on Thursday x


----------



## brilldisguise

Gravitsap said:


> What you are experiencing is quite normal. Usually it takes around 5 working days for UK from France. Tomorrow it will be here and I think you get it on Thursday x



Ah thank you! It's just such an odd tracking service! So many words and yet hardly any information. Really hoping to get it before the end of the week. Looks like it's just been sat there for 3 working days, 5 in total. Oh well, thanks again xx


----------



## Gravitsap

brilldisguise said:


> Ah thank you! It's just such an odd tracking service! So many words and yet hardly any information. Really hoping to get it before the end of the week. Looks like it's just been sat there for 3 working days, 5 in total. Oh well, thanks again xx


You are welcome 
This is how one of my parcels looked like

03/21/2016	Your package has arrived.	GB - Raunds, Northants
03/21/2016	Your package is being prepared for delivery.	GB - Raunds, Northants
03/21/2016	Your package has arrived at its distribution site	GB - Raunds, Northants
03/18/2016	Your package arrived in the country of destination	GB - Oldbury
03/17/2016	Your package is in transit.	North platform
03/17/2016	Your package is in transit.	COLIPOSTE MAIL
03/17/2016	Package delivered for routing by flash sorting machine	North platform
03/16/2016	Your package is in transit.	Platform Ile-de-France Nord
03/16/2016	Your package is in transit.	COLIPOSTE MAIL
03/16/2016	Your package is ready to be shipped, it will be handed over to La Poste.	Platform Ile-de-France Nord
03/16/2016	Your package is ready to be shipped, it will be handed over to La Poste.

As you can see it does take only a couple of days once in UK x


----------



## hanzi

Gravitsap said:


> I just have bought a bag from VC and the seller is in USA. After reading your post I was careful about the duties and I have checked on line and have learned that to receive it in the UK I would have to pay twice as much in comparison to VC charges. So I have paid to them.
> 
> But I have received a LV silk scarf today. Described as in very good condition. I shall attach some pictures now. SO you have a look at their very good condition full of stains and pulled threads



Eh this has got to be a joke, right? It is SO apparent nobody bothered even looking at the scarf. TBH it's quite disgusting. What are those spots even? Foundation or coffee? Just no.
As I posted on here ages ago, I was once sent a Vera Wang top in "very good" condition that had holes in it. I noticed within 5 minutes of unpacking - way to go VC! I swear, if it wasn't for Condé Nast being behind VC, they'd have been out of business years ago.


----------



## brilldisguise

Gravitsap said:


> You are welcome
> This is how one of my parcels looked like
> 
> 03/21/2016	Your package has arrived.	GB - Raunds, Northants
> 03/21/2016	Your package is being prepared for delivery.	GB - Raunds, Northants
> 03/21/2016	Your package has arrived at its distribution site	GB - Raunds, Northants
> 03/18/2016	Your package arrived in the country of destination	GB - Oldbury
> 03/17/2016	Your package is in transit.	North platform
> 03/17/2016	Your package is in transit.	COLIPOSTE MAIL
> 03/17/2016	Package delivered for routing by flash sorting machine	North platform
> 03/16/2016	Your package is in transit.	Platform Ile-de-France Nord
> 03/16/2016	Your package is in transit.	COLIPOSTE MAIL
> 03/16/2016	Your package is ready to be shipped, it will be handed over to La Poste.	Platform Ile-de-France Nord
> 03/16/2016	Your package is ready to be shipped, it will be handed over to La Poste.
> 
> As you can see it does take only a couple of days once in UK x



Ah that's brilliant, thank you x


----------



## Atlantida_13

Gravitsap said:


> Yes, I have no doubts I will get my refund, thanks god for PayPal..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that has happened to you. It just shows how inconsistent is their quality check team. Once I have bought VGC Burberry trousers and they have noticed a small, really small tiny mark on the bottom, perhaps from the washing powder, but they have send me an email with the picture of that mark asking if I am still happy to proceed with the purchase  The mark came off with a couple of brush strokes. And I did proceed with the purchase indeed.





At the end, I believe that if one measures the pros and cons, and if one gets used to 

- take a closure look at the photos
- ask all the questions to the sellers and to VDC
- pays attention to the number of sold items and to the fact of being or not a trusted seller / profile (that´s the golden "V" award next to the seller´s name) because the seller ranking (i.e., if it is #1 or #1000) is determined only by the number of followers, likes, items for sale and sold items (but remember if someone arrives and puts 2000 items for sale at once, it is most probable that they will get many likes and followers before they even sell an item... So one must guide byt the sellers award, not by the ranking.

... VDC is a place where one can get very good deals: because one can buy luxury items for real bargins, but also, because one can get much sought-after items (even if the price is really close to the retail... Or above, but that happens with art pieces, as well. And there some very rare items, or that one that everyone is looking for, the seller is free to make its price... And the buyers are free to purchase, or not...)


Just to finalize... One of these days there was a vintage Ferrari for sale on Ebay for $6 000 000!!! And it seems it was sold!!! Of course, the price the seller was asking for was tens of times more than the retail price... :sunnies


----------



## Gravitsap

hanzi said:


> Eh this has got to be a joke, right? It is SO apparent nobody bothered even looking at the scarf. TBH it's quite disgusting. What are those spots even? Foundation or coffee? Just no.
> As I posted on here ages ago, I was once sent a Vera Wang top in "very good" condition that had holes in it. I noticed within 5 minutes of unpacking - way to go VC! I swear, if it wasn't for Condé Nast being behind VC, they'd have been out of business years ago.


 I do remember reading your post... Can't remember did you go for refund in the end?



Atlantida_13 said:


> Just to finalize... One of these days there was a vintage Ferrari for sale on Ebay for $6 000 000!!! And it seems it was sold!!! Of course, the price the seller was asking for was tens of times more than the retail price... :sunnies


Absolutely agree! Despite of my bad experiences I had a good number of a good ones. I was lucky to find some absolutely amazing things, brand new, but not available in the shops any more. I guess I was lucky with my first purchases. I did trust to VC blindly, thinking that these people double check it for me and I can rely on them. Was my mistake. It does not work like that always. So, a lot of research still on buyer. But since I pay with PayPal I feel I risk nothing. It is my third item I am returning to them via PayPal resolution centre. As soon as I started to talk to them through PayPal, they seems  accepted my request for refund unconditionally. They even are not asking for any pictures to prove what I say.


----------



## hanzi

Gravitsap said:


> I do remember reading your post... Can't remember did you go for refund in the end?
> 
> Yup, I got a full refund rather quickly and I didn't even go through PayPal. Following up on the Vera Wang fail, I wrote a post how I made it work that time: no chit-chat/explanations in my email, just a brief list of numbers and data (bold) and that was that. I think they instantly felt there was no messing around with me :grouch: ...or there was a competent VC-costumer service employee for once


----------



## nicole0612

Atlantida_13 said:


> At the end, I believe that if one measures the pros and cons, and if one gets used to
> 
> - take a closure look at the photos
> - ask all the questions to the sellers and to VDC
> - pays attention to the number of sold items and to the fact of being or not a trusted seller / profile (that´s the golden "V" award next to the seller´s name) because the seller ranking (i.e., if it is #1 or #1000) is determined only by the number of followers, likes, items for sale and sold items (but remember if someone arrives and puts 2000 items for sale at once, it is most probable that they will get many likes and followers before they even sell an item... So one must guide byt the sellers award, not by the ranking.
> 
> ... VDC is a place where one can get very good deals: because one can buy luxury items for real bargins, but also, because one can get much sought-after items (even if the price is really close to the retail... Or above, but that happens with art pieces, as well. And there some very rare items, or that one that everyone is looking for, the seller is free to make its price... And the buyers are free to purchase, or not...)
> 
> 
> Just to finalize... One of these days there was a vintage Ferrari for sale on Ebay for $6 000 000!!! And it seems it was sold!!! Of course, the price the seller was asking for was tens of times more than the retail price... :sunnies




This is really helpful, especially the distinction between "trusted seller/V" and "seller ranking". I have been google searching what seller ranking means for days with no good answers coming up.


----------



## nicole0612

Gravitsap said:


> A small update since yesterday. There is a note in PayPal resolution centre from VC for me. "Dear,
> 
> We unlocked a return for your order, We will issue a full refund once you sent the item back to us. Best regards, Vestiaire Collective."  There we go




Good news! Glad to hear it, though it is still extra work for you to go through the return process.


----------



## Atlantida_13

nicole0612 said:


> This is really helpful, especially the distinction between "trusted seller/V" and "seller ranking". I have been google searching what seller ranking means for days with no good answers coming up.



I´m glad i could help!  

Of course, you have very honest sellers (i.e. with the "V" award close to 100% - you can see it putting the pointer over the "V") very well ranked. But you might have some well ranked, but on which you cannot trust that much. 

If the seller doesn´t have the "V", you can always ask VC the reason: if it is because the seller does not has enough sales to have the award, you might want to ask the seller some question,  to go through the photos minutely and give the seller a chance; if it is because many of it´s products were not compliant... well, you better  flee from temptation!


----------



## nicole0612

Atlantida_13 said:


> I´m glad i could help!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you have very honest sellers (i.e. with the "V" award close to 100% - you can see it putting the pointer over the "V") very well ranked. But you might have some well ranked, but on which you cannot trust that much.
> 
> 
> 
> If the seller doesn´t have the "V", you can always ask VC the reason: if it is because the seller does not has enough sales to have the award, you might want to ask the seller some question,  to go through the photos minutely and give the seller a chance; if it is because many of it´s products were not compliant... well, you better  flee from temptation!




This helps a lot! Thank you. I just purchased a JPG Birkin from a seller, and was a bit concerned reading the feedback on this thread about negative experiences. I will still have it independently authenticated, but it is some relief to use your method and see that my seller has a "V" with 96% of her sales passing the quality control inspection and 149 items sold. So that means 143 out of 149 of her items sold passed the inspection. Of course, that is hoping that the items that did not pass inspection were due to some undisclosed wear marks, versus authenticity issues.


----------



## Atlantida_13

nicole0612 said:


> This helps a lot! Thank you. I just purchased a JPG Birkin from a seller, and was a bit concerned reading the feedback on this thread about negative experiences. I will still have it independently authenticated, but it is some relief to use your method and see that my seller has a "V" with 96% of her sales passing the quality control inspection and 149 items sold. So that means 143 out of 149 of her items sold passed the inspection. Of course, that is hoping that the items that did not pass inspection were due to some undisclosed wear marks, versus authenticity issues.



I´m almost sure that those 4% could have been for partly compliant items (and sometimes VC curation team is very trifling - others it lets pass shocking items, like that LV scarf.. - but i believe that most times is only trifling...) or because meanwhile the seller has sold its item some where else and the purchase is canceled (and the seller penalized...). 

Good luck with your Birkin


----------



## Sparkletastic

I just bought a bag from them that arrived on Friday. It took 13 days from purchase to arrival. The delay seemed to be on the leg from the seller to VC. After VC released it, it took 3 days from France to US via DHL. 

And on condition. Mine was listed as very good and it came like new (better than described.)


----------



## nicole0612

Atlantida_13 said:


> I´m almost sure that those 4% could have been for partly compliant items (and sometimes VC curation team is very trifling - others it lets pass shocking items, like that LV scarf.. - but i believe that most times is only trifling...) or because meanwhile the seller has sold its item some where else and the purchase is canceled (and the seller penalized...).
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your Birkin




It sounds like I can definitely hope for the best in that case! Look out for a reveal post if all goes well


----------



## lovely64

Atlantida_13 said:


> Let me tell you that it is really surprising for me. Because on the seller side it the opposite...
> 
> 
> 
> I have sold an amazing and rare Fendi fur jacket, new with tags, and after checked it was partially compliant because it had  a couple of almost hidden spots where the underfur was showing. But Silver fox fur might have indeed those kind of tufts in the tail fur. And I told the curation team that they had lead the buyer into error by misexplaining the facts: the jacket had no signs of wear. It had a couple of tufts.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller refused the discount offered by VDC due to that stupid non partially compliant, but after, when i have relisted it for a lower price, the same person bought it...  And I had no complains about it ((




This has happened to me twice, once it was my very good condition Canada goose kensington parka that only needed drycleaning! VC did the same although one time they accepted it but told me I should have marked good condition and not very good condition due to it being white in need of drycleaning. The buyer refused. The second time it sold I had marked it as good condition but this time vc required further information from me. When I clicked the link to reply it just kept taking me to their main site so I have no idea what they wanted. The buyer cancelled the sale this time too 

the second time was an extremely rare Hermes Twilly in mint condition. They said it was partially compliant and I should accept a 25 lower price. I did but the buyer refused. I have no idea what was wrong??


----------



## Atlantida_13

lovely64 said:


> This has happened to me twice, once it was my very good condition Canada goose kensington parka that only needed drycleaning! VC did the same although one time they accepted it but told me I should have marked good condition and not very good condition due to it being white in need of drycleaning. The buyer refused. The second time it sold I had marked it as good condition but this time vc required further information from me. When I clicked the link to reply it just kept taking me to their main site so I have no idea what they wanted. The buyer cancelled the sale this time too
> 
> the second time was an extremely rare Hermes Twilly in mint condition. They said it was partially compliant and I should accept a 25 lower price. I did but the buyer refused. I have no idea what was wrong??



I always send my items cleaned accordingly to the tag info, but in my oppinion, VC´s is not very clever: when they receive an item which needs drycleaning (I believe they have a lot of that) they should send it to be clean, themselves (they could even have their own dry cleaning...) and charge that to the seller; that way, they would´t loose a sale and everybody was happy. But instead, they give the buyer the change to refuse the sale (sometimes it is just the excellent excuse the buyer has to rest a guilty conscience) and to cause a bad impression, specially if it is the 1st purchase, cause the buyer might think about the chances of next item comes also not cleaned... 

On the second time you had no possibility to see what they want, because the buyer was fast to refused, and from that moment, the "case" disappears...


----------



## nicole0612

I have an update to my VC Hermes JPG Birkin purchase. I received an email today stating that the item is only partially compliant, as we have been discussing lately! 
The message says that it does not match the description due to being stated as "very good condition" when it should be "good condition" due to scratches on the hardware and "leather marked". I will include the pictures they sent of the noncompliant parts they noted. The scratched hardware seems like no big deal to me at all. The leather "marks" are what I would like feedback on. Does this seem like a problem?
They are offering me $114 price reduction, BUT it is only in the form of a coupon to use towards my NEXT PURCHASE. I don't really think I would use this rebate in the future (it doesn't seem like it is worth the hassle to ship to the US for a small item, and $114 is insignificant for a large item). 
I just need input on the leather damage shown. Should I accept the sale or cancel? The price is good, but not much cheaper than via eBay after customs are paid, and Returns are likely easier via eBay of here is a big problem with quality once I get the bag. 
I am not desperate for the bag, but I do want it if the leather will not appear damaged when looking at it (I would rather pay a little more for a bag that looks good when inspected). For me, hardware scratches and somewhat scuffed corners are OK, but what they are showing about the leather damage/marks...I can't quite tell what it means. 
Also, if I used a coupon code when I purchased the bag, do I still get that discount if I accept the new price (which is basically just a rebate towards my next purchase), because the coupon code that I used for the purchase has now expired. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know if there is a way to request additional photos from VC's quality control department when a variance is found? I would like to see an additional photo of what they call "leather marked", but I do not see the option on their website to ask for another photo or for clarification. Even a more detailed explanation of the problem would be helpful if I could get it.


----------



## Atlantida_13

nicole0612 said:


> I have an update to my VC Hermes JPG Birkin purchase. I received an email today stating that the item is only partially compliant, as we have been discussing lately!
> The message says that it does not match the description due to being stated as "very good condition" when it should be "good condition" due to scratches on the hardware and "leather marked". I will include the pictures they sent of the noncompliant parts they noted. The scratched hardware seems like no big deal to me at all. The leather "marks" are what I would like feedback on. Does this seem like a problem?
> They are offering me $114 price reduction, BUT it is only in the form of a coupon to use towards my NEXT PURCHASE. I don't really think I would use this rebate in the future (it doesn't seem like it is worth the hassle to ship to the US for a small item, and $114 is insignificant for a large item).
> I just need input on the leather damage shown. Should I accept the sale or cancel? The price is good, but not much cheaper than via eBay after customs are paid, and Returns are likely easier via eBay of here is a big problem with quality once I get the bag.
> I am not desperate for the bag, but I do want it if the leather will not appear damaged when looking at it (I would rather pay a little more for a bag that looks good when inspected). For me, hardware scratches and somewhat scuffed corners are OK, but what they are showing about the leather damage/marks...I can't quite tell what it means.
> Also, if I used a coupon code when I purchased the bag, do I still get that discount if I accept the new price (which is basically just a rebate towards my next purchase), because the coupon code that I used for the purchase has now expired. Thank you!
> View attachment 3328186
> 
> View attachment 3328187



I was not aware that the rebate was in a "form  of a coupon to use towards my NEXT PURCHASE"... I never bought a non-compliant item. I regret to know that, since it is not fair. 

Regarding the " leather "marks" " I guess it will be what is shown on the 2nd pic. If it is the only thing, besides the hardware, it doesn´t seem to be nothing special. But you can contact them throught the "HELP & SUPPORT" that you´ll find in the bottom of their page, and then click "contact us" and fill everything, asking if it is the only mark in the leather and if they can send you more photos.

You can always try to leave a message to the seller, explaining the situation, and in the case you decided not to accept VDC propossal, you can tell her that you are interested, but not in that kind of discount, and that if she places the bag back in sale, you would be willing to buy it for (and make your own proposal).

Good luck


----------



## lovely64

Atlantida_13 said:


> I always send my items cleaned accordingly to the tag info, but in my oppinion, VC´s is not very clever: when they receive an item which needs drycleaning (I believe they have a lot of that) they should send it to be clean, themselves (they could even have their own dry cleaning...) and charge that to the seller; that way, they would´t loose a sale and everybody was happy. But instead, they give the buyer the change to refuse the sale (sometimes it is just the excellent excuse the buyer has to rest a guilty conscience) and to cause a bad impression, specially if it is the 1st purchase, cause the buyer might think about the chances of next item comes also not cleaned...
> 
> 
> 
> On the second time you had no possibility to see what they want, because the buyer was fast to refused, and from that moment, the "case" disappears...




I agree but I write in my description that it needs drycleaning. It's not something I try to hide! It's a white Canada goose kensington parka so drycleaning is nothing out of the ordinary in this case.


----------



## lovely64

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to request additional photos from VC's quality control department when a variance is found? I would like to see an additional photo of what they call "leather marked", but I do not see the option on their website to ask for another photo or for clarification. Even a more detailed explanation of the problem would be helpful if I could get it.




In this case I think it's disgusting that the seller said it was in very good condition. It's not and the damage to the hole is visible and not foreseeable. I am not sure what I would do to be honest. Good luck!


----------



## lovely64

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to request additional photos from VC's quality control department when a variance is found? I would like to see an additional photo of what they call "leather marked", but I do not see the option on their website to ask for another photo or for clarification. Even a more detailed explanation of the problem would be helpful if I could get it.




The bag must have been stuffed to the brim and forced to close, hence the damaged hole. And yes, ask the seller. I also think people should be informed about the not very good condition incase the seller is making a habit out of misrepresenting their items.


----------



## nicole0612

Atlantida_13 said:


> I was not aware that the rebate was in a "form  of a coupon to use towards my NEXT PURCHASE"... I never bought a non-compliant item. I regret to know that, since it is not fair.
> 
> Regarding the " leather "marks" " I guess it will be what is shown on the 2nd pic. If it is the only thing, besides the hardware, it doesn´t seem to be nothing special. But you can contact them throught the "HELP & SUPPORT" that you´ll find in the bottom of their page, and then click "contact us" and fill everything, asking if it is the only mark in the leather and if they can send you more photos.
> 
> You can always try to leave a message to the seller, explaining the situation, and in the case you decided not to accept VDC propossal, you can tell her that you are interested, but not in that kind of discount, and that if she places the bag back in sale, you would be willing to buy it for (and make your own proposal).
> 
> Good luck



I agree, I was disappointed to find out that price adjustments due to undisclosed damage are only in the form of a discount towards your next purchase. 
Thank you for your good ideas regarding how to get the additional details. I followed the links and requested more photos of the marked leather from VC, but they stated that once their QC inspects an item, it is boxed up again and no additional photos can be taken. I emailed them back and asked if they could describe the damage to me in words based on the photo they took, and am awaiting a response. In the meantime, I sent a message to the seller as you suggested and asked her if she could describe the damage to me, and am also awaiting her response.


----------



## nicole0612

lovely64 said:


> The bag must have been stuffed to the brim and forced to close, hence the damaged hole. And yes, ask the seller. I also think people should be informed about the not very good condition incase the seller is making a habit out of misrepresenting their items.




Thanks, those are good ideas on both points. I sent a message to the seller alerting her to the situation and asking if she could describe the damage to me. I can't really tell from the photo if the leather is just stretched, or if the leather has actually worn away a bit at the friction point. You can see in the photo that some uncolored leather is showing through at the "damaged" point, but I am not sure if the dye has just worn away there and can be redyed (no big deal), or if the leather has torn a bit there.


----------



## Atlantida_13

lovely64 said:


> I agree but I write in my description that it needs drycleaning. It's not something I try to hide! It's a white Canada goose kensington parka so drycleaning is nothing out of the ordinary in this case.



Oh... I´m affraid I missunderstood you. Wow... If it would be me, I would have write them telling some things... Both: VDC and the buyer! If you wrote it, there was no excuse! What is their problem?


----------



## Atlantida_13

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, those are good ideas on both points. I sent a message to the seller alerting her to the situation and asking if she could describe the damage to me. I can't really tell from the photo if the leather is just stretched, or if the leather has actually worn away a bit at the friction point. You can see in the photo that some uncolored leather is showing through at the "damaged" point, but I am not sure if the dye has just worn away there and can be redyed (no big deal), or if the leather has torn a bit there.



I agree with Lovely64. Almost for sure it was forced to close, or to open (by the photo it is hard to tell the direction of the leather... At least for me)

Have a lovey weekend you all


----------



## nicole0612

Atlantida_13 said:


> I agree with Lovely64. Almost for sure it was forced to close, or to open (by the photo it is hard to tell the direction of the leather... At least for me)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovey weekend you all




Thanks for that! I couldn't tell what was going on with the leather in the photo.


----------



## mere girl

I just wondered whether anyone has an inkling when the next £50/100/200 offer may be on? Is it usually just once a month? Thank you....


----------



## Gravitsap

SarahGermany said:
			
		

> Chanel Classic Flap Bag? I bought it on Vestiaire Collective and afterwards I realized, that this bag might be a fake... I informed VC about my concerns and they will check the bag in the next few days, but I am concerned anyway.
> 
> Item: Chanel Classic Flap bag in medium Lambskin with Gold HW
> Listing number: 13297126
> Seller: AMANDA
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/da...-2473460.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> I think the authenticitycard looks very questionable as well as the color of the gold hardware... Please share your opinion with me, this is highly appreciated


 look at this post I have found yesterday in chanel authentication thread. Look at the comments under the bag and you see the whole picture. I only hope this poor lady did pay with PayPal or her credit card, or  VC did bother checking this bag properly and return it to sender!


----------



## Gravitsap

hanzi said:


> Gravitsap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember reading your post... Can't remember did you go for refund in the end?
> 
> Yup, I got a full refund rather quickly and I didn't even go through PayPal. Following up on the Vera Wang fail, I wrote a post how I made it work that time: no chit-chat/explanations in my email, just a brief list of numbers and data (bold) and that was that. I think they instantly felt there was no messing around with me :grouch: ...or there was a competent VC-costumer service employee for once
> 
> 
> 
> Well done you. I do agree, the message to VC has got to be bold, plain. Because nobody cares for your emotions. The person at the other end is just somebody doing their job and they must likely don't care. I do not like going to via PayPal though. As then VC send a message that they need to receive it back ,check it, blah blah. This is almost like they are putting a condition on a refund. But once the contact is made via PayPal, then the talk is different. They simply say they refund as soon as they receive
Click to expand...


----------



## Kimora

Kimora said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased a Chanel from Vestiaire.. Wish I knew this thread before and not to make a quick purchase from that site... Hope it's real since I have paid all my salaries and savings on it... Luckily I paid by PP... Will keep you guys posted... Happy Easter everyone...


Hi everyone, there is still no news about my Chanel purchased on 26/03/16 until today... Can't wait to get my money back... After a long wait like this I knew it's something wrong with the item... And a SELLER &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Hi everyone, there is still no news about my Chanel purchased on 26/03/16 until today... Can't wait to get my money back... After a long wait like this I knew it's something wrong with the item... And a SELLER &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Wow, thank you for an update. Does VC update you on what is going on?


----------



## Gravitsap

Yesterday have got my full refund from VC for that dirty LV scarf.. Was pretty quick, I must admit


----------



## nicole0612

Gravitsap said:


> Yesterday have got my full refund from VC for that dirty LV scarf.. Was pretty quick, I must admit




Good news!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Gravitsap said:


> Yesterday have got my full refund from VC for that dirty LV scarf.. Was pretty quick, I must admit


----------



## lovely64

Kimora said:


> Hi everyone, there is still no news about my Chanel purchased on 26/03/16 until today... Can't wait to get my money back... After a long wait like this I knew it's something wrong with the item... And a SELLER [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Great! I knew something was off with that bag!


----------



## lovely64

Gravitsap said:


> Yesterday have got my full refund from VC for that dirty LV scarf.. Was pretty quick, I must admit




Great news!


----------



## Gravitsap

lovely64 said:


> Great news!


Yes, great news indeed. But did I learn?  I went and bought the bracelet of the same Murakami design http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-bracelet-louis-vuitton-2533946.shtml 
Gosh. I hope I am luckier this time :giggles: and just now I have seen that silk scarf again. And I bought it.. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/louis-vuitton/multicolour-silk-scarf-louis-vuitton-2547240.shtm  Ohhhhh.. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gravitsap

can't edit my post. the link does not work. I try again http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...colour-silk-scarf-louis-vuitton-2547240.shtml


----------



## Gravitsap

But back to my dirty LV scarf. Guess what? Since refund has been issued to my account, the scarf is back for sale on the web site! And one interesting detail. I can see it in the list of items for sale and I am 100 percent sure it is the one I have bought, as the same picture. But once I click on it to open, it would not open to me. I think it would open to anyone else but me, as VC does not want me to see it or make comment on it. And yes, they are selling it for the same price I have bought it


----------



## mere girl

When you send in your sold item using the prepaid DHL delivery, how long does it normally take to reach VC please? Is it generally a next day delivery service?


----------



## Kimora

Atlantida_13 said:


>


Well done...


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Wow, thank you for an update. Does VC update you on what is going on?


Hi Gravitsap, sorry for the delay... Yes in the beginning there are 2 automatic emails quoting it's still in process(????) then I wrote an email asking when would it b delivered... 

Matthew, 16 Apr, 16:56:
Dear Kimora

Thank you for your enquiry.

We indicate that the delay for delivery is usually around 10 days but can take up to 30 days. This delay depends on the re-activity of the seller to send us their item.

I can see we are still awaiting to receive your CHANEL item reference : 2468553, from the seller. We send reminders regularly so that we may still receive the item and will continue to keep you informed by email regarding the status of your order.

You may also follow the status of your order by logging under your account in History/My orders.

If we do not receive your item within 30 days of the sale, then your order will be cancelled and fully refunded. Unfortunately, as stated in our terms and conditions, we cannot cancel an order before this time.

Kind regards,

Matthew for Vestiaire Collective


That's the LAST email I have received from them... Today another update NO NEWS LOL


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> But back to my dirty LV scarf. Guess what? Since refund has been issued to my account, the scarf is back for sale on the web site! And one interesting detail. I can see it in the list of items for sale and I am 100 percent sure it is the one I have bought, as the same picture. But once I click on it to open, it would not open to me. I think it would open to anyone else but me, as VC does not want me to see it or make comment on it. And yes, they are selling it for the same price I have bought it


Noooooooooo.....&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Yesterday have got my full refund from VC for that dirty LV scarf.. Was pretty quick, I must admit


Well done...


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Hi Gravitsap, sorry for the delay... Yes in the beginning there are 2 automatic emails quoting it's still in process(????) then I wrote an email asking when would it b delivered...
> 
> Matthew, 16 Apr, 16:56:
> Dear Kimora
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> We indicate that the delay for delivery is usually around 10 days but can take up to 30 days. This delay depends on the re-activity of the seller to send us their item.
> 
> I can see we are still awaiting to receive your CHANEL item reference : 2468553, from the seller. We send reminders regularly so that we may still receive the item and will continue to keep you informed by email regarding the status of your order.
> 
> You may also follow the status of your order by logging under your account in History/My orders.
> 
> If we do not receive your item within 30 days of the sale, then your order will be cancelled and fully refunded. Unfortunately, as stated in our terms and conditions, we cannot cancel an order before this time.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Matthew for Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> That's the LAST email I have received from them... Today another update NO NEWS LOL


Four more days to go!!!!!!!! We know the bag is dodgy. Something is telling me you will get your money back very soon
I had one very strange thing on VC recently. I have bought Givenchi bag. And the price was really stupid. I mean, it was really very low. And it was even lower then low, as I have made a silly offer and it has been accepted  I thought that was too good to be true. And I was right. The next day I have received an email that the seller has cancelled the purchase and that full refund has been issued.  Dumn. But hey, I did not have to wait 30 days to get my money back


----------



## Gravitsap

mere girl said:


> When you send in your sold item using the prepaid DHL delivery, how long does it normally take to reach VC please? Is it generally a next day delivery service?


 My experience, was with them the next day. But you always can truck it on line


----------



## Atlantida_13

mere girl said:


> When you send in your sold item using the prepaid DHL delivery, how long does it normally take to reach VC please? Is it generally a next day delivery service?



Mine too. But I guess it depends from where you send it...


----------



## honey52

does anyone have any free ship codes?


----------



## mere girl

Gravitsap said:


> My experience, was with them the next day. But you always can truck it on line




Thank you..yes I sent a parcel that arrived the next day. This seller sent my item in on Wednesday morning but VC haven't received it yet. I have asked her to check her tracking but no response..


----------



## Gravitsap

mere girl said:


> Thank you..yes I sent a parcel that arrived the next day. This seller sent my item in on Wednesday morning but VC haven't received it yet. I have asked her to check her tracking but no response..


I think you should not be worried. I have got an impression that VC is inconsistent on their parcel updates. I am currently waiting for two items from them. They have updated me on receiving of one of them, took a few days, (and I am pretty sure that was not the sellers fault)and then in one day it has passed quality control and has been shipped to me. All in one day. As for another item - still no update from VC and I am pretty sure it is with them already. Sometimes I get an email from VC saying they have received the parcel the day after the purchase. Then it would take about three days for the quality control. It is always different. So, do not worry  what is it you are waiting for?


----------



## mere girl

Gravitsap said:


> I think you should not be worried. I have got an impression that VC is inconsistent on their parcel updates. I am currently waiting for two items from them. They have updated me on receiving of one of them, took a few days, (and I am pretty sure that was not the sellers fault)and then in one day it has passed quality control and has been shipped to me. All in one day. As for another item - still no update from VC and I am pretty sure it is with them already. Sometimes I get an email from VC saying they have received the parcel the day after the purchase. Then it would take about three days for the quality control. It is always different. So, do not worry  what is it you are waiting for?




Thank you Gravitsap, yes I'm sure you are right. The customer service is sometimes erratic with VC although I have generally had excellent experiences with them TBH. I could email them and check as they do tend to respond pretty quickly, I'm just impatient!
I'm waiting for a leather jacket..


----------



## Gravitsap

mere girl said:


> Thank you Gravitsap, yes I'm sure you are right. The customer service is sometimes erratic with VC although I have generally had excellent experiences with them TBH. I could email them and check as they do tend to respond pretty quickly, I'm just impatient!
> I'm waiting for a leather jacket..


Good luck with the jacket My experience with VC is about 50/50. I have joined in January and have bought quite a few things, three of them had to be returned as SNAD and I have got a full refund. I look at VC in the same way as I look at e-bay - just one of these sites you can get your rare item from, something which has been sold out in the official stores or even a bargain item. I have never paid them more then £150 for single item and paying with Paypal I feel safe. It's a shame that their quality control can not be trusted 100%. I think their idea is great, but it does not always work in reality.. So I bear all that in mind and still shop there from time to time.


----------



## Kimora

lovely64 said:


> Great! I knew something was off with that bag!


How are you? Few more days to go and see what VC IS GOING TO DO... It is still unfair my money has been holding on for nothing...I think the waiting time is way too long... As a seller if you sell your items you wanted to get your money straight away rather sending them after 30 days...lol


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Four more days to go!!!!!!!! We know the bag is dodgy. Something is telling me you will get your money back very soon
> I had one very strange thing on VC recently. I have bought Givenchi bag. And the price was really stupid. I mean, it was really very low. And it was even lower then low, as I have made a silly offer and it has been accepted  I thought that was too good to be true. And I was right. The next day I have received an email that the seller has cancelled the purchase and that full refund has been issued.  Dumn. But hey, I did not have to wait 30 days to get my money back


Yes few more days to go... Still not very pleasant feelings...Nothing after 30 days waiting for my dream bag... :shame:  

Well your case is way better than mine...I guess buying something at a reasonable price that's what we all have to put up with...  Hopefully we all get refunded...


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone in the USA purchased from a seller in the USA on this site? I am wondering about shipping costs. Do they ship the item to a branch in the USA for verification, or would it be shipped to France first and then back to the USA?
To explain the query, I recently purchased a handbag from this site which was found to have some damage in the quality control inspection. They offered me a price difference of $114.79, however, it can only be applied to future purchases as I noted in a previous post. Also, only after accepting the price reduction did they notify me that this credit expires in 3 months. Since shipping to the USA from Europe is $58 on their site (which is over half of the credit they are giving me!), I am wondering if I can reduce that fee if I order from a USA based seller. I tried to check online with an item sold by a USA seller, but the shipping prices listed on the site for that item were only for USA to UK... So...?


----------



## Gravitsap

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone in the USA purchased from a seller in the USA on this site? I am wondering about shipping costs. Do they ship the item to a branch in the USA for verification, or would it be shipped to France first and then back to the USA?
> To explain the query, I recently purchased a handbag from this site which was found to have some damage in the quality control inspection. They offered me a price difference of $114.79, however, it can only be applied to future purchases as I noted in a previous post. Also, only after accepting the price reduction did they notify me that this credit expires in 3 months. Since shipping to the USA from Europe is $58 on their site (which is over half of the credit they are giving me!), I am wondering if I can reduce that fee if I order from a USA based seller. I tried to check online with an item sold by a USA seller, but the shipping prices listed on the site for that item were only for USA to UK... So...?


I won't be able to answer fully to your question, but I can only say that there is a VC quality control unit in the USA. So your parcel won't to to France and back. So the postage should not be terribly high.


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Yes few more days to go... Still not very pleasant feelings...Nothing after 30 days waiting for my dream bag... :shame:
> 
> Well your case is way better than mine...I guess buying something at a reasonable price that's what we all have to put up with...  Hopefully we all get refunded...


It is exactly one month today!


----------



## nicole0612

Gravitsap said:


> I won't be able to answer fully to your question, but I can only say that there is a VC quality control unit in the USA. So your parcel won't to to France and back. So the postage should not be terribly high.




Thanks! That is helpful info.


----------



## getdotmoney

In regards to Vestiaire Collective I have had good and bad experiences.

the worst is I was sold a fake Prada shirt, i mean the whole purpose of going through this lenghty process is to get my purchase authenticated, right?

well at first glance i could tell the shirt was fake, no good.

the other bad experiences I had well, call it intuition, but when i manage to purchase a real "expensive" item for real "cheap" from an oversease seller it seems the item get always lost in transit, then i'm offered a refund, for me to find out it was sold after. To whom, of course i dont know.
 It did not only happened once, but twice where i bought a rare and brand new pair of JM Weston retail price 800 euros for a measly 125 euros, then a Gucci cigar Holder original price 400 for 65 and of course both brand new.

No one wins the lottery twice, i suspect something fishy

I have last year spent over 3K with them, this is my final purchase


----------



## ihatevc

I just had a very bad selling experience on VC.

I recently sold an Hermes rose gold Bracelet on VC. It was sold for nearly half of the original price. and I am getting of course less than half of the original price. I sent the bracelet to them. They noticed me they received the item at the day they received it but not checking it for a nearly a week.

Then I received an email claiming that the item was partially complaint because the certificate is absent. I have three pieces of Hemes Rose Gold jewelry. I am so sure that I did put the certificate in the parcel because I did try to open all envelopes and find out which certificates belongs to the bracelet.

The buyer cancelled the sales immediately. I tried to contact VC about the issue and they just told me that they did not receive the certificate!!!sad

Now the sale is cancelled and they misplaced my certificate. I don't know what to do. I feel like the bracelet is worthless now. like it won't be sold again or future buyer will use this as a reason of asking me to reduce price!!

VC  is basically a thief  to me in some way.. I nearly bursted into tears because their customer service is rubbish. phone call makes no uses and email reply just denying their fault. I received no apologies and no helpful reply. Shouldn't they even try to look for the certificate if it really lost somewhere in their office?? I really do not know what to do......


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> It is exactly one month today!


Got my money back thank god...just an update


----------



## fresher

May I know if someone has had an experience that sent something to VC and they lost your item or damaged your item without compensation? I need some advise. Please:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## fresher

ihatevc said:


> I just had a very bad selling experience on VC.
> 
> I recently sold an Hermes rose gold Bracelet on VC. It was sold for nearly half of the original price. and I am getting of course less than half of the original price. I sent the bracelet to them. They noticed me they received the item at the day they received it but not checking it for a nearly a week.
> 
> Then I received an email claiming that the item was partially complaint because the certificate is absent. I have three pieces of Hemes Rose Gold jewelry. I am so sure that I did put the certificate in the parcel because I did try to open all envelopes and find out which certificates belongs to the bracelet.
> 
> The buyer cancelled the sales immediately. I tried to contact VC about the issue and they just told me that they did not receive the certificate!!!sad
> 
> Now the sale is cancelled and they misplaced my certificate. I don't know what to do. I feel like the bracelet is worthless now. like it won't be sold again or future buyer will use this as a reason of asking me to reduce price!!
> 
> VC  is basically a thief  to me in some way.. I nearly bursted into tears because their customer service is rubbish. phone call makes no uses and email reply just denying their fault. I received no apologies and no helpful reply. Shouldn't they even try to look for the certificate if it really lost somewhere in their office?? I really do not know what to do......



i have a similar story like you.I don't know what to do too. they damaged the Item I sent to VC.
I wish somebody with similar experience can help.


----------



## fresher

Kimora said:


> Got my money back thank god...just an update



Congrats!
I recently purchased a Chanel top, it looked all fine although it was too small. I removed the tags and found that there's  a small hole on the item. they rejected to accept a return because the tag is removed..


----------



## Gravitsap

Kimora said:


> Got my money back thank god...just an update



Congrats!  Time to start hunting again


----------



## Gravitsap

ihatevc said:


> I just had a very bad selling experience on VC.
> 
> I recently sold an Hermes rose gold Bracelet on VC. It was sold for nearly half of the original price. and I am getting of course less than half of the original price. I sent the bracelet to them. They noticed me they received the item at the day they received it but not checking it for a nearly a week.
> 
> Then I received an email claiming that the item was partially complaint because the certificate is absent. I have three pieces of Hemes Rose Gold jewelry. I am so sure that I did put the certificate in the parcel because I did try to open all envelopes and find out which certificates belongs to the bracelet.
> 
> The buyer cancelled the sales immediately. I tried to contact VC about the issue and they just told me that they did not receive the certificate!!!sad
> 
> Now the sale is cancelled and they misplaced my certificate. I don't know what to do. I feel like the bracelet is worthless now. like it won't be sold again or future buyer will use this as a reason of asking me to reduce price!!
> 
> VC  is basically a thief  to me in some way.. I nearly bursted into tears because their customer service is rubbish. phone call makes no uses and email reply just denying their fault. I received no apologies and no helpful reply. Shouldn't they even try to look for the certificate if it really lost somewhere in their office?? I really do not know what to do......


Oh my  That's too bad... I am really sorry this has happened to you. I am wondering if you could recall the bracelet back at all? They are definitely acting like a thiefs! Disgusting.. And I am also wondering would it be possible to request a new certificate from Hermes?


----------



## Gravitsap

fresher said:


> i have a similar story like you.I don't know what to do too. they damaged the Item I sent to VC.
> I wish somebody with similar experience can help.


 So sorry to hear that


----------



## Gravitsap

fresher said:


> Congrats!
> I recently purchased a Chanel top, it looked all fine although it was too small. I removed the tags and found that there's  a small hole on the item. they rejected to accept a return because the tag is removed..


Do not know if you did read the story of me receiving LV dirty scarf, I even placed some pictures in here, as it was described as VGC. In fact it was really disgusting. But the tag was not attached to it (there was nothing to hook it on to). It was just there in the box. So when I had to post it back to them for my refund I have completely forgotten about that tag and left it on the table. I have posted it back without the tag. And have got my refund. I went via Paypal. And there was no even little argument.


----------



## ihatevc

Gravitsap said:


> Oh my  That's too bad... I am really sorry this has happened to you. I am wondering if you could recall the bracelet back at all? They are definitely acting like a thiefs! Disgusting.. And I am also wondering would it be possible to request a new certificate from Hermes?



Thanks for your reply, I have already called Hermes. They told me it is impossible to reissue a new certificate. 
Hermes asked why do I need a certificate, I didn't really know how to answer.

I think everybody has their hard time and VC made my time harder.
How sad it is..sigh..


----------



## Gravitsap

ihatevc said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have already called Hermes. They told me it is impossible to reissue a new certificate.
> Hermes asked why do I need a certificate, I didn't really know how to answer.
> 
> I think everybody has their hard time and VC made my time harder.
> How sad it is..sigh..


Bless you:cry: It is a shame they won't issue you a new one, but you still can get it authenticated with on line services, won't cost a lot, but it is worth it if you want to sell it at good price. You will be issued a certificate...  Why won't you put it on e-bay? UK e-bay is quite good one, you can see the history of buyers and if you won't post it abroad I think you are pretty safe in here. And you probably will get more money for it, as VC charge you 30 percent of sale, which is rip off in my opinion.


----------



## EmileH

I suspect that someone with the name just "i" from Bulgaria is selling fake Hermes belt buckles on VC. I don't see how one could have 10-12 buckles brand new that they are selling below retail. And she doesn't have the pouches or documentation. Beware. I think I'm going to cancel my membership in premier.


----------



## Gravitsap

Have received my LV bracelet today. As good as new, in the box, great seller from Luxemburg. I am happy so far


----------



## ihatevc

Gravitsap said:


> Bless you:cry: It is a shame they won't issue you a new one, but you still can get it authenticated with on line services, won't cost a lot, but it is worth it if you want to sell it at good price. You will be issued a certificate...  Why won't you put it on e-bay? UK e-bay is quite good one, you can see the history of buyers and if you won't post it abroad I think you are pretty safe in here. And you probably will get more money for it, as VC charge you 30 percent of sale, which is rip off in my opinion.



Thanks for your suggestion. I think I will start looking for an online authenticate service. Do you have any suggestion? By the way, I am not so familiar with ebay, May I know why is it not save to post abroad? Thank you very much!


----------



## Gravitsap

ihatevc said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I think I will start looking for an online authenticate service. Do you have any suggestion? By the way, I am not so familiar with ebay, May I know why is it not save to post abroad? Thank you very much!


I have been trading on e-bay for good number of years, I did buy and did sell, but never had anything that expensive up for sale. I have learned that once you pay by PayPal you are safe most of the time. I have never had problems with selling my items. But. I also know that e-bay can be not that straight forward as it seems. I have been reading stories on this forum when good seller have sold her genuine expensive bag, then have received Significantly Not As Described case, the bag has been returned back to them, the only problem it was not the same bag, but a counterfeit. The genuine bag has been simply replaced and the poor seller could do nothing and the money has been refunded to their buyer. Same thing, I guess can happen and to the bracelet. So you have to be very very careful. I say that it is probably safer not to post it abroad as in the end of the day if crime happens on UK soil you may get our police involved. But it is just my thoughts.. I have been reading about the authenticators websites, it seems that ****************** is reputable and there is also authenticate 4 you. ****************** is charging $25 for Hermes Jewellery Certificate. I hope you can resolve this unpleasant situation soon and I hope you can sell your beautiful bracelet at a good price


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

ihatevc said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have already called Hermes. They told me it is impossible to reissue a new certificate.
> Hermes asked why do I need a certificate, I didn't really know how to answer.
> 
> I think everybody has their hard time and VC made my time harder.
> How sad it is..sigh..


But they can reprint your receipt. Wouldn't that be enough?


----------



## sdjbags

I just received an LV bosphore backpack in very good condition from VC

If i post pictures here would any body be able to tell me if it is authentic as I'd like that extra reassurance?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gravitsap

There is an "authenticate this LV" thread in this forum. If you read their rules on the first page and provide all the required data for the authentication, they may help you. As we have learned here it is always worth to double check after VC. Good luck!


----------



## Kimora

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I suspect that someone with the name just "i" from Bulgaria is selling fake Hermes belt buckles on VC. I don't see how one could have 10-12 buckles brand new that they are selling below retail. And she doesn't have the pouches or documentation. Beware. I think I'm going to cancel my membership in premier.


Thanks for letting us know... VC needs to concentrate on the counterfeit items having posted on their website rather than ONLY THEIR COMMISIONS....


----------



## Kimora

ihatevc said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have already called Hermes. They told me it is impossible to reissue a new certificate.
> Hermes asked why do I need a certificate, I didn't really know how to answer.
> 
> I think everybody has their hard time and VC made my time harder.
> How sad it is..sigh..


I feel for you...


----------



## Kimora

Gravitsap said:


> Have received my LV bracelet today. As good as new, in the box, great seller from Luxemburg. I am happy so far


Very nice...


----------



## Love Of My Life

ihatevc said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I think I will start looking for an online authenticate service. Do you have any suggestion? By the way, I am not so familiar with ebay, May I know why is it not save to post abroad? Thank you very much!





If you are looking for an Hermes authenticator, suggest Bababebi
for Chanel try Etinceler

If you purchased your item from Hermes directly, you should be
able to request a duplicate receipt or try contacting your cc for
a copy if that's how you paid...

Once you are able to have the item authenticated, you can
include that authentication in your listing if you decide to sell
it on ebay.


----------



## Atlantida_13

authenticplease said:


> How do you message a Seller?  I don't see a link or button......I only see the public comments. TIA!



You cannot send private messages to the seller. On each item page, you can make a comment / question and it will be public, yes.


----------



## Gravitsap

Have received my LV silk necklace from them today. I have been hunting for it for a while now. This time it was great purchase, the silk square is new, genuine and as described. I feel sorry for the person who is going to buy that dirty scarf I have returned back to VC a few weeks ago, as it is up for sale again


----------



## shyscarlet

Hi ladies,

I am thinking about trying out vestiaire collective to sell some luxury items but their commissions seems super high and wondering if its even worth it? Does items sell faster than tradesy?


----------



## EmileH

shyscarlet said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am thinking about trying out vestiaire collective to sell some luxury items but their commissions seems super high and wondering if its even worth it? Does items sell faster than tradesy?




I have sold a few things on vestiaire. The process was very easy. But yes the commissions are high so I priced a bit higher than I would on other sites.  Things either move very quickly on vestiaire or sit forever.


----------



## shyscarlet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have sold a few things on vestiaire. The process was very easy. But yes the commissions are high so I priced a bit higher than I would on other sites.  Things either move very quickly on vestiaire or sit forever.


Thank you. What brands do you think sells the most?


----------



## EmileH

shyscarlet said:


> Thank you. What brands do you think sells the most?




My Chanel costume jewelry and scarves  sold very quickly. I forget what else I sold.


----------



## cinderell

(deleted)


----------



## Gravitsap

If you are not sure about the brands, then try to search for the one you want to sell. You will be able to see how many items are up for sale, how many were sold and what did they go for. Sometimes if it is not very well known brand the item will be sitting there forever, even if you price it up correctly


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone in the USA purchased from Vestaire recently? I was about to buy a Hermes bag that I came to an agreement for $5250, with the discount it would be $4758 including the $58 shipping fee. The surprise at checkout is the ~$800 customs duty fee that they recommend I pre-pay (~15% fee). There is an option to wait and pay the customs fee later when the bag arrives. Any experiences with this? Any ideas on how much the customs fee would be if I wait to pay the actual price versus the 15% estimate they are asking for? It is a leather bag. Thank you!




Here is an update on my experience with Customs and DHL shipping fees. I chose the option to not pre-pay customs fees and to pay the actual charges when the bag arrived in the US. The bag took about two days to ship from France to the US, and when it arrived in the US, Customs gave me a call the next day to check some of the details like what leather the bag was made of and whether it was a shoulder bag or a handbag. Then it stood waiting somewhere for 3-4 days, not sure if it was a DHL delay or customs delay. Next, DHL contacted me by phone and email to pay customs fees, which were slightly higher than the ~9% listed by other posters in this forum. I found DHL to be very helpful at this point, they were extremely responsive and quick, and did all of the negotiating with customs to reduce my fee. They had me send them a copy of my receipt from VC, and within a day they had reduced my customs charge by  $75, to a total of $460 for customs + any extra DHL charge, which works out to either a 9.8% customs charge, or a 9% charge with a very minimal DHL fee (~$25). Much cheaper than prepaying the customs fee requested by VC, which was ~$800! Thanks to all of the advice here for saving me $340. Now that I have paid the fee, the bag will be out for delivery tomorrow, so I still have to cross my fingers that the condition is good!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Here is an update on my experience with Customs and DHL shipping fees. I chose the option to not pre-pay customs fees and to pay the actual charges when the bag arrived in the US. The bag took about two days to ship from France to the US, and when it arrived in the US, Customs gave me a call the next day to check some of the details like what leather the bag was made of and whether it was a shoulder bag or a handbag. Then it stood waiting somewhere for 3-4 days, not sure if it was a DHL delay or customs delay. Next, DHL contacted me by phone and email to pay customs fees, which were slightly higher than the ~9% listed by other posters in this forum. I found DHL to be very helpful at this point, they were extremely responsive and quick, and did all of the negotiating with customs to reduce my fee. They had me send them a copy of my receipt from VC, and within a day they had reduced my customs charge by  $75, to a total of $460 for customs + any extra DHL charge, which works out to either a 9.8% customs charge, or a 9% charge with a very minimal DHL fee (~$25). Much cheaper than prepaying the customs fee requested by VC, which was ~$800! Thanks to all of the advice here for saving me $340. Now that I have paid the fee, the bag will be out for delivery tomorrow, so I still have to cross my fingers that the condition is good!




Congratulations! Hope you love it. For everyone's knowledge the US government recently announced that they will not be charging customs duty on items less than $800. That helps with smaller purchases and I have noticed that my items are arriving more quickly lately from overseas sellers.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! Hope you love it. For everyone's knowledge the US government recently announced that they will not be charging customs duty on items less than $800. That helps with smaller purchases and I have noticed that my items are arriving more quickly lately from overseas sellers.




Thank you! Your advice and quick response to initial my query helped me so much in this process! That is excellent information about the waived custom fees for items under $800. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Your advice and quick response to initial my query helped me so much in this process! That is excellent information about the waived custom fees for items under $800. Thank you for posting this.




You are so welcome.

I just bought a Kelly bracelet. I want to again remind people to look at the category for the description and don't really go by the text description the seller writes. It was listed as good condition but she described it as like new. I knew to expect it to have signs of wear. It's a color that I really wanted and is not currently in production. I'm happy with it and I bargained the price down to what I thought was fair. If anyone thought they were getting a like new bracelet they would certainly be disappointed. So be careful. The lack of a decent feedback system allows sellers to be less than honest. This is a pretty typical vestiaire experience- aside from the nightmares described by others which are truly horrible- you can find hard to find items at a good price but it's certainly buyer beware.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so welcome.
> 
> I just bought a Kelly bracelet. I want to again remind people to look at the category for the description and don't really go by the text description the seller writes. It was listed as good condition but she described it as like new. I knew to expect it to have signs of wear. It's a color that I really wanted and is not currently in production. I'm happy with it and I bargained the price down to what I thought was fair. If anyone thought they were getting a like new bracelet they would certainly be disappointed. So be careful. The lack of a decent feedback system allows sellers to be less than honest. This is a pretty typical vestiaire experience- aside from the nightmares described by others which are truly horrible- you can find hard to find items at a good price but it's certainly buyer beware.




Good advice. Thanks for the reminder. I am looking for a way to spend my $114 credit and came across an item I liked that seemed priced low for the condition that the seller described...then I saw the "good condition" category. Buyer beware! 
However, my JPG came yesterday and was downgraded to "very good condition" upon VC inspection (hence the $114 credit I have to spend in 3 months), and I think they graded it fairly harshly. I am grateful, but you just never know what you are going to get!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Good advice. Thanks for the reminder. I am looking for a way to spend my $114 credit and came across an item I liked that seemed priced low for the condition that the seller described...then I saw the "good condition" category. Buyer beware!
> However, my JPG came yesterday and was downgraded to "very good condition" upon VC inspection (hence the $114 credit I have to spend in 3 months), and I think they graded it fairly harshly. I am grateful, but you just never know what you are going to get!




So true. Sigh.... I wish it was all more reliable. But nice that you had a good surprise.


----------



## lovely64

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so welcome.
> 
> I just bought a Kelly bracelet. I want to again remind people to look at the category for the description and don't really go by the text description the seller writes. It was listed as good condition but she described it as like new. I knew to expect it to have signs of wear. It's a color that I really wanted and is not currently in production. I'm happy with it and I bargained the price down to what I thought was fair. If anyone thought they were getting a like new bracelet they would certainly be disappointed. So be careful. The lack of a decent feedback system allows sellers to be less than honest. This is a pretty typical vestiaire experience- aside from the nightmares described by others which are truly horrible- you can find hard to find items at a good price but it's certainly buyer beware.




I loathe sellers like that, make my blood boil. I am glad you knew not to trust her description, [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Here is an update on my experience with Customs and DHL shipping fees. I chose the option to not pre-pay customs fees and to pay the actual charges when the bag arrived in the US. The bag took about two days to ship from France to the US, and when it arrived in the US, Customs gave me a call the next day to check some of the details like what leather the bag was made of and whether it was a shoulder bag or a handbag. Then it stood waiting somewhere for 3-4 days, not sure if it was a DHL delay or customs delay. Next, DHL contacted me by phone and email to pay customs fees, which were slightly higher than the ~9% listed by other posters in this forum. I found DHL to be very helpful at this point, they were extremely responsive and quick, and did all of the negotiating with customs to reduce my fee. They had me send them a copy of my receipt from VC, and within a day they had reduced my customs charge by  $75, to a total of $460 for customs + any extra DHL charge, which works out to either a 9.8% customs charge, or a 9% charge with a very minimal DHL fee (~$25). Much cheaper than prepaying the customs fee requested by VC, which was ~$800! Thanks to all of the advice here for saving me $340. Now that I have paid the fee, the bag will be out for delivery tomorrow, so I still have to cross my fingers that the condition is good!


US Customs do make mistakes from time to time on their assessments, but they're open for reconsideration so that's a plus.  I generally allow for about 10% for duties which is less than the rate of 15% VC wants to charge.  when you read the fine print, VC says they use an average rate for every international buyer regardless of location, it's easier for them system wise to do a flat rate.

there are duties calculator (google it) that can help you get to the specific rate.  it's kinda intense but once you once you've done it, it does get easier.  for example the menu has drop down categories from which you can select:  i.e. woman's purse, material (plastic or leather), country of origin etc.  it's about 7-8 steps with multiple choices.  rule of thumb I use is 10% for bags, a little higher for shoes around 12% I think, can't remember what clothes was but probably less.

one time, the bill from DHL was 24% of my purchase price for a bag so I contested, and Customs came back next day with the correct amount.  the reality is it's some clerical clerk sitting at JFK Customs crunching numbers all day long, mistakes do happen so an informed buyer makes for a better one.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> US Customs do make mistakes from time to time on their assessments, but they're open for reconsideration so that's a plus.  I generally allow for about 10% for duties which is less than the rate of 15% VC wants to charge.  when you read the fine print, VC says they use an average rate for every international buyer regardless of location, it's easier for them system wise to do a flat rate.
> 
> 
> 
> there are duties calculator (google it) that can help you get to the specific rate.  it's kinda intense but once you once you've done it, it does get easier.  for example the menu has drop down categories from which you can select:  i.e. woman's purse, material (plastic or leather), country of origin etc.  it's about 7-8 steps with multiple choices.  rule of thumb I use is 10% for bags, a little higher for shoes around 12% I think, can't remember what clothes was but probably less.
> 
> 
> 
> one time, the bill from DHL was 24% of my purchase price for a bag so I contested, and Customs came back next day with the correct amount.  the reality is it's some clerical clerk sitting at JFK Customs crunching numbers all day long, mistakes do happen so an informed buyer makes for a better one.




Thank you, this is a great guideline and I will definitely use the duties calculator next time. I was trying to estimate it using the huge customs manual available online, which is not user-friendly at all!


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, this is a great guideline and I will definitely use the duties calculator next time. I was trying to estimate it using the huge customs manual available online, which is not user-friendly at all!


You're welcome.  FYI purchases under $800 by mail are now exempt for duties, the change went into effect mid March though you didn't see it on VC almost a month later.


----------



## shyscarlet

Gravitsap said:


> If you are not sure about the brands, then try to search for the one you want to sell. You will be able to see how many items are up for sale, how many were sold and what did they go for. Sometimes if it is not very well known brand the item will be sitting there forever, even if you price it up correctly


I have tried listing about 10 items and they keep sending the listing back for me to change the photos and prices for much lower than what most of the items sold on their site before they will even list them. It been quiet frustrating working with them. Most of my stuff are brand new with tags too. Example is a brand new Chanel bag from 2015 I bought for $5200 and have everything including the tags and they want me to list it for $2400. I wouldn't mind changing the price but their commissions out of it is not really worth it I think.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> You're welcome.  FYI purchases under $800 by mail are now exempt for duties, the change went into effect mid March though you didn't see it on VC almost a month later.




This is great because I have a $114 credit there. Of course, shipping from Europe is so expensive on VC anyway for cheap items, since they charge a flat rate for over/under $2,000.


----------



## jmc3007

shyscarlet said:


> I have tried listing about 10 items and they keep sending the listing back for me to change the photos and prices for much lower than what most of the items sold on their site before they will even list them. It been quiet frustrating working with them. Most of my stuff are brand new with tags too. Example is a brand new Chanel bag from 2015 I bought for $5200 and have everything including the tags and they want me to list it for $2400. I wouldn't mind changing the price but their commissions out of it is not really worth it I think.


you should try other services especially for NWT Chanel.  Yoogi's Chloset, Fashionphile, Tradesy, the Real Real etc.  each has its pros and cons you need to decide how much involvement and control you want.  Tradesy is the cheapest at 9% commission but more work for yourself obviously.

I like buying from VC but can't say the provide the best selling experience.  VC is very very French if you knew the French at all.  very very rigid, their customer service is different from ours, it's not saying the caliber is worse just different.


----------



## ilove$

I bought a Chanel bracelet that ended up being fake, they took it back, and I got my refund. Yay

I almost had a heart attack. I don't do fake Chanel


----------



## nicole0612

ilove$ said:


> I bought a Chanel bracelet that ended up being fake, they took it back, and I got my refund. Yay
> 
> I almost had a heart attack. I don't do fake Chanel




So their inspection let it through?


----------



## soleilbrun

shyscarlet said:


> I have tried listing about 10 items and they keep sending the listing back for me to change the photos and prices for much lower than what most of the items sold on their site before they will even list them. It been quiet frustrating working with them. Most of my stuff are brand new with tags too. Example is a brand new Chanel bag from 2015 I bought for $5200 and have everything including the tags and they want me to list it for $2400. I wouldn't mind changing the price but their commissions out of it is not really worth it I think.



Try lollipuff.com. You list at the price you want and the commission is low. I buy ans sell there and never had a problem.


----------



## ilove$

nicole0612 said:


> So their inspection let it through?




Yes!!!
I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the bracelet! I knew immediately it was a fake.
I own enough Chanel to know what the quality, is like...

I wasn't going to let them rip me off, I got my refund back and will never be buying from them AGAIN!


----------



## nicole0612

ilove$ said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the bracelet! I knew immediately it was a fake.
> 
> I own enough Chanel to know what the quality, is like...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to let them rip me off, I got my refund back and will never be buying from them AGAIN!




That is horrible! Thank goodness you can recognize authentic Chanel better than they can.


----------



## ilove$

nicole0612 said:


> That is horrible! Thank goodness you can recognize authentic Chanel better than they can.




Yeah, there was visible glue sticking out of under all the cc's on the bracelets. It was horrible, tragic, and no Chanel stamp logo anywhere, which I did my research... it should of had...

Lol thanks for listening.


----------



## ilove$

I just couldn't believe they wouldn't even send it to me!!!


----------



## nicole0612

ilove$ said:


> Yeah, there was visible glue sticking out of under all the cc's on the bracelets. It was horrible, tragic, and no Chanel stamp logo anywhere, which I did my research... it should of had...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks for listening.




Gross! I think buying on VC can go either way. I had customer service intervene and downgrade the condition of my purchase, making me so nervous...and then it arrived and was basically perfect. Then in other cases they let through very damaged or replica items. Sorry your experience was so awful!


----------



## Oleandered

ilove$ said:


> I bought a Chanel bracelet that ended up being fake, they took it back, and I got my refund. Yay
> 
> I almost had a heart attack. I don't do fake Chanel




Wow, that's outrageous! And they were boasting about their authenticity check...

I've purchased a few items there, but I can't say I was completely satisfied with the condition. They had a smell like they just came out of grandpa's trunk.
I've never had anything like that with the things I got on eBay.


----------



## Gravitsap

ilove$ said:


> Yeah, there was visible glue sticking out of under all the cc's on the bracelets. It was horrible, tragic, and no Chanel stamp logo anywhere, which I did my research... it should of had...
> 
> Lol thanks for listening.[/QUOTE WOW.honestly. Just Wow


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Ladies, I just spot a bad fake Chanel boy and the seller knows very well that it's fake! How come VC lets this one through???

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oy-leather-crossbody-bag-chanel-2644893.shtml


----------



## Oleandered

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Ladies, I just spot a bad fake Chanel boy and the seller knows very well that it's fake! How come VC lets this one through???
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oy-leather-crossbody-bag-chanel-2644893.shtml




I've seen this for quite a few times. Their response is like "well, we have an on-site authenticators, who inspects the items when they arrive to us". But why not stop it right at the posting moment?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Oleandered said:


> I've seen this for quite a few times. Their response is like "well, we have an on-site authenticators, who inspects the items when they arrive to us". But why not stop it right at the posting moment?




Absolutely!!!


----------



## lovely64

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Ladies, I just spot a bad fake Chanel boy and the seller knows very well that it's fake! How come VC lets this one through???
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oy-leather-crossbody-bag-chanel-2644893.shtml




I loath this about VC. They let idiots list obvious fakes and their validation team is poorly trained and so is their quality control team. Some of them are diletants or worse ( idiots).


----------



## GemsBerry

Re to duties. I called DHL and they said USA customers can pay duties to DHL once package is shipped and went through custom clearance via this link https://mypayment.dhl.ca/DHLMyPaymentusa
if you pay before it's out for delivery there won't be any delays (otherwise they will hold the package until you pay). it's about 9% and it's far better than VC pre-paid rate.


----------



## clarborough

My Chanel wallet is fake even after their authentication. Lots of wasted money with no way of getting your money back if they claim to have authenticated it. I would avoid as there is a risk you will lose lots of money !!!


----------



## lovely64

clarborough said:


> My Chanel wallet is fake even after their authentication. Lots of wasted money with no way of getting your money back if they claim to have authenticated it. I would avoid as there is a risk you will lose lots of money !!!




Sorry about this.

Always always pay with paypal. If you do that then you will get your money back.


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi, I am new to the forum and also new buyer from Vestiaire. I purchased a Chanel WOC from them, not a seller. It looks authentic but is has private sale written in French. Can somebody please explain what it means?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Oleandered

Foreverbags said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and also new buyer from Vestiaire. I purchased a Chanel WOC from them, not a seller. It looks authentic but is has private sale written in French. Can somebody please explain what it means?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




I suspect you still got it from a seller. Sometimes sellers send it to Vestiaire in advance, so they can ship it immediately, but still the item comes from a third party


----------



## cyryla

Is it possible for a seller to remove a comment left by someone else?


----------



## cyryla

cyryla said:


> Is it possible for a seller to remove a comment left by someone else?




It appears that VC removed the comment automatically. For a moment I thought they allow sellers to remove unwelcome comments.


----------



## GemsBerry

I recently had quite positive experience with VC, the seller was great, item as described. VC delayed shipping for a week (seller said she had shipped on the day of purchase), I bugged them and on the next day they "received" the item. but the whole turnover time was reasonable (11-12 days). I paid duties myself to DHL online prior to delivery and it was delivered as scheduled.


----------



## Polaremil

I have mostly had positive experiences, mainly as a seller, but lately also as a buyer. Yes, VC f***s up a lot, but I have always had the issues resolved. I just received my latest purchase from somebody who sells new D&G items. I was very pleased w my purchase. Now I am anxiously awaiting a Chanel item. I'll keep you posted.

Regarding recommended seller status, I lost mine since I shipped too late twice, did three cancellations, and one item had stains that I had not noticed. I always keep my buyers well informed, have only had the stained jacket as non compliant, and have had several successful transactions after that, but still have not gotten my status back. When I buy, I look at seller status, but mostly at past transactions and comments to sold items.


----------



## amyyanwatse

Hello guys!
I purchased a Chanel WOC on Vestiaire Collective and I have paid the price of the bag & shipping fee to the site and it is going to ship to the UK.

Does anyone know if I should pre-pay the customs fee or wait to pay for it? I am unsure about it because it's my first time shopping on there & I don't know if the UK's customs fee will be higher than 15%? 

Also after reading the comments in this thread, I am slightly nervous about getting my first item from the website... 
This is the item I purchased,
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-on-chain-leather-clutch-chanel-2691673.shtml

How does it look to you guys in regard to authenticity? 


Thank you!!!


----------



## cyryla

amyyanwatse said:


> Hello guys!
> I purchased a Chanel WOC on Vestiaire Collective and I have paid the price of the bag & shipping fee to the site and it is going to ship to the UK.
> 
> Does anyone know if I should pre-pay the customs fee or wait to pay for it? I am unsure about it because it's my first time shopping on there & I don't know if the UK's customs fee will be higher than 15%?
> 
> Also after reading the comments in this thread, I am slightly nervous about getting my first item from the website...
> This is the item I purchased,
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-on-chain-leather-clutch-chanel-2691673.shtml
> 
> How does it look to you guys in regard to authenticity?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Seller is from France, you don't pay customs within the EU!!


----------



## amyyanwatse

cyryla said:


> Seller is from France, you don't pay customs within the EU!!



That's great to hear, thank you!!


----------



## cyryla

amyyanwatse said:


> That's great to hear, thank you!!




I would suggest to check that the seller is indeed from France, and if so no customs to pay!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I can't believe VC put the fake Dior bag I return last year on sale again. [emoji35]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## cyryla

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I can't believe VC put the fake Dior bag I return last year on sale again. [emoji35]




I would put a comment about it being returned by you because it was fake! I think that's the only thing you can do unfortunately. VC will not remove fake items because they claim they authenticate everything before sending to buyers [emoji34]


----------



## Gravitsap

I believe VC won't remove fake listings on purpose. After all it is profitable for them to sell it and keep the money for a number of weeks. They act like a bank in that matter. Keeping the money and making an interest


----------



## nicole0612

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I can't believe VC put the fake Dior bag I return last year on sale again. [emoji35]




I'm confused! So you returned it as a fake, then VC itself is reselling it? How is that even possible?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

nicole0612 said:


> I'm confused! So you returned it as a fake, then VC itself is reselling it? How is that even possible?




Yes, the Dior bags I bought from a seller at VC are fake and they were deemed to be fake. I returned two of them last year at my own cost. VC denied to cooperate as they couldn't admit that they made a mistake and ofcourse it means they lose the money so I contacted my credit card company to get the money back. VC sold one pink Be Dior last year right after I returned and they just put this white one for sale now. The pictures are exactly the same from that seller. I'm not the only one that has this problem. VC does that all the time. Relist all items that being returned from the buyers either fake or not the same as condition as the seller describes. You need to be careful and make sure that all items you bought from VC is original or pay with Paypal.


----------



## nicole0612

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Yes, the Dior bags I bought from a seller at VC are fake and they were deemed to be fake. I returned two of them last year at my own cost. VC denied to cooperate as they couldn't admit that they made a mistake and ofcourse it means they lose the money so I contacted my credit card company to get the money back. VC sold one pink Be Dior last year right after I returned and they just put this white one for sale now. The pictures are exactly the same from that seller. I'm not the only one that has this problem. VC does that all the time. Relist all items that being returned from the buyers either fake or not the same as condition as the seller describes. You need to be careful and make sure that all items you bought from VC is original or pay with Paypal.




Wow, thanks for the warning. I was about to buy a pair of rockstuds from VC's own selling account, but the description of the condition was vague and the price was low. Sounds like I should pass on that one. I am guessing the condition will be a problem. The condition is listed as "good" (which means "not good" usually!), but there are no damages shown in the photos and the description does not point anything out either.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, thanks for the warning. I was about to buy a pair of rockstuds from VC's own selling account, but the description of the condition was vague and the price was low. Sounds like I should pass on that one. I am guessing the condition will be a problem. The condition is listed as "good" (which means "not good" usually!), but there are no damages shown in the photos and the description does not point anything out either.




Normally those items are returned from the buyers and VC put them on sale again with the same description the sellers put at the beginning without editing or adding. Those items always have something wrong but VC never point out. Good for them means everything still attach in one piece. LOL


----------



## nicole0612

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Normally those items are returned from the buyers and VC put them on sale again with the same description the sellers put at the beginning without editing or adding. Those items always have something wrong but VC never point out. Good for them means everything still attach in one piece. LOL



It makes so much more sense now! I just looked up the shoes again to see what the description said, since the photos don't show any damage, but there must be something wrong since they are listed in good condition. Now that I see it again, I remember that the description is in French, and VC never answered another potential buyer's question about the condition.
In French it says: "very food cVendue avec la boite et dustbag. A noter: manque un clou au soulier gauche et le soulier est légèrement décollé sur son coté intérieurnditions." I am guessing "food" is supposed to be "good"?
Google translate (with some errors) says this means: "Very food cVendue with the gearbox and dustbag. Note: lack a nail in the Soulier left and the Soulier is slightly off on his side intérieurnditions".
Sooooo...my interpretation is that it comes with the box & dustbag and that maybe it is missing one of its studs...and *something* about the sole. 
I have no problem with the description being in French since it is a French site, but they should show the damage in the photos!


----------



## doublewats

Hi, I just started selling VC but I'm unsure how the prepaid labels work with fedex - I sold an item that weights over 1lb yet the label states 1lb? Is that an issue, or do they only cover up to 1lb before I pay the difference?

I'd love for some insight if anyone has similar experiences! I'm probably just going to bring these to a fedex drop off and ask in person tomorrow but would love if anyone happens to know and can save me a trip.


----------



## Jana123

nicole0612 said:


> It makes so much more sense now! I just looked up the shoes again to see what the description said, since the photos don't show any damage, but there must be something wrong since they are listed in good condition. Now that I see it again, I remember that the description is in French, and VC never answered another potential buyer's question about the condition.
> In French it says: "very food cVendue avec la boite et dustbag. A noter: manque un clou au soulier gauche et le soulier est légèrement décollé sur son coté intérieurnditions." I am guessing "food" is supposed to be "good"?
> Google translate (with some errors) says this means: "Very food cVendue with the gearbox and dustbag. Note: lack a nail in the Soulier left and the Soulier is slightly off on his side intérieurnditions".
> Sooooo...my interpretation is that it comes with the box & dustbag and that maybe it is missing one of its studs...and *something* about the sole.
> I have no problem with the description being in French since it is a French site, but they should show the damage in the photos!


It says that the condition is very good (when VC checks compliancy they only go by what is stated under "condition", never by what is written in the description. That's why you will see plenty of items being described as "good condition" but in the text description the seller would describe it as very good) 
With this particular item the French translates into "very good condition, sold with dustbag and box, please note: the left shoe is missing a stud and has a discolouration". This is for sure the reason why someone sent it back. A missing stud and a discolouration - from my point of view - should be described as "fair condition". 
I never buy any item that is being put up for resale. Especially when the reseller is VC.


----------



## nicole0612

Jana123 said:


> It says that the condition is very good (when VC checks compliancy they only go by what is stated under "condition", never by what is written in the description. That's why you will see plenty of items being described as "good condition" but in the text description the seller would describe it as very good)
> With this particular item the French translates into "very good condition, sold with dustbag and box, please note: the left shoe is missing a stud and has a discolouration". This is for sure the reason why someone sent it back. A missing stud and a discolouration - from my point of view - should be described as "fair condition".
> I never buy any item that is being put up for resale. Especially when the reseller is VC.




Thank you, this is very helpful. Yes, it sounds like this item is better left unpurchased.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Just a quick note that the second part of the description means that the sole is detaching from the shoe slightly (glue not holding it together anymore) on the internal side of the shoe. Even more reason not to buy!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanilla Bean said:


> Just a quick note that the second part of the description means that the sole is detaching from the shoe slightly (glue not holding it together anymore) on the internal side of the shoe. Even more reason not to buy!




Thank you! This one is definitely coming out of my cart!


----------



## nicole0612

There are new sale codes for Father's Day. The only trouble is that they are missing the $ amounts to buy that each discount corresponds to! I'm sure they will have it fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> There are new sale codes for Father's Day. The only trouble is that they are missing the $ amounts to buy that each discount corresponds to! I'm sure they will have it fixed by tomorrow.
> View attachment 3377720




They just updated. Still no dollar amounts to buy to get the various discounts...but now it is men's items only. Lame.


----------



## maianh_96

Hello everyone, this is my first time trying to buy on VC and I was hoping to get some advice.
I wanted to buy this vintage Lanvin, had it authenticated, but then I happened to notice that the seller had purchased it earlier on VC for around $145 and now she's selling it for $325. I tried to send her offers and leave comments, but I can't tell if she's purposely ignoring me or just not active on her account.
If she's not actively checking her account, then if I decide to buy it, how do I know she'll even ship it out?

Sorry if these are dumb questions, I've never bought anything pre-loved or online before. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/lanvin/black-leather-bag-lanvin-2596316.shtml


----------



## nicole0612

maianh_96 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time trying to buy on VC and I was hoping to get some advice.
> I wanted to buy this vintage Lanvin, had it authenticated, but then I happened to notice that the seller had purchased it earlier on VC for around $145 and now she's selling it for $325. I tried to send her offers and leave comments, but I can't tell if she's purposely ignoring me or just not active on her account.
> If she's not actively checking her account, then if I decide to buy it, how do I know she'll even ship it out?
> 
> Sorry if these are dumb questions, I've never bought anything pre-loved or online before. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/lanvin/black-leather-bag-lanvin-2596316.shtml



If you click on the seller, then click on "news" you can follow their timeline on the app. It looks like the last time that seller did something on the app was June 8. That doesn't mean that she did not log in after that, but June 8 was the last time she favorited an item/left a comment/posted an item etc, so maybe she is on vacation. If you purchase and she does not send it, you will get your money back, but it may take quite awhile. If you post an offer it is valid for 24 hours I believe, when the seller may accept or decline the offer, after that it will expire. You get 3 offers total per item. If they accept, you have 24 hours to purchase or not at that price. Other people can buy the bag at full price during that time, but the seller cannot accept any other offers. Therefore sellers are not likely to accept a very low offer. Vestiaire is very bad and inconsistent about sending notifications when there are new comments, so it's reasonable to give it a few more days. You can buy it now if you are worried that you will miss your chance, but you have to be ok with potentially not having your money refunded for a couple of weeks of it is not sent, or if it is sent and it is found to be damaged or not authentic. I hope that helps. You can also never be sure what quality you are getting with items on Vestiaire. I personally would not buy anything with a condition category of "good" or lower, because these items can have major damage and Vestiaire will consider it as described no matter what the pictures or listing text says. You may be offered a small price adjustment of this happens, but it is not in the form of money off the purchase. It is in the form of a discount off of your next purchase within 3 months.


----------



## pursue

I placed an order during a period of time when they were offering a site-wide discount of 10% and purchased a very expensive item. It was over the weekend and their site and app was having trouble accepting the code. Since it was a sought after item I made the purchase and erroneously figured they would honor their own advertised promotion since there were major technical errors on their site and app. When Monday came around (since being a French company their customer service does not work over the weekend), I called them first thing and explained the situation. I even took a screenshot of the promotion and the time on my computer to prove it was viable and my purchase took place in that timeframe. They said they would "look into it". Shortly thereafter, with barely any time to have "looked into it" they sent me an email back that there was "nothing they could do about it" and offered me 10% off my next purchase. What if there is no next purchase or that purchase is for $10?? That in no way compensates! I contacted them again and got the same, rote response. The said "we don't offer price adjustments on 2nd hand goods". That's all you sell!!! I was livid. I know that they do offer price adjustments when their quality control arbitrarily decides that the price should be reduced, so completely untrue! I then said that was not acceptable and asked them to escalate it or provide me with a refund. They refused to offer a refund and obviously did not escalate as they told me their code was working and offered me 10% off my next purchase. Their code was not working and they took no time to research any technical issues that may have occurred! I wrote them back again and they responded with "We will not reconsider your request." Of course I opened up a dispute with my credit card company. Avoid this company at all costs as if there is any issue you will not receive any support or service remotely close to what you will expect. They will never succeed in the US with this attitude!


----------



## jinxie10

Hello... I am new to this forum (and site) and would like to inquire about VC.  Is there a way to check the seller's history or ratings of previously sold items on VC?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sylverysparks

I'm currently in a similar position with VC at the moment, I just bought a very fake Collier de Chein belt that arrived with no date stamp, no sizing and absolutely the worst leather I've ever seen, I don't know how in the world their so called authentication team approved that and was able to ascertain that it was 75cm.  I contacted them and they asked me to send it back and to my amazement, they concluded that there was nothing wrong with it after 5 days and said they couldn't issue a refund because I bought it from a private seller, the advice was that  I should relist it,  so now it's officially back on and I'm so not comfortable with transfering this headache to someone else, it's just not fair, I've never sold a fake anything and I feel so bad but I need to get my money back.


----------



## jinxie10

OMG... Are you serious?  That is ridiculous.  I just got off the phone with them after this post and was informed by one of the customer care representatives that there is no way to check the seller's history only the number of items sold on the site but their ranking is suppose to provide some assurance on the seller's credibility.  I am so confused.  My ranking is 53126 and I have never sold anything on their site.  I have purchased two items (authentic) but I found this one particular seller who appears to have a large selection of Chanel items for sale.  It appears she is a US seller and I did some additional research and found that she has listing on Poshmark and a business website.  The listing states on VC that she is a US seller but their business website directs all inquiries to Taipei City, Taiwan... The seller does offer a refund if not authentic but how can you get a refund if VC doesn't approve it or in your case they simple stated that nothing is wrong with the item... smh


----------



## LastActionHeroine

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Yes, the Dior bags I bought from a seller at VC are fake and they were deemed to be fake. I returned two of them last year at my own cost. VC denied to cooperate as they couldn't admit that they made a mistake and ofcourse it means they lose the money so I contacted my credit card company to get the money back. VC sold one pink Be Dior last year right after I returned and they just put this white one for sale now. The pictures are exactly the same from that seller. I'm not the only one that has this problem. VC does that all the time. Relist all items that being returned from the buyers either fake or not the same as condition as the seller describes. You need to be careful and make sure that all items you bought from VC is original or pay with Paypal.


Hi there! I've been through something similar with a leather jacket that turned up to be fake. Instead of sending it back I've notified the brand and in addition the French and the British Authorities.
I've asked Fanny Moizant, on IG, how they allow this and she came back with the folowing:
"we have a first step of intermediation based on picture were we select the pieces we want to feature on the site. At that step our teams of curators ask a lot of questions and pictures to the sellers to make sure their items are in good condition and authentic. Price, date of purchase, invoice, pictures of details that are critical to check if the item is real.... Then when the item hits the site we have a dedicated "fake alert button". Its a feature that we have opened only to 50 luxury specialists (people working in the luxury houses, experts, some of our top buyers/sellers...). This button enables them to warn us directly if they think we missed to spot an item might be suspicious. When we receive this type of alert from them we immediately contact the seller and make an indepth check to make sure the item is real meanwhile the item is taken off the site. Anyhow, every single item once sold will be shipped by the seller to our team in Paris. At that step we will do a physical check of each items. We have a big team of experts all perfectly trained and with a strong quality background. At that step, after an in depth inspection of the item, if we still have doubts we will then show the items to the brand to get their point of view. This collaboration is possible thanks to the Anticounterfeiting Charter and the strong relashionships we built since 7 years with the brands." - what a great joke! 
In France buying and selling counterfeits is illegal! Instead of sending back the items, take it with the Brands and I guarantee you they will take action!
Best regards.


----------



## MarijkeG

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Ladies, I just spot a bad fake Chanel boy and the seller knows very well that it's fake! How come VC lets this one through???
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oy-leather-crossbody-bag-chanel-2644893.shtml



How did you see that the bag was fake? (I'm new to buying designer items so I am not verry good at spotting fakes yet)
I have seen some amazing thing on the VC site that I would love to have but these reviews make me a bit nervous. 
I wanted to buy these sunglasses (http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gundy-plastic-sunglasses-chanel-1667316.shtml) but the seller has no picture of the serialnumber or modelnumber. Does anyone know what else I could use to make sure they are real?


----------



## mere girl

I was hoping to list an item on VC, and this morning they sent me an email regarding price negotiation. 
I declined their 'offer' to reduce my item , expecting to get a response of some sort, but it seems that my pending item is now no longer available to view and no longer available for me to list or discuss! Is that it?? pretty annoyed after I took so long to upload phots and description etc..


----------



## EmileH

mere girl said:


> I was hoping to list an item on VC, and this morning they sent me an email regarding price negotiation.
> I declined their 'offer' to reduce my item , expecting to get a response of some sort, but it seems that my pending item is now no longer available to view and no longer available for me to list or discuss! Is that it?? pretty annoyed after I took so long to upload phots and description etc..



There are usually three options- accept decline or negotiate (or something like that). I'm sorry. I think you are going to have to submit it all over.


----------



## mere girl

yes thank you, I'll list it elsewhere! I didn't want to negotiate the price but I hadn't realised that would be the end of all negotiations..at least that has made my mind up to cancel my premium membership.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are usually three options- accept decline or negotiate (or something like that). I'm sorry. I think you are going to have to submit it all over.[/QUOTE


----------



## daisykitty

Hi, I am thinking about purchase a bag from Vestiaire, but not sure how the process will be like.  Do they charge my credit card after they ship the item to me or before?  I am asking because I notice the bag I want to purchase is still at seller's location.  I am worry that what if the seller doesn't send the bag out after I submit the order.  Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

daisykitty said:


> Hi, I am thinking about purchase a bag from Vestiaire, but not sure how the process will be like.  Do they charge my credit card after they ship the item to me or before?  I am asking because I notice the bag I want to purchase is still at seller's location.  I am worry that what if the seller doesn't send the bag out after I submit the order.  Thanks!



They charge your credit card immediately, but you will get a refund eventually if it is never sent or if there is something wrong with it.


----------



## daisykitty

nicole0612 said:


> They charge your credit card immediately, but you will get a refund eventually if it is never sent or if there is something wrong with it.


I see, thank you so much!


----------



## Gravitsap

sylverysparks said:


> I'm currently in a similar position with VC at the moment, I just bought a very fake Collier de Chein belt that arrived with no date stamp, no sizing and absolutely the worst leather I've ever seen, I don't know how in the world their so called authentication team approved that and was able to ascertain that it was 75cm.  I contacted them and they asked me to send it back and to my amazement, they concluded that there was nothing wrong with it after 5 days and said they couldn't issue a refund because I bought it from a private seller, the advice was that  I should relist it,  so now it's officially back on and I'm so not comfortable with transfering this headache to someone else, it's just not fair, I've never sold a fake anything and I feel so bad but I need to get my money back.


YOU must be kidding!!!! May I ask if you have paid by PayPal or by credit card?


----------



## Leainova30

I made also yesterday a bad experience with vestiaire! I bought a Louis Vuitton Berkeley for 550 Euro. After a while of browsing I found the same photos in a different account!! I contact the service team but they told me that they will check my bag twice but there is no fake! Even me I can say that it's unbelievable, the seller upload the photos one day after the first seller of this bag offer it in vestiaire! I m so disappointed of these service!

I upload the screenshots so you can see what I mean... I will no longer order there somethings...

Best wishes from Hamburg, Germany
Lea


----------



## Leainova30

And 2 More photos...


----------



## Mishalee

Leainova30 said:


> I made also yesterday a bad experience with vestiaire! I bought a Louis Vuitton Berkeley for 550 Euro. After a while of browsing I found the same photos in a different account!! I contact the service team but they told me that they will check my bag twice but there is no fake! Even me I can say that it's unbelievable, the seller upload the photos one day after the first seller of this bag offer it in vestiaire! I m so disappointed of these service!
> 
> I upload the screenshots so you can see what I mean... I will no longer order there somethings...
> 
> Best wishes from Hamburg, Germany
> Lea


Hi Lea,
Oh that's really not nice!!! However, maybe the seller didn't simply have a good camera and just copied the photos from someone else? ? And maybe the bag is still autentic and in a good condition ?? I just always hope for the best first... hope everything turns out fine for you, keep us updated!!


----------



## Mishalee

Hey girls, did anybody have any negative experiences with buying Celine bags on VC?? I just found one which I fell completely in love with but now I'm so scared that something might be wrong.... even though I read soooo many Celine authentication articles and the bag seems totally fine for me from the photos... what do you think??
Here's the link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ise-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2760851.shtml
Thank you! !


----------



## MarijkeG

Mishalee said:


> Hey girls, did anybody have any negative experiences with buying Celine bags on VC?? I just found one which I fell completely in love with but now I'm so scared that something might be wrong.... even though I read soooo many Celine authentication articles and the bag seems totally fine for me from the photos... what do you think??
> Here's the link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ise-trapeze-leather-tote-celine-2760851.shtml
> Thank you! !



you can ask that on the authenticate this Céline threat (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...e-read-rules-and-use-format-in-post-1.884802/) 
I don't know enough about the bags to give you a good anwser.


----------



## Mishalee

MarijkeG said:


> you can ask that on the authenticate this Céline threat (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...e-read-rules-and-use-format-in-post-1.884802/)
> I don't know enough about the bags to give you a good anwser.


Thank you! I checked with Lollipuff and they said it's authentic!! (Had to pay 18 pounds though lol...) But just in case I also posted on the authentication thread here,  will wait for their reply


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

From what I heard, they sell authentic stuff, but to consider, it seems to be they are more expensive than others. For example, they want for used Biscayene Bay almost $1000 (the original price for new was even less than that)!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know the purchase amounts the current coupon codes are for? The website does not say:


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hoping for a quick answer.
 I am finally looking at subscribing to VC Premium Service mainly because one of the privileges is free shipping (up to 12 orders)
 Except when I add this to what I am purchasing I am still getting charged postage.
 Does anyone know how this works? Or is this for EU customers only?
Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hoping for a quick answer.
> I am finally looking at subscribing to VC Premium Service mainly because one of the privileges is free shipping (up to 12 orders)
> Except when I add this to what I am purchasing I am still getting charged postage.
> Does anyone know how this works? Or is this for EU customers only?
> Thanks!



When you actually get to the point of paying the is s box that asks if you want to use your free shipping. 

Another question: I have premium but I haven't bought anything in a long time. I have four or five free shipping credits built up. If I cancel premium now will those credits go away? I am doing it on a month to month subscription. I think regardless I should cancel but I hope I get to keep the free shipping.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When you actually get to the point of paying the is s box that asks if you want to use your free shipping.
> 
> Another question: I have premium but I haven't bought anything in a long time. I have four or five free shipping credits built up. If I cancel premium now will those credits go away? I am doing it on a month to month subscription. I think regardless I should cancel but I hope I get to keep the free shipping.



Ooh thanks for your help on that, I'll know that for next time. I was worried about my offers timing out. Having the free postage will definitely help out as their international postage is quite exxy.

As for your question I'm not too sure, fingers crossed they stay though!

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## MrGoyard

I've seen many obviously fake Goyard items on Vestiaire Collective. They do a pre check before things are put on their website, but I honestly feel they suck at that.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When you actually get to the point of paying the is s box that asks if you want to use your free shipping.
> 
> Another question: I have premium but I haven't bought anything in a long time. I have four or five free shipping credits built up. If I cancel premium now will those credits go away? I am doing it on a month to month subscription. I think regardless I should cancel but I hope I get to keep the free shipping.



How much is the premium subscription? Are the terms month-to-month? I am thinking of buying 2 items this month (items are in Europe and I am in USA), but next month I might not buy anything. Thank you.


----------



## lara0112

oh why did I go back on there? the bag i bought was a great deal so I was happy but the seller is on holiday for almost the whole 30 days that I should wait for them to ship the item to VC, so they may cancel the sale or they may not as the seller did not confirm if they would send the bag in time. it is the most buyer-unfriendly place of all times.


----------



## jp23

lara0112 said:


> oh why did I go back on there? the bag i bought was a great deal so I was happy but the seller is on holiday for almost the whole 30 days that I should wait for them to ship the item to VC, so they may cancel the sale or they may not as the seller did not confirm if they would send the bag in time. it is the most buyer-unfriendly place of all times.



I ended up deleting my account as sometimes the prices are good or there's a rare item I want but the shipping tax here usually ruins the good deal and then I remember my bad experience and the experience of others and just never came back. Sometimes I get curious but thankfully it makes you login to search so that keeps me out of trouble. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know why silver and gold items cannot be shipped from Europe to the USA? I was looking at some Hermes bag charms on VC that were silver and the listings said that they could not be shipped to my location. I asked VC customer service if this was correct and their response said, "Silver or gold items will be seized at customs and most likely will be destroyed". That sounds a bit dramatic. Is this true? I find it hard to believe that it is not possible to purchase jewelry from Europe and have it sent to the USA, and that could be made of silver or gold. I have certainly purchased silver and gold jewelry while traveling in Europe and declared it on my customs form upon re-entry with no problem. Or am I just completely misinformed? I knew about the restriction on exotics and anything endangered...but a silver bag charm...?


----------



## nicole0612

Also, I just tried to make a purchase and ran up against a problem. Is it true that a sale code cannot be used at the same time as the premium membership shipping discount? Also, I have a credit of $114 (from a previous pirchase which was found to be not-as-described by VC) with a specific code to use towards my next purchase. I also cannot use this code in conjunction with either the premium shipping code or the sale 10% off code. Has that been your experience? Or am I doing something wrong in check out?


----------



## Oleandered

I also was told about the customs restrictions on precious metals, and fur... However, I've never encountered problems with such items on eBay even though the seller was located in Europe or Japan. So I'd say they are being too cautious about that..



nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know why silver and gold items cannot be shipped from Europe to the USA? I was looking at some Hermes bag charms on VC that were silver and the listings said that they could not be shipped to my location. I asked VC customer service if this was correct and their response said, "Silver or gold items will be seized at customs and most likely will be destroyed". That sounds a bit dramatic. Is this true? I find it hard to believe that it is not possible to purchase jewelry from Europe and have it sent to the USA, and that could be made of silver or gold. I have certainly purchased silver and gold jewelry while traveling in Europe and declared it on my customs form upon re-entry with no problem. Or am I just completely misinformed? I knew about the restriction on exotics and anything endangered...but a silver bag charm...?


----------



## nicole0612

Oleandered said:


> I also was told about the customs restrictions on precious metals, and fur... However, I've never encountered problems with such items on eBay even though the seller was located in Europe or Japan. So I'd say they are being too cautious about that..



Yes, I have never had an issue on eBay with precious metals either.


----------



## soleilbrun

Just a reminder to everyone to always pay with paypal on this site!
I bought a pair of shoes and when they arrived (late) they were altered. The strap had been cut and an elastic inserted. The sling back didn't touch my heels. The seller did not mention the alteration. I contacted VC and they said no refund as it was a private seller and to relist myself. Luckily, I paid with PP, I opened a dispute. VC recontacted me and requested I send them the shoes for re-evaluation, if they did not correspond to the description they would refund but it will take up to 2 weeks. 
PP contacted me and told me to return the shoes to VC with tracking and once they showed delivered, I"d be refunded. Without PP I would be stuck reselling.


----------



## nicole0612

soleilbrun said:


> Just a reminder to everyone to always pay with paypal on this site!
> I bought a pair of shoes and when they arrived (late) they were altered. The strap had been cut and an elastic inserted. The sling back didn't touch my heels. The seller did not mention the alteration. I contacted VC and they said no refund as it was a private seller and to relist myself. Luckily, I paid with PP, I opened a dispute. VC recontacted me and requested I send them the shoes for re-evaluation, if they did not correspond to the description they would refund but it will take up to 2 weeks.
> PP contacted me and told me to return the shoes to VC with tracking and once they showed delivered, I"d be refunded. Without PP I would be stuck reselling.



Good reminder! So glad you were protected!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Also, I just tried to make a purchase and ran up against a problem. Is it true that a sale code cannot be used at the same time as the premium membership shipping discount? Also, I have a credit of $114 (from a previous pirchase which was found to be not-as-described by VC) with a specific code to use towards my next purchase. I also cannot use this code in conjunction with either the premium shipping code or the sale 10% off code. Has that been your experience? Or am I doing something wrong in check out?



Just an update: premium free shipping cannot be combined with a code for an account credit from previous purchases or with a sale code. None of these can be combined.


----------



## elzyecha

NEVER again buy anything from it. I bought my first bag Proved Authentic in "Good condition" but when the bag arrived and i wore it for two times, its started to tearing apart. Handles stiches etc. horror horror story. Tell anyone not to buy anything from it.


----------



## lara0112

soleilbrun said:


> Just a reminder to everyone to always pay with paypal on this site!
> I bought a pair of shoes and when they arrived (late) they were altered. The strap had been cut and an elastic inserted. The sling back didn't touch my heels. The seller did not mention the alteration. I contacted VC and they said no refund as it was a private seller and to relist myself. Luckily, I paid with PP, I opened a dispute. VC recontacted me and requested I send them the shoes for re-evaluation, if they did not correspond to the description they would refund but it will take up to 2 weeks.
> PP contacted me and told me to return the shoes to VC with tracking and once they showed delivered, I"d be refunded. Without PP I would be stuck reselling.



oh dear - unfortunately paypal where I am is not that helpful - but your story is a reminder to NEVER buy from that site again, since I can't remember my own experiences... from three transactions, two went bad so far for me, and I just shouldn't deal with them at all.


----------



## lara0112

elzyecha said:


> NEVER again buy anything from it. I bought my first bag Proved Authentic in "Good condition" but when the bag arrived and i wore it for two times, its started to tearing apart. Handles stiches etc. horror horror story. Tell anyone not to buy anything from it.



WORD!!!!


----------



## trina1223

Hi! I know that I should be posting in the authenticating thread but I was hoping someone would take a look at this bag I'm planning to buy from them. I would post at the authenticating thread at Givenchy but it seems like everyone left so I couldn't get any response. Anyway here's the link:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...tigona-leather-handbag-givenchy-2801332.shtml

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Christineee86

trina1223 said:


> Hi! I know that I should be posting in the authenticating thread but I was hoping someone would take a look at this bag I'm planning to buy from them. I would post at the authenticating thread at Givenchy but it seems like everyone left so I couldn't get any response. Anyway here's the link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...tigona-leather-handbag-givenchy-2801332.shtml
> 
> Thank you ladies!



When reading all the stories I get really scared!! I bought a Hermes Trim two days ago.. I never bought anything on that site before but I thought they were like Fashionphile!! Now that I'm reading all this I'm scared I might have bought a fake or something for a really high amount of money :/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christineee86 said:


> When reading all the stories I get really scared!! I bought a Hermes Trim two days ago.. I never bought anything on that site before but I thought they were like Fashionphile!! Now that I'm reading all this I'm scared I might have bought a fake or something for a really high amount of money :/



You may want to have your bag authenticated to know for sure if it is authentic or not.

You can contact Bababebi as she is a highly regarded authenticator for Hermes...

If you paid using a credit card, you can contact your cc  if you do not get any satisfaction from the seller or VC.

Good luck & keep us posted..


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> You may want to have your bag authenticated to know for sure if it is authentic or not.
> 
> You can contact Bababebi as she is a highly regarded authenticator for Hermes...
> 
> If you paid using a credit card, you can contact your cc  if you do not get any satisfaction from the seller or VC.
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted..



Agree with this. Bababebi is the best.


----------



## trina1223

Do you guys know anyone that would authenticate a Givenchy antigona?


----------



## EmileH

trina1223 said:


> Do you guys know anyone that would authenticate a Givenchy antigona?



I'm sorry. I don't. People used to recommend a authenticate4u for all brands but their service has become terrible. Ask on a givenchy thread or even on the authenticate4u thread. People have been ma,omg suggestions for other services to use on that thread. Good luck. 

Hopefully your bags are ok ladies. I have done well with my purchases there. All are authentic but several have not been honest about the condition. 

I have lost interest in VC so I finally cancelled my account today.


----------



## nicole0612

trina1223 said:


> Do you guys know anyone that would authenticate a Givenchy antigona?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't. People used to recommend a authenticate4u for all brands but their service has become terrible. Ask on a givenchy thread or even on the authenticate4u thread. People have been ma,omg suggestions for other services to use on that thread. Good luck.
> 
> Hopefully your bags are ok ladies. I have done well with my purchases there. All are authentic but several have not been honest about the condition.
> 
> I have lost interest in VC so I finally cancelled my account today.



I've never used them for Givenchy specifically, but Authenticate4u is extremely slow when emailing photos and authentication requests, but VERY quick (answer in 1-2 days) when using Facebook messenger for communication and photos. Pay with PayPal first, then message them. I have done this 4 times in the past month and was satisfied, I had to wait weeks to hear back from them previously when I used email communication.


----------



## Christineee86

hotshot said:


> You may want to have your bag authenticated to know for sure if it is authentic or not.
> 
> You can contact Bababebi as she is a highly regarded authenticator for Hermes...
> 
> If you paid using a credit card, you can contact your cc  if you do not get any satisfaction from the seller or VC.
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted..



Thank you for your help!! Much appreciated!! Maybe I'm just freaking out for no reason, but buying a fake just wouldn't make me happy.. The problem with the Trim bag is that it was discontinued.. You can't buy it at Hermes anymore.. :/ Sadly, there aren't that many videos/guides on the Internet to authenticate a Trim!! There are a lot for Birkins, Kellys,... But none for the Trim! 

Do I need to the bag to get it authenticated? Or are the pictures enough? If it's not authentic, I don't even want them to send it to me.. :/ 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH


----------



## Christineee86

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't. People used to recommend a authenticate4u for all brands but their service has become terrible. Ask on a givenchy thread or even on the authenticate4u thread. People have been ma,omg suggestions for other services to use on that thread. Good luck.
> 
> Hopefully your bags are ok ladies. I have done well with my purchases there. All are authentic but several have not been honest about the condition.
> 
> I have lost interest in VC so I finally cancelled my account today.



I have lost my interest too! Whatever happens with the Trim, all those negative experience here were a lesson for me! Buying preloved bags is all about trust.. Trust is there biggest asset.. They shouldn't risk that.. :/


----------



## lara0112

the 30 day rule for sellers to send an item in is ridiculous -you basically pay and then have to wait up to 30 days for the seller to send the item in and then wait for their 'quality control' and then can get the item - all in all up to 6 weeks to get an item. I never thought I would say this but I actually prefer ebay...


----------



## EmileH

Christineee86 said:


> Thank you for your help!! Much appreciated!! Maybe I'm just freaking out for no reason, but buying a fake just wouldn't make me happy.. The problem with the Trim bag is that it was discontinued.. You can't buy it at Hermes anymore.. :/ Sadly, there aren't that many videos/guides on the Internet to authenticate a Trim!! There are a lot for Birkins, Kellys,... But none for the Trim!
> 
> Do I need to the bag to get it authenticated? Or are the pictures enough? If it's not authentic, I don't even want them to send it to me.. :/
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH





lara0112 said:


> the 30 day rule for sellers to send an item in is ridiculous -you basically pay and then have to wait up to 30 days for the seller to send the item in and then wait for their 'quality control' and then can get the item - all in all up to 6 weeks to get an item. I never thought I would say this but I actually prefer ebay...



Yes I agree. I never thought I would say it but eBay is safer.

Bababebi will do a pre sale authentication but she needs decent photos. The photos on Vestiaire aren't usually very good. She can also do it post sale. She gives you a list of the required photos.

I haven't heard of a lot of fake trims. I like them too. Wish they would bring them back. I think it would probably be ok. I'd be more worried about the condition. They definitely often lie about that.


----------



## Christineee86

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I agree. I never thought I would say it but eBay is safer.
> 
> Bababebi will do a pre sale authentication but she needs decent photos. The photos on Vestiaire aren't usually very good. She can also do it post sale. She gives you a list of the required photos.
> 
> I haven't heard of a lot of fake trims. I like them too. Wish they would bring them back. I think it would probably be ok. I'd be more worried about the condition. They definitely often lie about that.



Yes, I'm worried about that, too! I called them today and told them about my concerns. The lady on the phone was very nice and said that she would let quality control know about it .. And that the bag will be looked at tomorrow! Which is pretty fast.. I bought it just a couple of days ago and it was sent to them from Italy.. She said they would know more by tomorrow as today is a national holiday in France and no one of the quality control team is working.. 

About the quality.. I'm worried about that too! If it's an authentic bag (I wouldn't keep a non-authentic one) and in a bad condition, I would consider sending it to the Hermes Spa Service.. But Hermes told me that would be another 600 € on average.. Wooops..  My "good vintage deal" is getting quite expensive


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christineee86 said:


> Yes, I'm worried about that, too! I called them today and told them about my concerns. The lady on the phone was very nice and said that she would let quality control know about it .. And that the bag will be looked at tomorrow! Which is pretty fast.. I bought it just a couple of days ago and it was sent to them from Italy.. She said they would know more by tomorrow as today is a national holiday in France and no one of the quality control team is working..
> 
> About the quality.. I'm worried about that too! If it's an authentic bag (I wouldn't keep a non-authentic one) and in a bad condition, I would consider sending it to the Hermes Spa Service.. But Hermes told me that would be another 600 € on average.. Wooops..  My "good vintage deal" is getting quite expensive



Condition can be very subjective & you don't know how forthcoming  quality control will be
about the condition.

I'd send whatever pictures you can to Bababebi & she will guide you accordingly & then you can go from there.

If you are thinking it might cost 600 euros for a service/repair, perhaps you should look
for the bag elsewhere where the condition might be better, just a thought

Keep us posted


----------



## ceciliaceleste

I used to think VC was just this amazing place for preloved items, but I am starting to think that's actually right the opposite. If you sell, they are going to keep something around 25% of the sale, which is A LOT of money. I just think they should give you the authentication as an option and make you pay for it, but it shouldn't be a must. 
If you buy, you have no buyer protection whatsoever.  Something really weird happened to me the other day.. I spotted this cute Paula Cademartori bag, great conditions but the strap was obviously missing, although the seller kept saying there was none and the bag itself had the 2 holes to actually put it on.  I knew this bag, I had seen it quite often online and in stores, therefore I posted a comment saying that I was sure the strap was there and she may had lost it, I was not accusing nobody and was just asking for honesty. Maybe the seller herself didn't even know about it, who knows. Thing is, my comment got deleted and I reposted it around 10 times, it always got deleted. At fist, I thought the seller was doing it but I actually found out that only VC can approve and delete comments... why would they do such thing?? why would they actually help someone frauding people?? I really do not know and it pisses me off because I cannot warn other potential buyers who maybe don't know this bag as much as I do. 
(sorry for grammar mistakes, my written english got a bit rusty over the past few years  )


----------



## Christineee86

Update on the whole Vestiare Situation.. I contacted them two days ago and said that I started to have doubts about their standards and that I wouldn't want the bag if there was anything wrong with it's authencity! They said quality control would check the bag before sending it out to me and that they would never sell a fake bag.. Today, they contacted me via email and said that the bag didn't meet their quality control's standards because the SIZE was different from the description on the site! They gave me the possibility to cancel the contract which I did!! I really don't know what to think about that.. But I certainly learned my lesson!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christineee86 said:


> Update on the whole Vestiare Situation.. I contacted them two days ago and said that I started to have doubts about their standards and that I wouldn't want the bag if there was anything wrong with it's authencity! They said quality control would check the bag before sending it out to me and that they would never sell a fake bag.. Today, they contacted me via email and said that the bag didn't meet their quality control's standards because the SIZE was different from the description on the site! They gave me the possibility to cancel the contract which I did!! I really don't know what to think about that.. But I certainly learned my lesson!



Great news...I would have cancelled the order given the opportunity to do so & think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned
"authenticity"... Many buyers just take the word of VC & don't realize their bag may be questionable


----------



## Christineee86

hotshot said:


> Great news...I would have cancelled the order given the opportunity to do so & think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned
> "authenticity"... Many buyers just take the word of VC & don't realize their bag may be questionable


 
Totally agree!! I can't blame them, it was the same with me! I I thought they knew that guaranteeing authencity would be their unique selling point! Once the trust in such a site is ruined, it's ruined.. And therefore I trusted them.. I can't even tell whether something was wrong with the bag's authencity, but after reading on purseblog about several users' experiences with VC, I'm not interested in buying anything from them anymore.. I'm just happy I got out of the contract..


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

ashopaholicgirl said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


 
Oh no, it's sold now too .
I was so excited to find out about VC but reading all this makes me sad. I bought a LV Leopard shawl and now I'm having a mixed feeling.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

jinxie10 said:


> OMG... Are you serious?  That is ridiculous.  I just got off the phone with them after this post and was informed by one of the customer care representatives that there is no way to check the seller's history only the number of items sold on the site but their ranking is suppose to provide some assurance on the seller's credibility.  I am so confused.  My ranking is 53126 and I have never sold anything on their site.  I have purchased two items (authentic) but I found this one particular seller who appears to have a large selection of Chanel items for sale.  It appears she is a US seller and I did some additional research and found that she has listing on Poshmark and a business website.  The listing states on VC that she is a US seller but their business website directs all inquiries to Taipei City, Taiwan... The seller does offer a refund if not authentic but how can you get a refund if VC doesn't approve it or in your case they simple stated that nothing is wrong with the item... smh



Just wondering, Do you mean Annie from Authentic Luxuries?


----------



## Christineee86

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Oh no, it's sold now too .
> I was so excited to find out about VC but reading all this makes me sad. I bought a LV Leopard shawl and now I'm having a mixed feeling.



What I don't understand is: Why haven't they been sued by Dior, Chanel,...? If they really sell fake items (not by accident, but after having been informed about it).. Why aren't there any consequences?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

helenhandbag said:


> That was a while ago and it sold...you might want to post the bag you're looking at in the Dior forum [emoji5]


Just curious, is this Helen from HelensFashiondiary on IG? 
Rosy


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Konicek007 said:


> I am thinking of selling on VC my LV Speedy. It in great order but no receipt, but authenticated here by Addy.
> If VC keep 30% so then i should price my bag around £390 minimum to get atleast £280-300 back as I paid £300 for the bag but never used it..



Wouldn't be great to start a thread where we share our profile names on VC so we can avoid that astronomical fee as well as have more trust in our transactions? Is this allowed?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

ashopaholicgirl said:


> VC keeps deleting my comments when I told people to authenticitate the bag. VC knows quite well that the bag is fake.


They did the same when I left a comment about a bag Lollipuff exposed as fake. It's still on for sale. Shameless!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

lovely64 said:


> I have had great success selling via vestiaire so far but as a buyer not so much. I sometimes feel that I am one of the very few sellers who accurately describe my items. Almost everything I sell is in brand new condition so it is not that hard to get the condition right, lol. I only wish they would lower their huge commission a little, I think they would actually make more money in doing so since sellers could then list at slightly lower asking prices which would be a win win situation IMO.



Hi dear, just started following you on IG . May I know your VC seller name? Want to start following you. Would put my mind on ease to know that I'm buying from someone I "kinda of know lol" mine is Rosy's Luxury Closet on both IG and VC


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseAddi said:


> I am a buyer and a seller on Vestiaire. With selling I had no problems, I hope it is staying like that.
> With buying I had my up and downs and I learned some 'rules' that make it a LITTLE bit safer on VC so I thought to share it with you guys. These are only my experiences, so can be that it did not worked with other people!
> 
> 
> - Always pay with PayPal: when I did not used PP, I could only return when there was really a defect, like a hole in a sweater. Otherwise VC Always says that you bought from a private seller and thus cannot return. Since I use PP they are more flexible in returning.
> 
> 
> - Ask precise questions to the seller. So not: is there a defect, instead: damaged corners, scratch, holes etc. In that way VC cannot use their argument that you should have asked.
> 
> 
> - Always look to the main description and the status (very good, good, fair) because VC only looks to that during their quality check. So when an article is stated as 'fair condition' and in the comments under the article the seller says that the article is in perfect condition, you can get a damaged article because it was matching the status. Had that experience too often
> 
> 
> - Never buy 'fair condition' because this is really a wildcard for the seller. VC even already allows damages under 'good condition' so 'fair' can be anything!! Unless in the main description the seller states clearly that for example the heel of a shoe is damaged and the rest is perfect and that that is the reason why the seller choosed fair condition. If then more then the heel is damaged you can claim that in the description is clearly standing that it is only the heels.
> 
> 
> - Whenever a seller is saying something else then in the general description in the comments, just ask if the seller can put that in a post-comment. Then the statement becomes a part of the main description. My example: in main description was standing that the shirt had a little hole. I asked for a picture of it. Then the seller said that she was mistaken with something else she sold while writing the description and that there was no hole. I got ofcourse a shirt with a hole because her change of description was in the normal comments.
> 
> 
> - The logo 'trusted seller' is important and not important  I got that label after 3 sold items already. But it is important when somebody already sold a lot and still has the label. Recently I was to fast and I bought from two different sellers a belt and shoes. The shoes were never shipped to me (got refunded) and the belt was in a horrible condition (VC took it back by PayPal). Then I noticed that both sellers did not had the trusted seller label. Went back to other sellers that did not satisfied me, and indeed, all did not have the label. This is probably not a complete safety but it is something
> 
> 
> - Since you can not give a judgement to a seller we can only help eachother: when I bougth something and everything went fine I give the seller a good comment under the item I bought or on another item of the seller. When I am not satisfied based on quality, not shipping... I also mention that. I even do a double comment  one with the item I bought and one with an item that the seller has for sale. There are more buyers doing this so it is really good to check the comments with the sold items!! This is really the best tip!! My example: I was looking to a chanel handbag and saw that the seller did not had the 'trusted seller' label, after my experiense (see above) I was carefull. I checked each sold item and there were on 10!!!!! handbags comments from sellers saying that the items were fake!! I was ssooooooo happy that I did that effort! People will not comment fast when they are happy with their purchase but it is a fact that they will say something when something went wrong.
> 
> 
> - Look to the price!!! I Always buy my Louboutins new in the store, so I know how much they are costing me . Why would I sell them unworn for 280Euro on VC??? I would then only get around 120Euro. Would you do that? The asking price on VC can often not ring a bell because you also pay the commission so always calculate what the seller is receiving!! I see often for example Chanel 2.55 in perfect condition with puffy leather up for sale around 2500Euro, that price is already cheap but the seller is getting much less. Would you sell your perfect 2.55 for 1800Euro??
> 
> 
> - Last point  Thanks for reading so far   The items that are being resold are extreem difficult and risky!!! You resell for two reasons: it is not fitting you or not your taste OR you did not used PayPal or another reason why VC does not want to take the item back. If you bought something fake or a really old fur coat and VC does not want to take it back you can only relist the item. That person can ofcourse not say that it is a fake or that it is damaged because than they can not sell it and are stuck with the item. Is that fair? No. Do I understand their problem? Yes. So no reason to ask why somebody is reselling: they will say that the size is not matching them or whatever. Can be true, can be false,you can not find it out. Unless you can find it back with the original seller and hope that that person left a angry comment. You can easily find the original seller because when you resell an item you automaticly get the same pictures and same description, the reseller just gets the add from the original seller. 'In stock' items are the same problem. Can be a fake that somebody gave back but you can also bring all the items you want to sell to VC and then they sell it for you and because the items are already there they also get the 'in stock' label.
> 
> 
> For the ones that already know all the points I said, please ad if you have an additional tip!
> 
> 
> As I said before, the best tip is that we can only help eachother by leaving comments! Do not be too aggressive or in case of a fake item, use different words so that VC is not deleting the comments. Hope no VC-member is a member here
> 
> 
> Kind regards XxX


Thank you so much for taking the time and to give such a valuable advise. I am new member on both VC and here. I am not an expert and def a newbie when it comes to spotting fakes. I really appreciate your help


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

demicouture said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon and evil eyed myself...
> After almost 6 years on VC and selling over 150+ items and buying quite a few, I "finally" got scammed by a dodgy member who used someone else's finished "auction's" pictures to sell her item.
> It smelled fishy but as I am a premium member I had the desired item on my alert list and when it came online and I saw the pics (mind you I actually had that same "real" auction/item on my list before when it was for sale in January) I literally asked all the questions I had to make sure the item was "legit". The pics were obviously great and the item was brand new with stickers on hardware.
> Then she said she bought it in a specific place but couldn't find receipt or box. I asked for some discount she didn't budge.... I finally caved in thinking ok she obviously is in no real rush to sell this.
> She answered all my questions promptly until I purchased the item then conveniently disappeared when I said I was impatient to receive and pls look for the receipt...
> 2 more messages from me (once I discovered the real auction and the fact she "stole") the pics and 3 days later she replied!!
> Saying she is away and will try and have someone deposit the item at VC.... Never replied to my query to erase my doubt...
> I asked her in 2 more messages to reply to my question about the stolen images and that if she won't reply I want the sale cancelled and my money refunded ASAP!
> (In the meantime she had a new item up, similar to what I bought with what I know not her picture modelling it)
> She then said ok cancel the sale then!!!
> That's all!!!
> Then I told her how dishonest she was and she basically dismissed it and said she had no time and since the bag was not with her she just (conveniently) picked pictures off the net since she is selling the "identical" item!!!
> SURE!!! As if you can do that!!!!
> Called VC said this is DESASTROUS!!!!
> Eventually after her explaining being all over the place and so embarrassing, she finally cancelled the sale!!!
> 
> PHEW!!!
> 
> Got VC to confirm it all and got a 15 discount voucher! [emoji57]


May I know who the seller was? we should expose such scammers and have some kind of a VC "blacklist" sellers/members. I'm sure it wasn't her first time and will def not be the last.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Gravitsap said:


> Oh, One more thing has happened yesterday. Ok, I have decided not to buy the bag I liked, as the free delivery Easter code did not work, but VC stepped in and gave me another code which worked, I still have lost my desire for the bag some how (can anyone explain how does women brain work and why it is so illogical? lol:lolots Well, I did like LV scarf and made an offer and the seller has accepted it. So I did proceed with payment and was thinking like oh why did not i make this offer yesterday, would get a free delivery. When I got to the payment page the free delivery code from yesterday (which I am sure had to expire by now) was still there and I havent been charged for delivery somehow



Hi dear, 
May I ask how was your LV scars purchase and who the seller was? My first purchase from VC is the tole in the link and had a smooth and fast transaction, but now I'm doubting the authenticity after reading this 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cashmere-stole-louis-vuitton-2735528.shtml


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Hi all,

I've only purchased one item from VC so far and it was such a smooth and quick transaction. After reading all that fakery that goes on on there I'm feeling a bit worried. Any chance to authenticate a LV leopard stole? Here is the item I bought and the seller 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cashmere-stole-louis-vuitton-2735528.shtml


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've only purchased one item from VC so far and it was such a smooth and quick transaction. After reading all that fakery that goes on on there I'm feeling a bit worried. Any chance to authenticate a LV leopard stole? Here is the item I bought and the seller
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cashmere-stole-louis-vuitton-2735528.shtml


 forgot to mention that there was no tag sent but I realised that afterward


----------



## bababebi

Poor experience with this site. Very unprofessional behavior in my opinion because when I was enquiring for extra pictures in order to authenticate an item for a client the site subsequently blocked me from viewing the item at all. 

Makes me wonder.

Not recommended.


----------



## EmileH

bababebi said:


> Poor experience with this site. Very unprofessional behavior in my opinion because when I was enquiring for extra pictures in order to authenticate an item for a client the site subsequently blocked me from viewing the item at all.
> 
> Makes me wonder.
> 
> Not recommended.



Oh my goodness. That's awful. I cancelled my premier membership and now I'm going to close my account completely,


----------



## nicole0612

I need to use up an account credit for $115 from a previous order which did not quite match the description. Shipping is $40 from Europe to USA, does anyone know if I order 2 small items and check out at the same time, is it still $40 shipping? Or is it $80? I cannot find this on their site. Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I need to use up an account credit for $115 from a previous order which did not quite match the description. Shipping is $40 from Europe to USA, does anyone know if I order 2 small items and check out at the same time, is it still $40 shipping? Or is it $80? I cannot find this on their site. Thank you.



I think it's $40 per order. 

I cancelled my premium membership but you must cancel ten days prior to renewal so they charged me for another month. And when it is cancelled next month I will lose my four free shipping vouchers. I wish I could give them away.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's $40 per order.
> 
> I cancelled my premium membership but you must cancel ten days prior to renewal so they charged me for another month. And when it is cancelled next month I will lose my four free shipping vouchers. I wish I could give them away.



Thank you, that is helpful. What a shame that you lose your shipping vouchers. Since you paid to acquire them, it would be nice if there was at least a grace period where they could still be used.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, that is helpful. What a shame that you lose your shipping vouchers. Since you paid to acquire them, it would be nice if there was at least a grace period where they could still be used.



I almost want to order four inexpensive things and make them ship them just for being so nasty.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I almost want to order four inexpensive things and make them ship them just for being so nasty.



But 3 of them would probably be fake/damaged!
 [emoji23]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

They are joking right? Tried to list my BRAND NEW 2016 Kelly on VC for a price that was significantly lower than other similar bags on their site and they propose this price? I mean the bag costed me more than that. Before some jump on me saying my first price is already on "the high end", I know that they always try to push it down so had to have a margin for negotiation, also let's  not forget their astronomical commission. As a member already mentioned the commission  taken is more than their advertised 18%. Sent them an email asking if this was a joke and about the discrepancy in the commission calculation.


----------



## EmileH

.


----------



## demicouture

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3414654
> 
> 
> They are joking right? Tried to list my BRAND NEW 2016 Kelly on VC for a price that was significantly lower than other similar bags on their site and they propose this price? I mean the bag costed me more than that. Before some jump on me saying my first price is already on "the high end", I know that they always try to push it down so had to have a margin for negotiation, also let's  not forget their astronomical commission. As a member already mentioned the commission  taken is more than their advertised 18%. Sent them an email asking if this was a joke and about the discrepancy in the commission calculation.



They have absolutely NO CLUE what negotiation means!!
They are, so sorry to say, STUPID in accepting different prices to different sellers for essentially the same items. 
I have been with them for over 6 years and sold and bought tons and they STILL try to do that to me. 
They recently even refused an item  because they would not agree to my price and would not negotiate at all when online they are selling the same item x 30 for even higher than my suggested price. (I would have called but was on holiday and could not be bothered with their customer service BS)
Sorry they are IDIOTS at Vestiaire Collective!!!


----------



## rednails

Hi! I need your help.
First of all, sorry for my English! 

Today i received a bag and the seller said it was in a perfect condition but when i checked the bag... the bottom (inside) has pencil marks everywhere and also in some other parts too. The seller didn't say anything about it, just that it was in a really good condition. So i contacted VC and they said to send it back for a second review and if it's true that the bag is not in the condition stated they will write me back.  I don't understand, because it suppose to have a revision just to see its authenticity and condition and they haven't seen that mess inside the bag???? 
They send me a returning sticker-invoice but i don't know if i should send it back to them or contact paypal because as i said before, they should had seen that is covered in ink! (it also has a funky smell). 

What should i do? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

rednails said:


> Hi! I need your help.
> First of all, sorry for my English!
> 
> Today i received a bag and the seller said it was in a perfect condition but when i checked the bag... the bottom (inside) has pencil marks everywhere and also in some other parts too. The seller didn't say anything about it, just that it was in a really good condition. So i contacted VC and they said to send it back for a second review and if it's true that the bag is not in the condition stated they will write me back.  I don't understand, because it suppose to have a revision just to see its authenticity and condition and they haven't seen that mess inside the bag????
> They send me a returning sticker-invoice but i don't know if i should send it back to them or contact paypal because as i said before, they should had seen that is covered in ink! (it also has a funky smell).
> 
> What should i do? Thanks!



Vestiare bases their quality review on the "condition" category of the listing, not how the seller describes it. So if it was listed as "fair" or "good" condition in that category, almost anything goes, even if the seller said in their text description or in answers to buyer questions that it was in excellent condition with no damage. If it was lists in the "very good condition" category or better, then you may have some luck with Vestiare. Otherwise you may have to try to get help from PayPal.


----------



## Christineee86

Addition to my experience... Today, the bag was reuploaded.. As I said, they told me the size wasn't correct on the site which was the reason why I was given the opportunity to cancel the contract.. Now the bag is back with the exact same pictures.. The only difference: There's a new picture showing a significant damage on a strap.. This picture wasn't available when I bought the bag.. Seems like it wasn't just the size that didn't fit the description on the website, because I bought a bag in "good condition"... Of course they didn't mention this damage in their email when they asked me whether I would still like to buy the bag even though the size was different.. But they must have realized it.. Otherwise, the bag wouldn't have been reuploaded with an additional picture showing the damaged strap.. So happy I cancelled the order!!


----------



## Casaque7

Even thought,i phoned and cancelled,my account,6 months latter,they were still charging me,and did not give refund,i cancelled card

Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Casaque7 said:


> Even thought,i phoned and cancelled,my account,6 months latter,they were still charging me,and did not give refund,i cancelled card
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app



That's very lame of VC. [emoji57]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Out if curiosity, I checked VC reviews on Trustpilot and they are scoring badly. A lot of recent complaints as well. My husband did that first thing 2 months ago when I signed up and wanted to but a Woc over there and he said don't take the risk. Being the stubborn "ass" I am I had to made a purchase anyway so I bought a LV Leopard shawl instead [emoji849]. At least I'm happy I didn't spend thousands with them.


----------



## Casaque7

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Out if curiosity, I checked VC reviews on Trustpilot and they are scoring badly. A lot of recent complaints as well. My husband did that first thing 2 months ago when I signed up and wanted to but a Woc over there and he said don't take the risk. Being the stubborn "ass" I am I had to made a purchase anyway so I bought a LV Leopard shawl instead [emoji849]. At least I'm happy I didn't spend thousands with them.


Second time,i took subscription,and cancelled,they charged for 3 months,not sure what  is wrong with them,very pleasent on phone,but again not keen to give back money.Also their commision is so high.I listed a chanel,and i wanted to sell it,reasonably.For a faire price,i dont belive in over pricing bags.their commision ,on my woc,would have been 400+,it only cost me 850,as a strass.which ment,i then sent it to  a us reseller ,and got all my money i paid for it back,


----------



## expatliz

Does anyone have the name of a great customer service person at VC? I sold a skirt via them, shipped it to them and now they lost it at their warehouse. I have been going back and forth with them for the last 3 weeks and they refuse to solve the problem and pay me. Will never deal with them again.


----------



## rednails

nicole0612 said:


> Vestiare bases their quality review on the "condition" category of the listing, not how the seller describes it. So if it was listed as "fair" or "good" condition in that category, almost anything goes, even if the seller said in their text description or in answers to buyer questions that it was in excellent condition with no damage. If it was lists in the "very good condition" category or better, then you may have some luck with Vestiare. Otherwise you may have to try to get help from PayPal.



I finally send it back. I have 45 days in Paypal to open a dispute, so i will wait a week or so and if i don't have any answer or they say the won't give my money back i will contact Paypal.
Never happened to me before but when i bought the bag i had a bad vibe about it! i even said it to my friend and when i got the bag she said: you were right! lol 

Thanks for your answer Nicole0612


----------



## nicole0612

rednails said:


> I finally send it back. I have 45 days in Paypal to open a dispute, so i will wait a week or so and if i don't have any answer or they say the won't give my money back i will contact Paypal.
> Never happened to me before but when i bought the bag i had a bad vibe about it! i even said it to my friend and when i got the bag she said: you were right! lol
> 
> Thanks for your answer Nicole0612



Wish you good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

rednails said:


> I finally send it back. I have 45 days in Paypal to open a dispute, so i will wait a week or so and if i don't have any answer or they say the won't give my money back i will contact Paypal.
> Never happened to me before but when i bought the bag i had a bad vibe about it! i even said it to my friend and when i got the bag she said: you were right! lol
> 
> Thanks for your answer Nicole0612


I hope VC does right by you. They can take up to 2 weeks to issue a refund, if they find in your favor.
I just had the same issue, item not as described. They asked me to return for a second review an if they agree refund in 2 weeks, if not sell it myself on the site but they still take a comm. I went through paypal and just got my refund today. VC sent an email 2 days ago saying they received the item back but did not mention a refund. Next time, go directly through paypal, less run around.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> They did the same when I left a comment about a bag Lollipuff exposed as fake. It's still on for sale. Shameless!



I saw a Chloe Drew bag that I wanted on VC. The price was ok, and the pictures pretty - but no authenticity card. I asked about it, and VC ( not the seller) assured me that it had been authenticated by them. I posted a comment like 'Thank you. There are a lot of fakes out there, and when one person has 4 brand new Chloe bags for sale none of which have any receit or anthenticity card, it makes you wonder...'  This comment was immediately deleted. Now someone bought the bag. I hope for the buyer that it is not fake!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LouiseCPH said:


> I saw a Chloe Drew bag that I wanted on VC. The price was ok, and the pictures pretty - but no authenticity card. I asked about it, and VC ( not the seller) assured me that it had been authenticated by them. I posted a comment like 'Thank you. There are a lot of fakes out there, and when one person has 4 brand new Chloe bags for sale none of which have any receit or anthenticity card, it makes you wonder...'  This comment was immediately deleted. Now someone bought the bag. I hope for the buyer that it is not fake!


I'd stir away from them dear. If you're in Europe, you may want to try other sites like Labellov, labelcrush, Rebelle or Designer Vintage. and if an item is "Ready to ship" on VC then be assured something is wrong with it.


----------



## EmileH

Someone in Romania is selling Hermes belt buckles in multiples for less than retail, no packaging and no receipts. I asked for the source of the buckles since you can only buy a buckle if you buy a strap and it didn't make sense to be that one person would have so many buckles alone to sell. The seller came back with a nasty response. Vestiare didn't take down any of the conversation and someone bought the buckle! Clearly it's fake or stolen, something isn't right.


----------



## DWA

bababebi said:


> Poor experience with this site. Very unprofessional behavior in my opinion because when I was enquiring for extra pictures in order to authenticate an item for a client the site subsequently blocked me from viewing the item at all.
> 
> Makes me wonder.
> 
> Not recommended.


Bababebi, I wish I have read your post earlier!


----------



## rednails

nicole0612 said:


> Wish you good luck!





soleilbrun said:


> I hope VC does right by you. They can take up to 2 weeks to issue a refund, if they find in your favor.
> I just had the same issue, item not as described. They asked me to return for a second review an if they agree refund in 2 weeks, if not sell it myself on the site but they still take a comm. I went through paypal and just got my refund today. VC sent an email 2 days ago saying they received the item back but did not mention a refund. Next time, go directly through paypal, less run around.



It took only a couple of days since i got the first mail to get the second one and they say they are going to give me my money back, yay! Maybe next time i won't be that lucky so i will try Paypal.


----------



## marie-lou

Glad I have found this topic. I have been with VC for some years now and luckily never had a horror experience. I did have soms irritations about selling with them (getting back to me with ridiculously low offers and then refusing my item when trying to negotiate etc.). 
Unfortunately, I think this time I am really having a disappointing experience. Bought a bag a few weeks ago. Still hasn't arrived at VC. Seller hasn't replied to my comment asking about has it been shipped yet. I am appaled by the fact that VC would just refund you and the seller is *in no way held accountable *for their responsability. Why sell (and negotiate over price!) when you won't ship?! I feel like I am really starting to lose my trust in VC, that enables this kind of behaviour. 
Just venting of course, no advice expected as all I can do is wait...


----------



## EvaSchoen

Finally found people to share my VC experience with  
I was selling with VC for some years, but now its just too expensive, the commission they charge doesnt make sense to sell anything there: my selling price would be too low for me and too high for the buyer, plus the shipping costs -  15.50 within Germany! :/
I have also noticed that people there got somehow spoiled with prices. I was selling a new Dior ring with the Certificate and people were making crazy small offers. I sold it after 8 months after couple of price reductions. VC  got a bit more than 1000 EUR from that deal...

I tried other platforms like Rebelle for example, but didnt sell anything in a year and commission is almost the same as on VC. Ebay was never an option. I was selling couple of designer things on Vinted, but people there dont really care about the brand, but the good bargain. 

Right now I am on www.23-15.com, a friend told me about this start up from Berlin. So far I like their services  and the commission!! and it seems like a right community for selling my clothes.


----------



## ceciliaceleste

EvaSchoen said:


> Finally found people to share my VC experience with
> I was selling with VC for some years, but now its just too expensive, the commission they charge doesnt make sense to sell anything there: my selling price would be too low for me and too high for the buyer, plus the shipping costs -  15.50 within Germany! :/
> I have also noticed that people there got somehow spoiled with prices. I was selling a new Dior ring with the Certificate and people were making crazy small offers. I sold it after 8 months after couple of price reductions. VC  got a bit more than 1000 EUR from that deal...
> 
> I tried other platforms like Rebelle for example, but didnt sell anything in a year and commission is almost the same as on VC. Ebay was never an option. I was selling couple of designer things on Vinted, but people there dont really care about the brand, but the good bargain.
> 
> Right now I am on www.23-15.com, a friend told me about this start up from Berlin. So far I like their services  and the commission!! and it seems like a right community for selling my clothes.



VC used to be good but now it is just too expensive... Anyway thank you for your last suggestion, I am also from Berlin and always looking for new ways to not save my money


----------



## EvaSchoen

ceciliaceleste said:


> VC used to be good but now it is just too expensive... Anyway thank you for your last suggestion, I am also from Berlin and always looking for new ways to not save my money



sure, i hope it was helpful


----------



## vintagekathy

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


----------



## millivanilli

EvaSchoen said:


> Finally found people to share my VC experience with
> I was selling with VC for some years, but now its just too expensive, the commission they charge doesnt make sense to sell anything there: my selling price would be too low for me and too high for the buyer, plus the shipping costs -  15.50 within Germany! :/
> I have also noticed that people there got somehow spoiled with prices. I was selling a new Dior ring with the Certificate and people were making crazy small offers. I sold it after 8 months after couple of price reductions. VC  got a bit more than 1000 EUR from that deal...
> 
> I tried other platforms like Rebelle for example, but didnt sell anything in a year and commission is almost the same as on VC. Ebay was never an option. I was selling couple of designer things on Vinted, but people there dont really care about the brand, but the good bargain.
> 
> Right now I am on www.23-15.com, a friend told me about this start up from Berlin. So far I like their services  and the commission!! and it seems like a right community for selling my clothes.


Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## MBPMH

VC is a great trading site.  So far I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Foreverbags

I have a very bad experience with Vestiaire collective. I purchased a handbag recently and on the photograph, the designer plaque has very good condition rivets. Upon receiving my item, one of the rivets is badly scratched. They refused refund because the handbag is in "good" condition otherwise. My argument being the seller is selling product that is not as described. 
Lesson learned, not to buy from it again.


----------



## luxwelove

I have started to sell at VC for a month. At my opinion Team works very good - they answer my letters with question very fast, in 1-2 hours I can see my thigs at website. But they have very-very  high fees. I want, for example, to sell my bag minimum for 3000 €. The price at VC will be than for about  3900 €. Its is a big difference, isn't it? Buyers offer me 3400-3500, I would be very happy to sell my bag for this price, but not with such fees. I really dont understand, why I or byuers have to pay so much - the price for authentic test is from 20 till 60$, at Boutique for free.
I want to give advice to buyers: some of people sell the same topics at ebay and local websites like willhaben.at, ebaykleinanzeigen.de, tutti.ch...each country at Europe has their local website. For sure, it can be not so save to buy here, but you can use Pay Pal, ask seller  to do authentic test... So, you can decide for yourself  - to pay 23-30% more or save.


----------



## Foreverbags

It appears that people are happy to sell on Vestiaire but not so happy with buying from them. Perhaps name and shame "doggy" seller might help the community to avoid them? Are we allow???
Each item has a product number may be pocketbook pup can tell us the product number of Hermes buckle please?


----------



## EmileH

Foreverbags said:


> It appears that people are happy to sell on Vestiaire but not so happy with buying from them. Perhaps name and shame "doggy" seller might help the community to avoid them? Are we allow???
> Each item has a product number may be pocketbook pup can tell us the product number of Hermes buckle please?



I closed my account so I don't have access anymore. Sorry. I didn't even want to sell because the commission is ridiculous.


----------



## Foreverbags

Ah! I don't blame you. I will look for the item that you mentioned.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

luxwelove said:


> I have started to sell at VC for a month. At my opinion Team works very good - they answer my letters with question very fast, in 1-2 hours I can see my thigs at website. But they have very-very  high fees. I want, for example, to sell my bag minimum for 3000 €. The price at VC will be than for about  3900 €. Its is a big difference, isn't it? Buyers offer me 3400-3500, I would be very happy to sell my bag for this price, but not with such fees. I really dont understand, why I or byuers have to pay so much - the price for authentic test is from 20 till 60$, at Boutique for free.
> I want to give advice to buyers: some of people sell the same topics at ebay and local websites like willhaben.at, ebaykleinanzeigen.de, tutti.ch...each country at Europe has their local website. For sure, it can be not so save to buy here, but you can use Pay Pal, ask seller  to do authentic test... So, you can decide for yourself  - to pay 23-30% more or save.



I know exactly what you mean! I've just sold a beautiful pair of designer shoes and had to pay VC 1/3 of the price. I try to sell my stuff now on Designer-vintage.com you pay only for listing your items. Sold my Hermès bag a couple of weeks ago and it cost me only 35€. I could put my bag at a reasonable price.


----------



## nicole0612

Hmmm...I was thinking about listing some more expensive items there, even with the 30% commission I am wondering if I might make more. I am too scared to sell on eBay. I have tried Poshmark, but nothing sells there unless it is really cheap (Chanel jackets have to be under $500 and Chanel classic flaps have to be under $2500 to sell). Selling prices are better on Tradesy, but there is so much volume there with professional Ebay sellers that it is hard to get noticed. I would like to sell a newer boucle chanel skirt suit for $1,000 after fees and a newer Chanel boucle jacket for $850 after fees. I have seen similar items sell quickly for $1,500+ on Vestiare so I wonder if I should give it a try. I have a M/L classic flap in very good condition and a basically new "new medium" plum colored patent Boy that I would like to get around $3,000 for each. But would they sell for ~$4,200? Maybe not? 
I'm not sure if it will make a difference that I am in the US, so European buyers would have to pay a higher shipping fee.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmm...I was thinking about listing some more expensive items there, even with the 30% commission I am wondering if I might make more. I am too scared to sell on eBay. I have tried Poshmark, but nothing sells there unless it is really cheap (Chanel jackets have to be under $500 and Chanel classic flaps have to be under $2500 to sell). Selling prices are better on Tradesy, but there is so much volume there with professional Ebay sellers that it is hard to get noticed. I would like to sell a newer boucle chanel skirt suit for $1,000 after fees and a newer Chanel boucle jacket for $850 after fees. I have seen similar items sell quickly for $1,500+ on Vestiare so I wonder if I should give it a try. I have a M/L classic flap in very good condition and a basically new "new medium" plum colored patent Boy that I would like to get around $3,000 for each. But would they sell for ~$4,200? Maybe not?
> I'm not sure if it will make a difference that I am in the US, so European buyers would have to pay a higher shipping fee.



I think you are at a huge disadvantage selling on vestiaire because most of the members are in Europe and anyone there would get hit with huge import taxes plus the high cost of shipping. If your Chanel ready to wear is newer and or popular you might get those prices. They sound very reasonable. I think you will have a difficult time getting $4200 for a medium/ large. There are a lot of that size out there and until very recently the price of these bags new was much less than in the US. So people are willing to sell their bags for much less. You still do best on eBay. If that's too scary I would try Ann's fabulous finds.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmm...I was thinking about listing some more expensive items there, even with the 30% commission I am wondering if I might make more. I am too scared to sell on eBay. I have tried Poshmark, but nothing sells there unless it is really cheap (Chanel jackets have to be under $500 and Chanel classic flaps have to be under $2500 to sell). Selling prices are better on Tradesy, but there is so much volume there with professional Ebay sellers that it is hard to get noticed. I would like to sell a newer boucle chanel skirt suit for $1,000 after fees and a newer Chanel boucle jacket for $850 after fees. I have seen similar items sell quickly for $1,500+ on Vestiare so I wonder if I should give it a try. I have a M/L classic flap in very good condition and a basically new "new medium" plum colored patent Boy that I would like to get around $3,000 for each. But would they sell for ~$4,200? Maybe not?
> I'm not sure if it will make a difference that I am in the US, so European buyers would have to pay a higher shipping fee.



Actually, trying to be more realistic, I would be fine with ~$2700 for the bags, but I still don't know if someone would pay ~$3850 on Vestiare so that I could net that amount. I'm sure I could sell them for $3,000, but I don't think I would be willing to take $2,100.
Is there a listing fee? If not I can just list them and see what happens.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you are at a huge disadvantage selling on vestiaire because most of the members are in Europe and anyone there would get hit with huge import taxes plus the high cost of shipping. If your Chanel ready to wear is newer and or popular you might get those prices. They sound very reasonable. I think you will have a difficult time getting $4200 for a medium/ large. There are a lot of that size out there and until very recently the price of these bags new was much less than in the US. So people are willing to sell their bags for much less. You still do best on eBay. If that's too scary I would try Ann's fabulous finds.



Thanks, yes I was just thinking those bag prices were too unrealistic. Does AFF get your approval before they mark down your items? My only concern is that they would have a 20% off sale and I might end up with next to nothing.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Actually, trying to be more realistic, I would be fine with ~$2700 for the bags, but I still don't know if someone would pay ~$3850 on Vestiare so that I could net that amount. I'm sure I could sell them for $3,000, but I don't think I would be willing to take $2,100.
> Is there a listing fee? If not I can just list them and see what happens.



There is no listing fee so you can certainly try. You might be able to get $3850. Check what is listed. I recently sold my medium on eBay. There was a lot of competition for selling a medium. Mine was used but in excellent condition and I sold it for $3500. I had also listed it on VC at a slightly higher price and I didn't get any offers. 

I don't know about Ann's sales. I looked at their commission information and I planned to use them if my eBay listing wasn't fruitful. It was a bit stressful selling a bag on eBay but in the end it turned out ok.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There is no listing fee so you can certainly try. You might be able to get $3850. Check what is listed. I recently sold my medium on eBay. There was a lot of competition for selling a medium. Mine was used but in excellent condition and I sold it for $3500. I had also listed it on VC at a slightly higher price and I didn't get any offers.
> 
> I don't know about Ann's sales. I looked at their commission information and I planned to use them if my eBay listing wasn't fruitful. It was a bit stressful selling a bag on eBay but in the end it turned out ok.



Wow, very helpful, thanks. I am so glad to hear your experience on eBay was good. I think my concern about Ebay is getting a bad buyer, but also the 6 months afterwards that I would have to worry. I think I would be be willing to get a lower price and just be done with it. I will try VC and then AFF or eBay if there are no buyers on VC.


----------



## nicole0612

I looked around Vestiare for some price comparisons and I should have known better because I found a lovely item I am going to buy now. The prices there overall seem lower than they were the last time I shopped the site this past springtime. They seemed quite high at that time, now they look more comparable to US resellers.  I've browsed a few times since then, but haven't taken much note of price changes.


----------



## luxwelove

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmm...I was thinking about listing some more expensive items there, even with the 30% commission I am wondering if I might make more. I am too scared to sell on eBay. I have tried Poshmark, but nothing sells there unless it is really cheap (Chanel jackets have to be under $500 and Chanel classic flaps have to be under $2500 to sell). Selling prices are better on Tradesy, but there is so much volume there with professional Ebay sellers that it is hard to get noticed. I would like to sell a newer boucle chanel skirt suit for $1,000 after fees and a newer Chanel boucle jacket for $850 after fees. I have seen similar items sell quickly for $1,500+ on Vestiare so I wonder if I should give it a try. I have a M/L classic flap in very good condition and a basically new "new medium" plum colored patent Boy that I would like to get around $3,000 for each. But would they sell for ~$4,200? Maybe not?
> I'm not sure if it will make a difference that I am in the US, so European buyers would have to pay a higher shipping fee.


Chanel at USA is more expensive than at Europe, at Boutique i mean. That is why i think it would be better to sell at ebay.My friend sell her Chanel bags their, and 80% of her customers are from US, they are ready to pay more.


----------



## nicole0612

luxwelove said:


> Chanel at USA is more expensive than at Europe, at Boutique i mean. That is why i think it would be better to sell at ebay.My friend sell her Chanel bags their, and 80% of her customers are from US, they are ready to pay more.



Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## EmileH

luxwelove said:


> Chanel at USA is more expensive than at Europe, at Boutique i mean. That is why i think it would be better to sell at ebay.My friend sell her Chanel bags their, and 80% of her customers are from US, they are ready to pay more.



Chanel actually raised their prices in Europe a lot recently to equalize them worldwide. So they are no longer more expensive here but I don't think the changes have trickled down to the resale market yet. People still want to get a percentage of what they paid back.


----------



## EvaSchoen

luxwelove said:


> I have started to sell at VC for a month. At my opinion Team works very good - they answer my letters with question very fast, in 1-2 hours I can see my thigs at website. But they have very-very  high fees. I want, for example, to sell my bag minimum for 3000 €. The price at VC will be than for about  3900 €. Its is a big difference, isn't it? Buyers offer me 3400-3500, I would be very happy to sell my bag for this price, but not with such fees. I really dont understand, why I or byuers have to pay so much - the price for authentic test is from 20 till 60$, at Boutique for free.
> I want to give advice to buyers: some of people sell the same topics at ebay and local websites like willhaben.at, ebaykleinanzeigen.de, tutti.ch...each country at Europe has their local website. For sure, it can be not so save to buy here, but you can use Pay Pal, ask seller  to do authentic test... So, you can decide for yourself  - to pay 23-30% more or save.


Absolutely agree with you! Either you sell cheaper than it worth, or it might be a problem to sell at all. I was selling on VC for 3 years, but now I think I would prefer to keep the item than sell it so cheap.


----------



## _YiYi

I bought a pair of CL shoes from them and they claim to have authenticated them but it's so clear that it's fake. the box is way to flimsy, and the soles....please just see the photos I'm attaching, how obvious is it that it's fake? and how did they QC it without seeing that?


----------



## JetSetGo!

_YiYi said:


> I bought a pair of CL shoes from them and they claim to have authenticated them but it's so clear that it's fake. the box is way to flimsy, and the soles....please just see the photos I'm attaching, how obvious is it that it's fake? and how did they QC it without seeing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461846
> View attachment 3461847
> View attachment 3461846



These do not look fake to me. They've just had red vibrate soles put on them, and seem to have some paint at the seam of that work. It's always best to have your items authenticated before saying they are counterfeit. There are many variations and details that may not align with the items you already have.

Please post them in our Cl Authentication thread if you like.

BTW, these shoes are not mine and I have no player in the game, but I am a CL authenticator.


----------



## _YiYi

Hi there, can you please explain to me what vibrate soles are? these are meant to be brand new pair of CL Corneille sling, but I also can't seem to find red CL Corneille slingback anywhere for reference.


----------



## nicole0612

_YiYi said:


> Hi there, can you please explain to me what vibrate soles are? these are meant to be brand new pair of CL Corneille sling, but I also can't seem to find red CL Corneille slingback anywhere for reference.



Vibram soles are a common type of traction soling/sole protection that people add even to new shoes with soles that are either slippery or that show wear/damage on their first use.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Vibram soles are a common type of traction soling/sole protection that people add even to new shoes with soles that are either slippery or that show wear/damage on their first use.



Yes in fact the CL stores in the US often offer to have these soles put on your new shoes for you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone have a toll free phone number for this company? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Casaque7

EvaSchoen said:


> Finally found people to share my VC experience with
> I was selling with VC for some years, but now its just too expensive, the commission they charge doesnt make sense to sell anything there: my selling price would be too low for me and too high for the buyer, plus the shipping costs -  15.50 within Germany! :/
> I have also noticed that people there got somehow spoiled with prices. I was selling a new Dior ring with the Certificate and people were making crazy small offers. I sold it after 8 months after couple of price reductions. VC  got a bit more than 1000 EUR from that deal...
> 
> I tried other platforms like Rebelle for example, but didnt sell anything in a year and commission is almost the same as on VC. Ebay was never an option. I was selling couple of designer things on Vinted, but people there dont really care about the brand, but the good bargain.
> 
> Right now I am on www.23-15.com, a friend told me about this start up from Berlin. So far I like their services  and the commission!! and it seems like a right community for selling my clothes.


It can be very hard,to sell things.when some sites ,do charge massive commisions.There seems to be a gap,in the market,maybe someone,should set up a new selling platform,with fairer commisions.There used to be some really good selling sites,in europe,that i sold on,witch only charged for listing a item.At time,only around 25 pound ,for a 2200 chanel jumbo.I know sites need to make a living,butni found vc,to be greedy.


----------



## luxwelove

JetSetGo! said:


> These do not look fake to me. They've just had red vibrate soles put on them, and seem to have some paint at the seam of that work. It's always best to have your items authenticated before saying they are counterfeit. There are many variations and details that may not align with the items you already have.
> 
> Please post them in our Cl Authentication thread if you like.
> 
> BTW, these shoes are not mine and I have no player in the game, but I am a CL authenticator.


I can agree, shoes looks original. And its cool, that they are already with soles´s prevention in red. My friend sells her used CL shoes at ebay and some of her clients also complane, that shoes looks not authentic. I think it happends, becourse people have too high expectations, they think, if its CL or LV, expensive, it has to look  ideal.


----------



## zuzanalat

Hello Girls, 
I would like to share with you my most recent experience with VC. 
I was for very long time happy seller, sold over 80 items with them, and everything was working more or less normally, sometimes  disagree with their price proposals or once they claimed the item I sold had different dimensions but overall I overlook those issues.

almost one month ago, I sold with VC beautiful Chanel watch for 5000 euro, watch were given to me by my ex, and I needed cash so I had to sell them with breaking heart. However all went okay. I sent the parcel with Fedex as always and did not expect something could go wrong. 

The same day I also sent another parcel to them, which was delivered and accepted and all went fine. Watch were however still not marked as received. I contacted VC and they told me they did not received them. I contacted fedex and they for short time could not locate them. I was panicking. expensive watch, lost money and ect. In few days Fedex got back to me saying that parcel was delivered, they only had problem with scanner. They gave me proof of delivery and name of the guy who signed for parcel. I sent all documentation to VC as they requested and they told me they will investigate and get back to me in few days. 

Nobody got back to me, and after my daily phone calls when every person was saying something else, employee Emma got back to me with very rude email saying that because I did not use pre paid label provided by VC I have to open up my own investigation and they are not responsible.
I was shocked. Firstly, I cant use this pre paid label because I send items from Greece and secondly that is irrelevant. Fedex had deliver that parcel regardless the label, they sign for it and even if I use their label, it wont change anything. They lost my watch and dont want to do any kind of refund.

I spent 3 weeks already in nerves, people were supporting me under my listed items in chat, and VC team is keep deleting those messages which were saying I deserve refund and ect. (so in the end there is no right to say what we think?)

And the rudeness of their customer service people is just beyond.  Im gonna open a case against them, and already contacted lawyer in France and since we are talking about such expensive item, im not gonna give up! I should never sell it with them and should keep the watch

I would like to ask you does any of you have similar experience?? Did you try to solve your problems legally?? 
Please I will be grateful for any kind of advice from you! 

Have a lovely day
Zuzana


----------



## luxwelove

zuzanalat said:


> Hello Girls,
> I would like to share with you my most recent experience with VC.
> I was for very long time happy seller, sold over 80 items with them, and everything was working more or less normally, sometimes  disagree with their price proposals or once they claimed the item I sold had different dimensions but overall I overlook those issues.
> 
> almost one month ago, I sold with VC beautiful Chanel watch for 5000 euro, watch were given to me by my ex, and I needed cash so I had to sell them with breaking heart. However all went okay. I sent the parcel with Fedex as always and did not expect something could go wrong.
> 
> The same day I also sent another parcel to them, which was delivered and accepted and all went fine. Watch were however still not marked as received. I contacted VC and they told me they did not received them. I contacted fedex and they for short time could not locate them. I was panicking. expensive watch, lost money and ect. In few days Fedex got back to me saying that parcel was delivered, they only had problem with scanner. They gave me proof of delivery and name of the guy who signed for parcel. I sent all documentation to VC as they requested and they told me they will investigate and get back to me in few days.
> 
> Nobody got back to me, and after my daily phone calls when every person was saying something else, employee Emma got back to me with very rude email saying that because I did not use pre paid label provided by VC I have to open up my own investigation and they are not responsible.
> I was shocked. Firstly, I cant use this pre paid label because I send items from Greece and secondly that is irrelevant. Fedex had deliver that parcel regardless the label, they sign for it and even if I use their label, it wont change anything. They lost my watch and dont want to do any kind of refund.
> 
> I spent 3 weeks already in nerves, people were supporting me under my listed items in chat, and VC team is keep deleting those messages which were saying I deserve refund and ect. (so in the end there is no right to say what we think?)
> 
> And the rudeness of their customer service people is just beyond.  Im gonna open a case against them, and already contacted lawyer in France and since we are talking about such expensive item, im not gonna give up! I should never sell it with them and should keep the watch
> 
> I would like to ask you does any of you have similar experience?? Did you try to solve your problems legally??
> Please I will be grateful for any kind of advice from you!
> 
> Have a lovely day
> Zuzana


Its really extrem Situation. Did VC confirmed that such employee, who received the parcel, works by them? I think, its useful information, becourse it can be, that somebody from Fedex stole a watch and just wrote the name.


----------



## zuzanalat

Dear luxewelove,

unfortunately not, but to get any sort of information from VC is very difficult. I can't imagine fedex would steal it and than came up with a fake name as that is quite easy thing to find out. However I believe if such person is not working in VC that would be a first thing they would say to me, in order to get it right.  I assume all this will come out during the investigation. 
It's truly a nightmare...

Zuzana


----------



## luxwelove

zuzanalat said:


> Dear luxewelove,
> 
> unfortunately not, but to get any sort of information from VC is very difficult. I can't imagine fedex would steal it and than came up with a fake name as that is quite easy thing to find out. However I believe if such person is not working in VC that would be a first thing they would say to me, in order to get it right.  I assume all this will come out during the investigation.
> It's truly a nightmare...
> 
> Zuzana


In this case I would write a letter with lawyer. It ll be also good to contact Chef directly.


----------



## Charlie_b

Hi, I have just joined as having some issues with VC and wanted some advice. I agreed a price for a celine bag 10 days ago and paid. Two days later had an email from them saying the bag was with them and under going authentication and I'd hear in 3 days. I waited 5 days and emailed them as still not heard they said due to a system error another bag was scanned with the code of the bag I bought and they were trying to get hold of the seller to send it in. They also said to keep checking my account history. I've chased again today as my account history is still showing the bag they say was scanned in error and have also messaged the seller to see if she has sent it. Neither VC or the seller have replied. I have said I'm giving them until next Tuesday which will be 2 weeks and if I've not had a satisfactory response will be pursuing a refund. Is this normal timescales from them? Their customer service seems to be practically non existent.


----------



## Oleandered

I wonder what happens if the buyer just doesn't pay for the item? I accepted an offer, and all of a sudden nothing happened since. 
This lack of commitment is disappointing


----------



## EmileH

Oleandered said:


> I wonder what happens if the buyer just doesn't pay for the item? I accepted an offer, and all of a sudden nothing happened since.
> This lack of commitment is disappointing



The customer isn't obligated to buy. So people make ridiculous offers and don't follow through. But your item is still available to other buyers. It's a frustrating and stupid system.


----------



## Oleandered

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The customer isn't obligated to buy. So people make ridiculous offers and don't follow through. But your item is still available to other buyers. It's a frustrating and stupid system.



Wow! I was so thrilled to see my bag finally being interesting to someone. 
This is indeed frustrating


----------



## gaplife

Charlie_b said:


> Hi, I have just joined as having some issues with VC and wanted some advice. I agreed a price for a celine bag 10 days ago and paid. Two days later had an email from them saying the bag was with them and under going authentication and I'd hear in 3 days. I waited 5 days and emailed them as still not heard they said due to a system error another bag was scanned with the code of the bag I bought and they were trying to get hold of the seller to send it in. They also said to keep checking my account history. I've chased again today as my account history is still showing the bag they say was scanned in error and have also messaged the seller to see if she has sent it. Neither VC or the seller have replied. I have said I'm giving them until next Tuesday which will be 2 weeks and if I've not had a satisfactory response will be pursuing a refund. Is this normal timescales from them? Their customer service seems to be practically non existent.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hey I feel for all those that have had trouble with this website, because I have just had a problem. I bought some shoes on this site which says they are US 9.5 since I am from the UK I was not sure what that is to the UK equivalent. So I check their size guide which it says US9.5 =UK 7.5 so I buy them thinking they are that size. They arrive and they turn out to be a 6.5Uk even though I followed their guide I asked for a refund because they gave me wrong information. I contact them and the response is not good their representative is very rude about this and did not offer a refund but instead wanted me to relist them with some handling fee. I do not want to relist because who knows when someone will buy and I would lose money. I feel like I have been cheated. 
Any advice on what I should do would be grateful? I am thinking about a chargeback from the bank do you think it would work? Thank you


----------



## Gravitsap

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hey I feel for all those that have had trouble with this website, because I have just had a problem. I bought some shoes on this site which says they are US 9.5 since I am from the UK I was not sure what that is to the UK equivalent. So I check their size guide which it says US9.5 =UK 7.5 so I buy them thinking they are that size. They arrive and they turn out to be a 6.5Uk even though I followed their guide I asked for a refund because they gave me wrong information. I contact them and the response is not good their representative is very rude about this and did not offer a refund but instead wanted me to relist them with some handling fee. I do not want to relist because who knows when someone will buy and I would lose money. I feel like I have been cheated.
> Any advice on what I should do would be grateful? I am thinking about a chargeback from the bank do you think it would work? Thank you


It will be very easy to resolve if you have paid with PayPal. Just go to the paypal and open a dispute as item is not as described, the following day you receive an email from VC to say, please return it back for a full refund. They won't argue with Paypal. They will issue you a return sticker. So, post it with the courier back and you'll be refunded. If they are slow, then call to paypal, provide them with proof of delivery and they refund you there and then. This is how it is going to be if you paid with Paypal. YOu won't even need to escalate it to a claim. Best of luck


----------



## PurseAddi

Did somebody ever had this problem with VC?
I bought a pair of Chanel slippers for 200 Euro, Vanessa Bruno boots and a top that had a good price of 38 Euro. As you all know (in Europe) you only pay one time the shipment fee of 15,5 Euro if you order several items at once. The Vanessa Bruno boots were never shipped by the seller so I got them refunded. Now the Chanel slippers have a different size than the seller mentioned so that purchase is now also cancelled. From my whole order only the top is shipped so now I payed 15,5 Euro shipmpent fees for a top of €38!!! So I am now punished because two sellers were incorrect.
I opened a case with PayPall, but the reason I want to check if this happened to anybody else is that this whole thing is according to contract. Since if I would have only ordered the top I would have also paid those shipment fees. I am just pissed because NOBODY is out of their free wish paying €15,5 shipment fees to receive a top of €38!

Thank you for reading 

Kind regards!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

There are many creeps on VC. Had this woman, well according to her name, asking me to post more pix of me wearing 4-5 dresses I'm listing even though they are pretty straight forward mini Cocktail dresses. Before I had the chance to post them, she added all my items to her wish list, and than she bid on all of them. The amount of notifications I was getting at 10pm [emoji15]. I was willing to negotiate on some items so it went back and and forth and when I accepted some of her offers, she went off radar. I basically wasted almost 45 mints of my life dealing with this nutcase. I should've known better [emoji19]


----------



## PurseAddi

PurseAddi said:


> Did somebody ever had this problem with VC?
> I bought a pair of Chanel slippers for 200 Euro, Vanessa Bruno boots and a top that had a good price of 38 Euro. As you all know (in Europe) you only pay one time the shipment fee of 15,5 Euro if you order several items at once. The Vanessa Bruno boots were never shipped by the seller so I got them refunded. Now the Chanel slippers have a different size than the seller mentioned so that purchase is now also cancelled. From my whole order only the top is shipped so now I payed 15,5 Euro shipmpent fees for a top of €38!!! So I am now punished because two sellers were incorrect.
> I opened a case with PayPall, but the reason I want to check if this happened to anybody else is that this whole thing is according to contract. Since if I would have only ordered the top I would have also paid those shipment fees. I am just pissed because NOBODY is out of their free wish paying €15,5 shipment fees to receive a top of €38!
> 
> Thank you for reading
> 
> Kind regards!


So this is something were PayPall can not help because the shipment fee of 15,5 Euro is standing in their contract. This is meaning that if you order a handbag of €1000 and something small for €19 and the handbag is not passing the quality check you are stuck with an item of €19 where you pay €15,5 shipment fees on.


----------



## PurseAddi

Foreverbags said:


> It appears that people are happy to sell on Vestiaire but not so happy with buying from them. Perhaps name and shame "doggy" seller might help the community to avoid them? Are we allow???
> Each item has a product number may be pocketbook pup can tell us the product number of Hermes buckle please?


Best thing to do is place a comment under the article that you bought if you were pleased. Positive comments are not deleted by VC  Would be cool if everybody would start to do that, before buying you could check the comments on the sold articles. Now it is not making sense because the bad ones get deleted. They even deleted one time a comment of me where I just said 'luckily I paid with PayPall'. As a seller I have nothing negative to say (hope it is staying like that). As a buyer I Always feel like playing russian roulette with my money


----------



## DUNDIS

Has anyone had any experience buying directly from Vestiaire? Like from their own stock and not from a private seller. I heard that you can return items there within 14 days for any reason, but how much does return shipping cost?


----------



## PurseAddi

DUNDIS said:


> Has anyone had any experience buying directly from Vestiaire? Like from their own stock and not from a private seller. I heard that you can return items there within 14 days for any reason, but how much does return shipping cost?


You have the right to return your item within 14 days with every professional seller on VC. And that you probably need when you buy from VC directly  When somebody uses the concierge service of VC it is listed under the name of the seller and not under VC. So the items that are sold by VC itself are items that they deemed compliant but were shipped back by the buyer because it was non-compliant. VC then sells it at the same price the unsatisfied buyer bought the item. Those returned items are ownership of VC because VC immediatly tranfers the money to the seller when they find the item compliant, when then a buyer is complaining VC can't take the money back. I know this because I shipped so many items back (thanks PayPal) and then I see them returning on the website under VC. VC then describes the problem but mostly they describe it less bad then it is in real and if it was only a small issue they did not mentioned it at all. But you can take the risk since you can return. If an item is non-conform there is no charge for returning, I do not know how it is with a professional seller. Hope it helps


----------



## DUNDIS

PurseAddi said:


> You have the right to return your item within 14 days with every professional seller on VC. And that you probably need when you buy from VC directly  When somebody uses the concierge service of VC it is listed under the name of the seller and not under VC. So the items that are sold by VC itself are items that they deemed compliant but were shipped back by the buyer because it was non-compliant. VC then sells it at the same price the unsatisfied buyer bought the item. Those returned items are ownership of VC because VC immediatly tranfers the money to the seller when they find the item compliant, when then a buyer is complaining VC can't take the money back. I know this because I shipped so many items back (thanks PayPal) and then I see them returning on the website under VC. VC then describes the problem but mostly they describe it less bad then it is in real and if it was only a small issue they did not mentioned it at all. But you can take the risk since you can return. If an item is non-conform there is no charge for returning, I do not know how it is with a professional seller. Hope it helps


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Polaremil

Had a very good shoe shopping experience. Brand new Hermes sandals that retail for 2.100 bought for 300€. But receipt was lost by Vestiaire, and seller had taped the orange box so that it was completely destroyed on the outside. Luckily I have spare boxes.


----------



## Vintage Kathy

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


----------



## OneTwoMany

Hiya!
I made a purchase for a Chloé Paraty a few months ago and when the bag arrived it was not as described and didn't adhere to their descriptors. I challenged them and they refused to do anything about it. I then took this up with my CC company who were not able to help either, even though I was able to prove my case.
Anyway, over the weekend I've taken advantage of their promotion and made another purchase (this time through PayPal). However, since sharing this purchase with friends I've been bombarded with more horror stories. In a state of panic, I researched their T&Cs and was able to ascertain that they will not cancel a purchase from a private seller, even though your payment is made to them and your contract is therefore with them.
Don't get me wrong, I want the item I've purchased, however the stress of being diddled again is actually making me feel physically sick. I could literally be panicking for nothing, but past experiences and further information are hampering any sort of excitement.
I would welcome any stories of successful purchases!


----------



## Polaremil

OneTwoMany said:


> Don't get me wrong, I want the item I've purchased, however the stress of being diddled again is actually making me feel physically sick. I could literally be panicking for nothing, but past experiences and further information are hampering any sort of excitement.
> I would welcome any stories of successful purchases!



I have made both successful and bad purchases. My advice is always pay with PayPal. I was able to return one non compliant item even when I had payed with Amex. The return was smooth. It just made me so sad to return a fabulous Chanel necklace, knowing it had become damaged due to bad packaging (by Vestiaire or the seller). Some people are clueless as to how to pack fragile items.

Strangely enough, I have had good luck with shoes. And my purchases for my daughter have been great. Everything in new or near new condition. My second advice is only ever buy items in very good condition. And always check comments left by the community on the seller's other items.




.


----------



## OneTwoMany

Polaremil said:


> I have made both successful and bad purchases. My advice is always pay with PayPal. I was able to return one non compliant item even when I had payed with Amex. The return was smooth. It just made me so sad to return a fabulous Chanel necklace, knowing it had become damaged due to bad packaging (by Vestiaire or the seller). Some people are clueless as to how to pack fragile items.
> 
> Strangely enough, I have had good luck with shoes. And my purchases for my daughter have been great. Everything in new or near new condition. My second advice is only ever buy items in very good condition. And always check comments left by the community on the seller's other items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's what worries me: a friend has pointed out that the seller has had their 'Trusted Seller' status repealed. 
The bag is supposedly 'used once', 'as new' with no scratches and is a full set. Listed as VGC so hoping that if it isn't compliant I will be notified, rather than having to claim through PP.
Gah. I'm rather annoyed with myself for not learning from my mistakes!


----------



## newuser2014

Hi 

I recently purchased a Burberry down jacket from VC. It was listed to be in "very good condition" and the seller also wrote that the jacket is in excellent condition and rarely worn. 

It arrived and there are large stains on both the front and the back. I have opened a case on Paypal and VC have replied me that it is a used garment and therefore wear as such is expected.

Please help?! Can it really be true that the jacket was listed in Very Good Condition and has stains all over it and there is nothing to do about it? 

I hope someone can help me out. 

Best regards


----------



## Gravitsap

newuser2014 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently purchased a Burberry down jacket from VC. It was listed to be in "very good condition" and the seller also wrote that the jacket is in excellent condition and rarely worn.
> 
> It arrived and there are large stains on both the front and the back. I have opened a case on Paypal and VC have replied me that it is a used garment and therefore wear as such is expected.
> 
> Please help?! Can it really be true that the jacket was listed in Very Good Condition and has stains all over it and there is nothing to do about it?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Best regards


You have paid with PayPal, I am sure you will be fine and the case will be resolved in you favour. I had similar situation when purchased fake LV scarf and on the top of it was full of dirty stains. As soon as I have  opened my case against them they have issued me a free return sticker and have refunded after they have received it back


----------



## newuser2014

Okay, thank you!  I hope it will turn out to my favour but until now they have not been very friendly.


----------



## romanticomedy

Hello!

Does anyone have any experience selling items on Vestiaire from Asia? I do know that they provide pre-paid shipping labels but that seems to only be valid for certain countries within the EU.

Can I just call DHL to pick the items up and include my shipping label?

Thanks,


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just bought a Proenza Schouler clutch despite my not so stellar first experience with them. This time there were better pics. Hope the clutch turns out to be in the stated very good condition. 

What always bugs me about them is the long waiting time until you receive an item...


----------



## jmc3007

I have bought several items from VC, gotta watch them like a hawk though.  don't rely on their in house authentication services as they make errors all the time so you gotta fight for your right to refunds.  like someone said earlier, use PayPal as the end all and be all payment even when transaction is funded with credit card as VC won't contest PP when push comes to shove.  they will try to stick you with an item to see if they can get away with it.  I received a fake Celine luggage and another designer tote missing serial tag and both times I successfully asserted my claims.


----------



## catherinelaf

I was wondering if anyone has had a slow refund from VC before? I was told it would arrive within 48-72 hours, it has now been four days and the customer service seems to be closed today... Is this common or should I be worried?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Oh my God, I just purchased my first Birkin with them. It's already in qualitity control, so the first half is done. But the stories here don't paint a pretty picture. I do hope the bag will look like on the pictures suggested. The seller behaved strangely that's for sure. She immediately sent the bag, but never answered to any comments I made.


----------



## nicole0612

getbetterwithH said:


> Oh my God, I just purchased my first Birkin with them. It's already in qualitity control, so the first half is done. But the stories here don't paint a pretty picture. I do hope the bag will look like on the pictures suggested. The seller behaved strangely that's for sure. She immediately sent the bag, but never answered to any comments I made.



Just get it professionally authenticated once it comes to you. VC has made errors in the past.


----------



## dreamerbeliever

Hi there all, I've just read through some of the horror stories and I am skeptical now. I thought VC was a known online brand for good quality checks and high standards. I wanted to buy this LV shawl but I am on the fence now. I tried to get it authenticated in the LV thread however they don't authenticate scarves/shawls anymore. The pictures posted by the seller looks legit (but you never know) and she says it's brand new and it was a gift, however no tags or box. If it comes and I get it authenticated elsewhere (suggestions?) and it does come back as a fake, Paypal would hopefully be able to dispute it and get me a refund. So the question is, should I take the plunge?


----------



## getbetterwithH

I don't want to advice you. I can just say that my Birkin since arrived, and everything is fine. The photos actually didn't do her justice, and I got it authenticated. I'm very happy, but dropping so much money on VC certainly isn't the nicest way to spend that kind of money...


----------



## dreamerbeliever

getbetterwithH said:


> I don't want to advice you. I can just say that my Birkin since arrived, and everything is fine. The photos actually didn't do her justice, and I got it authenticated. I'm very happy, but dropping so much money on VC certainly isn't the nicest way to spend that kind of money...



Thats reassuring! I mean you took the plunge for a Birkin...I guess I should be fine with that haha! When it comes I will get it authenticated via online hopefully! I totally agree, I guess we just have to be wary and look out for the fakes. Congrats on the Birkin btw!


----------



## kml2887

Can anyone elaborate on why some items for sale it says, "Unfortunately, due to shipping restrictions this item cannot be shipped to your country".  These aren't necessarily fur/exotics/etc. (things typically associated with shipping restrictions).  I even changed my country of residence preferences and it still said the same thing for all of the countries I tried.


----------



## nicole0612

kml2887 said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why some items for sale it says, "Unfortunately, due to shipping restrictions this item cannot be shipped to your country".  These aren't necessarily fur/exotics/etc. (things typically associated with shipping restrictions).  I even changed my country of residence preferences and it still said the same thing for all of the countries I tried.



In my experience they use keywords to identify restricted items. So for example, a bag that is silver colored or gold colored will show the quote that you mentioned due to being "silver"
or "gold". If it is something of this nature you can contact VC customer service and they will remove the restriction so that you can buy it. However, they do place a restriction on actual silver, gold and other metals. Of course, we all know that customs is fine with shipping gold jewelry from the EU to the US for example, as I have done on more than one occasion when ordering fine jewelry, but VC always tells me that this is forbidden by customs and "The item will most likely be confiscated and destroyed." So the short answer is that if it is metal or jewelry then VC will probably not let you order it from another country, but if it is a gold or silver colored item then you can.


----------



## kml2887

nicole0612 said:


> In my experience they use keywords to identify restricted items. So for example, a bag that is silver colored or gold colored will show the quote that you mentioned due to being "silver"
> or "gold". If it is something of this nature you can contact VC customer service and they will remove the restriction so that you can buy it. However, they do place a restriction on actual silver, gold and other metals. Of course, we all know that customs is fine with shipping gold jewelry from the EU to the US for example, as I have done on more than one occasion when ordering fine jewelry, but VC always tells me that this is forbidden by customs and "The item will most likely be confiscated and destroyed." So the short answer is that if it is metal or jewelry then VC will probably not let you order it from another country, but if it is a gold or silver colored item then you can.



Thank you so much, this explains everything.  One specific item i was looking at was indeed gold colored, I did not even consider the fact that they could interpret it as actual gold metal.


----------



## EmileH

They are absolutely ridiculous. They won't even ship Chanel costume jewelry sometimes [emoji849]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are absolutely ridiculous. They won't even ship Chanel costume jewelry sometimes [emoji849]


I would "like" this, but I actually "hate" this 
They are completely crazy about this.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I would "like" this, but I actually "hate" this
> They are completely crazy about this.



Yeah. I get it. They are frustrating all the way around. I'm still getting surveys. I wouldn't know where to start complaining.


----------



## Polaremil

nicole0612 said:


> I would "like" this, but I actually "hate" this
> They are completely crazy about this.



They are not crazy, they are seriously technically challenged, and obviously badly managed. There is always something that is not working with their app, it is driving me crazy. I love Vestiaire as an idea, but the reality sucks.


----------



## Mcmd11

I have purchased a couple of belts. Both came as described. I think a lot has to do with the sellers and checking their histories and contacting them to see response prior to purchasing.  I am not sure I would buy a bag .....


----------



## the.bagaholic

Sold a bag on VC. Needless to say, their normal practive is to pay twice a month, so you have to wait a lot to get paid even if everything goes ok. Oooook. 

I sold several items before and the payment was always on my PP on 15th or 30th of the month, same day they are paying to everyone. At some point I became a professional reseller, thus, I changed my personal PP to my business PP (btw, I could not do that in personal account because it kept showing a wheel instead of my bank details and I had to ask techsupport to do this)

When I did not receive anything (and the sum was quite large), I wrote to their tech support. They said the transfer can take up to 3 days. Ok, I waited. After 3 days nothing changed. Whne I contacted them next time, they said the transaction was rejected. I was afraid that their support made a mistake in my PP while they were changing it. So I had to call PP. Guess what wash the problem! Itt is impossible to transfer funds between business accounts! Basically, professional resellers are not allowed on VC.

Well, VC never told me I cannot use my business account so I messaged them the details, ask them to change my PP to my personal account again (cause I still could not see my payment details). They did it and said that I have to wait two more weeks to get paid.

The payment should've been transfered to my account on 11/30/2016. But it wasn't. Messaged their tech support again. They replied after 24 hours that they are waiting an expert advice from one of their teams (?) that reply in 2-3 business days (wtf????).

We are not living in 1980 when 2-3 days were required to solve a customer's problem! VC is awful!


----------



## ophgomez

I'm really afraid after reading all your comments 
I want to buy a pair of Stuart Weitzman on VC, the seller is a professional, but I would like to know once you have purchased your product, how long it takes approximately to received it?
I need the shoes before 23-24 december..


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I'm trying to sell my Chanel jumbo bag from this year. Practically new for €4000 and VC told me to put €2500 for sale. It has been like this for a few months now how they put superlow price like this! Anyone has the same experience?


----------



## pisces229

Hello guys! I just signed up this forum to share my experience with VC. 
I purchased an item sold by VC itself at 12am yesterday, and found this forum yesterday afternoon. You can imagine how desperate I was after reading all this as I paid with credit card and the bag seemed suspicious to me after I made payment. I thought I would lose €1900, at least need to waste much time and energy to get refunded. 
Anyway, I read the t&c carefully and found that items sold by professional seller can be returned within 14 days of receipt. I checked the freight, finding that it will cost about €100 to send it back as I live in Singapore, not to mention the potential customs and taxes. I wrote many emails asking them to cancel the order and don't send the bag to me, but was rejected. I left a message on Facebook as well, and just received a message from them that they will make an "exception" to cancel the order and refund me. 
I am very happy now and very grateful to everyone here. Without your experience, I won't be so insistent to cancel the order and won't succeed. Though the items showing ready for shipment are probably returned to VC for some reason, but this time I feel lucky to buy such an item. Once get refunded, I will buy bags in the boutiques as I always do. It costs more, but I just found myself cannot bear the stress of doubt the authenticity. 
Thank you all again and hope all your dispute can be solved in your favor smoothly!


----------



## nicole0612

This site is almost impossible to list items for sale on. I have spent days attempting to get through the process just to list 3 items. 
One item was pending for 2 days, so I "listed" it a second time and it was accepted and posted for sale hours later. 
The second item was accepted for sale immediately but different photos were requested for 2 of the 6 photos. I took all of the photos at the same time and with the same camera, so I'm not sure why some photos were accepted and some were not. I uploaded different photos and then 1 more photo was accepted and 1 photo was still not accepted. I just loaded a different photo to replace the remaining rejected one and now suddenly my item was declined for sale (the photo was almost the exact same photo as the previous one that had lead them to accept the item in the first place! A view of the "whole item" taken from above.). 
The third item I tried to list was first declined for sale. I "listed" it for sale again today and it was accepted immediately. Hmmmm.
I don't understand the pickiness about the photos because the photos on their site are awful and mine are not professional, but certainly above average. They also don't tell you what they want. 
Everything is just "accepted" or "declined", photos, accepting items to list, your list price etc. Therefore it is hard to modify your listing to give them what they want since they don't explain what the problem is; Are the photos declined because they are not of the correct item details or are they just not crisp enough or at the wrong angle? Is the item declined because they have too many of that item to sell, because you chose the wrong "condition" category or because they don't like your price?
Is there some simplified strategy for the listing process that I am missing? Or should I just keep trying, since they seem to be accepted eventually when using the same photos and descriptions. I already downgraded all of my items to "fair" condition if it has any use at all and to the lowest prices on the site in case it is the condition or the price that they had a problem with.


----------



## Quu

New member here greeting you all! 

I've been reading this thread for some 50 pages with great interest, because I was planning on purchasing from Vestiaire Collective.
I've come to the conclusion that in France things get done differently than I would expect them to. For example I seem to have angered a seller by asking for additional photos and additional questions. I had to ask those questions a couple of times, because the seller didn't understand my question and therefore I didn't get my answers.
Also, to test their customer service, I sent Vestiaire Collective a message and I did get a reply, but it was in not so good English so I've got the impression that there are and will be lots of misunderstandings.
I think I won't order from Vestiaire, because I can't find a mutual language that would allow me and the seller/company to understand even 90% of what we are trying to say to each other.
To sum up, since I can't really trust the company and I can't find a mutual language with the company/seller, ordering from Vestiaire just seems like a too hazardous thing to do.
Of course, it would make things easier to do the business with an english-speaking seller, but I got tired of all the hassle.

Well, I don't know this helps anybody, but I just wanted to share my experience with somebody, because this whole thing has given me some pins and needles


----------



## PurseAddi

I am a seller on VC. I am now trying out REBELLE. Does anybody know if Rebelle is more strict than VC? I was a little bit too fast in listing my items, I did not read their description of the status of the item. I now sold 4 items that I listed 'as good as new', thinking that 'as good as new' is meaning that an item is not new but that there are completely no signs of wear. No I saw that they mean that the item is new but that it can be without tags. Afraid that they are now declining all my items.

Thanks!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! I sold the boots at VC, sent them to their office, and now I got this e-mail

Thank you for requesting to re-list your item Leather boots - CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN.
It is now available online in our Ready To Ship section. 

Why did they relist it? Buyer refused their order or what? Did anyone have such situations? Can I ask them to ship it back to me? I didn't plan to stuck with this pair at their office without being able to sell it at other sites to make it faster.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Does anyone whom sold stuff last week and still didn't receive the money in the wallet yet?


----------



## KK11MMM

Vestiaire Collective only pay out funds normally twice monthly, I think the 15th and the 30th of the month. I also think they have a 'cut off' point as well, so if your item was received and accepted near to the 15th of the month it will not payout until the 30th!! Also make sure your 'account' with VC shows where you want the funds credited to, either Bank details or Paypal, as this delayed my first payment.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I normally receive the money within 24 hours after the item was checked and accepted because I am not a professional seller. I already received the other amount from other items that came later than this one. It is so strange as I have been selling with them for 2 years now and always receive the money within 24 hours and only this one does not. I already contacted them but that department responded nothing for a week and their CS really can't do anything!!!


----------



## KK11MMM

Hi, that's very strange. They always make me wait until a 'payment date'. I have never had payment straight away!! I receive the funds via PayPal and am in England, do you think that makes a difference?
I know what you mean about CS, I have had lots of problems, particularly with language differences in the past. Hope you get this sorted soon.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Hm, it is possible that because you want to receive the fund via Paypal or maybe the currency? I always receive in my wallet and then I have to transfer the money to my bank manually. Mine is euro so maybe it is easier for them to transfer the money I guess. I'm getting sick of their CS. They always say it's my money and I should get it soon but the question is WHEN? I'm supposed to use that money to buy  xmas gift but now I probably won't get it in time.


----------



## mia1983

Does anyone pay import fee when you receive your purchase in US?  If you didn't pay upfront the flat import tax when you check out.


----------



## mia1983

The item I want to get is small amount, not sure if flat rate of import fee is worth it.


----------



## EmileH

If it is less than $800 you will not be charged a customs fee. If it is more you will.


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If it is less than $800 you will not be charged a customs fee. If it is more you will.


It included shipping cost? The item I want to buy is $800, however $40 for shipping cost.


----------



## EmileH

mia1983 said:


> It included shipping cost? The item I want to buy is $800, however $40 for shipping cost.



No. the $40 is just for shipping.


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. the $40 is just for shipping.


Got it! Thx


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If it is less than $800 you will not be charged a customs fee. If it is more you will.



The seller wont take off $30 from the list price, it will be around $830, and I could apply a promotion code on VC to get this $ off.  Will it avoid import tax?


----------



## EmileH

mia1983 said:


> The seller wont take off $30 from the list price, it will be around $830, and I could apply a promotion code on VC to get this $ off.  Will it avoid import tax?



If you use the promotion code will it take it below $800?


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you use the promotion code will it take it below $800?



That will be exactly $800. I am just afraid promotion code doesn't applied into import tax amount.


----------



## EmileH

mia1983 said:


> That will be exactly $800. I am just afraid promotion code doesn't applied into import tax amount.



It will. I'm just not sure if they exclude items less than 800 or less than or equal to 800. I would have offered 799.

Just checked. The limit is 800 or less. You should be ok. The promotion will be applied.


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It will. I'm just not sure if they exclude items less than 800 or less than or equal to 800. I would have offered 799.
> 
> Just checked. The limit is 800 or less. You should be ok. The promotion will be applied.



I have offered $810,  plus there is $40 shipping. then I used $30 promotion code, total cost me $820.  when i received invoice, it scared me. not sure if i can pass import tax??


----------



## EmileH

mia1983 said:


> I have offered $810,  plus there is $40 shipping. then I used $30 promotion code, total cost me $820.  when i received invoice, it scared me. not sure if i can pass import tax??



I'm guessing they will let it go because it's not that much over 800. Good luck.


----------



## mia1983

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm guessing they will let it go because it's not that much over 800. Good luck.


 Hope so. Thanks


----------



## Polaremil

Comment notification works randomly. Just realised that I had old comments from potential buyers that I had gotten no mail notification of. So annoying.


----------



## nicole0612

It is frustrating trying to sell with them. I think the offer they give you (for selling your own item!) completely depends on the CS agent who views it. I have tried to list several items with them for prices similar to what comps have sold for in the past on their site, but they will allow me to list for much lower. I have a really good condition all leather garden party in a desirable color and their offers were $1700 --> $1750 --> $1900, which is basically nothing after their 30% commission. I went through the same thing listing my M/L CF, they offered very low 3 times, I deleted the submission and submitted again and they accepted it for $1,000 more than their previous offer with the same photos and description. I currently have an offer for it for $100 less than my listing price and it has only been up for one day. Has anyone else had a similar experience listing items with them more than once and getting very different listing price offers from VC?
Other items I suggest a price that I think is maybe a little high and they accept it right away. It is odd.


----------



## Polaremil

nicole0612 said:


> Other items I suggest a price that I think is maybe a little high and they accept it right away. It is odd.



I have had the same experince. I did not know that you could try again with items that were previously not accepted. I tried to list a Hermes GM shawl, in near mint condition, in a rested rare and desirable design and cw. The price they offered was ridiculous. And I have sold shawls like it before for good prices. They are just so difficult to deal with. I think I will try again w the shawl though.


----------



## nicole0612

Polaremil said:


> I have had the same experince. I did not know that you could try again with items that were previously not accepted. I tried to list a Hermes GM shawl, in near mint condition, in a rested rare and desirable design and cw. The price they offered was ridiculous. And I have sold shawls like it before for good prices. They are just so difficult to deal with. I think I will try again w the shawl though.



You should. I re-listed 2 items that they rejected, the second time they accepted them for my asking price and they sold quickly. The other item was accepted for my asking price on my second try as I mentioned. I think they care more about low price than value. It is kind of a hassle, but at least once it is sold the process is simple.


----------



## PJW5813

VC has its faults - mostly involving the time it takes to get things done.
Being in the EU it has the advantage of no customs/import charges.

VC makes a lot of its authentication of goods that it handles.
Have members found that to be reliable?


----------



## EmileH

PJW5813 said:


> VC has its faults - mostly involving the time it takes to get things done.
> Being in the EU it has the advantage of no customs/import charges.
> 
> VC makes a lot of its authentication of goods that it handles.
> Have members found that to be reliable?



No, obvious fakes are listed all of the time. You have to be extremely careful. They are also supposed to verify the condition and they do a terrible job at that. It's a great idea in theory. But they do a terrible job and charge high fees for their service. It seems to be getting worse over time.


----------



## ilove$

Placed an order December 26, still waiting for vestiaire to receive it, wow!!!!!


----------



## PJW5813

that is so annoying; then it will take several days in quality control; then it will take several days in shipping
at this time of year you expect delays, but not nearly 20 days


----------



## ilove$

Lol, I just came back to say, how annoying.
I have until the 25, so they can cancel the order 

I'll come back to update...


----------



## stepmum

I have seen a multiple of fake Chanel scarves and fake Fendi baguettes on the site. I am some what of on an expert on those two items you see. These are obvious fakes. 
I have bought 3 Dolce Gabanna dresses, 2 were perfect but the 3rd was covered in ink stains, how could they miss that? Customer service is probably well meaning but slow and painful. 

I also bought a Chanel reissue but it was never sent to Vestiaire as I believe the seller sold it else where. I was out of pocket for 3 weeks. Now I have decided they are too  much stress & I am never going to shop there again


----------



## PJW5813

VC with due diligence is a more attractive proposition if you live in the EU
The highly regarded sites like fashionphile can bring uncertain import charges for those of us in EU


----------



## smokeandmirrors

PJW5813 said:


> VC with due diligence is a more attractive proposition if you live in the EU
> The highly regarded sites like fashionphile can bring uncertain import charges for those of us in EU



I wish we had access to a wider number of sites...If I were in the US I would definitely buy off Fashionphile and the like, but Europeans don't have many choices when it comes to preloved handbags...


----------



## PJW5813

I agree, we are not well served 
There is CollectorsSquare
That might be very good


----------



## DecadentDreams

I just bought a Chanel bag on Vestiaire. I paid slightly more than retail as the bag isn't available in store at the moment and I desperately wanted it - the person said it was unused and that it was bought last year (which was the version I was looking for). 

I've just received it and the bag I have received has a 19 series number which is from 2014.... There is no way that I would have paid as much as I did if I had known it was that old (and would have cost half what it does now) and feel I have been misled and the item isn't as described. 

Has anyone experienced anything similar? What do you think I should do? I'm so disappointed and really annoyed.


----------



## Gravitsap

DecadentDreams said:


> I just bought a Chanel bag on Vestiaire. I paid slightly more than retail as the bag isn't available in store at the moment and I desperately wanted it - the person said it was unused and that it was bought last year.
> 
> I've just received it and it has a 19 series number which is from 2014.... There is no way that I would have paid as much as I did if I had known it was that old (and would have cost half what it does now) and feel I have been misled and the item isn't as described.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar. What do you think I should do? I'm so disappointed and really annoyed.


It is not difficult to resolve if you paid with PayPal. Just go to PayPal and open a dispute as item is not as described. VC will respond you with return request


----------



## Mariapia

PJW5813 said:


> I agree, we are not well served
> There is CollectorsSquare
> That might be very good


And labellov.com
Belgian site.


----------



## stepmum

DecadentDreams said:


> I just bought a Chanel bag on Vestiaire. I paid slightly more than retail as the bag isn't available in store at the moment and I desperately wanted it - the person said it was unused and that it was bought last year (which was the version I was looking for).
> 
> I've just received it and the bag I have received has a 19 series number which is from 2014.... There is no way that I would have paid as much as I did if I had known it was that old (and would have cost half what it does now) and feel I have been misled and the item isn't as described.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar? What do you think I should do? I'm so disappointed and really annoyed.


I opened an 'item not as described' paypal claim, they said I could send it back but no part refund. It was a leopard Dolce Gabbana dress with green obvious ink stains all over it. Not checked,  if it was there is no way they could have missed them,  they are dreadful and so hard to deal with. If I had sent it back I would have had to wait for another 3 weeks for my money back. So will you I guess. They play hard ball, I'm taking my money elsewhere. What Chanel bag was it?


----------



## stepmum

Mariapia said:


> And labellov.com
> Belgian site.


Love Lablelov.com!


----------



## nicole0612

I am selling some items through Vestiaire and I've noticed that 75% of buyers send a price offer and then when I decline it or counteroffer they send back the exact same price offer that I already declined until their 3 offers are up. Does this happen to other people?
I am in the middle of this process again and it is so annoying. It makes me not want to accept just based on principle; they could at least offer slightly more since I already declined their price offer twice!


----------



## Polaremil

nicole0612 said:


> I am selling some items through Vestiaire and I've noticed that 75% of buyers send a price offer and then when I decline it or counteroffer they send back the exact same price offer that I already declined until their 3 offers are up. Does this happen to other people?
> I am in the middle of this process again and it is so annoying. It makes me not want to accept just based on principle; they could at least offer slightly more since I already declined their price offer twice!



Yes it does and it is annoying. Especially since the seller cannot make the same counteroffer twice.


----------



## Lodpah

Polaremil said:


> Yes it does and it is annoying. Especially since the seller cannot make the same counteroffer twice.


That's interesting I had an item up and it was in US dollars and I got a message from a buyer asking to reduce my price but she was offering in Euros. I calculated the price and realized she would be way overpaying so I countered her and lowered her price to match what she was wanting in US dollars. I couldn't live with my conscience if I let that slide.  I now turned on to Euro pricing and hope this helps the buyers. 

I love Vestiare. Thing sell so fast there.


----------



## bababebi

Please beware of fake Hermes bags on Vestiaire.  Another one:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-handbag-birkin-hermes-2644581.shtml

I can't believe the site allows this. Anyone with even the most rudimentary knowledge of Hermes can see this is fake.


----------



## bababebi

Follow up to above post. I commented on the Vestiaire listing that the bag was counterfeit. My post was deleted by the site admin.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## EmileH

bababebi said:


> Follow up to above post. I commented on the Vestiaire listing that the bag was counterfeit. My post was deleted by the site admin.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions.



[emoji15]


----------



## Polaremil

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji15]



[emoji107][emoji35] They just managed to raise a lot of money. I wonder whether the investors really know how things work at this company. I would seriously not part with my money knowing what I do about their way of functioning.


----------



## danny123

in my opinion 
they are SO slow, shipping takes such a long time (and no i dont mean the time it takes for the seller to send it to VC)
however, I have found that when I have had problems with my orders I have been able to return it (ie items not matching item description) with no problem


----------



## Lodpah

danny123 said:


> in my opinion
> they are SO slow, shipping takes such a long time (and no i dont mean the time it takes for the seller to send it to VC)
> however, I have found that when I have had problems with my orders I have been able to return it (ie items not matching item description) with no problem


You're right some sellers tend to ship fast it's their curation team that takes forever.


----------



## jtothean

bababebi said:


> Please beware of fake Hermes bags on Vestiaire.  Another one:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-handbag-birkin-hermes-2644581.shtml
> 
> I can't believe the site allows this. Anyone with even the most rudimentary knowledge of Hermes can see this is fake.


Cannot believe the bag has just been sold, I hope the buyer is able to get their money back. The seller stating "Please dont ask me about authenticity. " is enough to put me off.


----------



## ilove$

ilove$ said:


> Lol, I just came back to say, how annoying.
> I have until the 25, so they can cancel the order
> 
> I'll come back to update...



My order was canceled and refunded


----------



## sujinwoo

hello..  bought the second hand item that costs around 370 euros and it smells like hell smoking.... wow. the site itself says it is impossible to ask for refund, instead they offer re-sell that item to another person without asking for any commission from the site. but i do not want to resell this item cause the person who will buy this item will also be upset cause of the cigarette smoke smell. what should i do? should i just insist get refund? what if they dont accept the refund..?


----------



## EmileH

sujinwoo said:


> hello..  bought the second hand item that costs around 370 euros and it smells like hell smoking.... wow. the site itself says it is impossible to ask for refund, instead they offer re-sell that item to another person without asking for any commission from the site. but i do not want to resell this item cause the person who will buy this item will also be upset cause of the cigarette smoke smell. what should i do? should i just insist get refund? what if they dont accept the refund..?



Insist on a refund. That's terrible.


----------



## sujinwoo

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Insist on a refund. That's terrible.



yes.. i just submit the inquiry  to customer center but i am not sure they would accept based on their review on google and such  such a waste of money!


----------



## selnee

nicole0612 said:


> I am selling some items through Vestiaire and I've noticed that 75% of buyers send a price offer and then when I decline it or counteroffer they send back the exact same price offer that I already declined until their 3 offers are up. Does this happen to other people?
> I am in the middle of this process again and it is so annoying. It makes me not want to accept just based on principle; they could at least offer slightly more since I already declined their price offer twice!


Yes!  This is happening all the time lately. It just started not too long ago maybe VC changed something with the offer process to allow this. It is very annoying.


----------



## nicole0612

selnee said:


> Yes!  This is happening all the time lately. It just started not too long ago maybe VC changed something with the offer process to allow this. It is very annoying.



It has been happening to me more often than not lately. What do you think the buyer is thinking? Do they think that they will wear us down eventually to agree to their price or are they just trying to annoy us for fun? Sometimes I wonder if it is just done as a prank because fairly often even when we come to a price agreement the buyer never actually purchases the item. In the past week this has happened to me 4 times and I only have 15 items for sale!


----------



## ser42

Ugh, you all have me in heart palpitations. I'm in the U.S. and had been looking for a LV Alma PM in vernis bleu lagon. Finally found one that was for sale on VC so bit the bullet, even though I have to pay import fee. It's from a "professional seller" so at least I can return it... but, yikes ladies. Now I'm afraid this transaction won't go smoothly!


----------



## smokeandmirrors

ser42 said:


> Ugh, you all have me in heart palpitations. I'm in the U.S. and had been looking for a LV Alma PM in vernis bleu lagon. Finally found one that was for sale on VC so bit the bullet, even though I have to pay import fee. It's from a "professional seller" so at least I can return it... but, yikes ladies. Now I'm afraid this transaction won't go smoothly!



I've also been looking at the website for an Alma {BB, in my case}, so I throughly understand your worries. Good luck on your item and let us know how it is when you do get it!


----------



## soleilbrun

sujinwoo said:


> yes.. i just submit the inquiry  to customer center but i am not sure they would accept based on their review on google and such  such a waste of money!


If you paid with paypal, don't ask VC for a return repeatedly. Open a dispute with paypal and you'll get your money back. Don't delive VC when they say you need to close the dispute for a refund, BS. When they refund, paypal will close the dispute automatically. Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

bababebi said:


> Please beware of fake Hermes bags on Vestiaire.  Another one:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-handbag-birkin-hermes-2644581.shtml
> 
> I can't believe the site allows this. Anyone with even the most rudimentary knowledge of Hermes can see this is fake.


Thank you for giving us the heads up!


----------



## ser42

smokeandmirrors said:


> I've also been looking at the website for an Alma {BB, in my case}, so I throughly understand your worries. Good luck on your item and let us know how it is when you do get it!


Thanks! So I think I placed the order the day before I posted, and it is scheduled to arrive Monday 2/27, so less than 2 week turnaround for me. I think that's pretty good considering. They do ship to the US via DHL, however, which for me is a huge inconvenience as they do not have service posts very close to me so I need to either drive close to an hour each way to pick it up or make sure someone can be home to sign for it. I'll post back in when I get the package!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know if there is a customs fee difference for a chèvre/goat leather handbag vs a cow-leather handbag? I have read through the customs fee documents several times, and while they are explicit on certain things, this does not seem to be spelled out. I would not have thought there was a difference, but the last time I got a call from customs to pay my import fee they asked what type of leather it was after I had already answered that it was not exotic. I am just asking out of curiosity, I already purchased the item.


----------



## ser42

Update- my bag arrived Monday, so less than 2 weeks after I ordered it (I'm in the US and bag was in Paris). While described as like new, it did have one small pen mark on the outside, but other than that I'm very happy with the bag and the service. DHL delivery is inconvenient for me but I wouldn't let that stop me if I found another bag on there that I'd been looking for everywhere.


----------



## sara3903

vesna said:


> wow, I did not like it at all, I am in Canada, purchase did not involve  a LOT of money  but still:
> 
> I just bought two Hermes twillies from them, offered a seller nice price, $125 instead of $137, was happy because those are hard to find (LEGENDE KUNA PEOPLE DE PANAMA). When she agreed I paid at once + $40 shipping, and I immediately contacted VC main website about shipping. They stated generally  they used post or DHL, and I begged them to use regular post - hey ! two pieces of silk with no boxes in an envelope, $40 shipping should cover regular mail and to be honest Canada Post often just does not look at all parcels and I get them with no duties. . NO, they responded that they did not know who would dispatch, FEDEX or DHL because those they only use for North America, NOT regular post. few days later as I expected DHL comes with a thin envelope, and for my $250 purchase they added $125 in all DHL taxes, duties, everything (and I already paid full $40 shipping on the top of it)  . One twilly was the same I have, I wanted another on for the pair, but the other, even though it is made of the original earliest issue of scarf, I see it is from Hermes scarf, it had no small tag on it,  and it is a centimeter wider than twillies. Well made but not like other  Hermes twillies. I am stuck with this purchase, they told me that I could have refused to pay DHL taxes, and they would post them for sale on my VC account.....I paid thinking all will be OK,  now I decided to let VC   go to $#@#$ without arguling with them at all any more, and NEVER to bother again. I did see the twilly maxi  I was looking for, it is $400 !!! so much more than on hermes.com, but because it is a sold out colourwar cavalcadour in orange, however I would not dare touch their website ever again. For European customers it might be fine.
> 
> Sorry for big rant but ........I had to give you a fair warning, i know that you are after a very expensive goodie, and don't want you to get a nasty surprise


That is horrible! Thank you for posting the story, though--I will definitely avoid VC.


----------



## samantha567

Gosh reading all your comments are making me worried about shopping on the site. I have seen a bag I really want and it is from a professional seller. Makes me feel a bit better that I will have a 14 day return period. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-crossbody-bag-prada-3609376.shtml

Thats the bag I am thinking of buying but seriously unsure at the minute


----------



## samantha567

Also the seller is called The Closet Paris and has a ranking of 115, does that make the seller more trustable?


----------



## hangminhto

I just got this Louis Vuitton Marly from VC after finding out LV discontinued the model. It is under quality control right now but I'm a bit nervous because it's my first time buying from VC. Also the bag was pretty cheap. Can you please help me authenticate it? 
Here's the link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...d-leather-handbag-louis-vuitton-3614270.shtml


----------



## Selenet

Has this happened to anyone? I sold some things over there and received the money. I then transferred it to my bank account. However my account still showed I had the exact same amount so I thought I didn't complete the transaction and tried again. When I checked my bank account I noticed I had gotten the money from them twice! I believe this is a mistake from their side and hence I don't need to pay back but I could be wrong? Does anyone know what to do in this situation?


----------



## Lodpah

Selenet said:


> Has this happened to anyone? I sold some things over there and received the money. I then transferred it to my bank account. However my account still showed I had the exact same amount so I thought I didn't complete the transaction and tried again. When I checked my bank account I noticed I had gotten the money from them twice! I believe this is a mistake from their side and hence I don't need to pay back but I could be wrong? Does anyone know what to do in this situation?


I'm sorry why would you think this is a mistake?  This is like a bank accidentally depositing funds that don't belong to that person and that person takes the money and goes shopping. It is an ethical dilema. I personally would call Tradesy and let them know that you accidentally transferred the money thinking the first one hadn't gone through and return the money. Sometimes things don't happen right away and there might have been a glitch but I'm sure the system would have picked up on it later. 

Sorry I wouldn't be able to sleep at night and no way would I ever think that it's ok to keep something I know I did not earn. It's like going into a store and the cashier accidentally giving me extra change. I would let her know.  Up to you though but if your conscience does not bother you then I don't know.  Mistakes happen and sometimes we take the high road and correct the problem, especially if it's money involved.  Please don't take advantage of a mistake to profit from it. Do the right thing.


----------



## Selenet

I was also asking for an advice; something like this has never happened to me before.  Anyway I just called their customer service. The lady on the phone was very nice and said they will look into the matter and reply as soon as they know something. She had no clue either why this happened.


----------



## snowlilly

I recently bought a Chanel wallet from them and received it pretty quickly. The condition is basically brand new, and it came with the box, camellia, ribbon, care cards and everything EXCEPT the authenticity card, which was in the listing photos. Seems like a pretty big miss for quality control... I'm trying to reach out to customer support and the seller to work it out, but I'm wary of sending it back to get inspected again just because I feel like it could take forever/something could go wrong.


----------



## kaybay

I ordered my HG Alaia shoes from them and got hit with a massive duties bill ( literally half the price of the shoes) not there fault but just a heads up for Canadian shoppers.


----------



## adubwhimsy

I just made my first designer bag purchase, ever, from VC (Chanel boy bag). But after reading through all of this, I'm nervous that it might be a fake! The seller put the wrong dimensions, so I have the option to back out if I want. If I accept it and have it authenticated when it arrives, will they accept the return? Also, does anyone know how much the customs fees typically are? I purchased from a private seller and I'm in the US. TIA!!


----------



## nicole0612

adubwhimsy said:


> I just made my first designer bag purchase, ever, from VC (Chanel boy bag). But after reading through all of this, I'm nervous that it might be a fake! The seller put the wrong dimensions, so I have the option to back out if I want. If I accept it and have it authenticated when it arrives, will they accept the return? Also, does anyone know how much the customs fees typically are? I purchased from a private seller and I'm in the US. TIA!!



Just have it authenticated when you get it, if it is not authentic then there are options for you to pursue. Since it is a boy, the authenticate this chanel thread on tPF may or may not be able to authenticate it, but that is the place to try first. Certainly more of the items on VC are authentic versus fake, but there are items on VC that are not authentic, so you always need to double check. I assume your seller was from Europe? Generally customs are about 10% +/-


----------



## adubwhimsy

nicole0612 said:


> Just have it authenticated when you get it, if it is not authentic then there are options for you to pursue. Since it is a boy, the authenticate this chanel thread on tPF may or may not be able to authenticate it, but that is the place to try first. Certainly more of the items on VC are authentic versus fake, but there are items on VC that are not authentic, so you always need to double check. I assume your seller was from Europe? Generally customs are about 10% +/-


Thank you, super helpful! The


----------



## LouiseCPH

I have bought some great, authentic bags on VC. Recently, however, I have had a bad experience, and from now on I am only buying with Paypal!

I bought a Bottega Veneta bag on a really good deal (=did not allow time to ask for extra photos as I knew it would be bought by somebody else). The bag looks and feels reel, but it has no authenticity tag as all BV-bags have. I sent it back for a second look, but they insist it is reel without explaining the missing tag. I feel cheated. Next time I am getting Paypal involved....


----------



## doni

I am selling through VC and generally have good experiences and find it very convenient (if expensive, but I rather not sell in ebay). I am not too sure about their authentification credentials now that they have got so big, but obviously I have had no issues as all I've sold is legit.

I have only bought a couple of things and there I have recently had a bad experience. Bear with me:I bought a YSL College bag with black hardware that was marked as very good condition and advertised as basically new. The seller was professional and thus there was free return for up to 15 days. When I received the bag, the condition was overall perfect only that the black hardware was peeling off in several places! In one of the rings attaching to the bag it was almost completely gone and in others you knew it would get worse from the first use. This is a known problem with YSL black hardware, but none of this was in the description of the bag and the several pics were carefully taken so that the peeling did not show... I was shocked that this had passed their quality controls. On my end as a seller, a couple of times I had something re-qualified by them which was fine, and now they send me a bag with the hardware basically ruined?

So I immediately requested a return. This was within the 15 days but my request made clear I was not making use of the 15-day free return windows, but returning the item as fawlty and not matching the description and condition. This was around Christmas and I was traveling, so I could not send the bag back within those 15 days. When I went to send it shortly afterwards my return documents had disappeared from the site. I contacted them and they said I could not return the bag as the 15 days had passed. I explained that I didn't want a free return, but that the transaction was void as the bag was not in the advertised condition and that I had explained that in my request. They claimed they did not have such request, that it was nowhere to be found. Then they offered that I could sell the bag back in the site and get the full price back (something you can usually do only within a short time frame). I pressed my right to return the item but there was nothing to be done. I made the BIG mistake of paying from my wallet. Never do that, always use Paypal. I would have started a Paypal procedure in that case.

Anyway, I ended up reselling the bag in the site, a very smooth procedure. It sold in seconds. I felt really bad about that, that someone else paid such a high price for a bag that in my view was not worth it. But didn't know what else to do. In the meantime, VC got A 35 eur fee from me for re-selling the bag. Not much, but still...

Then a few days ago I  found a copy of my original return request that they refused to acknowledge they had ever received! I had actually taken a pic of it but forgotten (I am very absent minded). I find it incredible that they claim not to keep record of that. So I am again at it with their appalling customer service, to recover my 35 eur more out of principle that anything. And have written a message to whoever may have bought the bag in case they are also not satisfied. But not happy at all about the whole thing and their response.


----------



## Floor

I made my first purchase two weeks ago but I'm getting more nervous every day... Got an e-mail that the item was shipped on the 8th, but since then there're no updates on the tracking site. You would say that it would not take that long for a bag to be shipped from France to the Netherlands... Does it alsways takes more than a week?
Luckily I've paid with PayPal, so as soon I receive the bag I will let it get authenticated on this forum and if necessary I get Paypal involved.


----------



## adubwhimsy

adubwhimsy said:


> I just made my first designer bag purchase, ever, from VC (Chanel boy bag). But after reading through all of this, I'm nervous that it might be a fake! The seller put the wrong dimensions, so I have the option to back out if I want. If I accept it and have it authenticated when it arrives, will they accept the return? Also, does anyone know how much the customs fees typically are? I purchased from a private seller and I'm in the US. TIA!!


Oh -i should add that the seller listed that the order also comes with receipt, am I right to feel better about its authenticity?


----------



## nicole0612

Floor said:


> I made my first purchase two weeks ago but I'm getting more nervous every day... Got an e-mail that the item was shipped on the 8th, but since then there're no updates on the tracking site. You would say that it would not take that long for a bag to be shipped from France to the Netherlands... Does it alsways takes more than a week?
> Luckily I've paid with PayPal, so as soon I receive the bag I will let it get authenticated on this forum and if necessary I get Paypal involved.


Their notification and tracking system often lags behind actual progress in the USA, but I can't speak for France to the Netherlands.


----------



## nicole0612

adubwhimsy said:


> Oh -i should add that the seller listed that the order also comes with receipt, am I right to feel better about its authenticity?


There is no reason to worry too much that it is fake unless the photos caused you concern.  Whether it has the receipt or not, it is always smart to get it authenticated.  This goes for any item that you do not buy directly from a boutique.


----------



## jmc3007

LouiseCPH said:


> I have bought some great, authentic bags on VC. Recently, however, I have had a bad experience, and from now on I am only buying with Paypal!
> 
> I bought a Bottega Veneta bag on a really good deal (=did not allow time to ask for extra photos as I knew it would be bought by somebody else). The bag looks and feels reel, but it has no authenticity tag as all BV-bags have. I sent it back for a second look, but they insist it is reel without explaining the missing tag. I feel cheated. Next time I am getting Paypal involved....


Same thing happened to me on a Valentino bag, I could see that the tag was cut off from the side but since I paid with PP they had no choice but to refund once I escalated it.  I said to PP I could never ever resell something that's impossible to authenticate. So yes best to pay with PP for this kind of protection. I shop quite a bit on VC but don't trust them as far as I can throw 'em. And so many replicas are listed... maybe they get weeded out during inspection, or not.


----------



## sealedwithlove

I've been looking for a specific Lady Dior for ages and this seller has it, I got it authenticated with the existing photos and AJ said there were no red flags at the moment but he would need to see more photos. The seller isn't exactly responding to my requests and I really want to purchase the bag. Should I go for it? If I receive it and have it authenticated again on the forum and found out it's fake can I file a PayPal claim and say it's not authentic, and then receive my money back?

Ahh I really want the bag and I'm in such a dilemma :'(

The seller has sold 40+ items but I'm still abit skeptical cause she's not responding to my requests for additional photos?


----------



## Polaremil

sealedwithlove said:


> I've been looking for a specific Lady Dior for ages and this seller has it, I got it authenticated with the existing photos and AJ said there were no red flags at the moment but he would need to see more photos. The seller isn't exactly responding to my requests and I really want to purchase the bag. Should I go for it? If I receive it and have it authenticated again on the forum and found out it's fake can I file a PayPal claim and say it's not authentic, and then receive my money back?
> 
> Ahh I really want the bag and I'm in such a dilemma :'(
> 
> The seller has sold 40+ items but I'm still abit skeptical cause she's not responding to my requests for additional photos?



She may not be aware of your request, regardless of her notification settings. I have had that happen.  But I would not buy if I had doubts.


----------



## sealedwithlove

Polaremil said:


> She may not be aware of your request, regardless of her notification settings. I have had that happen.  But I would not buy if I had doubts.



Thanks for replying! The fact that we can only communicate through the comments section is quite frustrating.. I'll try dropping her another message on her other listing and see how it goes!


----------



## LouiseCPH

jmc3007 said:


> Same thing happened to me on a Valentino bag, I could see that the tag was cut off from the side but since I paid with PP they had no choice but to refund once I escalated it.  I said to PP I could never ever resell something that's impossible to authenticate. So yes best to pay with PP for this kind of protection. I shop quite a bit on VC but don't trust them as far as I can throw 'em. And so many replicas are listed... maybe they get weeded out during inspection, or not.



And you will not believe their answer when I sent it back and pointed out the bag was without authenticity tag: Their experts were so well trained that they did not need a label to tell if a bag was authentic....! Don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## nicole0612

sealedwithlove said:


> I've been looking for a specific Lady Dior for ages and this seller has it, I got it authenticated with the existing photos and AJ said there were no red flags at the moment but he would need to see more photos. The seller isn't exactly responding to my requests and I really want to purchase the bag. Should I go for it? If I receive it and have it authenticated again on the forum and found out it's fake can I file a PayPal claim and say it's not authentic, and then receive my money back?
> 
> Ahh I really want the bag and I'm in such a dilemma :'(
> 
> The seller has sold 40+ items but I'm still abit skeptical cause she's not responding to my requests for additional photos?



I am an occasional seller on VC and only get notification on comments half of the time. Sometimes I only see comments if I randomly happen  to check a listing. Also, sellers cannot manage their own listings on VC. If you want to add another photo, you send the photo to VC through a convoluted chain and then they add it (or not). I had to try 3 times to add a new photo because the first 2 times I submitted the photo it never appeared on my listing.


----------



## jmc3007

LouiseCPH said:


> And you will not believe their answer when I sent it back and pointed out the bag was without authenticity tag: Their experts were so well trained that they did not need a label to tell if a bag was authentic....! Don't know if I should laugh or cry.


Then VC should have no qualms putting the no tag items right back in their closet. They need to put their confidence where their closet mouth is haha


----------



## panopticoon

I purchased a Chanel handbag from VC last month.  For those of you who are not aware, this is how VC works:

-You place the order on VC.  The seller sends the bag to VC to inspect.  If it passes the inspection, VC will send the bag to you.
-VC gives the seller 30 days to send the item.  That means it can take a very long time for you to get your item.  For instance, if the seller sends the item on day 29, you probably won't get your item until 35 days after you order.  In the meantime, you are not able to cancel the order.  So let's say you wanted a Chanel jumbo for Christmas.  You place the order on 11/25.  There is no guarantee you will receive it by Christmas, or at all.  You won't even find out whether the order goes through until 12/25, which ruins your chances of buying the item on another site unless you want to risk buying two.

I didn't know about these terms when I purchased the bag.  I found out after the item did not ship for 2 weeks and I read a bunch of complaints on sitejabber and someone explained the process in a review.

Anyway, the seller never shipped out the Chanel bag, so VC cancelled my order after 30 days.

I paid $2420 on my credit card (the bag was $2400 and $20 for shipping).  VC held my money : $2420 for the 30 days.

Today I got an email saying they are issuing a refund because the seller did not ship the item.  However, the refund is only $2400!

I don't understand how they can charge me $20 shipping for an item I never received?  The order wasn't even processed.

I tried to look up information on their FAQ but nothing addresses this.  Nothing in the FAQ mentions the "30 day policy" either.  I was only able to find out about that policy from reading complaints on a review site!

I find this site to be extremely scammy!  I will fight that $20 to death because I refuse to let these scammers to steal $20 from me after they've already wasted my time and held my money for 30 days.  I wonder if they get away with stealing $20 from many people who don't notice that their refund is short.


----------



## doni

As a (private and small) seller in VC, I always found the long window to send the items quite puzzling? 30 days?!  Sellers can just wait for a month to see whether they sell the stuff for better money (w/o commission) in eBay or whatever... it is not fair on the buyer.

 Also, I have noticed they take longer and longer to process the shipments. I always send my items as soon as possible. I am in Europe and they ship with DHL so usually they don't take more than 1 or 2 days to arrive in VC. The seller can easily check the state of the shipment through the shipping reference in the site and that it has been delivered, but the buyer can't . It can take days before VC acknowledges the item as received though. The irritating thing is that I receive reminders to send the item when I know it has already been delivered. Sometimes even two reminders! All this time, if the buyer checks, the item appears as not received. Understandably, buyers would leave messages asking and you have to convince them you shipped the item 10 days ago or whatever. Then VC goes pretend they processed the item in 3 days when in reality it has been sitting there for 2 weeks...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I must say I keep buying and browsing on VC despite the first order (bag) having initials hotstamped on the inside which wasn't declared or shown in the pic (they offered a full refund, but I decided to keep it as it was still a good deal) and the second order being messed up at first (ordered a clutch and received a dress... they reacted quickly though, had to wait until the dress was back with them and then they sent me the clutch). My third order (an Hermes notebook cover) was the first one without flaws LOL


----------



## Chanelcc

Hi could someone help me please quickly as I am panicking right now

I sold items through vc many times before and it's gone wrong this time
I sold 2 very expensive item last week. Item was send via dhl to them.
Usually when they receive item, they say items received and undergoes quality check but this time one of the item received was reported online and surprisingly I received an email for the other item saying they received it but no notification on my vc account.

Both items were in same package

Two days later, I received notification that item is compliant and accepted for the other item, I received email from customer service that item was compliant and payment is planned
Still no notification on my vc account history.

Again a day later, this item mentioned in email pops back on sale

I rang vc who mailed me saying it was tech issues and item was sold and listing taken down

The same day I receive notification in email that item is checked and accepted and payment is planned but still nothing in vc

Today I just received Email and dhl shipment that items is send back

Has this happened to anyone?

Usually my items were not meeting description so in this case they negotiate my item price like if the corner of a bag is rubbed then I have to lower price. If buyer don't agree then they cancel sale and relist or send back to me but this time nothing. Please help. Tha ks


----------



## nicole0612

Chanelcc said:


> Hi could someone help me please quickly as I am panicking right now
> 
> I sold items through vc many times before and it's gone wrong this time
> I sold 2 very expensive item last week. Item was send via dhl to them.
> Usually when they receive item, they say items received and undergoes quality check but this time one of the item received was reported online and surprisingly I received an email for the other item saying they received it but no notification on my vc account.
> 
> Both items were in same package
> 
> Two days later, I received notification that item is compliant and accepted for the other item, I received email from customer service that item was compliant and payment is planned
> Still no notification on my vc account history.
> 
> Again a day later, this item mentioned in email pops back on sale
> 
> I rang vc who mailed me saying it was tech issues and item was sold and listing taken down
> 
> The same day I receive notification in email that item is checked and accepted and payment is planned but still nothing in vc
> 
> Today I just received Email and dhl shipment that items is send back
> 
> Has this happened to anyone?
> 
> Usually my items were not meeting description so in this case they negotiate my item price like if the corner of a bag is rubbed then I have to lower price. If buyer don't agree then they cancel sale and relist or send back to me but this time nothing. Please help. Tha ks



My only comment is that (at least in the US) the instructions explicitly say to put each item in an individual box, because the shipping label is used to track the progress of the order. My guess is that the item you received notifications about is the item that you used the shipping label from.


----------



## azukitea

Has VC lately improved on their authentication service? Or fake items still get passed through... I seem to still see the occasional fake Hermes and Chanel items there but overall they seem to have tightened their inspection standards.

Also this improvement may be due to fake sellers now get struck off the site once they deem their item as fake, a friend of mine told me this recently...not sure if this is true though.

if they have improved  I may try to purchase from VC, if a goo item comes along and the price is right...


----------



## Chanelcc

Azukitea, the amount of fakes you see is considerably lowered now however I hate the fact that VC still don't challenge those who list fake items even though there is a lot of comments saying the listing is fake. Surely they will catch the culprit once they get the item but why not cancel the listing if it indeed is a fake rather than wasting the time of Buyers?


----------



## Zoe C

Their quality control sucks! I've bought some bags from them (4) in about 5 years. ALL of them had not mentioned (and not detected) issues, most of them minor, except a cardholder that was described as very good condition and actually was trash; I sent it back and got a refund for that one. For the rest of them I had to make a claim and in all cases I had a reduction or a voucher (peanuts, 20-30€).
The worst one was my latest purchase. I saved enough to finally buy my Chanel Timeless Jumbo double flap caviar in black. Since I wanted exactly that model and I couldn't find it in the store anywhere near me, I bought one as new almost at the same price that in the store, from a professional seller.
It all went very fast and smooth, I had the bag within a week at my place... and it was not "as new". 

I was ready for small traces of use, of course, but the clip button of the inner flap was cracked and broken in two pieces (it was still working, but I detected it at first sight!!).

What torn me (and really pissed me off) was that both small leather compartments in the inside of the bag were ripped in the outer stitching, the ones that are closer to the bag sides). 

Lucky me I had bought it from a professional seller and was on my withdrawal window -15 days. I called them and explained the situation to a really nice and polite girl on the phone; she told me not to worry and just returned it, I didn't even had to give a reason. 

The return was fast and as smooth as the sale. I absolutely have no complaints about this part. I got my money back on my credit card in 2 days. They payed for the shipping.

I'm not buying from them again. I had a very bad time, not only for the deception but also I was really worried about if I would get played somehow and not have my money back.  We pay a lot on commissions (30sh %) and I can't believe I found this two issues and less that 5 mins... they didn't even see it!

Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to share my experience and I hope it will help you. My advice: if you're sure you want to buy something, always try to get if from a professional seller, that way you'll be able to return it instead of re-list it.


----------



## peachieD

I bought a birkin from them last month. And I agree to everyone that their process has alot of flaws. I paid and it took them 3 days to clear my payment ( probably because I am from US, not sure), then starts the long wait if your item will be shipped by the seller or not. I agree that 30days is a long time to wait and let them hold your money. The messaging is also flawed, you have to keep on checking the listing as you may or may not get notifications. Luckily for me, the seller sent the bag after a week and was sent to me after 2 days VC received it. I paid custom tax about 8-9% but i think its cheaper rather than you paying them upfront. Just keep an eye on your email for the customs payment or delivery will be delay. So from order date to my doorstep it took 3 weeks for me.

Only thing I like from them is they give % discounts often and you can negotiate prices as well I get cash back from ******. It's just probably luck on the seller I must say. Will I probably order from them again? Slight yes, if I found a rare and good price, I may take the risk but if its available somewhere, nyah!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Mo-Mo

Registered today here as I'm so upset about the VC service.
I listed in Feb a Chanel emoji cat blouse (bought it at the Chanel Boutique in September 2016)  it came with a matching scarf and also the Chanel tag was included when I send it to VC.
By surprise I was told after I sold the blouse and it arrived at VC that it was declared as not authentic; I called how this can be when I purchased at Chanel by  myself and i was told they will re-check ; after two weeks nothing happened so I called again and was told the blouse is now authentic ... but they already cancelled with the buyer. After all this I wanted the blouse to get shipped back to me... now .. after 4 weeks of waiting ... the blouse arrived back and the scarf and chanel tag is missing !!! I'm so upset and also angry about their service ! ... it's unbelievable!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Mo-Mo said:


> Registered today here as I'm so upset about the VC service.
> I listed in Feb a Chanel emoji cat blouse (bought it at the Chanel Boutique in September 2016)  it came with a matching scarf and also the Chanel tag was included when I send it to VC.
> By surprise I was told after I sold the blouse and it arrived at VC that it was declared as not authentic; I called how this can be when I purchased at Chanel by  myself and i was told they will re-check ; after two weeks nothing happened so I called again and was told the blouse is now authentic ... but they already cancelled with the buyer. After all this I wanted the blouse to get shipped back to me... now .. after 4 weeks of waiting ... the blouse arrived back and the scarf and chanel tag is missing !!! I'm so upset and also angry about their service ! ... it's unbelievable!!


If you live in the same country as VC is trading(i believe europe and one in USA?) you should complain to your department of consumer affairs or ombudsman. I know for AU we contact the competition consumer  Commission with those sorts of issues


----------



## Mo-Mo

PurseOnFleek said:


> If you live in the same country as VC is trading(i believe europe and one in USA?) you should complain to your department of consumer affairs or ombudsman. I know for AU we contact the competition consumer  Commission with those sorts of issues


----------



## Mo-Mo

Thank you so much for your advise! I'm from Germany and wrote them today an email as the hotline was not available because of high demand. I have their law address in Paris depending on how the customer service will handle the situation!
I will keep this posted here!


----------



## HoneyLocks

I am so fed up with Vestiaire collective, I need to vent:
1)
There is a bag I am interested in. It is ready for shipping. I asked some questions on the item, the answer I got war from Vestiaire, not from the seller and was not helpful at all. But I want that bag, so I made an offer, it got accepted. I was happy, wanted to buy the item, use their current coupon (free shipping), but at checkout it told me the coupon was already used (well, I did not), and shipping would not be 15 but 20€  How can I use their coupon?

2)
Some weeks ago I wanted to buy an GM Hermes scarf. I got an email that the size is not what the seller said. Quality control claimed it was not 140 cmX140cm but 135X124 cm. I called them, but I only got "Our measurements are correct!" as an answer, they did not measure again. With tears in my eyes I declined. 
In the comments the seller said the scarf was about 136X136 cm (well, same size as my GM silk scarves from the Boutique). So they f***ed up that as well. Only reason I still go there is because they have good offers every now and then.


Can anybody help me about the current Coupon code?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HoneyLocks said:


> I am so fed up with Vestiaire collective, I need to vent:
> 1)
> There is a bag I am interested in. It is ready for shipping. I asked some questions on the item, the answer I got war from Vestiaire, not from the seller and was not helpful at all. But I want that bag, so I made an offer, it got accepted. I was happy, wanted to buy the item, use their current coupon (free shipping), but at checkout it told me the coupon was already used (well, I did not), and shipping would not be 15 but 20€  How can I use their coupon?
> 
> 2)
> Some weeks ago I wanted to buy an GM Hermes scarf. I got an email that the size is not what the seller said. Quality control claimed it was not 140 cmX140cm but 135X124 cm. I called them, but I only got "Our measurements are correct!" as an answer, they did not measure again. With tears in my eyes I declined.
> In the comments the seller said the scarf was about 136X136 cm (well, same size as my GM silk scarves from the Boutique). So they f***ed up that as well. Only reason I still go there is because they have good offers every now and then.
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me about the current Coupon code?


I had this before with a coupon try emailing them? I did that and they responded next day with a new code.


----------



## HoneyLocks

PurseOnFleek said:


> I had this before with a coupon try emailing them? I did that and they responded next day with a new code.



Do you have an adress? I tried to reply to the "you still have stuff in your cart"-mail, but the address did not work, it wants to take me to the (not helpful) FAQ...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HoneyLocks said:


> Do you have an adress? I tried to reply to the "you still have stuff in your cart"-mail, but the address did not work, it wants to take me to the (not helpful) FAQ...


If you click view details in the email they sent there should be an email under the one you dont reply to
autorep@vestiairecollective.com
I think i replied to this one but it was last year so i cannot remember for sure


----------



## Annabel's

I just bought this item from VC yesterday from the 4th most reputable seller on the site - will keep you posted on the experience!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-timeless-chanel-handbag-3969512.shtml


----------



## DorianGrayish

This is a very shady site. I ordered a Céline edge at VC 18 days ago. The item was listed at a very reasonable price and so Iwas quite happy with my purchase. Days went by and the seller did not send the item. After ten days the seller left a comment that she wished to cancell the sale because she had broken the tag on it (this makes no sense,but whatever).
I few days later i realised that the seller have put the exact same bag for sale at a higher Price on VC. She has not canselled my sale, so im not able to get a refund. 
When i try to call VC i get an automated response - they tell me to call doing bussines hours - I am calling doing bussines hours, but i guess this Company just does not care. 
I find that it is horrible that they allow sellers to relist sold items at higher prices. This enables the seller to abuse the 30 day they can wait before shippng an item. If the get it sold at a better price then great for them - otherwise they still can sell it at the cheaper price. Meanwhile i am stuck and can not get my money back.
Hopefully I will get a refund after the 30 day are over - what a waste of time.


----------



## nicole0612

DorianGrayish said:


> This is a very shady site. I ordered a Céline edge at VC 18 days ago. The item was listed at a very reasonable price and so Iwas quite happy with my purchase. Days went by and the seller did not send the item. After ten days the seller left a comment that she wished to cancell the sale because she had broken the tag on it (this makes no sense,but whatever).
> I few days later i realised that the seller have put the exact same bag for sale at a higher Price on VC. She has not canselled my sale, so im not able to get a refund.
> When i try to call VC i get an automated response - they tell me to call doing bussines hours - I am calling doing bussines hours, but i guess this Company just does not care.
> I find that it is horrible that they allow sellers to relist sold items at higher prices. This enables the seller to abuse the 30 day they can wait before shippng an item. If the get it sold at a better price then great for them - otherwise they still can sell it at the cheaper price. Meanwhile i am stuck and can not get my money back.
> Hopefully I will get a refund after the 30 day are over - what a waste of time.



Wow, that is really crummy of the seller! I would post a comment on both listings so that other buyers are warned.


----------



## miss-macarons

I'm french and VC is  well known in france for selling fake,you can find tones of french customers who are unhappy with VC!!I highly recommend to everyone not buying on this website!!


----------



## DorianGrayish

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, that is really crummy of the seller! I would post a comment on both listings so that other buyers are warned.


I tried to leave warnings but they keep disapearing. 
I should just have bought a bag through The RealReal instead. They might be a bit optimistic when describing the condition of their items, but at least you actually recieved them. 
Worst part is that I still really want that bag - it is lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

DorianGrayish said:


> I tried to leave warnings but they keep disapearing.
> I should just have bought a bag through The RealReal instead. They might be a bit optimistic when describing the condition of their items, but at least you actually recieved them.
> Worst part is that I still really want that bag - it is lovely.


Hopefully you get it in the end then!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

I have a friend in italy who said someone she knows personally was able to sell a fake Alexander McQueen purse without issue...


----------



## nicole0612

PurseOnFleek said:


> I have a friend in italy who said someone she knows personally was able to sell a fake Alexander McQueen purse without issue...



That is scary. Buyer beware!


----------



## Zoe C

DorianGrayish said:


> This is a very shady site. I ordered a Céline edge at VC 18 days ago. The item was listed at a very reasonable price and so Iwas quite happy with my purchase. Days went by and the seller did not send the item. After ten days the seller left a comment that she wished to cancell the sale because she had broken the tag on it (this makes no sense,but whatever).
> I few days later i realised that the seller have put the exact same bag for sale at a higher Price on VC. She has not canselled my sale, so im not able to get a refund.
> When i try to call VC i get an automated response - they tell me to call doing bussines hours - I am calling doing bussines hours, but i guess this Company just does not care.
> I find that it is horrible that they allow sellers to relist sold items at higher prices. This enables the seller to abuse the 30 day they can wait before shippng an item. If the get it sold at a better price then great for them - otherwise they still can sell it at the cheaper price. Meanwhile i am stuck and can not get my money back.
> Hopefully I will get a refund after the 30 day are over - what a waste of time.



This sounds like a re-listed item. 

When you buy something but you do not want to keep it anymore, since you cannot cancel the purchase, you have the option to re-list it, as long as it keeps the tags from VC (meaning that the item is unused and in the same state that it was when they checked and approved it). If you re-list an item you do not have to pay VC commission, but only a small fee is deducted from the price you originally payed, and once the item is re-sold you get your money refunded less the fee.

I think the seller is saying that she/he broke the VC tag, so this item cannot be re-listed and she will have to put it on sale again, meaning paying again the VC fees for the whole sale and not getting back the whole amount from the original purchase. So, the price you payed for the bag will not be the same because the seller must "add" the new commission for the sale.

If they've properly notified VC the sale would be cancelled and your money refunded.


----------



## DorianGrayish

Zoe C said:


> This sounds like a re-listed item.
> 
> When you buy something but you do not want to keep it anymore, since you cannot cancel the purchase, you have the option to re-list it, as long as it keeps the tags from VC (meaning that the item is unused and in the same state that it was when they checked and approved it). If you re-list an item you do not have to pay VC commission, but only a small fee is deducted from the price you originally payed, and once the item is re-sold you get your money refunded less the fee.
> 
> I think the seller is saying that she/he broke the VC tag, so this item cannot be re-listed and she will have to put it on sale again, meaning paying again the VC fees for the whole sale and not getting back the whole amount from the original purchase. So, the price you payed for the bag will not be the same because the seller must "add" the new commission for the sale.
> 
> If they've properly notified VC the sale would be cancelled and your money refunded.


Wow - this makes a lot of sense. Thank you for explaining this 
 This does make me a lot less frustrated with the seller. Still I will not be using VC again - this have been such a convuluted process and they were absolutely not helpfull at all. 
I will have to find this bag on another site i guess.


----------



## Zoe C

DorianGrayish said:


> Wow - this makes a lot of sense. Thank you for explaining this
> This does make me a lot less frustrated with the seller. Still I will not be using VC again - this have been such a convuluted process and they were absolutely not helpfull at all.
> I will have to find this bag on another site i guess.



I'm glad my experiences as a buyer (unfortunately most of them unpleasant) can be of help. Maybe you can get in touch with the seller and ask them to cancel the selling so you can get your money back asap.

I'm sorry you feel frustrated... I know the feeling. But I'm sure a wonderful bag is waiting for you somewhere to babe it!! 

Keep looking! Collector Square is a great option if you live in Europe. I was at their showroom in Paris and everything seems serious, legit and very nice.


----------



## nicole0612

Zoe C said:


> I'm glad my experiences as a buyer (unfortunately most of them unpleasant) can be of help. Maybe you can get in touch with the seller and ask them to cancel the selling so you can get your money back asap.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel frustrated... I know the feeling. But I'm sure a wonderful bag is waiting for you somewhere to babe it!!
> 
> Keep looking! Collector Square is a great option if you live in Europe. I was at their showroom in Paris and everything seems serious, legit and very nice.



Is ebay not very popular in Europe? There are a lot of items that I would love to buy from VC but they are overpriced, but I understand why since sellers have to pay 30% in fees. Is Collector's Square a site like eBay where people list their own items, or is a professional reselling company?


----------



## Zoe C

nicole0612 said:


> Is ebay not very popular in Europe? There are a lot of items that I would love to buy from VC but they are overpriced, but I understand why since sellers have to pay 30% in fees. Is Collector's Square a site like eBay where people list their own items, or is a professional reselling company?



I keep myself away from eBay because I've read so many horror stories about fakes and/or frauds. I thought VC was a great concept bc I preferred paying more but be "safe". It is a shame a great business idea is so poorly managed in reality.

I found Collector Square while in Paris. It is a very similar concept to VC, but with the difference that all the process is managed by CS (doubts, questions, etc) and that most of the pieces are available at their premises so you can actually see them (it is a very fashionable place in Paris that is like paradise: full of holly grails). In this case, the price is not negotiable, but you can withdraw from the sale at any time during the window frame, and if you don't like what you receive, you only cover the shipping expenses and get your money back.


----------



## DorianGrayish

Zoe C said:


> I'm glad my experiences as a buyer (unfortunately most of them unpleasant) can be of help. Maybe you can get in touch with the seller and ask them to cancel the selling so you can get your money back asap.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel frustrated... I know the feeling. But I'm sure a wonderful bag is waiting for you somewhere to babe it!!
> 
> Keep looking! Collector Square is a great option if you live in Europe. I was at their showroom in Paris and everything seems serious, legit and very nice.


Well, the seller finally canceled the order. She ignored me and my friendly reminders for a week - so in the end I had to use stronger language. The VC have no time to respond to my calls - but they do find the time to delete any criticism that may appear in their comment section.
But now it looks like they are refunding me - however they "forgot" refunding the shipping fee and that is just exactly the kind of thing I expected from them.
I will pester them for that fee and notify the local ombudsman.

Collectors Square looks promising -I'm going to Paris in a few month - it is now on my bucket list.


----------



## nicole0612

Zoe C said:


> I keep myself away from eBay because I've read so many horror stories about fakes and/or frauds. I thought VC was a great concept bc I preferred paying more but be "safe". It is a shame a great business idea is so poorly managed in reality.
> 
> I found Collector Square while in Paris. It is a very similar concept to VC, but with the difference that all the process is managed by CS (doubts, questions, etc) and that most of the pieces are available at their premises so you can actually see them (it is a very fashionable place in Paris that is like paradise: full of holly grails). In this case, the price is not negotiable, but you can withdraw from the sale at any time during the window frame, and if you don't like what you receive, you only cover the shipping expenses and get your money back.



Thank you for the excellent recommendation for Collector Square. I just checked it out and found something on my wishlist! It's good to know they are reputable and a safe place to buy from.


----------



## nicole0612

DorianGrayish said:


> Well, the seller finally canceled the order. She ignored me and my friendly reminders for a week - so in the end I had to use stronger language. The VC have no time to respond to my calls - but they do find the time to delete any criticism that may appear in their comment section.
> But now it looks like they are refunding me - however they "forgot" refunding the shipping fee and that is just exactly the kind of thing I expected from them.
> I will pester them for that fee and notify the local ombudsman.
> 
> Collectors Square looks promising -I'm going to Paris in a few month - it is now on my bucket list.



I'm glad you got your refund but that is shocking that they neglected the shipping fee. It was part of the same transaction so there is really no excuse. Good luck!


----------



## miss-macarons

I just place an order on collector square website, i will gave you me review!


----------



## Zoe C

DorianGrayish said:


> Well, the seller finally canceled the order. She ignored me and my friendly reminders for a week - so in the end I had to use stronger language. The VC have no time to respond to my calls - but they do find the time to delete any criticism that may appear in their comment section.
> But now it looks like they are refunding me - however they "forgot" refunding the shipping fee and that is just exactly the kind of thing I expected from them.
> I will pester them for that fee and notify the local ombudsman.
> 
> Collectors Square looks promising -I'm going to Paris in a few month - it is now on my bucket list.



I was in the same situation: I cancelled an order (a very expensive one) from a professional seller that came in extremely poor condition. At the end I was so relieved I got my money back that wasn't in the mood to claim my shipping fees. But you're right: you are totally entitled to do it!! 

In my experience, it is better to send an e-mail to support@vestiairecollective.com because they are forced to give you a claim number and manage it in a few days.

Take your time to visit Collector Square! It is a great place 



miss-macarons said:


> I just place an order on collector square website, i will gave you me review!



Good!! Tell us more! I think it is a great alternative to VC and much better managed.


----------



## Zoe C

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the excellent recommendation for Collector Square. I just checked it out and found something on my wishlist! It's good to know they are reputable and a safe place to buy from.



I'm happy for you!! I really liked them. Their photos and explanations are true to reality (at least they were on my case) and they answer via e-mail all your questions.

Share photos if you buy something!


----------



## miss-macarons

The bag from collector square will arrive tomorrow,i'm really questioning myself about to keep or not...The bag is listed with "no hologram" like other timeless bag ont the website but all the chanel bag have an hologram since 1984....


----------



## miss-macarons

miss-macarons said:


> The bag from collector square will arrive tomorrow,i'm really questioning myself about to keep or not...The bag is listed with "no hologram" like other timeless bag ont the website but all the chanel bag have an hologram since 1984....



So i quote myself,i receive the bag and is gorgeous,the hologram is missing but i can clearly see it was ripped off from the bag .Looks brand new but i'm think going to return the bag,i have some difficulties with spending so much money,i have the feeling the bag don't worth it.I never have this feeling before(my post expensive bag is sofia coppola bag!)


----------



## nicole0612

miss-macarons said:


> So i quote myself,i receive the bag and is gorgeous,the hologram is missing but i can clearly see it was ripped off from the bag .Looks brand new but i'm think going to return the bag,i have some difficulties with spending so much money,i have the feeling the bag don't worth it.I never have this feeling before(my post expensive bag is sofia coppola bag!)



Sorry to hear that, but at least you have the option to return!


----------



## regelfolgen

I've had some good VC experiences but my last purchase is an unresolved disaster.

I am not convinced they really authenticate anything/do any sort of quality control. Unless the pictures are really good (and often they're not) I won't even consider an item.

I also feel rather jaded after seeing these shoes - which are surely some of the most outrageous fakes ever to grace the internet - and they are still for sale. I reported their questionable status to VC weeks ago with a pathetic reply that once some poor sucker buys them they will be verified. Not good enough.


----------



## DorianGrayish

miss-macarons said:


> The bag from collector square will arrive tomorrow,i'm really questioning myself about to keep or not...The bag is listed with "no hologram" like other timeless bag ont the website but all the chanel bag have an hologram since 1984....


 Aw, that is too bad. I would just return it. If it doesn't feel right. 
Let us know if the return process is as  smooth as it should be.


----------



## Zoe C

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but at least you have the option to return!



Aw, that's sad 

I was tempted by this non-hollogram bags, because they were cheaper. In the end I didn't dare to.

I hope the return process goes well.


----------



## ln074246

I wanted to post my experience with Vestiaire Collective (which I'm sure you can imagine was not good). 

On April 4th, I placed an order with them. In order to pay for the item, I used Affirm, a small loans company. (Affirm is faultless in this. I've used them several times and I highly recommend them as long as you don't get screwed like I did) My order didn't get "confirmed" with Vestiaire until April 10th (which is an issue in itself- why does it take 6 days to get an order confirmed?) Affirm starts the clock the day you make the loan, and interest accrues, which I fully understood and expected going into it.

A week goes by. No updates. I e-mail Vestiaire. They say "Oh we will e-mail the seller to remind them, and if we don't receive the bag in 30 days, your order is cancelled and you'll get a full refund." Another week goes by. Still nothing. I contact the seller, asking for an update. No reply. I'm getting worried now. My Affirm payment is due on May 5th. I don't know where my item is! I contact Affirm and they give me the obvious "well it's not really our issue and you most definitely need to pay on your due date even if you don't know if you are getting your item". I make my payment because I do not want to screw up my credit score. On May 8th, I'm fed up. I'm really angry at this point. I e-mail Vestiaire, asking them to cancel early, even if it's just two days. They don't respond until the 10th (how convenient!) They submit a refund, and it gets sent to Affirm, and the loan is cancelled. BUT GUESS WHAT. I made that payment before the order was cancelled. So the amount of $ I get back will not be my full payment, it will be less interest that accumulated that month. And I wouldn't even be so peeved about it IF I HAD ACTUALLY RECEIVED THE ITEM. It wasn't like I got the item, didn't like it, and returned it. I essentially paid Affirm for the pleasure of having this loan for 30 days! 

I e-mail Vestiaire and tell them the story. I want them to be aware that this can happen to people who use credit cards or Affirm. They give me the "oh sorry you had a bad experience, we forwarded it to the appropriate department". That's not good enough. I want someone to contact me so I know this is actually true. I want someone from Vestiaire to say "yes we see the issue and we are truly sorry that happened to you"  They just copied and pasted the same response from my previous contact with them and added the "we are sorry" line! Nothing about how the seller was clearly at fault and that they would be dealt with properly- just the same b/s, copy/pasted lines they give everyone else!

This is a site selling luxury goods. There are places that sell things for a fraction of the average item on Vestiaire and their customer service is a million times better! This 30 day policy is ridiculous! The seller should be responsive and send the item out within 5 days of receiving the order- period. They aren't selling $5 sunglasses, they are selling $$$$$ items that, for most people, is a large amount of money. To have that kind of money tied up for A MONTH and allow the seller (and Vestiaire) to hold it hostage should not be a regular course of business. And the worst part is that the seller is probably not going to be in trouble. They are selling pages and pages of items and Vestiaire is not going to yank them off the site! So they can get away with this over and over again. And obviously what happened was the item was listed somewhere else (maybe for a higher price?) and it was sold there. Vestiaire is clearly more interested in keeping their sellers happy than making sure the customer gets what they are paying for. 

I expect things to not work out. The world is not perfect and things happen. But I expect a company to try their best to assure the customer that they are heard and fix issues that are clearly negatively affecting them. All I got was a "sorry", the same b/s "we appreciate you" which they send to everyone, and $15 off my next purchase. Yea, no thanks.


----------



## jmc3007

If I had paid for an item yet still not received but the charge showed up on my cc statement, I would just dispute it online (typically credit companies have this option right under the charged item), they credit me right away so at least I wouldn't have to pay for it, and let VC sort it out with cc company instead of me.  It's unlawful in the US to collect money before an item is shipped out. If dispute claims pile up against VC banks won't take kindly to their track record.

As for fakes on their site, VC isn't any worse or better than other on the secondary market. I trust no one and always get 3rd party authentication regardless which platform I purchase from. And always use PayPal linked to credit card to get the best chances for full refunds. I have ended up with more items real than fake on VC but generally I knew that already by the time I make a purchase.

It's not a painless process to initiate a return with VC, but if you escalate it via PayPal claim, VC have to follow their schedule of responding by certain date etc. that's always a risk for sure, but it must be weigh against the savings against buying something full priced at a boutique. The thrill of the chase is what they say right?


----------



## canic

I have no problem at all selling and buying from VC, although some extra work needed on selling. ( I sold 2 Hermes Kelly ), they took approx 30% commission. some extra work needed to pass the QC check . the only thing I don't like is commission taken too much.


----------



## nicole0612

canic said:


> I have no problem at all selling and buying from VC, although some extra work needed on selling. ( I sold 2 Hermes Kelly ), they took approx 30% commission. some extra work needed to pass the QC check . the only thing I don't like is commission taken too much.



I agree, I have the most sales on this site but it hurts to decline good offers because the price after commission would be too low. 
What extra steps did they require for your Kelly sales?


----------



## miss-macarons

Just to inform,the return to collector square,was very easy!But i came in person to return the bag,and i really didn't like the man who was in charge,way too parisian,was overreacting("i can't believe you returning this bag" with a lot of manners!!)


----------



## Zoe C

miss-macarons said:


> Just to inform,the return to collector square,was very easy!But i came in person to return the bag,and i really didn't like the man who was in charge,way too parisian,was overreacting("i can't believe you returning this bag" with a lot of manners!!)



Oh, that's sad  On the other way, I'm glad you had no troubles on the return and the opportunity to be there in person. I really liked the place!

Hopefully you find the bag you're looking for soon


----------



## miss-macarons

I already find it,the same but at a better price^^


----------



## CrackBerryCream

regelfolgen said:


> I've had some good VC experiences but my last purchase is an unresolved disaster.
> 
> I am not convinced they really authenticate anything/do any sort of quality control. Unless the pictures are really good (and often they're not) I won't even consider an item.
> 
> I also feel rather jaded after seeing these shoes - which are surely some of the most outrageous fakes ever to grace the internet - and they are still for sale. I reported their questionable status to VC weeks ago with a pathetic reply that *once some poor sucker buys them they will be verified*. Not good enough.



Typical for an understaffed company. I do think a lot of items never sell though (especially in the clothing department), so they want to save themselves the trouble of authenticating something before it generates a commission for them...


----------



## Selenet

Selenet said:


> Has this happened to anyone? I sold some things over there and received the money. I then transferred it to my bank account. However my account still showed I had the exact same amount so I thought I didn't complete the transaction and tried again. When I checked my bank account I noticed I had gotten the money from them twice! I believe this is a mistake from their side and hence I don't need to pay back but I could be wrong? Does anyone know what to do in this situation?



Just a quick update: I contacted them and they responded the usual "Thank you for contacting us, we will look into this matter blah blah" but after that I've heard nothing back from them...


----------



## Hopjin

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


Do not buy with them. Had a horrible experience. No customer service if anything is wrong.


----------



## EmileH

Thank god nothing went wrong. I do everything I can to be careful with my purchases on VC. But I had a very good experience buying a bag recently. Had it authenticated post sale by bababebi. I have found two coveted items at good prices this way. It has been a while since I purchased there but it worked out well. Knock on wood I haven't had a bad experience. I was disappointed with the condition of a few of the small items I purchased in the past but I have been otherwise happy. They shipped very quickly. Their packaging was horrible though. They bent the handle of the bag over to stuff it in a box that was too small. But I received it in less than 24 hours so it was fine.


----------



## Oleandered

I'm currently in a process of selling a bag on VC, and they don't show my item as received and even send me reminders to ship it. That saying, my bag was delivered to their NYC office two days ago. 
Is it their normal practice? I don't feel comfortable with the buyer thinking I'm irresponsible or lazy


----------



## nicole0612

Oleandered said:


> I'm currently in a process of selling a bag on VC, and they don't show my item as received and even send me reminders to ship it. That saying, my bag was delivered to their NYC office two days ago.
> Is it their normal practice? I don't feel comfortable with the buyer thinking I'm irresponsible or lazy



This is totally standard for them, don't worry! They will send you a warning reminder to send your item even if you sent it days ago. You should expect an email from them any day now that they received your item and it is undergoing inspection.


----------



## Poochie231080

Hi everyone, I have bought and sold at VC since earlier this year...

I sold an LV wallet a few weeks ago and shipped out with a prepaid label like usual within 1 working day. It was sent to France by Post NL (Dutch Post) on 2 June but until now tracking showed that it hasn't arrived. I'm extremely worried now. I did what I had to do but in the event that item got lost, who will be responsible? I had proof that I sent item, and tracking also showed that it left Netherlands en route to France? I contacted PostNL who confirmed that it left NL and i have to contact the recipient...I'm worried that now i'm out of item and money


----------



## canic

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, I have the most sales on this site but it hurts to decline good offers because the price after commission would be too low.
> What extra steps did they require for your Kelly sales?


sorry, just have a chance to read the forum, copy of receipt requested, extra few pictures as well , overall they just want to confirm bag is authentic , of course they will check again as soon as goods sold.


----------



## canic

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi everyone, I have bought and sold at VC since earlier this year...
> 
> I sold an LV wallet a few weeks ago and shipped out with a prepaid label like usual within 1 working day. It was sent to France by Post NL (Dutch Post) on 2 June but until now tracking showed that it hasn't arrived. I'm extremely worried now. I did what I had to do but in the event that item got lost, who will be responsible? I had proof that I sent item, and tracking also showed that it left Netherlands en route to France? I contacted PostNL who confirmed that it left NL and i have to contact the recipient...I'm worried that now i'm out of item and money



normally, Vestiaire will arrange the collection by DHL, I have no idea why you send your items by post NL ?


----------



## nicole0612

canic said:


> sorry, just have a chance to read the forum, copy of receipt requested, extra few pictures as well , overall they just want to confirm bag is authentic , of course they will check again as soon as goods sold.



Thank you, I thought you meant the QC check once they receive the item. You mean the verification prior to them listing the item for sale? I agree, it is a tiring process to get them to approve an item for listing sometimes. Then on the other hand, sometimes I see other's listings that have very poor quality photos and I wonder why I have to jump through hoops to get an item approved sometimes.


----------



## Poochie231080

canic said:


> normally, Vestiaire will arrange the collection by DHL, I have no idea why you send your items by post NL ?



Some items I got DHL (usually the ones that are over €1000) and others i got PostNL that's their shipping partner in NL.

Anyway the items finally arrived after 2 weeks. I was so nervous as it never took this long before.


----------



## Poochie231080

Hi everyone, i wanted to inform about my recent experience with buying at VC. I have bought a lot of stuffs from them since earlier this year and have scored some really nice bargains. I recently bought a Chanel boy bag that was described as already checked by VC Team in New York and Paris and is ready to ship. I put in an offer and it was accepted, so I paid. 2 weeks later item was still not shipped. I grew impatient and chase the CS for an update as payment was taken from my card 2 weeks earlier, and after waiting for a few days I was told that seller changed her mind and didn't wish to sell items anymore. what?? What a waste of my time. The last one was unbelieveable, i bought an LV twist that was described "as new" by the seller. Item was shipped quickly, passed quality control and was sent to me within a week. It arrived this week in a terrible state, the box was torn in 2 sides, when i opened it, there was no padding whatsoever (just VC plastic packet) and next, I saw the LV Twist bag that was supposed to be in very good condition had scratches and dents all over it and the base that was supposed to be waved was out of shape (deformed). No doubt it was caused by insufficient packaging. It couldn't even stand on its own. I have taken pics as evidence before opening a paypal dispute. I understand that they don't accept returns and i don't see anyone would want to buy a bag in this state if i have to resell it on my own. I haven't received any response from them since the case was opened 3 days ago. Will paypal side with me?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi everyone, i wanted to inform about my recent experience with buying at VC. I have bought a lot of stuffs from them since earlier this year and have scored some really nice bargains. I recently bought a Chanel boy bag that was described as already checked by VC Team in New York and Paris and is ready to ship. I put in an offer and it was accepted, so I paid. 2 weeks later item was still not shipped. I grew impatient and chase the CS for an update as payment was taken from my card 2 weeks earlier, and after waiting for a few days I was told that seller changed her mind and didn't wish to sell items anymore. what?? What a waste of my time. The last one was unbelieveable, i bought an LV twist that was described "as new" by the seller. Item was shipped quickly, passed quality control and was sent to me within a week. It arrived this week in a terrible state, the box was torn in 2 sides, when i opened it, there was no padding whatsoever (just VC plastic packet) and next, I saw the LV Twist bag that was supposed to be in very good condition had scratches and dents all over it and the base that was supposed to be waved was out of shape (deformed). No doubt it was caused by insufficient packaging. It couldn't even stand on its own. I have taken pics as evidence before opening a paypal dispute. I understand that they don't accept returns and i don't see anyone would want to buy a bag in this state if i have to resell it on my own. I haven't received any response from them since the case was opened 3 days ago. Will paypal side with me?


Push with PayPal that the bag was described as new. And clearly is not that. And state you are simply asking to return for a refund since the bag is not in the condition advertised. If VC dont agree to allow you to return or dont bother responding after 7days then escalate to a claim and i am sure PayPal will then force VC to accept the return. It may be possible that you loose money in cost to ship it back but better than loosing thousands if the bag is really poor condition.


----------



## Poochie231080

Thank you! I actually escalated this to a claim just after waiting for one day. It seems that they aren't gonna respond reading the experience of some other people here....

I will update on the outcome.


----------



## nicole0612

I'm trying to understand their commission structure.
I sold an item for $4498. The commission brackets on their FAQ says that items over $4130 have a 18% commission, which means that I should receive $3688. However, it says that I will receive only $3439. That is a 23.5% commission rate. I just did a test listing for the same price to double check and a list price of $4498 says that it will yield $3439 for my portion. 
Can anyone help me to understand? Thanks!
I sent them an email question about this yesterday, but I'm not sure how long it will take to receive a response.


----------



## Poochie231080

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you! I actually escalated this to a claim just after waiting for one day. It seems that they aren't gonna respond reading the experience of some other people here....
> 
> I will update on the outcome.



So i got an update from paypal that VC would refund me and i need to ship the item back on my own cost. Well, first off...it was their fault that item got damaged, why would I need to pay the shipping cost as it wasn't my fault?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I'm trying to understand their commission structure.
> I sold an item for $4498. The commission brackets on their FAQ says that items over $4130 have a 18% commission, which means that I should receive $3688. However, it says that I will receive only $3439. That is a 23.5% commission rate. I just did a test listing for the same price to double check and a list price of $4498 says that it will yield $3439 for my portion.
> Can anyone help me to understand? Thanks!
> I sent them an email question about this yesterday, but I'm not sure how long it will take to receive a response.



Did you figure it out using the brackets like income tax? I only sold a few small things but it always seemed to. One out different to me too, [emoji848]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you figure it out using the brackets like income tax? I only sold a few small things but it always seemed to. One out different to me too, [emoji848]



Oh of course! Like the way Ann does it. I thought I could run away with 82% of my sale after fees if it was above a certain selling price. Wishful thinking  Thanks so much!


----------



## miku88

Hi girl, I'd like to share my recent experience with VC in regards of luxury shoes.

I've been swimming in Vestiare for a while, got a few bags and shoes along with some smaller stuff etc. Recently a pair of Aquazzura wild thing sandals I got are SO fake (I was luck enough to have another pair in a different color to compared side by side), which got me suspicious of other things I got from them.





So I went to do my homework, and just found out the pair of The Row Coco Mules (The one that Aimee Song has been non-stop wearing) I got there last month were fake as well!! So devastated!!! Not only I paid a full amount for these counterfeit shoes, I missed the last drop of Matchfashion (naively thought i've secured a pair) and now they are sold out everywhere!!! (if you know where I can find them, help the girl out here)




Their authenticity service is a joke!! I don't think their job is to actually check the authenticity of the items. They just want to make sure if there is any obvious marks and then crosses their fingers that nobody find out the truth. Does anyone knows if they have any legal responsibility over making such deceiving business?

I also have a few Chanel bags from there as well. I am not going to spend any further money on Vestiare Collective. Any suggestion for good authenticity service?


----------



## dddyllwyqy

Hello everyone, please do not buy from it and their quality control is a JOKE.
I bought a loewe bag (at that time so stupid not to read more comments on this website) from this seller JiYoung or Young http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1566432.shtml (A Korean girl in the UK, her name is a typical Korean name)
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...zle-leather-crossbody-bag-loewe-3785329.shtml
Today I received it with the quality control tag but it's a fake one!
I made an image to show why. I think the two sharp angles of that "O" are a simple but important way to judge a bag,  and the way this tag sewed to the linning is obvious wrong, but the quality control team failed to figure out it...
Now ask for full refund, but I stupidly paid by card instead of paypal...wonder if I can get my money back....
Please please do not buy! At least do not buy from JiYoung!


----------



## PurseAddi

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi everyone, I have bought and sold at VC since earlier this year...
> 
> I sold an LV wallet a few weeks ago and shipped out with a prepaid label like usual within 1 working day. It was sent to France by Post NL (Dutch Post) on 2 June but until now tracking showed that it hasn't arrived. I'm extremely worried now. I did what I had to do but in the event that item got lost, who will be responsible? I had proof that I sent item, and tracking also showed that it left Netherlands en route to France? I contacted PostNL who confirmed that it left NL and i have to contact the recipient...I'm worried that now i'm out of item and money


Vc is responsible since they choosed the courier. This is international shipping law and is also applicable in European Union. Diploma Nederlands recht Universiteit Maastricht  But I answer in english so everybody can understand it.


----------



## PurseAddi

Question to other sellers on VC:
I sold my Bulgari ring two days ago on VC and shipped him on the same day. So he will arrive tomorrow. Today I got an email from VC that the buyer did not proceeded with the payment so the sale did not went true and once they receive my ring they will put him for sale again and store him... a BULGARI RING!!!! and they are keeping him!!! Any other seller where this happened to? Why do they send the mail that the item is sold, also standing as sold on the website, they send the shipping label... and two days later they claim that the buyer did not proceded?? I also made costs to ship the ring; he was stored in a safe at the bank so I needed to pay DHL to ship the ring to me... I can now start a fight to get my ring back and hope that if they ship him back I also receive all the documents back...


----------



## Oleandered

PurseAddi said:


> Question to other sellers on VC:
> I sold my Bulgari ring two days ago on VC and shipped him on the same day. So he will arrive tomorrow. Today I got an email from VC that the buyer did not proceeded with the payment so the sale did not went true and once they receive my ring they will put him for sale again and store him... a BULGARI RING!!!! and they are keeping him!!! Any other seller where this happened to? Why do they send the mail that the item is sold, also standing as sold on the website, they send the shipping label... and two days later they claim that the buyer did not proceded?? I also made costs to ship the ring; he was stored in a safe at the bank so I needed to pay DHL to ship the ring to me... I can now start a fight to get my ring back and hope that if they ship him back I also receive all the documents back...



Oh wow, this is horrendous! I believed they only sent the shipping label after the payment was complete.
Thank you for sharing this with us, and hope your situation resolves.


----------



## miku88

miku88 said:


> Hi girl, I'd like to share my recent experience with VC in regards of luxury shoes.
> 
> I've been swimming in Vestiare for a while, got a few bags and shoes along with some smaller stuff etc. Recently a pair of Aquazzura wild thing sandals I got are SO fake (I was luck enough to have another pair in a different color to compared side by side), which got me suspicious of other things I got from them.
> 
> View attachment 3744643
> View attachment 3744644
> 
> 
> So I went to do my homework, and just found out the pair of The Row Coco Mules (The one that Aimee Song has been non-stop wearing) I got there last month were fake as well!! So devastated!!! Not only I paid a full amount for these counterfeit shoes, I missed the last drop of Matchfashion (naively thought i've secured a pair) and now they are sold out everywhere!!! (if you know where I can find them, help the girl out here)
> 
> View attachment 3744645
> 
> 
> Their authenticity service is a joke!! I don't think their job is to actually check the authenticity of the items. They just want to make sure if there is any obvious marks and then crosses their fingers that nobody find out the truth. Does anyone knows if they have any legal responsibility over making such deceiving business?
> 
> I also have a few Chanel bags from there as well. I am not going to spend any further money on Vestiare Collective. Any suggestion for good authenticity service?




Hi guys,

For people who want to see a follow up, I did ended up getting a refund from the Row shoes. But for the Aquazurra, they insisted that they were authentic.

I guess what they did was contacted the brand and see if the brand would reply to the items and give certification. If the brand does, they will have to admit the item being not authentic.

But for brand like Aquazurra who doesn't have time to deal with this kind of things, VC just says whatever they want. This was what their CS told me: if you can get a note from the brand proving these sandals are not authentic, then we will proceed with a refund. 

What a joke. It's not really about if the items are authentic or not. It's about if there is a possibility that they will get caught!

Scam scam scam!!


----------



## kiwanja

I purchased something from VC 2 weeks ago for under $760. I made sure to confirm with VC via email that there would be no customs charges, but now I am getting hit with a $140 customs charge! Has anyone else experienced this? I am pretty annoyed and angry! I'd read on this forum and looked up on the Customs and Border Protections website that there was an exemption for goods under $800 that kicked in in 2016.
Anyone else experienced issues with this?


----------



## kiwanja

kiwanja said:


> I purchased something from VC 2 weeks ago for under $760. I made sure to confirm with VC via email that there would be no customs charges, but now I am getting hit with a $140 customs charge! Has anyone else experienced this? I am pretty annoyed and angry! I'd read on this forum and looked up on the Customs and Border Protections website that there was an exemption for goods under $800 that kicked in in 2016.
> Anyone else experienced issues with this?



Nevermind - I got this sorted. In case anyone else runs into this issue - I emailed and called DHL with supporting evidence for why I shouldn't have been charged a customs/duty bill, and they removed it and released the package. I sent them:
(1) My receipt proving it was under $800 (VC had put 790 but didn't specify Euros or dollars, and it would've tipped the scale)
(2) Link to the harmonized tariff schedule and the exact code under which my item should've been applied (FYI VC didn't even put a code, so the customs officials put one down and I corrected them - this can impact your import duties so make sure to check)
(3) An email from VC confirming I shouldn't be charged duties
(4) A PDF of DHL's own customs booklet in which they reference a $800 de minimis exemption, with no exception for textiles

In general it just seems that VC is not super on the ball on this, so it's up to the buyer to push their own case.
Hope someone will find this information useful in the future


----------



## Oleandered

Just wanted to rant a bit about non-paying bidders. Seriously, why do they bother sending me offers in real-time just to accept my price and disappear? VC claims they treat this issue seriously, but I honestly doubt that. It's been happening much more often recently. Feels like I'm on Craigslist lol


----------



## k5ml3k

If you purchase from Vestiare do you always have to pay customs if it's over $800?


----------



## EmileH

k5ml3k said:


> If you purchase from Vestiare do you always have to pay customs if it's over $800?



Yes. They use DHL and they will charge you. It's often less expensive to pay the duty yourself than to pay VC. I think they want 13 or 15%. For bags customs is only 9%.


----------



## lolliillol

I really want to buy this chloe drew bag from vestaire but i am worried that it is a fake as the drew bag has alot of aa+ replicas in the market. 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-drew-chloe-handbag-4249355.shtml
Does anyone who has this bag think it's genuine. I also saw the exact seller on ebay (also from latvia) with the same bag selling for around 860, which is more than £100 cheaper.
If i do buy the bag and it turns out to be a fake, will there be any difficulties with returning it? I'm planning to buy the same one from farfetch as a side by side comparison.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. They use DHL and they will charge you. It's often less expensive to pay the duty yourself than to pay VC. I think they want 13 or 15%. For bags customs is only 9%.



When do you get the phone call to pay for customs before receipt of the package or after? I purchased a JW Anderson bag for $804. I was expecting to get a call from DHL/Customs when it arrived to the US from France to pay the customs fee. I never received a customs/DHL call and the bag was delivered today to me.


----------



## nicole0612

Purse Freak 323 said:


> When do you get the phone call to pay for customs before receipt of the package or after? I purchased a JW Anderson bag for $804. I was expecting to get a call from DHL/Customs when it arrived to the US from France to pay the customs fee. I never received a customs/DHL call and the bag was delivered today to me.



I have always received the call before delivery, but maybe $804 is close enough to the limit that they let it go.  With other companies like UPS I have received a bill after delivery of the item (up to 2 weeks later), so it's always possible.  You only owe duty on the amount over $800, so you would only owe about 35 cents.  It is probably not worth their while to bill you for that.  However, DHL usually charges a handling fee of ~$75 on top of the Vestiare shipping fee, so I would be surprised if they do not charge that.


----------



## becca7401

Recent experience -

The bad - my parcel was lost in transit, and they attempted to make me fill in a ridiculous 'affidavit' (including things I had no idea of, like the extent to which the parcel was insured etc.)

The good - they did, within not too long a period (around a week) issue a refund. I did open a case on Paypal - perhaps a little prematurely - and I don't know if that sped things along. But, it was resolved so I can't really say anything bad in that regard.

It was my first time buying with them though. The item got to them quite quickly, spent around a week in QC, then the 'two business days' dispatch time was more like a week. Apart from that it was relatively smooth.


----------



## chanelfaithful8

Long time supportive of the purse forum here. However, for the first time I am in need of some advice and I knew that this would be the place to go for help! I purchased a vintage chanel diana bag through Vestaire over a week ago. I compared all the pictures provided for the item to a similar diana bag I already own that has been verified and worked on by Leather Surgeons. Everything seemed fine...however, the anxiety from not hearing from the seller and also seeing that my bag had yet to arrive at Vestiaire made me worry for some reason. Upon further research, I found that the item I had "purchased' used stolen pictures from an item sold on Designer Vault. All but the picture with the serial number were exactly the same!!! The picture for the serial number however came from a bag sold by brand_jfa on ebay, and their bag had a back pocket, whereas the Designer Vault one did not. The Vestiaire seller did not provide any other original pictures, and as you can imagine I began to freak out! To me, this is a complete misrepresentation of the item being sold. The transaction should be cancelled, I should receive my money back for an item that obviously does not exist, and Vestiaire should not allow the seller to sell any other items. I opened a dispute with paypal, and Vestiaire responded saying that I would have to wait for them to receive an item before moving forward. Is there anything else I can do except wait for an item that obviously does not exist?! I don't want to risk being sent a fake either...thanks in advance.


----------



## becca7401

Did





chanelfaithful8 said:


> Long time supportive of the purse forum here. However, for the first time I am in need of some advice and I knew that this would be the place to go for help! I purchased a vintage chanel diana bag through Vestaire over a week ago. I compared all the pictures provided for the item to a similar diana bag I already own that has been verified and worked on by Leather Surgeons. Everything seemed fine...however, the anxiety from not hearing from the seller and also seeing that my bag had yet to arrive at Vestiaire made me worry for some reason. Upon further research, I found that the item I had "purchased' used stolen pictures from an item sold on Designer Vault. All but the picture with the serial number were exactly the same!!! The picture for the serial number however came from a bag sold by brand_jfa on ebay, and their bag had a back pocket, whereas the Designer Vault one did not. The Vestiaire seller did not provide any other original pictures, and as you can imagine I began to freak out! To me, this is a complete misrepresentation of the item being sold. The transaction should be cancelled, I should receive my money back for an item that obviously does not exist, and Vestiaire should not allow the seller to sell any other items. I opened a dispute with paypal, and Vestiaire responded saying that I would have to wait for them to receive an item before moving forward. Is there anything else I can do except wait for an item that obviously does not exist?! I don't want to risk being sent a fake either...thanks in advance.



Did VC respond to you via the Paypal dispute? If you have all your supporting evidence (links etc) to show that the item pictured was not the one for sale you could escalate the Paypal dispute. VC can be very difficult but they seem to yield where PP disputes are concerned.


----------



## chanelfaithful8

becca7401 - Yes, I included links to everything in my message to them through paypal. I was debating whether to escalate since neither Vestiaire nor I have the item, but I just might do it after all.


----------



## nicole0612

chanelfaithful8 said:


> Long time supportive of the purse forum here. However, for the first time I am in need of some advice and I knew that this would be the place to go for help! I purchased a vintage chanel diana bag through Vestaire over a week ago. I compared all the pictures provided for the item to a similar diana bag I already own that has been verified and worked on by Leather Surgeons. Everything seemed fine...however, the anxiety from not hearing from the seller and also seeing that my bag had yet to arrive at Vestiaire made me worry for some reason. Upon further research, I found that the item I had "purchased' used stolen pictures from an item sold on Designer Vault. All but the picture with the serial number were exactly the same!!! The picture for the serial number however came from a bag sold by brand_jfa on ebay, and their bag had a back pocket, whereas the Designer Vault one did not. The Vestiaire seller did not provide any other original pictures, and as you can imagine I began to freak out! To me, this is a complete misrepresentation of the item being sold. The transaction should be cancelled, I should receive my money back for an item that obviously does not exist, and Vestiaire should not allow the seller to sell any other items. I opened a dispute with paypal, and Vestiaire responded saying that I would have to wait for them to receive an item before moving forward. Is there anything else I can do except wait for an item that obviously does not exist?! I don't want to risk being sent a fake either...thanks in advance.



I think there are three possible scenarios:
1. The bag you bought is the actual one from brand_jfa that the seller is reselling (since the serial number matches). They stole the other photos. You will get a refund because the style does not match the other photos. You may have to wait until Vestiaire receives it or at worst if somehow it is sent on to you, it will be an easy PayPal claim win because it will not match the photos in the listing.
2. The serial number does not match the bag. Vestiaire will refund you when they receive it.
3. The seller never sends the bag. You will get a refund after a month. That is how long a seller has to send in their item. You may be able to get a faster refund with PayPal involved.

I hope this helps. You will absolutely get a refund, but it just may take some time.


----------



## k5ml3k

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. They use DHL and they will charge you. It's often less expensive to pay the duty yourself than to pay VC. I think they want 13 or 15%. For bags customs is only 9%.



Oh wow, food to know. Thank you!


----------



## zelenenki

Hi everyone

My first post here with plea of help

I bought an Issey Miyake bag on VC and 20 minutes later realized that it’s fake. I’ve never had bag experience with VC before and trusted them completely, silly me. And yes, I’ve paid with my credit card, not PayPal, silly me again.

The main reason I’m sure that the bag is a knock-off, is because I couldn’t find this exact model anywhere, not on Issey Miyake website itself, not on Nordstrom or Saks or other reputable retailers. In fact, the only place I found it is Aliexpress for $18. This got me suspicious and I did more research on this bag. I found other details - studs on real bags don’t have Bao Bao logo, logo on the inside should have shiny letters etc. I’m pretty sure that there will be no authenticity card included, every Issey Miyske purse sold in the world should have one.

1 hour after the order was made I emailed VC with a list of points on why I believe it’s fake and got a generic reply that they cannot cancel my order. I commented my concerns under listing itself and got a reply from the seller that I should not worry, because VC guarantees authenticity. I doubt that, I can see this seller keeps selling these fake bags, he/she sold about 6 bags after mine, and I was 4th victim.

I asked him not to send me the bag and cancel the order. He replied that VC should do that. I was hoping he/she would not send it at all and after 30 days I will get a refund, but today the item was received by VC and is undergoing quality control. Unfortunately, I missed calling window for this week, 3pm est. I don’t know what to do. Refuse delivery?


----------



## nicole0612

zelenenki said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My first post here with plea of help
> 
> I bought an Issey Miyake bag on VC and 20 minutes later realized that it’s fake. I’ve never had bag experience with VC before and trusted them completely, silly me. And yes, I’ve paid with my credit card, not PayPal, silly me again.
> 
> The main reason I’m sure that the bag is a knock-off, is because I couldn’t find this exact model anywhere, not on Issey Miyake website itself, not on Nordstrom or Saks or other reputable retailers. In fact, the only place I found it is Aliexpress for $18. This got me suspicious and I did more research on this bag. I found other details - studs on real bags don’t have Bao Bao logo, logo on the inside should have shiny letters etc. I’m pretty sure that there will be no authenticity card included, every Issey Miyske purse sold in the world should have one.
> 
> 1 hour after the order was made I emailed VC with a list of points on why I believe it’s fake and got a generic reply that they cannot cancel my order. I commented my concerns under listing itself and got a reply from the seller that I should not worry, because VC guarantees authenticity. I doubt that, I can see this seller keeps selling these fake bags, he/she sold about 6 bags after mine, and I was 4th victim.
> 
> I asked him not to send me the bag and cancel the order. He replied that VC should do that. I was hoping he/she would not send it at all and after 30 days I will get a refund, but today the item was received by VC and is undergoing quality control. Unfortunately, I missed calling window for this week, 3pm est. I don’t know what to do. Refuse delivery?



If VC approves it for some reason, I would accept the delivery and pay for authentication and then file a dispute with your credit card. If you refuse delivery they might make it more difficult for you to get a refund.


----------



## zelenenki

nicole0612 said:


> If VC approves it for some reason, I would accept the delivery and pay for authentication and then file a dispute with your credit card. If you refuse delivery they might make it more difficult for you to get a refund.


Thank you for your reply. I tried to find an authentication service for this brand, but I couldn’t. If someone has any information on who would accept Issey Miyake I would appreciate any advice.

As for the credit card, does anyone have experience with a chargeback case from VC with a Chase Sapphire Reserve card? I’ve read in card agreement that their seller protection does not apply for “used items”. Even though this particular bag was sold to me as new, they may consider VC a second hand website in general.


----------



## nicole0612

zelenenki said:


> Thank you for your reply. I tried to find an authentication service for this brand, but I couldn’t. If someone has any information on who would accept Issey Miyake I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> As for the credit card, does anyone have experience with a chargeback case from VC with a Chase Sapphire Reserve card? I’ve read in card agreement that their seller protection does not apply for “used items”. Even though this particular bag was sold to me as new, they may consider VC a second hand website in general.



Maybe you could ask in a Issey Miyake thread and ask for advice about an authentication service who does that brand. I just did a google search but didn't find anything. As far as the credit card limitation for protection on used goods, I believe that would only be regarding the condition of the goods, if it is counterfeit it should still be protected since selling counterfeit goods is illegal. I wish I could recommend an authentication company - if the Issey Miyake threads cannot recommend someone then maybe you can look up authentication companies and check on their websites for the brands they authenticate. Good luck!


----------



## lady_nadal

Hi all!
I am right now in the middle of a purchase and so far so good. I still need to receive the item - a pair of beautiful Chloe Carlina sunglasses, however, the whole process was pretty smooth, the seller shipped the item within 24 hours, Vestiaire complete the Quality Control within 3 days and it was shipped to me right away. I hope it gets delivered to me soon as I want this item for my holidays, and I really hope it is in the same condition is said, but I was expecting a much worse service. Also, I contacted customer service and they did reply to me with some updates, both in FB and by e-mail.... Facebook people are a bit more rude though as they are probably community managers and not customer service peeps. 

Also, something I was not aware of when I did my purchase was that it can take up to 30 days to get your item and minimum will take 10 days, so it is not the best website to get your beloved items if you are anxious or in a rush...


----------



## megancarlene

Hello everyone! Okay, so I've been browsing this thread for a bit, and all the comments have me quite worried! I have found a Chloe bag on VC, and I'm unsure of whether or not to take the plunge based on everyone's experiences. Here are the details:

The selling price is about 45% off retail (including taxes). Seller is in Denmark and I live in Canada, and from what I understand luxury items are more expensive here than in Europe. From my understanding, Chloe resale is not high. Seller states the bag have never been used. Pictures look authentic (there's another bag in this model on VC that I believe may be a fake). Seller has told me she has authenticity certificate and receipt, has the certificate pictured with the bag. The seller has sold 1 item on VC, and has a couple of other items posted. It all seems super legit, however, everyone's reviews have me really concerned. This would be my first luxury bag purchase, therefore it would be a shame if anything went sideways. What do you guys think? Where do the problems seem to stem from? If I purchase with PayPal, am I pretty secure? Help!


----------



## nicole0612

megancarlene said:


> Hello everyone! Okay, so I've been browsing this thread for a bit, and all the comments have me quite worried! I have found a Chloe bag on VC, and I'm unsure of whether or not to take the plunge based on everyone's experiences. Here are the details:
> 
> The selling price is about 45% off retail (including taxes). Seller is in Denmark and I live in Canada, and from what I understand luxury items are more expensive here than in Europe. From my understanding, Chloe resale is not high. Seller states the bag have never been used. Pictures look authentic (there's another bag in this model on VC that I believe may be a fake). Seller has told me she has authenticity certificate and receipt, has the certificate pictured with the bag. The seller has sold 1 item on VC, and has a couple of other items posted. It all seems super legit, however, everyone's reviews have me really concerned. This would be my first luxury bag purchase, therefore it would be a shame if anything went sideways. What do you guys think? Where do the problems seem to stem from? If I purchase with PayPal, am I pretty secure? Help!



Can you get it authenticated prior to purchase? That would be easiest. If not, the comments about authenticity in this thread should be taken to mean that you should get your own authentication for items purchased on Vestiaire (or purchased anywhere other than brand new from the store, in my opinion). If you purchase with PayPal that will be by far the easiest way to get a refund if it ends up being fake. I have purchased on this site before and my purchases have been confirmed to be authentic so far. They do have some fakes though, so protect yourself just in case by using PayPal.


----------



## megancarlene

Thank you for the pointers. I will look into that.

Does anyone have any negative experiences with "Professional Sellers"? The bag I'm looking at has one posted from an Individual Seller and one from a Professional. Wondering if the Professional is truly the safer route (although more expensive).


nicole0612 said:


> Can you get it authenticated prior to purchase? That would be easiest. If not, the comments about authenticity in this thread should be taken to mean that you should get your own authentication for items purchased on Vestiaire (or purchased anywhere other than brand new from the store, in my opinion). If you purchase with PayPal that will be by far the easiest way to get a refund if it ends up being fake. I have purchased on this site before and my purchases have been confirmed to be authentic so far. They do have some fakes though, so protect yourself just in case by using PayPal.


----------



## nicole0612

megancarlene said:


> Thank you for the pointers. I will look into that.
> 
> Does anyone have any negative experiences with "Professional Sellers"? The bag I'm looking at has one posted from an Individual Seller and one from a Professional. Wondering if the Professional is truly the safer route (although more expensive).



I believe professional sellers have to allow returns. Check the terms and conditions.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll never buy from VC again ! They do not stick to their own rules ! Items marked as "good condition" are in fact in a miserable , scrapped condition, with stains , cracks and more . The "quality control"  is a joke and a waste of time !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

here are some pics of a Balenciaga Day in "good condition"


----------



## gnetief

zelenenki said:


> Thank you for your reply. I tried to find an authentication service for this brand, but I couldn’t. If someone has any information on who would accept Issey Miyake I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> As for the credit card, does anyone have experience with a chargeback case from VC with a Chase Sapphire Reserve card? I’ve read in card agreement that their seller protection does not apply for “used items”. Even though this particular bag was sold to me as new, they may consider VC a second hand website in general.


Hi, did you sort out your problem with VC? I'm not sure which exact bag you bought but I have a few issey mistake baobao totes and currently listed one on eBay, I guess you can have a look and do a comparison?


----------



## PJW5813

megancarlene said:


> Hello everyone! Okay, so I've been browsing this thread for a bit, and all the comments have me quite worried! I have found a Chloe bag on VC, and I'm unsure of whether or not to take the plunge based on everyone's experiences. Here are the details:
> 
> The selling price is about 45% off retail (including taxes). Seller is in Denmark and I live in Canada, and from what I understand luxury items are more expensive here than in Europe. From my understanding, Chloe resale is not high. Seller states the bag have never been used. Pictures look authentic (there's another bag in this model on VC that I believe may be a fake). Seller has told me she has authenticity certificate and receipt, has the certificate pictured with the bag. The seller has sold 1 item on VC, and has a couple of other items posted. It all seems super legit, however, everyone's reviews have me really concerned. This would be my first luxury bag purchase, therefore it would be a shame if anything went sideways. What do you guys think? Where do the problems seem to stem from? If I purchase with PayPal, am I pretty secure? Help!



Denmark to Canada
You need to get some idea what your import/customs charges are likely to be.
I get the impression that most imports to Canada get charged and that could add a significant amount to what you are paying and could reduce your 45% less than retail saving by a lot.
There are several other threads about unexpected imported charges.
It might make you want to think twice about buying from anywhere out of Canada.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Wow, have been reading some stuff here and now I'm a little worried. I sell and buy through VC but didn't know so many fakes passed the 'quality control.' Also, I'm still waiting for a refund on a watch since someone stole it from the packae during the shipping process. 

What are better international/European options?


----------



## PJW5813

I agree - it is a problem.  
Independent authentication is always recommended, but some sites have a better reputation that others for letting fakes slip through.
VC photographs are often not considered good enough for authentication on here.

I have not used either of the following but would consider if they had what I wanted:
CollectorsSquare with an outlet in Paris claims Hermes authentication by Jerome Lalande;
 Daikokuya from Japan has an outlet in London


----------



## Monicaees

Just bought a beautiful LV scarf, and everything went perfectly!


----------



## Christineee86

Has anyone ever had the experience that VC cancelled a purchase because the bag was no longer available?  I know i I should have known better because of my last experience with them discussed in this thread, but I bought a vintage Kelly bag this morning and even though it’s a Sunday and nobody seems to be working there on Sundays when you need to contact someone, I just received an email that they had contacted the seller and the seller told them the bag would no longer be available.. they wrote they would refund me the money and gave me a 15-€-Gift-Code to make up for it!! Sounds kind of shady to me.. what do you guys think?


----------



## nicole0612

Christineee86 said:


> Has anyone ever had the experience that VC cancelled a purchase because the bag was no longer available?  I know i I should have known better because of my last experience with them discussed in this thread, but I bought a vintage Kelly bag this morning and even though it’s a Sunday and nobody seems to be working there on Sundays when you need to contact someone, I just received an email that they had contacted the seller and the seller told them the bag would no longer be available.. they wrote they would refund me the money and gave me a 15-€-Gift-Code to make up for it!! Sounds kind of shady to me.. what do you guys think?



That could definitely happen. Often sellers have items for sale in more than one place, and if it has just sold elsewhere they might not have taken it down from vestiare yet. When your item sells on vestiare they send you an email to either confirm the sale or cancel the sale, and one choice is to cancel because it is no longer available. I hope that helps. Sorry your purchase didn't go through.


----------



## Poochie231080

Christineee86 said:


> Has anyone ever had the experience that VC cancelled a purchase because the bag was no longer available?  I know i I should have known better because of my last experience with them discussed in this thread, but I bought a vintage Kelly bag this morning and even though it’s a Sunday and nobody seems to be working there on Sundays when you need to contact someone, I just received an email that they had contacted the seller and the seller told them the bag would no longer be available.. they wrote they would refund me the money and gave me a 15-€-Gift-Code to make up for it!! Sounds kind of shady to me.. what do you guys think?



This happened to me more than once, I sent offer and seller accepted, so I paid. An hour later I received an email from VC stating that seller wanted to cancel transaction as item wasn't available....however the next day seller relisted the same item double the price!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Hi everyone, this is just FYI...


As you may know, some of us had our issues with Vestiaire Collective.


I have had items with improper packaging, damaged and other issues with items not as described (stains, holes, etc).


This last one made my blood boiled in anger....


I sold an item there 3 weeks ago and sent it on the same day. Item arrived 11 days ago as per tracking, however they didn't know where it was, so I chased them a few times and finally today they responded by saying that they finally managed to locate the package. The story didn't end there....


They said that the package contained a steering wheel instead of the bag I sold so they will have to cancel the sale....and they said that it didn't look like the package had been tampered (so basically they accused me of tampering my own package).


So i told them to check the tracking link that showed the measurements and weight of the package (1 kg in total) and there is no way a steering wheel plus a thick box (box only weight about 300 grams) could weigh 1 kg only. Even an F1 car's steering wheel weighed over 2 kg.


I demanded to see the pics of that box with the steering wheel inside on top of a scale, we will see if they bother to respond. Considering that the package went missing for 11 days after tracking showed delivered but suddenly found after i chased them multiple times, I guess they know that someone inside stole the content and tried to cover it up.


Please beware when dealing with them.


----------



## Oleandered

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi everyone, this is just FYI...
> 
> 
> As you may know, some of us had our issues with Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> 
> I have had items with improper packaging, damaged and other issues with items not as described (stains, holes, etc).
> 
> 
> This last one made my blood boiled in anger....
> 
> 
> I sold an item there 3 weeks ago and sent it on the same day. Item arrived 11 days ago as per tracking, however they didn't know where it was, so I chased them a few times and finally today they responded by saying that they finally managed to locate the package. The story didn't end there....
> 
> 
> They said that the package contained a steering wheel instead of the bag I sold so they will have to cancel the sale....and they said that it didn't look like the package had been tampered (so basically they accused me of tampering my own package).
> 
> 
> So i told them to check the tracking link that showed the measurements and weight of the package (1 kg in total) and there is no way a steering wheel plus a thick box (box only weight about 300 grams) could weigh 1 kg only. Even an F1 car's steering wheel weighed over 2 kg.
> 
> 
> I demanded to see the pics of that box with the steering wheel inside on top of a scale, we will see if they bother to respond. Considering that the package went missing for 11 days after tracking showed delivered but suddenly found after i chased them multiple times, I guess they know that someone inside stole the content and tried to cover it up.
> 
> 
> Please beware when dealing with them.



Oh wow! Thanks for sharing this, this is way beyond comprehensible. Hope it turns in your favor


----------



## Christineee86

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi everyone, this is just FYI...
> As you may know, some of us had our issues with Vestiaire Collective.
> I have had items with improper packaging, damaged and other issues with items not as described (stains, holes, etc).
> This last one made my blood boiled in anger...
> (...)
> Please beware when dealing with them.



I'm so sorry you have had the experience.. I really cannot say it surprises me though.. To me, Vestiaire is the most unprofessional reselling websites ever... I do not mind buying preloved or selling my preloved bags.. but I wouldn't do it with Vestiaire any longer.. !! I hope they'll either find your items or refund you fully..!!


----------



## FluffyMouse

OMG the steering wheel story is really, really bad. Jesus..

I've placed a review on trustpilot but I guess it's worth sharing: 

My experience is good and bad. Good, because I've sold and bought quite a bit. Yes, it's expensive but I think the experience is quite good.

Anyway, the bad part, like really bad:
I've sent a very expensive ring to Vestiaire Collective. I made a mistake in identifyinf the free shipping label (DHL instead of domestic) so at the local post office I had to pay for the shipment myself. That's my mistake so it's OK. For weeks I didn't hear anything, I've sent a lot of e-mails because the track and trace said it was delivered at the correct address. The costumer service per e-mail told me to not worry at all, everything would be fine. But I kept being worried and with good reason.

Today I saw THE SAME RING being sold on the website of Vestiaire Collective. Same size, same serial number, same everything. I called and the costumer service rep. was nice and his English was impeccable.

But he informed me it wasn't delivered at their office, there are more offices on the same address. My local post office made a mistake by not putting their name on the newly printed label (I did provide them with all the information but that's a different story altogether). I have to try to see where the item was delivered and I can only hope I get my money back. Retail price of the ring is €3400,-..

Anyway, the stolen ring is still available online. They will 'look into the matter.' Meanwhile, a criminal who has stolen my ring is free to sell my ring. There's only three companies on that address and one of them is VC, the other two are a laboratory and a depot for office supplies I believe. One of them appears to open after the package was delivered. That narrows it down to two options.

I'm really not convinced no one in the building of VC took it. But we'll see what happens.


----------



## FluffyMouse

The more I think about it, the more convinced I am it's someone within the office that took the ring. I used a different postal service so it wouldn't be possible to scan it anyway in their main system. And how many people in the only other option, namely the lab, would know stuff like this?

If you want to check:
yesterday's item: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-alhambra-van-cleef-arpels-ring-4495699.shtml

mine from weeks ago: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-alhambra-van-cleef-arpels-ring-4381004.shtml

Everything's the same. Even the box is. Didn't even have the nerve to present the ring nicely. This is theft plain and simple but I don't know what to do.


----------



## hedgwin99

I want to share my recent purchase experience thru Vestiaire Collective.

Overall 
Would I buy from this platform again... probably not

Would I sell on this platform... most likely a big NO!

I made my purchase on Vestiaire Collective because I saw a H bag and coincidentally the site offered a 10% discount on purchase over $300

I'm a buyer based in US. The seller is based in HK
The seller was very prompt and ship out the item I purchased right away. The problem is with Vestiaire Collective. All the inquiries to customer service are standard responses. All the email correspondence took over 24hours to reply and didn't really address my questions 

The shipping company used by Vestiaire Collective is DHL. I hate this shipping company! I rather Vestiaire Collective use French post (La Post) at least I think I would receive my package faster!

Also I paid extra to have my H purchased authentication again by a 3rd party since I don't trust Vestiaire Collective expert on H authentication service

And duty into US is not really a good saving! Since Vestiaire Collective post on my invoices the original listing price instead of the 10% discount deduction from the listing price! I was not happy at all. Again inquiries to Vestiaire Collective on the billing charge is not responded


----------



## nicole0612

hedgwin99 said:


> I want to share my recent purchase experience thru Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> Overall
> Would I buy from this platform again... probably not
> 
> Would I sell on this platform... most likely a big NO!
> 
> I made my purchase on Vestiaire Collective because I saw a H bag and coincidentally the site offered a 10% discount on purchase over $300
> 
> I'm a buyer based in US. The seller is based in HK
> The seller was very prompt and ship out the item I purchased right away. The problem is with Vestiaire Collective. All the inquiries to customer service are standard responses. All the email correspondence took over 24hours to reply and didn't really address my questions
> 
> The shipping company used by Vestiaire Collective is DHL. I hate this shipping company! I rather Vestiaire Collective use French post (La Post) at least I think I would receive my package faster!
> 
> Also I paid extra to have my H purchased authentication again by a 3rd party since I don't trust Vestiaire Collective expert on H authentication service
> 
> And duty into US is not really a good saving! Since Vestiaire Collective post on my invoices the original listing price instead of the 10% discount deduction from the listing price! I was not happy at all. Again inquiries to Vestiaire Collective on the billing charge is not responded



Did you pay for customs directly upon entry to the US, or did you pay via Vestiare checkout? Vestiare always overcharges on their estimated customs fees, so never pay at Vestiare checkout. If you payed directly to US customs, you have to find who to send the paperwork to, but they will refund you what you overpaid. If you paid customs at vestiare checkout, they will not refund you the overpayment.


----------



## hedgwin99

nicole0612 said:


> Did you pay for customs directly upon entry to the US, or did you pay via Vestiare checkout? Vestiare always overcharges on their estimated customs fees, so never pay at Vestiare checkout. If you payed directly to US customs, you have to find who to send the paperwork to, but they will refund you what you overpaid. If you paid customs at vestiare checkout, they will not refund you the overpayment.



Vestiaire got smart! The shipper DHL charged me. The best part is I have to pay first before DHL took their sweet time release the package to me
I asked DHL to clarify how they come up with the duty charge.. DHL refuse to respond to my emails!


----------



## nicole0612

DHL definitely overcharges. They also add on a hefty processing/handling fee on top of the customs fee.


----------



## nicole0612

hedgwin99 said:


> Vestiaire got smart! The shipper DHL charged me. The best part is I have to pay first before DHL took their sweet time release the package to me
> I asked DHL to clarify how they come up with the duty charge.. DHL refuse to respond to my emails!


Sorry, I forgot to quote you


----------



## hedgwin99

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to quote you



That is why I rarely shop with farfetch n mytheresa again because I think they use DHL as couriers 
I only purchase from these two sites if I have to have that one item n I can't find it with USA retailers [emoji36]


----------



## azukitea

has anyone had recent problems with VC after selling items and getting paid? They confirmed with me paypal payments have been made to my account but it has not showed up on my PP I called PP and they said there is not pending payment to me... Called VC and they said wait another 24 hours before calling them again

usually PP payments appear on same day so I am not sure whats going on with this delay ....


----------



## Rina337

I've never had any issues, usually appears in my b/acc a couple of days later.


----------



## Amelia-zam

I bought two things on Vestiaire Collective but I think I'm unlucky. With the first seller has no contact since the purchase in 25.09.2017 "Seller last reminded on 2017-10-09 02:01:50 (*if the item has not arrived by 25/10/2017 your order will be cancelled and reimbursed.)". Second purchase two days ago and I wait to what next


----------



## nicole0612

Amelia-zam said:


> I bought two things on Vestiaire Collective but I think I'm unlucky. With the first seller has no contact since the purchase in 25.09.2017 "Seller last reminded on 2017-10-09 02:01:50 (*if the item has not arrived by 25/10/2017 your order will be cancelled and reimbursed.)". Second purchase two days ago and I wait to what next



Did you send a message to your first seller? Sometimes vestiare takes 5+ days to update shipping information.


----------



## _Cina

Hi guys, I hope this issue wasn´t addressed before and if so, maybe someone can guide me to the post - I was wondering whether anyone ever challenged VC after buying a sale? Any lawyers around? I´m a German lawyer and under German law I could definitely think of ways to demand damages (as in the difference of the price to buy an authentic bag) in the way they announce their guaranteed authenticity. I couldn´t find any relevant stuff on their english terms and conditions but I assume they apply French law. 
Anyone has some insights? If I - as a French company - promise the buyer guaranteed authenticity and get into a purchase agreement with the buyer can I really just refer to a refund instead of an obligation to fulfill my contract? Are their any implications of French criminal law when there are fakes sold by a company that alleges to sell "guaranteed authentic" bags? 
Thank you a lot!


----------



## Christineee86

_Cina said:


> Hi guys, I hope this issue wasn´t addressed before and if so, maybe someone can guide me to the post - I was wondering whether anyone ever challenged VC after buying a sale? Any lawyers around? I´m a German lawyer and under German law I could definitely think of ways to demand damages (as in the difference of the price to buy an authentic bag) in the way they announce their guaranteed authenticity. I couldn´t find any relevant stuff on their english terms and conditions but I assume they apply French law.
> Anyone has some insights? If I - as a French company - promise the buyer guaranteed authenticity and get into a purchase agreement with the buyer can I really just refer to a refund instead of an obligation to fulfill my contract? Are their any implications of French criminal law when there are fakes sold by a company that alleges to sell "guaranteed authentic" bags?
> Thank you a lot!



That‘s an interesting question!! I bought a Kelly Bag for a price that was almost too good to be true.. I think it was around 4k!! And they cancelled the purchase stating that the seller no longer had the bag.. my legal understanding would have been that they were obliged to deliver me an authentic Kelly bag for 4K and couldn’t just say „nope, bag os gone..“

But I didn’t do anything about it and accepted that would simply give me my money back.. I guess they are just lucky that people accept that behaviour over and over again!


----------



## _Cina

Hey Christine, well, I guess that is a different issue. From my legal understanding that is a reason where they can except them from liability as they address this issue in their terms and conditions and - lets say the seller really doesn´t provide the bag - is beyond their control. But, opposite: offering an "own" service in saying authenticity is guaranteed - that I see as something else, as it is something they offer as their own service that has nothing to do with the previous seller. And VC is my contract partner, that sold me the fake - I don´t have any contractual relation to the previous seller. That´s just my thought, no idea how French law deals with it but I would love to know!


----------



## azukitea

azukitea said:


> has anyone had recent problems with VC after selling items and getting paid? They confirmed with me paypal payments have been made to my account but it has not showed up on my PP I called PP and they said there is not pending payment to me... Called VC and they said wait another 24 hours before calling them again
> 
> usually PP payments appear on same day so I am not sure whats going on with this delay ....


as an update:
they did pay me in next payment cycle
bit of a wait , but VC handled it professionally


----------



## hedgwin99

Christineee86 said:


> That‘s an interesting question!! I bought a Kelly Bag for a price that was almost too good to be true.. I think it was around 4k!! And they cancelled the purchase stating that the seller no longer had the bag.. my legal understanding would have been that they were obliged to deliver me an authentic Kelly bag for 4K and couldn’t just say „nope, bag os gone..“
> 
> But I didn’t do anything about it and accepted that would simply give me my money back.. I guess they are just lucky that people accept that behaviour over and over again!



You have the right to challenge VC deliver an authentic K for 4K! A fren had the same issue happen with Reebonz... she challenged them to deliver a H bag she brought during their 50% discount period. When Reebonz refused she called in a lawyer to draft up the legal documents. In the end Reebonz was forced to deliver what was promised in the original purchase agreement


----------



## Romar

A little bit off topic, but.... I don't know if you ever noticed, but VC keeps on deleting comments which they don't like, espacially on items which are so fake... Like itemnr. 4657750. A LV Pochette Métis Reverse which is stated as new and never used and was sold for an incredible €1000. Given the commission you have to pay, this price should immediately ring alarm bells. And even with the untrained eye you can clearly see that it is not authentic. Many details are so wrong and cry "fake, fake" like the colour, the leather tongue over the brass lock, the LV "documents" like plastic cards and the plastic on the tophandle.. All comments which question the authenticity of the bag are deleted by VC, although they are set in a decent and polite tone. Not only my comments, but also those of others. They even altered one of my comments and it now looks like I think the bag is genuine.. They simply removed the word "NOT" before genuine.  I asked VC to delete that particular comment, but of course they did not. I made screenshots of my all my comments and that of others as proof. Please beware when buying or selling on VC. I can simply not understand why VC allows sellers to post such unmistakebly fake items and then deletes all comments questioning authenticity; even the comments of the unlucky and frustrated buyer.almost begging VC to cancel the sale. Incredible.


----------



## Amelia-zam

nicole0612 said:


> Did you send a message to your first seller? Sometimes vestiare takes 5+ days to update shipping information.



I wrote to them and replied

*Fleur, Oct 24, 16:49 CEST:*

Dear Marta,

Thank you for contacting Vestiaire Collective regarding the delivery of your order LONGCHAMP handbag reference 17842600.

As the seller did not send the item within 30 days, the order will be automatically cancelled tomorrow and you will be refunded within a  delay of 48 to 72 hours on the method of payment used for this order.

You can view this refund in your VC account under "Account", "History" tab and click the appropriate order number.

We remain at your disposal should you have further questions, and wish you a lovely day.


Day ends and nothing happened transaction was not canceled


----------



## nicole0612

Amelia-zam said:


> I wrote to them and replied
> 
> *Fleur, Oct 24, 16:49 CEST:*
> 
> Dear Marta,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Vestiaire Collective regarding the delivery of your order LONGCHAMP handbag reference 17842600.
> 
> As the seller did not send the item within 30 days, the order will be automatically cancelled tomorrow and you will be refunded within a  delay of 48 to 72 hours on the method of payment used for this order.
> 
> You can view this refund in your VC account under "Account", "History" tab and click the appropriate order number.
> 
> We remain at your disposal should you have further questions, and wish you a lovely day.
> 
> 
> Day ends and nothing happened transaction was not canceled


I am so sorry to hear that! Hopefully the refund will come through soon!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Amelia-zam said:


> I wrote to them and replied
> 
> *Fleur, Oct 24, 16:49 CEST:*
> 
> Dear Marta,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Vestiaire Collective regarding the delivery of your order LONGCHAMP handbag reference 17842600.
> 
> As the seller did not send the item within 30 days, the order will be automatically cancelled tomorrow and you will be refunded within a  delay of 48 to 72 hours on the method of payment used for this order.
> 
> You can view this refund in your VC account under "Account", "History" tab and click the appropriate order number.
> 
> We remain at your disposal should you have further questions, and wish you a lovely day.
> 
> 
> Day ends and nothing happened transaction was not canceled


Meanwhile, VC has your money in their coffers for their own use and accumulating %. Right? Multiply this worldwide. Sounds rather lucrative.


----------



## Saich2

Hi, regarding VC, I tried to buy a pair of Alexander McQueen Sandals Flip flops, the seller was awful did not communicate so the best thing to do is only pay with PayPal and open and escalate a claim. I got a refund straight away. I have since bought a very expensive Alexander McQueen dress on their and have to say VC have been brilliant. Receive the dress today and its stunning. I now will only buy from V itself as have their own things for sale or a seller that Has a huge V for excellent by their item.......
V do delete comments they don't like and I don't like the fact you cannot talk to the Seller directly all comments are shown.
Would I buy from V again? Yes but only if the two things mention above are in place. I do find their customer service is brilliant but you need to be quite "strong" in your first question to them then they are fine


----------



## Romar

Saich2 said:


> Hi, regarding VC, I tried to buy a pair of Alexander McQueen Sandals Flip flops, the seller was awful did not communicate so the best thing to do is only pay with PayPal and open and escalate a claim. I got a refund straight away. I have since bought a very expensive Alexander McQueen dress on their and have to say VC have been brilliant. Receive the dress today and its stunning. I now will only buy from V itself as have their own things for sale or a seller that Has a huge V for excellent by their item.......
> V do delete comments they don't like and I don't like the fact you cannot talk to the Seller directly all comments are shown.
> Would I buy from V again? Yes but only if the two things mention above are in place. I do find their customer service is brilliant but you need to be quite "strong" in your first question to them then they are fine





Saich2 said:


> Hi, regarding VC, I tried to buy a pair of Alexander McQueen Sandals Flip flops, the seller was awful did not communicate so the best thing to do is only pay with PayPal and open and escalate a claim. I got a refund straight away. I have since bought a very expensive Alexander McQueen dress on their and have to say VC have been brilliant. Receive the dress today and its stunning. I now will only buy from V itself as have their own things for sale or a seller that Has a huge V for excellent by their item.......
> V do delete comments they don't like and I don't like the fact you cannot talk to the Seller directly all comments are shown.
> Would I buy from V again? Yes but only if the two things mention above are in place. I do find their customer service is brilliant but you need to be quite "strong" in your first question to them then they are fine


----------



## Romar

Saich2 said:


> Hi, regarding VC, I tried to buy a pair of Alexander McQueen Sandals Flip flops, the seller was awful did not communicate so the best thing to do is only pay with PayPal and open and escalate a claim. I got a refund straight away. I have since bought a very expensive Alexander McQueen dress on their and have to say VC have been brilliant. Receive the dress today and its stunning. I now will only buy from V itself as have their own things for sale or a seller that Has a huge V for excellent by their item.......
> V do delete comments they don't like and I don't like the fact you cannot talk to the Seller directly all comments are shown.
> Would I buy from V again? Yes but only if the two things mention above are in place. I do find their customer service is brilliant but you need to be quite "strong" in your first question to them then they are fine


----------



## Romar

I have been a long time buyer on VC. It happened three times that the sale was cancelled due to the item not being shipped by the seller or cancellation by seller. Regarding the first: the seller has one month to send the item to VC. And in case she doesn't ship, VC will keep your money and you will only get it back after one month. Twice I have received an obvously fake bag -Dior and Chanel-. It took quite some time, persistance and patience to convince the QC experts of VC that the bags were fake. In case of the Chanel bag, it took almost 9 months all in all before I was refunded. That same bag was later sold again by VC on their website. All comments I made as a warning to the prospective buyer were deleted by VC. Needless to say that I have little confidence in their QC experts. Do I still buy from VC? Yes! But....Only from trusted sellers! If I see a seller who has sold more than 10 items, but is not a trusted seller, I know that something "fishy" is going on: You become a “trusted seller" after 3 items you sold passed QC without any problems or if you ship within a few days after selling the item. And I always keep in mind: if the price is almost too good to be true and the seller is not a "trusted seller".,do not buy: There is a great chance you will get a fake item, which has passed QC. And it's very hard to get your money back! And I agree: I called customer service in Paris a few times and they were always very helpfull.


----------



## Amelia-zam

They canceled the deals and refunded my money 26.10.2017. Indeed, for a month and two days they had my money. I got a small bonus for the next shopping hahah


----------



## nicole0612

Amelia-zam said:


> They canceled the deals and refunded my money 26.10.2017. Indeed, for a month and two days they had my money. I got a small bonus for the next shopping hahah



Thanks for updating. I'm glad it came through eventually, but sorry you had to wait.


----------



## Romar

Romar said:


> A little bit off topic, but.... I don't know if you ever noticed, but VC keeps on deleting comments which they don't like, espacially on items which are so fake... Like itemnr. 4657750. A LV Pochette Métis Reverse which is stated as new and never used and was sold for an incredible €1000. Given the commission you have to pay, this price should immediately ring alarm bells. And even with the untrained eye you can clearly see that it is not authentic. Many details are so wrong and cry "fake, fake" like the colour, the leather tongue over the brass lock, the LV "documents" like plastic cards and the plastic on the tophandle.. All comments which question the authenticity of the bag are deleted by VC, although they are set in a decent and polite tone. Not only my comments, but also those of others. They even altered one of my comments and it now looks like I think the bag is genuine.. They simply removed the word "NOT" before genuine.  I asked VC to delete that particular comment, but of course they did not. I made screenshots of my all my comments and that of others as proof. Please beware when buying or selling on VC. I can simply not understand why VC allows sellers to post such unmistakebly fake items and then deletes all comments questioning authenticity; even the comments of the unlucky and frustrated buyer.almost begging VC to cancel the sale. Incredible.


----------



## Saich2

I did not wait the 30days as was not prepared to do this Nicole and Roma. If the seller does not get back to me after I bought the item like the Sandals.....I open a case straight away with Paypal and got it escalated straight away...VC refunded me that day as soon as I did this....So would say anyone buying on this site use a trusted Seller with a big V beside their name, ask the seller before you buy when they will send to VC, and if you don't get a reply more less straight away don't buy..if you go ahead do it with Paypal only.
My Alexander McQueen dress I got yesterday is authentic as know about AM and it was posted the same day I paid for it by the Seller to VC who had it for 3 days it then came to me in all took under 2 weeks.
The shoes I want to buy are already with VC and I am in the UK so it just has to come across the Channel.
I would say don't muck about with going through VC go straight to Paypal do not wait the 30 days if the seller has not contact you or sent the item to VC then get your money back straight away...hope that helps a bit to those having trouble with this site


----------



## Romar

Update on the clearly and so fake LV Pochette Métis on VC: It was indeed sent to VC by the seller and fortunately the QC team noticed that it was indeed a fake! The buyer got refunded immediately and the item was taken off line by VC. But what troubles me most is that VC allows a seller to post an unmistakebly fake item and that all comments, stating that it's so visibly not authentic, even to the untrained eye, are deleted by VC. So once more: If you want to buy from VC, please be so carefull and check the status of the seller (trusted!) and look carefully at the pictures of the item.


----------



## Christineee86

I must say that after having had my own experience with them (which I discussed in this forum) and reading your experience, I will no longer purchase anything at VC! If I would want to take the risk of getting a fake, I could buy at eBay if you know what I mean!! The whole benefit of those sites is that they are trustworthy and my trust in VC is really damaged!! I don’t see them as a reliable option anymore because you have to be lucky NOT to have problems with them.. „Having a pretty good chance to purchase an item that is authentic and that the seller or VC won’t loose before you get it..“ is not a very good service from my point of you!


----------



## Saich2

I agree really with you Christinee you have to be 100% sure what you are looking at is 100 authentic. I would Never buy a handbag from their and the item I did buy was from an excellent seller and I did know the item before I bought it was authentic. I would only buy from VC that I know myself through years of experience of knowing what is authentic and what is not. I know their are a lot of fake Fendi Spy bags on their as that's my thing. I think it helps if you really have ago at them regarding things they seem to take notice. I also think it helps me being in the UK and not in the USA which I think is a lot harder for buyers.


----------



## hedgwin99

Christineee86 said:


> I must say that after having had my own experience with them (which I discussed in this forum) and reading your experience, I will no longer purchase anything at VC! If I would want to take the risk of getting a fake, I could buy at eBay if you know what I mean!! The whole benefit of those sites is that they are trustworthy and my trust in VC is really damaged!! I don’t see them as a reliable option anymore because you have to be lucky NOT to have problems with them.. „Having a pretty good chance to purchase an item that is authentic and that the seller or VC won’t loose before you get it..“ is not a very good service from my point of you!



Also the astronomical import charges I had to pay to get the goods into USA 
That fact alone turns me off buying from VC again [emoji29]


----------



## Saich2

I am lucky as in the UK so as still in the Euro I don't have to pay customs with things coming in from France or other Euro countries but I do get hit really hard with customs when I buy from the USA.
I think their are a number of things VC should do, have real people who can authenticate things if they want to go down that route.....messages should be private and VC have no right to delete comments unless they was rude then the Seller could just report the comment. Its like VC act as "big brother" but taking out bits of conversation or deleting them all together. I also think buyers should be able to give feedback on the seller and likewise. I also don't think VC like you making offers as they lose money hence why a lot of sales get cancel their are other things they could do we will see if I have any problems when I buy the shoes.


----------



## Romar

Saich2 said:


> I am lucky as in the UK so as still in the Euro I don't have to pay customs with things coming in from France or other Euro countries but I do get hit really hard with customs when I buy from the USA.
> I think their are a number of things VC should do, have real people who can authenticate things if they want to go down that route.....messages should be private and VC have no right to delete comments unless they was rude then the Seller could just report the comment. Its like VC act as "big brother" but taking out bits of conversation or deleting them all together. I also think buyers should be able to give feedback on the seller and likewise. I also don't think VC like you making offers as they lose money hence why a lot of sales get cancel their are other things they could do we will see if I have any problems when I buy the shoes.


----------



## Romar

I absolutely agree with you: It's unheard of that VC alters or deletes comments, even if these are non-offensive and only question the authenticity of an item or issues with the seller. Just like on other sites, the conversations between -prospective- buyer and seller should be private and VC should only interfere when they start being insulting or worse..., after having been reported to them. Amd buyers should be able to give feedback on the seller, based on previous experience. Authenticitation of the items should be done more professionally, as too many fake or non-authentic items slip through, as I have regrettably experienced. Commission is sky-high, so sellers should have confidence in the authenticitation process. And of course: it's no longer acceptable in this day and age that the seller has one month!!! to ship the item to VC, while the buyer has to pay immediately. It happens so very often that the item is sold, the buyer paid for it, but the seller is selling the item on other sites as well, hoping for a better price with less or no commission and therefore will only send the item sold on VC after three weeks or so, providing it has not been sold on another platform. People should be able to buy in confidence without any hassle.


----------



## Romar

Up till now, VC has deleted 12 (!!!) comments I made on the fake Pochette Métis and altered 3!! It's beyond belief! I made a screenshot of all my comments before VC had a chance to delete them. Most comments contained the question  why my perfectly polite and non-offensive reactions were deleted. Of course: no reaction from VC. Will post some of them on this forum as proof of the VC Big Brother practice at a later stage. Prospective buyers: be warned! They take your money immediately and then the nail-biting period begins.....


----------



## Saich2

Their is no way Romar I would wait 30 days as said before with the problem I had with the Alexander McQueen Sandals if Seller does not get back to me within 2 days after I paid I open a case with Paypal and escalate it straight away got my money back that day would urge everyone to do this and not wait or go through VC. If a Seller does not contact you straight away then I will not go through with the transaction. On Ebay I have 1,238 all positive feedback I deal with people that communicate as without it you are left in the dark...likewise if I sell anything I communicate and track items plus keep buyer inform. Well I hope to buy my shoes on the 11th Nov so we shall see how that goes but they are already at VC and VC are selling them so don't think (hope) their will be a problem.


----------



## Nxi92t

I haven’t purchased from VC but I have visited their site several times, always tempted.. reading the bad experiences that some of the buyers had is scary as I thought it is a 100% trusted site 
What brought me here was, one of my favorite YouTuber purchased a Chanel Mini Flap on VC, but the look of it puts me off. She mentioned it was purchased from VC so I trusted it was ok. But being me, the more I looked at her IG photos, the more sus I became and so I finally visited this thread lol...
She said it’s almost vintage.. but I thought rectangular minis haven’t came out for “that long”. I hope it’s real but if I find out it’s not, I hope she gets her money back..


----------



## hedgwin99

Nxi92t said:


> I haven’t purchased from VC but I have visited their site several times, always tempted.. reading the bad experiences that some of the buyers had is scary as I thought it is a 100% trusted site
> What brought me here was, one of my favorite YouTuber purchased a Chanel Mini Flap on VC, but the look of it puts me off. She mentioned it was purchased from VC so I trusted it was ok. But being me, the more I looked at her IG photos, the more sus I became and so I finally visited this thread lol...
> She said it’s almost vintage.. but I thought rectangular minis haven’t came out for “that long”. I hope it’s real but if I find out it’s not, I hope she gets her money back..



I paid for a 3rd party authentication service when I purchased my hermes mini berline. I just don’t trust those so call experts from VC


----------



## Romar

I'm not an expert, but I have my doubts on this mini. I think a 3rd party authenticitation would be a very good idea! So many fakes pass QC at VC!


----------



## Romar

Nxi92t said:


> I haven’t purchased from VC but I have visited their site several times, always tempted.. reading the bad experiences that some of the buyers had is scary as I thought it is a 100% trusted site
> What brought me here was, one of my favorite YouTuber purchased a Chanel Mini Flap on VC, but the look of it puts me off. She mentioned it was purchased from VC so I trusted it was ok. But being me, the more I looked at her IG photos, the more sus I became and so I finally visited this thread lol...
> She said it’s almost vintage.. but I thought rectangular minis haven’t came out for “that long”. I hope it’s real but if I find out it’s not, I hope she gets her money back..





hedgwin99 said:


> I paid for a 3rd party authentication service when I purchased my hermes mini berline. I just don’t trust those so call experts from VC


----------



## Romar

I'm not an expert, but I do have my doubts about this mini being authentic. A 3rd party authenticitation seems like a goid idea: So many fake items pass QC at VC.


----------



## Nxi92t

Romar said:


> I'm not an expert, but I do have my doubts about this mini being authentic. A 3rd party authenticitation seems like a goid idea: So many fake items pass QC at VC.



Yea, it does. The stitching, quilts even the chain looks abit off.. her other photos of it do too 
But I feel offensive to ask her to have it checked, as it isnt my business, but I hope everyone who reads this thread do their own research and get their bags checked and authenticated!


----------



## AnnHugo

Nxi92t said:


> Yea, it does. The stitching, quilts even the chain looks abit off.. her other photos of it do too
> But I feel offensive to ask her to have it checked, as it isnt my business, but I hope everyone who reads this thread do their own research and get their bags checked and authenticated!


I agree. The stitching looks quite off in this photo. But who's to say?


----------



## Amelia-zam

Saich2 said:


> I did not wait the 30days as was not prepared to do this Nicole and Roma. If the seller does not get back to me after I bought the item like the Sandals.....I open a case straight away with Paypal and got it escalated straight away...VC refunded me that day as soon as I did this....So would say anyone buying on this site use a trusted Seller with a big V beside their name, ask the seller before you buy when they will send to VC, and if you don't get a reply more less straight away don't buy..if you go ahead do it with Paypal only.
> My Alexander McQueen dress I got yesterday is authentic as know about AM and it was posted the same day I paid for it by the Seller to VC who had it for 3 days it then came to me in all took under 2 weeks.
> The shoes I want to buy are already with VC and I am in the UK so it just has to come across the Channel.
> I would say don't muck about with going through VC go straight to Paypal do not wait the 30 days if the seller has not contact you or sent the item to VC then get your money back straight away...hope that helps a bit to those having trouble with this site



OK And such a situation. I bought a coat for the VC at 17.10.2017. After a week and a few questions the seller wrote back that he would send the item 28th. Until today I have no information. I do not know if he sent this coat. I see that 31th the seller have posted new stuff. VC wrote that they sent a reminder twice and if nothing else is going on, 16 will cancel the transaction.


----------



## AriaVT

hedgwin99 said:


> I paid for a 3rd party authentication service when I purchased my hermes mini berline. I just don’t trust those so call experts from VC



I recently purchased from VC and received the bag as advertised on their website. I may have to also use a 3rd party authentication service just to be sure due to some reports of fakes and negative reviews from other buyers.


----------



## Romar

AriaVT said:


> I recently purchased from VC and received the bag as advertised on their website. I may have to also use a 3rd party authentication service just to be sure due to some reports of fakes and negative reviews from other buyers.


Not all items sold on VC are fake. It's more an exception than a rule. But still: It's worrying that in spite of the QC, for which VC takes a high percentage of the sale of sometimes up to more than 30%, relatively many fake items or items in less condition than described, slip through. The buyer should buy in confidence and be able to fully and 100% trust the QC. It's also worrying that VC deletes or modifies all negative comments on a seller, so the buyer is hardly ever sure if the seller is "to be trusted". Please check, check and double check before buying on VC: read the comments under the sold articles of the seller: this should give you an indication if the seller ships the sold items fast or if any or many sales have been cancelled. Remember: A sale can NOT be cancelled by the buyer, only by the seller! Items bought from a private seller can NOT be returned, And if possible: use PayPal, so you can always start a dispute, if VC does not want to refund you.


----------



## AriaVT

I'm in the process of returning an item. I will share my experience with Vestiaire in due time.


----------



## Saich2

A Buyer can cancel a sale for an item, if you get no contact from the seller after a couple of days and VC don't get a reply in a day  just open a case and escalate it with Paypal straight away. DONT go through VC....Don't wait and always pay with paypal.
They have some lovely things on this site and what I don't understand is why the sellers do not sell on Ebay as would certainly be cheaper although Ebay fees are high.
It would be so much easier if anyone selling would just list on ebay.
Well I shall be getting my Sandals from them this weekend any problem will cancel the sale straight away but they are already at VC so are meant to send straight out on Monday...have ask and keep emails from them as proof.


----------



## Saich2

*Well went to buy the Sandals this morning and VC are having tec., issues with their checkout. You can check out with a Credit Card well I can, but the PayPal button not coming up. I know their nothing wrong with my PayPal account as rung them......had this happen before with VC go to check out had just blank pages come up.....they took a month to sort it out and the problem was their end. So now this and of course no one their at the weekend......its a wonderful way to run a selling and buying site.....lol......makes me very *


----------



## Amelia-zam

_Cina said:


> Hi guys, I hope this issue wasn´t addressed before and if so, maybe someone can guide me to the post - I was wondering whether anyone ever challenged VC after buying a sale? Any lawyers around? I´m a German lawyer and under German law I could definitely think of ways to demand damages (as in the difference of the price to buy an authentic bag) in the way they announce their guaranteed authenticity. I couldn´t find any relevant stuff on their english terms and conditions but I assume they apply French law.
> Anyone has some insights? If I - as a French company - promise the buyer guaranteed authenticity and get into a purchase agreement with the buyer can I really just refer to a refund instead of an obligation to fulfill my contract? Are their any implications of French criminal law when there are fakes sold by a company that alleges to sell "guaranteed authentic" bags?
> Thank you a lot!


There is one more problem - creates FAKE ACCOUNT. If it is true of the seller becomes a trusted seller after 3 transactions that end up receiving the item by the buyer. I bought an item from ISABEL (France) which sold 18 items and she is not trusted seller. It is possible to have only  two transactions have been carried out correctly and at least 15 people have been deceived. Would a good company work with such a seller? Probably such a seller does not exist and it is fake account.


----------



## Camille.G

Hi guys, just as an FYI (although you guys seem like quite an informed group lol), if you shop on VC you also need to pay extra attention to the description of items and not be shy to ask question if something doesn't match, because the VC team does not do its job thoroughly. One example, today I stumbled upon a Chanel mini rectangle flap. The buyer describes the bag as a "mini", but the photos and the dimensions listed are those of an "extra mini", which is half the size of the mini, and half the price. This seller is asking for 2300 euros (which is close to the retail price of a "mini" - 2600 euros), when actually the extra mini costs 1600 euros at the Chanel store (in France and I'm guessing the rest of Europe)!! This european seller is trying to play on the buyer's naiveté and on the ambiguity of the similar names of these bags, to rip people off of a thousand euros. I did comment on the item just so the others are warned, who knows if VC will delete my comment or not. But just yeah be careful, and do go to the boutique if you can spare a couple more hundreds, that way you know your item is authentic. I think that's what I'm going to do. Also you don't need third party authentification for many luxury items - go to the store, they will gladly authenticate for you, for free.


----------



## Saich2

*Well after the PayPal button not working on VC the weekend which they told me was a tec., issue their end..they seem to have a lot of them.... My Alexander McQueen Sandals arrived in just 3 days so more then happy this time.
I wonder if anyone knows why people use these sites rather then ebay just wonder that was all as they do have some lovely things on their but would Never buy a bag on their have to say*


----------



## emmui

My goodness!

I placed an order on October 21st and found that the bag was listed back in early 2016! Vestiaire tried to get a hold of the seller multiple times but she didn’t respond. I read so many horror stories on here about them withholding refunds for a long time that I decided to open a dispute with PayPal on November 11th. I gave Vestiaire a few days to respond but no communication from them. I escalated the dispute to a claim around midnight on November 15th and they responded to me at 9:30am same day:

“Dear xxxx,

We have contacted the seller about the item and have been informed that it is no longer available.

We will therefore cancel this order and refund you the full amount of the item as soon as possible”

Do claims affect their PayPal standing and that’s why they decided to finally process the refund?

I’m leaving the claim open until I see my refund. Never ordering from them again!


----------



## Saich2

Emmui I have found this as soon as you open a claim with PayPal and escalate the claim, in my case I escalated it straight away VC respond straight away and issue a refund.
Hence provided the PayPal button is working at checkout and they are not having more tec., issues then always pay by PayPal.....Have to say now I got my shoes will not buy from them again to much stress and worry......
My advice to anyone using this site don't wait if you bought something.....take no notice of the 30 days, if the seller does not respond to you straight away just get your money back.


----------



## AriaVT

Romar said:


> Not all items sold on VC are fake. It's more an exception than a rule. But still: It's worrying that in spite of the QC, for which VC takes a high percentage of the sale of sometimes up to more than 30%, relatively many fake items or items in less condition than described, slip through. The buyer should buy in confidence and be able to fully and 100% trust the QC. It's also worrying that VC deletes or modifies all negative comments on a seller, so the buyer is hardly ever sure if the seller is "to be trusted". Please check, check and double check before buying on VC: read the comments under the sold articles of the seller: this should give you an indication if the seller ships the sold items fast or if any or many sales have been cancelled. Remember: A sale can NOT be cancelled by the buyer, only by the seller! Items bought from a private seller can NOT be returned, And if possible: use PayPal, so you can always start a dispute, if VC does not want to refund you.




I agree there are listed items in less condition than described. I had to return the LV ellipse MM when I saw both handles were extremely cracked. Photos were misleading. VC actually gave me 100% refund so I'm happy.  

I already purchased another one on eBay in much better condition and cheaper price.

It's very important to take photos of the bag information/description on their website and photos of the bag when you receive it to have evidence just in case. Indeed, you can only return an item purchased from a professional seller.


----------



## Highestcloud

Is there anyone who had GOOD experiences with Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing this item and after reading a few posts here and there, I'm afraid I'll end up with a fake item or experience other bad stuff like above-mentioned. Btw I always pay with Paypal, but prevention is better than cure.


----------



## nicole0612

Highestcloud said:


> Is there anyone who had GOOD experiences with Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing this item and after reading a few posts here and there, I'm afraid I'll end up with a fake item or experience other bad stuff like above-mentioned. Btw I always pay with Paypal, but prevention is better than cure.



I had a good experience with a few big purchases there.


----------



## GemsBerry

I gave it one last try because they had the rare Chanel that I wanted. well, seller hasn't shipped it for 3 weeks though after multiple comments she posted she would ship on the second week. I looked at her sold items, she sold the same bag in 2016 and did the same thing, never shipped it, the buyer also posted comments how unhappy she was. well, I guess she never had the bag. Meanwhile VC kept telling me to wait for 1 month, finally  I got my money through PayPal after three weeks.the seller has other items for sale and has sort of high rating. I asked VC how is it even possible they allow such sellers?


----------



## Highestcloud

nicole0612 said:


> I had a good experience with a few big purchases there.


That's good to hear! Do you remember how long it took on average for the seller or vc to ship your items?


----------



## nicole0612

Highestcloud said:


> That's good to hear! Do you remember how long it took on average for the seller or vc to ship your items?



One item took about 2 weeks to get to me, one was about a week, the other was somewhere in between. All items were going from Europe to USA, so that probably made a difference. I only got a notification when the items were already processed by VC and ready to shipped to me, or maybe even only when they reached customs. So it was a wait and then suddenly they were here.


----------



## Highestcloud

nicole0612 said:


> One item took about 2 weeks to get to me, one was about a week, the other was somewhere in between. All items were going from Europe to USA, so that probably made a difference. I only got a notification when the items were already processed by VC and ready to shipped to me, or maybe even only when they reached customs. So it was a wait and then suddenly they were here.


Thanks for answering my questions! That sounds very reasonable. I’ve just ordered an item. We’ll see how it goes


----------



## nicole0612

Highestcloud said:


> Thanks for answering my questions! That sounds very reasonable. I’ve just ordered an item. We’ll see how it goes



You're welcome! I hope it goes smoothly for you as well [emoji4]


----------



## Romar

As you can read in my earlier posts, I have mixed experiences with VC. I have bought many high end items on VC. A Dior bag I received was a fake: I could tell immediately when I felt the material of the dustbag. The bag itself looked and felt plastic, but nevertheles it had passed qc! I sent it back and received it again. Opened an American Express dispute and after 3 months... I received my money back.
Also ended up with 2 fake Chanel bags and a fake LV bag! All sent back to VC for a second qc. It took a great effort to get re-imbursed for the obviously so fake Chanel bags and the fake LV is still pending, although I bought it in september. Opened a PayPal dispute.
Super frustrated and surprised that these items could pass the authenticity check and quality control!
It happened a few times that the seller did not send the item to VC: You only get reimbursed after a month! Always read the comments under the seller's profile and sold articles: it may give you an idea about the re-activity of the seller.
But be warned: VC deletes or even alter comments which they don't like or which are negative towards the seller or them!
Always buy from trusted sellers! If the seller has sold more than 5 items, but is not a trusted seller, something is not quite right and you should be extra carefull.
Twice an item I bought was sent to VC, but lost in the process.. It takes months before you get your money back and the seller is without the -sold- item and without the money. VC simply doesn't take any responsibiility and simply doesn't care!
The customer services of VC is almost non-existent! So if you ever encounter problems, they will give you a standard reply by mail and you're left on your own.
Always use PayPal when ordering an item and immediately open a dispute when something is wrong or the reply from customer service is not satisfactory.
There are so many lovely items for sale on VC and many transactions go very smooth, but remember: when something is too good to be true, all alarm bells must ring! VC lets many fakes being advertised on the site and if people comment, these comments will be deleted. Be extra carefull in the weekends and the busy holiday-season, when customer service cannot be contacted!!
And still too many fakes pass quaility control. Out of the 10 high end bags I bought, 4 were fake....
So please let us know about your experience.


----------



## Saich2

*I agree with you Romar, avoid holidays and weekends. 
Always pay by PayPal and ask the seller questions before you buy if she does not reply straight away alarm bells should ring. Ask how long it will be before she post to VC.
I would never buy a bag on their I am afraid.
If you do not get any joy from customer service and have learnt you need to really bombard them with messages and don't hold back to get a proper response.
I have also learnt if the item is already at VC it gets to you super quick I am in the UK so just has to come from France got a dress in 3 days.
Remember open a dispute and escalate it straight away with PayPal  Don't wait the 30 days you will get your money back from VC straight away....hope this helps a bit. *


----------



## nicole0612

One FYI worth mentioning; don't expect an answer back from a seller immediately. It may happen if they check their listings very frequently, but I only get notifications of comments on items about 8-10 hours after the comments were posted and the time difference is also a factor. There are definitely pluses and minuses.


----------



## Romar

May I add that if the item is already at VC and "ready to ship", do look closer: Why is the item already at VC? Did it fail inspection and the buyer did not agree on an adapted price? Or was the seller -too- late in sending the sold item to VC -outside the 30 days period-?. Or was the item returned to VC and the buyer re-imbursed? Or is it simply because the seller ships all her items to VC for inspection, before putting them on sale. Or is it sold by VC VIP service?
Always check the seller's profile and her other sold items if the item is "ready to ship". Why is her item "ready to ship"?. And do check if happened more often to items from this particular seller.
When the item fails qc, because there are stains or whatever, the buyer is given the option to buy at a lower price. But if she rejects, the sale is cancelled and the item is put up for sale again at a lower price, and "ready to ship" as it is already at VC.
Personally, I'm always a bit apprehensive if an item is "ready to ship".
And I agree with Saich2: I learned my lesson and will no longer buy expensive items from this website: There are so many superfakes around which are very hard to detect as being fake: they even come with the authenticity cards and invoices which look genuine. Espacially Super Fakes around from Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior.
As the QC at VC is incredibly busy, a Super Fake might easily slip through...


----------



## Saich2

I agree with you Romar, their is sometimes a reason why things are ready to ship from VC. I know I wanted a pair of Alexander McQueen Sandals, I paid for the item then never heard from the seller was going back and forward with VC and have to say they did pay attention to me did this for 2 days then did a charge back through paypal. About a month later the seller turn up. I had already got my refund within 2 days from PayPal, but think not sure if this is how it works, but because the item was sold the seller sent it to VC who then in turn sold the Sandals themselves......So I ended up getting them that way...lol....in the end. I did buy a very expensive dress on there, their a picture of it on another page and have to say it is stunning and fits perfectly but that Seller had a sign beside her name that she was a good seller and answer my question straight away. She sent straight away from Germany to VC and received the dress in a week.....but all in all I don't think this happens very often and don't think will buy from them again which is a shame as do have some nice things on their. I find it a shame as this could be an amazing place to buy things, particular for me in the UK as no custom charges....but the way it is run is not right and really the only way you get anywhere with them is really by sending tons of messages to VC and strong ones at that which don't like to do but have found it works


----------



## Selenet

Highestcloud said:


> Is there anyone who had GOOD experiences with Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing this item and after reading a few posts here and there, I'm afraid I'll end up with a fake item or experience other bad stuff like above-mentioned. Btw I always pay with Paypal, but prevention is better than cure.



I have had good experiences both as a seller and as a buyer. But I mainly buy and sell clothes, only once did I buy a bag (it was expensive, rare and authentic). Most of the time I had no problems but once I got a dress that had extreme perfume smell on it, although it was listed as very good condition.


----------



## Highestcloud

Just a little update on an order I've put out last week friday evening Dec 15. The French seller replied promptly, but the notifications were not showing up untill a few hours later. She said she posts it on Mondaymorning. The package arrived yesterday (Tuesday) at VC, but they were probably busy with other packages, so they marked it as received today (Wednesday) Dec 20. Note: France to France is faster delivery. Now it's pending quality control, it should be completed within 3 days. On the website, they stated it takes an average of 10 days to arrive at your doorstep (mine is in Holland), we'll see how that works out in the next post. Total days past including weekend: 5 days. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Selenet

Highestcloud said:


> View attachment 3911877
> 
> Just a little update on an order I've put out last week friday evening Dec 15. The French seller replied promptly, but the notifications were not showing up untill a few hours later. She said she posts it on Mondaymorning. The package arrived yesterday (Tuesday) at VC, but they were probably busy with other packages, so they marked it as received today (Wednesday) Dec 20. Note: France to France is faster delivery. Now it's pending quality control, it should be completed within 3 days. On the website, they stated it takes an average of 10 days to arrive at your doorstep (mine is in Holland), we'll see how that works out in the next post. Total days past including weekend: 5 days. I'll keep you guys updated!



Did they say 10 days or 10 working days?


----------



## Highestcloud

Selenet said:


> Did they say 10 days or 10 working days?


It says "10 days", but I assume it's working days (opening hours postoffice) 
Considered that I've ordered on a friday afternoon/evening around 5-6pm, and my seller did send my package on a Monday, I'd give them +2-3 days for the weekend. 
I'm guessing if people do not receive their items within the 10 days, it is because the seller has 30 days to ship it. Or the "quality control" might take longer than the expected 3 days.. we will see! To be continued!


----------



## Highestcloud

Hello ladies & gentlemen,

The item I ordered from VC arrived this morning. It took a total of 8 days including weekend. They send it off with DHL, and I got a trackingnumber after they’ve shipped it. It came in a clean box with some paper, wrapped in a white plastic VC bag and attached with a “quality checked” tag by a certain LT/IT? I am happy with VC.

They’ve quality checked it within the 3 days. The item was shipped within 2 working days. I received it before Christmas, on a Saturday (today). It did fit the seller’s stated “very good” condition. Considering the age of the product, datecode: SP1005, I think it’s 2005? It’s in very good condition, no tearing. A bit tarnished though, that doesn’t matter that much to me. But I’m hoping the authenticity will be confirmed in “authenticate this”, crossing my fingers it’s the real deal.

But the seller (Name: Julia from France) described it as new, never used. That I disagree. The item I received was a bit dusty, a few whitish marks on the leather which I don’t know how to remove, hardware was tarnished, it was obviously used. I found a clipped nail in one of the pockets, which is disgusting and isn’t it common curtesy to clean it before you sell your stuff or whatever, maybe it’s just me.
I’m not happy with the seller obviously, there was no need to lie about not using the item, as I was very willing to buy it.

My pre-final opinion: I was a bit anxious looking at all those bad comments/reviews. But having been through it myself, I don’t think it’s VC’s fault if the item does not completely fit the description/comments of the seller. They do send it off very quickly which during this holiday season, it’s a big thumbs up. If the item is deemed authentic. I might buy again at VC, with a different seller.


----------



## Saich2

Highestcloud said:


> Hello ladies & gentlemen,
> 
> The item I ordered from VC arrived this morning. It took a total of 8 days including weekend. They send it off with DHL, and I got a trackingnumber after they’ve shipped it. It came in a clean box with some paper, wrapped in a white plastic VC bag and attached with a “quality checked” tag by a certain LT/IT? I am happy with VC.
> 
> They’ve quality checked it within the 3 days. The item was shipped within 2 working days. I received it before Christmas, on a Saturday (today). It did fit the seller’s stated “very good” condition. Considering the age of the product, datecode: SP1005, I think it’s 2005? It’s in very good condition, no tearing. A bit tarnished though, that doesn’t matter that much to me. But I’m hoping the authenticity will be confirmed in “authenticate this”, crossing my fingers it’s the real deal.
> 
> But the seller (Name: Julia from France) described it as new, never used. That I disagree. The item I received was a bit dusty, a few whitish marks on the leather which I don’t know how to remove, hardware was tarnished, it was obviously used. I found a clipped nail in one of the pockets, which is disgusting and isn’t it common curtesy to clean it before you sell your stuff or whatever, maybe it’s just me.
> I’m not happy with the seller obviously, there was no need to lie about not using the item, as I was very willing to buy it.
> 
> My pre-final opinion: I was a bit anxious looking at all those bad comments/reviews. But having been through it myself, I don’t think it’s VC’s fault if the item does not completely fit the description/comments of the seller. They do send it off very quickly which during this holiday season, it’s a big thumbs up. If the item is deemed authentic. I might buy again at VC, with a different seller.


I am glad you got your item and in the end it turn out OK.....do find the inside of the bag disgusting and would certainly inform VC about it. Their are some lovely things on this site, have to say, but don't know I would buy again and would never buy a bag from their, find its a huge risk unless you know about the particular bag you are buying or get it look at on here first.


----------



## Highestcloud

Saich2 said:


> I am glad you got your item and in the end it turn out OK.....do find the inside of the bag disgusting and would certainly inform VC about it. Their are some lovely things on this site, have to say, but don't know I would buy again and would never buy a bag from their, find its a huge risk unless you know about the particular bag you are buying or get it look at on here first.


Yes I understand where you’re coming from, I do feel anxious when I’m ordering preloved items. Tons of thoughts going through my mind like: is it going to be authentic/damaged? In the end I only go preloved, when I really can’t find the item in store. For this item, I’ve thought long and hard, read tons of reviews about VC, I just wanted to give it a try for myself. For the tarnished hardware and white marks, I could relist it back on VC, but honestly I’m quite happy with my purchase. And it is indeed an authentic one! 
I might resell it if I’m so lucky to find the item brand new in store.
Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## abacuo

I've bought from VC 5x in the past year after I saw it advertised in a reputable magazine. Their website seems to always have technical issues and glitches which gave me pause. But reading these stories makes me not want to buy from them again. I read back 20 pages and counted at least 3 instances where they stole from the sellers that sent them their items! 

I only buy from resellers when I am confident about authenticity and the item is no longer in stores. 3 of my purchases went smoothly, although one item took 10 days for seller to get it to VC so I was worried I wouldn't get it. One order was cancelled by the seller. I am waiting to see what happens with my last order. I don't want to keep supporting a company which has practices like those described here.


----------



## jamamcg

Romar said:


> May I add that if the item is already at VC and "ready to ship", do look closer: Why is the item already at VC? Did it fail inspection and the buyer did not agree on an adapted price? Or was the seller -too- late in sending the sold item to VC -outside the 30 days period-?. Or was the item returned to VC and the buyer re-imbursed? Or is it simply because the seller ships all her items to VC for inspection, before putting them on sale. Or is it sold by VC VIP service?
> Always check the seller's profile and her other sold items if the item is "ready to ship". Why is her item "ready to ship"?. And do check if happened more often to items from this particular seller.
> When the item fails qc, because there are stains or whatever, the buyer is given the option to buy at a lower price. But if she rejects, the sale is cancelled and the item is put up for sale again at a lower price, and "ready to ship" as it is already at VC.
> Personally, I'm always a bit apprehensive if an item is "ready to ship".
> And I agree with Saich2: I learned my lesson and will no longer buy expensive items from this website: There are so many superfakes around which are very hard to detect as being fake: they even come with the authenticity cards and invoices which look genuine. Espacially Super Fakes around from Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior.
> As the QC at VC is incredibly busy, a Super Fake might easily slip through...



I recently discovered that VC has an actual store in Paris, so when it says ready to ship I think it is a item that they have in the store so it is already in their hands. So the item can be shipped right away rather than wait for it to arrive from the seller.


----------



## Romar

But you always have to ask yourself: WHY is the item already at VC and ready to ship?? Can also be for negative reasons, like item has been sent back by buyer? So please be carefull and do your research if an item is "ready to ship".


----------



## jamamcg

Romar said:


> But you always have to ask yourself: WHY is the item already at VC and ready to ship?? Can also be for negative reasons, like item has been sent back by buyer? So please be carefull and do your research if an item is "ready to ship".



Well I always assumed that because they have a store they ask some sellers to send in their items to create stock for the actual store. And it would still be on a consignment basis. They hold the item until it sells of you can request it back.


----------



## Romar

Only some items are on cosignement basis. The majority of items are resale for all kinds of reasons. So: alway check WHY the item is "ready to ship"... I do have several more or less bad experiences with items hich were "ready to ship".


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> Only some items are on cosignement basis. The majority of items are resale for all kinds of reasons. So: alway check WHY the item is "ready to ship"... I do have several more or less bad experiences with items hich were "ready to ship".


Agree with you Romar.....I think like you most of the items that are already at VC and ready to ship are their for a reason. I know why my Sandals I bought was their as went through it with the so called seller, which then ended with the VC actually selling them. I find it very hard as they do have some lovely things on their, but all I have look at always say "good condition" and wonder if you ask VC why they are already in the store VC would tell you the truth, I have my doubts on that question think they would make up something. I think its a bit like a lottery sometimes you are lucky other times or should I say most times its a nightmare, just my opinion


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone pay customs from the US? I'm looking at a bag that's coming from the EU and costs about $1000. What percentage did you pay! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## GemsBerry

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone pay customs from the US? I'm looking at a bag that's coming from the EU and costs about $1000. What percentage did you pay! Thanks so much for your help!


it's about 10%, I believe custom fees are 8% and DHL charges additional fees for their brokerage service (not like you can avoid it). it's a lot, but still smaller amount than VC's pre-paid custom fees at checkout.


----------



## nicole0612

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone pay customs from the US? I'm looking at a bag that's coming from the EU and costs about $1000. What percentage did you pay! Thanks so much for your help!



You will not have to pay for the first $800, that is waived, so you will pay customs on $200. The rate depends on the leather type and several other factors, but I paid about 6% when I got a handbag on Vestiaire + some DHL brokerage fee.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> You will not have to pay for the first $800, that is waived, so you will pay customs on $200. The rate depends on the leather type and several other factors, but I paid about 6% when I got a handbag on Vestiaire + some DHL brokerage fee.


above $800 means you pay for the wholoe amount, below $800 you don't pay at all, that's how I'm always charged.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> above $800 means you pay for the wholoe amount, below $800 you don't pay at all, that's how I'm always charged.



How interesting! Thanks for the correction, I guess I was just lucky.


----------



## hedgwin99

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone pay customs from the US? I'm looking at a bag that's coming from the EU and costs about $1000. What percentage did you pay! Thanks so much for your help!




I post few pgs back I got hit with duty from DHL. DHL never answer me how they did the calculations 
GL with your purchase


----------



## HuniB527

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone pay customs from the US? I'm looking at a bag that's coming from the EU and costs about $1000. What percentage did you pay! Thanks so much for your help!



I live in the US and I recently purchased a bag from Vestiaire Collective that shipped from France.  I chose to prepay the customs fee up front, through Vestiaire, so I wouldn’t have to deal with it upon delivery.  Big mistake!

First of all, Vestiaire Collective charged a flat customs fee of 15% of the merchandise cost. The actual customs fee was about $100 less than that.  Essentially, I was overcharged by Vestiaire, and really should have just waited to pay the customs fee when the actual amount was calculated by the shipper, DHL.

Secondly, I know the actual customs fee was $100 less because DHL didn’t get the message that I had prepaid customs.  I don’t know whether this was Vestiaire Collective’s error or DHL’s error.  Either way, I was told by Vestiaire Collective that I had to pay customs to DHL (keep in mind, I’ve now paid customs TWICE) and that Vestiaire Collective would reimburse me later.  I’m still struggling to get them to do so.

Please learn from my mistake, and don’t pay the customs fee up front through Vestiaire Collective!  Just wait and pay it directly to the shipper.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I need to vent, so bear with me. These past two weeks I had to deal with two bidders who after lengthy price negotiation did not purchase the items after all. I am so annoyed.


----------



## KK11MMM

I have had experience of both buying and selling high end items on Vestiaire. Mixed experiences, but overall I would say, because of the variety of stock I would buy and sell with them again.
Negatives include:-
Sending me someone else’s item, shoes instead of a handbag
Sending me shoes that were advertised as a size 39, but we’re actually a size 38 when received.
A couple of fake bags which they stopped at authentication, and gave me immediate refund.
A bag purchased that didn’t get sent to VC, and I had to wait the full 30 days before refund.
A Hermes handbag I recently sold, which included a new Hermes scarf in the sale, but apparently the scarf didn’t reach the buyer.
Positives include many handbags sold to them, pretty easy if you can cope with playing the game with various would be purchasers who bid all the time and don’t follow through.
I’ve bought handbags from them, and been able to sell at a profit.
I bought a lovely pair of Hermes boots that were an absolute fantastic price, and lovely.
My favourite handbag, a Chanel, which I use every day was a great price.
From Paris to England normally within 2 weeks to be delivered.
I agree with everyone that their Customer Service is very hit and miss, but it will not stop me shopping there. In England we don’t have anything like VC with all the choice, much better for designer goods, as I would never trust Ebay at all.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LinnyXO

I was considering buying from them but with all the negative reviews (especially them approving fakes!!), I don't know anymore :/ 
Also, their fee for selling is ridiculous.


----------



## lovieluvslux

The comments from KK11MMM scare me.  I thought of using them to sell some unused bags new condition.  Now, I think NOT.


----------



## jamamcg

LinnyXO said:


> I was considering buying from them but with all the negative reviews (especially them approving fakes!!), I don't know anymore :/
> Also, their fee for selling is ridiculous.



I know. I was considering selling some items but when I saw the amount I would receive I decided not to sell through them. I will still happily buy from VC. Still not had any problems with them.


----------



## LinnyXO

jamamcg said:


> I know. I was considering selling some items but when I saw the amount I would receive I decided not to sell through them. I will still happily buy from VC. Still not had any problems with them.



I wanted to get an LV Pochette Accessoires but after reading about the horror stories of people having basically purchased fake bags, idk anymore. I have no idea how to authenticate bags myself so I’m hesitant now.


----------



## jmc3007

A disconcerting new trend for 2018 is VC asking to see receipts from sellers prior to listing submissions. Their inability to authenticate independently doesn’t give me much faith that they’ve gotten any better or more experience under their belt. Fake/doctored documents are rampant if you ever look on eBay. And I don’t think VC record details during inspections to build a database of serial numbers and whatnots and why they’re so  inconsistent with their results even with the same exact item! Instead they should make it mandatory for sellers to photograph details so they can be self authenticate by buyers or experts. I bet such a move would be way more effective. As for counterfeiters using details to improve their fake wares, it’s all nonsense because they already got the genuine item in front of them to work off in the first place, or it’s not as if they can change the zipper imprint or white out the serial numbers when they happen to troll for listing info.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> A disconcerting new trend for 2018 is VC asking to see receipts from sellers prior to listing submissions.



they've never asked me. maybe it was onetime thing?


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> they've never asked me. maybe it was onetime thing?


Pretty sure items greater than $1,000 fall under this


----------



## fashion_victim9

I've never used "make offer" option on VC before (as a seller), and decided to try it about a week ago. 
and that's just terrible experience, ppl keep making offers and fight with me till the end trying to get as low as they can, and then after accepting my offer they just don't buy anything. seriously I have like 10 accepted offers and only one actual purchase. I didn't know it's like that on VC. when you make an offer on eBay - you are obliged to buy the item, some people don't pay after that, but it's not more then 10%. on Posh you have to pay right after your offer is accepted. is it me or does everybody has same experience? it seems like people just have fun making random offers to everyone without any intentions to buy!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Pretty sure items greater than $1,000 fall under this



only since 2018? I have some, but they never asked for receipts, weird


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Pretty sure items greater than $1,000 fall under this



actually I've uploaded 2 items with $1000 and $1550 value this Sunday and they accepted without any questions. so maybe it was just bad luck and some paranoid employee? also maybe it depends on the brand or category too


----------



## jamamcg

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've never used "make offer" option on VC before (as a seller), and decided to try it about a week ago.
> and that's just terrible experience, ppl keep making offers and fight with me till the end trying to get as low as they can, and then after accepting my offer they just don't buy anything. seriously I have like 10 accepted offers and only one actual purchase. I didn't know it's like that on VC. when you make an offer on eBay - you are obliged to buy the item, some people don't pay after that, but it's not more then 10%. on Posh you have to pay right after your offer is accepted. is it me or does everybody has same experience? it seems like people just have fun making random offers to everyone without any intentions to buy!!



I have even seen this in the comments section of VC of people clearly just stirring the pot with no intention of buying. It’s a shame really.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Pretty sure items greater than $1,000 fall under this


I get asked intermittently for receipts.  As we know, sometimes Vestiaire tries to lowball the listing price so we may need to resubmit the item for listing several times until a normal price is agreed upon for the listing price.  I had a Chanel bag that I tried to list the first time, I wanted to list for $2850 and the highest they would let me go is $1650, but they never asked for the receipt.  The second attempt they agreed to the price immediately but asked for the receipt.  In both cases all photos needed for authentication were provided.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've never used "make offer" option on VC before (as a seller), and decided to try it about a week ago.
> and that's just terrible experience, ppl keep making offers and fight with me till the end trying to get as low as they can, and then after accepting my offer they just don't buy anything. seriously I have like 10 accepted offers and only one actual purchase. I didn't know it's like that on VC. when you make an offer on eBay - you are obliged to buy the item, some people don't pay after that, but it's not more then 10%. on Posh you have to pay right after your offer is accepted. is it me or does everybody has same experience? it seems like people just have fun making random offers to everyone without any intentions to buy!!


This is very annoying I agree. I have never made an offer as a seller, but I always get offers from buyers who haggle for the lowest price and use all three of their offers.  Then if I accept, 9/10 times I never hear from them again.  It is probably a mix of 1) Just window shopping 2) Negotiating on several items and only buy one 3) Hoping for a discount coupon to coincide with their offer/the discount coupon expires by the time we agree on a price.


----------



## melissa90

jamamcg said:


> Well I always assumed that because they have a store they ask some sellers to send in their items to create stock for the actual store. And it would still be on a consignment basis. They hold the item until it sells of you can request it back.



Is there an actual VC store??? It's also cause the item was found not to be compliant with the description, the buyer was notified and decided to cancel the order. I found that with "good" condition items this is common.


----------



## Zoe C

melissa90 said:


> Is there an actual VC store??? It's also cause the item was found not to be compliant with the description, the buyer was notified and decided to cancel the order. I found that with "good" condition items this is common.



Yes! It is in Paris, very close to Rue Saint Honoré. It is a really small place with very selected items, mostly holly grails and collector’s pieces.


----------



## jamamcg

melissa90 said:


> Is there an actual VC store??? It's also cause the item was found not to be compliant with the description, the buyer was notified and decided to cancel the order. I found that with "good" condition items this is common.



Yes there is a store. It’s in Paris. If you follow them on Instagram they post quite a bit of the store on their Instagram stories


----------



## ladysarah

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've never used "make offer" option on VC before (as a seller), and decided to try it about a week ago.
> and that's just terrible experience, ppl keep making offers and fight with me till the end trying to get as low as they can, and then after accepting my offer they just don't buy anything. seriously I have like 10 accepted offers and only one actual purchase. I didn't know it's like that on VC. when you make an offer on eBay - you are obliged to buy the item, some people don't pay after that, but it's not more then 10%. on Posh you have to pay right after your offer is accepted. is it me or does everybody has same experience? it seems like people just have fun making random offers to everyone without any intentions to buy!!


I agree - I had the same experience with some chanel clothes I put up for sale. Needless to say I removed the items from their site. The management really need to run a tight ship.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've never used "make offer" option on VC before (as a seller), and decided to try it about a week ago.
> and that's just terrible experience, ppl keep making offers and fight with me till the end trying to get as low as they can, and then after accepting my offer they just don't buy anything. seriously I have like 10 accepted offers and only one actual purchase. I didn't know it's like that on VC. when you make an offer on eBay - you are obliged to buy the item, some people don't pay after that, but it's not more then 10%. on Posh you have to pay right after your offer is accepted. is it me or does everybody has same experience? it seems like people just have fun making random offers to everyone without any intentions to buy!!


 When I just started selling on VC I made that mistake: allowing buyers to make offers. I listed 6 items and within a few days I had over a total of 30 offers. I kid you not. Man, was I exited. Woohoo, this is going to be awesome business.....or so I thought. After I accepted offers on all of my items: crickets.
And the most annoying thing is that there's NOTHING you can do about it. VC is not like Ebay where you can contact buyers, file an unpaid item strike, or block troublesome buyers. Nope, all you can do is being annoyed by the colossal waste of time. And obviously VC doesn't care what their buyers do. So after that beginner's fiasco, no more "make an offer" option from me. Once I list a price, I stick with it. I answer the occasional question and wait for it to be sold. No more haggling, no more frustrations. But surprisingly, despite (or should I say thanks to) the lack of BO option, things get sold pretty quickly. There are buyers who still try to negotiate with me in the listing, but I know better than to adjust my prices. On VC you can only lower your price, but never increase it, so if you have a buyer who just want to play around you'll be stuck the new price.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> On VC you can only lower your price, but never increase it, so if you have a buyer who just want to play around you'll be stuck the new price.



you can just choose make offer option for this one listing in settings in such cases. I've been selling on VC for a couple of years with firm prices, and for me sales there are super slow in comparison to eBay and others. I thought make offer option could bring some more sales, now I see I was too optimistic


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> This is very annoying I agree. I have never made an offer as a seller, but I always get offers from buyers who haggle for the lowest price and use all three of their offers.  Then if I accept, 9/10 times I never hear from them again.  It is probably a mix of 1) Just window shopping 2) Negotiating on several items and only buy one 3) Hoping for a discount coupon to coincide with their offer/the discount coupon expires by the time we agree on a price.


Yes, same here. I got asked for receipts twice, but that was only after I repeatedly turned down their ridiculous price suggestions. Both time I ignored the requests for receipts started a new listing. After few rounds of that I think I drained them, 'cause my items got accepted without receipts and at a price only 50-100 bucks less than my original price.

It's ridiculous really. I don't understand their logic. If I'm willing to accept their price suggestion, they don't need a receipt, but if I insist on my price, proof of purchase is needed?
So for example, at $2000 ---> yeah, no proof needed. Probably authentic and their authenticators can do a check.
At $3000 ---> you better cough up the receipt, item hard to authenticate at this price, so proof of purchase is needed.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> you can just choose make offer option for this one listing in settings in such cases. I've been selling on VC for a couple of years with firm prices, and for me sales there are super slow in comparison to eBay and others. I thought make offer option could bring some more sales, now I see I was too optimistic


I wish I had iron nerves to sell my bags on Ebay. I really admire anyone who is brave enough to do so! Sitting on pin and needles for a whole 6 months (still the case with Paypal, I believe?) is so not for me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I wish I had iron nerves to sell my bags on eBay.


if we're talking about Chanel bags, I am scared to sell them on eBay myself, this brand attracts lots of scammers indeed. but if works ok for expensive shoes and for less iconic brands in bags


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> When I just started selling on VC I made that mistake: allowing buyers to make offers. I listed 6 items and within a few days I had over a total of 30 offers. I kid you not. Man, was I exited. Woohoo, this is going to be awesome business.....or so I thought. After I accepted offers on all of my items: crickets.
> And the most annoying thing is that there's NOTHING you can do about it. VC is not like Ebay where you can contact buyers, file an unpaid item strike, or block troublesome buyers. Nope, all you can do is being annoyed by the colossal waste of time. And obviously VC doesn't care what their buyers do. So after that beginner's fiasco, no more "make an offer" option from me. Once I list a price, I stick with it. I answer the occasional question and wait for it to be sold. No more haggling, no more frustrations. But surprisingly, despite (or should I say thanks to) the lack of BO option, things get sold pretty quickly. There are buyers who still try to negotiate with me in the listing, but I know better than to adjust my prices. On VC you can only lower your price, but never increase it, so if you have a buyer who just want to play around you'll be stuck the new price.



The absolute worst is when you go through this rigmarole with a “fakeout” buyer, the agreed upon price expires and then another notification comes...someone has made an offer...open the app to check...it’s the same pseudo buyer! I had a couple of items where that cycle kept happening over and over! I really wished there was a way to block a certain buyer. VC makes it seem like a buyer can not offer again after not coming to a price agreement or not purchasing, and I was so shocked to find it that was not true. 



ironic568 said:


> Yes, same here. I got asked for receipts twice, but that was only after I repeatedly turned down their ridiculous price suggestions. Both time I ignored the requests for receipts started a new listing. After few rounds of that I think I drained them, 'cause my items got accepted without receipts and at a price only 50-100 bucks less than my original price.
> 
> It's ridiculous really. I don't understand their logic. If I'm willing to accept their price suggestion, they don't need a receipt, but if I insist on my price, proof of purchase is needed?
> So for example, at $2000 ---> yeah, no proof needed. Probably authentic and their authenticators can do a check.
> At $3000 ---> you better cough up the receipt, item hard to authenticate at this price, so proof of purchase is needed.



I totally agree, it makes no sense at all! The inconsistencies of VC’s operations would almost be amusing if it was not so extremely frustrating!



ironic568 said:


> I wish I had iron nerves to sell my bags on Ebay. I really admire anyone who is brave enough to do so! Sitting on pin and needles for a whole 6 months (still the case with Paypal, I believe?) is so not for me.



I could never do it either. I also really admire those who have the nerves to sell on eBay. I also love that I don’t have to worry about cute packaging or a love note when I sell on VC because they repack the items before shipping anyway. I am not the creative type, so it’s hard for me to make a package look super fancy and/or adorable if I sell on another site. Amusingly, I am always very happy if I get a very nicely wrapped and bowed item inside a shipping box, so I do go through the effort but kind of dread it


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> if we're talking about Chanel bags, I am scared to sell them on eBay myself, this brand attracts lots of scammers indeed. but if works ok for expensive shoes and for less iconic brands in bags



There is definitely a market for chanel shoes and costume jewelry on eBay it seems. I am always shocked that these are often selling on EBay higher than retail price in the actual stores while they are still available in stores! I think people have no idea what something actually costs and just think, “It’s Chanel so it must be thousands”.
I always think I should see some great deals on VC since they control the listing prices to way under market value sometimes, but I never see these “deals” to the extent of what they try to make me sell my items for.


----------



## Saich2

*I don't understand why people decide to sell on sites like VC instead of Ebay. VC as I know as a buyer can be a nightmare .......with Ebay if you take all the pictures you can and have back up pictures as a seller, if you have a con artist buyer you have proof also take pictures of you packing the item and so on even handing it over at the post office at least then you have proof of everything.  I could be wrong but I see all these stunning clothes on VC and just wish they was on Ebay....lol
I have never sold anything on VC so just going by what I have read and would never buy a bag on their only clothes.
You can of course sell on the Purseforum for bags which use to be fantastic I don't know about now as its been a while since I sold.
I like VC for clothes as I am in the UK so don't have to pay Customs duty as still in the EU.....but on the whole they do have some lovely things on their but after the traumatic time I have had on buying on their not sure would buy from again*


----------



## fashion_victim9

Saich2 said:


> I don't understand why people decide to sell on sites like VC instead of Ebay.


 because people want to be protected during their sales


----------



## BagLadyT

ironic568 said:


> I wish I had iron nerves to sell my bags on Ebay. I really admire anyone who is brave enough to do so! Sitting on pin and needles for a whole 6 months (still the case with Paypal, I believe?) is so not for me.



Amen to your signature quote friend!


----------



## fashion_victim9

officially done with "make offer" button! it's getting more and more ridic
I thought it's all about price drops, I didn't want to use it and sell for less, but it's about waisting time and nerves


----------



## Saich2

fashion_victim9 are they not protected on Ebay. I have always found if I by pass Ebay if have a problem on their which is rare and go straight to PayPal they have been fantastic....but perhaps people have had different experiences 
I wonder why more people don't sell on the Purseforum with their bags, I know years ago always sold on here it was brilliant.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Saich2 said:


> fashion_victim9 are they not protected on Ebay. I have always found if I by pass Ebay if have a problem on their which is rare and go straight to PayPal they have been fantastic....but perhaps people have had different experiences



it's thousand times more safe to sell on VC. You seriously have never heard or have never read here at PF about all the scams on eBay?


----------



## nicole0612

Saich2 said:


> fashion_victim9 are they not protected on Ebay. I have always found if I by pass Ebay if have a problem on their which is rare and go straight to PayPal they have been fantastic....but perhaps people have had different experiences
> I wonder why more people don't sell on the Purseforum with their bags, I know years ago always sold on here it was brilliant.



Totally agree with FV’s post about the risks of selling on eBay. As an occasional buyer on eBay I have needed to file some claims for returns due to fakes/damaged items and usually I am never asked for any proof of the defect before returning. The refund is granted to the buyer when tracking shows the returned box has been delivered, but literally anything could be in the box. There are many posts on tPF of eBay sellers who received their item back damaged, with missing accessories or a totally different item.
For years now direct selling on tPF has been prohibited. I agree, that would be great. Just recently it had been allowed again to post links to a person’s items on sale on VC, EBay, Fashionphile etc, but no buy/sell through tPF.


----------



## Saich2

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's thousand times more safe to sell on VC. You seriously have never heard or have never read here at PF about all the scams on eBay?


You are right fashion_victim9 I have never look at the ebay thread on the PF. Its been a few years since I have been on here and that was not their then. People always use to know a lot of people on here and sell on the Marketplace which was fantastic, I see people still do sell on their. Will need to read the Ebay thread. I have been on Ebay since 2003 and never had a problem buying or selling. Have over 1,300 positive feedback guess just must be lucky.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Saich2 said:


> Have over 1,300 positive feedback guess just must be lucky.



most sales go smooth (knocking on wood), but there's always a risk and you're by your own there as eBay sides up with a buyer in 99% cases. on VC you feel confident that you'll not get scammed. but they take crazy fee for this confidence


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> most sales go smooth (knocking on wood), but there's always a risk and you're by your own there as eBay sides up with a buyer in 99% cases. on VC you feel confident that you'll not get scammed. but they take crazy fee for this confidence



Well said.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fwiw, I wanted to post that I recently had my first experience with Vestiaire Collective and it went fine. I bought a rare 2011 Longchamp Balzane tote in thick bull leather for only $239 and it arrived in excellent condition, 11 days after purchase, shipped from France to U.S. I was nervous after reading this thread but for me at least the transaction worked out.


----------



## Wamgurl

I’ve purchased two bags from VC and they were both as described and shipped surprisingly fast.  I would buy from them again.


----------



## shoegal87

i've been selling a lot of items on it and I've never had any issues! The commission is higher but they deal directly with the buyer and authenticate the items one by one which gives a lot of peace of mind to both sides


----------



## Havrogok

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!



Horrible customer service! Got an item that has holes in it while the condition says Vert good. Tried to return but your orders are listed in French and there are no pictures. So I picked the wrong order number. When we finally got to the bottom of the issue, they are refusing to accept the return! So be aware - despite their claim for quality control you can get a faulty item and won’t be able to return it! Even eBay is better


----------



## fashion_victim9

Havrogok said:


> Horrible customer service!



so you registered at PF only to tell this story?


----------



## Saich2

*I have to say I think their customer service is certainly hit and miss. I have found if you do "straight talking" if you know what I mean you get good customer service. 
I have never sold on their and never would and only would buy again if the Seller answer me more or less straight away.....half the time they don't answer a simple question like what is the length of an item. 
I certainly would never buy a bag, if you read back at some of the horror stories regarding buying bags on their they out way the good sales that have gone through.
I would also only ever pay for something using PayPal that's of course when VC are not having tec issues which they have a lot of regarding their payment system.
I hate the idea you cannot talk to the seller direct, and all questions are shown and if VC does not like the question they delete it and it can be a total normal question.
I have bought 2 fantastic items on their, one cause me so many problems but got their in the end when the item actually went to VC its self for them to sell. I have 3 dresses on my watching page will I buy them.....not sure yet depends a lot how the seller responds I think.
I wonder if anyone else finds it odd that nearly everything, well what I have look at is always "very good condition".......

*


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> if we're talking about Chanel bags, I am scared to sell them on eBay myself, this brand attracts lots of scammers indeed. but if works ok for expensive shoes and for less iconic brands in bags



You're still braver than I am. The only items I dare to sell on Ebay every now and then are worth no more than $200. I used to sell on Ebay A LOT, but that was eons ago. The good old days when "empty box/box with rocks/bait and switch" scams were rare, or at least rare to me.  I never heard of them back then. The more I read about these scams over the years, the shyer (shier?) I got, and decided it was better for my sanity to take the "better safe than sorry" route. I've never been scammed before on Ebay, but with all the horror stories I can't seem to muster up the courage to list my bags on there. Funny how the "ignorance is bliss" saying applies to me in this situation .


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree, it makes no sense at all! The inconsistencies of VC’s operations would almost be amusing if it was not so extremely frustrating!



Yeah, VC leaves a lot of room for improvement. I don't like their price negotiations, the way they set up BO, the lack of a block buyer option, their requests for receipts and the inability for sellers to increase the price once the item is listed. The random requests for receipts make no sense, since these are faked so well these days and their curation team can't even tell a real from fake. I see lots of fake bags on VC (some even in their "we love" category) , but if you make a comment about it in the listing, it gets deleted fast. I don't trust their authenticators either. I've seen several fake bags that have been sold and listings are still viewable (if it was determined fake during their quality control, the listing would have been pulled). They've have also rejected authentic items claiming they're fake.
This all said, it's still my most favorite (or should I say safest) place to sell expensive designer items right now. I either sell on VC, or consign my items. Despite their large cut, I still get much more $ selling on VC vs consignment. Many consignment stores seem to low ball you these days. I think I said this before, but dang, I miss Shop Hers! They only did a 18% cut and no annoying price negotiations.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I could never do it either. I also really admire those who have the nerves to sell on eBay. I also love that I don’t have to worry about cute packaging or a love note when I sell on VC because they repack the items before shipping anyway. I am not the creative type, so it’s hard for me to make a package look super fancy and/or adorable if I sell on another site. Amusingly, I am always very happy if I get a very nicely wrapped and bowed item inside a shipping box, so I do go through the effort but kind of dread it



I have several times included a little gift for my buyers, but now that I think about it, I have no clue if my buyers even got those gifts. I think I should stop doing that, 'cause for all I know VC only includes what is mentioned/pictured in the listing when repacking the item.
I love a nice packaging also, it just shows that the seller is thoughtful and the simple thank you notes always make me smile.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> You're still braver than I am.



who dares wins I've actually never been scammed, but had a couple of nasty chargebacks, and some buyers made me accept returns using fake reasons, but they did return what they bought and in same condition. Most transactions go smooth (fingers crossed)


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> There is definitely a market for chanel shoes and costume jewelry on eBay it seems. I am always shocked that these are often selling on EBay higher than retail price in the actual stores while they are still available in stores! I think people have no idea what something actually costs and just think, “It’s Chanel so it must be thousands”.
> I always think I should see some great deals on VC since they control the listing prices to way under market value sometimes, but I never see these “deals” to the extent of what they try to make me sell my items for.


I don't look at the shoes often, but yeah, those overpriced Chanel CJ are funny. I wonder who would buy a pair of earrings double the price in the boutiques (and especially if it's not a sold out, or rare pair).
Fake Chanel costume jewelry is also BIG business on Ebay right now, I see them so much more than I see fake bags. Reporting doesn't always help, especially if the seller has feedbacks in the thousands.


----------



## MrsPenners

Hi, I have used them loads and I have never had a problem. For example before Christmas I bought a New Style Studded Bay Small. They contacted me to say they were withholding it because corners were scuffed. Then offered a reduction or cancel. I still bought it and when it arrived I couldn’t even notice the scuffs. My husband thought it was new. All I can think is it’s clearly down to whoever does the quality control. I can only speak from my experience over the last few years buying and selling, many things have been pulled before being sent to me for not meeting the required standard. I had a MK watch order cancelled completely, I can only assume it wasn’t genuine, and an immediate refund.
As I sell my bags via VC when I’m finished and want to fund the next one, it concerns me that it seems some people are putting opinions and not facts on a site where people go to for reassurance when buying second hand. Issues MUST be raised I totally agree, we have a duty of care, but we have a responsibility to make sure any information is correct and not just an opinion or Third Party hearsay. I am not defending VC btw. It would relate to any seller of used designer goods.


----------



## Romar

Hello MrsPenners. I agree that you should not fund your opinions on VC on "hearsay" only.  As I wrote before on this forum: I'm a long time buyer and seller on VC and my experiences were quite good in the beginning.
The last few years however I experienced more and more "problems", so my experiences are based on facts!
For example: received 3 obviously fake high-end bags, lke Chanel and Dior. It took me ages to get refunded, while VC insisted that the items were genuine. Supplied authenticity reports and everything. Even an untrained eye could see that these bags were not authentic. One can slip past QC, but 3 within 7 months...??
I received items in far less condition than stated in the ad: sometimes with holes or loose threads, while the item was advertised as "new and never used".
What bothers me most is the fact that you have to pay for an item immediately and then the seller has 1month!!! to ship the item plus the fact that you cannot contact the seller directly. All more or less unpleasant comments -as per VC- are quickly deleted..Really???
Also twice an item I sent was mysteriously lost. It cost me quite a lot of money and VC did not take any responsibility.
Moreover: I see more and more fakes appear on VC: they should be detected and pulled before the item is advertised and the seller should be reported.
Of course there were also good experiences like you describe: like the item does not pass QC because it has different measurements or the invoice is missing. When you reject the new price, you will be reimbursed immediately.
But still the negative experiences linger on: there have been too many in the recent past.
I gather VC is getting too large a company and is struggling wirh so many items coming in per day. It's growing over their head.
Do I still sell on VC? No! The commission is sky-high and I end up losing too much money when selling on VC.
Do I still buy on VC? Yes. But only from "trusted sellers" and I read many comments on their sold articles to get an impression.
 I only buy items less than €700, like Chanel flats, Hermès silk or LV/Chanel slg.
I only pay with PayPal for obvious reasons.
I only buy items with an original -or copy of the- invoice.
And...I'm very patient, as it may take a long time before you actually receive the item.


----------



## MrsPenners

Hi, sorry if you misunderstood but I was not referring to you or your post specifically. There are many other threads on VC. My comment was generic. Thank you


----------



## Romar

Hi. Sure, I understand and you're absolutely right.
But still wanted to make my statement and saying at the same time that I'm a bit sad that I have had these negative experiences: The whole concept of VC is great: all items are inspected before being sent to the buyer. But the confidence I had in VC is duly shattered due to all misfortunes I encountered.
Still: there are many amazing items for sale. Only it's difficult to find a real bargain, as the commission is incredibly high, so sellers will try to sell for a higher than retail price in order not to lose -too much- money.


----------



## MrsPenners

I totally understand, agree. I’m trying to sell my Del Rey through them as EBay is so stressful, yet they have come back with a ridiculously low resale price. It’s my own fault. I impulse buy. I had a question on EBay once and someone did say ‘I’ve heard VC sell fakes’. Apart from this site it’s the only other time I’ve heard anything about VC, so that’s why I mentioned the hearsay thing, it’s a real tough one to call isn’t it. Someone also said they don’t trust ANY resale sites. So what then? Its taken me about 3 years to find a nice ‘set’ of bags that are beautiful but also usable lol During that time I’ve bought and sold because I’ve been underwhelmed, guilt ridden or noticed the care label instructions are so intense I liken the bag to a Gremlin!  I might have come unstuck with this Del Rey and will lose a lot of money but that’s my fault and it’s my first Mulberry buy ‘fail’ so can’t complain. You are right to highlight your experiences. Information and experiences must be shared. These items are not cheap and for some, including me at the start, it’s a hefty payout to justify. So to find out it’s fake would be heartbreaking. Take care.


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> Hello MrsPenners. I agree that you should not fund your opinions on VC on "hearsay" only.  As I wrote before on this forum: I'm a long time buyer and seller on VC and my experiences were quite good in the beginning.
> The last few years however I experienced more and more "problems", so my experiences are based on facts!
> For example: received 3 obviously fake high-end bags, lke Chanel and Dior. It took me ages to get refunded, while VC insisted that the items were genuine. Supplied authenticity reports and everything. Even an untrained eye could see that these bags were not authentic. One can slip past QC, but 3 within 7 months...??
> I received items in far less condition than stated in the ad: sometimes with holes or loose threads, while the item was advertised as "new and never used".
> What bothers me most is the fact that you have to pay for an item immediately and then the seller has 1month!!! to ship the item plus the fact that you cannot contact the seller directly. All more or less unpleasant comments -as per VC- are quickly deleted..Really???
> Also twice an item I sent was mysteriously lost. It cost me quite a lot of money and VC did not take any responsibility.
> Moreover: I see more and more fakes appear on VC: they should be detected and pulled before the item is advertised and the seller should be reported.
> Of course there were also good experiences like you describe: like the item does not pass QC because it has different measurements or the invoice is missing. When you reject the new price, you will be reimbursed immediately.
> But still the negative experiences linger on: there have been too many in the recent past.
> I gather VC is getting too large a company and is struggling wirh so many items coming in per day. It's growing over their head.
> Do I still sell on VC? No! The commission is sky-high and I end up losing too much money when selling on VC.
> Do I still buy on VC? Yes. But only from "trusted sellers" and I read many comments on their sold articles to get an impression.
> I only buy items less than €700, like Chanel flats, Hermès silk or LV/Chanel slg.
> I only pay with PayPal for obvious reasons.
> I only buy items with an original -or copy of the- invoice.
> And...I'm very patient, as it may take a long time before you actually receive the item.



Agree 100% Romar......I did not think of looking at comments on "trusted sellers" sold items that is a brilliant idea and something I shall do if I ever buy a Alexander McQueen dress on their again.
I do wonder why more people don't use the Marketplace on here to sell their bags. Its something we always did a few years ago and it was brilliant. I know people do sell on the Marketplace on the PF but not as many as their use to be it seems to me


----------



## Saich2

Can someone please explain this to me who buys and sells on VC. It might be me but do find it rather odd.
I saw an Alexander McQueen dress on VC in I think Dec. I ask the seller the length of the dress and if still for sale as had been on their for a while (never said the last bit but thought it) it was for £189. Never got a reply so took it of my wish list....a few weeks later saw it was listed again by the same seller but this time said seller name via the Concierge service for £300...so I ask VC and they said it was in their warehouse.....so did what Romar suggested and look at what this seller had for sale, not what she sold, and she still has the original listing showing for sale. So I have no idea how VC can have the same dress in their warehouse its the same in everyway except a different ref number to the seller having it in the UK.....the only difference is the price yet its the same dress by the same seller.....can anyone explain this to me as totally lost.


----------



## Romar

So strange...Can you give the reference numbers of the dress on VC? Maybe I can help trying to explain...


----------



## nicole0612

I have seen this happen before. Sometimes European sellers will take their items into Vestiaire/ship them in and then vestiaire sells them from their own facility. Maybe the seller neglected to remove their previous listing? I have seen this happen with a couple of items I was viewing and when I saw the second listing pop up I asked the seller and they explained that they had sent the item to vestiaire to sell it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Romar said:


> What bothers me most is the fact that you have to pay for an item immediately and then the seller has 1month!!! to ship the item



seller will receive the money long after the item is delivered to VC, checked and accepted. sometimes it takes weeks. and who does it, who ships in a month? maybe it's allowed but I doubt sellers do it.


----------



## Romar

fashion_victim9 said:


> seller will receive the money long after the item is delivered to VC, checked and accepted. sometimes it takes weeks. and who does it, who ships in a month? maybe it's allowed but I doubt sellers do it.


Seller only receives the money after the item has been found compliant by QC. But really.... sometimes seller only sends the sold item after two to three weeks for all kinds of reasons. Like the item is also for sale on another website or on several other websites, where the seller doesn't have to pay such a sky-high commission. So seller waits and hopes the item will sell within a few weeks; if not seller can decide to send it to VC after all: Should the item be sold on that other website, the seller simply doesn't send the item to VC. The buyer only gets re-imbursed after a month. The item has to have reached VC a month after the sale, otherwise the sale will be cancelled. That's why it' so frustrating that seller has a month to send the item, while the buyer has to pay immediately.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MrsPenners said:


> I totally understand, agree. I’m trying to sell my Del Rey through them as EBay is so stressful, yet they have come back with a ridiculously low resale price. It’s my own fault. I impulse buy. I had a question on EBay once and someone did say ‘I’ve heard VC sell fakes’. Apart from this site it’s the only other time I’ve heard anything about VC, so that’s why I mentioned the hearsay thing, it’s a real tough one to call isn’t it. Someone also said they don’t trust ANY resale sites. So what then? Its taken me about 3 years to find a nice ‘set’ of bags that are beautiful but also usable lol During that time I’ve bought and sold because I’ve been underwhelmed, guilt ridden or noticed the care label instructions are so intense I liken the bag to a Gremlin!  I might have come unstuck with this Del Rey and will lose a lot of money but that’s my fault and it’s my first Mulberry buy ‘fail’ so can’t complain. You are right to highlight your experiences. Information and experiences must be shared. These items are not cheap and for some, including me at the start, it’s a hefty payout to justify. So to find out it’s fake would be heartbreaking. Take care.


VC has gotten notoriously bad with lowballing listing prices over the past several months.  I've been selling with them for over a year and previously they would ask you to lower your price, but never as bad as it has been in the past few months.  I have called the customer service team and they said I am not the only one to complain about this, but they can't do anything because pricing is a different team.  So all they can do is forward your comments on to them.  Several items I submitted for listing but then refused to list after the prices they came back with. 
I have definitely sold more items on other sites than VC but it was still nice to have another place to resell.  I am listing with them fewer and fewer now.


----------



## Selenet

Romar said:


> Seller only receives the money after the item has been found compliant by QC. But really.... sometimes seller only sends the sold item after two to three weeks for all kinds of reasons. Like the item is also for sale on another website or on several other websites, where the seller doesn't have to pay such a sky-high commission. So seller waits and hopes the item will sell within a few weeks; if not seller can decide to send it to VC after all: Should the item be sold on that other website, the seller simply doesn't send the item to VC. The buyer only gets re-imbursed after a month. The item has to have reached VC a month after the sale, otherwise the sale will be cancelled. That's why it' so frustrating that seller has a month to send the item, while the buyer has to pay immediately.



I used to send immediately before one of my sold items did not pass the QC. VC stated that were marks over there but did not include a picture and in my listing, with over 10 pictures, there were no marks at the same spot. I sold an unused dress so I know there weren't any marks. I was so annoyed. After that I always tired to sell somewhere else before VC and would only ship in the last minute. It took the items ages to reach as well because I lived in Finland that time.


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> So strange...Can you give the reference numbers of the dress on VC? Maybe I can help trying to explain...


Thanks Romar item number are 4847494 and the same dress by the same seller ref 4105300....find it all odd


----------



## Saich2

nicole0612 said:


> I have seen this happen before. Sometimes European sellers will take their items into Vestiaire/ship them in and then vestiaire sells them from their own facility. Maybe the seller neglected to remove their previous listing? I have seen this happen with a couple of items I was viewing and when I saw the second listing pop up I asked the seller and they explained that they had sent the item to vestiaire to sell it.


Thank you Nicole0612...I tried to contact the seller in the original listing got no reply, and she not replying in the new listing VC are......yet the seller still has the same dress for sale twice, just find it rather strange.


----------



## nicole0612

Saich2 said:


> Thanks Romar item number are 4847494 and the same dress by the same seller ref 4105300....find it all odd


I checked those listings, it looks like the seller listed it on her own in June 2017 and when it did not sell she sent it in to the concierge service and they listed it December 2017 (for a higher price). It is almost certainly the same dress.  VC would not be monitoring Anna's listings so it would be up to her to take down the previous listing, since presumably she no longer has that one since she sent it to Vestiaire.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Saich2

nicole0612 said:


> I checked those listings, it looks like the seller listed it on her own in June 2017 and when it did not sell she sent it in to the concierge service and they listed it December 2017 (for a higher price). It is almost certainly the same dress.  VC would not be monitoring Anna's listings so it would be up to her to take down the previous listing, since presumably she no longer has that one since she sent it to Vestiaire.  I hope that helps.


Thanks Nicole0612 that helps a lot.....I appreciate you explaining it to me. Cannot understand the price difference but their you go plus it does say offers....


----------



## nicole0612

Saich2 said:


> Thanks Nicole0612 that helps a lot.....I appreciate you explaining it to me. Cannot understand the price difference but their you go plus it does say offers....


You're welcome.
For the price difference, my suggestion is that listing through VC concierge service directly takes a higher commission than selling directly and that VC likely sets the price where an individual seller may set a lower price to try to encourage a fast sale.  Try the offer button and time it when there is also a site-wide discount code and you may get a better price.


----------



## Saich2

nicole0612 said:


> You're welcome.
> For the price difference, my suggestion is that listing through VC concierge service directly takes a higher commission than selling directly and that VC likely sets the price where an individual seller may set a lower price to try to encourage a fast sale.  Try the offer button and time it when there is also a site-wide discount code and you may get a better price.


Thanks so much for the "heads up" nicole0612 that really helps I appreciate it


----------



## Romar

The fakes keep popping up on VC! Just noticed an unmistakenly non authentic Chanel bag for an incredible low price on the site. It even has the "We love" sticker... I cannot believe it! Many comments, questioning the authenticity, have been deleted by VC!! All alarmbells should start ringing....


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Romar said:


> The fakes keep popping up on VC! Just noticed an unmistakenly non authentic Chanel bag for an incredible low price on the site. It even has the "We love" sticker... I cannot believe it! Many comments, questioning the authenticity, have been deleted by VC!! All alarmbells should start ringing....


link?


----------



## Romar

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> link?


Itemnr: 5143251 Chanel bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Romar said:


> Itemnr: 5143251 Chanel bag.


Looks like someone just bought it!  The authenticity card looks suspect to me but I am not a chanel expert.
What is the tip off for you other than the price?


----------



## Romar

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Looks like someone just bought it!  The authenticity card looks suspect to me but I am not a chanel expert.
> What is the tip off for you other than the price?


The material/leather.. -Lack of- description. Price.  Authenticity card. Look at the other item this seller has sold, like the Chanel backpack: Comments made, which are deleted almost instantly by VC.  But the authencity card really gives it away...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Romar said:


> The material/leather.. -Lack of- description. Price.  Authenticity card. Look at the other item this seller has sold, like the Chanel backpack: Comments made, which are deleted almost instantly by VC.  But the authencity card really gives it away...


OK that seller also has two other quilted chanel "timeless" bags, another sold as well.  The dustbag for the backpack looks really fake.  What an embarrassment for VC!  Why are they deleting comments rather than taking down the fake bags?  The commission they would make on a few fake bags is not worth their reputation.


----------



## Luxlynx

I bought a LV scarf and it was real, but now that i was at VC for a couple of days it was fake chanelbags :O how can they miss this? I will not buy there until they get better.


----------



## ironic568

Romar said:


> The material/leather.. -Lack of- description. Price.  Authenticity card. Look at the other item this seller has sold, like the Chanel backpack: Comments made, which are deleted almost instantly by VC.  But the authencity card really gives it away...


All the Chanel bags this seller has for sale/sold are fake and they are poorly constructed fakes, too. Instead of wasting time on price negotiations with us, their curation team should do a crash course on how to detect (previous obvious) fakes to keep their website clean and reverse their reputation that is heading down the drain.
I do believe that once these bags are sent in, their authenticators will cancel the sales. I guess we'll see whether the links/bags have been removed, or not when we check back a few weeks from now....


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> who dares wins I've actually never been scammed, but had a couple of nasty chargebacks, and some buyers made me accept returns using fake reasons, but they did return what they bought and in same condition. Most transactions go smooth (fingers crossed)


Yes, those charge backs and buyer's remorse scenarios are also reasons I'm staying far away from Ebay for items I can't afford to lose.


----------



## linneagsun

So my mom used the site for the first time to buy a preloved Metis. She bought it on the 18th but the woman she bought it from still hasn't shipped it and my mom is getting less and less hopeful that she even will. I have never used the site before so I know nothing about it so I was wondering if anyone here have had a similar experience where the seller have been slow with shipping?


----------



## Saich2

linneagsun said:


> So my mom used the site for the first time to buy a preloved Metis. She bought it on the 18th but the woman she bought it from still hasn't shipped it and my mom is getting less and less hopeful that she even will. I have never used the site before so I know nothing about it so I was wondering if anyone here have had a similar experience where the seller have been slow with shipping?


If I was you and you cannot get any response from the seller would just do a charge back with PayPal....I really hope you paid that way....then tell VC what you have done.....don't wait for VC as they will tell you, you have to wait 30 days Don't wait act now if the seller has not responded to you....this happens a lot on VC and if you go the VC route it will drag on for months, just contact PayPal and tell them you cannot get in touch with seller if you cannot and VC will refund you straight away through PayPal.......I hope it works out....try reading some of the experiences people have had with VC on here.


----------



## linneagsun

Saich2 said:


> If I was you and you cannot get any response from the seller would just do a charge back with PayPal....I really hope you paid that way....then tell VC what you have done.....don't wait for VC as they will tell you, you have to wait 30 days Don't wait act now if the seller has not responded to you....this happens a lot on VC and if you go the VC route it will drag on for months, just contact PayPal and tell them you cannot get in touch with seller if you cannot and VC will refund you straight away through PayPal.......I hope it works out....try reading some of the experiences people have had with VC on here.


My mom used a Swedish system called Klarna (it's like paypal) and is paying in instalments so no money has been charged yet. But how do I contact the seller? It feels like I've checked her page a hundred times but I can't find a message option or something similar…

And thanks, I will go back and read through some posts and see what people say!


----------



## Saich2

linneagsun said:


> My mom used a Swedish system called Klarna (it's like paypal) and is paying in instalments so no money has been charged yet. But how do I contact the seller? It feels like I've checked her page a hundred times but I can't find a message option or something similar…
> 
> And thanks, I will go back and read through some posts and see what people say!


The only way you can contact the seller is to leave a comment under the item you have bought if you get no reply would get in touch with Klarna and cancel the transaction then tell VC......VC have this awful system where you cannot contact the seller direct you have to leave a comment under the item and you need to make sure the seller answers and not VC unless its being sold by VC itself


----------



## nicole0612

linneagsun said:


> My mom used a Swedish system called Klarna (it's like paypal) and is paying in instalments so no money has been charged yet. But how do I contact the seller? It feels like I've checked her page a hundred times but I can't find a message option or something similar…
> 
> And thanks, I will go back and read through some posts and see what people say!



Sometimes the item has shipped despite no notifications, so I wish you luck! I waited and waited for a seller to ship a belt that I purchased so I finally sent her a message and she said she has shipped it over a week ago. I thought she was fibbing, but suddenly I got the vestiaire notification that very night that it was approved and it came from France to the USA within the next 2 days.


----------



## Romar

linneagsun said:


> So my mom used the site for the first time to buy a preloved Metis. She bought it on the 18th but the woman she bought it from still hasn't shipped it and my mom is getting less and less hopeful that she even will. I have never used the site before so I know nothing about it so I was wondering if anyone here have had a similar experience where the seller have been slow with shipping?


Fingers crossed that the seller will send it to VC. When a seller is non-responsive my skin starts to crawl... Maybe the seller has the bag for sale on other sites and will wait till the last moment to send it to VC, providing it has not been sold -for a better price and with less commission to pay-. 
It's ridiculous that the buyer has to pay immediately and then has to wait....without the possibility to contact the seller directly. Please bear in mind that VC quickly deletes all messages which they regard as unpleasant or in which the seller is giving her indentity. It's also ridiculous that the seller has one month to send the item to VC.
So: as said here before: Always use PayPal and if you have any doubts wether the seller wil send the item: open a dispute and try to get your money back.
Always read the comments under a seller's sold articles: Many sellers post a message thanking the buyer for the purchase and saying that the item will be shipped then and then.
If a seller is non-responsive and has a negative record regarding shipment: DO NOT BUY!! Even if it's an item you want  so badly and the price is good... Chances are you will get disappointed and frustrated!


----------



## linneagsun

Thanks for the help everyone!! I'll try to get in contact with the seller and just take it from there - will post an update so you all get to know how it went


----------



## Tinkle_Winkle

Hi.. I live in Europe zone but I do not live in France. I  sometimes sell my unused items at VC... Yesterday, I checked my account and it showed my income summary. Unexpectedly, there was a note stated that "Please kindly note that your transactions may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. Find out more."

I have a few questions:
- As I do not live in France, do I need to pay/declare tax there? 
- Also, when the items are sold, VC already deducts commission + tax. Isn't this count?
- If I have to pay tax, what is the minimum amount to get wave how much is tax rate, whom I should contact to?

Sorry to ask so many questions. I am very confused and I am not familiar with French law system. I have tried to contact VC but no reply yet. Also, I try to find information but most of website are in French.  If anybody can give me some advices, that will be much helpful... Thank you.


----------



## loveloverad

How many from France to the US? They shipped via DHL.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Tinkle_Winkle said:


> Hi.. I live in Europe zone but I do not live in France. I  sometimes sell my unused items at VC... Yesterday, I checked my account and it showed my income summary. Unexpectedly, there was a note stated that "Please kindly note that your transactions may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. Find out more."
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - As I do not live in France, do I need to pay/declare tax there?
> - Also, when the items are sold, VC already deducts commission + tax. Isn't this count?
> - If I have to pay tax, what is the minimum amount to get wave how much is tax rate, whom I should contact to?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions. I am very confused and I am not familiar with French law system. I have tried to contact VC but no reply yet. Also, I try to find information but most of website are in French.  If anybody can give me some advices, that will be much helpful... Thank you.



I think you should ask an accountant in your country. I believe they are talking about income tax and social security on the money that you made but the tax they deducted was sales tax (?). If you do not reside in France, then you probably do not have to pay income tax there (even though they could claim that is where the money was made) but you may have to in your own country (depending on your local regulations - a lot of countries allow you to sell without having to pay income and other wage-related taxes up to a certain limit). Again, an accountant should be able to advise.


----------



## jmc3007

Tinkle_Winkle said:


> Hi.. I live in Europe zone but I do not live in France. I  sometimes sell my unused items at VC... Yesterday, I checked my account and it showed my income summary. Unexpectedly, there was a note stated that "Please kindly note that your transactions may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. Find out more."
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - As I do not live in France, do I need to pay/declare tax there?
> - Also, when the items are sold, VC already deducts commission + tax. Isn't this count?
> - If I have to pay tax, what is the minimum amount to get wave how much is tax rate, whom I should contact to?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions. I am very confused and I am not familiar with French law system. I have tried to contact VC but no reply yet. Also, I try to find information but most of website are in French.  If anybody can give me some advices, that will be much helpful... Thank you.


VC sent a subsequent email to clarify that the summary report only goes to you and not any government agencies.


----------



## linneagsun

linneagsun said:


> Thanks for the help everyone!! I'll try to get in contact with the seller and just take it from there - will post an update so you all get to know how it went


So a update on what happened. Tried to get in contact with the seller and failed, but my mom still wanted to wait a little longer. Still no confirmation that the seller ever shipped it but out of the blue we got a message saying that the purse was being authenticated. It took about 3 days, plus 1 day to ship it from France but now she finally got her bag!

Don't know if we're ever going to buy from them again (I felt extremely stressed and anxious, and the bag wasn't even for me) but if so I will heed the warning and only use Paypal/Klarna. Thank you so much to everyone who gave advice - it was super helpful!!


----------



## Tinkle_Winkle

Hi BeautyAddict58 , jmc3007 ... Thank you for your advices. I think I might be over panic as if  I have to pay tax to the French government. Regarding to capital gain tax in my country,   I  will re-check with an accountant.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi all, I’m very seriously considering buying a bag on VC. I’m a little nervous because it would be from a private seller who has only made one sale before, and also no returns. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## Wamgurl

I’ve never had a problem. Both of my purchases were from overseas and the were shipped surprisingly quick and wee just as described.


----------



## Romar

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi all, I’m very seriously considering buying a bag on VC. I’m a little nervous because it would be from a private seller who has only made one sale before, and also no returns. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks so much!


Can you give the ref.nr. of the bag you're looking at buying? Maybe we can give you some advise based on our experiences with VC.


----------



## Gabs007

Selling on VC is a total nightmare though, they really try to push the prices down and the price offers you get are ridiculous, most of the people there don't actually seem to want to buy, even if you accept their offer, it expires


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Romar said:


> Can you give the ref.nr. of the bag you're looking at buying? Maybe we can give you some advise based on our experiences with VC.


4419361!

I just made an offer and she accepted, so I guess I have 24 hours to buy! If anyone has strong words of warning, please let me know, but the bag looks authentic and new and I’m satisfied with the price I paid, so if there are no red flags (please let me know if you spot any!) I’m likely to buy! If there are, I’ll probably give this one up for good!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> Selling on VC is a total nightmare though, they really try to push the prices down and the price offers you get are ridiculous, most of the people there don't actually seem to want to buy, even if you accept their offer, it expires


I wrote in to complain about their lowballing on our listing prices.  They acknowledged that they have become more aggressive about it and that if we see the same items listed at higher prices, those were listed before they "realigned" with secondhand market prices.

At the very least, they do not let people make offer less than 30% of the listing prices, and you can turn the offer option off.  That's way better than Poshmark which forces you to entertain ridiculous unrestricted lowball offers.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 4419361!
> 
> I just made an offer and she accepted, so I guess I have 24 hours to buy! If anyone has strong words of warning, please let me know, but the bag looks authentic and new and I’m satisfied with the price I paid, so if there are no red flags (please let me know if you spot any!) I’m likely to buy! If there are, I’ll probably give this one up for good!



I don't know anything about that seller but I doubt that bag model would have many replicas floating around as its a fairly unique style.  People have suggested paying with paypal as it is easier to put in a dispute if you don't feel VC has done a good job with their quality inspection or the seller doesn't ship in a timely manner.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> Selling on VC is a total nightmare though, they really try to push the prices down and the price offers you get are ridiculous, most of the people there don't actually seem to want to buy, even if you accept their offer, it expires


Regarding people making offers and then not following through--I have had that a lot and it is very annoying.  That is the one improvement Poshmark has over VC--binding offers!  Are you also a US seller?  I think this happens a lot because people see the item price and think they will buy, but then when they go to check out, assuming they live in the EU, they see very larges duties and shipping fees tacked on when buying from a US seller and they abandon the transaction.


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I wrote in to complain about their lowballing on our listing prices.  They acknowledged that they have become more aggressive about it and that if we see the same items listed at higher prices, those were listed before they "realigned" with secondhand market prices.


I did the same some time ago when they suggested a brand new chanel jumbo price to be in a range of £3k (bought for £4.5k). Then I had a lengthy argument with them - they kept pushing that his is a second market stuff and needs to be discounted but somehow people sneak eg. chanel minis for £3.5k (store price £2.3k) etc. Didn't get anywhere. Not sure on the items being placed expensive before 'realignment' as i keep seeing overly expensive/above market price stuff listed only recently.

Hate them and agree on the offers (some offers are so low therefore offensive and also people make offers and then don't buy which stops other offers for 24hrs). Having said this, other marketplaces have even higher fees while low visits vs Vestiaire (all my high end designer stuff was sold within 1-2 days). Ebay would never be an option above £1k worth of bags.


----------



## Gabs007

Might not be the seller's fault, depending on which service you use (I thought I downloaded Parcelforce as they said post office, turned out to be Hermes) it sometimes sits for weeks in a depot, no further tracking available, I was quite nervous...

I have a couple of things on there really really cheap, Vestaire tried to push the price down even further, I ended up deleting and rather bin them, but still getting joke offers. I think I scrap it, simply not really worth it. Seriously wish there was a company about for high end goods that isn't a total rip off


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nikka007 said:


> I did the same some time ago when they suggested a brand new chanel jumbo price to be in a range of £3k (bought for £4.5k). Then I had a lengthy argument with them - they kept pushing that his is a second market stuff and needs to be discounted but somehow people sneak eg. chanel minis for £3.5k (store price £2.3k) etc. Didn't get anywhere. Not sure on the items being placed expensive before 'realignment' as i keep seeing overly expensive/above market price stuff listed only recently.
> 
> Hate them and agree on the offers (some offers are so low therefore offensive and also people make offers and then don't buy which stops other offers for 24hrs). Having said this, other marketplaces have even higher fees while low visits vs Vestiaire (all my high end designer stuff was sold within 1-2 days). Ebay would never be an option above £1k worth of bags.



Certain brands and bag models will sell very close to original price, including chanel jumbo, and they should know this.  They are losing sales over this.  Luckily here in the US we have many other site options; I also use Tradesy and Poshmark but they are US-only.  

You should actually look at Lollipuff--they are small, US-based but accept international buyers/sellers and only take 9% fee.  They authenticate everything by computer before allowing it to go on the site.  The main authenticator is a chanel expert.  You can set your own price.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Might not be the seller's fault, depending on which service you use (I thought I downloaded Parcelforce as they said post office, turned out to be Hermes) it sometimes sits for weeks in a depot, no further tracking available, I was quite nervous...



Yeah, when i had to send a few times with post office (turned to be Hermes), the item would arrive in Paris after 7-10 days (and tracking wasn't saying what's going on). Typically I sent via DHL and it's next day there but sometimes I can't WFH while trusting my work 'post office' to expedite for me is too much for my nerves.


----------



## Gabs007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Regarding people making offers and then not following through--I have had that a lot and it is very annoying.  That is the one improvement Poshmark has over VC--binding offers!  Are you also a US seller?  I think this happens a lot because people see the item price and think they will buy, but then when they go to check out, assuming they live in the EU, they see very larges duties and shipping fees tacked on when buying from a US seller and they abandon the transaction.



Nope, I am in the UK for the time being, moving away from there, hence me selling the stuff, but you get ridiculously low offers again and again, after a while you just go "Oh heck, it's gone then" the same person (as it was always the same odd price offer) then disappears. I'm giving away as much as I can already, never really thought that it would be so hard to get rid of really high end quality designer items.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> Might not be the seller's fault, depending on which service you use (I thought I downloaded Parcelforce as they said post office, turned out to be Hermes) it sometimes sits for weeks in a depot, no further tracking available, I was quite nervous...
> 
> I have a couple of things on there really really cheap, Vestaire tried to push the price down even further, I ended up deleting and rather bin them, but still getting joke offers. I think I scrap it, simply not really worth it. Seriously wish there was a company about for high end goods that isn't a total rip off


Which brands are you trying to sell?


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Certain brands and bag models will sell very close to original price, including chanel jumbo, and they should know this.  They are losing sales over this.  Luckily here in the US we have many other site options; I also use Tradesy and Poshmark but they are US-only.
> 
> You should actually look at Lollipuff--they are small, US-based but accept international buyers/sellers and only take 9% fee.  They authenticate everything by computer before allowing it to go on the site.  The main authenticator is a chanel expert.  You can set your own price.



Yeah - was ready to drop the price around 3.8-4k (bag unused, full docs, box, ribbons, cards etc.) but they didn't get the memo this is a catch anyway.

Thanks for the suggestion - would they need to pay customs though? It's the main reason I never tried Fashionphile or Yoogi's or the one you're suggesting.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> Nope, I am in the UK for the time being, moving away from there, hence me selling the stuff, but you get ridiculously low offers again and again, after a while you just go "Oh heck, it's gone then" the same person (as it was always the same odd price offer) then disappears. I'm giving away as much as I can already, never really thought that it would be so hard to get rid of really high end quality designer items.


Oh so it's just people being flaky.    That's annoying.  They should authorize payment when someone makes and offer, and if it is accepted, the funds have already been taken.


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Oh so it's just people being flaky.    That's annoying.  They should authorize payment when someone makes and offer, and if it is accepted, the funds have already been taken.


The super annoying thing though is what i experienced yesterday. Was selling Celine Nano, got some stupid offers, then more sensible, accepted but then potential buyer didn't bother and then many good offers followed but I couldn't accept them making potential buyers annoyed. One of them just posted a question and I dropped the price to the level she wanted and then sold.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nikka007 said:


> Yeah - was ready to drop the price around 3.8-4k (bag unused, full docs, box, ribbons, cards etc.) but they didn't get the memo this is a catch anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion - would they need to pay customs though? It's the main reason I never tried Fashionphile or Yoogi's or the one you're suggesting.


Yes I imagine they would have to pay customs.  I'm not sure the best way to deal with that, but there are definitely numerous international sellers on there.

Fashionphile has pretty much moved to all upfront buyout and no consignment.  I'm not sure how they would factor having to pay customs into their buyout offers.  But upfront buyout offers are always lower than what you could make on consignment anyway.


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yes I imagine they would have to pay customs.  I'm not sure the best way to deal with that, but there are definitely numerous international sellers on there.
> 
> Fashionphile has pretty much moved to all upfront buyout and no consignment.  I'm not sure how they would factor having to pay customs into their buyout offers.  But upfront buyout offers are always lower than what you could make on consignment anyway.


I don't have anything now to sell (or nothing major to bother) but once I have, I'll get my lazy arse to check out what's the story for non US sellers. Thanks!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nikka007 said:


> The super annoying thing though is what i experienced yesterday. Was selling Celine Nano, got some stupid offers, then more sensible, accepted but they potential buyer didn't bother and then many good offers followed but I couldn't accept them making potential buyers annoyed. One of them just posted a question and I dropped the price to the level she wanted and then sold.


I have actually had to do this--I got numerous offers but one was outstanding, so I did just drop the price and put up a comment on the listing that I couldn't entertain the multiple offers, I dropped to my lowest price and someone should just buy it at that price if they wanted it.


----------



## Gabs007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Certain brands and bag models will sell very close to original price, including chanel jumbo, and they should know this.  They are losing sales over this.  Luckily here in the US we have many other site options; I also use Tradesy and Poshmark but they are US-only.
> 
> You should actually look at Lollipuff--they are small, US-based but accept international buyers/sellers and only take 9% fee.  They authenticate everything by computer before allowing it to go on the site.  The main authenticator is a chanel expert.  You can set your own price.



I had a look, I am not selling any bags, seriously, bags don't take up that much room and are investments, just selling clothes and them raving on about PP, that really puts me off, if I accept PP from abroad the currency conversion is totally a killer as PP will really take you for a ride on this, then the buyer can dispute and you might never get your item back. I take another look at them, but seriously, not overly keen to sell to the US, go through the whole customs declaration hassle and all that, then get only a fraction due to PP giving me a horrendous currency exchange rate and slapping me with charges for the transfer in another currency


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have actually had to do this--I got numerous offers but one was outstanding, so I did just drop the price and put up a comment on the listing that I couldn't entertain the multiple offers, I dropped to my lowest price and someone should just buy it at that price if they wanted it.


I suppose it's the only way but I kind of felt stupid when so many people didn't get their offers replied (to the earlier points, I'm a trusted seller there and would rather want to keep good reputation (in case).


----------



## ironic568

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi all, I’m very seriously considering buying a bag on VC. I’m a little nervous because it would be from a private seller who has only made one sale before, and also no returns. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks so much!


I would ask for all necessary pictures so you can determine the condition of the bag yourself. Don't rely on your seller to accurately describe the condition of the bag, or on VC for a proper quality control. As can be read throughout this thread, many items in not so good condition were able to pass their quality check as "very good condition."
If possible, also have the bag authenticated before buying, you will save yourself lots of potential hassle this way.


----------



## Saich2

I really don't understand about making an offer on VC, while I have bought a couple of items on their never made an offer as it all seems so confusing (I am not the brightest spark....lol). What I think happens is you make an offer then you need to wait for the seller to be on line to accept or decline it....but while I am in the UK their is still a time difference, and you have a limited time to buy the item if offer is accepted, not sure what that limited time is......but you could be up all night or keep going on my laptop (don't own a smart phone) to check ....all seems rather odd to me....If I have got this all wrong can someone put me right please On Ebay if you make an offer and its accepted that's it, its binding but its not like that on VC like a lot of things are not.


----------



## nicole0612

Saich2 said:


> I really don't understand about making an offer on VC, while I have bought a couple of items on their never made an offer as it all seems so confusing (I am not the brightest spark....lol). What I think happens is you make an offer then you need to wait for the seller to be on line to accept or decline it....but while I am in the UK their is still a time difference, and you have a limited time to buy the item if offer is accepted, not sure what that limited time is......but you could be up all night or keep going on my laptop (don't own a smart phone) to check ....all seems rather odd to me....If I have got this all wrong can someone put me right please On Ebay if you make an offer and its accepted that's it, its binding but its not like that on VC like a lot of things are not.


You are correct.  You make an offer (some items have this option and some do not, it's the seller's choice), and when the seller gets a notification of the offer (either they log on, or they can opt into notifications via email or text when they get an offer, again some do and some don't), but the alerts seem to be delayed, and you are correct to consider the time difference.  So give it ~12 hours for the seller to see it, but it can be less time of course.  Once they decide on if they want to respond to your offer and do so, you will also receive an email/text if you have opted in (check your settings on your account page), or you can check the website.  The time to counter or purchase after the seller accepts your offer is quite long, at least 24 hours.


----------



## Saich2

nicole0612 said:


> You are correct.  You make an offer (some items have this option and some do not, it's the seller's choice), and when the seller gets a notification of the offer (either they log on, or they can opt into notifications via email or text when they get an offer, again some do and some don't), but the alerts seem to be delayed, and you are correct to consider the time difference.  So give it ~12 hours for the seller to see it, but it can be less time of course.  Once they decide on if they want to respond to your offer and do so, you will also receive an email/text if you have opted in (check your settings on your account page), or you can check the website.  The time to counter or purchase after the seller accepts your offer is quite long, at least 24 hours.


That's brilliant nicole0612 so you have at least 24 hours to respond of course I would respond quicker but just did not want to be stuck on the laptop non stop.....I guess if they accept I make sure the price is change then add it to my basket and buy it.....is that correct??? or do I again contact the seller before hand of buying and her accepting. I do wonder why VC are so complicated (well to me) their is far easier way of doing things. Thank you for your help


----------



## Romar

Saich2 said:


> That's brilliant nicole0612 so you have at least 24 hours to respond of course I would respond quicker but just did not want to be stuck on the laptop non stop.....I guess if they accept I make sure the price is change then add it to my basket and buy it.....is that correct??? or do I again contact the seller before hand of buying and her accepting. I do wonder why VC are so complicated (well to me) their is far easier way of doing things. Thank you for your help


If the seller accepts your offer or if you accept the offer of the seller, you have 24 hours to buy the item at the agreed price. It's a bit confusing, because during that time you will still see the original lrice next to the item.
That is because anybody else can still buy the item at the original price.
Only when you put the item in your basket -within 24 hours- you will see the agreed lower price for which only you can buy it.
The seller can only accept one offer and should any better offer come by within 24 hours, the seller cannot accept that offer, which of course is very frustrating.
So, what you see is: Should the buyer whose offer was accepted not buy the item within a considerable amount of time; the seller will lower the original price for anyone to buy.
So all in all: offer accepted: do not wait for the price to change, because it will not.
Only when you put it in your basket, you will see the price you offered!
I admit: very confusing and it took me a while to figure out as well.


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> If the seller accepts your offer or if you accept the offer of the seller, you have 24 hours to buy the item at the agreed price. It's a bit confusing, because during that time you will still see the original lrice next to the item.
> That is because anybody else can still buy the item at the original price.
> Only when you put the item in your basket -within 24 hours- you will see the agreed lower price for which only you can buy it.
> The seller can only accept one offer and should any better offer come by within 24 hours, the seller cannot accept that offer, which of course is very frustrating.
> So, what you see is: Should the buyer whose offer was accepted not buy the item within a considerable amount of time; the seller will lower the original price for anyone to buy.
> So all in all: offer accepted: do not wait for the price to change, because it will not.
> Only when you put it in your basket, you will see the price you offered!
> I admit: very confusing and it took me a while to figure out as well.


Oh WOW Romar that's brilliant. I shall refer to what you have written and try the offer thing if I buy from VC again. I have been waiting weeks for a reply from VC regarding a dress I have on my watch list, had it their for ages. VC have it now and the seller not responding to VC...so that one sounds a bit "iffy" to me...posted about it a couple of pages ago...anyway thank you so much again. I think I still prefer Ebay for Alexander McQueen clothes and have 7 on my watching page but all in the US so customs to the UK are huge...still who knows might win the lottery this week


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I bought a Balenciaga bracelet on Vestiaire (Double Tour, unuesd) in the beginning of January. It's been well over a month and I still haven't received my purchase. I contacted customer service about two weeks ago to check what was going and they replied they'd look into it. Still haven't heard a peep after that. This last week I've sent about four inquiries about the bracelet but received no answer.

Anybody else experience something like this with Vestiaire?


----------



## Romar

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I bought a Balenciaga bracelet on Vestiaire (Double Tour, unuesd) in the beginning of January. It's been well over a month and I still haven't received my purchase. I contacted customer service about two weeks ago to check what was going and they replied they'd look into it. Still haven't heard a peep after that. This last week I've sent about four inquiries about the bracelet but received no answer.
> 
> Anybody else experience something like this with Vestiaire?


Has the seller send the bracelet to VC and has it been checked, accepted and shipped?
If the seller doesn't send the sold item to VC within a month, the sale will be cancelled and you wil get your money back.
If the bracelet has been checked, accepted and shipped, you will receive a tracking code so you can follow the delivery.
I bought some small items and they were shipped last week, but because of the bad weather -snow- they're still not handled by La Poste and I have no idea how long it will take to receive them
Very frustrating.


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> Has the seller send the bracelet to VC and has it been checked, accepted and shipped?
> If the seller doesn't send the sold item to VC within a month, the sale will be cancelled and you wil get your money back.
> If the bracelet has been checked, accepted and shipped, you will receive a tracking code so you can follow the delivery.
> I bought some small items and they were shipped last week, but because of the bad weather -snow- they're still not handled by La Poste and I have no idea how long it will take to receive them
> Very frustrating.


I hope you get your things soon. I just put in an offer and follow your instructions so now just got to wait and see


----------



## Saich2

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I bought a Balenciaga bracelet on Vestiaire (Double Tour, unuesd) in the beginning of January. It's been well over a month and I still haven't received my purchase. I contacted customer service about two weeks ago to check what was going and they replied they'd look into it. Still haven't heard a peep after that. This last week I've sent about four inquiries about the bracelet but received no answer.
> 
> Anybody else experience something like this with Vestiaire?


If you have had no reply from the seller would have open a case with Paypal well before this. If they are not replying then something wrong in my opinion.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Romar said:


> Has the seller send the bracelet to VC and has it been checked, accepted and shipped?
> If the seller doesn't send the sold item to VC within a month, the sale will be cancelled and you wil get your money back.
> If the bracelet has been checked, accepted and shipped, you will receive a tracking code so you can follow the delivery.
> I bought some small items and they were shipped last week, but because of the bad weather -snow- they're still not handled by La Poste and I have no idea how long it will take to receive them
> Very frustrating.


The anticipation waiting for new bags and slg is nerve-wracking sometimes,yes 

Vestiaire sent me a confirmation that they had received the bracelet and that it had been sent on to me. No tracking info that I remember. I need to check my e-mails from them again. It's just frustrating that Vestiaire won't even answer my e-mails.

Just checked my account at Vestiaire, and there was a tracking number. Usually you get all of this sent to you in an e-mail so that's why I didn't check my account. I followed the tracking number and it said it was sent to me on the 12th of January and is still in transit... and there is a note from La Poste that due to weather conditions they haven't been able to deliver.

OK, maybe there's still a chance it will get here. Thank you for the advise!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Saich2 said:


> If you have had no reply from the seller would have open a case with Paypal well before this. If they are not replying then something wrong in my opinion.


It seems it is due to the severe weather conditions in France so I'll be a little more patient and hope it will come. The seller has sent it to V. and they in turn have sent it to me. It's just annoying that V. can't explain this because I haven't kept up with what's happening in France right now. I understand that they have huge difficulties so in comparison I can easily wait for a bracelet.


----------



## Romar

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The anticipation waiting for new bags and slg is nerve-wracking sometimes,yes
> 
> Vestiaire sent me a confirmation that they had received the bracelet and that it had been sent on to me. No tracking info that I remember. I need to check my e-mails from them again. It's just frustrating that Vestiaire won't even answer my e-mails.
> 
> Just checked my account at Vestiaire, and there was a tracking number. Usually you get all of this sent to you in an e-mail so that's why I didn't check my account. I followed the tracking number and it said it was sent to me on the 12th of January and is still in transit... and there is a note from La Poste that due to weather conditions they haven't been able to deliver.
> 
> OK, maybe there's still a chance it will get here. Thank you for the advise!


I would really starting to get worried if i has been sent on January 12....
The bad weather which caused interruption in delivery in France only started in the beginning of February.
Before that time everything was more or less normal.
My items were shipped from February 7th and are still "in transit" due to severe weather conditions, while delivery usually onlly takes 2 working days. The weather conditions are OK now, so If I don't receive them within a week from now, I will open a PayPal dispute.
Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Romar said:


> I would really starting to get worried if i has been sent on January 12....
> The bad weather which caused interruption in delivery in France only started in the beginning of February.
> Before that time everything was more or less normal.
> My items were shipped from February 7th and are still "in transit" due to severe weather conditions, while delivery usually onlly takes 2 working days. The weather conditions are OK now, so If I don't receive them within a week from now, I will open a PayPal dispute.
> Good luck and please keep us posted.


I'll have a look at it later today and I'll keep you posted. But I really wanted that bracelet...


----------



## Lmgrr

I read a lot of these threads, and find them very useful when I am about to purchase a bag. I had a bad experience with Vestiaire Colelctive, and felt the ened to share it here. 


Beware of Vestiaire Collective - I am no longer going to shop with them. I had read several negative reviews about the website before, but decided to try them out anyway. They had a promotoin going on, so I decided to purchase an item. Vestiaire Collective is failing to honour this promotion. I should have heeded the warnings made by previous customers to not use their website. I would recomend Depop, or even ebay, over Vestiaire Collective.


----------



## Selenet

nikka007 said:


> The super annoying thing though is what i experienced yesterday. Was selling Celine Nano, got some stupid offers, then more sensible, accepted but then potential buyer didn't bother and then many good offers followed but I couldn't accept them making potential buyers annoyed. One of them just posted a question and I dropped the price to the level she wanted and then sold.



I always make everyone a counter offer that is like 1€ cheaper. When they accept my offer, I can still receive and reply to other offers. I don't accept offers for this exact reason anymore, I just make a counter offer that is almost the same (I mean 1€ doesn't make any difference when it is already an expensive piece and usually doesn't affect the comission).


----------



## doni

Selenet said:


> I always make everyone a counter offer that is like 1€ cheaper. When they accept my offer, I can still receive and reply to other offers. I don't accept offers for this exact reason anymore, I just make a counter offer that is almost the same (I mean 1€ doesn't make any difference when it is already an expensive piece and usually doesn't affect the comission).


Why not just disable the offer option for your postings?


----------



## Selenet

doni said:


> Why not just disable the offer option for your postings?



People seem to like making offers. Almost everything I have sold was through an offer. I always have a little air in my prices so that I can lower them and both me and the buyer feel we have a good deal!


----------



## EmilyM111

Selenet said:


> I always make everyone a counter offer that is like 1€ cheaper. When they accept my offer, I can still receive and reply to other offers. I don't accept offers for this exact reason anymore, I just make a counter offer that is almost the same (I mean 1€ doesn't make any difference when it is already an expensive piece and usually doesn't affect the comission).


Makes sense. WIll try next time


----------



## Saich2

Selenet said:


> People seem to like making offers. Almost everything I have sold was through an offer. I always have a little air in my prices so that I can lower them and both me and the buyer feel we have a good deal!


I do like it when the seller says make an offer, but I am one of those people who has just made a good offer (well I thought so) only £20 cheaper then the original price, never ever made an offer before on VC always paid full price. The thing I don't like with this offer thing is when I in particular make an offer that's as high as I will go, I don't like all this going backwards and forwards....perhaps because I am from the UK don't know but find it rude. I gave the price which I was and could afford to pay so wish she had just decline the offer instead of trying to lower it, then lower it again not into all that I am afraid.
Plus when you make an offer you cannot write anything like this is as high as I can go which seems daft but then VC do have this thing where they delete a conversation or question they don't like even if its polite and a normal question most strange


----------



## Selenet

Saich2 said:


> I do like it when the seller says make an offer, but I am one of those people who has just made a good offer (well I thought so) only £20 cheaper then the original price, never ever made an offer before on VC always paid full price. The thing I don't like with this offer thing is when I in particular make an offer that's as high as I will go, I don't like all this going backwards and forwards....perhaps because I am from the UK don't know but find it rude. I gave the price which I was and could afford to pay so wish she had just decline the offer instead of trying to lower it, then lower it again not into all that I am afraid.
> Plus when you make an offer you cannot write anything like this is as high as I can go which seems daft but then VC do have this thing where they delete a conversation or question they don't like even if its polite and a normal question most strange


That's kinda true. I wish there was a comment possibility in the offers! 
Now that I think of it, making an offer is good for another reason too -you see whether the seller is responsive or not. If I buy something, I want to be sure the seller sends it and I don't have to wait my refund for a month....


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lmgrr said:


> I read a lot of these threads, and find them very useful when I am about to purchase a bag. I had a bad experience with Vestiaire Colelctive, and felt the ened to share it here.
> 
> 
> Beware of Vestiaire Collective - I am no longer going to shop with them. I had read several negative reviews about the website before, but decided to try them out anyway. They had a promotoin going on, so I decided to purchase an item. Vestiaire Collective is failing to honour this promotion. I should have heeded the warnings made by previous customers to not use their website. I would recomend Depop, or even ebay, over Vestiaire Collective.


Why did they fail to honor the promotion? I purchased a bag with a promotion last week; it was honored and I got my bag in a timely manner (I did be sure to check that the seller was responsive in advance though).


----------



## EmilyM111

Saich2 said:


> I do like it when the seller says make an offer, but I am one of those people who has just made a good offer (well I thought so) only £20 cheaper then the original price, never ever made an offer before on VC always paid full price. The thing I don't like with this offer thing is when I in particular make an offer that's as high as I will go, I don't like all this going backwards and forwards....perhaps because I am from the UK don't know but find it rude. I gave the price which I was and could afford to pay so wish she had just decline the offer instead of trying to lower it, then lower it again not into all that I am afraid.
> Plus when you make an offer you cannot write anything like this is as high as I can go which seems daft but then VC do have this thing where they delete a conversation or question they don't like even if its polite and a normal question most strange


I suppose when your offer is literally £20 lower than it's kind of rude to bargain.
So here's my logic on higher value items. Let's assume my price is £1500. You gave me £1300. Rather than decline I'm trying to actually respect you and give the idea what my lowest price would be and send back £1400 - if the item is attractive to you, maybe you'd want to stretch yourself. Ideally the price would be in the sensible range and negotiations wouldn't need to happen but sometimes it's hard to gauge - you see sold items in the range of your initial price but then when you put item in the same condition + all paperwork that those items wouldn't have, you won't get anyone interested.
Due to a commission and Vestiaire pushing the initial price super low you fight for those extra 00s.


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Why did they fail to honor the promotion? I purchased a bag with a promotion last week; it was honored and I got my bag in a timely manner (I did be sure to check that the seller was responsive in advance though).


I wonder if OP did not put in the discount code during checkout?  Maybe she thought the discount was applied afterwards. Otherwise how can the price be higher than the total reflected when paying after the discount code is applied?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if OP did not put in the discount code during checkout?  Maybe she thought the discount was applied afterwards. Otherwise how can the price be higher than the total reflected when paying after the discount code is applied?


Sounds like it.


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> Oh WOW Romar that's brilliant. I shall refer to what you have written and try the offer thing if I buy from VC again. I have been waiting weeks for a reply from VC regarding a dress I have on my watch list, had it their for ages. VC have it now and the seller not responding to VC...so that one sounds a bit "iffy" to me...posted about it a couple of pages ago...anyway thank you so much again. I think I still prefer Ebay for Alexander McQueen clothes and have 7 on my watching page but all in the US so customs to the UK are huge...still who knows might win the lottery this week



Ooooh what MCQueen pieces are you watching?


----------



## charkwayteow

Has anyone else been hit with an extra import duty/tax upon arrival? The item in question arrived from France on US soil today, scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but I just got an e-mail from DHL saying that I owe $193 in import duties/taxes, but I already paid those via Vestiaire which is reflected on my invoice (and also $100 over DHL's price mind you, but that's not the point). After reading some of the posts on this thread I'm worried about VC's customer service and I'd really like to have this resolved ASAP to avoid shipment delays


----------



## Saich2

jamamcg said:


> Ooooh what MCQueen pieces are you watching?


LOL  jamamcg......I have 3 Alexander McQueen dresses on my watching page, it was 4 but the buyer wanted to go back and forth when put in an offer just £20 from the asking price. I have bought 2 things from VC before and always bought at what the buyer ask for, so thanks to 2 people on here decide to try the offer thing, only offer £20 lower then the asking price and she was going backwards and forwards wanting just a bit more...I don't do that if I make an offer that's what I think the item worth and what I can afford at the time, find it rude, but their you go. I am addicted to Alexander McQueen clothes and clutches and Fendi Spy bags. This is one of the items I did buy of VC and its the most stunning dress. Their one on Ebay for sale and its cheaper.....then I got it for most annoying..lol....


----------



## nicole0612

charkwayteow said:


> Has anyone else been hit with an extra import duty/tax upon arrival? The item in question arrived from France on US soil today, scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but I just got an e-mail from DHL saying that I owe $193 in import duties/taxes, but I already paid those via Vestiaire which is reflected on my invoice (and also $100 over DHL's price mind you, but that's not the point). After reading some of the posts on this thread I'm worried about VC's customer service and I'd really like to have this resolved ASAP to avoid shipment delays



This happened to me and I had to contact DHL with the reference number in the message they sent you (they are actually very responsive). They had me send a copy of the bill showing I had paid customs already. I think I sent them a screenshot. The item was released later that day. DHL may charge a nominal handling fee though. In the future always defer the customs payment to when the item actually arrives because Vestiaire always overestimates the charge and they do not refund any charge above the actual fee.


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> View attachment 3968887
> 
> LOL  jamamcg......I have 3 Alexander McQueen dresses on my watching page, it was 4 but the buyer wanted to go back and forth when put in an offer just £20 from the asking price. I have bought 2 things from VC before and always bought at what the buyer ask for, so thanks to 2 people on here decide to try the offer thing, only offer £20 lower then the asking price and she was going backwards and forwards wanting just a bit more...I don't do that if I make an offer that's what I think the item worth and what I can afford at the time, find it rude, but their you go. I am addicted to Alexander McQueen clothes and clutches and Fendi Spy bags. This is one of the items I did buy of VC and its the most stunning dress. Their one on Ebay for sale and its cheaper.....then I got it for most annoying..lol....



I’m McQueen obsessed as well and bought quite a few McQueen pieces from VC most of the time I just pay the sellers asking price and sometimes I make offers. Most of the time the item sells before I hear back or the offer expires


----------



## Saich2

jamamcg said:


> I’m McQueen obsessed as well and bought quite a few McQueen pieces from VC most of the time I just pay the sellers asking price and sometimes I make offers. Most of the time the item sells before I hear back or the offer expires


Oooooooo another McQueen fan I just don't think you can beat them as a designer and always the dresses I have bought and sandals have fitted me like they was made for me.....VC have some stunning AM on their site at the moment like  I said have 3 dresses on my watching page ones the Hummingbird one....but its a bit of a con as the seller originally had it listed at £189, it was then sent to VC who put up the price to £300 which I find wrong. This other dress was the first time ever made an offer and that was turn down over just £20 daft...so not buying that one
If you have any pictures of your AM clothes you have bought from VC would love to see them


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> Oooooooo another McQueen fan I just don't think you can beat them as a designer and always the dresses I have bought and sandals have fitted me like they was made for me.....VC have some stunning AM on their site at the moment like  I said have 3 dresses on my watching page ones the Hummingbird one....but its a bit of a con as the seller originally had it listed at £189, it was then sent to VC who put up the price to £300 which I find wrong. This other dress was the first time ever made an offer and that was turn down over just £20 daft...so not buying that one
> If you have any pictures of your AM clothes you have bought from VC would love to see them



Here are a few of the MCQueen pieces I have got from VC


----------



## Jana123

I just found this fake Chloe Marcie on Vestiaire. The seller is vestiaire themselves! This means it has already been "verified" by VC as genuine and the poor buyer will receive a counterfeit for 800€.


----------



## Saich2

jamamcg said:


> Here are a few of the MCQueen pieces I have got from VC
> View attachment 3970247
> 
> View attachment 3970248
> 
> View attachment 3970249


 OMG you have the Eiffel Tower dress adore that dress so much one for my wish list and also the first one the detail is amazing. I have not seen these on their but they all are stunning. I have 3 as said on my wish page on VC of Alexander McQueen and 4 on Ebay plus one Fendi spy.......I did win the lottery all £25.....lol.....don't think it will get me very far.
This is one of my favourite dresses but did get it from Ebay not VC. Its stunning on Kio  Carp dress


----------



## Romar

Jana123 said:


> View attachment 3970613
> 
> I just found this fake Chloe Marcie on Vestiaire. The seller is vestiaire themselves! This means it has already been "verified" by VC as genuine and the poor buyer will receive a counterfeit for 800€.


I don't know the first thing about Chloë; but how can you tell that this is a fake? 
And if so: it's an absolute disgrace! Sold by VC itself, so checked and found "authentic"....
I mean: if this is indeed not authentic, how can you ever trust VC and buy in confidence...?


----------



## Jana123

Romar said:


> I don't know the first thing about Chloë; but how can you tell that this is a fake?
> And if so: it's an absolute disgrace! Sold by VC itself, so checked and found "authentic"....
> I mean: if this is indeed not authentic, how can you ever trust VC and buy in confidence...?



There are a few things that caught my eye. But most significant is the stitching. I have many Marcie bags and none of them has stitching that looks like the above. Also the finish of the leather, the ID card... i left a comment raising my concerns but they simply deleted it. 
Just now i have seen another black Chloe wallet on vestiaire... this one actually made me laugh. It looks as if it will be falling apart any minute as the stitching is so poorly made and to make things worse, the ' on the Chloé logo is facing the wrong direction. It's beyond my comprehension how this doesn't raise any red flag at VC's quality control.


----------



## Romar

Jana123 said:


> There are a few things that caught my eye. But most significant is the stitching. I have many Marcie bags and none of them has stitching that looks like the above. Also the finish of the leather, the ID card... i left a comment raising my concerns but they simply deleted it.
> Just now i have seen another black Chloe wallet on vestiaire... this one actually made me laugh. It looks as if it will be falling apart any minute as the stitching is so poorly made and to make things worse, the ' on the Chloé logo is facing the wrong direction. It's beyond my comprehension how this doesn't raise any red flag at VC's quality control.


You're absolutely right about the stitching!
It's indeed beyond belief that this doesn't raise red flags at QC.
Like I said before: you should be so very carefull when buying from VC. Too many fakes around which are sold as authentic and when the buyer sends it back for a second QC, they often still maintain that the item is authentic and they send it straight back to you.
In that case: Always open a PayPal dispute.
But the buyer should buy in confidence on VC and completely trust their QC.
It makes me even more hesitant to buy on VC: stopped buying items over €300 altogether; only if accompanied by the original invoice or from a seller I trust completely.
Thank you for letting us know about the Chloé items.


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> I don't know the first thing about Chloë; but how can you tell that this is a fake?
> And if so: it's an absolute disgrace! Sold by VC itself, so checked and found "authentic"....
> I mean: if this is indeed not authentic, how can you ever trust VC and buy in confidence...?


You cannot trust VC in my opinion unless you know 100% what you are buying. I use to authenticate Fendi Spy bags on here, as an expert in this particular bag.....their are so many fakes on VC of this bag its got silly.....have to say Ebay is worse but then they have more stock. Their is no way I would ever buy a bag of VC....if you do decide to buy a bag, which of course I would not, get it authenticated on here first before you buy you need an expert in that particular bag.


----------



## Jana123

Saich2 said:


> You cannot trust VC in my opinion unless you know 100% what you are buying. I use to authenticate Fendi Spy bags on here, as an expert in this particular bag.....their are so many fakes on VC of this bag its got silly.....have to say Ebay is worse but then they have more stock. Their is no way I would ever buy a bag of VC....if you do decide to buy a bag, which of course I would not, get it authenticated on here first before you buy you need an expert in that particular bag.


I agree with you on this. You can only buy items you either know are genuine or you have had authenticated on TPF. But unfortunately a lot of the time you can't afford to wait for someone to authenticate it as the good items sell fast! As you are an authenticator on here, maybe you can answer my question. Why do the experts only give you an opinion on an item that hasn't yet sold? thanks for enlightening me! I've always wondered...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

An update on my Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet that was ordered on Vestiaire on the 5th of January. It's still not here and I didn't file with PayPal. It seems the bracelet has been here and then was shipped back to France because it couldn't be delivered.

I've contacted Vestiaire  to see if there's been some problem with the address but no answer. This is the most frustrating part, that their customer service can't be bothered to answer. I think I sent them five e-mails now that haven't been answered.

Still, I really want this bracelet, it's new, in a purple colour no longer for sale and despite all this according to the tracking number it seems to still be in transit somewhere so hopefully it will be sent to me again. It's already been authenticated by the amazing Bal ladies but I'll post my own pics of it if/when it arrives just to make double sure.

Would I buy an expensive bag etc on Vestiaire after this and what others have written here about their experiences with Vestiaire? No, definitely not. But another bracelet or similar? Yes, if it's authenticated here first and under 200 EUR.

ETA: And I would only buy something on Vestiaire that was discontinued and that I really really wanted and couldn't find somewhere else.


----------



## Romar

I received all my items yesterday. One item I bought from a very trusted seller: she sells at a very good price and always with an invoice. I had several items I bought from her authenticitated -just to make sure- and there never was any doubt: everything authentic.
I also bought a pair of Chanel shoes. Brandnew and for a very good price. The Italian seller has only sold 5 pair of brandnew shoes, so it makes you wonder...
I compared the pair I received yesterday with similar I had bought at the Chanel boutique.
They look exactly the same, but I'm still not 100 % convinced: why would anybody sell a brandnew pair of Chanel flats for almost half the price you pay at Chanel and don't forget the commission the seller has to pay.
Might put them up for resale...espacially after all threads on VC I read today...


----------



## Jana123

Romar said:


> I received all my items yesterday. One item I bought from a very trusted seller: she sells at a very good price and always with an invoice. I had several items I bought from her authenticitated -just to make sure- and there never was any doubt: everything authentic.
> I also bought a pair of Chanel shoes. Brandnew and for a very good price. The Italian seller has only sold 5 pair of brandnew shoes, so it makes you wonder...
> I compared the pair I received yesterday with similar I had bought at the Chanel boutique.
> They look exactly the same, but I'm still not 100 % convinced: why would anybody sell a brandnew pair of Chanel flats for almost half the price you pay at Chanel and don't forget the commission the seller has to pay.
> Might put them up for resale...espacially after all threads on VC I read today...



Hey Romar, Don't get paranoid just because we pointed out all the fakes on VC. There are still plenty of genuine items and honest sellers on VC.  If they look the same and the quality appears equally as good as your other pair I don't see any concern. It is weird though - as you said - that people sell brand new shoes at a fragment of the boutique price. But people have all sorts of reasons for doing so. Are all the shoes she sold in the same size? And is she a recommended seller? Did you look for comments on any of her other sold items? In that case i wouldnt worry too much. And if still in doubt, have them authenticated at a small fee - might not be more expensive than the money you lose when putting them up for resale. xox j.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Apologies if this question has already been asked, but I was just wondering how much the customs/import fees are to the UK when purchasing through a seller from the US. 

On VC's website it says you can pay a flat rate during the payment stage, but gives no clue as to how much that would be. 
I've used an online calculator and taxes from the US to the UK would be nearly £600!!!  So the bag would all of a sudden become extremely expensive and not worth it.
Thanks xo


----------



## Saich2

Romar said:


> I received all my items yesterday. One item I bought from a very trusted seller: she sells at a very good price and always with an invoice. I had several items I bought from her authenticitated -just to make sure- and there never was any doubt: everything authentic.
> I also bought a pair of Chanel shoes. Brandnew and for a very good price. The Italian seller has only sold 5 pair of brandnew shoes, so it makes you wonder...
> I compared the pair I received yesterday with similar I had bought at the Chanel boutique.
> They look exactly the same, but I'm still not 100 % convinced: why would anybody sell a brandnew pair of Chanel flats for almost half the price you pay at Chanel and don't forget the commission the seller has to pay.
> Might put them up for resale...espacially after all threads on VC I read today...


In my opinion if a price and item is to good to be true then would have thought their was something wrong, but then perhaps if this is a brand new seller she does not know the price. I hope they are authentic for you


----------



## Saich2

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies if this question has already been asked, but I was just wondering how much the customs/import fees are to the UK when purchasing through a seller from the US.
> 
> On VC's website it says you can pay a flat rate during the payment stage, but gives no clue as to how much that would be.
> I've used an online calculator and taxes from the US to the UK would be nearly £600!!!  So the bag would all of a sudden become extremely expensive and not worth it.
> Thanks xo


I live in the UK and know things coming in from the US cost a fortune....while if you buy on VC as they are in France and we are still in the EU you don't pay customs charges if the seller is also from the EU. I have a Fendi Spy on my ebay page watching list its listed at £679 the lady is in the US she is with this awful Global Shipping programme Ebay does and the customs charge is nearly £300


----------



## Saich2

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> An update on my Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet that was ordered on Vestiaire on the 5th of January. It's still not here and I didn't file with PayPal. It seems the bracelet has been here and then was shipped back to France because it couldn't be delivered.
> 
> I've contacted Vestiaire  to see if there's been some problem with the address but no answer. This is the most frustrating part, that their customer service can't be bothered to answer. I think I sent them five e-mails now that haven't been answered.
> 
> Still, I really want this bracelet, it's new, in a purple colour no longer for sale and despite all this according to the tracking number it seems to still be in transit somewhere so hopefully it will be sent to me again. It's already been authenticated by the amazing Bal ladies but I'll post my own pics of it if/when it arrives just to make double sure.
> 
> Would I buy an expensive bag etc on Vestiaire after this and what others have written here about their experiences with Vestiaire? No, definitely not. But another bracelet or similar? Yes, if it's authenticated here first and under 200 EUR.
> The only way I am afraid to get anywhere with customer service on VC is to be rude to them and really speak your mind...just keep messaging them good luck
> ETA: And I would only buy something on Vestiaire that was discontinued and that I really really wanted and couldn't find somewhere else.


----------



## Saich2

Jana123 said:


> I agree with you on this. You can only buy items you either know are genuine or you have had authenticated on TPF. But unfortunately a lot of the time you can't afford to wait for someone to authenticate it as the good items sell fast! As you are an authenticator on here, maybe you can answer my question. Why do the experts only give you an opinion on an item that hasn't yet sold? thanks for enlightening me! I've always wondered...


When I use to authenticate on here it was only for a particular bag Fendi Spy bag that was what my knowledge came from I also know now about Alexander McQueen Clutches. As a general rule the people that authenticate on here do so very quickly or as quick as they can they need to see as many pictures as possible not only the outside but the inside and any tags inside. You can only give your expert opinion on something even if you know a hell of a lot about an item as you are not holding the item in your hands....hence why you need so many pictures...a lot of the time people that authenticate can tell straight away....but people that copy authentic bags are getting more and more clever. Hope this has helped. Never buy a bag unless you get it authenticated on here or know the person very well who selling it and is a friend of yours on here.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Saich2 said:


> I live in the UK and know things coming in from the US cost a fortune....while if you buy on VC as they are in France and we are still in the EU you don't pay customs charges if the seller is also from the EU. I have a Fendi Spy on my ebay page watching list its listed at £679 the lady is in the US she is with this awful Global Shipping programme Ebay does and the customs charge is nearly £300



Wow, £300 thats ridiculous. I can't believe how expensive it is to buy from abroad, it's such a shame. On the listing it says that the item may be subject import and customs charges. I've emailed them regarding the option to pre pay a flat rate, but on their website it said they can't disclose how much it'd be.


----------



## nicole0612

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> An update on my Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet that was ordered on Vestiaire on the 5th of January. It's still not here and I didn't file with PayPal. It seems the bracelet has been here and then was shipped back to France because it couldn't be delivered.
> 
> I've contacted Vestiaire  to see if there's been some problem with the address but no answer. This is the most frustrating part, that their customer service can't be bothered to answer. I think I sent them five e-mails now that haven't been answered.
> 
> Still, I really want this bracelet, it's new, in a purple colour no longer for sale and despite all this according to the tracking number it seems to still be in transit somewhere so hopefully it will be sent to me again. It's already been authenticated by the amazing Bal ladies but I'll post my own pics of it if/when it arrives just to make double sure.
> 
> Would I buy an expensive bag etc on Vestiaire after this and what others have written here about their experiences with Vestiaire? No, definitely not. But another bracelet or similar? Yes, if it's authenticated here first and under 200 EUR.
> 
> ETA: And I would only buy something on Vestiaire that was discontinued and that I really really wanted and couldn't find somewhere else.



The only thing to do is to actually call Vestiaire when they are open. I send emails into a black hole for a month, decided to time it so that I could call them, and my issues was resolved immediately (also a shipping issue).


----------



## nicole0612

Romar said:


> I received all my items yesterday. One item I bought from a very trusted seller: she sells at a very good price and always with an invoice. I had several items I bought from her authenticitated -just to make sure- and there never was any doubt: everything authentic.
> I also bought a pair of Chanel shoes. Brandnew and for a very good price. The Italian seller has only sold 5 pair of brandnew shoes, so it makes you wonder...
> I compared the pair I received yesterday with similar I had bought at the Chanel boutique.
> They look exactly the same, but I'm still not 100 % convinced: why would anybody sell a brandnew pair of Chanel flats for almost half the price you pay at Chanel and don't forget the commission the seller has to pay.
> Might put them up for resale...espacially after all threads on VC I read today...



I can’t comment on your shoes, but I have sold multiple new chanel shoes at a very low price because sometimes I just want to make a quick sale and forget about it. Sometimes I got the shoe on final sale and I just didn’t like it or it didn’t fit right or I was in the mood to clean out my closet.


----------



## Romar

Jana123 said:


> Hey Romar, Don't get paranoid just because we pointed out all the fakes on VC. There are still plenty of genuine items and honest sellers on VC.  If they look the same and the quality appears equally as good as your other pair I don't see any concern. It is weird though - as you said - that people sell brand new shoes at a fragment of the boutique price. But people have all sorts of reasons for doing so. Are all the shoes she sold in the same size? And is she a recommended seller? Did you look for comments on any of her other sold items? In that case i wouldnt worry too much. And if still in doubt, have them authenticated at a small fee - might not be more expensive than the money you lose when putting them up for resale. xox j.


----------



## Jana123

Saich2 said:


> When I use to authenticate on here it was only for a particular bag Fendi Spy bag that was what my knowledge came from I also know now about Alexander McQueen Clutches. As a general rule the people that authenticate on here do so very quickly or as quick as they can they need to see as many pictures as possible not only the outside but the inside and any tags inside. You can only give your expert opinion on something even if you know a hell of a lot about an item as you are not holding the item in your hands....hence why you need so many pictures...a lot of the time people that authenticate can tell straight away....but people that copy authentic bags are getting more and more clever. Hope this has helped. Never buy a bag unless you get it authenticated on here or know the person very well who selling it and is a friend of yours on here.


You are right. But isn't it sometimes so tempting if you see "the one that got away" on VC and you just can't resist?  I fell in Love with a pair of LV wellington boots someone posted on the OOTD thread and I tried everything to get them. No success. If these ever come up anywhere I would buy them without wanting to wait for authentication as I would be devastated if someone bought them while I was waiting for the ok... have a lovely day, Saich!


----------



## Romar

Jana123 said:


> Hey Romar, Don't get paranoid just because we pointed out all the fakes on VC. There are still plenty of genuine items and honest sellers on VC.  If they look the same and the quality appears equally as good as your other pair I don't see any concern. It is weird though - as you said - that people sell brand new shoes at a fragment of the boutique price. But people have all sorts of reasons for doing so. Are all the shoes she sold in the same size? And is she a recommended seller? Did you look for comments on any of her other sold items? In that case i wouldnt worry too much. And if still in doubt, have them authenticated at a small fee - might not be more expensive than the money you lose when putting them up for resale. xox j.


Thanks Jana. I have been a long time buyer on VC and have received numerous non-authentic high end items, like Chanel, Dior and LV bags.
It took me ages and so very much patience to get my money back and lesson learned: I will no longer buy anymore expensive items from VC.
However: there are some sellers I would buy everything from: their items always come with an invoice and they have very good comments.
As to the shoes: The seller is just new on VC. Only sold 6 pairs of Chanel flats and Louboutin heels, brandnew and in different sizes for a price far below the boutique price.
Not a trusted seller and hardly any comments on sold items.
Of course, all alarm bells started ringing, but I decided to give it a try: I can always put them for up for resale..
The shoes arrived a few days ago. The Chanel box does look very used with smudges and is bigger than the regular Chanel shoebox.
Everything is screaming: must be.fake or stolen....But as I said: they look exactly the same as the ones I bought at Chanel. But there's something definitely not right. Very good fakes or stolen...
I will have them authenticitated and will take the box along.
But really: please be very carefull buying from VC and always use PayPal.
And of course: there are so many reliable sellers on VC and you really can find your dream item.
But don't put too much faith in VC Quality Control and certainly not in their customer service and aftercare, which is practically non-existent.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Saich2 said:


> In my opinion if a price and item is to good to be true then would have thought their was something wrong, but then perhaps if this is a brand new seller she does not know the price. I hope they are authentic for you


Could it be that some sell things that are authentic but "that fell off a truck"? Or have "acquired" items directly from a store they are connected to, that they then are selling?

Directly after I ordered my bracelet the seller put up another bracelet exactly like the one I bought, even using the exact same pics. I contacted both Vestiaire and the seller about this and VC told me what everybody else on this thread have been told when they suspected something was fake, yada yada. The seller claimed she had bought the bracelets during a sale at Balenciaga. She also at the same time that I bought mine, sold another colour Double Tour that once sold, another one exactly like it was listed. Both these new bracelets are still listed.

The authenticators here have deemed my bracelet authentic. I'll have it authenticated again if it actually gets here.

Member profile, btw: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-2371496.shtml


----------



## Jana123

Romar said:


> Thanks Jana. I have been a long time buyer on VC and have received numerous non-authentic high end items, like Chanel, Dior and LV bags.
> It took me ages and so very much patience to get my money back and lesson learned: I will no longer buy anymore expensive items from VC.
> However: there are some sellers I would buy everything from: their items always come with an invoice and they have very good comments.
> As to the shoes: The seller is just new on VC. Only sold 6 pairs of Chanel flats and Louboutin heels, brandnew and in different sizes for a price far below the boutique price.
> Not a trusted seller and hardly any comments on sold items.
> Of course, all alarm bells started ringing, but I decided to give it a try: I can always put them for up for resale..
> The shoes arrived a few days ago. The Chanel box does look very used with smudges and is bigger than the regular Chanel shoebox.
> Everything is screaming: must be.fake or stolen....But as I said: they look exactly the same as the ones I bought at Chanel. But there's something definitely not right. Very good fakes or stolen...
> I will have them authenticitated and will take the box along.
> But really: please be very carefull buying from VC and always use PayPal.
> And of course: there are so many reliable sellers on VC and you really can find your dream item.
> But don't put too much faith in VC Quality Control and certainly not in their customer service and aftercare, which is practically non-existent.


So true. And yes, I also use paypal every single time. Knock on wood - so far they always took back the items when they didn't match the description and I never had to open a PayPal case. But I think it would have been different hadn't I used PayPal. The seller of your shoes does sound fishy to me after what you wrote. Let us know how your authentication went! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## doni

This is very worrying.

I sell and sometimes buy in VC. With all the horror stories in eBay and so, I find the process easy enough to compensate the commission. We always knew they were not full proofed in terms of authentification, but of late it seems to become worse and worse as they become bigger without stepping up their game. Also, they seem to have NO quality control whatsoever for listings!

I contacted them regarding this listing. It called my attention because I had never seen this bag (a friend’s favorite) in gray. A google search couldn’t find the model in this color with the exception of fake-selling sites. I left a comment and the seller did not respond. VC wrote they are looking into it but no follow up....




There is also the Bal First for which several people have commented is fake (again no response from seller) and there it  is...

Maybe if we start pointing the finger here in TPF they would start to react?


----------



## doni

This is the First. Several people contested authenticity, the seller doesn’t respond and the bag is there since months...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

doni said:


> This is the First. Several people contested authenticity, the seller doesn’t respond and the bag is there since months...
> 
> View attachment 3972464


It's a general problem I think, even with consigment stores. viteenvogue.com, a German consignment store, recently had a blue fake Balenciaga Classic City listed for months (around 700 EUR.). Despite me and another tPF:er (both of us former customers of Vite EnVogue) sending them e-mails about it. I think it finally was sold to some unsuspecting poor customer. The bag looked real enough in the pics but from the interior details it was blatantly obviously fake even to a non-expert like myself.

Another European consignment store that specialises in Hèrmes and boasts of its in-house experts, sold a black Balenciaga Classic City from 2004 (C plate), a holy grail. Problem was it had the double open interior pockets, that Bal only added in 2012, i e very fake. 

It's all pretty disheartening when looking for oldies. I honestly would have had no clue about most of this if it wasn't for the authenticators at tPF. They're invaluable


----------



## Nancy Wong

I bought this jacket from VC on 2/7. VC sent me an notification on 2/14, told me the seller had not send the item to them yet. VC said they will remind the seller again on 2/21. The seller is from Spain. She answered questions promptly on her active listings. But ignored my questions when I asked her when would she send the jacket to VC.

I paid with PayPal. When should I elevate it to a claim? Am I not patient enough?


----------



## doni

Sellers are given 1 month to ship to VC, so no ground for a claim yet. If the seller doesn’t send the item in time, VC will reimburse.


----------



## doni

Sellers are given 1 month to ship to VC, so no ground for a claim yet. If the seller doesn’t send the item in time, VC will reimburse.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Does anyone have any experience returning items sold by professional sellers abroad? E.g from the UK to the US, do you  have to ship it back to the seller in the US or to VC first? Thanks


----------



## Nancy Wong

doni said:


> Sellers are given 1 month to ship to VC, so no ground for a claim yet. If the seller doesn’t send the item in time, VC will reimburse.



One month is too long. I think in the future I will buy from VC only if it is ready to ship.


----------



## Saich2

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Wow, £300 thats ridiculous. I can't believe how expensive it is to buy from abroad, it's such a shame. On the listing it says that the item may be subject import and customs charges. I've emailed them regarding the option to pre pay a flat rate, but on their website it said they can't disclose how much it'd be.


The £ against the $ does not help and unless you can get someone to drop the price on the customs form which of course most people will not do and VC definitely would not.....it costs a lot to buy from the US at the moment


----------



## Saich2

nicole0612 said:


> The only thing to do is to actually call Vestiaire when they are open. I send emails into a black hole for a month, decided to time it so that I could call them, and my issues was resolved immediately (also a shipping issue).


I have tried to call VC before not only does it cost a fortune as its France but when I got through it was all in French and don't speak French...lol....


----------



## Saich2

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3972517
> 
> I bought this jacket from VC on 2/7. VC sent me an notification on 2/14, told me the seller had not send the item to them yet. VC said they will remind the seller again on 2/21. The seller is from Spain. She answered questions promptly on her active listings. But ignored my questions when I asked her when would she send the jacket to VC.
> 
> I paid with PayPal. When should I elevate it to a claim? Am I not patient enough?


You should elevate it never mind what VC says that you should wait 30 days.....if the seller is not saying when she will send to VC would open a case straight away....in fact would have done it weeks ago....I give the seller a week if they do not respond then open a claim and you must elevate it with PayPal VC will give you your money back straight away


----------



## doni

I agree 1 month is too long, and I wouldn’t be surprised if at some point they change this policy (which I suspect was critical in getting a sellers base). But this is not correct.

VC terms and conditions are very clear on this. When you buy from the site you accept that the obligation of the seller is to send to VC within the 1 month window. There is no other obligation, not even to inform, and hence there is no basis for a claim until the time has elapsed:

_When Vestiaire Collective is acting as an agent for the Seller, the date that Product can be dispatched to the Buyer will depend on when Vestiaire Collective receives the Product from the Seller. Therefore, Vestiaire Collective cannot commit to a specific delivery date. However, in the case of such sales, the Shipping Date will be no later than the date thirty (30) days from validation of the Order by the Buyer.
... If the Buyer does not receive his products within thirty (30) days after the date of his Order, ... the Buyer will be entitled to cancel his Order.... _



Saich2 said:


> You should elevate it never mind what VC says that you should wait 30 days.....if the seller is not saying when she will send to VC would open a case straight away....in fact would have done it weeks ago....I give the seller a week if they do not respond then open a claim and you must elevate it with PayPal VC will give you your money back straight away


----------



## Saich2

Nancy Wong said:


> One month is too long. I think in the future I will buy from VC only if it is ready to ship.


Would never ever wait a month particular if the seller does not answer you......I did think this also only buy from VC if the item is ready to ship....but then someone pointed out to me it might have been a return that's why its ready to ship. Think with VC you are caught between a rock and a hard place as us Brits say. I think if you do not get good communication all the time with the seller and she has a big V beside her name then need to think twice about buying again on their....would Never ever buy a bag have to say you cannot really authenticate as the pictures VC do are awful


----------



## Nancy Wong

Saich2 said:


> Would never ever wait a month particular if the seller does not answer you......I did think this also only buy from VC if the item is ready to ship....but then someone pointed out to me it might have been a return that's why its ready to ship. Think with VC you are caught between a rock and a hard place as us Brits say. I think if you do not get good communication all the time with the seller and she has a big V beside her name then need to think twice about buying again on their....would Never ever buy a bag have to say you cannot really authenticate as the pictures VC do are awful



Very good point! It might be a return if VC have it!


----------



## Romar

Saich2 said:


> Would never ever wait a month particular if the seller does not answer you......I did think this also only buy from VC if the item is ready to ship....but then someone pointed out to me it might have been a return that's why its ready to ship. Think with VC you are caught between a rock and a hard place as us Brits say. I think if you do not get good communication all the time with the seller and she has a big V beside her name then need to think twice about buying again on their....would Never ever buy a bag have to say you cannot really authenticate as the pictures VC do are awful


----------



## Jana123

That is my experience also. Everything I ever sent back was resold as ready to ship, even the fake items.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Jana123 said:


> That is my experience also. Everything I ever sent back was resold as ready to ship, even the fake items.



So really a dilemma. Did you get the refund early if you sent the item back to them for resell? Or they need to sold it first before issuing the refund to you?


----------



## Jana123

Nancy Wong said:


> So really a dilemma. Did you get the refund early if you sent the item back to them for resell? Or they need to sold it first before issuing the refund to you?


You get your money back within a couple of days of them receiving it. But it usually takes a while for them to confirm the item to be back at their warehouse. In one case I waited 4 weeks for the bag to arrive, another 2 weeks of approx 15 emails with no reaction from their part, then finally they sent me a return shipping label, which wasn't accepted by the postoffice, another week of trying to get a new one (did it over the phone eventually) and then another 2 weeks later I received my refund. The bag was fake and they didn't even apologize. I was furious. And I did wonder what would have happened if I hadnt used PayPal.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Jana123 said:


> You get your money back within a couple of days of them receiving it. But it usually takes a while for them to confirm the item to be back at their warehouse. In one case I waited 4 weeks for the bag to arrive, another 2 weeks of approx 15 emails with no reaction from their part, then finally they sent me a return shipping label, which wasn't accepted by the postoffice, another week of trying to get a new one (did it over the phone eventually) and then another 2 weeks later I received my refund. The bag was fake and they didn't even apologize. I was furious. And I did wonder what would have happened if I hadnt used PayPal.



Thanks a lot for your help. And I've heard that they answer faster if you send them FB messages, which I did and they answered in one day. It was for my another purchase which I didn't use PayPal to pay though. This time I don't bother to send them a message but just elevated to a claim with PayPal as the ladies suggested here.


----------



## Saich2

Jana123 said:


> That is my experience also. Everything I ever sent back was resold as ready to ship, even the fake items.


Find this disgusting just goes to show what VC is like.
In my opinion never buy a bag on their unless you get it authenticated, but as said before pictures are not good on VC...some of course stand out as obvious fakes but you need to know the bag so well. Always pay by Paypal and don't wait 30 days if you do not have regular contact with the buyer don't buy, if not heard within a few days if you buy open a case with PayPal and elevate it straight away and make sure you really really know what you are buying. The people on their in my opinion are not true authenticators, I will say some fakes are very clever so does take an expert and you need an expert in that particular bag/design.


----------



## Romar

Jana123 said:


> That is my experience also. Everything I ever sent back was resold as ready to ship, even the fake items.


Same here: Sent 3 fake bags -Chanel; LV; Dior- back and got refunded.
These bags were sold again by VC as "ready to ship".
All my comments trying to warn a potential buyer, were deleted by VC.
Disgusting!


----------



## fashion_victim9

have any of you received payments planned on Feb 15? I got a letter from them that they have some technical problems and payment is expected this week. nothing so far is it me or is it everyone on VC?


----------



## Saich2

fashion_victim9 said:


> have any of you received payments planned on Feb 15? I got a letter from them that they have some technical problems and payment is expected this week. nothing so far is it me or is it everyone on VC?


VC are always having tec problems can be when you go and buy something with PayPal or other things the button does not come up to press to pay that way. Find VC frustrating to say the least....don't know about selling sorry, but I would not sell on this site I am afraid don't like how VC goes about things at all.....lets hope they are not going "bust" or something and you get your money soon


----------



## Selenet

Has anyone ever had the same problem?
I wanted to purchase something and buy a premium at the same time (postage costs are 20€ but premium just 10€) however VC shows I have a Premium since May 2017 although it also states "not authomatical renewal" as I cancelled it and havent paid anythint since. I can see "coming soon" items and reserve things in my shopping cart, but I cannot renew my premium to get the free shipping.
I contacted them twoce about this issue but apart from the standard "we are looking into this matter" haven't heard anything back. What to do? Do I have to create a new account just for this? So annoying...


----------



## innerpeace85

fashion_victim9 said:


> have any of you received payments planned on Feb 15? I got a letter from them that they have some technical problems and payment is expected this week. nothing so far is it me or is it everyone on VC?


I didnt receive my payment either. They said I should get it sometime this week. I am so anxious at this point


----------



## LVinCali

I posted a bunch of things on Vestiaire to sell and have had nothing but problems.  I pulled everything and have sold it all on Rebelle and have been very happy with Rebelle.

I will never ever trust Vestiaire authenticators (saying a real bag is a fake is just as bad as letting a fake get by) and would never buy off that website.  Would totally trust Rebelle.


----------



## fashion_victim9

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I didnt receive my payment either. They said I should get it sometime this week. I am so anxious at this point



it scares me a bit. never happened before. hope VS is doing good and it's not a bad sign, just temporary issues


----------



## innerpeace85

fashion_victim9 said:


> it scares me a bit. never happened before. hope VS is doing good and it's not a bad sign, just temporary issues


Yes they owe me $2000 and I am super scared. Good luck to you! Hope we receive our payments.


----------



## fashion_victim9

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Yes they owe me $2000 and I am super scared. Good luck to you! Hope we receive our payments.


they owe me even a bit more for 5 last sales, so totally understand. fingers crossed. I've messaged them today, but they usually don't harry answering


----------



## innerpeace85

fashion_victim9 said:


> they owe me even a bit more for 5 last sales, so totally understand. fingers crossed. I've messaged them today, but they usually don't harry answering


Ok please let me if you hear from them or receive payments. Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just had a good experience buying from a Vestiaire private seller, so I thought I’d share. It was definitely largely due to this thread, which had great tips on buying from private sellers which I followed. The tips were posted way back but I found them by searching  Thanks as well to the kind TPFers who gave their opinion on my purchase as well.

I bought a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag from a private seller in France. We had been bargaining back and forth, and eventually I caved to her final price because it was so good and just $40 more than my price. I waited for a free shipping coupon, and also the dollar was slightly stronger compared to the euro, so I ended up spending $836 just on the bag, no extra taxes or shipping costs.

I'm located in the northeast US, and my bag was delivered exactly one week after I ordered it. The seller was very prompt with shipping off to VC quality control, and once it was there it was processed and shipped to me within a day. I received the package two days later, which I had to sign for. I was really happy with the minimal wait.

I'm not sure if I will get dinged by customs. I wanted to keep the price under $800 to avoid customs, but I didn't see any paperwork in my package, nor did I pay any customs upfront with my bag even though my initial subtotal on the VC app included taxes. For some reason, as I moved further along the checkout, the free shipping code didn't work but did as I kept clicking through. The taxes went away as I clicked through as well. I guess time will only tell if I can get away from customs!

I was a little disappointed with the item. I believe it is authentic, but the description said "like new never used" but it clearly had been. There was slight tiny wear throughout the body of the bag. However, the price I paid was a ridiculous steal, literally 78% off retail price new, and I'm also not fussy about my bags looking perfect so I decided to live with it. My main tip would be to ask for close up pictures. Ebay really does have far better pictures. 

So overall, a good experience! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## fashion_victim9

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Ok please let me if you hear from them or receive payments. Thanks!



they made payments today


----------



## innerpeace85

fashion_victim9 said:


> they made payments today


Yes I received payments today as well. I am relieved


----------



## Nancy Wong

They didn't respond to my PayPal claim (the deadline for them will be on 3/1) but all of a sudden I was notified that the seller sent the jacket to VC for quality check and then VC sent the jacket to me after one day. I have not cancel the claim yet. Will wait until I received the jacket.


----------



## ironic568

LVinCali said:


> I will never ever trust Vestiaire authenticators (saying a real bag is a fake is just as bad as letting a fake get by) and would never buy off that website.  Would totally trust Rebelle.



Yes, VC has listed fakes, but so has Rebelle. I've seen several on their site, of which the most horrific one is this:
https://www.rebelle.com/en/chanel-bags-1774444

In their Q&A:
*19. Why doesn't REBELLE accept all items?*
At REBELLE you can find exclusively selected designer and vintage items in good condition. We check every item for authenticity and high quality.

If an item does not meet our standards for quality and condition, has a low chance of selling or we can not guarantee for it's authenticity, we will not accept it for sale. You can find a detailed list of our most important acceptance criteria in Question 1 - for sellers


----------



## doni

I think for all these sites, they are going to have fakes listed. The thing is how they react and act on it. In that respect, one thing I like about VC is that there is space for comments from anyone. So people do warn when an item seems fake. What I find worrying is VC’s response towards this. Relisting items that have been rejected as fakes?!

I wrote above that I had alerted them about a bag. It had never been produced by the brand in the listed color, but you could find replicas in that color with a simple google check. I asked the seller whom of course never answered. VC said they would look into it. Yesterday I receive this message:

_We would like to assure you that our team have now taken a look at the listing of this item. They have made note on our records that you are unsure of the bag and so once the item has sold, they will take extra special care and attention to check this bag thoroughly. 
We thank you for bringing this item to our attention and remain at your disposal for any further information. 
The Vestiaire Collective team wish you a lovely day!_

I mean, ok, they have responded... but to ascertain whether a bag has even been produced in that color you don’t need to see it in person. Least of all charge someone money. There is a worrying resistance to remove and take action against suspicious listings and that cannot be good for their reputation as they grow...


----------



## Nancy Wong

Someone on another thread posted  a VC listing which showed a fake Chanel Salzburg jacket and it was sold at €1200.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Just an update. I filed the PayPal claim and then 3 days later VC notified me they received the Chanel jacket from the seller. I didn't cancel the claim as the deadline for them to respond was still 10 days away. One day later they sent me a DHL shipment notification and then the other day they issued an refund to me. It ended up wasn't sent. I liked the jacket but there are loads of choices in the market. I think the seller should learn from experience that if she didn't reply my enquiry about shipping after I paid for 10 days, she couldn't get the money from me. So always pay with PayPal is my advice.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Nancy Wong said:


> Just an update. I filed the PayPal claim and then 3 days later VC notified me they received the Chanel jacket from the seller. I didn't cancel the claim as the deadline for them to respond was still 10 days away. One day later they sent me a DHL shipment notification and then the other day they issued an refund to me. It ended up wasn't sent. I liked the jacket but there are loads of choices in the market. I think the seller should learn from experience that if she didn't reply my enquiry about shipping after I paid for 10 days, she couldn't get the money from me. So always pay with PayPal is my advice.


----------



## doni

Nancy Wong said:


> Just an update. I filed the PayPal claim and then 3 days later VC notified me they received the Chanel jacket from the seller. I didn't cancel the claim as the deadline for them to respond was still 10 days away. One day later they sent me a DHL shipment notification and then the other day they issued an refund to me. It ended up wasn't sent. I liked the jacket but there are loads of choices in the market. I think the seller should learn from experience that if she didn't reply my enquiry about shipping after I paid for 10 days, she couldn't get the money from me. So always pay with PayPal is my advice.



If it was a private seller and they did send the item in time, they will be paid. I guess it is VC who’s talking the loss. I had once a sale cancelled by the buyer because VC could not find the package, which I had sent well in time, before the month was over (don’t start me on that one...). Needless to say I was paid for the item and they put it on sale again themselves, concierge services they call it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

doni said:


> If it was a private seller and they did send the item in time, they will be paid. I guess it is VC who’s talking the loss. I had once a sale cancelled by the buyer because VC could not find the package, which I had sent well in time, before the month was over (don’t start me on that one...). Needless to say I was paid for the item and they put it on sale again themselves, concierge services they call it.



I have a feeling that with this quality of service and allowing fakes for sale they would close down someday in the near future.


----------



## Nancy Wong

doni said:


> If it was a private seller and they did send the item in time, they will be paid. I guess it is VC who’s talking the loss. I had once a sale cancelled by the buyer because VC could not find the package, which I had sent well in time, before the month was over (don’t start me on that one...). Needless to say I was paid for the item and they put it on sale again themselves, concierge services they call it.



You are right. I saw VC put it back on sale and the seller is VC themselves .


----------



## yayuii

I recently purchased a Givenchy Mini-Antigona from VC, a limited-edition SS16 bag. I thoroughly inspected the bag and cross-referenced it with other minis. There even is a department store about an hour where I live that carries Givenchy, so I will compare that as well. It is (most likely) authentic, as I am very familiar with this brand, but one thing that irks me is that according to the tag, the bag was made in 2015 yet is from 2016...? 

I chalked it up to some irregularity, but the tendency of VC to list fakes on their site worries me... but then again Mini Antigonas are rarely, if ever, faked, and it is very obvious to tell a fake from an authentic Mini. 

I guess I will get a second opinion on this bag just for that peace of mind alone.


----------



## jamamcg

Had my first experience of a order being cancelled. Ordered a MCQueen suit. It took two weeks for the seller to send it to Paris. And took a further week for VC to decide to cancel my order.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I promised to get back about the Bal Double Tour bracelet in Ultra Violet that I ordered from Vestiaire in the beginning of January. It took its sweet time arriving here. I think the reason was that before I ordered anything from Vestiaire, I didn't fill in my full address, I felt I wanted to have a look at the website first. When I did place my first order, I changed my shipping details to my actual address but there seems to have been some glitch because VC still tried to send the bracelet to where I wrote first. So it was shipped to the right country and city but sent back to France and then successfully to me again.

I'll take partial blame for this and the bracelet finally got here so this is all fine.

But...  The bracelet is stamped with a star, as are the other three Double Tours the seller has listed/is listing (two Ultra Violet and two yellow). I thought these were just marks on the photos but the bracelets are actually stamped on the inside. I wrote the seller who claimed they were stamped like this when she bought them from a Balenciaga boutique in Italy. She bought them on sale, which is why she bought two of each colour, she explained.

The bracelet has been authenticated on the Bal forum, via the pics from the seller. The authenticators are stumped as to what the star is all about. I've e-mailed Balenciaga about the stamp, I've e-mailed Vestiaire to get more info from the seller as it's clear Balenciaga do not stamp their items with this star. I don't really know what to do if VC don't deign to answer.

I'm guessing the bracelets were given to staff at some Bal store in Italy and somebody decided to sell them. This could explain the stamp as I know other brands do this when they gift employees bags, slg etc.

I don't mind the stamp at all as long as the bracelet is authentic. But I'm getting a little bit tired of the pre-loved market as it's just too much bother sometimes, even for the chance of finding holy grail Bals.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I bought 3 Chanel jackets from VC. I cancelled one with PayPal claim as the seller took too long to send it to VC and I got inpatient when the seller didn't answer my questions. The other two jackets were both in great condition and authentic. It roughly took 8-10 days to arrive from Paris so my overall experience was good.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I bought five different items at VC:
- one vintage petit and  one  vintage grande Noe
- MM Agenda
-a vintage  LV international Wallet
- Mulberry Alexa

Fortunately I never had a negative experience.

Unfortunately we don't have a great resale market in Germany. We have only a handfull of consignment stores but they sell the items for a very high price. I am not willing to pay 700$ for a 30 year old LV Noe with cracked vachetta leather.

 I  don't buy from private sellers because of the return policy and I only buy from sellers within the European Union because I am from Germany. So I don't have to pay any custom fees.

I don't  like about VC that the shipping costs are a bit to high. I tried several times to use their discount code but it never worked. I wrote to customer service and they gave me another discount code that didn't work either.

The comission fee is very high and I think they give the sellers too much time to ship the item to VC.


----------



## sldsd

They donot have standard description like TheRealReal...I hate that. I have my eye on a Hermes jacket now but there are only 4 photos.


----------



## EmilyM111

sldsd said:


> They donot have standard description like TheRealReal...I hate that. I have my eye on a Hermes jacket now but there are only 4 photos.


You can ask the seller to provide more


----------



## Saich2

sldsd said:


> They donot have standard description like TheRealReal...I hate that. I have my eye on a Hermes jacket now but there are only 4 photos.


I got a Alexander McQueen top from RealReal first time I used them but think like VC these sites are more or less the same......I have not had a problem with VC although only bought 2 items from them and would never ever buy a bag from them or any site unless on here or ebay....had a problem with VC when first went on their and they are always having check out problems....but since I have so to speak spoken my mind to them they have been good and RealReal the item did sort of get here super quick considering we had no post for a week because no post due to weather. I think it depends on who you choose to buy from if the Seller answers quickly and always pay by PayPal.
The one thing that is good for me from these sites as I am in the UK no customs charges which is a big turn of from buying from the US as pound against the dollar not good


----------



## Jana123

Hey Girls, me again with another Vestiaire experience. I ordered a vintage Cartier Seau for my mums birthday. I don't know anything about Cartier but I am surprised about the quality of the bag which appears rather poor to me. I sent Authenticate4u.com two emails asking for authentication but never heard back from them? Also on the Cartier authentication thread on here it looks like no one has done any authentications in a while hence I didn't even post a request. Any suggestions who to turn to? Any other online authentication service anyone can recommend? Your help is hugely appreciated as mums birthday is coming up in a couple of days and I don't want to give her the bag without knowing it's authentic ;-(


----------



## Lillian46

Quick question regarding Shipping as a seller!

For the first time I managed to sell an item but figured Switzerland is not one of the prepaid label countries for shipping.

Does that mean I need to be in  charge of shipping?
I'm only selling an item for 60chf
And delivery to France even tho the parcel is less than 2kg would be min 34chf...

Any experiences?

I've contacted customer service


----------



## nicole0612

Jana123 said:


> Hey Girls, me again with another Vestiaire experience. I ordered a vintage Cartier Seau for my mums birthday. I don't know anything about Cartier but I am surprised about the quality of the bag which appears rather poor to me. I sent Authenticate4u.com two emails asking for authentication but never heard back from them? Also on the Cartier authentication thread on here it looks like no one has done any authentications in a while hence I didn't even post a request. Any suggestions who to turn to? Any other online authentication service anyone can recommend? Your help is hugely appreciated as mums birthday is coming up in a couple of days and I don't want to give her the bag without knowing it's authentic ;-(



Authenticate4Uu will only respond if you send them a message via Facebook messenger during their business hours. HTH.


----------



## nicole0612

Lillian46 said:


> Quick question regarding Shipping as a seller!
> 
> For the first time I managed to sell an item but figured Switzerland is not one of the prepaid label countries for shipping.
> 
> Does that mean I need to be in  charge of shipping?
> I'm only selling an item for 60chf
> And delivery to France even tho the parcel is less than 2kg would be min 34chf...
> 
> Any experiences?
> 
> I've contacted customer service



Does it say that Switzerland is exempt from prepaid labels? I am in the US and never pay shipping to Europe when I sell on vestiaire. In the email they sent you notifying you of the sale, there was no button that said “print yoir shipping lable”?


----------



## Lillian46

nicole0612 said:


> Does it say that Switzerland is exempt from prepaid labels? I am in the US and never pay shipping to Europe when I sell on vestiaire. In the email they sent you notifying you of the sale, there was no button that said “print yoir shipping lable”?
> View attachment 4010013



Hi thanks for the reply,

I see the same screen but below says



*Prepaid Shipping labels are valid in the following countries: Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Portugal, United Kingdom and Sweden. 
Please kindly note that your transactions on www.vestiairecollective.com may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. 


On customer service Q&A they guide to still put the label " in" the parcel for fast proceeding but without guideline regarding the cost


----------



## nicole0612

Lillian46 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply,
> 
> I see the same screen but below says
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepaid Shipping labels are valid in the following countries: Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Portugal, United Kingdom and Sweden.
> Please kindly note that your transactions on www.vestiairecollective.com may lead to tax and social security obligations in France.
> 
> 
> On customer service Q&A they guide to still put the label " in" the parcel for fast proceeding but without guideline regarding the cost



Oh I’m sorry to hear that! It does sound like they expect you to pay for shipping and then input the tracking number, but since the shipping price is quite a burden in your case hopefully someone from one of the other exempted countries will weigh in with advice.


----------



## Jana123

nicole0612 said:


> Authenticate4Uu will only respond if you send them a message via Facebook messenger during their business hours. HTH.


Thank you, Nicole. I just tried to do so but for some reason the "send a message" button is inactive? I tried several times but the messenger window does not pop up. With my other contacts on Facebook it works well.


----------



## nicole0612

Jana123 said:


> Thank you, Nicole. I just tried to do so but for some reason the "send a message" button is inactive? I tried several times but the messenger window does not pop up. With my other contacts on Facebook it works well.



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## wildestdreams

Hey ladies and guys! Wanted to share my experience with shopping on VC, as there's mixed reviews on this thread and online in general. I ordered my Valentino Rockstuds from VC recently, and I found the process quick and straightforward. I basically got my shoes within 10 days. I was fortunate my seller was quick in sending the shoes to VC after I paid, as I had no idea the seller has up to 30 days to do so (way too long imo). I was still a bit wary about my Rockstuds' authencity after reading other posts here after some people said they got fakes, so I got my shoes authencated tonight on TPF, and they are indeed real! [emoji28]

My main tip for a positive experience: My seller was a 'trusted seller' with the gold flag symbol, meaning that most/all items they sent are authentic and they are quick to post, so I highly recommend only buying from such sellers. Also check out the seller's other listings, and check the comments to see if other people have mentioned anything/complained about something.

I've attached my tracking details below for a sense of timings as reference. Happy shopping!


----------



## EmilyM111

wildestdreams said:


> My main tip for a positive experience: My seller was a 'trusted seller' with the gold flag symbol, meaning that most/all items they sent are authentic and they are quick to post, so I highly recommend only buying from such sellers. Also check out the seller's other listings, and check the comments to see if other people have mentioned anything/complained about something.
> 
> I've attached my tracking details below for a sense of timings as reference. Happy shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012652



I'm a trusted seller and can add to this that sometimes we don't have 100% not because the item wasn't authentic but the sale was cancelled. It happened to me - the buyer wasn't serious and asked for cancellation, I agreed but then found this item to be counted as 'not sent' against my score


----------



## Selenet

Lillian46 said:


> Quick question regarding Shipping as a seller!
> 
> For the first time I managed to sell an item but figured Switzerland is not one of the prepaid label countries for shipping.
> 
> Does that mean I need to be in  charge of shipping?
> I'm only selling an item for 60chf
> And delivery to France even tho the parcel is less than 2kg would be min 34chf...
> 
> Any experiences?
> 
> I've contacted customer service



You get a prepaid shipping label for DHL. I know this because I also live in Switzerland and sold some stuff. They send the shipping label after you have sold, then you need to contact DHL to arrange pickup. Personally, I would try swiss sites first if it is only 60chf.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Wanted to update some of my previous comments.  I took about a 3 month hiatus from listing anything new on VC because I got so annoyed with their lowballing/haggling on the price to get an item up.  I just got something new that I thought would appeal to European buyers so I decided to give them another chance.  Happy to report I got that listed at a reasonable price with no haggling, and then I listed 4 other items, they only haggled me on one and also not back and forth, just one price decrease and they accepted.  So perhaps they are listening to all the negative feedback they got.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Also I had my first buying experience from VC, a dior bag, it was a seamless experience but yes the seller was also one of the "trusted" user profiles.


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wanted to update some of my previous comments.  I took about a 3 month hiatus from listing anything new on VC because I got so annoyed with their lowballing/haggling on the price to get an item up.  I just got something new that I thought would appeal to European buyers so I decided to give them another chance.  Happy to report I got that listed at a reasonable price with no haggling, and then I listed 4 other items, they only haggled me on one and also not back and forth, just one price decrease and they accepted.  So perhaps they are listening to all the negative feedback they got.


Erm I wish. They quoted yesterday brand new unused large Sac De Jour (£2275 price) £1200 and then £1300 while I wanted to sell for reasonable £1600 (all docs + excellent conditon). Needed to iterate few times, 3rd time they accepted. Think they still try to take the piss out of those more desperate, inexperienced or with fakes.


----------



## fashion_victim9

so now they offered $308 for a pair of new over knee Louboutin limited edition boots with original price $1975. 
and I could only accept or refuse. It's so humiliating and insulting, every time the same, I have to fight for my (already reasonable) prices time after time!! I find it extremely unprofessional, and I wish I could say it all in the face of those ppl responsible for acceptance of CL!!! they don't know the market, don't know the prices, they know nothing about rare / limited styles etc.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> So perhaps they are listening to all the negative feedback they got.



they don't in my case they have different people for different brands though


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> they don't in my case they have different people for different brands though


well i'll partially retract my prior clarification.  i submitted a few additional things this weekend and did get haggled more.  I think it can be luck of the draw as to who processes your item.  I am not finding it necessarily correlates to a specific brand.  Maybe decline and then try resubmitting after a short time period?


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Maybe decline and then try resubmitting after a short time period?


that's what I do, but it so drives me crazy not to mention how much time I have to spend. but sales there are surprisingly well recently! I've sold 8 items in April while usually it's more like 2 - 3 a month


----------



## EmilyM111

fashion_victim9 said:


> so now they offered $308 for a pair of new over knee Louboutin limited edition boots with original price $1975.
> and I could only accept or refuse. It's so humiliating and insulting, every time the same, I have to fight for my (already reasonable) prices time after time!! I find it extremely unprofessional, and I wish I could say it all in the face of those ppl responsible for acceptance of CL!!! they don't know the market, don't know the prices, they know nothing about rare / limited styles etc.


I was coming off the price by £1 lol. After third attempt they accepted my price. I reckon whoever has more patience and also they might be gauging for desperate people.
I just saw accept/decline only - is this actually possible? I thought there was an option to give your price...


----------



## EmilyM111

fashion_victim9 said:


> they don't in my case they have different people for different brands though


Well within Chanel they take the piss big style. I got insulting offers for my almost new bags (I mean like a few months old) and then saw minis (not black that are most desired) being placed for £2600-£3000 (while the brand new one from boutique is £2330). Challenged them but they just said oh it's interesting.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nikka007 said:


> I was coming off the price by £1 lol.



my step is usually $5 haha!
but this time they countered once, and then offered same price as the first one without possibility to negotiate


----------



## EmilyM111

fashion_victim9 said:


> my step is usually $5 haha!
> but this time they countered once, and then offered same price as the first on without possibility to negotiate


I see this coming onto me soon. Well I don't have many things to sell so will probably take my time and place this is an actual boutique for 20% commission if ever.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nikka007 said:


> Challenged them but they just said oh it's interesting.



cause none of our e-mails go father than their customer support, and nobody from those department ever read it


----------



## EmilyM111

fashion_victim9 said:


> cause none of our e-mails go father than their customer support, and nobody from those department ever read it


Yup. I just did wonder how people can squeeze a mini for £3k or reissue for £4.5k. Maybe patience? I sort of don't believe the luck as they all seem to be trained now to push the price down...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nikka007 said:


> Yup. I just did wonder how people can squeeze a mini for £3k or reissue for £4.5k. Maybe patience? I sort of don't believe the luck as they all seem to be trained now to push the price down...


every reissue i see in the secondary markets on other sites is at least 50% off resale.  they just don't get the same resale value as regular flaps or boy bags.


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> well i'll partially retract my prior clarification.  i submitted a few additional things this weekend and did get haggled more.  I think it can be luck of the draw as to who processes your item.  I am not finding it necessarily correlates to a specific brand.  Maybe decline and then try resubmitting after a short time period?


This - 100%
If I get a lowball listing offer and counteroffer quickly after, I think the same person may respond because their counteroffer will be low again.  I try to wait until the next day, which has increased my chances of getting them to accept my proposed price.
For example, a couple of days ago I submitted a very sought after Hermes scarf pattern for below retail price and they counteroffered about 1/3 off my price.  I waited until the next morning and counteroffered $1 lower than my initial price and it was accepted.
It listed this morning and is already sold


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> cause none of our e-mails go father than their customer support, and nobody from those department ever read it


They read them sometimes.  Awhile ago I was selling my Chanel Lucky Charms 224 reissue flap and for ~$6K, which is totally reasonable, and they counteroffered $2.7K, I came down by $100 and they came up by $100.  I sent an email to CS saying it was a very rare bag that sells for the price I listed and I gave them the prices this item had previously sold for on their site (at my asking price).  They emailed back and asked for the reference numbers of those listings, which I provided, and later they emailed that they would accept my price.  It sold within 2 days of course.
This site takes a lot of patience, but sales are so good!


----------



## nicole0612

I always wonder where are the killer bargains for sale on Vestiaire for the people who accept the lowball counteroffers??

I guess they sell out immediately.


----------



## EmilyM111

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> every reissue i see in the secondary markets on other sites is at least 50% off resale.  they just don't get the same resale value as regular flaps or boy bags.


That's what I mean - VC allow some customers to sneak in bags with higher value than retail and the bags in questions aren't super sought after.
On the reissue note - despite fairly good pricing across many websites, I didn't find 226 that would be coming from a seller i can trust (VC for example doesn't allow returns for individual sellers) vs price vs condition so bought from the boutique. If you are in Europe, there are not many places like US consignment shops where you can take in the bag and review/authenticate at home  (unless I'm missing something?). I guess there is always the route of paypal appeal or cc chargeback but I never feel like it.


----------



## EmilyM111

nicole0612 said:


> I always wonder where are the killer bargains for sale on Vestiaire for the people who accept the lowball counteroffers??
> 
> I guess they sell out immediately.


I'd say we are talking fakes here. Or extremely desperate people which I reckon can't be that common.


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> I'd say we are talking fakes here. Or extremely desperate people which I reckon can't be that common.



Well, just thinking there must be some people like me who initially took it seriously when VC says it is your last chance to accept their price and the only other option is to decline having your item listed (after all of the work it takes to get that far in the process!). I didn’t realize for awhile that I could just resubmit my item again immediately using the same photos and usually get a different price offer. I sold some things very low at first because I was just worn down by that point in the listing process.


----------



## EmilyM111

nicole0612 said:


> Well, just thinking there must be some people like me who initially took it seriously when VC says it is your last chance to accept their price and the only other option is to decline having your item listed (after all of the work it takes to get that far in the process!). I didn’t realize for awhile that I could just resubmit my item again immediately using the same photos and usually get a different price offer. I sold some things very low at first because I was just worn down by that point in the listing process.


Possibly. Just haven't come across anywhere apart from Real Real (known for fakes) with super opportunities. Even my favourite stationary boutiques in Eastern Europe where you'd expect lower price quotes at least 60-70% of the retail for the most popular brands (Chanel, Hermes, LV). Not to mention US prices at Fashionphile or Yoogis that are almost shocking (reissues, jumbos)


----------



## EmilyM111

nikka007 said:


> Possibly. Just haven't come across anywhere apart from Real Real (known for fakes) with super opportunities. Even my favourite stationary boutiques in Easter Europe where you'd expect lower price quotes at least 60-70% of the retail for the most popular brands (Chanel, Hermes, LV). US prices in established places like Fashionphile or Yoogis are shocking (eg. reissues, jumbos)


----------



## fashion_victim9

yesterday they asked for additional picture of the side view of the single shoe instead of the side view of both shoes together, and my picture was professional and good! happened first time during 2 years. they used to photoshop both shoes side view together without any issues, sometimes they remove one of them and make it ugly looking, but never asked for a single shoe!! what's next? asking me to clear the ground on the picture myself?


----------



## fashion_victim9

and they rejected 2 of my listings saying it's fake too funny


----------



## EmilyM111

fashion_victim9 said:


> and they rejected 2 of my listings saying it's fake too funny


----------



## nicole0612

I just got this email today after shipping in a cardigan (!), so ridiculous.


I do have the receipt since it is just from 2015 but this is so silly! It has the care tags etc so I’m not sure why it is so difficult to authenticate.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I do have the receipt since it is just from 2015 but this is so silly! It has the care tags etc so I’m not sure why it is so difficult to authenticate.



they did ask me this a couple of times when I posted new things (not sending in), I just told that I did not have the receipt, and gave them date, place and the name of collection etc, they accepted then. maybe it will work in your case too?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> they did ask me this a couple of times when I posted new things (not sending in), I just told that I did not have the receipt, and gave them date, place and the name of collection etc, they accepted then. maybe it will work in your case too?


I have done the same during the listing process, but they say in the email they will cancel the sale if I don't send it.  I just sent them a photo of the receipt but it is very odd.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I have done the same during the listing process, but they say in the email they will cancel the sale if I don't send it.  I just sent them a photo of the receipt but it is very odd.



they are odd guys


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> and they rejected 2 of my listings saying it's fake too funny


You can read throughout this thread that they've deemed authentic items as fake. Hmmmm, I thought their curation teams are not the ones to authenticate (evidently by all the fake listings on their site), and that it's a job their quality control teams take on once the items are sold.....


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I just got this email today after shipping in a cardigan (!), so ridiculous.
> View attachment 4039866
> 
> I do have the receipt since it is just from 2015 but this is so silly! It has the care tags etc so I’m not sure why it is so difficult to authenticate.


About a month ago I had my 1st request for a receipt and they didn't ask for it when I submitted the bag for sale, but it was when they received it at their headquarter after I sold it. To say that I was surprised was an understatement. It was a 9 series classic flap. The serial was intact, hardware not tarnished, and the stamp is clear and in no way faded. Hologram card included.
Seriously, if they can't authenticate that series even with the bag in hand, then what can they authenticate?? I might understand if they needed receipts for recent series, but for a bag from 2005?
Since I didn't want my bag to be forth and back in transit (what if it got lost, will VC be responsible for that?) and had the feeling that I know what details they had doubts about, I sent them an email explaining those details with comparison pics from other bags around that time. I also said that for many sellers, bags that have been bought years, or even decades ago, the receipt is lost, or they simply didn't think of keeping the receipt. *That is where (their) authenticators come in.* Receipts are widely faked and the authenticity is always in the bag itself anyway. And even if receipts for older items are available, they're most likely not legible. I also said I'd be happy to request an independent authentication from a 3rd party, or they can pick a service of their choice and subtract the authentication fee from my earnings.

The next day I got an email stating that my bag was accepted. Not sure if they used an independent service, but I got my full earnings.
From now on, to avoid situations like these, I think I will include an authenticity certificate for items I don't, or no longer have the receipts of. This is so unnecessary really, 'cause this isn't Ebay. The reason why we pay a hefty commission fee is for their service. For them to deal with the after sale, with scammers, but also for their authenticators to do their job.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> About a month ago I had my 1st request for a receipt and they didn't ask for it when I submitted the bag for sale, but it was when they received it at their headquarter after I sold it. To say that I was surprised was an understatement. It was a 9 series classic flap. The serial was intact, hardware not tarnished, and the stamp is clear and in no way faded. Hologram card included.
> Seriously, if they can't authenticate that series even with the bag in hand, then what can they authenticate?? I might understand if they needed receipts for recent series, but for a bag from 2005?
> Since I didn't want my bag to be forth and back in transit (what if it got lost, will VC be responsible for that?) and had the feeling that I know what details they had doubts about, I sent them an email explaining those details with comparison pics from other bags around that time. I also said that for many sellers, bags that have been bought years, or even decades ago, the receipt is lost, or they simply didn't think of keeping the receipt. *That is where (their) authenticators come in.* Receipts are widely faked and the authenticity is always in the bag itself anyway. And even if receipts for older items are available, they're most likely not legible. I also said I'd be happy to request an independent authentication from a 3rd party, or they can pick a service of their choice and subtract the authentication fee from my earnings.
> 
> The next day I got an email stating that my bag was accepted. Not sure if they used an independent service, but I got my full earnings.
> From now on, to avoid situations like these, I think I will include an authenticity certificate for items I don't, or no longer have the receipts of. This is so unnecessary really, 'cause this isn't Ebay. The reason why we pay a hefty commission fee is for their service. For them to deal with the after sale, with scammers, but also for their authenticators to do their job.



I was just as shocked as you were! This was not a difficult item to authenticate by any means since the buttons, brand label and care tags were all present and other people on the site had previously sold the exact same item (I searched for comps before listing). I have received requests from them for a receipt during the listing process, but this was a first once they actually had the item in hand.


----------



## EmilyM111

ironic568 said:


> About a month ago I had my 1st request for a receipt and they didn't ask for it when I submitted the bag for sale, but it was when they received it at their headquarter after I sold it. To say that I was surprised was an understatement. It was a 9 series classic flap. The serial was intact, hardware not tarnished, and the stamp is clear and in no way faded. Hologram card included.
> Seriously, if they can't authenticate that series even with the bag in hand, then what can they authenticate?? I might understand if they needed receipts for recent series, but for a bag from 2005?
> Since I didn't want my bag to be forth and back in transit (what if it got lost, will VC be responsible for that?) and had the feeling that I know what details they had doubts about, I sent them an email explaining those details with comparison pics from other bags around that time. I also said that for many sellers, bags that have been bought years, or even decades ago, the receipt is lost, or they simply didn't think of keeping the receipt. *That is where (their) authenticators come in.* Receipts are widely faked and the authenticity is always in the bag itself anyway. And even if receipts for older items are available, they're most likely not legible. I also said I'd be happy to request an independent authentication from a 3rd party, or they can pick a service of their choice and subtract the authentication fee from my earnings.
> 
> The next day I got an email stating that my bag was accepted. Not sure if they used an independent service, but I got my full earnings.
> From now on, to avoid situations like these, I think I will include an authenticity certificate for items I don't, or no longer have the receipts of. This is so unnecessary really, 'cause this isn't Ebay. The reason why we pay a hefty commission fee is for their service. For them to deal with the after sale, with scammers, but also for their authenticators to do their job.


I personally have doubts that they authenticate anything (i mean in the past probably they let slip a lot of fakes so now they are onto it by...asking for receipts).
But it strikes me that if they are requesting the receipts and we all know that makes the item price high (especially when the item is in excellent condition) why push in the same time for ridiculous near-fake prices? That is inconsistent. I mean I'm realistic but somebody there should ask themselves some questions how they going to avoid a competition in that space. It will be enough for somebody big enough to push the commision to let say 20% and put more attention to authentication and realistic returns (yes, at the expense of narrower margins) then all serious european sellers are gone.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> Hmmmm, I thought their curation teams are not the ones to authenticate



they are just playing god there


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> From now on, to avoid situations like these, I think I will include an authenticity certificate for items I don't, or no longer have the receipts of.



I am not sure authenticity certificate will change something for VC, as they authenticate themselves anyways, and you'll have to spend lots of money on it.
I have one amazing and SUPER rare Goyard bag, and it doesn't have a serial number, it was on the pouch and I no longer have it. I had it authenticated by a third party, they confirmed authenticity and said they were super comfortable to authenticate it even without the date code. now I am scared to post it on VC (or somewhere else). Not sure that their authenticators will accept it without #


----------



## ironic568

nikka007 said:


> I personally have doubts that they authenticate anything (i mean in the past probably they let slip a lot of fakes so now they are onto it by...asking for receipts).


LMAO 

I wonder if they even carefully look over the receipts they request, and whether an item is automatically deemed authentic with a receipt on file?
Their way of verifying things doesn't instill much confidence in me when I'm interested in something on their site that I can't authenticate myself.
In all my years of selling bag to consignment stores, I have not once been asked for the receipt, and this is really the way it should be.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am not sure authenticity certificate will change something for VC, as they authenticate themselves anyways, and you'll have to spend lots of money on it.
> I have one amazing and SUPER rare Goyard bag, and it doesn't have a serial number, it was on the pouch and I no longer have it. I had it authenticated by a third party, they confirmed authenticity and said they were super comfortable to authenticate it even without the date code. now I am scared to post it on VC (or somewhere else). Not sure that their authenticators will accept it without #


I'm not sure either, but worth a try. And I'd just do authentication via email which is cheaper than an actual certificate and hopefully that will suffice. Since their authenticators can't seem to do their job (without a receipt), I thought they could use some help of professional authenticators, lol.

I'm not sure either about your bag. I'm totally not familiar with Goyard bags, do they come with a sticker? Can you try to list it on VC with the authenticity confirmation and see if they accept it? The only thing with this is that you also need it to be passing their QC check. It can be a real pain to have it rejected at their headquarter, or for them to ask for the receipt .

If I were you I'd have another authentication service confirm authenticity so you'll stand stronger. If VC doesn't work, then try Tradesy, Ebay, or consign.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I'm not sure either about your bag. I'm totally not familiar with Goyard bags, do they come with a sticker? Can you try to list it on VC with the authenticity confirmation and see if they accept it? The only thing with this is that you also need it to be passing their QC check. It can be a real pain to have it rejected at their headquarter, or for them to ask for the receipt .
> 
> If I were you I'd have another authentication service confirm authenticity so you'll stand stronger. If VC doesn't work, then try Tradesy, eBay, or consign.



they have embossed date code, and code from mine was in the pouch that goes with each bag, and I don't have it any more. will post it everywhere and keep my fingers crossed thank you!


----------



## EmilyM111

ironic568 said:


> LMAO
> 
> I wonder if they even carefully look over the receipts they request, and whether an item is automatically deemed authentic with a receipt on file?
> Their way of verifying things doesn't instill much confidence in me when I'm interested in something on their site that I can't authenticate myself.
> In all my years of selling bag to consignment stores, I have not once been asked for the receipt, and this is really the way it should be.


For me that all would be fine if they accepted returns (then you can pay for authentication yourself) - as I said I can't be asked to fight over $000s (or rather £000s) using my credit card charge back facility, I'm not that rich to wait months for my money (if ever). They are really asking for Fashionphile or Yoogi's subsidiary to be opened in Europe.


----------



## fashion_victim9

does any of you buy premium subscription? will it give me any noticeable benefits as a seller? will it help to sell faster?


----------



## ladysarah

Has anyone here from the UK sold through them? What was the experience like? Ease of fund transfers etc!


----------



## fashion_victim9

I also noticed an odd thing, I've been selling on VC for like 2+ years, and all this time I was selling maybe 2 - 5 items a month. This April I had already 15, and March was good too, that's really unusual. maybe visibility on site depends on rating or something. Now I am number 760 in their rating


----------



## EmilyM111

ladysarah said:


> Has anyone here from the UK sold through them? What was the experience like? Ease of fund transfers etc!


yeah, ive sold around 10 bags. Funds are transferred to paypal account. The goods are either collected by DHL (super fast but you have to stay home/send through work post office as drop off is not available) or french post also fast (before it was Hermes and a disaster - parcel to Paris took 2-3 weeks to arrive). Once you've gone through the pain of submitting the item and ignoring multiple wannabe-buyers who want to buy for 5% of the price  you're good.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Does anyone know if you say you are selling an item with original receipt, if they will accept the receipt with all the info but the price blacked out?  I got the bag I want to sell on sale and don't want to advertise what I paid for it.  Otherwise I just won't say that I have the receipt when listing the item.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Does anyone know if you say you are selling an item with original receipt, if they will accept the receipt with all the info but the price blacked out?  I got the bag I want to sell on sale and don't want to advertise what I paid for it.  Otherwise I just won't say that I have the receipt when listing the item.



I'd just mention receipt in description and send it as is with the blacked out price. I don't think it matters if it's blacked out or not.


----------



## nicole0612

Error


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> yeah, ive sold around 10 bags. Funds are transferred to paypal account. The goods are either collected by DHL (super fast but you have to stay home/send through work post office as drop off is not available) or french post also fast (before it was Hermes and a disaster - parcel to Paris took 2-3 weeks to arrive). Once you've gone through the pain of submitting the item and ignoring multiple wannabe-buyers who want to buy for 5% of the price  you're good.



They are now using the post office again and seem to have dropped Hermes, which was a total nightmare, but I wonder if the sellers there are serious? You can accept an offer and you never hear from them again


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> They are now using the post office again and seem to have dropped Hermes, which was a total nightmare, but I wonder if the sellers there are serious? You can accept an offer and you never hear from them again


As a seller, out of the number of offers I accept I'd say less than 50% ever actually go through with the purchase.


----------



## Gabs007

Sorry, mistyped, I meant the buyers, some make such ridiculous offers that they can't be living in the real world, or do they think Prada is like Primark or H&M.


----------



## Gabs007

ladysarah said:


> Has anyone here from the UK sold through them? What was the experience like? Ease of fund transfers etc!



Never had a problem with transferring funds with them but I use my old Bank account abroad for that, it's the annoying offers that really wear you down and the fact that they are trying to gauge the seller to sell at prices that are sometimes less than 10% of what you paid for this year, and that is for items that are new or as good as new.
However I do think they accept UK bank accounts, it just depends how much your bank charges for the transfer? They give you the option if you want to be paid in GBP, Euros or USD, so it should honestly not be a problem.

You could also try Rebelle or Vide? With all of them you need a lot of patience though.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> Sorry, mistyped, I meant the buyers, some make such ridiculous offers that they can't be living in the real world, or do they think Prada is like Primark or H&M.


I assumed you meant buyers.  I think they are unable to offer less than 30% off the list price and pretty much every offer is 30% off the list price.  They just want to see how cheap they can get it.  I usually don't accept those unless it's something I really want to get rid of.  Also for people buying from sellers overseas there are high shipping costs and duties tacked on, but the seller can't help that and people are better off waiting for a coupon code.


----------



## Gabs007

I accepted a few of the ridiculously low offers as we're moving countries and I wanted to get rid of stuff, however then the buyers never bought, so now, I just tend to decline


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Sorry, mistyped, I meant the buyers, some make such ridiculous offers that they can't be living in the real world, or do they think Prada is like Primark or H&M.


Haha welcome to vestiaire. Some sellers here advised to switch off offers but I had my potential buyers to moan about it


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Haha welcome to vestiaire. Some sellers here advised to switch off offers but I had my potential buyers to moan about it



The one thing I liked about HEWI was that buyers couldn't offer less than 10% of the price, but then they gauge you to list really low, and Vestaire, seriously some items I don't even list there, a Coach bag from last year which was about 800 Pounds and used twice, they suggested I sell it for 80. I mean seriously? 
I don't get their policy, they get quite a generous cut, so why are they trying to get the seller to sell so cheap? Seriously, I haven't sold much on Vestaire, usually I have to cancel the listing because I sold quicker and faster somewhere else. Gosh, not like I want a crazy amount for 2nd hand stuff, but if it is still very current, listing it for 10% of the purchase price, then getting ridiculous offers and ending with a few Pennies, I might as well just give it away. If you count the time and effort, you earn more just doing the odd hours of overtime.


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> Haha welcome to vestiaire. Some sellers here advised to switch off offers but I had my potential buyers to moan about it


This is so true!  The buyers will nag and abuse sellers in comments.
When I have the offer button enabled, it is amazing how often I will have the same buyer repeatedly submit very low offers until the offer limit is expired...then seconds later they will start on the next cycle of low offers!  I had one buyer do this for 6 cycles in a row nonstop until I realized that I could not respond to his offer and that would delay his ability to make more offers! I wanted to keep the offer option intact on that item because I was getting good offers from other people, but it was so annoying.  I have my notifications set to email, text and phone banner so I don't miss an offer/comment/purchase, but it makes it so annoying to go through the offer process with a time wasting non-buyer.
The only way I have found to stop this type of buyer is to not respond at all to their offer (once they have demonstrated that they are unaffected by my counteroffers).  If I decline they can keep offering, if I counteroffer they can keep offering, but if I ignore them then they cannot offer for at least 24 hours.
I had a buyer last night who offered me $2000 for an item that I had listed for $2850 (about $2K for me after commission) and goes for about $4000 on most resale sites like ebay.  I countered her once with $50 off and she declined/responded with the same offer.  After going through the whole 3 offer process with her where she never increased her offer I just disabled the offer option on that item and went to sleep.  I woke up this morning to a rude comment from her, "They are available all over the world, please reduce your price."


----------



## Gabs007

I possibly couldn't have stopped myself from replying "Then why don't you buy the ones available all over the world?"


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I possibly couldn't have stopped myself from replying "Then why don't you buy the ones available all over the world?"


haha I barely restrained myself


----------



## Gabs007

I get that people want stuff cheap, but then there is reality? Mom always said "Buy the best quality you can afford" with a strong emphasis on "can afford", I had some brainiac nagging me to sell Zanotti boots for 50 Euros as that is all she can afford, she didn't take my comment "That means you can't afford Zanotti" kindly


----------



## EmilyM111

nicole0612 said:


> This is so true!  The buyers will nag and abuse sellers in comments.
> When I have the offer button enabled, it is amazing how often I will have the same buyer repeatedly submit very low offers until the offer limit is expired...then seconds later they will start on the next cycle of low offers!  I had one buyer do this for 6 cycles in a row nonstop until I realized that I could not respond to his offer and that would delay his ability to make more offers! I wanted to keep the offer option intact on that item because I was getting good offers from other people, but it was so annoying.  I have my notifications set to email, text and phone banner so I don't miss an offer/comment/purchase, but it makes it so annoying to go through the offer process with a time wasting non-buyer.
> The only way I have found to stop this type of buyer is to not respond at all to their offer (once they have demonstrated that they are unaffected by my counteroffers).  If I decline they can keep offering, if I counteroffer they can keep offering, but if I ignore them then they cannot offer for at least 24 hours.
> I had a buyer last night who offered me $2000 for an item that I had listed for $2850 (about $2K for me after commission) and goes for about $4000 on most resale sites like ebay.  I countered her once with $50 off and she declined/responded with the same offer.  After going through the whole 3 offer process with her where she never increased her offer I just disabled the offer option on that item and went to sleep.  I woke up this morning to a rude comment from her, "They are available all over the world, please reduce your price."





Some people need to get a life. I got somebody *****ing when i said Sac De Jour has never been worn and then 'i thought it would be for work but it was too large' that THIS IS NOT UNWORN BAG THEN. The reality was I bought the bag as I'm dumb and just didn't think (really liked the bag in the store), then tried the laptop home and realised it's a really big bag but couldn't be asked to rush into London (it's a trip for me), thought i might keep it etc. I mean ok - maybe my explanation wasn't great but can't you just pass, do you really have to leave ****ty comments like this (especially if you are not buying or making an offer)? It pissed me off and removed the bag from sale and now using lol


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I get that people want stuff cheap, but then there is reality? Mom always said "Buy the best quality you can afford" with a strong emphasis on "can afford", I had some brainiac nagging me to sell Zanotti boots for 50 Euros as that is all she can afford, she didn't take my comment "That means you can't afford Zanotti" kindly


I'm very realistic when buying pre-owned. If the paperwork is in place, the item looks authentic and quality is very good/excellent I know I won't save a lot, especially knowing the commission is 25-30%. If an expensive item is cheap & great condition means something is off (or a buyer is desperate but this is not happening often).


----------



## Gabs007

I know what you mean, I'm in Alderly Edge, I am in London quite frequently but that is usually for meetings, a bit difficult to bring all the stuff that you bought and then didn't like at home with you, not knowing how long the meeting will last, and somehow going "Well, you all wait, got to pop to the shop to bring back a bag or dress" would somehow not go down all that well. But comments like 
"I want to buy this item for (insert ridiculous amount) please lower your price" seem to be quite common.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm in Alderly Edge, I am in London quite frequently but that is usually for meetings, a bit difficult to bring all the stuff that you bought and then didn't like at home with you, not knowing how long the meeting will last, and somehow going "Well, you all wait, got to pop to the shop to bring back a bag or dress" would somehow not go down all that well. But comments like
> "I want to buy this item for (insert ridiculous amount) please lower your price" seem to be quite common.


I'm also from the culture that doesn't see returns as acceptable behaviour so coupled with the fuss of bringing a big item back makes me unlikely to return anything big value/big size.


----------



## Gabs007

I used to work in the fashion and music industry as a journalist, I know that a lot of the people in shops are paid commission and the basic wage is often quite low, so I hesitate to bring things back, especially if  I got carried away and then figured out at home it is not for me. Though amazing isn't it? You can totally love something in the shop, at home it just doesn't work...

Also often I wear something, hubby then makes a comment about that it doesn't do much for me and I stop wearing it, after a few weeks I go "Just eating up space in the clothes room..." and then get rid of it.


----------



## Gabs007

I currently have somebody from China making an offer repeatedly, each time I accept the offer then expires, she leaves comments how she missed it and it starts over and over again... I think I stop responding


----------



## Gabs007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wanted to update some of my previous comments.  I took about a 3 month hiatus from listing anything new on VC because I got so annoyed with their lowballing/haggling on the price to get an item up.  I just got something new that I thought would appeal to European buyers so I decided to give them another chance.  Happy to report I got that listed at a reasonable price with no haggling, and then I listed 4 other items, they only haggled me on one and also not back and forth, just one price decrease and they accepted.  So perhaps they are listening to all the negative feedback they got.



I think it depends, I stopped listing stuff on weekends as I noticed the weekend shift is the worst when it comes to haggling, however Rebelle is now the same, totally trying to lowball. They have the standard comment about popularity of the brand, yet they tend to have items listed of the brand for about twice of what you want, similar style and age and often in not quite as good a condition and from cheaper materials and they are flying out, yet they are trying to push your price down to next to nothing. Apparently they are trying to increase their turnover and throw sellers under the bus.


----------



## ironic568

Gabs007 said:


> I currently have somebody from China making an offer repeatedly, each time I accept the offer then expires, she leaves comments how she missed it and it starts over and over again... I think I stop responding


Disable best offer. It was the best thing I did for myself on VC. Got rid of the bombardment of non-serious offers (you accept, they disappear) being sent constantly to my phone and email.
Sales are still going strong (or maybe even stronger, since both buyer and I stopped wasting our time).


----------



## Gabs007

ironic568 said:


> Disable best offer. It was the best thing I did for myself on VC. Got rid of the bombardment of non-serious offers (you accept, they disappear) being sent constantly to my phone and email.
> Sales are still going strong (or maybe even stronger, since both buyer and I stopped wasting our time).



Have to try that, can you do that when you are listing? The funny thing is that somebody bought the dress now for the price I listed it (which was seriously cheap anyway for a brand new dress) and she is now moaning that she wanted to buy the dress for 50, I told her I wanted to sell it for 150 - and I did.

In Europe we are a bit disadvantaged, there is Vestaire, Rebelle, VideDressing and maybe HEWI, with HEWI there are such issues, they are horrendous to deal with and just want you to buy a subscription to their new website and if the buyer doesn't confirm receipt you might have to wait months for the money, despite sending tracked (a few friends had people order items, wear them for an event then send them back soiled and HEWI apparently claims you need to show evidence that they wore it - what, a spy cam in the garment?), which is pretty crap, Vestaire and their mood swings are something else, Rebelle now really started price gauging and trying to force everybody to sell designer items for WalMart prices, Vide is OKish, though not a lot of buyers there.

If something is totally in mint condition, I usually list it for about 1/5th of the original price, if it is a recent collection, if they try to make you sell it for less than 1/10th, I just chuck it to a charity.


----------



## Ania

ladysarah said:


> Has anyone here from the UK sold through them? What was the experience like? Ease of fund transfers etc!


I have sold 10 or so items with them and never had any issues. They can transfer funds straight into your sterling bank account and as far as I can tell there isn’t any FX or international transfer commission or anything (maybe it’s because I always list in pounds). Hermes was really dreadful but now that they started using the post office again the shipping process is much quicker. One thing to remember though is that they don’t send you the money straight away but on the 1st and (maybe) the 15th of the month (don’t remember the day for sure - sorry!) depending on when your item is received, checked and sent to the buyer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

finally after all those insulting lowball offers I received a good one


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally after all those insulting lowball offers I received a good one



LOLOLOLOL
Too funny!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> Too funny!!



and of course I've accepted!


----------



## ironic568

Gabs007 said:


> Have to try that, can you do that when you are listing? The funny thing is that somebody bought the dress now for the price I listed it (which was seriously cheap anyway for a brand new dress) and she is now moaning that she wanted to buy the dress for 50, I told her I wanted to sell it for 150 - and I did.


I don't think you can disable the "BO" option when submitting an item for sale, but only after it's active. What I do is clicking on "my account" --> "for sale" --> (scroll down) "my offers- setting" and then this screen pops up:




As you can see, you can disable BO for all your items with just 1 click, or you can choose which items you'd want to receive offers on.



Gabs007 said:


> In Europe we are a bit disadvantaged, there is Vestaire, Rebelle, VideDressing and maybe HEWI, with HEWI there are such issues, they are horrendous to deal with and just want you to buy a subscription to their new website and if the buyer doesn't confirm receipt you might have to wait months for the money, despite sending tracked (a few friends had people order items, wear them for an event then send them back soiled and HEWI apparently claims you need to show evidence that they wore it - what, a spy cam in the garment?), which is pretty crap, Vestaire and their mood swings are something else, Rebelle now really started price gauging and trying to force everybody to sell designer items for WalMart prices, Vide is OKish, though not a lot of buyers there.
> 
> If something is totally in mint condition, I usually list it for about 1/5th of the original price, if it is a recent collection, if they try to make you sell it for less than 1/10th, I just chuck it to a charity.


Never heard of HEWI before, but that sounds terrible. At least you'd never have to worry about that with VC. It's just their price negotiations (and sometimes their lack of knowledge) that irk me.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally after all those insulting lowball offers I received a good one


LMAO 
Please tell me it went live.......


----------



## Funbags1025

Hello All!!! I’ve never purchased from Vestiaire before, but I finally decided to take a look and found a bag that I love for a really good price.... almost too good.. I’m nervous about taking the plunge to buy, but from my understanding Vestiaire should be safe correct? I’m just getting a bad feeling about the bag and seller. Has anyone had any issues with that site?.... Also, I’m not understanding why some profiles are labeled as trusted. If the item has to be sent to Vestiaire first for authentication before being shipped out then wouldn’t that technically mean that every seller should be a “trusted profile”?... I thought the whole authentication process was suppose to give every buyer peace of mind in knowing that they are buying authentic pieces. So why are some profiles labeled as trusted? I’m overwhelmed


----------



## nicole0612

Funbags1025 said:


> Hello All!!! I’ve never purchased from Vestiaire before, but I finally decided to take a look and found a bag that I love for a really good price.... almost too good.. I’m nervous about taking the plunge to buy, but from my understanding Vestiaire should be safe correct? I’m just getting a bad feeling about the bag and seller. Has anyone had any issues with that site?.... Also, I’m not understanding why some profiles are labeled as trusted. If the item has to be sent to Vestiaire first for authentication before being shipped out then wouldn’t that technically mean that every seller should be a “trusted profile”?... I thought the whole authentication process was suppose to give every buyer peace of mind in knowing that they are buying authentic pieces. So why are some profiles labeled as trusted? I’m overwhelmed



Can you have the bag authenticated prior to purchase, or are the photos not sufficient for authentication?
Have you commented on the listing and gotten a response?
Do some research. Take a look at the rest of the seller’s items. Check the comments on their sold listings. Was this bag sold previously (which means it was returned back to them)? Do they have other nice things for sale? Do they answer questions on their listings?
When I buy anything via resale, whether it is Ebay, Vestiaire or elsewhere I always pay with PayPal and never spend more than I can do without for a couple of months. If you pay with PayPal and something is awry you will be refunded eventually, but it can be a huge hassle, stress, long wait and a lot of time taken out of your day dealing with it.
Vestiaire is safer than Ebay, but definitely not 100%.
The things I would worry about most are that there is some condition issue that you will not like, unless it is described as very good condition, or that the seller may wait weeks before shipping your item (allowed on Vestiaire). 
I have personally sold some items on Vestiaire for “too good to be true” prices because I just wanted an easy sale, but I have also been a “bad” seller and waited 2+ weeks to ship an item because it was listed for over a year and of course sold when I was on vacation (no way to put your listings on hold on Vestiaire), but of course I communicated the delay to the buyer. Some listings on Vestiaire seem to be years old though with the seller totally gone from the site, not answering questions for years!
Of course, they item could also be fake and pass Vestiaire’s screening, because they are not perfect, so just get your own authentication as well. Before buying is better to avoid a headache, but if that is impossible and you “need” the item and don’t mind the potential annoyance of pursuing a refund through PayPal if need be, then just make sure to get it authenticated once you receive it.


----------



## Gabs007

Actually they now have a feature that let's you give in the vacation time...


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Actually they now have a feature that let's you give in the vacation time...



Wow, thank you! I had no idea.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> LMAO
> Please tell me it went live.......



it did!!! I was hoping to decrease the price after it did, but they allowed me to lower it only to 50%, which was still just A LITTLE overpriced, so I had to remove it and list again


----------



## fashion_victim9

Funbags1025 said:


> Hello All!!! I’ve never purchased from Vestiaire before, but I finally decided to take a look and found a bag that I love for a really good price.... almost too good.. I’m nervous about taking the plunge to buy, but from my understanding Vestiaire should be safe correct? I’m just getting a bad feeling about the bag and seller. Has anyone had any issues with that site?.... Also, I’m not understanding why some profiles are labeled as trusted. If the item has to be sent to Vestiaire first for authentication before being shipped out then wouldn’t that technically mean that every seller should be a “trusted profile”?... I thought the whole authentication process was suppose to give every buyer peace of mind in knowing that they are buying authentic pieces. So why are some profiles labeled as trusted? I’m overwhelmed



Trusted profile means that seller always ships in timely manner and all their items passed authenticity check.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> it did!!! I was hoping to decrease the price after it did, but they allowed me to lower it only to 50%, which was still just A LITTLE overpriced, so I had to remove it and list again


Oh wow .  Obviously their editing and curation team are not in communication with one another. I know their editing team has nothing to do with pricing and negotiations, but when preparing for the listing to go live, they seriously didn't see anything wrong with an asking price of $875,600 for a pair of shoes   ?


----------



## onepiece101

For those of you in the US who have sold items through both The Real Real and Vestaire Collective, which would you choose? I have a few accessories (small leather goods) from Loewe and as these are the only two reputable larger sites that sell Loewe (as I don't want to go the eBay route), which do you think is better than the other? TIA!


----------



## Gabs007

onepiece101 said:


> For those of you in the US who have sold items through both The Real Real and Vestaire Collective, which would you choose? I have a few accessories (small leather goods) from Loewe and as these are the only two reputable larger sites that sell Loewe (as I don't want to go the eBay route), which do you think is better than the other? TIA!



You could try Catawiki, it is an auction site, they seem to be super keen on Loewe, I am currently debating if I should sell the sunglasses that I never wear from Loewe, but taking pics of them is a PITA


----------



## Gabs007

ironic568 said:


> Oh wow .  Obviously their editing and curation team are not in communication with one another. I know their editing team has nothing to do with pricing and negotiations, but when preparing for the listing to go live, they seriously didn't see anything wrong with an asking price of $875,600 for a pair of shoes   ?



You know they are in France, and in most of Europe, they use the comma differently an item that is a tenner, on the continent you would give the price as 10,00 so I think that it threw them a bit?


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, thank you! I had no idea.



"Manage my availablility"


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am waiting for $3K payment from Vestiaire collective scheduled for 15/5/2018 and I have not received any updates. Is this normal? 
I am also trying to reach them but keep getting their automated message that their customer service is closed during their regular business hours(7AM-3PM). Is anybody else experiencing the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## Gabs007

To be honest, the first time I got a payment from them, it was 14 days late as they had a computer problem or something, but so far all the payments due have been made, and payment on the 15th means that is when they transfer the money, until it reaches your bank account it takes another day or two.


----------



## Etak14

I brought and paid for a bag at the weekend only to receive an email from them today advising me the item is no longer available....
Can’t say I’m happy


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for $3K payment from Vestiaire collective scheduled for 15/5/2018 and I have not received any updates. Is this normal?
> I am also trying to reach them but keep getting their automated message that their customer service is closed during their regular business hours(7AM-3PM). Is anybody else experiencing the same thing? Thanks!



Was your item delivered to the buyer yet? Payment is on the half month mark after delivery. Sometimes there is a few day delay, so don’t worry.


----------



## onepiece101

I have a few items I'm ready to list on VC but when trying to find info on receiving payment from them, one of the FAQ articles states "on the 15th and the 30th of each month, Vestiaire Collective makes payment to the bank and PayPal accounts of its sellers", but then another one under the same section states "Only transfers to a bank based in France or in the SEPA zone are allowed (for more details, please see our General Terms and Conditions). So it is not possible to transfer money from your Wallet to your PayPal account. If you want to deactivate your Wallet, please don't hesitate to contact Customer Service". 

So just to confirm before I list items on the website, for those of you who live in the US, are you able to use Paypal to get paid by VC when your items sell?


----------



## nicole0612

onepiece101 said:


> I have a few items I'm ready to list on VC but when trying to find info on receiving payment from them, one of the FAQ articles states "on the 15th and the 30th of each month, Vestiaire Collective makes payment to the bank and PayPal accounts of its sellers", but then another one under the same section states "Only transfers to a bank based in France or in the SEPA zone are allowed (for more details, please see our General Terms and Conditions). So it is not possible to transfer money from your Wallet to your PayPal account. If you want to deactivate your Wallet, please don't hesitate to contact Customer Service".
> 
> So just to confirm before I list items on the website, for those of you who live in the US, are you able to use Paypal to get paid by VC when your items sell?



I will wait for others to weigh in about PayPal, but I live in the US and Vestiaire makes a direct deposit to my US bank account on the 15th/30th.


----------



## Gabs007

onepiece101 said:


> I have a few items I'm ready to list on VC but when trying to find info on receiving payment from them, one of the FAQ articles states "on the 15th and the 30th of each month, Vestiaire Collective makes payment to the bank and PayPal accounts of its sellers", but then another one under the same section states "Only transfers to a bank based in France or in the SEPA zone are allowed (for more details, please see our General Terms and Conditions). So it is not possible to transfer money from your Wallet to your PayPal account. If you want to deactivate your Wallet, please don't hesitate to contact Customer Service".
> 
> So just to confirm before I list items on the website, for those of you who live in the US, are you able to use Paypal to get paid by VC when your items sell?



I know a few friends on your side of the pond who sell through Vestaire and they didn't have a problem with it at all.

Just be prepared for maximum frustration, at the moment they are trying to get me to sell a Valentino silk dress for 100 and brand new Walter Steiger shoes for 50, sometimes everything runs smooth and at other times they seem to have the person who believes he or she works at the bargain basement.

As for the money, they drag it out, they do pay, but you wait for quite a while


----------



## Gabs007

Does anybody know about that trusted seller thing? A friend of mine sold 2 cheap items and got the rusted seller status, I sold 8 and agreed to cancel one sale, I don't have it?


----------



## ironic568

Gabs007 said:


> Does anybody know about that trusted seller thing? A friend of mine sold 2 cheap items and got the rusted seller status, I sold 8 and agreed to cancel one sale, I don't have it?


How fast do you ship? That might have something to do with it. I always ship within 2 days.
I wouldn't put too much importance on the trusted seller status, though. I got mine already after selling my first 2 (!) bags successfully. Seeing that VC has let fakes slipped through, a "trusted seller" status does not mean much to me.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> I will wait for others to weigh in about PayPal, but I live in the US and Vestiaire makes a direct deposit to my US bank account on the 15th/30th.


Me too, bank account not PayPal.


----------



## Gabs007

ironic568 said:


> How fast do you ship? That might have something to do with it. I always ship within 2 days.
> I wouldn't put too much importance on the trusted seller status, though. I got mine already after selling my first 2 (!) bags successfully. Seeing that VC has let fakes slipped through, a "trusted seller" status does not mean much to me.



Same day usually, only had one issue, once gave French sizing and they claimed it was Italian, despite the fact that the French size would have been correct due to the measurements, I fit into a French 38, there is just no chance in hell I would fit into an Italian 38 without dying from starvation first


----------



## Gabs007

ironic568 said:


> How fast do you ship? That might have something to do with it. I always ship within 2 days.
> I wouldn't put too much importance on the trusted seller status, though. I got mine already after selling my first 2 (!) bags successfully. Seeing that VC has let fakes slipped through, a "trusted seller" status does not mean much to me.



Asked them about it and finally got a reply, yes, the size issue and the fact that I didn't respond to insane comments like "I want to buy an item listed for 600 for 50, please lower your price", apparently you need to respond to every comment, no matter how insane...
Regarding the size issue, well best to not list any Joseph items, as their size labels are all over the place and you can only guess from the measurements for which country they are meant...


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Asked them about it and finally got a reply, yes, the size issue and the fact that I didn't respond to insane comments like "I want to buy an item listed for 600 for 50, please lower your price", apparently you need to respond to every comment, no matter how insane...
> Regarding the size issue, well best to not list any Joseph items, as their size labels are all over the place and you can only guess from the measurements for which country they are meant...



Well my comment is off topic, but I’m glad you posted this because I have been wondering why a Joseph leather jacket size 36 did not fit me while I am a French size 36 and Italian size 40. Good to know their sizing varies a lot!!
I do respond to all comments, even if they are annoying or silly, and I always ship quickly. I am a trusted seller, so maybe they really value responding to comments?


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Well my comment is off topic, but I’m glad you posted this because I have been wondering why a Joseph leather jacket size 36 did not fit me while I am a French size 36 and Italian size 40. Good to know their sizing varies a lot!!
> I do respond to all comments, even if they are annoying or silly, and I always ship quickly. I am a trusted seller, so maybe they really value responding to comments?



I hate you, lol, just kidding, seriously my build is just different, but yes, Joseph's sizing is all over the place and depending on the country where they plan to sell and then the clothes end up in a different country, but that doesn't seem to feature in, I love Joseph but the stuff I have has sizes all over the place, so basically they decide what is the country size, no matter for which country it was produced... Usually if you go to Harvey Nichols, they got their own sizing on and I don't think that within 10 minutes in the changing room my size changes 4 up and down.

Well, I usually respond to comments too, but some of them were just so out there, seriously, why would I respond to a lunatic who wants to buy a Chanel bag for the price of a H&M bag, as they usually then just get insulting. I guess in the future I will just go with "No, thank you"


----------



## Misswhalie

Hi all, 

I couldn’t find an answer easily in this huge thread so I’ll ask here. 

If I live in the US and the seller I want to buy from is in Italy, do I have to pay customs upon it entering the US? I have never had to on anything I’ve ordered from outside the country before, but their whole “prepay the customs fees” thing in checkout is throwing me off. Can anyone in the US who has bought from Europe thought Vestiaire share their experience with me? Did you get hit with a customs charge?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I hate you, lol, just kidding, seriously my build is just different, but yes, Joseph's sizing is all over the place and depending on the country where they plan to sell and then the clothes end up in a different country, but that doesn't seem to feature in, I love Joseph but the stuff I have has sizes all over the place, so basically they decide what is the country size, no matter for which country it was produced... Usually if you go to Harvey Nichols, they got their own sizing on and I don't think that within 10 minutes in the changing room my size changes 4 up and down.
> 
> Well, I usually respond to comments too, but some of them were just so out there, seriously, why would I respond to a lunatic who wants to buy a Chanel bag for the price of a H&M bag, as they usually then just get insulting. I guess in the future I will just go with "No, thank you"



Haha, well I do have a small build  I love Joseph, so it’s good to know the sizing can vary a lot. I’m in the US, so it’s hard to try it on before purchasing!
I agree, some comments are really hard to respond politely to. Especially the price haggling people who probably would never buy anyway.


----------



## nicole0612

Misswhalie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I couldn’t find an answer easily in this huge thread so I’ll ask here.
> 
> If I live in the US and the seller I want to buy from is in Italy, do I have to pay customs upon it entering the US? I have never had to on anything I’ve ordered from outside the country before, but their whole “prepay the customs fees” thing in checkout is throwing me off. Can anyone in the US who has bought from Europe thought Vestiaire share their experience with me? Did you get hit with a customs charge?
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Yes, you will pay customs over a certain amount ~$800, but definitely don’t prepay customs through Vestiaire. They charge you much more than what you will actually be billed.


----------



## Gabs007

I am deleting my account now, seriously, whoever does the "price negotiations" must be on drugs, before I sell a 2K dress that's 3 months old and has been worn once for 60, I take it out in the back and burn it, less trouble. They are insane


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I am deleting my account now, seriously, whoever does the "price negotiations" must be on drugs, before I sell a 2K dress that's 3 months old and has been worn once for 60, I take it out in the back and burn it, less trouble. They are insane


Bizarrely I've just found myself in a similar position. Put for sale this year's Celine Phantom luggage - they forced the price below my comfort zone but thought that i'll gauge the interest only to find that other Phantoms - not new, without the original receipt like mine are priced £200+ higher.
Found a nice reliable boutique in my home town in Poland but unfortunately they said Celine is not very popular there and my price would have to be low (though managed to sell Chanel  there at a very good price and now planning to give them Sac De Jour as well - VC won't get that commission then)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Bizarrely I've just found myself in a similar position. Put for sale this year's Celine Phantom luggage - they forced the price below my comfort zone but thought that i'll gauge the interest only to find that other Phantoms - not new, without the original receipt like mine are priced £200+ higher.
> Found a nice reliable boutique in my home town in Poland but unfortunately they said Celine is not very popular there and my price would have to be low (though managed to sell Chanel  there at a very good price and now planning to give them Sac De Jour as well - VC won't get that commission then)



My only explanation is that whoever does the price negotiation is on substances, seriously, if I am expected to give things away for peanuts, I rather donate them to charity...

The Vestaire website is not great to use, you wait forever for the money, the sales are slow, the staff seems clueless, errr, why waste time and effort. Totally inconsistent and just plainly annoying


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> My only explanation is that whoever does the price negotiation is on substances, seriously, if I am expected to give things away for peanuts, I rather donate them to charity...
> 
> The Vestaire website is not great to use, you wait forever for the money, the sales are slow, the staff seems clueless, errr, why waste time and effort. Totally inconsistent and just plainly annoying


I can imagine that there might be a wrong incentive scheme - maybe they are rewarded for fast sale or there is a quota of sales in a month so the incremental commission gain is less important.
I still don't get why despite 20+ items I sold there I've never come across the pricing person who'd let my stuff go at the purchase price or above (as it happens all the time...) lol


----------



## Gabs007

Let me see if I can find it again, there was a blog regarding reselling designer items and it wasn't flattering to most of the websites, I found that it corresponded pretty much with my own experience. I need to check my visited websites


----------



## Gabs007

Found it... And found myself nodding and saying "Hell YES" all the time

https://resellingdesigner.blogspot.co.uk/2018/04/2nd-hand-designer-clothes.html


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody,
I am trying to reach VC customer service during their business hours for about a week now at +1 855 842 1822 but the call goes to their voicemail directly. Did anybdoy else experience this? Thanks!


----------



## Gabs007

I have reached them but I am in Europe, though a few people said if you complain on the review websites like Trustpilot, they do tend to react


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi everyone! I'm new to VC and have been contemplating my first purchase. I thought the photos looked familiar for the item I was thinking of purchasing and I realize they are stolen from a blog I first saw the bag on. I haven't informed the blogger yet but I intend to. Does VC have any rules about posting pics that aren't of the actual item? I couldn't find anything on the site.


----------



## Gabs007

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to VC and have been contemplating my first purchase. I thought the photos looked familiar for the item I was thinking of purchasing and I realize they are stolen from a blog I first saw the bag on. I haven't informed the blogger yet but I intend to. Does VC have any rules about posting pics that aren't of the actual item? I couldn't find anything on the site.



I would check with the blogger first, could be she is selling the bag or had the pictures from the person selling the bag. The bag has to pass inspection by VC first.

To be honest, I was very impressed with the quality control of VideDressing, I put some Zanotti heels up, they contacted me and I sent them pictures of the serial number (stuff you don't want to put on the web for people to see who might be searching for it to sell fakes), insoles and soles, and then they accepted the item, they wouldn't before. I thought that was very diligent of them.


----------



## nicole0612

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to VC and have been contemplating my first purchase. I thought the photos looked familiar for the item I was thinking of purchasing and I realize they are stolen from a blog I first saw the bag on. I haven't informed the blogger yet but I intend to. Does VC have any rules about posting pics that aren't of the actual item? I couldn't find anything on the site.


VC is not always consistent, but generally it is very hard to get photos approved for posting - if the photos are not your own original photos (even a screenshot from your own photo) the photo will not be accepted.  However, sometimes there are less experienced people working so things can slip through the cracks.  Gabs007 has a great point to check with the blogger first to see if they are selling the bag.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> VC is not always consistent, but generally it is very hard to get photos approved for posting - if the photos are not your own original photos (even a screenshot from your own photo) the photo will not be accepted.  However, sometimes there are less experienced people working so things can slip through the cracks.  Gabs007 has a great point to check with the blogger first to see if they are selling the bag.



They are totally bizarre, I had one item on Vide, tons of interest but really stupid offers, so I thought I throw it on VC as well, they wouldn't approve of the photos as they were on the web somewhere else.

Also if it isn't the blogger selling the bag, the blogger then can link to the blog and let them know, however if it is not the same item with the matching serial number, it will not pass inspection.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Gabs007 said:


> I would check with the blogger first, could be she is selling the bag or had the pictures from the person selling the bag. The bag has to pass inspection by VC first.
> 
> To be honest, I was very impressed with the quality control of VideDressing, I put some Zanotti heels up, they contacted me and I sent them pictures of the serial number (stuff you don't want to put on the web for people to see who might be searching for it to sell fakes), insoles and soles, and then they accepted the item, they wouldn't before. I thought that was very diligent of them.





nicole0612 said:


> VC is not always consistent, but generally it is very hard to get photos approved for posting - if the photos are not your own original photos (even a screenshot from your own photo) the photo will not be accepted.  However, sometimes there are less experienced people working so things can slip through the cracks.  Gabs007 has a great point to check with the blogger first to see if they are selling the bag.



Hi! Thanks so much for responding! I don't want to go into too much detail to expose either party but I have absolutely no doubt that the seller is NOT the blogger. For one. they are in different countries. I'll contact the blogger to see if she wants to pursue anything. Thanks again!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Gabs007 said:


> They are totally bizarre, I had one item on Vide, tons of interest but really stupid offers, so I thought I throw it on VC as well, they wouldn't approve of the photos as they were on the web somewhere else.
> 
> Also if it isn't the blogger selling the bag, the blogger then can link to the blog and let them know, however if it is not the same item with the matching serial number, it will not pass inspection.



That's the odd thing. There are only 5 photos and none are identifying photos - no tags or serial numbers. So there's no way to tell they aren't the same bag unless the condition is substantially different.


----------



## Gabs007

Freak4Coach said:


> That's the odd thing. There are only 5 photos and none are identifying photos - no tags or serial numbers. So there's no way to tell they aren't the same bag unless the condition is substantially different.



Tbh I understand why they won't put serial numbers and such on the web, ages ago when still working in fashion journalism, I did an article about fakes with a colleague, and the ones who manufactured and sold fakes would search for real numbers and pics and use them on sites where there is no verification. Whenever I sell one of my items, I will give the site the serial numbers and all that, but I will not publish them. Basically resale sites are the hunting ground for fakers to find serial numbers.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I understand why they won't put serial numbers and such on the web, ages ago when still working in fashion journalism, I did an article about fakes with a colleague, and the ones who manufactured and sold fakes would search for real numbers and pics and use them on sites where there is no verification. Whenever I sell one of my items, I will give the site the serial numbers and all that, but I will not publish them. Basically resale sites are the hunting ground for fakers to find serial numbers.



I understand that with designers like Chanel who use serial numbers that can identify the buyer or help someone produce a fake. If I were to sell any of my Chanel pieces, I wouldn't show the serial number either. However, alot of designers don't use those kinds of serial numbers such as Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton and Coach. So hiding one of those isn't going to really make a difference. But a date code or something like that might help determine if the same bag was shipped. In this case I was simply trying to say there isn't enough information in the photos to prove the buyer is getting the same bag in the photos. I understand the point you are trying to make though 

I did contact the blogger. I haven't received a response yet so it's possible she doesn't care but at least I did my part to try to help.


----------



## Gabs007

Freak4Coach said:


> I understand that with designers like Chanel who use serial numbers that can identify the buyer or help someone produce a fake. If I were to sell any of my Chanel pieces, I wouldn't show the serial number either. However, alot of designers don't use those kinds of serial numbers such as Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton and Coach. So hiding one of those isn't going to really make a difference. But a date code or something like that might help determine if the same bag was shipped. In this case I was simply trying to say there isn't enough information in the photos to prove the buyer is getting the same bag in the photos. I understand the point you are trying to make though
> 
> I did contact the blogger. I haven't received a response yet so it's possible she doesn't care but at least I did my part to try to help.



Think about it this way, if it isn't the same type of bag in a similar condition, it won't pass inspection. I am thinking there might be a totally harmless reason, maybe the person just didn't get good pictures of her own bag (I made total steals because people had horrible pictures up, blurry and out of focus or horrendous backgrounds) and she used the pictures, not OK to use them without permission, but if she is trying to sell a bag that is different, they're going to charge her


----------



## Freak4Coach

Gabs007 said:


> Think about it this way, if it isn't the same type of bag in a similar condition, it won't pass inspection. I am thinking there might be a totally harmless reason, maybe the person just didn't get good pictures of her own bag (I made total steals because people had horrible pictures up, blurry and out of focus or horrendous backgrounds) and she used the pictures, not OK to use them without permission, but if she is trying to sell a bag that is different, they're going to charge her



That’s a good point. Her price is high imo so I’m trying to decide whether or not to make an offer. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Gabs007

You could ask her for more pictures and be specific, see how she responds?


----------



## Gabs007

Freak4Coach said:


> That’s a good point. Her price is high imo so I’m trying to decide whether or not to make an offer. Thanks so much for your input!



Honestly, in your case I would have reservations too, that is why I suggested that you use the ask a question feature and request additional pictures. The problem is not that you might not get your money back, you might have to wait for a long time. VC is pretty awful with that and their process... Something I sold through them has been sitting for over a week in their depot, not picked up by them yet, there is somebody waiting for it... Unless you want to give them a free loan for a few weeks, I would communicate with the seller and ask her to take a few more pics.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Gabs007 said:


> You could ask her for more pictures and be specific, see how she responds?





Gabs007 said:


> Honestly, in your case I would have reservations too, that is why I suggested that you use the ask a question feature and request additional pictures. The problem is not that you might not get your money back, you might have to wait for a long time. VC is pretty awful with that and their process... Something I sold through them has been sitting for over a week in their depot, not picked up by them yet, there is somebody waiting for it... Unless you want to give them a free loan for a few weeks, I would communicate with the seller and ask her to take a few more pics.



Oh yeah I would definitely ask for more photos and information before I actually made an offer. I just don't want to waste my time or the seller's if I don't want to pursue it in the end. There are several concerns about purchasing the bag and and the way VC operates is part of it.


----------



## Gabs007

I feel like banging my head against the wall, VC keeps on sending me messages regarding a dress sold through them and that I should send it, well  I did and it was delivered on the 30th of May but they still do not show it as received... WTF?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I need some reassurances, please. 

Thinking of buying this bag...if the seller accepts the offer I’m thinking of making. 

BUT...

I’m worried about authenticity (no proof of purchase). 

The seller is in France (I don’t want to pay a crazy amount for customs fees/etc.). 

And shipping to the US will be $40, right?  Item would be $500 or less. 

Should I make the offer or stay away?  I want the bag, but I don’t want any potential headaches, delays, or worse a fake. 

Thanks for your insights and advice.


----------



## Gabs007

BlackGrayRed said:


> I need some reassurances, please.
> 
> Thinking of buying this bag...if the seller accepts the offer I’m thinking of making.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I’m worried about authenticity (no proof of purchase).
> 
> The seller is in France (I don’t want to pay a crazy amount for customs fees/etc.).
> 
> And shipping to the US will be $40, right?  Item would be $500 or less.
> 
> Should I make the offer or stay away?  I want the bag, but I don’t want any potential headaches, delays, or worse a fake.
> 
> Thanks for your insights and advice.



If you are in the US and you buy from outside the US, you will get charged for customs fees, just like we get charged in Europe if we are ordering from the US. The only way to avoid it is buying via a company in the US, because I think with Vestaire, the item then still will get shipped to their HQ in France, checked there and then sent to your location.

As for proof of purchase, tbh I always wonder about people who keep the receipts years and years, do they buy them only to sell them on?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> If you are in the US and you buy from outside the US, you will get charged for customs fees, just like we get charged in Europe if we are ordering from the US. The only way to avoid it is buying via a company in the US, because I think with Vestaire, the item then still will get shipped to their HQ in France, checked there and then sent to your location.
> 
> As for proof of purchase, tbh I always wonder about people who keep the receipts years and years, do they buy them only to sell them on?



Thanks for your input. 

Do you know how much the flat rate is if I choose that route, instead of waiting for the custom fees/etc. later upon delivery?

I want to stay within budget, and knowing ahead of time how much all of it will cost (item, shipping—$40 to US, plus flat fee) will determine if I go ahead and purchase or not.


----------



## Gabs007

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Do you know how much the flat rate is if I choose that route, instead of waiting for the custom fees/etc. later upon delivery?
> 
> I want to stay within budget, and knowing ahead of time how much all of it will cost (item, shipping—$40 to US, plus flat fee) will determine if I go ahead and purchase or not.



I honestly don't, however one way around it might be having it sent to a friend somewhere within the EU, where there wouldn't be customs charges but simply postage charges, the friend then sends it on to you and declares it as a present, there is the risk that customs might pick it up and charge you, but usually presents go through, you'd have sending twice, but again, that is possibly minimal


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> If you are in the US and you buy from outside the US, you will get charged for customs fees, just like we get charged in Europe if we are ordering from the US. The only way to avoid it is buying via a company in the US, because I think with Vestaire, the item then still will get shipped to their HQ in France, checked there and then sent to your location.
> 
> As for proof of purchase, tbh I always wonder about people who keep the receipts years and years, do they buy them only to sell them on?


I keep them for insurance purposes - my husband worked in insurance business and was very sceptical for me just saying - it's a chanel bag.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I keep them for insurance purposes - my husband worked in insurance business and was very sceptical for me just saying - it's a chanel bag.



With a Chanel bag, yes, because that is a bit of an investment, but I am traveling an awful lot and keeping receipts, you know customs will charge you then, and getting the money back is a pain, a friend of mine was charged several times for the same Hermes bag, just by crossing borders and had the merry go round getting her money back, I swear customs are worse than the IRS...

However if you are in the US, the best thing would be to plan a trip to Vegas and shop at the Chanel boutique there, or check the pawn shops, they don't have VAT there, or quite low VAT, when I lived in LA, we did regular shopping trips to Vegas, it's worth the flight a few times over


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> I honestly don't, however one way around it might be having it sent to a friend somewhere within the EU, where there wouldn't be customs charges but simply postage charges, the friend then sends it on to you and declares it as a present, there is the risk that customs might pick it up and charge you, but usually presents go through, you'd have sending twice, but again, that is possibly minimal



Thanks again. 
I don’t really know anyone within EU who can do that for me. 

I hope someone here can share how much that flat rate fee is. I don’t know why it’s so hard to find on their website/app. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Gabs007

Doesn't it come up when you click on the item?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> Doesn't it come up when you click on the item?



Not that I can see. 
Please advise how I can find out. 

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> Doesn't it come up when you click on the item?



I tried adding it to my cart. I can see “contribution to import custom and duties” and “contribution to postage and insurance fees.”

The “import customs and duties,” that’s the flat rate, right?  Or is that something else?

The “postage and insurance fees” look right at $40 to ship to US. 
It sounds familiar from what I read on VC at some point...I’ve been researching and reading so much, I’m getting myself confused...ha-ha.


----------



## Gabs007

BlackGrayRed said:


> I tried adding it to my cart. I can see “contribution to import custom and duties” and “contribution to postage and insurance fees.”
> 
> The “import customs and duties,” that’s the flat rate, right?  Or is that something else?
> 
> The “postage and insurance fees” look right at $40 to ship to US.
> It sounds familiar from what I read on VC at some point...I’ve been researching and reading so much, I’m getting myself confused...ha-ha.



I think the shipping is the flat rate, the import customs and duties depend on the value of the item.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> I think the shipping is the flat rate, the import customs and duties depend on the value of the item.



I’m just so hesitant. The seller is private. So I know I cannot make a return if something is wrong with the item. Why is VC’s policy about that so frustrating. 

Sigh. I just don’t have time for the potential  headache or the hassle. 

Thanks for all your input. I’ll have to seriously think about making a purchase through VC.


----------



## Gabs007

A bun


BlackGrayRed said:


> I’m just so hesitant. The seller is private. So I know I cannot make a return if something is wrong with the item. Why is VC’s policy about that so frustrating.
> 
> Sigh. I just don’t have time for the potential  headache or the hassle.
> 
> Thanks for all your input. I’ll have to seriously think about making a purchase through VC.



A business seller possibly would want the value of the Chanel bag and profit, a private seller is just short of funds or wants to get rid of items, I sold a ton of expensive items fairly cheap just to get rid of them due to the upcoming move and me not wanting to drag so much from country to country.

If you do pay with a credit card, you can always stop the payment if the item should not be genuine, I would line up an authentication service in advance in case you are worried, you might end up paying for that, but better paying 20 than spending a few hundred and ending up with a fake item. In general, VC is pretty good with checking, the odd thing might slip past them but them checking is half the rent. I would also do a tiny eye search on the pictures, chances are that the seller put it up on several websites, some of them offer a more gracious return policy...


----------



## jmc3007

item transactions under $800 into US incur no duties/customs. you pay shipping of $40. anything above $800, DHL will invoice you prior to release of shipment. duties is approx 10% of item value. VC also offers prepay duties during check out but at the inflated rate of 15% instead of 10%. you're better off paying through DHL. they will email you link to pay online. it's quite straightforward and simple.


----------



## Gabs007

jmc3007 said:


> item transactions under $800 into US incur no duties/customs. you pay shipping of $40. anything above $800, DHL will invoice you prior to release of shipment. duties is approx 10% of item value. VC also offers prepay duties during check out but at the inflated rate of 15% instead of 10%. you're better off paying through DHL. they will email you link to pay online. it's quite straightforward and simple.



That is actually really good, I recently bought something from the US and it was under 100 and it was sent with DHL, ended up paying about 20 import duty and then they slapped a handling fee of 19 on top of that


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Gabs007 said:


> A bun
> 
> 
> A business seller possibly would want the value of the Chanel bag and profit, a private seller is just short of funds or wants to get rid of items, I sold a ton of expensive items fairly cheap just to get rid of them due to the upcoming move and me not wanting to drag so much from country to country.
> 
> If you do pay with a credit card, you can always stop the payment if the item should not be genuine, I would line up an authentication service in advance in case you are worried, you might end up paying for that, but better paying 20 than spending a few hundred and ending up with a fake item. In general, VC is pretty good with checking, the odd thing might slip past them but them checking is half the rent. I would also do a tiny eye search on the pictures, chances are that the seller put it up on several websites, some of them offer a more gracious return policy...



Thanks for the suggestions and insights. Really eye opening. [emoji4]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

jmc3007 said:


> item transactions under $800 into US incur no duties/customs. you pay shipping of $40. anything above $800, DHL will invoice you prior to release of shipment. duties is approx 10% of item value. VC also offers prepay duties during check out but at the inflated rate of 15% instead of 10%. you're better off paying through DHL. they will email you link to pay online. it's quite straightforward and simple.



Thank you for this information. Really helpful. 
The item I’m looking at would be $500 max (at least that’s how high I’m going, especially for my first time), so it’s good to know that I won’t have to pay any customs or duties. All I have to add to the price of the item is the $40 to ship to US. 

Thank you so much!  Yay!


----------



## Gabs007

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and insights. Really eye opening. [emoji4]



There are a bunch of bags known as "divorce bags" usually when a relationship is coming to an end and the prenupt isn't good, quite a few women go shopping and buy items that can easily be liquidated, but are counted as personal items in the divorce proceedings (unlike jewelry), apparently LV is one of the faves as they keep their value. I wasn't aware of this, but a friend who's a divorce lawyer said it's basically run of the mill behaviour, I found it quite interesting, and oddly enough right after that hubby started counting my handbags, I told him not to worry as we don't have a prenupt and he would get half of what's mine too.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> A bun
> 
> 
> A business seller possibly would want the value of the Chanel bag and profit, a private seller is just short of funds or wants to get rid of items, I sold a ton of expensive items fairly cheap just to get rid of them due to the upcoming move and me not wanting to drag so much from country to country.
> 
> If you do pay with a credit card, you can always stop the payment if the item should not be genuine, I would line up an authentication service in advance in case you are worried, you might end up paying for that, but better paying 20 than spending a few hundred and ending up with a fake item. In general, VC is pretty good with checking, the odd thing might slip past them but them checking is half the rent. I would also do a tiny eye search on the pictures, chances are that the seller put it up on several websites, some of them offer a more gracious return policy...


They might be when the items arrives in their office but on the website...omg, a few days ago saw a Chanel cardholder with so obviously fake serial number that it hurt me


----------



## Gabs007

Oh and not sure if anybody mentioned it, but I would take a look at the other items the seller has, if a private seller has a lot of the same items (not the same style or brand, but literally the very same items) I tend to be a bit suspicious


nikka007 said:


> They might be when the items arrives in their office but on the website...omg, a few days ago saw a Chanel cardholder with so obviously fake serial number that it hurt me



Their team who verifies the items is totally different from the ones who approve things for the website, the guys who approve stuff for the site get a list and are mainly graphics students, they basically just work according to a scheme, brand, colour and then they have a price list and they try to get you to agree to the lowest price. I kept wondering why they are always low balling, but somebody clued me in. I started checking out the reputations of several companies on Glassdoor, I'm totally not surprised anymore why the people at HEWI are so difficult to deal with and so totally uninterested, given that work environment, I possibly would be too.
With VC, I assume that if things sell really fast the poor worker drone who approves things for it being put online gets brownie points or a nicer job, hence them trying to lowball all the time.

Have you dropped them a line regarding the fake serial number? Though I am surprised usually they don't display the serial numbers for obvious reasons


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> With VC, I assume that if things sell really fast the poor worker drone who approves things for it being put online gets brownie points or a nicer job, hence them trying to lowball all the time.


Well I can sort of understand it but in my youth i took the piss like this cos pay was low but it seemed to be a vicious circle (when would the pull the effort? at 10x pay? but how to get there? lol)



Gabs007 said:


> Have you dropped them a line regarding the fake serial number? Though I am surprised usually they don't display the serial numbers for obvious reasons


Not really - after they've ignored me reporting a lot of items (eg. chanel minis) placed well above the market price I can't be asked (probably I should be )

The serial number was displayed as a few last digits but it was just so horribly fake (like the really cheap knock-offs style)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Well I can sort of understand it but in my youth i took the piss like this cos pay was low but it seemed to be a vicious circle (when would the pull the effort? at 10x pay? but how to get there? lol)
> 
> 
> Not really - after they've ignored me reporting a lot of items (eg. chanel minis) placed well above the market price I can't be asked (probably I should be )
> 
> The serial number was displayed as a few last digits but it was just so horribly fake (like the really cheap knock-offs style)



I honestly don't understand them at all, some of the items are totally overpriced, but hey, as a buyer I just skip them, however I almost completely stopped listing at their site because they are trying to lowball you, an evening robe that was several K and worn once to a premiere, and they try to convince me to sell it so I would be left with 29? I'd rather donate it to charity, they have done it so much lately and while they came back with really insulting "price suggestions" I sold the items somewhere else, still quite cheap compared to retail, but for about 10 times more than they suggested and they flew out.

Seriously, I think with their approval team the old saying about paying peanuts and getting monkeys is true.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I honestly don't understand them at all, some of the items are totally overpriced, but hey, as a buyer I just skip them, however I almost completely stopped listing at their site because they are trying to lowball you, an evening robe that was several K and worn once to a premiere, and they try to convince me to sell it so I would be left with 29? I'd rather donate it to charity, they have done it so much lately and while they came back with really insulting "price suggestions" I sold the items somewhere else, still quite cheap compared to retail, but for about 10 times more than they suggested and they flew out.
> 
> Seriously, I think with their approval team the old saying about paying peanuts and getting monkeys is true.


It might be also a function of their buyers quality deteriorating. I used to sell almost new bags (i get bored quickly lol) on the spot for 70%+ retail price (any major brand- Chanel but also Celine, Saint Laurent etc.). Now I'm selling almost new (meaning worn 5x) sac de jour with full set as it doesn't suit me - so i'm keen to drop it for £1200 (vs £1850 retail). Note I'm trusted seller etc. People started sending me offers in the range of £850 while the bag got 50+ likes in a day. Now - in the past I'd sell a bag like this on the spot (when i put a standard boy bag last year near retail it sold within 2 minutes from posting by VC). I guess they've attracted wannabe audience who'd love to have an authentic designer bag in a great condition but for 20% of the retail price. Sorry for sarcasm but I'm unimpressed by either party. Might actually keep the SDJ - I just don't like clutter but passing a gorgeous bag like this for nothing is a no.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> It might be also a function of their buyers quality deteriorating. I used to sell almost new bags (i get bored quickly lol) on the spot for 70%+ retail price (any major brand- Chanel but also Celine, Saint Laurent etc.). Now I'm selling almost new (meaning worn 5x) sac de jour with full set as it doesn't suit me - so i'm keen to drop it for £1200 (vs £1850 retail). Note I'm trusted seller etc. People started sending me offers in the range of £850 while the bag got 50+ likes in a day. Now - in the past I'd sell a bag like this on the spot (when i put a standard boy bag last year near retail it sold within 2 minutes from posting by VC). I guess they've attracted wannabe audience who'd love to have an authentic designer bag in a great condition but for 20% of the retail price. Sorry for sarcasm but I'm unimpressed by either party. Might actually keep the SDJ - I just don't like clutter but passing a gorgeous bag like this for nothing is a no.



Just switch off the offers... Seriously, it will also stop those idiots who make offers but never follow through

But to be honest, with designer items it is a bit like cars, once they leave the shop, half the resale value, and not being offensive, but if I am dropping that much money, the few hundred more and getting them straight from the shop with guarantee and everything, I might also go for the shop, unless you got a limited edition model that is super rare... I seriously never bought couture as an investment because most of the items just drop their value so quick...

But yes VC has really gone down the drain a bit, I usually think about 1/4th to 1/10th for stuff I wore once, maybe twice and they still haggle and want me to sell it for H&M prices, it's not worth the time and effort.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Just switch off the offers... Seriously, it will also stop those idiots who make offers but never follow through
> 
> But to be honest, with designer items it is a bit like cars, once they leave the shop, half the resale value, and not being offensive, but if I am dropping that much money, the few hundred more and getting them straight from the shop with guarantee and everything, I might also go for the shop, unless you got a limited edition model that is super rare... I seriously never bought couture as an investment because most of the items just drop their value so quick...
> 
> But yes VC has really gone down the drain a bit, I usually think about 1/4th to 1/10th for stuff I wore once, maybe twice and they still haggle and want me to sell it for H&M prices, it's not worth the time and effort.


I've given people chance to drop a price by a few £.
Yeah - i get you lose value but also one needs to be realistic. In the presence of fakes and super fakes a chance to buy a bag with full set, receipt (from Selfridges or Harrods, not China) at 50-60% of the retail is a good offer. Anything below that is either luck (as somebody needed cash) or fake. Also - half price if still fine with me but VC or other resellers want to take 30%+ of it.
I did buy a few pre-owned items in great condition and paid prices in the range of 50-70% of the retail and felt not bad about it (particularly after authenticating them).
I guess with clothes it might be more difficult, supply/demand issues - eg. my fav stationary vintage boutique has a lot of nice clothes of premier designers but somehow at 6ft tall I'm not likely to be size 4-6UK (i know there are lucky ones that are but I was born with a very athletic body and 10 is where I look skinny and sick lol)


----------



## Gabs007

LOL, I know where you are coming from, I think I am fairly fit and healthy, not much body fat, but I just will never ever be a size 0, I was once for about a week and I was so miserable and simply looked totally sick. I think for a middle aged bint, I kept up alright, but yeah, just not the runway model type, a bit too muscular and too top heavy


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> LOL, I know where you are coming from, I think I am fairly fit and healthy, not much body fat, but I just will never ever be a size 0, I was once for about a week and I was so miserable and simply looked totally sick. I think for a middle aged bint, I kept up alright, but yeah, just not the runway model type, a bit too muscular and too top heavy


You know in my youth i was an accomplished athlete in throws (at size 10-12, not massive like the ladies on telly) so you can imagine no chance ever to be skinny and it's not an excuse. Have a friend of my height but she's just tiny - very small bones, narrow arms and upper part of the body and she does wear 4UK (34 EU)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> You know in my youth i was an accomplished athlete in throws (at size 10-12, not massive like the ladies on telly) so you can imagine no chance ever to be skinny and it's not an excuse. Have a friend of my height but she's just tiny - very small bones, narrow arms and upper part of the body and she does wear 4UK (34 EU)



I used to do skiing, skating, everything with the legs, so I will never ever be dainty and look fragile, and to be honest I am rather healthy than thin (isn't old age wonderful, you see reason)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm not buying from Vestiaire ever again. They just returned a Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet to me that I bought from them but that was not as described- and that I had returned to them. I'm adding a link to the thread where I'm discussing this more in detail. The bracelet was described as only worn once, but came with clearly visible scratch and broken edge coating.
Yes, I should have insisted with my question if it was like new, but not wanting to be annoying and trusting the being only worn once (or twice ) was true, and the pics that did not show anything but a like new bracelet I went ahead and purchased.
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-balenciaga-bracelet-5694656.shtml
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rant-if-its-not-like-new-dont-b-y-state-it-is.988699/page-3

Again, _this_ is why we annoying buyers ask all of those annoying questions! This is why we sometimes ask them over and over! To make sure. Because if we don't this is what can happen. I'm lucky this wasn't an expensive item. Never buying from Vestiaire again, though 

My pics:


----------



## jamamcg

Just wanted to share this. Vestiaire has got a feature article inside the new issue of British Vogue.


----------



## EmilyM111

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Again, _this_ is why we annoying buyers ask all of those annoying questions! This is why we sometimes ask them over and over! To make sure. Because if we don't this is what can happen. I'm lucky this wasn't an expensive item. Never buying from Vestiaire again, though



I can see your point - i was the type of seller who didn't articulate clearly what I meant (the bag was unworn and i only put a laptop in once at home after arriving from the store) - however I wasn't lying and trying to sneak worn item.
What i really felt uncomfortable was the tone of that person - this person wasn't signalling any interest in purchasing the bag and was openly rude (sounded like it made her day to put a nasty comment on my bag). 
I try, really try to be always polite to potential buyers (I don't like the offers for 10-20% of the value but I'm not sending them rants as a result). I believe polite question (and let's say a suggestion that i would need to drop the price if the bag is seen as 'worn') would make me more comfortable.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jamamcg said:


> Just wanted to share this. Vestiaire has got a feature article inside the new issue of British Vogue.
> 
> View attachment 4092139


No wonder they don't give a rat's a***e  about my lowly bracelet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

nikka007 said:


> I can see your point - i was the type of seller who didn't articulate clearly what I meant (the bag was unworn and i only put a laptop in once at home after arriving from the store) - however I wasn't lying and trying to sneak worn item.
> What i really felt uncomfortable was the tone of that person - this person wasn't signalling any interest in purchasing the bag and was openly rude (sounded like it made her day to put a nasty comment on my bag).
> I try, really try to be always polite to potential buyers (I don't like the offers for 10-20% of the value but I'm not sending them rants as a result). I believe polite question (and let's say a suggestion that i would need to drop the price if the bag is seen as 'worn') would make me more comfortable.


I hope I didn't come of as rude to the seller in our convo. I try to never be impolite. But I asked her repeatedly about the condition and other details and I think she should have been more forthright. I understand that people want to get as much back as possible on an item they may have paid a lot for themselves. But in the long run it's better to list everything, warts and all. It's a lot of extra unnecessary bother having to e-mail, return back and forth, file claims etc.

I have escalated this to PayPal. First it's going back to Vestiaire but then, as I suspect it will, it's going to be up to PayPal.

I can however recommend Videdressing. It works similar to Vestiaire but you get 2 days to claim a return. I just bought another Bal Double Tour from them and it was as described. I'm going to have it authenticated on the Bal forum and the two days I have to claim a return gives me just enough time to do that.


----------



## EmilyM111

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I hope I didn't come of as rude to the seller in our convo. I try to never be impolite. But I asked her repeatedly about the condition and other details and I think she should have been more forthright. I understand that people want to get as much back as possible on an item they may have paid a lot for themselves. But in the long run it's better to list everything, warts and all. It's a lot of extra unnecessary bother having to e-mail, return back and forth, file claims etc.
> 
> I have escalated this to PayPal. First it's going back to Vestiaire but then, as I suspect it will, it's going to be up to PayPal.
> 
> I can however recommend Videdressing. It works similar to Vestiaire but you get 2 days to claim a return. I just bought another Bal Double Tour from them and it was as described. I'm going to have it authenticated on the Bal forum and the two days I have to claim a return gives me just enough time to do that.


When it comes to me, one has to be really rude for me to notice lol -eg. recently on Ebay a person with zero feedback asked me without any 'Hi' or anything that she saw a cardholder like mine in Selfridges and it was red inside so mine isn't real


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> When it comes to me, one has to be really rude for me to notice lol -eg. recently on Ebay a person with zero feedback asked me without any 'Hi' or anything that she saw a cardholder like mine in Selfridges and it was red inside so mine isn't real



I tend to avoid evilbay, after paying 250 for a Chloe Paddington a totally fake bag arrived not even the same colour, when I contacted the seller she went "I never claimed it was real" - ehhh, you are using the name, you are putting pictures of a real bag up... I had somebody recently contacting me from another country claiming the postage is too high, I gave her a link to the Royal Mail and suggested she discusses it with them.

I honestly don't get the companies, sometimes they will return brand new items that even have the tags on as doesn't meet criteria, it is almost as if they are trying to flex muscle, in the case of VC, they just lowball, it looks like they are trying to become the Walmart for designers...


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I tend to avoid evilbay, after paying 250 for a Chloe Paddington a totally fake bag arrived not even the same colour, when I contacted the seller she went "I never claimed it was real" - ehhh, you are using the name, you are putting pictures of a real bag up... I had somebody recently contacting me from another country claiming the postage is too high, I gave her a link to the Royal Mail and suggested she discusses it with them.



Last resort. Paying Vestiaire commission on small value item or posting somewhere else and then getting it sold while im on 3-week holiday...Eeek. Luckily I've cleared all the clutter and no need to go to either of these.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Last resort. Paying Vestiaire commission on small value item or posting somewhere else and then getting it sold while im on 3-week holiday...Eeek. Luckily I've cleared all the clutter and no need to go to either of these.



I'm still decluttering, gave some of my stuff to charity stores and was just gobsmacked when I found brand new Burberry dress with the tags still attached (wrong colour for me) on the one pound rail, bought it back and thought I rather bury it than see it rubbished along with tattered Primark T-shirts. Head desk moment


----------



## Gabs007

I noticed something on Vestaire, really odd, I was selling a Lanvin dress, they thought I should sell it for 96 (250 for something from 1017 and that was 3500 is already cheap especially when it was worn exactly twice) so I dropped my price 1 Euro, and they accepted that? WTF? 

Oh and I did try the PayPal option but now PP is holding the money they finally paid out for the Valentino Rockstud shoes for 21 days, as apparently it is a high risk item, they don't care that it was already verified by VC and that they held the payment, so switching back to bank transfer...


----------



## GimmieHermes

This company is awful. I ordered two items from them and both were bad experiences.
1. I ordered a jacket, a week later I received notification the order was cancelled because it did not pass their authentication process. Disappointing, but I figure it wasn’t really their fault so I gave them another chance

2. Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option so I don’t have to deal with it when the item gets here. It took literally about a month for the jacket to arrive. (Minus 1). Then when it arrived DHL the courier notified me I would have to pay the duties import duties before they will release the jacket to me. This is so confusing to me because they already delivered the jacket to me and I already paid Vestiare collective the import duties. So I called DHL and they said it was a mistake, they should not have delivered the jacket until I pay the import duties and that it was not paid and only the receiver of the package can pay for it, not the shipper because no one knows how much the import duties is until it actually gets into the US. So they gave me the cost of the import duties about $86 which was significantly less than the amount I paid to Vestiare. 
I emailed Vestiare and asked how come the amount DHL quoted me for import duties is so much less than what they charged me and how come they did not pay the import duties which I paid them to do? They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86. So I kindly emailed them and explain I expect a full $290 that I paid to them because they failed to pay the import duties and I had to go through the trouble to pay for it myself. They kept sending me which seems to be an automated email saying they cannot refund me that whole amount, only the $86. They did not give me a reason why. I escalated this issue to PayPal Which was super unhelpful. Thankfully my credit card stepped in and got me my money back. But it’s just on principle. I will never buy from this website again. They literally stole my money.

If you do decide to buy from them, please do not pay for the import duties upfront. Don’t pay for any extra services. Just pay for the item and take care of everything else yourself because their customer service is terrible.


----------



## Gabs007

GimmieHermes said:


> This company is awful. I ordered two items from them and both were bad experiences.
> 1. I ordered a jacket, a week later I received notification the order was cancelled because it did not pass their authentication process. Disappointing, but I figure it wasn’t really their fault so I gave them another chance
> 
> 2. Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option so I don’t have to deal with it when the item gets here. It took literally about a month for the jacket to arrive. (Minus 1). Then when it arrived DHL the courier notified me I would have to pay the duties import duties before they will release the jacket to me. This is so confusing to me because they already delivered the jacket to me and I already paid Vestiare collective the import duties. So I called DHL and they said it was a mistake, they should not have delivered the jacket until I pay the import duties and that it was not paid and only the receiver of the package can pay for it, not the shipper because no one knows how much the import duties is until it actually gets into the US. So they gave me the cost of the import duties about $86 which was significantly less than the amount I paid to Vestiare.
> I emailed Vestiare and asked how come the amount DHL quoted me for import duties is so much less than what they charged me and how come they did not pay the import duties which I paid them to do? They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86. So I kindly emailed them and explain I expect a full $290 that I paid to them because they failed to pay the import duties and I had to go through the trouble to pay for it myself. They kept sending me which seems to be an automated email saying they cannot refund me that whole amount, only the $86. They did not give me a reason why. I escalated this issue to PayPal Which was super unhelpful. Thankfully my credit card stepped in and got me my money back. But it’s just on principle. I will never buy from this website again. They literally stole my money.
> 
> If you do decide to buy from them, please do not pay for the import duties upfront. Don’t pay for any extra services. Just pay for the item and take care of everything else yourself because their customer service is terrible.





GimmieHermes said:


> This company is awful. I ordered two items from them and both were bad experiences.
> 1. I ordered a jacket, a week later I received notification the order was cancelled because it did not pass their authentication process. Disappointing, but I figure it wasn’t really their fault so I gave them another chance
> 
> 2. Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option so I don’t have to deal with it when the item gets here. It took literally about a month for the jacket to arrive. (Minus 1). Then when it arrived DHL the courier notified me I would have to pay the duties import duties before they will release the jacket to me. This is so confusing to me because they already delivered the jacket to me and I already paid Vestiare collective the import duties. So I called DHL and they said it was a mistake, they should not have delivered the jacket until I pay the import duties and that it was not paid and only the receiver of the package can pay for it, not the shipper because no one knows how much the import duties is until it actually gets into the US. So they gave me the cost of the import duties about $86 which was significantly less than the amount I paid to Vestiare.
> I emailed Vestiare and asked how come the amount DHL quoted me for import duties is so much less than what they charged me and how come they did not pay the import duties which I paid them to do? They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86. So I kindly emailed them and explain I expect a full $290 that I paid to them because they failed to pay the import duties and I had to go through the trouble to pay for it myself. They kept sending me which seems to be an automated email saying they cannot refund me that whole amount, only the $86. They did not give me a reason why. I escalated this issue to PayPal Which was super unhelpful. Thankfully my credit card stepped in and got me my money back. But it’s just on principle. I will never buy from this website again. They literally stole my money.
> 
> If you do decide to buy from them, please do not pay for the import duties upfront. Don’t pay for any extra services. Just pay for the item and take care of everything else yourself because their customer service is terrible.



In all honesty, your 2nd experience is frustrating, but there are really a lot of posts about how they overestimate the import duties to the US and while it is annoying, you entered into a contract with them and they correctly (speaking stricly legally and not personally, personally I would be quite angry too) they refunded you additional costs you had, while it might rankle (as I said, totally understandable) they did honour the contract you entered with them and where you decided to pay them, sure they could have been a bit more gracious, but if you decide to accept their fee for handling the prepaid import duties, that is up to you, you could possibly get them for not doing so and that you had to pay, but I would imagine that a law suit for that would cost more than the money and you might not even win.

I don't quite understand why you think your first issue is something bad? I think that this is actually really good, they prevented you from getting an item that was not authentic and refused the item, so they were actually doing their job and due diligence in checking the item once it arrived. If you look at the bright side, you didn't get the jacket you wanted, but you wanted a real jacket and they spotted a fake, so they refused it. Happened to me too with a bag I wanted, and I was actually really happy because I don't want a fake bag, that by far outweighted the frustration of not getting the bag, the idea that I would have spent a hell lot of money on a fake, that would have made me much more unhappy.

As for their customer service, yes, that is quite bad, and they seem to love standard replies, but regarding items, you have to consider their process, they just act as the middle man, for example if you would sell something there and I'd buy it, it would go to them first and they check if it is really in the condition you described it, if it is authentic, if not the sale is canceled, which is what happened in your case.

I agree with you that due to their failure to pay the import taxes, they should refund what they paid you, but as you said, with them it really it seems to be best to handle that yourself, because they tend to massively overcharge for that service anyway.


----------



## GimmieHermes

Your response to the 2nd experience is confusing.

1. The problem is they didn’t honor their contract in paying the import duties so that I wouldn’t have to.

2. I don’t have an issue with them
overestimating the import if they had taken care of it so I wouldn’t have to. And also if they had disclose of this during check out. If people know they are paying $200 plus for this service they may not have chosen this option. Deceptive practice on their part.

3. As for “refunding additional costs” to me.
Giving me the $86 is not refunding additional costs. An additional costs would be if they did pay the import duties but there was a hidden cost somewhere along the delivery line. In that case, the $86 would be an additional cost and then I can understand they can keep their service fees because they at least tried to pay the import duties on my behalf. In that scenario, it would still be frustrating to have to handle import when you already paid someone to do it for you. 

If they did not give me the $86, they would be successful at stealing $290 from me instead of $204. It was good they gave me my $86 back but it does not make their behavior correct. They still stole $204 from me. 

Being gracious is something you can be only after you fulfil the your basic requirement of the contract and went above and beyond to make your customer happy. How can they be gracious after stealing $204 from me? You can’t be gracious while stealing from someone, That’s laughable. 




]In all honesty, your 2nd experience is frustrating, but there are really a lot of posts about how they overestimate the import duties to the US and while it is annoying, you entered into a contract with them and they correctly (speaking stricly legally and not personally, personally I would be quite angry too) they refunded you additional costs you had, while it might rankle (as I said, totally understandable) they did honour the contract you entered with them and where you decided to pay them, sure they could have been a bit more gracious, but if you decide to accept their fee for handling the prepaid import duties, that is up to you, you could possibly get them for not doing so and that you had to pay, but I would imagine that a law suit for that would cost more than the money and you might not even win.

I don't quite understand why you think your first issue is something bad? I think that this is actually really good, they prevented you from getting an item that was not authentic and refused the item, so they were actually doing their job and due diligence in checking the item once it arrived. If you look at the bright side, you didn't get the jacket you wanted, but you wanted a real jacket and they spotted a fake, so they refused it. Happened to me too with a bag I wanted, and I was actually really happy because I don't want a fake bag, that by far outweighted the frustration of not getting the bag, the idea that I would have spent a hell lot of money on a fake, that would have made me much more unhappy.

As for their customer service, yes, that is quite bad, and they seem to love standard replies, but regarding items, you have to consider their process, they just act as the middle man, for example if you would sell something there and I'd buy it, it would go to them first and they check if it is really in the condition you described it, if it is authentic, if not the sale is canceled, which is what happened in your case.

I agree with you that due to their failure to pay the import taxes, they should refund what they paid you, but as you said, with them it really it seems to be best to handle that yourself, because they tend to massively overcharge for that service anyway.[/QUOTE]


Gabs007 said:


> In all honesty, your 2nd experience is frustrating, but there are really a lot of posts about how they overestimate the import duties to the US and while it is annoying, you entered into a contract with them and they correctly (speaking stricly legally and not personally, personally I would be quite angry too) they refunded you additional costs you had, while it might rankle (as I said, totally understandable) they did honour the contract you entered with them and where you decided to pay them, sure they could have been a bit more gracious, but if you decide to accept their fee for handling the prepaid import duties, that is up to you, you could possibly get them for not doing so and that you had to pay, but I would imagine that a law suit for that would cost more than the money and you might not even win.
> 
> I don't quite understand why you think your first issue is something bad? I think that this is actually really good, they prevented you from getting an item that was not authentic and refused the item, so they were actually doing their job and due diligence in checking the item once it arrived. If you look at the bright side, you didn't get the jacket you wanted, but you wanted a real jacket and they spotted a fake, so they refused it. Happened to me too with a bag I wanted, and I was actually really happy because I don't want a fake bag, that by far outweighted the frustration of not getting the bag, the idea that I would have spent a hell lot of money on a fake, that would have made me much more unhappy.
> 
> As for their customer service, yes, that is quite bad, and they seem to love standard replies, but regarding items, you have to consider their process, they just act as the middle man, for example if you would sell something there and I'd buy it, it would go to them first and they check if it is really in the condition you described it, if it is authentic, if not the sale is canceled, which is what happened in your case.
> 
> I agree with you that due to their failure to pay the import taxes, they should refund what they paid you, but as you said, with them it really it seems to be best to handle that yourself, because they tend to massively overcharge for that service anyway.


----------



## Gabs007

They refunded you the additional costs you had, however they did not "steal" from you. I fully agree that they should have been gracious and refunded you the money you paid upfront, but to quote your own words 

"Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option"

Sorry, but they did not put their hands into your pocket and took money out, you made a mistake and picked an option that was overpriced and due to an oversight from them, you did not get the service, they did not refund you for the service you paid for and didn't receive, which is shoddy and very bad form, but it is not theft.

In your own words:
"They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86."

You should have asked upfront that you get the money back you paid for import as you did not receive that service, you handle DHL yourself, you sent them the invoice, they paid that invoice, it's not theft and by calling it theft, you are opening yourself to libel, also by taking the money, you basically agreed to it.

Look, plenty of issues with Vestaire, and as I said, I don't agree how they handled it, but it really isn't theft. I would agree that it is unethical, bad form, horrendous customer service, absolutely, but you could have just emailed them with "Please refund me for the paid service of $290 as you failed to deliver this service" - if you email them the invoice and they said they will pay the invoice, you can't really complain that they paid what you asked for.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

GimmieHermes said:


> This company is awful. I ordered two items from them and both were bad experiences.
> 1. I ordered a jacket, a week later I received notification the order was cancelled because it did not pass their authentication process. Disappointing, but I figure it wasn’t really their fault so I gave them another chance
> 
> 2. Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option so I don’t have to deal with it when the item gets here. It took literally about a month for the jacket to arrive. (Minus 1). Then when it arrived DHL the courier notified me I would have to pay the duties import duties before they will release the jacket to me. This is so confusing to me because they already delivered the jacket to me and I already paid Vestiare collective the import duties. So I called DHL and they said it was a mistake, they should not have delivered the jacket until I pay the import duties and that it was not paid and only the receiver of the package can pay for it, not the shipper because no one knows how much the import duties is until it actually gets into the US. So they gave me the cost of the import duties about $86 which was significantly less than the amount I paid to Vestiare.
> I emailed Vestiare and asked how come the amount DHL quoted me for import duties is so much less than what they charged me and how come they did not pay the import duties which I paid them to do? They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86. So I kindly emailed them and explain I expect a full $290 that I paid to them because they failed to pay the import duties and I had to go through the trouble to pay for it myself. They kept sending me which seems to be an automated email saying they cannot refund me that whole amount, only the $86. They did not give me a reason why. I escalated this issue to PayPal Which was super unhelpful. Thankfully my credit card stepped in and got me my money back. But it’s just on principle. I will never buy from this website again. They literally stole my money.
> 
> If you do decide to buy from them, please do not pay for the import duties upfront. Don’t pay for any extra services. Just pay for the item and take care of everything else yourself because their customer service is terrible.


I have a dispute with them right now. Luckily only for about 150 EUR. I understand your frustration completely. Won't shop from VC again.

$290 compared to $86?!  That's some kind of "handling" fee...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I have a dispute with them right now. Luckily only for about 150 EUR. I understand your frustration completely. Won't shop from VC again.
> 
> $290 compared to $86?!  That's some kind of "handling" fee...


I just had an e-mail from PayPal that they have reviewed my case with Vestiaire and they've determined that I will have a full refund. Thank you PayPal! 

I'm sad about the bracelet though, it was a gorgeous pink Balenciaga colour, but the condition was not as described and I would never have worn it because of it.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Vestiaire Collective just posted a blatantly fake bag (Louis Vuitton Artsy) on their website. So much for their expert curating team. Item number: 5924042, if you want to have a look.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Vestiaire Collective just posted a blatantly fake bag (Louis Vuitton Artsy) on their website. So much for their expert curating team. Item number: 5924042, if you want to have a look.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Vestiaire Collective just posted a blatantly fake bag (Louis Vuitton Artsy) on their website. So much for their expert curating team. Item number: 5924042, if you want to have a look.



Their curating team seems to be a bunch of students who try to push the prices down as much as possible. A friend of mine is getting married, so we went to London for a bit of shopping, she bought wonderful Barbara Bui shoes for 470 GBP, at home it turned out that while the box said it is a 39, somebody put the 37 1/2 size into the box and she doesn't want half of her toes removed. Given the fact that a trip to London is 3 hours one way (and about 150 train fare) and the shop insists that she brings them in personally with the receipt, she decided to put them on VC, they want her to sell them for 50. She wasn't expecting the full price but thought about half...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gabs007 said:


> Their curating team seems to be a bunch of students who try to push the prices down as much as possible. A friend of mine is getting married, so we went to London for a bit of shopping, she bought wonderful Barbara Bui shoes for 470 GBP, at home it turned out that while the box said it is a 39, somebody put the 37 1/2 size into the box and she doesn't want half of her toes removed. Given the fact that a trip to London is 3 hours one way (and about 150 train fare) and the shop insists that she brings them in personally with the receipt, she decided to put them on VC, they want her to sell them for 50. She wasn't expecting the full price but thought about half...


Where did you buy the shoes? Just get on the phone, e-mail or whatever your friend has to do to make that store let her return the shoes at their expense. What  nerve to make her come in with the shoes when they put the wrong size in the box for her! I can't believe it... I'm getting all upset for your friend  but the store are absolutely responsible and they need to correct their mistake. Contact management as high up as you need to!


----------



## Gabs007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Where did you buy the shoes? Just get on the phone, e-mail or whatever your friend has to do to make that store let her return the shoes at their expense. What  nerve to make her come in with the shoes when they put the wrong size in the box for her! I can't believe it... I'm getting all upset for your friend  but the store are absolutely responsible and they need to correct their mistake. Contact management as high up as you need to!



Done it already, apparently it is standard protocol, somebody does have to come in with the receipt, the shoes and the credit card she used to pay with. Apparently they had issues with people returning different items than they have bought (as in trying to replace authentic goods with fakes, or returning worn items). It's one of the luxury shops in London. They were quite polite but didn't bulge. I think my other half will be working in the London office next week, so he can possibly go in. I do understand why they do it, but ffs, it's not like she just changed her mind, the shoes in the box are simply too small, she wants the right size or a refund, while I can understand the shop and safety precautions, wasting a whole day and a ton of money on travel expenses for a mistake somebody in the shop made...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gabs007 said:


> Done it already, apparently it is standard protocol, somebody does have to come in with the receipt, the shoes and the credit card she used to pay with. Apparently they had issues with people returning different items than they have bought (as in trying to replace authentic goods with fakes, or returning worn items). It's one of the luxury shops in London. They were quite polite but didn't bulge. I think my other half will be working in the London office next week, so he can possibly go in. I do understand why they do it, but ffs, it's not like she just changed her mind, the shoes in the box are simply too small, she wants the right size or a refund, while I can understand the shop and safety precautions, wasting a whole day and a ton of money on travel expenses for a mistake somebody in the shop made...


Well, if buyers return the wrong items the store can just not give them a refund or a new item? They should be able to handle this from customer to customer. Especially since the store made the mistake. Anyway, I hope it works out for your friend and that she has a lovely wedding, Bui shoes or not


----------



## Gabs007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, if buyers return the wrong items the store can just not give them a refund or a new item? They should be able to handle this from customer to customer. Especially since the store made the mistake. Anyway, I hope it works out for your friend and that she has a lovely wedding, Bui shoes or not



I think she is at the moment more worried about her bump spoiling the line of her wedding dress, they brought the marriage forward a bit due to unexpected offspring. Funny thing is, they had been trying for 5 years for kids, didn't work, she was quite depressed, so to cheer her up her other half said they should get married anyway, he loves her and if they have kids or not is not important, so they had a date set for September, last month she realised that she's expecting unexpectedly... (tbh I think because she stopped stressing out about it) and by September her wedding dress would have to be a kaftan, so it was all a bit of a rush. But as you can imagine with the deadline 2 months less than planned, there's a bit of stress involved, but she already decided that the baby is the best wedding present possible, but she still wants to fit into her dream dress.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gabs007 said:


> I think she is at the moment more worried about her bump spoiling the line of her wedding dress, they brought the marriage forward a bit due to unexpected offspring. Funny thing is, they had been trying for 5 years for kids, didn't work, she was quite depressed, so to cheer her up her other half said they should get married anyway, he loves her and if they have kids or not is not important, so they had a date set for September, last month she realised that she's expecting unexpectedly... (tbh I think because she stopped stressing out about it) and by September her wedding dress would have to be a kaftan, so it was all a bit of a rush. But as you can imagine with the deadline 2 months less than planned, there's a bit of stress involved, but she already decided that the baby is the best wedding present possible, but she still wants to fit into her dream dress.


Aaaw, they should make that bump the highlight of their wedding  ("Unexpected offspring"  )
I was hugely (in every sense of the word) pregnant when me and my hubby got married. Dream dress didn't even factor in to it, har har    

OT but speaking of dream wedding dresses, an old school friend once told me, when we where in our early 20's, how she already had everything planned for her future wedding. Everything from the church, to the dress, to everything. At that age I had absolutely no plans of getting married and had never even thought about it so I was just  at this nuptial self determination. I remember asking her what the future groom might think about all of this and she just said it didn't matter and that she actually didn't have a boyfriend yet  I wonder if she ever did get married


----------



## Gabs007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaaw, they should make that bump the highlight of their wedding  ("Unexpected offspring"  )
> I was hugely (in every sense of the word) pregnant when me and my hubby got married. Dream dress didn't even factor in to it, har har
> 
> OT but speaking of dream wedding dresses, an old school friend once told me, when we where in our early 20's, how she already had everything planned for her future wedding. Everything from the church, to the dress, to everything. At that age I had absolutely no plans of getting married and had never even thought about it so I was just  at this nuptial self determination. I remember asking her what the future groom might think about all of this and she just said it didn't matter and that she actually didn't have a boyfriend yet  I wonder if she ever did get married



To be honest, I never got the thing about wedding dresses and all that, we went to the registry office and then had a party with friends. After 10 or 12 years together, a white dress would possibly not have been appropriate and white is simply not my colour anyway. What always really scared me about weddings was the whole stress with planning the event and a lot of stress. Far too many couples totally splash out and pay off the debts of the first wedding even after a few divorces. If somebody wants a big wedding with the whole big dress and stuff, great for them, but it just wouldn't have been for me and OH was totally happy that he doesn't have to spend the whole day miserable in an uncomfy suit. Since we're both bad with remembering dates, we picked the 4th of July (we couldn't get a date on the 1st of April) and we're still laughing because when we got together most of our friends predicted we wouldn't last 6 months as apparently we are too different, the geeky IT guy from a small town and the music journo who thought Hyde Park and Central Park is untamed nature... 15 or 16 years later, it is great fun teasing them about their predictions and just going "Hey, just give us a few more weeks..."


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gabs007 said:


> To be honest, I never got the thing about wedding dresses and all that, we went to the registry office and then had a party with friends. After 10 or 12 years together, a white dress would possibly not have been appropriate and white is simply not my colour anyway. What always really scared me about weddings was the whole stress with planning the event and a lot of stress. Far too many couples totally splash out and pay off the debts of the first wedding even after a few divorces. If somebody wants a big wedding with the whole big dress and stuff, great for them, but it just wouldn't have been for me and OH was totally happy that he doesn't have to spend the whole day miserable in an uncomfy suit. Since we're both bad with remembering dates, we picked the 4th of July (we couldn't get a date on the 1st of April) and we're still laughing because when we got together most of our friends predicted we wouldn't last 6 months as apparently we are too different, the geeky IT guy from a small town and the music journo who thought Hyde Park and Central Park is untamed nature... 15 or 16 years later, it is great fun teasing them about their predictions and just going "Hey, just give us a few more weeks..."


I love your story, we have a couple of similarities  I agree, to me it's the being married in itself that's most important, not the wedding.


----------



## aki_sato

Good evening ladies,

How long does it take for VC usually to ship to the buyer?

I purchased a hat and paid on 24 Jun and since then the status has not changed from ‘awaiting receipt’.

It’s been 7 days now so I’ve emailed but has not receive any response.

Quite annoyed with this whole thing


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aki_sato said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> How long does it take for VC usually to ship to the buyer?
> 
> I purchased a hat and paid on 24 Jun and since then the status has not changed from ‘awaiting receipt’.
> 
> It’s been 7 days now so I’ve emailed but has not receive any response.
> 
> Quite annoyed with this whole thing


I think it depends on the seller and how quickly they send everything to Vestiaire? I've read in some cases, this can take some time.


----------



## aki_sato

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think it depends on the seller and how quickly they send everything to Vestiaire? I've read in some cases, this can take some time.


Thanks for replying @SomethingGoodCanWork !


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aki_sato said:


> Thanks for replying @SomethingGoodCanWork !


You are welcome! I'm just not the best spokes person for VC, I've totally given up on them. I hope you have better luck with your purchase, I know many here are happy with them.

Also, try to e-mail them, they do get back to you quite quickly from my experience.


----------



## aki_sato

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You are welcome! I'm just not the best spokes person for VC, I've totally given up on them. I hope you have better luck with your purchase, I know many here are happy with them.
> 
> Also, try to e-mail them, they do get back to you quite quickly from my experience.


Thank you!

I’m sorry to hear that you didn’t have a good experience with them!

I just read on Chanel that a member purchased a fake jacket and VC totally washed their hand off!
I think she had to get her CC involved. I have to check the thread to see if she has any updates!

So it seems it’s a mix experience with VC.

I too paid with my CC so if anything I should be able to dispute n get my money back. Hopefully it won’t come to that as I really want my hat! 

I’ve emailed them n it’s been two days still with no reply...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aki_sato said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you didn’t have a good experience with them!
> 
> I just read on Chanel that a member purchased a fake jacket and VC totally washed their hand off!
> I think she had to get her CC involved. I have to check the thread to see if she has any updates!
> 
> So it seems it’s a mix experience with VC.
> 
> I too paid with my CC so if anything I should be able to dispute n get my money back. Hopefully it won’t come to that as I really want my hat!
> 
> I’ve emailed them n it’s been two days still with no reply...


As long as you paid with cc I'm sure there will be no problem! 
I was very happy with my first VC purchase, a Bal Double Tour bracelet that was just as described, like new. 

(This was my latest experience with them though, but thanks to PayPal I will get my refund.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rant-if-its-not-like-new-dont-b-y-state-it-is.988699/ )


----------



## aki_sato

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> As long as you paid with cc I'm sure there will be no problem!
> I was very happy with my first VC purchase, a Bal Double Tour bracelet that was just as described, like new.
> 
> (This was my latest experience with them though, but thanks to PayPal I will get my refund.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rant-if-its-not-like-new-dont-b-y-state-it-is.988699/ )


Thanks @SomethingGoodCanWork 

I have to Check out your thread re. your latest experience - glad that the outcome is at your favour!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

My message is for European buyers and/or French ones. 
As buyers, do you always pay the custom fees (when buying an item from an American seller for instance) before? Has someone ever tried to not pay them and got lucky on delivery? Or are the fees systematically applied on delivery?


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you didn’t have a good experience with them!
> 
> I just read on Chanel that a member purchased a fake jacket and VC totally washed their hand off!
> I think she had to get her CC involved. I have to check the thread to see if she has any updates!
> 
> So it seems it’s a mix experience with VC.
> 
> I too paid with my CC so if anything I should be able to dispute n get my money back. Hopefully it won’t come to that as I really want my hat!
> 
> I’ve emailed them n it’s been two days still with no reply...



Hi dear, she finally got a refund from VC for that jacket! Thank goodness. Her seller is a prolific seller on eBay of fake CHANEL products, so I was shocked and disappointed to see that she is now selling on Vestiaire. I report her all of the time on eBay, but she has great reviews saying that her items turned out to be authentic  She has some high quality fakes, but having some of the originals I have always reported her when I am sure. 
For your issue with shipping, unfortunately sellers have 4 weeks to send items in to Vestiaire (too long in my opinion), especially in the summer (in our area, not yours  when so many sellers take vacations.
The best thing to do is to message the seller and ask when she plans to ship.


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> Hi dear, she finally got a refund from VC for that jacket! Thank goodness. Her seller is a prolific seller on eBay of fake CHANEL products, so I was shocked and disappointed to see that she is now selling on Vestiaire. I report her all of the time on eBay, but she has great reviews saying that her items turned out to be authentic  She has some high quality fakes, but having some of the originals I have always reported her when I am sure.
> For your issue with shipping, unfortunately sellers have 4 weeks to send items in to Vestiaire (too long in my opinion), especially in the summer (in our area, not yours  when so many sellers take vacations.
> The best thing to do is to message the seller and ask when she plans to ship.


Hello sweet @nicole0612 
Hope you and your fam are well!!

Thank you for your reply!

Ah I’m glad to hear that she received a refund!

And how frustrating about that dodgy seller!
May I ask what is the ID?

Ah ok!
Wow that is very long!
Thanks for the suggestions! I will message her now.

Hope all is well on your end!


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Hello sweet @nicole0612
> Hope you and your fam are well!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Ah I’m glad to hear that she received a refund!
> 
> And how frustrating about that dodgy seller!
> May I ask what is the ID?
> 
> Ah ok!
> Wow that is very long!
> Thanks for the suggestions! I will message her now.
> 
> Hope all is well on your end!



Good luck my friend! Hopefully she was just out of town on a short trip and will send your item soon! We are getting ready to go on a little vacation ourselves so it is a good reminder to put my items on “vacation mode”. I just found out from a fellow member here that is possible, in the past I just prayed that no one purchased my items while I was gone! The fraudulent seller is euro-luxe on eBay and I believe a similar name on Vestiaire.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

I purchased an item but was told that it's no longer available. How long does it usually take for VC to refund payment?

Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gabs007 said:


> Their curating team seems to be a bunch of students who try to push the prices down as much as possible. A friend of mine is getting married, so we went to London for a bit of shopping, she bought wonderful Barbara Bui shoes for 470 GBP, at home it turned out that while the box said it is a 39, somebody put the 37 1/2 size into the box and she doesn't want half of her toes removed. Given the fact that a trip to London is 3 hours one way (and about 150 train fare) and the shop insists that she brings them in personally with the receipt, she decided to put them on VC, they want her to sell them for 50. She wasn't expecting the full price but thought about half...


I would speak to the customer service of the store and tell them it's their mistake and your friend should send the shoes back via post and get a full refund + postage. I have done returns via post from UK to the U.S. on an item I bought on holiday. Imagine I had to take it back in person ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased an item but was told that it's no longer available. How long does it usually take for VC to refund payment?
> 
> Thanks.


This shows how unethical VC really is. In the UK (and EU I believe) you are not supposed to charge customers until the item is shipped! Not at the time of check-out. I have bought from many UK and other EU companies on-line and my credit card was not charged until the item was shipped.
Sorry I don't know the answer to your questions though.


----------



## Antigone

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This shows how unethical VC really is. .



Got my refund. And the seller relisted the item - new price is almost 3x the previous amount!

It will take a really difficult to find item and a really good deal for me to order from VC again.


----------



## DavinaE

LVinCali said:


> I posted a bunch of things on Vestiaire to sell and have had nothing but problems.  I pulled everything and have sold it all on Rebelle and have been very happy with Rebelle.
> 
> I will never ever trust Vestiaire authenticators (saying a real bag is a fake is just as bad as letting a fake get by) and would never buy off that website.  Would totally trust Rebelle.



I wouldn't, they changed a lot, I listed a few things and in the headlines the removed the model names of a Celine bag and a DvF bag, and now they seem to do massive price dumping and trying to get you to sell seriously expensive items for next to nothing.

I talked to a few friends who used both, VC and Rebelle, and they said something has changed in the last few months and Rebelle is totally going downhill.


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would speak to the customer service of the store and tell them it's their mistake and your friend should send the shoes back via post and get a full refund + postage. I have done returns via post from UK to the U.S. on an item I bought on holiday. Imagine I had to take it back in person ...



She tried all that, apparently she has to bring it back in, they will then have to check and will refund her on the card she had paid with. I think they are just trying to be as difficult as possible, we used to buy quite a lot there but given her experience with it, I think I will skip them in the future, no shortage of high end designer shops in London


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck my friend! Hopefully she was just out of town on a short trip and will send your item soon! We are getting ready to go on a little vacation ourselves so it is a good reminder to put my items on “vacation mode”. I just found out from a fellow member here that is possible, in the past I just prayed that no one purchased my items while I was gone! The fraudulent seller is euro-luxe on eBay and I believe a similar name on Vestiaire.


I’m so sorry for the late reply!!! I just saw this!

You’re probably back from your little vacation now - hope you had a great time!
Wonder which bag(s) and Chanel RTW did you take 

N how did you go with the ‘vacation mode’?

Noted of this dodgy seller 

N I finally received my hat!
It was a bit squashed as it was packed in an envelope satchel from VC.
Then DHL repacked it in a tiny box n the brim had bents at some areas.
Ugh - n I paid €35 for the shipping...


----------



## aki_sato

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would speak to the customer service of the store and tell them it's their mistake and your friend should send the shoes back via post and get a full refund + postage. I have done returns via post from UK to the U.S. on an item I bought on holiday. Imagine I had to take it back in person ...


This story reminded me of an experience I witnessed whilst working in high end ladies shoes.
The shoes department spans the whole floor with one end has all the high end brands and the other end with cheaper brands including this particular local brand which ALWAYS copies the high ends.

During the sales, this young lady tried Miu Miu shoes from our area and then proceeded to the register on the other side of the floor to pay.
Luckily the cashier checked, what she did was that, she has earlier on tried the cheap brand that looks exactly like the Miu Miu shoes and then put the actual Miu Miu shoes inside the cheap brand box - so that she would pay the cheap brand price for the real Miu Miu shoes!!!

What struck me so strong is that, she looked like my age (this was many moons ago when I was still young n at uni ) and yet she already so brazenly commiting fraud!
Shocking!


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> I’m so sorry for the late reply!!! I just saw this!
> 
> You’re probably back from your little vacation now - hope you had a great time!
> Wonder which bag(s) and Chanel RTW did you take
> 
> N how did you go with the ‘vacation mode’?
> 
> Noted of this dodgy seller
> 
> N I finally received my hat!
> It was a bit squashed as it was packed in an envelope satchel from VC.
> Then DHL repacked it in a tiny box n the brim had bents at some areas.
> Ugh - n I paid €35 for the shipping...


Hello my friend, yes we just returned.  I brought very little actually, because we had shopping to do while there and I needed some room in my suitcase.  Therefore I only took my 225 reissue, a seasonal full flap bag and since it was so hot, for RTW I took an unlined jacket from Versailles and the unlined pink Seoul jacket. 
For the vacation mode, it is under account settings.  A helpful member here pointed it out to me, I had no idea that option existed!
This seller is truly awful - we need to keep reporting her fake Chanels!
Oh no, the hat was squashed???  Isn't that awful that you paid quite a lot for such substandard shipping?!  Sorry to hear it!


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> This story reminded me of an experience I witnessed whilst working in high end ladies shoes.
> The shoes department spans the whole floor with one end has all the high end brands and the other end with cheaper brands including this particular local brand which ALWAYS copies the high ends.
> 
> During the sales, this young lady tried Miu Miu shoes from our area and then proceeded to the register on the other side of the floor to pay.
> Luckily the cashier checked, what she did was that, she has earlier on tried the cheap brand that looks exactly like the Miu Miu shoes and then put the actual Miu Miu shoes inside the cheap brand box - so that she would pay the cheap brand price for the real Miu Miu shoes!!!
> 
> What struck me so strong is that, she looked like my age (this was many moons ago when I was still young n at uni ) and yet she already so brazenly commiting fraud!
> Shocking!


This is so shocking!  I can't imagine how someone would be this shameless!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aki_sato said:


> I’m so sorry for the late reply!!! I just saw this!
> 
> You’re probably back from your little vacation now - hope you had a great time!
> Wonder which bag(s) and Chanel RTW did you take
> 
> N how did you go with the ‘vacation mode’?
> 
> Noted of this dodgy seller
> 
> N I finally received my hat!
> It was a bit squashed as it was packed in an envelope satchel from VC.
> Then DHL repacked it in a tiny box n the brim had bents at some areas.
> Ugh - n I paid €35 for the shipping...


Sorry to hear about the hat being squashed and bent. Has it returned to its original shape and are you going to keep it?


----------



## DavinaE

I just submitted Dolce & Gabbana trousers to Vestaire and their "curation" team came back with the suggestion I should sell them for 30 Euros, 9 Euros for me, 4 months ago I paid 625 GBP for them at Harrods, I think they're off their rocker. They possibly have an office party and all had a few shandies...


----------



## Lij

Hi! Does anyone know if I will still get charged a customs duty if I purchase from a US seller and I’m based in the US? 

I’m not sure because I think they send everything to Paris to do quality checks and also when I was at checkout, I didn’t see the option to opt in paying for duties.


----------



## nicole0612

Lij said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if I will still get charged a customs duty if I purchase from a US seller and I’m based in the US?
> 
> I’m not sure because I think they send everything to Paris to do quality checks and also when I was at checkout, I didn’t see the option to opt in paying for duties.



You will not be charged duty for a purchase from a US seller.


----------



## Gabs007

Lij said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if I will still get charged a customs duty if I purchase from a US seller and I’m based in the US?
> 
> I’m not sure because I think they send everything to Paris to do quality checks and also when I was at checkout, I didn’t see the option to opt in paying for duties.



I thought they have US offices too and while there might be a delay, if the item is shipped just for checking purposes, there should be no import duty


----------



## Gabs007

DavinaE said:


> I wouldn't, they changed a lot, I listed a few things and in the headlines the removed the model names of a Celine bag and a DvF bag, and now they seem to do massive price dumping and trying to get you to sell seriously expensive items for next to nothing.
> 
> I talked to a few friends who used both, VC and Rebelle, and they said something has changed in the last few months and Rebelle is totally going downhill.



Rebelle have sneakily increased their percentage A LOT, they claim they updated the software with the result that it doesn't work anymore and you can't search for items, they also totally price dump, still claiming to be a start up but after over 5 years how can they be a start up? I think there might be financial problems because the last items I sold, it took weeks after they were sent to the buyer (you can see it on the website, their mail that it was sent to the buyer was over a week later and payment then a week later), they seem to try to sell more but as cheaply as possible, Bought an item there that really wasn't leather or authentic but slipped through and having the merry claim back, as they claim their team checked, at the Chanel shop they told me exactly why it is not real...


----------



## Fun123

Well I just started researching pre-loved Celine Luggage and Google constantly keeps shoving VR in my face so I thought I'll bite..

Tell me why out of the first 3 I click on, 2 are obvious fakes being sold for £1200-1500, labelled "authenticity guaranteed"?!

I'm no Celine expert but even I can tell when the "Celine" writing on the strap clasp is facing the wrong way, or when the "N" in "Celine" isn't pointed, it's a blatant fake.. 

Needless to say I will no longer be browsing through that website. Maybe I should host a seminar for VR authenticator team..?


----------



## Gabs007

They have lost the plot now

"We put your item on price negotiation because we want to sell it for the price you want to sell it for" errrrr


----------



## Baglover1993

Hello! 
I bought the bag and just later I saw that seller has three accounts and 08.11 on her one account gucci marmont bag was bought, I bought on 08.21 and one bag is still on sale. 
She ignore my messages. 
I also write to vestiaire collective, but they dont answer still
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6121062.shtml
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6110694.shtml
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6086231.shtml


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Hello!
> I bought the bag and just later I saw that seller has three accounts and 08.11 on her one account gucci marmont bag was bought, I bought on 08.21 and one bag is still on sale.
> She ignore my messages.
> I also write to vestiaire collective, but they dont answer still
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6121062.shtml
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6110694.shtml
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6086231.shtml



Not to be stupid, but when I made my account, I had to verify it and that was sometime last year, so how can someone get away with having several accounts? Are you sure it is the same seller?

Oh and I assume that you did pay with your credit card or PayPal, depending when you bought, if the item isn't being sent within a period of time, you can claim your money back


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Hello!
> I bought the bag and just later I saw that seller has three accounts and 08.11 on her one account gucci marmont bag was bought, I bought on 08.21 and one bag is still on sale.
> She ignore my messages.
> I also write to vestiaire collective, but they dont answer still
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6121062.shtml
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6110694.shtml
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-marmont-gucci-handbag-6086231.shtml



OK, the 1st link doesn't work, the other 2 show as sold and you mentioned you bought on the 21st and today is the 22nd, the bag shows as sold and there is you on there making a few comments about wanting to cancel your order because apparently she sells a few bags, which frankly is really none of your business, as long as your bag is genuine and as described.

Seriously, I think you need to take a chill pill, Ana is a normal name in Spain, quite popular, so there are 2 Anas who sold the same handbag, however the pictures are different, you bought one, then make a massive song and dance that the seller should cancel after ONE day of her not replying and accuse her of being the same person? Seriously? Even the pictures are different, oh and btw one bag was bought on the 8th of August, the other was bought yesterday, you might be telling the wrong seller to cancel your order.

Btw both have different sizes and otherwise also different articles listed


----------



## Baglover1993

Yes, the same one, In all acounts she is Ana from Spain. I find it looking my seller favourites. Also the same clothes


----------



## Baglover1993

Someone deleted first link, it was a link with the same bag and today she answered for buyer about bag colour, but still ignoring me.
Please take a look at this two
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...anel/silver-ring-camelia-chanel-2673492.shtml
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ilver-metal-ring-camelia-chanel-2901715.shtml


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Yes, the same one, In all acounts she is Ana from Spain. I find it looking my seller favourites. Also the same clothes



Yes, Ana is a popular name in Spain, do you think you are the only person in your country with your 1st name? And totally different styles of clothes, I don't know where you are looking, but 2 people with the same 1st name, from the same country are selling the same bag but with different pictures and you totally freak out about it? Don't you think you might just be overreacting and accusing 2 people of being one person without any evidence?

Do you know how many girls in Spain are called Ana?


----------



## Baglover1993

Gabs007 said:


> Yes, Ana is a popular name in Spain, do you think you are the only person in your country with your 1st name? And totally different styles of clothes, I don't know where you are looking, but 2 people with the same 1st name, from the same country are selling the same bag but with different pictures and you totally freak out about it? Don't you think you might just be overreacting and accusing 2 people of being one person without any evidence?
> 
> Do you know how many girls in Spain are called Ana?



Yes, I understant that. But she added all her clothes from one account to her favourites to another. Also you can find more similar clothes, like the ring link I send before. The size of bag is the same,small.


----------



## Gabs007

@Baglover1993 The seller will ship the item to VC, where they check that it is real and in the condition it was advertised as, even if they do make a mistake, you can still do a charge back in case it is damaged or not real, if the seller does not send, you get your money back as they do have a time frame in which the seller has to ship.

Yes, she responded to another seller, but from the tone of your messages on there, I wouldn't respond to you, I would actually contact VC and ask them to remove those slightly out of order comments you left


----------



## Baglover1993

Here is deleted bag. Someone just deleted it now, because in the morning she answered about colour


----------



## Darina Angelova

Hello,
Please help, I bought a Gucci Marmont in yellow silk S2017 on Vestiaire and I think it's a fake. The seller only has 3 items for sale and in the description they say they have the receipt. I bought it and then they say they cant send the receipt, not even a copy of the receipt for "their own security reasons". Here are all the pictures of the website. The name of the seller is:
*Kesi from UK member since 29th september 2015
Link:
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...llow-silk-marmont-gucci-handbag-6112101.shtml*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Baglover1993 said:


> Yes, I understant that. But she added all her clothes from one account to her favourites to another. Also you can find more similar clothes, like the ring link I send before. The size of bag is the same,small.


Don't worry yet, I'm sure Vestiaire will get back to you. They take their time sometimes. Is it possible to cancel the purchase? I know sellers can cancel _after_ somebody's bought their item.

I'll have another look at your links as well. At first glance I saw nothing that caught my attention.


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Here is deleted bag. Someone just deleted it now, because in the morning she answered about colour



So you think they only made ONE bag size small? I tend to follow sellers that have items that appeal to my taste and style, so I might favorite a lot of items from one particular seller, and I actually have bought from another Gabriella before and I am pretty sure she was not me, because I wouldn't go through the trouble of selling my clothes to buy them again on VC.

Chill, wait if the bag gets send, if not you get the money back anyway, if the bag arrives, have it authenticated, for your own peace of mind, if it is not real you do a charge back, simple.

And yes, it is the same bag, believe it or not, a lot of people might have bought that bag in the same colour and size, no matter what the 1st names were.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Hello,
> Please help, I bought a Gucci Marmont in yellow silk S2017 on Vestiaire and I think it's a fake. The seller only has 3 items for sale and in the description they say they have the receipt. I bought it and then they say they cant send the receipt, not even a copy of the receipt for "their own security reasons". Here are all the pictures of the website. The name of the seller is:
> *Kesi from UK member since 29th september 2015
> Link:
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...llow-silk-marmont-gucci-handbag-6112101.shtml*



Well, VC checks the items if they are authentic and in the condition they were described, no way would I give a receipt or even a copy of that to somebody I don't know. You know the whole idea of buying via VC is that you can be sure it is authentic and that is why the seller pays quite a hefty price. Think about it this way, would you be happy if a stranger would have a copy of your receipt with all your purchases and quite a lot of details? I wouldn't be.

Look, I understand that you want to be sure an item is authentic, totally, but if you want a receipt from a shop, you go to a shop and buy it there and pay full retail, I know part of the details on receipts are slightly hidden, but having had my card hacked twice, no way I would give those details to a random buyer I don't know from Adam


----------



## Baglover1993

Ok this bag is popular, but do you think two Annas from Spain will sell the same chanel old ring? And also the same gucci bag and how I said it was the third one link for this bag. I understand if she will not sent in 30 days I will get money back, but its still strange for me


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007, I understand all this, of course. They can hide/mask all their personal information, I don't need this. 
However I am alarmed, why would you say you have the receipt with a smiley face and then refuse to provide a copy...


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Ok this bag is popular, but do you think two Annas from Spain will sell the same chanel old ring? And also the same gucci bag and how I said it was the third one link for this bag. I understand if she will not sent in 30 days I will get money back, but its still strange for me



There will be several thousands of Anas in Spain, one sold a ring like this in 2016, the other sold it this April.  And they sold the same bag, actually from all the items they might even have the same shoe size, it is really not very conclusive evidence. 

Wait until you get the bag, check it if you are happy, then (for your own peace of mind) have it authenticated. Seriously, sounds like buyer's remorse to me before you even got the item.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Gabs007, I understand all this, of course. They can hide/mask all their personal information, I don't need this.
> However I am alarmed, why would you say you have the receipt with a smiley face and then refuse to provide a copy...



You asked if they do have the receipt, not if they would provide one, giving a stranger a receipt with sensitive information would be a bit of a worry for most. I mean it gets authenticated and most people will have it authenticated themselves and if it is not authentic, do a charge back. Also from my understanding, VC would not include receipts, they would check them but for safety reasons not pass them on.

I mean should you not have asked if she will SEND you the bill, put a copy up with her personal info blanked out? You were buying a bag, not a receipt.

Not being rude here, but I had some unauthorized transactions on my card, so did hubby, and we are both extremely careful with CC details, so nope, I would not provide anything apart from the most basic info. Sellers get a fraction of what the items sell for, it is the job of the site, to verify, they employ experts and 30 to 40% of the sales price goes to them, why should I risk my card security to make their job easier, when they earn quite well?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gabs007 said:


> Yes, Ana is a popular name in Spain, do you think you are the only person in your country with your 1st name? And totally different styles of clothes, I don't know where you are looking, but 2 people with the same 1st name, from the same country are selling the same bag but with different pictures and you totally freak out about it? Don't you think you might just be overreacting and accusing 2 people of being one person without any evidence?
> 
> Do you know how many girls in Spain are called Ana?


Gabs, is it really possible for two sellers to have the same exact user name on Vestiaire? I don't remember now but I think they have to be unique?


Baglover1993 said:


> Ok this bag is popular, but do you think two Annas from Spain will sell the same chanel old ring? And also the same gucci bag and how I said it was the third one link for this bag. I understand if she will not sent in 30 days I will get money back, but its still strange for me


I don't think there's anything wrong with what you wrote her, she should have gotten back to you. Can you write down what happened with the links etc step by step and send to Vestiaire? I'm a bit busy now. If there is anything off with the seller's methods, and you can prove it, maybe that will help cancel your order. If you're lucky, maybe the awsome BeenBurned, hotshot or whateve will have time to take a look. 

I understand this perfectly as I once bought a bracelet on Vestiaire and the day after another exact one like the one I bought, was for sale by the same seller. In her case it turned out to be all right, but it's always better to make sure.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Darina Angelova said:


> Gabs007, I understand all this, of course. They can hide/mask all their personal information, I don't need this.
> However I am alarmed, why would you say you have the receipt with a smiley face and then refuse to provide a copy...


I would be worried about that too. I agree with Gabs that there is information on receipts that you don't want to give to strangers but it can always be blocked out in some way. A lot of people here don't think receipts matter but I think they do.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007 said:


> I mean should you not have asked if she will SEND you the bill, put a copy up with her personal info blanked out? You were buying a bag, not a receipt.
> 
> Not being rude here, but I had some unauthorized transactions on my card, so did hubby, and we are both extremely careful with CC details, so nope, I would not provide anything apart from the most basic info. Sellers get a fraction of what the items sell for, it is the job of the site, to verify, they employ experts and 30 to 40% of the sales price goes to them, why should I risk my card security to make their job easier, when they earn quite well?



I know and understand all about pricing and Vestiaire fees.
I just think she should know that people would not ask her if she had the receipt just for their health. If she can't provide the info, she should say so. If I need to ask if they would actually SEND ME the stuff they say comes with the items, there will be no end to it.
To me the VC "authentication" squad means nothing. So many people have received fakes and I have received damaged items with a stamp of a BS "Very Good Condition".


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Darina Angelova said:


> I know and understand all about pricing and Vestiaire fees.
> I just think she should know that people would not ask her if she had the receipt just for their health. If she can't provide the info, she should say so. If I need to ask if they would actually SEND ME the stuff they say comes with the items, there will be no end to it.
> To me the VC "authentication" squad means nothing. So many people have received fakes and I have received damaged items with a stamp of a ******** "Very Good Condition".


VC authentication or quality control means nothing. I don't shop from them anymore after I had to drag a purchase to PayPal to get a refund on a SNAD.


----------



## Gabs007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gabs, is it really possible for two sellers to have the same exact user name on Vestiaire? I don't remember now but I think they have to be unique?



I don't know, I only used my name, I don't think they have to be unique because mine really isn't THAT unique, but I would be less worried about a rather generic name than something that is "DesignerGoodsCheap" or something like that. 

The only thing that would worry me is that both sellers sold a lot and are not trusted sellers, but that can be due to a number of reasons, such as not responding, sending not straight away, VC not liking items. I once lost my trusted seller status for not replying to some really nutty questions about which occasions I wore them and which shoes I wore with the item (sounded a bit weird so I just ignored) if some items were caught as being not as described, they got the seller on alert anyway and will look very closely.


----------



## Darina Angelova

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> VC authentication or quality control means nothing. I don't shop from them anymore after I had to drag a purchase to PayPal to get a refund on a SNAD.


This is true. I received Ray Ban sunglasses with a stamp of a "Very Good Condition" with quite the scratch on the left glass that drove me crazy and a trashed FENDI wallet in "Good Condition"...  (beige wallet, bad photos, no light, etc.)
 I have "let it go" so many times with them, I am done.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Darina Angelova said:


> This is true. I received Ray Ban sunglasses with a stamp of a "Very Good Condition" with quite the scratch on the left glass that drove me crazy and a trashed FENDI wallet in "Good Condition"...  (beige wallet, bad photos, no light, etc.)
> I have "let it go" so many times with them, I am done.


P.S. Also, 0 customer service for me... They have NEVER answered to any of my CS e-mails... This baffles me.


----------



## Baglover1993

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gabs, is it really possible for two sellers to have the same exact user name on Vestiaire? I don't remember now but I think they have to be unique?
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with what you wrote her, she should have gotten back to you. Can you write down what happened with the links etc step by step and send to Vestiaire? I'm a bit busy now. If there is anything off with the seller's methods, and you can prove it, maybe that will help cancel your order. If you're lucky, maybe the awsome BeenBurned, hotshot or whateve will have time to take a look.
> 
> I understand this perfectly as I once bought a bracelet on Vestiaire and the day after another exact one like the one I bought, was for sale by the same seller. In her case it turned out to be all right, but it's always better to make sure.


 

Thank you, I am guaranteed its the same seller, too many same things(few items same, favourites, name, country..)VC answer me that I have to wait 30 days if she will not sent bag they will cancel order or if she will sent  their quality control will check the bag. I understand that everything can be ok, but I read many reviews here that quality control is very weak, so I am scared that something can be not good. Its really strange for me if she has 3 dusty pink gucci marmonts, why? First mind its fake. O maybe she has just one and the bag is sended to the first buyer and my order will be canceled after 30 days, but she answered about colour to new buyer today, so.. I dont know.. its just strange for me. Also both accounts are not trusted seller, but has many sold items, which look original. And I dont know who today deleted third bag for sale, maybe WC or she? Crazy


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> I know and understand all about pricing and Vestiaire fees.
> I just think she should know that people would not ask her if she had the receipt just for their health. If she can't provide the info, she should say so. If I need to ask if they would actually SEND ME the stuff they say comes with the items, there will be no end to it.
> To me the VC "authentication" squad means nothing. So many people have received fakes and I have received damaged items with a stamp of a BS "Very Good Condition".



Well, I would think that if I would want a receipt or a copy I would ask for it and if I could have it, on the other hand, I had one item returned which apparently had stains under the arms, none, I took pictures and emailed them and asked them where the stains were, apparently they had no pictures but one person thought so, I found it odd because the dress was only tried on and never worn.

Again, she did not say it comes with the item, that is what you read into it, she said she has the receipt, and she most likely provided it to VC. I have no problem providing them with a receipt but again, not somebody I do not know.

If VC authentication means nothing to you, then why buy there? Seriously, if you want a new item with the receipts, go to a shop and buy there, get it brand spanking new and pay full retail. The thing of "I want to pay a fraction of the price but want it new and unused and basically yesterday, and with receipts" that baffles me.

Th reason I sell my stuff on VC and other sites is that I don't have to deal with people who get buyer's remorse and buy something to then bargain it down, the reason why I buy there on occasion is that one item might not be available in shops anymore, the item is cheaper and while I like it I am not prepared to quite pay as much as in the shop, their 1st layer of checking is also reassuring and if I am slightly unsure I have authenticated again, but I do not expect a lower price and everything I get in a shop. 

Look, I don't buy on the RealReal because I was unhappy with the items and their smell, if you are unhappy with VC, simply buy the items from designer shop, you get your own receipt that way, yes, you do pay more, but since you seem to expect a lot, it seems fair. We're not talking about anything that is essential, we are talking about luxury items, not survival goods, a 2nd hand item, I wouldn't really expect it to be brand new and come with the shop receipt. What do you want with it anyway? Frame it?


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> P.S. Also, 0 customer service for me... They have NEVER answered to any of my CS e-mails... This baffles me.



Always got an answer, even if it took up to 3 days, again, you sound very unhappy with them, if I was that unhappy, I wouldn't buy there.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007 said:


> Always got an answer, even if it took up to 3 days, again, you sound very unhappy with them, if I was that unhappy, I wouldn't buy there.


Depending on how this goes, I'll stop shopping there. I have too many experiences that are "less then" that I have dismissed just because this is a "second hand", "resale" website. I never got a fake because I'm extremely careful. I never sell anything, because I never buy anything I don't want. Lately, I don't feel like a customer, I just feel a "no one cares", "whatever" attitude from them. BTW, there are no luxury shops where I live, otherwise I would shop there. And when I travel, I can't bother anyone wit silly stuff like bags and shoes...

P.S. I want the receipt, not to "frame it", but as a proof of purchase if I ever want to resell...


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Thank you, I am guaranteed its the same seller, too many same things(few items same, favourites, name, country..)VC answer me that I have to wait 30 days if she will not sent bag they will cancel order or if she will sent  their quality control will check the bag. I understand that everything can be ok, but I read many reviews here that quality control is very weak, so I am scared that something can be not good. Its really strange for me if she has 3 dusty pink gucci marmonts, why? First mind its fake. O maybe she has just one and the bag is sended to the first buyer and my order will be canceled after 30 days, but she answered about colour to new buyer today, so.. I dont know.. its just strange for me. Also both accounts are not trusted seller, but has many sold items, which look original. And I dont know who today deleted third bag for sale, maybe WC or she? Crazy



2 people with the same 1st name in the same country have 2 items (not 3, only 2) that are the same brand and make and you are going into melt down? The other seller might have sold the bag somewhere else.

Let's look at this, you THINK it is the same seller, however ONE seller replied to somebody, while the other seller didn't reply to your a bit out of order comment where you accuse her, again without evidence but just because you suspect so, that she is also another person. Why should she even reply to a comment like that? 

You know that the comments you left also show up at your profile, and it looks like you are seriously harassing several sellers with comments, and that is the only activity you have on VC, you don't like any items, you don't follow any sellers but within 12 hours you accuse 3 sellers, 2 of them with the same copy and paste, before that your account had no activity, not even a like, that is what makes me pause a bit. You have to admit that this does look a bit odd...

If you are so concerned with her being the same person, I suggest you write to VC with your concern, as I recall they have a strict policy of 1 account for one person and this has to be verified with SMS and bank account, OK, somebody might have several accounts and phones, or use phoney addresses, but you also have to show ID if you open a bank account, so they would be all in the same name.

Why not go approach them directly? And maybe give them time to answer, as surprising as it may seem, they might deal with more than just your email. They also have a phone number you can call, you might have to wait a while until they pick up, but there are ways to contact them.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Depending on how this goes, I'll stop shopping there. I have too many experiences that are "less then" that I have dismissed just because this is a "second hand", "resale" website. I never got a fake because I'm extremely careful. I never sell anything, because I never buy anything I don't want. Lately, I don't feel like a customer, I just feel a "no one cares", "whatever" attitude from them. BTW, there are no luxury shops where I live, otherwise I would shop there. And when I travel, I can't bother anyone wit silly stuff like bags and shoes...
> 
> P.S. I want the receipt, not to "frame it", but as a proof of purchase if I ever want to resell...



I thought you never resell anything because you don't buy anything you don't want? And a receipt from possibly another country, in another name, with all personal details blanked out would work in case of the resale you don't want to do anyway?

In case there are no actual luxury shops where you live, well, there is Net-A-Porter, Gucci do online sales as well, as do a lot of high end luxury brands, there is also Sak's etc. There is seriously no shortage of buying brand spanking new online.


----------



## Fun123

Gabs007 said:


> The thing of "I want to pay a fraction of the price but want it new and unused and basically yesterday, and with receipts" that baffles me.



With the way you're defending VC, one would think you're hired by them..

Nobody expects to buy a brand new fully wrapped handbag on VC for 10% the price. But if we're paying £500-1,500 for pre-loved bag, we expect it to be genuine. VC has a very spotty past with authenticating fakes, not even "superfakes" but fakes where the brand writing on the strap clasp isn't even facing the right way, and there are plenty of posts on this forum about purchased replicas from VC under the guise of being authentic.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007 said:


> I thought you never resell anything because you don't buy anything you don't want?


Because insurance. And also because I didn't find my money on the street. And also, because I reserve the right to change my mind. And if one day me or my daughter wants to sell something... we can!
Of course, I do and I can shop new online. This is not a topic of discussion here if I am correct.


----------



## Gabs007

Fun123 said:


> With the way you're defending VC, one would think you're hired by them..
> 
> Nobody expects to buy a brand new fully wrapped handbag on VC for 10% the price. But if we're paying £500-1,500 for pre-loved bag, we expect it to be genuine. VC has a very spotty past with authenticating fakes, not even "superfakes" but fakes where the brand writing on the strap clasp isn't even facing the right way, and there are plenty of posts on this forum about purchased replicas from VC under the guise of being authentic.



Actually I am not defending VC, because as a seller, I had less than spectacular experiences with them and they try to squeeze the seller really for every penny, as a buyer the experiences were OK, apart from long waiting times, but I think people should be realistic and again, you pay with a CC or PayPal, if anything is not authentic, you do a charge back, yes a bit of a hassle, I am aware of that, but you are still paying a fraction of the retail.

And yes there are posts about people claiming that the item wasn't authentic, and I am sure the odd item will slip through, but they are in FRANCE, the country with the strictest rules regarding fakes, if VC would let fakes just slip through as regularly as you make out, don't you think some of the brands who are extremely protective of their reputation would have sued them to hell and back? Remember when they took on eBay for selling fakes? Imagine the public uproar if a site that claims to check would do that?

I have worked in the industry for quite a while, are the items overpriced? Totally, but I also know the lash back if any shop would sell fakes, and I don't mean the odd one that slips through. You truly have no idea about the lash back and law suits.

The way it looks to me is, that a lot of people want really expensive items (no matter if they are worth the money or not, that is a completely different issue) brand new, with all the trimmings but for a fraction of the price. I totally think that an item should be as described, but if an item is sold as used but in good condition, I can't expect brand new. If I buy an item that does not come from a shop that has a long standing relationship with the brand or the brand itself, it's only common sense to spend a bit more to have it authenticated, a lot of people here will even do it for free, if it is not real, then you do have a case and can claim the money back. I mean who would ever buy a designer item 2nd hand and not use PayPal or a credit card?


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Because insurance. And also because I didn't find my money on the street. And also, because I reserve the right to change my mind. And if one day me or my daughter wants to sell something... we can!
> Of course, I do and I can shop new online. This is not a topic of discussion here if I am correct.



If I am correct you asked if she has the receipt, not if she would send it to you, right? And you said that you do not ever resell anything you buy because you don't buy things you don't want, so you made that the topic of the discussion if I am correct?


----------



## Baglover1993

Yes, I believe that its the same seller , here is from one Ana account her items: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-630935.shtml#sell
And her is another Ana account and she add to her favourites all items from another account:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1031396.shtml#fav
Ok, Gabs, I understand you dont believe its the same person, but IF its the same person, why she do that?


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007 said:


> If I am correct you asked if she has the receipt, not if she would send it to you, right? And you said that you do not ever resell anything you buy because you don't buy things you don't want, so you made that the topic of the discussion if I am correct?


Not me, another member asked if she had the receipt. She is selling an item for a price close to then the retail price. I want every possible precaution, because I have been warned from others who have been burned. I understand you like VC. That's fine. I already explained why I want the receipt. I am not a Gucci customer, so I just wanted someone who could say if this is legit or not at first glance. This bag will be the first one I resell. (If it is authentic and I'm stuck with it if I can't cancel the order...)


----------



## Gabs007

Baglover1993 said:


> Yes, I believe that its the same seller , here is from one Ana account her items: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-630935.shtml#sell
> And her is another Ana account and she add to her favourites all items from another account:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1031396.shtml#fav
> Ok, Gabs, I understand you dont believe its the same person, but IF its the same person, why she do that?



I would write to VC, ask them to check into it. The last thing you sent, yes looks like the same seller, I don't really know why somebody would have different names but it looks "odd" so I would let them know, it is their job to enforce the rules on their site, you leaving comments doesn't help, so approach them, voice your concern, if I remember rightly, it says one account for one person, if this one is violating it, it is VC's job to step in.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Not me, another member asked if she had the receipt. She is selling an item for a price close to then the retail price. I want every possible precaution, because I have been warned from others who have been burned. I understand you like VC. That's fine. I already explained why I want the receipt. I am not a Gucci customer, so I just wanted someone who could say if this is legit or not at first glance. This bag will be the first one I resell. (If it is authentic and I'm stuck with it if I can't cancel the order...)



As I have explained, I don't like them, I just think it is not realistic to expect somebody to send a receipt to a stranger and I would be really worried doing so myself, just because I had bad experiences with attempted CC fraud and canceling your cards due to that is always such a hassle, so I totally do understand why people are careful. From my experience with VC, items that I bought and that weren't for me (I can be an impulse buyer) I seriously only got a fraction of the price back, they are notorious for squeezing the seller and selling cheap. In my line of work I have to attend a lot of events, you can't wear the same thing twice, limited space, now moving, I can't tell you how often I gulped that they suggest I sell a dress that was 5K for 200 or less, when it was worn 2 hours, fairly often I decided to rather donate it to charity than go through the hassle (and that is after the pics and measuring and describing), to say I like them, that is far away from the truth. Seriously, a bag that I used once, totally loved the design, but found it totally cumbersome in real life, I thought 1/3rd of the resale would be fair as it is quite an in demand item and I had to pull strings to get the one in the shop, they pushed me down to 1/5th of the price, it honestly had no scratch and all the trimmings, dust bag, card, box... No, I am not their fan.

May I suggest you go to the Gucci forum here? Some of the people here are very skilled with authentication. As I said, I assume you paid with CC or PayPal, so if the item is not real, by all means, charge back, call, make a stink, because for the percentage they are charging, they should be on top of their game. Mistakes will happen, but they should not be frequent, but as a buyer you also need to be very clear that you want her to send the receipt or a copy with the purchase, however, a copy in another name, when it comes to a resale, it won't really help much, if anything, it looks suspicious as if the item was stolen. Seriously not being nasty, but think how it would look if you would buy and somebody would sell something and if it is valuable you would ask for their ID, then they produce a receipt that is in another name? Wouldn't you pause? I think if you want to resell, a certificate of authenticity would be the best policy.

Also, unless you really really want an item, unless it is one of the rare bags with waiting list, I wouldn't pay close to retail 2nd hand, I would do that with rare vintage, for the love of it (I totally love Rive Gauche but that is a personal fave) but not with something that is still available. One of the things that you have to keep in mind is that designer items (with a few exceptions) are like cars, once you leave the garage/shop with them, their value diminishes.

Invest a bit more and get it authenticated with a certificate, seriously, that will carry a lot more weight than any receipt, and also if it turns out to be not real, you get your money back, if they are difficult, send me a PM and I put you in touch with the PR manager, they are NOT happy with fakes as it diminishes the reputation of the brand.


----------



## Gabs007

@Darina Angelova I am also not much of a Gucci girl, unless it is the Tom Ford era, but then I don't buy with resale in mind but what I can wear, and he seemed to be the designer that really suited me. I tend to follow designers through different fashion houses because every designer seems to design for a specific "type" or with that type in mind, and then blended with the brand's philosophy, in Tom Ford's case it worked for me quite often. As somebody who is not a cat walk model (I would need to grow and discard serious boobage, which could only be done with surgery and I am too much of a coward), while he bats for the other team, his designs were really celebrating women and different shapes and sizes we come in, so that is a massive plus, even if old Yves hated him... But I am going OT now.

Seriously, wait until it arrives, check if it is as described, if not send it back (obviously after documenting it), if it is as described, have it authenticated, won't cost the world but will put your mind at rest, in the meantime, ask the Gucci specialists here to give you their honest opinion, they can also point you to somebody who will do the authentication with all the paper work, in the future, I would ask them to do that before you buy, as it will just make the decision to buy or not so much easier, it is a total bummer to pay, then wait and if it the item doesn't pass to wait for your money back.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gabs007 said:


> I thought they have US offices too and while there might be a delay, if the item is shipped just for checking purposes, there should be no import duty


They do have a NYC office.  US items get sent there.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> @Baglover1993 The seller will ship the item to VC, where they check that it is real and in the condition it was advertised as, even if they do make a mistake, you can still do a charge back in case it is damaged or not real, if the seller does not send, you get your money back as they do have a time frame in which the seller has to ship.
> 
> Yes, she responded to another seller, but from the tone of your messages on there, I wouldn't respond to you, I would actually contact VC and ask them to remove those slightly out of order comments you left


I didn’t respond after a sale once as the person in question didn’t say they bought my bag and also were kind of obnoxious so I couldn’t be asked


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I didn’t respond after a sale once as the person in question didn’t say they bought my bag and also were kind of obnoxious so I couldn’t be asked



Reminds me, I had somebody ask a lot of questions, always super aggressive and rude, so I looked at her profile, she seemed to leave nasty messages with every item she bought (you could see it in her history, asking a few questions about the item, then sometimes buying, never using please of thank you, then later came back and complained about stuff that is hardly the seller's fault, like the item didn't fit her right, she thinks she paid too much, so after question 10 I replied "Please buy from a shop, you always seem to be unhappy with the purchases and I prefer happy buyers", obviously she was outraged. The reason why sellers are willing to take a massive cut with VC and such is that you don't have to deal with buyers who have buyer's remorse or want to borrow the item for an event and then return it.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Gabs007 said:


> As somebody who is not a cat walk model (I would need to grow and discard serious boobage, which could only be done with surgery and I am too much of a coward)


RI272913780BG
@Gabs007 
Dear Gabs007,
Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate all your replies. I don't care at all if this is OT, please don't do this. There is nothing about you (or your boobage) you need to discard. No room for bravery or cowardice here. I'm sure you are a beautiful woman, just deal with it, damn it. 
To stay on topic: VC have sent this to me:
"I would like to inform you that the seller will unfortunately not send the receipt. As it was not mentioned in the description, nor visible in the pictures and given the fact that the seller said she had it but not that she would send it, does not allow our quality control team to open a report. 

However, rest assured, our team will carefully inspect the item to ensure its authenticity. They will also carefully check the item to ensure its condition is true to the products listing page. 

If the item cannot be fully authenticated, then it will be deemed non-compliant and you order will be cancelled.

Thank you for your understanding. 
I remain at your entire disposal and wish you a lovely day."

Cool... I will post more photos when I get the bag. Thank you everyone for your time, scrolling through my posts...


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> RI272913780BG
> @Gabs007
> Dear Gabs007,
> Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate all your replies. I don't care at all if this is OT, please don't do this. There is nothing about you (or your boobage) you need to discard. No room for bravery or cowardice here. I'm sure you are a beautiful woman, just deal with it, damn it.
> To stay on topic: VC have sent this to me:
> "I would like to inform you that the seller will unfortunately not send the receipt. As it was not mentioned in the description, nor visible in the pictures and given the fact that the seller said she had it but not that she would send it, does not allow our quality control team to open a report.
> 
> However, rest assured, our team will carefully inspect the item to ensure its authenticity. They will also carefully check the item to ensure its condition is true to the products listing page.
> 
> If the item cannot be fully authenticated, then it will be deemed non-compliant and you order will be cancelled.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> I remain at your entire disposal and wish you a lovely day."
> 
> Cool... I will post more photos when I get the bag. Thank you everyone for your time, scrolling through my posts...



No worries, I have a shoulder surgery planned, which is due to ruptured tendons, surgeries are not fun and I lived into a ripe old age with my bust, it bugged me a lot as a teenager, it bugs me on occasion since I quite like Agnes B, Vanessa Bruno and a few other designers who simply cater to a different built, I am not going under the knife for fashion. Imagine all the hours I spent in the gym fighting gravity would have been for nothing. 

I am pretty sure that since you raised it, it will be flagged even more, and again, once it arrives, do the authentication service, I think Lollypop offers the online service even with a certificate for not too much money. 

I recently passed on a bag which is the only LV I actually liked (speedy with just the chequered pattern and no obvious monograms) but something didn't seem right, the pictures looked amazing, the seller sent a copy of the receipt, she wanted payment into a bank account, which really struck me as odd, she didn't want to sell through Vinted (at that point I was ready to walk anyway, no way would I do that) then I noticed receipt and bank account 2 totally different names, and I figured something is "more than odd..." Today I checked their forum, lo and behold, somebody bought it, got a cheap fake, the pictures turned out to be nicked, she now has to go the long road via police report and all that, same seller has changed her location 3 times within one week. The UK isn't that big, but in one week moving from London, to Birmingham and now in Manchester, in an area that is basically not residential but simply warehouses. A bit too odd... Her story was that she is getting rid of presents from her ex and the prices are so low as she wants them gone ASAP, if it is that urgent, in London (where she had the location originally) she could walk into a number of sores who would buy the bag and resell it, and she would get certainly more than 175 GBP for one in as good nick as the one she was "selling" on VC or any other site, it would fly off the page if offered....

I can understand why somebody is worried about handing out receipts they had with their purchase, it's seriously very easy to identify the person via the sales person, who some shops like Fraser's or Harvey Nicks name, the customer number, sometimes even details of the CC. 

Fingers crossed that your bag is authentic and in the condition as described, never seen that model before and it might be a keeper.


----------



## Darina Angelova

I'm sorry to hear this, good luck with your surgery, I hope it all goes well and you recover quickly. I was always flat chested and thought the grass is greener on the other side...


Gabs007 said:


> never seen that model before


Please don't say that... I saw a green one and a red one on sale on eBay for $3000! I love yellow bags and I hope the experts in the Gucci thread can help once I get it.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi Guys, I have considered myself a newbie on V.C and have only bought one item prior to this which turned up to be a fab buy. It was in mint condition and had all the paperwork too. 

Unfortunately this time round i let my heart rule my head and went along with a purchase that i felt was a good deal. In hindsight i should have requested more pics before agreeing on the sale. 
I received the bag yesterday and after sending photos on tpf.. Yes it is Superfake Bag[emoji21] 
Didn't want to believe it but just really annoyed at myself now for being so gullible and stupid. 

So now have opened a Paypal dispute, but not sure what to do next as this is the very first time i have ever bought/received a fake item. Do you think i will be able to get my money back?! What are the next steps? I hope something good will come out of this or else it would be a very Expensive Lesson indeed[emoji22]

Any advice from anyone whom has been stung from sellers on V.C would be much appreciated. Thanks guys x


----------



## Romar

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Guys, I have considered myself a newbie on V.C and have only bought one item prior to this which turned up to be a fab buy. It was in mint condition and had all the paperwork too.
> 
> Unfortunately this time round i let my heart rule my head and went along with a purchase that i felt was a good deal. In hindsight i should have requested more pics before agreeing on the sale.
> I received the bag yesterday and after sending photos on tpf.. Yes it is Superfake Bag[emoji21]
> Didn't want to believe it but just really annoyed at myself now for being so gullible and stupid.
> 
> So now have opened a Paypal dispute, but not sure what to do next as this is the very first time i have ever bought/received a fake item. Do you think i will be able to get my money back?! What are the next steps? I hope something good will come out of this or else it would be a very Expensive Lesson indeed[emoji22]
> 
> Any advice from anyone whom has been stung from sellers on V.C would be much appreciated. Thanks guys x





chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Guys, I have considered myself a newbie on V.C and have only bought one item prior to this which turned up to be a fab buy. It was in mint condition and had all the paperwork too.
> 
> Unfortunately this time round i let my heart rule my head and went along with a purchase that i felt was a good deal. In hindsight i should have requested more pics before agreeing on the sale.
> I received the bag yesterday and after sending photos on tpf.. Yes it is Superfake Bag[emoji21]
> Didn't want to believe it but just really annoyed at myself now for being so gullible and stupid.
> 
> So now have opened a Paypal dispute, but not sure what to do next as this is the very first time i have ever bought/received a fake item. Do you think i will be able to get my money back?! What are the next steps? I hope something good will come out of this or else it would be a very Expensive Lesson indeed[emoji22]
> 
> Any advice from anyone whom has been stung from sellers on V.C would be much appreciated. Thanks guys x


Fortunately my recent purchases from VC have been mostly in good order.
Mostly, because I bought a Hermès Evelyne TPM from a trusted seller who is always quick in her replies.
The bag came without the paperwork, but the seller said she had the receipt somewhere but was moving house and all the admin was in boxes.
Received the bag; it was stunning, but I read the blind stamp and noticed that A: the bag was from a private sale -VP: vente privée- and B: it was from 2014 and not 2016 as the seller had stated.
Contacted VC: I could send the bag back for a second inspection and indeed: It was accepeted, as "the description was not accurate" and I received my money within 48 hours.
Contacted the seller, who was genuinly shocked, as she had bought the bag from a friend/reseller in 2016, with receipt from the reseller stating that the bag was new at the time of purchase. The seller had found the receipt afer all.
So my suggestion is: Send the bag back to VC for a second inspection, accompanied by all the paperwork and at the same time, open a PayPal dispute.
I once received a super fake as well -Dior- Sent it back for a second inspection and opened a PayPal dispute at the same time and indeed: After a week or so, it was accepted. Unfortunately and to my astonishment: The bag was put up for sale again by VC..... Incredible.
I read that there are some sellers who don't want to send the receipts along to VC.
I would NEVER ever buy any high end and expensive item without a -copy of- the receipt from VC: The seller has to blacken his or her details, so there's no harm in sending along the receipt.
As long as VC Quality Control is not 100% to be trusted, always ask for -a copy of- the invoice and always buy from trusted sellers and check his/her selling past. The latter is no longer possible via the app, but only by logging in on the VC site.
Good luck and let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Romar said:


> Fortunately my recent purchases from VC have been mostly in good order.
> Mostly, because I bought a Hermès Evelyne TPM from a trusted seller who is always quick in her replies.
> The bag came without the paperwork, but the seller said she had the receipt somewhere but was moving house and all the admin was in boxes.
> Received the bag; it was stunning, but I read the blind stamp and noticed that A: the bag was from a private sale -VP: vente privée- and B: it was from 2014 and not 2016 as the seller had stated.
> Contacted VC: I could send the bag back for a second inspection and indeed: It was accepeted, as "the description was not accurate" and I received my money within 48 hours.
> Contacted the seller, who was genuinly shocked, as she had bought the bag from a friend/reseller in 2016, with receipt from the reseller stating that the bag was new at the time of purchase. The seller had found the receipt afer all.
> So my suggestion is: Send the bag back to VC for a second inspection, accompanied by all the paperwork and at the same time, open a PayPal dispute.
> I once received a super fake as well -Dior- Sent it back for a second inspection and opened a PayPal dispute at the same time and indeed: After a week or so, it was accepted. Unfortunately and to my astonishment: The bag was put up for sale again by VC..... Incredible.
> I read that there are some sellers who don't want to send the receipts along to VC.
> I would NEVER ever buy any high end and expensive item without a -copy of- the receipt from VC: The seller has to blacken his or her details, so there's no harm in sending along the receipt.
> As long as VC Quality Control is not 100% to be trusted, always ask for -a copy of- the invoice and always buy from trusted sellers and check his/her sellin past. The latter is no longer possible via the app, but only by logging in on the VC site.
> Good luck and let us know what's going on.


Thank you for sharing your Dispute  Experience with V.C. Good to hear everything worked out good for you which makes me hopeful. Fingers crossed my disput gets sorted out smoothly too. 

I guess Dior is a brand to stay away from when buying preloved. I was stupid to ignore the red flags with this bag as yes it was listed for sale before. 
It wasn't until i looked closely at the date code and the tabs inside the bag that i realised it was a Superfake. 

When you sent your Superfake bag back to V.C, did you have to get a written authentication to support your claim?


----------



## Romar

No, I did not send it back with any paperwork.
The dustbag was already fake as well: the cheap nylon bag you get when you buy superfakes from China.
That's when the red flags were raised. The bag looked genuine enough, but felt diferent from my other Dior bag, which I bought at the Dior boutique. It felt more "plastic". I googeld the datecodes, but they seemed genuine, although they looked slightly different, but hard to see for the naked and untrained eye.
But the feel of the leather and the dustbag just told me that this was indeed a superfake!
Fortunately: the dimensions in the description were not completely accurate.
I sent it back stating that the measurements were not correct and that the leather didn't feel right.
As said: My return was accepted as "the description by the seller regarding the measurements was not accurate".
I got the feeling that VC knew it was a Superfake, but didn't want to admit that they had missed it at QC. Moreover: I had also started a PayPal dispute and had told them so.
As said: The bag was put up for sale again and was sold within a few days.
I warned the future buyer with comments, but of course these were deleted by VC.
So: Always!!! ask for an invoice! So many brandnew items "were a gift"... but when asked where it was bought, you either get a very shady or no answer at all. In that case: Stay away!!! Never let your heart rule over your head.
The commission on VC is sky high, so when a brandnew item is being sold for a price that is too good to be true and without proper paperwork, all alarmbells should start ringing!
My best advice should be: Contact VC; tell them what's wrong and that you would like a second inspection. And start a PayPal dispute and inform VC accordingly.


----------



## Romar

Romar said:


> No, I did not send it back with any paperwork.
> The dustbag was alteady fake as well: the cheap nylon bag you get when you buy superfakes from China.
> That's when the red flags were raised. The bag looked genuine enough, but felt diferent from my other Dior bag, which I bought at the Dior boutique. It felt more "plastic". I googeld the datecodes, but they seemed genuine, although they looked slightly different, but hard to see for the naked and untrained eye.
> But the feel of the leather and the dustbag just told me that this was indeed a superfake!
> Fortunately: the dimensions in the description were not completely accurate.
> I sent it back stating that the measurements were not correct and that the leather didn't feel right.
> As said: My return was accepted as "the description by the seller regarding the measurements was not accurate".
> I got the feeling that VC knew it was a Superfake, but didn't want to admit that they had missed it at QC. Moreover: I had also started a PayPal dispute and had told them so.
> As said: The bag was put up for sale again and was sold within a few days.
> I warned the future buyer with comments, but of course these were deleted by VC.
> So: Always!!! ask for an invoice! So many brandnew items "were a gift"... but when asked where it was bought, you either get a very shady or no answer at all. In that case: Stay away!!! Never let your heart rule over your head.
> The commission on VC is sky high, so when a brandnew item is being sold for a price that is too good to be true and without proper paperwork, all alarmbells should start ringing!
> My best advice should be: Contact VC; tell them what's wrong and that you would like a second inspection. And start a PayPal dispute and inform VC accordingly.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Romar said:


> Fortunately my recent purchases from VC have been mostly in good order.
> Mostly, because I bought a Hermès Evelyne TPM from a trusted seller who is always quick in her replies.
> The bag came without the paperwork, but the seller said she had the receipt somewhere but was moving house and all the admin was in boxes.
> Received the bag; it was stunning, but I read the blind stamp and noticed that A: the bag was from a private sale -VP: vente privée- and B: it was from 2014 and not 2016 as the seller had stated.
> Contacted VC: I could send the bag back for a second inspection and indeed: It was accepeted, as "the description was not accurate" and I received my money within 48 hours.
> Contacted the seller, who was genuinly shocked, as she had bought the bag from a friend/reseller in 2016, with receipt from the reseller stating that the bag was new at the time of purchase. The seller had found the receipt afer all.
> So my suggestion is: Send the bag back to VC for a second inspection, accompanied by all the paperwork and at the same time, open a PayPal dispute.
> I once received a super fake as well -Dior- Sent it back for a second inspection and opened a PayPal dispute at the same time and indeed: After a week or so, it was accepted. Unfortunately and to my astonishment: The bag was put up for sale again by VC..... Incredible.
> I read that there are some sellers who don't want to send the receipts along to VC.
> I would NEVER ever buy any high end and expensive item without a -copy of- the receipt from VC: The seller has to blacken his or her details, so there's no harm in sending along the receipt.
> As long as VC Quality Control is not 100% to be trusted, always ask for -a copy of- the invoice and always buy from trusted sellers and check his/her selling past. The latter is no longer possible via the app, but only by logging in on the VC site.
> Good luck and let us know how you're getting on.


This is excellent advice


----------



## Darina Angelova

chubbyshopper said:


> I received the bag yesterday and after sending photos on tpf.. Yes it is Superfake Bag


Could you please post photos of this superfake so we can admire the handywork so we can learn... Also, link from VC and your photos to compare. Who hasn't heard the legends, but when I read, people rarely post photos and/or links. Even when the fake bag is being sold by VC after a return...
Has anyone done the following: take pictures and send them or even the bag to the brand for info and authentication. And heard back from them?


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, good luck with your surgery, I hope it all goes well and you recover quickly. I was always flat chested and thought the grass is greener on the other side...
> 
> Please don't say that... I saw a green one and a red one on sale on eBay for $3000! I love yellow bags and I hope the experts in the Gucci thread can help once I get it.



Because I never saw one doesn't mean it isn't real, I just meant I never came across one, but I'm not very much into colours and all my bags tend to be black, grey or sometimes brown, so it would be quite normal that I have never seen one before


----------



## Gabs007

Romar said:


> No, I did not send it back with any paperwork.
> The dustbag was already fake as well: the cheap nylon bag you get when you buy superfakes from China.
> That's when the red flags were raised. The bag looked genuine enough, but felt diferent from my other Dior bag, which I bought at the Dior boutique. It felt more "plastic". I googeld the datecodes, but they seemed genuine, although they looked slightly different, but hard to see for the naked and untrained eye.
> But the feel of the leather and the dustbag just told me that this was indeed a superfake!
> Fortunately: the dimensions in the description were not completely accurate.
> I sent it back stating that the measurements were not correct and that the leather didn't feel right.
> As said: My return was accepted as "the description by the seller regarding the measurements was not accurate".
> I got the feeling that VC knew it was a Superfake, but didn't want to admit that they had missed it at QC. Moreover: I had also started a PayPal dispute and had told them so.
> As said: The bag was put up for sale again and was sold within a few days.
> I warned the future buyer with comments, but of course these were deleted by VC.
> So: Always!!! ask for an invoice! So many brandnew items "were a gift"... but when asked where it was bought, you either get a very shady or no answer at all. In that case: Stay away!!! Never let your heart rule over your head.
> The commission on VC is sky high, so when a brandnew item is being sold for a price that is too good to be true and without proper paperwork, all alarmbells should start ringing!
> My best advice should be: Contact VC; tell them what's wrong and that you would like a second inspection. And start a PayPal dispute and inform VC accordingly.



If it is a recent model and an expensive and rare bag, I wonder who would put it on VC? 

I also tend to look at the history of a seller, if they sold the same item several times, best stay away because something is not quite right, unless they are a professional seller, but then you have a return guarantee anyway. To be honest when buying online, I much prefer credit card than PP,  with a credit card it's much easier to do a dispute and most cards give you legal coverage.


----------



## Darina Angelova

I completely agree with this. So many people think PayPal is a godsend, but let's not forget: they are not a bank, they are just a cash handling business. Many people have been burned with PayPal also. I am much more confident with my bank. I have filed a transaction dispute with my bank before, only once, and it was granted,  they refunded me the money for a very expensive perfume purchased online, that I never received. (They shipped without tracking...) With your bank you have history and a bit of "sway"or credibility, since they have all your financial history.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> I completely agree with this. So many people think PayPal is a godsend, but let's not forget: they are not a bank, they are just a cash handling business. Many people have been burned with PayPal also. I am much more confident with my bank. I have filed a transaction dispute with my bank before, only once, and it was granted,  they refunded me the money for a very expensive perfume purchased online, that I never received. (They shipped without tracking...) With your bank you have history and a bit of "sway"or credibility, since they have all your financial history.



Especially with PayPal if you complain about a fake, you have to provide evidence from the manufacturer, often they don't even accept anything else, which can be a real hassle, their response time is horrendous, and basically they are just interested keeping your money for as long as possible. I have to say my bank was great with the very few disputes I had, automatically re-issued new cards to stop further charges as the card numbers changed. They are a bit of a pain in the neck, since I travel a lot, I have to let them know whenever I leave the country or they cancel the cards (that was fun in LA). I try to avoid PayPal as much as I try to avoid eBay, to be honest.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Ok, new drama with my VC experience. For the first time as a seller. I wanted to list a pair of Chloe Susanna boots that are a bit too tight. (I usually gift or try to resell on eBay the shoes that don't fit.) My item was on their "price negotiation" thing for awhile. 
(This is when they tell you you should reconsider your selling price, because items like yours usually don't sell for that much.)
This is BS, so I just decided to ignore their e-mails where they ask me to accept the price they are pushing for and let them reject my item or whatever. I never agreed to the price they wanted me to sell them for, because it was ridiculous. 
Today, for some reason, they went active, on sale, for some price they came up with and I as a seller never agreed to. I contacted them and told them the item is no longer available for sale.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> Ok, new drama with my VC experience. For the first time as a seller. I wanted to list a pair of Chloe Susanna boots that are a bit too tight. (I usually gift or try to resell on eBay the shoes that don't fit.) My item was on their "price negotiation" thing for awhile.
> (This is when they tell you you should reconsider your selling price, because items like yours usually don't sell for that much.)
> This is BS, so I just decided to ignore their e-mails where they ask me to accept the price they are pushing for and let them reject my item or whatever. I never agreed to the price they wanted me to sell them for, because it was ridiculous.
> Today, for some reason, they went active, on sale, for some price they came up with and I as a seller never agreed to. I contacted them and told them the item is no longer available for sale.



Never leave it on price negotiation, usually if they come up with some total BS price (they tried to get me to sell a Lanvin dress for 50) I tend to make my suggestion about 5 less, usually they accept it then or come up with an offer that is close, if not, I pull it. The amount of stuff I gave to charity shops rather than them because their price gauging made me so angry...

Tbh I stay away from eBay as you usually only get peanuts for the items, for designer stuff it really isn't a good place to sell.


----------



## Darina Angelova

I know I may come off as a "hater" or "crazy" with my recent posts, but if I have to keep it real as a buyer, I'm ok with VC, it's a great platform. I have had a lot of fun, I've spent thousands and thousands of $ of my hard earned cash and I have purchased amazing items from incredible ladies. As I am based in Europe, I really trust the small sellers here and most of all, the professional sellers form Italy (!) They know their stuff and the "rapport" is excellent. It's like the professional sellers from Japan on eBay. They never disappoint.
 I find if you are OK with the profile, you will be ok with the item. My best purchases were from ladies that have similar stile and tend to buy (and sell) similar things. I often go for the not too popular things
(Ermanno Scervino summer boots...) and never for something with a huge logo or monogram, I mostly get stuff no one else finds particularly "hot" for great deals. But with all the fakes that can "slip through the net" I really don't think this is the place to be If you want that "It" bag. Or the over hyped stuff that everybody and their dog has. In that case, maybe just buy it new if at all possible.
The tough thing is that you almost have to make it a hobby, research like crazy and stalk profiles and listings like a hawk... My hobby is cooking so... I don't have time for this.


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> I know I may come off as a "hater" or "crazy" with my recent posts, but if I have to keep it real as a buyer, I'm ok with VC, it's a great platform. I have had a lot of fun, I've spent thousands and thousands of $ of my hard earned cash and I have purchased amazing items from incredible ladies. As I am based in Europe, I really trust the small sellers here and most of all, the professional sellers form Italy (!) They know their stuff and the "rapport" is excellent. It's like the professional sellers from Japan on eBay. They never disappoint.
> I find if you are OK with the profile, you will be ok with the item. My best purchases were from ladies that have similar stile and tend to buy (and sell) similar things. I often go for the not too popular things
> (Ermanno Scervino summer boots...) and never for something with a huge logo or monogram, I mostly get stuff no one else finds particularly "hot" for great deals. But with all the fakes that can "slip through the net" I really don't think this is the place to be If you want that "It" bag. Or the over hyped stuff that everybody and their dog has. In that case, maybe just buy it new if at all possible.
> The tough thing is that you almost have to make it a hobby, research like crazy and stalk profiles and listings like a hawk... My hobby is cooking so... I don't have time for this.



You don't need to stalk profiles, you just click on the profile and see what else they are selling and what they have sold, if I am parting with a considerable amount of money, I want to check before. And somebody selling exactly the same item brand new 10 times in a row, I just have "reservations" especially if they are "unwanted presents" 

As a seller, I think VC is the devil incarnated, they do try to squeeze every Penny out of the seller with ridiculous price proposals, seriously, designer stuff for Wal-Mart prices? Don't really think that's on. I truly wish there were more resell sites and VC had some healthy competition, the way it is Rebelle seems to totally go VC. Sometimes I honestly just want to burn my stuff instead of bothering with them.


----------



## pinkorchid20

So far I‘ve only had great experience with VC and have sold several items since last year, always resulting in a quick and pleasant transaction (I also sell on eBay and other German platforms and we don‘t have big authentication providers here so I prefer VC for at least giving some piece of mind). In June I found a Chanel necklace I had been searching for months and took the plunge. Turned out the necklace was too large for me so I listed it on the site in August. It was purchased 2 days later, sent it over just to receive a message on Monday that it was fake. Called customer service immediately and explained I had bought it from them weeks ago and was shocked to find out it was not authentic only when selling again. Customer service was very kind and apologized, initiated a second check and just replied the necklace definitely is fake. They will refund the amount I paid when I bought it. I am indeed happy with the outcome (let‘s say glad they were cooperative), however I surely will NOT purchase anything from them again. The initial seller was banned from the platform already (weeks ago, I wondered about that). Speechless.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Their packaging is seriously lacking... I just received Dior booties in black patent leather... They just dumped them one over the other in a zip lock plastic bag... I am amazed the heels didn't trash them more... 30 $ shipping from Europe to Europe, would it be too much to ask for 2 plastic bags, "am I shooting for the moon" here I never even considered buying Chanel jewelry. Even if it's "real" people always seem to be running back and forth to the store and replacing the "pearls" constantly rolling on the floor... pinkorchid20 , you're lucky you got your money back and got rid of that thing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Darina Angelova said:


> Their packaging is seriously lacking... I just received Dior booties in black patent leather... They just dumped them one over the other in a zip lock plastic bag... I am amazed the heels didn't trash them more... 30 $ shipping from Europe to Europe, would it be too much to ask for 2 plastic bags, "am I shooting for the moon" here I never even considered buying Chanel jewelry. Even if it's "real" people always seem to be running back and forth to the store and replacing the "pearls" constantly rolling on the floor... pinkorchid20 , you're lucky you got your money back and got rid of that thing.


Unfair for both seller and buyer and I don‘t want to imagine how many things in excellent condition get smashed during transport from Paris. A friend of mine received a Chanel bag in a plastic bag as well. It had dents all over...glad there is no major damage to your boots. Better off buying with boxes only. 
And yes, I usually put the money towards real jewelry instead which also is what I did with the refund


----------



## chubbyshopper

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Guys, I have considered myself a newbie on V.C and have only bought one item prior to this which turned up to be a fab buy. It was in mint condition and had all the paperwork too.
> 
> Unfortunately this time round i let my heart rule my head and went along with a purchase that i felt was a good deal. In hindsight i should have requested more pics before agreeing on the sale.
> I received the bag yesterday and after sending photos on tpf.. Yes it is Superfake Bag[emoji21]
> Didn't want to believe it but just really annoyed at myself now for being so gullible and stupid.
> 
> So now have opened a Paypal dispute, but not sure what to do next as this is the very first time i have ever bought/received a fake item. Do you think i will be able to get my money back?! What are the next steps? I hope something good will come out of this or else it would be a very Expensive Lesson indeed[emoji22]
> 
> Any advice from anyone whom has been stung from sellers on V.C would be much appreciated. Thanks guys x


Just a very quick Update. I followed kind Tpf Romar's advice( Thank you dear)  and opened Customers service form to get the bag sent back with a short comment that i wanted a second opinion on the bag. 

V.C got back to me with a returns label and also updates the following week about where they were up to. 
The Good news is now i have been given a full refund. 

So i am now happy to say they did provide very good service in my case. 
In the future though, i will be more vigilant    when i decide to buy anything.


----------



## Romar

pinkorchid20 said:


> So far I‘ve only had great experience with VC and have sold several items since last year, always resulting in a quick and pleasant transaction (I also sell on eBay and other German platforms and we don‘t have big authentication providers here so I prefer VC for at least giving some piece of mind). In June I found a Chanel necklace I had been searching for months and took the plunge. Turned out the necklace was too large for me so I listed it on the site in August. It was purchased 2 days later, sent it over just to receive a message on Monday that it was fake. Called customer service immediately and explained I had bought it from them weeks ago and was shocked to find out it was not authentic only when selling again. Customer service was very kind and apologized, initiated a second check and just replied the necklace definitely is fake. They will refund the amount I paid when I bought it. I am indeed happy with the outcome (let‘s say glad they were cooperative), however I surely will NOT purchase anything from them again. The initial seller was banned from the platform already (weeks ago, I wondered about that). Speechless.


Hello dear. Just wondering if by any chance you are Franziska on VC? If so: I bought the lovely red Hermès Evelyne TPM from you just a few weeks ago.
You're one of the best and nicest selles on VC: always quick in your response and keeping the buyer updated regarding the shipping. One of the few sellers I -still- buy high end designer items from: so confident that the items you sell are truly as described and genuine!
Our paths will certtainly cross again.
Kind regards. Marianne


----------



## Romar

chubbyshopper said:


> Just a very quick Update. I followed kind Tpf Romar's advice( Thank you dear)  and opened Customers service form to get the bag sent back with a short comment that i wanted a second opinion on the bag.
> 
> V.C got back to me with a returns label and also updates the following week about where they were up to.
> The Good news is now i have been given a full refund.
> 
> So i am now happy to say they did provide very good service in my case.
> In the future though, i will be more vigilant    when i decide to buy anything.


So good to hear that you contacted VC and that your return was accepted!
I was sent obvious fakes a few times -as said in an earlier reply- and each time my return was accepted and I was refunded straight away.
I don't know what happened to your returned item: Mine were almost immediately put back on sale again as "ready to ship". I was shocked: Proof that VC knowingly sells fakes...
Your returned item -Dior bag- should not have passed QC in the first place.
And as you said: as long as superfakes pass QC you have to be very carefull from which seller you buy on VC.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Romar said:


> Hello dear. Just wondering if by any chance you are Franziska on VC? If so: I bought the lovely red Hermès Evelyne TPM from you just a few weeks ago.
> You're one of the best and nicest selles on VC: always quick in your response and keeping the buyer updated regarding the shipping. One of the few sellers I -still- buy high end designer items from: so confident that the items you sell are truly as described and genuine!
> Our paths will certtainly cross again.
> Kind regards. Marianne


Hahaha, Marianne! The (purse) world is so small! Yes, it is me! It is always a pleasure to meet lovely TPFers on other platforms and vice versa. Thanks so much for the kind compliment! I am so glad that the beautiful Evelyne has found a better home and I thoroughly enjoyed my transaction with you. I, too, usually keep an eye on who I buy from (obviously my mind played tricks on me regarding the necklace) and prefer reaching out to known and trustworthy people that have proven to be reliable. I know a couple of sellers on VC from transactions on other platforms and will stick to these in future. I hope we will have the pleasure to “meet“ again soon!


----------



## Lilikay

Hi everyone! I need some help from other individual seller. I just sold an gold ring and have to ship it to VC. About the prepaid shipping label, do I need a special tag printer or can I just print it in a A4 regular paper and glue it to pack?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Leileka said:


> Hi everyone! I need some help from other individual seller. I just sold an gold ring and have to ship it to VC. About the prepaid shipping label, do I need a special tag printer or can I just print it in a A4 regular paper and glue it to pack?


Just print and glue on, that's what I did[emoji4]


----------



## Lilikay

chubbyshopper said:


> Just print and glue on, that's what I did[emoji4]


Thank you dear!


----------



## Annie J

Angel1988 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> I just bought a dress from VC, but it fits a bit too small, so I put it back up.
> 
> I do need to lose a bit of weight, so that's why I'm having doubts as I do really like the dress.



Yes, it is possible to withdraw an item that you’ve sold, but this will affect your rating as a seller - it will reduce the percentage of compliant items you are shown as having sold. 

I totally get where you’re coming from (quite a lot of my items for sale are things I once hoped to diet into, only some of which I eventually do!!) and I really do sympathise, but I have misgivings about doing this. 

As a buyer, a less than perfect seller rating puts me off, and this sort of thing does contribute towards the negative experiences many people post here, so it knocks on to affect all buyers and sellers and isn’t really VC’s fault. 

As a seller, I want to be really trustworthy and I am proud and protective of my ranking and 100% compliance rate.  Sometimes I’ve had second thoughts about selling something, but if it’s just sold before I take it off, I feel it’s only fair to the buyer to follow through, so I have honoured the sale anyway. 

I have my gripes with VC but on the whole I have a good experience buying and selling (and have posted tips elsewhere, in this thread I think). This post I’m replying to is quite old but if you’re like me you scour the old postings too for any advice available!


----------



## Annie J

mcs1111 said:


> I have listed several items to sell on vestiaire after positive buying experiences. I have accepted three offers for one item and two offers for another and the buyers have not paid so the "negotiation has timed out".
> 
> Since you cannot tell who is negotiating on your items, I cannot tell if it is just jerks who think it is fun to make offers and not pay or what.
> 
> Is this typical?  Have others had lots of accepted offers not follow thru with payment or is it just something with me?  I am pretty frustrated. At least on eBay if the bidder has poor feedback you know what to expect...



As a buyer, I can appreciate the need for a cool off period. Maybe they’re seeing what comes back on offers on alternative items before they decide which to buy, which is fair enough. 

As a seller, I try to bear this in mind, but I do agree that some buyers are just plain annoying. 

You actually can tell which buyer profile is negotiating on your item via the offer facility, if you click on the VC profile pic in the app.  Don’t know about the website. It doesn’t give you much information but you can see if they are sellers themselves, etc. It’s a tiny bit better than nothing. But they are not rated, the buyers. If you can see from their profiles that they are poor sellers you might want to avoid selling to them. I do get fed up with buyers who repeatedly fail to buy when I’ve accepted their offers, or keep bombarding me with silly low offers in the public postings (and to retain my high seller rating I have to reply every time!). I had one buyer repeatedly make silly offers via the posting instead of the offer system, in the middle of the night - insomnia? Or something else? It wasn’t a time difference, I’m in the UK and so were they. At least I could see it all came from the same person, so I just kept politely declining. 

Most of my VC buying and selling has been good, I’ve posted elsewhere in this thread. Negatives have been minor and I think this thread mostly highlights the negatives because people are less inclined to post positives. It’s actually been a convenient godsend for me, despite its faults. I’ve bought clearly authentic Fendi and Balenciaga and Dolce and Gabbana bags at fantastic prices in perfect condition.  But these were easy to see as authentic - the only possibility for non-compliance would have been (a) condition being not as good as it did in the photos and (b) a different item to the one in the photos being sent. In either of those two cases I would not be worried about getting a refund. 

From my experience I would exclect VC to do the right thing if approached in the right way, and I always use PayPal for additional protection. I would be more cautious about buying something like Hermès or Chanel just because of the large amounts of money involved but I would still expect resolution if there were problems. It’s shocking to hear of people receiving ‘compliant’ fakes but I do wonder if these are actually a very small proportion of the enormous amount sold. It shouldn’t happen at all, of course. 

I have noticed very obviously fake Gucci bags with the ‘We Love’ endorsement - I think it’s because it’s simply policy to put ‘We Love’ on certain models, or the work experience girl was on that day ...?  Should not happen. But I do expect that the vast majority of these would be rejected by QC and then the worst that can happen to a buyer is that their money is tied up for a few weeks. Annoying, but a bit the name of the game. 

Maybe it’s got better - I’m replying in 2018 to a 2015 post, and I’ve had 99% good experience with about 80 sales and 10 purchases.


----------



## Annie J

hanzi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have another update regarding VC. Today, I placed an offer on an item. Later, I saw in my notifications that the offer had been refused and that the seller had started following my activities. At first, I thought I was seeing ghosts but when I checked, I saw that I had not put the item on my wishlist just placed the offer. So it is not possible that the seller just started following me bc he/she saw that I had put her item on my wishlist.
> This is completely inappropriate and unacceptable in my opinion, but I don't know how to go on about it. I know that someone else on TPF has had a similar case where she found out that the seller had seen who'd placed the offer. Any suggestions how to deal with this?


Any seller receiving offers can look at which profile the offer is from, actually, by clicking on the little black round ‘V’ profile pic that is next to the offer in her notifications (I’m referring to the app; the website may be the same but I’m not sure).  Of course this only tells the seller which profile made the offer - no further personal info is either public or private between the two of you. Only VC has access to any more information than that. So the seller probably started following you because you showed an interest in her item, and it doesn’t mean much. It might mean that she will come back to you in the future by posting a message on an item you’re selling yourself - she might want to test the market by leaving the item for sale longer. I wouldn’t be too worried about this, and it is some protection for a seller against being given the runaround by the same buyer over and over again - if you see the same person who keeps offering and never buying, you can decline their offer. I think that’s reasonable really.


----------



## Annie J

I know some of the posts here are quite old now but thought people still might like more answers about Vestiaire Collective!  I posted some of this a few weeks ago but I can’t find it - as a relative newcomer to TPF I wonder if was breaching some forum etiquette maybe, by writing too long a post?  Please let me know if so!  Must confess I have not read any rules in full. Have posted a few points above, and have some additional stuff I think might be useful. 

I would really have liked some more information from other people’s experience before I started buying and selling on VC as I was very, very wary, and there isn’t a lot on the VC site to help and reassure. I started slowly and carefully and have been buying and selling on VC for about 2 years now, have had 99% good experience, and on the whole I think there are a lot of negative myths about it that aren’t really true. I see a lot of posts here where I think ‘I wish I’d been able to tell her what I knew about this!’ so I’m putting down everything I can think of. In my experience VC are basically genuine and do endeavour to do the right thing. 

I am a too-impulsive buyer of fashion with an overstocked wardrobe that needs thinning out and a bank balance that would benefit from some return on the items I no longer wear or never got around to wearing!  As VC has been such a useful site for me, I feel a bit evangelistic about challenging the negative myths but equally evangelistic about holding VC to account when they do things wrong, which obviously they do. Some people’s experiences posted here are truly awful.  It’s in all our interests to be totally honest about the cons, but also about the pros. I want to keep buying and selling there and it’s useful for other people too so the more we can straighten it out, the better. 

Like any company, sometimes things can go a bit wrong, but I haven’t had any disasters. I’m laid up with a bad back and time on my hands .... So ... Over the next few posts and in addition to my previous posts above, here are my answers, for what they are worth, to some issues raised, from my experience, and a bit of an essay including things I’d like to have known before I started!


----------



## Annie J

It is true that delivery of purchased items can be slow. Some of this is understandable - it’s a second-hand site, items are mostly being shipped from independent individuals via VC to the end buyer - some of it less so. First, a seller has a month to ship to VC - this is in the T&Cs so you know this before you buy, so it’s fair to expect this. There could be a delay if a seller is on holiday but they should have advised VC of this and it should be posted on the seller’s profile page and also the buyer will be advised, but I don’t know if that is before or after the actual purchase. Perhaps someone here knows this?  Admittedly some sellers probably don’t post this, which is annoying, but should be reflected to a certain extent, I believe, in their ranking (not certain; see below). I always ship sold items (from UK) by next working day with DHL and they reach Paris the next day. DHL collects from my door or I can drop off at a DHL collection point. The alternative Hermes delivery from the UK, which I tried only once because no DHL collection is available at the weekend (except at a drop off point), is ridiculously slow. They do chase sellers weekly and automatically inform the buyer. However then there’s quality control - in my experience items have always been through that within 2 working days - and then comes a potentially really slow bit - DHL shipping is very good, quick and reliable with detailed tracking, and they use that for more expensive items, but Colissimo shipping from VC, used for less valuable goods, is often outrageously slow and has vague, incomprehensible tracking. Receiving things in the UK, Colissimo hands over to DPD, and it’s fine once it reaches DPD who are very good with tracking and delivery (download the app), but the tracking from VC is poor and there’s no linkage of the Colissimo tracking number to the DPD tracking number that I can see. They really need to improve this. I’ve always received my items in the end but I can’t see how they would find them with this poor tracking if something was lost en route or even identify the fact that something has been lost.


----------



## Annie J

VC is to a great extent dependent on the behaviour of sellers who sell on the platform, but in my experience to date they do offer you protection against items which don’t match the seller’s description, or have flaws the seller didn’t mention.

I’ve bought several fairly high end bags via VC (paid up to £3000ish) all at very good discounts, very much the real thing, and in excellent condition - in fact, all unused or used just once with no sign of wear. I expect there are fakes out there but mostly you can identify something obviously fake appearing on the site (though I’m very far from being an expert, and it must be much harder when you get into higher-end and high-end vintage items where there are also pretty high quality frauds in existence). There’s a weird looking ‘Gucci’ or ‘Givenchy’ occasionally turns up: there is a truly horrible pink ‘Gucci Broadway’ on the site for a good few months now that looks as if it came out of a Christmas cracker!  I suspect it’s difficult for VC to reject everything at the listing stage for all sorts of reasons we are not privy to, but I have reasonable confidence that it wouldn’t pass quality control and you’d get your money back. If it did pass quality control, but was later identified as fake after you’ve received it, there’s lots of advice in this forum about using PayPal to help, etc. (Don’t use a debit card or a bank transfer to pay!). A lot of people here seem to find PayPal very helpful in disputes.) I suspect that the cases in which VC has outright refused to refund for a verified fake are actually proportionally pretty low in the context of overall sales. Which doesn’t make it right, but I don’t think it means the whole thing is a dead loss. From some reviews you’d think the site was completely flooded with fakes and they all pass quality control - you can never say never, but from my experience, and from the fact that people tend to post about negatives more often than positives, I suspect that this really isn’t the case the majority of the time.

This of course is just my experience and perhaps I’ve been lucky.

As a seller, I missed a slightly unravelled seam on a dress I sold (only time I missed something in masses of sales!). VC flagged it up in quality control, sent me and the buyer photos of the flaw, offered the buyer a chance to reject the dress, but she decided to take it anyway. They would also have offered her a lower price if she’d been unhappy.  To keep things clear, I always check my items really carefully, photograph them thoroughly, and highlight any flaws, however tiny, in the description.

It works both ways. I have bought items which they have offered me the chance to back out of at the quality control stage -  one was simply a matter of an original receipt not having been provided with a handbag I bought, and the seller hadn’t even originally offered one, so they were going above and beyond in protecting me there. I was confident when they told me the bag (a really nice Fendi) was genuine and in very good condition, and indeed it was.

They refunded me automatically in the stated time period (30 days) when another item I’d bought failed to show.  It’s difficult to see how they could do this much more quickly when they are dependent on sellers shipping on time. In this case a courier lost it.  They are good about chasing sellers every week after sale if an item hasn’t been sent, and they notify the buyer that they’ve done this too.  When I buy something from a second hand site and there are so many variables and the T&Cs have a time period in them, I feel it’s reasonable to accept the situation.

If a seller pulls out of a sale immediately, you as buyer get an immediate cancellation/refund, at least I did, paying via PayPal. This happened once to me with a handbag I bought (and a further note - I suspect it was a fake, and the seller backed out and withdrew the item when I started asking specific questions about it after I’d bought - which obviously I should have done before buying, but I was inexperienced - I think she realised she was getting rumbled - DO communicate with sellers, you can get a good feel for the kind of person you’re buying from).

VC lost the belt to a dress I bought and shipped it to me without it - they gave me the option for a full refund and then would have relisted the dress, sans belt, on their own behalf, no loss to me at all.  A pity, but resolved.

With regard to returns, some sellers are professional, which is clearly stated, and you can get a full refund for returns within two weeks of receiving the goods (not within two weeks of placing the order, as some people seem to think, so delayed delivery should not affect this). Return shipping is then free, with a label they email to you, at least from where I am in the UK, though as with any other refunds you’ll have paid the original shipping fee (probably can claim that back too if you’re sending back because it wasn’t as described, though). I don’t much like that you can’t see what proportion of professional sellers’ sold items have passed quality control, but the right to return does protect you from disasters.

It’s true you can’t return an item you’ve bought from a non-professional seller which was compliant at quality control (unless you’re querying the quality control, like I had to with the lost belt, when I was offered a satisfactory resolution by customer service) but you can relist and they only charge a small transaction fee, not the same high commission they charged the seller again. Of course it might not sell, or for the same price. It’s a risk, and depends how much you think you want the item, really, and an occupational hazard of buying pre-owned goods. I don’t have much experience on EBAY so I don’t know how that would compare.


----------



## Annie J

As regards wondering whether something that’s been online a long time is really still available, and not wanting to tie your money up for 30 days just to find out, which somebody expressed concern about, I’d suggest messaging the seller two or three times before buying. If they reply it’s a good sign. I’ve got a few things up that have been there a long time while other things sold quickly (about 75% sold quickly) but the older things are still available and in the same condition and it would be a shame if people just assumed they weren’t really available without asking. If the seller keeps ignoring your message, I wouldn’t buy, unless you don’t mind having your money tied up for a while. Chances are they’ve forgotten about the listing or already sold elsewhere. Communicating with the seller is a good idea most of the time anyway. 

I don’t believe it’s true that every ‘Ready to ship’ item is something previously returned. Some people send large consignments to VC for selling directly from Paris. (Personally I wouldn’t do this because I want more control over my items and their pricing - VC processes so many thousands of items, something’s bound to get lost in the system sometime, even though it should not).


----------



## Annie J

It’s not actually true as some people appear to have thought that there is no system at all of rating sellers. It’s just not done directly by buyers. Some sellers are ‘Recommended’, and this is based on their record of items sold matching their description and photos, shipping sold items to VC quickly, and responding to messages and offers online quickly.

Of course some of this depends on whether you trust VC’s quality control as regards compliance. My experience of quality control has been ok on getting on for 100 transactions and on balance I imagine that you’re unlikely to get so many bad items waved through as compliant that an individual seller would undeservedly get the recommended seller status over a fair number of sales on such a basis.

You can see how many items a seller has sold somewhere in the product description. If you download the app, you can see on each seller’s page if there is a little gold flag attached to their profile picture, and if you click on it it tells you what percentage of their items have been compliant at quality control. If it’s high, I take that as an encouraging sign.  This may be less compelling if they haven’t sold many items yet, but we all have to start somewhere (although caution, I suspect some people open multiple or serial accounts and sell only a couple of things in each in order to avoid looking like a seller who has sold a lot which wasn’t compliant).  I personally would avoid a non-professional who has sold a lot of items yet doesn’t have a ‘Recommended’ little gold flag.  (NB this doesn’t apply in quite the same way to professional sellers - see above).

I often contact my buyers via posts on items they’re selling (harder if they are not selling - they might not notice if you post on your item that they’ve bought) because I want them to be reassured I’m taking their purchase seriously, have shipped swiftly, etc. I love it when I get a reply, especially if they put a positive message on the page for the item they bought - I love knowing my unneeded item has gone to a happy home, and if every buyer did this we could get a better sense of whether a seller is good seller by looking at a seller’s sold items. VC are not going to be deleting positive feedback.

Note that since the recent app upgrade, sellers’ sold items are not showing any more in their main selling pages on the app, but if you go to the website you can still see these in full including any comments left by buyers. I would definitely do this. It has been observed on this forum that some critical comments have been censored and removed by VC but largely you can still get some sort of a picture of a seller this way.

I do not fully understand how the ranking is calculated. My ranking is quite high, but I have no idea why, and I don’t know if everything that goes into it is relevant to the buyer’s needs. I personally would pay a lot more attention to the number of items sold and the proportion of them which were compliant.

Personally I’m quite glad that buyers aren’t the ones doing the rating because not every buyer is going to be scrupulous. VC offers some protection against that and stood by me when a buyer falsely claimed that the beautiful brand new suede jacket I sold her for a knock-down price wasn’t suede (it was!) and left a derogatory remark on the item page. VC removed the comment at my request, because it was verifiably not true. (In this connection, I also thought about selling on HEWI, but after several contact attempts just to find out what protections try could give buyer against seller and vice versa, and HEWI just never bothering to respond, my confidence in them wasn’t great!)


----------



## Annie J

They pay sellers for sold goods twice a month, and I have never had to chase this.  They are as regular as clockwork with me, so on this and the issue of refunds for non-appearing goods, they do adhere to what they say in the FAQs and T&Cs. You just have to know what to expect and make sure you are happy with the small print before you get involved. I don’t know if they still do the ‘Wallet’ thing; if they do I wouldn’t use it - PayPal works very smoothly and I don’t have to give VC any bank details. (Related to this, I have seen some people post here that they have been asked for copies of passports etc - frankly I would never give anyone but government officials, my bank etc or an airline for purposes of flying any info from my passport - just imagine the potential for identity fraud - I would not buy if I had to give my passport, full stop!)


----------



## Annie J

As a seller the most annoying things I find are:
(1) when they want you to sell something for less than you want - but you can try bargaining on this, there’s a system.  When they’re putting a massive amount of stuff online they might be paying less attention and rush valuations through. You can query this. If they stick to a lower price it’s often that they really know it just won’t sell higher, or are hoping for a quicker sale, which you as a seller might want too. The sad reality could sometimes be that however expensive and wonderful your item is, its resale value might not be all that you hope.  Some things just lose value the minute they are pre-owned, regardless of being pristine and unused.  I’ve argued about prices, got the higher price accepted eventually, then failed to sell for ages until I drop the price. On the other hand, an item is worth whatever someone is willing pay for it, and you only have to find the one buyer who wants your item, and I’ve also sold high very quickly when I’ve persuaded them to accept my higher price. They won’t want to price something a lot higher than comparable items already listed, either, which from their point of view is possibly reasonable, unless they’ve undervalued everything. If you really think they’ve got it seriously wrong, just try again another time. And again. I’m sure it’s a lot to do with who happens to do the ‘curation’ that day, and how busy they are.  I know that Mondays are really busy.
(2) The same thing often applies to rejected photos. Sometimes they will tell me they won’t accept a main picture of a garment on a mannequin - though most of the time I do photograph them this way because it gives a clearer idea of what the garment is really like - mostly they just use the mannequin images without query, sometimes I contact customer services and it gets through in the end. I would stick to your guns about which image you know represents your item most accurately. If no go, try again another day.
(3) Commission is so high. But on the other hand, in my experience, they offer a pretty smooth service. If something sells, I just print out the DHL label they provide included (Hermes option not so good — very slow!) and get DHL to collect my goods. They’re in Paris next day and through quality control within two or three days. I get paid automatically twice a month to my PayPal account. And they protect me against unscrupulous buyers in a way I wouldn’t get if selling on EBAY, I believe (but again, I don’t know much about EBAY, I just like the way VC takes care of everything for me). Incidentally the commission is not calculated as a flat rate depending on the price bracket of the item, but is a bit like an income tax calculation where the first x portion is calculated at a certain rate, then the next x at the next rate and added on, etc, so the discrepancies some people notice are not actually discrepancies but just a particular type of calculation.  Just make sure you are happy with the ‘On the site: £xx/For you: £xx’ before you go ahead.
(4) Buyers whose offer you accept who can then hold on to the option for 24 hours so you can’t accept other offers, then don’t buy anyway. There’s not a lot you can do about this, however the item is still available to other buyers at the full price during this time, so there is a balance. And from the buyer’s point of view I can see that the time frame gives you a chance not to rush into something you might change your mind about, or see if alternative offers get accepted etc. The one thing I think VC could improve about this is to keep track of buyer behaviour and bar people who very frequently and repeatedly fail to purchase things they’ve had offers accepted on. You can however monitor this to some extent yourself because when you receive an offer through the offer system, you can tap on the profile logo next to the offer and you can see which profile is offering. If you get a nuisance buyer who keeps offering and never buys, just decline them. Some buyers might have good reason for offering multiple times.  I try to be polite and patient, but firm in the event of real nuisances.

I find customer services on the whole to be pretty respectful and helpful, when I approach them respectfully.  Occasionally they can be a tad aloof - sometimes though I wonder if they’ve just got off the phone with a customer who was rude to them. I’ve certainly had both buyers and sellers be unjustifiably rude to me. In my experience persistence and courtesy usually pay off and sometimes I even enjoy my chats with the customer services ladies!  I think they have a massive workload.

In truth on balance, I think the basic question I wanted answered when I started using VC is ‘Is it genuine, competent and honest’, and actually, I have to say, IMO and IME yes it is genuine in intention, it is mostly competent, any problems can usually be sorted out satisfactorily, some (not all) people’s negative experiences are as a result of not checking the T&Cs in full before starting (understandable!), and a lot of the shortcomings are more about the nature of selling and buying preowned goods than about VC itself. No doubt it’s making massive profits, and of course they’re in it to make money, but it’s an unwieldy, sprawling business to manage, and I still feel I benefit from the service.

Well, that’s everything I can think of, over the last few posts!  I would be very happy to hear if anyone can fill in any gaps I’ve left or if anyone thinks I’ve got anything wrong.


----------



## Annie J

Correction: I’ve just seen that a professional seller I was looking at in the VC app did have a gold flag and an indication of their compliance rate.  Perhaps this is the first time I’ve stumbled across a professional seller who had a good compliance rate and the ones I saw before were all just lacking, or maybe this is new.


----------



## Annie J

Correction: I’ve just seen that a professional seller I was looking at in the VC app did have a gold flag and an indication of their compliance rate.  Perhaps this is the first time I’ve stumbled across a professional seller who had a good compliance rate and the ones I saw before were all just lacking, or maybe this is new.


----------



## Annie J

jamamcg said:


> I recently discovered that VC has an actual store in Paris, so when it says ready to ship I think it is a item that they have in the store so it is already in their hands. So the item can be shipped right away rather than wait for it to arrive from the seller.


----------



## Annie J

Romar said:


> But you always have to ask yourself: WHY is the item already at VC and ready to ship?? Can also be for negative reasons, like item has been sent back by buyer? So please be carefull and do your research if an item is "ready to ship".


----------



## Annie J

jamamcg said:


> Well I always assumed that because they have a store they ask some sellers to send in their items to create stock for the actual store. And it would still be on a consignment basis. They hold the item until it sells of you can request it back.


----------



## Annie J

Romar said:


> Only some items are on cosignement basis. The majority of items are resale for all kinds of reasons. So: alway check WHY the item is "ready to ship"... I do have several more or less bad experiences with items hich were "ready to ship".


I think there are several different reasons why items might be ready to ship. I believe also VC do reserve the option for themselves to buy any item listed by a seller at the agreed price. Presumably sometimes then they do this and sell on for profit with some items they think they can do particularly well with and that make their selection look good. Might make you wonder if they undervalue some items so they can make more profit, but then on the other hand none of us is obliged to sell with them. Pros and cons.


----------



## Annie J

ironic568 said:


> When I just started selling on VC I made that mistake: allowing buyers to make offers. I listed 6 items and within a few days I had over a total of 30 offers. I kid you not. Man, was I exited. Woohoo, this is going to be awesome business.....or so I thought. After I accepted offers on all of my items: crickets.
> And the most annoying thing is that there's NOTHING you can do about it. VC is not like Ebay where you can contact buyers, file an unpaid item strike, or block troublesome buyers. Nope, all you can do is being annoyed by the colossal waste of time. And obviously VC doesn't care what their buyers do. So after that beginner's fiasco, no more "make an offer" option from me. Once I list a price, I stick with it. I answer the occasional question and wait for it to be sold. No more haggling, no more frustrations. But surprisingly, despite (or should I say thanks to) the lack of BO option, things get sold pretty quickly. There are buyers who still try to negotiate with me in the listing, but I know better than to adjust my prices. On VC you can only lower your price, but never increase it, so if you have a buyer who just want to play around you'll be stuck the new price.


You don’t actually need to worry about lowering the price for one buyer; you do it just for them through the offer system - don’t do it in the chat postings. The original price is unaffected.


----------



## Annie J

Tinkle_Winkle said:


> Hi.. I live in Europe zone but I do not live in France. I  sometimes sell my unused items at VC... Yesterday, I checked my account and it showed my income summary. Unexpectedly, there was a note stated that "Please kindly note that your transactions may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. Find out more."
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - As I do not live in France, do I need to pay/declare tax there?
> - Also, when the items are sold, VC already deducts commission + tax. Isn't this count?
> - If I have to pay tax, what is the minimum amount to get wave how much is tax rate, whom I should contact to?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions. I am very confused and I am not familiar with French law system. I have tried to contact VC but no reply yet. Also, I try to find information but most of website are in French.  If anybody can give me some advices, that will be much helpful... Thank you.


I found a page on the French government website which explains tax liabilities for French people selling on personal possessions and from memory they have to sell quite a lot before they become liable for tax on it, and I believe this applies also to overseas sellers selling via Vestiaire. It’s in French of course!  I can’t remember the figures but I concluded I was not liable for anything. A French accountant confirmed to me that tax is not payable on the sale of ‘personal gears or clothes’ by French people in France and in any case would not apply to anything below an annual turnover of €8000, and gave me to understand this would apply to a UK resident selling via VC. Please don’t take this as a professional opinion from me because I can’t guarantee it, but my understanding was that this applies to those selling via VC from other countries. In the UK I worked out that I am not establishing a trading position by selling on personal effects that were not purchased in order to sell (and I’m making a loss on them anyway if you consider the original purchase price versus the resale value - I’m just recouping something of the value of my own possessions). My accountant advised me always to keep receipts from purchase and a record of the sales just so I could prove this if ever asked. But I did not have to enter a tax return in France, nor declare my sales on my tax return in the UK. This may vary in other countries. It may be different for people who are selling large numbers of items for more than they paid for them. I hope that’s helpful.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I'm a trusted seller and can add to this that sometimes we don't have 100% not because the item wasn't authentic but the sale was cancelled. It happened to me - the buyer wasn't serious and asked for cancellation, I agreed but then found this item to be counted as 'not sent' against my score


Yes it’s annoying when you’re a conscientious seller!  Phone, present your case, and ask Vestiaire to restore your perfect score. If it wasn’t your fault the sale was cancelled, I think they will oblige. This happened to me once for something that wasn’t my fault at all. I have one of my sold items listed as ‘Unreceived’ in my account, but it wasn’t anything to do with me and actually I don’t think a buyer can see that screen, just the fact that it took my compliance percentage down till I asked them to restore it, which they did.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Have to try that, can you do that when you are listing? The funny thing is that somebody bought the dress now for the price I listed it (which was seriously cheap anyway for a brand new dress) and she is now moaning that she wanted to buy the dress for 50, I told her I wanted to sell it for 150 - and I did.
> 
> In Europe we are a bit disadvantaged, there is Vestaire, Rebelle, VideDressing and maybe HEWI, with HEWI there are such issues, they are horrendous to deal with and just want you to buy a subscription to their new website and if the buyer doesn't confirm receipt you might have to wait months for the money, despite sending tracked (a few friends had people order items, wear them for an event then send them back soiled and HEWI apparently claims you need to show evidence that they wore it - what, a spy cam in the garment?), which is pretty crap, Vestaire and their mood swings are something else, Rebelle now really started price gauging and trying to force everybody to sell designer items for WalMart prices, Vide is OKish, though not a lot of buyers there.
> 
> If something is totally in mint condition, I usually list it for about 1/5th of the original price, if it is a recent collection, if they try to make you sell it for less than 1/10th, I just chuck it to a charity.


Yes on VC you can opt to receive offers on all your items, none of them, or to select certain items only to take offers on, all of which is changeable at any time. I do a mixture, depending on the item. It’s in the settings.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally after all those insulting lowball offers I received a good one


That is VERY VERY funny!! I will have to remember this when haggling over price setting!


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Yes it’s annoying when you’re a conscientious seller!  Phone, present your case, and ask Vestiaire to restore your perfect score. If it wasn’t your fault the sale was cancelled, I think they will oblige. This happened to me once for something that wasn’t my fault at all. I have one of my sold items listed as ‘Unreceived’ in my account, but it wasn’t anything to do with me and actually I don’t think a buyer can see that screen, just the fact that it took my compliance percentage down till I asked them to restore it, which they did.


Thanks. Well my sales don't suffer because of rating lower than 100% - I typically sell almost new bags (I get bored easily) with a full package: receipts, authenticity cards, box etc. so think buyers trust me regardless. Also this. is not a business for me - I typically lose tonnes of money due to high commission so I'm not even inclined to be there any more. I have found a luxury boutique in Poland which at least keeps the price for me non-offensive (no offers - I kind of get you can turn them off but then people start moaning in the comments and you have to reply to keep the trusted seller status...i can't be asked lol). and also some bags (eg. Jimmy Choo, Balenciaga) can be sold due to lower inventory there (on VC there like 10000000 bags lke this and nobody cares).


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Thanks. Well my sales don't suffer because of rating lower than 100% - I typically sell almost new bags (I get bored easily) with a full package: receipts, authenticity cards, box etc. so think buyers trust me regardless. Also this. is not a business for me - I typically lose tonnes of money due to high commission so I'm not even inclined to be there any more. I have found a luxury boutique in Poland which at least keeps the price for me non-offensive (no offers - I kind of get you can turn them off but then people start moaning in the comments and you have to reply to keep the trusted seller status...i can't be asked lol). and also some bags (eg. Jimmy Choo, Balenciaga) can be sold due to lower inventory there (on VC there like 10000000 bags lke this and nobody cares).



Thanks for replying!  I’m glad it didn’t affect your sales and quite right too.  I just felt indignant on your behalf!

Yes I’m sure people still trust you when your listings are so clearly honest and you’re offering such a good package. You’re one of the good ones, clearly, and people like you are one of the reasons I do still use VC.

It’s just difficult sometimes to judge a seller’s integrity, people here justifiably worry about it a lot, even though there are further safeguards in place (QC, as a first line of defence, authenticators, PayPal, credit card companies etc should QC fail which sometimes it does). So it’s not good for buyers, if a good seller is wrongly downgraded, though most of all it makes me indignant on your behalf that a diligent seller like you gets slightly downgraded for no good reason!

Despite my indignation that they did that to you, I’m not actually put off by a lower than 100% rating myself if the seller is still trusted, has sold a good few items and the listings and comments look generally good (everyone should look at the seller’s sold items on the website as they are no longer visible on the app). And also as long as absence of any comments doesn’t seem odd - you can sometimes also judge whether negative comments might have been removed, by seeing an odd non-flowing conversation, or a complete absence of comments on an item that has been listed for ages but never sold and you have questions in your mind which other people must have had too - did nobody really ask them or have they been asked and removed?  So you can get a feel for whether something iffy has been going on even if it’s not visible in the comments.  However, one needs to be cautious about rushing to judgement -  there’s room to misinterpret comments or lack thereof, eg I sometimes discuss my item with a buyer on the page of an item they are selling and not on the one they’re buying, therefore they wouldn’t be showing up on my product. Though I would take these other things more seriously with a non-trusted seller than with someone with a 90%+ rate and a large number of items sold. The most expensive things I’ve happily bought were from sellers with 93%, 96% etc. (And, actually, one relatively  expensive and happily genuine bag from a seller with no trusted status at all - I took the risk because it was a hard bag to find and an unlikely one to be faked).

I get where you’re coming from about not selling there any more, I completely agree it’s a hassle responding to silly comments just to keep your status - I probably don’t have to do it as much as you did because I don’t have that many really high end bags to sell, more of a mixture of the odd top end thing and a wide range of other values.  I now have a few polite but definite stock answers to paste in for these somewhat trying situations.

And yes people do start chasing you in the comments if you switch offers off and you have to reply to keep your trusted stats - definitely a hassle and one of the reasons I’m regularly pushing VC to accept my higher prices, so I have room for offers and can keep the offer function on. 

And I agree the commission is high, and the prices allowed by VC are very often lower than is reasonable. I always aim to push them up and refuse really low suggestions from the curation team, but after reading some posts here I think I’m going to push for higher prices by resubmitting even more often than I currently do.  Sometimes, I think people are reluctant to believe the honest truth that most new items lose a lot of value the moment you’ve bought them, but on the other hand a good item in good condition deserves a good price. 

I sometimes wonder actually if some of my sales would be quicker if they let me price higher!  There is such a thing as something being ‘reassuringly expensive’ and I don’t think VC gets that psychology (or probably is just more interested in bulk turnover). It’s not unreasonable to price an expensive item in great condition with all the trimmings high, it’s not a try-on, and it just might indicate to buyers who are in the market for a luxury item that they’re looking at the real deal, whereas a lower price could look suspicious. With a justifiably higher price, you might just attract wiser and more experienced buyers willing to pay reasonably for a good item. All the items I sell are either unused or very rarely used, which I specify carefully and honestly, including any minor flaws, and I believe they are worth it.

On balance it is convenient for me, so I’ll keep going on VC; I think that we see more in reviews about negative experiences than about the probably much higher proportion of reasonable positives, and I think there are a lot of positives in selling or buying on VC as long as you’re wise to negatives and adjust for them.  I would probably opt for something different like you if I were solely regularly selling very expensive bags in great condition, and I can understand you doing that.


----------



## DavinaE

Annie J said:


> I think there are several different reasons why items might be ready to ship. I believe also VC do reserve the option for themselves to buy any item listed by a seller at the agreed price. Presumably sometimes then they do this and sell on for profit with some items they think they can do particularly well with and that make their selection look good. Might make you wonder if they undervalue some items so they can make more profit, but then on the other hand none of us is obliged to sell with them. Pros and cons.



I am a bit suspicious of them, I sold a dress through them, they returned it as apparently it had underarm stains, unlikely as I tried it on and put it aside for an event, then lost weight and just didn't think that it would be a good idea to have it altered (the cut of it just would make it really difficult). They sent it back and claimed that it had underarm stains, I checked, no stains, still pristine, photographed the underarms, sent them the pictures, asked why they claimed there were stains, apparently somebody saw stains and so there must have been stains, but I could list it again for a massively reduced price. They already only let me list it for 1/10th of the original price.

I really wish there were other options than VC and Rebelle, they both have no customer service, though since Rebelle raised their percentage and started to gouge prices totally, always claiming the item has a low resale value, even if they sell items they have in commission that are identical for 3 times as much, VC looks a lot better. I am hoping another site will spring up soon. I totally understand that they want to make a profit too, but if they expect you to sell designer for the price of cheap chainstore (after their commission you can blow what you get on a pair of socks), it would be nice if there was a site that has customer service and doesn't try to rip both sides off, and where the QC is actually good.


----------



## DavinaE

Annie J said:


> I sometimes wonder actually if some of my sales would be quicker if they let me price higher! There is such a thing as something being ‘reassuringly expensive’ and I don’t think VC gets that psychology (or probably is just more interested in bulk turnover). It’s not unreasonable to price an expensive item in great condition with all the trimmings high, it’s not a try-on, and it just might indicate to buyers who are in the market for a luxury item that they’re looking at the real deal, whereas a lower price could look suspicious. With a justifiably higher price, you might just attract wiser and more experienced buyers willing to pay reasonably for a good item.



Totally, if I see an item offered very cheaply, say a dress that I know is a few K and somebody sells it for 50 or 60, I don't buy it because I think there might be something wrong with it, because nobody in their right mind would sell it for that price, despite them trying to force those prices on sellers.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes on VC you can opt to receive offers on all your items, none of them, or to select certain items only to take offers on, all of which is changeable at any time. I do a mixture, depending on the item. It’s in the settings.



I managed that now, now I just get people moaning that they want me to lower the price, as if the VC price negotiations don't already force you to sell for total dumping prices


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Thanks for replying!  I’m glad it didn’t affect your sales and quite right too.  I just felt indignant on your behalf!
> 
> Yes I’m sure people still trust you when your listings are so clearly honest and you’re offering such a good package. You’re one of the good ones, clearly, and people like you are one of the reasons I do still use VC.
> 
> It’s just difficult sometimes to judge a seller’s integrity, people here justifiably worry about it a lot, even though there are further safeguards in place (QC, as a first line of defence, authenticators, PayPal, credit card companies etc should QC fail which sometimes it does). So it’s not good for buyers, if a good seller is wrongly downgraded, though most of all it makes me indignant on your behalf that a diligent seller like you gets slightly downgraded for no good reason!



I guess there is no way of knowing - I typically am realistic about the prices (eg. I sold a few months old Chanel Jumbo with the full package for £3500 as was clear that would have to wait long time to get closer to £4k) but if i wanted to get a higher price (close to the purchase price), maybe my rating would have made a difference?
I'm though pessimistic about the higher prices - at some point was reflecting on selling my Chanel 2.55 So black - put it there for £3500 vs £4300 purchase price (it's quite unique) and got offers up to £3200 at which point i pull it out and not selling. But some people have them there for £4200-£4500 and been waiting since last year (not sure about their rating, maybe it's the perfect combo of 100% rating + full package + high price that would work)


----------



## Annie J

DavinaE said:


> I am a bit suspicious of them, I sold a dress through them, they returned it as apparently it had underarm stains, unlikely as I tried it on and put it aside for an event, then lost weight and just didn't think that it would be a good idea to have it altered (the cut of it just would make it really difficult). They sent it back and claimed that it had underarm stains, I checked, no stains, still pristine, photographed the underarms, sent them the pictures, asked why they claimed there were stains, apparently somebody saw stains and so there must have been stains, but I could list it again for a massively reduced price. They already only let me list it for 1/10th of the original price.
> 
> I really wish there were other options than VC and Rebelle, they both have no customer service, though since Rebelle raised their percentage and started to gouge prices totally, always claiming the item has a low resale value, even if they sell items they have in commission that are identical for 3 times as much, VC looks a lot better. I am hoping another site will spring up soon. I totally understand that they want to make a profit too, but if they expect you to sell designer for the price of cheap chainstore (after their commission you can blow what you get on a pair of socks), it would be nice if there was a site that has customer service and doesn't try to rip both sides off, and where the QC is actually good.



That isn’t a good experience, I’m sorry that happened to you. I think they’re understaffed and often make snap decisions in QC and the real details are almost impossible to track down in the sheer huge amount of items they process, even if in an ideal world this should not be the case. They could even have noticed the stains on the next dress they inspected but wrote it down on yours by mistake; I’m sure mix-ups happen. I guess a lot of the time people just accept it and move on, and VC find it more productive not to have detailed follow up readily available than to have finer tuned feedback.  

(You might find you can relist the dress another day at a higher price, if this isn’t ancient history for you now. I think it depends who’s on and how busy they are.  Always worth submitting again. I’ve submitted the same item four or five times sometimes, same photos etc, before I’ve got the desired outcome.)

On the other hand I have actually got reasonable and good customer service when I’ve persisted in phoning (more often than emailing) and kept making my case with clear facts and argument.  Or very often I’ll send an email, leave it a day or so, then follow up with a phone call and refer to the email. Again, maybe, it’s down to understaffing and they just hope some of the problems will go away (I expect a lot of complaints have no real basis and these must be a headache for them), which isn’t ok really, but they will respond effectively if you’re persistent and I find that on the whole, they do actually want to help. It depends to an extent how much work you can put into it. So far I feel I’ve managed to build up a rudimentary relationship with the customer service people and have managed to query matters such as low pricing or quality control successfully. It isn’t a business model that entirely fair, perhaps, to the customer, as resolution should be more readily available to any buyer or seller, but I have found is achievable with a bit of work.

So on balance, it’s not perfect, but it’s working for me in so far as I’m recouping a reasonably meaningful amount of money on my unneeded items when I might just never have recouped anything, in a reasonably low risk environment which is manageable and satisfactory with a bit of experience.  It’s not a business for me, I don’t have to sell, but I can benefit from it enough to carry on.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I guess there is no way of knowing - I typically am realistic about the prices (eg. I sold a few months old Chanel Jumbo with the full package for £3500 as was clear that would have to wait long time to get closer to £4k) but if i wanted to get a higher price (close to the purchase price), maybe my rating would have made a difference?
> I'm though pessimistic about the higher prices - at some point was reflecting on selling my Chanel 2.55 So black - put it there for £3500 vs £4300 purchase price (it's quite unique) and got offers up to £3200 at which point i pull it out and not selling. But some people have them there for £4200-£4500 and been waiting since last year (not sure about their rating, maybe it's the perfect combo of 100% rating + full package + high price that would work)



Also just a matter of luck!  The right buyer browsing at the right time in the right mood when you manage to get things on for a reasonable price.

The high commission makes it difficult but I try to think like a buyer when I’m selling, too. If I’m going to buy something which is basically very similar to something still available new, I’m unlikely to choose buying a pre-owned bag, for instance, even if unused or relatively unused, unless it’s at a substantial discount, because I’d rather pay a few hundred more for a new item straight from the store. When I’m bristling with indignation about VC’s refusal of my price suggestion, I try to remember that  -  but it would be a lot easier to go with the flow if they didn’t take such a massive chunk in commission!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I managed that now, now I just get people moaning that they want me to lower the price, as if the VC price negotiations don't already force you to sell for total dumping prices



I know ...

I have a stock of polite but firm replies to those messages ready, because if you just ignore them you start losing your rating.

Some people can be hysterically rude in the comments. Does a buyer really think I’m going to drop the price of, say, a perfect item which cost me £500, and I’m already selling it for £200, just because they post a series of messages just saying ‘50’ ... ‘45’ ... ‘Drop your price’ ... literally just those words?!      ‘I’ll take it for 60’ ... No, I’m afraid you won’t!   If it doesn’t sell for a reasonable amount, it’s going to the charity shop. I want to be a decent seller. I’m not going to be rude in reply, but, honestly ... !

Most people are decent though. I’ve made a lot of good sales and a lot of good purchases. VC has removed the odd offensive and unwarranted comment by rude buyers for me, which I think is only fair.


----------



## Annie J

DavinaE said:


> Totally, if I see an item offered very cheaply, say a dress that I know is a few K and somebody sells it for 50 or 60, I don't buy it because I think there might be something wrong with it, because nobody in their right mind would sell it for that price, despite them trying to force those prices on sellers.


I do think there’s something in it!


----------



## DavinaE

Annie J said:


> That isn’t a good experience, I’m sorry that happened to you. I think they’re understaffed and often make snap decisions in QC and the real details are almost impossible to track down in the sheer huge amount of items they process, even if in an ideal world this should not be the case. They could even have noticed the stains on the next dress they inspected but wrote it down on yours by mistake; I’m sure mix-ups happen. I guess a lot of the time people just accept it and move on, and VC find it more productive not to have detailed follow up readily available than to have finer tuned feedback.
> 
> (You might find you can relist the dress another day at a higher price, if this isn’t ancient history for you now. I think it depends who’s on and how busy they are.  Always worth submitting again. I’ve submitted the same item four or five times sometimes, same photos etc, before I’ve got the desired outcome.)
> 
> On the other hand I have actually got reasonable and good customer service when I’ve persisted in phoning (more often than emailing) and kept making my case with clear facts and argument.  Or very often I’ll send an email, leave it a day or so, then follow up with a phone call and refer to the email. Again, maybe, it’s down to understaffing and they just hope some of the problems will go away (I expect a lot of complaints have no real basis and these must be a headache for them), which isn’t ok really, but they will respond effectively if you’re persistent and I find that on the whole, they do actually want to help. It depends to an extent how much work you can put into it. So far I feel I’ve managed to build up a rudimentary relationship with the customer service people and have managed to query matters such as low pricing or quality control successfully. It isn’t a business model that entirely fair, perhaps, to the customer, as resolution should be more readily available to any buyer or seller, but I have found is achievable with a bit of work.
> 
> So on balance, it’s not perfect, but it’s working for me in so far as I’m recouping a reasonably meaningful amount of money on my unneeded items when I might just never have recouped anything, in a reasonably low risk environment which is manageable and satisfactory with a bit of experience.  It’s not a business for me, I don’t have to sell, but I can benefit from it enough to carry on.



It's a while ago, put it on Rebelle once I had it back, it was sold in less than 5 hours and I did list it as very good, passed inspection, I mean I was really checking it and there was not a single thing wrong with it, it was just one of those difficult to alter dresses.

Selling as a business, gosh hell no I wouldn't have the nerves for it, but again, if something is just sitting in the wardrobe, taking up space, I am not wearing it and I can get some of the money back I spent, great.


----------



## Annie J

DavinaE said:


> It's a while ago, put it on Rebelle once I had it back, it was sold in less than 5 hours and I did list it as very good, passed inspection, I mean I was really checking it and there was not a single thing wrong with it, it was just one of those difficult to alter dresses.
> 
> Selling as a business, gosh hell no I wouldn't have the nerves for it, but again, if something is just sitting in the wardrobe, taking up space, I am not wearing it and I can get some of the money back I spent, great.


Agreed!


----------



## DavinaE

Annie J said:


> I do think there’s something in it!



As a student I worked as a SA in a high end luxury shop and a few or the customers really liked me and ask for me, as I would not try to make them buy the most expensive item that doesn't look good on them, but tried to help them to look their best, so I told one that we have the perfect dress for her, brought it out, she loved it, tried it on, loved it, then saw the price, it was under 1K so she didn't want it, as there must be something wrong with it.

I think people want luxury goods to be luxury goods, if something is cheap that luxury thing is totally gone for some, especially if you are buying it online.


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> The high commission makes it difficult but I try to think like a buyer when I’m selling, too. If I’m going to buy something which is basically very similar to something still available new, I’m unlikely to choose buying a pre-owned bag, for instance, even if unused or relatively unused, unless it’s at a substantial discount, because I’d rather pay a few hundred more for a new item straight from the store.



Absolutely. I bought pre-owned: seasonal Chanel no longer available, chanel Mini (can’t be asked to chase ) and old balenciaga as I was bored silly that day . Otherwise I’d prefer a full experience and a reassurance that the bag is genuine (which made me pay super crazy price for Chanel 2.55 from the boutique)


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> I know ...
> 
> I have a stock of polite but firm replies to those messages ready, because if you just ignore them you start losing your rating.
> 
> Some people can be hysterically rude in the comments. Does a buyer really think I’m going to drop the price of, say, a perfect item which cost me £500, and I’m already selling it for £200, just because they post a series of messages just saying ‘50’ ... ‘45’ ... ‘Drop your price’ ... literally just those words?!      ‘I’ll take it for 60’ ... No, I’m afraid you won’t!   If it doesn’t sell for a reasonable amount, it’s going to the charity shop. I want to be a decent seller. I’m not going to be rude in reply, but, honestly ... !
> 
> Most people are decent though. I’ve made a lot of good sales and a lot of good purchases. VC has removed the odd offensive and unwarranted comment by rude buyers for me, which I think is only fair.


Think I’ve made this comment before - when in 2016 I sold a boy bag £200 less the purchase price or so, it sold in like 2 minutes from posting, people queued lol. These days luxury got cheap - people think they can get a bargain. I am not rich and have to give  up things to afford clothes and bags so can afford this comment - if you can’t afford it, you shouldn’t wear it. I can’t afford Hermes atm but not stalking people to get it for 10%, just saving.


----------



## EmilyM111

Also good point on lowering commission - my Warsaw boutique figured they can’t keep fixed commission as they won’t get the inventory. Bought unique Chanel and they took only £200 commission on £3k but the bag sold on the spot (was lucky as they held it for me as I’m a friend) but another buyer waited in the store in case I would change my mind. they take a lot higher commission on cheaper or more popular items such as LV or balenciaga. This way though they have amazing supply of high end bags for a small boutique


----------



## DavinaE

nikka007 said:


> Think I’ve made this comment before - when in 2016 I sold a boy bag £200 less the purchase price or so, it sold in like 2 minutes from posting, people queued lol. These days luxury got cheap - people think they can get a bargain. I am not rich and have to give  up things to afford clothes and bags so can afford this comment - if you can’t afford it, you shouldn’t wear it. I can’t afford Hermes atm but not stalking people to get it for 10%, just saving.



I think it always depends, I noticed that any celeb being pictured with an item I am planning to sell, I think "Oh look, how funny she is wearing the bag/dress I am selling" and I get a mail that the item is sold.


----------



## EmilyM111

DavinaE said:


> I think it always depends, I noticed that any celeb being pictured with an item I am planning to sell, I think "Oh look, how funny she is wearing the bag/dress I am selling" and I get a mail that the item is sold.


Haha, true. Never happened to me. I’m contemplating selling most of my bags one way or another and getting a Birkin or Kelly - then I wouldn’t have to go through pain of selling (I mean if then only once).


----------



## Annie J

DavinaE said:


> I think it always depends, I noticed that any celeb being pictured with an item I am planning to sell, I think "Oh look, how funny she is wearing the bag/dress I am selling" and I get a mail that the item is sold.



I do find that funny!  I’m so the opposite to a buyer who does that!  As soon as I see a celeb wearing something I’ve already got I want to sell it because I want to be me and not someone who wants to look like a celeb!  I’ve got a Marni dress I adore but it lost the shine for me a little when I saw a picture of Maggie Gyllenhaal in it - I have absolutely nothing against the very lovely Maggie Gyllenhaal and she looked fabulous in it but I have such a horror of anyone thinking I’m trying to look like anyone but me!


----------



## Annie J

DavinaE said:


> As a student I worked as a SA in a high end luxury shop and a few or the customers really liked me and ask for me, as I would not try to make them buy the most expensive item that doesn't look good on them, but tried to help them to look their best, so I told one that we have the perfect dress for her, brought it out, she loved it, tried it on, loved it, then saw the price, it was under 1K so she didn't want it, as there must be something wrong with it.
> 
> I think people want luxury goods to be luxury goods, if something is cheap that luxury thing is totally gone for some, especially if you are buying it online.


I suppose we’re all a bit susceptible to this but at the end of the day it’s about the quality and you can see if something has that or not. I’m delighted if I stumble across high quality at a good price especially if we’re talking first hand. Second hand the low price worries me more because I wonder what the reason is. 

So a plea to VC - let us price a bit higher, I’m sure it would work!


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Haha, true. Never happened to me. I’m contemplating selling most of my bags one way or another and getting a Birkin or Kelly - then I wouldn’t have to go through pain of selling (I mean if then only once).


It’s a tempting idea!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I know ...
> 
> I have a stock of polite but firm replies to those messages ready, because if you just ignore them you start losing your rating.
> 
> Some people can be hysterically rude in the comments. Does a buyer really think I’m going to drop the price of, say, a perfect item which cost me £500, and I’m already selling it for £200, just because they post a series of messages just saying ‘50’ ... ‘45’ ... ‘Drop your price’ ... literally just those words?!      ‘I’ll take it for 60’ ... No, I’m afraid you won’t!   If it doesn’t sell for a reasonable amount, it’s going to the charity shop. I want to be a decent seller. I’m not going to be rude in reply, but, honestly ... !
> 
> Most people are decent though. I’ve made a lot of good sales and a lot of good purchases. VC has removed the odd offensive and unwarranted comment by rude buyers for me, which I think is only fair.



I sometimes get a bit sarcastic, somebody offered me 30 for Prada python pumps and kept on pestering me, I was polite for about 5 replies, then I went "Sorry, but they are Prada and not plastic chain store" - there is a limit to my patience.


----------



## Annie J

Well, I can certainly relate to that, I feel as you do!  

I suppose some people think they just might get lucky if they keep on at you, but ...  I do wonder why on earth they imagine you’ll just hand over something special for next to nothing. Most buyers are reasonable but some seem to think they’ll be doing you a huge favour by taking something off your hands!  My time alone is probably worth more than I’d get after a sale at a silly price after commission - just not worth it, and a completely unrealistic expectation on the part of a buyer. I like to give some of my proceeds to charity - if I get no worthwhile proceeds, I’d prefer to just donate the item directly. Buyers are not a charity!  It’s rude to repeatedly hassle someone to sell you something way under its true resale value. We’re only looking to get a fair price, and it’s not easy with the commission. 

I’ve actually just removed some items from sale just to put an end to the hassle from a few people.  I may or may not relist them later.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Well, I can certainly relate to that, I feel as you do!
> 
> I suppose some people think they just might get lucky if they keep on at you, but ...  I do wonder why on earth they imagine you’ll just hand over something special for next to nothing. Most buyers are reasonable but some seem to think they’ll be doing you a huge favour by taking something off your hands!  My time alone is probably worth more than I’d get after a sale at a silly price after commission - just not worth it, and a completely unrealistic expectation on the part of a buyer. I like to give some of my proceeds to charity - if I get no worthwhile proceeds, I’d prefer to just donate the item directly. Buyers are not a charity!  It’s rude to repeatedly hassle someone to sell you something way under its true resale value. We’re only looking to get a fair price, and it’s not easy with the commission.
> 
> I’ve actually just removed some items from sale just to put an end to the hassle from a few people.  I may or may not relist them later.



I certainly don't expect even 1/3rd of the price as a resale value (even before they take commission) but I just pulled a Lanvin dress from the sales because seriously, people harping at me that I should sell it less than 100, somebody going "I can only afford 100" and I went "Well, then maybe you should buy a brand you can actually afford" after 1001 questions, requests for more pictures (12 pics up from every angle, every detail, label, material label, everything), requesting pictures of it worn...

Other one is one with a handbag, keeps on asking me if it is big or small, I gave her the exact measurements (never mind that they are in the description as well) she keeps on asking, I kept on replying that what I might consider a small bag she might see as a large one, I consider it medium.

I'm not really sure about it, but I get the feeling that the ones who are always asking you to wear or model something (I put it on a tailor dummy so people can see how it falls) are actually just pervy guys who are definitely not looking to buy dresses.


----------



## Annie J

Tinkle_Winkle said:


> Hi.. I live in Europe zone but I do not live in France. I  sometimes sell my unused items at VC... Yesterday, I checked my account and it showed my income summary. Unexpectedly, there was a note stated that "Please kindly note that your transactions may lead to tax and social security obligations in France. Find out more."
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - As I do not live in France, do I need to pay/declare tax there?
> - Also, when the items are sold, VC already deducts commission + tax. Isn't this count?
> - If I have to pay tax, what is the minimum amount to get wave how much is tax rate, whom I should contact to?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions. I am very confused and I am not familiar with French law system. I have tried to contact VC but no reply yet. Also, I try to find information but most of website are in French.  If anybody can give me some advices, that will be much helpful... Thank you.



I replied to this question a few posts ago (post number 2313) and I just found the screenshot of the French government page I was talking about, which I’ll try to upload here. At the time of publication (earlier this year, 2018) it says clearly that in France tax is NOT payable on the resale of personal items ... BUT there are a couple of exceptions, for precious metals, jewels, works of art and antiques worth more than €5000. I’m not clear whether that is per item or overall.

My UK accountant checked with his own French office and told me that anyone ‘operating in France’, wherever they live in the world, would be taxable in France for any money made OUTSIDE the terms of the above, and therefore would need to do a French tax return (but I couldn’t get a very clear answer whether selling via Vestiaire Collective counts as ‘operating in France’ or as operating in the country you’re selling from or selling to, or all of them) ...

HOWEVER,  on the assumption that we are reselling only our own personal belongings, and they don’t fall into the few exceptions listed above, I was assured that French tax is not payable anyway, and a French declaration/tax return not required, on the resale of personal effects (with the exceptions mentioned above, which don’t affect me or the average VC seller but might affect you if you’re selling a lot of expensive jewellery).

Vestiaire Collective could help a bit by making this clear - the ‘Tax and Social Obligations’ information they get you to click on actually offers no useful information; they seem to be doing the very minimum required on this.

I was also advised by my UK accountant also that I did not have to declare money raised on sales via VC (or elsewhere) on my UK tax return as I was not establishing a trading position, that is, NOT buying IN ORDER TO sell (I’m just recouping some of the value of personal possessions I no longer wish to keep and also am never making a profit by selling higher that I bought).  He did advise I should keep receipts and records for my original purchases and of my sales, in case of any future queries from the taxman, so I can demonstrate if required that I am not trading effectively as a business. This might be different in other countries. I believe the situation would also be different if you were a professional seller looking to sell other people’s preowned items via VC or regularly buying specifically in order to sell at a profit (that wouldn’t be easy with VC’s commission!)  

I am not an accountant so please don’t take this as a professional opinion, but I was concerned enough myself to consult an accountant, and I hope that information is useful. If anybody out there is a professional accountant and has anything to add or correct, please do!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I certainly don't expect even 1/3rd of the price as a resale value (even before they take commission) but I just pulled a Lanvin dress from the sales because seriously, people harping at me that I should sell it less than 100, somebody going "I can only afford 100" and I went "Well, then maybe you should buy a brand you can actually afford" after 1001 questions, requests for more pictures (12 pics up from every angle, every detail, label, material label, everything), requesting pictures of it worn...
> 
> Other one is one with a handbag, keeps on asking me if it is big or small, I gave her the exact measurements (never mind that they are in the description as well) she keeps on asking, I kept on replying that what I might consider a small bag she might see as a large one, I consider it medium.
> 
> I'm not really sure about it, but I get the feeling that the ones who are always asking you to wear or model something (I put it on a tailor dummy so people can see how it falls) are actually just pervy guys who are definitely not looking to buy dresses.



I am NOT modelling anything! 

I have a dummy too I put things on too - nobody needs more than that. And yes I have had times when the questions have gone on and on and I start to wonder what the real motivation is ...

 ... Don’t you sometimes wonder, if they can’t read the measurements already there in front of them, will they be able to manage the purchase process?


----------



## Gabs007

DavinaE said:


> I think it always depends, I noticed that any celeb being pictured with an item I am planning to sell, I think "Oh look, how funny she is wearing the bag/dress I am selling" and I get a mail that the item is sold.



LOL, I wish that HEWI and VC would notice, I had to buy a Marchesa dress for a red carpet event, really rush job and flying in, a very similar style as Scarlett Johanssen wore just recently to the Met Gala (though I did wear mine a month earlier and wouldn't have worn it after, hence the reason for selling) and they suggest I sell it for 150, mine is not red but from black to white. And in all honesty, for 150, I rather put it in the shredder.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I am NOT modelling anything!
> 
> I have a dummy too I put things on too - nobody needs more than that. And yes I have had times when the questions have gone on and on and I start to wonder what the real motivation is ...
> 
> ... Don’t you sometimes wonder, if they can’t read the measurements already there in front of them, will they be able to manage the purchase process?



I spent good money on that dummy so I could avoid comments that are either nasty or sometimes just downright creepy, I don't grudge any guy his errrr pleasures, but personally, I prefer to not be involved in any way, shape or form...

As for the lady who bought it, I sold that one on Vide, it's not really a total designer item, Russel & Bromley very vintage bag I bought on a whim at a charity auction, hadn't taken it out of the dustbag for 5 years and thought it might be time to let go. She is in France, I am in the UK, due to the size Royal Mail would have been extravagant (I sold it quite cheaply, so spending 30 sending if I get 7.50 for sending seems a bit nuts, so I used a different service that only costs 15, but needed the phone number, the site takes their time, the woman buying didn't quite get that she needs to write it in words because the system censors numbers, and a day after the sale she was bugging me where it is (I was still waiting to book carrier where I need a number of the recipient for) and has been bugging me for the last 5 days, because obviously I can beam the item to a village in France....


----------



## Annie J

Eurghh ... good luck! x


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Eurghh ... good luck! x



Don't you love it if VC comes back with "their team of experts" they might be experts at shopping at H&M but certainly not designer pricing. I think I pull that one, not letting it go for 190, which is their last offer, again, I rather consider donating.


----------



## Annie J

Absolutely!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Don't you love it if VC comes back with "their team of experts" they might be experts at shopping at H&M but certainly not designer pricing. I think I pull that one, not letting it go for 190, which is their last offer, again, I rather consider donating.



Did you pull the dress?  You could try submitting it another day, maybe someone with more sense will be in the office?  I have sometimes got much fairer prices through by submitting again at my price, sending an email asking them to reconsider, stating all the sensible reasons for my price — recentness of the piece, sold out everywhere, rarity, quality, celeb red-carpet endorsement, better condition, only worn once, never worn, it’s not comparable to other items from the same designer they already have listed so the price can’t be judged that way, or alternatively they’re trying to list it much lower than other comparable items, I won’t be able to consider offers or even list at all at the price they’ve previously suggested, whatever fits the bill — then phoning customer services and going through the email with them, after which they contacted curation and all of a sudden a far more acceptable price comes back to me. A faff, but sometimes worth it for a special piece.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Did you pull the dress?  You could try submitting it another day, maybe someone with more sense will be in the office?  I have sometimes got much fairer prices through by submitting again at my price, sending an email asking them to reconsider, stating all the sensible reasons for my price — recentness of the piece, sold out everywhere, rarity, quality, celeb red-carpet endorsement, better condition, only worn once, never worn, it’s not comparable to other items from the same designer they already have listed so the price can’t be judged that way, or alternatively they’re trying to list it much lower than other comparable items, I won’t be able to consider offers or even list at all at the price they’ve previously suggested, whatever fits the bill — then phoning customer services and going through the email with them, after which they contacted curation and all of a sudden a far more acceptable price comes back to me. A faff, but sometimes worth it for a special piece.




Seriously, my email was answered with a text block from "Richard" and something about team of experts and this is so much time and effort, oddly enough there is a new company who seems to loan out red carpet dresses, originally they suggested I loan it out, told them not in London and I am not interested, so they bought it straight away and will feature it on their site, apparently they already have several requests. So that worked out. I think they really need to pull up their socks and get staff that knows what they are doing. I predict that sooner or later another company will spring up and VC and Rebelle are going to lose out, then that company will possibly go the way of VC and Rebelle...


----------



## Annie J

Well that’s a great outcome on the dress!  

I agree, it shouldn’t be so difficult with VC (never used Rebelle so can’t comment). By and large I’ve found VC useful because not everything I sell is super-high value, but there have been plenty of times I couldn’t accept how it was working. It’s got to be that they prioritise bulk over fair pricing of real quality. You’re probably right, eventually another company doing the same service will pop up, might be fairer to begin with, but will eventually probably go the same way pushing the prices down in favour of quick bulk turnover eventually (despite as we’ve observed here already it looking suspicious when something great is too cheap - but there’s probably only a minority customer base feels like that and they can do well enough out of the broader base which isn’t put off). 

I’ve got a gorgeous dress that cost me about £3.5K, and another well over £2K never worn, labels in, fairly recent. Was thinking of selling, but I’ve seen one of each on VC, also new with labels, priced at around £500. That’s not reasonable. So I know I’d have to work hard to get a fairer price. When I’ve insisted on a higher price, I’ve often sold quickly at the higher price, so they do alright on it too. 

I do think it’s a lesson to anyone new to VC, not to feel pressured into believing that the ‘curation’ is always fair or expert. VC can be a useful service, and on the whole I worry less about lots of the things that seem to worry other people about them (no problems in my experience on quality, authenticity, description, safe transactions, refunds within the T&Cs etc), but this pricing thing is a problem, and you’ve got to go in with your eyes open. 

Brexit is not going to help buyers or sellers in the UK with this situation!

What a great idea about selling to the hire place!  That never crossed my mind, I just read about the dress hire thing getting more widespread and going online, and thought heck, and here’s me buying full price!  Never occurred to me I might be able to sell to them. Brilliant.


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4203240
> 
> 
> I replied to this question a few posts ago (post number 2313) and I just found the screenshot of the French government page I was talking about, which I’ll try to upload here. At the time of publication (earlier this year, 2018) it says clearly that in France tax is NOT payable on the resale of personal items ... BUT there are a couple of exceptions, for precious metals, jewels, works of art and antiques worth more than €5000. I’m not clear whether that is per item or overall.
> 
> My UK accountant checked with his own French office and told me that anyone ‘operating in France’, wherever they live in the world, would be taxable in France for any money made OUTSIDE the terms of the above, and therefore would need to do a French tax return (but I couldn’t get a very clear answer whether selling via Vestiaire Collective counts as ‘operating in France’ or as operating in the country you’re selling from or selling to, or all of them) ...
> 
> HOWEVER,  on the assumption that we are reselling only our own personal belongings, and they don’t fall into the few exceptions listed above, I was assured that French tax is not payable anyway, and a French declaration/tax return not required, on the resale of personal effects (with the exceptions mentioned above, which don’t affect me or the average VC seller but might affect you if you’re selling a lot of expensive jewellery).
> 
> Vestiaire Collective could help a bit by making this clear - the ‘Tax and Social Obligations’ information they get you to click on actually offers no useful information; they seem to be doing the very minimum required on this.
> 
> I was also advised by my UK accountant also that I did not have to declare money raised on sales via VC (or elsewhere) on my UK tax return as I was not establishing a trading position, that is, NOT buying IN ORDER TO sell (I’m just recouping some of the value of personal possessions I no longer wish to keep and also am never making a profit by selling higher that I bought).  He did advise I should keep receipts and records for my original purchases and of my sales, in case of any future queries from the taxman, so I can demonstrate if required that I am not trading effectively as a business. This might be different in other countries. I believe the situation would also be different if you were a professional seller looking to sell other people’s preowned items via VC or regularly buying specifically in order to sell at a profit (that wouldn’t be easy with VC’s commission!)
> 
> I am not an accountant so please don’t take this as a professional opinion, but I was concerned enough myself to consult an accountant, and I hope that information is useful. If anybody out there is a professional accountant and has anything to add or correct, please do!





I don't think you have to declare anything! I sell my stuff on VC and I buy stuff off VC too. I live in France but I am no French. Nobody asked me anything about it. VC should be able to attest for you if the taxman does come knocking on the door. The French love their "attestations". LOL


----------



## micheniche

Hello darlings  

Just wanting to share my VC experience, like everyone else. I love this site. I got a lot of great buys and sold a fair number of stuff (60ish items). All in all, I love the site until literally today. LOL

Two weeks ago, I purchased a Celine Clasp bag on the site. I asked the seller why was she selling it. She said she has too many bags. Good, that sounded like a reassuring answer. I myself sell my shoes because I have too many of them. Or maybe I was too gullible. I don't know. 

I expected quick delivery. I mean, the bag has been sitting there since May despite the "we love" tag and 100ish likes. I would imagine, if she has many bags, she would ship it immediately. Nonetheless, I understand people have lives. People get busy, people fall sick, people die etc (you get it...).

 I have them too BUT I have the decency to explain to people when I get into some life-hiccup that will affect my ability to deliver. Anyway, I gave the chance to the seller some time. 5 days. 7days. And now two weeks. I left comments and they remained unanswered, which was odd given that she answered me prior to the sale. I had this theory that since this was the only item she was selling, she thought she could get the money instantly or something as soon as I clicked the buy button. Just a theory but it could explain the absence of reactivity... 

I called up VC and they said that the seller has YET to download and use the postal label. I asked VC if there is any way they could contact the seller about the availability of the bag. They said no. WHICH is completely ******** because I've been contacted by VC several times about proof of purchase for a rolex watch I've sold. 

This infuriated me and escalated a claim directly with PAYPAL because why would I let VC hold my money for 30 effing days knowing that the seller has literally ghosted on me? 

Of course, this isn't VC's fault per se. But the fact that they refused to contact the seller about the availability of the product vexes me. The fact that some sellers think they can get away with doing stuff like that VEXES me too. As a seller, I imagine how this would make us look so bad. 

Call me imposing, impatient or whatever, but I don't think any of us really love waiting for stuff we paid a large sum for only to have the money sitting elsewhere. Anyway, I hope I'll get my moolah back from Paypal.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Hello darlings
> 
> Just wanting to share my VC experience, like everyone else. I love this site. I got a lot of great buys and sold a fair number of stuff (60ish items). All in all, I love the site until literally today. LOL
> 
> Two weeks ago, I purchased a Celine Clasp bag on the site. I asked the seller why was she selling it. She said she has too many bags. Good, that sounded like a reassuring answer. I myself sell my shoes because I have too many of them. Or maybe I was too gullible. I don't know.
> 
> I expected quick delivery. I mean, the bag has been sitting there since May despite the "we love" tag and 100ish likes. I would imagine, if she has many bags, she would ship it immediately. Nonetheless, I understand people have lives. People get busy, people fall sick, people die etc (you get it...).
> 
> I have them too BUT I have the decency to explain to people when I get into some life-hiccup that will affect my ability to deliver. Anyway, I gave the chance to the seller some time. 5 days. 7days. And now two weeks. I left comments and they remained unanswered, which was odd given that she answered me prior to the sale. I had this theory that since this was the only item she was selling, she thought she could get the money instantly or something as soon as I clicked the buy button. Just a theory but it could explain the absence of reactivity...
> 
> I called up VC and they said that the seller has YET to download and use the postal label. I asked VC if there is any way they could contact the seller about the availability of the bag. They said no. WHICH is completely ******** because I've been contacted by VC several times about proof of purchase for a rolex watch I've sold.
> 
> This infuriated me and escalated a claim directly with PAYPAL because why would I let VC hold my money for 30 effing days knowing that the seller has literally ghosted on me?
> 
> Of course, this isn't VC's fault per se. But the fact that they refused to contact the seller about the availability of the product vexes me. The fact that some sellers think they can get away with doing stuff like that VEXES me too. As a seller, I imagine how this would make us look so bad.
> 
> Call me imposing, impatient or whatever, but I don't think any of us really love waiting for stuff we paid a large sum for only to have the money sitting elsewhere. Anyway, I hope I'll get my moolah back from Paypal.



That’s a very annoying situation, I agree. But on the other hand it is within the T&Cs.

It’s irritating, but I think that when customer service told you they couldn’t contact the seller that wasn’t strictly the right answer — it wasn’t what was actually happening. What they should have said, and what will actually be happening, is that the seller will be receiving automatic reminders in the app and via email once a week. They probably meant they can’t contact her additionally to this. Obviously they should have made that clear to you. But the reminder system to sellers is an automatic system and she will be getting reminders.

It’s really annoying when this sort of delay happens and I think you’re probably quite lucky not to have experienced it before with all your purchases and I  honestly sympathise with your frustration. I had one particularly expensive bag I bought where a delay of the maximum period happened before the seller shipped it to VC. I imagined it would never come, and I’d be refunded after 30 days, but it turned up in the end. (The seller said she had been away, but hadn’t updated her status to show this, and having replied to my questions before sale, she stopped answering until the 4 weeks was up when she let me know she’d shipped the bag.)  That part isn’t in VC’s control.

People do often seem surprised when this happens.

However to be fair to VC the 30 day window before the sale gets cancelled if the seller fails to sell it is clear in the terms and conditions we sign up to when we buy and sell there, as is the way payment is taken at the time of purchase, and refunds are given automatically at the end of that period if the item has not been sent by the buyer.

In the reminder email the seller will also be requested to click on the ‘Cancel sale’ button if she no longer wishes to sell the item/it’s unavailable now, at which point you would be refunded immediately refunded without waiting the 30 days. VC doesn’t have control over whether the buyer responds to this or not.

I know that these reminder emails come automatically to the seller, and with that cancellation option in them, from when I have been on holiday. They sent me the emails despite my having set my status to ‘temporarily unavailable’ and I had also contacted all my buyers via posting to make sure they had noticed this.  I called customer service to point out that I had set my status to ‘temporarily unavailable’ and had posted when I would be able to resume shipping, and to ask why I was getting the reminders, and they told me they couldn’t stop the reminders coming because it’s an automated system.

You say you’ve already tried contacting the seller on the product page. Maybe she’s only on holiday, or the sales and reminder emails are going into her spam folder and she’s not seeing them. If she’s only seeing the app and not the website, she might be missing your messages, because sold items don’t appear on the seller’s app page any more (they do on the website - you probably know this as a seller), and also when people post comments on your items the app is a bit erratic since the recent upgrade, and notifications do not always come through as they’re meant to. Or if she’s new to it, she might not realise she hasn’t set up notifications properly, and only really saw them when she was actively monitoring the item before sale, so replied to you then but doesn’t now. Have you tried looking at her page on the website?  You could see if she’s sold other things and whether buyers have been chasing her there. If you’ve been looking only at the app there’s a possibility it looks as if she’s only sold this one item but on the website it might show more.

At the worst, I suspect some sellers allow a sale to go through then delay the maximum time possible before cancelling or shipping because they are selling the same item on another platform and want to see if they get a higher price elsewhere. Or even have second thoughts about selling at all and are taking the maximum period allowed to decide whether they want to go through with it. This is really annoying and I wouldn’t do this myself, but it is within the T&Cs and VC have no control over the seller’s behaviour.

You’ve obviously used VC a lot already and please forgive me if I’m saying a whole lot of stuff you already know!  I aim to help, not to patronise!  I’m sure you know what you’re doing and imagine you’re a good and reliable seller yourself.

Truly I think the only thing VC have done wrong here (and it is very annoying of them to have communicated with you so poorly when you asked) is for customer service to tell you ‘We don’t chase the seller,’ when what they really should have said, and what is really happening, is ‘We do not chase the seller regarding shipping a sold item to us additionally to our automated chasing: she was automatically sent an email notifying her of the sale, and she is automatically receiving weekly reminder emails until the grace period is over, at which point the sale will automatically be cancelled and you will receive your refund without further ado.  We also ask the seller in these automatic reminder emails and in the original sale notification email to cancel the sale if she no longer wishes to sell this item, in which case you will receive your refund as soon as she does this.’

That’s what they do with regard to chasing shipping from the seller of sold items, as per the T&C’s, and it’s different to the emails you’ve received about the proof of purchase for your sold Rolex, as authentication matters aren’t part of the automatic system in the same way.

It would be great if VC only took the buyer’s money at the point the item is shipped to them by the buyer, but it is clear in the T&Cs that they take payment at the point of order.

I’d be interested to hear what PayPal says to you about this because if they agree to pursue it they are essentially querying VC’s business model and the T&Cs we agree to when buying and selling there.

I don’t work for VC  but it probably sounds as if I do ... !   I’ve found them very useful for buying and selling, although there are shortcomings, but I see a lot of people worrying they are going to lose their money (I know this isn’t what you mean) because they haven’t noticed the 4-week grace period, and customer services are not always brilliant about communicating with you, when in fact all the protections and reminders are in place and happening automatically. I post about it because I don’t think it’s in our interest as buyers/sellers to misunderstand what VC offers and give a too-negative impression of them. They’re really quite useful, high commission notwithstanding, as you’ve found yourself too. Largely the issues are just a hazard of buying and selling second hand, and where the seller holds onto the goods until sold, as opposed to being held by VC for immediate shipping, as with some items.

I certainly appreciate the frustration when you’re in the situation you are in now though!  I hope the seller gets herself in gear and this works out well for you!  Look forward to hearing!


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> You say you’ve already tried contacting the seller on the product page. Maybe she’s only on holiday, or the sales and reminder emails are going into her spam folder and she’s not seeing them. If she’s only seeing the app and not the website, she might be missing your messages, because sold items don’t appear on the seller’s app page any more (they do on the website - you probably know this as a seller), and also when people post comments on your items the app is a bit erratic since the recent upgrade, and notifications do not always come through as they’re meant to. Or if she’s new to it, she might not realise she hasn’t set up notifications properly, and only really saw them when she was actively monitoring the item before sale, so replied to you then but doesn’t now. Have you tried looking at her page on the website? You could see if she’s sold other things and whether buyers have been chasing her there. If you’ve been looking only at the app there’s a possibility it looks as if she’s only sold this one item but on the website it might show more.



Hey Annie, thank you for your reply! I really appreciated it a lot.

Don't get me wrong. Like you, I love VC. It is a good platform but clearly not without flaws.  I for one agree that the site is a bit erratic with its notifications but I always get them in my email and they never fall into spam. I don't think hers would fall into her spam box too seeing that she replied to me prior to me making the purchase. I also made two offers to her prior to purchase. It means that something was working.

She is only selling that one item (which I've bought) and right now and she has no other activity on the site since the inception of her account. I left three comments, the final one saying that I would not hold it against her if she wanted to withdraw from the sale but please just let me have my money back...

She isn't putting anything else, isn't liking anything else, isn't putting anything on her wishlist... pretty much radio silence. I understand that some people go on vacation and not check anything. But I also would expect that they would have the decency to use the "i am away" button, which I am using right now. I am on a 2 month vacation.



Annie J said:


> At the worst, I suspect some sellers allow a sale to go through then delay the maximum time possible before cancelling or shipping because they are selling the same item on another platform and want to see if they get a higher price elsewhere. Or even have second thoughts about selling at all and are taking the maximum period allowed to decide whether they want to go through with it. This is really annoying and I wouldn’t do this myself, but it is within the T&Cs and BC have no control over the seller’s behaviour.



I rather if they cancel the sale than making me wait TBH. And like you, I would not do this myself.



Saich2 said:


> My advice to anyone using this site don't wait if you bought something.....take no notice of the 30 days, if the seller does not respond to you straight away just get your money back.





Saich2 said:


> Remember open a dispute and escalate it straight away with PayPal Don't wait the 30 days you will get your money back from VC straight away....hope this helps a bit.



The reason why I escalated the dispute into a claim is because it's wasting my time and money. I could do something else with the money. I am also inspired by other buyers who have done the same. I mean, if the seller has no initiative to respond and I am basically paying a slight premium for the bag, I don't see a point waiting for 30 days.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Hey Annie, thank you for your reply! I really appreciated it a lot.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Like you, I love VC. It is a good platform but clearly not without flaws.  I for one agree that the site is a bit erratic with its notifications but I always get them in my email and they never fall into spam. I don't think hers would fall into her spam box too seeing that she replied to me prior to me making the purchase. I also made two offers to her prior to purchase. It means that something was working.
> 
> She is only selling that one item (which I've bought) and right now and she has no other activity on the site since the inception of her account. I left three comments, the final one saying that I would not hold it against her if she wanted to withdraw from the sale but please just let me have my money back...
> 
> She isn't putting anything else, isn't liking anything else, isn't putting anything on her wishlist... pretty much radio silence. I understand that some people go on vacation and not check anything. But I also would expect that they would have the decency to use the "i am away" button, which I am using right now. I am on a 2 month vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> I rather if they cancel the sale than making me wait TBH. And like you, I would not do this myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I escalated the dispute into a claim is because it's wasting my time and money. I could do something else with the money. I am also inspired by other buyers who have done the same. I mean, if the seller has no initiative to respond and I am basically paying a slight premium for the bag, I don't see a point waiting for 30 days.



There’s a LOL emoticon at the top of my reply to you that got there by accident ... so sorry, looks like I was laughing at you or something!!! I was trying to add one somewhere else!!


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Hey Annie, thank you for your reply! I really appreciated it a lot.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Like you, I love VC. It is a good platform but clearly not without flaws.  I for one agree that the site is a bit erratic with its notifications but I always get them in my email and they never fall into spam. I don't think hers would fall into her spam box too seeing that she replied to me prior to me making the purchase. I also made two offers to her prior to purchase. It means that something was working.
> 
> She is only selling that one item (which I've bought) and right now and she has no other activity on the site since the inception of her account. I left three comments, the final one saying that I would not hold it against her if she wanted to withdraw from the sale but please just let me have my money back.



Yes, I know what you mean about some notifications getting through etc meaning you think she IS getting your messages, but I also think that if the item has disappeared from her app page because it’s sold, she might not be getting the notifications through the same way she was before you bought the bag. She maybe only saw the notifications through the app and never saw anything via emails, and the app ones aren’t showing any more. And the offer system notifications seem always to come through, whereas sometimes the other notifications just don’t, making me think they’re part of a different system so I can’t extrapolate from one to the other, maybe. So it’s possible she gets some and not others, it’s happened to me a lot. Also I do occasionally get VC emails go into my spam folder though most of the time they don’t. This especially happened when I was new to VC, which it seems she might be. 

Or of course, yes, she might just be a really bad seller!

I totally agree I don’t like having my money tied up and my time wasted by someone who turns out to be a bad seller. I guess I just take it as an occupational hazard of buying this way, and I check the T&Cs to see if I’m ok with the set-up, on balance, and at least you’re covered and get a refund from VC if the bag never materialises or turns out to be not as described. 

I really hope this works out well for you and she turns out not to be a bad seller, and you get your lovely bag. 

Interesting to know what PayPal will do, given the T&Cs ... Will you let us know when they come back to you?

All the best


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> I don't think you have to declare anything! I sell my stuff on VC and I buy stuff off VC too. I live in France but I am no French. Nobody asked me anything about it. VC should be able to attest for you if the taxman does come knocking on the door. The French love their "attestations". LOL



Yes that’s right, I believe, as per the French government webpage, that nothing is payable in France on private sale of personal goods, and nothing needs to be declared, UNLESS it falls into those categories of precious metals, jewels, works of art or antiques worth above €5000. I believe you would have to complete a French tax return if you were selling items in those categories worth more than €5000 (whether individually, or all together in the tax year, I do not know). They won’t necessarily ask you about it, as HMRC wouldn’t in the UK except potentially randomly, if you don’t already do a tax return, but I would imagine that in France, as the UK, that by law you would be required to submit a tax return and declare such sales on it in those circumstances — so there would be a risk theoretically that they might come after you for it later if you failed to do so. I don’t know what the fines or penalties might be applicable in France for this. Selling via a platform like VC, this would appear to be an issue only for people selling things like very expensive  jewellery (maybe watches?).  It wouldn’t apply to clothes, bags, shoes etc.


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about some notifications getting through etc meaning you think she IS getting your messages, but I also think that if the item has disappeared from her app page because it’s sold, she might not be getting the notifications through the same way she was before you bought the bag. She maybe only saw the notifications through the app and never saw anything via emails, and the app ones aren’t showing any more. And the offer system notifications seem always to come through, whereas sometimes the other notifications just don’t, making me think they’re part of a different system so I can’t extrapolate from one to the other, maybe. So it’s possible she gets some and not others, it’s happened to me a lot. Also I do occasionally get VC emails go into my spam folder though most of the time they don’t. This especially happened when I was new to VC, which it seems she might be.
> 
> Or of course, yes, she might just be a really bad seller!
> 
> I totally agree I don’t like having my money tied up and my time wasted by someone who turns out to be a bad seller. I guess I just take it as an occupational hazard of buying this way, and I check the T&Cs to see if I’m ok with the set-up, on balance, and at least you’re covered and get a refund from VC if the bag never materialises or turns out to be not as described.
> 
> I really hope this works out well for you and she turns out not to be a bad seller, and you get your lovely bag.
> 
> Interesting to know what PayPal will do, given the T&Cs ... Will you let us know when they come back to you?
> 
> All the best



Tbh i didn’t even see the emoticon. It loaded too slowly. 

I don’t know what PayPal will do but then again other TPFers have seemed to have used it to get a refund despite the 30 days. 
I am very aware of the T&C but I always felt this 30 days was a way for VC to make money. I did a little finance. A company has a lot to gain by holding money (they get interest) even though they literally are not using it. But also I do that the 30 day also gives time to sellers to deliver their item. Though I must disagree with the 30 days thing. I used to use vide dressing before VC and found the 3 day delay to confirm the availability of goods very useful. I mean, 3 vs 30.. I rather have 3. Then again, I moved on to VC because there’s a greater variety of things. 

I don’t think the seller would eventually sell the bag. I have this awful gut feeling... Usually even the most unresponsive of sellers would actually download the prepaid postal label... 

Strange enough, i get notifications after an item is sold. I remember once a lady asked me if I could ship an hermes wallet quickly the day after she bought the wallet, and I actually replied to the comment. 

Also someone else commented after me and I got a notification.


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> Yes that’s right, I believe, as per the French government webpage, that nothing is payable in France on private sale of personal goods, and nothing needs to be declared, UNLESS it falls into those categories of precious metals, jewels, works of art or antiques worth above €5000. I believe you would have to complete a French tax return if you were selling items in those categories worth more than €5000 (whether individually, or all together in the tax year, I do not know). They won’t necessarily ask you about it, as HMRC wouldn’t in the UK except potentially randomly, if you don’t already do a tax return, but I would imagine that in France, as the UK, that by law you would be required to submit a tax return and declare such sales on it in those circumstances — so there would be a risk theoretically that they might come after you for it later if you failed to do so. I don’t know what the fines or penalties might be applicable in France for this. Selling via a platform like VC, this would appear to be an issue only for people selling things like very expensive  jewellery (maybe watches?).  It wouldn’t apply to clothes, bags, shoes etc.



Ooh. Well the French taxmen are no joke. Thankfully enough I don’t sell my stuff for an expensive price (most exp was 3500 euros). I’m the kind of seller who’s clearing stuff up from the wardrobe. I feel it’s better than just throwing clothes and shoes away. I mean that’s what I love about VC. I don’t kill planet earth with my shopping. Someone out there would love the stuff I don’t wear better than I do. And I make some small income.  only if it worked better though.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Tbh i didn’t even see the emoticon. It loaded too slowly.
> 
> I don’t know what PayPal will do but then again other TPFers have seemed to have used it to get a refund despite the 30 days.
> I am very aware of the T&C but I always felt this 30 days was a way for VC to make money. I did a little finance. A company has a lot to gain by holding money (they get interest) even though they literally are not using it. But also I do that the 30 day also gives time to sellers to deliver their item. Though I must disagree with the 30 days thing. I used to use vide dressing before VC and found the 3 day delay to confirm the availability of goods very useful. I mean, 3 vs 30.. I rather have 3. Then again, I moved on to VC because there’s a greater variety of things.
> 
> I don’t think the seller would eventually sell the bag. I have this awful gut feeling... Usually even the most unresponsive of sellers would actually download the prepaid postal label...
> 
> Strange enough, i get notifications after an item is sold. I remember once a lady asked me if I could ship an hermes wallet quickly the day after she bought the wallet, and I actually replied to the comment.
> 
> Also someone else commented after me and I got a notification.



No don’t get me wrong, I was just trying to think of all the possible scenarios, and I knew they’d misinformed you when they said they weren’t chasing the seller, which was silly of them — and I totally agree that 30 days is too long, it’s just that we know we’ve signed up for it. I hope PayPal helps you, I was just a bit doubtful of what they can do when we’ve agreed to the T&Cs, and I’ve seen a lot of people needlessly panicking that they’ve lost their money after a couple of weeks because they haven’t checked the T&Cs — I realise this doesn’t apply to you. I know some people have managed to get their money back via PayPal so it so it’s certainly worth a try if you want that more than you want to wait and take the chance the bag will eventually turn up. 

I absolutely agree that it looks as though the 30 day thing is a nice little earner for VC. It would be great if they changed that long window so that the money isn’t tied up so long and sellers given such a long time to act or not. I mean, they could change it to something like 7 or 14 days, but allow exceptions only for when a seller has given notice prior to the sale that they’re unavailable for a while, or at times when couriers might not be operating or offices closed like Christmas, couldn’t they?  It would be a fairer way to conduct the business and it might focus slow sellers a bit more if they knew they were going to lose their sales if they didn’t ship quickly or pre-notify of potential delays, as well as closing the whole transaction down quicker for the buyer in the event of a no-show. 

It does sound probable that this is a bad seller.  Fingers crossed it works out well one way or the other for you. You never know. I had given up on the gorgeous bag I was buying but it did turn up in the end, much to my delight, because I was also ordering the last available new one world-wide from the US in case the VC one didn’t turn up, and the difference in price was enormous, even more so since the VC one was in Italy and I am in the UK (no extra tax & duties) and I was going to have to pay massive import charges for the US one!


----------



## Annie J

BTW I never download the label till I’m ready to ship, she might be doing that.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Ooh. Well the French taxmen are no joke. Thankfully enough I don’t sell my stuff for an expensive price (most exp was 3500 euros). I’m the kind of seller who’s clearing stuff up from the wardrobe. I feel it’s better than just throwing clothes and shoes away. I mean that’s what I love about VC. I don’t kill planet earth with my shopping. Someone out there would love the stuff I don’t wear better than I do. And I make some small income.  only if it worked better though.



Me too, just unloading things I don’t use ... I’m such an impulse buyer (am trying to get this under control!) and also I’m an insomniac who ends up ill-advisedly eventually giving up on good sleep hygiene practices and starts surfing the online designer sites in the middle of the night ... Then I like things I buy so much that I don’t return it ... then I don’t wear it or see something else I prefer [emoji15]... so I ridiculously end up with things I never get round to using. I just want to recoup some of the money!  VC is pretty handy for that, for all its flaws!


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> I hope PayPal helps you, I was just a bit doubtful of what they can do when we’ve agreed to the T&Cs, and I’ve seen a lot of people needlessly panicking that they’ve lost their money after a couple of weeks because they haven’t checked the T&Cs — I realise this doesn’t apply to you.



Because I know how VC works  

But you know as much as I can wait, I won't wait for 30 days. As much as the seller has her priority of probably making the best of the situation (by selling at different platform or by naively thinking that by selling an item, the cash would go to you immediately), I also don't want to wait for the bad news that I won't be getting it. Celine stores are running out of the old pieces (in France and even in UK) and I really cannot wait for 30 days. Philo-era stuff are flying off the shelves as we are talking...  

I wrote to Paypal about my situation. An unresponsive seller (which isn't VC because VC is just an intermediary that's holding the money) means I am obliged to have this protection. Plus, we aren't talking about 2-3 days or even 1 week. It's already past 2 weeks now. 2 weeks of complete silence. If I am a seller that's withholding the goods and doing the silent treatment, I don't expect my buyer to be sitting there and be okay about it. I don't think VC will let this go either. I called them again towards the end of their closing time and the guy mentioned that it's a bit excessive of the seller to do this. So you see, it's not just me. It's one thing to be slow. It's another thing to be slow and unaccountable. I am okay with slow. I am not okay unaccountable. 




Annie J said:


> I absolutely agree that it looks as though the 30 day thing is a nice little earner for VC. It would be great if they changed that long window so that the money isn’t tied up so long and sellers given such a long time to act or not. I mean, they could change it to something like 7 or 14 days, but allow exceptions only for when a seller has given notice prior to the sale that they’re unavailable for a while, or at times when couriers might not be operating or offices closed like Christmas, couldn’t they? It would be a fairer way to conduct the business and it might focus slow sellers a bit more if they knew they were going to lose their sales if they didn’t ship quickly or pre-notify of potential delays, as well as closing the whole transaction down quicker for the buyer in the event of a no-show.



Totally agree! As much as I understand that people have their lives and what not, I feel that some sellers think that the 30 day leeway allows them the luxury of time to decide/delay whatever they are selling. For Christmas and NY or even long summer breaks people could use the "I am away" button. 



Annie J said:


> I’m an insomniac who ends up ill-advisedly eventually giving up on good sleep hygiene practices and starts surfing the online designer sites in the middle of the night



Well, for me shopping is retail therapy. When I am upset (I have a health condition that gives me lots of pain), I turn to shopping. It's not healthy. I try to change and I buy less and less things that I am unlikely to wear. So eventually, I have lesser things to sell.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Because I know how VC works
> 
> But you know as much as I can wait, I won't wait for 30 days. As much as the seller has her priority of probably making the best of the situation (by selling at different platform or by naively thinking that by selling an item, the cash would go to you immediately), I also don't want to wait for the bad news that I won't be getting it. Celine stores are running out of the old pieces (in France and even in UK) and I really cannot wait for 30 days. Philo-era stuff are flying off the shelves as we are talking...
> 
> I wrote to Paypal about my situation. An unresponsive seller (which isn't VC because VC is just an intermediary that's holding the money) means I am obliged to have this protection. Plus, we aren't talking about 2-3 days or even 1 week. It's already past 2 weeks now. 2 weeks of complete silence. If I am a seller that's withholding the goods and doing the silent treatment, I don't expect my buyer to be sitting there and be okay about it. I don't think VC will let this go either. I called them again towards the end of their closing time and the guy mentioned that it's a bit excessive of the seller to do this. So you see, it's not just me. It's one thing to be slow. It's another thing to be slow and unaccountable. I am okay with slow. I am not okay unaccountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree! As much as I understand that people have their lives and what not, I feel that some sellers think that the 30 day leeway allows them the luxury of time to decide/delay whatever they are selling. For Christmas and NY or even long summer breaks people could use the "I am away" button.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for me shopping is retail therapy. When I am upset (I have a health condition that gives me lots of pain), I turn to shopping. It's not healthy. I try to change and I buy less and less things that I am unlikely to wear. So eventually, I have lesser things to sell.



[emoji1303] I’ll be interested to know what PayPal come back with. If they agree that you are entitled to redress because the seller is unresponsive despite the agreed 30 day terms of the intermediary VC, it will be a useful thing for us all!


----------



## nicole0612

I’ll just join in to say that I just realized I have only been receiving about half of my comment notifications for the past month. I had a buyer negotiating on an item I had received many offers on, I answered all of her questions, and we finally agreed to a price. Then she did not purchase. Nothing odd there, it happens all of the time, but she seemed so serious with her questions and comments. Now a month later I happened to scroll through that listing and realized she had sent me 3 more questions (1 question and two more like “can you answer my question please?”) after we had agreed on a price. I never got the notification for these comments and of course that’s why I lost the sale and it makes me look awful on the listing that I am not responsive to questions. Worse, I found that two more of my expensive items had questions unanswered because I never received notification. Oddly, I was still receiving notifications of comments on my other items and checked to make sure my notifications setting for comments is on. Now I have to check the comments for each item every day just in case there is a new one but that is exhausting!


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> I’ll just join in to say that I just realized I have only been receiving about half of my comment notifications for the past month. I had a buyer negotiating on an item I had received many offers on, I answered all of her questions, and we finally agreed to a price. Then she did not purchase. Nothing odd there, it happens all of the time, but she seemed so serious with her questions and comments. Now a month later I happened to scroll through that listing and realized she had sent me 3 more questions (1 question and two more like “can you answer my question please?”) after we had agreed on a price. I never got the notification for these comments and of course that’s why I lost the sale and it makes me look awful on the listing that I am not responsive to questions. Worse, I found that two more of my expensive items had questions unanswered because I never received notification. Oddly, I was still receiving notifications of comments on my other items and checked to make sure my notifications setting for comments is on. Now I have to check the comments for each item every day just in case there is a new one but that is exhausting!



I think that has been happening more since the app upgrade. I spoke to VC about it, they said they knew there were issues with the new app. Most of the issues have been resolved now but this intermittent failure of alerts is still happening, and like you I’m frequently checking. I normally find that the alerts have appeared in notifications once I open the app, so I haven’t been checking each item daily (heavens, what a pain!) but I might double check that now!


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> I think that has been happening more since the app upgrade. I spoke to VC about it, they said they knew there were issues with the new app. Most of the issues have been resolved now but this intermittent failure of alerts is still happening, and like you I’m frequently checking. I normally find that the alerts have appeared in notifications once I open the app, so I haven’t been checking each item daily (heavens, what a pain!) but I might double check that now!



My problem is that I get so many favorited/wishlist alerts on my items (probably 25+ a day) that the list of notifications on the site gets very jumbled. I wish I could disable those notifications. I did finally see that I could disable the notification when someone follows me. Another thing that makes it so confusing is that the timing seems to be delayed by many hours, I will get a notification and immediately go to the page and it says it was from “yesterday”. I’m not sure if the notifications are sent out immediatley and they are using a different time zone as the set time, or if they are really delayed by up to half a day?


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> My problem is that I get so many favorited/wishlist alerts on my items (probably 25+ a day) that the list of notifications on the site gets very jumbled. I wish I could disable those notifications. I did finally see that I could disable the notification when someone follows me. Another thing that makes it so confusing is that the timing seems to be delayed by many hours, I will get a notification and immediately go to the page and it says it was from “yesterday”. I’m not sure if the notifications are sent out immediatley and they are using a different time zone as the set time, or if they are really delayed by up to half a day?



I’m using the UK site and I notice that the times given on posts are always 1 or 2 hours out, depending on the time of year. So the UK site seems to give French time.  I don’t think part from this there’s much rhyme or reason to when the alerts come through and when they don’t. Web traffic?? I don’t know. It’s erratic and it’s a nuisance.


----------



## micheniche

nicole0612 said:


> My problem is that I get so many favorited/wishlist alerts on my items (probably 25+ a day) that the list of notifications on the site gets very jumbled. I wish I could disable those notifications. I did finally see that I could disable the notification when someone follows me. Another thing that makes it so confusing is that the timing seems to be delayed by many hours, I will get a notification and immediately go to the page and it says it was from “yesterday”. I’m not sure if the notifications are sent out immediatley and they are using a different time zone as the set time, or if they are really delayed by up to half a day?



I think there’s a setting. I don’t get notified when someone likes my stuff or follows me. I set the notifications so I only get notified when someone leaves a comment or makes an offer. There’s a setting somewhere!


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> I’m using the UK site and I notice that the times given on posts are always 1 or 2 hours out, depending on the time of year. So the UK site seems to give French time.  I don’t think part from this there’s much rhyme or reason to when the alerts come through and when they don’t. Web traffic?? I don’t know. It’s erratic and it’s a nuisance.



Thank you, from the time difference on my end I suspected it was French time as well.


----------



## nicole0612

micheniche said:


> I think there’s a setting. I don’t get notified when someone likes my stuff or follows me. I set the notifications so I only get notified when someone leaves a comment or makes an offer. There’s a setting somewhere!



Thank you! Here is the place if anyone else is looking for it. Unfortunately it looks like I already opted out of the likes/wishlist, but am still getting the notifications  Oh well.


----------



## micheniche

Wow this is so bizarre. I did it and it worked for me. I don’t want my phone to go crazy with all the notifications!


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Here is the place if anyone else is looking for it. Unfortunately it looks like I already opted out of the likes/wishlist, but am still getting the notifications  Oh well.
> View attachment 4215998
> 
> View attachment 4215999



I’ve got mine set up like that - but I’m still not getting all the alerts through every time, unless I open the app and find them in notifications. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don’t, same type of alerts. It’s clearly an IT fault, maybe they’ll fix it sometime. They’ve fixed the other issues that arose after the app change and I can’t be the only person who’s mentioned this problem to them.


----------



## micheniche

Hello hello  

So Paypal is issuing the refund and VC now lists the item as not available. It does work.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> Hello hello
> 
> So Paypal is issuing the refund and VC now lists the item as not available. It does work.



Good news and a useful example for us all!

X


----------



## Christineee86

Thanks for the information! I’ve bought two pairs of Chanel flats on October 1st AND October 2nd (two different sellers) and still haven’t heard anything from the seller neither have the items been shipped to Vestiaire (it’s been three weeks now). Vestiaire simply wrote that the sale will be cancelled if the articles do not arrive at Vestiaire (not my home!) till the end of the 30-Day-period! I think that Vestiaire should block sellers who repeatedly do that or give us the opportunity to evaluate the sellers. Even Ebay has that option! I didn’t pay with PayPal but I will in the future!


----------



## miss goose

Hi
I was wondering if anyone can help me,
I purchased a pair of Gucci ace trainers the ones with the platform  with crystals on the sole 
On receipt of them I noticed the box they were in wasn’t the correct one for these and the box had no details on ie size etc
Then I noticed the dust bags were not made of the normal material that Gucci uses also the Gucci label on the front was stitched all wrong
The trainers seemed ok until I removed the sole to have a look at the stitching and it was terrible the stitching was a mess, 
I contacted vestiaire who sent me a return label so they could take another look , I was under the impression that they fully authenticate before they ship them out ?
Has anyone ever purchased a item off them that turned out to be fake ?
Thanks x


----------



## Christineee86

miss goose said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if anyone can help me,
> I purchased a pair of Gucci ace trainers the ones with the platform  with crystals on the sole
> On receipt of them I noticed the box they were in wasn’t the correct one for these and the box had no details on ie size etc
> Then I noticed the dust bags were not made of the normal material that Gucci uses also the Gucci label on the front was stitched all wrong
> The trainers seemed ok until I removed the sole to have a look at the stitching and it was terrible the stitching was a mess,
> I contacted vestiaire who sent me a return label so they could take another look , I was under the impression that they fully authenticate before they ship them out ?
> Has anyone ever purchased a item off them that turned out to be fake ?
> Thanks x



I once bought something and afterwards - before the item was sent to me - showed the pictures to a friend who pointed out something that was fake about it! I contacted them and I’m not 100 % sure but I think they said the bag wasn’t fake, but wasn’t labelled right in terms of quality (they would consider it only a good condition and not a very good one) or something like that!

But I’ve heard about people receiving fakes and had to prove to vestiaire that it is fake which is kind of awkward.. so I think you really have to check what you buy there.. probably even before and after buying it...

Edit: I just looked it up. They said they would give me the option to cancel the sale because the SIZE was different from what was written in the description! But I had a friend who is an expert and she clearly said the bag was fake.


----------



## miss goose

That is so worrying , 
I’ve sent them back to them so they can have another look, 
So I will have to wait and see what happens, if they say they are definitely genuine ( which I find it hard to believe )
I will get them authenticated myself ,
I thought that buying off them was safe , what I can’t understand though is there are many things wrong with these not just one thing so if they have a authentication service how could so many problems be missed?
Thanks x


----------



## Annie J

Christineee86 said:


> Thanks for the information! I’ve bought two pairs of Chanel flats on October 1st AND October 2nd (two different sellers) and still haven’t heard anything from the seller neither have the items been shipped to Vestiaire (it’s been three weeks now). Vestiaire simply wrote that the sale will be cancelled if the articles do not arrive at Vestiaire (not my home!) till the end of the 30-Day-period! I think that Vestiaire should block sellers who repeatedly do that or give us the opportunity to evaluate the sellers. Even Ebay has that option! I didn’t pay with PayPal but I will in the future!



They might still come. I thought the Fendi I bought was never coming but in the end it came just in time. It’s annoying but we sign up to the T&Cs which give the seller 30 days, and there are legitimate reasons sometimes why people can’t ship quickly, not being professional sellers. Some people have managed to get refunds before the 30 days are up by going through PayPal so you’re right that it might be good always to buy through them. I always message the buyer before I purchase to check that there’s somebody responsive there, at least. If I get nothing back or evasive answers I don’t buy. I sell a lot there and would never treat a buyer like this, and always make it clear if I’m away so that a delay can be anticipated by the buyer. I’d be wary of buying from any buyer who doesn’t reply or who has sold a lot (you can see how many things they’ve sold) but doesn’t have the recommended seller status. That could mean they have made ‘sales’ but either didn’t ship them for whatever reason, or the items didn’t comply with the description.  I agree I wish VC would block sellers who do this repeatedly.  I also wish they’d block buyers who repeatedly make offers and never follow through.


----------



## Annie J

miss goose said:


> That is so worrying ,
> I’ve sent them back to them so they can have another look,
> So I will have to wait and see what happens, if they say they are definitely genuine ( which I find it hard to believe )
> I will get them authenticated myself ,
> I thought that buying off them was safe , what I can’t understand though is there are many things wrong with these not just one thing so if they have a authentication service how could so many problems be missed?
> Thanks x



I’ve never purchased a fake through VC and have got some very good deals on expensive bags.  I have had times when they’ve contacted me when they’ve received something I’ve purchased, to offer me the opportunity to refuse the item when it doesn’t have a certificate or similar, even when the seller said upfront they didn’t have it, so they’ve been quite thorough in my experience. 

However some people do believe they’ve been sent fakes and I think there is reason to believe that the authentication service is not quite as expert or thorough as it ought to be.  I emphatically don’t believe they intentionally or actively try to pass fake goods as authentic but they have a huge volume of transactions and I suspect things can get waved through and slip through the net sometimes. I think buying through VC is RELATIVELY safe in the context of second hand goods. I look upon their authentication as a first line of defence rather than a rock solid guarantee that I won’t get a fake. 

I suspect that sometimes when they cancel an item you as a buyer think might be fake, but they give a different reason as Christinee86 experienced, they can be awfully vague and inaccurate about what they actually say to you, but do actually know it’s a fake and won’t pass it on to you.  I think maybe they pick another reason to give you so they just don’t have to talk about fakes too much. Authentication is a tricky business even in the best of hands — I’ve been reading this thread out of interest: 
I'm in need of advice..my authenticated K28 is deemed fake by Paris HQ
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...icated-K28-is-deemed-fake-by-Paris-HQ.996866/

I don’t believe that VC is a dishonest business and I’m sure that even if they pass your purchase and you subsequently verify it’s a fake, you’ll be able to get your money back either directly from them or via a credit card or PayPal dispute, if VC decided not to be cooperative (though I would imagine they will be cooperative if you raise the spectre of a CC or PP dispute with them).


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> They might still come. I thought the Fendi I bought was never coming but in the end it came just in time. It’s annoying but we sign up to the T&Cs which give the seller 30 days, and there are legitimate reasons sometimes why people can’t ship quickly, not being professional sellers. Some people have managed to get refunds before the 30 days are up by going through PayPal so you’re right that it might be good always to buy through them. I always message the buyer before I purchase to check that there’s somebody responsive there, at least. If I get nothing back or evasive answers I don’t buy. I sell a lot there and would never treat a buyer like this, and always make it clear if I’m away so that a delay can be anticipated by the buyer. I’d be wary of buying from any buyer who doesn’t reply or who has sold a lot (you can see how many things they’ve sold) but doesn’t have the recommended seller status. That could mean they have made ‘sales’ but either didn’t ship them for whatever reason, or the items didn’t comply with the description.  I agree I wish VC would block sellers who do this repeatedly.  I also wish they’d block buyers who repeatedly make offers and never follow through.



Correction (too late to edit):
‘I always message the SELLER before I purchase’ 
and
‘I’d be wary of buying from any SELLER who doesn’t reply or ...’
Sorry for the inaccuracies!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Annie J said:


> I’ve never purchased a fake through VC and have got some very good deals on expensive bags.  I have had times when they’ve contacted me when they’ve received something I’ve purchased, to offer me the opportunity to refuse the item when it doesn’t have a certificate or similar, even when the seller said upfront they didn’t have it, so they’ve been quite thorough in my experience.
> 
> However some people do believe they’ve been sent fakes and I think there is reason to believe that the authentication service is not quite as expert or thorough as it ought to be.  I emphatically don’t believe they intentionally or actively try to pass fake goods as authentic but they have a huge volume of transactions and I suspect things can get waved through and slip through the net sometimes. I think buying through VC is RELATIVELY safe in the context of second hand goods. I look upon their authentication as a first line of defence rather than a rock solid guarantee that I won’t get a fake.
> 
> I suspect that sometimes when they cancel an item you as a buyer think might be fake, but they give a different reason as Christinee86 experienced, they can be awfully vague and inaccurate about what they actually say to you, but do actually know it’s a fake and won’t pass it on to you.  I think maybe they pick another reason to give you so they just don’t have to talk about fakes too much. Authentication is a tricky business even in the best of hands — I’ve been reading this thread out of interest:
> I'm in need of advice..my authenticated K28 is deemed fake by Paris HQ
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/I'm-in-need-of-advice..my-authenticated-K28-is-deemed-fake-by-Paris-HQ.996866/
> 
> I don’t believe that VC is a dishonest business and I’m sure that even if they pass your purchase and you subsequently verify it’s a fake, you’ll be able to get your money back either directly from them or via a credit card or PayPal dispute, if VC decided not to be cooperative (though I would imagine they will be cooperative if you raise the spectre of a CC or PP dispute with them).



VC is full with expensive fakes. I found several for 10 minute search. If I have nerve to search I will find dozens more. I don't know how many of them will pass their in house authentication but probably enough.
When buy from them is better to request more pictures and authenticate the bag before buy it which can  save you headache from returning fake bag. After you get the bag from them take the actual pictures and send it again for authentication.

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...athers-birkin-35-hermes-handbag-6378168.shtml
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-birkin-30-hermes-handbag-6399086.shtml
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-birkin-30-hermes-handbag-5305972.shtml
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-kelly-32-hermes-handbag-5465237.shtml
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-constance-hermes-handbag-6430461.shtml


----------



## Annie J

Monsieur Candie said:


> VC is full with expensive fakes. I found several for 10 minute search. If I have nerve to search I will find dozens more. I don't know how many of them will pass their in house authentication but probably enough.
> When buy from them is better to request more pictures and authenticate the bag before buy it which can  save you headache from returning fake bag. After you get the bag from them take the actual pictures and send it again for authentication.
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...athers-birkin-35-hermes-handbag-6378168.shtml
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-birkin-30-hermes-handbag-6399086.shtml
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-birkin-30-hermes-handbag-5305972.shtml
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-kelly-32-hermes-handbag-5465237.shtml
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-constance-hermes-handbag-6430461.shtml



I agree with you that there are fakes on the VC site (I’ve previously observed this in this thread) and agree with you that it is advisable to get more photos for authentication wherever possible, and proceed with caution especially on expensive items. 

However I think from my experience that it’s reasonably likely that fakes will not pass VC quality control, and that if they do and are subsequently challenged, they will generally make suitable amends. I’m sure there will be the occasional exception to this, as has been observed by other posters. 

I honestly do not believe that VC is a systemically dishonest business; but I think that realistically, if unfortunately, when we dabble in the pre-owned market, we all have to recognise and remain aware that levels of competence, consistent attention to detail, and even hypothetically the honesty or otherwise of an isolated individual supposed authenticator who just manages to evade detection by the system, may vary with VC’s  authentication or with authentication elsewhere. Caveat emptor, but we can still find good buys out there!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

If you look at the sold Birkin bag from the third link and after that comments below ( the buyer complains about some missing accessories) you will see that buyer of the bag already received it which have to mean it passed VC authentication control.
Also this bags from the links are not low quality fakes ( except one ) and I even suspect one from the bags even is a super fake so I'm sure it will pass.


----------



## Annie J

Monsieur Candie said:


> If you look at the sold Birkin bag from the third link and after that comments below ( the buyer complains about some missing accessories) you will see that buyer of the bag already received it which have to mean it passed VC authentication control.
> Also this bags from the links are not low quality fakes ( except one ) and I even suspect one from the bags even is a super fake so I'm sure it will pass.



There are fakes there as on most online platforms, and I’m sure it must happen from time to time that the good ones make it past QC, as I said; you’re right, but from my experience when I deal with VC they will rectify things when they turn out to be wrong. I can’t comment on other people’s experiences apart from those of friends, but am extrapolating so far as I can from my own. 

I suppose from time to time buyers will never know they have purchased a superfake or even a less-than-super fake, but will be happy with the purchase anyway, so they will never query the purchase.  This absolutely doesn’t make it ok, it’s appalling (and my goodness, I would advise anybody never to purchase a pre-owned item online as an actual financial investment — what a risk!). However my main point in all this is really just that unfortunately but realistically when we buy pre-owned, to a certain extent we take our chances, and I believe that occasional mistakes by VC are more likely a failure of competence than anything more sinister. There’s a massive amount on that website and just from logic I wouldn’t expect it all to be ok, though I don’t particularly distrust the company’s intentions. I can’t comment on whether they are much less reliable than other independent authenticators, as I have never used the latter, and I believe it is acknowledged there is no such thing as complete certainty (and even when the manufacturing brand itself sees the item, people sometimes dispute the result). I feel that the situation is undoubtedly always less than fully satisfactory, and it just behoves us all, in this uncertain second hand market, to protect ourselves as far as we can and decide what risks we are willing to take with our hard-earned money. I think that’s the most important question any of us should ask ourselves when we take this particular kind of plunge. 

I’ve only come to all this relatively recently and find it fascinating!  It was because of my two or three years’ experience with VC, having found the platform useful and, broadly speaking, competent if approached wisely, and because of coming across this VC experiences thread, that I started exploring these issues further. I have seen your posts in the Hermès thread I mentioned and found your perspective well worth reading.  I await with bated breath the outcome of that situation and hope very much that it will be resolved happily for the OP of that thread.


----------



## micheniche

I’m not sure if having fakes on the website is VC’s fault. After all, it’s seller to buyer through a platform called VC. I never experienced fakes before. Just super late and lazy sellers who can’t be arsed to inform you if products are not available...


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> I’m not sure if having fakes on the website is VC’s fault. After all, it’s seller to buyer through a platform called VC. I never experienced fakes before. Just super late and lazy sellers who can’t be arsed to inform you if products are not available...



Hi there, how are you? [emoji2]

I agree, it’s not entirely their fault; mostly when they list they are working from a small number of photos only, and most often discrepancies will be picked up at quality control, which is where the barrier to fakes is. I haven’t experienced fakes either, and as a seller have found them pretty rigorous when my items go through quality control. And as we know we all have our gripes with VC, but by and large find it quite useful.  Buying pre-owned is just tricky, and quality control and authenticator’s skills and opinions on any platform or in any context are bound to vary, so the odd thing might slip through from time to time, unfortunately.


----------



## miss goose

Hi
Sorry maybe I’ve got it wrong ,  but I thought that before they ship out your items that they went through a authentication process? 
I understood that the seller shipped to vc head quarters where they check them, 
The problem I met was there were a few things that were wrong so I really can’t for the life of me understand how these passed,
I know buying preloved is a risk I just thought that any thing that wasn’t authentic would not get through,
Thanks x


----------



## Annie J

miss goose said:


> Hi
> Sorry maybe I’ve got it wrong ,  but I thought that before they ship out your items that they went through a authentication process?
> I understood that the seller shipped to vc head quarters where they check them,
> The problem I met was there were a few things that were wrong so I really can’t for the life of me understand how these passed,
> I know buying preloved is a risk I just thought that any thing that wasn’t authentic would not get through,
> Thanks x



Absolutely you’re right, they are supposed to be authenticated, it’s the service they offer, and it is very poor if a fake gets through, and completely unacceptable if despite a verifiable fake being brought to their attention they then fail to make reparation. 

I was only saying that I don’t think the authentication process can ever be perfect, and that I don’t believe VC is intentionally dishonest.  VC is a pretty useful platform and mostly works well. I’ve had really good purchases as well as having made sales. It’s not right that they should get it wrong, and when they do get it wrong, they must put it right because they have failed to do what they say they will: there’s a contract. 

In my experience with them they have actually always tried to protect me against rogue sellers, and have also acted to protect buyers when I have unintentionally missed a small flaw in something I’ve sold. 

It’s quite often implied by reviewers and posters that VC is something approaching a scam (I am not by any means suggesting that you are doing this), and I only mean to say that I do not believe this particular thing to be the case: in my experience both buying and selling they have actually always endeavoured to do the right the right thing.  I don’t think people generally post about their good experiences, so we are less aware of them. Some sellers are poor, lazy, slow, some sellers are outright scammers — I’ve noticed when VC ensures some of these latter are taken off the platform. 

I’ve had my heart in my mouth when buying a really expensive pre-owned item because I can never truly believe, whatever anybody says or offers, that authentication is guaranteed, and I will always believe I’m choosing to take a risk.  The backstop should then be that even if VC makes a mistake (and I do believe it would be a mistake, lack of thoroughness, or incompetence, as it may be with your shoes, not deliberate) they should rectify the situation if challenged with fair evidence. It seems, from reading other posts on TPF, that even the most respected independent authenticators may make mistakes at times and even manufacturers don’t seem to be always clear on the authenticity of items supposedly made by themselves.  I think there are different levels of competence at VC depending on which particular quality control person inspects the purchase, and I think some things get rushed through on busy days without enough attention. This is undeniably wrong and should not happen, but realistically it does sometimes I am sure; however my experience would lead me to believe that VC will respond and put matters right in that eventuality if queried. Other people may well think differently. 

I’d be surprised and sorry to hear it if in the end they insist an obvious fake is authentic even after it’s re-inspected, and if they do you should definitely get independent authentication and challenge them on it, because they have failed to do what they offered.  That’s a crazy amount of hassle, obviously, and you really shouldn’t have to do it.

I really hope there is a satisfactory outcome for you. [emoji846]That sinking feeling when you think you might have spent a lot of money on a fake is horrible.


----------



## miss goose

Aww thanks 
I’m sure it will get sorted , 
I will certainly get them authenticated if they do say they are genuine,
I too have bought a couple of things that have been a fantastic buy off them , I think that’s why I was so shocked by what I received ,
Thank you for your time and effort on this I will let you know what happens 
Thanks x


----------



## TamaraL

Can anyone tell me what happened with Rebelle, not used it for a while and then due to us moving away thought I have a clear out, the site is a total mess, and I wanted to sell a few designer items from the main lines (the black labels) and they gave me prices that would even be low for the cheaper lines, for one of the super expensive ball gowns from Vera Wang main line, hand embroidered, they suggested I sell it for 70 Euros, those dresses cost from 2K upwards. On another forum somebody said they reject most pictures all of a sudden, change the rules, have increased their percentage and they don't reply to mails anymore, others complained that the items are shown as first picture from the back and if you complain, then your items get rejected.

They recently celebrated being 5 years in business, they made mistakes in the past, though I don't think they ever let fakes slip through, the website was always buggy, but it seems they are totally trying to put themselves out of business now, they have an automated price proposal system that frankly is a joke, their brand experts don't seem to have any clue about what are the different lines of brands (possibly a bunch of unpaid interns) are and the price proposals are frankly not even worth thinking about selling if you consider the time it takes you to measure, take pictures, do a description and then wait and wait and wait until the item goes online, then they want you to sell for less than 10% of the item, which means you end up with peanuts.

Sorry if I sound like a snob, but designer items are exclusive, everybody knows that used they lose value, but a genuine designer item for less than what something mass produced from a chain store costs, that is totally devaluing designer brands. are they trying to appeal to the people who usually shop at ASDA.

VC is quite known for the price dumping, but if you have a really valuable item, they buy it then and sell it themselves for 5 times the price, happened to me twice, so really not too keen on them. There is also HEWI but I really hate listing there as the site is terrible when it comes to responses and the staff just seems to be disinterested and grumpy and I had a really bad experience with somebody buying a dress, obviously wearing it and returning it a week later, apparently as not the size stated, which was a joke, the item was brand new with tags, somebody had taken the tags off, tried to attach them again with a nylon string, and there was a pull in the dress and the hemline soiled.

So I am desperately on the look out for something similar, because before I sell a ball gown I paid 3K for for 70 (which would mean 40 for me) I put it into a shredder and then give the rags to charity.

I don't mind the companies making a profit, if they provide the platform and do the quality control, but I really mind the total dumping prices that seem to have started, it just makes no sense, if somebody can't afford say 200 to 500 for a ball gown, chances are they won't be able to go to an event where such an item is worn, so they are marketing to the totally wrong crowd.


----------



## Annie J

I agree, I find VC useful but my biggest gripe is the low price they try to force on you when you’re selling. Sometimes I think they’ve turned out to be right, but not always, and I haven’t experienced them buying anything of mine and raising the price, so I don’t know how often that happens, but it would be seriously annoying. I will donate to charity if I can’t get a fair price anywhere. If you donate to Oxfam I understand they’ll pick out the good stuff and send it to a London store where they can sell it for more, then at least the money is going to good causes (current scandals notwithstanding). One poster mentioned they’d sold an occasion dress for a better price to a rental company. That might be an option with something like your Vera Wang. I didn’t like HEWI from the start because I couldn’t get any answers out of them about protection against dishonest buyers. No replies at all. I haven’t tried Rebelle yet so can’t comment on that.


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> I agree, I find VC useful but my biggest gripe is the low price they try to force on you when you’re selling.



Yes I agree that I often have to reduce prices drastically to get something sold. I am currently selling an old Chanel bag and people are legit making really ridiculous offers even though I'm offering it for a pretty low price already.  But it's a good place if you need instant cash to buy new stuff LOL. 



TamaraL said:


> So I am desperately on the look out for something similar, because before I sell a ball gown I paid 3K for for 70 (which would mean 40 for me) I put it into a shredder and then give the rags to charity.



That's why I don't buy obscure/too trendy designers if I am SO SURE that down the road, I am going to sell it. I mean, not everyone thinks that way. For instance, Gucci used to be the hot stuff and second hand Gucci clothes on VC costs a bomb. Now I could get a Alessandro Michele shirt that retails for 1K  for 200 euros only. Tell me about EXCLUSIVE!!

I think there is always a trick to selling items higher. You gotta really observe the trends and the season. If it is fall, it make sense to sell winter clothing. If it is ball gown season, sell it during ball gown season. I've bought gowns off VC before. Not for 70 dollars for course. I actually buy a lot from VC because I believe that it's pointless to buy obscure/ trendy designers for MORE.


----------



## TamaraL

VC tends to be a lot hit and miss, I had a few items where I asked questions about the items and the replies I got were not truthful, when I got the item and instead of the "lining looks like new" the lining showed that it was worn an awful lot, if you try to talk to VC, they will tell you that the item description counts and that it was not mentioned there so nothing they can do about it.

Plus I am still totally angry about the 2 Hermes items, got them from an aunt who literally lived for Hermes and while they were beautiful, I couldn't see myself ever using them, VC kept on beating down the price with mentioning age and style, when I finally just went "OK" the items then appeared to be sold literally while I answered a phone call. I really didn't think anything of it, but had kept the description and serial numbers, a few days later a friend called me and told me the bags I wanted to sell, she saw the same ones for a lot of money on VC and ready to send, so I checked, compared the numbers and was really really angry, especially since they sold really quick for literally 5 times the price. I was a bit daft then and VC was the only place I knew of.

To be honest, I don't really want to buy a designer for a dumping price, a good bargain, great, happy to do that, but if it is so cheap, I think it does devalue the brand and if I see them too cheap resold, I avoid buying it in the future, and call me a snob, but I really don't want to make exclusive items accessible to the fast clothes crowd with their knock off bags


----------



## TamaraL

miss goose said:


> Hi
> Sorry maybe I’ve got it wrong ,  but I thought that before they ship out your items that they went through a authentication process?
> I understood that the seller shipped to vc head quarters where they check them,
> The problem I met was there were a few things that were wrong so I really can’t for the life of me understand how these passed,
> I know buying preloved is a risk I just thought that any thing that wasn’t authentic would not get through,
> Thanks x



I think they have grown really big and the staff seems to be quite disinterested now, possibly underpaid, I helped a friend pack and ship a few items she sold via VC and I was totally shocked, things got returned but not as they were sent, one time really expensive sunglasses had scratches on them that weren't there when we sent and packed them, so their handling is not always with great care, one time an item got returned with the comment it has pulls, no pulls were found, upon contacting them, they said if QC saw pulls there were pulls, the end... 

My only explanation is, the companies have grown and are trying to increase their market share with mass instead of class and quality, fast turn over for less price, more Walmart than Saks. 

They are trying to increase their profit, so they are most likely also cutting down on staff.

Rebelle and VC seem to have cornered the market in Europe and are trying to race each other to the bottom of the bargain bin, I guess we will have to see if it works for them on the long run. The people who buy from them are possibly not people who would ever buy designer or go for investment pieces. Personally I would have thought that their service would appeal to successful business women who rather have 2 or 3 outfits instead of one for the price and value quality, but it seems they are courting the bling bling crowd who wants everything cheap, a bit like Audi or Bentley advertising their cars in a Penny Saver publication.


----------



## miss goose

I received a email off vc yesterday to say they have received them and will recheck and be in touch as soon as they can,  so will have to wait what they say


----------



## TamaraL

Christineee86 said:


> I once bought something and afterwards - before the item was sent to me - showed the pictures to a friend who pointed out something that was fake about it! I contacted them and I’m not 100 % sure but I think they said the bag wasn’t fake, but wasn’t labelled right in terms of quality (they would consider it only a good condition and not a very good one) or something like that!
> 
> But I’ve heard about people receiving fakes and had to prove to vestiaire that it is fake which is kind of awkward.. so I think you really have to check what you buy there.. probably even before and after buying it...
> 
> Edit: I just looked it up. They said they would give me the option to cancel the sale because the SIZE was different from what was written in the description! But I had a friend who is an expert and she clearly said the bag was fake.



I think that was their opt out so they didn't have to admit that their approval is pretty messed up, personally I think there aren't quite as many fakes on there as people make out, but for the commission they charge, you'd expect them to do their job.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I am going through a terrible situation with VC now. 3 weeks ago I sold a pair of shoes. My buyer needed them asap and I shipped them the next day. I used my own USPS label instead of their Fedex, cause recently Fedex lost my $1200 bag, and I don't want to deal with them. I asked VC if I can do it, they said I do and asked to put Fedex label inside. I realized that it's my responsibility if it's lost on the way, but USPS never lost my packages unlike Fedex, so I was ok with that. i didn't insure the package (my bad).
3 days after delivery they still didn't mark it as delivered so I messaged them. In 3 days they said they started internal investigation cause they don't see the package. A week (and my 20 e-mails) later I still had no news. They just ignored all my e-mails. When I called them 2 days ago, very smug and rude (rude in a polite way) woman told me that they are 100% sure they did not receive my package although it's marked as delivered. And they are not responsible for anything as I didn't use their label. So I have lost a pair of $500 shoes. Even eBay closes cases in seller's favor if the package is marked as delivered. I am 100% sure they just lost it, or some of their employees stole it, cause they are such a mess, I had multiple situations before when they mixed up shipping. I asked them for some official letter where they claim they didn't receive it - to bring it to USPS or police. But, of course, they ignore my e-mails again.
Be careful ladies. Never use your own labels even if they say it's allowed. They will steal / lose your packages using it as excuse.


----------



## TamaraL

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am going through a terrible situation with VC now. 3 weeks ago I sold a pair of shoes. My buyer needed them asap and I shipped them the next day. I used my own USPS label instead of their Fedex, cause recently Fedex lost my $1200 bag, and I don't want to deal with them. I asked VC if I can do it, they said I do and asked to put Fedex label inside. I realized that it's my responsibility if it's lost on the way, but USPS never lost my packages unlike Fedex, so I was ok with that. i didn't insure the package (my bad).
> 3 days after delivery they still didn't mark it as delivered so I messaged them. In 3 days they said they started internal investigation cause they don't see the package. A week (and my 20 e-mails) later I still had no news. They just ignored all my e-mails. When I called them 2 days ago, very smug and rude (rude in a polite way) woman told me that they are 100% sure they did not receive my package although it's marked as delivered. And they are not responsible for anything as I didn't use their label. So I have lost a pair of $500 shoes. Even eBay closes cases in seller's favor if the package is marked as delivered. I am 100% sure they just lost it, or some of their employees stole it, cause they are such a mess, I had multiple situations before when they mixed up shipping. I asked them for some official letter where they claim they didn't receive it - to bring it to USPS or police. But, of course, they ignore my e-mails again.
> Be careful ladies. Never use your own labels even if they say it's allowed. They will steal / lose your packages using it as excuse.



Can't you check with UPS and get them to send you an official letter that the item has been delivered?


----------



## fashion_victim9

TamaraL said:


> Can't you check with UPS and get them to send you an official letter that the item has been delivered?



I filled a claim with USPS already, waiting for their answer. VC said that although it's marked as delivered, it doesn't mean anything, cause they know they didn't, and sometimes it happens and doesn't always mean it is really delivered. this letter will not help me to make them compensate this loss, cause they say they are not responsible for anything if a seller uses their own labels.


----------



## TamaraL

fashion_victim9 said:


> I filled a claim with USPS already, waiting for their answer. VC said that although it's marked as delivered, it doesn't mean anything, cause they know they didn't, and sometimes it happens and doesn't always mean it is really delivered. this letter will not help me to make them compensate this loss, cause they say they are not responsible for anything if a seller uses their own labels.



They really are a nightmare, as I said before, VC and Rebelle seem to have cornered the European market, they are on a race to the bottom and both have horrendous customer service and treat sellers really horrible.

I am not too keen on HEWI because they are terrible to deal with and hardly ever respond


----------



## fashion_victim9

TamaraL said:


> They really are a nightmare, as I said before, VC and Rebelle seem to have cornered the European market, they are on a race to the bottom and both have horrendous customer service and treat sellers really horrible.
> 
> I am not too keen on HEWI because they are terrible to deal with and hardly ever respond



couldn't agree more


----------



## micheniche

TamaraL said:


> Plus I am still totally angry about the 2 Hermes items, got them from an aunt who literally lived for Hermes and while they were beautiful, I couldn't see myself ever using them, VC kept on beating down the price with mentioning age and style,



i think the point about VC, rather than selling at a profit is to ensure that you have the cash to acquire new ones. I have lots of Hermes items myself and I can assure you that apart from the standard Birkin, Constance and Kelly, nothing else is going to sell as expensive. I have sold unworn Collier de Chien for 300 euros. I have also sold a shoulder birkin that would sell better at Christie's for just 2.4K euros (not including commission) at VC. But I don't have time to wait for Christie's awfully slow reply. Christie's replied three months after I send my inquiry AND I know someone there personally!!!! 

Investment pieces are just really the standard BCKs (and because you can't even buy the bag anymore unless you're spending in the store, people are rather desperate with them) UNLESS the colours are too garish or the vintage year is too old. Not just VC, any French vintage store owner or reseller would tell you the same. 



TamaraL said:


> . The people who buy from them are possibly not people who would ever buy designer or go for investment pieces. Personally I would have thought that their service would appeal to successful business women who rather have 2 or 3 outfits instead of one for the price and value quality,



I think you got VC's target market wrong. I apologize if I sound harsh here but the reality is, they appeal less to successful business women. My husband is in the finance industry and there are a lot of successful business women he have dealt with. They don't buy second hand stuff that's for sure. Because my husband always said that their stuff are spanking new if not the latest trends. He observes them because I commit the sin of turning to retail therapy when **** goes wrong. It's how he keep tabs with me. 

 I mean, why would you when you can REALLY afford it new and you can have it instantly? On top of that VC is bureaucracy a la francaise. Meaning, things goes really slowly. It's really buyer and seller beware but if you get smart about it, you can avoid a whole bunch of issues. Starting with PAYING with paypal instead of card. 

I think VC is more of a dumping ground to dispose old designer items without feeling awful about yourself though. That's how most of my friends use it: as a dumping ground. Of course, you have that odd person who uses it to make quick money. I know some people in the fashion industry (they have access to private sales, thus they can buy stuff for really cheap) to make a quick buck by reselling their buys onto VC. Given how people use VC, it's natural that it attracts a certain kind of crowd. For instance, you'd have that mid 20s - 40s lady or guy who wants designer items but can't really afford or don't want to pay the full price. VC is where you go to. Mind you, VC started in France (paris) and in France, the average income is 1.4K euros in which more than half goes to rent if you live in Paris.


----------



## micheniche

fashion_victim9 said:


> I asked VC if I can do it, they said I do and asked to put Fedex label inside. I realized that it's my responsibility if it's lost on the way, but USPS never lost my packages unlike Fedex, so I was ok with that. i didn't insure the package (my bad).



VC did mention on their site to use their own postage method because it is insured by them. I think by using your own postage method, you put yourself at great risk that VC may not be able to cover since it is not under their "cover". However, I suggest that you talk to USPS and see what they say. Package insured or not, it is USPS's fault is the parcel is lost in the first place. VC won't pay for it because technically, it's not VC's fault per se. And also, it's better to call them than to email them. I had issues with a seller on VC (see previous posts) and I used PayPal to resolve the situation because VC explained that whatever happens from the seller or buyer's side, apart from authentication and post-authentification delivery, does not really apply to VC per se. If you get what I mean. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to even defend VC. VC is like any other French company in France. If you have lived here, you would know what I mean. I live in Paris. I can assure you, I am no fan of the French in general. Their customer service is ridiculous even in some luxury establishments. It tests your patience. It's ****ing annoying! Soon, I'll pack my bags and leave this god forsaken country. My husband's French and he's annoyed by his own country too...


----------



## fashion_victim9

micheniche said:


> VC did mention on their site to use their own postage method because it is insured by them. I think by using your own postage method, you put yourself at great risk that VC may not be able to cover since it is not under their "cover". However, I suggest that you talk to USPS and see what they say. Package insured or not, it is USPS's fault is the parcel is lost in the first place. VC won't pay for it because technically, it's not VC's fault per se. And also, it's better to call them than to email them. I had issues with a seller on VC (see previous posts) and I used PayPal to resolve the situation because VC explained that whatever happens from the seller or buyer's side, apart from authentication and post-authentification delivery, does not really apply to VC per se. If you get what I mean.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to even defend VC. VC is like any other French company in France. If you have lived here, you would know what I mean. I live in Paris. I can assure you, I am no fan of the French in general. Their customer service is ridiculous even in some luxury establishments. It tests your patience. It's ****ing annoying! Soon, I'll pack my bags and leave this god forsaken country. My husband's French and he's annoyed by his own country too...



I've been to France several times for short periods of time, but it was enough to understand what you mean hahaha
the tracking shows "delivered", I am afraid USPS in it's turn will tell me they are not responsible while it's marked as delivered. nobody wants to be in charge. I did call them, not only e-mailed. I realized I was risking shipping it by USPS, but I couldn't imagine that they don't care even if I have a proof of delivery, that's super insolent!!


----------



## TamaraL

micheniche said:


> I mean, why would you when you can REALLY afford it new and you can have it instantly? On top of that VC is bureaucracy a la francaise. Meaning, things goes really slowly. It's really buyer and seller beware but if you get smart about it, you can avoid a whole bunch of issues. Starting with PAYING with paypal instead of card.
> .



Of course they won't buy but there is also middle management, people on the way up who want to look after their money and have a few pieces instead of one because they are doing OK but not that well that they can afford new stuff all the time. People on the way up with disposable income but not unlimted. However their marketing turns those off and attracts the cheap cheap crowd who otherwise will buy blingy.

If I see stuff too cheap somewhere, I automatically think there is something wrong with it and won't touch it, I don't want something where I think it is sold so cheap because they found it in a skip, nobody would sell designer for that price, if you can afford to sell it for peanuts, you can afford to throw it away. 

As for paying with PayPal, I disagree, PayPal has their own set of rules, I rather deal with a bank where I can call and tell them about a problem and I don't get automated responses.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> VC did mention on their site to use their own postage method because it is insured by them. I think by using your own postage method, you put yourself at great risk that VC may not be able to cover since it is not under their "cover". However, I suggest that you talk to USPS and see what they say. Package insured or not, it is USPS's fault is the parcel is lost in the first place. VC won't pay for it because technically, it's not VC's fault per se. And also, it's better to call them than to email them. I had issues with a seller on VC (see previous posts) and I used PayPal to resolve the situation because VC explained that whatever happens from the seller or buyer's side, apart from authentication and post-authentification delivery, does not really apply to VC per se. If you get what I mean.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to even defend VC. VC is like any other French company in France. If you have lived here, you would know what I mean. I live in Paris. I can assure you, I am no fan of the French in general. Their customer service is ridiculous even in some luxury establishments. It tests your patience. It's ****ing annoying! Soon, I'll pack my bags and leave this god forsaken country. My husband's French and he's annoyed by his own country too...





fashion_victim9 said:


> I've been to France several times for short periods of time, but it was enough to understand what you mean hahaha
> the tracking shows "delivered", I am afraid USPS in it's turn will tell me they are not responsible while it's marked as delivered. nobody wants to be in charge. I did call them, not only e-mailed. I realized I was risking shipping it by USPS, but I couldn't imagine that they don't care even if I have a proof of delivery, that's super insolent!!



I’m really sorry you’ve lost out on this, fashion_victim9. Unfortunately, as you said yourself, you’ve come up against the issue we risk if we don’t use the service provided (with VC or any company that provides us shipping labels for our sales or returns). I appreciate you had bad experiences with FedEx (I have trouble with UPS in the UK and will never chose to use them), but it wouldn’t really have mattered for you in this case if FedEx had lost your package, because it was on VC’s account and VC would have taken the hit, not you. 

I am sure that things go wrong in the VC warehouse, because of sheer volume of shipments, carelessness or individual dishonesty, and I would not defend every occasion where they do something wrong, though I emphatically do not believe them to be a dishonest business by design. As MicheNiche says, they are pretty typical of French companies in general in the way they relate to customers (though I have found if approached the right way they’re actually helpful by and large), so on that basis, irritating though it may be, we kind of actually have to take it or leave it.  I find VC very useful but I use it with my eyes open. 

However likely it is that a rogue employee at VC made off with your goods (and they’d have known they could get away with it more easily because you didn’t use VC’s own shipping label, especially in the enormous chaos that is the VC warehouse), I can understand why VC won’t accept the proof of delivery as a reason to compensate you. I’ve had situations here where UPS, for instance, have claimed to have delivered things to me and got my signature — there is ‘proof of delivery’ — when in fact they have either left things (worth £4000!)  on my doorstep and faked a signature, because they can’t be bothered to come back later, or just not delivered at all but claimed I signed. 

This is really not VC’s responsibility. I do understand you know that, and I’m not intending to criticise you at all.  You’ve been very unlucky and I’m sorry you have been, but it’s the terms of the deal that the responsibility is with the seller if they use a different method to the one provided.

It’s something any of us might have done, and it’s lesson for all of us; I’m really sorry you got stuck with making the example. I hope USPS will help you but I doubt they will.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> i think the point about VC, rather than selling at a profit is to ensure that you have the cash to acquire new ones. I have lots of Hermes items myself and I can assure you that apart from the standard Birkin, Constance and Kelly, nothing else is going to sell as expensive. I have sold unworn Collier de Chien for 300 euros. I have also sold a shoulder birkin that would sell better at Christie's for just 2.4K euros (not including commission) at VC. But I don't have time to wait for Christie's awfully slow reply. Christie's replied three months after I send my inquiry AND I know someone there personally!!!!
> 
> Investment pieces are just really the standard BCKs (and because you can't even buy the bag anymore unless you're spending in the store, people are rather desperate with them) UNLESS the colours are too garish or the vintage year is too old. Not just VC, any French vintage store owner or reseller would tell you the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got VC's target market wrong. I apologize if I sound harsh here but the reality is, they appeal less to successful business women. My husband is in the finance industry and there are a lot of successful business women he have dealt with. They don't buy second hand stuff that's for sure. Because my husband always said that their stuff are spanking new if not the latest trends. He observes them because I commit the sin of turning to retail therapy when **** goes wrong. It's how he keep tabs with me.
> 
> I mean, why would you when you can REALLY afford it new and you can have it instantly? On top of that VC is bureaucracy a la francaise. Meaning, things goes really slowly. It's really buyer and seller beware but if you get smart about it, you can avoid a whole bunch of issues. Starting with PAYING with paypal instead of card.
> 
> I think VC is more of a dumping ground to dispose old designer items without feeling awful about yourself though. That's how most of my friends use it: as a dumping ground. Of course, you have that odd person who uses it to make quick money. I know some people in the fashion industry (they have access to private sales, thus they can buy stuff for really cheap) to make a quick buck by reselling their buys onto VC. Given how people use VC, it's natural that it attracts a certain kind of crowd. For instance, you'd have that mid 20s - 40s lady or guy who wants designer items but can't really afford or don't want to pay the full price. VC is where you go to. Mind you, VC started in France (paris) and in France, the average income is 1.4K euros in which more than half goes to rent if you live in Paris.





TamaraL said:


> Of course they won't buy but there is also middle management, people on the way up who want to look after their money and have a few pieces instead of one because they are doing OK but not that well that they can afford new stuff all the time. People on the way up with disposable income but not unlimted. However their marketing turns those off and attracts the cheap cheap crowd who otherwise will buy blingy.
> 
> If I see stuff too cheap somewhere, I automatically think there is something wrong with it and won't touch it, I don't want something where I think it is sold so cheap because they found it in a skip, nobody would sell designer for that price, if you can afford to sell it for peanuts, you can afford to throw it away. .



Everyone, listen to MicheNiche!  She is a young woman of great wisdom. 

I do get fed up with being limited to low prices, and I’ve said before here that there is such a thing as something being ‘reassuringly expensive’ so I think VC could let us price higher and actually sell quicker, on the basis that, as you say, TamaraL, something being too cheap might make people think there’s something wrong with it. 

However ...

This is not what VC is about. 

The penny dropped for me a little bit more reading this post of MicheNiche’s. She’s spot on. When I have managed to persuade VC to let me price higher that they wanted, sometimes those items have sat there month after month without any interest. Maybe if they kept all the prices high, this wouldn’t occur because they’d attract a different market. But the bulk of their profit probably comes lower down the scale, high volume, lower cost. There may be another market for higher priced pre-owned goods for a middling kind of buyer — but VC does not HAVE to cater to that market. WE chose whether we want to participate in what they offer; THEY have no moral obligation to offer us the particular platform we want. 

When I think of the purchases I’ve made on VC, they’ve mostly been out-of-production bags (Fendi, Dolce & Gabbana, Balenciaga and so on) that I can’t buy new. If they were available new, I’d have bought them new at full price, for peace of mind if nothing else. I’ve sold some bags for fairly reasonable prices, but clothing and shoes that are not either still current at full price retail, or very rare, have just sat there not selling if I’ve persuaded VC to let me price higher. 

So they know their own market, it’s probably where their profits lie, and they are not under any obligation to provide us with the market we want. 

You have to weigh up whether you want the convenience of selling on VC as it is, or the alternative of sales that might be harder work via other bricks and mortar agencies or similar. 

With regard to them pricing low, buying your items themselves and selling them on for much more, it is of course is in the T&C’s that they have the option to buy what you’ve listed at the full price agreed. Therefore they have an interest in pricing those things low, and that’s just business, it’s not immoral. They’re only ever going to do this with really desirable items such as the Kellys, Birkins and so on that MicheNiche mentions, because they are the only things that will reliably sell for a big price. if you are selling something like that and don’t like the price VC offers you, don’t use them.  If we have something like that to sell, we have to consider our options carefully, and decide individually whether the convenience or the price matters more,  because they’re never going to offer what you might get in different arenas.  

I hold all this in mind, and I find VC a very useful platform within the limits of what it is, however much I’d like to sell higher!


----------



## Annie J

Just to clarify, I mean absolutely no disrespect to any poster here and I quite agree there are often unsatisfactory aspects of reselling with VC or anywhere else.  

However, I’ve noticed, reading the whole thread, and reviews elsewhere of VC and other reselling platforms, that the bulk of people’s reasons for dissatisfaction with VC rest on a wish for VC to basically be a different business to the one it is, and sometimes on a misunderstanding of what it is: but the business that it actually is is perfectly legitimate. I feel that if we take that on board (me included) a lot of the perceived problems evaporate. As it’s in our interest to make the best of what’s on offer, it’s worth trying to clarify what that is so that we can proceed without all these worries, and make a decision to use a different platform if VC doesn’t work for us. 

One of us needs to take the bull by the horns and set up an online resale business that fills the gap and gives us the platform we really want!  It could be a really good opportunity for somebody entrepreneurial out there.


----------



## micheniche

TamaraL said:


> Of course they won't buy but there is also middle management, people on the way up who want to look after their money and have a few pieces instead of one because they are doing OK but not that well that they can afford new stuff all the time. People on the way up with disposable income but not unlimted. However their marketing turns those off and attracts the cheap cheap crowd who otherwise will buy blingy



You have a point but you’d be surprised that people who buy from VC are not often the cheap cheap crowd who buys blingy. I can assure you if I’m buying from VC more often than not it’s some obscure designer whom I’m not willing to pay full price for or some too trendy design that I find nice but not willing to pay crazy euros for. Sometimes I buy the occasional Chanel jacket but the prices in store for the new ones are crazy. It’s 8k euros for a jacket now. I can buy a vintage design from 20 years ago for 800 euros. Is it too cheap? Is it suspicious? I’ve brought vintage jackets to the main mother store for alterations with no issues. Just because it’s 800 euros will it, in my eyes, be less of a value? Not really. It’s more of a deal/steal than a cheap item.

But of course, you have a valid point about things being too suspiciously cheap. I mean one would think that it’s a bit too cheap to be true ! However if you observe carefully, most sellers are looking to clear their wardrobe of stuff that they don’t wear or use anymore. And most are looking to clear it fast rather than to make a profit out of it. 

Think of VC as a garage sale except it’s garage sale of designer items. And in a garage sale it makes no sense to sell stuff for a higher price. First, if you’re looking to target high income individuals with high prices that won’t make any sense. Like I’ve said high income individuals won’t be as attracted. With that kind of pricing, they could get new items. Second, about mid level professionals. Honestly, I think catering to them may be a good idea but it may be not. One of the main strategies in doing business is either to cater to a premium segment (which VC is mostly not doing) or the mass (which VC is appealing to).Being stuck in the middle is the worst thing ever. I mean you can sell your stuff for a higher price but it’s at your risk of not getting a fast turnover. I rather sell it quick, get the cash to get something new rather than let my stuff sit there and collect dust you know. Third, If the prices indeed could be made higher, I doubt mid level professionals would want to buy either. My
friends are that very kind you’ve described. Their income is going up and they may not be the kind who will buy an expensive new bag off the shelves. But  they are certainly the kind who would rather save up to buy an investment piece rather than buying a high priced, used item. 

There’s a reason behind all this pricing. That it has been used. It has been through someone’s hand. Unless the item is advertised as new and that in the stores that design has completely run out, people MAY be willing to pay for full. Or the design is one of Hermes’ CBK bags. 

I’m not defending VC. But I’m not retracting my words either. Their policies are sometimes weird. But they are after all a business that is interested in protecting their interests like any other business, sometimes to the cost of its users, buyer or seller. I mean, does VC need the 30 days period to get the seller to ship their items? No. VC uses that so that they could hold the money for thirty days while making it seem like they are protecting the seller’s interest. 

Having said that, AnnieJ has a point about VC and a good one. Despite its negatives, it’s there to stay because of people like her and me. We need to clear our burgeoning wardrobe and eBay doesn’t seem like a good place to sell our stuff. Particularly if I’m based in Paris where people are more likely to use leboncoin than eBay.


----------



## Annie J

eurogirl1 said:


> Hi ladies I just used Vestiaire for the first time a few weeks ago. And I had a great experience. I purchased Chanel Cashmere Cardigan from 2016. I was looking for it on other sites. But haven’t seen it anywhere else. So decided to purchase.
> My experience were good. I guess as many ladies here said if you want to purchase something on Vestiaire, you have to be very cautious.
> I was lucky that my seller was very honest . I already ,today , received the cardigan . It took only little bit over a week to receive it. And i am in US . I purchased on Sunday , by Thursday the Vestiaire already received the item and on Friday afternoon it was already shipped to me . And today is Monday and I received in early afternoon through carrier DHL express .Although my experience was great.I would buy from this site only if I can’t find anywhere else...
> I noticed that sellers do not like to communicate on that site. So I would never purchase there without any communication with the seller. Yes , sometimes we get so excited and so much want that item, that we just pay . But it’s not a good idea to do so on this site .
> It’s better to contact the seller than pay and wait and wonder if the seller is going to ship or wait for 30 days to get refund.
> I was lucky, because it was selling with an offer availability. Because I sent a question and never received response. But as soon as I sent an offer, within 2 hours, I received response. So if I decide to purchase again, I would first examine the seller, ask questions . I hope my experience will help other ladies who decide to use Vestiaire [emoji4]



Absolutely, first rule is to check out the seller, especially if you’re spending a lot of money — but do look to see if they’ve posted a message to say they’re away for a while, so they get a chance to reply if you message them. (Also give them a day or two to reply in case their alerts haven’t been coming through, and message again a second time in case it didn’t get through to them the first time. I am a seller and have found my notifications don’t always come through as they should.)


----------



## Antigone

I purchased a Balenciaga leather jacket sold by Vestiare Collective themselves. Apparently, this happens when an item is returned, but I did not know that before. The jacket was described as good condition, with slight wear to the leather.

The jacket arrived, and the lining has many torn parts, almost like the lining is shredded in the underarms and sleeves. I contacted VC customer support, and was informed it would be escalated and I will hear from them within three business days.

Three business days have passed, I've followed up, and still no word from VC.

I paid through Paypal, and I have until Nov 14 to escalate the case.

Any advice what I should do in this case? It's not chump change, and I really do not want to keep this jacket and go through the trouble of having the lining replaced.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> I purchased a Balenciaga leather jacket sold by Vestiare Collective themselves. Apparently, this happens when an item is returned, but I did not know that before. The jacket was described as good condition, with slight wear to the leather.
> 
> The jacket arrived, and the lining has many torn parts, almost like the lining is shredded in the underarms and sleeves. I contacted VC customer support, and was informed it would be escalated and I will hear from them within three business days.
> 
> Three business days have passed, I've followed up, and still no word from VC.
> 
> I paid through Paypal, and I have until Nov 14 to escalate the case.
> 
> Any advice what I should do in this case? It's not chump change, and I really do not want to keep this jacket and go through the trouble of having the lining replaced.



The fact that the jacket is sold by VC themselves does not always mean it was a return. Sometimes they buy items from sellers themselves and sell them on. ‘Ready to ship’ does not always mean it was a return, either.  Some sellers choose to send all their items to VC and let them handle the sales thereafter. 

Bad news about the jacket.  VC can be slow to reply but generally do get back to you eventually. Did you call or email?  Whichever you did, you should have received at least an email indicating that they would get back to you. I would reply to that email and ask them to reply with an update now, and also phone to draw their attention to the email. If the item was not as described, you’re entitled to your money back. Don’t leave it too long. You may not need to escalate it with PayPal if you inform VC that that is what you are going to do; that might be enough to get them moving quicker to your refund. If they don’t respond quickly enough then I would definitely escalate it with PayPal immediately and let VC know you have done this.  Lots of posters here have got quicker resolution this way. 

VC might suggest you can re-list and sell without them taking further commission but that would not be appropriate if the jacket was not as described and pictured. 

Actually I’m just wondering, you bought from VC themselves: VC must be a ‘professional seller’ on their own site?  I haven’t checked but it would seem logical. Normally with a professional seller you can return for refund within two weeks of delivery anyway. If you check this you might find you can just return it anyway by clicking the return option in your account, without any need to escalate anyway.

I don’t believe that VC is dishonest, but they are sometimes less than thorough and a bit slow to respond.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> I purchased a Balenciaga leather jacket sold by Vestiare Collective themselves. Apparently, this happens when an item is returned, but I did not know that before. The jacket was described as good condition, with slight wear to the leather.
> 
> The jacket arrived, and the lining has many torn parts, almost like the lining is shredded in the underarms and sleeves. I contacted VC customer support, and was informed it would be escalated and I will hear from them within three business days.
> 
> Three business days have passed, I've followed up, and still no word from VC.
> 
> I paid through Paypal, and I have until Nov 14 to escalate the case.
> 
> Any advice what I should do in this case? It's not chump change, and I really do not want to keep this jacket and go through the trouble of having the lining replaced.





Annie J said:


> The fact that the jacket is sold by VC themselves does not always mean it was a return. Sometimes they buy items from sellers themselves and sell them on. ‘Ready to ship’ does not always mean it was a return, either.  Some sellers choose to send all their items to VC and let them handle the sales thereafter.
> 
> Bad news about the jacket.  VC can be slow to reply but generally do get back to you eventually. Did you call or email?  Whichever you did, you should have received at least an email indicating that they would get back to you. I would reply to that email and ask them to reply with an update now, and also phone to draw their attention to the email. If the item was not as described, you’re entitled to your money back. Don’t leave it too long. You may not need to escalate it with PayPal if you inform VC that that is what you are going to do; that might be enough to get them moving quicker to your refund. If they don’t respond quickly enough then I would definitely escalate it with PayPal immediately and let VC know you have done this.  Lots of posters here have got quicker resolution this way.
> 
> VC might suggest you can re-list and sell without them taking further commission but that would not be appropriate if the jacket was not as described and pictured.
> 
> Actually I’m just wondering, you bought from VC themselves: VC must be a ‘professional seller’ on their own site?  I haven’t checked but it would seem logical. Normally with a professional seller you can return for refund within two weeks of delivery anyway. If you check this you might find you can just return it anyway by clicking the return option in your account, without any need to escalate anyway.



Yes, I just looked on the VC app and found an item that was being sold by Vestiaire Collective themselves. If you did buy from them, they are listed as a professional seller, so you can return for refund within 2 weeks of delivery. You might lose out on the original shipping fee so you could claim for that with them if you can persuade them the item wasn’t as described, or go via PayPal for it. But your return and refund should be automatically available in your account.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Yes, VC themselves but there is no option in the Orders and Sales Page. Is it somewhere else?



I think our posts went up at the same time!

I posted a screenshot from the FAQs


----------



## Antigone

Here is the listing:

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

And some pictures of the lining.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> I think our posts went up at the same time!
> 
> I posted a screenshot from the FAQs



Yup, thanks, however there is no option to Return under Order and Sales.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Yup, thanks, however there is no option to Return under Order and Sales.



That’s strange. Are the terms and conditions different where you are?  I notice you paid in Aus dollars so assume you’re in Australia?  I’m in UK and use the UK site. I can’t access the Australian one on my account. If you look in the FAQs under ‘Buying’ and go to ‘Returns’ it should say about returns to professional sellers. I would have thought it would be the same, and if Vestiaire Collective is shown as a professional seller I can’t see why the returns policy should be different for them than any other professional seller. I think in theory you should be able to return it; maybe this is some sort of glitch that they need to be told about. Good luck with it!


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Here is the listing:
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto
> 
> And some pictures of the lining.



Lining looks TERRIBLE!

Well, I’m assuming this didn’t all happen when you tried it on!  [emoji6] I reckon someone in the warehouse made free use of this jacket after the original shots!  

The description doesn’t mention the tears in the lining so it’s definitely not as described. 

Also although it is listed as ‘good’ rather than ‘very good’ condition, it doesn’t meet their criteria for ‘good’ as below. 







You should be able to return it within 2 weeks of delivery anyway; they ought to switch the option on for you and I don’t understand why it’s not there already. You’d better register the damage it arrived with though. If they drag their feet, go the PayPal route.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> That’s strange. Good luck with it!



Hi,

I think the returns procedure should be the same everywhere. I also found that page about return when I was looking for it before I contacted VC. However, the button for return isn't there.

Thanks! This is starting to stress me out. I hope I get my refund soon!


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> Lining looks TERRIBLE!
> 
> Well, I’m assuming this didn’t all happen when you tried it on!  [emoji6] I reckon someone in the warehouse made free use of this jacket after the original shots!



No, the lining was already shredded like this when I received it. I was so disappointed because I assumed if it's VC that's doing the listing, it should have been described correctly. My pet peeve is torn/smelly lining, so this really sucks. I actually left comments asking about the lining, but I assumed since it was VC that was selling, then it would have been mentioned since it was inspected already.

Lesson learned. Never assume anything.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> No, the lining was already shredded like this when I received it. I was so disappointed because I assumed if it's VC that's listing, it should have been described correctly. My pet peeve is torn/smelly lining, so this really sucks.



Don’t worry too much. I’m sure you’ll get your refund.  First place, it’s a professional seller, so it is supposed to be a straightforward return for any reason within two weeks of delivery, and goodness knows why that isn’t showing up (I haven’t scoured the site to see if maybe they make an exception for themselves to the ‘professional seller’ rule but I don’t see how they could).  They will most likely sort that out and it’ll all be simple. Second, should they for some reason not do that, I think they’re likely to agree, as they should, that it can be returned in any case because it’s not as described, nor meets the criteria for good condition.  Third, there’s PayPal. Get it all in writing quickly to VC, follow up with a phone call and they’ll be able to look at the email when you call, get them to open the return button. If no useful response, go straight to PayPal. 

It may have been described correctly at the time of inspection. I’m betting that jacket was in much better condition when it was inspected, but has since been ‘borrowed’.  I have to admit though that if I buy, I only ever consider ‘Very good condition’ because I’m wary of what ‘good condition’ might mean. When I sell, 99% of items are immaculate things which I list as ‘Very good condition’ and for the 1% that has a minute flaw I call it ‘good condition’ to avoid doubt. Unfortunately not all sellers are so careful; VC themselves should be and at the very least make sure their own items comply with the conditions they set!  Honestly I think they probably do, but then something sometimes goes awry in the warehouse. 

Hope all goes well.  As others (including French people) have observed here, French customer service can be a little slow and grudging, but honestly I’ve always found VC service to be perfectly helpful and pleasant if approached positively.  Best of luck.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> Don’t worry too much. I’m sure you’ll get your refund.
> When I sell, 99% of items are immaculate things which I list as ‘Very good condition’ and for the 1% that has a minute flaw I call it ‘good condition’ to avoid doubt.



Thank you! We're the same - I list pristine as "very good" and very good as "good" so the buyer will be pleasantly surprised and so far, I have not had any return. 

I hope they will respond soon, as I don't want to call overseas, but I might have to resort to that.

Thanks again!


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Thank you! We're the same - I list pristine as "very good" and very good as "good" so the buyer will be pleasantly surprised and so far, I have not had any return.
> 
> I hope they will respond soon, as I don't want to call overseas, but I might have to resort to that.
> 
> Thanks again!



Good luck; let us know how it turns out. [emoji846]


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Yup, thanks, however there is no option to Return under Order and Sales.



It just hit me in the night — they might have automatically disabled the return option because you have the ongoing customer service query. A lot of what happens on VC is automatic, triggered by other actions/status.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> It just hit me in the night — they might have automatically disabled the return option because you have the ongoing customer service query. A lot of what happens on VC is automatic, triggered by other actions/status.



I looked for the return button before sending a query though. They need another three working days.

----

Here's the latest reply from VC:

Dear ***************

I understand your request.

Regrettably, I cannot provide you with a detailed answer, however, I have forwarded your request to our team.

The team will get back to you in a maximum delay of 3 working days, in order to keep you informed of the evolution of your query.

I thank you for your patience, and remain at your disposal should you have any other inquiries.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> I looked for the return button before sending a query though. They need another three working days.
> 
> ----
> 
> Here's the latest reply from VC:
> 
> Dear ***************
> 
> I understand your request.
> 
> Regrettably, I cannot provide you with a detailed answer, however, I have forwarded your request to our team.
> 
> The team will get back to you in a maximum delay of 3 working days, in order to keep you informed of the evolution of your query.
> 
> I thank you for your patience, and remain at your disposal should you have any other inquiries.



Ah ok. It just struck me as a possibility. 

It’s odd. Really that return to a professional offer should cover the whole thing, shouldn’t it?  Did you ask about that?  The clock can’t really start again for another 3 days just because you chased it, they need to get back to you because they haven’t done what they said in the 3 days promised. I think I’d send it back to them again and say you’re opening a PayPal dispute if they don’t reply next working day. Things do seem to get lost between departments there sometimes.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> Ah ok. It just struck me as a possibility.
> 
> It’s odd. Really that return to a professional offer should cover the whole thing, shouldn’t it?  Did you ask about that?



Yeah, in my message I mentioned that I was told they would get back to me within three working days and that did not happen. I also uploaded the pic that shows there is no return option.

I sent them a message that waiting for another three working days is unreasonable. And I would escalate to Paypal tomorrow if I do not get a definitive solution.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Yeah, in my message I mentioned that I was told they would get back to me within three working days and that did not happen. I also uploaded the pic that shows there is no return option.



That’s good then, they need to give an answer as to why that is not there. It isn’t right. If you don’t hear back by tomorrow, they’ll have to accept you’re going to take it to PayPal if they don’t get moving. Chances are they will do all the right things ... just really slowly.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> That’s good then, they need to give an answer as to why that is not there. It isn’t right. If you don’t hear back by tomorrow, they’ll have to accept you’re going to take it to PayPal if they don’t get moving. Chances are they will do all the right things ... just really slowly.



I haven't tried escalating to Paypal - is the process pretty straightforward? I'm assuming they will ask me to return the jacket to VC and refund me once tracking shows it has been delivered. But how about the return postage?


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> I haven't tried escalating to Paypal - is the process pretty straightforward? I'm assuming they will ask me to return the jacket to VC and refund me once tracking shows it has been delivered. But how about the return postage?



I’m afraid I don’t know all the details, I’ve not done it myself.  Somebody else here might step in and answer, or maybe you could look back through this thread for people who’ve done it and PM them to ask advice?  @micheniche recently did a PayPal claim but that was for a non-responsive seller and a purchase that didn’t show up.


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know all the details, I’ve not done it myself.  Somebody else here might step in and answer, or maybe you could look back through this thread for people who’ve done it and PM them to ask advice?  @micheniche recently did a PayPal claim but that was for a non-responsive seller and a purchase that didn’t show up.



Can anybody who has been through the process help answer Antigone’s questions about Vestiaire Collective and raising a PayPal dispute?


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know all the details, I’ve not done it myself.  Somebody else here might step in and answer, or maybe you could look back through this thread for people who’ve done it and PM them to ask advice?  @micheniche recently did a PayPal claim but that was for a non-responsive seller and a purchase that didn’t show up.



Anybody with experience of raising a PayPal dispute? [emoji5]


----------



## Antigone

I called Paypal yesterday, and they escalated it to a claim.

Still no reply from VC, both in the contact email, and on Paypal.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> I called Paypal yesterday, and they escalated it to a claim.
> 
> Still no reply from VC, both in the contact email, and on Paypal.



Sensible decision. Very poor of them not to respond on this quicker, I’m disappointed in them. I think they would have done, in their own good time (they’ve been good with me) but it doesn’t hurt to push them.


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> Sensible decision. Very poor of them not to respond on this quicker, I’m disappointed in them. I think they would have done, in their own good time (they’ve been good with me) but it doesn’t hurt to push them.



Yeah, Paypal said the seller is given ten days to respond to the case. But assured me that I will get my money eventually.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Yeah, Paypal said the seller is given ten days to respond to the case. But assured me that I will get my money eventually.



Sounds good. 

VC needs to up its game and respond quicker!  I wish they would; it’s such a useful platform and sometimes they make themselves look bad just by being slow. 

I expect a lot of people here would be interested to know the details of your experience as it works out. Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## micheniche

Antigone said:


> I looked for the return button before sending a query though. They need another three working days.
> 
> ----
> 
> Here's the latest reply from VC:
> 
> Dear ***************
> 
> I understand your request.
> 
> Regrettably, I cannot provide you with a detailed answer, however, I have forwarded your request to our team.
> 
> The team will get back to you in a maximum delay of 3 working days, in order to keep you informed of the evolution of your query.
> 
> I thank you for your patience, and remain at your disposal should you have any other inquiries.



This is an automated reply for sure. Recently, I am in another Paypal dispute (because loads of scammers out there). 

Escalate it Paypal. You can do it on the Activity page. It is fairly straightforward. Write your case out in detail and think of what are the possible ways the Seller (VC in this case) could refute the dispute. They normally do not. This you worry not. Do not back down and tempt to cancel the dispute. Only cancel it when it's you get your money back. Also, keep track of the emails Paypal send you (in case they need proof). If you do not reply to Paypal, the claim gets cancelled. 

Don't worry, you will get your money back for sure.


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> This is an automated reply for sure. Recently, I am in another Paypal dispute (because loads of scammers out there).
> 
> Escalate it Paypal. You can do it on the Activity page. It is fairly straightforward. Write your case out in detail and think of what are the possible ways the Seller (VC in this case) could refute the dispute. They normally do not. This you worry not. Do not back down and tempt to cancel the dispute. Only cancel it when it's you get your money back. Also, keep track of the emails Paypal send you (in case they need proof). If you do not reply to Paypal, the claim gets cancelled.
> 
> Don't worry, you will get your money back for sure.



Good advice and if the dispute can get cancelled if you don’t respond, best check junk and spam folders too, just in case!  It’s all too easy to miss one crucial aspect when you’re embroiled in something.


----------



## Antigone

Update: Paypal instructed me to return the black/brass back to the VC. However, unlike eBay, "you're responsible for any costs associated with the return."

Aaargh. So I will be out around AU $110 since I will have to ensure this and send it using EMS so it's quicker and it has signature of delivery.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> Update: Paypal instructed me to return the black/brass back to the VC. However, unlike eBay, "you're responsible for any costs associated with the return."
> 
> Aaargh. So I will be out around AU $110 since I will have to ensure this and send it using EMS so it's quicker and it has signature of delivery.



Darn. I didn’t know about that as I’ve never opened a dispute; did anybody else know?  

Is it different in different parts of the world?  Very sorry to hear it.  Better than being out for the whole amount, but far from ideal. 

So I suppose this might be a reason to delay as long as possible (another time) before opening it up with PayPal, in the hope that VC will sort it out first. 

Did they ever get back to explain why they hadn’t switched on the return option despite the item coming from a professional seller?  I suppose once the PayPal dispute was opened they took it no further themselves?


----------



## Antigone

Annie J said:


> Did they ever get back to explain why they hadn’t switched on the return option despite the item coming from a professional seller?  I suppose once the PayPal dispute was opened they took it no further themselves?



No, never got any response from VC other than the last one.

I think within France or maybe EU, they send a return label. Not sure.


----------



## Annie J

Antigone said:


> No, never got any response from VC other than the last one.
> 
> I think within France or maybe EU, they send a return label. Not sure.



I think they would have sent a return label, if they’d ever got around to responding properly in time before the PayPal dispute, but they were just so slow to respond to you that you were at risk of missing the PayPal window, so unfortunately you were placed in a situation you had to weigh up. 

I don’t know what happens in Australia, if in future you were to use a credit card to pay and take any disputes via the card company?  Maybe it would be the same as regards the return shipping cost, I don’t know.  And maybe pester VC daily by phone — I’ve always had better response by phone, or by phone and emailing to make sure it’s all in writing, than by emailing alone.  But obviously it’s expensive to call France from Australia, so that’s not ideal either. So on balance you’ve probably ended up about the same amount out of pocket either way. It isn’t fair and it’s caused by VC sending out a damaged item (which I’m sure was damaged in or borrowed from the warehouse after listing) and them being way too slow to follow up on the return issue. They can be very slow with customer service so I guess it’s always going to be a risk.  

The whole situation has been infuriating but I’m glad you’re getting most of the money back at least. I doubt that VC will reply usefully to you now, post-dispute, because I guess they will view it as case closed and I’m not sure if they technically have any more responsibility once it’s gone through PayPal. Possibly it’s worth asserting to VC that you expect to be reimbursed by them for the return costs, on two bases that are both valid — that it was a professional sale and should have been automatically returnable within two weeks of delivery, and they never replied to you about this, and that the item was not as described (according to their own criteria it did not meet ‘good condition’ standard with those ripped seams).  Worth asserting it firmly, maybe. And that you wouldn’t have had to escalate to PayPal if they had replied in the time they stated they would. But any compensation would probably be on a goodwill basis now. 

I expect you just want to draw a line under it now, though, anyway. At least you got most of the cost back. Maybe it’s not such a great platform to buy from as you’re in Australia; it seems to make resolution of any issues more expensive.  Given that there is a clash between that slow French customer service and the short window for dispute. 

Very disappointing.


----------



## micheniche

Annie J said:


> Darn. I didn’t know about that as I’ve never opened a dispute; did anybody else know?
> 
> Is it different in different parts of the world?  Very sorry to hear it.  Better than being out for the whole amount, but far from ideal.
> 
> So I suppose this might be a reason to delay as long as possible (another time) before opening it up with PayPal, in the hope that VC will sort it out first.
> 
> Did they ever get back to explain why they hadn’t switched on the return option despite the item coming from a professional seller?  I suppose once the PayPal dispute was opened they took it no further themselves?



I would argue tooth and nail to get VC to reimburse it! No way i m going to pay that kind of money for delivery! Ask VC for a refund!!!


----------



## Annie J

micheniche said:


> I would argue tooth and nail to get VC to reimburse it! No way i m going to pay that kind of money for delivery! Ask VC for a refund!!!



Certainly I would too; I’m just thinking maybe Antigone has had enough of it, and it might be technically difficult now it’s been through PayPal. If VC want to retain both a good customer and a good image you’d certainly think they’d make fair compensation here.  They’ve been way too slow and that forced her to take alternative action.


----------



## luckystar07

I want to share the most horrible shopping experience I had with Vestiare.
In the end of September I have ordered a Hermes Kelly 28 from them. The bag was described to be in Excellent condition. I pid $9500 for the bag and additional $1000 for custom fees, as the bag was coming from France.
I have received the bag to discover that all the corners are deeply scuffed to the point you can see white color. See pictures.


"
	

		
			
		

		
	












I have communicated with Vestiare and they told me to ship the bag back to them for an additional quality evaluation, which I did. They gave me the label to ship the bag to NYC.
The bag has been in their possession since 10/15, and I have not heard anything from them for 2 weeks. Finally on 10/29 they send me email with the following.

29 Oct, 14:41 CET

 Dear .....,
I'm pleased to inform you that after a leather Spa at HERMES workshop, your order is as description in our website.

Kindly find attached the photos of the corner of your bag.

As a goodwill of gesture and as an apology, we would like to propose you 200,- € reduction voucher for your next purchase at our website and your bag will send back to you within 72 hours.

Would you kindly let us know whether you agree with the suggested approach."

They send me pictures showing the recolored corners of the bag. Anyone who is familiar with Hermes SPA would know that it takes very long time and there is no way it could have been done in 2 weeks of time.

I have responded that I am not willing to accept the bag that was recolored and want my money back including custom fees.

I have never heard back since and its been another week now. When I call them - they tell me they are still reviewing it and will get back to me within 48h. I've been told this 3 times already. They refuse to provide a phone number of any supervisor.

I have filed a claim with my CC company and they issued me temporarily credit. I am pretty hopeful to get my $9500 back, but they told me that getting $1000 custom fees will be hard. I paid customs fees to DHL and technically they did what they are supposed to - delivered the bag.

I am really stressed out with this, for over 3 weeks now - I do not have either bag or money. To me this is a fraud.

If anyone might have any idea on how to get back customs fees - I'd really appreciate that!

And STAY AWAY from this company!!!


----------



## Annie J

luckystar07 said:


> I want to share the most horrible shopping experience I had with Vestiare.
> In the end of September I have ordered a Hermes Kelly 28 from them. The bag was described to be in Excellent condition. I pid $9500 for the bag and additional $1000 for custom fees, as the bag was coming from France.
> I have received the bag to discover that all the corners are deeply scuffed to the point you can see white color. See pictures.
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243834
> View attachment 4243835
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243834
> View attachment 4243835
> 
> 
> 
> I have communicated with Vestiare and they told me to ship the bag back to them for an additional quality evaluation, which I did. They gave me the label to ship the bag to NYC.
> The bag has been in their possession since 10/15, and I have not heard anything from them for 2 weeks. Finally on 10/29 they send me email with the following.
> 
> 29 Oct, 14:41 CET
> 
> Dear .....,
> I'm pleased to inform you that after a leather Spa at HERMES workshop, your order is as description in our website.
> 
> Kindly find attached the photos of the corner of your bag.
> 
> As a goodwill of gesture and as an apology, we would like to propose you 200,- € reduction voucher for your next purchase at our website and your bag will send back to you within 72 hours.
> 
> Would you kindly let us know whether you agree with the suggested approach."
> 
> They send me pictures showing the recolored corners of the bag. Anyone who is familiar with Hermes SPA would know that it takes very long time and there is no way it could have been done in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> I have responded that I am not willing to accept the bag that was recolored and want my money back including custom fees.
> 
> I have never heard back since and its been another week now. When I call them - they tell me they are still reviewing it and will get back to me within 48h. I've been told this 3 times already. They refuse to provide a phone number of any supervisor.
> 
> I have filed a claim with my CC company and they issued me temporarily credit. I am pretty hopeful to get my $9500 back, but they told me that getting $1000 custom fees will be hard. I paid customs fees to DHL and technically they did what they are supposed to - delivered the bag.
> 
> I am really stressed out with this, for over 3 weeks now - I do not have either bag or money. To me this is a fraud.
> 
> If anyone might have any idea on how to get back customs fees - I'd really appreciate that!
> 
> And STAY AWAY from this company!!!



It sounds very disappointing for you if the bag wasn’t in the condition it was sold as. Would you be happy to share the VC item reference number?  it would be interesting to see how they sold it, as another member here has recently received an item not as described.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Be cautious with Vestiaire Collective. They do not check their items the way that they claim they do. I’ve read many stories of people receiving fake bags (with no help or even response). I myself have received very damaged or stained items and have had to call to complain multiple times only to have them say that I could “resell the item minus commission”, which is absurd. Their commission is also very very high - they now change the commission as they please on every item - anywhere between 30-35 percent (I spoke to a rep on the phone). And they double charge for shipping - you as a buyer pay for it at checkout, and they also claim that a part of their high commission has to do with “shipping costs”. [emoji849] they are definitely on the shady side but have poured tons of money into good marketing and that’s why they are doing fairly well. If you google “Vestiaire Collective reviews” you can read all of these stories for yourself. They have many, many pissed off customers.


----------



## Annie J

threewhitefeathers said:


> Be cautious with Vestiaire Collective. They do not check their items the way that they claim they do. I’ve read many stories of people receiving fake bags (with no help or even response). I myself have received very damaged or stained items and have had to call to complain multiple times only to have them say that I could “resell the item minus commission”, which is absurd. Their commission is also very very high - they now change the commission as they please on every item - anywhere between 30-35 percent (I spoke to a rep on the phone). And they double charge for shipping - you as a buyer pay for it at checkout, and they also claim that a part of their high commission has to do with “shipping costs”. [emoji849] they are definitely on the shady side but have poured tons of money into good marketing and that’s why they are doing well. If you google Vestiaire Collective you can read all of these stories for yourself. They have many, many pissed off customers.



They do have unhappy customers, but there are happy ones too. I’ve bought and sold a great deal with no real issues, and have written a lot of posts about it here. There’s no doubt their customer service is not the best on a large number of occasions. At other times it’s fine. Quality control can be erratic. All the handbags I’ve bought have been authentic and in the condition described. It’s a resale platform with some protections, some risks, and variable efficiency, so you have always to proceed with caution and decide what risks you are comfortable with. Some problems perceived are down to users not recognising what VC is and what the terms of business are, some are real problems that should not occur and unfortunately people end up having a headache over sorting them out. 

You don’t have to take the reselling option if the item was not as described. You can dispute it, either directly with them (not that they will make it easy, they are very slow and will always try to get you to take the option that benefits them most) or with your credit card company or PayPal. 

Whether the item was as described can sometimes of course be a matter of interpretation, so make sure you get all the pictures and details you need before buying so that you have something to hold them to.  

If it was legitimately as described but you don’t want to keep it you can re-list it for the price you paid, and in fact VC does NOT take commission on the resale as long as you put it back on sale within the timeframe specified (there is a button in your account).  There is of course no guarantee that it will sell again at the price you paid, so you may take a loss. 

If it was from a professional seller you can return it for refund within two weeks of receipt anyway. Occasionally there seem to be glitches with this (see Antigone’s experience a few posts back).


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Annie J said:


> They do have unhappy customers, but there are happy ones too. I’ve bought and sold a great deal with no real issues, and have written a lot of posts about it here. There’s no doubt their customer service is not the best on a large number of occasions. At other times it’s fine. Quality control can be erratic. All the handbags I’ve bought have been authentic and in the condition described. It’s a resale platform with some protections, some risks, and variable efficiency, so you have always to proceed with caution and decide what risks you are comfortable with. Some problems perceived are down to users not recognising what VC is and what the terms of business are, some are real problems that should not occur and unfortunately people end up having a headache over sorting them out.
> 
> You don’t have to take the reselling option if the item was not as described. You can dispute it, either directly with them (not that they will make it easy, they are very slow and will always try to get you to take the option that benefits them most) or with your credit card company or PayPal.
> 
> Whether the item was as described can sometimes of course be a matter of interpretation, so make sure you get all the pictures and details you need before buying so that you have something to hold them to.
> 
> If it was legitimately as described but you don’t want to keep it you can re-list it for the price you paid, and in fact VC does NOT take commission on the resale as long as you put it back on sale within the timeframe specified (there is a button in your account).  There is of course no guarantee that it will sell again at the price you paid, so you may take a loss.
> 
> If it was from a professional seller you can return it for refund within two weeks of receipt anyway. Occasionally there seem to be glitches with this (see Antigone’s experience a few posts back).



I’m sorry but honestly you sound like a fake reviewer working for vestiaire. Let people tell their stories without having to negate it with 10 additional positive” comments. This company is totally all about the money and don’t give a damn about their customers and future buyers should know this before giving up their hard earned money.


----------



## EmilyM111

threewhitefeathers said:


> Be cautious with Vestiaire Collective. They do not check their items the way that they claim they do. I’ve read many stories of people receiving fake bags (with no help or even response). I myself have received very damaged or stained items and have had to call to complain multiple times only to have them say that I could “resell the item minus commission”, which is absurd. Their commission is also very very high - they now change the commission as they please on every item - anywhere between 30-35 percent (I spoke to a rep on the phone). And they double charge for shipping - you as a buyer pay for it at checkout, and they also claim that a part of their high commission has to do with “shipping costs”. [emoji849] they are definitely on the shady side but have poured tons of money into good marketing and that’s why they are doing fairly well. If you google “Vestiaire Collective reviews” you can read all of these stories for yourself. They have many, many pissed off customers.



While I'm not a fan of VC as you can tell from my posts, the seller's shipping is covered by them (included of course in very high commission). I was able to send my bags via DHL express service which always landed the bag in Paris next day - recently I had to pay £75 for similar service from the UK to Belgium. As a buyer I pay (sorry if I'm incorrect, can't remember) - £7 and my understanding is that this covers them sending the item from Paris to me.


----------



## Annie J

threewhitefeathers said:


> I’m sorry but honestly you sound like a fake réviser working for vestiaire.



Oh honestly, no!  Goodness, I don’t think VC could be bothered to get up and do anything so much like hard work!  I came on here to try to help out!  Did I not post that I think VC is far from perfect?  Look back over all my posts, you’ll see where I’m coming from.  I think we all, buyers and sellers (most of us are both) have an interest in the existence of a useful platform, so it’s worth working out what works and what doesn’t.  

I mean I sell my unused items on Vestiaire (at a big loss - hate their pricing) so I find it useful — thank goodness I think I’ve sold about everything that I want to now, and am slowing down the buying of both new and pre-owned, so I doubt I’ll be using it much more now. But I have bought quite a bit — actually really good things, I’ve been careful and lucky — and have picked up a lot about what people can do to protect themselves. I so often see people here fed up with the experience and feeling they can’t do a thing about it, but there’s a lot they can do. 

Honestly, people quite often come on here really upset, and I’m sitting here thinking they needn’t be so worried because there are straightforward ways to sort it out. I freely acknowledge VC is very much less than perfect.  These problems ought never to happen, without doubt, and I’m just saying we all take risks when we buy preowned. I’ve read this forum a lot and I can’t find anyone saying that any platform is without problems. 

I’ve posted lots of tips on how I stay safe on VC and I thought they would be helpful. Such as asking for extra photos of details, especially with such a high-price item as a Kelly, checking out the seller, their sold items, etc., communicating with the seller before buying to get a feel for them etc.  There are loads of posts here on how to do that, from me and from other people. There’s no solid gold protection against a shifty seller (or buyer, actually), a bad day in quality control, and French customer service always putting the company first before eventually doing the right thing (mostly, not always) but there’s quite a lot we CAN do to protect ourselves from poor purchases before we push the button, and ways to get our money back after it if the item is not as described. 

Lots of people seem to misunderstand what VC is, and what the terms and conditions are. 

I was interested in how this Kelly was sold because if it was sold as ‘Very Good condition’ (they don’t actually have a category ‘excellent’) then it’s clear that it was not as described and the lady who bought it will be able to get her money back. 

Just looked at a similar one on their site and it is quite clear that if the bag was sold as ‘Very good condition’ and the damaged corners were not pictured or described, then it should have been rejected at quality control on the specific basis that it had damaged corners, which are listed as a reason for rejection of the item if described as ‘Very Good’ condition. Therefore the buyer can open a dispute: if VC doesn’t get its act together to refund, then the buyer can sort it out through CC provider or PayPal which some people find quicker. They are masters of the delay, so sometimes people have had to decide whether to give them any more time or go straight to CC/PayPal before the deadline for disputes. Once it’s a CC or PayPal dispute it’s quite likely they will stop communicating but if there’s something that’s not been covered by the dispute payout, then people might want to keep pushing. She will get her money back one way or the other, hopefully including any additional shipping fees or taxes/duties but that might be complicated. 

Also I wanted to point out that if it was described as ‘Very good condition’ then it would not be acceptable for VC to refurbish it and send it back to the buyer — even if it was done by Hermès — because repair is also a criterion which VC cites as a reason for rejection of any  item in the ‘Very Good’ category. 




However if it was only sold as ‘Good condition’ these factors wouldn’t apply because they don’t appear in the criteria for ‘Good condition’. 

I posted lots of stuff here with the exact purpose of helping people protect themselves before buying, because VC doesn’t make a lot of it very clear. Also a lot of people don’t read through what is explained by VC before they buy, unfortunately. I tried to address the questions I had myself before I ever used them and was deeply suspicious as I had never bought or sold pre-owned before. Thought it would be useful. 

I’ve quite often heard people say that VC takes commission if you resell, and that is not true, as long as you re-list in the stated timeframe, that’s all. It worries people. I thought it myself to begin with. 

I aim to dispel negative AND positive myths, they both cause trouble for buyers and sellers. It’s much better for us all if we share experiences and get the facts, otherwise why would we be here?


----------



## Annie J

eurogirl1 said:


> I agree with you, future customers should know all ins and outs, although I don’t think that @Annie J works for Vestiaire, I believe that she is a seller on Vestiaire and probably honest one, so she has more positive and forgiving outlook. But I agree , one should be very cautious, if decides to shop on Vestiaire. They as good, as their sellers . If the seller is honest, you in luck, if not, Vestiaire as company sucks in helping you to solve the problem.
> It’s like you shop privately, they are just there , to collect fees



Thanks!  (Though I do hope I’m more than PROBABLY honest )

Most of what I’ve posted has been about making sure you work out as far as possible that your seller is ok, because although VC isn’t dishonest, it’s often less than competent. 

Oh gosh, I’ve got people thinking I’m working for VC!  No, I want them to work WELL for us. I haven’t had to be too forgiving because on the whole I’ve had good experiences. They actually have sorted out bad seller and bad buyer problems for me.  It’s not all bad.  We’re always going to hear more about the bad than the good. And the bad shouldn’t exist, but it does.


----------



## Annie J

threewhitefeathers said:


> I’m sorry but honestly you sound like a fake reviewer working for vestiaire. Let people tell their stories without having to negate it with 10 additional positive” comments. This company is totally all about the money and don’t give a damn about their customers and future buyers should know this before giving up their hard earned money.



I’d just like to register that threewhitefeathers edited her post after I posted my reply to it, so it may appear that my reply is off beam. 

I’m not negating anything. I’m trying to offer perspective, advice and warnings. 

Of course they’re about the money.  They’re a business. With variable customer service, and erratic quality control. As I’ve said. 

I didn’t realise trying to be helpful was going to get me in so much trouble. I wanted to post the sort of advice I would have liked to have before I used VC. It troubles me that people get into trouble if they don’t go in with their eyes open. 

I’m not sure how that can be interpreted as fake. 

I think I’ll bow out now; I was trying to help, it obviously went wrong. 

PurseForum is my first venture into social media — think I might be starting to discover why people avoid it.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Annie J said:


> Oh honestly, no!  Goodness, I don’t think VC could be bothered to get up and do anything so much like hard work!  I came on here to try to help out!  Did I not post that I think VC is far from perfect?  Look back over all my posts, you’ll see where I’m coming from.  I think we all, buyers and sellers (most of us are both) have an interest in the existence of a useful platform, so it’s worth working out what works and what doesn’t.
> 
> I mean I sell my unused items on Vestiaire (at a big loss - hate their pricing) so I find it useful — thank goodness I think I’ve sold about everything that I want to now, and am slowing down the buying of both new and pre-owned, so I doubt I’ll be using it much more now. But I have bought quite a bit — actually really good things, I’ve been careful and lucky — and have picked up a lot about what people can do to protect themselves. I so often see people here fed up with the experience and feeling they can’t do a thing about it, but there’s a lot they can do.
> 
> Honestly, people quite often come on here really upset, and I’m sitting here thinking they needn’t be so worried because there are straightforward ways to sort it out. I freely acknowledge VC is very much less than perfect.  These problems ought never to happen, without doubt, and I’m just saying we all take risks when we buy preowned. I’ve read this forum a lot and I can’t find anyone saying that any platform is without problems.
> 
> I’ve posted lots of tips on how I stay safe on VC and I thought they would be helpful. Such as asking for extra photos of details, especially with such a high-price item as a Kelly, checking out the seller, their sold items, etc., communicating with the seller before buying to get a feel for them etc.  There are loads of posts here on how to do that, from me and from other people. There’s no solid gold protection against a shifty seller (or buyer, actually), a bad day in quality control, and French customer service always putting the company first before eventually doing the right thing (mostly, not always) but there’s quite a lot we CAN do to protect ourselves from poor purchases before we push the button, and ways to get our money back after it if the item is not as described.
> 
> Lots of people seem to misunderstand what VC is, and what the terms and conditions are.
> 
> I was interested in how this Kelly was sold because if it was sold as ‘Very Good condition’ (they don’t actually have a category ‘excellent’) then it’s clear that it was not as described and the lady who bought it will be able to get her money back.
> 
> Just looked at a similar one on their site and it is quite clear that if the bag was sold as ‘Very good condition’ and the damaged corners were not pictured or described, then it should have been rejected at quality control on the specific basis that it had damaged corners, which are listed as a reason for rejection of the item if described as ‘Very Good’ condition. Therefore the buyer can open a dispute: if VC doesn’t get its act together to refund, then the buyer can sort it out through CC provider or PayPal which some people find quicker. They are masters of the delay, so sometimes people have had to decide whether to give them any more time or go straight to CC/PayPal before the deadline for disputes. Once it’s a CC or PayPal dispute it’s quite likely they will stop communicating but if there’s something that’s not been covered by the dispute payout, then people might want to keep pushing. She will get her money back one way or the other, hopefully including any additional shipping fees or taxes/duties but that might be complicated.
> 
> Also I wanted to point out that if it was described as ‘Very good condition’ then it would not be acceptable for VC to refurbish it and send it back to the buyer — even if it was done by Hermès — because repair is also a criterion which VC cites as a reason for rejection of any  item in the ‘Very Good’ category.
> 
> View attachment 4244098
> 
> 
> However if it was only sold as ‘Good condition’ these factors wouldn’t apply because they don’t appear in the criteria for ‘Good condition’.
> 
> I posted lots of stuff here with the exact purpose of helping people protect themselves before buying, because VC doesn’t make a lot of it very clear. Also a lot of people don’t read through what is explained by VC before they buy, unfortunately. I tried to address the questions I had myself before I ever used them and was deeply suspicious as I had never bought or sold pre-owned before. Thought it would be useful.
> 
> I’ve quite often heard people say that VC takes commission if you resell, and that is not true, as long as you re-list in the stated timeframe, that’s all. It worries people. I thought it myself to begin with.
> 
> I aim to dispel negative AND positive myths, they both cause trouble for buyers and sellers. It’s much better for us all if we share experiences and get the facts, otherwise why would we be here?


No matter what is your leading motivation the @threewhitefeathers is right that posting every time long comments after someone post about negative experience look like spamming negative reviews with many positive ones. That makes it difficult to find useful comments here and distracts the attention of potential buyers in VC which can cost them money.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Monsieur Candie said:


> No matter what is your leading motivation the @threewhitefeathers is right that posting every time long comments after someone post about negative experience look like spamming negative reviews with many positive ones. That makes it difficult to find useful comments here and distracts the attention of potential buyers in VC which can cost them money.



My point exactly. Thank you Monsieur Candie. Annie J, if you are sincere, which I gather that you are, please do not be offended. You have a right to reply and share your thoughts.


----------



## nicole0612

luckystar07 said:


> I want to share the most horrible shopping experience I had with Vestiare.
> In the end of September I have ordered a Hermes Kelly 28 from them. The bag was described to be in Excellent condition. I pid $9500 for the bag and additional $1000 for custom fees, as the bag was coming from France.
> I have received the bag to discover that all the corners are deeply scuffed to the point you can see white color. See pictures.
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243834
> View attachment 4243835
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243833
> View attachment 4243834
> View attachment 4243835
> 
> 
> 
> I have communicated with Vestiare and they told me to ship the bag back to them for an additional quality evaluation, which I did. They gave me the label to ship the bag to NYC.
> The bag has been in their possession since 10/15, and I have not heard anything from them for 2 weeks. Finally on 10/29 they send me email with the following.
> 
> 29 Oct, 14:41 CET
> 
> Dear .....,
> I'm pleased to inform you that after a leather Spa at HERMES workshop, your order is as description in our website.
> 
> Kindly find attached the photos of the corner of your bag.
> 
> As a goodwill of gesture and as an apology, we would like to propose you 200,- € reduction voucher for your next purchase at our website and your bag will send back to you within 72 hours.
> 
> Would you kindly let us know whether you agree with the suggested approach."
> 
> They send me pictures showing the recolored corners of the bag. Anyone who is familiar with Hermes SPA would know that it takes very long time and there is no way it could have been done in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> I have responded that I am not willing to accept the bag that was recolored and want my money back including custom fees.
> 
> I have never heard back since and its been another week now. When I call them - they tell me they are still reviewing it and will get back to me within 48h. I've been told this 3 times already. They refuse to provide a phone number of any supervisor.
> 
> I have filed a claim with my CC company and they issued me temporarily credit. I am pretty hopeful to get my $9500 back, but they told me that getting $1000 custom fees will be hard. I paid customs fees to DHL and technically they did what they are supposed to - delivered the bag.
> 
> I am really stressed out with this, for over 3 weeks now - I do not have either bag or money. To me this is a fraud.
> 
> If anyone might have any idea on how to get back customs fees - I'd really appreciate that!
> 
> And STAY AWAY from this company!!!



I can offer two thoughts.
1) I sold an item that had been through the H spa and the buyer wanted the receipt from the H spa. This was after the sale was concluded and paid out. The buyer emailed Vestiare, who emailed me and asked for a photo of the spa receipt to give to the buyer.  Therefore, could you ask Vestiare for a spa receipt to either prove that it did or did not go through the H spa? I am wondering since they are actually in Paris, perhaps FSH is their local store and they are treated as a VIP customer. When my spa items get sent to Paris from the US it takes forever to get them back. However, when it can be serviced by a local store it is much quicker.
2) You can call the 1-800 number for customs and with proof of the cancelled transaction through your credit card etc you can be refunded customs charges. There are threads on tpf dealing with customs questions - try this one to get detailed advice and current recommendations, it is called:
*"Tips/Advice for customs, VAT, etc."*


----------



## miss goose

miss goose said:


> I received a email off vc yesterday to say they have received them and will recheck and be in touch as soon as they can,  so will have to wait what they say


Well I’ve waited the quoted 14 days that they said it would take so I emailed again and now they say , they can’t answer my question , have passed my email on to the expert quaility controls team and they aim to get back to me in 3 days,  this is turning out to be a joke , 
I don’t think I wil purchase off them again as their customer service is awful x


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am a VC newbie and just made a purchase of a Chanel skirt. I read this thread which made me nervous. However, I always wanted this particular skirt (from A/W 2017 collection) but my local store never ordered this style. I checked the seller who has had good number of sales and has a "trusted" status. The other items she has for sale all look legit so I pulled the trigger via offering. When I checked out, I was able to use my master card to pay via 3 interest free monthly instalments using splitit facility linked on VC check out screen. So far so good! Fingers crossed that the item arrives quickly and as described!


----------



## luckystar07

Thank you for everybody's comments and suggestions!

To answer few questions: the bag was on VC web site in a category "very good" which is the highest quality they have on a web site. The seller described it to be "in Excellent condition".

I have disputed  charges with my CC company and I am sure they will sort it out. 
However, this is not the experience I am  expecting to have. I have lost hours of my time, which I will never get back. I live in the US and demand the highest customer service, otherwise I will take my business elsewhere. 

There are companies that allow returns no questions asked with free shipping both ways - I will stick with them from now on.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

luckystar07 said:


> Thank you for everybody's comments and suggestions!
> 
> To answer few questions: the bag was on VC web site in a category "very good" which is the highest quality they have on a web site. The seller described it to be "in Excellent condition".
> 
> I have disputed  charges with my CC company and I am sure they will sort it out.
> However, this is not the experience I am  expecting to have. I have lost hours of my time, which I will never get back. I live in the US and demand the highest customer service, otherwise I will take my business elsewhere.
> 
> There are companies that allow returns no questions asked with free shipping both ways - I will stick with them from now on.


Next time look at Fashionphile or some other local trusted store for used/new Hermes bag. They sell items with a lot detailed pictures, returns with them are easy and they take authenticity very seriously.  They also offer lifetime return policy for non authentic items.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

luckystar07 said:


> Thank you for everybody's comments and suggestions!
> 
> To answer few questions: the bag was on VC web site in a category "very good" which is the highest quality they have on a web site. The seller described it to be "in Excellent condition".
> 
> I have disputed  charges with my CC company and I am sure they will sort it out.
> However, this is not the experience I am  expecting to have. I have lost hours of my time, which I will never get back. I live in the US and demand the highest customer service, otherwise I will take my business elsewhere.
> 
> There are companies that allow returns no questions asked with free shipping both ways - I will stick with them from now on.



I’m originally from San Francisco and have moved to France 4 years ago. I can tell you from experience that the French unfortunately are absolutely disappointing when it comes to customer service. In America, there is a general standard of “the customer is always right”. Here in France (and VC is a french company) the motto seems to be “we really don’t care” - especially when it comes to refunds. Not trying to be negative but this is just a warning to you when you are corresponding with their representatives. But my advice would be to remain calm and hold your ground with them - be annoyingly persistent if you have to.


----------



## Annie J

Saying goodbye!  Part 1 of 4!

Feel free to skip past this post if you wish!  It’s quite long and I’m going to have to split it into parts ...

I seem to have attracted the unwanted attention of a couple of mild conspiracy theorists who have tried to cast my efforts to help and share as sinister, so I’m going to delete my account soon (if that’s possible), because I’m not interested in being drawn into any sort of exaggerated outrage or negativity. 

I retain an open mind about these two people’s motivation and assume that their rudeness is based on misunderstanding rather than anything worse. 

I think that monsieurcandie, from posts I’ve seen elsewhere in the forum, is crusading against fakes and on behalf of authenticators generally.  This is entirely reasonable (I’ve pointed out here before that I’ve spotted fakes on VC and have warned about it; I just don’t think it’s an intentional conspiracy or quite as high a proportion of their listings as the impression given by some). Sometimes when people feel strongly about something it can make them less than objective and leave them seeing sinister motivations where there are none. 

Let’s be civil to each other!  And keep things in perspective. We are none of us forced to engage in the pre-owned market, but we might as well share our experiences to make it less confusing. Let’s avoid myths and mistakes, and look at what the real problems are, and what we can do to avoid them if we’re going to get into it. 

If you read what I actually said rather than monsieurcandie and threewhitefeathers’ interpretations, you see that I have tried to offer a bit of perspective that might help people who DO want to use VC, to do so more safely. You don’t have to accept my conclusions and I’m not obscuring anybody’s wholly valid complaints about VC. No spamming here, just hoping to clear fog.  It’s entirely possible that this is a futile and naive endeavour!  But hey ho!

If somebody posts a simple error about VC because they’ve misunderstood the process (which I did myself in the beginning), and the error is something people often worry about, and correcting will help people have less worry, it’s reasonable to correct.  It’s meant to help. That’s not fakery!  There’s no point railing against something mistaken; that doesn’t help anybody. 

So ... please note that threewhitefeathers’ description of my post was inaccurate/misguided. She said I was ‘negating’ someone’s bad experience with ‘10 positive comments’, but I hope you’ll see that actually I was trying to correct a factual misunderstanding about re-listing, which is often repeated here, and doesn’t help any of us. 

And I was hoping to reassure @luckystar07 that she’d have straightforward grounds for getting her money back if the item wasn’t as described.  I had a look at VC’s criteria for rejecting an item sold as in ‘Very Good’ condition, and was able to point out that they’ve breached their own criteria regarding damaged corners AND the repair; it’s a solid basis for a complaint giving @luckystar07 useful information to specifically challenge VC with.  It’s also worth noting that VC did actually ask her to confirm whether she was happy with the resolution they offered. She was at liberty to say she wasn’t accepting it, and I believe she has — they are being outrageously slow in getting back to her since, and I suspect they often drag their feet in the hope that customers will tire of waiting and settle for less.  As I’ve said before.  We’re not totally without protection here, so people suffer unnecessary levels of anxiety, which I aimed to allay a little, because I know how horrible it feels. 

I write long posts — if I’m going to say anything at all, I feel a responsibility to make sure I’ve got very little nuance of what I mean across so I don’t mislead anyone. My bad [emoji847]. It’s ok, you don’t HAVE to read it all!


----------



## Annie J

Part 2 of 4!

Feel free to skip the post!

Contd ... 

This thread is an invitation to share experiences, and anybody is entitled to do so.  Nobody should be bullied out of the forum because other people have a different perspective.  That’s one way that we end up with ‘fake news’.  

My experiences with VC, as buyer and seller, have been more or less ok, and I think that bears repeating because very few people ever post about their good experiences of anything, but most will post about their bad ones. Which worries people. So lets’s work out what the worst shortcomings of VC are and, if we want to use the platform, go in with our eyes open. 

I have been in situations where there was a problem, and I thought VC were never going to get their act together and sort it out, but in the end they did. Just REALLY slowly. Sometimes people jump in ahead of the resolution and get worried. And sometime the resolution VC offers is straightforwardly, completely unacceptable.  It’s erratic. It shouldn’t be.

Contd... !


----------



## Annie J

Contd. Part 3 of 4!
No obligation to read!

I noticed that a lot of problems people were having were based on a misunderstanding of what VC is and does, as well as based on their less than efficient and often disinterested customer service. I have a love/hate relationship with them, but I see no earthly use in only moaning instead of working out what we can and can’t expect from it or how to sort out problems if they arise!  My intention is not to defend VC (though I don’t see why people shouldn’t point it out when a given problem is not their fault) but to throw a little light and help people protect themselves against its evasions and numbingly slow customer service, so they don’t waste time and lose money on pursuing futile complaints on the wrong grounds while the clock ticks (because few businesses give people their money back if legitimate terms of business and any legal requirements upon them have not been breached). Go in wise, get straight to the grounds on which VC has no defence, and make problems less likely to arise in the first place. This sadly seems to be the way the world is going, though, with some people more interested in trashing everything than understanding it, proceeding with caution, and holding businesses or anybody else to the actual standards they should be held to, rather than flounder around wasting time, energy and money on futile complaints. 

Of course, @monsieurcandie, you can google and find thousands of negative reviews about VC — you can do that about anything. (TPF too!) Some of them will be genuine, some of them will be based on misunderstandings, some of them will be invented. I had a fabulous meal with great service the other day at a restaurant I nearly didn’t go to because of bad reviews. Maybe I caught them on a good day and the negative reviews were all true; maybe some of them were fake, for whatever motivation; maybe I’ll have a terrible meal next time I go. We all know to assess anonymous postings with caution, and weigh up for ourselves how much credence we place in them. 

I stumbled across TPF when I was looking for advice about how to take care of my new expensive bags, noticed the VC thread and thought I might be able to offer a bit of clarity on some of the issues people have problems with, mainly because I wished I’d had that sort of info when I started using VC to buy things and to sell some of the things I shouldn’t have bought in the first place!  I hope some of the stuff I’ve posted has been useful.  As I said all through, I don’t have significant experience of other platforms — not even eBay  — so I can’t compare, and offer my experiences in that light. 

Make your complaint effective by knowing your grounds!

Continued ...


----------



## Annie J

Continued, part 4 of 4: no obligation to read!

To anybody looking to this thread for info or advice, I would say:

— Never spend money you can’t AFFORD to risk losing on a pre-owned item you would like to own but don’t really NEED.  Not everything is a conspiracy, and it’s not particularly helpful to insist that it is, but there are scammers, and even those that aren’t scamming can be much less than satisfactory. The secondary market is useful, and it should be better, but the reality is that is imperfect, and there’s no point being unrealistic and throwing your money away. 
— Read through this thread to get tips from people who have had bad AND good experiences on VC, weigh up what you believe is genuine and useful. 
— Do your own research, check the terms and conditions, and get the actual FACTS about how the platform legitimately operates  — no need to come to TPF to find out what VC’s policies are — this is not VC here, and any of us may be wrong. 
— Recognise that the ‘condition’ of pre-owned goods is subjective and open to challenge, so check the specific criteria and get more photos. 
— If your purchase does not meet the stated criteria, act quickly and keep the pressure on VC because the clock may be ticking and you might run out of time to raise a dispute in PayPal or with your CC company of VC drags its feet too long without coming up with a useful resolution. 
— If VC seems to have proceeded in accordance with the T&Cs and procedures you signed up for when you used them, but you still think the outcome is unfair, check that the grounds you make your complaint on are solid in terms of consumer law — because you could be wasting valuable time arguing for compensation on the wrong basis. Get straight to the FACTS about what Vestiaire Collective DOES HAVE TO DO for you rather trying to get them to do things they DON’T have to do, or you might waste your window of opportunity for redress. They are an imperfect company, they take advantage of what they can, but I don’t believe they are evil. Caveat emptor. 

I’m sure my comments will soon be buried in a pile of those yet to come from others, but I hope enough people will see this so that my efforts will not have been in vain!  I hate to see people lose their money and peace of mind whether it’s because they’ve made a mistake themselves or because VC hasn’t done right by them. 

There have been some really fun and interesting threads elsewhere on the forum — thank you to the ladies involved for sharing your wit, perspectives and experience!

All the best of luck to anyone with an outstanding dispute; I hope it all goes well. 

Be Excellent to Each Other! [emoji6]


----------



## threewhitefeathers

eurogirl1 said:


> I think Annie J , you are taking the wrong way. You live in Europe, so your outlook about customer service and what corporations should provide differs from the US ladies.
> I can relate to both sides, because I am from Europe, but now I live in US for 20 years. Plus run businesses.
> And business is business. I don’t agree that you should not buy the preowned items, even if you can buy everything from Boutique. I pretty soon, going to be able to purchase anything I want at full price, but I still love to get deals, or items (I shop mostly Chanel) from earlier years collections.
> Business is business period!
> And it should be done correctly. The reason that companies like Vestiaire get away, is not enough competition.
> In US markets are so competitive,that companies have to perform. It’s Consumer market . In Europe, it’s Corporation market.
> It’s not fair! Also in US, most of companies, such Ebay, uses feedback, for both-buyer and seller. So the buyer can make a right decision, according to the sellers performance. Also most companies, including Ebay, right away respond. At any time you can reach someone on the phone, no chasing, waiting. Of course, it’s not realistic to expect, that all customers are happy, but not to that extent, then you purchase expensive item, and so called control, don’t check ( it’s so many fakes, and common if it says, that item is in excellent condition, and you receive with all scabbed corners, and more so, instead refunding right away, you telling customer to wait, and sending to patch up, and try still to sell , and then customer says no I don’t want to, you still make customer wait, it is a scam. I am sorry how else you could call it!
> Again as I said, I used once and my experience were great, but no thanks to Vestiaire. The seller was honest . If the seller would not be honest, I would be experiencing the same problem as so many here.
> So it’s good to have thread, for ppl who want to purchase to be warned. And if they decide to purchase, what precautions they should take. And tips , how to ruled out if the seller is honest.
> It’s very important.
> Honestly, I can’t say, that I will never purchase from them again. But if I can find the item on another site, even if I have to pay more, I would choose the other. If not , I would be very cautious, as I always am when shop in resale markets. No need to be offended.
> It’s simple business is business. And it doesn’t matter how you call it-scammers, evil, bottom line, is definitely, the company who does not care about their customer and using it against consumer, because of lack of competition. And they will do that, until another big company, who does better job, emerge .




I do have much more to say but I will keep it simple as I need to get on with my night, but people should be reminded why companies like VC exist. They are meant as a middle man to protect both buyers and sellers against fraudulent activity. Now one of the things VC always likes to put front and center in their marketing is that they have a highly specialized team of authenticators in their Parisian office whose sole purpose is to carefully hand check each item for accuracy of description and of course authenticity (sounds very glamorous). This of course helps take the “sting” out of their outrageous 30-35% commission because you are paying to insure yourself that you will not be spending thousands of dollars/euros on a fake or damaged item. 

Well I can contest firsthand to the fact that these “authenticators” are not doing their job as I’ve received some ridiculously damaged / stained items from them - it was literally as if they received it, threw the VC tag on it, and shipped it out without even so much as a glance at the item. This infuriated me and I knew from that point that I would never be buying super high ticket items with them - it would have been way too risky. Then I go on to read horror stories of people who received very very bad replica/fake handbags from them with either no response or an “invitation” to resell the item ?!?! THIS is complete deception. They are essentially NOT doing their job - a job which they heavily advertise and which we as the consumer pay for at a hefty price. (I consider the buyer to also be paying for the commission, as sellers are forced to raise their pricing due to the elevated commission fees). They do not authenticate items properly, they do not “carefully check” the item, they do not refer back to the original item description to make sure that it matches what the seller was describing. The worst part is that when caught out on their flagrant errors, they take little to no accountability and put the responsibility onto the buyer, which is absolutely appalling and wrong. 

So my question is - where does that 35 percent commission go if it’s not going into quality control ? Well I think we can all guess that one. 

I do feel sorry for all the people who have been fooled and are in a very expensive predicament now - wishing you all the best and stay vigilant !

Ps - and @ Annie J, nobody is trying to hurt or bully you. This is an open internet forum and people are going to express their opinions. No harm intended to you at all. You have to have a tough skin to use the Internet or you’ll get chewed to pieces, dear. I do hope you stay on purseforum as you seem very knowledgeable and enthusiastic to help.


----------



## Antigone

Update on the damaged jacket:

I contacted VC and requested that they provide the return shipping fee, since the item is significantly not as described (SNAD). Of course, no response from them.

I called Paypal, and according to Paypal, they can only legally collect the money I paid VC, and they can't force them to pay for the return shipping even if it's a SNAD case.

Now I'm out $110 (return shipping cost). My original money is being held up until VC confirms delivery (let's hope they won't take their own sweet time like they did with my emails) and it's been a colossal waste of time. And I thought eBay was problematic - now I'm learning to appreciate it more! 

It will take a very very special item at a very good price/deal for me to buy again from VC.


----------



## miss goose

Hi
Just to update you , I’m the one who bought the Gucci ace trainers with crystals in the platform soles,
I returned them to Vestiaire as I thought they were fake , stitching was awful , box was different and the dust bags were a joke !  After waiting 14 days for them to authenticate once more I didn’t hear anything so I contacted them again and they said I had to wait another 3 days ! So I waited and contacted them again  after no contact back  now I have received a email saying they had agreed a refund and I have to wait 2-3 working days for this,
I have had no apology or explanation to how they passed their authentication process ( I’m no expert but I do own a quite a few Gucci items 1 being the ace bee trainers ) but even I could tell within seconds they were probably fake !
I think it’s a complete joke that they say they GUARANTEE AUTHENTICTY on all their items 
I do understand that mistakes can happen but come on  =wrong box , terrible quality dustbags of a cheap awful material then on checking trainers the stitching was awful! 
There is no way these were authenticated ,
I know a lot if you have had good purchases off them as I have too , but after this I will never purchase off them again as I do not trust them ,
Good luck to anyone who are awaiting for their items to arrive , I urge you to use a authentication service just to make sure ,
Thanks everyone for all the help and advice xx


----------



## micheniche

threewhitefeathers said:


> I’m sorry but honestly you sound like a fake reviewer working for vestiaire. Let people tell their stories without having to negate it with 10 additional positive” comments. This company is totally all about the money and don’t give a damn about their customers and future buyers should know this before giving up their hard earned money.



That’s a very harsh statement. She’s by no means a fake reviewer for VC. She’s just trying to be helpful.... We are here to help each other. Bashing VC will not get your money or items back. Being nice to each other is the least we could do. 

VC isn’t without flaws. It’s really buyer and seller beware. And as a buyer you gotta make sure you get all the details you need before clicking the BUY button. Sellers can mess with you at any point in time. 

As a seller, you gotta make sure to know that VC could **** you at any point if the delivery gets lost in post whatsoever. So get ready your PROOF OF DELIVERY, and follow their instructions to avoid being penalize. 

I’m both a seller with a decent rank and a buyer too.


----------



## micheniche

Antigone said:


> Update on the damaged jacket:
> 
> I contacted VC and requested that they provide the return shipping fee, since the item is significantly not as described (SNAD). Of course, no response from them.
> 
> I called Paypal, and according to Paypal, they can only legally collect the money I paid VC, and they can't force them to pay for the return shipping even if it's a SNAD case.
> 
> Now I'm out $110 (return shipping cost). My original money is being held up until VC confirms delivery (let's hope they won't take their own sweet time like they did with my emails) and it's been a colossal waste of time. And I thought eBay was problematic - now I'm learning to appreciate it more!
> 
> It will take a very very special item at a very good price/deal for me to buy again from VC.




They will take their sweet time trust me. It’s a french company and the French, when they want to, can take their time.


----------



## micheniche

luckystar07 said:


> Thank you for everybody's comments and suggestions!
> 
> To answer few questions: the bag was on VC web site in a category "very good" which is the highest quality they have on a web site. The seller described it to be "in Excellent condition".
> 
> I have disputed  charges with my CC company and I am sure they will sort it out.
> However, this is not the experience I am  expecting to have. I have lost hours of my time, which I will never get back. I live in the US and demand the highest customer service, otherwise I will take my business elsewhere.
> 
> There are companies that allow returns no questions asked with free shipping both ways - I will stick with them from now on.



Why don’t you use the real real? I live in France and actually much prefer them hehehe. Despite the awful duties lol


----------



## Gabs007

threewhitefeathers said:


> I’m sorry but honestly you sound like a fake reviewer working for vestiaire. Let people tell their stories without having to negate it with 10 additional positive” comments. This company is totally all about the money and don’t give a damn about their customers and future buyers should know this before giving up their hard earned money.



She shared her experience, and as somebody who has bought and sold on VC, I actually agree with her, it can be good, it can be bad, as a seller it is mainly bad. Btw a company is usually  about the money, that is what they do, they aren't charities, but yes VC is not great in some respects, however you got some honest advise from her and you lash out.

Yes VC can be awful, from both sides, trying to dump the prices totally, then the site is full of people with what I call "beer money and champagne tastes" so if you are selling, VC will value your item super low and try and force that price on you, a ton of items that I seriously rather destroyed or gave to charity shops than dealing with them, if I can afford the item in the first place, I can afford to rather not sell than sell for a dumping price, after all I spent my hard earned money for it. I find them useful for buying something from a previous collection that you won't find somewhere else and so far had more good than bad experiences, however getting them to respond, yes, it is annoying. As a seller, won't touch it anymore, because if you feature in their commission, the time it takes to list, take pictures, give a good description, reply, then somebody leaves comments offering ridiculous amounts where you think "Do they think this is H&M?" - I decided "Not my job to supply people who can't afford to buy it new with expensive items, I rather bin them or give them away to friends!" I had one experience where I sold a very expensive and rare bag on VC, it had a small scratch on the bottom, seriously minor, it was mentioned, it had pictures, even several close ups, the price reflected it, I just wanted to get rid of it and sold it very cheap (bad memories), the buyer got a back for less than 10% of what it would cost new, saw all the pictures, passed quality control and all, then buyer complained about the scratch at the bottom that was mentioned and left nasty comments on every item I had listed, that is why I decided to rather destroy the items than to let somebody have it for next to nothing and deal with drama and have her online stalking me. The reason why I sold on VC was actually to avoid that, as there is a middle man who will control it all, but from my POV, simply not worth doing so anymore.

Working a lot in the US, yes, different customer service, but it IS a French company, that is how the French handle it (I'm about to move there, so I am aware of the problem), so if that annoys you so much, the US has a lot more companies like VC, I am not defending VC and their terrible customer service, I am just trying to be realistic here, if you want US customer service, an American company might just be better suited.

Look, I hate fake items with a passion and my main issue as a buyer is if the item is real, if I am buying 2nd hands I do not expect as new, unless it is so stated and then I am also prepared to pay the price. I have bought the odd item on eBay and found that what people sell as great or very good condition can vary dramatically, so I look for mainly new items, which do cost more, but then I do expect new as I am paying for it and I do treat designer resale sites the same way.

Yes VC is not a super great company, we all know that, I still sometimes decide to take the plunge if I want a rare item enough, then I pay with a CC in case of a dispute, the bank will handle it much better and with less fuss than PayPal, but in general I prefer other companies, I have ordered from the Real Real and in all honesty, the bad experiences I had there, I won't ever touch them again.


----------



## micheniche

Gabs007 said:


> Working a lot in the US, yes, different customer service, but it IS a French company, that is how the French handle it (I'm about to move there, so I am aware of the problem), so if that annoys you so much, the US has a lot more companies like VC, I am not defending VC and their terrible customer service, I am just trying to be realistic here, if you want US customer service, an American company might just be better suited.



Having lived here for three years I am not sure whether to laugh or cry at this...


----------



## doni

I have been a buyer and then a seller with VC for many years, back when they were totally French and you could not deal in any other language. I only occasionally use them as I neither buy or sell that much. But my distinct impression from recent experiences is that they are drawning. They don’t seem to be prepared for the quick growth they have experienced. Now, them being a French company, they have never excelled in terms of customer service and now the demands from the US and Asian markets must have come as a shock . But really, the mistakes keep  coming together with their ineptitude in dealing with them.

My last, a Self Portrait dress I sold back at the beginning of October. I sent it, it was received and cleared and I forgot about it. Last week I receive a packet from VC with the dress in it. The dress bears the VC label declaring that it is compliant, authentic and in the advertised condition. The label is dated 10 October. I contact them which involves waiting and back and forth for a few days. Finally the answer comes back that the item was deemed non compliant because it shows yellowing stains. The dress is black. And has no stains in any event. I have sent pictures and everything as it seems obvious there has been some sort of mix up. The matter has been supposedly escalated and still no answer. And of course no way for me to contact the buyer.

That said, I agree that once one accepts their terms and conditions, it makes no sense to complain because things happens as per them. Sellers have a long time given to send the items to hq and you have to wait for the compliance procedure thereafter. This has been part of the VC strategy since the beginning and the key way how they got sellers to use the site despite high commission while still selling on eBay and the like. Personally, I think now they should change the policy,  but as long as it is like this that is the way it is. If you are not prepared to wait for your items, either not use VC or buy only the ‘ready to ship’ items.


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone know how long (average) does it take for parcels to be cleared in France customs? It's been stuck there since 10 November.

As per VC's instructions, I put "Returned Cargo" on the parcel.


----------



## jmc3007

we used to be able to search sellers by region (US based sellers vs European etc). this filter seems to have gone away with the revamped website. does anyone know? thanks


----------



## Antigone

So my return has been stuck in France customs since November 10, waiting for communication from VC, as per Australia Post. 

So VC is taking its sweet, sweet time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

So almost 10 days after I made the purchase of my item on VC, they are still showing not received by VC. I thought I'd try to find a way to contact the seller and finally 2 days ago I realised the seller has been posting comments on the listing. So she said she posted the item on the next day but the way their carrier works means it would take quite a bit to reach VC. I posted comment to thank the seller as she has been very on the ball in dealing with this. And she replied very quickly that she would chase VC and provide me an update. 

So so far, the seller has been very good but VC, not so much. They really are very very slow!


----------



## doni

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So almost 10 days after I made the purchase of my item on VC, they are still showing not received by VC. I thought I'd try to find a way to contact the seller and finally 2 days ago I realised the seller has been posting comments on the listing. So she said she posted the item on the next day but the way their carrier works means it would take quite a bit to reach VC. I posted comment to thank the seller as she has been very on the ball in dealing with this. And she replied very quickly that she would chase VC and provide me an update.
> 
> So so far, the seller has been very good but VC, not so much. They really are very very slow!



I don't know where your seller is, but what is happening in my neck of the woods is this. VC has now a shipping center in Germany. So, when I send something to them with the downloaded labels, it goes somewhere in Germany. When it arrives to the destination, which doesn't take more than a couple of days, at most, the parcel appears as delivered in my DHL tracking. If I talk to DHL, the parcel is to all purposes 'delivered' and that is it. BUT, VC will not acknowledge the parcel as received until it gets to Paris and starts the clearing process. This apparantely can take anything from days to weeks! And as a seller you have no control or information whatsoever.  On the contrary, you keep receiving those messages to remind you to send the parcel even though the tracking number VC itself provides indicates it is delivered! So, with the last couple things I have sold, I have found myself in the same position as your seller, leaving messages in the comments for the relevant item and chasing VC...


----------



## chicinthecity777

doni said:


> I don't know where your seller is, but what is happening in my neck of the woods is this. VC has now a shipping center in Germany. So, when I send something to them with the downloaded labels, it goes somewhere in Germany. When it arrives to the destination, which doesn't take more than a couple of days, at most, the parcel appears as delivered in my DHL tracking. If I talk to DHL, the parcel is to all purposes 'delivered' and that is it. BUT, VC will not acknowledge the parcel as received until it gets to Paris and starts the clearing process. This apparantely can take anything from days to weeks! And as a seller you have no control or information whatsoever.  On the contrary, you keep receiving those messages to remind you to send the parcel even though the tracking number VC itself provides indicates it is delivered! So, with the last couple things I have sold, I have found myself in the same position as your seller, leaving messages in the comments for the relevant item and chasing VC...


My seller is in Germany and what she told me pretty much matched up with your story here, that the parcel goes to an agency first and then Paris. I feel sorry for good sellers. And yes VC keeps emailing me (automatically) that they have been chasing seller while seller has already done all she could!


----------



## chicinthecity777

OK my item has reached VC! Hooray! It's been 9 days since I purchased (seller posted the next day) so it took 8 days to go onto the next stage.


----------



## jamamcg

Ugh. Bought a pair of trousers off of Vestiaire as I had the matching jacket and would love to complete the suit and the seller can’t find the trousers now so have been issued a refund [emoji37]. So frustrating.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just received my Chanel skirt today and am happy to report it's beautiful and in perfect condition, just as described (seller said it was worn once on a special occasion)! The original garment bag and hanger were also included in the package. I bought it on 6th Nov and it was posted by the seller next day on 7th Nov. It's taking a long time to finally reach me but I am very happy with the end result!

My tip for shopping on VC is check out your seller. Check out their "trusted" status, how many items they have sold and what they have for sale currently etc. It should give you some idea of what seller is like. My seller and I are both in Europe so I believe that helped in terms of delivery.


----------



## nata333

I am buying and selling for 2 years by Vestiare. Mostly I was satisfied until there occured a problem.
A few months ago I bought a Dior keyring by Vestiare but I didn't use it, so I resold the item.
Now I got a mail that this item is not real, can you believe that? So they sold me a fake item and now I can't resell it cause they made a mistake back then. Probably now checked by another person. Communication is slow and I complained, so I am curious what they are going to do with this problem. I will not leave them alone until they solve this problem, it's just not fair.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nata333 said:


> I am buying and selling for 2 years by Vestiare. Mostly I was satisfied until there occured a problem.
> A few months ago I bought a Dior keyring by Vestiare but I didn't use it, so I resold the item.
> Now I got a mail that this item is not real, can you believe that? So they sold me a fake item and now I can't resell it cause they made a mistake back then. Probably now checked by another person. Communication is slow and I complained, so I am curious what they are going to do with this problem. I will not leave them alone until they solve this problem, it's just not fair.


Wow! That's really bad. Have you pointed them out to the original purchase transaction you made through them?


----------



## nushles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! That's really bad. Have you pointed them out to the original purchase transaction you made through them?


I would open up a PayPal dispute if that’s still possible. I haven’t had the best experience with VC customer services.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> I have been a buyer and then a seller with VC for many years, back when they were totally French and you could not deal in any other language. I only occasionally use them as I neither buy or sell that much. But my distinct impression from recent experiences is that they are drawning. They don’t seem to be prepared for the quick growth they have experienced. Now, them being a French company, they have never excelled in terms of customer service and now the demands from the US and Asian markets must have come as a shock . But really, the mistakes keep  coming together with their ineptitude in dealing with them.
> 
> My last, a Self Portrait dress I sold back at the beginning of October. I sent it, it was received and cleared and I forgot about it. Last week I receive a packet from VC with the dress in it. The dress bears the VC label declaring that it is compliant, authentic and in the advertised condition. The label is dated 10 October. I contact them which involves waiting and back and forth for a few days. Finally the answer comes back that the item was deemed non compliant because it shows yellowing stains. The dress is black. And has no stains in any event. I have sent pictures and everything as it seems obvious there has been some sort of mix up. The matter has been supposedly escalated and still no answer. And of course no way for me to contact the buyer.
> 
> That said, I agree that once one accepts their terms and conditions, it makes no sense to complain because things happens as per them. Sellers have a long time given to send the items to hq and you have to wait for the compliance procedure thereafter. This has been part of the VC strategy since the beginning and the key way how they got sellers to use the site despite high commission while still selling on eBay and the like. Personally, I think now they should change the policy,  but as long as it is like this that is the way it is. If you are not prepared to wait for your items, either not use VC or buy only the ‘ready to ship’ items.



I had the same thing happening, apparently a dress had holes, the dress was new and with tags, bought for an event, sat in my wardrobe for 4 months, I decided I do not like it enough to just keep it... If you are selling with them they are a nightmare and the people "buying" there, seriously, there is possibly a reason why they can't afford new stuff.

For a while Rebelle was was alright but they seem to be VC light now, totally new items get rejected, they lose items, you call them and you speak to some clueless intern who says he she doesn't know as they do not work in where the problem is, the website is a total disaster. I stumbled over Joli Closet, never had heard of them before and almost thought it was a scam so I paid with Credit Card, was totally surprised how well everything went, but that was as a buyer, from my understanding they are new, and what I heard from the journo grapevine, people who left VC because they were fed up being underpaid, overworked and permanently rushed so the owners could make a mint, since they are charging much less of a percentage, most sellers list a bit cheaper too and from my own experience, they do seem to really take the quality checks seriously. Between hoping they do well as a good alternative and worried that they might do so well that they could end up like the other 2, total disasters...


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I just received my Chanel skirt today and am happy to report it's beautiful and in perfect condition, just as described (seller said it was worn once on a special occasion)! The original garment bag and hanger were also included in the package. I bought it on 6th Nov and it was posted by the seller next day on 7th Nov. It's taking a long time to finally reach me but I am very happy with the end result!
> 
> My tip for shopping on VC is check out your seller. Check out their "trusted" status, how many items they have sold and what they have for sale currently etc. It should give you some idea of what seller is like. My seller and I are both in Europe so I believe that helped in terms of delivery.



Not sure the trusted status helps much tbh, as I agreed to a cancellation as a buyer had changed his mind, this apparently worked against me and the trusted status was removed... Also if you complain a bit about their price dumping, be prepared that they find the next item with flaws, even if it is new with tags, their way of showing you that they can mess you around, just like Rebelle


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gabs007 said:


> Not sure the trusted status helps much tbh, as I agreed to a cancellation as a buyer had changed his mind, this apparently worked against me and the trusted status was removed... Also if you complain a bit about their price dumping, be prepared that they find the next item with flaws, even if it is new with tags, their way of showing you that they can mess you around, just like Rebelle


It helps as I am the buyer.


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK my item has reached VC! Hooray! It's been 9 days since I purchased (seller posted the next day) so it took 8 days to go onto the next stage.



That's mostly due to postal service though, I had items reach them within 3 days and some took 3 weeks


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It helps as I am the buyer.



How does it help? If a seller who sells authentic items in the condition stated has the trusted seller status removed because a buyer changed his or her mind, that is not a great help to you unless you are a habitual buy and cancel person


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gabs007 said:


> That's mostly due to postal service though, I had items reach them within 3 days and some took 3 weeks


I didn't say it was due to any reasons, I was just reporting the facts in my transaction. I don't any reply is needed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gabs007 said:


> How does it help? If a seller who sells authentic items in the condition stated has the trusted seller status removed because a buyer changed his or her mind, that is not a great help to you unless you are a habitual buy and cancel person


It helps the other way around. You are talking about their status being removed. I am not.


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It helps the other way around. You are talking about their status being removed. I am not.



Honestly, you make totally no sense, if a seller isn't a trusted seller anymore due to a buyer changing the mind and they agree to cancel the transaction, that doesn't help you as a buyer as you can't rely on their trusted seller status, thought that would have been obvious, and if you don't care for reasons, well, I guess then you don't really have a point anyway. As I said, the people who usually buy on VC are actually so much worse than VC, I stopped listing there because I really don't want to supply people I usually go through pains to avoid with high end items for next to nothing, my time is a bit more valuable, if they want it so badly, they can buy it in shops. I don't want to deal with the VC price dumping, then with entitled buyers who think they should get designer items for chain store prices. As a seller you are required to reply to every stupid comment somebody makes or they remove the trusted seller status, so the brain dead person who suggests that she wants to pay 20 for this season's YSL boots, you have to reply, and if the jobless brat keeps posting stupid messages, you have to reply. If somebody buys something and then doesn't want it anymore, you can agree to the cancellation to avoid a lot of hassle, as in you sending the item, then waiting until it gets sent back and hoping it won't get lost, so you usually agree to it, which again removes the trusted buyer status, but hey, I guess somebody will still think it helps...


----------



## Gigi1

Hi ladies I have a question 
I have a question 
How it works if the seller and a buyer are both from US . Does the seller still have to ship to Vestiaire in France or they have direct US office for authentication 
Thank you kindly


----------



## Jana123

Gigi1 said:


> Hi ladies I have a question
> I have a question
> How it works if the seller and a buyer are both from US . Does the seller still have to ship to Vestiaire in France or they have direct US office for authentication
> Thank you kindly


They have a New York office


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gigi1 said:


> Hi ladies I have a question
> I have a question
> How it works if the seller and a buyer are both from US . Does the seller still have to ship to Vestiaire in France or they have direct US office for authentication
> Thank you kindly


There is a US office you ship to.


----------



## Gigi1

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> There is a US office you ship to.



Great! @MyawesomeFindsds Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Gigi1

Jana123 said:


> They have a New York office



Wonderful! Thank you so much @Jana123[emoji173]️


----------



## jorjaiso

Would love some help here. I’m so confused. There have been three of the new Kim Jones Saddle Bags that have sold on VC. There is one for sale now - https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...mme/navy-leather-dior-homme-bag-6762654.shtml

I don’t understand how these have sold for $1500-$1900. These are sold out everywhere. They retail for $2600. Am I missing something? Do people sell fake on. VC?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jorjaiso said:


> Would love some help here. I’m so confused. There have been three of the new Kim Jones Saddle Bags that have sold on VC. There is one for sale now - https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...mme/navy-leather-dior-homme-bag-6762654.shtml
> 
> I don’t understand how these have sold for $1500-$1900. These are sold out everywhere. They retail for $2600. Am I missing something? Do people sell fake on. VC?


Yes, some fakes slip through the site though they are not supposed to.  Also, VC sets a limit on how high you can price an item.  People may have wanted to list higher but VC wouldn't let them, and their choice is either to accept the top price VC sets or not sell on the site.


----------



## seven_haha

Hi ladies, I need some help here.
I recently purchased a goyard bag from VC, the bag was shipped from France last week,  but it has been under clearance by US custom for 4 days. I called DHL today and they said the package is missing some information so it can not be imported to the US and DHL has contacted VC to let them provide the missing information, but  shipper which is VC just requested to ship the package back! I called VC customer support and the support people said there's no notes regarding the recall for my order...  So i paid almost 4k for nothing???? 
Anyone had a same experience?


----------



## crystal_cat

I recently purchased for the first time from VC and the bag I received has quality discrepancies with how it was advertised. The only comments on the listing were that the straps and corners had patina.
The first problem is the really bad cracks to the piping on the handles - it's very hard to make this out in the listing photos. But, the bag was cheap and I can live with that.
What I can't live with is that the charm came completely broken, and is only loosely held together by one screw, three of the screws are missing. 
I've emailed VC and I'm hoping for a pain free resolution!


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> I recently purchased for the first time from VC and the bag I received has quality discrepancies with how it was advertised. The only comments on the listing were that the straps and corners had patina.
> The first problem is the really bad cracks to the piping on the handles - it's very hard to make this out in the listing photos. But, the bag was cheap and I can live with that.
> What I can't live with is that the charm came completely broken, and is only loosely held together by one screw, three of the screws are missing.
> I've emailed VC and I'm hoping for a pain free resolution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305416
> View attachment 4305417
> View attachment 4305418
> View attachment 4305421
> View attachment 4305422



That should be advertised as a damaged item, VC seems to be really odd, friends who bought and sold with them said they randomly sent items back, which apparently Rebelle does now too, totally lowball the prices and they seem both have no idea or concept about the black label or cheaper lines. If you complain a few times, they will find a fault with the item, in some cases the items came back damaged because they didn't handle them carefully. They really have grown much too big.

There seem to be a few other resale sites popping up here in Europe, usually if they are new they are super careful with the checking and all that, but what some of them charge as commission, that is crazy. Usually if a website charges horrendous commissions, there is not a lot of sense to check for a bargain as most sellers won't list good stuff. I think VC is on the way to self-destruct under the total chaos they have created. There are some other sites out there where they actually bother to reply to you.


----------



## crystal_cat

VC are now saying that "wear and tear" is normal and expected. I feel like maybe I'm being crazy, because I don't think the dangling charm part being broken, physically in three parts, is normal "wear and tear" [emoji52]


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> VC are now saying that "wear and tear" is normal and expected. I feel like maybe I'm being crazy, because I don't think the dangling charm part being broken, physically in three parts, is normal "wear and tear" [emoji52]



Damage is not wear and tear, how was it advertised as good or as acceptable? If it is good, their conditions are that there are no damages, just checked on the website


----------



## crystal_cat

MarthaWebster said:


> Damage is not wear and tear, how was it advertised as good or as acceptable? If it is good, their conditions are that there are no damages, just checked on the website


It was advertised as acceptable. I think I'm probably going to lose this dispute with them. I just feel that any damage should be noted in the listing. The only description was "the handles and corners are patinad". So the damage to the handles was expected, but the damage to the charm wasn't. Like I said, it was a steal and can be rehabbed - I enjoy a project but I'm just annoyed lol


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> It was advertised as acceptable. I think I'm probably going to lose this dispute with them. I just feel that any damage should be noted in the listing. The only description was "the handles and corners are patinad". So the damage to the handles was expected, but the damage to the charm wasn't. Like I said, it was a steal and can be rehabbed - I enjoy a project but I'm just annoyed lol



I would honestly go for it, as damages need to be mentioned explicitly, and acceptable means just more wear and tear. I suggest you screen shoot the auction, then give that to your CC company, if you paid with PP do a "Not as described" or "Damaged" you might be stuck with the return costs, but I bet that hurts less than paying good money for that. You know, the funny thing is, a friend of mine wanted to sell a pair of shoes she had worn twice and are in superb condition, she sent me pictures, really stunning Sergio Rossi heels she paid 650 for, they claimed the shoes are not in good condition, I think they must be legally blind, let me dig out the pics, offered with original receipt, box, card, dustbag, apparently they are deemed as "just acceptable" and they do not sell shoes in that condition, they claim....


----------



## crystal_cat

MarthaWebster said:


> I would honestly go for it, as damages need to be mentioned explicitly, and acceptable means just more wear and tear. I suggest you screen shoot the auction, then give that to your CC company, if you paid with PP do a "Not as described" or "Damaged" you might be stuck with the return costs, but I bet that hurts less than paying good money for that. You know, the funny thing is, a friend of mine wanted to sell a pair of shoes she had worn twice and are in superb condition, she sent me pictures, really stunning Sergio Rossi heels she paid 650 for, they claimed the shoes are not in good condition, I think they must be legally blind, let me dig out the pics, offered with original receipt, box, card, dustbag, apparently they are deemed as "just acceptable" and they do not sell shoes in that condition, they claim....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306535
> View attachment 4306536


Those are beautiful shoes, VC must be blind!


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> Those are beautiful shoes, VC must be blind!



LOL, she asked them if they are and got a reply that their hard working "expert team" has deemed them as faulty, we had coffee together and she showed them to me and the pictures, if anything the pictures don't do them justice, she is totally OT with care for her stuff, the original box, original tissue paper, on the front of the box a print out of a picture so she can see what item of clothing the shoes go with. Broke her ankle and can't wear heels so tried to sell a few of them, VC declined Prada boots, Zannotti, Bottega Veneta... All with stupid excuses, now if my feet would just be one size bigger, I would possibly get the bargain of my life and be in shoe heaven.

I think "VC lost the plot" springs to mind


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> Those are beautiful shoes, VC must be blind!



I just checked on their conditions regarding "fair condition" aka "acceptable" - took a screen shot for you, anything that requires repair is rejected
	

		
			
		

		
	




So totally focus on the broken charm and the missing screws, and that the pictures look significantly different to the item received


----------



## crystal_cat

MarthaWebster said:


> I just checked on their conditions regarding "fair condition" aka "acceptable" - took a screen shot for you, anything that requires repair is rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306621
> 
> 
> So totally focus on the broken charm and the missing screws, and that the pictures look significantly different to the item received


Thank you for that! I'm asking for a ten percent refund to cover the cost of the repair as I still like the bag, fingers crossed they do the right thing. They seem to be completely random in the quality of their 'inspections', I also suspect they take much less care with lower value items which is a shame.


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> Thank you for that! I'm asking for a ten percent refund to cover the cost of the repair as I still like the bag, fingers crossed they do the right thing. They seem to be completely random in the quality of their 'inspections', I also suspect they take much less care with lower value items which is a shame.



From everything I read, if you tell them you want to return the bag, they offer a partial refund themselves.


----------



## mrbvrati

If you look at the sold Birkin bag from the third link and after that comments below ( the buyer complains about some missing accessories) you will see that buyer of the bag already received it which have to mean it passed VC authentication control.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

mrbvrati said:


> If you look at the sold Birkin bag from the third link and after that comments below ( the buyer complains about some missing accessories) you will see that buyer of the bag already received it which have to mean it passed VC authentication control.


Why you as new registered user copied and pasted here my post #2385 from Oct 20 which post is out of the topic now. What was your purpose with that ?


----------



## Kathleen37

I'd never purchase from them again. I bought a pair of shoes listed as "unworn" and they arrived well, well worn... VC were completely rubbish, not interested at all. Just said their Ts&C's said no returns on second hand items sold by private sellers.....Had stuff going on at the time so just left it, wasn't worth the hassle at the time to me.


----------



## MarthaWebster

Kathleen37 said:


> I'd never purchase from them again. I bought a pair of shoes listed as "unworn" and they arrived well, well worn... VC were completely rubbish, not interested at all. Just said their Ts&C's said no returns on second hand items sold by private sellers.....Had stuff going on at the time so just left it, wasn't worth the hassle at the time to me.



I will only buy items that aren't available anywhere else, but from how I have seen they squeeze sellers for every last Penny, I am now actively avoiding VC and Rebelle. The funny thing is I recently tried to buy an item via Rebelle, apparently didn't pass the quality check, I had bought from the person before and was pleasantly surprised that the item was nicer than described, so did a search and found her, as she had put the item on social media. So when Rebelle returned it, just claimed some "quality control issue" (I wasn't even contacted), I reached out, it turned out that it was a super rare vintage item that they simply could not identify (so much for their expertise, I guess it's some unpaid intern or a student working for next to nothing), bought it straight from the seller via PP, got a totally rare dress that really goes with my style, condition superb, and paid less for it as she didn't have to pay commission. We stayed in touch and she works in a field where she has to be dressed up often, so now I get first dips on really nice stuff and we cut out the middle man, so win win for both of us.

Most of the resale sites charge sellers through the nose, the sites have gone quantity over quality, so many people now say they rather give an item to charity than getting peanuts for it and having to deal with them


----------



## Darina Angelova

How the hell do I unsubscribe once and for all from those hellish alerts?! I have gmail.com e-mail and I receive e-mails NON STOP!!! I unsubscribed from everything 1000 times!


----------



## Handbag1234

I’ve sold a few things via VC. I list an honest description and pictures and never had an issue. I would have made more money and sold quicker via eBay. 

My main gripe is I had a couple of buyers repeatedly buy the same item- then not pay. I ignored their offers after a while. 

People put in really low offers on higher priced items, so I gave up and sold a kelly and Birkin via a consignment boutique instead. 

As a seller- I was disappointed that items only move if very low price.


----------



## crystal_cat

An update to my bag purchase: VC agreed to a ten percent refund due to the damage. So although I think they could have done better than ten percent considering, I'm glad it's sorted and now I can concentrate on rehabbing what will be a beautiful bag.


----------



## MarthaWebster

crystal_cat said:


> An update to my bag purchase: VC agreed to a ten percent refund due to the damage. So although I think they could have done better than ten percent considering, I'm glad it's sorted and now I can concentrate on rehabbing what will be a beautiful bag.



Not exactly generous since they let a totally damaged item slip through


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today another order of mine was cancelled, as the seller had sellers remorse and cancelled the transaction. What a bummer. It’s the second time this year that has happened.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Today another order of mine was cancelled, as the seller had sellers remorse and cancelled the transaction. What a bummer. It’s the second time this year that has happened.


That happens a lot to me, sometimes it's because the thing is not available any more, maybe the sold it somewhere else. Usually they send you a code for free shipping on a next order. Lately all my sellers take at least 3 weeks to ship the thing to VC and I usually get the stuff within 6 to 8 weeks. Those of us from Europe seem to be the laziest...


----------



## Gabs007

Darina Angelova said:


> That happens a lot to me, sometimes it's because the thing is not available any more, maybe the sold it somewhere else. Usually they send you a code for free shipping on a next order. Lately all my sellers take at least 3 weeks to ship the thing to VC and I usually get the stuff within 6 to 8 weeks. Those of us from Europe seem to be the laziest...



I think it's due to the shipping and that Paris, where the head quarters are, had a bit of a problem with the postal deliveries, oddly enough (and surprisingly enough) sold 2 items I had almost forgotten that I had them listed, shipped the next day, it seemed to have taken 2 weeks to get to them.


----------



## DavinaE

crystal_cat said:


> An update to my bag purchase: VC agreed to a ten percent refund due to the damage. So although I think they could have done better than ten percent considering, I'm glad it's sorted and now I can concentrate on rehabbing what will be a beautiful bag.



How are you doing with it?


----------



## crystal_cat

DavinaE said:


> How are you doing with it?


Good! I'm not sure how to link to other threads, but I just put up a thread in the care and maintenance section showing before and after pics - I'm really happy with how the bag turned out and can't wait to wear her.


----------



## honeypeach

I have brought from VC once, no issue, it was a smooth transaction. Only complaint was that it almost took about two weeks to deliver. So when it comes to selling some of my unused jewellery pieces, I naturally think of selling on VC.

I uploaded seven items, then waited for acceptance by VC.
I received three emails saying three of my items were priced too high. (The remaining four items were listed without problem.)
One of the three items was a necklace that cost me $3100. They suggested a selling price $1200, saying it’s according to similar item listing on the website. I checked straight away and found that was BS, the only listed similar item was currently listed for $2400+, and it’s more than 15 years old. Mine was in brand new condition. Taking 30% ($400) off for VC’s commission, I will end up with $800 for a brand new $3100 necklace. Getting only 25% back, why should I sell it at all?

The other item was a pair of brand new earrings. They also suggested me to reduce the price, I complied, and it was sold immediately after listed late night on 24/02/2019. This became my first ever sold item.
I looked for the next step immediately: shipping. VC gave me a PDF contained two pieces of paper so I can sent the item to VC at Hong Kong, where they would check/authenticate the item and then send it to the purchaser. One paper had barcodes to be attached to the outside of the package box, and the other called "Waybill Doc" with value of the item and I had to sign at the bottom.
No invoice for customs though.
That’s funny because I purchased from Net-a-Porter on a weekly basis and everyone knows if you want to post anything overseas, you will need an invoice for the customs.
Nope. I checked for few hours in the middle of the night and see if I missed anything from my VC user interface, nothing, just the two slips of paper in a PDF.
As I am a newbie seller, and their customer support was closed on Monday (25/02/2019) 3am so I couldn't ask anyone, I went ahead and organised DHL to pick the earrings up Monday morning as I wanted the purchaser to enjoy the item as soon as possible.
The courier for DHL came at 11:50am, almost rejected my package on the spot, said it would be a waste of time to even try to send without invoice.
I insisted (still thinking VC could not be that stupid to deliberately not give me all the essential documents I needed to ship my item.), so the courier took it.
Monday afternoon at 5:50pm I called DHL again and seek info on my package and mentioned the lack of invoice. DHL was super helpful and said maybe VC forgot to tick a box when they generated the shipping slips. if they had ticked that box, an invoice will be automatically generated with the shipping slips. Meantime, DHL will held the item for me until invoice is forwarded to them.
I thanked him, then started to call VC contact number in Australia.
I called during the whole Monday started about 9am, and was informed by the recorded voice message that the customer support will opened from Mon 5pm-9pm, Tue-Sat 9am-9pm, Sun 9am-5pm. (AEST time)
Ok, today is Monday, so I started to dial at 5pm sharp. 50mins later, no response still.

I kept calling the customer service number and after two hours and 5 minutes at 7:05pm, my call was finally answered by a woman whom I will address her "IR" here for short.. From my mobile phone record, I have called and listened to that recorded message (we are opened from Mondays 5pm -9pm.......etc) 45 times before the line was finally connected. (timezones mixup, I think, as IR sounded British, and definitely not Australian.)

40 seconds into the conversation, IR did not sound interested at anything I had say, but I attended my issues one by one anyways.

First I asked about the determination of pricing for my items. I truly felt VC’s curator team was trying to beat me into price submission. I told IR my finding with the current listing price of a similar item, and the final penny price they suggested to me, and how my item was better and newer but it's same classic model.
IR said: I will refer your issue to our specialist/expert/curator team and they will review it if you want. (everytime I finished one sentence, IR will repeat the same thing once, so she ended up used three different terms for these "experts")

Umm, okay. It felt like this customer service was not able to do anything for me, such as provide answers, status update or override decisions. Everytime I said something, the answer IR gave would be: it's the expert’s decision.... I can asked for the (same) expert's review.

I don't want to waste my time anymore, as at this point I felt IR was trying to finish up the conversation. I moved on to the issue with shipping of my sold item. I told IR the frustration with shipping, the package was almost refused due to lack of invoice, how I looked on the VC website for hours for the invoice (as this is my first ever sale on VC, not familiar with the process at all), and I think there will definitely be a problem with the customs so my item will be held by DHL pending the invoice. What is the solution?
IR said: "I will put a request to our custom expert team and a commercial invoice will be sent to you within 3 working days."

I was stunned. What?!!!
I thought VC is interested at getting the item from me as soon as possible so its purchaser would be able to get it and enjoy it, right?
I assumed a platform like VC which listed so many high value items will operate with some common sense and logic, right?
*NOPE.*

Straight away I asked IR why VC doesn’t provide this important INVOICE to sellers with the shipping slips by default?
IR's reply was gold! She said: "*VC is aware that many members needed the invoice for their customs.* An invoice is requested for you to our customs team and I marked it as urgent for you, alright?"

I almost laughed. No, that's not alright.
If many of us asked you for this invoice, it means we can't send the item to you without it! While the buyer is waiting for the item and blaming us sellers for inaction, it was in fact VC's incompetence that was slowing the whole transaction. If VC already knew about this ongoing “invoice issue”, the simple and logical solution was to change the stupid default settings and provide every seller with their much needed commercial invoice!
I told IR that I have arranged DHL's pickup at the first opportunity at 11am Monday morning, eight hours before VC picked up the bloody phone on Monday night at 7pm!
IR just repeated that she requested the invoice from the custom team already.

Well, what else can I said?
I have withdrawn all my items from their listings, I requested DHL to return the package to me, I cancelled the one sale I got (sorry to the innocent purchaser) as I am not interested at dealing with them, or entrust them to handle my valuable items anymore. (Imagine going through the same stress seven times!)
The way they handle inquiries and complaints? It's the expert's opinion, expert's decision, and the only solution is expert's review to tell you the previous decision prevails.

To be honest, from the email response and the telephone conversation with customer service, I felt VC was not interested at doing any business. They robotically charged any seller an average of 30%+ for anything they listed so to keep their revenue coming in without doing much themselves. From my experience, they were genuinely not interested at the best interest of the sellers, nor the quality assurance and efficient delivery to the purchasers. After observing a series of VC’s disinterested business attitude, and the level of incompetence and inaction, it was confirmed to me that VC doesn’t care about keeping me as a seller, or wanting my items listed on VC to sell at all.

Too painful and stressful.
I will rate VC as a buyer 9/10– take a little bit longer (10 days) to deliver compared to Net-a-Porter and matchesfashion (2-3 days).
I will rate VC as a seller 0/10– not worthy of my time.
I'm taking my items somewhere else, or keep them all.


----------



## Rocaille

I've only purchased from VC once. I like the offer they have for first time purchases, which helped me to pull the trigger on a pair of LE collaboration sneakers with Takashi Murakami and Visvim. The messaging/offer system could use work though – I submitted a few offers to the seller and the site did not tell me via e-mail if my offer was accepted. I literally had to keep a tab open on my web browser and refreshed the page multiple times to see if my offer expired or was accepted. 

Shipping is high but I know they do run a few promos for free shipping occasionally. 

My sneakers came with a nice dustbag from VC, seeing as the seller didn't have the original box or dustbag for the shoes.


----------



## jmc3007

has anyone notice that promotions in the US is non existent these days? at least since Dec/Nov, there's been nada, whereas they used to run them week after week,  you know those coupons sale for $150 off etc.


----------



## Etak14

jmc3007 said:


> has anyone notice that promotions in the US is non existent these days? at least since Dec/Nov, there's been nada, whereas they used to run them week after week,  you know those coupons sale for $150 off etc.


It’s the same here in the U.K... there hasn’t been discount code at all this year


----------



## Etak14

If you make an offer on Vestiaire, what happens if the seller doesn’t respond?


----------



## nicole0612

Etak14 said:


> If you make an offer on Vestiaire, what happens if the seller doesn’t respond?



Nothing happens.
You can still purchase at full price.
Or you can try to submit an offer again if you are determined.
I rarely get notifications on vestiaire, never for comments, but at least 20x a day for offers, so I think those usually come through. If the offer was not close to her listing price maybe she didn’t think negotiation would be fruitful. On the other hand, if your offer was close to the listing price, it may be easier just to buy it outright.


----------



## Gigi1

nicole0612 said:


> Nothing happens.
> You can still purchase at full price.
> Or you can try to submit an offer again if you are determined.
> I rarely get notifications on vestiaire, never for comments, but at least 20x a day for offers, so I think those usually come through. If the offer was not close to her listing price maybe she didn’t think negotiation would be fruitful. On the other hand, if your offer was close to the listing price, it may be easier just to buy it outright.



I agree with @nicole0612 but just make sure that the seller is still active. If the seller doesn’t respond to any questions and to a very close offer , then you might need to move on . It’s a risk to purchase without any responses...


----------



## nicole0612

Gigi1 said:


> I agree with @nicole0612 but just make sure that the seller is still active. If the seller doesn’t respond to any questions and to a very close offer , then you might need to move on . It’s a risk to purchase without any responses...



This is very good advice!


----------



## Gabs007

Etak14 said:


> If you make an offer on Vestiaire, what happens if the seller doesn’t respond?



I switched off offers, since VC really forces you to accept ridiculously low prices, doesn't stop people leaving comments with absurd price offers, like 30 for a Chanel jacket... Obviously you have to reply because if you don't reply they take away your trusted seller status, in those cases I just do "No thank you"


----------



## surfer

Romar said:


> Fortunately my recent purchases from VC have been mostly in good order.
> Mostly, because I bought a Hermès Evelyne TPM from a trusted seller who is always quick in her replies.
> The bag came without the paperwork, but the seller said she had the receipt somewhere but was moving house and all the admin was in boxes.
> Received the bag; it was stunning, but I read the blind stamp and noticed that A: the bag was from a private sale -VP: vente privée- and B: it was from 2014 and not 2016 as the seller had stated.
> Contacted VC: I could send the bag back for a second inspection and indeed: It was accepeted, as "the description was not accurate" and I received my money within 48 hours.
> Contacted the seller, who was genuinly shocked, as she had bought the bag from a friend/reseller in 2016, with receipt from the reseller stating that the bag was new at the time of purchase. The seller had found the receipt afer all.
> So my suggestion is: Send the bag back to VC for a second inspection, accompanied by all the paperwork and at the same time, open a PayPal dispute.
> I once received a super fake as well -Dior- Sent it back for a second inspection and opened a PayPal dispute at the same time and indeed: After a week or so, it was accepted. Unfortunately and to my astonishment: The bag was put up for sale again by VC..... Incredible.
> I read that there are some sellers who don't want to send the receipts along to VC.
> I would NEVER ever buy any high end and expensive item without a -copy of- the receipt from VC: The seller has to blacken his or her details, so there's no harm in sending along the receipt.
> As long as VC Quality Control is not 100% to be trusted, always ask for -a copy of- the invoice and always buy from trusted sellers and check his/her selling past. The latter is no longer possible via the app, but only by logging in on the VC site.
> Good luck and let us know how you're getting on.


 Romar or anyoke familiar with VC can you please help clarify how I can find out about whether someone is a trusted seller on VC?


----------



## Gabs007

surfer said:


> Romar or anyoke familiar with VC can you please help clarify how I can find out about whether someone is a trusted seller on VC?



There is a little sign next to the name, hold on, I do a screenshot for you, looks like this


----------



## Akamy7

Gabs007 said:


> There is a little sign next to the name, hold on, I do a screenshot for you, looks like this
> 
> View attachment 4366821



I had a total fake on VC sent to me. Thankfully it was from a professional seller so i could return but now I’m wary of their website. Do we think this one is authentic?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-jige-hermes-clutch-bag-6459936.shtml


----------



## LVinCali

I ordered a Balenciaga Day bag that was listed it good condition by a private seller.  It was literally falling apart and in tatters, it just looked awful.  I can’t believe it passed their “quality control”.  

My heart just sank after waiting a month for the bag.  Now it just sits unused in my closet.  I was weary going in bc of my own selling experiences with them, but definitely won’t buy from VC ever again.


----------



## Gabs007

LVinCali said:


> I ordered a Balenciaga Day bag that was listed it good condition by a private seller.  It was literally falling apart and in tatters, it just looked awful.  I can’t believe it passed their “quality control”.
> 
> My heart just sank after waiting a month for the bag.  Now it just sits unused in my closet.  I was weary going in bc of my own selling experiences with them, but definitely won’t buy from VC ever again.



I tend to pay with a credit card, in case this should happen, it is weird isn't it? It seems to totally depend on who does approval and checking, with a few friends who also regularly clear out stuff they don't wear, we tend to inform each other when sane person is doing approval and when the intern who tries to force totally absurd prices on you. As a buyer I only had one semi bad experience but it was resolved, as a seller, sometimes you just want to tear your hair out and go "For those prices, might as well donate it to a charity shop"


----------



## Gabs007

Akamy7 said:


> I had a total fake on VC sent to me. Thankfully it was from a professional seller so i could return but now I’m wary of their website. Do we think this one is authentic?
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-jige-hermes-clutch-bag-6459936.shtml



Actually I would want clearer pictures, but in general I am a lot less weary about items from Germany, customs are super strict there about fakes and they tend to sue your pants off if they catch you bringing a fake into the country.


----------



## surfer

Anyone here from Australia? Would love your advice. About to order something from a good seller and the price is just $900 aud. Should I prepay the customs fees? I can just wait til it arrives as it’s less than the 1,000 threshold and shouldn’t have to pay customs (only Gst should apply). Instead of $90 they want $117 which is $27 more than what it should be but I wonder if I should just do it for peace of mind?


----------



## Gabs007

surfer said:


> Anyone here from Australia? Would love your advice. About to order something from a good seller and the price is just $900 aud. Should I prepay the customs fees? I can just wait til it arrives as it’s less than the 1,000 threshold and shouldn’t have to pay customs (only Gst should apply). Instead of $90 they want $117 which is $27 more than what it should be but I wonder if I should just do it for peace of mind?



I think it depends. there were a few comments about people who had prepaid the customs and then had to pay again as apparently the receiver has to pay it, it was Europe and the US, as far as I remember, so not sure about Oz, but would assume it's not that different?


----------



## surfer

Gabs007 said:


> I think it depends. there were a few comments about people who had prepaid the customs and then had to pay again as apparently the receiver has to pay it, it was Europe and the US, as far as I remember, so not sure about Oz, but would assume it's not that different?


Thanks gabs007 usually here in oz once we prepay it then it’s guaranteed you don’t have to pay it again when it arrives (I have bought from farfetch etc with no issues). I made two orders....one prepaid. Maybe for this one I might try it out not prepaying and see how I go haha. Still hoping some others from oz will chime in when they wake up. It’s still early here!


----------



## Gabs007

surfer said:


> Thanks gabs007 usually here in oz once we prepay it then it’s guaranteed you don’t have to pay it again when it arrives (I have bought from farfetch etc with no issues). I made two orders....one prepaid. Maybe for this one I might try it out not prepaying and see how I go haha. Still hoping some others from oz will chime in when they wake up. It’s still early here!



I would give it a try with paying when it arrives, I could be wrong, but I seem to recall that somebody prepaid and had to pay again because VC had messed something up. If it is cheaper anyway, why not pay when it arrives?


----------



## Margaritoula3

Do not order from them! They do not check the items correctly and they do not take any responsibility for not checking. 
I ordered a Moncler puffer from there. 
On the description was stated: 
'vintage: no'
'very good condition'
I recieved the puffer did make me suspicious about its authenticity and I made a research on the authenticity of Moncler items. I did not do this before ordering before I trusted them to do that for me.
All the details (zipper, logo, ID/number) of the item i recieved did not comply with the descriptions on the expert sites online, nor did the ID-code comply with the online authenticity scanning system of the Moncler company itself. 
But there is an other issue: There was a metal part missing, on the drawstring of the hood. This was not described by the seller. 
So, they did not check with the description.
Is this not what Vestiare Collective stands for?
I told them, and they wanted to have a second examination of the coat.
The result of the second examination was:
-''This model is a vintage Moncler Puffer in very good condition for a second hand article. The certilogo did not exist at the time this model was produced.''. 
[Description by the seller: 'vintage: no']. 

About the missing metal part they just said: 
''We regret that this element is missing and would like to propose a 15 euro voucher to address this anomaly. ''

I did not accept the voucher, as I wanted my money back. What they did was, they send it back to me and let me know that I can relist it if i like.


----------



## Gabs007

Margaritoula3 said:


> Do not order from them! They do not check the items correctly and they do not take any responsibility for not checking.
> I ordered a Moncler puffer from there.
> On the description was stated:
> 'vintage: no'
> 'very good condition'
> I recieved the puffer did make me suspicious about its authenticity and I made a research on the authenticity of Moncler items. I did not do this before ordering before I trusted them to do that for me.
> All the details (zipper, logo, ID/number) of the item i recieved did not comply with the descriptions on the expert sites online, nor did the ID-code comply with the online authenticity scanning system of the Moncler company itself.
> But there is an other issue: There was a metal part missing, on the drawstring of the hood. This was not described by the seller.
> So, they did not check with the description.
> Is this not what Vestiare Collective stands for?
> I told them, and they wanted to have a second examination of the coat.
> The result of the second examination was:
> -''This model is a vintage Moncler Puffer in very good condition for a second hand article. The certilogo did not exist at the time this model was produced.''.
> [Description by the seller: 'vintage: no'].
> 
> About the missing metal part they just said:
> ''We regret that this element is missing and would like to propose a 15 euro voucher to address this anomaly. ''
> 
> I did not accept the voucher, as I wanted my money back. What they did was, they send it back to me and let me know that I can relist it if i like.



I am not a massive fan of VC, mainly due to their price dumping (I am also not a fan of Moncler, sorry, find the items horrendous) but as far as I know, VC calls items vintage if they are older than 15 years, so no ideal if the certilogo existed 15 years ago.

I agree that they aren't too switched on, because they decided that my Balenciaga shoes are vintage and labeled them as vintage, when they are from 2017.

And a bit of online research after you buy something usually doesn't cut it, I would do that before, request more pictures if you are spending a ton of money, pay with a credit card so if something goes wrong, you ring your credit card company. If you seriously have doubts, have it authenticated, if it is fake, I would just tell them that you are contacting the label directly, I am pretty sure they do not want that, but you need to have solid evidence for that.


----------



## SusieL

This isn't about VC but I could not find a threat about Rebelle so I decided to ask here.

I sometimes buy with them, didn't list with them much due to the really bad experience for sellers (total rip off and nobody ever answers, they increased commission but the service decreased just as steep) and found a pair of out of stock trousers that I wanted, I got the message that they sent them back to the seller as apparently they had stains, in the pictures they looked in really fantastic condition and I actually found it on the instagram of the person who I think is the seller. So I talked to her first on instagram and then on Twitter. She said Rebelle seems to try and push sellers to use their consierge service, where they charge like 80% or something crazy and they put the items on super cheap and then try to get you to reduce even more or force you to take part in their flash sale.

Anyway, I wanted the trousers and she offered to skype with me and show them, which we did, and we agreed that I pay with PayPal.

I got them today and there was no stain (Rebelle gave that as reason for the rejection) they can't have been worn more than once, I am super happy, especially since I got them for even cheaper due to her not paying them commission, but I now do worry because I want to sell a few things and thought I bite the bullet and list with Rebelle, but seriously worried about having items "rejected" because they are trying to push their consierge service. VC seems to have a really bad reputation, so not sure if I should list there and as a new seller I won't have the "trusted" tick, so doubtful people would buy.

In general I do prefer if there is a middle man and quality control, because I think that gives buyers more trust and I don't want to deal with people who just order stuff, wear it and then send it back.

Does anybody know of designer resale sites in Europe?


----------



## Gabs007

SusieL said:


> This isn't about VC but I could not find a threat about Rebelle so I decided to ask here.
> 
> I sometimes buy with them, didn't list with them much due to the really bad experience for sellers (total rip off and nobody ever answers, they increased commission but the service decreased just as steep) and found a pair of out of stock trousers that I wanted, I got the message that they sent them back to the seller as apparently they had stains, in the pictures they looked in really fantastic condition and I actually found it on the instagram of the person who I think is the seller. So I talked to her first on instagram and then on Twitter. She said Rebelle seems to try and push sellers to use their consierge service, where they charge like 80% or something crazy and they put the items on super cheap and then try to get you to reduce even more or force you to take part in their flash sale.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted the trousers and she offered to skype with me and show them, which we did, and we agreed that I pay with PayPal.
> 
> I got them today and there was no stain (Rebelle gave that as reason for the rejection) they can't have been worn more than once, I am super happy, especially since I got them for even cheaper due to her not paying them commission, but I now do worry because I want to sell a few things and thought I bite the bullet and list with Rebelle, but seriously worried about having items "rejected" because they are trying to push their consierge service. VC seems to have a really bad reputation, so not sure if I should list there and as a new seller I won't have the "trusted" tick, so doubtful people would buy.
> 
> In general I do prefer if there is a middle man and quality control, because I think that gives buyers more trust and I don't want to deal with people who just order stuff, wear it and then send it back.
> 
> Does anybody know of designer resale sites in Europe?



Funny, everybody I know who sells on Rebelle says so too, they are totally pushing the Consierge Service and I really really wouldn't do it, because the price dumping there is ridiculous, they try to sell things as cheap as possible (on the back of the sellers) just for quick turnovers and the checking service is notorious for seeing "stains" where there are none (I guess some of the stuff they are taking to make the job bearable makes them see things). Also if you use the Consierge Service, they block you from listing on other platforms where you might sell better and get more, they try to do that anyway but know they can't so if they have the item, you can't list it anywhere else and this way they do not only have your item "captive" they also block the competition, if they don't sell it within a year they will sell it for up to 70% less or you have to pay them to get it back.

They have had a huge influx of venture capital and those guys want to maximize their money, so it is now really all about quick sales, show a big profit and then possibly flog the site on when they squeezed it out like a lemon. I think that explains the influx of "rejected" items.

VC is a bit annoying to use, but you could give them a try, people will see you are new, so not being "ticked" shouldn't be an issue and unlike Rebelle you can have as many pictures as you want, Rebelle limits you to 5 and often only uses 3.

For really new stuff but again annoying to deal with, HEWI but be careful some people really order items to wear them out and then try to return. You also have the issue that even if you send signed for, if another person than the buyer signs for it (spouse, doorman, neighbour) they hold your money until the person confirms, which can drag on a bit.

Easy to use and charges really low commission is Joli Closet, brilliant to deal with, really check items and unlimited pics, but they are not very well known and it can really take a while until you sell something, if they'd have a larger audience, they would be the superstars, but it doesn't harm to list with them since listing is free.

There is also Videdressing, but the problem is most of the buyers are in France, so they only pay French shipping costs, if you are not in France you have to be aware that you get only part of the shipping costs refunded, then buyers can change their mind for 2 days after they receive the items, not counting day of receipt, be very very careful if somebody needs something for a special date and asks for special delivery, almost guaranteed they order an item for an event and then return and you might get a soiled item back. However for items you sell under 150 they do not charge commission ATM as they are feeling competition and are trying to attract more people.

That's basically it. Best of luck


----------



## jamamcg

Has anybody else from the UK been experiencing random price differences for shipping? The last three items I purchased all had different postage prices. And all higher than the original standard shipping price. Even though they keep advertising “new” lower shipping prices.


----------



## Gabs007

jamamcg said:


> Has anybody else from the UK been experiencing random price differences for shipping? The last three items I purchased all had different postage prices. And all higher than the original standard shipping price. Even though they keep advertising “new” lower shipping prices.



Put an item into your shopping bag but don't order, leave it there for 2 to 3 days and they usually offer you free shipping, it usually works with me


----------



## SusieL

Gabs007 said:


> Funny, everybody I know who sells on Rebelle says so too, they are totally pushing the Consierge Service and I really really wouldn't do it, because the price dumping there is ridiculous, they try to sell things as cheap as possible (on the back of the sellers) just for quick turnovers and the checking service is notorious for seeing "stains" where there are none (I guess some of the stuff they are taking to make the job bearable makes them see things). Also if you use the Consierge Service, they block you from listing on other platforms where you might sell better and get more, they try to do that anyway but know they can't so if they have the item, you can't list it anywhere else and this way they do not only have your item "captive" they also block the competition, if they don't sell it within a year they will sell it for up to 70% less or you have to pay them to get it back.
> 
> They have had a huge influx of venture capital and those guys want to maximize their money, so it is now really all about quick sales, show a big profit and then possibly flog the site on when they squeezed it out like a lemon. I think that explains the influx of "rejected" items.
> 
> VC is a bit annoying to use, but you could give them a try, people will see you are new, so not being "ticked" shouldn't be an issue and unlike Rebelle you can have as many pictures as you want, Rebelle limits you to 5 and often only uses 3.
> 
> For really new stuff but again annoying to deal with, HEWI but be careful some people really order items to wear them out and then try to return. You also have the issue that even if you send signed for, if another person than the buyer signs for it (spouse, doorman, neighbour) they hold your money until the person confirms, which can drag on a bit.
> 
> Easy to use and charges really low commission is Joli Closet, brilliant to deal with, really check items and unlimited pics, but they are not very well known and it can really take a while until you sell something, if they'd have a larger audience, they would be the superstars, but it doesn't harm to list with them since listing is free.
> 
> There is also Videdressing, but the problem is most of the buyers are in France, so they only pay French shipping costs, if you are not in France you have to be aware that you get only part of the shipping costs refunded, then buyers can change their mind for 2 days after they receive the items, not counting day of receipt, be very very careful if somebody needs something for a special date and asks for special delivery, almost guaranteed they order an item for an event and then return and you might get a soiled item back. However for items you sell under 150 they do not charge commission ATM as they are feeling competition and are trying to attract more people.
> 
> That's basically it. Best of luck



Thank you, that's really helpful and explains, however I can't really complain about them being so messed up, they did themselves out of commission and I got wonder Maison Margiela trousers much cheaper than planned. It is just I really do not want to sell with them, it's so underhand. Bit of a shame, they were a great website when they started and for a while, but I guess that is what happens when they get greedy.


----------



## SusieL

Should read wonderful, won't let me edit now


----------



## Minabug88

Hey guys, ive just purchased a Valentino Rockstud crossbody on Vestiaire Collective... ive used VC before to buy a couple of other bits (Prada bag with tags and a Dior Necklace which was the same) so never even thought about the possibility of things being counterfeit etc because of their authenticity process. The bag is new with tags and the seller is showing as a trusted profile. They have a few similar bags that they've sold and a few other pieces of clothing which are the same but in different sizes...


https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ockstud-spike-valentino-handbag-7181991.shtml


Considering the seller is saying it has all the tags etc surely it would be very difficult for it to be a fake? I have other valentino items so know what the tags, box etc should be like. Im just a little worried because although ive never had an issue, once ive looked into it it seems the reviews are either really good or REALLY bad.


As terrible as it sounds im thinking maybe the goods have been acquired in a way they shouldnt have been and maybe the need to be sold quickly. Thats just a passing thought though. Any opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gabs007

Minabug88 said:


> Hey guys, ive just purchased a Valentino Rockstud crossbody on Vestiaire Collective... ive used VC before to buy a couple of other bits (Prada bag with tags and a Dior Necklace which was the same) so never even thought about the possibility of things being counterfeit etc because of their authenticity process. The bag is new with tags and the seller is showing as a trusted profile. They have a few similar bags that they've sold and a few other pieces of clothing which are the same but in different sizes...
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ockstud-spike-valentino-handbag-7181991.shtml
> 
> 
> Considering the seller is saying it has all the tags etc surely it would be very difficult for it to be a fake? I have other valentino items so know what the tags, box etc should be like. Im just a little worried because although ive never had an issue, once ive looked into it it seems the reviews are either really good or REALLY bad.
> 
> 
> As terrible as it sounds im thinking maybe the goods have been acquired in a way they shouldnt have been and maybe the need to be sold quickly. Thats just a passing thought though. Any opinions would be much appreciated!



A friend of mine and her 2 daughters use the same account as it is easier, because you need to sell a bunch of things to be a trusted seller, if everything is new, I would guess that they are able to buy cheap, which also explains the different sizes? Often shops give employee discounts and maybe they are trying to make a bit of money this way?

The experiences I have made with VC were in general quite good, with a few not so good ones, I think most things go without a hitch and we just hear about the bad ones a lot because if something works as it should, people don't complain or talk about it much?


----------



## Minabug88

Gabs007 said:


> A friend of mine and her 2 daughters use the same account as it is easier, because you need to sell a bunch of things to be a trusted seller, if everything is new, I would guess that they are able to buy cheap, which also explains the different sizes? Often shops give employee discounts and maybe they are trying to make a bit of money this way?
> 
> The experiences I have made with VC were in general quite good, with a few not so good ones, I think most things go without a hitch and we just hear about the bad ones a lot because if something works as it should, people don't complain or talk about it much?



Well yes, exactly. Ive never had a problem with purchasing from there except once when my order was cancelled due to non receipt of item. Like i said, id never doubted until now! The seller has a few similar tshirts etc for sale but i just dont see how VC could allow counterfeits to slip through especially if theyre BNWT. Surely they have a way to confirm these are legit? All this has got me very paranoid... we'll see what happens. Unfortunately i stupidly paid with the splitit option instead of paypal so if there are any issues it might not be as favourable. I just don't understand why someone would knowingly sell counterfeit on a site like this considering it could end up getting rejected anyway and the cut VC takes is big so id just flog it elsewhere if it was me! Sorry for the rant..so many things floating around my head!!!


----------



## Gabs007

Minabug88 said:


> Well yes, exactly. Ive never had a problem with purchasing from there except once when my order was cancelled due to non receipt of item. Like i said, id never doubted until now! The seller has a few similar tshirts etc for sale but i just dont see how VC could allow counterfeits to slip through especially if theyre BNWT. Surely they have a way to confirm these are legit? All this has got me very paranoid... we'll see what happens. Unfortunately i stupidly paid with the splitit option instead of paypal so if there are any issues it might not be as favourable. I just don't understand why someone would knowingly sell counterfeit on a site like this considering it could end up getting rejected anyway and the cut VC takes is big so id just flog it elsewhere if it was me! Sorry for the rant..so many things floating around my head!!!



Ask for a close up, I mean it could always be a totally legit reason for the sales they might not want to disclose, like for example the staff discount, etc.. I doubt anybody would offer stolen goods on a site like VC, because that would be naturally the first thing where the police would check for them, as for fakes, they try it in the hope it slips through or they might not know themselves (present, bought believing it was real, etc), which is really why I like Joli, they state that they will give fakes to the police with all the information of the seller and that seems to discourage people from even listing them.

Also in some countries you get certain brands cheaper, especially through discounts, which is why I think a lot of people sell new items on?


----------



## Minabug88

Gabs007 said:


> Ask for a close up, I mean it could always be a totally legit reason for the sales they might not want to disclose, like for example the staff discount, etc.. I doubt anybody would offer stolen goods on a site like VC, because that would be naturally the first thing where the police would check for them, as for fakes, they try it in the hope it slips through or they might not know themselves (present, bought believing it was real, etc), which is really why I like Joli, they state that they will give fakes to the police with all the information of the seller and that seems to discourage people from even listing them.
> 
> Also in some countries you get certain brands cheaper, especially through discounts, which is why I think a lot of people sell new items on?


No youre right. Its a shame im thinking this way...i havent used joli but will have a look into it now. Like i said, ive never had an issues but all these horror stories have got to me. Hoping for the best. Will keep you all updated


----------



## Gabs007

Minabug88 said:


> No youre right. Its a shame im thinking this way...i havent used joli but will have a look into it now. Like i said, ive never had an issues but all these horror stories have got to me. Hoping for the best. Will keep you all updated



Actually, I think it is refreshing that you look at things critically, I often pass an item when I think it is too good to be true, certain stuff has a price tag and nobody would give it away for nothing... I don't doubt that some of the things are a bit of a grey area, for example a lot of high end department stores destroy stock they didn't sell rather than sell too cheap, not everything gets destroyed, which is how I think some things end up on those sites.

Personally if I am in shops, I am very much an impulse buyer, so I might end up with a super expensive item, then get caught up with work, a few weeks later I get it out and realise it isn't me, but I bought it while I was in London, Paris or Milan, or possibly in the US, so returning would be a bit of a problem and I always feel really bad about doing it when there is nothing wrong with it, so I tend to think "Maybe I change my mind and I look at it again tomorrow..." Forget it, next time I go "Sod it, I put on a site, not going to wear it..."
The nicer a SA, the more I hesitate returning, because it really isn't their fault that I got carried away.


----------



## jamamcg

Gabs007 said:


> Put an item into your shopping bag but don't order, leave it there for 2 to 3 days and they usually offer you free shipping, it usually works with me



If only I had known that a few days ago [emoji23]. Thank you for the tip. I shall try it out next time.


----------



## jellyv

Akamy7 said:


> I had a total fake on VC sent to me. *Thankfully it was from a professional seller* so i could return l


These two sentences don't make much sense paired together.


----------



## nicole0612

jellyv said:


> These two sentences don't make much sense paired together.



I think her meanings is that she could return it without any hassle because any item purchased from a “professional seller” vs an “individual seller” can be returned for a refund within a certain time frame - 2 weeks I believe?


----------



## Akamy7

nicole0612 said:


> I think her meanings is that she could return it without any hassle because any item purchased from a “professional seller” vs an “individual seller” can be returned for a refund within a certain time frame - 2 weeks I believe?



That’s right, thanks for clarifying


----------



## IngaIggy

I used to hate VC until I experienced Rebelle, think about all the VC problems times 100 and not getting your items back, a totally uninterested and lazy "service" who will not even reply to emails, if they keep that up, sooner or later they will be closed down.

I'm not defending VC, I know they can be really really annoying, from both sides, but trust me, Rebelle is so much worse


----------



## FluffyMouse

Wow, they updated their fees and now all prices have been lowered! That's actually good news 

https://fashionunited.uk/news/retail/vestiaire-collective-lowers-prices-by-10-percent/2019040942613


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Wow, they updated their fees and now all prices have been lowered! That's actually good news
> 
> https://fashionunited.uk/news/retail/vestiaire-collective-lowers-prices-by-10-percent/2019040942613



I got an email from them a few days ago and only briefly read over it, but it seems they are really trying to get back on the right track, I was watching a bunch of bags where I was quite sure they were not authentic and wondered who would buy them, but now the seller has disappeared, I guess they kicked him.


----------



## doni

I just wished they were more reactive. I mailed them a few days ago that a seller was using a modelling picture of a member of this forum published here to sell a (obviously fake) blazer, and they don't seem to do anything about it...


----------



## FluffyMouse

doni said:


> I just wished they were more reactive. I mailed them a few days ago that a seller was using a modelling picture of a member of this forum published here to sell a (obviously fake) blazer, and they don't seem to do anything about it...


Wow! In my experience, they will react but it can take some time. How did you recognize that so fast? Seriously good detective work!


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> I got an email from them a few days ago and only briefly read over it, but it seems they are really trying to get back on the right track, I was watching a bunch of bags where I was quite sure they were not authentic and wondered who would buy them, but now the seller has disappeared, I guess they kicked him.


Yeah I didn't even read it but today I saw that my items were a hell of a lot cheaper than they were yesterday, so that's how I noticed it


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Yeah I didn't even read it but today I saw that my items were a hell of a lot cheaper than they were yesterday, so that's how I noticed it



Some of mine are? And when I listed today, there didn't seem to be a cut in their fees?


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> I just wished they were more reactive. I mailed them a few days ago that a seller was using a modelling picture of a member of this forum published here to sell a (obviously fake) blazer, and they don't seem to do anything about it...



You could leave a comment under the item with a link, they tend to react to comments really quick and always check them in case people exchange outside information


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Some of mine are? And when I listed today, there didn't seem to be a cut in their fees?



I noticed the same thing. I updated the app but it didn’t make a difference. I think they have forgotten to update their payment calculator to correspond with the new fees. I tested it out by changing my listing price by a dollar and the pay out dropped by several hundred, so they definitely need to update their calculator.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> I noticed the same thing. I updated the app but it didn’t make a difference. I think they have forgotten to update their payment calculator to correspond with the new fees. I tested it out by changing my listing price by a dollar and the pay out dropped by several hundred, so they definitely need to update their calculator.



Hopefully soon, I had a problem with the site today where it just couldn't calculate the payout, I had to stop it and then finish it later and there was no change...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Hopefully soon, I had a problem with the site today where it just couldn't calculate the payout, I had to stop it and then finish it later and there was no change...


Eek! 
Just back from self-imposed exile from the thread to join in on this!
A whole load of my items have had their prices dropped and according to the calculator the earnings have dropped very nastily along with them.  No way I’m selling for that little!
I’ve updated the app too but it made no difference. 
Hopefully this is just an error - the email we got did specify no loss of earnings - but I dread the potential convoluted hassles involved if items sell while the calculations haven’t been put right and they don’t pay out the higher amount.  Presumably (fingers crossed) it’s only the app calculator (haven’t checked the website) that’s doing this and not their whole process, so hopefully it will be ok. 
On the plus side, it does look as if they are working on tightening up their act in quite a few other ways, so here’s hoping for general improvements.  I still find them on the whole ok, but I’m not giving up earnings!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Eek!
> 
> On the plus side, it does look as if they are working on tightening up their act in quite a few other ways, so here’s hoping for general improvements.  I still find them on the whole ok, but I’m not giving up earnings!



It seems they are feeling the competition, not sure where you are but for a while Rebelle was a real alternative to them in Europe but then they did a nose dive that made VC look like the most organized thing ever, so at least VC is picking up the slack and there are new sites like Joli Closet creeping up who offer service and commissions that are not the usual rip off prices.


----------



## Gabs007

Wohoho, they got it now and I got a reply from them just now about being sorry about the problems but they are int he process of adjusting everything....

This is the age of miracles...


----------



## FluffyMouse

Well...I guess it was too good to be true...now a certain percentage of the selling price is being used to calculate authenticaton fees. I'm looking at a Chanel dress right now: selling price is € 1795,33 and authentication fee is € 25,99. It's not included in the price being advertised.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Well...I guess it was too good to be true...now a certain percentage of the selling price is being used to calculate authenticaton fees. I'm looking at a Chanel dress right now: selling price is € 1795,33 and authentication fee is € 25,99. It's not included in the price being advertised.



Oh ffs.... Have they got advice and "experts" from Catawiki now?


----------



## De sac

Yes begs the question if authenticity will be 100% now that the charge is clearly separated!
I know there are reports that a small % get through.


----------



## Gabs007

De sac said:


> Yes begs the question if authenticity will be 100% now that the charge is clearly separated!
> I know there are reports that a small % get through.



Tbh I think a small percentage of mistakes will always happen, after all human error and all that, I doubt any company can claim to have a 100% success rate constantly, it was more how they dealt with things that did annoy me, but the fact that they have removed a few offered fakes already from the website shows they are tightening up their act, which is really great.

I was actually always quite lucky when buying, apart from one problem where the seller used fake pictures and since the numbers didn't correspond, it was a bit of back and forth but they did accept the return (even if so quite grudgingly) and then refunded, the seller disappeared afterwards from the website.


----------



## De sac

Thanks @Gabs007 that's helpful to hear your experience.

I've been watching a few items for months and have yet to buy from VC yet. With the European shipping a very good option for me.

None of my favorites are much reduced though!


----------



## Gabs007

De sac said:


> Thanks @Gabs007 that's helpful to hear your experience.
> 
> I've been watching a few items for months and have yet to buy from VC yet. With the European shipping a very good option for me.
> 
> None of my favorites are much reduced though!



I would check around, if in doubt, always pay with your credit card so you can actually file a charge back and request the info from the seller, possibly more pics as well


----------



## jamamcg

FluffyMouse said:


> Well...I guess it was too good to be true...now a certain percentage of the selling price is being used to calculate authenticaton fees. I'm looking at a Chanel dress right now: selling price is € 1795,33 and authentication fee is € 25,99. It's not included in the price being advertised.



Yeah I noticed that too. Advertised price. Plus authentication fee. And shipping prices to the UK went up too, I think it is the end of Vestiaire Collective for me. I will just have to find my McQueen elsewhere.


----------



## Gabs007

jamamcg said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Advertised price. Plus authentication fee. And shipping prices to the UK went up too, I think it is the end of Vestiaire Collective for me. I will just have to find my McQueen elsewhere.



I looked at something and checked it again today, even with the added authentication fee, it actually is a good deal cheaper than it was last Sunday. The shipping might have to do with the post rates having gone up a bit in the UK and they possibly expect problems and price hikes due to the political situation. 

A good way is usually to put an item into your shopping bag and wait, they will then often offer you a coupon or free shipping.


----------



## jamamcg

Gabs007 said:


> I looked at something and checked it again today, even with the added authentication fee, it actually is a good deal cheaper than it was last Sunday. The shipping might have to do with the post rates having gone up a bit in the UK and they possibly expect problems and price hikes due to the political situation.
> 
> A good way is usually to put an item into your shopping bag and wait, they will then often offer you a coupon or free shipping.



Everything that I have been looking at is still the same price. (Well now more with the authentication fee) ‍♂️. I guess I’m just that lucky [emoji23]. But I will try out putting an item into my shopping bag and see if I get a coupon.


----------



## Gabs007

jamamcg said:


> Everything that I have been looking at is still the same price. (Well now more with the authentication fee) ‍♂️. I guess I’m just that lucky [emoji23]. But I will try out putting an item into my shopping bag and see if I get a coupon.



I noticed that with some of my stuff there is still the old price, other stuff has significantly dropped, I think they are working their way through, I would wait a bit longer, because the updates seem to take time, I imagine they are going by time they were listed? So newer items will be later?

I think they have some real problems with the software ATM


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I noticed that with some of my stuff there is still the old price, other stuff has significantly dropped, I think they are working their way through, I would wait a bit longer, because the updates seem to take time, I imagine they are going by time they were listed? So newer items will be later?
> 
> I think they have some real problems with the software ATM




I’m noticing that my higher value items have been quite drastically reduced, but so far my low value items, anything under about £80, I think have stayed the same, but the earnings on them have actually improved. I suspect and hope that this will continue, because those lower value things were hardly worth the trouble of selling with the high commission.  But they are things which are worth buying, even if they’re not the high end stuff. 

My higher value listings have come down a lot, and looking at the new graduated authentication fees, even with slightly higher shipping fees (if that happens, I thought they were reducing some of those too), I think it actually gives buyers a much better deal on balance, and doesn’t extract quite such a crazy level of commission from sellers. That was my biggest gripe. I’ve got to say though that I think a lot of my items look quite underpriced for what they are now, though!  I’m hoping we can settle at a happy medium when making new listings. On the other hand if sales are quicker, that’s not to be sniffed at. 

I am hoping that their authentication process will get tighter. As long as they do that, and people start to trust them more, I think this is looking good. Time will tell. My experience has actually always been that it’s ok, over a whole lot of transactions.  If they can build trust, maybe more people will think the same.
They do seem to be aiming to tighten up on a lot of fronts. I think I read that there’s a new CEO.  Seems like he’s come in with guns blazing. 

By the way, yes I’ve noticed that yesterday it looked as though earnings had gone down with the prices, but today the calculator seems to be gradually coming into line, and there are no losses to the seller. They always seem to have significant glitches when they introduce new software. It looks like it’s getting sorted out step by step.

ETA I don’t think they’re revising items by time.  I think it’s either by value or by brand or something. My newest items have been lowered and so have some older ones but as I said, none of the low cost stuff. I don’t think it’ll be clear for a day or two yet though.

And ETA again ... Ok so now my lower value items have been reduced too. Bargain for somebody!  Way below their value, but I’d already resigned myself to the earnings on those items and the earnings haven’t dropped. Seems to me they started with the higher value things and worked their way down.


----------



## Gabs007

I have no idea how they do it, but yes, noticed something similar just now


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I’m noticing that my higher value items have been quite drastically reduced, but so far my low value items, anything under about £80, I think have stayed the same, but the earnings on them have actually improved. I suspect and hope that this will continue, because those lower value things were hardly worth the trouble of selling with the high commission.  But they are things which are worth buying, even if they’re not the high end stuff.
> 
> My higher value listings have come down a lot, and looking at the new graduated authentication fees, even with slightly higher shipping fees (if that happens, I thought they were reducing some of those too), I think it actually gives buyers a much better deal on balance, and doesn’t extract quite such a crazy level of commission from sellers. That was my biggest gripe. I’ve got to say though that I think a lot of my items look quite underpriced for what they are now, though!  I’m hoping we can settle at a happy medium when making new listings. On the other hand if sales are quicker, that’s not to be sniffed at.
> 
> I am hoping that their authentication process will get tighter. As long as they do that, and people start to trust them more, I think this is looking good. Time will tell. My experience has actually always been that it’s ok, over a whole lot of transactions.  If they can build trust, maybe more people will think the same.
> They do seem to be aiming to tighten up on a lot of fronts. I think I read that there’s a new CEO.  Seems like he’s come in with guns blazing.
> 
> By the way, yes I’ve noticed that yesterday it looked as though earnings had gone down with the prices, but today the calculator seems to be gradually coming into line, and there are no losses to the seller. They always seem to have significant glitches when they introduce new software. It looks like it’s getting sorted out step by step.
> 
> ETA I don’t think they’re revising items by time.  I think it’s either by value or by brand or something. My newest items have been lowered and so have some older ones but as I said, none of the low cost stuff. I don’t think it’ll be clear for a day or two yet though.
> 
> And ETA again ... Ok so now my lower value items have been reduced too. Bargain for somebody!  Way below their value, but I’d already resigned myself to the earnings on those items and the earnings haven’t dropped. Seems to me they started with the higher value things and worked their way down.



It seems to work really well, they are not making their crazy price suggestions but if you want a reasonable price for an item in really great condition, they accept it (I usually list items that are as new with tags for about 1/3rd of retail anything with no signs of wear but worn for 1/4th and things that have tiny signs of wear but not visible when worn for 1/5th to 1/10th depending on how rare they are. In the past they still tried to mess me around, they seem to be OK with that now.

I listed a few things yesterday, they were on over night and 3 sold until noon, I have to say quite happy with how the new CEO is shaping the company


----------



## doni

Gabs007 said:


> You could leave a comment under the item with a link, they tend to react to comments really quick and always check them in case people exchange outside information


Owner of the pic did and they have removed the item. Seems like they are getting better at this.

About the authentication fee. Can you choose _not to_ pay it?

Another improvement they have introduced is filter by country. Great if you don't want to look for items that have custom duties on them. But I wish they had an option to choose Europe or the European Union. Why would anyone want items from Germany but not from Austria? that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> Owner of the pic did and they have removed the item. Seems like they are getting better at this.
> 
> About the authentication fee. Can you choose _not to_ pay it?
> 
> Another improvement they have introduced is filter by country. Great if you don't want to look for items that have custom duties on them. But I wish they had an option to choose Europe or the European Union. Why would anyone want items from Germany but not from Austria? that doesn't make much sense.



They possibly haven't thought that through? Personally I usually don't care from where in the EU it is, but from countries outside the EU, the import duties can be really steep.

Actually I take back what I said about the website working, I usually have Word open, do the description and drag the MacBook with me when I examine everything in broad daylight, so as to not miss anything, I don't seem to be able to copy and paste from the document into the website, just does endless "saving"


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> They possibly haven't thought that through? Personally I usually don't care from where in the EU it is, but from countries outside the EU, the import duties can be really steep.
> 
> Actually I take back what I said about the website working, I usually have Word open, do the description and drag the MacBook with me when I examine everything in broad daylight, so as to not miss anything, I don't seem to be able to copy and paste from the document into the website, just does endless "saving"




I think I see why they’re offering a filter for where an item is shipping from. I just looked at delivery charges in FAQ  and it’s changed - shipping will now be the actual cost of shipping from whatever country the item is in. It’s not about the duties. So it will be potentially significant if you’re ordering from Spain, maybe, whether the item is coming from Germany or France. 

They seem to be rolling this out bit by bit and we are having to discover things as we stumble across them, because it’s not being explained in one email. 

I THINK there is improvement overall. I think we’ll have to wait and see. They do seem to be restructuring the whole thing quite significantly.


----------



## Annie J

doni said:


> Owner of the pic did and they have removed the item. Seems like they are getting better at this.
> 
> About the authentication fee. Can you choose _not to_ pay it?
> 
> Another improvement they have introduced is filter by country. Great if you don't want to look for items that have custom duties on them. But I wish they had an option to choose Europe or the European Union. Why would anyone want items from Germany but not from Austria? that doesn't make much sense.



Was also responding to your post in mine above, Doni, but working out the multiquote thing seems to be beyond me!


----------



## doni

Annie J said:


> Was also responding to your post in mine above, Doni, but working out the multiquote thing seems to be beyond me!


Thanks!


----------



## Gabs007

Somebody mentioned that if you are a Premium subscriber, you have free shipping for one item, if you don't use it this month, you got 2 the next month, not sure how much Premium is, but could be worth it, especially if you are sharing a Premium with a friend? As I believe you can several shipping addresses or change them?


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Somebody mentioned that if you are a Premium subscriber, you have free shipping for one item, if you don't use it this month, you got 2 the next month, not sure how much Premium is, but could be worth it, especially if you are sharing a Premium with a friend? As I believe you can several shipping addresses or change them?



There are various premium options, I usually do the 3 month, 3 free shipping at a time and renew it. I am in the US, and since most items are in the EU, the old shipping price for me was always $44. I don’t remember the price of the 3 month premium membership, but it was $44 or less, so it just made sense. The 3 free could be used any time during the 3 months. The best part of premium membership is that you can reserve any item for 20 minutes by placing it in your cart while you look at the photos and get your payment info all completed. Popular items sell fast, so this is helpful. 
You can have multiple shipping addresses, but I think they all have to be linked to your payment method.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> There are various premium options, I usually do the 3 month, 3 free shipping at a time and renew it. I am in the US, and since most items are in the EU, the old shipping price for me was always $44. I don’t remember the price of the 3 month premium membership, but it was $44 or less, so it just made sense. The 3 free could be used any time during the 3 months. The best part of premium membership is that you can reserve any item for 20 minutes by placing it in your cart while you look at the photos and get your payment info all completed. Popular items sell fast, so this is helpful.
> You can have multiple shipping addresses, but I think they all have to be linked to your payment method.



If you do have a good friend, I think the payment should not be the issue, I have a friend who is totally paranoid about buying anything with a CC online, I tried to explain that it is much more secure than a bank transfer but the idea totally spooks her, so I had ordered 2 items for her when I had a coupon and there was nothing that tempted me, she simply reimbursed me.

It's just one of her quirks, that she believes whenever she pays something online with her CC that it will be stolen and she is in a world of trouble, having seen her in a brick and mortar store, I think a nuclear melt down of a card is more likely


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> If you do have a good friend, I think the payment should not be the issue, I have a friend who is totally paranoid about buying anything with a CC online, I tried to explain that it is much more secure than a bank transfer but the idea totally spooks her, so I had ordered 2 items for her when I had a coupon and there was nothing that tempted me, she simply reimbursed me.
> 
> It's just one of her quirks, that she believes whenever she pays something online with her CC that it will be stolen and she is in a world of trouble, having seen her in a brick and mortar store, I think a nuclear melt down of a card is more likely



Absolutely!


----------



## Annie J

jamamcg said:


> Everything that I have been looking at is still the same price. (Well now more with the authentication fee) ‍♂️. I guess I’m just that lucky [emoji23]. But I will try out putting an item into my shopping bag and see if I get a coupon.



I think all prices didn’t get reset at the same time. My items for sale were reduced by VC over a few days and now have all been reduced. Maybe the ones you were looking at will be lowered now?


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think all prices didn’t get reset at the same time. My items for sale were reduced by VC over a few days and now have all been reduced. Maybe the ones you were looking at will be lowered now?



Some of mine are still not reduced, they seem to be going slow, and obviously you get questions from people on your items why they are not yet reduced (because I have that influence over VC)


----------



## jamamcg

Annie J said:


> I think all prices didn’t get reset at the same time. My items for sale were reduced by VC over a few days and now have all been reduced. Maybe the ones you were looking at will be lowered now?



Everything still seems to be the same price. Even new items being listed seem to be priced quite a bit higher than similar items from a few months ago. 

Perhaps once again I’m being priced out of the market.


----------



## Gabs007

jamamcg said:


> Everything still seems to be the same price. Even new items being listed seem to be priced quite a bit higher than similar items from a few months ago.
> 
> Perhaps once again I’m being priced out of the market.



I actually bought 2 items that were considerably cheaper, and most of mine have been reduced, apart from the odd one out, I think they get through it, it is weird as they do not seem to go by brand or time listed or value, no idea which system they are using


----------



## jamamcg

Gabs007 said:


> I actually bought 2 items that were considerably cheaper, and most of mine have been reduced, apart from the odd one out, I think they get through it, it is weird as they do not seem to go by brand or time listed or value, no idea which system they are using



I’ll keep checking back every so often. I won’t be buying anything anytime soon as I have put myself on ban island.


----------



## Gabs007

jamamcg said:


> I’ll keep checking back every so often. I won’t be buying anything anytime soon as I have put myself on ban island.



Could it be that your browser is still loading the old page? Because nobody else seems to have the problem with getting the same prices


----------



## jamamcg

Gabs007 said:


> Could it be that your browser is still loading the old page? Because nobody else seems to have the problem with getting the same prices



I only use the app on my phone which has been updated. I’m in no rush anyway to buy anything at the moment.


----------



## Gabs007

I think they also changed their pay out? I got a mail today that an item I sold passed quality control and is sent to the buyer and my payout will be on the 18th, they usually did 15th and last of the month?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

What are your experiences with PayPal disputes in regards to VC purchases? I received a coat that in real life is a totally different colour than what is shown in the pictures and the item description. I expected forest green and received a washed-out olive. I opened a “not as described” dispute and am waiting for VC reply.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> What are your experiences with PayPal disputes in regards to VC purchases? I received a coat that in real life is a totally different colour than what is shown in the pictures and the item description. I expected forest green and received a washed-out olive. I opened a “not as described” dispute and am waiting for VC reply.



I never had that problem, but when I am not sure about a colour (some greens work for me, some reds, but not all) I ask the seller if they would please take a picture with the mobile in the daylight, to not have unpleasant surprises, because how somebody describes a colour is very subjective, how you have set your monitor and all that


----------



## sophiap

Hello all! I was looking to sell some beautiful stuff that didn't suit me and take valuable space in my closet and I chose vc! I uploaded 3 items, one of which is a pale pink stylish marella puffer of winter 2019 which I wore once before I realized was a bit big and of course bought me the smaller size too. However vc suggest I lower the price to less than half of initial which means I get less than a third of what I paid ! Does this make any sense to you?


----------



## Gabs007

sophiap said:


> Hello all! I was looking to sell some beautiful stuff that didn't suit me and take valuable space in my closet and I chose vc! I uploaded 3 items, one of which is a pale pink stylish marella puffer of winter 2019 which I wore once before I realized was a bit big and of course bought me the smaller size too. However vc suggest I lower the price to less than half of initial which means I get less than a third of what I paid ! Does this make any sense to you?



An item that is new, unless it is rare, the price you can get for it is usually 60% and that is new with tags, without tags less, worn (even if just once) and in very good condition, about 1/3rd - that is what the buyer usually pays, as a rule of thumb.

Look, I don't mind buying items 2nd hand, but why would I pay close to what I pay in the shop? Then I can go to the shop, try it on, return if I don't like it....

Ask yourself how much you would pay for a 2nd hand item? Close to new?

Also it sounds like you are uploading winter stuff when it's getting towards summer, you will get less.

You can always try different resale sites, some let you set your own price, but most will actually want you to sell for less. Also if VC sends you a price proposal, you can reply (I think 2 times) with your own idea.

Designer items are a bit like cars, once you walk out of the shop with them, they lose value.

VC has lowered the commission to 15%, most resale sites charge between 40 and 50% so even if they would let you charge a higher price, you would get less payout.

You could always try to negotiate with them or try other sites, I have *****ed a lot about them in the past, but seriously, getting 1/3rd of the original price for an item that is out of season, that is not too bad.


----------



## sophiap

Thanks for your immediate reply! I haven't bought used before, but I have a difficult taste and when I am looking for something in particular I could pay as much as in store, I have searched for stuff before but haven't found any. Anyway do you think I could I reply with my own idea? Should I propose something close to their suggestion?


----------



## Gabs007

sophiap said:


> Thanks for your immediate reply! I haven't bought used before, but I have a difficult taste and when I am looking for something in particular I could pay as much as in store, I have searched for stuff before but haven't found any. Anyway do you think I could I reply with my own idea? Should I propose something close to their suggestion?



I usually ***** about their price gauging, but half seems to be OKish, if you go into your account, you will see "items on price negotiation" - I would reply with something in between your idea and theirs, they often accept that, it depends how quick you want to get rid of the items, if you put the price up high, chances for selling it quick are lower. You can try and list on several site, you just have to be really diligent and remove it when it was sold, or there will be a backlash, but highly unlikely that something will sell at the same time


----------



## FluffyMouse

sophiap said:


> Thanks for your immediate reply! I haven't bought used before, but I have a difficult taste and when I am looking for something in particular I could pay as much as in store, I have searched for stuff before but haven't found any. Anyway do you think I could I reply with my own idea? Should I propose something close to their suggestion?


You can send them a counter offer. I have done this a few times. Sometimes it doesn't really make sense what they're offering, but I agree with Gabs007 that preloved items, no matter how new they are, are still of less value than when you buy it in a store. Unless you have an item that's sold out everywhere and in massive demand, like the LV mini pochettes limited editions. 

I'm curious what transpired eventually


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> Somebody mentioned that if you are a Premium subscriber, you have free shipping for one item, if you don't use it this month, you got 2 the next month, not sure how much Premium is, but could be worth it, especially if you are sharing a Premium with a friend? As I believe you can several shipping addresses or change them?


I just cancelled my Premium subscription because my math dictated that I had some free shipments left, but VC said otherwise. 

Usually I buy items from France, GB or Italy or in the general area so I figured it's not worth it. Maybe I'll change my mind later on. 

But you're eligible for 12 free shipments a year so I guess after one year you'll start at zero. So I guess that was my issue and right now I don't think it's entirely fair.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> You can send them a counter offer. I have done this a few times. Sometimes it doesn't really make sense what they're offering, but I agree with Gabs007 that preloved items, no matter how new they are, are still of less value than when you buy it in a store. Unless you have an item that's sold out everywhere and in massive demand, like the LV mini pochettes limited editions.
> 
> I'm curious what transpired eventually



They used to offer about 1/10th or in some cases even less, I guess they were trying it on...

Interesting enough I bought a skirt I always wanted but that is sold out everywhere, they noticed the tiniest flaw inside and sent me a picture if I would be willing to accept it for half the price, I did, but I feel almost bad for the seller


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> They used to offer about 1/10th or in some cases even less, I guess they were trying it on...
> 
> Interesting enough I bought a skirt I always wanted but that is sold out everywhere, they noticed the tiniest flaw inside and sent me a picture if I would be willing to accept it for half the price, I did, but I feel almost bad for the seller


I suspect some people who work there have amazing eyes LOL. I sometimes look at shoes in 'very good condition' and I'm seriously amazed at how people list shoes with a lot of wear on  the soles as very good condition. Others will list shoes with perfect soles (but redone) as 'fair condition'. I wonder how that turns out in the authentication process.

Just bought a vintage Prada bowling bag on VC. It's dirty but doesn't look damaged, so I'm looking forward to restore it to its former glory. € 49,- was just too good to let it go


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> I suspect some people who work there have amazing eyes LOL. I sometimes look at shoes in 'very good condition' and I'm seriously amazed at how people list shoes with a lot of wear on  the soles as very good condition. Others will list shoes with perfect soles (but redone) as 'fair condition'. I wonder how that turns out in the authentication process.
> 
> Just bought a vintage Prada bowling bag on VC. It's dirty but doesn't look damaged, so I'm looking forward to restore it to its former glory. € 49,- was just too good to let it go



I usually list shoes unless unworn only as good, as with leather soles, even wearing them once, you can see wear on the soles and they would possibly make an issue, according to their rules, if shoes are resoled (with some brands I do that straight away) they are only good and not very good...

Oh wow, that bowling bag was a steal


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> I just cancelled my Premium subscription because my math dictated that I had some free shipments left, but VC said otherwise.
> 
> Usually I buy items from France, GB or Italy or in the general area so I figured it's not worth it. Maybe I'll change my mind later on.
> 
> But you're eligible for 12 free shipments a year so I guess after one year you'll start at zero. So I guess that was my issue and right now I don't think it's entirely fair.



I think that is pretty normal that the 12 items per year only go for one year, as somebody said, they do 3 month and get 3 items, I did that and already spent mine, plus the additional minutes you get where somebody can't snatch it under your nose... Possibly a bit more expensive than the yearly one, but then you also don't lose out too much if you don't spend all 12 as they carry into the next month... Now I need somebody who stops me from looking...


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> I think that is pretty normal that the 12 items per year only go for one year, as somebody said, they do 3 month and get 3 items, I did that and already spent mine, plus the additional minutes you get where somebody can't snatch it under your nose... Possibly a bit more expensive than the yearly one, but then you also don't lose out too much if you don't spend all 12 as they carry into the next month... Now I need somebody who stops me from looking...


Haha 

Yeah I guess since I don't really use the other features I'm so focused on the free shipping that it left a sour taste in my mouth. I didn't buy from VC for 4 months or something, so that's why I was annoyed that when I did place 4 orders, I didn't have the free shipments available. Oh well, can't resist their new prices anyway..


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah I guess since I don't really use the other features I'm so focused on the free shipping that it left a sour taste in my mouth. I didn't buy from VC for 4 months or something, so that's why I was annoyed that when I did place 4 orders, I didn't have the free shipments available. Oh well, can't resist their new prices anyway..



I thought the 12 items are for the whole year, and when that yearly subscription is over, the free shipments you haven't used go as well? In the past I used to put items into a shopping bag and didn't order, then most of the time got an offer for a free shipment, not sure if they changed it.

A friend of mine made herself another account just for buying, she said that way she got twice the reduction for 1st order, not sure if they changed that now or if she used 2 different credit cards for it.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> I thought the 12 items are for the whole year, and when that yearly subscription is over, the free shipments you haven't used go as well? In the past I used to put items into a shopping bag and didn't order, then most of the time got an offer for a free shipment, not sure if they changed it.
> 
> A friend of mine made herself another account just for buying, she said that way she got twice the reduction for 1st order, not sure if they changed that now or if she used 2 different credit cards for it.


Yes I think it's like that. I used to buy every month but then I didn't order for some time. That's when I noticed it. Also, the shipping costs are transparent now so my supscription is € 9,- and most shipping costs are close to € 9,-. 

Maybe I should try putting something in my shopping bag and leave it there for some time. Never done it, but I see people on Rebelle doing that all the time.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Yes I think it's like that. I used to buy every month but then I didn't order for some time. That's when I noticed it. Also, the shipping costs are transparent now so my supscription is € 9,- and most shipping costs are close to € 9,-.
> 
> Maybe I should try putting something in my shopping bag and leave it there for some time. Never done it, but I see people on Rebelle doing that all the time.



On Rebelle also a lot of them order and claim that they will buy via bank transfer, so the item is taken out of the sale and nobody can buy it, after 2 or 3 weeks they finally put it back again (they claim 7 days but their claims are as reliable as their replies or service) and then the person usually sends you a super low ball offer, if you decline they do it again, and repeat, and repeat....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Brief update on my last post re. the misrepresented coat: first I opened a claim on PayPal which Vestiaire C. ignored for a week. Today I escalated it to a dispute and within 4 hours Vestiaire C. agreed to take the coat back.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

On another note. Vestiaire has suddenly been discovered by Japanese resellers, they now flood the Vuitton section with cheap, very “well-loved” bags. A sea of dirt-brown vachetta, tarnished hardware and dullish canvas. Meh.


----------



## De sac

Thanks for the update. Also glad to hear it was resolved properly in the end.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Wentworth-Roth said:


> On another note. Vestiaire has suddenly been discovered by Japanese resellers, they now flood the Vuitton section with cheap, very “well-loved” bags. A sea of dirt-brown vachetta, tarnished hardware and dullish canvas. Meh.


I've noticed that too! Including real damage as well like broken zippers.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> I've noticed that too! Including real damage as well like broken zippers.



Same with a lot of Balenciagas, but tbh if it is declared and shown, no issue with it, as some people like to have a restoration project, if they have all the info, it is totally their choice


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> Same with a lot of Balenciagas, but tbh if it is declared and shown, no issue with it, as some people like to have a restoration project, if they have all the info, it is totally their choice


I agree, they're being very thorough in their description so a buyer knows exactly what they get. It's just that the import charges are too  steep for me, otherwise I'd maybe get something from one of the Japanese sellers as a restoration project.


----------



## Gabs007

They are really really odd and now seem to be going the other way, sold a pair of shoes as I never wore them, they were one of those neutral nude shades, definitely more beige than pink and today I get an email that the shoes should have been described as pink, so I rang them and asked, said a neutral shade is hardly pink and she agreed from the pictures that they are more beige than pink, they will get back to me...

Seriously, if I would have described those shoes as pink, they would have said they are not pink, I went through pains in the description to say they are "nude" and that the manufacturer describes the colour as Marshmallow and that it is a beige with a slight blush....

I don't think anyone can describe them as pink???????


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> They are really really odd and now seem to be going the other way, sold a pair of shoes as I never wore them, they were one of those neutral nude shades, definitely more beige than pink and today I get an email that the shoes should have been described as pink, so I rang them and asked, said a neutral shade is hardly pink and she agreed from the pictures that they are more beige than pink, they will get back to me...
> 
> Seriously, if I would have described those shoes as pink, they would have said they are not pink, I went through pains in the description to say they are "nude" and that the manufacturer describes the colour as Marshmallow and that it is a beige with a slight blush....
> 
> I don't think anyone can describe them as pink???????



. That’s a difficult one!  It could actually be down quite literally to someone’s vision. My mother and I used to use the exact same eyeshadow. I used it because it was purple. She used it because it was brown. We realised after much dispute that we did actually physically see a different colour!  Your shoes fall into the same part of the spectrum so maybe it’s that!  Hopefully it will be accepted that the shoes are nude and conform to description. I mean, even if they are pinkish, that’s still nude where I come from, anyway!

How are you finding VC since the changes, now it’s settling down?  I was worried about some of it but I seem at least to have sold a few things quicker, and I get the feeling they are making a big effort to win the trust back. Customer service has been pretty swift and helpful, though I think they’re pretty overwhelmed with a big rush since the price drops, and they seem to have improved access to it.  I don’t think it was 24/7 before?  I haven’t bought anything recently so I can’t comment on that side. My buyers seem pretty happy (though I suppose they always were as I’m very careful and open with descriptions).


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> . That’s a difficult one!  It could actually be down quite literally to someone’s vision. My mother and I used to use the exact same eyeshadow. I used it because it was purple. She used it because it was brown. We realised after much dispute that we did actually physically see a different colour!  Your shoes fall into the same part of the spectrum so maybe it’s that!  Hopefully it will be accepted that the shoes are nude and conform to description. I mean, even if they are pinkish, that’s still nude where I come from, anyway!
> 
> How are you finding VC since the changes, now it’s settling down?  I was worried about some of it but I seem at least to have sold a few things quicker, and I get the feeling they are making a big effort to win the trust back. Customer service has been pretty swift and helpful, though I think they’re pretty overwhelmed with a big rush since the price drops, and they seem to have improved access to it.  I don’t think it was 24/7 before?  I haven’t bought anything recently so I can’t comment on that side. My buyers seem pretty happy (though I suppose they always were as I’m very careful and open with descriptions).



I do like the changes, but this thing with the shoes, I am totally puzzled, it is a neutral shade, if you look for neutrals you don't look under pink...

In all honesty, I thought they got better but it turns out that the buyer decided to cancel (seriously pictures from every angle, totally not pink) - it just means that I won't list with them as there is no point, I am not guessing what some person there sees, I list somewhere else


----------



## FluffyMouse

Wow, I'd say nude OR pinkish would be OK to describe them. Better question is: why would it matter when there's no difference in how you describe them? It's not like they're blue instead of nude. I get that with certain colours it would matter, like for example certain brands use trademark colours to describe their items. But I've seen nude items that looked beige and nude items that looked pink. It's not like nude is an existing color to begin with. 

Also, I use a blue filter on my laptop so everything has a pinkish / warm hue. If I want to buy something, I look at it with the filter on and off. I also look at the item on my phone. Screens just do that to items to be honest, it's hard to represent something true to the real thing.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Annie J said:


> . That’s a difficult one!  It could actually be down quite literally to someone’s vision. My mother and I used to use the exact same eyeshadow. I used it because it was purple. She used it because it was brown. We realised after much dispute that we did actually physically see a different colour!  Your shoes fall into the same part of the spectrum so maybe it’s that!  Hopefully it will be accepted that the shoes are nude and conform to description. I mean, even if they are pinkish, that’s still nude where I come from, anyway!
> 
> How are you finding VC since the changes, now it’s settling down?  I was worried about some of it but I seem at least to have sold a few things quicker, and I get the feeling they are making a big effort to win the trust back. Customer service has been pretty swift and helpful, though I think they’re pretty overwhelmed with a big rush since the price drops, and they seem to have improved access to it.  I don’t think it was 24/7 before?  I haven’t bought anything recently so I can’t comment on that side. My buyers seem pretty happy (though I suppose they always were as I’m very careful and open with descriptions).


Do you remember that dress that broke the internet because some people saw it as blue, and some saw it as gold? It's like that. Some colours just do that LOL.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Wow, I'd say nude OR pinkish would be OK to describe them. Better question is: why would it matter when there's no difference in how you describe them? It's not like they're blue instead of nude. I get that with certain colours it would matter, like for example certain brands use trademark colours to describe their items. But I've seen nude items that looked beige and nude items that looked pink. It's not like nude is an existing color to begin with.
> 
> Also, I use a blue filter on my laptop so everything has a pinkish / warm hue. If I want to buy something, I look at it with the filter on and off. I also look at the item on my phone. Screens just do that to items to be honest, it's hard to represent something true to the real thing.



If they list it as pink, nobody is going to look at them, I mean who the hell will look under pink if somebody needs a neutral shade?

Weirdly enough, just got the message that I sold another dress but they applied their old commission....


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> If they list it as pink, nobody is going to look at them, I mean who the hell will look under pink if somebody needs a neutral shade?
> 
> Weirdly enough, just got the message that I sold another dress but they applied their old commission....



I think they could be called pinkish nude or beige pretty legitimately, but I agree with you that people who will want them are less likely to find them if they’re listed as pink which people are going to think of more as fuchsia, or bubblegum, or cerise...  I think if I were you I’d pull them, and send them in again as beige in the product information, but also give the designer colour name and your own description of them as ‘nude-pinkish-beige’ in the full description.  No one can argue with that. Though I guess it’s more complicated if they have them now? This is why I spend so long working out how to describe my stuff, to be certain nothing can go wrong at QC/compliance, but something unforeseen is bound to trip you up at some point. Aargh. Irritating. You could try asking customer service to let you re-list them with a new description. Or just try a different day with a different person.  Either that or resign yourself to however it works out. Maybe someone wants pink shoes that aren’t really too pink and will snap them up. Shame they don’t have a ‘nude’ option to select.  There is ‘other colour’ but who searches for ‘other colour shoes’?  I’m never sure who will find those ...

Strange that you are seeing old commission applied - I’m clearly seeing and getting the new rates when I’m selling things. Some glitch?


----------



## Annie J

FluffyMouse said:


> Do you remember that dress that broke the internet because some people saw it as blue, and some saw it as gold? It's like that. Some colours just do that LOL.



Yes that dress thing was such a mind boggling illusion!

You know the ones that really get me terminology-wise are ‘mauve’ and ‘taupe’. Everyone seems to have a completely different idea of what those two colours are. I feel that Americans define them differently to British people, and I can’t imagine what other variables there are.  ‘Orange’ also seems to be a moveable feast. All just waiting to trip us up on resale sites ... lol


----------



## Dillonk

Does anyone have experience going through with a chargeback with this company? I’m highly disappointed in their service as well as quality control. I am attaching what I received versus what is on the actual brand’s website. This is so obviously a counterfeit that I can’t even stand it. If you look closely there is obviously a line of stitching missing. I sent detailed photos and a printout of the pic of the actual item from Hermès and they still deemed it authentic. They proposed me to send it back again but quite frankly I’m tired of dealing with this company and would rather not have them send it back to me and then close this case.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think they could be called pinkish nude or beige pretty legitimately, but I agree with you that people who will want them are less likely to find them if they’re listed as pink which people are going to think of more as fuchsia, or bubblegum, or cerise...  I think if I were you I’d pull them, and send them in again as beige in the product information, but also give the designer colour name and your own description of them as ‘nude-pinkish-beige’ in the full description.  No one can argue with that. Though I guess it’s more complicated if they have them now? This is why I spend so long working out how to describe my stuff, to be certain nothing can go wrong at QC/compliance, but something unforeseen is bound to trip you up at some point. Aargh. Irritating. You could try asking customer service to let you re-list them with a new description. Or just try a different day with a different person.  Either that or resign yourself to however it works out. Maybe someone wants pink shoes that aren’t really too pink and will snap them up. Shame they don’t have a ‘nude’ option to select.  There is ‘other colour’ but who searches for ‘other colour shoes’?  I’m never sure who will find those ...
> 
> Strange that you are seeing old commission applied - I’m clearly seeing and getting the new rates when I’m selling things. Some glitch?




As I said, I did all that, gave the colour that the designer calls it Marshmallow, listed them as beige in the tick box, described the colour as nude, beige with a faint pinkish blush, Had 6 pictures up. As I also mentioned, I DID call customer service, the lady totally agreed with me that they look more beige and definitely not pink but QC had also contacted the buyer and gave the buyer an out.

There are a few options missing in their tick boxes, also when it comes to material. I got all the new rates when selling, then this dress, clearly the old rate


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> As I said, I did all that, gave the colour that the designer calls it Marshmallow, listed them as beige in the tick box, described the colour as nude, beige with a faint pinkish blush, Had 6 pictures up. As I also mentioned, I DID call customer service, the lady totally agreed with me that they look more beige and definitely not pink but QC had also contacted the buyer and gave the buyer an out.
> 
> There are a few options missing in their tick boxes, also when it comes to material. I got all the new rates when selling, then this dress, clearly the old rate



How odd!


----------



## FluffyMouse

Dillonk said:


> Does anyone have experience going through with a chargeback with this company? I’m highly disappointed in their service as well as quality control. I am attaching what I received versus what is on the actual brand’s website. This is so obviously a counterfeit that I can’t even stand it. If you look closely there is obviously a line of stitching missing. I sent detailed photos and a printout of the pic of the actual item from Hermès and they still deemed it authentic. They proposed me to send it back again but quite frankly I’m tired of dealing with this company and would rather not have them send it back to me and then close this case.


I ordered a Gucci Signora watch once and when the item arrived, the package had been opened and inside it was just the empty Gucci box. I asked them to refund me and I didn't hear from them for a month. So I told them I would get my credit card company involved so within a few days I was refunded. It's different from your case though. 

I'm not really familiar with H. Leather does look good in the picture. Do they have older versions of this model? I've looked up the card case on the website and those pictures do have the stitching you mentioned. Did you ask in the Hermes authentication thread? Was it a private seller or a professional seller? Because professional sellers have to take their items back (at least this is the case in Europe) within a certain time frame.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Gabs007 said:


> As I said, I did all that, gave the colour that the designer calls it Marshmallow, listed them as beige in the tick box, described the colour as nude, beige with a faint pinkish blush, Had 6 pictures up. As I also mentioned, I DID call customer service, the lady totally agreed with me that they look more beige and definitely not pink but QC had also contacted the buyer and gave the buyer an out.
> 
> There are a few options missing in their tick boxes, also when it comes to material. I got all the new rates when selling, then this dress, clearly the old rate


It's so silly, unbelievable. I see many items on VC being described as leather or fur, when in reality it's faux leather and faux fur. Also, some people don't give a description at all. I don't understand their arguments at all in your case. 

I had a vintage Gucci watch I sold on VC, and I listed it as fair condition because some of the gold plating had come off a bit. I listed every tiny scratch so to speak, but they sent it back to me because 'my item didn't meet their quality standards'. OK then. Why let me list it in the first place.


----------



## Dillonk

FluffyMouse said:


> I ordered a Gucci Signora watch once and when the item arrived, the package had been opened and inside it was just the empty Gucci box. I asked them to refund me and I didn't hear from them for a month. So I told them I would get my credit card company involved so within a few days I was refunded. It's different from your case though.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with H. Leather does look good in the picture. Do they have older versions of this model? I've looked up the card case on the website and those pictures do have the stitching you mentioned. Did you ask in the Hermes authentication thread? Was it a private seller or a professional seller? Because professional sellers have to take their items back (at least this is the case in Europe) within a certain time frame.




The Hermès authentication thread is closed down and the stamping of this model states that it would’ve been A which would mean it would’ve been a 2017 model. It was a private seller but the thing is the company still took it back anyway to recheck. I’ve since begun a dispute with my credit card company and will be very much compliant going forward. I only really want the truth as well as justice and peace of mind. I had looked at the same cardholder in a store in New York, the boutique itself, and noticed the vertical stitch line. I would be much too embarrassed to pull mine out when it had a significant piece of the cardholder missing! This must be a superfake... if it weren’t for the missing stitch line, a missing part of the date code on the inside, and a foil stamp that’s a tad off in terms of the accent above the second e in Hermès; and said e being practically fused together and indistinguishable.. I would have not known the wiser...


----------



## Dillonk

FluffyMouse said:


> I ordered a Gucci Signora watch once and when the item arrived, the package had been opened and inside it was just the empty Gucci box. I asked them to refund me and I didn't hear from them for a month. So I told them I would get my credit card company involved so within a few days I was refunded. It's different from your case though.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with H. Leather does look good in the picture. Do they have older versions of this model? I've looked up the card case on the website and those pictures do have the stitching you mentioned. Did you ask in the Hermes authentication thread? Was it a private seller or a professional seller? Because professional sellers have to take their items back (at least this is the case in Europe) within a certain time frame.





Ok, well, this is our answer. I don’t know if this counts as further proof but GQ posted this wallet in their magazine a long time ago (2005) and there’s that vertical line of stitching down the leather.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> It's so silly, unbelievable. I see many items on VC being described as leather or fur, when in reality it's faux leather and faux fur. Also, some people don't give a description at all. I don't understand their arguments at all in your case.
> 
> I had a vintage Gucci watch I sold on VC, and I listed it as fair condition because some of the gold plating had come off a bit. I listed every tiny scratch so to speak, but they sent it back to me because 'my item didn't meet their quality standards'. OK then. Why let me list it in the first place.



That is why I like Joli so much, you describe the item correctly, they actually read the description...  have totally given up on Rebelle, they have turned total disaster with massive commission, zero service, relatively small audience but massive arrogance and a QC that seems most of the time angry our on "substances", VC seems to be struggling around and trying to adjust to the new rules, I don't want to really list as long as they do not know if they want the bowel movement or the haircut....


----------



## Annie J

. Duplicate post


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> That is why I like Joli so much, you describe the item correctly, they actually read the description...  have totally given up on Rebelle, they have turned total disaster with massive commission, zero service, relatively small audience but massive arrogance and a QC that seems most of the time angry our on "substances", VC seems to be struggling around and trying to adjust to the new rules, I don't want to really list as long as they do not know if they want the bowel movement or the haircut....




I agree about Rebelle, looks poor. 

I think you’ve had bad luck with Vestiaire with the shoe colour thing, and I reckon you could still call and get a different person to put their agreement that the shoes are indeed beige into action so you can have them listed the way they really are and be more likely to sell them.  I’ve usually found they will act if I talk it through with them, but maybe I’ve been lucky.  If you had the shoes in your hands I’d remove and re-list, but it’s obviously made it trickier for you that they are now physically with Vestiaire and the situation is very annoying for you. 

I’ve actually found now that things are shifting quicker as the changes bed in at Vestiaire and have been lucky with authentication and compliance going smoothly. I think they’ve got massive amounts to deal with at the moment but on the whole seem to be keeping it going, at least in my experience.  I appreciate it hasn’t been the same for you. 

I really do like the look of Joli Closet and was quite pleased to find it after you recommended it somewhere!  I’ve given it a go, but having listed a few really nice, new, high-end and reasonably priced items on both sites (in fact priced lower on Joli), and leaving it open to offer, I haven’t actually had a single offer, sale or message on Joli while I’ve been getting sales of the same items on Vestiaire. So I don’t really know what to make of that. Maybe it’s just that they haven’t gained the same traction yet and it will speed up in future. I am also nervous about their payment method on Joli. I can be paid to PayPal with Vestiaire, so all they need is my registered email address.  Whereas I have to give Joli Closet my bank details to be paid, which I’m a lot less happy to do.  There may be no difference really in giving my account number and sort code to a company I don’t really know to giving them a cheque with the same information on it, but my bank didn’t like the idea, especially since they also register address (and also wanted date of birth). I’m not suggesting in any way there’s any intention on their part to do anything wrong, and plenty of platforms require this sort of info (and hey, PayPal could get breached too), and I’m quite sure they are completely respectable, but even respectable business with supposedly good security get breaches, so I feel uncomfortable, though most people probably would be ok with it. (I’ve been the victim of identity fraud and credit card fraud more than time because of security breaches at companies that had my info, so I’m once bitten, twice shy). I’m only selling wardrobe overflow, I’m not a business, I don’t really want to fiddle around with a new bank account just for this and don’t want to share all that info about my existing account. Maybe they will offer a PayPal option in future, I’ll consider it again if they do because the site looks nice.   I did have a problem with couple of things I listed on Joli Closet being put on at the wrong price. I submitted in GB£ (and it definitely did say ‘£’ in their options), they translated the prices straight to Euros - not at the exchange rates but using the exact same figure as if £1=1€, which is obviously wrong and left my items underpriced. I didn’t bother to do anything about it because both things affected sold on Vestiaire right away and I had to withdraw them from Joli anyway. I might look at Joli again later on if they seem to get more traction but meantime I’m just a bit more comfortable with the balance at Vestiaire.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I agree about Rebelle, looks poor.
> 
> I think you’ve had bad luck with Vestiaire with the shoe colour thing, and I reckon you could still call and get a different person to put their agreement that the shoes are indeed beige into action so you can have them listed the way they really are and be more likely to sell them.  I’ve usually found they will act if I talk it through with them, but maybe I’ve been lucky.  If you had the shoes in your hands I’d remove and re-list, but it’s obviously made it trickier for you that they are now physically with Vestiaire and the situation is very annoying for you.
> 
> I’ve actually found now that things are shifting quicker as the changes bed in at Vestiaire and have been lucky with authentication and compliance going smoothly. I think they’ve got massive amounts to deal with at the moment but on the whole seem to be keeping it going, at least in my experience.  I appreciate it hasn’t been the same for you.
> 
> I really do like the look of Joli Closet and was quite pleased to find it after you recommended it somewhere!  I’ve given it a go, but having listed a few really nice, new, high-end and reasonably priced items on both sites (in fact priced lower on Joli), and leaving it open to offer, I haven’t actually had a single offer, sale or message on Joli while I’ve been getting sales of the same items on Vestiaire. So I don’t really know what to make of that. Maybe it’s just that they haven’t gained the same traction yet and it will speed up in future. I am also nervous about their payment method on Joli. I can be paid to PayPal with Vestiaire, so all they need is my registered email address.  Whereas I have to give Joli Closet my bank details to be paid, which I’m a lot less happy to do.  There may be no difference really in giving my account number and sort code to a company I don’t really know to giving them a cheque with the same I formation on it, but my bank didn’t like the idea, especially since they also register address (and also wanted date of birth). I’m not suggesting in any way there’s any intention on their part to do anything wrong, and plenty of platforms require this sort of info (and hey, PayPal could get breached too), and I’m quite sure they are completely respectable, but even respectable business with supposedly good security get breaches, so I feel uncomfortable, though most people probably would be ok with it. (I’ve been the victim of identity fraud and credit card fraud more than time because of security breaches at companies that had my info, so I’m once bitten, twice shy). A couple of things I listed on Joli Closet were also listed at the wrong price. I submitted in GB£, they translated the prices straight to Euros - not at the exchange rates but using the exact same figure as if £1=1€, which is obviously wrong and left my items underpriced. I didn’t bother to do anything about it because both things affected sold on Vestiaire right away and I had to withdraw them from Joli anyway. I might look at Joli again later on if they seem to get more traction but meantime I’m just a bit more comfortable with the balance at Vestiaire.
> 
> ETA: I see when I post the reply that TPF makes some references to Vestiaire into a link. Just to point out it’s not me doing that lol. They obviously don’t have any sponsorship from Joli Closet or Rebelle yet!



I think it is pretty pointless to reply, as you obviously have not read anything I wrote.

As I have said repeatedly, I called them, they agreed the shoes do not look pink, makes no difference as it was already put to the buyer who backed out, since the shoes are with them, no I do not have them in my hands.

As for your problems with JC, strangely enough never had the issue, but you can actually change the currency there, takes a bit of looking into or you could list in Euros? If you feel uncomfortable giving pretty general banking information, that doesn't allow them to withdraw to them, fair enough. I had problems with credit card fraud because somebody hacked a shop, they tried to charge the credit card. Personally I do not like accepting PP due to the PP charges.

Actually everything you mind about Joli is something I like very much, with verified info and all that, people who sell fakes are less likely to use them, so I am totally on board with that. I sold some items with Joli, it did take a bit, but the items were actually on VC too and didn't seem to get much attention, when it comes to buying, I do prefer Joli as the prices seem to be better, the quality check and payment was pretty good, approval as well, with VC things seem to take forever to get approved, today I had an email that I need to take new pictures as apparently they do not allow items to be photographed on mannequins at all anymore, seriously, I thought they would be getting better, totally down with 1st picture has to be on a hanger, but the other pictures, people want to see how it looks worn. It seems it is back to the old "Left hand has no idea what right hand is doing" policy and I simply don't have time to deal with all that. I am at the point of "If the items sell, great, if not I can always give them to friends or a charity" - I just want it hassle free, I left Rebelle due to their totally messed up service, I actually found a proper mannequin and paid through the nose for it to be able to show how items look on a body, if they now decide that they don't want that (however saw about 100 new items where the items were shown on a mannequin) cool, I guess they can do without my commission.

As for the dress, sent them an email asking why the old commission was applied, got the reply that it must be a mistake but so far no attempt to sort it.

The way I see it, I am not married to any of the companies, I just want to get rid of my items fast and hassle free, I usually list on several platforms at the same time, as I have the description anyway and have done the pictures, if it sells on one, I remove it from the others. With VC it is too much hassle (3 mess ups in a week with 12 items is a bit much for my liking) as I have to feature my time in as well and the single picture upload takes a hell lot of time, so I just skip them in the future, if it works for you, great, I would use it too, but calling them, being told they totally understand and agree, and then it goes ahead anyway, not efficient and absolutely pointless.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think it is pretty pointless to reply, as you obviously have not read anything I wrote.
> 
> As I have said repeatedly, I called them, they agreed the shoes do not look pink, makes no difference as it was already put to the buyer who backed out, since the shoes are with them, no I do not have them in my hands.
> 
> As for your problems with JC, strangely enough never had the issue, but you can actually change the currency there, takes a bit of looking into or you could list in Euros? If you feel uncomfortable giving pretty general banking information, that doesn't allow them to withdraw to them, fair enough. I had problems with credit card fraud because somebody hacked a shop, they tried to charge the credit card. Personally I do not like accepting PP due to the PP charges.
> 
> Actually everything you mind about Joli is something I like very much, with verified info and all that, people who sell fakes are less likely to use them, so I am totally on board with that. I sold some items with Joli, it did take a bit, but the items were actually on VC too and didn't seem to get much attention, when it comes to buying, I do prefer Joli as the prices seem to be better, the quality check and payment was pretty good, approval as well, with VC things seem to take forever to get approved, today I had an email that I need to take new pictures as apparently they do not allow items to be photographed on mannequins at all anymore, seriously, I thought they would be getting better, totally down with 1st picture has to be on a hanger, but the other pictures, people want to see how it looks worn. It seems it is back to the old "Left hand has no idea what right hand is doing" policy and I simply don't have time to deal with all that. I am at the point of "If the items sell, great, if not I can always give them to friends or a charity" - I just want it hassle free, I left Rebelle due to their totally messed up service, I actually found a proper mannequin and paid through the nose for it to be able to show how items look on a body, if they now decide that they don't want that (however saw about 100 new items where the items were shown on a mannequin) cool, I guess they can do without my commission.
> 
> As for the dress, sent them an email asking why the old commission was applied, got the reply that it must be a mistake but so far no attempt to sort it.
> 
> The way I see it, I am not married to any of the companies, I just want to get rid of my items fast and hassle free, I usually list on several platforms at the same time, as I have the description anyway and have done the pictures, if it sells on one, I remove it from the others. With VC it is too much hassle (3 mess ups in a week with 12 items is a bit much for my liking) as I have to feature my time in as well and the single picture upload takes a hell lot of time, so I just skip them in the future, if it works for you, great, I would use it too, but calling them, being told they totally understand and agree, and then it goes ahead anyway, not efficient and absolutely pointless.



Oh no, you misunderstand me, perhaps I didn’t say it clearly enough. I’ve read everything you wrote. I sympathise, just trying to help and share experiences as we seem to have similar needs and perspectives on these resale platforms which we could usefully share with each other; I was only suggesting that if you get another CS person you can probably still get them to put what the first CS person acknowledged to you (that the shoes are beige) into action even though the first person you spoke to who agreed with you didn’t do anything. I’ve found more than once that a second CS person takes it further, it’s often just who you catch and when, isn’t it?  Just thought it might be a helpful suggestion with your situation, so the shoes don’t have to unhelpfully listed as ‘pink’ any more which might make it hard to find the right buyer.  Probably by now you don’t think it’s worth the hassle, no problem!  Hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Oh no, you misunderstand me, perhaps I didn’t say it clearly enough. I’ve read everything you wrote. I sympathise, just trying to help and share experiences as we seem to have similar needs and perspectives on these resale platforms which we could usefully share with each other; I was only suggesting that if you get another CS person you can probably still get them to put what the first CS person acknowledged to you (that the shoes are beige) into action even though the first person you spoke to who agreed with you didn’t do anything. I’ve found more than once that a second CS person takes it further, it’s often just who you catch and when, isn’t it?  Just thought it might be a helpful suggestion with your situation, so the shoes don’t have to unhelpfully listed as ‘pink’ any more which might make it hard to find the right buyer.  Probably by now you don’t think it’s worth the hassle, no problem!  Hope it works out well for you!



They already allowed the buyer to back out, apparently tons of people love the shoes, when I listed them they sold within 2 hours. The CS lady I spoke to was totally helpful, but she can't really overrule the decision of the QC... 

At least they didn't ding my account for that, it's just with jumping between 2 countries, overseeing the renovation of the house in France, trying to get builders for the houses in the UK to do them up (gosh, it seems to be universal that if you need builders anywhere that they tell you they come on Monday but you need to nail him down which week, month or possibly year they mean), chasing after VC is just an additional hassle.

Btw regarding the bank account, you could always have a bank account just dedicated for that stuff if you are worried, once it is in remove it. I find the PP fees totally horrendous, add to that their really weird policies, they once closed down my account because I was buying too much, so they suspected something is wrong (wtf?) and demanded a copy of my passport. THAT made me really uncomfy, especially since I had to submit it electronically, PP already has my banking info, DOB, address etc.... I try to do as little as possible with PP


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> They already allowed the buyer to back out, apparently tons of people love the shoes, when I listed them they sold within 2 hours. The CS lady I spoke to was totally helpful, but she can't really overrule the decision of the QC...
> 
> At least they didn't ding my account for that, it's just with jumping between 2 countries, overseeing the renovation of the house in France, trying to get builders for the houses in the UK to do them up (gosh, it seems to be universal that if you need builders anywhere that they tell you they come on Monday but you need to nail him down which week, month or possibly year they mean), chasing after VC is just an additional hassle.
> 
> Btw regarding the bank account, you could always have a bank account just dedicated for that stuff if you are worried, once it is in remove it. I find the PP fees totally horrendous, add to that their really weird policies, they once closed down my account because I was buying too much, so they suspected something is wrong (wtf?) and demanded a copy of my passport. THAT made me really uncomfy, especially since I had to submit it electronically, PP already has my banking info, DOB, address etc.... I try to do as little as possible with PP



You still want another buyer though, the shoes are going back on sale?  And if they were popular, it shouldn’t be a problem to get them sold ... unless the right buyer isn’t now going to find the beige shoes they are looking for if they’re wrongly listed by Vestiaire as pink?  Customer service can’t sort out the first sale, that’s over, but you can probably still get someone to change the listing to beige, that’s not a QC decision. That’s what I meant.  CS will reach out to curation. I’ve had them sort out stuff like that for me when somebody there made the wrong decision previously, I put it on record with an email too so they can’t come back again with another wrong decision at QC. But I totally understand that you’ve just had enough on that particular pair of shoes and can’t be bothered with any more hassle, it probably doesn’t seem worth it for one item. 

Yep, I know re the bank account, I just don’t want another account. I use PayPal for other things anyway so I’d rather stick with that and at least I know who they are, you know ... I’m not paying PayPal fees, maybe I don’t put enough through it or something. 

Anyway, all the best with everything and the big renovation.


----------



## Gabs007

I just decided to add

"The shoes are with VC as the colour is nude and I had listed them as beige, which I think is closer to the real colour, LK Bennett calls the colour Marshmallow, VC decided to list them as pink. They have never been worn and the shoes have still a plastic protective foil over them." In comments, I want to avoid that anybody thinks they might be fake (though while LK Bennett isn't cheap, I doubt it is expensive enough to be faked) and returned


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> You still want another buyer though, the shoes are going back on sale?  And if they were popular, it shouldn’t be a problem to get them sold ... unless the right buyer isn’t now going to find the beige shoes they are looking for if they’re wrongly listed by Vestiaire as pink?  Customer service can’t sort out the first sale, that’s over, but you can probably still get someone to change the listing to beige, that’s not a QC decision. That’s what I meant.  CS will reach out to curation. I’ve had them sort out stuff like that for me when somebody there made the wrong decision previously, I put it on record with an email too so they can’t come back again with another wrong decision at QC. But I totally understand that you’ve just had enough on that particular pair of shoes and can’t be bothered with any more hassle, it probably doesn’t seem worth it for one item.
> 
> Yep, I know re the bank account, I just don’t want another account. I use PayPal for other things anyway so I’d rather stick with that and at least I know who they are, you know ... I’m not paying PayPal fees, maybe I don’t put enough through it or something.
> 
> Anyway, all the best with everything and the big renovation.



What do you mean not paying PP fees? If you get paid via PP they automatically take a cut as their fee, that is what I meant.

For me the bank payment is super handy, it goes straight into my Euro account abroad so I always have a bit of spending money, and nobody can take money out without using a special pin or actually getting physically hold of my charge card or CC, so I am not really worried about mischief as they don't have that info, just the info on how to deposit money there


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> What do you mean not paying PP fees? If you get paid via PP they automatically take a cut as their fee, that is what I meant.
> 
> For me the bank payment is super handy, it goes straight into my Euro account abroad so I always have a bit of spending money, and nobody can take money out without using a special pin or actually getting physically hold of my charge card or CC, so I am not really worried about mischief as they don't have that info, just the info on how to deposit money there


Oh sure yes, I didn’t put that right, I mean I don’t actively pay fees, have to monitor them etc. I don’t sell vast amounts so for me it’s not amounting to anything worth worrying about; selling off my unused wardrobe items is just a bonus and stops them gong to waste.  I’m not too bothered by the small percentage PP takes, it’s not enough that I think about it, I guess, in the context. I like the convenience as it lines up with other things I do with PP and psychologically I like having a middleman between companies I don’t really know (Vestiaire, others) and my existing bank accounts. I’m too lazy to open and monitor yet another bank account!  Nothing’s ever free; I’m happy enough with this arrangement. If I were a professional seller shifting volume, I’d think again, or if I had a Euro account like you I might do it differently. I’ve found PayPal quite helpful on occasion too, just works for me. It’s just handy, one way and another.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Oh sure yes, I didn’t put that right, I mean I don’t actively pay fees, have to monitor them etc. I don’t sell vast amounts so for me it’s not amounting to anything worth worrying about; selling off my unused wardrobe items is just a bonus and stops them gong to waste.  I’m not too bothered by the small percentage PP takes, it’s not enough that I think about it, I guess, in the context. I like the convenience as it lines up with other things I do with PP and psychologically I like having a middleman between companies I don’t really know (Vestiaire, others) and my existing bank accounts. I’m too lazy to open and monitor yet another bank account!  Nothing’s ever free; I’m happy enough with this arrangement. If I were a professional seller shifting volume, I’d think again, or if I had a Euro account like you I might do it differently. I’ve found PayPal quite helpful on occasion too, just works for me. It’s just handy, one way and another.



I'm a bit cheesed off with PP sometimes holding payments, the fact that I had 2 credit cards and a bank account to verify me, one month I spent 2K as I needed some stuff for the house, a couple of bdays were coming, and they decided to just freeze it and make me jump through hoops opening it up again...

I understand why you are worried about your bank account, UK bank accounts are a bit fragile with the cheques and stuff, in most other countries they don't really exist anymore. For example to use my card for the checking account, I need the pin if I pay in a shop, online I get a verification code sent to my mobile, same with the credit card and they are both insured, so giving the bank account is simply not a worry.


----------



## MoncaM

Does anybody know how many items you need to sell to be a trusted seller? I signed up recently and sold 4 that all passed inspection, sent them same day, so I called up to ask them, they told me it depends on the system and replying to all comments, which I also did, but I asked how many items and they could not tell me. This was totally frustrating, I asked how many, the guy went "the system does that" I kept on asking after how many items, he told me to look it up on the website, I told him it is not on the website, we went round in circles


----------



## Romar

MoncaM said:


> Does anybody know how many items you need to sell to be a trusted seller? I signed up recently and sold 4 that all passed inspection, sent them same day, so I called up to ask them, they told me it depends on the system and replying to all comments, which I also did, but I asked how many items and they could not tell me. This was totally frustrating, I asked how many, the guy went "the system does that" I kept on asking after how many items, he told me to look it up on the website, I told him it is not on the website, we went round in circles


----------



## Romar

Happened to notice that mostly -or maybe even only-  “Premium” members have a “trusted seller” status.
I became a “trusted seller” after selling only 2 items, but have been a “Premium” member since I joined VC.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gabs007

Romar said:


> Happened to notice that mostly -or maybe even only-  “Premium” members have a “trusted seller” status.
> I became a “trusted seller” after selling only 2 items, but have been a “Premium” member since I joined VC.
> Hope this helps.



I'm not a premium member but got the tick after I think 5 sold items, another friend after 3... I think it might depend on the value of the items too, but it is a bit poor that their customer service doesn't know


----------



## Polaremil

Has there been a trusted Vestiaire sellers thread anywhere on the forum or has that been discussed in this thread? It might be a good idea to share our good experiences as well as the bad ones. Especially if the seller is a professional.


----------



## Annie J

MoncaM said:


> Does anybody know how many items you need to sell to be a trusted seller? I signed up recently and sold 4 that all passed inspection, sent them same day, so I called up to ask them, they told me it depends on the system and replying to all comments, which I also did, but I asked how many items and they could not tell me. This was totally frustrating, I asked how many, the guy went "the system does that" I kept on asking after how many items, he told me to look it up on the website, I told him it is not on the website, we went round in circles





Romar said:


> Happened to notice that mostly -or maybe even only-  “Premium” members have a “trusted seller” status.
> I became a “trusted seller” after selling only 2 items, but have been a “Premium” member since I joined VC.
> Hope this helps.





Gabs007 said:


> I'm not a premium member but got the tick after I think 5 sold items, another friend after 3... I think it might depend on the value of the items too, but it is a bit poor that their customer service doesn't know





Romar said:


> Happened to notice that mostly -or maybe even only-  “Premium” members have a “trusted seller” status.
> I became a “trusted seller” after selling only 2 items, but have been a “Premium” member since I joined VC.
> Hope this helps.



I’m a trusted seller but have never been a premium member, so it’s not that. 

After only two or three sales I got the status, it’s supposedly a combination of items sold complying with description in every respect, responsiveness to comments and offers, shipping sold items quickly and carefully. Maybe I got luckier because I got asked a lot of questions by buyers and responded to all of them and I just chalked up a few more Brownie points quickly by virtue of the number of replies as well.  I believe they take the status away if you stop doing these things, but I can’t remember where I think I know that from.  And ... maybe it takes more sales to get trusted status now than it did back then?  There is a new CEO and huge changes, maybe it is all being tightened up. 

I don’t think it’s anything to do with value as my first items weren’t worth very much.  Probably also includes things like providing clear and helpful photos and giving useful information in the description like measurements (it always surprises me that people expect to sell an item without giving measurements!). 

Presumably there’s an algorithm that produces the result and it’s a little more complex than a particular level of any one thing?  I think they are making a lot of changes at the moment to polish it all up and I think it’s quite likely we will start finding customer service people are better informed. I think I’ve noticed a quicker response and more switched on approach?




Polaremil said:


> Has there been a trusted Vestiaire sellers thread anywhere on the forum or has that been discussed in this thread? It might be a good idea to share our good experiences as well as the bad ones. Especially if the seller is a professional.



That could be quite useful, couldn’t it, though I always worry about slandering someone based on one bad experience that wasn’t necessarily their fault. It’s tricky sometimes, isn’t it?  I definitely agree that sharing good experiences as well as bad would be good if we could. Only problem there is that some posters then go and accuse others of being fakes who are there to promote their own seller profiles rather than sharing good experiences. Or of course some people might actually self-promote, secretly, and this is not and should not be a selling platform. So that’s tricky too. How do they manage this in other threads, say for EBay, do you know?  Or for other platforms? Thinking about it, I reckon it’s quite a difficult thing to do here without courting accusations of slander or covert self-promotion. Another stumbling block in the resale world!  I’m sure these issues have been worked out by people far wiser and with more experience than me. 

Going back to Vestiaire, looking at how many items someone has sold in the context of whether they have trusted status is useful. It’s a lovely great big red flag if they’ve sold 10 or 20 or 50 things but don’t have trusted status!  I’ve ordered from non-trusted people only a couple of times, as far as I remember; one cancelled the order, the other left it sitting there for 4 weeks until it lapsed and I got my automatic refund, didn’t communicate with me at all once she’d made the sale, though she had been charm itself till that point. I imagine she spent the four weeks seeing if she could get a higher price somewhere else and would have let me have my item if it was still unsold elsewhere, and she probably repeatedly conducted sales like that - hence no trusted seller status despite a high number of sales. I could have approached VC or PayPal to cancel sooner as she was unresponsive, but I held on just in case as I really wanted that rare item. 

I’ve never had a problem ordering from a trusted seller. But that is only my experience, of course. 

If you click on the little gold flag next to a seller’s profile picture you can see what percentage of their items have passed QC (you probably know that but it’s one of those things you stumble across by accident as Vestiaire has not historically great at explaining itself, though I personally am hoping for better communication now). My rate is 100% (and I’ve sold getting on for 150 things - wow, I buy too much, this is just from trying to reclaim space in my own wardrobe!!!), but I wouldn’t necessarily reject a seller with a 90% rate, because QC sometimes picks up on the tiniest insignificant things.  (I don’t know how far the rate has to drop before you lose trusted status.  I don’t think I’ve ever noticed any below 90%, but I may just not have seen others).  I bought a high end bag and they offered me the chance to back out when it came without an original receipt. The buyer hadn’t specified that a receipt was available and I hadn’t asked for one, so she had completely complied with the description (and the bag was great), but she would have received a reduction on her compliance rate if I’d taken the opportunity to back out that Vestiaire gave me, which would have been a bit unfair to her.  So 90%, maybe even lower, I consider probably fair enough. Or if they’ve sold 5 items and have an 80% rate, that could easily mean Vestiaire found a pretty much non-existent flaw with one item, and if everything else looks good it’s probably reasonably safe. 

It’s easier with the professional sellers, since you can return for refund for any reason within two weeks anyway, so I feel it’s more of an issue with the individual sellers.

ETA: Oops, looooong post ....


----------



## Polaremil

Annie J said:


> I’m a trusted seller but have never been a premium member, so it’s not that.
> 
> After only two or three sales I got the status, it’s supposedly a combination of items sold complying with description in every respect, responsiveness to comments and offers, shipping sold items quickly and carefully. Maybe I got luckier because I got asked a lot of questions by buyers and responded to all of them and I just chalked up a few more Brownie points quickly by virtue of the number of replies as well.  I believe they take the status away if you stop doing these things, but I can’t remember where I think I know that from.  And ... maybe it takes more sales to get trusted status now than it did back then?  There is a new CEO and huge changes, maybe it is all being tightened up.
> 
> I don’t think it’s anything to do with value as my first items weren’t worth very much.  Probably also includes things like providing clear and helpful photos and giving useful information in the description like measurements (it always surprises me that people expect to sell an item without giving measurements!).
> 
> Presumably there’s an algorithm that produces the result and it’s a little more complex than a particular level of any one thing?  I think they are making a lot of changes at the moment to polish it all up and I think it’s quite likely we will start finding customer service people are better informed. I think I’ve noticed a quicker response and more switched on approach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be quite useful, couldn’t it, though I always worry about slandering someone based on one bad experience that wasn’t necessarily their fault. It’s tricky sometimes, isn’t it?  I definitely agree that sharing good experiences as well as bad would be good if we could. Only problem there is that some posters then go and accuse others of being fakes who are there to promote their own seller profiles rather than sharing good experiences. Or of course some people might actually self-promote, secretly, and this is not and should not be a selling platform. So that’s tricky too. How do they manage this in other threads, say for EBay, do you know?  Or for other platforms? Thinking about it, I reckon it’s quite a difficult thing to do here without courting accusations of slander or covert self-promotion. Another stumbling block in the resale world!  I’m sure these issues have been worked out by people far wiser and with more experience than me.
> 
> Going back to Vestiaire, looking at how many items someone has sold in the context of whether they have trusted status is useful. It’s a lovely great big red flag if they’ve sold 10 or 20 or 50 things but don’t have trusted status!  I’ve ordered from non-trusted people only a couple of times, as far as I remember; one cancelled the order, the other left it sitting there for 4 weeks until it lapsed and I got my automatic refund, didn’t communicate with me at all once she’d made the sale, though she had been charm itself till that point. I imagine she spent the four weeks seeing if she could get a higher price somewhere else and would have let me have my item if it was still unsold elsewhere, and she probably repeatedly conducted sales like that - hence no trusted seller status despite a high number of sales. I could have approached VC or PayPal to cancel sooner as she was unresponsive, but I held on just in case as I really wanted that rare item.
> 
> I’ve never had a problem ordering from a trusted seller. But that is only my experience, of course.
> 
> If you click on the little gold flag next to a seller’s profile picture you can see what percentage of their items have passed QC (you probably know that but it’s one of those things you stumble across by accident as Vestiaire has not historically great at explaining itself, though I personally am hoping for better communication now). My rate is 100% (and I’ve sold getting on for 150 things - wow, I buy too much, this is just from trying to reclaim space in my own wardrobe!!!), but I wouldn’t necessarily reject a seller with a 90% rate, because QC sometimes picks up on the tiniest insignificant things.  (I don’t know how far the rate has to drop before you lose trusted status.  I don’t think I’ve ever noticed any below 90%, but I may just not have seen others).  I bought a high end bag and they offered me the chance to back out when it came without an original receipt. The buyer hadn’t specified that a receipt was available and I hadn’t asked for one, so she had completely complied with the description (and the bag was great), but she would have received a reduction on her compliance rate if I’d taken the opportunity to back out that Vestiaire gave me, which would have been a bit unfair to her.  So 90%, maybe even lower, I consider probably fair enough. Or if they’ve sold 5 items and have an 80% rate, that could easily mean Vestiaire found a pretty much non-existent flaw with one item, and if everything else looks good it’s probably reasonably safe.
> 
> It’s easier with the professional sellers, since you can return for refund for any reason within two weeks anyway, so I feel it’s more of an issue with the individual sellers.
> 
> ETA: Oops, looooong post ....



Thank you for your reply. You are so right about the amount of sales somebody has. I have also ordered once from a complete newbie, and received a fabulous pair of Hermes sandals for a fraction of the retail price. The only issue was that Vestiare had destroyed the box by taping it all over[emoji21].

I lost my status as trusted seller by cancelling too many times. Once I could not find the item, two times I regretted and once I decided not to part with a pair of boots since the buyer seemed to look for “naughty boots”. 

As for professional resellers, I have bought succefully from “Christina” who sells mostly Dolce and Gabbana samples, the transaction was smooth and item as described (and very nice indeed). I have some non professional sellers that I am interested in, that’s why I asked about sharing experiences. I need to check the usernames and come back here...


----------



## Gabs007

I thought they do not allow items from sample sales? I tried to sell one and they came back that this is not allowed? Nothing from sample sales...

Sometimes they are really really good, sometimes they are totally weird, as I said I had nude coloured pumps, listed them as beige as they have no option for nude, they decided they detected a hint of pink (yes, the shoes were described as nude, beige with a slight blush but a neutral shade) and decided to list them again as pink????? If you look for a neutral shade, nobody is going to look in pink.

I totally understand why somebody who has sold 4 items, sent them ASAP and replied to comments is a bit upset to not get the status, but I noticed lately that their website seems to be a bit odd, I listed a Vera Wang gown and they decided to list it as no name, so I had to call them up as if you send them a message you just get the auto response, so I think they might have some software problems.

Also I used to get the mail straight away when something arrived with them, obviously I keep an eye on the tracking as you never know, they had something on Thursday, it took until Wednesday until they confirmed receipt. I was a bit worried, the buyer wanted it for an event and asked me if I could send soon, so I brought it straight to DHL, if you are sending straight away and they keep sending you the reminders despite already having it, you do get a bit worried


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> Thank you for your reply. You are so right about the amount of sales somebody has. I have also ordered once from a complete newbie, and received a fabulous pair of Hermes sandals for a fraction of the retail price. The only issue was that Vestiare had destroyed the box by taping it all over[emoji21].
> 
> I lost my status as trusted seller by cancelling too many times. Once I could not find the item, two times I regretted and once I decided not to part with a pair of boots since the buyer seemed to look for “naughty boots”.
> 
> As for professional resellers, I have bought succefully from “Christina” who sells mostly Dolce and Gabbana samples, the transaction was smooth and item as described (and very nice indeed). I have some non professional sellers that I am interested in, that’s why I asked about sharing experiences. I need to check the usernames and come back here...



I noticed a Christina when I was looking at Dolce and Gabbana. It looks like she specialises. Haven’t bought anything from her though. Nice to know you had a good experience. 

I honestly don’t think we will be able to recommend or warn against individual sellers because nobody has any way of knowing if we are covertly recommending ourselves, or in the case of big sellers maybe even undermining the competition, which would be against TPF rules, which are the rules for good reason. It’s a shame but it’s hard to see how we can control for the potential abuse of the process. 

I so agree that it would be great if people shared their general good experiences as well as their bad, but I actually got accused by a couple of members here, a few months back in this thread, of sounding like (or even being?!) some sort of fake reviewer from Vestiaire itself - and all because I shared my good experiences as well as my less good experiences and tried to help out a couple of people in the middle of unsatisfactory experiences with what knowledge I had picked up by selling and buying for a while. It wasn’t very pleasant!  Some sort of conspiracy theory. And that wasn’t even referring to any particular seller. 

It’s useful to know how you lost your trusted status on Vestiaire with those cancellations, though I’m sure you felt rather fed up!  Thank you for sharing that. The info is really helpful in letting us know that the status does get revoked - it means we now know someone doesn’t necessarily keep it once they have it if they don’t maintain the same practices, so we can trust the trusted status when we see it. 

Poor you, though!  I’ve regretted selling a few things too, but sent them off anyway because I felt obliged. But I was tempted to cancel!  Have also had that panic when I couldn’t find something I’d sold (turned out it was at the dry cleaner to be ready to sell, and I’d forgotten to pick it up!). I have also listed things and then removed them from sale quite quickly, before I've received any offers, because I’ve decided I still want them really. Sometimes I write the description of an item and fall back in love with it by so doing, then I force myself to list it anyway, because I’ve spent too much on newer things, then it appears online and the regret has been growing and I take it offline again ...

The “naughty boots” thing is hilarious!  I too would have been very, very tempted to cancel a sale if I felt I’d been turned into some sort of supplier of ‘specialist’ clothing!!  Were these by any chance thigh-high Balenciaga Knife sock boots?  I have a pair of those because I love the pointy toe and the way they look so sleek with dresses, but I hate the way they get described as ‘inspired by the fetish universe’!! Yuck. Puts me right off 

A slap on the wrist to Vestiaire for putting sticky tape all over your Hermès sandal box


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I thought they do not allow items from sample sales? I tried to sell one and they came back that this is not allowed? Nothing from sample sales...
> 
> Sometimes they are really really good, sometimes they are totally weird, as I said I had nude coloured pumps, listed them as beige as they have no option for nude, they decided they detected a hint of pink (yes, the shoes were described as nude, beige with a slight blush but a neutral shade) and decided to list them again as pink????? If you look for a neutral shade, nobody is going to look in pink.
> 
> I totally understand why somebody who has sold 4 items, sent them ASAP and replied to comments is a bit upset to not get the status, but I noticed lately that their website seems to be a bit odd, I listed a Vera Wang gown and they decided to list it as no name, so I had to call them up as if you send them a message you just get the auto response, so I think they might have some software problems.
> 
> Also I used to get the mail straight away when something arrived with them, obviously I keep an eye on the tracking as you never know, they had something on Thursday, it took until Wednesday until they confirmed receipt. I was a bit worried, the buyer wanted it for an event and asked me if I could send soon, so I brought it straight to DHL, if you are sending straight away and they keep sending you the reminders despite already having it, you do get a bit worried



Never tried the sample sale thing so don’t know if there’s a rule. But you know it can depend a lot on who is on curation on a particular day. A bit annoying but maybe if you try again it’ll just go through. They have told me when I phoned about some photos they were rejecting that they’re super busy since the commission drop and catching up, maybe it was just someone rushing through things and avoiding the less straightforward listings? Sometimes I have photos rejected with ‘Photos with [whatever] will not be accepted’ but that’s just an automatic reply they sometimes use for speed or convenience, I think. I just submit again and next time it goes through. They might just have done that in their rush (no excuse, though maybe it explains what happened). Or I guess it could be a new rule with all the other changes? Kind of doubt that though, unless there is some industry-wide regulation that prevents the resale of samples. 

With the Vera Wang dress, what I always do if something has gone wrong with a listing is take it off and submit it again because it’s usually quicker than waiting for a change, and I’d rather it came back on at the top of the new items with the correct information than wait for it to be corrected when a whole load of other new things have come in above it and it’s less likely to be seen. I know you are trying to do a big clear out before you move to France so you want things to sell quickly, and they’re more likely to sell quickly if they’re near the top still.  Was there a photo of the label?  If there wasn’t that might be the problem?  They sometimes insist on seeing the brand label, though I know sometimes they don’t look properly at all the photos you send so you probably did send one but they missed it. Sometimes they send a request for a photo of the label if I haven’t sent one. Maybe someone just took a hurried decision to get it online rather than ask?  Just a thought. 

I’ve sold a few things in the last few weeks and like you used DHL, and normally I’d get a receipt for Vestiaire the next day (working day) but it’s been taking longer for them to acknowledge receipt. But I had the DHL tracking showing delivery and signature so I wasn’t too worried. The acknowledgments came through three or four days later than usual. It’s annoying for a buyer who wants something quickly, but on the other hand buyers do know that only ready to ship items have a guaranteed delivery time on them, because even if we sellers ship promptly, things that aren’t ready to ship also have to go through QC and they don’t guarantee a time frame on that though it’s usually been quite quick, like maybe one more day after receipt of the item, in the past.  I think it will probably get back to normal and speed up again.  I asked customer service about it and they said since the drop in commission, sales have really increased massively and it’s taking them a bit longer to process the items at the moment. I got the impression they would be taking on new staff to speed it up if it continues like that. Those reminders are just automatically generated every week. I got a bit annoyed when I was getting them even when I’d informed them of temporary unavailability but I guess if you’re the buyer it’s better knowing they are automatically reminding all sellers to ship, even if in some cases you already have. (The buyer gets told if you’ve been reminded too, which can give the buyer the impression you’ve still not shipped when in fact it’s already in Paris, so that’s annoying, so I leave a message for the buyer to let them know what’s happening. No guarantee they’ll see it of course.)

Same with response to customer service emails - you get the auto response and they are following up with specific replies but it seems to be taking a few days longer at he moment, they told me this was down to the increased sales too.  

I totally agree with you about the shoes because you were so accurate about the colour description; they are neutral and nobody looking for neutral is going to search for pink shoes. I think unfortunately for you the main fault here lies with the manufacturer (LK Bennet, I think you said?) calling it ‘marshmallow’, because marshmallow sweets are either pure white or pink, and marsh mallow flowers are light pink. I don’t know why they thought that was a good name for a nude shoe! I reckon Vestiaire decided they had to say they were pink based on the colour name, even though there is only the faintest blush. You’ve been unlucky with that. Very frustrating!


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> Thank you for your reply. You are so right about the amount of sales somebody has. I have also ordered once from a complete newbie, and received a fabulous pair of Hermes sandals for a fraction of the retail price. The only issue was that Vestiare had destroyed the box by taping it all over[emoji21].
> 
> I lost my status as trusted seller by cancelling too many times. Once I could not find the item, two times I regretted and once I decided not to part with a pair of boots since the buyer seemed to look for “naughty boots”.
> 
> As for professional resellers, I have bought succefully from “Christina” who sells mostly Dolce and Gabbana samples, the transaction was smooth and item as described (and very nice indeed). I have some non professional sellers that I am interested in, that’s why I asked about sharing experiences. I need to check the usernames and come back here...



Forgot to add:
And as you point out, you can have good experiences with a seller who hasn’t sold enough yet to get trusted status, and it’s difficult to know whether to risk it. I think we can only look at how good and comprehensive the photos and description are and see how the seller responds to comments.  In theory Vestiaire should cover you for things not turning out as they should, so all together the risks are mitigated if you assess the seller as far as you can plus Vestiaire’s layer in the process.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I totally agree with you about the shoes because you were so accurate about the colour description; they are neutral and nobody looking for neutral is going to search for pink shoes. I think unfortunately for you the main fault here lies with the manufacturer (LK Bennet, I think you said?) calling it ‘marshmallow’, because marshmallow sweets are either pure white or pink, and marsh mallow flowers are light pink. I don’t know why they thought that was a good name for a nude shoe! I reckon Vestiaire decided they had to say they were pink based on the colour name, even though there is only the faintest blush. You’ve been unlucky with that. Very frustrating!



The manufacturer could call them midnight starfish and they wouldn't be pink, there was sufficient explanation, there were pictures, that was just one zelot going a bit nuts...

While I think they are going in a good new direction, they should get their s.... in order


----------



## springandsummer

Recently bought a Balenciaga shopper from a private seller. They had listed it as “great condition”. When it arrived it was torn up and dirty. I was so confused as to how the bag managed to pass quality control. I emailed them with pictures asking for a refund. They were very helpful, offered to do a second quality check and came to the conclusion that they were in the wrong, apologized and offered me a refund, which I think isn’t that easy with private sellers. So overall I am pleased with their customer service and my experience with them


----------



## Romar

Annie J said:


> Never tried the sample sale thing so don’t know if there’s a rule. But you know it can depend a lot on who is on curation on a particular day. A bit annoying but maybe if you try again it’ll just go through. They have told me when I phoned about some photos they were rejecting that they’re super busy since the commission drop and catching up, maybe it was just someone rushing through things and avoiding the less straightforward listings? Sometimes I have photos rejected with ‘Photos with [whatever] will not be accepted’ but that’s just an automatic reply they sometimes use for speed or convenience, I think. I just submit again and next time it goes through. They might just have done that in their rush (no excuse, though maybe it explains what happened). Or I guess it could be a new rule with all the other changes? Kind of doubt that though, unless there is some industry-wide regulation that prevents the resale of samples.
> 
> With the Vera Wang dress, what I always do if something has gone wrong with a listing is take it off and submit it again because it’s usually quicker than waiting for a change, and I’d rather it came back on at the top of the new items with the correct information than wait for it to be corrected when a whole load of other new things have come in above it and it’s less likely to be seen. I know you are trying to do a big clear out before you move to France so you want things to sell quickly, and they’re more likely to sell quickly if they’re near the top still.  Was there a photo of the label?  If there wasn’t that might be the problem?  They sometimes insist on seeing the brand label, though I know sometimes they don’t look properly at all the photos you send so you probably did send one but they missed it. Sometimes they send a request for a photo of the label if I haven’t sent one. Maybe someone just took a hurried decision to get it online rather than ask?  Just a thought.
> 
> I’ve sold a few things in the last few weeks and like you used DHL, and normally I’d get a receipt for Vestiaire the next day (working day) but it’s been taking longer for them to acknowledge receipt. But I had the DHL tracking showing delivery and signature so I wasn’t too worried. The acknowledgments came through three or four days later than usual. It’s annoying for a buyer who wants something quickly, but on the other hand buyers do know that only ready to ship items have a guaranteed delivery time on them, because even if we sellers ship promptly, things that aren’t ready to ship also have to go through QC and they don’t guarantee a time frame on that though it’s usually been quite quick, like maybe one more day after receipt of the item, in the past.  I think it will probably get back to normal and speed up again.  I asked customer service about it and they said since the drop in commission, sales have really increased massively and it’s taking them a bit longer to process the items at the moment. I got the impression they would be taking on new staff to speed it up if it continues like that. Those reminders are just automatically generated every week. I got a bit annoyed when I was getting them even when I’d informed them of temporary unavailability but I guess if you’re the buyer it’s better knowing they are automatically reminding all sellers to ship, even if in some cases you already have. (The buyer gets told if you’ve been reminded too, which can give the buyer the impression you’ve still not shipped when in fact it’s already in Paris, so that’s annoying, so I leave a message for the buyer to let them know what’s happening. No guarantee they’ll see it of course.)
> 
> Same with response to customer service emails - you get the auto response and they are following up with specific replies but it seems to be taking a few days longer at he moment, they told me this was down to the increased sales too.
> 
> I totally agree with you about the shoes because you were so accurate about the colour description; they are neutral and nobody looking for neutral is going to search for pink shoes. I think unfortunately for you the main fault here lies with the manufacturer (LK Bennet, I think you said?) calling it ‘marshmallow’, because marshmallow sweets are either pure white or pink, and marsh mallow flowers are light pink. I don’t know why they thought that was a good name for a nude shoe! I reckon Vestiaire decided they had to say they were pink based on the colour name, even though there is only the faintest blush. You’ve been unlucky with that. Very frustrating!


----------



## Polaremil

Even with the risk of getting biased answers I am gonna ask whether anyone has shopped from the following sellers without pro or trusted seller status, and what their experience was: Alice, Mafalda and Judith? Also, there is a pro called Vaneeva and a trusted seller with tons of sold item called Stonesnow, has anyone bought from them? Seriously tempted by a lot of stuff on Vestiare atm, after a long hiatus.


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> Even with the risk of getting biased answers I am gonna ask whether anyone has shopped from the following sellers without pro or trusted seller status, and what their experience was: Alice, Mafalda and Judith? Also, there is a pro called Vaneeva and a trusted seller with tons of sold item called Stonesnow, has anyone bought from them? Seriously tempted by a lot of stuff on Vestiare atm, after a long hiatus.


Sorry, haven’t come across those names. Best of luck, hope you get what you’re looking for


----------



## Gabs007

Polaremil said:


> Even with the risk of getting biased answers I am gonna ask whether anyone has shopped from the following sellers without pro or trusted seller status, and what their experience was: Alice, Mafalda and Judith? Also, there is a pro called Vaneeva and a trusted seller with tons of sold item called Stonesnow, has anyone bought from them? Seriously tempted by a lot of stuff on Vestiare atm, after a long hiatus.



No idea, I have bought from people who have no trusted seller status and in some cases it was better than the trusted sellers (as in super supportive and quick sending, accurate descriptions, letting me know that they sent it off, etc), but I could have been lucky.

I think the trusted seller status seems to be suffering at the moment because of the change in the website and nobody knowing what is happening and such, which is a bit bad for new sellers, plus a lot of people might not want to reply to stupid comments all the time, therefore losing their trusted seller status. I'm having currently one, for a very rare dress I switched off offers, but listed it quite cheaply, I keep on getting one person leaving a message with that she is offering me totally ridiculous sums (less than half of the listing price) and if you say "No thank you" you get a flurry of messages and you HAVE to reply to the nonsense. I mean the comments with "I don't have the money for it" are well, not really a question and if she has not the money for it, well, then she shouldn't look at designer and live within your means.... I am quite tempted to ask why she thinks I should support the taste she can't afford herself...


----------



## Polaremil

Gabs007 said:


> I think the trusted seller status seems to be suffering at the moment because of the change in the website and nobody knowing what is happening and such, which is a bit bad for new sellers, plus a lot of people might not want to reply to stupid comments all the time, therefore losing their trusted seller status. I'm having currently one, for a very rare dress I switched off offers, but listed it quite cheaply, I keep on getting one person leaving a message with that she is offering me totally ridiculous sums (less than half of the listing price) and if you say "No thank you" you get a flurry of messages and you HAVE to reply to the nonsense. I mean the comments with "I don't have the money for it" are well, not really a question and if she has not the money for it, well, then she shouldn't look at designer and live within your means.... I am quite tempted to ask why she thinks I should support the taste she can't afford herself...



How annoying. I do not have any listings at the moment because I got fed up. Also, I recently listed a lot of things with a second hand store with online presence and good prices when I was visiting friends in another country. Where I live, people are not prepared to pay close to or over retail for bnwt luxury items, they cannot fathom the prices.


----------



## Gabs007

Polaremil said:


> How annoying. I do not have any listings at the moment because I got fed up. Also, I recently listed a lot of things with a second hand store with online presence and good prices when I was visiting friends in another country. Where I live, people are not prepared to pay close to or over retail for bnwt luxury items, they cannot fathom the prices.



Partially that they really don't know what the items cost, and partially that they want something and think because they want it, they should get it for next to nothing. I wonder if they would go into a boutique, point at an item and go "But due to not having much money, I want you to sell it to me for a fraction of the price...."


----------



## Magsmags

I didn't sell on VC for ages because they were so weird, after they dropped their commission tried it again, but they need to really up their game, several times now really good pictures (borrowed a shop dummy from a friend and a super camera and professional lights) were rejected and they claimed they are from the internet. I called them today to complain and said it must be one person, as usually they are accepted but if this person is on duty they get rejected and I hate to have not so good pictures up as I want to sell that item. She looked at the other pictures and said they are fabulous, load them up again, I did, but apparently idiot was still on duty, rejected the item as apparently not the right pictures, so I spent ages doing the description, checking the measurements and all that...

They really need to sort out their game there, nobody has time to waste because they have one picture checker who is permanently in a bad mood, do they have any idea how much business that is going to cost them?


----------



## Gabs007

Magsmags said:


> I didn't sell on VC for ages because they were so weird, after they dropped their commission tried it again, but they need to really up their game, several times now really good pictures (borrowed a shop dummy from a friend and a super camera and professional lights) were rejected and they claimed they are from the internet. I called them today to complain and said it must be one person, as usually they are accepted but if this person is on duty they get rejected and I hate to have not so good pictures up as I want to sell that item. She looked at the other pictures and said they are fabulous, load them up again, I did, but apparently idiot was still on duty, rejected the item as apparently not the right pictures, so I spent ages doing the description, checking the measurements and all that...
> 
> They really need to sort out their game there, nobody has time to waste because they have one picture checker who is permanently in a bad mood, do they have any idea how much business that is going to cost them?



Oh dear, old misery guts is back, I thought they got rid of the dead wood when they changed, but seems they kept him or her, I know exactly who you mean, lol, I guess everybody who ever listed knows "VC picture checker who hates really good pictures"


----------



## bisousx

Annie J said:


> I’m a trusted seller but have never been a premium member, so it’s not that.
> 
> After only two or three sales I got the status, it’s supposedly a combination of items sold complying with description in every respect, responsiveness to comments and offers, shipping sold items quickly and carefully. Maybe I got luckier because I got asked a lot of questions by buyers and responded to all of them and I just chalked up a few more Brownie points quickly by virtue of the number of replies as well.  I believe they take the status away if you stop doing these things, but I can’t remember where I think I know that from.  And ... maybe it takes more sales to get trusted status now than it did back then?  There is a new CEO and huge changes, maybe it is all being tightened up.
> 
> I don’t think it’s anything to do with value as my first items weren’t worth very much.  Probably also includes things like providing clear and helpful photos and giving useful information in the description like measurements (it always surprises me that people expect to sell an item without giving measurements!).
> 
> Presumably there’s an algorithm that produces the result and it’s a little more complex than a particular level of any one thing?  I think they are making a lot of changes at the moment to polish it all up and I think it’s quite likely we will start finding customer service people are better informed. I think I’ve noticed a quicker response and more switched on approach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be quite useful, couldn’t it, though I always worry about slandering someone based on one bad experience that wasn’t necessarily their fault. It’s tricky sometimes, isn’t it?  I definitely agree that sharing good experiences as well as bad would be good if we could. Only problem there is that some posters then go and accuse others of being fakes who are there to promote their own seller profiles rather than sharing good experiences. Or of course some people might actually self-promote, secretly, and this is not and should not be a selling platform. So that’s tricky too. How do they manage this in other threads, say for EBay, do you know?  Or for other platforms? Thinking about it, I reckon it’s quite a difficult thing to do here without courting accusations of slander or covert self-promotion. Another stumbling block in the resale world!  I’m sure these issues have been worked out by people far wiser and with more experience than me.
> 
> Going back to Vestiaire, looking at how many items someone has sold in the context of whether they have trusted status is useful. It’s a lovely great big red flag if they’ve sold 10 or 20 or 50 things but don’t have trusted status!  I’ve ordered from non-trusted people only a couple of times, as far as I remember; one cancelled the order, the other left it sitting there for 4 weeks until it lapsed and I got my automatic refund, didn’t communicate with me at all once she’d made the sale, though she had been charm itself till that point. I imagine she spent the four weeks seeing if she could get a higher price somewhere else and would have let me have my item if it was still unsold elsewhere, and she probably repeatedly conducted sales like that - hence no trusted seller status despite a high number of sales. I could have approached VC or PayPal to cancel sooner as she was unresponsive, but I held on just in case as I really wanted that rare item.
> 
> I’ve never had a problem ordering from a trusted seller. But that is only my experience, of course.
> 
> If you click on the little gold flag next to a seller’s profile picture you can see what percentage of their items have passed QC (you probably know that but it’s one of those things you stumble across by accident as Vestiaire has not historically great at explaining itself, though I personally am hoping for better communication now). My rate is 100% (and I’ve sold getting on for 150 things - wow, I buy too much, this is just from trying to reclaim space in my own wardrobe!!!), but I wouldn’t necessarily reject a seller with a 90% rate, because QC sometimes picks up on the tiniest insignificant things.  (I don’t know how far the rate has to drop before you lose trusted status.  I don’t think I’ve ever noticed any below 90%, but I may just not have seen others).  I bought a high end bag and they offered me the chance to back out when it came without an original receipt. The buyer hadn’t specified that a receipt was available and I hadn’t asked for one, so she had completely complied with the description (and the bag was great), but she would have received a reduction on her compliance rate if I’d taken the opportunity to back out that Vestiaire gave me, which would have been a bit unfair to her.  So 90%, maybe even lower, I consider probably fair enough. Or if they’ve sold 5 items and have an 80% rate, that could easily mean Vestiaire found a pretty much non-existent flaw with one item, and if everything else looks good it’s probably reasonably safe.
> 
> It’s easier with the professional sellers, since you can return for refund for any reason within two weeks anyway, so I feel it’s more of an issue with the individual sellers.
> 
> ETA: Oops, looooong post ....




What little gold flag? (To see seller ratings) I can’t find one. Please help me locate it! Just bought a handbag but seller is so slow to respond and nothing shipped, it’s been 22 days already!


----------



## Gabs007

bisousx said:


> What little gold flag? (To see seller ratings) I can’t find one. Please help me locate it! Just bought a handbag but seller is so slow to respond and nothing shipped, it’s been 22 days already!



With people who have sold through VC for a while and a certain amount of items have passed their QC, they get trusted seller status, however apparently nobody knows when that happens or how many items you need to sell, they have a little tick that says trusted seller.

As for people not sending, I guess there is nothing VC can do about it, I would contact them and ask when you get refunded.

It is actually not a gold flag, it is a little V in a circle the seller gets, somewhere in this threat I posted a screenshot of it.


----------



## bisousx

Gabs007 said:


> With people who have sold through VC for a while and a certain amount of items have passed their QC, they get trusted seller status, however apparently nobody knows when that happens or how many items you need to sell, they have a little tick that says trusted seller.
> 
> As for people not sending, I guess there is nothing VC can do about it, I would contact them and ask when you get refunded.
> 
> It is actually not a gold flag, it is a little V in a circle the seller gets, somewhere in this threat I posted a screenshot of it.



I guess mine didn’t get one.  She has 13 sold items and is not declared a trust seller either. Arg


----------



## Gabs007

bisousx said:


> I guess mine didn’t get one.  She has 13 sold items and is not declared a trust seller either. Arg



It is a bit odd, nobody seems to know when you get it, I think I had sold about 10 items or so before I got it, others sold 3 or 4....

Usually before I buy on VC, I send a question to the seller, if they don't respond, I pass because the account is possibly dead and they forgot to cancel it


----------



## Annie J

. Deleted to add right quotes!  I never get this right!


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> What little gold flag? (To see seller ratings) I can’t find one. Please help me locate it! Just bought a handbag but seller is so slow to respond and nothing shipped, it’s been 22 days already!





Gabs007 said:


> As for people not sending, I guess there is nothing VC can do about it, I would contact them and ask when you get refunded.
> 
> It is actually not a gold flag, it is a little V in a circle the seller gets, somewhere in this threat I posted a screenshot of it.




Hi Bisousx

Sorry I was slow to answer your question, but I see Gabs007 was helpful!  I have actually been in hospital briefly!

Gabs007 is quite right, I had forgotten that it’s a little V in a gold circle, on the app and on item pages on the mobile website. I don’t know if it appears on the desktop website. If a seller has it, on an item page on the mobile website and the app, it is overlapping their little round profile picture (or blank avatar) with their name, in the app it’s at the top of their full selling page overlapping the round profile picture with their name, or it still appears as the original little gold flag/pennant, on the Selling page in their profile on the mobile website. (A message before you get to that says it’s in development so I guess that will change to the circle sometime soon?).  

If there is no little V in a gold circle, they have not yet earned trusted/recommended status, or have had it removed. At one time I incorrectly believed (and posted here, later corrected) that professional sellers didn’t get trusted status, but I think I just hadn’t yet noticed one that had it! I’ve since seen professionals with recommended status so obviously it does apply to them too, if they do or don’t have it.  So that’s useful too, though it’s less of a worry buying from professionals because they have to take returns. With individual sellers (of which I am one), there are no returns, but you can relist the item with Vestiaire and they won’t take commission a second time (though there is an admin fee, it’s smaller but I can’t remember what it is and have never done it). 

The refund will be automatic at the end of the 4 weeks allowed if the seller fails to ship, so you don’t need to worry about doing anything unless you wanted the item quickly.  It’s explained in the FAQs and/or T&Cs. That happened to me, the automatic refund, with one item I tried to buy. I wouldn’t mind betting they tighten this up at some point, given that they seem to be polishing up other parts of the process, because it’s just such a long time to wait! I used to think it was reasonable, given that items come from all over the world to whichever hub, and people who don’t sell for a living can’t necessarily be as efficient as a professional seller (who REALLY ought to be prompt), but now ... I don’t know.  It’s a long time.  Maybe they could adjust it for different parts of the world, given that it’s easier to ship from some places than others. I like Vestiaire. I always tell myself to be patient when buying pre-owned, it’s not retail, and unless it’s ready to ship, it’s not in stock, and Vestiaire does chase the seller weekly, but I’d be a lot happier not waiting so long to find out if that purchase I made really exists.  I don’t really know what other resale sites do, I looked at some but can’t remember the details now, maybe it’s the same?  One very sensible and cool-headed lady on this forum a while back had paid via PayPal, I think, and got it cancelled sooner on the basis that the seller was unresponsive. You might want to do that if your seller keeps being non-responsive.  Maybe it can also be done with credit card payments?


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> I guess mine didn’t get one.  She has 13 sold items and is not declared a trust seller either. Arg



The gold circle is where you tap to see the seller’s compliance rate, and I had a few thoughts about that I posted too, I think you already saw them? (The flag/pennant doesn’t have this info attached).  Combined with the number of items sold it can tell you a fair amount, keeping in mind that a less than 100% rate is not necessarily awful, because it can mean something relatively insignificant ‘wrong’ with or just different in a minor way about an item, or that the seller had to cancel a sale for some reason. It’s not guaranteed that the recommended status and the rate will get you a perfect purchase, and nor is buying from a non-trusted seller guaranteed to get you a bad experience (it can be great), but it’s one thing to take into consideration. It’s hard for new sellers to be recognised quickly as trusted, so in that case it’s definitely worth messaging them and assessing the quality, detail and accuracy of their descriptions and pictures along with their response. It’s a lot harder for any seller to get away with sending an iffy item if they’ve posted comprehensive pictures and description, and if you have asked questions and got good replies, because any significant discrepancy will most likely not make it through QC, and if it does (and yes, we all know, it has been known!!) you have a good case for requiring your money back.  Pin the seller down to precision as far as possible and it starts the whole thing off on surer footing.  

As regards RANKING, mine is quite high, but nowhere near that of a regular professional seller. And not all sellers with high ranking have recommended status. So going by that, I would guess ranking can be related to volume of sales and activity, but I think it is probably less significant to a buyer than recommended status and compliance rate. I hope they clarify that some time. 

So with regard to earning the recommended/trusted status, I’ve sold a lot and bought a few items on VC. My understanding, from various times I’ve spoken to customer service, is that it’s based on an array of measures (items sold, speed and helpfulness of responses to questions, shipping time, compliance to description and quality and maybe also other aspects we and they can’t necessarily see?) so it won’t just be about the obvious numbers. They sometimes issue polite warnings in the comments when someone has posted something actually offensive in tone, and delete if further offensive comments are made. I noticed it happening when someone was essentially trolling someone selling a Givenchy (Chanel?  Céline?  Can’t remember now). Maybe that counts?  It would be helpful if they made all this clearer so us trying to fathom it like this would be unnecessary. Maybe they will in future, other things there have been changing recently. 

I thought it was really helpful of Polaremil a few posts back to share how she lost her trusted status through cancelling sales (for her own reasons to which she is absolutely entitled): it shows that once gained, it is not always kept, so keeping the status must generally mean something positive (and conversely losing the status may not always be a sign of anything terrible; it wasn’t anything terrible in Polaremil’s case.  I always wondered about that, and what other things might make you lose it!



Gabs007 said:


> Usually before I buy on VC, I send a question to the seller, if they don't respond, I pass because the account is possibly dead and they forgot to cancel it



I mentioned a few posts ago (sorry, repeating myself again, I am trying to be comprehensive!) that on the whole I personally would generally avoid sellers who have sold a large number of items but don’t have trusted status and would be wary of the possible reasons behind it, to which I would add, if I didn’t say it, checking for inactive accounts in the way Gabs007 mentioned, she made a good point. If you take a look at posts 2662 and 2667 you could check what I say in detail; it’s basically what I’ve come to understand through all my transactions there (and the sort of thing I would have liked to know when I started using Vestiaire myself).  Vestiaire can’t control sellers’ behaviour but it would be a lot better if accounts got deleted if they’re inactive for a long time. When I first used Vestiaire I just imagined everything on the screen was on its way to me as soon as I clicked ‘pay’!

One thing I would really seriously recommend to anybody thinking of buying anything at all is, in combination with all the above, to look through as many of the seller’s other items on their page as you have time for, whether a trusted one or not, and see how they interact with buyers. And to get the full picture you need to do that on the website, not the app, because the app doesn’t display sold items on a seller’s page. You can select to see sold items on the website so that’s a useful insight into previous transactions.  You do stumble across the odd seller who is inexplicably rude to a potential buyer (so strange!  How do they imagine they will sell much like that?) or one who has clearly not shipped the item in the end, or sent later than promised, or hasn’t replied to the buyer after the sale, as in your case. I’d definitely avoid those people myself unless there appears to be a really good and plausible explanation!  Of course a seller could appear charming in the comments but his or actions be quite different; we just can’t see the invisible. But a rude or unresponsive seller seems to me pretty likely to be a bad bet. 

None of these things is utterly foolproof though, and you just have to take as much care as you can. I’ve found Vestiaire to be good regarding QC when I have purchased, but that hasn’t been everyone’s experience. Likewise customer service has been good in my experience but there are plenty of people who have had poorer experience.  I think they are tightening up a lot of their practices to make it better - they’ve started by reducing commission and I’m getting more thorough customer service replies, if currently a little slower because (they told me) they’re busier with more sales since the commission change, likewise with processing their receipt of items and QC, Gabs and I both seem to have noticed that. Fingers crossed that will speed back up. I assume they know they’ve got to become more spot-on to maintain and increase their market share; I don’t think we will see it all happening at once, and only time will tell if improvements keep coming. 

The bottom line is, take all the care you possibly can, and you maximise your good experiences. 

I really hope that’s useful for you for any future purchases and anyone else new or new-ish using Vestiaire.  I imagine some of the same general things will apply to other platforms that I haven’t used.  I really wished someone had given me that sort of information when I was thinking about using them. I managed to stay safe but I feel really sad when I see someone come on here, disappointed about a purchase they may have saved hard for or just had their heart set on and something hasn’t worked out, and they could have protected themselves better. It’s mostly common sense but I know that, when I get excited about some hard-to-find item I wanted, I can all too easily throw commonsensical caution to the wind!  I hadn’t ever used any social media/forum before and left this forum for a good while but posted about a lot of this before I did, then decided not to participate any longer as I thought I’d posted everything I’d found out and sort of felt forums weren’t my thing.  Then I found afterwards that my experiences developed and there were also changes at Vestiaire, so I thought it might be useful for other users to come back to it, and I’ve benefited from other TPF members’ insights.   Please feel free to use it for reference or to completely disregard as you please!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Hi Bisousx
> 
> Sorry I was slow to answer your question, but I see Gabs007 was helpful!  I have actually been in hospital briefly!
> 
> Gabs007 is quite right, I had forgotten that it’s a little V in a gold circle, on the app and on item pages on the mobile website. I don’t know if it appears on the desktop website. If a seller has it, on an item page on the mobile website and the app, it is overlapping their little round profile picture (or blank avatar) with their name, in the app it’s at the top of their full selling page overlapping the round profile picture with their name, or it still appears as the original little gold flag/pennant, on the Selling page in their profile on the mobile website. (A message before you get to that says it’s in development so I guess that will change to the circle sometime soon?).
> 
> If there is no little V in a gold circle, they have not yet earned trusted/recommended status, or have had it removed. At one time I incorrectly believed (and posted here, later corrected) that professional sellers didn’t get trusted status, but I think I just hadn’t yet noticed one that had it! I’ve since seen professionals with recommended status so obviously it does apply to them too, if they do or don’t have it.  So that’s useful too, though it’s less of a worry buying from professionals because they have to take returns. With individual sellers (of which I am one), there are no returns, but you can relist the item with Vestiaire and they won’t take commission a second time (though there is an admin fee, it’s smaller but I can’t remember what it is and have never done it).
> 
> The refund will be automatic at the end of the 4 weeks allowed if the seller fails to ship, so you don’t need to worry about doing anything unless you wanted the item quickly.  It’s explained in the FAQs and/or T&Cs. That happened to me, the automatic refund, with one item I tried to buy. I wouldn’t mind betting they tighten this up at some point, given that they seem to be polishing up other parts of the process, because it’s just such a long time to wait! I used to think it was reasonable, given that items come from all over the world to whichever hub, and people who don’t sell for a living can’t necessarily be as efficient as a professional seller (who REALLY ought to be prompt), but now ... I don’t know.  It’s a long time.  Maybe they could adjust it for different parts of the world, given that it’s easier to ship from some places than others. I like Vestiaire. I always tell myself to be patient when buying pre-owned, it’s not retail, and unless it’s ready to ship, it’s not in stock, and Vestiaire does chase the seller weekly, but I’d be a lot happier not waiting so long to find out if that purchase I made really exists.  I don’t really know what other resale sites do, I looked at some but can’t remember the details now, maybe it’s the same?  One very sensible and cool-headed lady on this forum a while back had paid via PayPal, I think, and got it cancelled sooner on the basis that the seller was unresponsive. You might want to do that if your seller keeps being non-responsive.  Maybe it can also be done with credit card payments?



I think shipping within a week is ample time and since it is all tracked, if the seller hasn't shipped within a week, I think it is unlikely they will, however I did sometimes have issues with the delivery being slow, but that was the service.


----------



## Rosauro Nery

This is a bit of a long story, but I do know that this will help the community as to how VESTIAIRE treats their buyers....


And just so everyone knows.... I have so far only bought 3 items from Vestiaire, the 2 items were good and authentic.... 

But then the 3rd one (the Givenchy shoes) that I thought (and hoping) was real were FAKE. 

I was in Rome just this past April 2019, and I bought a pair of Givenchy Jaw HiTop at the Givenchy Store. 

After purchasing, I’ve thought of getting my nephew the same thing as his graduation gift, but of course it had to be cheaper, so I saw one at Vestiaire and haggled (I made a HUGE mistake of paying first before asking).

When I asked the seller if the box and dust bags are included, her respond was “the shoes came from a garage (house) sale” she said; which gave me a RED ALERT.

So I did my research, and found a fake shoes like that at DHGate, so I immediately contacted Vestiaire and informed them about my suspicion, the CS (Martin) was nice and he said that he will put in a second ticket to get it fully authenticated by the so called “QA People”. And after a few days, I got an email stating that they are shipping it out, so I was thinking that it is authentic.

The shoes arrived, and the first time I felt and saw the shoes, it doesn’t feel right, so I compared that to the ones I bought at the Givenchy Store in Rome. And my conclusion was it was way off... (I WILL ATTACH SOME PROOF OF EVIDENCE).

So I emailed PayPal and complain... I was told that I need a document that states the shoes are fake. So I had to get it authenticated by RealAuthentication.com and paid $30.00 total over the weekend. 

That Monday, I got an email from the authenticating company (RealAuthentication.com) stating that the shoes are indeed fake, I had to pay an extra $10 for a written document stating the shoes are fake (as proof). And I sent a copy of the certificate to PAYPAL and was told that they will do an investigation etc... etc... and might take a few days, weeks or even months to get it resolved (or even declined).

So I stepped up the plate and I emailed Martin (CS Rep from vestiaire) and he said that he did put in the ticket to get the shoes authenticated twice, BUT the “QA People” only did a one time authentic check he said. I told Martin of the actions I did and send him some of my evidence (including pictures and the document from the authenticating company).

So Martin advised me to send the shoes to get it a full authenticity check at their New York Vestiare Office (he helped me on the step by step on how to get the shipping label). And a few days later I shipped it, and put a copy of the certification from RealAuthentication.com inside the package.

After 2 days, I got an email stating that “the shoes does not meet the original quality stated by the seller”.... meaning I was right, the shoes were indeed fake!!! And that I will get the full refund of my money (but not the $30 that I paid to get it authenticated).

Got my refund after 2 days. So I’m a little happy with Vestiaire.


BUT THEN.... I saw the shoes that I returned to them at vestiaire website after a week, and they are selling it and passing it up as authentic.... I was shock to find that out.... so to do my part, I emailed Martin (CS Rep from VC) to inform them or make them aware as to what is going on.... BUT this time a different person responded to my email (Laura), and it seemed like Laura is insistent that all the items that they sell are authentic and that the shoes I returned were AUTHENTIC, the exchanging of email with Laura didn’t go anywhere.... so I’ve decided to take it further and let others know of my own personal experience with VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE....

So PLEASE BE AWARE!!! I sometime know how to know real from fake, but we really cannot judge it on pictures that we see on line alone, we have to feel and see it in person before we realized the authenticity of the stuff we buy. BUT with VESTIAIRE??? They know that it’s fake, why would they even pass it as real? I know that it’s business and that they need to gain some profit, and I don’t have any issues with them selling it again, just mention on the post that it is not authentic so that the buyers are aware... to me, that’s a company that you could trust. 


I have attached some pictures below of the shoes that I bought; 


2 pics of the comparison of my REAL on their FAKE (indicated which is which).
Fake does not have the serial date code.
Fake The leather is horrible
Fake way off compared to the REAL JAW SHOES

The document stating that it is fake from RealAuthentication.com
The email from NY Vestiaire Company stating of the refund and the reason.
And 2 of the snap pictures of the same exact shoes that is now being sold in their website (after I returned it).


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think shipping within a week is ample time and since it is all tracked, if the seller hasn't shipped within a week, I think it is unlikely they will, however I did sometimes have issues with the delivery being slow, but that was the service.



I agree that what you say is very often likely to be true, though I have also had more than one seller take ages to ship, but then ship it out last minute just before the deadline, and eventually a really lovely and hard to obtain item has reached me. It’s annoying, some sellers quite possibly hang on as long as they can to try to sell it somewhere else for more money, but sometimes I’m willing to wait in hope if it’s something special. And on the other side I’ve had one seller who disappeared after appearing to be a great seller right up till I purchased, then it refunded automatically after the four weeks. I hung on because I really hoped for that one!  I wouldn’t do that as a seller. If I were listing on more than one platform. If someone buys something I’m selling, I feel a duty to send it as quickly as possible and if I had listed it on another site I would withdraw it immediately so as not to disappoint another person who might purchase in good faith, regardless of possible higher earnings.  I agree a week should be ample, or maybe ten days if people live somewhere remote, then there would be more incentive for them to ship early so as not to lose the solid sale. We noticed they’ve started saying where something is shipping from, didn’t we, and wondered why?  I thought maybe something to do with shipping restrictions and because they were changing shipping costs to reflect actual journeys rather than have flat fees (which meant shipping going up for some but down for most). You never know, maybe it’s also partly a prelude to some sort of origin-recognising seller shipping window being rolled out. As long as people know when a seller is temporarily unavailable, because we all want to go on holiday or into hospital without having to cancel all our listings or losing our recommended status! That functionality seems only to be on the website, it would be good if they added it to the app.


----------



## bisousx

Annie J said:


> The gold circle is where you tap to see the seller’s compliance rate, and I had a few thoughts about that I posted too, I think you already saw them? (The flag/pennant doesn’t have this info attached).  Combined with the number of items sold it can tell you a fair amount, keeping in mind that a less than 100% rate is not necessarily awful, because it can mean something relatively insignificant ‘wrong’ with or just different in a minor way about an item, or that the seller had to cancel a sale for some reason. It’s not guaranteed that the recommended status and the rate will get you a perfect purchase, and nor is buying from a non-trusted seller guaranteed to get you a bad experience (it can be great), but it’s one thing to take into consideration. It’s hard for new sellers to be recognised quickly as trusted, so in that case it’s definitely worth messaging them and assessing the quality, detail and accuracy of their descriptions and pictures along with their response. It’s a lot harder for any seller to get away with sending an iffy item if they’ve posted comprehensive pictures and description, and if you have asked questions and got good replies, because any significant discrepancy will most likely not make it through QC, and if it does (and yes, we all know, it has been known!!) you have a good case for requiring your money back.  Pin the seller down to precision as far as possible and it starts the whole thing off on surer footing.
> 
> As regards RANKING, mine is quite high, but nowhere near that of a regular professional seller. And not all sellers with high ranking have recommended status. So going by that, I would guess ranking can be related to volume of sales and activity, but I think it is probably less significant to a buyer than recommended status and compliance rate. I hope they clarify that some time.
> 
> So with regard to earning the recommended/trusted status, I’ve sold a lot and bought a few items on VC. My understanding, from various times I’ve spoken to customer service, is that it’s based on an array of measures (items sold, speed and helpfulness of responses to questions, shipping time, compliance to description and quality and maybe also other aspects we and they can’t necessarily see?) so it won’t just be about the obvious numbers. They sometimes issue polite warnings in the comments when someone has posted something actually offensive in tone, and delete if further offensive comments are made. I noticed it happening when someone was essentially trolling someone selling a Givenchy (Chanel?  Céline?  Can’t remember now). Maybe that counts?  It would be helpful if they made all this clearer so us trying to fathom it like this would be unnecessary. Maybe they will in future, other things there have been changing recently.
> 
> I thought it was really helpful of Polaremil a few posts back to share how she lost her trusted status through cancelling sales (for her own reasons to which she is absolutely entitled): it shows that once gained, it is not always kept, so keeping the status must generally mean something positive (and conversely losing the status may not always be a sign of anything terrible; it wasn’t anything terrible in Polaremil’s case.  I always wondered about that, and what other things might make you lose it!
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a few posts ago (sorry, repeating myself again, I am trying to be comprehensive!) that on the whole I personally would generally avoid sellers who have sold a large number of items but don’t have trusted status and would be wary of the possible reasons behind it, to which I would add, if I didn’t say it, checking for inactive accounts in the way Gabs007 mentioned, she made a good point. If you take a look at posts 2662 and 2667 you could check what I say in detail; it’s basically what I’ve come to understand through all my transactions there (and the sort of thing I would have liked to know when I started using Vestiaire myself).  Vestiaire can’t control sellers’ behaviour but it would be a lot better if accounts got deleted if they’re inactive for a long time. When I first used Vestiaire I just imagined everything on the screen was on its way to me as soon as I clicked ‘pay’!
> 
> One thing I would really seriously recommend to anybody thinking of buying anything at all is, in combination with all the above, to look through as many of the seller’s other items on their page as you have time for, whether a trusted one or not, and see how they interact with buyers. And to get the full picture you need to do that on the website, not the app, because the app doesn’t display sold items on a seller’s page. You can select to see sold items on the website so that’s a useful insight into previous transactions.  You do stumble across the odd seller who is inexplicably rude to a potential buyer (so strange!  How do they imagine they will sell much like that?) or one who has clearly not shipped the item in the end, or sent later than promised, or hasn’t replied to the buyer after the sale, as in your case. I’d definitely avoid those people myself unless there appears to be a really good and plausible explanation!  Of course a seller could appear charming in the comments but his or actions be quite different; we just can’t see the invisible. But a rude or unresponsive seller seems to me pretty likely to be a bad bet.
> 
> None of these things is utterly foolproof though, and you just have to take as much care as you can. I’ve found Vestiaire to be good regarding QC when I have purchased, but that hasn’t been everyone’s experience. Likewise customer service has been good in my experience but there are plenty of people who have had poorer experience.  I think they are tightening up a lot of their practices to make it better - they’ve started by reducing commission and I’m getting more thorough customer service replies, if currently a little slower because (they told me) they’re busier with more sales since the commission change, likewise with processing their receipt of items and QC, Gabs and I both seem to have noticed that. Fingers crossed that will speed back up. I assume they know they’ve got to become more spot-on to maintain and increase their market share; I don’t think we will see it all happening at once, and only time will tell if improvements keep coming.
> 
> The bottom line is, take all the care you possibly can, and you maximise your good experiences.
> 
> I really hope that’s useful for you for any future purchases and anyone else new or new-ish using Vestiaire.  I imagine some of the same general things will apply to other platforms that I haven’t used.  I really wished someone had given me that sort of information when I was thinking about using them. I managed to stay safe but I feel really sad when I see someone come on here, disappointed about a purchase they may have saved hard for or just had their heart set on and something hasn’t worked out, and they could have protected themselves better. It’s mostly common sense but I know that, when I get excited about some hard-to-find item I wanted, I can all too easily throw commonsensical caution to the wind!  I hadn’t ever used any social media/forum before and left this forum for a good while but posted about a lot of this before I did, then decided not to participate any longer as I thought I’d posted everything I’d found out and sort of felt forums weren’t my thing.  Then I found afterwards that my experiences developed and there were also changes at Vestiaire, so I thought it might be useful for other users to come back to it, and I’ve benefited from other TPF members’ insights.   Please feel free to use it for reference or to completely disregard as you please!




Thank you for your detailed reply. I still don't see any gold circle, perhaps a screenshot from someone may be helpful? Or this seller of mine just doesn't have that trusted status.

She has been replying (twice) and claims she sent the item, but it's going to have to go from Russia to France for inspection. And with 7 days left until the 30 days is up, I'm beyond frustrated. 

Vestiaire seems great for sellers but bad for buyers with their "we don't accept returns" policy and tying up our money for 30 days. 7 business days should be the maximum allowed timeline to ship an item. I'm pissed.


----------



## Gabs007

bisousx said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply. I still don't see any gold circle, perhaps a screenshot from someone may be helpful? Or this seller of mine just doesn't have that trusted status.
> 
> She has been replying (twice) and claims she sent the item, but it's going to have to go from Russia to France for inspection. And with 7 days left until the 30 days is up, I'm beyond frustrated.
> 
> Vestiaire seems great for sellers but bad for buyers with their "we don't accept returns" policy and tying up our money for 30 days. 7 business days should be the maximum allowed timeline to ship an item. I'm pissed.



To be honest, I bought and sold through VC and found it actually better as a buyer, you can buy items very cheaply, it does show the item location, so you do have an idea how long it takes, depending on where you are, yes it does take time, if you do want immediate delivery, it is not for you, but you usually do not get immediate delivery and the much reduced price you get on VC, to expect the item straight away and much cheaper than a shop, it doesn't work. You have the option of paying full price and getting it immediate from a shop, or you get it cheaper and wait, to expect both is simply unrealistic.

Look, I am in the UK, I make a point to send within 2 or 3 days, as I think it is common courtesy, it still sometimes takes 2 to 3 weeks to reach them if they are using ParcelForce, especially since Paris had a few protests. They can't beam items, usually it was pretty straight forward, there was one occasion where the seller flaked out and didn't send, and yes, i had to wait about a month until I got my money back but I knew that in advance.

As for the screenshot, there should be one in this thread somewhere, posted one before. It could be that your seller doesn't have that, could be for various reasons, maybe she cancelled a sale, makes you lose the trusted seller status, maybe she didn't reply fast enough to some questions or did not bother to reply because somebody just made a stupid comment (you sometimes get a "Hi there, I want to buy it for peanuts") and you actually have to reply, if a buyer asks to cancel a sale and you agree, as the seller you lose trusted seller status, as somebody said in the thread earlier, nobody knows when you get trusted seller status

If she has sent the item, what do you think VC or the seller should do if it is on the way? Wave a magic wand?

As for accepting returns, seriously? I am prepared to pay VC a commission to not deal with buyers who have buyer's remorse or want to borrow items, as they often do on eBay, I am not there to lend somebody my clothes and bags for free, or to ship them around so somebody can take pictures with them, or use me as their try on wardrobe.

It honestly seems that you want the items much much cheaper, straight away, and then return if you don't like them, well, you get that on NetAPorter, FarFetch and a few other companies, it is not much of a problem, but you pay full price. As my granny would have said "You can't have your cake and eat it!"

I totally understand wanting items straight away, that is when I go into a shop and pay full price, for some items I need to do that as I can be a bit difficult to fit. Most tops I have to try on to avoid wardrobe malfunctions, unless I know the particular brand and cut, I won't buy it online. As I said, you have 2 choices, spend less and wait or spend full price and straight away, you have to decide what is right for you.

If you want to be able to exchange and get your money back for an item you spent a lot less than retail, who do you think should pay for that? And why should somebody or a company pay for you changing your mind? Even with certain brands or companies, if you exchange too much, you end up banned from buying their items or the SAs will simply sell to somebody else. Cheap, fast, with all the trimmings and the ability to change your mind that is wanting the moon on a stick or a somebody walking into a Hermes shop, expecting a Birkin in the colour she always wanted, the leather she dreamed off and the hardware the way she wants it, but straight away please, for half the price and if she doesn't like it next year, she can bring it back for another model....


----------



## Gabs007

Rosauro Nery said:


> This is a bit of a long story, but I do know that this will help the community as to how VESTIAIRE treats their buyers....
> 
> 
> And just so everyone knows.... I have so far only bought 3 items from Vestiaire, the 2 items were good and authentic....
> 
> But then the 3rd one (the Givenchy shoes) that I thought (and hoping) was real were FAKE.
> 
> I was in Rome just this past April 2019, and I bought a pair of Givenchy Jaw HiTop at the Givenchy Store.
> 
> After purchasing, I’ve thought of getting my nephew the same thing as his graduation gift, but of course it had to be cheaper, so I saw one at Vestiaire and haggled (I made a HUGE mistake of paying first before asking).
> 
> When I asked the seller if the box and dust bags are included, her respond was “the shoes came from a garage (house) sale” she said; which gave me a RED ALERT.
> 
> So I did my research, and found a fake shoes like that at DHGate, so I immediately contacted Vestiaire and informed them about my suspicion, the CS (Martin) was nice and he said that he will put in a second ticket to get it fully authenticated by the so called “QA People”. And after a few days, I got an email stating that they are shipping it out, so I was thinking that it is authentic.
> 
> The shoes arrived, and the first time I felt and saw the shoes, it doesn’t feel right, so I compared that to the ones I bought at the Givenchy Store in Rome. And my conclusion was it was way off... (I WILL ATTACH SOME PROOF OF EVIDENCE).
> 
> So I emailed PayPal and complain... I was told that I need a document that states the shoes are fake. So I had to get it authenticated by RealAuthentication.com and paid $30.00 total over the weekend.
> 
> That Monday, I got an email from the authenticating company (RealAuthentication.com) stating that the shoes are indeed fake, I had to pay an extra $10 for a written document stating the shoes are fake (as proof). And I sent a copy of the certificate to PAYPAL and was told that they will do an investigation etc... etc... and might take a few days, weeks or even months to get it resolved (or even declined).
> 
> So I stepped up the plate and I emailed Martin (CS Rep from vestiaire) and he said that he did put in the ticket to get the shoes authenticated twice, BUT the “QA People” only did a one time authentic check he said. I told Martin of the actions I did and send him some of my evidence (including pictures and the document from the authenticating company).
> 
> So Martin advised me to send the shoes to get it a full authenticity check at their New York Vestiare Office (he helped me on the step by step on how to get the shipping label). And a few days later I shipped it, and put a copy of the certification from RealAuthentication.com inside the package.
> 
> After 2 days, I got an email stating that “the shoes does not meet the original quality stated by the seller”.... meaning I was right, the shoes were indeed fake!!! And that I will get the full refund of my money (but not the $30 that I paid to get it authenticated).
> 
> Got my refund after 2 days. So I’m a little happy with Vestiaire.
> 
> 
> BUT THEN.... I saw the shoes that I returned to them at vestiaire website after a week, and they are selling it and passing it up as authentic.... I was shock to find that out.... so to do my part, I emailed Martin (CS Rep from VC) to inform them or make them aware as to what is going on.... BUT this time a different person responded to my email (Laura), and it seemed like Laura is insistent that all the items that they sell are authentic and that the shoes I returned were AUTHENTIC, the exchanging of email with Laura didn’t go anywhere.... so I’ve decided to take it further and let others know of my own personal experience with VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE....
> 
> So PLEASE BE AWARE!!! I sometime know how to know real from fake, but we really cannot judge it on pictures that we see on line alone, we have to feel and see it in person before we realized the authenticity of the stuff we buy. BUT with VESTIAIRE??? They know that it’s fake, why would they even pass it as real? I know that it’s business and that they need to gain some profit, and I don’t have any issues with them selling it again, just mention on the post that it is not authentic so that the buyers are aware... to me, that’s a company that you could trust.
> 
> 
> I have attached some pictures below of the shoes that I bought;
> 
> 
> 2 pics of the comparison of my REAL on their FAKE (indicated which is which).
> Fake does not have the serial date code.
> Fake The leather is horrible
> Fake way off compared to the REAL JAW SHOES
> 
> The document stating that it is fake from RealAuthentication.com
> The email from NY Vestiaire Company stating of the refund and the reason.
> And 2 of the snap pictures of the same exact shoes that is now being sold in their website (after I returned it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441756



Well, you do have the option of asking the seller for a more detailed picture of a code, I have done that in the past and I think that is only doing your job as a buyer. If you pay with a credit card, you usually will not need the authentication, but if I am not 100% sure about an item, for my own peace of mind I let it authenticate.

Where humans work, mistakes do happen, I am not saying VC is perfect, far from it, I have complained about them in the past quite frequently, but in this case, I am sorry, I just went on the site and checked, there is exactly ONE model like that sold, it was sold on the 14th of May, the seller is VCNY, works as a professional seller so there should be a return option anyway. If an item was previously sold, then the old pictures and the item would still be up and show up. Since your screenshot states 14th, I assume that those were the ones you bought and returned
For example I had an item rejected, which were nude shoes, for me they were more beige, VC thought they were more pink, the shoe shows up in my sold items, and then as active as well. There is no other model of that Givenchy shoe being sold.

There are a few things that don't seem to be clear, you said you bought them from a seller who said they are from a garage sale, the item sold states the seller is VCNY (Vestiaire Collective New York), there are no questions asked about the item, asking questions via the "Ask the seller a question" option is the only option to get in touch with the seller. 

The shoes shown in the item also seem a lot more worn than "in very good condition" which is why VC said they took them back.

Can you clue me in? Was the seller VC or a private seller? Because as I said, the only shoes that are in the size and the model you stated are here and were sold on the 14th of May, you said you got a refund, could it be that the shoe was not offered again as you claim, but you are talking about the one you returned and sold items still show up but in a more faded colour, and you mistook the sold item for an active listing?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-cloth-jaw-givenchy-trainers-7517215.shtml


----------



## Gabs007

Rosauro Nery said:


> This is a bit of a long story, but I do know that this will help the community as to how VESTIAIRE treats their buyers....
> 
> 
> And just so everyone knows.... I have so far only bought 3 items from Vestiaire, the 2 items were good and authentic....
> 
> But then the 3rd one (the Givenchy shoes) that I thought (and hoping) was real were FAKE.
> 
> I was in Rome just this past April 2019, and I bought a pair of Givenchy Jaw HiTop at the Givenchy Store.
> 
> After purchasing, I’ve thought of getting my nephew the same thing as his graduation gift, but of course it had to be cheaper, so I saw one at Vestiaire and haggled (I made a HUGE mistake of paying first before asking).
> 
> When I asked the seller if the box and dust bags are included, her respond was “the shoes came from a garage (house) sale” she said; which gave me a RED ALERT.
> 
> So I did my research, and found a fake shoes like that at DHGate, so I immediately contacted Vestiaire and informed them about my suspicion, the CS (Martin) was nice and he said that he will put in a second ticket to get it fully authenticated by the so called “QA People”. And after a few days, I got an email stating that they are shipping it out, so I was thinking that it is authentic.
> 
> The shoes arrived, and the first time I felt and saw the shoes, it doesn’t feel right, so I compared that to the ones I bought at the Givenchy Store in Rome. And my conclusion was it was way off... (I WILL ATTACH SOME PROOF OF EVIDENCE).
> 
> So I emailed PayPal and complain... I was told that I need a document that states the shoes are fake. So I had to get it authenticated by RealAuthentication.com and paid $30.00 total over the weekend.
> 
> That Monday, I got an email from the authenticating company (RealAuthentication.com) stating that the shoes are indeed fake, I had to pay an extra $10 for a written document stating the shoes are fake (as proof). And I sent a copy of the certificate to PAYPAL and was told that they will do an investigation etc... etc... and might take a few days, weeks or even months to get it resolved (or even declined).
> 
> So I stepped up the plate and I emailed Martin (CS Rep from vestiaire) and he said that he did put in the ticket to get the shoes authenticated twice, BUT the “QA People” only did a one time authentic check he said. I told Martin of the actions I did and send him some of my evidence (including pictures and the document from the authenticating company).
> 
> So Martin advised me to send the shoes to get it a full authenticity check at their New York Vestiare Office (he helped me on the step by step on how to get the shipping label). And a few days later I shipped it, and put a copy of the certification from RealAuthentication.com inside the package.
> 
> After 2 days, I got an email stating that “the shoes does not meet the original quality stated by the seller”.... meaning I was right, the shoes were indeed fake!!! And that I will get the full refund of my money (but not the $30 that I paid to get it authenticated).
> 
> Got my refund after 2 days. So I’m a little happy with Vestiaire.
> 
> 
> BUT THEN.... I saw the shoes that I returned to them at vestiaire website after a week, and they are selling it and passing it up as authentic.... I was shock to find that out.... so to do my part, I emailed Martin (CS Rep from VC) to inform them or make them aware as to what is going on.... BUT this time a different person responded to my email (Laura), and it seemed like Laura is insistent that all the items that they sell are authentic and that the shoes I returned were AUTHENTIC, the exchanging of email with Laura didn’t go anywhere.... so I’ve decided to take it further and let others know of my own personal experience with VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE....
> 
> So PLEASE BE AWARE!!! I sometime know how to know real from fake, but we really cannot judge it on pictures that we see on line alone, we have to feel and see it in person before we realized the authenticity of the stuff we buy. BUT with VESTIAIRE??? They know that it’s fake, why would they even pass it as real? I know that it’s business and that they need to gain some profit, and I don’t have any issues with them selling it again, just mention on the post that it is not authentic so that the buyers are aware... to me, that’s a company that you could trust.
> 
> 
> I have attached some pictures below of the shoes that I bought;
> 
> 
> 2 pics of the comparison of my REAL on their FAKE (indicated which is which).
> Fake does not have the serial date code.
> Fake The leather is horrible
> Fake way off compared to the REAL JAW SHOES
> 
> The document stating that it is fake from RealAuthentication.com
> The email from NY Vestiaire Company stating of the refund and the reason.
> And 2 of the snap pictures of the same exact shoes that is now being sold in their website (after I returned it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441756




Oh and something I just noticed, the screenshot states that the shoes were bought on the 14th of May 2019, that is a very very speedy return since today is the 24th of May, so you had the issue resolved within 10 days? Good for you, but the letter from the authenticator is from the 6th of May, how does that work?

I thought your whole story did not really match up, so I was digging around a bit more, actually I found the exchange you had with the seller, where the seller actually told you they were a sample and that Givenchy name is missing on the back and where you told the seller that the shoes were rejected by VC, which totally seems in line with their quality control standards regarding more wear and tear that was not mentioned

Then you claimed 

"Hey Dakota.... I got an email from Vestiaire that they have not accepted the shoes for you for authentication... so can you please update me/us as to what is going on? If you have the tracking form please let me and especially them know? So that they could see where the package is located at right now.... thanks and I’ll wait for your respond..."

So VC did NOT accept the shoes due to quality issues or because they were a sample and told you that the sale was cancelled, which is VASTLY different than the story you told here. As I said I am sure mistakes happen with VC and that they are far from perfect, but it seems your story is also not the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

I honestly think if something goes wrong and people have an issue, it is only fair to bring it up, but I have to admit I have some real doubts about your story, how would you get the shoes that did not pass quality control (as you stated yourself) and get them authenticated?


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply. I still don't see any gold circle, perhaps a screenshot from someone may be helpful? Or this seller of mine just doesn't have that trusted status.
> 
> She has been replying (twice) and claims she sent the item, but it's going to have to go from Russia to France for inspection. And with 7 days left until the 30 days is up, I'm beyond frustrated.
> 
> Vestiaire seems great for sellers but bad for buyers with their "we don't accept returns" policy and tying up our money for 30 days. 7 business days should be the maximum allowed timeline to ship an item. I'm pissed.





Gabs007 said:


> To be honest, I bought and sold through VC and found it actually better as a buyer, you can buy items very cheaply, it does show the item location, so you do have an idea how long it takes, depending on where you are, yes it does take time, if you do want immediate delivery, it is not for you, but you usually do not get immediate delivery and the much reduced price you get on VC, to expect the item straight away and much cheaper than a shop, it doesn't work. You have the option of paying full price and getting it immediate from a shop, or you get it cheaper and wait, to expect both is simply unrealistic.
> 
> Look, I am in the UK, I make a point to send within 2 or 3 days, as I think it is common courtesy, it still sometimes takes 2 to 3 weeks to reach them if they are using ParcelForce, especially since Paris had a few protests. They can't beam items, usually it was pretty straight forward, there was one occasion where the seller flaked out and didn't send, and yes, i had to wait about a month until I got my money back but I knew that in advance.
> 
> As for the screenshot, there should be one in this thread somewhere, posted one before. It could be that your seller doesn't have that, could be for various reasons, maybe she cancelled a sale, makes you lose the trusted seller status, maybe she didn't reply fast enough to some questions or did not bother to reply because somebody just made a stupid comment (you sometimes get a "Hi there, I want to buy it for peanuts") and you actually have to reply, if a buyer asks to cancel a sale and you agree, as the seller you lose trusted seller status, as somebody said in the thread earlier, nobody knows when you get trusted seller status
> 
> If she has sent the item, what do you think VC or the seller should do if it is on the way? Wave a magic wand?
> 
> As for accepting returns, seriously? I am prepared to pay VC a commission to not deal with buyers who have buyer's remorse or want to borrow items, as they often do on eBay, I am not there to lend somebody my clothes and bags for free, or to ship them around so somebody can take pictures with them, or use me as their try on wardrobe.
> 
> It honestly seems that you want the items much much cheaper, straight away, and then return if you don't like them, well, you get that on NetAPorter, FarFetch and a few other companies, it is not much of a problem, but you pay full price. As my granny would have said "You can't have your cake and eat it!"
> 
> I totally understand wanting items straight away, that is when I go into a shop and pay full price, for some items I need to do that as I can be a bit difficult to fit. Most tops I have to try on to avoid wardrobe malfunctions, unless I know the particular brand and cut, I won't buy it online. As I said, you have 2 choices, spend less and wait or spend full price and straight away, you have to decide what is right for you.
> 
> If you want to be able to exchange and get your money back for an item you spent a lot less than retail, who do you think should pay for that? And why should somebody or a company pay for you changing your mind? Even with certain brands or companies, if you exchange too much, you end up banned from buying their items or the SAs will simply sell to somebody else. Cheap, fast, with all the trimmings and the ability to change your mind that is wanting the moon on a stick or a somebody walking into a Hermes shop, expecting a Birkin in the colour she always wanted, the leather she dreamed off and the hardware the way she wants it, but straight away please, for half the price and if she doesn't like it next year, she can bring it back for another model....



Hi there

Well, as Gabs points out, you do know in advance of buying how much time a seller is allowed for sending. I was under the impression from what you posted before that the seller was being uncooperative - maybe I misread something or forgot - but it sounds like she has been in touch with you and may well have sent the item within the window?  Is there any particular reason to believe she’s not telling the truth?  Try not to worry, you will either get your item or the money back, that’s the guarantee you get that makes buying through a platform like Vestiaire relatively safe in the context of buying pre-owned. It’s always wise to check you’re happy with the stated T&Cs before you buy anywhere. 

I hope Gabs and I have both given some useful insights for you for any future purchases, based on our experience. As both of us mentioned, we are recommended sellers, but not being a recommended seller doesn’t mean it’s a bad seller, it’s in combination with other considerations and ways of assessing that it might give you some helpful information to weigh up your decision before buying. Who knows?  Maybe your seller in Russia lives miles from a post office and has to send her sales in batches once a month. She could sell 17 items and not get recommended status just because she finds it impossible to ship everything swiftly. It’s easy for me to ship quickly because I live in the UK in an area with DHL pick-up service and several post offices nearby. I have an advantage. It might not be so easy where she is. 

You say you still haven’t found the gold circle. If you look at a selection of other sellers on Vestiaire you will be able to find it in the places that have been described by me and Gabs on at least some of them, and Gabs said she’d posted a screenshot before. So then you will be able to work out whether your seller has it or not. But given that she has been communicating with you I’m not sure that’s really relevant now?  

I have to disagree that Vestiaire is generally bad for buyers and good for sellers; I’m a buyer and a seller and I’ve had lots of great experiences and just a few not so perfect ones in both capacities. Nothing terrible, just small hitches, and one seller last year who stopped responding to queries as soon as I’d purchased and then never sent my purchase. Vestiaire can’t control her but can protect me against losing my money or a long dispute. It generally seems to work. I got my money back automatically in the timeframe stated from the start. I’ve detailed all of it previously hoping it’ll help people go in with their eyes open. All of my other purchases have been satisfactory and I’ve had some really good deals. 

It does help (as I think Gabs and certainly others have said) to remember that Vestiaire is a platform. Most sellers are private individuals who are not doing it for a living but just working it around their daily lives to sell some of their unused wardrobe. If you want to be able to return, the choice is available even on Vestiaire to buy from a professional seller. I’ve returned items to professional sellers on Vestiaire and it was smooth and quick, no quibbles. I don’t know much about the rest of the second hand market but I believe it’s normal for private sellers not to take returns. Honestly, they wouldn’t want to risk selling otherwise, they are so much at risk of being scammed by bad buyers, and can easily lose their goods and their money, as you can see when you look at people’s experiences in the eBay threads. 

Both buyer and seller get some protection against being scammed by each other on Vestiaire and similar sites where there is a middleman, and the major benefit buyers get, as Gabs said, is the opportunity to get designer goods at vastly reduced prices, and with a fairly good degree of protection, which hopefully also will improve with the changes they’re implementing. (Time will tell on that, but meantime all I can say is I’ve had no real trouble myself anyway.) As far as shipping times go, goods come from all over the world, so time lags have to be expected. It’s never going to be possible for it to function like retail but you’ll benefit from drastically lower prices. 

You do have to think of the seller’s point of view too. I always try to do that if I buy. I love it when a buyer communicates with me with the same respect I give them. I feel particularly happy if they let me know they’ve received their item and are delighted with it, it’s great, I want them to be happy. There are many, many sellers who feel the same, I’m certain. I’ve seen sellers who communicate above & beyond with buyers. I get really fed up when I hear us all being tarred with the same brush as irresponsible sellers, and a little frustrated when people blame the platform for seller behaviour or complain about things that are well within the T&Cs they have agreed to by making the free choice to purchase. And I have to turn the other cheek with really rude buyers, lol! I am NOT at all suggesting that I think that’s something you personally are doing, I do get where you are coming from, I’m just talking about what it can be like on the seller’s end   Some buyers really do mess us around and just play games in the comments, which we do our best to reply to (and also we lose recommended status if we don’t), and then they just disappear without so much as a “Thanks” when we’ve spent ages willingly and courteously giving information which may very well have been extensively given in the description in the first place. Or people try to make crazy offers in the comments instead of through the proper offer process, that after commission would barely cover the cost of the fuel to take it to the post office, in a rude and perfunctory manner: “20”, literally that, not even a question mark or a “Would you consider accepting £20?”, on an item that cost £1500, has never been used, and I’m selling it for £250, out of which will come commission. Then they just vanish, having had you running around and being helpful and polite and explaining your reasonable price and giving information all day!  Additionally Vestiaire has just reduced commission and that sounds good for sellers, but at the moment it actually doesn’t particularly increase financial benefit to sellers.  The prices were dropped at the same time, so sellers are getting the same earnings, with sometimes very low prices for the quality and condition of what they’re selling, so buyers are now getting REALLY good prices and sellers aren’t getting any more return per item (but may benefit via increased sales volume or quicker sales). As a seller I hope it settles back somewhere in the fair middle. We all recognise that however high the quality and initial retail value we paid for our items, and the great condition they may be in, when we sell them on we can’t expect nearly as much money back, but we do often take a massive hit, and if it gets to the point where it’s hardly worth the trouble of selling for the money we get, there will be less pre-owned material on the market for those who want to buy it. It’s got to work for sellers as well as for buyers. 

Despite negative experiences people post here, if you want to be able to buy pre-owned for the price benefits you get and want to feel it’s safe, it’s worth remembering that these platforms like Vestiaire do vastly larger amounts of business than the posts you see here or reviews elsewhere, and people are more likely to post when they’re dissatisfied than when they’re happy, so you will undoubtedly get a skewed impression. On top of that, some people’s complaints may not even be justified or genuine. Things are not always what they seem. Beware the hysterical complainer!  Sometimes they’re just enjoying causing a stir, I suspect, as on any social media. Sometimes it’s just buyer’s remorse or that they haven’t checked out the T&Cs before they choose to agree and buy. Sometimes Vestiaire or any other business will have sorted out something with a dishonest client just to get the whole thing over and done with, so you can’t take absolutely everything you see at face value. I’m not talking about any particular post I’ve seen, I just remember feeling dubious about some I’ve read in the past. I’ve read a lot on the eBay threads about scams buyers have pulled and I expect Vestiaire suffers them too. Some buyers of course will have had genuinely very unsatisfactory experiences and it’s perfectly fair to post them, and Vestiaire should absolutely take responsibility for those like any other company when things go wrong. 

Sellers pay a substantial commission for the service and most of them try to do right by buyers.  Vestiaire cannot force a seller to behave well, and the recommended status is their way of acknowledging sellers who do consistently do the right thing. It may be a slightly blunt tool, and sellers without the status can still be good, but it’s all they can conceivably do. The sellers are not their employees. You just have to be realistic when you’re buying pre-owned and decide what T&Cs you are happy to accept; its all there in advance. Going back to sellers’ shipping time, I think Vestiaire has been in the business longer than the others (someone correct me if I’m wrong) and maybe the others have a shorter seller delivery window but I remember someone posting here some time ago to say that Vestiaire started like that to encourage sellers to get on board, and (seeing as they’re updating a few things at the moment and clearly trying to improve competitiveness) I think it’s quite likely they’ll alter this too and make the window shorter. Maybe they’ll even start to remove sellers with bad records who frequently cancel sales or whose accounts are obviously dead.  I believe it’s a substantially sized company and it has a huge throughput of goods, and I imagine they won’t be able to change everything all at once, but they seem to be aiming that way. Meantime, it’s all in the FAQs and T&Cs and we each have a choice whether to use the service or take our purchasing elsewhere. You’ll either get your item or your money back, you have that security. 

I think I have probably now shared every possible insight I could possibly ever give based on my experience with buying and selling pre-owned!  I hope it’s of use to you and other people who want to hear from others’ experience. I think I’ll probably retire from the thread now!

I wish you well and hope you get the item you wanted.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh and something I just noticed, the screenshot states that the shoes were bought on the 14th of May 2019, that is a very very speedy return since today is the 24th of May, so you had the issue resolved within 10 days? Good for you, but the letter from the authenticator is from the 6th of May, how does that work?
> 
> I thought your whole story did not really match up, so I was digging around a bit more, actually I found the exchange you had with the seller, where the seller actually told you they were a sample and that Givenchy name is missing on the back and where you told the seller that the shoes were rejected by VC, which totally seems in line with their quality control standards regarding more wear and tear that was not mentioned
> 
> Then you claimed
> 
> "Hey Dakota.... I got an email from Vestiaire that they have not accepted the shoes for you for authentication... so can you please update me/us as to what is going on? If you have the tracking form please let me and especially them know? So that they could see where the package is located at right now.... thanks and I’ll wait for your respond..."
> 
> So VC did NOT accept the shoes due to quality issues or because they were a sample and told you that the sale was cancelled, which is VASTLY different than the story you told here. As I said I am sure mistakes happen with VC and that they are far from perfect, but it seems your story is also not the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> I honestly think if something goes wrong and people have an issue, it is only fair to bring it up, but I have to admit I have some real doubts about your story, how would you get the shoes that did not pass quality control (as you stated yourself) and get them authenticated?


I was wondering how this made sense too. Scratching my head a bit.  Maybe some confusion.


----------



## Gabs007

I think they have dramatically improved, I am usually totally stunned that people expect the same service, brand new items, possibly next day delivery (item needs to be shipped to VC, QC takes usually 2 days alone, VC then ships to buyer) but preferably for a fraction of the price and then returns in case they change their mind.

If somebody would expect me to sell them items I paid full price for for peanuts and do all of that on top of it, I would happily send them a picture of the item doused in gasoline and set on fire and tell them to work more hours so they can afford to buy it from the shop. Nobody makes money from selling their clothes on VC or another platform, at least not private sellers, because you get fraction of what you paid retail, that is something I bear in mind when I make an offer.

As for the buyer responding, yes, that would be nice, I usually let them know I shipped, because I am happy if a seller does that with me. I am a bit like you in that respect, I want the buyer to be happy, those are items I bought, loved for a short while, I want them to go to a good home. Often you don't even know who bought it, so you can't give them that info, maybe it is me just being a nosy person, but I am always interested where it goes to, at least which country, and I had a few interactions where I was chuffed to bits when the buyer left a message with "Oh wore it to a party and looked fabulous" or "It arrived, totally love the dress..."

What I dislike is somebody coming on and going "Waist, length?" Well first of all it is in the description, I always include all the measurements, 2nd a hello and a please does not cost anything.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I was wondering how this made sense too. Scratching my head a bit.  Maybe some confusion.



I totally understand that people have issues with VC, I had them too and expect will have them in the future, but this looked like something completely different, if QC refuses an item, it is NOT sent to the buyer.

When they changed, I had bought a silk skirt that was listed as in very good condition, VC's quality control contacted me, they had found a sign of wear on the inside under the waistband, totally not visible when worn, not a defect, just the material a bit rougher, as happens with silk skirts, especially that sort of almost chiffony type, they asked me if I would accept it with a massive reduction, I decided to risk it and I have to say, I thought the skirt was in VGC and not just GC, I feel almost sorry for the seller, as that skirt was sold out right after it hit the shops, was crazy expensive and is a classic. I did leave a message on the item that I got it and thanked her, never heard back, but then she might be smarting from having only gotten a such a small fraction of what she paid for it.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think they have dramatically improved, I am usually totally stunned that people expect the same service, brand new items, possibly next day delivery (item needs to be shipped to VC, QC takes usually 2 days alone, VC then ships to buyer) but preferably for a fraction of the price and then returns in case they change their mind.
> 
> If somebody would expect me to sell them items I paid full price for for peanuts and do all of that on top of it, I would happily send them a picture of the item doused in gasoline and set on fire and tell them to work more hours so they can afford to buy it from the shop. Nobody makes money from selling their clothes on VC or another platform, at least not private sellers, because you get fraction of what you paid retail, that is something I bear in mind when I make an offer.
> 
> As for the buyer responding, yes, that would be nice, I usually let them know I shipped, because I am happy if a seller does that with me. I am a bit like you in that respect, I want the buyer to be happy, those are items I bought, loved for a short while, I want them to go to a good home. Often you don't even know who bought it, so you can't give them that info, maybe it is me just being a nosy person, but I am always interested where it goes to, at least which country, and I had a few interactions where I was chuffed to bits when the buyer left a message with "Oh wore it to a party and looked fabulous" or "It arrived, totally love the dress..."



I think they’ve really improved too, and I’m hoping for more. 

I do agree and can’t understand expecting a full price retail experience from a private reseller via a platform at a low price; it’s just not realistic. Most people thankfully are not actually being ‘entitled’, sometimes it’s just they don’t appreciate that Vestiaire is just a platform and it offers what guarantees it can based on the nature of the business.  I came in at first myself in total ignorance of how it worked and might easily have had similar expectations. That’s why I came back and I take the time to post here, to try and help people who are new to it like I was.  I’m not quite sure why I feel so responsible for it  but I do hate the idea of people throwing their money away through not understanding how it works, and also hate all sellers being lumped in with the bad ones and Vestiaire being pilloried for things it can’t be responsible for, because that messes it up for all the decent sellers and decent buyers too. I fully believe Vestiaire like any business must take responsibility when it IS responsible for mishaps, but in my experience at least, it has done so, and every company is made up of human beings. 

Low offers are crazy. It’s hardly as though we’re profiteering. Sometimes I wonder how even Vestiaire makes money out of the lower priced items. I think some of them must be loss leaders.  Like you I never make crazily low offers, I think about what I would sell the item for and offer that. Through the offer system. The ‘20’ or ‘30’ and nothing more, coming at you in the comments, is bizarre.  I’ve never once made the minimum 70% offer and I respect that buyers are allowed to make it to me, but am not too keen when they keep rejecting my reasonable counter offers and won’t budge even a few pounds. I never overprice (Vestiaire won’t let you, even if I wanted to) but I don’t want to feel ripped off by a buyer either. 

Though I probably wouldn’t set anything on fire ...  But I’ll certainly take it to Oxfam where they’ll get a higher price for charity than a mad lowball offer. To be honest I feel guilty if I don’t donate my proceeds to charity anyway and I’ll go with giving direct if it’s better. I’m no angel, I do not give all my earnings to charity, not trying to claim sainthood here!  I have bad impulsive shopping habits and am trying to mitigate my own costs too as well as giving a bit back!

Exactly that about feedback from happy buyers. I loved the thing, even if in the majority of cases I never wore it - maybe the occasion never presented itself, or I lost or gained weight, or realised that lovely though it was it didn’t suit me - and I actually do want it to make someone else happy!  

By the way, did you know you can always see who bought your items?  If you click on the Vestiaire profile pic next to the ‘Congrats your item has been sold’ message in app notifications, it takes you to the profile of the buyer. You can’t always message them direct because they won’t necessarily look at messages on the sold item and won’t get notified unless they’re already in a conversation with you there, but if they have anything for sale themselves you can try there. I noticed a new button on the phone app this week, ‘Contact the seller’, separate from the ‘Comments’ button. It doesn’t seem to have appeared elsewhere yet. Maybe we’ll get a ‘Contact the buyer’ button too, that would be useful. 



Gabs007 said:


> What I dislike is somebody coming on and going "Waist, length?" Well first of all it is in the description, I always include all the measurements, 2nd a hello and a please does not cost anything.



Lol!  Exactly. It’s breathtaking sometimes!  The ones just post a demand, don’t read the description, and disappear and don’t even say thanks when you’ve politely given the same information that’s already there.  I want to give them a teacherly lecture on manners, but I restrain myself and moan to my family instead!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I totally understand that people have issues with VC, I had them too and expect will have them in the future, but this looked like something completely different, if QC refuses an item, it is NOT sent to the buyer.



I’m confused as to how the date on the certificate of inauthenticity predates the sale. I think the poster must have muddled something up.

Or maybe the poster’s purchase was actually earlier than that, and it just looks like the date was 14 May because that’s the day VC accepted them back?  An IT blip?  They happen.

But anyway, if as you have checked out, the shoes are not actually back on sale, as you say, mistakes happen, Vestiaire have put their mistake right, accepted responsibility and made restitution. I think the poster must be mistaking a ‘Sold’ listing for an active one as you say (haven’t looked). And it does look like they would have refunded because of the condition being more worn than originally stated. I’m not convinced they’re fake, I’ve seen different versions of those trainers with different finishes and logos. Designers do make samples and use them on runways then sell them off (I think you had a sample piece you were wanting to sell yourself, didn’t you?), or models get to keep them and sell them off. I’m trying at the moment to get hold of something from one designer’s runway that never made it into production, it’s genuine, but unknown. Authenticators don’t always get it right in those cases, even if they did see the pair that was sold through Vestiaire.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> By the way, did you know you can always see who bought your items?  If you click on the Vestiaire profile pic next to the ‘Congrats your item has been sold’ message in app notifications, it takes you to the profile of the buyer. You can’t always message them direct because they won’t necessarily look at messages on the sold item and won’t get notified unless they’re already in a conversation with you there, but if they have anything for sale themselves you can try there. I noticed a new button on the phone app this week, ‘Contact the seller’, separate from the ‘Comments’ button. It doesn’t seem to have appeared elsewhere yet. Maybe we’ll get a ‘Contact the buyer’ button too, that would be useful.



I don't use the app, for my own protection, I have a bad impulsive shopping habit anyway, so imagine me waiting at the airport or waiting for a Drs appointment, being on the train... I would end up ordering like crazy


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I don't use the app, for my own protection, I have a bad impulsive shopping habit anyway, so imagine me waiting at the airport or waiting for a Drs appointment, being on the train... I would end up ordering like crazy


My most vulnerable time is when I’ve had to take my painkillers ... everything suddenly looks so desirable!!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> My most vulnerable time is when I’ve had to take my painkillers ... everything suddenly looks so desirable!!



With me it is more when i am feeling a bit frustrated, like just fixed a work problem, possibly spent hours and hours on something totally avoidable, set the client down, explained exactly what they did was wrong and why they should not do it again, and 2 days later they do it AGAIN.... I tend to then use retail therapy and often ended up buying something, packed it away because I was busy, weeks later figured it is not quite me, the shoes are pretty but I couldn't wear them for hours, the bag is not quite the size that I like or an ornament on it is an overkill for my personal taste, a colour shade doesn't work, a dress or a skirt just isn't me totally or I don't have the occasion to wear it, the usual stuff, stuff that usually ends up on a resale site with QC as I don't want to deal with moody buyers that never will be happy, returns and all that. I see it as recycling and giving somebody who will hopefully appreciate it the chance to have something that would be out of their financial comfort zone, and like you I tend to give a lot of the proceeds to homeless charities or the Dog's Trust. I feel that this way it isn't wasted, and I am sort of like, once I spent the money, it is gone, I don't actually buy stuff with resale value in mind.


----------



## bisousx

Gabs007 said:


> To be honest, I bought and sold through VC and found it actually better as a buyer, you can buy items very cheaply, it does show the item location, so you do have an idea how long it takes, depending on where you are, yes it does take time, if you do want immediate delivery, it is not for you, but you usually do not get immediate delivery and the much reduced price you get on VC, to expect the item straight away and much cheaper than a shop, it doesn't work. You have the option of paying full price and getting it immediate from a shop, or you get it cheaper and wait, to expect both is simply unrealistic.
> 
> Look, I am in the UK, I make a point to send within 2 or 3 days, as I think it is common courtesy, it still sometimes takes 2 to 3 weeks to reach them if they are using ParcelForce, especially since Paris had a few protests. They can't beam items, usually it was pretty straight forward, there was one occasion where the seller flaked out and didn't send, and yes, i had to wait about a month until I got my money back but I knew that in advance.
> 
> As for the screenshot, there should be one in this thread somewhere, posted one before. It could be that your seller doesn't have that, could be for various reasons, maybe she cancelled a sale, makes you lose the trusted seller status, maybe she didn't reply fast enough to some questions or did not bother to reply because somebody just made a stupid comment (you sometimes get a "Hi there, I want to buy it for peanuts") and you actually have to reply, if a buyer asks to cancel a sale and you agree, as the seller you lose trusted seller status, as somebody said in the thread earlier, nobody knows when you get trusted seller status
> 
> If she has sent the item, what do you think VC or the seller should do if it is on the way? Wave a magic wand?
> 
> As for accepting returns, seriously? I am prepared to pay VC a commission to not deal with buyers who have buyer's remorse or want to borrow items, as they often do on eBay, I am not there to lend somebody my clothes and bags for free, or to ship them around so somebody can take pictures with them, or use me as their try on wardrobe.
> 
> It honestly seems that you want the items much much cheaper, straight away, and then return if you don't like them, well, you get that on NetAPorter, FarFetch and a few other companies, it is not much of a problem, but you pay full price. As my granny would have said "You can't have your cake and eat it!"
> 
> I totally understand wanting items straight away, that is when I go into a shop and pay full price, for some items I need to do that as I can be a bit difficult to fit. Most tops I have to try on to avoid wardrobe malfunctions, unless I know the particular brand and cut, I won't buy it online. As I said, you have 2 choices, spend less and wait or spend full price and straight away, you have to decide what is right for you.
> 
> If you want to be able to exchange and get your money back for an item you spent a lot less than retail, who do you think should pay for that? And why should somebody or a company pay for you changing your mind? Even with certain brands or companies, if you exchange too much, you end up banned from buying their items or the SAs will simply sell to somebody else. Cheap, fast, with all the trimmings and the ability to change your mind that is wanting the moon on a stick or a somebody walking into a Hermes shop, expecting a Birkin in the colour she always wanted, the leather she dreamed off and the hardware the way she wants it, but straight away please, for half the price and if she doesn't like it next year, she can bring it back for another model....



Um, I think you’re completely misinterpreting what I said.

Re: returns

I have read reviews about Vestiaire that state that unlike Poshmark or Ebay, Vestiaire will not accept returns if item is not as described. Plenty of people got stuck with an inauthentic item via Vestiaire.  Don’t insult me by presuming I would want to buy something from a reselling app to try on and return? Your colorful post’s insinuations are beyond rude.


----------



## Gabs007

bisousx said:


> Um, I think you’re completely misinterpreting what I said.



Really? You were not complaining that you can't return items or change your mind?

Look, you have been on and on that you don't know if the seller sends the item, then it turns out that the seller has sent it, what else can she do? She is not the postal service, I haven't bought from Russia so far, but I understand it is quite a large country, you knew she was sending from Russia and that it gets shipped to Paris first for QC, don't you think that takes time?

I don't know how much you paid for the item, but I bet it was not anywhere close to what you would pay retail or even pay in a consignment store, most likely a really good bargain, the downside of it is that you have to wait, but nobody can rip you off, because if the item doesn't get send, is different or not authentic, you get the money back. You are a private individual, buying from another private individual, VC is in the middle and acts like an escrow service to make sure you get the item you ordered, and the seller the money, that does take a bit more time than ordering from a shop. Seriously if that makes you so nervous, I think maybe you should only buy new stuff, from the retailers directly, this way you can return, can walk in and pick it up. 

Yes, I would be nervous too if I would wait for a long time for an item, but on the other hand the knowledge that I will get my money back would give me peace of mind.


----------



## Gabs007

bisousx said:


> Um, I think you’re completely misinterpreting what I said.
> 
> Re: returns
> 
> I have read reviews about Vestiaire that state that unlike Poshmark or Ebay, Vestiaire will not accept returns if item is not as described. Plenty of people got stuck with an inauthentic item via Vestiaire.  Don’t insult me by presuming I would want to buy something from a reselling app to try on and return? Your colorful post’s insinuations are beyond rude.



Darling, I think you should simply go to a shop, pay full price, you might want to work weekends for that, you could most likely paid with a credit card or PayPal, so you are covered anyway.

Btw you might have heard about doing your research? And you said yourself you want to return, so please be a bit consistent.

As for what you have read in reviews, well, how verified are they? Oddly enough people could actually do returns, they just do not do returns if you change your mind, or your story, like the seller not sending, then having sent. I think you are a more than inconsistent. There was another post where somebody slammed VC and it also was quite inconsistent, as apparently she got an item that didn't pass QC and had it authenticated.

As for do I think you would want to buy from a reselling app to try on and return? Possibly, I am sure not before you took a lot of pictures for instagram.

Over pages we have tried to explain stuff, you want a screenshot posted of the trusted seller symbol, well yeah I have one, but seriously, since you can't be bothered to search in the thread, I can't be bothered to search my computer. 

Have a nice day, year, life, I think I use that ignore feature, I am a bit tired of inconsistent stories, want to return and then acting all insulted because some people are totally upset that somebody wants to buy an item cheap, wants it fast and wants to return.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Um, I think you’re completely misinterpreting what I said.
> 
> Re: returns
> 
> I have read reviews about Vestiaire that state that unlike Poshmark or Ebay, Vestiaire will not accept returns if item is not as described. Plenty of people got stuck with an inauthentic item via Vestiaire.  Don’t insult me by presuming I would want to buy something from a reselling app to try on and return? Your colorful post’s insinuations are beyond rude.


I didn’t think Gabs was insinuating that you would do that yourself. She was really only describing a frequent seller experience and explaining why she felt returns aren’t appropriate with this sort of purchase. 

I am honestly trying to be helpful. 

It’s not actually factually true that Vestiaire will not accept returns of items not as described, they do not have a “we do not accept returns” policy as you put it in your post.  As a seller and buyer on Vestiaire, I don’t want people to be misled about that, just because it’s not true, and also quite legitimately because it could affect my sales and those of other decent sellers.  

Policy is that returns are not accepted for items which pass QC and come from a private seller, that’s normal and it’s reasonable. If you just don’t like what you bought, re-listing without them taking a further commission is a very fair offer for this kind of purchase. 

Occasionally as with any platform mistakes happen and things make it through QC that should not have done. They have accepted an item I considered not as described back from me, but only once was it needed because other items not matching the description were stopped at QC anyway and I was offered the chance to reject or pay a lower price.  Before I ever bought or sold much. I’m not exactly some sort of VIP, we’re all just part of a massive number of buyers and sellers. They treated me fine. 

This is what I was meaning about being cautious reading reviews. Vestiaire processes a vast amount of items and the reviews represent only a fraction. 

Undoubtedly bad experiences happen with Vestiaire, and more frequently in the past as the business appeared to get swamped and probably somewhat complacent, but people don’t post so much about good experiences, some complaints are based on misunderstanding, or subjective difference of opinion (sometimes people seem to forget that second hand in very good condition is not always going to be as good as new) and some people post a bad review before giving the platform time to sort the problem out.  There are even people who are just dishonest. I do not mean in any way at all that I am thinking that applies to you, I really just want to set your mind at rest about your special purchase. I’ve had that pit of my stomach sick feeling when I think I may have made a bad decision with a lot of money. 

Sometimes, too frequently probably, Vestiaire has quite clearly wrongly passed something through QC and failed to take adequate timely action when it was brought to their attention.  There was a very nice lady here who received a leather jacket with a shredded lining that should have been in very good condition and obviously wasn’t.  I can’t remember if she got her refund directly with Vestiaire in the end or if she escalated it quicker with PayPal, because at that time Vestiaire still seemed very slow with sorting out these things.  No doubt the odd fake bag, maybe even an obvious one, makes it through. (Some of them are outrageously convincing, there was even a thread where Hermès and Bababebi disagreed about the authenticity of a Kelly. It wasn’t anything to do with Vestiaire).  Vestiaire clearly hasn’t in every case given quick and satisfactory restitution in the past.

All the resale sites appear to do this sometimes (and even the retail sites) and if you look at the eBay threads you’ll find dozens of sellers who are really unhappy that eBay pretty much automatically finds in favour of the buyer, because it’s so unfair to sellers, who get scammed quite often. 

I wouldn’t want to sell or buy on Vestiaire if it was as universally bad as some reviews make it sound. I and many others have found it a really good option for buying and for selling. There are things I would change if I could (no doubt there would be on PoshMark or eBay too). It’s also very apparent at the moment that they are aiming to revamp their QC process, speed up customer service and eliminate the bad experiences. It was about time they tidied it up and hopefully they’ll pull it off. 

It doesn’t sound like you have had a bad experience yet, don’t be too worried by the disproportionate number of negative reviews you see, for every bad one there could be five or ten or a hundred or more good ones. I hope that your bag arrives in the stated time frame and it is passed by QC as authentic and in the appropriate second hand condition described, and you are pleased with it when it arrives.


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> My most vulnerable time is when I’ve had to take my painkillers ... everything suddenly looks so desirable!!


This made me laugh so hard! I had a minor procedure last month and was sedated for it with pain meds and sedatives. When I got home I purchased a $12,000 pink birkin on vestiaire that I really didn’t want or need! So I can relate! I would never buy an expensive big pink bag normally!


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> This made me laugh so hard! I had a minor procedure last month and was sedated for it with pain meds and sedatives. When I got home I purchased a $12,000 pink birkin on vestiaire that I really didn’t want or need! So I can relate! I would never buy an expensive big pink bag normally!


Well, you’ve made me laugh very hard too!  Oh dear, one very expensive pink Birkin for re-listing maybe?!  Those drugs are powerful things ... very nearly once made me decide on a completely new way of life, and thank goodness nobody was around to make me sign on the dotted line: I’d had major back surgery, and started to come round afterwards in the recovery room, high as a kite, and started asking everyone around me how they were feeling, because “I feel fantastic!! Do you feel fantastic?” and I had a blinding, epiphanic revelation that I now knew exactly what I should do with my life, I was absolutely destined to be a nurse, and it would be wonderful ... I am a hygiene freak, and not in the same way a nurse would be. The world is definitely better off without me as a nurse ...


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> Well, you’ve made me laugh very hard too!  Oh dear, one very expensive pink Birkin for re-listing maybe?!  Those drugs are powerful things ... very nearly once made me decide on a completely new way of life, and thank goodness nobody was around to make me sign on the dotted line: I’d had major back surgery, and started to come round afterwards in the recovery room, high as a kite, and started asking everyone around me how they were feeling, because “I feel fantastic!! Do you feel fantastic?” and I had a blinding, epiphanic revelation that I now knew exactly what I should do with my life, I was absolutely destined to be a nurse, and it would be wonderful ... I am a hygiene freak, and not in the same way a nurse would be. The world is definitely better off without me as a nurse ...


Oh this is too funny!! I can’t really relate! At least I only purchased a weird expensive bag and didn’t start having ideas of changing my profession! Those meds are something else, wow


----------



## Polaremil

Thank you for reminding that sold items can still be seen if you go to their site through a browser. I am lusting after something from an otherwise good seller, but she has been slow to post items in the past...


----------



## denimjackets

Speaking of selling with VC, can anyone experienced with the site tell me how fast your products have sold? Obviously some will sell faster than others but in general, what can someone expect? I want to sell my Hermes jewelry but don't know if I should go with VC or TRR. I know TRR gets lots of traffic but their commission fee is very high.


----------



## Polaremil

Depends on the item and condition. I have sold H bracelets, they sold quickly. One was the enamel H bracelet, the other a CdC. Both like new or unworn condition. But this was back when these items were not readily available on H.com.


----------



## Annie J

.


----------



## Annie J

denimjackets said:


> Speaking of selling with VC, can anyone experienced with the site tell me how fast your products have sold? Obviously some will sell faster than others but in general, what can someone expect? I want to sell my Hermes jewelry but don't know if I should go with VC or TRR. I know TRR gets lots of traffic but their commission fee is very high.





Polaremil said:


> Depends on the item and condition. I have sold H bracelets, they sold quickly. One was the enamel H bracelet, the other a CdC. Both like new or unworn condition. But this was back when these items were not readily available on H.com.



Polaremil obviously has more direct experience with the item so she probably knows best. 

Generally I’d say how long anything at all takes to sell is just completely variable and random. I’ve never sold anything Hermès but have sold similar items. Some sell the first day they’re on, others sit for months then sell, sometimes I will withdraw an item and list it again to get it back near the top of results and it sells quickly or sits again. You could filter for H bracelets on the app or website.  If you scroll down you will see all the sold ones blurred out a bit. You can see the date sold, and if you click on ‘View more’ in the description you can see the date it went online. So that could give you an idea of how long they take on average if you look at a selection. However it’s possible that sometimes someone will have withdrawn and re-submitted the item so the date might not always be totally accurate - but might still give an idea of how quickly they generally sell if they’re near the top. 

(You can see sold items in their categories on the app AND the website, but as regards seeing a particular seller’s sold items on their page, that’s only visible on the website - just clarifying in case anyone thinks I’ve said contradictory things).

You can also look at the potential price and commission. Prices have gone down but commission has gone down too so earnings stay the same. They are a bit slower to process QC at the moment because sales have shot up with that change but it’s still going through ok. I’ve made a lot of sales quite quickly since it happened  

I don’t know how TRR operates. Do you have to send your item to them if you sell with them?  I guess you have to choose which to use if so. Otherwise you could list in both places and remove it from one as soon as it’s sold in the other?  Or give Vestiaire a few weeks, maybe bump it up the listings by withdrawing and re-listing a couple of times if you can be bothered, and then withdraw and use TRR if no joy?


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> Thank you for reminding that sold items can still be seen if you go to their site through a browser. I am lusting after something from an otherwise good seller, but she has been slow to post items in the past...


Might be annoying but slow doesn’t always mean never, depends how long you’re happy to wait and see if it turns up. If it’s something I really really want (zig a zig ah ... forgive me, couldn’t resist, horrendously corny, my kids would be horrified, good thing they don’t know I’m on TPF or I would never retain their respect  ...) I have been philosophically  happy enough to wait the full length of time and shrug at the end when my automatic refund comes through. It’s difficult if you’ve seen the same thing elsewhere, prefer the Vestiaire one, and wouldn’t want to end up with both if neither is returnable, but might miss out on one while you wait for the other. You could immediately re-list with no second commission (but there’s a processing fee, I think it’s fixed) if you ended up with two of the same.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> She has been replying (twice) and claims she sent the item, but it's going to have to go from Russia to France for inspection. And with 7 days left until the 30 days is up





Polaremil said:


> Thank you for reminding that sold items can still be seen if you go to their site through a browser. I am lusting after something from an otherwise good seller, but she has been slow to post items in the past...



Incidentally, I’m not the only person who has noticed that there are short delays at the moment, as they have dropped prices and commission resulting in suddenly massively increased sales (I have spoken to CS a few times in recent weeks).

Currently I see from the courier tracking that my sold items actually arrive with them in the usual timeframe, but there have been delays of up to three days before I receive the acknowledgment of receipt from Vestiaire. That will be the same time the buyer gets informed that the item has arrived, so buyers may currently be thinking purchases haven’t arrive at Vestiaire when they actually have. 

If you’ve actually already bought something you could try asking your seller if they have tracking - they won’t always, I think, may depend on method and location - many sellers will be happy to respond to such a question, though not all will be monitoring their messages all the time. 

Then after acknowledgment of receipt, QC is taking a day or two longer than usual right now. 

No doubt either the sales will slow down a bit again so it’ll get back to normal or they will stay high and they’ll take on more staff.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Oh this is too funny!! I can’t really relate! At least I only purchased a weird expensive bag and didn’t start having ideas of changing my profession! Those meds are something else, wow


We ought to have a thread about this!!


----------



## bisousx

denimjackets said:


> Speaking of selling with VC, can anyone experienced with the site tell me how fast your products have sold? Obviously some will sell faster than others but in general, what can someone expect? I want to sell my Hermes jewelry but don't know if I should go with VC or TRR. I know TRR gets lots of traffic but their commission fee is very high.



My experience with TRR  is that my items get sold very quickly - days later (but they are in great condition and I typically only buy classics). I live fairly close to the Real Real HQ and they also have a service where an associate can come to you to pick up the items. You can get your price quote before they come so there’s no surprises. I’ve had nothing but excellent experiences with TRR so far.  Have sold about 10 items so far ranging from Hermès bags to Chanel earrings.

Their commission doesn’t seem higher than Vestiaire’s from my short term memory. 20-40%. From what I can see, Vestiaire is a much needed service for sellers because of too many buyer scam tactics, particularly bait and switch - which I’ve been a victim of.  I’ve hardly read any negative feedback about Vestiaire on selling. Their commission is also high but worth it imo. My buying experience however, is so far quite grim.

No centralized review system for sellers - you have to comb through each of the seller’s listings and hope you find a complaint from a buyer - that is, if Vestiaire hasn’t scrubbed the comment from their site. This is in. contrast to Poshmark where once an item has been sold, the seller can’t remove the listing nor do they delete comments (someone would have to reply, ignore or block the other person) so you will be able see what others have posted.

No returns either with Vestiaire on SNAD (significantly not as described) so if your purchase passes inspection but is non-authentic or has serious flaws not disclosed, the buyer is SOL. Vestiaire’s remedy is to allow the buyer to relist at a discount or no commission - what a joke!

But .. a dream platform to sell your items on!


----------



## bisousx

Annie J said:


> I didn’t think Gabs was insinuating that you would do that yourself. She was really only describing a frequent seller experience and explaining why she felt returns aren’t appropriate with this sort of purchase.
> 
> I am honestly trying to be helpful.
> 
> It’s not actually factually true that Vestiaire will not accept returns of items not as described, they do not have a “we do not accept returns” policy as you put it in your post.  As a seller and buyer on Vestiaire, I don’t want people to be misled about that, just because it’s not true, and also quite legitimately because it could affect my sales and those of other decent sellers.
> 
> Policy is that returns are not accepted for items which pass QC and come from a private seller, that’s normal and it’s reasonable. If you just don’t like what you bought, re-listing without them taking a further commission is a very fair offer for this kind of purchase.
> 
> Occasionally as with any platform mistakes happen and things make it through QC that should not have done. They have accepted an item I considered not as described back from me, but only once was it needed because other items not matching the description were stopped at QC anyway and I was offered the chance to reject or pay a lower price.  Before I ever bought or sold much. I’m not exactly some sort of VIP, we’re all just part of a massive number of buyers and sellers. They treated me fine.
> 
> This is what I was meaning about being cautious reading reviews. Vestiaire processes a vast amount of items and the reviews represent only a fraction.
> 
> Undoubtedly bad experiences happen with Vestiaire, and more frequently in the past as the business appeared to get swamped and probably somewhat complacent, but people don’t post so much about good experiences, some complaints are based on misunderstanding, or subjective difference of opinion (sometimes people seem to forget that second hand in very good condition is not always going to be as good as new) and some people post a bad review before giving the platform time to sort the problem out.  There are even people who are just dishonest. I do not mean in any way at all that I am thinking that applies to you, I really just want to set your mind at rest about your special purchase. I’ve had that pit of my stomach sick feeling when I think I may have made a bad decision with a lot of money.
> 
> Sometimes, too frequently probably, Vestiaire has quite clearly wrongly passed something through QC and failed to take adequate timely action when it was brought to their attention.  There was a very nice lady here who received a leather jacket with a shredded lining that should have been in very good condition and obviously wasn’t.  I can’t remember if she got her refund directly with Vestiaire in the end or if she escalated it quicker with PayPal, because at that time Vestiaire still seemed very slow with sorting out these things.  No doubt the odd fake bag, maybe even an obvious one, makes it through. (Some of them are outrageously convincing, there was even a thread where Hermès and Bababebi disagreed about the authenticity of a Kelly. It wasn’t anything to do with Vestiaire).  Vestiaire clearly hasn’t in every case given quick and satisfactory restitution in the past.
> 
> All the resale sites appear to do this sometimes (and even the retail sites) and if you look at the eBay threads you’ll find dozens of sellers who are really unhappy that eBay pretty much automatically finds in favour of the buyer, because it’s so unfair to sellers, who get scammed quite often.
> 
> I wouldn’t want to sell or buy on Vestiaire if it was as universally bad as some reviews make it sound. I and many others have found it a really good option for buying and for selling. There are things I would change if I could (no doubt there would be on PoshMark or eBay too). It’s also very apparent at the moment that they are aiming to revamp their QC process, speed up customer service and eliminate the bad experiences. It was about time they tidied it up and hopefully they’ll pull it off.
> 
> It doesn’t sound like you have had a bad experience yet, don’t be too worried by the disproportionate number of negative reviews you see, for every bad one there could be five or ten or a hundred or more good ones. I hope that your bag arrives in the stated time frame and it is passed by QC as authentic and in the appropriate second hand condition described, and you are pleased with it when it arrives.



I appreciate your kind tone. And I think you are trying to help me but, after selling/buying online for over a decade with multiple platforms, my gut is telling me that the seller is stringing me along for whatever reason.  Probably because she can.

After going through all of her listings, I saw other buyers frantically asking her to reply after they purchased items and she would reply weeks later. Not a good sign, especially for a high price item.  I wouldn’t have cared if she drop shipped, or live super far from the post office or was simply too busy. As long as there is some communication on when she will ship, whereas she simply just says “sure I’ll ship asap”.  It’s not comforting for me unless I’m buying something inexpensive like a keychain.  I did see that there was a 30 day limit on shipping, but I signed up for the app, I mistakenly assumed that it included the time to ship the item, the time at Quality Control and then the time to arrive at my place.  I’ve emailed Vestiaire to ask them if they  could confirm that the package was on its way to their quality control since they sent a prepaid label. No response.

As the cutoff date grows close, I’ve accepted that I probably won’t receive my item but being strung along and eventually receiving a refund is much better than the Vestiaire alternative - receiving a fake handbag or having it in poorer condition than described with no recourse.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> I appreciate your kind tone. And I think you are trying to help me but, after selling/buying online for over a decade with multiple platforms, my gut is telling me that the seller is stringing me along for whatever reason.  Probably because she can.
> 
> After going through all of her listings, I saw other buyers frantically asking her to reply after they purchased items and she would reply weeks later. Not a good sign, especially for a high price item.  I wouldn’t have cared if she drop shipped, or live super far from the post office or was simply too busy. As long as there is some communication on when she will ship, whereas she simply just says “sure I’ll ship asap”.  It’s not comforting for me unless I’m buying something inexpensive like a keychain.  I did see that there was a 30 day limit on shipping, but I signed up for the app, I mistakenly assumed that it included the time to ship the item, the time at Quality Control and then the time to arrive at my place.  I’ve emailed Vestiaire to ask them if they  could confirm that the package was on its way to their quality control since they sent a prepaid label. No response.
> 
> As the cutoff date grows close, I’ve accepted that I probably won’t receive my item but being strung along and eventually receiving a refund is much better than the Vestiaire alternative - receiving a fake handbag or having it in poorer condition than described with no recourse.



Thank you for your kind comment. 

I would like to repeat that Vestiaire is a platform and is not directly responsible for seller behaviour. This is the same on any platform and the set up of Vestiaire protects you from the worst pitfalls of buying from a bad seller. They will act in accordance with the stated rules you knew in advance. You don’t yet have any evidence either that the seller is actually stringing you along because she has not yet breached the terms of sale either, however annoying she seems. If she does, Vestiaire will reimburse you immediately, so that should be comforting. The situation may be annoying, but not worrying.  I always ship promptly myself and I get fed up too if a seller takes ages to ship (though we don’t really know if yours did leave it particularly late yet), but I don’t decide they’re stringing me along till the time they are contractually allowed is up.  The system is proceeding as it should do to protect your money and you agreed to the terms and conditions when you purchased.  Whether Vestiaire may in future shorten the window for sellers to send is something we have speculated about, we know something about the background to the possible original reasons behind it the long window, it would be good if they did shorten it, I suspect they might, but for now it is what you agreed to and it is unreasonable to complain as if a contract has not been adhered to by the seller, and on that basis to keep bringing into disrepute a company that has not broken its agreement with you. 

I know it won’t actually be the case as you state that you have had no response at all from Vestiaire to your query about whether the seller has shipped. You will have had an automated reply that at the moment says they have a high volume of enquires (this is because of the reduced commission and dropped prices) and that they will get back to you as soon as they can. I’ve had them too. They will get back to you. They always do. You can also phone them as they now have 24/7 service. Maybe you’ll have to hold, as with most other companies.  It may well be that your enquiry is not a top prioritised one for urgent reply because in fact your purchase so far is proceeding in total accordance with the terms of business that you agreed to. The rules are already there to protect you if the the terms are not met by the seller. 

I and others have offered lots of tips on how to do the research before buying to increase the likelihood of good experiences with sellers and much of it applies to any platform. Vestiaire is hardly unique in having annoying sellers as well as good ones. It is not really true as you keep asserting, from my experience both ways, that it’s a great platform for sellers but a bad one for buyers. I am a buyer as well as a seller, like many others, and as several of us have said, we have had good and bad experiences both ways but on the whole the protection works both ways. 

I appreciate that you don’t like this way of buying and you are entitled to express your feelings and frustrations as it all unfolds in real time, but you keep bringing what you say back to assertions such as that Vestiaire will send you a fake or something not as described with no recourse, and you have no grounds for saying this, unless it has happened to you or someone you know personally. I have had plenty of my own gripes about Vestiaire, and wholeheartedly believe that people should share their experience either way, none of us wants to be taken for a ride or exploited, but complaints made on unfair or premature grounds cast unfair suspicion on them, and my interest in that, apart from my being preternaturally obsessive about fairness even towards organisations that don’t need my meagre protection (though actually having dealt with a lot of Vestiaire CS people who have been very pleasant, I do feel for them) is that it could affect my sales and the sales of all other fair sellers, so I and others would really be grateful if people would refrain from complaining until they have valid grounds, and also allow any seller, buyer or Vestiaire to rectify a situation before posting.

I expect I’ll get shot down for this sooner or later (I don’t mean by you, Bisousx, it’s just happened once before because people get suspicious of people who care enough to write positively about Vestiaire whereas they’re generally unsuspicious of negatives!). I’ll have to get out my hard hat


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> No returns either with Vestiaire on SNAD (significantly not as described) so if your purchase passes inspection but is non-authentic or has serious flaws not disclosed, the buyer is SOL. Vestiaire’s remedy is to allow the buyer to relist at a discount or no commission - what a joke!



Just for the sake of completeness: 

This is simply not true, as I have said before. I would really like to ask you not to keep repeating this as fact unless you have actual experience of it. 

I repeat:

You cannot return an item which complies with its description to a private buyer. That is the only non-return policy. The re-listing free option is a useful back-up if you just don’t want to keep what you’ve bought for any reason such as it not fitting, not suiting you, etc.  Which is a very fair option when you are buying from a private, non-professional seller.

If you buy from a professional seller, you can return regardless within a timeframe. 

Vestiaire DOES give refunds for items which have wrongly passed quality control and which are SNAD. There is NO such thing as a ‘policy of no refunds for SNAD items’  that you keep referring to. It is not true that such a policy exists and it should not keep being said.  Certainly in the UK, to have such a policy would not even be legal; I imagine that applies throughout Europe, but cannot comment on the US or elsewhere. 

Most SNAD cases may never appear as a review because they just got sorted out smoothly. I didn’t bother to write about it, for instance, when Vestiaire smoothly corrected a QC error and refunded me. In some of the cases you see in reviews, people have rushed to complain in a review before even contacting Vestiaire, but Vestiaire actually gave them their refund fairly promptly once they’d been contacted directly. I can’t point you towards the actual cases of this because (despite any impression I may currently be giving to the contrary!) I don’t think about this all the time.  In some cases in the past Vestiaire will have simply acted too slowly on a dispute, and justifiably disgruntled customers have moved on quickly to credit card or PayPal disputes instead to get it going quicker.  In some cases Vestiaire will have got the whole thing wrong and buyers have a genuine grievance. These are things that I know from chatting with CS that they are currently aiming to improve. It’s your choice whether to accept  what I say about that or not, and it’s only one person’s experience, but it’s rather unfair to keep repeating something as fact that you have no direct experience of.  Some negative reviews are undoubtedly fair and genuine but many are exaggerated or premature (some, I am suspicious, may be completely fictitious). But ultimately the actual fact is that Vestiaire does not have the poor policy that you keep stating it does. 

To be absolutely clear here, I have a minor vested interest, simply as a seller and as a buyer who wishes to keep using Vestiaire, in wishing that posters and reviewers would be careful to make factual statements only about things they actually know are facts, and make it clear when what they are saying is opinion, speculation, or based on unverifiable evidence they have picked up from other reviews. Those who don’t do this damage my prospects and other sellers’ prospects with no justification and I just don’t like the unfairness. I probably take this too seriously: in reality it probably doesn’t make much difference because Vestiaire is a big operation and the vast majority of what happens on it goes through quite happily without any kind of review, negative or positive, getting either consulted or posted. I am thoroughly in favour of debating whether T&Cs and the process are attractive or need changing, and in favour of posting experiences when a company fails to maintain its obligations under them.  But this thread is entitled ‘Vestiaire Collective experiences’, and taking unverified reviews as facts is not experience.

By the way, it is also mistaken to say as you do that you can’t view people’s sold items.  A seller cannot remove screen presence of their sold items on Vestiaire Collective, they can only remove unsold items. As I said before, you can see the sold ones on the website. The app only displays sold items in categories, but the seller’s profile page on the website displays a seller’s sold items and any associated comments with them.  I believe it’s a matter of space on the app, but I’m no techie.  

The centralised review system you mention could be really useful, why don’t you email and suggest it?  However it would raise further issues of verification of fairness of feedback, and eBay sellers and buyers seem to get a lot of trouble with that sort of thing, though I have no personal experience of it to go by. Meantime, the recommended seller status gives you some degree of information, as I discussed when you were asking about it, and in fact of course what’s happening with Vestiaire is that they take on some of the weight of that assessment themselves by being a middleman; sellers are not shipping straight to buyers, which I believe they do with PoshMark (correct me if I’m wrong).  So it’s less necessary.

Regarding what you say about comments, which rather makes it sound as if they may remove anything unfavourable, the only only ones I’ve ever seen scrubbed are outright trolling and really offensive comments. I’ve seen plenty of comments left up permanently that are both complimentary and critical of buyers, sellers and Vestiaire itself, and I have chosen not to buy from or accept offers from people who seem tricky or unresponsive in any way. They removed a negative comment a rude buyer had left for me when she claimed a dress wasn’t made of the material I said it was and was apparently annoyed. Maybe she was gearing up for a fake SNAD claim. They removed it because it was demonstrably a false claim (the dress was photographed with the clearly original manufacturer’s composition label attached and had been seen as such at QC).

I am not in charge here and you are absolutely as entitled as I am to state your opinions and share your experiences, and it’s helpful to everyone when you or I do that, and there’s no reason you shouldn’t be able to just come on here and vent, that is partly what a thread like this is for.  I do not mean this as any kind of an attack on you personally, I am quite sure you are a very pleasant and decent lady.  But I do ask you kindly not to repeat untrue statements such as that about policy, or to give online reviews by people you don’t know the status of as proof for it, because this may have a negative impact on other people’s fair interests.  If someone has actual factual evidence of it being true, I ask them please to post it, because we all need to know.


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> You cannot return an item which complies with its description to a private buyer. That is the only non-return policy. The re-listing free option is a useful back-up if you just don’t want to keep what you’ve bought for any reason such as it not fitting, not suiting you, etc.  Which is a very fair option when you are buying from a private, non-professional seller.



I made a typo: that should read “You cannot return an item which complies with its description to a private SELLER.”


----------



## Gigi1

Hi ladies I have a question maybe someone here can answer it 
I asked Vestiaire customer service but got this very dry answer, which is the same as in their facts 
Anyways question-if I submit an offer to the seller, but decide not to wait for the reply or expiration of the offer, can I still purchase at original price or I have to wait until seller response or an offer expires 
Thank you kindly


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Hi ladies I have a question maybe someone here can answer it
> I asked Vestiaire customer service but got this very dry answer, which is the same as in their facts
> Anyways question-if I submit an offer to the seller, but decide not to wait for the reply or expiration of the offer, can I still purchase at original price or I have to wait until seller response or an offer expires
> Thank you kindly


Looks like a bit of an omission in the FAQs, maybe!  They ought to put that in. 

They tell you as I’m sure you know that the item stays available at its full price to other buyers after you’ve made an offer, and even when your offer has been accepted. You get 24 hours after your offer is accepted in which to buy at the offer price, and the seller is not allowed to accept any other offers during that 24 hours. But any other buyer can still buy it at full price before you during the 24 hours, you don’t have a reservation. 

Vestiaire obviously haven’t thought to specifically say whether that also applies to a buyer who has made an offer. I’ve never tried it and I don’t know whether it definitely remains available to you at full listing price after your offer, or whether some IT thing would prevent you buying it at the listing price, but I would imagine it is the same as for other buyers, and they just assumed that would be obvious, which it isn’t!  Nearly all the CS people I’ve ever spoken to are French and occasionally there’s a tiny language barrier on finer points.   I would suggest you’ll be able to tell if you just click on ‘Add to bag’ and see what happens. 

On a side note, could be if this is an item that’s been online for a long time that the seller isn’t active any more, or if it’s quite new on, they might be waiting to see what offers come in before accepting the best one. Also sellers (you may be one yourself?) don’t always get their notifications through immediately if they’re out of Wi-fi etc so there could be a delay in replying to you. I’d suggest sending the seller a message to ask her if the item is still available and draw her attention to your offer. If you don’t hear back in a few hours or a day, maybe it’s an old listing. I wish they’d removed these after they’ve been on for ages, maybe they’ll change this with all the other things they’re doing. Meantime if you did go ahead and buy it full listing price without any response from her to your offer or messages, if it turned out it was an old listing and she never shipped it to you, you’d get an automatic refund after she’d had the 4 week window to ship. It could be irritating but your money would be safe.

ETA:
She could also have notified that she is temporarily unavailable. You can see that if you look at the status message on her profile page on the desktop site through a browser, but it doesn’t seem to show up on the app (hope they rectify this omission).


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Hi ladies I have a question maybe someone here can answer it
> I asked Vestiaire customer service but got this very dry answer, which is the same as in their facts
> Anyways question-if I submit an offer to the seller, but decide not to wait for the reply or expiration of the offer, can I still purchase at original price or I have to wait until seller response or an offer expires
> Thank you kindly




Bump!

I tried to answer as best I could in the post above this but I’m sure Gigi1 would like to hear from anybody who has actually done precisely what she’s asking about.  

Hopefully someone can answer specifically.


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Bump!
> 
> I tried to answer as best I could in the post above this but I’m sure Gigi1 would like to hear from anybody who has actually done precisely what she’s asking about.
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer specifically.





Annie J said:


> Bump!
> 
> I tried to answer as best I could in the post above this but I’m sure Gigi1 would like to hear from anybody who has actually done precisely what she’s asking about.
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer specifically.


Thank you so much Dear Annie for your reply I appreciate
I believe so too.  It would be absolutely crazy not to allow to purchase at original price , but they do have different kind of , not usual policies, so who knows. 
In my case, the item that i interested is quite new, and I would purchase at full price, in order not to missed it, 
Of course I would prefer a little bit of discount, but if that mess up and hold up my purchase, I  would rather not submit an offer.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you so much Dear Annie for your reply I appreciate
> I believe so too.  It would be absolutely crazy not to allow to purchase at original price , but they do have different kind of , not usual policies, so who knows.
> In my case, the item that i interested is quite new, and I would purchase at full price, in order not to missed it,
> Of course I would prefer a little bit of discount, but if that mess up and hold up my purchase, I  would rather not submit an offer.



Yes I was thinking that, after I replied, about how you could miss your chance. If I were you I think I’d just buy quickly, if it’s something new and likely to be popular.  You can never be sure a seller will respond quickly to an offer and if this tripped you up you’d lose 24 hours. I don’t really think a policy would rule out doing what you want to, but some sort of IT thing which didn’t predict this scenario might stop it working.  And one or two of the IT things have been a bit glitchy in recent weeks while they implement a lot of changes, mostly seem to be getting sorted out, but I think I wouldn’t want to risk letting a glitch stop you getting your item!  

I did have one other slightly crazy thought ... You could try making an offer on something you don’t actually want to buy ... You could try it out on a maybe a low-cost item that looks as though it’s been there for years (sort by ‘New to old’ then go down to the bottom just before the sold items start to appear)   Then you would reduce the likelihood that you’re messing some poor seller around; if you could see an item where nobody has replied to messages that might be a sign it’s inactive.  Then maybe make a lowest possible offer so the seller doesn’t end up accepting it and putting themselves in a position where they might accept your offer and then miss out on other offers, just in case it is active.  Then you could try adding that item to your cart and seeing how far you can get, without actually buying it.  Does that make sense? Lol!

It’s a bit of a crazy scheme but maybe it would tell you something. 
I feel a bit bad suggesting it because I’m a seller and I’d be a bit annoyed if I knew someone was experimenting like that on my listing! But if you tried it on a really old listing it might be harmless. I suppose it possibly still might not give you the whole answer, though, because you couldn’t be 100% sure until you press ‘Buy’ ... 

You could try phoning them, but I think they’d either be absolutely sure you can do it, or wouldn’t know and would have to get back to you, so you’d miss your chance again. 

I think you’re right really, best to just buy!  If it’s something special. Is it a bag? Good luck!

ETA: I think you may be able to tell I have a little too much time on my hands at the moment!  (Convalescing!). Lol


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Yes I was thinking that, after I replied, about how you could miss your chance. If I were you I think I’d just buy quickly, if it’s something new and likely to be popular.  You can never be sure a seller will respond quickly to an offer and if this tripped you up you’d lose 24 hours. I don’t really think a policy would rule out doing what you want to, but some sort of IT thing which didn’t predict this scenario might stop it working.  And one or two of the IT things have been a bit glitchy in recent weeks while they implement a lot of changes, mostly seem to be getting sorted out, but I think I wouldn’t want to risk letting a glitch stop you getting your item!
> 
> I did have one other slightly crazy thought ... You could try making an offer on something you don’t actually want to buy ... You could try it out on a maybe a low-cost item that looks as though it’s been there for years (sort by ‘New to old’ then go down to the bottom just before the sold items start to appear)   Then you would reduce the likelihood that you’re messing some poor seller around; if you could see an item where nobody has replied to messages that might be a sign it’s inactive.  Then maybe make a lowest possible offer so the seller doesn’t end up accepting it and putting themselves in a position where they might accept your offer and then miss out on other offers, just in case it is active.  Then you could try adding that item to your cart and seeing how far you can get, without actually buying it.  Does that make sense? Lol!
> 
> It’s a bit of a crazy scheme but maybe it would tell you something.
> I feel a bit bad suggesting it because I’m a seller and I’d be a bit annoyed if I knew someone was experimenting like that on my listing! But if you tried it on a really old listing it might be harmless. I suppose it possibly still might not give you the whole answer, though, because you couldn’t be 100% sure until you press ‘Buy’ ...
> 
> You could try phoning them, but I think they’d either be absolutely sure you can do it, or wouldn’t know and would have to get back to you, so you’d miss your chance again.
> 
> I think you’re right really, best to just buy!  If it’s something special. Is it a bag? Good luck!
> 
> ETA: I think you may be able to tell I have a little too much time on my hands at the moment!  (Convalescing!). Lol


Wow that’s a great idea 
I might try with some very old listing which haven’t replied to messages. I would feel bad if I messed up someone’s selling 
I am very business minded 
If I submit offer I always purchase. 
It’s an accessory. I would purchase but the reason I was thinking of submitting an offer, because I am not able to purchase yet. So since I have a day , I was thinking why not to try and get better deal if I would and if not then the next day purchase at full price 
Thank you kindly


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Wow that’s a great idea
> I might try with some very old listing which haven’t replied to messages. I would feel bad if I messed up someone’s selling
> I am very business minded
> If I submit offer I always purchase.
> It’s an accessory. I would purchase but the reason I was thinking of submitting an offer, because I am not able to purchase yet. So since I have a day , I was thinking why not to try and get better deal if I would and if not then the next day purchase at full price
> Thank you kindly



Exactly, I feel the way you do, if I make an offer and it’s accepted, I’ll buy, I think it’s only fair to the seller because I have blocked them from accepting other offers for 24 hours (Likewise if a buyer buys something from me, I will always honour the purchase even if I have suddenly decided I’d like to keep the item, and I would still honour the first buyer even if I’ve been offered a better price somewhere else). But trying this out on a very old listing might not be quite so bad!  And I think that even if you speak to CS on the phone as an alternative way of finding out, unless you happen to be a native French speaker, the subtleties of what you’re asking could be lost in translation on the phone to CS!  Would you let me know what happens?  I’d be interested to know what works, and also to hear if you get your item!


----------



## Polaremil

I bought something on Saturday and it is already being controlled. Will report back once I get the item. Over the years I have bought around 10 items, and only one was not as described. I was refunded promptly. So let’s hope my good luck continues. I have been happier as a buyer than seller, that’s for sure.


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> I bought something on Saturday and it is already being controlled. Will report back once I get the item. Over the years I have bought around 10 items, and only one was not as described. I was refunded promptly. So let’s hope my good luck continues. I have been happier as a buyer than seller, that’s for sure.


Yep, absolutely!  I’ve been fairly happy both ways but any less than happy experiences have been as a seller with iffy buyer behaviour or QC going a bit over the top (a single missed stitch on a non-structural and invisible internal seam - buyer was offered chance to back out or have reduced price but happily she was a fair lady who recognised it was really not a problem at all and took the dress at the original price agreed anyway). It’s getting a bit better for sellers too now, though, I think. Commission has dropped a heck of a lot (prices too so no increased earnings per item, but faster and more sales, and I hope it’ll settle somewhere in the middle eventually with new listing prices) and CS is getting more thorough and quick. Fingers crossed for a continuation!

Hope you are happy with your purchase!


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Exactly, I feel the way you do, if I make an offer and it’s accepted, I’ll buy, I think it’s only fair to the seller because I have blocked them from accepting other offers for 24 hours (Likewise if a buyer buys something from me, I will always honour the purchase even if I have suddenly decided I’d like to keep the item, and I would still honour the first buyer even if I’ve been offered a better price somewhere else). But trying this out on a very old listing might not be quite so bad!  And I think that even if you speak to CS on the phone as an alternative way of finding out, unless you happen to be a native French speaker, the subtleties of what you’re asking could be lost in translation on the phone to CS!  Would you let me know what happens?  I’d be interested to know what works, and also to hear if you get your item!


Thank you I wish I would speak French well. I did started learning, but no I cannot speak fluently yet. Although I absolutely fascinated by French language, so I will be speaking well soon let’s hope . 
I will definitely let you know how it all went and if I was able to get the item .


----------



## Gigi1

Polaremil said:


> I bought something on Saturday and it is already being controlled. Will report back once I get the item. Over the years I have bought around 10 items, and only one was not as described. I was refunded promptly. So let’s hope my good luck continues. I have been happier as a buyer than seller, that’s for sure.


Wow lucky you it’s really fast 
I purchased as well maybe 4 times. Well one of them I knew the seller from another site. Actually I so much wanted the item that I didn’t wait until she would list on another site for better price . Oh well ...
Back to purchases . All were very fast dispatched , and all just as described- perfect. Hope as well that my luck will continue 
Looking forward to hear about your purchase


----------



## jmc3007

In other news, VC just raised their shipping fees by $10 to 44 to US from Europe AFTER lowering to 33 some months ago. Natch no announcement was forthcoming. Secondly, they have decided to add on import duties directly to the purchase. It used to be that buyers were given the option of paying duties via DHL or paying a flat 15% across all goods categories. For handbags, this would have been additional 6% over what US Border actually is charging all along. At least with the new duty scale, they’re attempting to charge the correct duty rate. Higher shipping, plus buyer’s authentication fee, I’m not really feeling the love for VC going forward. Not surprised that I haven’t bought anything in 6 months now even though the dollar exchange rate is better


----------



## Annie J

jmc3007 said:


> In other news, VC just raised their shipping fees by $10 to 44 to US from Europe AFTER lowering to 33 some months ago. Natch no announcement was forthcoming. Secondly, they have decided to add on import duties directly to the purchase. It used to be that buyers were given the option of paying duties via DHL or paying a flat 15% across all goods categories. For handbags, this would have been additional 6% over what US Border actually is charging all along. At least with the new duty scale, they’re attempting to charge the correct duty rate. Higher shipping, plus buyer’s authentication fee, I’m not really feeling the love for VC going forward. Not surprised that I haven’t bought anything in 6 months now even though the dollar exchange rate is better



The shipping change isn’t good for some areas but seems better for others; they’ve changed it to reflect the actual cost rather than an average cost over all countries. It’s gone down for most areas and up for some. I seem to remember I got an email announcing it, but I’m not totally sure. The shipping changes are all set out in the FAQs, so it has been announced if you look there.  

I rather get the impression all changes are not yet final so it may yet adjust. 

I’ve heard other people not like the authentication charge, but the fee is actually much more than covered by the recently dropped prices (brought about by lowered commission) and is proportionate to the item cost. Sellers aren’t getting more for their items but buyers are getting dramatically reduced costs, even with the authentication fee. 

I can appreciate that if you live in a location where shipping has gone up, it might seem less attractive from where you are.  You seem potentially to benefit from the change to accurate payment of duties though?  

I’ve sold more items as buyers seem to like the very much lowered prices, but am not earning more per item than I was going to get on them before.


----------



## Annie J

jmc3007 said:


> In other news, VC just raised their shipping fees by $10 to 44 to US from Europe AFTER lowering to 33 some months ago. Natch no announcement was forthcoming. Secondly, they have decided to add on import duties directly to the purchase. It used to be that buyers were given the option of paying duties via DHL or paying a flat 15% across all goods categories. For handbags, this would have been additional 6% over what US Border actually is charging all along. At least with the new duty scale, they’re attempting to charge the correct duty rate. Higher shipping, plus buyer’s authentication fee, I’m not really feeling the love for VC going forward. Not surprised that I haven’t bought anything in 6 months now even though the dollar exchange rate is better





Annie J said:


> The shipping change isn’t good for some areas but seems better for others; they’ve changed it to reflect the actual cost rather than an average cost over all countries. It’s gone down for most areas and up for some. I seem to remember I got an email announcing it, but I’m not totally sure. The shipping changes are all set out in the FAQs, so it has been announced if you look there.
> 
> I rather get the impression all changes are not yet final so it may yet adjust.
> 
> I’ve heard other people not like the authentication charge, but the fee is actually much more than covered by the recently dropped prices (brought about by lowered commission) and is proportionate to the item cost. Sellers aren’t getting more for their items but buyers are getting dramatically reduced costs, even with the authentication fee.
> 
> I can appreciate that if you live in a location where shipping has gone up, it might seem less attractive from where you are.  You seem potentially to benefit from the change to accurate payment of duties though?
> 
> I’ve sold more items as buyers seem to like the very much lowered prices, but am not earning more per item than I was going to get on them before.



In fact just realised I posted about this in mid-April, post #2594 on page 173!


----------



## jmc3007

The first time VC dropped shipping fee was around Jan of 2019, and it wasn’t country specific from within in Europe. Besides all items would come from Paris anyway. Prior to these fluctuations, VC shipping was $40 for as long as I’ve been on it circa 2015


----------



## Annie J

jmc3007 said:


> The first time VC dropped shipping fee was around Jan of 2019, and it wasn’t country specific from within in Europe. Besides all items would come from Paris anyway. Prior to these fluctuations, VC shipping was $40 for as long as I’ve been on it circa 2015


It makes sense that you saw a change in January as that is when the new CEO was installed. Maybe that was a preliminary step and was adjusted thereafter. Since then they’ve been rolling out an awful lot of changes, particularly since this April.  I like most of the changes so far, will be interested to see where it all goes from here.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> In other news, VC just raised their shipping fees by $10 to 44 to US from Europe AFTER lowering to 33 some months ago. Natch no announcement was forthcoming. Secondly, they have decided to add on import duties directly to the purchase. It used to be that buyers were given the option of paying duties via DHL or paying a flat 15% across all goods categories. For handbags, this would have been additional 6% over what US Border actually is charging all along. At least with the new duty scale, they’re attempting to charge the correct duty rate. Higher shipping, plus buyer’s authentication fee, I’m not really feeling the love for VC going forward. Not surprised that I haven’t bought anything in 6 months now even though the dollar exchange rate is better


This is unwelcome news. It must have just changed today. I purchased a bag yesterday and paid the previous rate (the “lower” shipping rate of $33) and was able to select to pay customs upon entry to the US (which I always do). An $11 increase in shipping is tolerable, but I will probably cut way back in purchases if I am required to prepay all customs. It’s good if their previously hugely inflated customs calculation is more in line with reality, but I always use one credit card for purchases and another for customs, so this would be an annoyance.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> This is unwelcome news. It must have just changed today. I purchased a bag yesterday and paid the previous rate (the “lower” shipping rate of $33) and was able to select to pay customs upon entry to the US (which I always do). An $11 increase in shipping is tolerable, but I will probably cut way back in purchases if I am required to prepay all customs. It’s good if their previously hugely inflated customs calculation is more in line with reality, but I always use one credit card for purchases and another for customs, so this would be an annoyance.


Oh dear!  That’s a shame. I suppose there are bound to be some aspects of the changes that will cause unwelcome effects for some of us. They seem to be regularising procedures generally which is no bad thing  but some aspects may not suit all


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> I will probably cut way back in purchases if I am required to prepay all customs. It’s good if their previously hugely inflated customs calculation is more in line with reality, but I always use one credit card for purchases and another for customs, so this would be an annoyance.


The prepaid feature is a huge drawback imo, effectively you pay upfront while waiting for slow poke sellers to ship 3 1/2 weeks later if never? VC is earning interest on this money float like banks do, granted they’re not on the same scale but it’s v annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Annie J

jmc3007 said:


> The prepaid feature is a huge drawback imo, effectively you pay upfront while waiting for slow poke sellers to ship 3 1/2 weeks later if never? VC is earning interest on this money float like banks do, granted they’re not on the same scale but it’s v annoying nonetheless.


If they shorten the shipping window they allow sellers, that would help with that to an extent?  I’m personally crossing my fingers for that. They’ve just accelerated how quickly they pay sellers so I wonder if the time sellers can ship will be the next change.  I always ship quickly and dislike it when sellers ship slowly to me.


----------



## Polaremil

So, basically the item I bought took one day to arrive from the seller to Paris, but quality control is still in progress.....


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> So, basically the item I bought took one day to arrive from the seller to Paris, but quality control is still in progress.....


Oh wow, that is a while. If it’s any consolation, I think they’re working round the clock to keep up with the increased sales volume. I’ve been getting notifications and even CS emails through in real time at the oddest times of night, weekend included. Maybe it’ll come through soon.


----------



## Geert

As a long time lurker, I just made a horrendous experience as a seller on VC, tried to ring them and had some bored person on the phone.

I basically sold shoes that were in top condition as only good as the soles had minimal signs of wear and on the patent you could see if you looked closely that there were the slightest bits of wear. I did think they were very good but wanted to be on the secure side

I get an email from them that I should sell them cheap, they didn't pass. It seems like the new trick to get sellers to really accept rubbish prices. I wrote back:

"
I sold those shoes as in GOOD condition, despite the fact that they were in very good condition, as they had minor signs of wear, then I get an email from you that they are not as described, with a picture of them like they were on the website, again VERY GOOD even if only described as good and the idea to sell them for an absolutely ridiculous low price. I feel ripped off. I contacted your "customer service" which was a total joke, I wanted to escalate it and I wanted somebody to look at them, according to your regulations very good is with minor signs of wear and good is with slightly more signs of wear but no damages. Now I was super careful as there were very minor signs of wear and thought somebody would be pleased. Not that I get this. I am about to cancel my VC account as this is the 2nd time this happened, and I will really make sure every forum hears about this.
I really do not need this, I sold quite a items through you and kept to the "very minor signs of wear - very good condition" and in this case was even more careful with the description, there is no way that those shoes, who look like new, but were sold as only good would not pass quality control, I will shout about this issue on every forum, including pictures and warn others to not sell through you. If I ring up and the "customer service" basically tells me they can't do anything, they can't even get anybody to look at them again, I don't think it is customer service. I am beyond angry at the moment and think about going back to Rebelle, where they might charge more commission, but at least I do not have to deal with those issues. I also never had this issue with Joli Closet, where they charge the same commission as you do!

This is really beyond the pale!

Attached a screenshot of what you sent me and a screenshot as to how the shoes were advertised, as good."

See attached the pictures, I wore those shoes exactly TWICE and ffs, sending me a picture of perfect shoes and claiming snags?

Seriously, a mistake on their side can happen, but if they can't even get somebody to look at the shoes and the description (again, I used good to be on the totally safe side) where is the point?


----------



## Annie J

Geert said:


> As a long time lurker, I just made a horrendous experience as a seller on VC, tried to ring them and had some bored person on the phone.
> 
> I basically sold shoes that were in top condition as only good as the soles had minimal signs of wear and on the patent you could see if you looked closely that there were the slightest bits of wear. I did think they were very good but wanted to be on the secure side
> 
> I get an email from them that I should sell them cheap, they didn't pass. It seems like the new trick to get sellers to really accept rubbish prices. I wrote back:
> 
> "
> I sold those shoes as in GOOD condition, despite the fact that they were in very good condition, as they had minor signs of wear, then I get an email from you that they are not as described, with a picture of them like they were on the website, again VERY GOOD even if only described as good and the idea to sell them for an absolutely ridiculous low price. I feel ripped off. I contacted your "customer service" which was a total joke, I wanted to escalate it and I wanted somebody to look at them, according to your regulations very good is with minor signs of wear and good is with slightly more signs of wear but no damages. Now I was super careful as there were very minor signs of wear and thought somebody would be pleased. Not that I get this. I am about to cancel my VC account as this is the 2nd time this happened, and I will really make sure every forum hears about this.
> I really do not need this, I sold quite a items through you and kept to the "very minor signs of wear - very good condition" and in this case was even more careful with the description, there is no way that those shoes, who look like new, but were sold as only good would not pass quality control, I will shout about this issue on every forum, including pictures and warn others to not sell through you. If I ring up and the "customer service" basically tells me they can't do anything, they can't even get anybody to look at them again, I don't think it is customer service. I am beyond angry at the moment and think about going back to Rebelle, where they might charge more commission, but at least I do not have to deal with those issues. I also never had this issue with Joli Closet, where they charge the same commission as you do!
> 
> This is really beyond the pale!
> 
> Attached a screenshot of what you sent me and a screenshot as to how the shoes were advertised, as good."
> 
> See attached the pictures, I wore those shoes exactly TWICE and ffs, sending me a picture of perfect shoes and claiming snags?
> 
> Seriously, a mistake on their side can happen, but if they can't even get somebody to look at the shoes and the description (again, I used good to be on the totally safe side) where is the point?


Email them again if you don’t get a very satisfactory reply to your first and just set it out logically with their criteria alongside for direct comparison. It doesn’t look fair to you, it looks like they complied with description and condition, they were maybe trying to deal with it quickly during the big sales increase, but that doesn’t mean they should let you down. You shouldn’t have to waste time on it but I think if you’re persistent you’ll get them looked at again. You maybe got caught up in their zeal to tighten up QC for buyers.

It doesn’t look like they reduced the price all that much though?  You were originally getting €169 after commission, but after the reduction you’d be getting €148,67 after commission, that’s about a 12% reduction in earnings.  The buyer was being offered a new price of €205 instead of the €225,33 originally agreed. It’s a bit confusing the terminology they use “on the site”, “seller’s price”.

It’s still unjustified if they really did comply with description and condition though. I am _so_ thorough in my photos and descriptions to avoid this happening, especially since ‘condition’ can be subjective. I’ve sometimes wondered whether it might be worth sending the description in with the item, with the relevant bits of the description underlined.  I think I’m going to start doing that, with the description, just to try to nudge things in the right direction in case of doubt. It’s only happened to me once in dozens of sale that something was queried (buyer agreed with me so it just went ahead anyway) and once as a buyer I was offered the chance to refuse a bag which didn’t come with a certificate (but hadn’t been sold as having one) so I just went ahead at the original price.

Edited to add: if you do get them to agree, or even if they agree it’s a grey area, if you’re going to keep selling with them, you should ask them to at least prevent this one affecting your compliance percentage and your recommended seller status. Also just noticed it mentions “snags”. If the pictures they sent don’t show these “snags”, I’d ask them to show you better pictures. If there really are snags and they weren’t mentioned in the description it might be harder to get them to budge. I’m like you, I understate the condition to be safe, and hoping someone will be pleased to get something better than expected, but I really spell out every little detail in the description.


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> So, basically the item I bought took one day to arrive from the seller to Paris, but quality control is still in progress.....


Any movement on your item yet?!


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> Email them again if you don’t get a very satisfactory reply to your first and just set it out logically with their criteria alongside for direct comparison. It doesn’t look fair to you, it looks like they complied with description and condition, they were maybe trying to deal with it quickly during the big sales increase, but that doesn’t mean they should let you down. You shouldn’t have to waste time on it but I think if you’re persistent you’ll get them looked at again. You maybe got caught up in their zeal to tighten up QC for buyers.
> 
> It doesn’t look like they reduced the price all that much though?  You were originally getting €169 after commission, but after the reduction you’d be getting €148,67 after commission, that’s about a 12% reduction in earnings.  The buyer was being offered a new price of €205 instead of the €225,33 originally agreed. It’s a bit confusing the terminology they use “on the site”, “seller’s price”.
> 
> It’s still unjustified if they really did comply with description and condition though. I am _so_ thorough in my photos and descriptions to avoid this happening, especially since ‘condition’ can be subjective. I’ve sometimes wondered whether it might be worth sending the description in with the item, with the relevant bits of the description underlined.  I think I’m going to start doing that, with the description, just to try to nudge things in the right direction in case of doubt. It’s only happened to me once in dozens of sale that something was queried (buyer agreed with me so it just went ahead anyway) and once as a buyer I was offered the chance to refuse a bag which didn’t come with a certificate (but hadn’t been sold as having one) so I just went ahead at the original price.



I keep getting canned replies, I told them to send it back to me, I am closing my account, that price was ridiculously low for those shoes anyway, i rather give them away than sell them any cheaper, sorry, but in the future they can try and do that with somebody else, I paid a lot of money for those shoes, I only described them as good, they can get their commission from where they want, not from me anymore. I hate being ripped off, and if they can't be bothered to provide customer service, I can't be bothered to sell with them. It's not like you make a profit and the site is now full with horrendous brats with entitlement complexes who want everything for the price of a cup of coffee. I thought it would be a good way of clearing out...

I sent them a strongly worded email about how annoyed I am regarding this issue, the canned replies and the shoulder shrug twice from calling the customer service and all of a sudden the sale is going ahead. I guess the buyer realized that she is getting the shoes for a fraction of the price. I only sold them because after having my little one, my feet seem to have grown half a size (I know, sounds crazy, I lost the baby weight quite fast but my feet remained bigger), but I am not going to sell through them anymore.


----------



## Gabs007

Geert said:


> I keep getting canned replies, I told them to send it back to me, I am closing my account, that price was ridiculously low for those shoes anyway, i rather give them away than sell them any cheaper, sorry, but in the future they can try and do that with somebody else, I paid a lot of money for those shoes, I only described them as good, they can get their commission from where they want, not from me anymore. I hate being ripped off, and if they can't be bothered to provide customer service, I can't be bothered to sell with them. It's not like you make a profit and the site is now full with horrendous brats with entitlement complexes who want everything for the price of a cup of coffee. I thought it would be a good way of clearing out...
> 
> I sent them a strongly worded email about how annoyed I am regarding this issue, the canned replies and the shoulder shrug twice from calling the customer service and all of a sudden the sale is going ahead. I guess the buyer realized that she is getting the shoes for a fraction of the price. I only sold them because after having my little one, my feet seem to have grown half a size (I know, sounds crazy, I lost the baby weight quite fast but my feet remained bigger), but I am not going to sell through them anymore.




I think they are marginally better than they were but they are now a bit nuts the other way round, I had a similar situation and told them there is no chance that I am selling the Lanvin dress cheaper, the reason was there was a thread visible, not an unraveled seam or anything but just one that was not shortened and they tried to get me to lower the price, the dress was bought like that from Harrods, never bugged me as you had to lift up the lining, anyway, when I told them that under no circumstances I am lowering the price and I would like it back then and possibly my account closed, the lady on the phone said she will ask her colleague... It went through (was a steal for 200 anyway, worn once) but I think there is a lot of that going on, somebody working for them, they try to beat down the price...


----------



## Polaremil

Annie J said:


> Any movement on your item yet?!



Checked and accepted today, 12 hours ago. I didn’t  receive any email, just noticed the status on the app. Almost a week, smh.


----------



## Gabs007

jmc3007 said:


> The prepaid feature is a huge drawback imo, effectively you pay upfront while waiting for slow poke sellers to ship 3 1/2 weeks later if never? VC is earning interest on this money float like banks do, granted they’re not on the same scale but it’s v annoying nonetheless.



Tbh I always try to ship ASAP but it seems France has a massive problem atm with deliveries, sometimes it takes 2 freaking weeks to reach them, even with DHL


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think they are marginally better than they were but they are now a bit nuts the other way round, I had a similar situation and told them there is no chance that I am selling the Lanvin dress cheaper, the reason was there was a thread visible, not an unraveled seam or anything but just one that was not shortened and they tried to get me to lower the price, the dress was bought like that from Harrods, never bugged me as you had to lift up the lining, anyway, when I told them that under no circumstances I am lowering the price and I would like it back then and possibly my account closed, the lady on the phone said she will ask her colleague... It went through (was a steal for 200 anyway, worn once) but I think there is a lot of that going on, somebody working for them, they try to beat down the price...


I know, my one item that was queried and was already priced low really had nothing wrong with it (as the buyer accepted).  Maybe someone trying to show they’re doing the job properly and getting a little carried away.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I know, my one item that was queried and was already priced low really had nothing wrong with it (as the buyer accepted).  Maybe someone trying to show they’re doing the job properly and getting a little carried away.



Seriously, sometimes I think it is just plainly nuts... I decided to price all my items really low and switch off the price offers, so there is not the steady thing with ridiculous price offers, "take it or leave it"  kind of thing, and you still get people commenting on your items and demanding you sell them stuff really cheap. 

The real problem is, even if you call them, there is really nothing they do, as with the CS who agreed that the shoes are not pink... Then the thing with the not cut thread (I mean I am glad they check items inside and outside but to lift up both linings and find a thread that is 1.5 cm long and simply wasn't cut as it is the end of seam and then trying to knock the item down - totally ridiculous)


----------



## Gabs007

91aksharakr said:


> Errors generate while shopping from USA. Anyone facing same issue here.



Might be their website again, I had issues last weekend when I removed an item, tried several times and always got an error message


----------



## Gigi1

Hi ladies so an update on my question last week @Annie J . It’s always available to purchase at the price listed even during negotiations. So I was able to purchase last Thursday, I will update how it goes.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Hi ladies so an update on my question last week @Annie J . It’s always available to purchase at the price listed even during negotiations. So I was able to purchase last Thursday, I will update how it goes.


That is useful to know!  Thanks for posting. Hope the item is everything you’re hoping for!


----------



## Polaremil

Yay. Purchase received today. As described, better colour than I expected (had not seen the colour IRL). So pleased. But already tempted by something else.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yep, absolutely!  I’ve been fairly happy both ways but any less than happy experiences have been as a seller with iffy buyer behaviour or QC going a bit over the top (a single missed stitch on a non-structural and invisible internal seam - buyer was offered chance to back out or have reduced price but happily she was a fair lady who recognised it was really not a problem at all and took the dress at the original price agreed anyway). It’s getting a bit better for sellers too now, though, I think. Commission has dropped a heck of a lot (prices too so no increased earnings per item, but faster and more sales, and I hope it’ll settle somewhere in the middle eventually with new listing prices) and CS is getting more thorough and quick. Fingers crossed for a continuation!
> 
> Hope you are happy with your purchase!



I don't know, from my experience and the experience of a few friends, they desperately seem to want to find flaws now just to show that they are on the ball, or possibly because somebody working for them wants the item for a lower price than already listed, sometimes things seem a bit shady...

I am seriously hoping a few new players enter the designer resale market and give the big ones a bit of a run for the money.

While I am delighted with VC cracking down on fakes, there is a certain arrogance about them that often rubs me totally the wrong way,


----------



## Gabs007

Polaremil said:


> Yay. Purchase received today. As described, better colour than I expected (had not seen the colour IRL). So pleased. But already tempted by something else.



Do you know where the seller sent from? I had lately quite bad experiences with the DHL service they offer, first it was really there in between 1 and 3 days, lately in the UK they take a week.


----------



## Polaremil

Gabs007 said:


> I don't know, from my experience and the experience of a few friends, they desperately seem to want to find flaws now just to show that they are on the ball, or possibly because somebody working for them wants the item for a lower price than already listed, sometimes things seem a bit shady...
> 
> I am seriously hoping a few new players enter the designer resale market and give the big ones a bit of a run for the money.
> 
> While I am delighted with VC cracking down on fakes, there is a certain arrogance about them that often rubs me totally the wrong way,



I have also suspected that they sell to acquaintances or themselves when they insist on really low prices or when they find faults that should have been covered by the condition status and general description.



Gabs007 said:


> Do you know where the seller sent from? I had lately quite bad experiences with the DHL service they offer, first it was really there in between 1 and 3 days, lately in the UK they take a week.



The Netherlands, I believe. The shipping was extremely fast.


----------



## Gabs007

Polaremil said:


> I have also suspected that they sell to acquaintances or themselves when they insist on really low prices or when they find faults that should have been covered by the condition status and general description.
> 
> 
> 
> The Netherlands, I believe. The shipping was extremely fast.



A friend sold a Hermes Kelly she inherited and didn't like, the price was so knocked down, quoting resale value is low blah blah, the same bag was sold as soon as she listed, then sold by VC for a considerably higher price, for a while the price dumping was really nuts and totally put me off from selling...

I think the UK DHL is quite bad, whenever I check the tracking, they pick it up from the drop off store, then it sits in their Birmingham warehouse for a week before they ship it on, for the buyer it must look like I am a lazy sender


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I don't know, from my experience and the experience of a few friends, they desperately seem to want to find flaws now just to show that they are on the ball, or possibly because somebody working for them wants the item for a lower price than already listed, sometimes things seem a bit shady...
> 
> I am seriously hoping a few new players enter the designer resale market and give the big ones a bit of a run for the money.
> 
> While I am delighted with VC cracking down on fakes, there is a certain arrogance about them that often rubs me totally the wrong way,





Polaremil said:


> I have also suspected that they sell to acquaintances or themselves when they insist on really low prices or when they find faults that should have been covered by the condition status and general description.



They always did say in the FAQs that they had the option as a company to buy at the agreed price, so if you think they’re really undervaluing something like an obviously saleable Kelly or Birkin at the listing stage, it’s important you hold out for what you know is market value.

As regards finding flaws in order to buy themselves at QC stage I can imagine you might conceivably get the odd rogue employee trying that, but doubt it would be accepted practice.  Of course it would still have to be offered to the original buyer at the lower price anyway, so unless the original buyer is a friend ... suppose it’s not impossible, and it has crossed my mind, but I wouldn’t like to accuse them of it, I think I don’t have any real evidence to support it. The original buyer took my item at the original price, anyway.  I think they genuinely are trying to make their reputation for QC better now, maybe sometimes being over zealous, I don’t know: they’ve passed all the items I’ve sent in except for one thing a long time ago, and I’ve sold an awful lot. They’ve actually passed all the items I’ve sold since the changes too. I’m really clear and incredibly detailed in my descriptions to make sure they can’t query it. I tend not to rely on the general condition criteria so they’d be hard pushed to query compliance. So far, so good.

I’m actually quite surprised that people are still finding them arrogant; I’ve occasionally encountered that in the past, agreed, but even then mostly not, to be honest, and when I’ve phoned recently I’ve found them to be bending over backwards to help.  Perhaps I’ve just been lucky, but I have been noticing a more optimistic and cheerful sort of helpfulness recently.

When I look at some of the other sites, it doesn’t really look like I’d get more for my items; I went looking in hope and expectation actually but was a bit disappointed!  I guess the truth is that however great some of these things we sell are, they’re still second hand and even if NWT, the customer is taking the risk that they’ll have something unsuitable that they can’t return, to a private seller. Re-listing isn’t a bad option in the pre-owned market, and they get a good price, we get at least something, it’s all a trade-off.

Quality competition will always be a good thing. I may try Joli Closet again one of these days but to be honest I’d rather keep it simple at the moment.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> A friend sold a Hermes Kelly she inherited and didn't like, the price was so knocked down, quoting resale value is low blah blah, the same bag was sold as soon as she listed, then sold by VC for a considerably higher price, for a while the price dumping was really nuts and totally put me off from selling...
> 
> I think the UK DHL is quite bad, whenever I check the tracking, they pick it up from the drop off store, then it sits in their Birmingham warehouse for a week before they ship it on, for the buyer it must look like I am a lazy sender


I think it’s been a combination of a little slowness from DHL if you use a drop off store, and delays currently at the VC warehouse in acknowledging things that have actually been delivered, with the higher sales.


----------



## Annie J

Polaremil said:


> Yay. Purchase received today. As described, better colour than I expected (had not seen the colour IRL). So pleased. But already tempted by something else.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> They always did say in the FAQs that they had the option as a company to buy at the agreed price, so if you think they’re really undervaluing something like an obviously saleable Kelly or Birkin at the listing stage, it’s important you hold out for what you know is market value.
> 
> As regards finding flaws in order to buy themselves at QC stage I can imagine you might conceivably get the odd rogue employee trying that, but doubt it would be accepted practice.  Of course it would still have to be offered to the original buyer at the lower price anyway, so unless the original buyer is a friend ... suppose it’s not impossible, and it has crossed my mind, but I wouldn’t like to accuse them of it, I think I don’t have any real evidence to support it. The original buyer took my item at the original price, anyway.  I think they genuinely are trying to make their reputation for QC better now, maybe sometimes being over zealous, I don’t know: they’ve passed all the items I’ve sent in except for one thing a long time ago, and I’ve sold an awful lot. They’ve actually passed all the items I’ve sold since the changes too. I’m really clear and incredibly detailed in my descriptions to make sure they can’t query it. I tend not to rely on the general condition criteria so they’d be hard pushed to query compliance. So far, so good.
> 
> I’m actually quite surprised that people are still finding them arrogant; I’ve occasionally encountered that in the past, agreed, but even then mostly not, to be honest, and when I’ve phoned recently I’ve found them to be bending over backwards to help.  Perhaps I’ve just been lucky, but I have been noticing a more optimistic and cheerful sort of helpfulness recently.
> 
> When I look at some of the other sites, it doesn’t really look like I’d get more for my items; I went looking in hope and expectation actually but was a bit disappointed!  I guess the truth is that however great some of these things we sell are, they’re still second hand and even if NWT, the customer is taking the risk that they’ll have something unsuitable that they can’t return, to a private seller. Re-listing isn’t a bad option in the pre-owned market, and they get a good price, we get at least something, it’s all a trade-off.
> 
> Quality competition will always be a good thing. I may try Joli Closet again one of these days but to be honest I’d rather keep it simple at the moment.



I always list on both, and as I said, atm my experiences with JC are better than with VC, I honestly have no crazy ideas about what I want for an item and the fact that on JC you can't switch off offers is a bit annoying, I much rather list as cheap as I am willing to part with the item, if somebody buys it, great, if not, well then not, but the habit of trying to make the lowest offer possible and expect an almost new designer item for the price of "supermaret's own brand" is a bit of a tendency. With the move getting nearer, yes I want to get rid of stuff, but then if I am giving away items, I rather give them to friends or charities than to some vulture with an entitlement complex.

Totally funny though, I sold some Vivienne Westwood shoes that I bought but int he end never wore them, new with box and all, and somebody told me they would buy them for 50, my reply was "I bet you would, but I think for 100 they are quite cheap and you might have noticed I am not taking offers", total melt down, threats to report me for rudeness and all that, so I pulled them, I might actually relist them for a higher price, just to annoy that particular vulture


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I always list on both, and as I said, atm my experiences with JC are better than with VC, I honestly have no crazy ideas about what I want for an item and the fact that on JC you can't switch off offers is a bit annoying, I much rather list as cheap as I am willing to part with the item, if somebody buys it, great, if not, well then not, but the habit of trying to make the lowest offer possible and expect an almost new designer item for the price of "supermaret's own brand" is a bit of a tendency. With the move getting nearer, yes I want to get rid of stuff, but then if I am giving away items, I rather give them to friends or charities than to some vulture with an entitlement complex.
> 
> Totally funny though, I sold some Vivienne Westwood shoes that I bought but int he end never wore them, new with box and all, and somebody told me they would buy them for 50, my reply was "I bet you would, but I think for 100 they are quite cheap and you might have noticed I am not taking offers", total melt down, threats to report me for rudeness and all that, so I pulled them, I might actually relist them for a higher price, just to annoy that particular vulture


No, I don’t think you have crazy ideas about prices. I just realised I had to adjust my expectations sometimes, with brands like Diane von F, Roksanda, Dolce & Gabbana, The Row, Maison Margiela, Prada, Miu Miu, Jimmy Choo, all new, they just don’t seem to sell if they’re priced too high, even if NWT and quite recent (so thank goodness at least for the lower commission).  It would be different with an Hermès bag, they and a few different things hold value in a different way to most designer things.

I have to be honest that at times when I’ve persuaded VC to let me list higher than they thought I should - not high, just higher - the items have just not sold. 

As luck would have it I’ve sold at similar prices quicker on VC and had to pull from JC because of that, but I expect that was just luck, I wouldn’t suggest JC wasn’t as good, just didn’t sell there as quickly on these very few occasions I tried in both places. Actually the items were priced lower on JC yet attracted no attention at all, but sold quickly on VC. It must be largely chance.  I’m all in favour of decent competition coming on the scene.

I do occasionally pull and re-list higher after a while, if I’ve reduced a price and still had no sale, and more often than not the item sells quite quickly after re-listing at the higher price. I guess it’s sometimes just visibility.

I know I said before, if I make an offer on an item I never offer the minimum 70%, I always try to be fair. It is annoying when people make silly offers in the messages when the item’s already priced low. If I’ve turned offers off on an individual item, it means it’s at the lowest price I could sell for. I reply patiently but am quietly irritated!

I’m wondering who that particular buyer thought they could report you to?!  I’m not sure anyone’s going to ban you from the site for eventually being a little irritable with a persistent buyer offering you £30 or £50 for a £1500 item  (I’ve had it happen!).


----------



## Gabs007

I am usually putting the things on for 1/5th to 1/10th of what I paid for them, some items have a notoriously low resale price, like Temperley. What I noticed is that on JC I do tend to list a bit higher as people want to negotiate, if you list too low they seem to think something is wrong with it... Odd...

Never tried the relisting, but good point, yes, visibility or listing at a quiet time might be the issue,

I have honestly no idea, I invited her to report me and asked her to let it rest, I made it clear that I am not selling for the price she can afford, she then decided I have a problem, after she plastered 27 messages (you do have to reply to each of them or you lose trusted seller status), I ended up just posting "See above, thank you, hope you find the item you like for a price you can afford" as a reply to avoid getting into a spat but she totally went nuts, I called VC, they said they would remove her comments, 4 days later still not, so I pulled the item. I think it was just a frustrated teenager who wanted something badly and was super stroppy that her wish was not my command.

On the bright side, a friend said she now instagrams all of her stuff, with a link to the site where she is selling, but a lot of people contact her on instagram, I haven't asked much, but apparently in a lot of cases people are eager to cut out the middle man, not sure if I am comfy with that, as I do like the idea of the item being checked and then the sale is done.... I always wondered about the "general signs of wear" description because it is actually very non descriptive, but maybe that is also a reaction to VC being really arsy about stuff?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I am usually putting the things on for 1/5th to 1/10th of what I paid for them, some items have a notoriously low resale price, like Temperley. What I noticed is that on JC I do tend to list a bit higher as people want to negotiate, if you list too low they seem to think something is wrong with it... Odd...
> 
> Never tried the relisting, but good point, yes, visibility or listing at a quiet time might be the issue,
> 
> I have honestly no idea, I invited her to report me and asked her to let it rest, I made it clear that I am not selling for the price she can afford, she then decided I have a problem, after she plastered 27 messages (you do have to reply to each of them or you lose trusted seller status), I ended up just posting "See above, thank you, hope you find the item you like for a price you can afford" as a reply to avoid getting into a spat but she totally went nuts, I called VC, they said they would remove her comments, 4 days later still not, so I pulled the item. I think it was just a frustrated teenager who wanted something badly and was super stroppy that her wish was not my command.
> 
> On the bright side, a friend said she now instagrams all of her stuff, with a link to the site where she is selling, but a lot of people contact her on instagram, I haven't asked much, but apparently in a lot of cases people are eager to cut out the middle man, not sure if I am comfy with that, as I do like the idea of the item being checked and then the sale is done.... I always wondered about the "general signs of wear" description because it is actually very non descriptive, but maybe that is also a reaction to VC being really arsy about stuff?



“General signs of wear” in the seller’s description, do you mean?  Yes I guess could be trying to cover all bases to preempt over-zealous QC.  I think I wouldn’t buy something that said that on it though, unless it were from a professional seller and I could return, too much room for concealment of flaws. I don’t think I’d want to use that phrase in any of my descriptions, it’s too vague. Logically there’s always going to be a tension at QC between buyer and seller interests and opinion, with condition of pre-owned goods being so potentially subjective. My strategy is just always to describe every single thing that could conceivably be considered a flaw and downgrade the condition category probably to lower than necessary if there is even the slightest room for subjective differences, so there’s nothing that could possibly be argued with. An uncut thread at a concealed seam end (my item was a very similar thing, and the item was NWT) or a disagreement about shoe colour, though, kind of hard to cover for! (I still think it’s bonkers for LK Bennett to have called a pinkish-nude shoe “Marshmallow” which set you up for a fall on that one. I’m pale pink. Pale blush IS nude anyway and what is the definition of beige, exactly?!). Hopefully it just doesn’t happen too often. Guess I’ve been lucky with nearly 150 sales only to have had one query and a reasonable buyer who thought the item was quite cheap enough already and the ‘flaw’ was insignificant. 

Yes, have to reply to all of those mad offers to stay recommended  ... If it’s a blatantly ridiculous offer, I’ll give a polite and very full reply as to why I’m not taking offers the first time, thereafter like you, something just like, “Please see my previous reply”. I’ve seen a lot of people just write “I’m sorry don’t accept offers” or “Please use the offer function” or “The price is final. Thank you.” Guess that’s enough really.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> “General signs of wear” in the seller’s description, do you mean?  Yes I guess could be trying to cover all bases to preempt over-zealous QC.  I think I wouldn’t buy something that said that on it though, unless it were from a professional seller and I could return, too much room for concealment of flaws. I don’t think I’d want to use that phrase in any of my descriptions, it’s too vague. Logically there’s always going to be a tension at QC between buyer and seller interests and opinion, with condition of pre-owned goods being so potentially subjective. My strategy is just always to describe every single thing that could conceivably be considered a flaw and downgrade the condition category probably to lower than necessary if there is even the slightest room for subjective differences, so there’s nothing that could possibly be argued with. An uncut thread at a concealed seam end (my item was a very similar thing, and the item was NWT) or a disagreement about shoe colour, though, kind of hard to cover for! (I still think it’s bonkers for LK Bennett to have called a pinkish-nude shoe “Marshmallow” which set you up for a fall on that one. I’m pale pink. Pale blush IS nude anyway and what is the definition of beige, exactly?!). Hopefully it just doesn’t happen too often. Guess I’ve been lucky with nearly 150 sales only to have had one query and a reasonable buyer who thought the item was quite cheap enough already and the ‘flaw’ was insignificant.
> 
> Yes, have to reply to all of those mad offers to stay recommended  ... If it’s a blatantly ridiculous offer, I’ll give a polite and very full reply as to why I’m not taking offers the first time, thereafter like you, something just like, “Please see my previous reply”. I’ve seen a lot of people just write “I’m sorry don’t accept offers” or “Please use the offer function” or “The price is final. Thank you.” Guess that’s enough really.



If I buy something that is listed as good, I expect general signs of wear, nothing major but I don't expect a new item, with very good, I think the signs of wear should be tiny, not visible when worn, for example if the soles of shoes show a bit of wear, not a problem, a scratch on the upper would be a problem, with new I expect new, I sold shoes today that I only listed as good because the soles had really tiny signs of wear (you get that with leather shoes even if you just walk to the car) and put a note in, that I listed them as only good but due to recent events and comments I have seen on forums, would they please clarify if I need to list every single sign of wear on a shoe now or if their website statement of what is good or very good is still valid...

Oh and got a mail from them about the horror, that they got a notification and encourage me to be friendlier, wrote back and said I contacted them to remove the 20 odd comments she left insulting and threatening me, since that didn't happen I removed the item


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> If I buy something that is listed as good, I expect general signs of wear, nothing major but I don't expect a new item, with very good, I think the signs of wear should be tiny, not visible when worn, for example if the soles of shoes show a bit of wear, not a problem, a scratch on the upper would be a problem, with new I expect new, I sold shoes today that I only listed as good because the soles had really tiny signs of wear (you get that with leather shoes even if you just walk to the car) and put a note in, that I listed them as only good but due to recent events and comments I have seen on forums, would they please clarify if I need to list every single sign of wear on a shoe now or if their website statement of what is good or very good is still valid...



Agreed on condition. It’ll be interesting to hear if you get a response; maybe a detailed email might get a useful clarification too. I’m going to continue putting in every detail I possibly can, just to be safe. Takes ages though!



Gabs007 said:


> Oh and got a mail from them about the horror, that they got a notification and encourage me to be friendlier, wrote back and said I contacted them to remove the 20 odd comments she left insulting and threatening me, since that didn't happen I removed the item


Hmm. She actually went through with it then!  What a peculiar thing to do. Uncomfortable perhaps for you to get an email like that, but something tells me you won’t take it to heart!

You can get peculiar sellers as well as buyers like that. I was making offers on a bag about a year ago; I started off with something like an 85% offer, I didn’t want to insult with a 70% minimum offer when it’s a good bag; she declined, with no counter-offer. Fair enough, it’s a negotiation. So then I offer 90%, declined, still no counter-offer.  So I offer 95%, also declined with no counter offer, and I have to wait 24 hours before I could offer again anyway. And there is only 5% left to offer before we’re back at full price anyway!  She just maybe shouldn’t have the offer function switched on ...  Or she’s sold the bag somewhere else and ought to delete the listing. Actually I saw she sold it at a lower price later, so I don’t know what was going on!  Sometimes buyer and seller behaviour defies logic. Anyway, small problems, just irritating in a minor way.


----------



## Gabs007

I guess she is still smarting that I didn't want to sell her those show, new and in box, with card and receipt for 50 Euros... After all they only retail for £1400 so asking 100 for it was hardly wanting an extortionate price


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I guess she is still smarting that I didn't want to sell her those show, new and in box, with card and receipt for 50 Euros... After all they only retail for £1400 so asking 100 for it was hardly wanting an extortionate price


Wow.

Yes, I’ve experienced the same - not quite such extreme rudeness and an actual complaint, but rudely toned demands with no please, or thank you or even “would you consider” for me to accept £30 or £50 for a brand new perfect £1500 item that I’m listing for something like £100-£150.  I reply politely and firmly but it’s a real nuisance if they keep on and on.

Actually part of why I hate it when I have to list _too_ low is that it encourages even lower offers. I think I said before somewhere in this thread, and you raised a similar point a few posts back, where you suspected someone thought there must be something wrong with an item if it was priced so low: there is such a thing as “reassuringly expensive”. Sometimes I think the lower prices simply attract the wrong buyers, and those buyers who would be prepared to pay a price that reflects the quality and condition of the piece don’t always look in the lower price categories, so pricing low for quick sale isn’t always a strategy that works. If we were all allowed to list a bit higher, it could conceivably attract different buyers and lead to _more_ sales. I can’t point to the research to prove this, I just have a feeling!  Meantime we can only price for the market that is there, but to ask to pay even less when something’s already incredibly low is a bit mad.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Wow.
> 
> Yes, I’ve experienced the same - not quite such extreme rudeness and an actual complaint, but rudely toned demands with no please, or thank you or even “would you consider” for me to accept £30 or £50 for a brand new perfect £1500 item that I’m listing for something like £100-£150.  I reply politely and firmly but it’s a real nuisance if they keep on and on.
> 
> Actually part of why I hate it when I have to list _too_ low is that it encourages even lower offers. I think I said before somewhere in this thread, and you raised a similar point a few posts back, where you suspected someone thought there must be something wrong with an item if it was priced so low: there is such a thing as “reassuringly expensive”. Sometimes I think the lower prices simply attract the wrong buyers, and those buyers who would be prepared to pay a price that reflects the quality and condition of the piece don’t always look in the lower price categories, so pricing low for quick sale isn’t always a strategy that works. If we were all allowed to list a bit higher, it could conceivably attract different buyers and lead to _more_ sales. I can’t point to the research to prove this, I just have a feeling!  Meantime we can only price for the market that is there, but to ask to pay even less when something’s already incredibly low is a bit mad.



She actually lectured me that she would do me a favour by buying them, I then replied that if I want to give them away, I certainly will consider friends or a charity shop, but not going through the trouble of listing them on VC.

Oh there is totally something about low priced listed items, before I went into personal PR, I did a lot for blue chip companies, with one very well known and rather high end car manufacturer there was a slight issue with an high end car not selling as well as expected, actually lagging behind when they usually had waiting lists, I did suggest to rebrand and market for more, they did a few minimal changes, just to justify giving it another name and charged 1/4th more, and people actually had to go on the waiting list, again, to get the car...

I think most of the resale sites concentrate on a quick turn over and think they are attracting a new clientel, when in fact they are not, the people who can afford them will not sell with them as there is too little return and also not buy because it is a bit of a turn off if the item you paid a lot of money for is available for anyone cheaply, it diminished the value of a brand, which in the end isn't good for the site as well...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> She actually lectured me that she would do me a favour by buying them, I then replied that if I want to give them away, I certainly will consider friends or a charity shop, but not going through the trouble of listing them on VC.
> 
> Oh there is totally something about low priced listed items, before I went into personal PR, I did a lot for blue chip companies, with one very well known and rather high end car manufacturer there was a slight issue with an high end car not selling as well as expected, actually lagging behind when they usually had waiting lists, I did suggest to rebrand and market for more, they did a few minimal changes, just to justify giving it another name and charged 1/4th more, and people actually had to go on the waiting list, again, to get the car...
> 
> I think most of the resale sites concentrate on a quick turn over and think they are attracting a new clientel, when in fact they are not, the people who can afford them will not sell with them as there is too little return and also not buy because it is a bit of a turn off if the item you paid a lot of money for is available for anyone cheaply, it diminished the value of a brand, which in the end isn't good for the site as well...


Yes, I think there’s a distinct possibility the bottom could fall out of the resale market if prices go too low, for those reasons. While I think we have to be realistic that pre-owned has already lost quite a lot of value even if NWT, and to recognise that the less amenable buying experience makes a lower price reasonable (the risk taken by the buyer that the item isn’t in condition hoped, doesn’t fit etc, and they can’t return to a private seller unless it’s SNAD etc), we do seem to be listing very low. Trouble is unless all the resale businesses decide at the same time to price higher to test the market, or unless one of them becomes so much more trusted than the others for QC that it can price higher, I doubt we’ll see a positive change.

I suppose if it all goes pear-shaped we might take a step further on the road to less consumption generally. Resale might be superficially ecological but in reality it’s probably only feeding the primary retail market when we all feel we can shop more because we think we can get some of the money back by reselling, which is the point which is in tension with yours about it being a turn off to see what you’ve paid a fortune for being widely available for so much less.  I’m feeling guiltier and guiltier about the environmental impact of my consumption and reselling. I’ve been working on it but still too easily tempted to justify buying just one more thing ...


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes, I think there’s a distinct possibility the bottom could fall out of the resale market if prices go too low, for those reasons. While I think we have to be realistic that pre-owned has already lost quite a lot of value even if NWT, and to recognise that the less amenable buying experience makes a lower price reasonable (the risk taken by the buyer that the item isn’t in condition hoped, doesn’t fit etc, and they can’t return to a private seller unless it’s SNAD etc), we do seem to be listing very low. Trouble is unless all the resale businesses decide at the same time to price higher to test the market, or unless one of them becomes so much more trusted than the others for QC that it can price higher, I doubt we’ll see a change.
> 
> I suppose if it all goes pear-shaped we might take a step further on the road to less consumption generally. Resale might be superficially ecological but in reality it’s probably only feeding the primary retail market when we all feel we can shop more because we think we can get some of the money back by reselling, which is the point which is in tension with yours about it being a turn off to see what you’ve paid a fortune for being widely available for so much less.  I’m feeling guiltier and guiltier about the environmental impact of my consumption and reselling. I’ve been working on it but still too easily tempted to justify buying just one more thing ...



Gosh, my retail therapy possibly costs less than real therapy, and the thing is, if you can afford to buy in shops for the price, you really do not need to resell, I don't mind a gently used item, as I am planning to use it too so it won't stay pristine, nor do I plan to have a shrine and only take it out to show off, for about 1/4th to 1/3rd of the price, I am cool with buying. 

I really do not see it as a massive risk, I mean it is something you use disposable income for, after all we are talking luxury and not necessity, and if that 2nd hand item really is such a risk, maybe people need to prioritize and spend their money on essentials and not luxury goods, or wait a bit longer and then buy straight from the manufacturer.

Nobody is going to die because they do not have a designer item they want, it's been a few years until I could afford them, and it was never a priority, mortgage and before that rent was a priority, it is a want, not a need, I am happy to buy 2nd hand for a reasonable price, but again, I am always aware it is a luxury and I do not expect to get a high end item for the price of a chain store item. I honestly think some people have totally strange ideas about what is important and what is a disaster. Not being able to afford an "it" item is really not a disaster, not being able to pay your bills, that is one


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Gosh, my retail therapy possibly costs less than real therapy, and the thing is, if you can afford to buy in shops for the price, you really do not need to resell, I don't mind a gently used item, as I am planning to use it too so it won't stay pristine, nor do I plan to have a shrine and only take it out to show off, for about 1/4th to 1/3rd of the price, I am cool with buying.
> 
> I really do not see it as a massive risk, I mean it is something you use disposable income for, after all we are talking luxury and not necessity, and if that 2nd hand item really is such a risk, maybe people need to prioritize and spend their money on essentials and not luxury goods, or wait a bit longer and then buy straight from the manufacturer.
> 
> Nobody is going to die because they do not have a designer item they want, it's been a few years until I could afford them, and it was never a priority, mortgage and before that rent was a priority, it is a want, not a need, I am happy to buy 2nd hand for a reasonable price, but again, I am always aware it is a luxury and I do not expect to get a high end item for the price of a chain store item. I honestly think some people have totally strange ideas about what is important and what is a disaster. Not being able to afford an "it" item is really not a disaster, not being able to pay your bills, that is one



It’s simply the fact that it _is_ luxury, not necessity, that makes me feel guilty, because of environmental impact. I don’t worry about affordability, I wouldn’t buy in the first place if I did, but also my other half and I don’t see 100% eye to eye on what these things are worth!  He just thinks the things I buy are crazy and he can’t see what I see in them, and I know I don’t _need_ any of it. But we pool our resources, so the reselling of what I’ve bought new is my gesture towards respecting the difference in our views, some proceeds go to charity, and if it doesn’t go for a reasonable price, the item goes directly to charity anyway.  And it keeps my wardrobe from bursting. The reselling is also part of my nod to recycling, though I increasingly see it as a very superficial solution to that problem, and, worse, quite possibly a net contributor to it. So really what I mean about the guilt is just that none of this is necessary, by definition, and I get increasingly uncomfortable about contributing to environmental pollution. 

Probably getting off topic here for the thread!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> It’s simply the fact that it _is_ luxury, not necessity, that makes me feel guilty, because of environmental impact. I don’t worry about affordability, I wouldn’t buy in the first place if I did, but also my other half and I don’t see 100% eye to eye on what these things are worth!  He just thinks the things I buy are crazy and he can’t see what I see in them, and I know I don’t _need_ any of it. But we pool our resources, so the reselling of what I’ve bought new is my gesture towards respecting the difference in our views, some proceeds go to charity, and if it doesn’t go for a reasonable price, the item goes directly to charity anyway.  And it keeps my wardrobe from bursting. The reselling is also part of my nod to recycling, though I increasingly see it as a very superficial solution to that problem, and, worse, quite possibly a net contributor to it. So really what I mean about the guilt is just that none of this is necessary, by definition, and I get increasingly uncomfortable about contributing to environmental pollution.
> 
> Probably getting off topic here for the thread!



Tbh I think the high end items are much less a strain on the environment than the fast food plastic stuff that goes as fast fashion.

If it comes to what is necessary, that would be just food and a roof over the head and medical service, which for some people actually is a luxury, so I happily donate most of the resale value to charities, still does not mean an entitled brad should get it because she wants it.

Personally I happy to pay more for handcrafted items with durability and gravitate to the brands that offer it, some things like evening wear for events is due to the job and can only be worn once or twice, so instead of letting it gather dust, somebody can have the item for the price of a chain store item and feel great, win win for everybody, if they dont want it, there are so many charities happy to have them....


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I think the high end items are much less a strain on the environment than the fast food plastic stuff that goes as fast fashion.
> 
> If it comes to what is necessary, that would be just food and a roof over the head and medical service, which for some people actually is a luxury, so I happily donate most of the resale value to charities, still does not mean an entitled brad should get it because she wants it.
> 
> Personally I happy to pay more for handcrafted items with durability and gravitate to the brands that offer it, some things like evening wear for events is due to the job and can only be worn once or twice, so instead of letting it gather dust, somebody can have the item for the price of a chain store item and feel great, win win for everybody, if they dont want it, there are so many charities happy to have them....



Yep, I wasn’t really connecting it with the issue of silly low offers from buyers. I agree that the quality market is possibly not as much of a strain on the environment, as long as we make sure that inbuilt longevity _is_ actually used, and not just discarded anyway because we can afford to. So to that extent, yes, less of a problem, and if we ensure extended use by resale or donation, that helps.  Fast ‘disposable’ poor-quality fashion has been a horrendous environmental development.  It’s not only the lifespan of the product though, with quality or fast fashion, it’s all the shipping involved, all those additional journeys and associated pollution, which is the same whatever the product, unless buying the higher quality of product pre-owned translates to a few bits of disposable fast fashion not being bought. I’m probably moving closer to thinking I should just exclusively locally donate my stuff rather than add pollution miles on by reselling. I’m not trying to claim any moral high ground or anything, I’m a terrible compulsive shopper. I’m aiming for a happy medium and to reduce my self-indulgence in the first place. If you need things for work, that’s another matter, it’s not self-indulgence; and we all like some luxury in our lives. I’m just feeling more guilty as I continue about how _much_ luxury I have allowed myself!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yep, I wasn’t really connecting it with the issue of silly low offers from buyers. I agree that the quality market is possibly not as much of a strain on the environment, as long as we make sure that inbuilt longevity _is_ actually used, and not just discarded anyway because we can afford to. So to that extent, yes, less of a problem, and if we ensure extended use by resale or donation, that helps.  Fast ‘disposable’ poor-quality fashion has been a horrendous environmental development.  It’s not only the lifespan of the product though, with quality or fast fashion, it’s all the shipping involved, all those additional journeys and associated pollution, which is the same whatever the product, unless buying the higher quality of product pre-owned translates to a few bits of disposable fast fashion not being bought. I’m probably moving closer to thinking I should just exclusively locally donate my stuff rather than add pollution miles on by reselling. I’m not trying to claim any moral high ground or anything, I’m a terrible compulsive shopper. I’m aiming for a happy medium and to reduce my self-indulgence in the first place. If you need things for work, that’s another matter, it’s not self-indulgence; and we all like some luxury in our lives. I’m just feeling more guilty as I continue about how _much_ luxury I have allowed myself!



Oh don't get me wrong, a lot of things were self-indulgent "wants" that I simply wanted, then possibly used once or twice, or I had the nutty idea (again) that I might be moving away from my usual black outfits, and bought pastels, and they end up being worn once or twice. I am currently debating a Ferragamo bag that I truly love and I adore about everything on it, but I have only used it maybe 3 times in 2 years as the mint coloured suede is just a tad too sensitive, doesn't go with most of my shoes and belts, and the size is a bit small. Would love to pass it on to somebody and tbh if I knew the person loves it and uses it, would be happy with a really small price, but again, if I list it for a low price, it will attract the wrong people who try to knock it even further down...

The work stuff, well, some of the evening gowns are amazing, but in all honesty, when do I privately attend a red carpet event? I much rather stay at home and put my feet up, most people think that wearing gowns as work wear sounds glamorous, but I am not there to have fun or rub shoulders but move in when a client is cornered and pestered, carefully usher him or her away and pour coffee down their throats if they had a shandy too much and are a bit too talkative... I always joke that on those occasions, I am a very well dressed, glamourized baby sitter


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, a lot of things were self-indulgent "wants" that I simply wanted, then possibly used once or twice, or I had the nutty idea (again) that I might be moving away from my usual black outfits, and bought pastels, and they end up being worn once or twice. I am currently debating a Ferragamo bag that I truly love and I adore about everything on it, but I have only used it maybe 3 times in 2 years as the mint coloured suede is just a tad too sensitive, doesn't go with most of my shoes and belts, and the size is a bit small. Would love to pass it on to somebody and tbh if I knew the person loves it and uses it, would be happy with a really small price, but again, if I list it for a low price, it will attract the wrong people who try to knock it even further down...
> 
> The work stuff, well, some of the evening gowns are amazing, but in all honesty, when do I privately attend a red carpet event? I much rather stay at home and put my feet up, most people think that wearing gowns as work wear sounds glamorous, but I am not there to have fun or rub shoulders but move in when a client is cornered and pestered, carefully usher him or her away and pour coffee down their throats if they had a shandy too much and are a bit too talkative... I always joke that on those occasions, I am a very well dressed, glamourized baby sitter


Lol! I can imagine!


----------



## Gigi1

Ok so follow up on my purchase it’s not happy this time. I still haven’t heard any updates 10 days later. And I see that VC sent reminder to the seller on the 6th . And I know that the seller active I submitted an offer and the seller responded with 1% discount but responded so it means aware of my purchase.  Not sure what to do at this point. .. My purchases before always shipped right away. I don’t understand why you sell if you don’t want to ship. And that’s what I don’t like about VC , opposite to EBay. You can communicate with the seller and you can cancel the order if it’s not shipped within promised window. 
It’s not an expensive item this time I purchased, but it makes me wonder if I want to purchase something expensive here again and then wait forever to get it or even longer to get refunded.


----------



## Gigi1

I guess I misjudged too fast . I did sent a message and seller responded right away that it was shipped 3 days ago. So it looks like is going to be another happy purchase


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Ok so follow up on my purchase it’s not happy this time. I still haven’t heard any updates 10 days later. And I see that VC sent reminder to the seller on the 6th . And I know that the seller active I submitted an offer and the seller responded with 1% discount but responded so it means aware of my purchase.  Not sure what to do at this point. .. My purchases before always shipped right away. I don’t understand why you sell if you don’t want to ship. And that’s what I don’t like about VC , opposite to EBay. You can communicate with the seller and you can cancel the order if it’s not shipped within promised window.
> It’s not an expensive item this time I purchased, but it makes me wonder if I want to purchase something expensive here again and then wait forever to get it or even longer to get refunded.



Sometimes lines get a bit crossed in the seller shipping/reminders process. If the seller doesn’t get offered the express option with DHL, or doesn’t choose it when offered a choice of express or post office to ship to Vestiaire, tracking can be limited and the journey to Vestiaire can be a little slower with Post Office/Collissimo service.  So I _think_ the seller can receive a shipping reminder (and the buyer notified of that as you know) even after they’ve shipped. (The different labels are offered at different price levels, and availability also differs by the country the seller is shipping from). There’s an option to tap on ‘I have already sent the product’ on the sale tracking page but I expect some people forget to tap it and it’s a bit of a blunt tool anyway. So 10 days isn’t very long in the context. Additionally at the moment there seem to be some minor delays in acknowledging their receipt of items when they have actually been delivered; this seems to be happening because of increased sales volume following the commission/price drops.  I’ve seen DHL tracking confirming receipt of my items, but recently it’s sometimes been 3 or 4 days before I get the acknowledgment from Vestiaire.  I hope they get on top of this soon with additional staff if it continues.  QC is taking a bit longer than usual at the moment too.

The safety net is that one knows before buying what the maximum time allowed for the seller to ship is, and cancellation and refund is automatic if they don’t.  I think the explanation for selling but not shipping when it does really happen is that some bad sellers use the maximum  time allowed to see if the item sells higher elsewhere, before shipping at the last possible moment (also some listings and accounts are probably inactive; not in your case, as you say, as the seller responded before purchase).

I hope that as part of their tidying up of the process they will both start to delete inactive accounts and make the time allowed for shipping a bit shorter at least, much better for buyers, not a problem for me as a seller. If they do, they will need to allow for sellers to make it clear before the point of purchase if they are on holiday and thus allow some extra leeway. There is an option for sellers to put a status message up/indicate temporary unavailability already, but it’s rather unclear to me that buyers will actually see it; it needs better integration, but that leeway is needed when you’re a private seller and not a business.  I think they’ve had the long window so far to allow for that, but it would be better if it was a shorter window in the main with extension available for temporary occasional unavailability.  I have received shipping reminders for my sold items when I have made it clear in advance of any sales that I’m temporarily unavailable and what the earliest shipping date I will be able to do is. The buyer gets told I’ve been reminded but not that I’ve declared temporary unavailability up front, I believe, and if they didn’t notice that when they ordered, it makes me look bad. The only way to avoid this, if it’s not included in the system, is to remove all one’s listings and resubmit them when back from holiday, and there’s no guarantee they will be accepted again or accepted at the same selling price, so it’s not very realistic to do that.

There’s a new ‘Contact the seller’ which has recently appeared on the app, in addition to the ‘Chat’ messages option. I’m not clear how the two options differ at the moment.



Gigi1 said:


> I guess I misjudged too fast . I did sent a message and seller responded right away that it was shipped 3 days ago. So it looks like is going to be another happy purchase



That’s good news!  Hope it reaches you soon.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, a lot of things were self-indulgent "wants" that I simply wanted, then possibly used once or twice, or I had the nutty idea (again) that I might be moving away from my usual black outfits, and bought pastels, and they end up being worn once or twice. I am currently debating a Ferragamo bag that I truly love and I adore about everything on it, but I have only used it maybe 3 times in 2 years as the mint coloured suede is just a tad too sensitive, doesn't go with most of my shoes and belts, and the size is a bit small.


That’s funny about the pastels!  Every so often I think I’ll buy a red dress or a red and white ensemble that I am drawn to.  It never works. Back to black!


----------



## Gabs007

Gigi1 said:


> I guess I misjudged too fast . I did sent a message and seller responded right away that it was shipped 3 days ago. So it looks like is going to be another happy purchase



I think the system has a few glitches, I recently saw comments only when I logged in and checked my profile, also lately I always marked items as sent, next time I logged in, the "send us your item" popped up again....



Annie J said:


> That’s funny about the pastels!  Every so often I think I’ll buy a red dress or a red and white ensemble that I am drawn to.  It never works. Back to black!



I'm the same, I love pastels but they do not work for me, I do wear khakis and the odd blue or green (only warm greens though) sweater or t-shirt privately, but for the working wardrobe, just doesn't work, black and dark greys seem to be the best, if I need colour, I wear a scarf


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Sometimes lines get a bit crossed in the seller shipping/reminders process. If the seller doesn’t get offered the express option with DHL, or doesn’t choose it when offered a choice of express or post office to ship to Vestiaire, tracking can be limited and the journey to Vestiaire can be a little slower with Post Office/Collissimo service.  So I _think_ the seller can receive a shipping reminder (and the buyer notified of that as you know) even after they’ve shipped. (The different labels are offered at different price levels, and availability also differs by the country the seller is shipping from). There’s an option to tap on ‘I have already sent the product’ on the sale tracking page but I expect some people forget to tap it and it’s a bit of a blunt tool anyway. So 10 days isn’t very long in the context. Additionally at the moment there seem to be some minor delays in acknowledging their receipt of items when they have actually been delivered; this seems to be happening because of increased sales volume following the commission/price drops.  I’ve seen DHL tracking confirming receipt of my items, but recently it’s sometimes been 3 or 4 days before I get the acknowledgment from Vestiaire.  I hope they get on top of this soon with additional staff if it continues.  QC is taking a bit longer than usual at the moment too.
> 
> The safety net is that one knows before buying what the maximum time allowed for the seller to ship is, and cancellation and refund is automatic if they don’t.  I think the explanation for selling but not shipping when it does really happen is that some bad sellers use the maximum  time allowed to see if the item sells higher elsewhere, before shipping at the last possible moment (also some listings and accounts are probably inactive; not in your case, as you say, as the seller responded before purchase).
> 
> I hope that as part of their tidying up of the process they will both start to delete inactive accounts and make the time allowed for shipping a bit shorter at least, much better for buyers, not a problem for me as a seller. If they do, they will need to allow for sellers to make it clear before the point of purchase if they are on holiday and thus allow some extra leeway. There is an option for sellers to put a status message up/indicate temporary unavailability already, but it’s rather unclear to me that buyers will actually see it; it needs better integration, but that leeway is needed when you’re a private seller and not a business.  I think they’ve had the long window so far to allow for that, but it would be better if it was a shorter window in the main with extension available for temporary occasional unavailability.  I have received shipping reminders for my sold items when I have made it clear in advance of any sales that I’m temporarily unavailable and what the earliest shipping date I will be able to do is. The buyer gets told I’ve been reminded but not that I’ve declared temporary unavailability up front, I believe, and if they didn’t notice that when they ordered, it makes me look bad. The only way to avoid this, if it’s not included in the system, is to remove all one’s listings and resubmit them when back from holiday, and there’s no guarantee they will be accepted again or accepted at the same selling price, so it’s not very realistic to do that.
> 
> There’s a new ‘Contact the seller’ which has recently appeared on the app, in addition to the ‘Chat’ messages option. I’m not clear how the two options differ at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news!  Hope it reaches you soon.





Gabs007 said:


> I think the system has a few glitches, I recently saw comments only when I logged in and checked my profile, also lately I always marked items as sent, next time I logged in, the "send us your item" popped up again....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same, I love pastels but they do not work for me, I do wear khakis and the odd blue or green (only warm greens though) sweater or t-shirt privately, but for the working wardrobe, just doesn't work, black and dark greys seem to be the best, if I need colour, I wear a scarf





Annie J said:


> Sometimes lines get a bit crossed in the seller shipping/reminders process. If the seller doesn’t get offered the express option with DHL, or doesn’t choose it when offered a choice of express or post office to ship to Vestiaire, tracking can be limited and the journey to Vestiaire can be a little slower with Post Office/Collissimo service.  So I _think_ the seller can receive a shipping reminder (and the buyer notified of that as you know) even after they’ve shipped. (The different labels are offered at different price levels, and availability also differs by the country the seller is shipping from). There’s an option to tap on ‘I have already sent the product’ on the sale tracking page but I expect some people forget to tap it and it’s a bit of a blunt tool anyway. So 10 days isn’t very long in the context. Additionally at the moment there seem to be some minor delays in acknowledging their receipt of items when they have actually been delivered; this seems to be happening because of increased sales volume following the commission/price drops.  I’ve seen DHL tracking confirming receipt of my items, but recently it’s sometimes been 3 or 4 days before I get the acknowledgment from Vestiaire.  I hope they get on top of this soon with additional staff if it continues.  QC is taking a bit longer than usual at the moment too.
> 
> The safety net is that one knows before buying what the maximum time allowed for the seller to ship is, and cancellation and refund is automatic if they don’t.  I think the explanation for selling but not shipping when it does really happen is that some bad sellers use the maximum  time allowed to see if the item sells higher elsewhere, before shipping at the last possible moment (also some listings and accounts are probably inactive; not in your case, as you say, as the seller responded before purchase).
> 
> I hope that as part of their tidying up of the process they will both start to delete inactive accounts and make the time allowed for shipping a bit shorter at least, much better for buyers, not a problem for me as a seller. If they do, they will need to allow for sellers to make it clear before the point of purchase if they are on holiday and thus allow some extra leeway. There is an option for sellers to put a status message up/indicate temporary unavailability already, but it’s rather unclear to me that buyers will actually see it; it needs better integration, but that leeway is needed when you’re a private seller and not a business.  I think they’ve had the long window so far to allow for that, but it would be better if it was a shorter window in the main with extension available for temporary occasional unavailability.  I have received shipping reminders for my sold items when I have made it clear in advance of any sales that I’m temporarily unavailable and what the earliest shipping date I will be able to do is. The buyer gets told I’ve been reminded but not that I’ve declared temporary unavailability up front, I believe, and if they didn’t notice that when they ordered, it makes me look bad. The only way to avoid this, if it’s not included in the system, is to remove all one’s listings and resubmit them when back from holiday, and there’s no guarantee they will be accepted again or accepted at the same selling price, so it’s not very realistic to do that.
> 
> There’s a new ‘Contact the seller’ which has recently appeared on the app, in addition to the ‘Chat’ messages option. I’m not clear how the two options differ at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news!  Hope it reaches you soon.


Thank you so much @Annie J for such detailed explanation  
I believe so too that it’s going to be another great transaction  
So far , I am really happy shopping on VC .


----------



## Gabs007

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you so much @Annie J for such detailed explanation
> I believe so too that it’s going to be another great transaction
> So far , I am really happy shopping on VC .



Tbh as a buyer I had much better experiences than as a seller, there was the odd thing where a seller got remorse, once I think they simply forgot that they had the item online and it wasn't sent but I was refunded, once something slipped through but also was resolved after a bit of back and forth, as a seller, I am a lot less happy, you had a choice how you sent it, that is gone now and I think the software has bugs, some of the people seem to be super zealous and try to find flaws, as I said, bought a skirt and they made it appear like a massive flaw and offered me a reduction, when I got it, seriously, you had to search and it was hardly noticeable even with knowing about it, I actually did write to them and said I am so happy and would have bought it in the condition as it was advertised and asked to be put in touch with the seller as I think the price was a rip off, but only got the usual pre-formulated emails...

But yes, the whole shipping process has become a bit less transparent


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> you had a choice how you sent it, that is gone now


They’re still offering DHL for items over £85, if you phone and ask them for the label, and it’s only DHL over £150. I can see why they’ve stopped offering it below £85, it must have been disproportionately expensive; I always did wonder, much though I prefer DHL for convenience.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you so much @Annie J for such detailed explanation
> I believe so too that it’s going to be another great transaction
> So far , I am really happy shopping on VC .


No problem! Probably more info than you really needed!  Never want to leave out anything remotely relevant!  Hope the purchase is exactly what you’re hoping for.


----------



## Gigi1

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh as a buyer I had much better experiences than as a seller, there was the odd thing where a seller got remorse, once I think they simply forgot that they had the item online and it wasn't sent but I was refunded, once something slipped through but also was resolved after a bit of back and forth, as a seller, I am a lot less happy, you had a choice how you sent it, that is gone now and I think the software has bugs, some of the people seem to be super zealous and try to find flaws, as I said, bought a skirt and they made it appear like a massive flaw and offered me a reduction, when I got it, seriously, you had to search and it was hardly noticeable even with knowing about it, I actually did write to them and said I am so happy and would have bought it in the condition as it was advertised and asked to be put in touch with the seller as I think the price was a rip off, but only got the usual pre-formulated emails...
> 
> But yes, the whole shipping process has become a bit less transparent


Oh wow that’s doesn’t sound good. Hopefully they still going to make it better for both buyers and sellers. I don’t understand why they don’t allow seller and buyer communication. Ebay does. They would not allow messages only if it has some personal information, but everything else is aloud.


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> No problem! Probably more info than you really needed!  Never want to leave out anything remotely relevant!  Hope the purchase is exactly what you’re hoping for.


No it’s never too much I am happy to learn more about VC , since I am still newbie there. It’s my 4th purchase, to compare with EBay and TRR hundreds or more 
I believe I have an intuition how to sniff out good sellers. In all my buying history, I really never had a bad experience on all selling sites. 
And this time, even the seller waited to ship around a week , now since the seller responded to the message within minutes , I believe that I am going to be happy with my Chanel brooch purchase.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> They’re still offering DHL for items over £85, if you phone and ask them for the label, and it’s only DHL over £150. I can see why they’ve stopped offering it below £85, it must have been disproportionately expensive; I always did wonder, much though I prefer DHL for convenience.



I only get the label, under 150 it is ParcelForce, over DHL, however since DHL takes about as long as they seem to let items sit in the warehose for a week, it doesn't really make much of a difference and all the items are insured anyway


----------



## Geert

Gabs007 said:


> I think they are marginally better than they were but they are now a bit nuts the other way round, I had a similar situation and told them there is no chance that I am selling the Lanvin dress cheaper, the reason was there was a thread visible, not an unraveled seam or anything but just one that was not shortened and they tried to get me to lower the price, the dress was bought like that from Harrods, never bugged me as you had to lift up the lining, anyway, when I told them that under no circumstances I am lowering the price and I would like it back then and possibly my account closed, the lady on the phone said she will ask her colleague... It went through (was a steal for 200 anyway, worn once) but I think there is a lot of that going on, somebody working for them, they try to beat down the price...



They took my trusted seller status, which really annoys me and when you call them, there is nothing they can do, apparently all computer generated, I asked how that works, nobody knows, it is computer generated... So they seem to take it away but they do not give it? As somebody mentioned that they had sales and they went through and were not given trusted seller status...

There is something really really shady about them


----------



## Annie J

Geert said:


> They took my trusted seller status, which really annoys me and when you call them, there is nothing they can do, apparently all computer generated, I asked how that works, nobody knows, it is computer generated... So they seem to take it away but they do not give it? As somebody mentioned that they had sales and they went through and were not given trusted seller status...
> 
> There is something really really shady about them


That’s disappointing for you. It seems strange if it just disappeared for no reason. Are there any particular things it might be based on?  The status is supposed to be given based on items fully complying to description, being shipped to them quickly after sale, and seller being responsive to any messages. If you cancel sales it will count against, too, did you have to cancel anything?  It counts as a ‘not compliant’. I’ve never seen a compliance rate under a 90-something%, and you only see the rate with recommended sellers, so I would guess that under 90% means the status gets lost.

I can imagine that in the current drive to tighten things up, they might start waiting until a more substantial number of items has sold per seller before awarding the status - I always felt it was a bit hasty to call a seller ‘recommended’ after only 2 or 3 items sold, which happened with me when I started.  Just speculating, though, on that.

There could be a simple glitch, the software is changing all the time at the moment and I’ve noticed things go a bit haywire for a day or so in some processes, before they get corrected or fully implemented. If all your items have been compliant, shipped quickly, you’ve replied to all questions, and you haven’t cancelled any sales, I’d ask to speak to a supervisor or manager and ask to get it reinstated because there seems to have been a mistake. 

I’m sure it’s true that CS phone operators won’t know the calculation involved in the computer process, but somebody higher up will know how it works, and it’s likely it will still be possible for adjustments to be made if incorrect information about your activity has been input to the calculation thus taking away your status wrongly. I would tell them you think there’s a mistake, and you would like to speak to someone more senior with the authority to deal with it. 

A really clear email that holds them to answering specific detailed questions could get the answers you want too, if you email back again if the first response is too generic and doesn’t cover your points.

I’ve always managed to get answers and solutions in the end when I’ve firmly but politely insisted, or asked them to find out who does know the answer, if the first person doesn’t. Could take a few days to get the response from the right person and might need persistence to make sure your query has been properly understood (unless you’re a fluent French speaker) but It might be worth a go.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I only get the label, under 150 it is ParcelForce, over DHL, however since DHL takes about as long as they seem to let items sit in the warehose for a week, it doesn't really make much of a difference and all the items are insured anyway


Yes they’re sending just the one label with the sale notification, automatically Parcel Force under £150, DHL from £150 up, but over £85 they will email the DHL one if you phone and ask them, which I find quite useful to know. As you say at the moment the speed is not too different and they’re both insured, from my point of view it’s only that I prefer the courier collection to going to the Post Office.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes they’re sending just the one label with the sale notification, automatically Parcel Force under £150, DHL from £150 up, but over £85 they will email the DHL one if you phone and ask them, which I find quite useful to know. As you say at the moment the speed is not too different and they’re both insured, from my point of view it’s only that I prefer the courier collection to going to the Post Office.



Oh both are still within walking distance for me, and the DHL pickup is a bit horrendous, the DHL guy managed to damage the stained glass in our door, apparently ringing the door bell was too difficult for him, so he banged against the door, and picked the glass window (it's not a real window, more a feature with a metal grill behind it, as it is an old mews house) to bang on, which promptly shattered, then yelled at me that he might have cut himself. I should have complained, but I was just so totally spooked out by the guy having a go at me for his own stupidity, that I didn't take his number. replacing it was fun and games, as it is a listed building and you can't replace it with just any glass... His reasoning was he is very busy and a lot of people have door bells that don't work. I think I stood there like a goldfish, opening and closing my mouth in shock....


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh both are still within walking distance for me, and the DHL pickup is a bit horrendous, the DHL guy managed to damage the stained glass in our door, apparently ringing the door bell was too difficult for him, so he banged against the door, and picked the glass window (it's not a real window, more a feature with a metal grill behind it, as it is an old mews house) to bang on, which promptly shattered, then yelled at me that he might have cut himself. I should have complained, but I was just so totally spooked out by the guy having a go at me for his own stupidity, that I didn't take his number. replacing it was fun and games, as it is a listed building and you can't replace it with just any glass... His reasoning was he is very busy and a lot of people have door bells that don't work. I think I stood there like a goldfish, opening and closing my mouth in shock....


Oh dear, you’ve been very unlucky with that!  I have had three different DHL couriers over the last four or five years and each one has been so nice and so helpful, I actually look forward to seeing them and catching up on their news!  My heart sinks when I see a company uses UPS to ship, that’s quite another story ...


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I’ve always managed to get answers and solutions in the end when I’ve firmly but politely insisted, or asked them to find out who does know the answer, if the first person doesn’t. Could take a few days to get the response from the right person and might need persistence to make sure your query has been properly understood (unless you’re a fluent French speaker) but It might be worth a go.




To be honest, I think it is them just being a bit nasty, as I said, the person on the phone agreed with the "pink" shoes that they are not pink, no avail and I think with the lady who asked, it was the YSL boots that were sold quite cheap and then sold even cheaper, despite only being listed as good.

I am currently a bit weary of them, as previously it was difficult to get any other message than a pre-formulated one out of them, and they seem to go back to that.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes they’re sending just the one label with the sale notification, automatically Parcel Force under £150, DHL from £150 up, but over £85 they will email the DHL one if you phone and ask them, which I find quite useful to know. As you say at the moment the speed is not too different and they’re both insured, from my point of view it’s only that I prefer the courier collection to going to the Post Office.



Oh hell, UPS is horror pure, the driver usually doesn't even try to deliver, consider yourself lucky if they leave a card, then the items go to the depot, miles out and you need to trek there to pick them up, if you get the message at all


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> To be honest, I think it is them just being a bit nasty, as I said, the person on the phone agreed with the "pink" shoes that they are not pink, no avail and I think with the lady who asked, it was the YSL boots that were sold quite cheap and then sold even cheaper, despite only being listed as good.
> 
> I am currently a bit weary of them, as previously it was difficult to get any other message than a pre-formulated one out of them, and they seem to go back to that.


Ah, right, I didn’t connect the lady who had her recommended status taken away with the previous post about the YSL boots that were stopped at QC, I’d forgotten that. Well that would explain losing the status I guess, things have to conform about 90% of the time to have recommended status, maybe if there were other things sold that also had not conformed it adds up to enough to lose it.  @Geert, I’m sorry you lost the status, I couldn’t tell from looking at the pictures in the thread if there were flaws which maybe could have been mentioned specifically in the description?  I don’t rely on meeting the criteria for the condition declared alone; avoiding situations where something like your experience happens is why I always supply so many pictures of every detail, especially potential ‘flaws’, and specify any little ‘flaw’ however small in the description, or even pointing out that some variation is normal and not a flaw. I tend to think of the condition criteria as more of a basic guideline for buyer and seller alike. I suppose if some minor flaw was not mentioned in the description it was only fair to the buyer to offer a small price reduction no matter how low the original price, because she thought she’d paid that price for something without a flaw that may not have been evident in the photos. The QC report @Geert shared specified ‘snags’ so maybe there was a little snag in the leather which wasn’t specifically mentioned?  Just a thought. I think it’s unfortunately just a lesson to any of us sellers to be really thorough and exhaustive in the description and photos so there’s no room for doubt; it’s a shame for @Geert, though. 

I don’t really think I’d interpret it that they were being “nasty”. I’m a bit surprised if people feel it’s like that, really; I’ve never experienced anything like it. Maybe I’ve just been luckier but the worst I’ve ever had is they’ve been a bit formulaic or a bit slow in their response but if I’ve followed up I’ve always got the answer I need or the help I need in the end and I’ve definitely had quicker help recently. They were a bit over-keen in thinking a stitch loose on an insignificant internal seam was a flaw just the one time ages ago, but otherwise it’s been ok, and I’ve sold a _lot_. In my case, and both this case with the YSL boots and in the one with your nude shoes they were, I suppose, trying to do their quality control job on behalf of the buyer, even if all three of us might disagree with Vestiaire on the interpretation they made?  I mean, that’s in our interest as sellers too, in the end, because it helps people feel confident buying. I think I’d rather they were too strict than too lax, from both points of view.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh hell, UPS is horror pure, the driver usually doesn't even try to deliver, consider yourself lucky if they leave a card, then the items go to the depot, miles out and you need to trek there to pick them up, if you get the message at all


Yes, UPS I’ve had leave extremely expensive items on my doorstep and claim I’ve signed for them - they’ve actually done ‘my’ signature themselves. I don’t trust the business; it’s maybe just individuals and not fair to the good ones but it worries me.


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> Ah, right, I didn’t connect the lady who had her recommended status taken away with the previous post about the YSL boots that were stopped at QC, I’d forgotten that. Well that would explain losing the status I guess, things have to conform about 90% of the time to have recommended status, maybe if there were other things sold that also had not conformed it adds up to enough to lose it.  @Geert, I’m sorry you lost the status, I couldn’t tell from looking at the pictures in the thread if there were flaws which maybe could have been mentioned specifically in the description?  I don’t rely on meeting the criteria for the condition declared alone; avoiding situations where something like your experience happens is why I always supply so many pictures of every detail, especially potential ‘flaws’, and specify any little ‘flaw’ however small in the description, or even pointing out that some variation is normal and not a flaw. I tend to think of the condition criteria as more of a basic guideline for buyer and seller alike. I suppose if some minor flaw was not mentioned in the description it was only fair to the buyer to offer a small price reduction no matter how low the original price, because she thought she’d paid that price for something without a flaw that may not have been evident in the photos. The QC report @Geert shared specified ‘snags’ so maybe there was a little snag in the leather which wasn’t specifically mentioned?  Just a thought. I think it’s unfortunately just a lesson to any of us sellers to be really thorough and exhaustive in the description and photos so there’s no room for doubt; it’s a shame for @Geert, though.
> 
> I don’t really think I’d interpret it that they were being “nasty”. I’m a bit surprised if people feel it’s like that, really; I’ve never experienced anything like it. Maybe I’ve just been luckier but the worst I’ve ever had is they’ve been a bit formulaic or a bit slow in their response but if I’ve followed up I’ve always got the answer I need or the help I need in the end and I’ve definitely had quicker help recently. They were a bit over-keen in thinking a stitch loose on an insignificant internal seam was a flaw just the one time ages ago, but otherwise it’s been ok, and I’ve sold a _lot_. In my case, and both this case with the YSL boots and in the one with your nude shoes they were, I suppose, trying to do their quality control job on behalf of the buyer, even if all three of us might disagree with Vestiaire on the interpretation they made?  I mean, that’s in our interest as sellers too, in the end, because it helps people feel confident buying. I think I’d rather they were too strict than too lax, from both points of view.




All my other items passed, the buyer purchased the shoes and there were just small signs signs of wear, certainly no snags and the FAILED to provide pictures of the snags.

No I will NOT sell through this crooked horrendous company anymore, I rather throw it away, I will also not give it to a charity, because hell no, I am not paying for the corrupt top to skim off, the quality control of VS is CORRUPT like the whole company is crooked.

I honestly do not know why you defend them so much, you must have had enormous luck, really really fabulous shoes with minor signs of wear that anywhere else would have passed as very good, they try to knock down even more, and then a "colleague needs to be asked if they want it" - they are screwing people over. I really wish they would have sent me the shoes back, I would have rather destroyed them than letting one of the crooked members of the crooked website have them. I hope they go bust


----------



## Annie J

Geert said:


> All my other items passed, the buyer purchased the shoes and there were just small signs signs of wear, certainly no snags and the FAILED to provide pictures of the snags.
> 
> No I will NOT sell through this crooked horrendous company anymore, I rather throw it away, I will also not give it to a charity, because hell no, I am not paying for the corrupt top to skim off, the quality control of VS is CORRUPT like the whole company is crooked.
> 
> I honestly do not know why you defend them so much, you must have had enormous luck, really really fabulous shoes with minor signs of wear that anywhere else would have passed as very good, they try to knock down even more, and then a "colleague needs to be asked if they want it" - they are screwing people over. I really wish they would have sent me the shoes back, I would have rather destroyed them than letting one of the crooked members of the crooked website have them. I hope they go bust


Well, in response to what you say, I’m not so much defending them as just sharing my experience, which just happens to have been good, and hoping to both offer help and learn from other people’s experiences.  I _would_ defend them on being strict over quality control, though, and trying to improve it, because logically that makes buyers trust them more and me and you more likely to make sales. And also as @Gabs007 said somewhere earlier in the thread, wherever human beings work, mistakes can be made.  I learnt from my experience with the loose stitch to allow a little for that, and to be so thorough in my descriptions that there was no room for doubt that the buyer was going to receive exactly what I’d described and pictured in every respect, it’s kind of the only way to cover yourself when ‘condition’ can be subjective, a hazard of buying and selling pre-owned. 

I think I suggested before you could ask them to provide photos of the snags they mention before agreeing to the small price drop?  They really can’t do it without showing you evidence and if you disagree I think you should request the shoes back.  Surely they will send you the shoes back if you want them back?  Or did the original buyer go ahead anyway (like mine did when offered the chance to cancel)?   I guess that that particular sale is history now though. Really I was meaning to make suggestions, as someone who has sold a lot there, for querying your loss of recommended status with them, as you posted about it, because that’s a little upsetting for you, and you said you didn’t know why it happened. I didn’t notice the two incidents were both yours till @Gabs007 pointed it out, I thought I might have some useful ideas for the future if you wanted to continue on the site. That sounds extremely odd, what you say they told you: “A colleague needs to be asked if they want it”, were those the actual words?  It’s certainly not in any policy that they can do that. Was it in writing?  If you showed that to CS or management I would imagine they’d fire someone for saying such an extraordinary thing. That’s a very strange experience you seem to have had there. My experience has been so completely different and I have never heard anything like that. I really do find that they respond helpfully to me. 

Anyway, if you decide to sell elsewhere instead, I do wish you luck and hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> Well, in response to what you say, I’m not so much defending them as just sharing my experience, which just happens to have been good, and hoping to both offer help and learn from other people’s experiences.  I _would_ defend them on being strict over quality control, though, and trying to improve it, because logically that makes buyers trust them more and me and you more likely to make sales. And also as @Gabs007 said somewhere earlier in the thread, wherever human beings work, mistakes can be made.  I learnt from my experience with the loose stitch to allow a little for that, and to be so thorough in my descriptions that there was no room for doubt that the buyer was going to receive exactly what I’d described and pictured in every respect, it’s kind of the only way to cover yourself when ‘condition’ can be subjective, a hazard of buying and selling pre-owned.
> 
> I think I suggested before you could ask them to provide photos of the snags they mention before agreeing to the small price drop?  They really can’t do it without showing you evidence and if you disagree I think you should request the shoes back.  Surely they will send you the shoes back if you want them back?  Or did the original buyer go ahead anyway (like mine did when offered the chance to cancel)?   I guess that that particular sale is history now though. Really I was meaning to make suggestions, as someone who has sold a lot there, for querying your loss of recommended status with them, as you posted about it, because that’s a little upsetting for you, and you said you didn’t know why it happened. I didn’t notice the two incidents were both yours till @Gabs007 pointed it out, I thought I might have some useful ideas for the future if you wanted to continue on the site. That sounds extremely odd, what you say they told you: “A colleague needs to be asked if they want it”, were those the actual words?  It’s certainly not in any policy that they can do that. Was it in writing?  If you showed that to CS or management I would imagine they’d fire someone for saying such an extraordinary thing. That’s a very strange experience you seem to have had there. My experience has been so completely different and I have never heard anything like that. I really do find that they respond helpfully to me.
> 
> Anyway, if you decide to sell elsewhere instead, I do wish you luck and hope it works out well for you.




I am not sure how many times I need to repeat it, I have ASKED SEVERAL TIMES, each time I got a canned answer and the picture of my shoes.

I find it very very odd that you had such good experiences, seriously, must have been divine luck, you get replies when all of us get preformulated answers... And they really can't do that? Wow, how odd that they could with me, I wish I had it in writing but I guess even they are not that daft, and if I would pin them down, I might have "misheard"

Tbh I find it very strange how you managed to only have such good experiences, they seem to differ so significantly from the experiences most people have, may your luck continue and may they continue to be helpful, and obviously nothing strange about it, they just respond to you in detail while they do not do so to everybody else. I think I buy that bridge in Brooklyn, might be as good an option...

You could be the luckiest person on the planet, have you considered playing the lottery? Because the rest of us must be doing something significantly wrong to not get the preferential treatment you get...

You know, I prefer bonfires, because before I let VC earn another penny from me, I rather destroy the items, it actually is preferable, as the pay out is minimal and they try to push that even further down, if somebody can't afford it, well, tough, but on the bright side it will keep it exclusive

Everybody has really horrendous experiences with a company apart from one person, I guess everybody must be wrong, but obviously VC is not crooked, everything above board, silly silly me, I will take your word for it... Maybe you care to inform them what they can and can't do, because oddly enough they don't listen to me, but you have the ability to get answers...


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> Anyway, if you decide to sell elsewhere instead, I do wish you luck and hope it works out well for you.



Oh yes, I am sure...


----------



## Annie J

Geert said:


> I am not sure how many times I need to repeat it, I have ASKED SEVERAL TIMES, each time I got a canned answer and the picture of my shoes.
> 
> I find it very very odd that you had such good experiences, seriously, must have been divine luck, you get replies when all of us get preformulated answers... And they really can't do that? Wow, how odd that they could with me, I wish I had it in writing but I guess even they are not that daft, and if I would pin them down, I might have "misheard"
> 
> Tbh I find it very strange how you managed to only have such good experiences, they seem to differ so significantly from the experiences most people have, may your luck continue and may they continue to be helpful, and obviously nothing strange about it, they just respond to you in detail while they do not do so to everybody else. I think I buy that bridge in Brooklyn, might be as good an option...
> 
> You could be the luckiest person on the planet, have you considered playing the lottery? Because the rest of us must be doing something significantly wrong to not get the preferential treatment you get...
> 
> You know, I prefer bonfires, because before I let VC earn another penny from me, I rather destroy the items, it actually is preferable, as the pay out is minimal and they try to push that even further down, if somebody can't afford it, well, tough, but on the bright side it will keep it exclusive
> 
> Everybody has really horrendous experiences with a company apart from one person, I guess everybody must be wrong, but obviously VC is not crooked, everything above board, silly silly me, I will take your word for it... Maybe you care to inform them what they can and can't do, because oddly enough they don't listen to me, but you have the ability to get answers...



I think it’s to do with the way I approach them. If ever there is a small problem, of which there have been just a few, and if the first answer isn’t quite adequate, I pursue it firmly and politely, as with any company I’m dealing with.

I’m not actually the only person to have good experiences.  I was just trying to help so that people who so far haven’t can have the same good experience I’ve had, and I am always interested to learn from other people’s experiences, it’s what we come here for. I do wish you luck, I don’t know you and have no reason to do otherwise, you seem to have had bad luck so far. All the best.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think it’s to do with the way I approach them. If ever there is a small problem, of which there have been just a few, and if the first answer isn’t quite adequate, I pursue it firmly and politely, as with any company I’m dealing with.
> 
> I’m not actually the only person to have good experiences.  I was just trying to help so that people who so far haven’t can have the same good experience I’ve had, and I am always interested to learn from other people’s experiences, it’s what we come here for. I do wish you luck, I don’t know you and have no reason to do otherwise, you seem to have had bad luck so far. All the best.



I think they have removed the trusted seller status completely? I sold 3 items and they passed, all of the sudden the trusted seller status is gone and I do not see it on other people's profiles anymore?

In all honesty, it is hit and miss with VC and I wish they would sort things out, but the whole thing with them is, it is so hard to get to a person, if you talk the customer service and they agree, that still doesn't change a thing as the other parts do not seem to be connected, a bit like a company where different departments do not work together?

I totally understand how people can get frustrated, atm I am just at the point that I think, if something sells, great, I put it on for the lowest price I am willing to take, if it doesn't sell for that price, cool, I give it to a friend or charity,

At the moment I think it is hit and miss and them floundering around


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think they have removed the trusted seller status completely? I sold 3 items and they passed, all of the sudden the trusted seller status is gone and I do not see it on other people's profiles anymore?
> 
> In all honesty, it is hit and miss with VC and I wish they would sort things out, but the whole thing with them is, it is so hard to get to a person, if you talk the customer service and they agree, that still doesn't change a thing as the other parts do not seem to be connected, a bit like a company where different departments do not work together?
> 
> I totally understand how people can get frustrated, atm I am just at the point that I think, if something sells, great, I put it on for the lowest price I am willing to take, if it doesn't sell for that price, cool, I give it to a friend or charity,
> 
> At the moment I think it is hit and miss and them floundering around


Nope, still got my recommended status and can see it on various other people’s profiles too!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Nope, still got my recommended status and can see it on various other people’s profiles too!



How strange, as I said, had a few items that went through without a hitch and all of a sudden the tick seems to be gone, 2 people I follow have not listed anything new or sold anything, their tick is gone as well...

Might be just the web version though?  Unless they decide to punish now for items passing inspection?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> How strange, as I said, had a few items that went through without a hitch and all of a sudden the tick seems to be gone, 2 people I follow have not listed anything new or sold anything, their tick is gone as well...
> 
> Might be just the web version though?  Unless they decide to punish now for items passing inspection?


Oop, yes, it’s disappeared from the app now!  Must be a prelude to some change. Maybe they’ve been following this thread and think we all want a clearer idea about what the recommended seller thing means ... Watch that space, I guess! Lol


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Oop, yes, it’s disappeared from the app now!  Must be a prelude to some change. Maybe they’ve been following this thread and think we all want a clearer idea about what the recommended seller thing means ... Watch that space, I guess! Lol



I hope they are not having more hickups, it seems to be really odd, some of my items are still with the old prices, it is a bit odd, but then changes possibly take time


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I hope they are not having more hickups, it seems to be really odd, some of my items are still with the old prices, it is a bit odd, but then changes possibly take time


My guess is it’s an update that will reveal itself better over the next few days.


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> My guess is it’s an update that will reveal itself better over the next few days.



The recommended seller symbol has come back on the app now. Can’t see it back on the website yet.


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> The recommended seller symbol has come back on the app now. Can’t see it back on the website yet.



Correction: I can see it on the iPhone app but not on the iPad app. Obviously a work in progress!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Correction: I can see it on the iPhone app but not on the iPad app. Obviously a work in progress!



Heaven knows what is going to happen...


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I think they have removed the trusted seller status completely? I sold 3 items and they passed, all of the sudden the trusted seller status is gone and I do not see it on other people's profiles anymore?
> 
> In all honesty, it is hit and miss with VC and I wish they would sort things out, but the whole thing with them is, it is so hard to get to a person, if you talk the customer service and they agree, that still doesn't change a thing as the other parts do not seem to be connected, a bit like a company where different departments do not work together?
> 
> I totally understand how people can get frustrated, atm I am just at the point that I think, if something sells, great, I put it on for the lowest price I am willing to take, if it doesn't sell for that price, cool, I give it to a friend or charity,
> 
> At the moment I think it is hit and miss and them floundering around


Mine also disappeared (just check after reading this) and I had 95% compliance (lost 5% on stupid seller who asked for cancellation, was new to VC and didn't click).


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> You can get peculiar sellers as well as buyers like that. I was making offers on a bag about a year ago; I started off with something like an 85% offer, I didn’t want to insult with a 70% minimum offer when it’s a good bag; she declined, with no counter-offer. Fair enough, it’s a negotiation. So then I offer 90%, declined, still no counter-offer.  So I offer 95%, also declined with no counter offer, and I have to wait 24 hours before I could offer again anyway. And there is only 5% left to offer before we’re back at full price anyway!  She just maybe shouldn’t have the offer function switched on ...



If you don't switch on the offers, people moan and beg in the comments and somehow I rarely get notifications about it so likely then lose the trusted seller status (actually think we all lost it as per recent postings).
I feel frustrated with the offers. In my view they are to give opportunity to bargain lets say £100 off (or whatever, reasonable) - it was said in this topic before that as VC pushes the initial prices to super ridiculous levels, there is not much room left. If I could post at the price of my choice and offers would indicate the market being much lower, I could at least have a chance to reflect.
I'm selling oldish (but great condition) Kelly and people offend me with with the offer £2k below the listing (which is one of the lowest in the category anyway). VC taught me to think twice about my purchases. And not keen to sell elsewhere, (as seems to be even worse), I won't buy **** as much as i used to.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Mine also disappeared (just check after reading this) and I had 95% compliance (lost 5% on stupid seller who asked for cancellation, was new to VC and didn't click).



I wasn't aware that sellers can ask for cancellation, they can click that the item isn't available anymore but that's it I thought?



nikka007 said:


> If you don't switch on the offers, people moan and beg in the comments and somehow I rarely get notifications about it so likely then lose the trusted seller status (actually think we all lost it as per recent postings).
> I feel frustrated with the offers. In my view they are to give opportunity to bargain lets say £100 off (or whatever, reasonable) - it was said in this topic before that as VC pushes the initial prices to super ridiculous levels, there is not much room left. If I could post at the price of my choice and offers would indicate the market being much lower, I could at least have a chance to reflect.
> I'm selling oldish (but great condition) Kelly and people offend me with with the offer £2k below the listing (which is one of the lowest in the category anyway). VC taught me to think twice about my purchases. And not keen to sell elsewhere, (as seems to be even worse), I won't buy **** as much as i used to.



I now have switched off all offers as I am selling ridiculously low anyway, and responding to the offers just takes time, if you decline they spam your article with "Why don't you sell to me for ridiculous amount...." They sometimes even do that when you have the offers switched off, seriously, if they want to pay the prices for used Primark, they should buy used Primark.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I wasn't aware that sellers can ask for cancellation, they can click that the item isn't available anymore but that's it I thought?


It was 3 or more years ago - was selling a cheap leather bag, think it might have been my first sale and some idiot changed her mind. I was silly and accepted it but then it backfired on me years later when my acceptance rate was <100%. Somebody advised me here to appeal but can't be asked - the VC staff is hit and miss big style.




Gabs007 said:


> I now have switched off all offers as I am selling ridiculously low anyway, and responding to the offers just takes time, if you decline they spam your article with "Why don't you sell to me for ridiculous amount...." They sometimes even do that when you have the offers switched off, seriously, if they want to pay the prices for used Primark, they should buy used Primark.



If the trusted seller is not back then i'm not bothered. Also think I might pull out 2 bags I'm selling as they're super nice (I just felt bag overload) and new or great condition like Kelly and can't see them going to somebody for as you said quite likely Primark price. I'm reasonable when comes to sales - I need to take a cut but if the bag is new with all docs, I don't see a reason to drop 50% or more. Just had somebody begging me (literally) to sell them new LV Capucines PM at price x as they don't have more. I'm like - you can't afford this bag then. It's a pretty luxury bag the way it looks and I reckon you have to have a lifestyle (which i actually don't have, just love how the bag was made lol)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> It was 3 or more years ago - was selling a cheap leather bag, think it might have been my first sale and some idiot changed her mind. I was silly and accepted it but then it backfired on me years later when my acceptance rate was <100%. Somebody advised me here to appeal but can't be asked - the VC staff is hit and miss big style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the trusted seller is not back then i'm not bothered. Also think I might pull out 2 bags I'm selling as they're super nice (I just felt bag overload) and new or great condition like Kelly and can't see them going to somebody for as you said quite likely Primark price. I'm reasonable when comes to sales - I need to take a cut but if the bag is new with all docs, I don't see a reason to drop 50% or more. Just had somebody begging me (literally) to sell them new LV Capucines PM at price x as they don't have more. I'm like - you can't afford this bag then. It's a pretty luxury bag the way it looks and I reckon you have to have a lifestyle (which i actually don't have, just love how the bag was made lol)



Oh the buyer changed her mind? I never saw that option when I bought something, but if your rate was 100% and this was the 1st sale, I am sure they don't downgrade in retrospect.

As for appealing, seriously, I doubt it works, as I said, the lady I talked to totally agreed with me after looking at the shoes, they are still listed as pink, you might as well not bother.

Tbh I always think designer items are like cars, even if you don't drive them, the moment they are out of the shop they have lost value dramatically, unless it is a limited item everybody wants, if I would have to pay close to retail, I would go and buy it from the shop, where I get all the trimmings, guarantee, the full shopping experience and not something somebody else had before me, I honestly don't mind 2nd hand especially for stuff I am planning to use a lot, I really wouldn't have the patience for a bag that I can't use or put on the floor because I am terrified of a scuff on the bottom or a scratch, where is the point in having a bag that you can't use?

Not being mean or nasty, but unless it is a rare article that I absolutely want, I would pay maximum 70% if I am buying from a private seller online for a bag even if described as new, because the sale is final, I do not have the guarantee the retailer usually gives, I do not get the shopping experience as in walking into the shop, touching, seeing different items, comparing colours, etc, which for me is actually most of the fun.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Oh the buyer changed her mind? I never saw that option when I bought something, but if your rate was 100% and this was the 1st sale, I am sure they don't downgrade in retrospect.
> 
> As for appealing, seriously, I doubt it works, as I said, the lady I talked to totally agreed with me after looking at the shoes, they are still listed as pink, you might as well not bother.
> 
> Tbh I always think designer items are like cars, even if you don't drive them, the moment they are out of the shop they have lost value dramatically, unless it is a limited item everybody wants, if I would have to pay close to retail, I would go and buy it from the shop, where I get all the trimmings, guarantee, the full shopping experience and not something somebody else had before me, I honestly don't mind 2nd hand especially for stuff I am planning to use a lot, I really wouldn't have the patience for a bag that I can't use or put on the floor because I am terrified of a scuff on the bottom or a scratch, where is the point in having a bag that you can't use?
> 
> Not being mean or nasty, but unless it is a rare article that I absolutely want, I would pay maximum 70% if I am buying from a private seller online for a bag even if described as new, because the sale is final, I do not have the guarantee the retailer usually gives, I do not get the shopping experience as in walking into the shop, touching, seeing different items, comparing colours, etc, which for me is actually most of the fun.



I vaguely remember the buyer asked in the comment and i didn't envisage my future career as a seller (sarcasm) and just was nice (regretted that as she turned out to be mean anyway). I pressed cancel so there was no option to ask for cancellation on buyers said. I was stupid. I just can't be asked to now ask after 3 years to sort it out - also i don't seem to have the trusted seller status for unknown reason (discussed above) so possibly doesn't matter.

On the 70% note I agree with you- I actually set the price of the Capucines at £2500 (which is roughly 70% of the original price). This is a specific situation (so is the Kelly's) - as much as I don't care about selling cheap newish Chloe or Celine (my mistake to buy them), these particular bags are beautiful and luxurious, especially LV is superbly made. 
I had a stupid evening in Warsaw and convinced myself I don't need Hermes bag and Capucines will be great alternative and as was flying in the morning, there was no way to stop me from doing it and coming back eg. next day. Then found a nice pre-owned Kelly in a good shape in a reputable store with returns (important as I needed time to authenticate) and decided to buy regardless the LV. And THEN finally I got into Hermes game and possibly will be offered a Kelly so I don't need 3 bags of that type (elegant top handle) however just can't imagine some person getting it for 30% of the price (that sort of offers I get). I don't care, I'll just give it to family or a friend but people who try get into this kind of bags have to be able to afford them (so begging me is a no no). I never come across deals like that so maybe I'm just bitter and twisted ).
The main caveat of selling preowned is that either you'll share £ with VC or other consignment and they're like harpies or risk selling yourself but the scamming got to the next level so...If there was not hefty commission, I'd be more open to further price drops. 
As I said, I won't buy this stuff anymore. Was a bit foolish and inexperienced - the myth of not losing money on LV/Chanel/Hermes is still strong (literally came across this stupidity on polish vlog today and can't be asked to explain the reality of selling designer stuff) and I was stupid to not realise before doing impulse purchases (also early VC experience was rather good - people would buy a bag straight away at decent price which totally fooled me).


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I vaguely remember the buyer asked in the comment and i didn't envisage my future career as a seller (sarcasm) and just was nice (regretted that as she turned out to be mean anyway). I pressed cancel so there was no option to ask for cancellation on buyers said. I was stupid. I just can't be asked to now ask after 3 years to sort it out - also i don't seem to have the trusted seller status for unknown reason (discussed above) so possibly doesn't matter.
> 
> On the 70% note I agree with you- I actually set the price of the Capucines at £2500 (which is roughly 70% of the original price). This is a specific situation (so is the Kelly's) - as much as I don't care about selling cheap newish Chloe or Celine (my mistake to buy them), these particular bags are beautiful and luxurious, especially LV is superbly made.
> I had a stupid evening in Warsaw and convinced myself I don't need Hermes bag and Capucines will be great alternative and as was flying in the morning, there was no way to stop me from doing it and coming back eg. next day. Then found a nice pre-owned Kelly in a good shape in a reputable store with returns (important as I needed time to authenticate) and decided to buy regardless the LV. And THEN finally I got into Hermes game and possibly will be offered a Kelly so I don't need 3 bags of that type (elegant top handle) however just can't imagine some person getting it for 30% of the price (that sort of offers I get). I don't care, I'll just give it to family or a friend but people who try get into this kind of bags have to be able to afford them (so begging me is a no no). I never come across deals like that so maybe I'm just bitter and twisted ).
> The main caveat of selling preowned is that either you'll share £ with VC or other consignment and they're like harpies or risk selling yourself but the scamming got to the next level so...If there was not hefty commission, I'd be more open to further price drops.
> As I said, I won't buy this stuff anymore. Was a bit foolish and inexperienced - the myth of not losing money on LV/Chanel/Hermes is still strong (literally came across this stupidity on polish vlog today and can't be asked to explain the reality of selling designer stuff) and I was stupid to not realise before doing impulse purchases (also early VC experience was rather good - people would buy a bag straight away at decent price which totally fooled me).



Ah OK, that makes sense, I was totally wondering if I had missed those options.

As for the trusted seller status, I think that will be back but they just muck around with the software, apparently it is back on some apps but not on the web.

Actually VC have dropped the commission to 15% so it makes more sense to buy there, if you're OK with giving your bank account, Joli Closet also has a reasonable commission and they are superb to deal with, which could be another option. Dealing with VC seems to be so impersonal, you can talk to a person, they understand it is a mistake on their part, but they can't do anything as apparently they only handle phone calls... I had the issue when an item I bought had slipped through, after talking to my CC company, they did decide to check the item again and I was refunded, but on the phone got nowhere.

Kelly really isn't hard to sell, and I do still regret that I couldn't sell my Birkin because the dog ate it


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Actually VC have dropped the commission to 15% so it makes more sense to buy there, if you're OK with giving your bank account, Joli Closet also has a reasonable commission and they are superb to deal with, which could be another option. Dealing with VC seems to be so impersonal, you can talk to a person, they understand it is a mistake on their part, but they can't do anything as apparently they only handle phone calls... I had the issue when an item I bought had slipped through, after talking to my CC company, they did decide to check the item again and I was refunded, but on the phone got nowhere.
> 
> Kelly really isn't hard to sell, and I do still regret that I couldn't sell my Birkin because the dog ate it



I get the money via Paypal and it's in £, no conversion (conversion is made on VC site but I don't want to think about it lol). Might try JC - read your comments about them, think though it's not as fast as VC (but I'm not desperate).
On the Kelly note- I put it for sale with ugly pictures in March and there was a lot of demand, decided to keep it then though (in the meantime Hermes wanted to sell me a new one without purchase history). 3-4 months later the demand is 0 (offers were tragic, like £4k for black non vintage, non box Kelly 32 in excellent condition with everything but receipt - other Kellys, even old ones are listed for £8k which I understand is unreasonable), then Designer Exchange drops their valuation by £1k vs March and says the demand is this and this, finally the shop I bought the Kelly from quoted me £2k lower than I bought (which makes me a complete idiot though I did research options and £6k was sensible especially with the ability to inspect and return). Not sure how demand for Kelly 32 would drop within a few months but who knows ( I can imagine over longer period yes, for sure).


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I get the money via Paypal and it's in £, no conversion (conversion is made on VC site but I don't want to think about it lol). Might try JC - read your comments about them, think though it's not as fast as VC (but I'm not desperate).
> On the Kelly note- I put it for sale with ugly pictures in March and there was a lot of demand, decided to keep it then though (in the meantime Hermes wanted to sell me a new one without purchase history). 3-4 months later the demand is 0 (offers were tragic, like £4k for black non vintage, non box Kelly 32 in excellent condition with everything but receipt - other Kellys, even old ones are listed for £8k which I understand is unreasonable), then Designer Exchange drops their valuation by £1k vs March and says the demand is this and this, finally the shop I bought the Kelly from quoted me £2k lower than I bought (which makes me a complete idiot though I did research options and £6k was sensible especially with the ability to inspect and return). Not sure how demand for Kelly 32 would drop within a few months but who knows ( I can imagine over longer period yes, for sure).



It totally depends, I usually list on both, some items sold faster there than on VC, others faster on VC...

Good pictures are always important, if I was you, I would pull it, take really good pictures and try again on several sites, since you had it authenticated, I would offer that to the site but not mention it.

Vide also offers 15% but I would pay the 30 Euros extra (they also offer payment via PP) so it gets an additional authentication by them and you do not have to deal with buyer and nobody can switch it, if you sell via HEWI, definitely take pics with the mobile when you package and send for the same reason.

Btw haven't heard about the drop in Kellys, got a few friends who love them (not too keen on them myself) and none of them has reported that there was a price drop or that there are more in store


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> It totally depends, I usually list on both, some items sold faster there than on VC, others faster on VC...
> 
> Good pictures are always important, if I was you, I would pull it, take really good pictures and try again on several sites, since you had it authenticated, I would offer that to the site but not mention it.
> 
> Vide also offers 15% but I would pay the 30 Euros extra (they also offer payment via PP) so it gets an additional authentication by them and you do not have to deal with buyer and nobody can switch it, if you sell via HEWI, definitely take pics with the mobile when you package and send for the same reason.
> 
> Btw haven't heard about the drop in Kellys, got a few friends who love them (not too keen on them myself) and none of them has reported that there was a price drop or that there are more in store


Yeah, I’ve changed pictures (copied the style and angles from really popular one lol) and now this is funny - had this Kelly listed 2 times (2x pulled it out was still hesitant). 3rd time then, better pictures but very clear around areas needed for authentication and to demonstrate the condition and VC says it’s not meeting the conditions of the brand (=it’s fake). I submitted it next day and it went in within 1 hour with no asks for receipt etc. I mean... I’m scared to send the bag to them then if their authenticators are that consistent (the bag was authenticated by THE expert in the H field so I’m confident).
Think I might keep it. Would send it to spa (that is an authentication point as well) but the condition is too good and H SA told me it’s too early


----------



## Gabs007

Oh heck you got f...wit then, the approval process is totally funny, I bought a mannequin when a shop closed down, proper one like they have in shop windows, nos sometimes my pictures get rejected on VC because they are apparently not taken privately, OK, I use a good Nikon and a white wall as a background and "Blinky" (named the mannequin as that as she is so blinding white)...

Funny enough when I photographed a jacked on it, Rebelle told me they can see genitals on the doll, I mean I have never ever seen a mannequin with genital, they are all like Barbie...


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Oh heck you got f...wit then, the approval process is totally funny, I bought a mannequin when a shop closed down, proper one like they have in shop windows, nos sometimes my pictures get rejected on VC because they are apparently not taken privately, OK, I use a good Nikon and a white wall as a background and "Blinky" (named the mannequin as that as she is so blinding white)...
> 
> Funny enough when I photographed a jacked on it, Rebelle told me they can see genitals on the doll, I mean I have never ever seen a mannequin with genital, they are all like Barbie...


Lol
Guess the approval to go to the website is easier to fix, not sure I want to send the bag to them in case it actually sells. God knows who will look at the bag - the trustpilot reviews suggest they have incidents of deeming a legit item fake (still they let go fakes)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Lol
> Guess the approval to go to the website is easier to fix, not sure I want to send the bag to them in case it actually sells. God knows who will look at the bag - the trustpilot reviews suggest they have incidents of deeming a legit item fake (still they let go fakes)



I wouldn't trust Trustpilot at all, I had problems with sites where the sites responded and admitted that there was a problem with the IT or that something went wrong, the reviews disappeared because their "automated system" could not verify (you know with the number of the item or delivery number) and if you send them the proof of it, you never ever hear back. Trustpilot is about as shady as it can get, if you pay them enough your bad reviews disappear


----------



## Romar

Gabs007 said:


> I think they have removed the trusted seller status completely? I sold 3 items and they passed, all of the sudden the trusted seller status is gone and I do not see it on other people's profiles anymore?
> 
> In all honesty, it is hit and miss with VC and I wish they would sort things out, but the whole thing with them is, it is so hard to get to a person, if you talk the customer service and they agree, that still doesn't change a thing as the other parts do not seem to be connected, a bit like a company where different departments do not work together?
> 
> I totally understand how people can get frustrated, atm I am just at the point that I think, if something sells, great, I put it on for the lowest price I am willing to take, if it doesn't sell for that price, cool, I give it to a friend or charity,
> 
> At the moment I think it is hit and miss and them floundering around


----------



## Romar

@Gabs007 :Now you mention it: Just checked, both on the website and on IPhone/IPAD app: All “recommended” or “trusted” seller status have disappeared.
I buy regularly from VC; only from sellers I have bought from before and who have a recommended status of 98% or higher: all these have disappeared.
Hopefully it’s only a hick-up and will be re-instated soon.


----------



## Gabs007

Romar said:


> @Gabs007 :Now you mention it: Just checked, both on the website and on IPhone/IPAD app: All “recommended” or “trusted” seller status have disappeared.
> I buy regularly from VC; only from sellers I have bought from before and who have a recommended status of 98% or higher: all these have disappeared.
> Hopefully it’s only a hick-up and will be re-instated soon.



I was a bit shocked because apart from the shoes everything went through, the shoes still annoy me, nude is so not pink, but even with that it was 25 things that I sold and they all went through without a hitch, then the trusted seller status disappeared, but not just with me, with about everyone else as well, for most people it must look like you have done something wrong


----------



## Romar

Gabs007 said:


> I was a bit shocked because apart from the shoes everything went through, the shoes still annoy me, nude is so not pink, but even with that it was 25 things that I sold and they all went through without a hitch, then the trusted seller status disappeared, but not just with me, with about everyone else as well, for most people it must look like you have done something wrong


Just checked several of my “regular sellers” who all had the “recommended seller” status and a score of 98% and 100% -just like I had-: Everybody is now only an “individual seller” and no longer “recommended” and all percentages have disappeared...
I think it’s a rather worrying situation: I’d rather not buy from sellers who have sold a lot, but do not have the “trusted seller” status, because I sense something must be wrong...
Hopefully it’s only a computer glitch....


----------



## Gabs007

Romar said:


> Just checked several of my “regular sellers” who all had the “recommended seller” status and a score of 98% and 100% -just like I had-: Everybody is now only an “individual seller” and no longer “recommended” and all percentages have disappeared...
> I think it’s a rather worrying situation: I’d rather not buy from sellers who have sold a lot, but do not have the “trusted seller” status, because I sense something must be wrong...
> Hopefully it’s only a computer glitch....



Tbh I think it totally depends on the mood of the person doing the QC, in general I think hardly anybody would try and sell a fake when the items are checked, it might happen on rare occasions and we hear a lot about it, but you would have to be crazy to run that risk and lose your trusted seller status.


----------



## Annie J

Romar said:


> Just checked several of my “regular sellers” who all had the “recommended seller” status and a score of 98% and 100% -just like I had-: Everybody is now only an “individual seller” and no longer “recommended” and all percentages have disappeared...
> I think it’s a rather worrying situation: I’d rather not buy from sellers who have sold a lot, but do not have the “trusted seller” status, because I sense something must be wrong...
> Hopefully it’s only a computer glitch....


Hi @Romar, yes, I’ve sold over 150 items and have a 100% QC rate and my recommended flag/symbol has disappeared along with everyone else’s (one item out of all those was picked up as having an almost invisible minor internal non-load-bearing single stitch issue but the buyer still accepted it anyway because she could see it was nothing, therefore no reduction to my 100% compliance rate).  That matters to me too.  I agree, high sales number/no recommended status makes me wary of buying from a private seller (and therefore people wary of buying from me if they think I’m not recommended at the moment).  I’m not so worried with a professional because you can return anyway.

They’ve made a lot of improvements to the system lately so I imagine it’s another part of that: lower commission/lowered prices, paying sellers quicker, ironed out some new listings display issues, better editorials, I also noticed they are sending reminders to ship via the app earlier and more frequently. I’m hoping that one’s a prelude to making the seller shipping window shorter; everybody hates that 30-day thing, even customer service have mentioned it to me, it clogs things up and they don’t like having to defend a slow seller to an annoyed buyer, when the seller’s obviously vanished or is stringing it out to see if a higher price can be got elsewhere before the late deadline.

I wouldn’t imagine they will remove the recommended status because it works for them as well as for buyers and attracts good sellers. I sell more than I buy, but it certainly makes a difference to my choice when I do buy. Maybe they’re going to make it more accurate or clear. I’m thinking about all the speculation in this thread about what the status means and how you get it!  Part of the status depends on replying to messages quickly, and sometimes when I’ve been browsing I’ve noticed people who do reply, but reply really unhelpfully or even quite objectionably, which put me off buying from them, but not everyone will have looked hard enough to notice that, so I wondered if they might start monitoring what is in the messages a bit better, as that’s a bit of a loophole.  I just hope they’re not going to make us all start from scratch with the status in order to weed out recently inactive sellers who had the status from years ago, or anyone else who somehow had it but shouldn’t have it any more!  I’ve been holding back on listing a few high value items and I want my status and percentage there to help me sell them.

I hope they prove me right about it being a stage in a change. I might leave it a few days then I’ll check with them if it doesn’t come back or hasn’t been replaced with something new.  If anyone here finds out maybe they could post it? My guess is it’s not a glitch; I couldn’t sign into the app or the website for an hour or two the other night and when that has happened before they have come back with some change, so it must have been to do with installing the new software, and the IT probably isn’t possible to change in one go.  The status didn’t disappear in one go; it went first on the desktop site, then on the iPad app, then on the iPhone app, which makes me think it’s probably another staged change. The other ‘glitches’ recently did get sorted out.

I might wait till it’s clear before making new listings as I don’t want to miss out on the advantage of my status while new items are near the top.  Though I’ve continued to make sales this weekend anyway so at least people are still buying.


----------



## Gabs007

I think at the moment the inmates have taken over the asylum, I keep getting some crazy person posting on a Burberry trenchcoat that she is willing to offer me 35 Euros, I first replied that I am not taking offers, which she can see because the offers function is switched off,  because I am listing it already cheap, but she is persistent. I told her about 3 times "no thank you" but she continues. Why do they think somebody does switch off offers?


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Hi @Romar,
> 
> I might wait till it’s clear before making new listings as I don’t want to miss out on the advantage of my status while new items are near the top.  Though I’ve continued to make sales this weekend anyway so at least people are still buying.



The trusted seller thing never bothered me at all when I bought, I pay with a CC, if they don't send I get the refund, if I get an item that slipped through, I can raise it with my credit card company... Maybe they got rid of it for good? Because it really doesn't serve much purpose anyway


----------



## Romar

Gabs007 said:


> The trusted seller thing never bothered me at all when I bought, I pay with a CC, if they don't send I get the refund, if I get an item that slipped through, I can raise it with my credit card company... Maybe they got rid of it for good? Because it really doesn't serve much purpose anyway


----------



## Romar

Romar said:


> @Gabs007: I don’t entirely agree with you. To me it matters if a seller has a trusted status.
> And yes: I received a few -super-fakes from VC: all bought from non-trusted sellers.  In all but one case VC reimbursed my money; however: all items I sent back for a second inspection and which were declared as “pas confirmé” at the second QC were put on sale again as “ready to ship”.
> That made me decide only to buy from a “recommended seller” with high percentage score.
> And indeed: I always receive answers quickly and have not been sold a non-authentic item ever since.
> I always do my homework very carefully before I buy and if the seller does not respond within appr. 12 hours, I back off.
> Having said so: The notifications of comments to my e-mail now only appear almost one day after they have been posted by the seller. Suppose that that is another glitch?
> Also: I read in an earlier thread that VC only confirms receipt of an item 3 till 4 days after it has indeed been received.
> I usually ask the seller for the track&tracenumber and I could see that it had been received, but no confirmation from VC till appr. 4 days later..... Happened 3 times in the last month or so.
> So: All in all, in my opinon things are not improving with the new system.
> Fingers crossed that it will only be temporarily.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> The trusted seller thing never bothered me at all when I bought, I pay with a CC, if they don't send I get the refund, if I get an item that slipped through, I can raise it with my credit card company... Maybe they got rid of it for good? Because it really doesn't serve much purpose anyway






I agree with you, @Romar , I like the recommended status.  When I’m buying it’s another layer of reassurance on top of QC and any credit card or PayPal protection, and as the status includes that the seller is quick to ship it gives me some indication that I won’t be waiting for ages. That might matter to me or another buyer because I or they might want to make an alternative purchase if the original one never shows up, but will want to avoid the situation of ending up with two of the same and having to resell one. Recommended status can’t guarantee that the seller won’t depart from their norm next time and take longer to ship, but there’s a bit more chance of the buyer avoiding the annoyance. If they reduce the shipping window, though, this bit would become less relevant. 

I also know I’ll get my money back one way or the other in the event that something not as described did slip through (though it’s never happened to me), as you say @Gabs007 , but nobody really wants the hassle of a credit card or PayPal dispute so I’d rather have had another chance to avoid that situation from the beginning. 

When I’m _selling_ it’s positive payback for being a fair and honest seller and makes people more likely to buy my items than those of a non-recommended seller.  So I hope that they put it back, or something like it.  We’re possibly all getting ahead of ourselves anyway, it’s only been a day or two so far and those IT changes take a little time to implement. 

Maybe they will purge the bad or inactive sellers from there site completely. That would be useful but it still wouldn’t cover every base because it’s difficult to stop people setting up a new account with a different ID. A really dishonest seller wouldn’t easily be able to get recommended status doing that because they’d have to start over every time they got closed down for selling something dodgy or shipping slowly. So although it’s a bit rough on good sellers who just haven’t sold much yet (and is a reason I would never say never about buying from a non-recommended seller with a low sales count), it does give the recommended status some positive meaning.  Probably tying each seller account to a verified bank account could help stop some of that, but that would be unwelcome to some like me, because I don’t really want my bank details handled by a non-financial institution, regardless of how easily that information is available from a cheque or similar. They also have additional information such as my postal address which a cheque wouldn’t give. It’s the jigsaw identification thing, and I’ve had identity theft happen more than once already despite how careful I am.  I avoid direct debit forms whenever I can, too. The less information out there, the safer my money.  Too many companies who stored my information have already had data breaches. 

Yes, the delay between tracking showing delivery to Vestiaire Collective and the acknowledgement by them of receipt from sellers is a new thing and I presume it’s because they’ve had increased sale volume since the commission/price changes. I hope it’s temporary because it can make both seller and buyer worry. Items I’ve sent this week have been acknowledged and passed QC much quicker, though, almost back to normal, so maybe they’re starting to catch up.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4463443
> 
> 
> I agree with you, @Romar , I like the recommended status.  When I’m buying it’s another layer of reassurance on top of QC and any credit card or PayPal protection, and as the status includes that the seller is quick to ship it gives me some indication that I won’t be waiting for ages. That might matter to me or another buyer because I or they might want to make an alternative purchase if the original one never shows up, but will want to avoid the situation of ending up with two of the same and having to resell one. Recommended status can’t guarantee that the seller won’t depart from their norm next time and take longer to ship, but there’s a bit more chance of the buyer avoiding the annoyance. If they reduce the shipping window, though, this bit would become less relevant.
> 
> I also know I’ll get my money back one way or the other in the event that something not as described did slip through (though it’s never happened to me), as you say @Gabs007 , but nobody really wants the hassle of a credit card or PayPal dispute so I’d rather have had another chance to avoid that situation from the beginning.
> 
> When I’m _selling_ it’s positive payback for being a fair and honest seller and makes people more likely to buy my items than those of a non-recommended seller.  So I hope that they put it back, or something like it.  We’re possibly all getting ahead of ourselves anyway, it’s only been a day or two so far and those IT changes take a little time to implement.
> 
> Maybe they will purge the bad or inactive sellers from there site completely. That would be useful but it still wouldn’t cover every base because it’s difficult to stop people setting up a new account with a different ID. A really dishonest seller wouldn’t easily be able to get recommended status doing that because they’d have to start over every time they got closed down for selling something dodgy or shipping slowly. So although it’s a bit rough on good sellers who just haven’t sold much yet (and is a reason I would never say never about buying from a non-recommended seller with a low sales count), it does give the recommended status some positive meaning.  Probably tying each seller account to a verified bank account could help stop some of that, but that would be unwelcome to some like me, because I don’t really want my bank details handled by a non-financial institution, regardless of how easily that information is available from a cheque or similar. They also have additional information such as my postal address which a cheque wouldn’t give. It’s the jigsaw identification thing, and I’ve had identity theft happen more than once already despite how careful I am.  I avoid direct debit forms whenever I can, too. The less information out there, the safer my money.  Too many companies who stored my information have already had data breaches.
> 
> Yes, the delay between tracking showing delivery to Vestiaire Collective and the acknowledgement by them of receipt from sellers is a new thing and I presume it’s because they’ve had increased sale volume since the commission/price changes. I hope it’s temporary because it can make both seller and buyer worry. Items I’ve sent this week have been acknowledged and passed QC much quicker, though, almost back to normal, so maybe they’re starting to catch up.



Tbh the best experiences I made on there when buying where new sellers without the trusted seller status, they were the fastest to ship and the items were in really tip top condition, I often think that maybe the trusted sellers have become a bit too secure? As for slipping through, that makes little difference if it is from a trusted seller or a somebody who is not a trusted seller. Having said that, that is why I like buying on Joli a lot, if you send a fake item, they will report it, you have to give them documentation of who you are and a bank account, so it is not quite that easy to just start a new account. As a buyer that is added security for me, because I don't think anybody is risking a law suit from the manufacturer and a hefty ding from the French authorities (they are quite sharp when it comes to fakes), which then will find it's way on your record, because at the moment the UK is still part of the EU. Somebody complained (I think it was you) that they want too much information, as I said, I like that they do want that much information, it makes it much more unlikely that people even try to sell fakes.

As for the hassle, well, since I only use the disposable income for shopping fashion, it really isn't that big a deal to ring up my CC company and say "Look, I got sent a fake, I want this payment disputed" only had to do it once and it really was not much hassle, 6 weeks later I had the money back.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh the best experiences I made on there when buying where new sellers without the trusted seller status, they were the fastest to ship and the items were in really tip top condition, I often think that maybe the trusted sellers have become a bit too secure? As for slipping through, that makes little difference if it is from a trusted seller or a somebody who is not a trusted seller.



No it doesn’t make a difference to the odd thing slipping through, like I said, it’s just another layer of reassurance that my purchase is more likely to be hassle free. I wouldn’t generalise that trusted sellers “have become a bit too secure”, I have had only good experiences with trusted sellers, and we’ve seen in this forum that some people have lost their trusted status, which is rotten for them, but reassuring for the rest of us that the status stays up to date as long as the seller is still active.  I have also had good experiences with non-recommended sellers, but my only few ‘bad’ (i.e. less than entirely smooth) experiences were with non-recommended ones (Vestiaire sorted out the issues). I like having the status so people can see what percentage of my quite high number of sales has been compliant and that I’m quick to ship: it probably increases and speeds up my sales.

The whole thing’s pretty academic anyway, I hope they bring it back or something like it, but we can debate it here till the cows come home and it won’t make any difference because we are not running Vestiaire Collective, lol!



Gabs007 said:


> . Somebody complained (I think it was you) that they want too much information, as I said, I like that they do want that much information, it makes it much more unlikely that people even try to sell fakes.
> 
> As for the hassle, well, since I only use the disposable income for shopping fashion, it really isn't that big a deal to ring up my CC company and say "Look, I got sent a fake, I want this payment disputed" only had to do it once and it really was not much hassle, 6 weeks later I had the money back.



No, I didn’t “complain” that Joli Closet wanted too much information, I was comparing the options since we were chatting about it, and I said I prefer to use a PayPal option, and Vestiaire Collective offers both but Joli Closet only currently offers the bank payment. I don’t consider the tie to a bank account gives the shopper much additional protection, bearing in mind PayPal has to be tied to a validated bank account anyway - I would just rather take my chances with PayPal having the info because they are a regulated financial services provider, than with a company like Joli Closet or Vestiaire Collective who may have less expertise. In order to hold this information they too will have to comply with financial services requirements, but there’s more scope for error by adding yet another name to the list of people who hold my information and them not being expert in that area. But this is a personal choice; it’s not a complaint. I simply offered the observation actually that tying seller accounts to bank accounts could be another protection against bad sellers setting up multiple accounts (though people can pretty easily set up multiple bank accounts in different names anyway, or at least it’s not unheard of, especially when it comes to fraudsters), but I also mentioned that such multiple seller accounts might be of limited use to them as long as the recommended seller status can’t be repeatedly earned after just one or two sales which didn’t even meet QC. (Here’s a thought: I wonder if any of these companies check IP addresses for multiple accounts?  That would go some distance towards avoiding any fraudsters, I suppose!)

I _would_ find starting a CC dispute a hassle!  I’m spending quite enough time already just posting on this forum and I really must stop now I’m over my convalescence and have a lot less dead time, lol!!


----------



## aristomeow

...


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I _would_ find starting a CC dispute a hassle!  I’m spending quite enough time already just posting on this forum and I really must stop now I’m over my convalescence and have a lot less dead time, lol!!



Well, if a call to your bank is too much hassle, I had to do it once and it was remarkably hassle free, called the bank, explained I got a fake, they asked me to send them an email explaining how I know and pictures, that was it.


----------



## Gigi1

Ok so update on my purchase. My Chanel brooch arrived.Besutiful!  It took little bit longer than usual to receive, but not too long. Another happy purchase from VC.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Well, if a call to your bank is too much hassle, I had to do it once and it was remarkably hassle free, called the bank, explained I got a fake, they asked me to send them an email explaining how I know and pictures, that was it.


It’s the endless being put on hold by bank/CC and being passed from one call handler to another ... definitely worth avoiding in my opinion!  Maybe your bank doesn’t do that as much as the ones I use do!  The more layers of reassurance in the buying process I can find to ensure things don’t reach the point of needing to bother with all that, the better. One reason I would never buy or sell without a QC middleman, and any extra bits of help like ‘recommended seller’, so much the better.  The status hasn’t reappeared yet but some of the IT changes have taken a couple of weeks to get through the pipeline before, so I’m still hoping/expecting it to reappear in some form; I can’t see why they would abandon it. 

Meantime I’m utterly fed up with the Post Office; I shipped some items to Vestiaire last Friday, had receipts, but it was days before the Parcel Force tracking updated to show Parcel Force even had them, and they’re still in transit, it’s nothing to do with Vestiaire, I can see it. I just so much prefer the DHL service, but these items were under the threshold for that. I get that it’s disproportionately expensive to offer DHL collection for lower cost items.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Ok so update on my purchase. My Chanel brooch arrived.Besutiful!  It took little bit longer than usual to receive, but not too long. Another happy purchase from VC.


Nice to know you’re pleased with your brooch!  I do trust Vestiaire Collective but buying _anything_ pre-owned still has me holding my breath regardless!  I have an order arriving today and am crossing my fingers for a good purchase.  I’ve really no reason to suppose it won’t be, though; the only problem I ever had was the loss of a detachable part of an item at QC, but they did sort it out.

Where are you located?  I’m not surprised it took a bit longer than usual if they’ve got high volume, but more particularly because I shipped some sales at the Post Office in the UK last Friday and they took ages to get moving, according to the tracking. They still haven’t been delivered to Paris, according to the Parcel Force tracking.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> It’s the endless being put on hold by bank/CC and being passed from one call handler to another ... definitely worth avoiding in my opinion!  Maybe your bank doesn’t do that as much as the ones I use do!  The more layers of reassurance in the buying process I can find to ensure things don’t reach the point of needing to bother with all that, the better. One reason I would never buy or sell without a QC middleman, and any extra bits of help like ‘recommended seller’, so much the better.  The status hasn’t reappeared yet but some of the IT changes have taken a couple of weeks to get through the pipeline before, so I’m still hoping/expecting it to reappear in some form; I can’t see why they would abandon it.
> 
> Meantime I’m utterly fed up with the Post Office; I shipped some items to Vestiaire last Friday, had receipts, but it was days before the Parcel Force tracking updated to show Parcel Force even had them, and they’re still in transit, it’s nothing to do with Vestiaire, I can see it. I just so much prefer the DHL service, but these items were under the threshold for that. I get that it’s disproportionately expensive to offer DHL collection for lower cost items.



Nope, never got that with my bank, it took maybe 10 minutes to file the claim on the phone, that included security question, which transaction it was and the reason why I want to dispute it, then the eMail which took me another 10 minutes.

ParcelForce are a pain, I sometimes get the confirmation that the item has been received while it still looks as if it is still in transfer...

I'm currently dropping the prices of a lot of items, since up to 150 they charge the flat rate of 15 for selling, you get more if you sell for 150 than for 180...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I'm currently dropping the prices of a lot of items, since up to 150 they charge the flat rate of 15 for selling, you get more if you sell for 150 than for 180...


I noticed that too.

I think you’re in UK like me but are you selling in euros?  Because the fixed fee in UK is £13 up to £130 (big improvement as the old commission made lower cost items hardly worth selling). So the bracket in which it would be better to price at £130 is £131 - £156 (£98.25 - £117 earnings).

Above £156 the earnings start to increase again but it would seem worth pricing lower even above that for quicker sales with barely lower earnings. I guess it depends on your approach and whether you are selling in quantity. I don’t have much on right now, it mostly sold recently.

ETA: I assumed they’d done this to encourage lower pricing/higher sales in that bracket.


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Nice to know you’re pleased with your brooch!  I do trust Vestiaire Collective but buying _anything_ pre-owned still has me holding my breath regardless!  I have an order arriving today and am crossing my fingers for a good purchase.  I’ve really no reason to suppose it won’t be, though; the only problem I ever had was the loss of a detachable part of an item at QC, but they did sort it out.
> 
> Where are you located?  I’m not surprised it took a bit longer than usual if they’ve got high volume, but more particularly because I shipped some sales at the Post Office in the UK last Friday and they took ages to get moving, according to the tracking. They still haven’t been delivered to Paris, according to the Parcel Force tracking.


I know what you mean @Annie J its always a little bit of risk buying preowned, but I love some missed  pieces from earlier years collections . I do study the sellers well. I have been buying for years from different sites and really never had a real problem. I do mostly buy in very good condition, practically new or NWT only. I am in South Florida. But VC shipped fast . This time was the seller who didn’t ship right away. In the past orders, from VC, the sellers were shipping right away, within a day or two. But all is good. I will continue to shop on VC, especially once I start spending more time in Europe


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> I think you’re in UK like me but are you selling in euros?  Because the fixed fee in UK is £13 up to £130 (big improvement as the old commission made lower cost items hardly worth selling). So the bracket in which it would be better to price at £130 is £131 - £156 (£98.25 - £117 earnings).
> 
> Above £156 the earnings start to increase again but it would seem worth pricing lower even above that for quicker sales with barely lower earnings. I guess it depends on your approach and whether you are selling in quantity. I don’t have much on right now, it mostly sold recently.
> 
> ETA: I assumed they’d done this to encourage lower pricing/higher sales in that bracket.



I am moving away as soon as possible hence GBP are no use to me anyway, plus I want a more stable currency, if I would sell in GBP I would only have to exchange the money at a later date, making even more of a loss as the Pound seems to drop with regularity.

The VC website does start to really annoy me, you drop the price of items and it doesn't register or show


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I am moving away as soon as possible hence GBP are no use to me anyway, plus I want a more stable currency, if I would sell in GBP I would only have to exchange the money at a later date, making even more of a loss as the Pound seems to drop with regularity.
> 
> The VC website does start to really annoy me, you drop the price of items and it doesn't register or show


Ah ok so those numbers you have are the rough equivalent in euros as the pounds I had. 

I think the price changes show the next time the app/website refreshes, it can take a few minutes sometimes to appear properly. It’s like when you withdraw an item, doesn’t instantly look as if it’s been taken off, but if you try to take it off again, or change the price on it or similar, it says ‘item not found’ or something like that, so the change has been registered but doesn’t immediately appear.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> I know what you mean @Annie J its always a little bit of risk buying preowned, but I love some missed  pieces from earlier years collections . I do study the sellers well. I have been buying for years from different sites and really never had a real problem. I do mostly buy in very good condition, practically new or NWT only. I am in South Florida. But VC shipped fast . This time was the seller who didn’t ship right away. In the past orders, from VC, the sellers were shipping right away, within a day or two. But all is good. I will continue to shop on VC, especially once I start spending more time in Europe


My item arrived and I’m actually really pleased with it, it’s an absolute bargain!  As I buy a lot less often than I sell, I still always worry, though it’s always been fine!


----------



## bisousx

bisousx said:


> I appreciate your kind tone. And I think you are trying to help me but, after selling/buying online for over a decade with multiple platforms, my gut is telling me that the seller is stringing me along for whatever reason.  Probably because she can.
> 
> After going through all of her listings, I saw other buyers frantically asking her to reply after they purchased items and she would reply weeks later. Not a good sign, especially for a high price item.  I wouldn’t have cared if she drop shipped, or live super far from the post office or was simply too busy. As long as there is some communication on when she will ship, whereas she simply just says “sure I’ll ship asap”.  It’s not comforting for me unless I’m buying something inexpensive like a keychain.  I did see that there was a 30 day limit on shipping, but I signed up for the app, I mistakenly assumed that it included the time to ship the item, the time at Quality Control and then the time to arrive at my place.  I’ve emailed Vestiaire to ask them if they  could confirm that the package was on its way to their quality control since they sent a prepaid label. No response.
> 
> As the cutoff date grows close, I’ve accepted that I probably won’t receive my item but being strung along and eventually receiving a refund is much better than the Vestiaire alternative - receiving a fake handbag or having it in poorer condition than described with no recourse.



To update on my saga with Vestiaire...

Up until now, I have purchased 3 items from VC (Chanel handbag, Christian Louboutin boots and Valentino boots). Two of them arrived quickly and were as described, so I was happy.

My coveted Chanel handbag that I purchased from the Russian seller arrived to the Vestiaire HQ on the 29th day, so it went through inspection and was sent to me. 

The purse was, while authentic, significantly not as described. The listing stated that aside from missing 4-5 "cc"s from the bag, the handbag was in otherwise perfect condition (seller's words). (I used to own this same handbag before and understood how the "cc" can fall off with gentle wear, so I was OK with 4-5 cc's missing).

In reality, it was missing 9 ccs, the stitching that connects the two flaps is completely missing from the back of the bag on both sides (there are two holes in the back of the bag!) and there were deep dents/marks in the calfskin. The bottom of the purse had a deep crease and was bottoming out.

I was a little stunned that the discrepancies between the listing and actual item passed quality control, and emailed them my photos. After some back and forth, Vestiaire informed me that my only recourse is to relist the bag on Vestiaire.

Sad news, but I expected this from all that I've read online.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> To update on my saga with Vestiaire...
> 
> Up until now, I have purchased 3 items from VC (Chanel handbag, Christian Louboutin boots and Valentino boots). Two of them arrived quickly and were as described, so I was happy.
> 
> My coveted Chanel handbag that I purchased from the Russian seller arrived to the Vestiaire HQ on the 29th day, so it went through inspection and was sent to me.
> 
> The purse was, while authentic, significantly not as described. The listing stated that aside from missing 4-5 "cc"s from the bag, the handbag was in otherwise perfect condition (seller's words). (I used to own this same handbag before and understood how the "cc" can fall off with gentle wear, so I was OK with 4-5 cc's missing).
> 
> In reality, it was missing 9 ccs, the stitching that connects the two flaps is completely missing from the back of the bag on both sides (there are two holes in the back of the bag!) and there were deep dents/marks in the calfskin. The bottom of the purse had a deep crease and was bottoming out.
> 
> I was a little stunned that the discrepancies between the listing and actual item passed quality control, and emailed them my photos. After some back and forth, Vestiaire informed me that my only recourse is to relist the bag on Vestiaire.
> 
> Sad news, but I expected this from all that I've read online.


I’m really sorry to hear that, @bisousx, that’s very disappointing. I imagine they are justifying it on the general condition of the bag according with the specific ‘condition’ the seller selected?  I always hate to rely on that because it’s subjective, but if there are specifically more ‘CC’s missing than the seller specified, you should have your money back, and if I were you I would definitely pursue that point further with them, trying to get management involved. This is not fair if the bag definitely doesn’t match the description even if it matches the ‘condition’ criteria. Best of luck, it’s very annoying, and I hope you can get a good outcome.  I would have thought there is also the possibility of getting a refund via your credit card or PayPal as well?

ETA when I had my one similar situation, they offered me alternatives of either a return/refund, within 10 days or 2 weeks, can’t remember which now, or a reduction and a site credit.  I chose to go with the latter.  Mine was obviously missing an integral part (lost in QC) so it was clear.


----------



## bisousx

Annie J said:


> I’m really sorry to hear that, @bisousx, that’s very disappointing. I imagine they are justifying it on the general condition of the bag according with the specific ‘condition’ the seller selected?  I always hate to rely on that because it’s subjective, but if there are specifically more ‘CC’s missing than the seller specified, you should have your money back, and if I were you I would definitely pursue that point further with them, trying to get management involved. This is not fair if the bag definitely doesn’t match the description even if it matches the ‘condition’ criteria. Best of luck, it’s very annoying, and I hope you can get a good outcome.  I would have thought there is also the possibility of getting a refund via your credit card or PayPal as well?
> 
> ETA when I had my one similar situation, they offered me alternatives of either a return/refund, within 10 days or 2 weeks, can’t remember which now, or a reduction and a site credit.  I chose to go with the latter.  Mine was obviously missing an integral part (lost in QC) so it was clear.



A small reduction (at least to cover the missing stitches and perhaps cover an insert) would suffice for me. I will pursue it and update.


----------



## Annie J

Fingers crossed for you, @bisousx. I think the difficulty can sometimes come when Vestiaire applies the stated criteria that they state for condition, if it fights with info the seller wrote in the description.  I tend to ask for extra photos to pin it down, and it’s why I post so many photos when I’m selling, so nothing can be unexpected for the buyer even when the item meets the general condition criteria. But if she said 4-5 parts missing in the description, that ought to apply.  If it overall does meet the criteria for the general condition declared (very good, good or fair), I expect they’ll stick to that basis for passing it, but I would definitely pursue for a reduction based on the extra missing pieces. I worry _so_ much buying pre-owned, despite knowing how careful I am when I sell. I bought something quite expensive last week and was holding my breath that ‘very good’ met my perception of very good, and luckily it did, a few minor loose threads aside.  I do hope it goes well and you get an outcome that works for you. I look forward to your update!


----------



## fleurdeliv

I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...

In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?

And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.


----------



## nicole0612

fleurdeliv said:


> I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...
> 
> In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?
> 
> And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.


I wouldn’t worry yet. Vestiaire has a known issue where comments are not always sent to sellers, so she may not know that you have sent her messages since the first one. It actually happens to me all the time, and I just have to make a schedule to check my listings every couple of days to see if there any new questions. Also, the seller is not able to add more photos after a listing as sold, so that’s why she can’t add photos of the code. If she has misplaced the card that doesn’t mean that it’s necessarily fake, but if she stated in the listing that it included the card you will be able to get a refund because it will not pass quality control. I would suggest that you get it authenticated via photos to ease your mind, but if there is no photo of that serial number I doubt that any service will be able to authenticate it from the current listing. The way you describe for shipping is also not a concern, sometimes it takes quite a while to make it to their quality control office. The only point to stress is before the seller actually ships the bag, but your bag has already been shipped so it will get there sooner rather than later. Good luck!


----------



## Oikasecondhand

bisousx said:


> To update on my saga with Vestiaire...
> 
> Up until now, I have purchased 3 items from VC (Chanel handbag, Christian Louboutin boots and Valentino boots). Two of them arrived quickly and were as described, so I was happy.
> 
> My coveted Chanel handbag that I purchased from the Russian seller arrived to the Vestiaire HQ on the 29th day, so it went through inspection and was sent to me.
> 
> The purse was, while authentic, significantly not as described. The listing stated that aside from missing 4-5 "cc"s from the bag, the handbag was in otherwise perfect condition (seller's words). (I used to own this same handbag before and understood how the "cc" can fall off with gentle wear, so I was OK with 4-5 cc's missing).
> 
> In reality, it was missing 9 ccs, the stitching that connects the two flaps is completely missing from the back of the bag on both sides (there are two holes in the back of the bag!) and there were deep dents/marks in the calfskin. The bottom of the purse had a deep crease and was bottoming out.
> 
> I was a little stunned that the discrepancies between the listing and actual item passed quality control, and emailed them my photos. After some back and forth, Vestiaire informed me that my only recourse is to relist the bag on Vestiaire.
> 
> Sad news, but I expected this from all that I've read online.


Hi, 
We’re terribly sorry to hear about your experience! It is not fair how they told you to relist the bag instead of getting a refund. It can take months to get rid of an item or you’ll have to sell for really low...
We buy and also sell on VC for many years now. To be honest the standards of their curation team and compliance team have been gravely questioned by us in recent years.

On the curation team: The photos the sellers uploaded, while being extremely low in quality, sometimes somehow get passed by the curation team. It’s also frustrating to ask the seller for clear photos because the person either doesn’t know how, or the new photos aren’t approved for unknown reasons. Therefore, we always need to make triple sure not to bother, no matter how good deal it can be. If you insist to buy such items, you don’t have clear photos to inspect. Asking sellers questions usually don’t get you anywhere. It’s not worth the risk.

On the compliance team: There were many times we receive an item and realized the is not as described. We make sure to include screenshots of photos and descriptions when complaining to the customer service. We have long and frequent experiences dealing with them that 99% of the times we would get our refunds, and that 1% we had to relist the boots we bought. It may sound easy to say, but may we suggest you be really firm, very matter of fact, extremely persistent in pursuing a refund. They want to drag out the negotiations so you will settle for a relist in order to not be bothered anymore with the time spent. Don’t give up, be determined, it is not your fault it’s theirs. It’s not about the money it’s about principles. Don’t take **** from other ppl’s mistakes. 

Our other feedbacks: The app and the website have frequent glitches that in a few occasions cost us thousands euros of sales. When we complained, they said they would pass the issues to higher management to deal with. They have this policy of relying within 3 days but we still haven’t heard much from the “higher management” for weeks. We’re also very unsatisfied with its algorithm system under “New In” section. The “we love” items will forever stay on the top no matter many days have passed since the items have first been listed. Many times the same items they love will stay on top of all “new in“, “ready to ship”, and “We love” sections it is frustrating to have to scroll through the same things three times in order to see what really is new. It’s also very unfair to those who listed new items that aren’t “loved” by the curation team but loved by many potential buyers. 

With all being said, it seems services of such corporations (VC, REBELLE) all eventually would go downhill, just to see who dies down faster. So if we still need their service perhaps, especially sellers, we will have to pick the one with lower commissions, and more reliable shipping, literally the one making less mistakes. VC definitely wins on those, hence they still have business from us.


----------



## Gabs007

fleurdeliv said:


> I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...
> 
> In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?
> 
> And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.



As stated before, she might not have seen the comments, as for putting pictures of the authentication code online, a lot of sites actually do not want that because somebody selling a fake bag might just copy that, as for still being in transit after 3 days, totally normal.

How did you pay? If it was by credit card or PayPal, you can simply raise it with them if the item is fake or not as described. Though with PP if you claim fake, you will have to show evidence that it is (ie you will have to have it authenticated)

Seriously, bought quite a few things from there and had one issue that was resolved with a call to my bank and an email with pictures. Why don't you simply contact VC and say you worry about authenticity, then somebody there will mark it for double checking. 

The whole thing with cards etc, a lot of people really don't keep them, for example, I tend to toss them into a drawer, from time to time, I clear it out because I think it is just needless rubbish, which now comes back to bite me in the bum because I am getting rid of a ton of stuff due to a move. The things with card, they tend to go for more, which I noticed with a pair of Chanel glasses I bought while traveling, at home decided they didn't suit me, so sold them with the original packing, card, receipt, etc., they were snapped up literally in no time.

The odd item might slip through with VC, but they seem to have massively tightened up security and if something is not real, you can always demand that you get your money back. I seriously doubt somebody would try and sell a fake through a website where the items are manually checked and where they get fined for a fake... That would be the height of all stupidity.

When you buy 2nd hand, it is always a good idea to use a credit card or paypal, so you can raise a claim, I currently have an issue with eBay, bought a new DvF dress that was described as "new with tags" so paid accordingly (cheaper than in the shop but still significantly higher than a used item, 150 or so) and the dress is not new, the hems are ripped, on the pictures the dress is new, the one I got has the tag tied on by hand, marks and significant signs of wear, so I opened a dispute since the seller told me she doesn't do returns and I should get it dry cleaned and fixed


----------



## Oikasecondhand

fleurdeliv said:


> I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...
> 
> In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?
> 
> And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.


No, you’re not naive at all to shop on Vestiaire Collective. Welcome to the VC community! Good thing about buying on VC is their authentication process is very secure, so an item’s authenticity is never an issue. You can freely and safely shop from them. It’s also a very good cause to buy pre-loved and vintage. 
The only issue with them is usually the condition of an item. It’s not a frequent occurrence but it happened to 20% of our purchases the past year. In such a case in the future (we hope you’ll never have to encounter, but knowledge is key!), make sure you’ve seen enough photos before you make a purchase. Ask as many questions as you have before you click buy. Once you’ve purchased and received the bag, inspect if the condition is exactly as described in photos and words. There are always tiny differences an extra scratch, or a small crease, so those are actually acceptable. But if you find fabric snugs on multiple locations, hairballs, running seams, visible stains, huge differences in colors, and deeper scratches, that aren’t seen on photos nor are mentioned, that means the condition isn’t as it is listed, immediately email or call them. We usually take screenshots of the descriptions and photos, collage them side by side with photos of reality, and circle out the differences. Be firm and persistent and very matter of fact. They will suggest you to “relist” but don’t settle for their mistakes. Pursue a refund always. 
VC isn’t perfect at all, mistakes do occur and customer service quality do vary, but rest assured quality and authenticity are guaranteed. It’s the safest place to buy preloved luxury brands.


----------



## Annie J

fleurdeliv said:


> I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...
> 
> In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?
> 
> And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.



Agree with @Oikasecondhand, you’re not naive to buy there, most of us have very decent experiences on the whole, and there are protections too. That site does a massive amount of business and would have collapsed long ago if every poor review you read was representative of the bulk of transactions!  I have had plenty of good purchases and a lot of good sales.

In agreement with just about everything said here by @nicole0612 , @Oikasecondhand and @Gabs007.  I also think that some of the annoyances about VC in the past have been addressed by them recently and they’re still tightening things up, with some things in flux, so I do actually hope/expect it’ll continue to improve. @Oikasecondhand’s comments were addressed to a different poster but they’re worth a read in your case too. I’ll put my thoughts down in case it helps but will be repeating a lot already said.

You don’t mention whether you bought from a private or professional seller. If by chance it’s a professional seller you can return for any reason anyway, but if it’s not you should still be ok if the item is a fake.

As others have said, don’t worry too much about the card missing, that’s not particularly a sign of a fake. While I religiously keep authenticity cards of my new bags in the bags forever, many people lose or throw them away. Some brands don’t even have these cards anyway, as I understand it. Céline maybe??  Someone else may know. And it’s true people don’t like to post serial numbers because they can be stolen. My very best purchases with Vestiaire Collective have been bags - from Balenciaga, Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Fendi & Prada, and not a single one had the authenticity card. In fact, on one of them, VC contacted me to offer me the chance to refuse the bag because it didn’t have the card at QC, but the seller had not even offered it and I already knew that. Every one of the bags has been genuine, perfect and a good price. If I ever resell them it will have to be without cards, but they are a great deal. I sell much more than I buy, am a careful seller, and haven’t re-sold anything I’ve bought so far because it’s all been good. As you know the advice on this forum is always to authenticate before buying, but like you I’ve got excited and bought immediately so as not to lose the deal, then felt sick with fear that I’ve been foolish afterwards, but happily there was no need to.

Everyone who says a seller can’t upload photos after a sale is right, I’ve tried, and you can’t.

It’s true the seller may not see your messages, partly because there are occasional glitches, but also she may (rudely) have stopped bothering. This is annoying but not in itself a sign anything is wrong. Once I had a seller who was full of helpful chat before I purchased, didn’t answer anything after, eventually didn’t ship at all (guess she sold it for more elsewhere in the meantime), I automatically got my refund at the stated time.  Another time, with my loveliest bag from VC, the seller took maximum time to ship, stopped replying to my messages, and I was resigned to the eventual refund, but the bag came in before the deadline in the end and I have it happily in my wardrobe now.

It’s true that the potentially long transit ‘awaiting receipt’ thing is normal. Currently a seller has 4 weeks to get things to VC. I am speculating they will shorten this window sometime soon along with other improvements/changes they’re making because it would help prevent sellers hanging on to see if they can sell for more elsewhere, which is just mean to the buyer (I _never_ do that!!) and I doubt that it suits VC particularly either. But for now, it’s normal and chances are it will turn up soon. I sold a bundle of things over a week ago, shipped them same or next day, and they took over a week to reach Paris - during which time I received several reminders to ship from VC, even though I’d notified them I’d shipped.

If it _is_ a fake, it should not pass QC, but if somehow it nevertheless passes QC because it’s a super convincing one, you will be able to get a refund if you can show why you think it is not genuine. Vestiaire Collective will most likely do this quite readily themselves once you state your case. In the unlikely event both that it is a fake and that they don’t act appropriately, you can get it authenticated and insist on the refund. Paying via CC or PayPal gives you extra protections; you say you paid with Affirm and I don’t know what protections they offer, or whether you do it via Affirm with a CC so might have alternative routes?

Hopefully it will all turn out ok anyway, but if a problem remains, I’ve always had VC sort out any of the minor problems I’ve had (mostly with selling issues about pricing and uploading, only once about a purchase, or twice if you count the seller who never sent my item, but my refund was automatic). My belief is that a refund for an actual fake if it were to make it past QC would be pretty easy to sort out. I doubt you’ll have a problem with that, one way or another, but if you do find yourself with a situation that needs addressing, the advice @Oikasecondhand gave, about being persistent and starting off with a well-argued email with clear pictures, and if need be a report from an accepted authenticator, is very good. I would always email first, then follow up with a phone call to draw their attention to the email just after sending, so they have something to look at with all points clear.

And then this is a general observation I’ve sometimes wanted to make ... I have no doubt from your post that you are a very polite person and this _definitely_ isn’t directed at you ... Some people like to portray VC as scammers, and to say that VC have a non-refund policy in the case of fakes. They’re not, and that is not true. It’s probably all these posts that have made you worry. VC is not completely perfect, and may sometimes have aimed for the route of less hassle, in the past some (not all) CS people have been underpowered or under-empowered and consequently unengaged (they seem to be aiming to root this out now; I’ve spoken to some of them and they sound cheerful about it!), but at times I’ve wondered if there’s something else behind it in some cases. Bad reviews have probably worried you, but it’s probably not necessary. Sometimes I read posts here or on review sites from people who may (though sometimes not) have a fair grievance, but the manner in which they seem to have presented it to VC appears so belligerent, and often oddly inconsistent, that I can imagine it could make CS people feel suspicious and/or less committed to helping, and most of them are French, so if you speak in another language, I guess also that some nuances get lost in translation from time to time. This isn’t to say that they are not obliged to rectify a mistake on their part regardless of how a customer speaks to them, but sometimes I feel I can see why things might not go as smoothly as they always do for me!  I suspect also (as @Oikasecondhand observes) that grievances that people perceive VC of handling unsatisfactorily tend to be disputes over the condition of an item, because although there are stated criteria for the condition an item is sold as, it’s inevitably going to be subjective to some degree with pre-owned, mainly used goods. Although items should conform to or exceed both condition class and description - make sure you read the criteria - when the declared condition and the seller’s description seem to clash, there could be a grey area, and I’d be very careful about items like that before purchase, asking for extra photos etc. Then, in such cases, where there’s room for interpretation, people are always going to get CS on board more easily with pleasant persistence than with raging at them. I go for email first, absolute clarity and courtesy, and it’s never failed me yet, though I haven’t had any real problems with my purchases, and so my experience with this is mainly to do with selling issues.

I agree with @Oikasecondhand about the ‘We Love’ items because it’s a bit arbitrarily given to items and I get frustrated that my newly listed items are readily visible for less time if they haven’t got ‘We Love’. But I’m just an individual seller selling from my own wardrobe and I suppose it doesn’t impact me as much, and actually I’ve often sold things without ‘We Love’ quicker than things with it, so I don’t worry too much. And at the moment I’m a little unhappy that ‘recommend seller’ status has disappeared from the site, because I’m a recommended seller with a top QC rate, and (with provisos I’ve posted often before) on the whole I would prefer buying from other recommended sellers, though it’s also perfectly possible to have good experiences with non-recommended sellers. Still hoping it’s to do with all the current changes and will come back.

Good luck with your purchase, @fleurdeliv. I hope it’s all good, and if by any chance it’s not, there are loads of people here ready to help with follow-up.


----------



## Oikasecondhand

Annie J said:


> Agree with @Oikasecondhand, you’re not naive to buy there, most of us have very decent experiences on the whole, and there are protections too. That site does a massive amount of business and would have collapsed long ago if every poor review you read was representative of the bulk of transactions!  I have had plenty of good purchases and a lot of good sales.
> 
> In agreement with just about everything said here by @nicole0612 , @Oikasecondhand and @Gabs007.  I also think that some of the annoyances about VC in the past have been addressed by them recently and they’re still tightening things up, with some things in flux, so I do actually hope/expect it’ll continue to improve. @Oikasecondhand’s comments were addressed to a different poster but they’re worth a read in your case too. I’ll put my thoughts down in case it helps but will be repeating a lot already said.
> 
> You don’t mention whether you bought from a private or professional seller. If by chance it’s a professional seller you can return for any reason anyway, but if it’s not you should still be ok if the item is a fake.
> 
> As others have said, don’t worry too much about the card missing, that’s not particularly a sign of a fake. While I religiously keep authenticity cards of my new bags in the bags forever, many people lose or throw them away. Some brands don’t even have these cards anyway, as I understand it. Céline maybe??  Someone else may know. And it’s true people don’t like to post serial numbers because they can be stolen. My very best purchases with Vestiaire Collective have been bags - from Balenciaga, Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Fendi & Prada, and not a single one had the authenticity card. In fact, on one of them, VC contacted me to offer me the chance to refuse the bag because it didn’t have the card at QC, but the seller had not even offered it and I already knew that. Every one of the bags has been genuine, perfect and a good price. If I ever resell them it will have to be without cards, but they are a great deal. I sell much more than I buy, am a careful seller, and haven’t re-sold anything I’ve bought so far because it’s all been good. As you know the advice on this forum is always to authenticate before buying, but like you I’ve got excited and bought immediately so as not to lose the deal, then felt sick with fear that I’ve been foolish afterwards, but happily there was no need to.
> 
> Everyone who says a seller can’t upload photos after a sale is right, I’ve tried, and you can’t.
> 
> It’s true the seller may not see your messages, partly because there are occasional glitches, but also she may (rudely) have stopped bothering. This is annoying but not in itself a sign anything is wrong. Once I had a seller who was full of helpful chat before I purchased, didn’t answer anything after, eventually didn’t ship at all (guess she sold it for more elsewhere in the meantime), I automatically got my refund at the stated time.  Another time, with my loveliest bag from VC, the seller took maximum time to ship, stopped replying to my messages, and I was resigned to the eventual refund, but the bag came in before the deadline in the end and I have it happily in my wardrobe now.
> 
> It’s true that the potentially long transit ‘awaiting receipt’ thing is normal. Currently a seller has 4 weeks to get things to VC. I am speculating they will shorten this window sometime soon along with other improvements/changes they’re making because it would help prevent sellers hanging on to see if they can sell for more elsewhere, which is just mean to the buyer (I _never_ do that!!) and I doubt that it suits VC particularly either. But for now, it’s normal and chances are it will turn up soon. I sold a bundle of things over a week ago, shipped them same or next day, and they took over a week to reach Paris - during which time I received several reminders to ship from VC, even though I’d notified them I’d shipped.
> 
> If it _is_ a fake, it should not pass QC, but if somehow it nevertheless passes QC because it’s a super convincing one, you will be able to get a refund if you can show why you think it is not genuine. Vestiaire Collective will most likely do this quite readily themselves once you state your case. In the unlikely event both that it is a fake and that they don’t act appropriately, you can get it authenticated and insist on the refund. Paying via CC or PayPal gives you extra protections; you say you paid with Affirm and I don’t know what protections they offer, or whether you do it via Affirm with a CC so might have alternative routes?
> 
> Hopefully it will all turn out ok anyway, but if a problem remains, I’ve always had VC sort out any of the minor problems I’ve had (mostly with selling issues about pricing and uploading, only once about a purchase, or twice if you count the seller who never sent my item, but my refund was automatic). My belief is that a refund for an actual fake if it were to make it past QC would be pretty easy to sort out. I doubt you’ll have a problem with that, one way or another, but if you do find yourself with a situation that needs addressing, the advice @Oikasecondhand gave, about being persistent and starting off with a well-argued email with clear pictures, and if need be a report from an accepted authenticator, is very good. I would always email first, then follow up with a phone call to draw their attention to the email just after sending, so they have something to look at with all points clear.
> 
> And then this is a general observation I’ve sometimes wanted to make ... I have no doubt from your post that you are a very polite person and this _definitely_ isn’t directed at you ... Some people like to portray VC as scammers, and to say that VC have a non-refund policy in the case of fakes. They’re not, and that is not true. It’s probably all these posts that have made you worry. VC is not completely perfect, and may sometimes have aimed for the route of less hassle, in the past some (not all) CS people have been underpowered or under-empowered and consequently unengaged (they seem to be aiming to root this out now; I’ve spoken to some of them and they sound cheerful about it!), but at times I’ve wondered if there’s something else behind it in some cases. Bad reviews have probably worried you, but it’s probably not necessary. Sometimes I read posts here or on review sites from people who may (though sometimes not) have a fair grievance, but the manner in which they seem to have presented it to VC appears so belligerent, and often oddly inconsistent, that I can imagine it could make CS people feel suspicious and/or less committed to helping, and most of them are French, so if you speak in another language, I guess also that some nuances get lost in translation from time to time. This isn’t to say that they are not obliged to rectify a mistake on their part regardless of how a customer speaks to them, but sometimes I feel I can see why things might not go as smoothly as they always do for me!  I suspect also (as @Oikasecondhand observes) that grievances that people perceive VC of handling unsatisfactorily tend to be disputes over the condition of an item, because although there are stated criteria for the condition an item is sold as, it’s inevitably going to be subjective to some degree with pre-owned, mainly used goods. Although items should conform to or exceed both condition class and description - make sure you read the criteria - when the declared condition and the seller’s description seem to clash, there could be a grey area, and I’d be very careful about items like that before purchase, asking for extra photos etc. Then, in such cases, where there’s room for interpretation, people are always going to get CS on board more easily with pleasant persistence than with raging at them. I go for email first, absolute clarity and courtesy, and it’s never failed me yet, though I haven’t had any real problems with my purchases, and so my experience with this is mainly to do with selling issues.
> 
> I agree with @Oikasecondhand about the ‘We Love’ items because it’s a bit arbitrarily given to items and I get frustrated that my newly listed items are readily visible for less time if they haven’t got ‘We Love’. But I’m just an individual seller selling from my own wardrobe and I suppose it doesn’t impact me as much, and actually I’ve often sold things without ‘We Love’ quicker than things with it, so I don’t worry too much. And at the moment I’m a little unhappy that ‘recommend seller’ status has disappeared from the site, because I’m a recommended seller with a top QC rate, and (with provisos I’ve posted often before) on the whole I would prefer buying from other recommended sellers, though it’s also perfectly possible to have good experiences with non-recommended sellers. Still hoping it’s to do with all the current changes and will come back.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase, @fleurdeliv. I hope it’s all good, and if by any chance it’s not, there are loads of people here ready to help with follow-up.


----------



## bisousx

Oikasecondhand said:


> Hi,
> We’re terribly sorry to hear about your experience! It is not fair how they told you to relist the bag instead of getting a refund. It can take months to get rid of an item or you’ll have to sell for really low...
> We buy and also sell on VC for many years now. To be honest the standards of their curation team and compliance team have been gravely questioned by us in recent years.
> 
> On the curation team: The photos the sellers uploaded, while being extremely low in quality, sometimes somehow get passed by the curation team. It’s also frustrating to ask the seller for clear photos because the person either doesn’t know how, or the new photos aren’t approved for unknown reasons. Therefore, we always need to make triple sure not to bother, no matter how good deal it can be. If you insist to buy such items, you don’t have clear photos to inspect. Asking sellers questions usually don’t get you anywhere. It’s not worth the risk.
> 
> On the compliance team: There were many times we receive an item and realized the is not as described. We make sure to include screenshots of photos and descriptions when complaining to the customer service. We have long and frequent experiences dealing with them that 99% of the times we would get our refunds, and that 1% we had to relist the boots we bought. It may sound easy to say, but may we suggest you be really firm, very matter of fact, extremely persistent in pursuing a refund. They want to drag out the negotiations so you will settle for a relist in order to not be bothered anymore with the time spent. Don’t give up, be determined, it is not your fault it’s theirs. It’s not about the money it’s about principles. Don’t take **** from other ppl’s mistakes.
> 
> Our other feedbacks: The app and the website have frequent glitches that in a few occasions cost us thousands euros of sales. When we complained, they said they would pass the issues to higher management to deal with. They have this policy of relying within 3 days but we still haven’t heard much from the “higher management” for weeks. We’re also very unsatisfied with its algorithm system under “New In” section. The “we love” items will forever stay on the top no matter many days have passed since the items have first been listed. Many times the same items they love will stay on top of all “new in“, “ready to ship”, and “We love” sections it is frustrating to have to scroll through the same things three times in order to see what really is new. It’s also very unfair to those who listed new items that aren’t “loved” by the curation team but loved by many potential buyers.
> 
> With all being said, it seems services of such corporations (VC, REBELLE) all eventually would go downhill, just to see who dies down faster. So if we still need their service perhaps, especially sellers, we will have to pick the one with lower commissions, and more reliable shipping, literally the one making less mistakes. VC definitely wins on those, hence they still have business from us.




Thank you for this. 
Do you have any advice on how to pursue the partial refund without sounding like a broken record?

I don't want to return the bag per se.. it's a rare bag and I have an emotional connection to this style (I once owned it, had to sell for financial reasons and finally could buy it again except it was so rare of a style that after searching for months with no luck, I randomly found it and pounced on the Vestiaire one as soon as I saw it.. must have been at 2am, I read through their FAQ just enough to feel comfortable to buy the bag but not enough time to research all the different buyer feedback from websites like trustpilot, site jabber etc.)

In hindsight, of course I would have asked the seller to post all the photos.. but excitement got the best of me. I also noticed on Vestiaire (in my dabbling as a seller), that *when I upload additional photos, not all of them post*. A bit scary for the buyer TBH. After selling on all the other apps for years, I make sure to post detailed photos and description not only out of principle but also because I'm accustomed to buyers trying everything to force a return. Vestiaire seems to be covering up for this seller's shady practice. 

I still don't want to return the bag because who knows when I will see it again. I just feel duped because their quality control team isn't living up to their promise of checking for discrepancies and informing the buyer / offering at a discount if flaws are found.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Thank you for this.
> I also noticed on Vestiaire (in my dabbling as a seller), that *when I upload additional photos, not all of them post*. A bit scary for the buyer TBH.



It is sometimes a bit hit and miss when photos posted go up. Sometimes if you list something with lots of photos when they’re really busy, like a Monday morning, they get a couple up quickly then get back to it and post more later, and sometimes posting additional pictures they go up immediately, but mostly it takes an hour or two, or sometimes longer over the weekend.  I have had photos specifically rejected if they decide they’re duplicates or if they decide it’s not my own photo or something like that (though of course it always is), and sometimes they reject photos of clothes on dummies, but not always. Guess it depends who is on?  I’d suggest resubmitting your photos till they get through, and never buy without sufficient photos from the seller because then they can justify relying on only meeting the condition criteria and can be vague and subjective in the description, and you want to be able to hold them and VC to specifics.

@Oikasecondhand gave really good advice and pointers for the emails to chase your refund/reduction, I thought! Sounds like they have lots of useful experience.  Hopefully they’ll have more ideas to share too.  If the bag didn’t meet the condition criteria (found using the i in a circle in the drop down ‘More description’) or objectively didn’t meet the description or photos, do point the specifics out again to get your full or partial refund, even if you’ve already shown them, and really show them it’s objectively rather than subjectively divergent, because they might not have fully taken that on board yet.

ETA it did strike me sometimes reading some reviews that VC must be fielding so many calls and emails from people trying it on unfairly for refunds, that they might operate a sort of first hurdle system, so that the chancers get winnowed out, which unfortunately might mean anyone with a real discrepancy in condition like your Chanel bag has to work a bit harder to get to their satisfactory outcome.


----------



## Oikasecondhand

bisousx said:


> Thank you for this.
> Do you have any advice on how to pursue the partial refund without sounding like a broken record?
> 
> I don't want to return the bag per se.. it's a rare bag and I have an emotional connection to this style (I once owned it, had to sell for financial reasons and finally could buy it again except it was so rare of a style that after searching for months with no luck, I randomly found it and pounced on the Vestiaire one as soon as I saw it.. must have been at 2am, I read through their FAQ just enough to feel comfortable to buy the bag but not enough time to research all the different buyer feedback from websites like trustpilot, site jabber etc.)
> 
> In hindsight, of course I would have asked the seller to post all the photos.. but excitement got the best of me. I also noticed on Vestiaire (in my dabbling as a seller), that *when I upload additional photos, not all of them post*. A bit scary for the buyer TBH. After selling on all the other apps for years, I make sure to post detailed photos and description not only out of principle but also because I'm accustomed to buyers trying everything to force a return. Vestiaire seems to be covering up for this seller's shady practice.
> 
> I still don't want to return the bag because who knows when I will see it again. I just feel duped because their quality control team isn't living up to their promise of checking for discrepancies and informing the buyer / offering at a discount if flaws are found.


Hi again! May I ask exactly what discrepancies there are, and if you can compare photos of the bag and irl? In some situations, they will ask you to send back the item (free of charge) so they can do another inspection. Perhaps you should pursue that with VC, telling them you love the bag, but the discrepancies cannot be ignored. 
Because during a normal transaction, if the compliance team finds flaws that deems the item in a less ideal condition as claimed, they would offer both buyer and seller a chance to agree on a discounted price according to the actual condition of the item. If the item is in worse condition than described (such as listing a “fair condition” handbag as a “very good condition” bag) they would even return the item to its seller and give its buyer a full refund. 
Seems like your case is a miss, I’d suggest you to get all relevant photos ready, list out what the problems are, and refer back to their condition guide. They have listed in details (somewhere, I think when you’re listing an item for sale) what would cause the items be refused. Use that guideline as your back up statement, ask for re-evaluation (sometimes they don’t even ask you to return the item to the team or inspections if you can produce enough evidence), and get that partial refund you deserve. 
Let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## Oikasecondhand

Annie J said:


> It is sometimes a bit hit and miss when photos posted go up. Sometimes if you list something with lots of photos when they’re really busy, like a Monday morning, they get a couple up quickly then get back to it and post more later, and sometimes posting additional pictures they go up immediately, but mostly it takes an hour or two, or sometimes longer over the weekend.  I have had photos specifically rejected if they decide they’re duplicates or if they decide it’s not my own photo or something like that (though of course it always is), and sometimes they reject photos of clothes on dummies, but not always. Guess it depends who is on?  I’d suggest resubmitting your photos till they get through, and never buy without sufficient photos from the seller because then they can justify relying on only meeting the condition criteria and can be vague and subjective in the description, and you want to be able to hold them and VC to specifics.
> 
> @Oikasecondhand gave really good advice and pointers for the emails to chase your refund/reduction, I thought! Sounds like they have lots of useful experience.  Hopefully they’ll have more ideas to share too.  If the bag didn’t meet the condition criteria (found using the i in a circle in the drop down ‘More description’) or objectively didn’t meet the description or photos, do point the specifics out again to get your full or partial refund, even if you’ve already shown them, and really show them it’s objectively rather than subjectively divergent, because they might not have fully taken that on board yet.
> 
> ETA it did strike me sometimes reading some reviews that VC must be fielding so many calls and emails from people trying it on unfairly for refunds, that they might operate a sort of first hurdle system, so that the chancers get winnowed out, which unfortunately might mean anyone with a real discrepancy in condition like your Chanel bag has to work a bit harder to get to their satisfactory outcome.


Hehe thank you! We have a VC shop and have been selling our items through them for a year. We’re also faithful customers so we gained quite many years of hindsight. We didn’t list as Pro seller because we don’t have manpower to handle returns (and our Swedish import law is whack on returned products), this is why we have to be extremely careful when listing products for sale, in order to not have our items rejected which would disappoint our buyers and discount our credibility leading to decrease in sales. 
I’ve just joined this forum today and find it very interesting. Learning a lot myself! So if you have any questions regarding VC and Etsy (where we sell all our vintage items), send me a message I’ll do my best to share my knowledge!


----------



## Annie J

Oikasecondhand said:


> Hehe thank you! We have a VC shop and have been selling our items through them for a year. We’re also faithful customers so we gained quite many years of hindsight. We didn’t list as Pro seller because we don’t have manpower to handle returns (and our Swedish import law is whack on returned products), this is why we have to be extremely careful when listing products for sale, in order to not have our items rejected which would disappoint our buyers and discount our credibility leading to decrease in sales.
> I’ve just joined this forum today and find it very interesting. Learning a lot myself! So if you have any questions regarding VC and Etsy (where we sell all our vintage items), send me a message I’ll do my best to share my knowledge!




That’s great, thanks, two heads are better than one!   

I think VC is great, with some potential pitfalls, mostly common to all second hand buying, and mostly avoidable by arming yourself with knowledge, like you said earlier. I am really careful how I list too, and I don’t like vague sellers who give too little info. I can see you would have to be really accurate with your listings and careful to maintain your reputation.  I feel the same way about my trusted seller status, I actually take pride in it (largely I’m a people pleaser who can’t handle being disapproved of anyway ) and I also really like to know my no longer wanted items go to happy homes, it cheers me up!  Have you ever tried Joli Closet?  @Gabs007 really likes it, and I have listed a few things there, it does look nice, there were some odd hiccups over pricing although nothing serious, but it just happened by chance that the same things sold quicker on VC, so I don’t have experience of sales going through, and I’ve nothing listed there right now. And I like to take my earnings via PayPal, which JC doesn’t do, but that’s not a significant thing for most people, I expect.

I’ve noticed some of your listings, you have lovely Scandi fashion, and other gorgeous things too, and I saw your website, it looks great. I may well become one of your buyers one of these days but I’m trying to be good right now because I’ve bought way too much (hence the selling!). My friends laugh at me for spending so much time thinking about selling stuff from my wardrobe and even more about posting here, but I do it because I wanted advice and experiences about selling myself when I started year or two back. My friends are taking bets on whether I go professional with it one day, but I don’t think I’d have the application, I do it in great flurries of activity then stop for ages. The biggest thing that worries me about it is that it makes me buy more new stuff in the first place because at the back of my mind I’m thinking “I can always sell it and recoup some of the money or get something else if it doesn’t work out”...

I’ve shopped on Etsy in the past but only new things so far. I found some handmade jewellery I liked there a few years back. I can’t wear earrings for pierced ears and I don’t like clip-ons, and there were a couple of people making really good ear cuffs before they got trendier and easier to find. I should take a look at the vintage too!

Just editing re Joli Closet: and to be fair to VC I’ve been pleased enough with how it’s worked with them anyway, and have no reason to look elsewhere unless I want to spread my items over more than one platform and increase chances of sales that way, but I’m happy keeping things simple. I’m sure I’d be happy enough to buy from JC too but it just happens I haven’t tried that yet.


----------



## Annie J

Oikasecondhand said:


> I’d suggest you to get all relevant photos ready, list out what the problems are, and refer back to their condition guide. They have listed in details (somewhere, I think when you’re listing an item for sale) what would cause the items be refused. Use that guideline as your back up statement, ask for re-evaluation (sometimes they don’t even ask you to return the item to the team or inspections if you can produce enough evidence), and get that partial refund you deserve.
> Let us know how it goes and good luck!



@bisousx & @Oikasecondhand - I couldn’t find it for a bit, but it’s in the ‘View More’ section in the table in the description:


----------



## Oikasecondhand

Annie J said:


> That’s great, thanks, two heads are better than one!
> 
> I think VC is great, with some potential pitfalls, mostly common to all second hand buying, and mostly avoidable by arming yourself with knowledge, like you said earlier. I am really careful how I list too, and I don’t like vague sellers who give too little info. I can see you would have to be really accurate with your listings and careful to maintain your reputation.  I feel the same way about my trusted seller status, I actually take pride in it (largely I’m a people pleaser who can’t handle being disapproved of anyway ) and I also really like to know my no longer wanted items go to happy homes, it cheers me up!  Have you ever tried Joli Closet?  @Gabs007 really likes it, and I have listed a few things there, it does look nice, there were some odd hiccups over pricing although nothing serious, but it just happened by chance that the same things sold quicker on VC, so I don’t have experience of sales going through, and I’ve nothing listed there right now. And I like to take my earnings via PayPal, which JC doesn’t do, but that’s not a significant thing for most people, I expect.
> 
> I’ve noticed some of your listings, you have lovely Scandi fashion, and other gorgeous things too, and I saw your website, it looks great. I may well become one of your buyers one of these days but I’m trying to be good right now because I’ve bought way too much (hence the selling!). My friends laugh at me for spending so much time thinking about selling stuff from my wardrobe and even more about posting here, but I do it because I wanted advice and experiences about selling myself when I started year or two back. My friends are taking bets on whether I go professional with it one day, but I don’t think I’d have the application, I do it in great flurries of activity then stop for ages. The biggest thing that worries me about it is that it makes me buy more new stuff in the first place because at the back of my mind I’m thinking “I can always sell it and recoup some of the money or get something else if it doesn’t work out”...
> 
> I’ve shopped on Etsy in the past but only new things so far. I found some handmade jewellery I liked there a few years back. I can’t wear earrings for pierced ears and I don’t like clip-ons, and there were a couple of people making really good ear cuffs before they got trendier and easier to find. I should take a look at the vintage too!


Thank you for the compliments! We live in Stockholm so we feel it’s good to promote our fashion and logistically more sensible to source local. I’m so used to (and proud to) saying “we” because the other owner is my 5.5 year old. She has lots to say in what to source, with few occasions doing real work like shipping and receiving. She was the one approving the vintage dresses we listed recently, and I’m glad she’s learning about sustainability and value of everything. Because it’s a tough business so now she also learns it’s not easy to make money.
Wish we could search each other on VC. One thing I don’t really like is we can’t share our VC store. I’m sure they have their reasons, but it will be a win win situation if we could send links to potential buyers. We make sales, they make commission, and if the buyers aren’t members yet and for this reason joining the community, the growth will be even more exponential. Plus new buyers get their first purchase with a discount! It’s win win win!
Xxx not allowed


----------



## Oikasecondhand

Annie J said:


> @bisousx & @Oikasecondhand - I couldn’t find it for a bit, but it’s in the ‘View More’ section in the table in the description:
> 
> View attachment 4468977
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468978
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468980
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468981


Ah amazing you have found it! It’s very useful to refer back to when you have doubt in your purchases, which I really hope won’t happen again. 
Keep us updated, and I sincerely hope you get what you deserve! xx


----------



## Annie J

Oikasecondhand said:


> Thank you for the compliments! We live in Stockholm so we feel it’s good to promote our fashion and logistically more sensible to source local. I’m so used to (and proud to) saying “we” because the other owner is my 5.5 year old. She has lots to say in what to source, with few occasions doing real work like shipping and receiving. She was the one approving the vintage dresses we listed recently, and I’m glad she’s learning about sustainability and value of everything. Because it’s a tough business so now she also learns it’s not easy to make money.
> Wish we could search each other on VC. One thing I don’t really like is we can’t share our VC store. I’m sure they have their reasons, but it will be a win win situation if we could send links to potential buyers. We make sales, they make commission, and if the buyers aren’t members yet and for this reason joining the community, the growth will be even more exponential. Plus new buyers get their first purchase with a discount! It’s win win win!
> If you have anything you want to sell, send us an email and see cuz we’re constantly looking for new items.
> We’re listing on Joli Closet too but because i’m not quite familiar with it, that’s why I joined this forum today. So nice to meet you here, and we must keep in touch





Oikasecondhand said:


> Ah amazing you have found it! It’s very useful to refer back to when you have doubt in your purchases, which I really hope won’t happen again.
> Keep us updated, and I sincerely hope you get what you deserve! xx



It was me again who found it actually, lol, but I’m hoping @bisousx can make use of it and make sure she gets her fair deal!

How sweet, about your daughter!  Good to encourage those business skills so she grows up to be an independent young woman!  Mine would have _loved_ playing shops for real at that age (grown up now and probably wouldn’t be impressed if I asked her to join me!). Nice to meet you too, and yes, it’s odd how we can’t search on VC, I don’t fully understand it because there is something in the settings on the website about allowing/not allowing people to search for you by name, but I’ve never seen how it works, and I’m not sure it does anything!  A poster here a few pages back was wondering if we could suggest sellers we had good experience with on VC, but I was thinking that was difficult because this is a strictly no-selling platform (so you are going to have to be careful here with your posts!), although there’s somewhere you can post your auctions, I think, but I don’t have any of those, and there wouldn’t be a way to ensure people weren’t promoting themselves, because people don’t necessarily have the same ID here and when selling. Also on the other hand I was worried about people posting bad experiences of other sellers because we might inadvertently unfairly malign someone based on a misunderstanding or similar, which I’d hate to do too. 

If you’re interested in more experiences with Joli Closet you might want to tag @Gabs007, I think she knows more about that. 

Have a lovely remainder of the weekend!


----------



## bisousx

Thank you @Annie J  and @Oikasecondhand - I didn't want to give a short reply since you have put in a lot of time to help me, but I wanted to acknowledge that I read and appreciate your posts.  I will be re-reading and putting some thought into my challenge with Vestiaire and see what I can do.. will report back!


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Thank you @Annie J  and @Oikasecondhand - I didn't want to give a short reply since you have put in a lot of time to help me, but I wanted to acknowledge that I read and appreciate your posts.  I will be re-reading and putting some thought into my challenge with Vestiaire and see what I can do.. will report back!


No worries, I always write too much and don’t expect replies in kind! Fingers still crossed!


----------



## fleurdeliv

*@Gabs007* *@nicole0612 @Oikasecondhand @Annie J *

I am so touched by the thorough guidance and reassurance that words are not enough. Thank you all. I appreciate each one of you taking the time to explain my options and Vestiaire's services. If I'm being honest, I was feeling unfocused at work the whole week because I was overwhelmed. Now that I have more information, there's less for me to worry about! I also learned so much about the luxury market simply by panicking to y'all (LOL).

To answer AnnieJ's question, I bought the item from a Private Seller via Affirm. This explains most of the panic. I don't have as many layers of insurance compared to if I'd made the purchase via CC or PayPal. Lesson learned there. More lessons learned:


I had no idea that many bags don't actually come with authentication cards, or that some sellers prefer to hide their bag code numbers (for good reason). 
Also surprised that sellers can't add additional photos after an item has been sold. This kind of makes sense from an IT point of view, but this can also be scary for the buyer.
VC sends sellers shipping reminders even if the seller has already shipped the item. (Love that for them...)

I shot VC an e-mail like Gabs007 recommended. In the e-mail, I gently requested if the Quality Check team could mark my bag for double-checking. Screenshots were included within the ask to explain my suspicions. Hopefully CS will get back to me soon!

As for authentication services, Authenticate4U promised to help me look over the bag once it arrives. If anyone has recommendations for authentication services, please let me know! I'd be interested to learn more about any accepted authenticators. I don't know much about those...

In the event where my bag is authentic but does not match the seller's description, I will immediately contact VC and pursue accommodations.

All of this being said, it's a relief that VC has been working on tightening up operations in lieu of complaints. I've only read negative reviews, and the ratio of bad-to-good feedback was alarming. 

Ultimately I am VERY GRATEFUL and less panicked after reaching out to everyone here. Thank you all so much!! I will keep everyone updated. Have a lovely remainder of the weekend!


----------



## Oikasecondhand

bisousx said:


> Thank you @Annie J  and @Oikasecondhand - I didn't want to give a short reply since you have put in a lot of time to help me, but I wanted to acknowledge that I read and appreciate your posts.  I will be re-reading and putting some thought into my challenge with Vestiaire and see what I can do.. will report back!


I’m like @Annie J. I tend to write overwhelming amount of words, but I’m just happy my words perhaps can help someone. Sharing is caring! xx


----------



## EmilyM111

fleurdeliv said:


> I have a ton of anxiety I’m grappling with and would love some feedback from everyone...
> 
> In my naïveté, I pulled the trigger and ordered a Chloe Mini Marcie through Affirm. I heard generally good things about VC through Youtubers (lol) so I didn’t think there would be anything to worry about regarding authentication. However, after I did some research, I realized that I should have reached out to the seller and asked for more reference photos of the bag. I only reached out to them after my purchase. When I asked if the seller had an authentication card or could add pictures of the bag’s unique code, they said they “only had a dust bag” and the alarms went off in my head. I’ve since then sent more questions and they haven’t responded or are purposely ignoring me. To make matters worse, it’s been in transit for three days and I’m still in the “Awaiting Receipt” stage of my order.  What does that even mean...?
> 
> And is there anything I can do to get a refund if the bag ends up being a fake? Low key having a panic attack.



Whilst I totally understand your concerns, the authentication card can be missing - Net A Porter sold me a legitimate Chloe bag without tags (long story, that was already a replacement bag and I wasn't able to receive physically the third bag as I was travelling so gave up). Also the comments post sale show in a super weird way - whilst I get a notification (but not always), most of the time I can't respond (the link doesn't send me to my listing and when I try to get there from my profile there is no comment). Finally - I send my bags the following day (I work so unable to post the same day) and they arrive next working day in Paris, it take sometimes a few days for them to unpack it and acknowledge the receipt.
Hope you get you bag ok and it's genuine.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Also the comments post sale show in a super weird way - whilst I get a notification (but not always), most of the time I can't respond (the link doesn't send me to my listing and when I try to get there from my profile there is no comment).



Just a thought regarding what you say about links not taking you to your listings and there being nothing there when you looked ... A few months back, I thought the same. I was getting multiple email notifications (but not app notifications) that someone had posted a comment. I clicked the link, which looked similar to normal notifications of a comment on my items, but it seemed to take me just to the VC site in general, and not to one of my items. Then I finally realised that it was because I’d posted a question on an item underneath an editorial one time (before realising I should have left the comment on the seller’s page instead!).  You know the place, where you get those sellers who say things like ‘Great selection! Come visit my Vestiaire!’.  So the emails I was getting were linking to generic editorials and weren’t comments on my items at all, and any actual comments in my items were coming through the app quickly as normal, but with a delay in getting email notification for the same comments. I was mystified before working it out!  The links in question have the word ‘campaign’ in them, I think. 

Maybe it’s not what you’re seeing, just thought it might be!  Sometimes there are delays in seeing comments on items (though it can be hard to be sure because of time zones) and sometimes short delays in replies getting posted too, but I think maybe those email links that seem to take you nowhere are different.


----------



## Gabs007

Oikasecondhand said:


> Hehe thank you! We have a VC shop and have been selling our items through them for a year. We’re also faithful customers so we gained quite many years of hindsight. We didn’t list as Pro seller because we don’t have manpower to handle returns (and our Swedish import law is whack on returned products), this is why we have to be extremely careful when listing products for sale, in order to not have our items rejected which would disappoint our buyers and discount our credibility leading to decrease in sales.
> I’ve just joined this forum today and find it very interesting. Learning a lot myself! So if you have any questions regarding VC and Etsy (where we sell all our vintage items), send me a message I’ll do my best to share my knowledge!



If it is not too forward, I tried to list a few genuine vintage items (I collected Rive Gauche and the Tom Ford era of YSL, and quite a few of the classic designers during their "golden" eras) and Etsy told me I can't list them as they are not made by me, I now find myself with a ton of items that I do love, but moving to a different country, do not want to ship for the off chance of wearing it once in a blue moon, I had totally given up on Etsy, have I maybe overlooked something there?


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Just a thought regarding what you say about links not taking you to your listings and there being nothing there when you looked ... A few months back, I thought the same. I was getting multiple email notifications (but not app notifications) that someone had posted a comment. I clicked the link, which looked similar to normal notifications of a comment on my items, but it seemed to take me just to the VC site in general, and not to one of my items. Then I finally realised that it was because I’d posted a question on an item underneath an editorial one time (before realising I should have left the comment on the seller’s page instead!).  You know the place, where you get those sellers who say things like ‘Great selection! Come visit my Vestiaire!’.  So the emails I was getting were linking to generic editorials and weren’t comments on my items at all, and any actual comments in my items were coming through the app quickly as normal, but with a delay in getting email notification for the same comments. I was mystified before working it out!  The links in question have the word ‘campaign’ in them, I think.
> 
> Maybe it’s not what you’re seeing, just thought it might be!  Sometimes there are delays in seeing comments on items (though it can be hard to be sure because of time zones) and sometimes short delays in replies getting posted too, but I think maybe those email links that seem to take you nowhere are different.


Thank you - will check next time (though I really hope not to have to sell at all )


----------



## Gabs007

fleurdeliv said:


> *@Gabs007* *@nicole0612 @Oikasecondhand @Annie J *
> 
> I am so touched by the thorough guidance and reassurance that words are not enough. Thank you all. I appreciate each one of you taking the time to explain my options and Vestiaire's services. If I'm being honest, I was feeling unfocused at work the whole week because I was overwhelmed. Now that I have more information, there's less for me to worry about! I also learned so much about the luxury market simply by panicking to y'all (LOL).
> 
> To answer AnnieJ's question, I bought the item from a Private Seller via Affirm. This explains most of the panic. I don't have as many layers of insurance compared to if I'd made the purchase via CC or PayPal. Lesson learned there. More lessons learned:
> 
> 
> I had no idea that many bags don't actually come with authentication cards, or that some sellers prefer to hide their bag code numbers (for good reason).
> Also surprised that sellers can't add additional photos after an item has been sold. This kind of makes sense from an IT point of view, but this can also be scary for the buyer.
> VC sends sellers shipping reminders even if the seller has already shipped the item. (Love that for them...)
> 
> I shot VC an e-mail like Gabs007 recommended. In the e-mail, I gently requested if the Quality Check team could mark my bag for double-checking. Screenshots were included within the ask to explain my suspicions. Hopefully CS will get back to me soon!
> 
> As for authentication services, Authenticate4U promised to help me look over the bag once it arrives. If anyone has recommendations for authentication services, please let me know! I'd be interested to learn more about any accepted authenticators. I don't know much about those...
> 
> In the event where my bag is authentic but does not match the seller's description, I will immediately contact VC and pursue accommodations.
> 
> All of this being said, it's a relief that VC has been working on tightening up operations in lieu of complaints. I've only read negative reviews, and the ratio of bad-to-good feedback was alarming.
> 
> Ultimately I am VERY GRATEFUL and less panicked after reaching out to everyone here. Thank you all so much!! I will keep everyone updated. Have a lovely remainder of the weekend!




Tbh the negative reviews, first of all people who had a positive experience hardly make noise about it, somebody who's p... off about something tends to make a lot of noise...

As for Trustpilot, I honestly do not rely on them a lot, some companies seem to pay them to remove negative feedbacks, another site that gets highly praised on Trustpilot and hardly has negative feedback (as it tends to get removed) might look better, when in fact they are a lot less transparent. I made the experience myself when I had an issue with a company, they blanked my calls and ignored my mails, so I left a comment on Trustpilot with the request to get in touch with me, the company replied on TP and got in touch with me, and then TP claimed they could not authenticate my review (yet the company could)  and it was removed, I wrote them and forwarded them copies of the order, their mail, no reply and no review... So if a company only has praise on TP, I assume that I need to be very very careful.
I did a bit of digging around after that and found a few interesting things:

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4790697

So calm down, seriously, do not stress because of TP, you should be more alarmed if you would read only good reviews.

As the buyer you are in a stronger position, it is just important that you contact them ASAP as soon as you get your item with any doubts, weeks later it will look strange, have a white sheet or background ready where you can take your own pictures and show any discrepancies. You also have to remember they are in France, France takes a very dim view to any item that is fake, I really doubt VC can afford to get into trouble with one of the big fashion houses.

If you write to their customer service, you should get an automated email back that they received your mail, this will have all their numbers listed so you can call for a cheap country rate, I would also follow it up with a call.

As I said, I am a compulsive buyer and up to a certain amount of disposable income, often do not think about how much use I get out of an item, so I might end up with something that looks great - just not on me and resell it, quite a few of my purchases were late night VC "Ohhhh I like that" buys and I honestly only had an issue once.

The delay in delivery seems to be more with the delivery companies. 

As for affirm, never used it so really do not know anything about it, but why not contact them and ask about possible protection?

For now, you have everything in place should something have gone wrong, before you got the item, there is nothing you can do anyway, so don't stress and waste your energy on that. I recall my first purchase with VC, I was pretty much in the same state you were and everything went fine.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Thank you - will check next time (*though I really hope not to have to sell at all *)



This is what I keep thinking myself, lol!


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> This is what I keep thinking myself, lol!



I've run numbers on how much it cost me to buy impulse bag or jewellery and then sell. That's life changing experience - I could really use the money now so feeling pretty low about further purchases. Started shopping bag at Hermes as the prices impose consideration.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I've run numbers on how much it cost me to buy impulse bag or jewellery and then sell. That's life changing experience - I could really use the money now so feeling pretty low about further purchases. Started shopping bag at Hermes as the prices impose consideration.


 
I write it off as "therapeutic" - seriously, sometimes I have days at work where I am willing to murder "the kids" (I call clients that as they often behave like not too bright brats), if buying something which I then might resell a week or two later keeps me sane, stops me from having fantasies about throttling one of the PR clients and gives me the boost I need to do a great job (and charge for that), I'm honestly not too fussed. In all honesty, buying the odd thing on VC is usually cheaper than a weekend at a good spa or flying off for a quick weekend away, that I then couldn't enjoy because as soon as I am on vacation, it is the trigger for a PR crisis


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh the negative reviews, first of all people who had a positive experience hardly make noise about it, somebody who's p... off about something tends to make a lot of noise...


@fleurdeliv I absolutely agree with Gabs, I’m always saying this. People happy with their experience don’t so often bother writing reviews to say everything was ok. People go looking for help or just for somewhere to vent when there’s a problem.  And, as someone who has tried to post her _positive_ experiences to try to help and share, wow, there are people out there who take umbrage at that and try to stop you! It feels from where I’m sitting that you have to be quite determined to go online with your positive experiences because you draw a lot of fire!  There are those who seem to think complaints must be genuine but praise must be fake (I think Taylor Swift had a song about this sort of thing ). So one way and another, you’ll probably see less feedback from all the positive experiences that exist. This is the internet ...

That is not to say there are never problems, VC is a human organisation and therefore imperfect, sometimes slow and blunt (getting better) and problems have occurred, but those of us who’ve used VC a lot have found the negatives to be far fewer (especially for buyers) and more easily sorted out than you’d think from the tone of the reviews. On top of that, quite a number of the negative reviews are from people complaining about things that are not really VC’s fault (e.g. they just didn’t read the T&Cs before they bought, or the seller is unhelpful, and VC has limited control over a rude or slow seller except eventually to remove their recommended status, if they have it, or not give it in the first place, or to offer the buyer a lower negotiated price for an item found to be less than described at QC), or are subjective and sometimes (but not always) fair disagreements about condition of items, not often about fakes (in fact I can only think of one here I read recently and that sounded as though it might potentially  be about a genuine manufacturer’s sample with slightly different characteristics to the norm rather than a fake). 

If ever an item you receive really diverges from the description or stated condition criteria because it has slipped through, follow all the useful advice people have given from experience above. An out-and-out fake is much less likely to slip through, but if it does, is readily challenged.



Gabs007 said:


> As for Trustpilot, I honestly do not rely on them a lot, some companies seem to pay them to remove negative feedbacks, another site that gets highly praised on Trustpilot and hardly has negative feedback (as it tends to get removed) might look better, when in fact they are a lot less transparent. I made the experience myself when I had an issue with a company, they blanked my calls and ignored my mails, so I left a comment on Trustpilot with the request to get in touch with me, the company replied on TP and got in touch with me, and then TP claimed they could not authenticate my review (yet the company could)  and it was removed, I wrote them and forwarded them copies of the order, their mail, no reply and no review... So if a company only has praise on TP, I assume that I need to be very very careful.
> I did a bit of digging around after that and found a few interesting things:
> 
> https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4790697
> 
> So calm down, seriously, do not stress because of TP, you should be more alarmed if you would read only good reviews.



Really agree about the unreliability of review sites. TripAdvisor is full of appalling reviews of restaurants and hotels where I’ve had nothing but wonderful experiences. The world is sadly full of people who like to exaggerate or even invent negative experiences, and some of them will be exaggerating to hold the place ransom to a payout of some sort. And the opposite; I’ve seen endless rave reviews (many by people with different names yet strangely similar turns of phrase and linguistic quirks!) about places I know to be the absolute pits!  So, review sites, unbalanced, not transparent ... pinch of salt.




Gabs007 said:


> As the buyer you are in a stronger position, it is just important that you contact them ASAP as soon as you get your item with any doubts, weeks later it will look strange, have a white sheet or background ready where you can take your own pictures and show any discrepancies. You also have to remember they are in France, France takes a very dim view to any item that is fake, I really doubt VC can afford to get into trouble with one of the big fashion houses.
> 
> If you write to their customer service, you should get an automated email back that they received your mail, this will have all their numbers listed so you can call for a cheap country rate, I would also follow it up with a call.
> 
> As I said, I am a compulsive buyer and up to a certain amount of disposable income, often do not think about how much use I get out of an item, so I might end up with something that looks great - just not on me and resell it, quite a few of my purchases were late night VC "Ohhhh I like that" buys and I honestly only had an issue once.
> 
> The delay in delivery seems to be more with the delivery companies.
> 
> As for affirm, never used it so really do not know anything about it, but why not contact them and ask about possible protection?
> 
> For now, you have everything in place should something have gone wrong, before you got the item, there is nothing you can do anyway, so don't stress and waste your energy on that. I recall my first purchase with VC, I was pretty much in the same state you were and everything went fine.



All good advice. And I confirm again that delivery delays are mostly the couriers at the moment, with occasional minor delays of 1-2 working days for VC to acknowledge receipt from seller/completing QC when they have higher volume than usual. I just had an item sold pass QC today. It was shipped the day after purchased (evening purchase) had taken a full week to reach VC on Friday, reminders being sent to me by VC all the while, passed QC today (Monday).

We are bombarding you with responses, I’m repeating things I know, have probably said it all now!  Looking forward to hearing what happens!


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I've run numbers on how much it cost me to buy impulse bag or jewellery and then sell. That's life changing experience - I could really use the money now so feeling pretty low about further purchases. Started shopping bag at Hermes as the prices impose consideration.


I’m so sorry you’re feeling like this. I deliberately don’t look at the actual losses, because I know that even if I can afford this as a leisure activity, money spent on things I never use and then sell, well, that money was worked for and could possibly have been used for something longer-lasting. My husband can’t see why I want any of it anyway, but I disagree with him on that, I do enjoy this stuff on the whole!  Try not to feel low, maybe those things gave you pleasure for a while and that does brighten up your life a bit; we are entitled to a bit of pleasure in our lives.  If you’d spent the money on an expensive meal out, it was a nice experience but there’s nothing left to show after it, but it doesn’t mean it wasn’t worth it. And at least some of the money can be recouped with a piece of jewellery.  A certain amount of retail therapy as @Gabs007 says is nice!

We’re all prone to impulse buying while it’s all put under our noses so attractively online ... It’s the first-world modern epidemic. I’m trying to be more careful to buy things that won’t date, now my wardrobe is bursting, and to increasingly buy only what I really will use, and to check before I buy whether I’ve really got anything similar enough already.  I think I’ve got quite enough of the quirky impulse buys ... though I still have trouble resisting (and please see my posts and those of @nicole0612 from post 2699 and 2705 and onwards!!).


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I write it off as "therapeutic" - seriously, sometimes I have days at work where I am willing to murder "the kids" (I call clients that as they often behave like not too bright brats), if buying something which I then might resell a week or two later keeps me sane, stops me from having fantasies about throttling one of the PR clients and gives me the boost I need to do a great job (and charge for that), I'm honestly not too fussed. In all honesty, buying the odd thing on VC is usually cheaper than a weekend at a good spa or flying off for a quick weekend away, that I then couldn't enjoy because as soon as I am on vacation, it is the trigger for a PR crisis



Well in  a way yeah, it is therapeutic/motivational spend. I don't buy on VC therefore I typically get 50% loss on each item (my stress level is so high that I don't really want to deal with disputing fakes or not as described, think my every VC purchase except from one Chanel bag wasn't what i expected). I reckon at this point counselling (if I need to sooth my pain of working where I work) will actually cost me less than for example selling unwanted but immaculate condition top of the range designer bags lol


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> That is not to say there are never problems, VC is a human organisation and therefore imperfect, sometimes slow and blunt (getting better) and problems have occurred, but those of us who’ve used VC a lot have found the negatives to be far fewer (especially for buyers) and more easily sorted out than you’d think from the tone of the reviews. On top of that, quite a number of the negative reviews are from people complaining about things that are not really VC’s fault (e.g. they just didn’t read the T&Cs before they bought, or the seller is unhelpful, and VC has limited control over a rude or slow seller except eventually to remove their recommended status, if they have it, or not give it in the first place, or to offer the buyer a lower negotiated price for an item found to be less than described at QC), or are subjective and sometimes (but not always) fair disagreements about condition of items, not often about fakes (in fact I can only think of one here I read recently and that sounded as though it might potentially  be about a genuine manufacturer’s sample with slightly different characteristics to the norm rather than a fake).
> 
> If ever an item you receive really diverges from the description or stated condition criteria because it has slipped through, follow all the useful advice people have given from experience above. An out-and-out fake is much less likely to slip through, but if it does, is readily challenged.
> 
> [/USER]



My problem was a fake, but a so called superfake and the only way I found out was by checking the number, I totally get how that slipped through and in all honesty, I only found out about it because I had written an article about it and could contact somebody at the company who confirmed that the number was legit but never assigned to this colour and they checked with the buyer of the item with that genuine number and she had not sold it. I believe the design house requested information about the seller from VC to shut down that scam. I put that down as human error, which really can happen anywhere, I was a bit annoyed that they tried to brush it off (that was years ago and the guy was quite arrogant with "We check, you are mistaken! We are the experts") so instead of trying to reason with them I went to my credit card company with the info from the design house, pictures of the number and the bag and they stopped the payment (I assume they contacted the publicist who checked for me, I gave them the contact info as well and the eMail that the item with that number is still in private possession), within a short time I had a return label and said seller (who had listed more of those bags) was gone.

I recently bought a skirt and I was told I could get it cheaper due to a flaw, which I did, when I got it, I was totally shocked because it was in such fabulous condition, you could barely tell it was ever worn and I think it was unfair to the seller, possibly somebody trying to show how much they are on the case and being a zealot, possibly the same one who decided that nude shoes are pink....

In all honesty, I think most of the people who complain an awful lot forget that they are buying 2nd hand articles for a fraction of the retail price, but then expect totally new and with all the trimmings.

As somebody who has bought and sold, my experiences as a buyer are much much better than those of a seller.


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> I’m so sorry you’re feeling like this. I deliberately don’t look at the actual losses, because I know that even if I can afford this as a leisure activity, money spent on things I never use and then sell, well, that money was worked for and could possibly have been used for something longer-lasting. My husband can’t see why I want any of it anyway, but I disagree with him on that, I do enjoy this stuff on the whole!  Try not to feel low, maybe those things gave you pleasure for a while and that does brighten up your life a bit; we are entitled to a bit of pleasure in our lives.  If you’d spent the money on an expensive meal out, it was a nice experience but there’s nothing left to show after it, but it doesn’t mean it wasn’t worth it. And at least some of the money can be recouped with a piece of jewellery.  A certain amount of retail therapy as @Gabs007 says is nice!
> 
> We’re all prone to impulse buying while it’s all put under our noses so attractively online ... It’s the first-world modern epidemic. I’m trying to be more careful to buy things that won’t date, now my wardrobe is bursting, and to increasingly buy only what I really will use, and to check before I buy whether I’ve really got anything similar enough already.  I think I’ve got quite enough of the quirky impulse buys ... though I still have trouble resisting (and please see my posts and those of @nicole0612 from post 2699 and 2705 and onwards!!).


Think i avoided the losses calculation for a long time but as I'm still an analyst deep at heart, I had to do that and it was an eye opener. All bags bought thinking yeah it's nice i can always sell it when i get bored just materialised in one massive chain of negative numbers. Especially now when I'd love to buy a new Kelly without touching my savings. Heyho. I also don't feel like I want to fund a luxury items for those who are smarter than me.
Having said that we'll see what future brings and thank you for your words


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Think i avoided the losses calculation for a long time but as I'm still an analyst deep at heart, I had to do that and it was an eye opener. All bags bought thinking yeah it's nice i can always sell it when i get bored just materialised in one massive chain of negative numbers. Especially now when I'd love to buy a new Kelly without touching my savings. Heyho. I also don't feel like I want to fund a luxury items for those who are smarter than me.
> Having said that we'll see what future brings and thank you for your words



True but if you don't like the bags and don't use them, they are also not much use to you, tbh I never buy an item with the "I get a lot when I resell it" for me fashion is what I enjoy, a bit of luxury but not really an investment


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> True but if you don't like the bags and don't use them, they are also not much use to you, tbh I never buy an item with the "I get a lot when I resell it" for me fashion is what I enjoy, a bit of luxury but not really an investment


Think that was never my intention   I previously took the approach that stuff from non-prime designers are not possible to sell, not to mention high street bags/clothes so I succumbed to the option of just buying prime stuff for the reason of enjoyment and was glad i can sell it at all if bored.
 But it happened for various reasons recently (size, health related, long story including getting drunk due to my intolerance for alcohol and buying very expensive but impractical for my life LV Capucines a few hours before my flight  LOL) I traded almost brand new bags and just felt bad about my effort (multiple price negotations with VC, buyers, handling stupid questions i mean stupid ones) money and time I could have spent on something else/drink/eat/travel (that includes time spent on planning to buy and actually going to London to buy etc.). Also seeing that spreadsheet was tough. 
My husband said it would have been better if I kept them but dislike clutter. So you see refraining from shopping or shopping at the houses expensive enough to prevent from the walk-in purchases might be the option for me.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Think that was never my intention   I previously took the approach that stuff from non-prime designers are not possible to sell, not to mention high street bags/clothes so I succumbed to the option of just buying prime stuff for the reason of enjoyment and was glad i can sell it at all if bored.
> But it happened for various reasons recently (size, health related, long story including getting drunk due to my intolerance for alcohol and buying very expensive but impractical for my life LV Capucines a few hours before my flight  LOL) I traded almost brand new bags and just felt bad about my effort (multiple price negotations with VC, buyers, handling stupid questions i mean stupid ones) money and time I could have spent on something else/drink/eat/travel (that includes time spent on planning to buy and actually going to London to buy etc.). Also seeing that spreadsheet was tough.
> My husband said it would have been better if I kept them but dislike clutter. So you see refraining from shopping or shopping at the houses expensive enough to prevent from the walk-in purchases might be the option for me.



I think they stopped the price dumping now, but their one (insert charming description) person who does approval and loves to reject good pictures as "Not your own" (sorry for having a high end Nikon and using a white background) is still there, I ended up putting the mannequin (bought it when a shop closed down and even sold the furniture) in front off a magnolia wall and not a white one, to show them that the pics are real, often use my cheap little Canon instead and think "is this person nuts????" Because it still happens, it is so inconsistent, I contacted them a few times, again with the pictures, often they were approved then but apparently nobody ever talks to crazy person, I wonder how much commission they lose due to that, because a bunch of my friends made the same experience and if I am selling a 2K dress for 150, I really don't need to go through the trouble again, the time it costs me, it is actually a total loss then...

As to the stupid questions, yes, but usually they aren't from buyers but just bored kids who pretend to be buyers or people who think they ought to be given expensive items for next to nothing.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I think they stopped the price dumping now, but their one (insert charming description) person who does approval and loves to reject good pictures as "Not your own" (sorry for having a high end Nikon and using a white background) is still there, I ended up putting the mannequin (bought it when a shop closed down and even sold the furniture) in front off a magnolia wall and not a white one, to show them that the pics are real, often use my cheap little Canon instead and think "is this person nuts????" Because it still happens, it is so inconsistent, I contacted them a few times, again with the pictures, often they were approved then but apparently nobody ever talks to crazy person, I wonder how much commission they lose due to that, because a bunch of my friends made the same experience and if I am selling a 2K dress for 150, I really don't need to go through the trouble again, the time it costs me, it is actually a total loss then...
> 
> As to the stupid questions, yes, but usually they aren't from buyers but just bored kids who pretend to be buyers or people who think they ought to be given expensive items for next to nothing.


They sent me a price offer for brand new LV Artsy in leather £900 (vs £1700 propsoed vs £2200 I paid). Luckily when I sent back £1699.5 (lol) they accepted that and the bag sold next day (had to give futher discount but I want that to be my choice).
As per stupid questions - what's your price or can you sell me for xxx as I can't afford yyy? I'm like 'honey, I'd love a new Birkin but don't have 15k eur to buy it now...'


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> They sent me a price offer for brand new LV Artsy in leather £900 (vs £1700 propsoed vs £2200 I paid). Luckily when I sent back £1699.5 (lol) they accepted that and the bag sold next day (had to give futher discount but I want that to be my choice).
> As per stupid questions - what's your price or can you sell me for xxx as I can't afford yyy? I'm like 'honey, I'd love a new Birkin but don't have 15k eur to buy it now...'



I did that a few times, just going down 1 Euro and they accepted then, LOL, I guess they just tried it on


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I did that a few times, just going down 1 Euro and they accepted then, LOL, I guess they just tried it on


Recently they stood still and had to pull out things so the artsy situation was a nice surprise


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Recently they stood still and had to pull out things so the artsy situation was a nice surprise



Could you explain? I didn't quite catch that?


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Could you explain? I didn't quite catch that?


Sorry. Over the last few months including May they were pretty stubborn and pushed very low prices despite my counter offers so when I reached third attempt, had to pull my item and try again (hoping it would a different person).


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Sorry. Over the last few months including May they were pretty stubborn and pushed very low prices despite my counter offers so when I reached third attempt, had to pull my item and try again (hoping it would a different person).



They haven't done that with me yet, but I listed a ton of really high end clothes all for 100 to 150 and switched off offers, I still get idiots asking me to sell for 50 and having hissy fits if I tell them "no thanks"


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> They sent me a price offer for brand new LV Artsy in leather £900 (vs £1700 propsoed vs £2200 I paid). Luckily when I sent back £1699.5 (lol) they accepted that and the bag sold next day (had to give futher discount but I want that to be my choice).
> As per stupid questions - what's your price or can you sell me for xxx as I can't afford yyy? I'm like 'honey, I'd love a new Birkin but don't have 15k eur to buy it now...'





Gabs007 said:


> I did that a few times, just going down 1 Euro and they accepted then, LOL, I guess they just tried it on





nikka007 said:


> Recently they stood still and had to pull out things so the artsy situation was a nice surprise





nikka007 said:


> Sorry. Over the last few months including May they were pretty stubborn and pushed very low prices despite my counter offers so when I reached third attempt, had to pull my item and try again (hoping it would a different person).





Gabs007 said:


> They haven't done that with me yet, but I listed a ton of really high end clothes all for 100 to 150 and switched off offers, I still get idiots asking me to sell for 50 and having hissy fits if I tell them "no thanks"



If I completely disagree with a VC pricing suggestion I will phone or email them stating my reasons and then submit again. Sometimes I think what happens is that they generalise over brand and category too much without recognising that a particular item is special/more recent/still available retail at a high price or only just sold out. I expect they do it for speed sometimes when assessing a lot of submissions. I don’t really think they’re generally trying to force you down for the sake of it, to be honest. As regards whether I get proved right or not, it’s variable. Sometimes I’ve persuaded them to let me price higher and the item hasn’t sold for absolutely ages, and I had to reduce it.  They were right, and we sellers need to take into account that the market for second hand things is mostly not made up of the same people with the same budget as the market for retail, just as buyers need to take into account that pre-owned in ‘very good condition’ at a fraction of the price can’t be expected to be exactly the same as new unless it’s been sold as brand new in the description.  But like you say, I still would prefer the reduction to be my decision.  Sometimes I’ve held out firmly then got my desired price the first day the item is listed. I suppose in both scenarios it can also be just a matter of luck. Each item only needs to find the one person who will buy it, ultimately. ‘Market value’ is a very imprecise concept with second hand sales; they try to apply it, but the variables are more variable than most!

If buyers do that in the comments, trying to get an item much lower than the asking price, I direct them nicely to the offer function. At least then they’ll get that they can’t offer less than 70% of the price the item is on for. And if I’ve switched offers on an item off, it’s for good reason, and I’ll tell them that.  If they persist I just reply ‘No, thank you.  Please refer to my previous answer’ or similar. 

It’s not as if we are profiting on these items we bought new and are already selling for so much less.  Those of us who are not professionals have not been sourcing the items at good prices, and people who are doing that are working hard doing all their sourcing and they deserve any profit they make on that basis. I’m just someone selling on things I bought at full retail, or best case scenario in a ‘private’ sale. I expect a loss, and I’m happy if something I liked but can’t use goes to an appreciative home, but I don’t want to give things away for a silly price. As lots of us have said before, I’d prefer to donate.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Think i avoided the losses calculation for a long time but as I'm still an analyst deep at heart, I had to do that and it was an eye opener. All bags bought thinking yeah it's nice i can always sell it when i get bored just materialised in one massive chain of negative numbers. Especially now when I'd love to buy a new Kelly without touching my savings. Heyho. I also don't feel like I want to fund a luxury items for those who are smarter than me.
> Having said that we'll see what future brings and thank you for your words





Gabs007 said:


> True but if you don't like the bags and don't use them, they are also not much use to you, tbh I never buy an item with the "I get a lot when I resell it" for me fashion is what I enjoy, a bit of luxury but not really an investment





nikka007 said:


> Think that was never my intention   I previously took the approach that stuff from non-prime designers are not possible to sell, not to mention high street bags/clothes so I succumbed to the option of just buying prime stuff for the reason of enjoyment and was glad i can sell it at all if bored.
> But it happened for various reasons recently (size, health related, long story including getting drunk due to my intolerance for alcohol and buying very expensive but impractical for my life LV Capucines a few hours before my flight  LOL) I traded almost brand new bags and just felt bad about my effort (multiple price negotations with VC, buyers, handling stupid questions i mean stupid ones) money and time I could have spent on something else/drink/eat/travel (that includes time spent on planning to buy and actually going to London to buy etc.). Also seeing that spreadsheet was tough.
> My husband said it would have been better if I kept them but dislike clutter. So you see refraining from shopping or shopping at the houses expensive enough to prevent from the walk-in purchases might be the option for me.



I really enjoy buying and wearing great quality fashion. Everything I sell pretty much was brand new to me and is still unused, or a mistake I wore once. The trouble is that existence of VC makes me more likely to make poor buying decisions because I know I can recoup some of the outlay, though I know I’ll lose money, and I’m a little in denial by avoiding putting figures on it.  It won’t break the bank, I don’t spend what I can’t afford, but still I am aware I’m being a bit wasteful and casual. I want to tighten that up, and I have done to a great extent, you are not alone in this!  It is a bit depressing to waste hard earned money, affordable or not. So I think you did a very wise thing by making yourself look at the sobering figures, and concentrating on getting your reward instead from buying things that make you pause a little more before impulse buying. 

I do think I kid myself a bit when it comes to how much I might be able to recoup and how far that mitigates ill-judged purchases.  At least I feel I never kid myself that I’m buying things as an investment, though. There’s no such thing in the fashion world, I would think, apart from the odd very limited edition or iconic vintage piece, or maybe the whole Kelly/Birkin thing (off-topic: which I avoid and don’t know a lot about, because I feel Hermès maybe manipulates customers a bit more than I’m comfortable with. The bags are very nice, I can understand wanting one, but I don’t really want to ‘develop a relationship’ with an SA or boutique.  Maybe it’s not really necessary to do that, I’m only going by what I read on TPF which may be an unbalanced picture. I don’t want to pay over the odds for a pre-owned Hermès, either, really, but I expect I would if I really hankered after one. I do understand it, they are lovely bags, it just happens I’m more of a Fendi person).  Gabs’s special classic vintage items she mentioned in her post to Oikasecondhand might be investments, that sort of thing. And actually it still makes sense that when buying higher end things at least you can recoup _some_ money, and as we’ve all said before, they hopefully impact the environment a little less, even if the ‘investment’ argument holds little water.  I think it just helps to develop self awareness, about how often you’re doing it and when it’s gone too far. I think you’ve been quite brave, checking the figures!  It gives you an objective handle on it. 

One of my worst habits: buying the same thing in two sizes. My weight fluctuates a lot for health reasons. Sometimes I get two sizes of a skirt or trousers or dress, because I’ve also bought the top or jacket or shoes or bag to wear with them, which are generally more amenable to size changes, so I only got those items in one size, and I think I want to be able to wear the whole outfit in the event of fluctuations. So I basically tell myself it’s ‘an investment’ to buy the additional skirt/trousers/dress, in that it means I will be able to make more use out of the other bits. It’s an in-demand new piece and I won’t be able to get the other size later if I decide I need it, I tell myself. Then I realise I don’t really like the outfit in the bigger size anyway. So I eventually end up selling it, unworn, with tags, at a loss. I should recognise how often this happens and just stop doing it.  It’s been quite rare I’ve actually made use of both sizes. I do not like the same clothes sized up from when I’m an Italian 44 to when I’m an Italian 46, or vice versa. I like different sorts of clothes when I’m a different size. It’s way past time I applied this knowledge with a little more consistency to my actions!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> If I completely disagree with a VC pricing suggestion I will phone or email them stating my reasons and then submit again. Sometimes I think what happens is that they generalise over brand and category too much without recognising that a particular item is special/more recent/still available retail at a high price or only just sold out. I expect they do it for speed sometimes when assessing a lot of submissions. I don’t really think they’re generally trying to force you down for the sake of it, to be honest. As regards whether I get proved right or not, it’s variable. Sometimes I’ve persuaded them to let me price higher and the item hasn’t sold for absolutely ages, and I had to reduce it.  They were right, and we sellers need to take into account that the market for second hand things is mostly not made up of the same people with the same budget as the market for retail, just as buyers need to take into account that pre-owned in ‘very good condition’ at a fraction of the price can’t be expected to be exactly the same as new unless it’s been sold as brand new in the description.  But like you say, I still would prefer the reduction to be my decision.  Sometimes I’ve held out firmly then got my desired price the first day the item is listed. I suppose in both scenarios it can also be just a matter of luck. Each item only needs to find the one person who will buy it, ultimately. ‘Market value’ is a very imprecise concept with second hand sales; they try to apply it, but the variables are more variable than most!
> 
> If buyers do that in the comments, trying to get an item much lower than the asking price, I direct them nicely to the offer function. At least then they’ll get that they can’t offer less than 70% of the price the item is on for. And if I’ve switched offers on an item off, it’s for good reason, and I’ll tell them that.  If they persist I just reply ‘No, thank you.  Please refer to my previous answer’ or similar.
> 
> It’s not as if we are profiting on these items we bought new and are already selling for so much less.  Those of us who are not professionals have not been sourcing the items at good prices, and people who are doing that are working hard doing all their sourcing and they deserve any profit they make on that basis. I’m just someone selling on things I bought at full retail, or best case scenario in a ‘private’ sale. I expect a loss, and I’m happy if something I liked but can’t use goes to an appreciative home, but I don’t want to give things away for a silly price. As lots of us have said before, I’d prefer to donate.



Never had luck with phoning them, and I do speak French quite fluently. I think they are a bit too disjointed and the different departments are not really connected.

I am selling notoriously low, some of the items I sold were offered again by the people I suspect bought them (the ones who asked a lot of questions) but for a much higher price, doesn't bug me much as I list to clear out and as you said, not like you make a profit anyway, but to be honest, if somebody offers a ridiculously low price and has a hissy fit that I decline, there is no way in hell I would give them the item. Last one is some doofus who wants to buy a Celine bag for 80. Sometimes you really got to wonder if they have no idea, just see an item on instagram and decide they deserve it, and somebody else should pay for it. If it goes for too low a price, I rather donate, give a friend a present...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Never had luck with phoning them, and I do speak French quite fluently. I think they are a bit too disjointed and the different departments are not really connected.
> 
> I am selling notoriously low, some of the items I sold were offered again by the people I suspect bought them (the ones who asked a lot of questions) but for a much higher price, doesn't bug me much as I list to clear out and as you said, not like you make a profit anyway, but to be honest, if somebody offers a ridiculously low price and has a hissy fit that I decline, there is no way in hell I would give them the item. Last one is some doofus who wants to buy a Celine bag for 80. Sometimes you really got to wonder if they have no idea, just see an item on instagram and decide they deserve it, and somebody else should pay for it. If it goes for too low a price, I rather donate, give a friend a present...



I think the departments have been very disjointed but they are starting to build connections more now; it seems to be reflected in emails and phone calls I’ve had lately. And in the past I have found emailing first then calling to discuss the email really helps, they can see the points in front of them, and see the outcome I’m looking for, and I ask them to take it to the relevant department. I haven’t always got exactly what I wanted, I don’t suppose it’ll ever be perfection, but it’s a two-way street and I’ve been happy with the accommodations both ways, generally. My French is nowhere near good enough to negotiate. I really envy you your fluency!

Yes I would sell lower to clear out too, often I do, annoying maybe to see them resold higher, but it’s a decision you’ve taken and it helps clear the decks, doesn’t it? There are some things I’d stick to my higher price on regardless, it’s a complicated psychological decision as much as anything else!


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> If I completely disagree with a VC pricing suggestion I will phone or email them stating my reasons and then submit again. Sometimes I think what happens is that they generalise over brand and category too much without recognising that a particular item is special/more recent/still available retail at a high price or only just sold out. I expect they do it for speed sometimes when assessing a lot of submissions. I don’t really think they’re generally trying to force you down for the sake of it, to be honest. As regards whether I get proved right or not, it’s variable. Sometimes I’ve persuaded them to let me price higher and the item hasn’t sold for absolutely ages, and I had to reduce it.  They were right, and we sellers need to take into account that the market for second hand things is mostly not made up of the same people with the same budget as the market for retail, just as buyers need to take into account that pre-owned in ‘very good condition’ at a fraction of the price can’t be expected to be exactly the same as new unless it’s been sold as brand new in the description.  But like you say, I still would prefer the reduction to be my decision.  Sometimes I’ve held out firmly then got my desired price the first day the item is listed. I suppose in both scenarios it can also be just a matter of luck. Each item only needs to find the one person who will buy it, ultimately. ‘Market value’ is a very imprecise concept with second hand sales; they try to apply it, but the variables are more variable than most!



I did get to that point, emailed them showing examples of similar items being priced 2x what I was quoted, then got 3 generic replies, asked to speak to a manager (in the meantime the item was allowed by a different pricing person at my price) so the manager said - you're fine and and. I of course understand their point, but I have a history of pretty quick sales regardless the price (I provide items with full set, receipts, rather new and have number of followers etc.) therefore keen to get it at my price which always is super reasonable and open to further negotiations.
I'm not paid yet per hour what my husband is but really that time could be used better, hence my lack of interest in selling anything (and buying).


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think the departments have been very disjointed but they are starting to build connections more now; it seems to be reflected in emails and phone calls I’ve had lately. And in the past I have found emailing first then calling to discuss the email really helps, they can see the points in front of them, and see the outcome I’m looking for, and I ask them to take it to the relevant department. I haven’t always got exactly what I wanted, I don’t suppose it’ll ever be perfection, but it’s a two-way street and I’ve been happy with the accommodations both ways, generally. My French is nowhere near good enough to negotiate. I really envy you your fluency!
> 
> Yes I would sell lower to clear out too, often I do, annoying maybe to see them resold higher, but it’s a decision you’ve taken and it helps clear the decks, doesn’t it? There are some things I’d stick to my higher price on regardless, it’s a complicated psychological decision as much as anything else!



LOL, given that French was my 3rd language and English my 4th, it's not that difficult really, plus I endured years of boarding school in a French speaking part of Switzerland (hated it, but that is another story), on the other hand, I am seriously numberolexic, to the point that if I do a transfer I need to copy and paste, people think I make it up, but it is pretty much like dyslexia just with numbers. Guess you can't have it all and I will never have a career as an accountant.

While lately the people you speak to are perfectly polite and nice (which makes a nice difference to the previous situation with the bored guy who brushed you off and the standard replies that showed that they didn't even read your mail), they let it slip that there is no real influence they have. Seriously, I do wonder how you get anywhere with them, I reached the point of giving up. Mind you in the event of that skirt they let me have so much cheaper, I called them and said I am so happy with it and find it unfair to the seller and would like to pay the full price and the seller to get the full price (it was already listed cheap) and was just told can't be done....


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I did get to that point, emailed them showing examples of similar items being priced 2x what I was quoted, then got 3 generic replies, asked to speak to a manager (in the meantime the item was allowed by a different pricing person at my price) so the manager said - you're fine and and. I of course understand their point, but I have a history of pretty quick sales regardless the price (I provide items with full set, receipts, rather new and have number of followers etc.) therefore keen to get it at my price which always is super reasonable and open to further negotiations.
> I'm not paid yet per hour what my husband is but really that time could be used better, hence my lack of interest in selling anything (and buying).


Yes I agree that the pricing team probably fails to take into account your good selling history, followers and reliability, and sometimes that you want to leave some room for negotiation with buyers.  Possibly some less experienced members of the curation department adhere to the blunt tool of the rules more than others do. I do find increasingly as I’ve sold such a lot that I can refer to that and point out I know what I’m doing and am reliable and fair. On the whole I’m happy-ish with the prices I end up setting. 

And yes ... I could be using my time more productively too.  Sometimes I think I use the selling (not to mention the associated posting on TPF!) as a distraction from real issues as much as I do the retail therapy!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> LOL, given that French was my 3rd language and English my 4th, it's not that difficult really, plus I endured years of boarding school in a French speaking part of Switzerland (hated it, but that is another story), on the other hand, I am seriously numberolexic, to the point that if I do a transfer I need to copy and paste, people think I make it up, but it is pretty much like dyslexia just with numbers. Guess you can't have it all and I will never have a career as an accountant.
> 
> While lately the people you speak to are perfectly polite and nice (which makes a nice difference to the previous situation with the bored guy who brushed you off and the standard replies that showed that they didn't even read your mail), they let it slip that there is no real influence they have. Seriously, I do wonder how you get anywhere with them, I reached the point of giving up. Mind you in the event of that skirt they let me have so much cheaper, I called them and said I am so happy with it and find it unfair to the seller and would like to pay the full price and the seller to get the full price (it was already listed cheap) and was just told can't be done....



I’d settle for being multilingual any day!

They’ve definitely got rid of some the bored CS people, or cheered them up somehow, and the stock emails are getting fewer and further between. I really think they are starting to link things up and empower employees more; I think the change of CEO has brought a change of culture, but we won’t see it all happen at once. 

I can’t believe how much time I spend thinking about this!  Definitely an avoidance technique, there are other things I should be doing ...


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes I agree that the pricing team probably fails to take into account your good selling history, followers and reliability, and sometimes that you want to leave some room for negotiation with buyers.  Possibly some less experienced members of the curation department adhere to the blunt tool of the rules more than others do. I do find increasingly as I’ve sold such a lot that I can refer to that and point out I know what I’m doing and am reliable and fair. On the whole I’m happy-ish with the prices I end up setting.
> 
> And yes ... I could be using my time more productively too.  Sometimes I think I use the selling (not to mention the associated posting on TPF!) as a distraction from real issues as much as I do the retail therapy!



Oh the totally funny thing was, I saw an item and thought I have to have it, only to find out it is actually a dress I bought and listed as it didn't work for me as well as I thought. It kind of made me sit back and rethink buying


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Oh the totally funny thing was, I saw an item and thought I have to have it, only to find out it is actually a dress I bought and listed as it didn't work for me as well as I thought. It kind of made me sit back and rethink buying


Lol!  Absolutely a lesson for us all!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Lol!  Absolutely a lesson for us all!



Lol, yes, I now look at things and go "Well, since I am a bit top heavy, it might not hang as well, and that low cut looks fine if you are a B cup, if you are overly blessed by the titty fairy, this will look just cheap" - and I really do not want to emulate the Kardashian woman (though my bum is nowhere near that size)


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Lol, yes, I now look at things and go "Well, since I am a bit top heavy, it might not hang as well, and that low cut looks fine if you are a B cup, if you are overly blessed by the titty fairy, this will look just cheap" - and I really do not want to emulate the Kardashian woman (though my bum is nowhere near that size)


Lol!  I have similar issues, my body type has utterly changed since I was younger and I have to remember not to keep buying the same cut.


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> My item arrived and I’m actually really pleased with it, it’s an absolute bargain!  As I buy a lot less often than I sell, I still always worry, though it’s always been fine!


Wonderful! Congrats on your buy
Lol my husband would love to hear that from me, but unfortunately to him hehe  I buy more than I sell


----------



## Gigi1

bisousx said:


> To update on my saga with Vestiaire...
> 
> Up until now, I have purchased 3 items from VC (Chanel handbag, Christian Louboutin boots and Valentino boots). Two of them arrived quickly and were as described, so I was happy.
> 
> My coveted Chanel handbag that I purchased from the Russian seller arrived to the Vestiaire HQ on the 29th day, so it went through inspection and was sent to me.
> 
> The purse was, while authentic, significantly not as described. The listing stated that aside from missing 4-5 "cc"s from the bag, the handbag was in otherwise perfect condition (seller's words). (I used to own this same handbag before and understood how the "cc" can fall off with gentle wear, so I was OK with 4-5 cc's missing).
> 
> In reality, it was missing 9 ccs, the stitching that connects the two flaps is completely missing from the back of the bag on both sides (there are two holes in the back of the bag!) and there were deep dents/marks in the calfskin. The bottom of the purse had a deep crease and was bottoming out.
> 
> I was a little stunned that the discrepancies between the listing and actual item passed quality control, and emailed them my photos. After some back and forth, Vestiaire informed me that my only recourse is to relist the bag on Vestiaire.
> 
> Sad news, but I expected this from all that I've read online.


On no sad to hear . And it’s so unfair! If the item is listed in perfect condition , I would not give up and fight for return! Ask for a manager. 
That type things holding me from purchasing Chanel handbags from VC. I guess i would  the only make exception and purchase, if the bag is absolutely new without no flaws at all and if i cannot find it anywhere else. I think you have more chances of purchasing bag as described from reputable IG sellers. ... but again how did you purchase through PP or credit card company. I would contact them . Make all the pictures and copy the listing , so they would see that it’s totally false description and let they force VC to refund you. Good luck and please update us on the process....


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> I really enjoy buying and wearing great quality fashion. Everything I sell pretty much was brand new to me and is still unused, or a mistake I wore once. The trouble is that existence of VC makes me more likely to make poor buying decisions because I know I can recoup some of the outlay, though I know I’ll lose money, and I’m a little in denial by avoiding putting figures on it.  It won’t break the bank, I don’t spend what I can’t afford, but still I am aware I’m being a bit wasteful and casual. I want to tighten that up, and I have done to a great extent, you are not alone in this!  It is a bit depressing to waste hard earned money, affordable or not. So I think you did a very wise thing by making yourself look at the sobering figures, and concentrating on getting your reward instead from buying things that make you pause a little more before impulse buying.
> 
> I do think I kid myself a bit when it comes to how much I might be able to recoup and how far that mitigates ill-judged purchases.  At least I feel I never kid myself that I’m buying things as an investment, though. There’s no such thing in the fashion world, I would think, apart from the odd very limited edition or iconic vintage piece, or maybe the whole Kelly/Birkin thing (off-topic: which I avoid and don’t know a lot about, because I feel Hermès maybe manipulates customers a bit more than I’m comfortable with. The bags are very nice, I can understand wanting one, but I don’t really want to ‘develop a relationship’ with an SA or boutique.  Maybe it’s not really necessary to do that, I’m only going by what I read on TPF which may be an unbalanced picture. I don’t want to pay over the odds for a pre-owned Hermès, either, really, but I expect I would if I really hankered after one. I do understand it, they are lovely bags, it just happens I’m more of a Fendi person).  Gabs’s special classic vintage items she mentioned in her post to Oikasecondhand might be investments, that sort of thing. And actually it still makes sense that when buying higher end things at least you can recoup _some_ money, and as we’ve all said before, they hopefully impact the environment a little less, even if the ‘investment’ argument holds little water.  I think it just helps to develop self awareness, about how often you’re doing it and when it’s gone too far. I think you’ve been quite brave, checking the figures!  It gives you an objective handle on it.
> 
> One of my worst habits: buying the same thing in two sizes. My weight fluctuates a lot for health reasons. Sometimes I get two sizes of a skirt or trousers or dress, because I’ve also bought the top or jacket or shoes or bag to wear with them, which are generally more amenable to size changes, so I only got those items in one size, and I think I want to be able to wear the whole outfit in the event of fluctuations. So I basically tell myself it’s ‘an investment’ to buy the additional skirt/trousers/dress, in that it means I will be able to make more use out of the other bits. It’s an in-demand new piece and I won’t be able to get the other size later if I decide I need it, I tell myself. Then I realise I don’t really like the outfit in the bigger size anyway. So I eventually end up selling it, unworn, with tags, at a loss. I should recognise how often this happens and just stop doing it.  It’s been quite rare I’ve actually made use of both sizes. I do not like the same clothes sized up from when I’m an Italian 44 to when I’m an Italian 46, or vice versa. I like different sorts of clothes when I’m a different size. It’s way past time I applied this knowledge with a little more consistency to my actions!


A few years back, I was so impulsive buyer as well @Annie J it took a little bit of process to become more wiser buyer For me this is what worked. I realized that honestly 99% I only like one brand. Like is not a word hehe . I absolutely love Chanel. So I noticed that even I love earlier years collections , well I don’t get bored. So I sold all my other brands and started focusing on what works for me. I still made some impulse purchases , but not as much. Then I even went step further. I don’t buy anything until I create at least 3-4 looks with it in my head. I don’t buy something that in my opinion is not as flattering on my body or maybe would be better said, that doesn’t enhance me(because I am pretty happy with my figure. I eat super healthy,) and plus if I need to take it in, or let it out a little, I can always do with the clothes of this brand, since they have extra few inches in most of their clothing. 
So it easy to shop I can go within 3-4 sizes and also if I need length I just size up . It works for me. Now I am more calm , and don’t need to sell too many things,That will might change in a few years, but for now, I am absolutely happy with my wardrobe. And I do not like Hermès , not because of their policies , but just I probably one of a few , don’t find their bags too adorable, lady like ,as I find in Chanel


----------



## fleurdeliv

An update: My bag just arrived at the QC center! 

And can confirm that there is an issue where the seller has already sent the item but VC sends them a reminder anyway. Just happened to me and my bag’s seller.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Wonderful! Congrats on your buy
> Lol my husband would love to hear that from me, but unfortunately to him hehe  I buy more than I sell



Thank you @Gigi1!  I definitely don’t buy as much as I sell on VC ... but I’m still buying new retail more than I sell on VC, not good!!  I’m trying at least to adopt a ‘2 in, 1 out’ and hope to achieve ‘1 in, 1 out’ with even the occasional ‘1 in, 2 out’!

I’m getting a bit better at it. I just must be strict about getting too casual about buying on the basis that ‘I can always resell it later’!  It’s wasteful.



Gigi1 said:


> A few years back, I was so impulsive buyer as well @Annie J it took a little bit of process to become more wiser buyer For me this is what worked. I realized that honestly 99% I only like one brand. Like is not a word hehe . I absolutely love Chanel. So I noticed that even I love earlier years collections , well I don’t get bored. So I sold all my other brands and started focusing on what works for me. I still made some impulse purchases , but not as much. Then I even went step further. I don’t buy anything until I create at least 3-4 looks with it in my head. I don’t buy something that in my opinion is not as flattering on my body or maybe would be better said, that doesn’t enhance me(because I am pretty happy with my figure. I eat super healthy,) and plus if I need to take it in, or let it out a little, I can always do with the clothes of this brand, since they have extra few inches in most of their clothing.
> So it easy to shop I can go within 3-4 sizes and also if I need length I just size up . It works for me. Now I am more calm , and don’t need to sell too many things,That will might change in a few years, but for now, I am absolutely happy with my wardrobe. And I do not like Hermès , not because of their policies , but just I probably one of a few , don’t find their bags too adorable, lady like ,as I find in Chanel



Sensible thinking and wise words!  And when you’re buying Chanel you know you’re getting quality and most often a classic style that will be timeless.

I’m quite pleased with myself that my biggest major purchase this month has been not retail but pre-owned (Chanel!) on VC though, lovely condition, good price, very pleased!  I’ve never been a Chanel buyer before, and must make sure I don’t start obsessing ...


----------



## Annie J

fleurdeliv said:


> An update: My bag just arrived at the QC center!
> 
> And can confirm that there is an issue where the seller has already sent the item but VC sends them a reminder anyway. Just happened to me and my bag’s seller.


That’s great news, @fleurdeliv!
Looking forward to hearing about the next stage, and hoping it’s everything you wish for!

Yes, that definitely happens to me both ways.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Thank you @Gigi1!  I definitely don’t buy as much as I sell on VC ... but I’m still buying new retail more than I sell on VC, not good!!  I’m trying at least to adopt a ‘2 in, 1 out’ and hope to achieve ‘1 in, 1 out’ with even the occasional ‘1 in, 2 out’!
> 
> I’m getting a bit better at it. I just must be strict about getting too casual about buying on the basis that ‘I can always resell it later’!  It’s wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sensible thinking and wise words!  And when you’re buying Chanel you know you’re getting quality and most often a classic style that will be timeless.
> 
> I’m quite pleased with myself that my biggest major purchase this month has been not retail but pre-owned (Chanel!) on VC though, lovely condition, good price, very pleased!  I’ve never been a Chanel buyer before, and must make sure I don’t start obsessing ...



That is if Chanel works for you, for me it is the a style that just does nothing for me, it looks fabulous on mom, but aprt from the odd pair of shoes, a skirt and a silk sweater, doesn't work for my body and I really don't like their bags. I love their stuff on others, but if you are a bit top heavy, Chanel does not hang right on you. Another brand that really doesn't work for me is Cavalli, much too busy


----------



## Gabs007

fleurdeliv said:


> An update: My bag just arrived at the QC center!
> 
> And can confirm that there is an issue where the seller has already sent the item but VC sends them a reminder anyway. Just happened to me and my bag’s seller.



Totally annoying, because for the buyer it looks like the seller is tardy, when it is actually the courier company


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> That is if Chanel works for you, for me it is the a style that just does nothing for me, it looks fabulous on mom, but aprt from the odd pair of shoes, a skirt and a silk sweater, doesn't work for my body and I really don't like their bags. I love their stuff on others, but if you are a bit top heavy, Chanel does not hang right on you. Another brand that really doesn't work for me is Cavalli, much too busy


I think I found the one Chanel thing that was ever going to work for me!  So hopefully I’m not in danger of becoming obsessed!


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Totally annoying, because for the buyer it looks like the seller is tardy, when it is actually the courier company


I know, this always bugs me. Have you sold anything the last week or so?  The reminders are coming thicker and faster than before. I think they’re tinkering with the system at the moment and will not be surprised if something else emerges from it with regard to time allowed for shipping. I’m guessing it’s something they can’t make happen in one fell swoop because somehow the site has to keep running while the changes occur.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I know, this always bugs me. Have you sold anything the last week or so?  The reminders are coming thicker and faster than before. I think they’re tinkering with the system at the moment and will not be surprised if something else emerges from it with regard to time allowed for shipping. I’m guessing it’s something they can’t make happen in one fell swoop because somehow the site has to keep running while the changes occur.



No, at the moment it is really quiet, end of the month I guess.... They brought the tick back and a detailed view of what you sold when, which I find a bit intrusive



Annie J said:


> I think I found the one Chanel thing that was ever going to work for me!  So hopefully I’m not in danger of becoming obsessed!



Their knee length skirts work for me too, but tbh I think Alexander McQueen and Jill Sander, Rene Lezard, etc. is cheaper and just as well made, so I tend to stick with them


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> No, at the moment it is really quiet, end of the month I guess.... They brought the tick back and a detailed view of what you sold when, which I find a bit intrusive



Ah, wow, yes, this is changing!  I hadn’t noticed because I mainly use the app, and so far it’s only showing up on the website.

@Gabs007 @Romar @nikka007 @nicole0612 @Polaremil @bisousx and all the other ladies who were thinking about how you know about active sellers etc, unexplained waits and non-communicative sellers (apologies if I missed someone!) ... @Oikasecondhand and @fleurdeliv I expect you’d be interested too.
Maybe they’ve been reading everything here that we’d been discussing about what the recommended seller thing means and how you earn it. It’s all changed, as Gabs has just pointed out. And it also relates to a seller notifying of a sold product not actually being available any more, within 3 or 5 days of a sale, so maybe this is a prelude to reducing the shipping window as well. Screen shots from the new FAQ below.

It seems there are now two grades of recommended seller, “Trusted” and “Expert” and they spell out exactly what each one means. I’ve just looked at the website since you posted, @Gabs007, and discovered that I am now an “Expert Seller”. Currently at least. I suppose it’ll make it through to the app soon. I would always still meet the compliance requirement I hope, but if sales volume dips any time then it looks like the status could drop back to “Trusted” just because of recent lack of volume.  “Trusted” sounds ok anyway though. And at least it’s transparent now, and has a bit more meaning.  (Proviso with all this is that it’s very useful but still rests on quality control being very reliable. But I generally always thought myself from my experience it was ok most of the time, that mistakes happen sometimes, were usually corrected, sometimes not but I hope/think they’re improving on that).

I think I quite like this, by and large, but I suppose I might be a bit fed up if I sold a lot for a year and was “Expert” then took a six month break and had to start from scratch. I wonder how they’ll manage that. I guess it will make who is totally inactive clearer, and maybe helps make sure that people aren’t resting on their laurels and getting complacent, but there’s nothing untrustworthy about having a break when you have nothing listed.  I suppose you’d get it back quite quickly though when resuming selling, given that time span they’ve introduced.

I think I’d feel this set up was reasonable if I were so far not a trusted or ‘expert’ seller because it can be earned fairly quickly as long as buyers are wise to the fact you can buy safely from sellers without a tick or a star. If I were a buyer, knowing what I know, I’d still happily buy from a seller without a badge but probably only if they responded well to me in the chat before purchase.

I think the only change I can see about information shown about a seller’s previous sales is that it now says the total number of sales and the number of those which is recent.  And they seem to be specifying three categories of qualifying conditions: conformity, shipping and volume, and they are specifying that there’s a short time limit on letting a buyer know if something they’ve bought is no longer available, with 3 days for “Expert” and 5 days for “Trusted”. Have I missed something else?


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> discovered that I am now an “Expert Seller”.



I _knew_ my postgraduate studies would get me somewhere one day ...

This is either going to make my husband cry with laughter for joy that I’ve sold a lot or cry with desperation that I might keep on buying new things I shouldn’t because, hey, I may be losing money on it all, but get me, I’m an _expert_ _seller ... _


----------



## EmilyM111

@Annie J Thank you. I’ve got this from them as well and also they said the statuses will be rolled out in the app by July (think end of). I’m an expert seller on the desktop.
Not sure how this will work out for me - have only one (but major, Hermes) bag to sell and at this price level people will look particularly at my status and if I understood correctly I’ll lose it soon without sales (sorry at the airport fidgeting for boarding so skimming the posts)


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> I _knew_ my postgraduate studies would get me somewhere one day ...
> 
> This is either going to make my husband cry with laughter for joy that I’ve sold a lot or cry with desperation that I might keep on buying new things I shouldn’t because, hey, I may be losing money on it all, but get me, I’m an _expert_ _seller ... _



I have 3 masters degrees - that what they are used for then (deffo not for making m rich)


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> @Annie J Thank you. I’ve got this from them as well and also they said the statuses will be rolled out in the app by July (think end of). I’m an expert seller on the desktop.
> Not sure how this will work out for me - have only one (but major, Hermes) bag to sell and at this price level people will look particularly at my status and if I understood correctly I’ll lose it soon without sales (sorry at the airport fidgeting for boarding so skimming the posts)



Yes I was thinking about that sort of thing.  

At the moment most of my sales are relatively inexpensive, with the odd sprinkling of up to £1000-ish items, and my very high value items like your bag are much fewer and further between because I tend to keep those. As long as buyers know how it’s worked out they can hopefully think in a balanced way about it. Perhaps someone buying a high value Hermès bag is going to look more closely at the criteria and realise that not having the tick or the star doesn’t mean a seller is no good. But I also wonder if going forward, VC might not remove the status too quickly. Or maybe there’s an element I haven’t caught onto yet.

Of course if they can improve their reputation for quality control and authentication, buyers will feel more confident about buying from anybody so it’s less of an issue. I’ve always been comfortable enough that the QC is quite good and I hope it’s getting better. And in the event of it going wrong somehow I would expect them to sort it out.  My experience makes me fairly confident anyway and I hope they’re going to improve too.

But it won’t be to VC’s advantage if a seller like you has the one high value item but can’t sell easily because of not having trusted status. They want to have a reputation for offering a good major item like yours, and I would imagine someone selling such a thing isn’t necessarily in the market for volume of sales. So they will be wanting to keep sellers like you happy with the experience too.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I have 3 masters degrees - that what they are used for then (deffo not for making m rich)


LOL!  Same here!


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Yes I was thinking about that sort of thing.
> 
> Perhaps someone buying a high value Hermès bag is going to look more closely at the criteria and realise that not having the tick or the star doesn’t mean a seller is no good. But I also wonder if going forward, VC might not remove the status too quickly. Or maybe there’s an element I haven’t caught onto yet.
> .



Unfortunately I doubt it. Guess the bag is meant to stay with me as there is zero interest despite good pictures (the ugly ones attracted more people). I actually like that bag but there’s too many in life. The only caveat is that if Hermes offers me promised Kelly sellier I will need £ and other consignment in the UK made a very good joke with prices (one was ok but this is the one I bought from and they have 30 day returns so NOPE!!!)


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> Unfortunately I doubt it. Guess the bag is meant to stay with me as there is zero interest despite good pictures (the ugly ones attracted more people). I actually like that bag but there’s too many in life. The only caveat is that if Hermes offers me promised Kelly sellier I will need £ and other consignment in the UK made a very good joke with prices (one was ok but this is the one I bought from and they have 30 day returns so NOPE!!!)


Frustrating. How long has it been on?  Sometimes I have things on forever with no interest, and it just takes one buyer to come along and it’s suddenly sold.  If things have been on for a very long time and so have sunk way down the listings, I take them off and resubmit them. This might be a good time to do that if you’ve got the new ‘expert’ showing. Then I’d think about taking it off again and resubmitting it when the new badges make it to the app, maybe, to make best use of a new load of buyers seeing it for the first time. The only difficulty might be that you can’t guarantee they will let you list it for the same price again, though if you email and explain why you’re resubmitting it now I would expect them to be fairly amenable to reason.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Ah, wow, yes, this is changing!  I hadn’t noticed because I mainly use the app, and so far it’s only showing up on the website.
> 
> @Gabs007 @Romar @nikka007 @nicole0612 @Polaremil @bisousx and all the other ladies who were thinking about how you know about active sellers etc, unexplained waits and non-communicative sellers (apologies if I missed someone!) ... @Oikasecondhand and @fleurdeliv I expect you’d be interested too.
> Maybe they’ve been reading everything here that we’d been discussing about what the recommended seller thing means and how you earn it. It’s all changed, as Gabs has just pointed out. And it also relates to a seller notifying of a sold product not actually being available any more, within 3 or 5 days of a sale, so maybe this is a prelude to reducing the shipping window as well. Screen shots from the new FAQ below.
> 
> It seems there are now two grades of recommended seller, “Trusted” and “Expert” and they spell out exactly what each one means. I’ve just looked at the website since you posted, @Gabs007, and discovered that I am now an “Expert Seller”. Currently at least. I suppose it’ll make it through to the app soon. I would always still meet the compliance requirement I hope, but if sales volume dips any time then it looks like the status could drop back to “Trusted” just because of recent lack of volume.  “Trusted” sounds ok anyway though. And at least it’s transparent now, and has a bit more meaning.  (Proviso with all this is that it’s very useful but still rests on quality control being very reliable. But I generally always thought myself from my experience it was ok most of the time, that mistakes happen sometimes, were usually corrected, sometimes not but I hope/think they’re improving on that).
> 
> I think I quite like this, by and large, but I suppose I might be a bit fed up if I sold a lot for a year and was “Expert” then took a six month break and had to start from scratch. I wonder how they’ll manage that. I guess it will make who is totally inactive clearer, and maybe helps make sure that people aren’t resting on their laurels and getting complacent, but there’s nothing untrustworthy about having a break when you have nothing listed.  I suppose you’d get it back quite quickly though when resuming selling, given that time span they’ve introduced.
> 
> I think I’d feel this set up was reasonable if I were so far not a trusted or ‘expert’ seller because it can be earned fairly quickly as long as buyers are wise to the fact you can buy safely from sellers without a tick or a star. If I were a buyer, knowing what I know, I’d still happily buy from a seller without a badge but probably only if they responded well to me in the chat before purchase.
> 
> I think the only change I can see about information shown about a seller’s previous sales is that it now says the total number of sales and the number of those which is recent.  And they seem to be specifying three categories of qualifying conditions: conformity, shipping and volume, and they are specifying that there’s a short time limit on letting a buyer know if something they’ve bought is no longer available, with 3 days for “Expert” and 5 days for “Trusted”. Have I missed something else?
> 
> View attachment 4474102
> View attachment 4474103




Apparently I am expert seller too, how odd, yet somebody from who I bought before has lost her badge and the items were always fabulous, I guess that was one of the "Got to find a flaw" checkers


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Apparently I am expert seller too, how odd, yet somebody from who I bought before has lost her badge and the items were always fabulous, I guess that was one of the "Got to find a flaw" checkers


Well that’s good you got your badge, it might help your sales speed up and at least the rather unfair nude/pink shoes difference of opinion didn’t count enough to stop you getting your well-earned status!

Maybe the person you saw lost theirs hadn’t sold much recently, had delayed shipping or sold one or two things that genuinely didn’t meet QC, despite the things you bought from him/her being good.

I’d probably rather they were over than under cautious with QC, as seller and as buyer. 

I guess it’s difficult to fully cover all bases accurately but this new method at least gives buyers something they can assess with clear parameters.

Like I said, it wouldn’t stop me buying from a non-badges seller as long as they responded to me in the chat and bearing in mind QC on top of that. I suppose from VC’s point of view it encourages seller loyalty, and they will increasingly have to compete for sellers if more companies enter the market.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Well that’s good you got your badge, it might help your sales speed up and at least the rather unfair nude/pink shoes difference of opinion didn’t count enough to stop you getting your well-earned status!
> 
> Maybe the person you saw lost theirs hadn’t sold much recently, had delayed shipping or sold one or two things that genuinely didn’t meet QC, despite the things you bought from him/her being good.
> 
> I’d probably rather they were over than under cautious with QC, as seller and as buyer.
> 
> I guess it’s difficult to fully cover all bases accurately but this new method at least gives buyers something they can assess with clear parameters.
> 
> Like I said, it wouldn’t stop me buying from a non-badges seller as long as they responded to me in the chat and bearing in mind QC on top of that. I suppose from VC’s point of view it encourages seller loyalty, and they will increasingly have to compete for sellers if more companies enter the market.



Tbh I think you must have a special mojo with them, I found them frustrating to the point of being idiotic, people agree with you say you are right, however nothing changes because it is another department.

As for the person I bought from, caught up with her on another forum and managed to get the thing I was after, VC did the same thing as they did with my shoes with her several times and tried to get her to agree to a massively reduced sales price.

VC certainly did not a lot to earn my loyality and I do hope more companies enter, I know it is a bit of an act of getting their house in order, but since they charge for that and possibly earn quite well (or else why would they do it) it shold actually be a given


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Frustrating. How long has it been on?  Sometimes I have things on forever with no interest, and it just takes one buyer to come along and it’s suddenly sold.  If things have been on for a very long time and so have sunk way down the listings, I take them off and resubmit them. This might be a good time to do that if you’ve got the new ‘expert’ showing. Then I’d think about taking it off again and resubmitting it when the new badges make it to the app, maybe, to make best use of a new load of buyers seeing it for the first time. The only difficulty might be that you can’t guarantee they will let you list it for the same price again, though if you email and explain why you’re resubmitting it now I would expect them to be fairly amenable to reason.


It’s been a month. I’m not that worried, have seen K32 being sold at a good price after 6 months. Think that bag is a steal (as I’m willing to lower the price to a very decent price but waiting for offers cos low price will prompt preposterous offers). I like it but decided Kelly or Birkin might need to be of colour. If not sold soon then might resubmit later as you said
The price isn’t an issue - they are highly incompetent and can’t differentiate older Kelly from brand new with receipt with gazillions. However as mentioned somewhere before I had an incident with some person “authenticating” who  equates a presence of receipt with authenticity and my bag was deemed not auth only to be let in (third time as I kept pulling it out) by another person after another submission


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> Thank you @Gigi1!  I definitely don’t buy as much as I sell on VC ... but I’m still buying new retail more than I sell on VC, not good!!  I’m trying at least to adopt a ‘2 in, 1 out’ and hope to achieve ‘1 in, 1 out’ with even the occasional ‘1 in, 2 out’!
> 
> I’m getting a bit better at it. I just must be strict about getting too casual about buying on the basis that ‘I can always resell it later’!  It’s wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sensible thinking and wise words!  And when you’re buying Chanel you know you’re getting quality and most often a classic style that will be timeless.
> 
> I’m quite pleased with myself that my biggest major purchase this month has been not retail but pre-owned (Chanel!) on VC though, lovely condition, good price, very pleased!  I’ve never been a Chanel buyer before, and must make sure I don’t start obsessing ...


You are lucky...Don’t get too close to Chanel, it is really contagious . My husband says that Chanel put a spell


----------



## Gigi1

Gabs007 said:


> That is if Chanel works for you, for me it is the a style that just does nothing for me, it looks fabulous on mom, but aprt from the odd pair of shoes, a skirt and a silk sweater, doesn't work for my body and I really don't like their bags. I love their stuff on others, but if you are a bit top heavy, Chanel does not hang right on you. Another brand that really doesn't work for me is Cavalli, much too busy


Consider yourself lucky Chanel it’s really contagious . 
Wow you don’t like their bags , well I guess different things for different tastes. Probably so many could not believe that I absolutely don’t like Hermès, to the point i would not wear their bags, even if someone would gift me
Oh Cavali , I never care either . Ups I did had very soft amazing jeans some years ago, but nothing else since then . I don’t care for zebras, leopards or any other animal prints


----------



## Gabs007

Gigi1 said:


> Consider yourself lucky Chanel it’s really contagious .
> Wow you don’t like their bags , well I guess different things for different tastes. Probably so many could not believe that I absolutely don’t like Hermès, to the point i would not wear their bags, even if someone would gift me
> Oh Cavali , I never care either . Ups I did had very soft amazing jeans some years ago, but nothing else since then . I don’t care for zebras, leopards or any other animal prints



I don't really care much for Hermes bag myself, my dog ate a rare Birkin, apart from the fact that I wanted to sell it as I really never used it (bloody HATED it) and the money lost due to not being able to sell it, the bag itself I didn't mourn for...

I like their shoes, scarves, some belts but their bags mostly leave me a bit "mehhh" same with Chanel, I find them ostentatious, overpriced and overblinged, plus far too fragile to have real use. In between they do some really good clothes, but the general style leaves me cold. If I am splashing out on something, I want wear out of it


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> It’s been a month. I’m not that worried, have seen K32 being sold at a good price after 6 months. Think that bag is a steal (as I’m willing to lower the price to a very decent price but waiting for offers cos low price will prompt preposterous offers). I like it but decided Kelly or Birkin might need to be of colour. If not sold soon then might resubmit later as you said
> The price isn’t an issue - they are highly incompetent and can’t differentiate older Kelly from brand new with receipt with gazillions. However as mentioned somewhere before I had an incident with some person “authenticating” who  equates a presence of receipt with authenticity and my bag was deemed not auth only to be let in (third time as I kept pulling it out) by another person after another submission



I saw a few of the sellers I regularly buy from lose their status and one of them (actually found the rare Prada bag because she tweeted she sells it on VC) I am in touch with as she is really nice and we connected via Social Media, they are trying to push people into taking low ball offers or else losing the status, well, tbh their status isn't that great and that really rubs me the wrong way


----------



## nicole0612

Their quality control checkers have completely changed their policies it seems. The items I sell always pass inspection immediately, because I describe all wear and chose my wear category conservatively, but in the last 2 days two items have failed, and both with reasons that were listed in my description. The first was a jacket which was listed in good condition described as having wear to the buttons (with photos), and it was determined to not conform to good condition because of wear to the buttons! Next I sold a handbag, listed as very good condition with tiny scratches to the hardware, which has always passed quality control before, but it was again determined to not conform to the listing because of scratches to the hardware (on the feet of the bag)!
It seems like the item has to be brand new or it can’t pass quality control anymore! I wonder if I’ve just had bad luck these past two days?


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Their quality control checkers have completely changed their policies it seems. The items I sell always pass inspection immediately, because I describe all wear and chose my wear category conservatively, but in the last 2 days two items have failed, and both with reasons that were listed in my description. The first was a jacket which was listed in good condition described as having wear to the buttons (with photos), and it was determined to not conform to good condition because of wear to the buttons! Next I sold a handbag, listed as very good condition with tiny scratches to the hardware, which has always passed quality control before, but it was again determined to not conform to the listing because of scratches to the hardware (on the feet of the bag)!
> It seems like the item has to be brand new or it can’t pass quality control anymore! I wonder if I’ve just had bad luck these past two days?



I honestly hope they manage to smooth that out or remove the twerp who doesn't seem to be able to read descriptions


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you, I hope so too!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I hope so too!



It seems to have afflicted all my fave sellers, who I really always got better than expected stuff from and me when they faffed around a pair of nude pumps they decided are pink and not beige, it is so stupid


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> It seems to have afflicted all my fave sellers, who I really always got better than expected stuff from and me when they faffed around a pair of nude pumps they decided are pink and not beige, it is so stupid


I remember when they pulled that on you! You would think they would want the sale to go through when the item actually is a described. Our buyers would not have objected!


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I saw a few of the sellers I regularly buy from lose their status and one of them (actually found the rare Prada bag because she tweeted she sells it on VC) I am in touch with as she is really nice and we connected via Social Media, they are trying to push people into taking low ball offers or else losing the status, well, tbh their status isn't that great and that really rubs me the wrong way


Well there will be other places to sell Hermes


----------



## EmilyM111

Update: the Kelly sold yesterday at a decent price. Having read your comments and having 'this is not authentic H based on lack of receipt' experience, I'm curious what's going to happen when the bag lands in Paris.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Update: the Kelly sold yesterday at a decent price. Having read your comments and having 'this is not authentic H based on lack of receipt' experience, I'm curious what's going to happen when the bag lands in Paris.



I think it should be fine, they do seem to have better people authenticating and I think the old drones are now trying to show they are up to the game by finding stuff wrong that is easy to authenticate


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I think it should be fine, they do seem to have better people authenticating and I think the old drones are now trying to show they are up to the game by finding stuff wrong that is easy to authenticate


Strangely, it's been acknowledged and approved within 8 hrs from the reception. Guess the commission on H was more worth it than on Celine or Chanel. Glad I'm done with them lol and a relieved the bag is gone and sorted.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Strangely, it's been acknowledged and approved within 8 hrs from the reception. Guess the commission on H was more worth it than on Celine or Chanel. Glad I'm done with them lol and a relieved the bag is gone and sorted.



It is totally odd, but you got rid of the bag and I guess you will in the future let others spend the really big bucks on the expensive items and buy reduced...

Sometimes it is odd, stuff that has 100 likes and is really competitively priced doesn't sell well, something that is not that great flies out...


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> It is totally odd, but you got rid of the bag and I guess you will in the future let others spend the really big bucks on the expensive items and buy reduced...
> 
> Sometimes it is odd, stuff that has 100 likes and is really competitively priced doesn't sell well, something that is not that great flies out...


haha nah, i got rid of bags i wasn't really using. Not sure what the future holds. I just don't want to sponsor fashion for those who are smarter than me lol


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> haha nah, i got rid of bags i wasn't really using. Not sure what the future holds. I just don't want to sponsor fashion for those who are smarter than me lol



I totally know the feeling, the people posting really stupid price offers and then having a fit if you tell them "No thank you, I listed quite low because I don't enjoy the haggling, this is the lowest I am willing to sell" do annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I totally know the feeling, the people posting really stupid price offers and then having a fit if you tell them "No thank you, I listed quite low because I don't enjoy the haggling, this is the lowest I am willing to sell" do annoy the hell out of me.


It's exactly that feeling - after getting odd offers on the Kelly I was keen to keep it (though black K is super boring, pure reason for selling). Funny, I didn't feel that resentment when selling Celine or YSL for peanuts but Hermes made me really think - somebody will be walking with a bag they couldn't afford but stupid nikka007 sold them for **** all lol...Heyho.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> It's exactly that feeling - after getting odd offers on the Kelly I was keen to keep it (though black K is super boring, pure reason for selling). Funny, I didn't feel that resentment when selling Celine or YSL for peanuts but Hermes made me really think - somebody will be walking with a bag they couldn't afford but stupid nikka007 sold them for **** all lol...Heyho.



My big vice were shoes, some I didn't even wear because I fell in love with them in the shop then at home decided I have quite a few similar pairs already, the amount of whinging going on because I didn't want to sell new Prada, Vivienne Westwood or Louboutin for 50 really did my head in


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> My big vice were shoes, some I didn't even wear because I fell in love with them in the shop then at home decided I have quite a few similar pairs already, the amount of whinging going on because I didn't want to sell new Prada, Vivienne Westwood or Louboutin for 50 really did my head in


I don't envy you, read your posts about it. I luckily found a place in Warsaw where stuff like LV, Prada (which I didn't own) or Gucci sells fast at good prices (combo of **** supply and people trying to save £/$/PLN) so rarely sold bags (I only sell bags) at super low prices. Still it hurts, hence my commitment to consider my purchases (also found excessive clothes, shoes & bags freak me out lol)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I don't envy you, read your posts about it. I luckily found a place in Warsaw where stuff like LV, Prada (which I didn't own) or Gucci sells fast at good prices (combo of **** supply and people trying to save £/$/PLN) so rarely sold bags (I only sell bags) at super low prices. Still it hurts, hence my commitment to consider my purchases (also found excessive clothes, shoes & bags freak me out lol)



I am totally planning on having less when I we have moved to France, but well, that is the plan, we'll see how it is going to work out...


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I am totally planning on having less when I we have moved to France, but well, that is the plan, we'll see how it is going to work out...


Love the idea of living in France  I'm staying in the Empire until husband sorts himself out or I get into canada mothership, no shopping before that lol


----------



## Amazona

Well, my experience is that Vestiaire is unreliable, their promo codes are crap and don't work and CS has no intention of helping you if you contact them on the issue. Plus their quality check is rubbish - they said the seller should give me a price drop of 30€ because of worn corners (it wasn't wearing but minor discoloration that was shown on the original pics and I was fine with that) but they didn't see the worn/cracked varnish and a tear on the inside pocket seam.

I never got help with the promo code that didn't work and I had to ship my bag to France for at least 10 weeks to get it fixed. Never EVER doing business with VC again.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Vestiaire has drastically changed their shipping policy  for sold items, as far as I can tell. I sold an item this Wednesday and on Friday I received notice that I only had three further days to ship the item, before they cancel the sale. How odd. First the shipping deadline was 1 month and now it is 5 days?


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Vestiaire has drastically changed their shipping policy  for sold items, as far as I can tell. I sold an item this Wednesday and on Friday I received notice that I only had three further days to ship the item, before they cancel the sale. How odd. First the shipping deadline was 1 month and now it is 5 days?



They also do that when you already marked the item as shipped


----------



## Gabs007

Amazona said:


> Well, my experience is that Vestiaire is unreliable, their promo codes are crap and don't work and CS has no intention of helping you if you contact them on the issue. Plus their quality check is rubbish - they said the seller should give me a price drop of 30€ because of worn corners (it wasn't wearing but minor discoloration that was shown on the original pics and I was fine with that) but they didn't see the worn/cracked varnish and a tear on the inside pocket seam.
> 
> I never got help with the promo code that didn't work and I had to ship my bag to France for at least 10 weeks to get it fixed. Never EVER doing business with VC again.



VC only has 3 categories and never sells item as new or "good as new"

1. Very good (small minor signs of wear)
2. Good (more signs of wear but no damages)
3. Acceptable (they only accept bags as such) but where everything has to be listed in great detail

It totally depends what the bag was declared at, and I would think the price paid. I am always happy if I get an item that is better than listed (some stuff was listed as a good and it looked brand new) but I am aware that I am buying 2nd hand and do not expect new unless the seller really claims it is new in the description. But to avoid problems, they don't allow things to be listed as new.

As for the promo codes, not saying it is, but could it be that it was a problem with what they offered the promo code for? I lost a promo code because I made an offer, which I thought the seller would respond to with a counter offer, but she sold it at that price, which was 5 under the value of the promo code, so I couldn't use the promo code at all. Sometimes they also use promo codes only for bags, clothes, shoes, or items over a certain value.

Personally I think it is unfair to the seller if the corners were pictured that the seller should give a reduction.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Gabs007 said:


> They also do that when you already marked the item as shipped


Oh really? They remind you/threaten you even after you shipped the item. How odd, but I am not surprised.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Oh really? They remind you/threaten you even after you shipped the item. How odd, but I am not surprised.



Even if you mark it as shipped, you keep getting the reminders to ship it, and since the shipping seems to be notoriously slow at the moment (the fault of the shipping company) you keep on getting the "Send your item" mails


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Oh really? They remind you/threaten you even after you shipped the item. How odd, but I am not surprised.



I have to admit that in a way I am glad that they are tightening up, sometimes waiting for close to 2 months before you get an item can be a bit of a pain, but on the other hand the steady reminders when you have sent the item, then waiting 48 hours until they scan it while they keep sending you reminders is getting a bit annoying. Also some people might be busy with work and not have the chance to send the item straight away as most of the parcel shops are open at regular working hours...


----------



## Amazona

Gabs007 said:


> VC only has 3 categories and never sells item as new or "good as new"
> 
> 1. Very good (small minor signs of wear)
> 2. Good (more signs of wear but no damages)
> 3. Acceptable (they only accept bags as such) but where everything has to be listed in great detail
> 
> It totally depends what the bag was declared at, and I would think the price paid. I am always happy if I get an item that is better than listed (some stuff was listed as a good and it looked brand new) but I am aware that I am buying 2nd hand and do not expect new unless the seller really claims it is new in the description. But to avoid problems, they don't allow things to be listed as new.
> 
> As for the promo codes, not saying it is, but could it be that it was a problem with what they offered the promo code for? I lost a promo code because I made an offer, which I thought the seller would respond to with a counter offer, but she sold it at that price, which was 5 under the value of the promo code, so I couldn't use the promo code at all. Sometimes they also use promo codes only for bags, clothes, shoes, or items over a certain value.
> 
> Personally I think it is unfair to the seller if the corners were pictured that the seller should give a reduction.



Never said the bag was marketed as new, it was said to be in very good condition. 

The code was for my first purchase on the app. Downloaded the sh*tty app to my phone and made the purchase, the code never worked. 

CS won't do anything but explain, make excuses and blames the customer. There are other outlets for preloved and they will be getting my business in the future.


----------



## Gabs007

Amazona said:


> Never said the bag was marketed as new, it was said to be in very good condition.
> 
> The code was for my first purchase on the app. Downloaded the sh*tty app to my phone and made the purchase, the code never worked.
> 
> CS won't do anything but explain, make excuses and blames the customer. There are other outlets for preloved and they will be getting my business in the future.



Oh well, I hope you are luckier with others,  but given the attitude you display I really doubt it, btw where did the "never said the bag was new" come from? I explained they do not sell stuff as new.  

And judging from CS trying to explain, maybe you simply did something wrong and they tried to explain what went wrong and you didn't get it?

I had issues with them in the past, but the way you come over seems quite petulant, seriously, I think you'd be much better off buying brand new, you get guarantee on the item for a certain amount of time, you get an item without any blemishes as it is new...  

Preloved means it has wear and sometimes tear, most people know that and are OK with it for the reduced price, some people are not and for them it is better if they buy new, so much less to complain about


----------



## GrRoxy

I have purchased a few items and it was always quick, good experience.
I bought a bag, on the day the seller favourited that listing, which to me is a clear sign they SAW I bought it right? I wrote them a comment after a week... two... three... No response, finally a full 30 days later VC messages me that seller doesn't have the bag anymore. I feel like it was very disrespectful that the seller did not inform VC immediately, never answered my comments, nothing. 
I'm pretty bummed, and now I'm a little apprehensive of ordering again. Rant over.


----------



## Gabs007

GrRoxy said:


> I have purchased a few items and it was always quick, good experience.
> I bought a bag, on the day the seller favourited that listing, which to me is a clear sign they SAW I bought it right? I wrote them a comment after a week... two... three... No response, finally a full 30 days later VC messages me that seller doesn't have the bag anymore. I feel like it was very disrespectful that the seller did not inform VC immediately, never answered my comments, nothing.
> I'm pretty bummed, and now I'm a little apprehensive of ordering again. Rant over.



I don't think it is something that happens very often, it happened to me maybe twice and I bought quite a lot, what I usually do is I ask a question if it would be convenient for the seller to send it soon, then wait for the reply, if they don't reply, I assume they are away and have forgotten to put their holiday in or forgotten they listed the item, so I don't buy.

With their much shorter sending frame, it seems to change now anyway, but try asking a question about sending before you buy, ever since I am doing that, hasn't happened, some removed the items and I figured they sold somewhere else and just forgot to take the listing down, but there was no having paid money and waiting for the refund.


----------



## Amazona

Gabs007 said:


> Oh well, I hope you are luckier with others,  but given the attitude you display I really doubt it, btw where did the "never said the bag was new" come from? I explained they do not sell stuff as new.
> 
> And judging from CS trying to explain, maybe you simply did something wrong and they tried to explain what went wrong and you didn't get it?
> 
> I had issues with them in the past, but the way you come over seems quite petulant, seriously, I think you'd be much better off buying brand new, you get guarantee on the item for a certain amount of time, you get an item without any blemishes as it is new...
> 
> Preloved means it has wear and sometimes tear, most people know that and are OK with it for the reduced price, some people are not and for them it is better if they buy new, so much less to complain about


Their explanations have made no sense. The only thing I was supposed to do was to enter the discount code to the right place and it didn't work - simple as that. It's interesting how you interpret my attitude when you somehow feel I need a lecture on VC and how they work. I know, thank you.


----------



## Gabs007

Amazona said:


> Their explanations have made no sense. The only thing I was supposed to do was to enter the discount code to the right place and it didn't work - simple as that. It's interesting how you interpret my attitude when you somehow feel I need a lecture on VC and how they work. I know, thank you.



Well maybe they should have explained then how to put the code in, but all the best of luck, as I said, I think you would be so much better off buying new... But I think I involve now the ignore button, a bit fed up. As somebody who puts stuff on VC, I am very glad that you give them a miss in the future


----------



## Amazona

Gabs007 said:


> Well maybe they should have explained then how to put the code in, but all the best of luck, as I said, I think you would be so much better off buying new... But I think I involve now the ignore button, a bit fed up. As somebody who puts stuff on VC, I am very glad that you give them a miss in the future


I don't know how I'd be better off buying new if I can authenticate myself and get a good price..? Luckily there are other places to buy, with better reputation. Maybe you should just write a book, like "Online shopping for Dummies", since in your world it seems to be such a chore to know how to use a discount code.


----------



## Sissy_HB

Trying to get my hands on a Fendy Spy bag and have been reading some info on how to spot fakes first. Now I have the feeling I am seeing fakes all over Vestiaire Collective and other online consignment stores as well, am I paranoid?  

https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...aun-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7214209.shtml (Look at how the wand is not entirely woven, fake? Leather also doesn't look as pebbly as it should I think. ) 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/fendi-sequin-embellished-spy-bag (also the issue with the woven part of the wand not going down to the metal parts … but it has been "authenticated" and sold … I have never seen this type of Spy bag anywhere else also...)

https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...iss-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7344622.shtml (Also here the uncommon only partly woven part, which all the articles tell me is a sign of a fake Spy bag).

This is really frustrating, I am either just paranoid, or there is fakes all over the place on sites which proud themselves to be trustworthy to buy authentic bags! Any opinions on the above mentioned bags and their authenticity? Thank you!

Sissy


----------



## Gabs007

Sissy_HB said:


> Trying to get my hands on a Fendy Spy bag and have been reading some info on how to spot fakes first. Now I have the feeling I am seeing fakes all over Vestiaire Collective and other online consignment stores as well, am I paranoid?
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...aun-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7214209.shtml (Look at how the wand is not entirely woven, fake? Leather also doesn't look as pebbly as it should I think. )
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/fendi-sequin-embellished-spy-bag (also the issue with the woven part of the wand not going down to the metal parts … but it has been "authenticated" and sold … I have never seen this type of Spy bag anywhere else also...)
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...iss-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7344622.shtml (Also here the uncommon only partly woven part, which all the articles tell me is a sign of a fake Spy bag).
> 
> This is really frustrating, I am either just paranoid, or there is fakes all over the place on sites which proud themselves to be trustworthy to buy authentic bags! Any opinions on the above mentioned bags and their authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> Sissy



OK, my experiences with the Real Real were pretty awful, however with VC usually the items are not with them but with the seller, so they are NOT authenticated yet, the people who accept the items aren't authenticators.

I would honestly suggest that you go into a Fendi store and ask to see a bag, ask questions there, get familiar with the product and also ask about the changes in design, that bag has been around since 2005 and has been made in a variety of colours and materials, i.e. different leathers, mixes of fabric and leather, some even with unwoven handles, different textures...

Honestly reading a few articles about it is great, but that doesn't make you an expert, the most telling thing about a bag, apart from lining, serial number, checking the stitching, is usually the weight, so take yourself to a place where they do sell Fendi, look at a few Spybags.

To be honest, I never saw one with sequins before, but I also haven't seen every single model of the spy bag ever made, personally I am after one in plain nappa, which are really really hard to find, you would possibly claim it is fake as it isn't peppled enough...


----------



## Sissy_HB

Gabs007 said:


> OK, my experiences with the Real Real were pretty awful, however with VC usually the items are not with them but with the seller, so they are NOT authenticated yet, the people who accept the items aren't authenticators.
> 
> I would honestly suggest that you go into a Fendi store and ask to see a bag, ask questions there, get familiar with the product and also ask about the changes in design, that bag has been around since 2005 and has been made in a variety of colours and materials, i.e. different leathers, mixes of fabric and leather, some even with unwoven handles, different textures...
> 
> Honestly reading a few articles about it is great, but that doesn't make you an expert, the most telling thing about a bag, apart from lining, serial number, checking the stitching, is usually the weight, so take yourself to a place where they do sell Fendi, look at a few Spybags.
> 
> To be honest, I never saw one with sequins before, but I also haven't seen every single model of the spy bag ever made, personally I am after one in plain nappa, which are really really hard to find, you would possibly claim it is fake as it isn't peppled enough...


Thank you @Gabs007 . No, I am definitely not an expert, this is why I was asking opinions to learn more on what I need to have a close look at. Going into a Fendi Store might be a good idea, to get the full experience. I think however, that I will probably buy my bag online, this is why I want to make sure I can find out as much as possible on the authenticity by just looking at the pictures. I definitely do not want to end up with a fake bag, this is why I want to learn as much as possible.  Thank you!


----------



## Annie J

Sissy_HB said:


> Trying to get my hands on a Fendy Spy bag and have been reading some info on how to spot fakes first. Now I have the feeling I am seeing fakes all over Vestiaire Collective and other online consignment stores as well, am I paranoid?
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...aun-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7214209.shtml (Look at how the wand is not entirely woven, fake? Leather also doesn't look as pebbly as it should I think. )
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/fendi-sequin-embellished-spy-bag (also the issue with the woven part of the wand not going down to the metal parts … but it has been "authenticated" and sold … I have never seen this type of Spy bag anywhere else also...)
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...iss-leder-spy-fendi-handtaschen-7344622.shtml (Also here the uncommon only partly woven part, which all the articles tell me is a sign of a fake Spy bag).
> 
> This is really frustrating, I am either just paranoid, or there is fakes all over the place on sites which proud themselves to be trustworthy to buy authentic bags! Any opinions on the above mentioned bags and their authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> Sissy





Gabs007 said:


> OK, my experiences with the Real Real were pretty awful, however with VC usually the items are not with them but with the seller, so they are NOT authenticated yet, the people who accept the items aren't authenticators.
> 
> I would honestly suggest that you go into a Fendi store and ask to see a bag, ask questions there, get familiar with the product and also ask about the changes in design, that bag has been around since 2005 and has been made in a variety of colours and materials, i.e. different leathers, mixes of fabric and leather, some even with unwoven handles, different textures...
> 
> Honestly reading a few articles about it is great, but that doesn't make you an expert, the most telling thing about a bag, apart from lining, serial number, checking the stitching, is usually the weight, so take yourself to a place where they do sell Fendi, look at a few Spybags.
> 
> To be honest, I never saw one with sequins before, but I also haven't seen every single model of the spy bag ever made, personally I am after one in plain nappa, which are really really hard to find, you would possibly claim it is fake as it isn't peppled enough...





Sissy_HB said:


> Thank you @Gabs007 . No, I am definitely not an expert, this is why I was asking opinions to learn more on what I need to have a close look at. Going into a Fendi Store might be a good idea, to get the full experience. I think however, that I will probably buy my bag online, this is why I want to make sure I can find out as much as possible on the authenticity by just looking at the pictures. I definitely do not want to end up with a fake bag, this is why I want to learn as much as possible.  Thank you!



@Gabs007 is right that the bags on VC haven’t been through VC’s checking process yet if they are still with the seller; the team that puts the items online is not an authentication team.  This will happen when VC physically receives the item after purchase and the item is checked before being sent to the buyer. At that point you would get a full refund if the item is found not to be genuine or should be offered a price reduction or the chance to refuse the item if it’s found not to meet the declared condition. 

The only items on VC that are already checked are those marked ‘Ready to ship’.

They don’t just put any old thing online though. I’ve had items rejected for selling because they deemed they didn’t fit the catalogue, and there was a period a while back when lots of resale sites including VC were flooded with fake Givenchy Antigonas from Italian sellers, but I imagine they didn’t make it past QC, and I noticed they all disappeared completely from the listings after a while (not sold, but removed). 

I don’t know anything about the Spy but as regards the leather I doubt you can draw conclusions about authenticity on that basis. I recently bought three supposedly identical large black calfskin Peekaboos directly from Fendi, and the leather on each was quite different. I wanted the smoothest calfskin like my other Peekaboos, but one of the ones I was sent was really quite pebbly, almost like my Selleria one. Natural variation: in the opposite direction to the difference you are noticing, but an example of differences in the same model of the genuine article direct from the manufacturer. And as Gabs says, the bag has been manufactured in plenty of different combinations; if you look at Peekaboos or the Kan I or any other model over the years, there have been constant variations in leather, design features, colours etc, so it would be pretty hard to authenticate from an article which may not have all the background. 

I don’t think Fendi still makes the Spy and I doubt from my experience with them that Fendi themselves would offer you any help with authenticating a pre-owned bag; their customer service is fine if you’re spending with them but I doubt they’d help with this.  They would probably just say a polite ‘no’! 

I would suggest not trying to authenticate yourself from an article which may be inaccurate, but try to get an authentication before purchase. I see you’re a new member here but I just had a look at the Fendi authentication thread on this forum and, unlike the Hermès authentication thread, it doesn’t appear you have to be a previously active member to ask for an authentication. You could ask there for help. You need to read the first post in the thread to make sure you’re giving all the required info in the right format or you might not get an answer. I believe they drop in to authenticate when they can, so it might not be immediate.  Here’s the link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/.  I believe there are also paid authentication services if you have doubts either before or after buying, but I’ve never used one. Somebody in that thread might be able to advise you where to go. 

I’ve bought five or six very pricey bags from VC including a Fendi (but not a Spy) and each one has been authentic and in the condition declared and meeting the description. I’ve bought a lot of other expensive things there too and I am also a frequent seller on VC, and I have had no significant problems at any time. They gave me the opportunity at authentication/quality control to back out of one bag purchase because the seller didn’t include the original receipt, but I already knew she wasn’t sending the receipt and wasn’t worried; I knew the bag was genuine. They offered one of my buyers a reduction for a virtually invisible unravelled stitch on the inside of a garment in a seam that was just finishing, not structural, that I hadn’t seen when I inspected it carefully before selling!

My experience with VC authentication has been good, but as with all resale sites with human authentication, the odd mistake could still happen and something slip through; it’s just an unfortunate hazard of buying pre-owned as you’ll already know if you ever buy pre-owned, and all the sites get accused of it at times. If you were to receive a fake you could get a paid authenticator to verify that and VC would have to refund you if they had made a mistake. The only time I received something wrong from VC, it was that they had lost an accessory from an item I bought, at quality control. They offered me a full refund or a reduction; I took the reduction and used it to buy a new matching accessory. I can’t comment on how other resale sites operate in similar situations; I haven’t used them. 

I don’t know if you’ve used VC before?  You need to check the criteria VC states for the level of condition to make sure you’re happy with the level. Ask for more photos if you need them. A lot of - I’m not saying all - dissatisfaction you read in these threads is based on false expectation and not checking the terms & conditions before buying, and people who’ve been happy don’t all come running to announce it here. My misgivings in the past about VC involved their slow and sometimes unresponsive customer service, but mainly that never really happened to me and I was basing it on what other people wrote here, and they’ve been working on improving it lately too. If you are new to VC, I’ve posted a lot of points earlier in this thread about checking out your seller as much as you can, and so have other people.  It might be worth a look back through this thread. Note that if you are using the VC app, seller status is not currently showing there, as they’ve been changing their seller rating system and software, but if you go to the website you can see if you are buying from an ‘Expert Seller’ or a ‘Trusted Seller’ and what specifically that means (it doesn’t mean a seller who can authenticate or anything, I am an ‘Expert Seller’, and it mainly means I’ve consistently sold a lot, shipped it quickly and met quality control and authenticity). This doesn’t mean you can’t get a good experience buying from a seller without the badges though. They all have to start somewhere and maybe just haven’t sold enough recently to qualify; no reason to rule them out if they’re responsive and all the photos look good. You can check that out if you look at the desktop site where you can see their sold items. 

Hope you find your bag!


----------



## Gabs007

Sissy_HB said:


> Thank you @Gabs007 . No, I am definitely not an expert, this is why I was asking opinions to learn more on what I need to have a close look at. Going into a Fendi Store might be a good idea, to get the full experience. I think however, that I will probably buy my bag online, this is why I want to make sure I can find out as much as possible on the authenticity by just looking at the pictures. I definitely do not want to end up with a fake bag, this is why I want to learn as much as possible.  Thank you!



I had 2 Spy bags, one was sadly a victim of my designer bag and shoe eating dog, so a few months ago I bought another one, there is nothing wrong with buying online, seriously, a lot of bags when I am not totally sure if I will like or use them, I buy online and 2nd hand, I haven't bought a bag from the RealReal but I had bought dresses, and the condition of them was horrendous, the smell of them was honestly moldy grave, since I am in the UK and they are in the US, returns cost a bundle and they don't refund sending, plus import duty and all that, so honestly not worth it, I stay clear, other people are happy with them, so it does depend...
But going back to the subject, both bags were totally different, the shape was the same and they both had the spy bag stuff, you know that "hidden purse" etc. They come in such a variety of leathers.

If you go and look at it in stores, just say you are toying with the idea of buying yourself one, or you are buying one for a friend but you are not sure about the leather, let them explain.

If you are not familiar with the bag itself, I'd always have it authenticated ASAP after you receive it, and if you pay, pay with a credit card or PayPal, in case there is an issue with authenticity you can get your money back, with PP you might have to pay for the authentication yourself and the sending, so CC might make a lot more sense.

I think what you read online are people who compare their spy bag with a fake spy bag and they feel super smug about it, the number of the item, lining, hologram and weight are really important, though even the lining can change a little bit, the leather changes a lot, then (as mentioned) they come in different colours and materials, even material mixes, some even in exotic leathers or nappa, that won't pebble at all. 

With the 2 bags on VC I honestly don't see much wrong at first glance, but I would ask for a few more pictures, especially regarding the lining and the hologram, one of the sellers seems to sell a lot of bags and seems to have a spotless history, which is always reassuring.

Seriously, do not panic, nobody knows everything about every item, I worked in fashion journalism for a long time, some of the items I can authenticate, but nobody can authenticate every item out there, that is why a good professional resale site has a lot of different authenticators for different brands, and even then mistakes can happen, so for your own peace of mind, if you can't do it yourself, it is really worth to pay a bit more to get it authenticated, check with your CC company that you are covered for 2nd hand purchases. So the worst that can happen is you get your money back after 2 to 3 months, which admittedly is a bit of a pain, but less pain than losing the money and ending with a fake bag


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> @Gabs007 is right that the bags on VC haven’t been through VC’s checking process yet if they are still with the seller; the team that puts the items online is not an authentication team.  This will happen when VC physically receives the item after purchase and the item is checked before being sent to the buyer. At that point you would get a full refund if the item is found not to be genuine or should be offered a price reduction or the chance to refuse the item if it’s found not to meet the declared condition.
> 
> The only items on VC that are already checked are those marked ‘Ready to ship’.
> 
> They don’t just put any old thing online though. I’ve had items rejected for selling because they deemed they didn’t fit the catalogue, and there was a period a while back when lots of resale sites including VC were flooded with fake Givenchy Antigonas from Italian sellers, but I imagine they didn’t make it past QC, and I noticed they all disappeared completely from the listings after a while (not sold, but removed).
> 
> I don’t know anything about the Spy but as regards the leather I doubt you can draw conclusions about authenticity on that basis. I recently bought three supposedly identical large black calfskin Peekaboos directly from Fendi, and the leather on each was quite different. I wanted the smoothest calfskin like my other Peekaboos, but one of the ones I was sent was really quite pebbly, almost like my Selleria one. Natural variation: in the opposite direction to the difference you are noticing, but an example of differences in the same model of the genuine article direct from the manufacturer. And as Gabs says, the bag has been manufactured in plenty of different combinations; if you look at Peekaboos or the Kan I or any other model over the years, there have been constant variations in leather, design features, colours etc, so it would be pretty hard to authenticate from an article which may not have all the background.
> 
> I don’t think Fendi still makes the Spy and I doubt from my experience with them that Fendi themselves would offer you any help with authenticating a pre-owned bag; their customer service is fine if you’re spending with them but I doubt they’d help with this.  They would probably just say a polite ‘no’!
> 
> I would suggest not trying to authenticate yourself from an article which may be inaccurate, but try to get an authentication before purchase. I see you’re a new member here but I just had a look at the Fendi authentication thread on this forum and, unlike the Hermès authentication thread, it doesn’t appear you have to be a previously active member to ask for an authentication. You could ask there for help. You need to read the first post in the thread to make sure you’re giving all the required info in the right format or you might not get an answer. I believe they drop in to authenticate when they can, so it might not be immediate.  Here’s the link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/.  I believe there are also paid authentication services if you have doubts either before or after buying, but I’ve never used one. Somebody in that thread might be able to advise you where to go.
> 
> I’ve bought five or six very pricey bags from VC including a Fendi (but not a Spy) and each one has been authentic and in the condition declared and meeting the description. I’ve bought a lot of other expensive things there too and I am also a frequent seller on VC, and I have had no significant problems at any time. They gave me the opportunity at authentication/quality control to back out of one bag purchase because the seller didn’t include the original receipt, but I already knew she wasn’t sending the receipt and wasn’t worried; I knew the bag was genuine. They offered one of my buyers a reduction for a virtually invisible unravelled stitch on the inside of a garment in a seam that was just finishing, not structural, that I hadn’t seen when I inspected it carefully before selling!
> 
> My experience with VC authentication has been good, but as with all resale sites with human authentication, the odd mistake could still happen and something slip through; it’s just an unfortunate hazard of buying pre-owned as you’ll already know if you ever buy pre-owned, and all the sites get accused of it at times. If you were to receive a fake you could get a paid authenticator to verify that and VC would have to refund you if they had made a mistake. The only time I received something wrong from VC, it was that they had lost an accessory from an item I bought, at quality control. They offered me a full refund or a reduction; I took the reduction and used it to buy a new matching accessory. I can’t comment on how other resale sites operate in similar situations; I haven’t used them.
> 
> I don’t know if you’ve used VC before?  You need to check the criteria VC states for the level of condition to make sure you’re happy with the level. Ask for more photos if you need them. A lot of - I’m not saying all - dissatisfaction you read in these threads is based on false expectation and not checking the terms & conditions before buying, and people who’ve been happy don’t all come running to announce it here. My misgivings in the past about VC involved their slow and sometimes unresponsive customer service, but mainly that never really happened to me and I was basing it on what other people wrote here, and they’ve been working on improving it lately too. If you are new to VC, I’ve posted a lot of points earlier in this thread about checking out your seller as much as you can, and so have other people.  It might be worth a look back through this thread. Note that if you are using the VC app, seller status is not currently showing there, as they’ve been changing their seller rating system and software, but if you go to the website you can see if you are buying from an ‘Expert Seller’ or a ‘Trusted Seller’ and what specifically that means (it doesn’t mean a seller who can authenticate or anything, I am an ‘Expert Seller’, and it mainly means I’ve consistently sold a lot, shipped it quickly and met quality control and authenticity). This doesn’t mean you can’t get a good experience buying from a seller without the badges though. They all have to start somewhere and maybe just haven’t sold enough recently to qualify; no reason to rule them out if they’re responsive and all the photos look good. You can check that out if you look at the desktop site where you can see their sold items.
> 
> Hope you find your bag!



I actually saw it in stores again, I think they did a reissue of it, I wouldn't go in and ask "Hello, saw one of those bags 2nd hand, will you authenticate" because of course they would not, but they are quite protective of their trade mark and they used to offer a check on serial numbers, not sure if they still do. So the way to go would be to claim you want to buy one, flatter them about the iconic image and design, etc. The staff tends to be really really very well trained and a lot of them love showing off their knowledge.

Edited to add, if you didn't sell for a while your status will disappear, so I think that is really not working as well as planned, because somebody who might sell authentic items from time to time will not have the status as you need to be a regular seller to have it


----------



## Sissy_HB

Annie J said:


> @Gabs007 is right that the bags on VC haven’t been through VC’s checking process yet if they are still with the seller; the team that puts the items online is not an authentication team.  This will happen when VC physically receives the item after purchase and the item is checked before being sent to the buyer. At that point you would get a full refund if the item is found not to be genuine or should be offered a price reduction or the chance to refuse the item if it’s found not to meet the declared condition.
> 
> The only items on VC that are already checked are those marked ‘Ready to ship’.
> 
> They don’t just put any old thing online though. I’ve had items rejected for selling because they deemed they didn’t fit the catalogue, and there was a period a while back when lots of resale sites including VC were flooded with fake Givenchy Antigonas from Italian sellers, but I imagine they didn’t make it past QC, and I noticed they all disappeared completely from the listings after a while (not sold, but removed).
> 
> I don’t know anything about the Spy but as regards the leather I doubt you can draw conclusions about authenticity on that basis. I recently bought three supposedly identical large black calfskin Peekaboos directly from Fendi, and the leather on each was quite different. I wanted the smoothest calfskin like my other Peekaboos, but one of the ones I was sent was really quite pebbly, almost like my Selleria one. Natural variation: in the opposite direction to the difference you are noticing, but an example of differences in the same model of the genuine article direct from the manufacturer. And as Gabs says, the bag has been manufactured in plenty of different combinations; if you look at Peekaboos or the Kan I or any other model over the years, there have been constant variations in leather, design features, colours etc, so it would be pretty hard to authenticate from an article which may not have all the background.
> 
> I don’t think Fendi still makes the Spy and I doubt from my experience with them that Fendi themselves would offer you any help with authenticating a pre-owned bag; their customer service is fine if you’re spending with them but I doubt they’d help with this.  They would probably just say a polite ‘no’!
> 
> I would suggest not trying to authenticate yourself from an article which may be inaccurate, but try to get an authentication before purchase. I see you’re a new member here but I just had a look at the Fendi authentication thread on this forum and, unlike the Hermès authentication thread, it doesn’t appear you have to be a previously active member to ask for an authentication. You could ask there for help. You need to read the first post in the thread to make sure you’re giving all the required info in the right format or you might not get an answer. I believe they drop in to authenticate when they can, so it might not be immediate.  Here’s the link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/.  I believe there are also paid authentication services if you have doubts either before or after buying, but I’ve never used one. Somebody in that thread might be able to advise you where to go.
> 
> I’ve bought five or six very pricey bags from VC including a Fendi (but not a Spy) and each one has been authentic and in the condition declared and meeting the description. I’ve bought a lot of other expensive things there too and I am also a frequent seller on VC, and I have had no significant problems at any time. They gave me the opportunity at authentication/quality control to back out of one bag purchase because the seller didn’t include the original receipt, but I already knew she wasn’t sending the receipt and wasn’t worried; I knew the bag was genuine. They offered one of my buyers a reduction for a virtually invisible unravelled stitch on the inside of a garment in a seam that was just finishing, not structural, that I hadn’t seen when I inspected it carefully before selling!
> 
> My experience with VC authentication has been good, but as with all resale sites with human authentication, the odd mistake could still happen and something slip through; it’s just an unfortunate hazard of buying pre-owned as you’ll already know if you ever buy pre-owned, and all the sites get accused of it at times. If you were to receive a fake you could get a paid authenticator to verify that and VC would have to refund you if they had made a mistake. The only time I received something wrong from VC, it was that they had lost an accessory from an item I bought, at quality control. They offered me a full refund or a reduction; I took the reduction and used it to buy a new matching accessory. I can’t comment on how other resale sites operate in similar situations; I haven’t used them.
> 
> I don’t know if you’ve used VC before?  You need to check the criteria VC states for the level of condition to make sure you’re happy with the level. Ask for more photos if you need them. A lot of - I’m not saying all - dissatisfaction you read in these threads is based on false expectation and not checking the terms & conditions before buying, and people who’ve been happy don’t all come running to announce it here. My misgivings in the past about VC involved their slow and sometimes unresponsive customer service, but mainly that never really happened to me and I was basing it on what other people wrote here, and they’ve been working on improving it lately too. If you are new to VC, I’ve posted a lot of points earlier in this thread about checking out your seller as much as you can, and so have other people.  It might be worth a look back through this thread. Note that if you are using the VC app, seller status is not currently showing there, as they’ve been changing their seller rating system and software, but if you go to the website you can see if you are buying from an ‘Expert Seller’ or a ‘Trusted Seller’ and what specifically that means (it doesn’t mean a seller who can authenticate or anything, I am an ‘Expert Seller’, and it mainly means I’ve consistently sold a lot, shipped it quickly and met quality control and authenticity). This doesn’t mean you can’t get a good experience buying from a seller without the badges though. They all have to start somewhere and maybe just haven’t sold enough recently to qualify; no reason to rule them out if they’re responsive and all the photos look good. You can check that out if you look at the desktop site where you can see their sold items.
> 
> Hope you find your bag!


Thank you so much @Annie J for this very comprising answer, for sharing your experiences with VC also as a seller, and for the link to the other thread! 
I have indeed already bought a bag from VC, it was a vintage Yves Saint Laurent and I was (and still am) very happy with it. For some reason I have the feeling when it comes to YSL or Dior, I can more easily spot a fake, … for the Fendi Spy bags, it is all a mystery for me.


----------



## Annie J

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Oh really? They remind you/threaten you even after you shipped the item. How odd, but I am not surprised.





Gabs007 said:


> Even if you mark it as shipped, you keep getting the reminders to ship it, and since the shipping seems to be notoriously slow at the moment (the fault of the shipping company) you keep on getting the "Send your item" mails





Gabs007 said:


> I have to admit that in a way I am glad that they are tightening up, sometimes waiting for close to 2 months before you get an item can be a bit of a pain, but on the other hand the steady reminders when you have sent the item, then waiting 48 hours until they scan it while they keep sending you reminders is getting a bit annoying. Also some people might be busy with work and not have the chance to send the item straight away as most of the parcel shops are open at regular working hours...





GrRoxy said:


> I have purchased a few items and it was always quick, good experience.
> I bought a bag, on the day the seller favourited that listing, which to me is a clear sign they SAW I bought it right? I wrote them a comment after a week... two... three... No response, finally a full 30 days later VC messages me that seller doesn't have the bag anymore. I feel like it was very disrespectful that the seller did not inform VC immediately, never answered my comments, nothing.
> I'm pretty bummed, and now I'm a little apprehensive of ordering again. Rant over.





Gabs007 said:


> I don't think it is something that happens very often, it happened to me maybe twice and I bought quite a lot, what I usually do is I ask a question if it would be convenient for the seller to send it soon, then wait for the reply, if they don't reply, I assume they are away and have forgotten to put their holiday in or forgotten they listed the item, so I don't buy.
> 
> With their much shorter sending frame, it seems to change now anyway, but try asking a question about sending before you buy, ever since I am doing that, hasn't happened, some removed the items and I figured they sold somewhere else and just forgot to take the listing down, but there was no having paid money and waiting for the refund.



I think it’s going to be a good thing but they haven’t finished rolling it out properly (annoying!)

I’ve received emails with the new timeframe in as well. I think they don’t actually say they _will _cancel the sale if I haven’t responded , they say it _may_ be cancelled? I don’t have the emails any more so I can’t check.  And they do say something about ignoring the message if you’ve already sent it (annoying as Gabs and I have said before that the buyer may be told you’ve been reminded when you’ve already sent it and marked the item as sent; maybe they will change this eventually too).  

I agree it’s a little annoying they haven’t sent proper information about this out to sellers so far, but it appears to be connected to their new system of seller status and I think it’s a good thing really. They haven’t so far changed the shipping window allowed in the FAQs (30 days) but they _have_ made it a condition of qualifying for the ‘expert’ or ‘trusted’ badge that you inform them and the buyer within 3 days of making the sale if the item is no longer available. You won’t be a trusted/expert seller if you ignore this. 

So this is quite good; it should address one of buyers’ main gripes and speed things up, and maybe, hopefully, will eventually translate to stopping those annoying 30 day waits for buyers before cancellation. (I would also still advise communication with your seller before buying to check they’re active; it’s not foolproof but it helps). 

I ship within two working days but for a lot of sellers 3 days might be difficult because of location and post office opening hours; they’ll need to allow 5 working days or a week I would think. 

If they change the window for shipping they will also need to make sure that the temporary unavailability thing works properly if this is going to work. 

I think it’s a good thing but I wish they’d spell it out a bit better for us sellers, and not roll out bits of it at a time so we can’t see the overall picture!

It’s a change that buyers will have wanted though.


----------



## Sissy_HB

@Gabs007 Haha, my dog also loves shoes! She destroyed two pairs of new boots in one day as a puppy, the costs amounting to about 500 EUR, but if I imagine she would have touched one of my bags …. oh my!  
Thanks for your estimation on the bags behind the links. Ok, I get it now, it is not as easy as it seems to know if a bag is authentic or not. I will definitely make use of your tips and look carefully before I buy, and how I pay. I will get my bag, it just might take a bit longer than I thought. But then it will be perfect!


----------



## Gabs007

Sissy_HB said:


> @Gabs007 Haha, my dog also loves shoes! She destroyed two pairs of new boots in one day as a puppy, the costs amounting to about 500 EUR, but if I imagine she would have touched one of my bags …. oh my!
> Thanks for your estimation on the bags behind the links. Ok, I get it now, it is not as easy as it seems to know if a bag is authentic or not. I will definitely make use of your tips and look carefully before I buy, and how I pay. I will get my bag, it just might take a bit longer than I thought. But then it will be perfect!



LOL, a while ago I amused the whole PurseForum with the story of Harvey eating a rare Birkin that I had never ever used, Ostrich leather, palladium hardware, I did scream a lot, and to think he looks so harmless... Btw that picture happened when I told him to go into his dog bed, and there should be a speech bubble over his head "Can't, ate dog bed number 55" - they all seem to explode, but luckily no pets were harmed, I keep that dog in check by letting the cat boss him, cat is the ruler of the universe and Harvey will grovel when the tyrant shows up, so the cat tyrant will allow him to sniff his rear end, the canine/feline equivalent of being knighted, I guess...

As for problems with authenticating Fendi, they can be a bit whimsical, which I think is part of the charm


----------



## Annie J

GrRoxy said:


> I have purchased a few items and it was always quick, good experience.
> I bought a bag, on the day the seller favourited that listing, which to me is a clear sign they SAW I bought it right? I wrote them a comment after a week... two... three... No response, finally a full 30 days later VC messages me that seller doesn't have the bag anymore. I feel like it was very disrespectful that the seller did not inform VC immediately, never answered my comments, nothing.
> I'm pretty bummed, and now I'm a little apprehensive of ordering again. Rant over.


Apologies if you already know everything I’m about to say!  ...

Just don’t buy from this seller, and I always contact the seller before purchasing to check they’re active. It’s not foolproof (see my recent posts about a seller who was communicative until I purchased then never sent the item!) but it helps. It shouldn’t put you off buying on VC, just do a bit of groundwork assessing your seller to reduce the likelihood (I’ve posted a lot about this previously). It’s not VC’s fault per se, and (as per my post just above which has more details) they seem to be making changes to improve this for buyers, linking a shorter shipping window to the revamped seller rating system, which, as one of the many conscientious sellers, I welcome, though so far it hasn’t been made entirely explicit and I wish they’d let us sellers know more quickly and fully what changes they are making and make sure none of us lose our expert and trusted badges unfairly!  You can’t see seller badges on the app at the moment but you can see them on the website. 

By the way, the seller ‘favouriting’ the item you bought doesn’t actually mean she saw it. I’ve never ‘favourited’ any of my items but they seem to show up as if I have in my ‘news’ whenever any of them sells. It’s a little daft, I think it’s just that they group certain things together in the software, and as they are changing software maybe they’ll do this eventually. She will only have known it was sold through an app notification or an email, and if she’s not active or has already sold the item elsewhere, she may not notice, or may just ignore it (rude!).


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I actually saw it in stores again, I think they did a reissue of it, I wouldn't go in and ask "Hello, saw one of those bags 2nd hand, will you authenticate" because of course they would not, but they are quite protective of their trade mark and they used to offer a check on serial numbers, not sure if they still do. So the way to go would be to claim you want to buy one, flatter them about the iconic image and design, etc. The staff tends to be really really very well trained and a lot of them love showing off their knowledge.
> 
> Edited to add, if you didn't sell for a while your status will disappear, so I think that is really not working as well as planned, because somebody who might sell authentic items from time to time will not have the status as you need to be a regular seller to have it


Goof idea to flatter them at Fendi!  Worth a try.

Yes I absolutely agree about it being annoying if you could lose your trusted status just because you haven’t had anything to sell for 6 months.  It works ok for buyers (though they might miss out on a good seller who’s lost the status just because they haven’t sold recently) but it’s not always going to be fair to good sellers.

On the other hand I expect they’re trying to encourage us to sell more stuff to keep it going, and they probably want long term inactive sellers to drop out of the status so people can avoid that situation of buying and waiting for ages only to have a refund. So I suppose I can see why they might do it. I think they’ve got the balance a bit wrong on the sales/time period thing though.

Maybe they could introduce another element like having a seller check in a few times a year to confirm they’re still wanting an active selling account even if they currently have nothing to sell. I think it’s reasonable to take away the status if you had a 100% compliance rate a year ago but all the five items you’ve sold in the past five months (or whatever it is) were non-authentic, poor condition or shipped late. It stops that concern we’ve all had that recommended sellers just get complacent.

But you shouldn’t lose it just because you haven’t sold anything, that’s annoying; it might be fine for professional sellers but we individual sellers don’t necessarily have a constant supply of goods, but always sell good compliant things.

We should give them feedback on that. You never know, they might just might listen if enough people say the same thing. I have noticed changes connected to feedback I’ve given in those customer service emails you get after you’ve made a sale, probably they were going to do the things anyway, but I guess it’s worth saying things, you never know. And things I’ve mentioned to customer service over the phone have been changed too. Not my job to sort out their processes but I’d quite like them to keep going in the right direction, it works for me if they do.  They do seem to be aiming to tighten up a lot of the things people didn’t like before.


----------



## Annie J

Sissy_HB said:


> @Gabs007 Haha, my dog also loves shoes! She destroyed two pairs of new boots in one day as a puppy, the costs amounting to about 500 EUR, but if I imagine she would have touched one of my bags …. oh my!
> Thanks for your estimation on the bags behind the links. Ok, I get it now, it is not as easy as it seems to know if a bag is authentic or not. I will definitely make use of your tips and look carefully before I buy, and how I pay. I will get my bag, it just might take a bit longer than I thought. But then it will be perfect!


I don’t have a dog but made the mistake of leaving quite a nice pair of shoes outside the garden door overnight. One disappeared and the other was thoroughly pulled to bits ... Two rather expensive toys for the latest litter of fox cubs ...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> LOL, a while ago I amused the whole PurseForum with the story of Harvey eating a rare Birkin that I had never ever used, Ostrich leather, palladium hardware, I did scream a lot, and to think he looks so harmless... Btw that picture happened when I told him to go into his dog bed, and there should be a speech bubble over his head "Can't, ate dog bed number 55" - they all seem to explode, but luckily no pets were harmed, I keep that dog in check by letting the cat boss him, cat is the ruler of the universe and Harvey will grovel when the tyrant shows up, so the cat tyrant will allow him to sniff his rear end, the canine/feline equivalent of being knighted, I guess...
> 
> As for problems with authenticating Fendi, they can be a bit whimsical, which I think is part of the charm


I’m not a dog person at all, but I do think your dog is gorgeous. I love that pose above all the destruction


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Goof idea to flatter them at Fendi!  Worth a try.
> 
> Yes I absolutely agree about it being annoying if you could lose your trusted status just because you haven’t had anything to sell for 6 months.  It works ok for buyers (though they might miss out in a good seller) but it’s not always going to be fair to good sellers.
> 
> On the other hand I expect they’re trying to encourage us to sell more stuff to keep it going, and they probably want long term inactive sellers to drop out of the status so people can avoid that situation of buying and waiting for ages only to have a refund. So I suppose I can see why they might do it. I think they’ve got the balance a bit wrong on the sales/time period thing though.
> 
> Maybe they could introduce another element like having a seller check in a few times a year to confirm they’re still wanting an active selling account even if they currently have nothing to sell. I think it’s reasonable to take away the status if you had a 100% compliance rate a year ago but all the five items you’ve sold in the past five months (or whatever it is) were non-authentic, poor condition or shipped late. It stops that concern we’ve all had that recommended sellers just get complacent.
> 
> But you shouldn’t lose it just because you haven’t sold anything, that’s annoying; it might be fine for professional sellers but we individual sellers don’t necessarily have a constant supply of goods, but always sell good compliant things.
> 
> We should give them feedback on that. You never know, they might just might listen if enough people say the same thing. I have noticed changes connected to feedback I’ve given in those customer service emails you get after you’ve made a sale, probably they were going to do the things anyway, but I guess it’s worth saying things, you never know. And things I’ve mentioned to customer service over the phone have been changed too. Not my job to sort out their processes but I’d quite like them to keep going in the right direction, it works for me if they do.  They do seem to be aiming to tighten up a lot of the things people didn’t like before.



Actually I think you need to sell at least 2 items within a very short time frame or you are just a "seller" not 6 months


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I’m not a dog person at all, but I do think your dog is gorgeous. I love that pose above all the destruction



He does look very innocent and almost offended to be accused of being destructive, when he only found a new chewie... Btw the 1900 chaiselongue that I had restored and upholstered and loved to bits, he showed us that it was really stuffed with horse hair, he was very pleased that he killed it before it had a chance to attack us...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Actually I think you need to sell at least 2 items within a very short time frame or you are just a "seller" not 6 months


Yes I couldn’t remember what it was. I’ve just dug out these screenshots I posted before. So a trusted seller has to have made 2 successful sales of compliant items in the past 4 months, and advise them if an item is not available within 5 days of a sale.  An expert seller has to have made 5 successful sales of compliant items in the last 3 months, and advise them within 3 days of a sale if the item is no longer available. I’m currently ‘expert’ but I can see I could easily slip back to ‘Trusted’ when I don’t have much to sell. So it addresses some issues for buyers but can leave us sellers a bit fed up if we lose it too quickly just because we’ve nothing to sell.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes I couldn’t remember what it was. I’ve just dug out these screenshots I posted before. So a trusted seller has to have made 2 successful sales of compliant items in the past 4 months, and advise them if an item is not available within 5 days of a sale.  An expert seller has to have made 5 successful sales of compliant items in the last 3 months, and advise them within 3 days of a sale if the item is no longer available. I’m currently ‘expert’ but I can see I could easily slip back to ‘Trusted’ when I don’t have much to sell. So it addresses some issues for buyers but can leave us sellers a bit fed up if we lose it too quickly.



I did, sold 8 items within 3 months, shipped all, only issue was the beige/nude colour of the shoes which they claim is pink, so I am not only trusted, they are making a bit of a mockery out of their badges or they simply only want professional sellers?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I did, sold 8 items within 3 months, shipped all, only issue was the beige/nude colour of the shoes which they claim is pink, so I am not only trusted, they are making a bit of a mockery out of their badges or they simply only want professional sellers?


Yes I agree it’s imperfect. It’s really annoying for you to slip from expert to trusted on the basis of the shoes but I don’t think I’d worry too much about being trusted rather than expert, because buyers can see that may relate only to bulk, and any of us is likely to slip that way simply on number of sales. I think I saw the percentage compliance somewhere, I think it was 95%, but of course you’d have to sell 19 items in 3 months to retain expert status so if they decide something isn’t compliant among the 8 items you sold, that puts the 3 month rate at 87.5% compliance (and I know it wasn’t fair about the shoes, and I’d be a bit fed up with the buyer as well as VC about that too, because if she’d accepted them anyway, they would have counted as compliant, and I can’t see why she thought they were any different from what she thought she bought, based on your your description).  I suspect I’ll oscillate between the two regularly, I’ve got 100% compliance historically (always possible to slip if they find something tiny I really hadn’t noticed) but given that I put more online at some times than others I might not make the numbers regularly. 

I think it’s an improvement but that it still needs tweaking to be fair to good sellers who don’t shift enormous quantities. It’s easy for professional sellers to fulfil the terms with lots of stock (having said that though, a lot of professional sellers seem not to have trusted or expert status, so much so that I once thought they didn’t supply it to professionals, until I finally noticed one that did have it; I guess a lot of stuff from professionals falls foul of the condition criteria? But at least you can always return to them anyway so it’s not that worrying for a buyer).  It gives buyers some extra reassurance but puts us at risk of losing status easily. It’s likely to be harder for those of us who sell perfect stuff conscientiously just from our own possessions, but who don’t sell for a living. I think, watch this space, because it’ll affect the status of a lot of sellers like us, I think it’ll become clearer to them and they might adjust it again. I think maybe if they made the period six months or even a year it would be fairer to us non-professionals.

Another thought is that they might be doing it to encourage people to sell exclusively with them, with the incentive being that the sales will help earn the status rather than selling the same thing elsewhere and it not counting.  It’s a bit blunt because it could affect sellers like me who only sells on VC anyway but doesn’t always have a lot to sell.

ETA: I didn’t put that quite clearly, I mean to retain expert status after 1 item was deemed non-compliant you would have to have sold 19 other compliant items within the same 3 month period. Which is annoying for you because the shoes were just fine but represent 12.5% of the items you’ve sold in the three months which takes you underneath the 95% requirement.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> He does look very innocent and almost offended to be accused of being destructive, when he only found a new chewie... Btw the 1900 chaiselongue that I had restored and upholstered and loved to bits, he showed us that it was really stuffed with horse hair, he was very pleased that he killed it before it had a chance to attack us...


Lol!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes I agree it’s imperfect. It’s really annoying for you to slip from expert to trusted on the basis of the shoes but I don’t think I’d worry too much about being trusted rather than expert, because buyers can see that may relate only to bulk, and any of us is likely to slip that way simply on number of sales. I think I saw the percentage compliance somewhere, I think it was 95%, but of course you’d have to sell 19 items in 3 months to retain expert status so if they decide something isn’t compliant among the 8 items you sold, that puts the 3 month rate at 87.5% compliance (and I know it wasn’t fair about the shoes).  I suspect I’ll oscillate between the two regularly, given that I put more online at some times than others.
> 
> I think it’s an improvement but that it still needs tweaking to be fair to good sellers who don’t shift enormous quantities. It’s easy for professional sellers to fulfil the terms with lots of stock (having said that though, a lot of professional sellers seem not to have trusted or expert status, so much so that I once thought they didn’t supply it to professionals, until I finally noticed one that did have it; I guess a lot of stuff from professionals falls foul of the condition criteria? But at least you can always return to them anyway so it’s not that worrying for a buyer).  It gives buyers some extra reassurance but puts us at risk of losing status easily. It’s likely to be harder for those of us who sell perfect stuff conscientiously just from our own possessions, but who don’t sell for a living. I think, watch this space, because it’ll affect the status of a lot of sellers like us, I think it’ll become clearer to them and they might adjust it again. I think maybe if they made the period six months or even a year it would be fairer to us non-professionals.
> 
> Another thought is that they might be doing it to encourage people to sell exclusively with them, with the incentive being that the sales will help earn the status rather than selling the same thing elsewhere and it not counting.  It’s a bit blunt because it could affect sellers like me who only sells on VC anyway but doesn’t always have a lot to sell.
> 
> ETA: I didn’t put that quite clearly, I mean to retain expert status after 1 item was deemed non-compliant you would have to have sold 19 other compliant items within the same 3 month period. Which is annoying for you because the shoes were just fine but represent 12.5% of the items you’ve sold in the three months which takes you underneath the 95% requirement.



I think it is to encourage professional sellers a bit more, maybe they want to go that way?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think it is to encourage professional sellers a bit more, maybe they want to go that way?


Maybe.  Hope not because it’s useful to me! I just edited the post you replied to, must have been while you were replying, by the way!


----------



## rurorjuror

Hi everyone! Hope that this is the right place to ask this: has anyone here recently gone through the experience of making a purchase through VC where the quality control team at VC rejected the item due to being fake/inauthentic? 

I am interested in a few bags there and wanted to get a sense of how some of the more experienced TPF'ers feel about it lately. TIA


----------



## bisousx

Hi all,

Just wanted to update you on my Vestiaire experience as a buyer.

To sum up, TLDR version:

1. I bought a rare Chanel flap from Vestiaire from a seller in Russia, who turned out to be slow and not completely honest when describing the item. Because Vestiaire has no centralized review system, I didn't know this seller was a little shady. I had read a bit about Vestiaire policies and felt ok to buy it anyways. Seller took until the last moments possible to mail the bag to Vestiaire's quality control center, I threw a hissy fit online, then was a little relieved once it was received knowing it was in VC's hands.

2. I received the bag and although it was listed as "fair" condition, the seller's description described it was in "otherwise perfect condition except for 4-5 missing cc's [hardware]". I thought she meant that it was in fair condition because of the missing hardware. The bag turned out to be missing 9 cc's, and had a crease/dent at the bottom and missing stitches.

3. I immediately reported this to VC, who tried to brush me off first by saying that because it was listed as "fair" condition, this is why it passed inspection. Their website states if their QC center finds discrepancies, they will notify the buyer and make a different price adjustment for the buyer to determine if they still want to proceed.

4. I wrote back and said this was unacceptable because it is in direct violation of their own stated policies. And that their quality control team handles dozens of beautiful luxury bags a day, and they should not be accepting a Chanel bag as "acceptable" if inspections are their main job. They offered me a $50 online credit. I wrote back that I could not possibly fix their mistake with a $50 online credit. They needed to reimburse me for the damaged bag, and for their laxed quality control team missing the damage and incorrectly described listing.

5. Probably after a glass of wine, I had this idea to contact Leather Surgeons and asked if they could source the CC's and of course do the repairs on the bag. By some miracle, turns out they could - I knew they could work miracles but this is really a miracle! So they were willing to fix all the CC's and re-stitch the bag. After emailing Vestiaire again, Vestiaire agreed to my proposal of paying 50% of the cost (except shipping), which was fair since it would cover 50% of the cc's not disclosed by the seller and missed by their quality control team.

Overall, I think the right thing was done but certainly disappointed that I had to fight them to do the right thing. I would be happier if they covered my shipping costs to and from Leather Surgeons, but I'll give it a rest. 

Just wanted to update yall and thank you for your help/time spent 




Oikasecondhand said:


> Hi,
> We’re terribly sorry to hear about your experience! It is not fair how they told you to relist the bag instead of getting a refund. It can take months to get rid of an item or you’ll have to sell for really low...
> We buy and also sell on VC for many years now. To be honest the standards of their curation team and compliance team have been gravely questioned by us in recent years.
> 
> On the curation team: The photos the sellers uploaded, while being extremely low in quality, sometimes somehow get passed by the curation team. It’s also frustrating to ask the seller for clear photos because the person either doesn’t know how, or the new photos aren’t approved for unknown reasons. Therefore, we always need to make triple sure not to bother, no matter how good deal it can be. If you insist to buy such items, you don’t have clear photos to inspect. Asking sellers questions usually don’t get you anywhere. It’s not worth the risk.
> 
> On the compliance team: There were many times we receive an item and realized the is not as described. We make sure to include screenshots of photos and descriptions when complaining to the customer service. We have long and frequent experiences dealing with them that 99% of the times we would get our refunds, and that 1% we had to relist the boots we bought. It may sound easy to say, but may we suggest you be really firm, very matter of fact, extremely persistent in pursuing a refund. They want to drag out the negotiations so you will settle for a relist in order to not be bothered anymore with the time spent. Don’t give up, be determined, it is not your fault it’s theirs. It’s not about the money it’s about principles. Don’t take **** from other ppl’s mistakes.
> 
> Our other feedbacks: The app and the website have frequent glitches that in a few occasions cost us thousands euros of sales. When we complained, they said they would pass the issues to higher management to deal with. They have this policy of relying within 3 days but we still haven’t heard much from the “higher management” for weeks. We’re also very unsatisfied with its algorithm system under “New In” section. The “we love” items will forever stay on the top no matter many days have passed since the items have first been listed. Many times the same items they love will stay on top of all “new in“, “ready to ship”, and “We love” sections it is frustrating to have to scroll through the same things three times in order to see what really is new. It’s also very unfair to those who listed new items that aren’t “loved” by the curation team but loved by many potential buyers.
> 
> With all being said, it seems services of such corporations (VC, REBELLE) all eventually would go downhill, just to see who dies down faster. So if we still need their service perhaps, especially sellers, we will have to pick the one with lower commissions, and more reliable shipping, literally the one making less mistakes. VC definitely wins on those, hence they still have business from us.





Annie J said:


> I’m really sorry to hear that, @bisousx, that’s very disappointing. I imagine they are justifying it on the general condition of the bag according with the specific ‘condition’ the seller selected?  I always hate to rely on that because it’s subjective, but if there are specifically more ‘CC’s missing than the seller specified, you should have your money back, and if I were you I would definitely pursue that point further with them, trying to get management involved. This is not fair if the bag definitely doesn’t match the description even if it matches the ‘condition’ criteria. Best of luck, it’s very annoying, and I hope you can get a good outcome.  I would have thought there is also the possibility of getting a refund via your credit card or PayPal as well?
> 
> ETA when I had my one similar situation, they offered me alternatives of either a return/refund, within 10 days or 2 weeks, can’t remember which now, or a reduction and a site credit.  I chose to go with the latter.  Mine was obviously missing an integral part (lost in QC) so it was clear.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my Vestiaire experience as a buyer.
> 
> To sum up, TLDR version:
> 
> 1. I bought a rare Chanel flap from Vestiaire from a seller in Russia, who turned out to be slow and not completely honest when describing the item. Because Vestiaire has no centralized review system, I didn't know this seller was a little shady. I had read a bit about Vestiaire policies and felt ok to buy it anyways. Seller took until the last moments possible to mail the bag to Vestiaire's quality control center, I threw a hissy fit online, then was a little relieved once it was received knowing it was in VC's hands.
> 
> 2. I received the bag and although it was listed as "fair" condition, the seller's description described it was in "otherwise perfect condition except for 4-5 missing cc's [hardware]". I thought she meant that it was in fair condition because of the missing hardware. The bag turned out to be missing 9 cc's, and had a crease/dent at the bottom and missing stitches.
> 
> 3. I immediately reported this to VC, who tried to brush me off first by saying that because it was listed as "fair" condition, this is why it passed inspection. Their website states if their QC center finds discrepancies, they will notify the buyer and make a different price adjustment for the buyer to determine if they still want to proceed.
> 
> 4. I wrote back and said this was unacceptable because it is in direct violation of their own stated policies. And that their quality control team handles dozens of beautiful luxury bags a day, and they should not be accepting a Chanel bag as "acceptable" if inspections are their main job. They offered me a $50 online credit. I wrote back that I could not possibly fix their mistake with a $50 online credit. They needed to reimburse me for the damaged bag, and for their laxed quality control team missing the damage and incorrectly described listing.
> 
> 5. Probably after a glass of wine, I had this idea to contact Leather Surgeons and asked if they could source the CC's and of course do the repairs on the bag. By some miracle, turns out they could - I knew they could work miracles but this is really a miracle! So they were willing to fix all the CC's and re-stitch the bag. After emailing Vestiaire again, Vestiaire agreed to my proposal of paying 50% of the cost (except shipping), which was fair since it would cover 50% of the cc's not disclosed by the seller and missed by their quality control team.
> 
> Overall, I think the right thing was done but certainly disappointed that I had to fight them to do the right thing. I would be happier if they covered my shipping costs to and from Leather Surgeons, but I'll give it a rest.
> 
> Just wanted to update yall and thank you for your help/time spent


Great news!  Thanks so much for updating us.  I’m really happy to know you got an outcome that worked for you in the end!  From my experience I always feel fine buying through VC as long as I’ve done due diligence with the seller because I know there are layers of protection (QC, dispute with clear indications of what wasn’t right with the order if somehow it makes it past QC, at which point CS should be helpful, and hopefully quickly). I know I’ll get what I was expecting, or if not, then compensation or a refund. And CC or PayPal is an additional failsafe.  I’m glad they did right by you in the end, I really did think they would, though also I do really think they should absolutely have acted more quickly than they did to sort yours out if it clearly was not as described; however my impression is they get so many false and unfair claims based on people not getting the way it works and sometimes just trying it on, that sometimes they may resist a bit too long in the cases where they’ve obviously not got it quite right themselves. I honestly think the key is to be persistent, logical, realistic and human. I sometimes feel sorry for them when I see evidence in reviews of the way some people approach them and I can almost understand their resistance!  I’m so glad it’s not my business, pre-owned is a minefield! You shouldn’t have to fight for the right thing but being cool and emphatic generally gets you there when they realise you’re right. I think one area they could really tighten up on is when sellers describe something as “in great condition” in the description, while at the same time selecting “Fair” as the condition category, because it’s an obvious source of discrepancy when they apply the published “Fair” criteria at QC but the seller has been a bit too generous in the description. I’m glad they put it right in the end when it accorded with the “Fair” condition but not with the seller’s over-generous write-up, even if they didn’t do it all that quickly, because I know you really wanted that bag for personal reasons and didn’t really want to pass up the chance!  I hope the refund covered the renovation? I would love to see pictures!  I’ve bought some Chanel stuff there myself since we were chatting before and I’m really pleased with it!


----------



## Annie J

rurorjuror said:


> Hi everyone! Hope that this is the right place to ask this: has anyone here recently gone through the experience of making a purchase through VC where the quality control team at VC rejected the item due to being fake/inauthentic?
> 
> I am interested in a few bags there and wanted to get a sense of how some of the more experienced TPF'ers feel about it lately. TIA


I’ve bought several expensive bags through VC over the last 18 months and they’ve all been good.  Only one was stopped at QC (I’m repeating myself again and again, lol!). It was stopped because there was no receipt, but the seller had already told me it had no receipt, I have that bag and all the others now and they’re all authentic, as described and as expected. Some people feel differently, @bisousx had a Chanel bag that was authentic but not in the condition she was expecting (see the relevant post above and all the previous ones - seller’s description and the declared condition didn’t really match up) and after a bit of kerfuffle VC gave her a solution but that’s for her to say, not me (sorry @bisousx, not meaning to speak for you, not my place).  I’ve seen fakes on the site pre-authentication/quality control stage (see my remarks about Antigonas, earlier today) but they’ve been removed.  I honestly doubt that a real fake would make it past QC, though human error happens, and superfakes could be harder to be certain about. I’ve never bought Hermès from them or anyone else so if that’s what you’re considering you should probably ask people who know about those specifically, and also go the pre-authentication route to protect against superfakes. I’ve happily bought Prada, Miu Miu, Fendi, Dolce & Gabbana, Balenciaga, Chanel and others. I don’t worry buying from VC because I know QC is generally ok, in my experience as buyer and seller, and if anything slips through I’ll get it sorted out with them one way or the other. They gave me a partial refund (or a full refund if I wanted it) when they lost an accessory to an item I bought. There are quite a lot of posts recently you could read. VC has been updating a lot lately (new CEO, new era, I think) and I rather feel it’s working well on the whole for buyers, but those of us who are also sellers may suffer a little by having to sell increasingly regularly in order to retain our ‘trusted’ or ‘expert’ status.


----------



## Annie J

bisousx said:


> Because Vestiaire has no centralized review system, I didn't know this seller was a little shady. I had read a bit about Vestiaire policies and felt ok to buy it anyways. Seller took until the last moments possible to mail the bag to Vestiaire's quality control center



By the way did you see the posts here about the changes to ‘trusted’ and ‘Expert’ seller status?  I posted about it a while back when it first appeared and also today when @Gabs007 and I were debating how we felt about it!  It makes it clearer to buyers what they’re getting from a ‘trusted’ or ‘expert’ seller but is a bit rough on anyone who is a good seller but just happens not to have made recent sales. They’ve linked it to sellers advising if the item is still available in the few days after purchase as well as to compliance, which is good, but also to recent sales volume, which might be a bit tricky for those of us who aren’t professional. At the moment you can see it on the website but not yet on the app, apparently that is coming soon.


----------



## Gabs007

rurorjuror said:


> Hi everyone! Hope that this is the right place to ask this: has anyone here recently gone through the experience of making a purchase through VC where the quality control team at VC rejected the item due to being fake/inauthentic?
> 
> I am interested in a few bags there and wanted to get a sense of how some of the more experienced TPF'ers feel about it lately. TIA





I mentioned it before, bought a ton of items, if I could not authenticate myself I paid for having it authenticated right after the purchase, only one item that did slip through but was a super fake and possibly human error, since I paid with a credit card, it was one call to the bank, eventually got the money refunded and the seller disappeared (read was kicked off), from purchase and sales I made lately, they claimed an item was only good and offered a reduction and I took it, when the item arrived I thought it was new, felt bad about the reduction and told them I would like to pay the seller in full as it was already a bargain, apparently can't be done, I think they have now swung the other way totally


----------



## rurorjuror

Wow! Thanks so much for sharing. Happy that things resolved for the better for you!! Many thanks to all the folks who have replied


----------



## Pravda

Totally new to Vestiaire. Found it a week ago and now I'm scrolling brands 24/7.
I found a seller who sells right up my alley. She sells a lot of fun and unique clothing and it's cheap! Does it mean she sells a lot of fakes? I'm really concerned about making my first purchase... I'm not talking just about purses but everything she sells. I can easily spend a grand or two there and feel that it was a total bargain ...if it is the real deal. I don't understand why some of them sell that cheap! There is not a single second hand shop where I live that matches their prices.  And she has my dream bag, a big black Chloé Heloise in fair condition (which I don't mind) for only 186￡. She also sells a Fendi set that I'd die for. Literally! I can see that she's a trusted seller but still... Worried. Should I buy one cheap thing and see if it is the real deal or buy everything I want to save me some shipping costs? It costs so much in freight if you buy one thing at the time. I mean, some items cost almost like the shipping fee.


----------



## Annie J

Pravda said:


> Totally new to Vestiaire. Found it a week ago and now I'm scrolling brands 24/7.
> I found a seller who sells right up my alley. She sells a lot of fun and unique clothing and it's cheap! Does it mean she sells a lot of fakes? I'm really concerned about making my first purchase... I'm not talking just about purses but everything she sells. I can easily spend a grand or two there and feel that it was a total bargain ...if it is the real deal. I don't understand why some of them sell that cheap! There is not a single second hand shop where I live that matches their prices.  And she has my dream bag, a big black Chloé Heloise in fair condition (which I don't mind) for only 186￡. She also sells a Fendi set that I'd die for. Literally! I can see that she's a trusted seller but still... Worried. Should I buy one cheap thing and see if it is the real deal or buy everything I want to save me some shipping costs? It costs so much in freight if you buy one thing at the time. I mean, some items cost almost like the shipping fee.


Prices can be cheap because she wants to move the items quickly, or because VC wouldn’t let her price higher. I frequently have to set my prices lower than I want to because VC insists on it, and I take it because it’s more convenient for me than bothering with finding a bricks & mortar place to take my unneeded items. A low price isn’t suspicious in itself unless it’s a crazy low price for something that always goes for much more yet looks in womderful condition, like a Birkin - maybe that would make me think it could be a fake. But that would be unlikely to make it past quality control. You are best to look at the website not the app to check out sellers. I’m an ‘expert’ seller at the moment, but if I don’t have much to sell over the next 3 months, I could lose that badge. A seller who isn’t trusted or expert could very well still be good, but they just haven’t sold enough to qualify.

A further point is that if you buy from professional sellers you can return for refund within a stated timeframe.  But most sellers are like me, not professional, selling unused things from our own wardrobes, and returns aren’t possible (as long as the item was as described), though VC lets you re-list the item deducting a modest processing fee but doesn’t take any commission on the resale.

I am a seller on VC and I also buy, and I buy with as much confidence as it is ever possible to have buying preowned, after checking out my seller as far as possible, though to some extent that is not all-important as VC will protect you against a really bad seller should you get one.  Please do read back through this thread to get good tips for checking out your seller; not just me but other people have posted a lot.  When you read through, do note that the VC system for rating sellers has changed literally in the last couple of weeks (and isn’t yet visible on the app), so there is updated info on that in more recent posts, and also bear in mind quite a few people’s dissatisfactions can be based on misconceptions, though some are undoubtedly fair and VC was rather slow to put things right in those cases.

VC authenticates and quality controls every item so getting a good seller is really more about how quickly you’ll get your item (some take longer to ship than others - check out the new info about sellers). Lots of us buy happily pretty frequently (see my previous posts and others, I’ve bought a lot of good bags including Fendi which you mentioned)  but sometimes QC being human slips up; most often it seems to be on condition rather than authenticity so you need to familiarise yourself with VC’s criteria (very good, good and fair, and what they apply to that), make sure it accords with the description and photos, ask for more photos if there aren’t enough, so there’s no grey area.  Normally if the item doesn’t meet the description or the declared condition they will offer you a reduction or chance to refuse the item and get a refund. All my purchases have been very good; there have been posts where people were less satisfied with quality control. People generally seem to get resolution in the end if there’s any true failure to supply goods as described and if you buy with a credit card you have protection on top of that.  Largely it’s about appreciating what you can expect pre-owned, what the ‘condition’ criteria applied are. VC have been tightening up their quality control a lot recently (sometimes going a bit over the top to the detriment of good sellers!) but no doubt the odd problem will still occur in this potentially subjective area. A lady just had problems with a Chanel bag in poorer condition than she was anticipating. There are posts above and on previous pages. VC sorted it out in the end but they did make her work for it, rather.

You can never say never, but I personally think it’s pretty unlikely that any fake other than a really convincing superfake  could make it past QC & authentication post-purchase, but if it did you would be able to get it verified as non-authentic elsewhere and insist on a refund, or your credit card company would cover you. My items purchased are definitely all authentic. If you’re spending really high amounts on single items, try to get an authentication before buying as you would buying pre-owned anywhere. Various people on this forum can advise; not me, unfortunately!

You won’t save anything on shipping by ordering it all in one go, unfortunately. It’s all individual because it reflects the journey from the seller to VC for quality control, then the shipping out to you. Mostly the items are with the sellers, though some ready to ship items are at VC. But they only send out items individually even if they are at one of their hubs, I think.

If you look really carefully at the pictures, check the description and the declared condition really line up and make sense together, you ought to be ok, but do always remember buying preowned for a low price is not the same as buying new. VC doesn’t have a ‘brand new’ category, given that everything is preowned, but lots of sellers are selling stuff that is actually new (me, for one, all those things I fell in love with, bought, then never wore!) and hope their buyers get a happy surprise when it’s even better than expected!

VC has always been fine in my experience, and that of lots of others, though you will find those who disagree, but they are also making improvements to customer service and quality control recently. My gripes with VC are as a seller right now; I submitted something I wanted to put online before the weekend and they still haven’t processed it!


----------



## Pravda

Annie J said:


> Prices can be cheap because she wants to move the items quickly, or because VC wouldn’t let her price higher. I frequently have to set my prices lower than I want to because VC insists on it, and I take it because it’s more convenient for me than bothering with finding a bricks & mortar place to take my unneeded items. A low price isn’t suspicious in itself unless it’s a crazy low price for something that always goes for much more yet looks in womderful condition, like a Birkin - maybe that would make me think it could be a fake. But that would be unlikely to make it past quality control. You are best to look at the website not the app to check out sellers. I’m an ‘expert’ seller at the moment, but if I don’t have much to sell over the next 3 months, I could lose that badge. A seller who isn’t trusted or expert could very well still be good, but they just haven’t sold enough to qualify.
> 
> A further point is that if you buy from professional sellers you can return for refund within a stated timeframe.  But most sellers are like me, not professional, selling unused things from our own wardrobes, and returns aren’t possible (as long as the item was as described), though VC lets you re-list the item deducting a modest processing fee but doesn’t take any commission on the resale.
> 
> I am a seller on VC and I also buy, and I buy with as much confidence as it is ever possible to have buying preowned, after checking out my seller as far as possible, though to some extent that is not all-important as VC will protect you against a really bad seller should you get one.  Please do read back through this thread to get good tips for checking out your seller; not just me but other people have posted a lot.  When you read through, do note that the VC system for rating sellers has changed literally in the last couple of weeks (and isn’t yet visible on the app), so there is updated info on that in more recent posts, and also bear in mind quite a few people’s dissatisfactions can be based on misconceptions, though some are undoubtedly fair and VC was rather slow to put things right in those cases.
> 
> VC authenticates and quality controls every item so getting a good seller is really more about how quickly you’ll get your item (some take longer to ship than others - check out the new info about sellers). Lots of us buy happily pretty frequently (see my previous posts and others, I’ve bought a lot of good bags including Fendi which you mentioned)  but sometimes QC being human slips up; most often it seems to be on condition rather than authenticity so you need to familiarise yourself with VC’s criteria (very good, good and fair, and what they apply to that), make sure it accords with the description and photos, ask for more photos if there aren’t enough, so there’s no grey area.  Normally if the item doesn’t meet the description or the declared condition they will offer you a reduction or chance to refuse the item and get a refund. All my purchases have been very good; there have been posts where people were less satisfied with quality control. People generally seem to get resolution in the end if there’s any true failure to supply goods as described and if you buy with a credit card you have protection on top of that.  Largely it’s about appreciating what you can expect pre-owned, what the ‘condition’ criteria applied are. VC have been tightening up their quality control a lot recently (sometimes going a bit over the top to the detriment of good sellers!) but no doubt the odd problem will still occur in this potentially subjective area. A lady just had problems with a Chanel bag in poorer condition than she was anticipating. There are posts above and on previous pages. VC sorted it out in the end but they did make her work for it, rather.
> 
> You can never say never, but I personally think it’s pretty unlikely that any fake other than a really convincing superfake  could make it past QC & authentication post-purchase, but if it did you would be able to get it verified as non-authentic elsewhere and insist on a refund, or your credit card company would cover you. My items purchased are definitely all authentic. If you’re spending really high amounts on single items, try to get an authentication before buying as you would buying pre-owned anywhere. Various people on this forum can advise; not me, unfortunately!
> 
> You won’t save anything on shipping by ordering it all in one go, unfortunately. It’s all individual because it reflects the journey from the seller to VC for quality control, then the shipping out to you. Mostly the items are with the sellers, though some ready to ship items are at VC. But they only send out items individually even if they are at one of their hubs, I think.
> 
> If you look really carefully at the pictures, check the description and the declared condition really line up and make sense together, you ought to be ok, but do always remember buying preowned for a low price is not the same as buying new. VC doesn’t have a ‘brand new’ category, given that everything is preowned, but lots of sellers are selling stuff that is actually new (me, for one, all those things I fell in love with, bought, then never wore!) and hope their buyers get a happy surprise when it’s even better than expected!
> 
> VC has always been fine in my experience, and that of lots of others, though you will find those who disagree, but they are also making improvements to customer service and quality control recently. My gripes with VC are as a seller right now; I submitted something I wanted to put online before the weekend and they still haven’t processed it!



Thank you so much for the time you took to answer me.


----------



## Gabs007

Pravda said:


> Totally new to Vestiaire. Found it a week ago and now I'm scrolling brands 24/7.
> I found a seller who sells right up my alley. She sells a lot of fun and unique clothing and it's cheap! Does it mean she sells a lot of fakes? I'm really concerned about making my first purchase... I'm not talking just about purses but everything she sells. I can easily spend a grand or two there and feel that it was a total bargain ...if it is the real deal. I don't understand why some of them sell that cheap! There is not a single second hand shop where I live that matches their prices.  And she has my dream bag, a big black Chloé Heloise in fair condition (which I don't mind) for only 186￡. She also sells a Fendi set that I'd die for. Literally! I can see that she's a trusted seller but still... Worried. Should I buy one cheap thing and see if it is the real deal or buy everything I want to save me some shipping costs? It costs so much in freight if you buy one thing at the time. I mean, some items cost almost like the shipping fee.



Their shipping prices have dropped a bit, the more expensive things, well on them it is possibly the insurance.

Some people want to get rid of stuff quick due to personal circumstance, a move, a baby... Most brick and mortar stores are more expensive than online stores, simply due to higher costs as they do have to rent locations in places where they are seen. Also most brick and mortar stores charge the seller between 40 and 60% commission, it's roughly 15% on VC, hence items being cheaper.

Have you looked at what she has sold previously? It would be highly unlikely that all the items are fake, as for the Heloise, since it is only in fair condition (which means scratches and possible small damages, I would ask in detail about that) the price seems about right for a bag that has seen a bit of "action" and it's visible on the bag and it will need some TLC and restoration (costs you will have to feature in).

As for shipping prices, people have mentioned that if you are a Premium member you get 1 item free each month, or 3 in 3 months, I think you could also use all 3 in one month, but I am not quite sure about that you would have to ask, depending on the shipping price that could be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Pravda

Wow, thanks Gabs!

Of course, I didn't think about why brick and mortars are so much more expensive. You're right. I think I'm mad with myself for not knowing about this online shopping pre-loved thingy earlier. The money I could have saved...

I'm really not a rich person. When I want something, that means saving for it or pre save in case I want something.

The things that I've desired for the longest time, I can get from Vestiaire, paying a fraction of what I was prepared to pay. It's like Christmas but like every day. With these prices, I can afford to look amazing from top to toe while before I could only start from the top and slowly go down to the toes.

I looked at the stuff she sold before and everything seems very honest. The pictures are many and the flaws are there in black and white. She seems to sell the real deal and she has so much of it. Amazing that some people can afford to dump stuff like that. I can't imagine the feeling.

She has a lot of Jean Paul Gaultier that I love like ahhhhh! Those items are from a collaboration with Lindex. I remember Lindex from when I visited Scandinavia. Their prices where a bit higher than let's say H&M. I bought some great stuff there that I'm still using and absolutely love. Their underwear, their jackets, sweaters are so great!
I think Lindex only exists in Scandinavia which means that they got stuff that the rest of the world never saw. I also see some Missoni stuff of hers to die for from the same collab. If these items aren't as good as JPG but are just as fine as regular Lindex. I'm all in and I'll buy her entire lot. 
H&M and their collabs have been absolutely fabulous. I bought so much through the years. When JPG collaborated with Target I didn't buy one thing. I just can't deal with the lousy quality. I saw the items up close and they literally sucked.

You gave me the confidence to buy. I'll go crazy on Sunday when I have time to sit and go through everything I want.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gabs007

Pravda said:


> Wow, thanks Gabs!
> 
> Of course, I didn't think about why brick and mortars are so much more expensive. You're right. I think I'm mad with myself for not knowing about this online shopping pre-loved thingy earlier. The money I could have saved...
> 
> I'm really not a rich person. When I want something, that means saving for it or pre save in case I want something.
> 
> The things that I've desired for the longest time, I can get from Vestiaire, paying a fraction of what I was prepared to pay. It's like Christmas but like every day. With these prices, I can afford to look amazing from top to toe while before I could only start from the top and slowly go down to the toes.
> 
> I looked at the stuff she sold before and everything seems very honest. The pictures are many and the flaws are there in black and white. She seems to sell the real deal and she has so much of it. Amazing that some people can afford to dump stuff like that. I can't imagine the feeling.
> 
> She has a lot of Jean Paul Gaultier that I love like ahhhhh! Those items are from a collaboration with Lindex. I remember Lindex from when I visited Scandinavia. Their prices where a bit higher than let's say H&M. I bought some great stuff there that I'm still using and absolutely love. Their underwear, their jackets, sweaters are so great!
> I think Lindex only exists in Scandinavia which means that they got stuff that the rest of the world never saw. I also see some Missoni stuff of hers to die for from the same collab. If these items aren't as good as JPG but are just as fine as regular Lindex. I'm all in and I'll buy her entire lot.
> H&M and their collabs have been absolutely fabulous. I bought so much through the years. When JPG collaborated with Target I didn't buy one thing. I just can't deal with the lousy quality. I saw the items up close and they literally sucked.
> 
> You gave me the confidence to buy. I'll go crazy on Sunday when I have time to sit and go through everything I want.
> 
> Thank you so much!



A collaborations with another company and the Target stuff was really not that expensive, that would also explain... Plus the likelyhood of that being faked is minimal as there is not enough profit in it.

What I think you should do is check out if Premium turns out cheaper for you, if you spend less on shipping (also check where the seller is, as this features into the shipping costs) you might be able to afford an item more for it.

There are a few very good preloved stores about, some not so good, do shop around, chances are that she is possibly also offering it on another platform where the sending might be a bit cheaper as some do combine the shipping, which I believe VC doesn't. The only draw back of that would of course be, that you then will have to wait for all items to arrive there and get checked before they get sent on.


----------



## Pravda

Gabs007 said:


> A collaborations with another company and the Target stuff was really not that expensive, that would also explain... Plus the likelyhood of that being faked is minimal as there is not enough profit in it.
> 
> What I think you should do is check out if Premium turns out cheaper for you, if you spend less on shipping (also check where the seller is, as this features into the shipping costs) you might be able to afford an item more for it.
> 
> There are a few very good preloved stores about, some not so good, do shop around, chances are that she is possibly also offering it on another platform where the sending might be a bit cheaper as some do combine the shipping, which I believe VC doesn't. The only draw back of that would of course be, that you then will have to wait for all items to arrive there and get checked before they get sent on.



Oh of course! I believe that the collaboration things are 100% genuine. It was the Chloé and McQueens that I was questioning. There is a McQueen dress with a huge crucifix on it. I saw that dress when it came out. I was like struck by lightning. The embroideries...  Remember it like closer to 2.000 bucks and she sells it for a zero less. 

I will definitely go for Premium!

I checked if she sells elsewhere but no. No hits anywhere. Besides I trust other platforms even less.


----------



## Gabs007

Pravda said:


> Oh of course! I believe that the collaboration things are 100% genuine. It was the Chloé and McQueens that I was questioning. There is a McQueen dress with a huge crucifix on it. I saw that dress when it came out. I was like struck by lightning. The embroideries...  Remember it like closer to 2.000 bucks and she sells it for a zero less.
> 
> I will definitely go for Premium!
> 
> I checked if she sells elsewhere but no. No hits anywhere. Besides I trust other platforms even less.



I sent you a list of other platforms with their good and back features (from my experience) but yes, that is not unusual for dresses, I sold a Lanvin dress that was new a few K, had to go down to 200 to actually shift it, and it was worn once, some items sell fast and are in great demand, others just do not seem to shift... Quite odd

In general bags and shoes with all the original wrapping and stuff sells best, clothes lose value super fast


----------



## rurorjuror

Pravda said:


> Wow, thanks Gabs!
> 
> Of course, I didn't think about why brick and mortars are so much more expensive. You're right. I think I'm mad with myself for not knowing about this online shopping pre-loved thingy earlier. The money I could have saved...
> 
> I'm really not a rich person. When I want something, that means saving for it or pre save in case I want something.
> 
> The things that I've desired for the longest time, I can get from Vestiaire, paying a fraction of what I was prepared to pay. It's like Christmas but like every day. With these prices, I can afford to look amazing from top to toe while before I could only start from the top and slowly go down to the toes.
> 
> I looked at the stuff she sold before and everything seems very honest. The pictures are many and the flaws are there in black and white. She seems to sell the real deal and she has so much of it. Amazing that some people can afford to dump stuff like that. I can't imagine the feeling.
> 
> She has a lot of Jean Paul Gaultier that I love like ahhhhh! Those items are from a collaboration with Lindex. I remember Lindex from when I visited Scandinavia. Their prices where a bit higher than let's say H&M. I bought some great stuff there that I'm still using and absolutely love. Their underwear, their jackets, sweaters are so great!
> I think Lindex only exists in Scandinavia which means that they got stuff that the rest of the world never saw. I also see some Missoni stuff of hers to die for from the same collab. If these items aren't as good as JPG but are just as fine as regular Lindex. I'm all in and I'll buy her entire lot.
> H&M and their collabs have been absolutely fabulous. I bought so much through the years. When JPG collaborated with Target I didn't buy one thing. I just can't deal with the lousy quality. I saw the items up close and they literally sucked.
> 
> You gave me the confidence to buy. I'll go crazy on Sunday when I have time to sit and go through everything I want.
> 
> Thank you so much!



I feel like I learned so much great info from your posts about vintage items to look out for  thank you for sharing! Good luck shopping and keep us posted hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## Gabs007

rurorjuror said:


> I feel like I learned so much great info from your posts about vintage items to look out for  thank you for sharing! Good luck shopping and keep us posted hope you enjoy it all!



Tbh I love VC and Joli mostly for the vintage items that you can't get anywhere else and often are not even made by the company anymore. I used to get a few on 1st Dibs, but the prices on that platform are quite steep, which is due to the fact that they are all professional sellers and aren't trying to empty a wardrobe but sell for maximum profit and an actual resale value.


----------



## rurorjuror

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I love VC and Joli mostly for the vintage items that you can't get anywhere else and often are not even made by the company anymore. I used to get a few on 1st Dibs, but the prices on that platform are quite steep, which is due to the fact that they are all professional sellers and aren't trying to empty a wardrobe but sell for maximum profit and an actual resale value.



I feel the same way about 1st dibs! I absolutely love their selection, it definitely feels more curated and well edited. I got a beautiful early 90's chanel there and certainly paid quite the premium for it. Their rates for H bags are so steep though so who knows if I'll be shopping with them again!


----------



## Gabs007

rurorjuror said:


> I feel the same way about 1st dibs! I absolutely love their selection, it definitely feels more curated and well edited. I got a beautiful early 90's chanel there and certainly paid quite the premium for it. Their rates for H bags are so steep though so who knows if I'll be shopping with them again!



Funny enough I found some of their sellers on VC and others sites too, where the items are more affordable, so I assume 1st dibs also charges quite a lot. 

I might be a bit of a cheater, but if I buy, I usually google the item description of the seller in the original, and often find the item cheaper on another site, since if I sell I tend to list the items on several sites (sometimes an item will sell within moments on one site while on another it sits like sour beer), as I try to avoid Rebelle totally (unorganized, horrendous delivery service for a super high price, random QC, random IT failures, horrendous commission, customer service is a joke) as a buyer or a seller.

Let's face it, if I sell an item, I have a minimum price of what I should get for it in mind, if a site charges a high commission, I need to price the item higher, if they charge a lower commission, I am happy to sell cheaper.


----------



## rurorjuror

Wow! Once again, you're a wealth of useful information, Gabs 
Gonna try the google trick too! Also, it's totally not a "cheater" tactic. It's called being a smart customer hehe

I just pulled the trigger on VC on some H sandals so fingers crossed; feeling pretty good about this


----------



## Gabs007

rurorjuror said:


> Wow! Once again, you're a wealth of useful information, Gabs
> Gonna try the google trick too! Also, it's totally not a "cheater" tactic. It's called being a smart customer hehe
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on VC on some H sandals so fingers crossed; feeling pretty good about this



I did ask some people a sort of "innocent" question on Rebelle about more pictures (as they only allow 5) and some sent me to Joli, VC, or Vide, not directly but with a link to a picture and I purchased there cheaper and they didn't seem to mind, I guess they didn't want to pay the 40% commission and then wait how Rebelle rolls the dice...

Make sure you post a picture of your H sandals once they arrive!


----------



## Gabs007

The funny thing is, I learned this when I googled items I planned to sell and wanted to see the going resale price, that way I also found more resale sites, so it was worth the trouble


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Did anyone noticed that they have recently changed their import charges? Yesterday when I checked out an item with shipping to the USA, there was a comment that to the USA, items under $800 are shipped free of import charges and taxes?


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> Did anyone noticed that they have recently changed their import charges? Yesterday when I checked out an item with shipping to the USA, there was a comment that to the USA, items under $800 are shipped free of import charges and taxes?



I thought that was only if you are traveling back from abroad as an US citizen and personally take the items with you? I would contact the VC customer service and ask for confirmation (as an email so you got it in writing) just to avoid any problems in the future


----------



## BelleZeBoob

That was exactly what I did. I chatted with the CS, and told about that discrepancy. VC says no import charges to the USA for under $800, but the checkout still wants me to pay extra $$$ to ship to the USA.

Regretfully I did not made a photo of that message at the checkout regarding import charges to the USA, which also might have not been possible due to the pop up box that have disappeared when the mouse was not on it ((  After my chat with the CS, I noticed that the message has changed.

The CS told me that they have changed their policy, so that this is no longer applicable to the USA shipments.


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> That was exactly what I did. I chatted with the CS, and told about that discrepancy. VC says no import charges to the USA for under $800, but the checkout still wants me to pay extra $$$ to ship to the USA.
> 
> Regretfully I did not made a photo of that message at the checkout regarding import charges to the USA, which also might have not been possible due to the pop up box that have disappeared when the mouse was not on it ((  After my chat with the CS, I noticed that the message has changed.
> 
> The CS told me that they have changed their policy, so that this is no longer applicable to the USA shipments.



That's why I always email it, so everything is in writing


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> That was exactly what I did. I chatted with the CS, and told about that discrepancy. VC says no import charges to the USA for under $800, but the checkout still wants me to pay extra $$$ to ship to the USA.
> 
> Regretfully I did not made a photo of that message at the checkout regarding import charges to the USA, which also might have not been possible due to the pop up box that have disappeared when the mouse was not on it ((  After my chat with the CS, I noticed that the message has changed.
> 
> The CS told me that they have changed their policy, so that this is no longer applicable to the USA shipments.



Some other people and I were posting about the recent delivery changes on page 173 (I posted some screenshots) and 183 of this thread.  It’s supposed to be more closely reflecting the actual costs of shipping and taxes depending on where the item comes from and where the buyer is. VC has made a lot of changes recently including this, lowering commission, and to how the ‘trusted’ and ‘expert’ seller status is given and it’s been linked among other things to speed of shipping after sale to VC (so some of the previous speculation about how recommended sellers are chosen by VC is now out of date).  There are lots of posts over the last few pages about the changes and how they’re being rolled out gradually.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

View attachment 4491105

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have changed my addresses to the Canadian ones, and here is what I see at the check out. Now managed to shoot a photo. Underlined with red color.
Sorry for the image position that seems to be wrongly rotated here. Before uploading, I have rotated the photo to the correct position.


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> View attachment 4491107
> View attachment 4491104
> View attachment 4491105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have changed my addresses to the Canadian ones, and here is what I see at the check out. Now managed to shoot a photo. Underlined with red color.
> Sorry for the image position that seems to be wrongly rotated here. Before uploading, I have rotated the photo to the correct position.


I’m in the UK and most of what I buy on VC comes from Europe so I don’t have experience of this. Someone in the US would be able to tell you more. I think VC used to give you the option of a flat upfront rate of 15% or of paying via the courier at import, but the new system enables you to get VC to pay the accurate rate on your behalf, I believe, which in many cases will be cheaper.  Don’t go by what I say though, I’m not sure of my facts here.  The $800 thing is an allowance if you’re a US resident I think but as Gabs mentioned I don’t know if that’s when you bring things physically with you and might be different when buying online?  It would be up to your border authorities to police whether it’s appropriate or not and whether you’ve gone over the allowance in the relevant timeframe I suppose.  Someone who buys in Europe and has shipping to US here might be able to advise you. You could try replying directly to one of the posts on p183 maybe if someone there looks like they are familiar with it.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Have any of the US buyers here actually paid the import duties and taxes for purchases under $800?


----------



## Annie J

@BelleZeBoob, just looked at one of my old posts and apparently I actually used to know about the thing you were talking about in the other thread (must have been another life, LOL!). After you’ve had one failed three-fold negotiation, you have to wait 24 hours before you can start another offer process on the item. I guess I got that info from somewhere before!


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> Have any of the US buyers here actually paid the import duties and taxes for purchases under $800?


Bump (because I’ve posted in the middle)

Can anyone answer @BelleZeBoob ‘s question?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Annie J said:


> @BelleZeBoob, just looked at one of my old posts and apparently I actually used to know about the thing you were talking about in the other thread (must have been another life, LOL!). After you’ve had one failed three-fold negotiation, you have to wait 24 hours before you can start another offer process on the item. I guess I got that info from somewhere before!



Here I copy and paste my conversation with the CS on that:

*(11:19:43)* *Me: *another question. if I have made an offer to the seller, and they accept, is there a certain time limit for me to complete the purchase?
*(11:20:57)* *Vitaliya: *Yes, you have 24 hours
*(11:21:26)* *Vitaliya: *if you will not buy within this timeframe, the offer will expire
*(11:23:19)* *Vitaliya: *In case you will not buy the item within 24 hours, you will not be able to make another offer for 7 days


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> Here I copy and paste my conversation with the CS on that:
> 
> *(11:19:43)* *Me: *another question. if I have made an offer to the seller, and they accept, is there a certain time limit for me to complete the purchase?
> *(11:20:57)* *Vitaliya: *Yes, you have 24 hours
> *(11:21:26)* *Vitaliya: *if you will not buy within this timeframe, the offer will expire
> *(11:23:19)* *Vitaliya: *In case you will not buy the item within 24 hours, you will not be able to make another offer for 7 days



Good, that is new, hopefully it will slow down the people who make crazy offers and never purchase


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> Here I copy and paste my conversation with the CS on that:
> 
> *(11:19:43)* *Me: *another question. if I have made an offer to the seller, and they accept, is there a certain time limit for me to complete the purchase?
> *(11:20:57)* *Vitaliya: *Yes, you have 24 hours
> *(11:21:26)* *Vitaliya: *if you will not buy within this timeframe, the offer will expire
> *(11:23:19)* *Vitaliya: *In case you will not buy the item within 24 hours, you will not be able to make another offer for 7 days





Gabs007 said:


> Good, that is new, hopefully it will slow down the people who make crazy offers and never purchase



Yes, looks like it has changed then. I agree with you @Gabs007, that will be an improvement. @BelleZeBoob , thanks for posting it.  I hope it’ll make people be a little more sensible in their offers. We who sell as well as buy always try to be reasonable to sellers when we are making offers for their items, because we know how wearing it gets when you get the same person repeatedly making the same unrealistically low offer, however courteous we’ve been, and if we don’t reply to everything we lose our trusted status. So hopefully this will help winnow out the ones who never really have any intention of buying. As a seller I am always open to reasonable offers, and am always really happy to provide extra information, photos and help, but repeated terribly low offers which you’ve explained you can’t accept from the same buyer can be quite trying!  Apart from anything else, if you accept the offers and then they never buy, it locks anyone else out from having genuine offers accepted for 24 hours, which can lose a sale unless they’re happy to pay full price rather than wait for someone else’s to expire. I can choose not to accept the offers but it’s nice to have a bit of help to nudge the buyer in the direction of taking the offer process a bit more seriously in the first place. Most buyers are very pleasant but you do get difficult ones too!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes, looks like it has changed then. I agree with you @Gabs007, that will be an improvement. @BelleZeBoob , thanks for posting it.  I hope it’ll make people be a little more sensible in their offers. We who sell as well as buy always try to be reasonable to sellers when we are making offers for their items, because we know how wearing it gets when you get the same person repeatedly making the same unrealistically low offer, however courteous we’ve been, and if we don’t reply to everything we lose our trusted status. So hopefully this will help winnow out the ones who never really have any intention of buying. As a seller I am always open to reasonable offers, and am always really happy to provide extra information, photos and help, but repeated terribly low offers which you’ve explained you can’t accept from the same buyer can be quite trying!  Apart from anything else, if you accept the offers and then they never buy, it locks anyone else out from having genuine offers accepted for 24 hours, which can lose a sale unless they’re happy to pay full price rather than wait for someone else’s to expire. I can choose not to accept the offers but it’s nice to have a bit of help to nudge the buyer in the direction of taking the offer process a bit more seriously in the first place. Most buyers are very pleasant but you do get difficult ones too!



That is why I usually put a low price on items and then switch off offers, otherwise it feels like you are entertaining a gaggle of kids who have no intention of buying


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> That is why I usually put a low price on items and then switch off offers, otherwise it feels like you are entertaining a gaggle of kids who have no intention of buying


It’s such a difficult balance. People like to bargain. I set some items at the lowest possible price I could take and switch off offers on those items (any lower and it wouldn’t be worth the time & fuel to get to the Post Office!), but people then make offers or ask for an even lower price in the messages, on items which are clearly already at a bargain basement price for fantastic quality, high original retail, and most often never used.  So I tend to leave prices marginally higher (but never high - I’m always losing money!) to allow for offers. There’s no action which bulletproofs you against people who want something for a mad price. I take both approaches and neither is perfect, as I know you’ve experienced too. I keep promising myself I’ll stop selling but there’s always something that makes me think, “Oh, just this last thing, then!”


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> Here I copy and paste my conversation with the CS on that:
> 
> *(11:19:43)* *Me: *another question. if I have made an offer to the seller, and they accept, is there a certain time limit for me to complete the purchase?
> *(11:20:57)* *Vitaliya: *Yes, you have 24 hours
> *(11:21:26)* *Vitaliya: *if you will not buy within this timeframe, the offer will expire
> *(11:23:19)* *Vitaliya: *In case you will not buy the item within 24 hours, you will not be able to make another offer for 7 days


Oh, hang on, penny just dropped - forgive me for being slow!  Doh!  _If you had your offer accepted_ and you don’t buy within 24 hours, you can’t make another offer for a week. But that might not stop you from starting the offer process again _if the offer process didn’t result in an acceptance of an offer_ either way. I think in the latter case, you can start again sooner. Hmm.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> It’s such a difficult balance. People like to bargain. I set some items at the lowest possible price I could take and switch off offers on those items (any lower and it wouldn’t be worth the time & fuel to get to the Post Office!), but people then make offers or ask for an even lower price in the messages, on items which are clearly already at a bargain basement price for fantastic quality, high original retail, and most often never used.  So I tend to leave prices marginally higher (but never high - I’m always losing money!) to allow for offers. There’s no action which bulletproofs you against people who want something for a mad price. I take both approaches and neither is perfect, as I know you’ve experienced too. I keep promising myself I’ll stop selling but there’s always something that makes me think, “Oh, just this last thing, then!”



Nope, seriously, if they want to bargain an item even lower and won't take a great offer, cool, I don't need to sell, but I don't have the time to waste to engage with them. Had something on Vide where I sold a 3K dress for 150 and she kept on sending messages if this is really my last word, mentioned when she needs it, finally bought it for 150 and then tried to return (I was a bit *****y and timed it so that it would arrive early, so the day she needs it is past the return time) and promptly she tried to claim she got it only on the 15th, however tracking showed that it arrived on the 12th and she signed for it, since I could show the evidence in tracking and with the screenshot, they denied her return request and warned her.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Ok ladies, an update. In my account, I have changed both my billing and shipping addresses to the US one, went a step further in the checkout process, confirmed a US phone number, and here is what my bill looks like:



No any import charges!
That makes me believe in free import to the USA of the items under $800 from the VC.


----------



## nicole0612

BelleZeBoob said:


> Did anyone noticed that they have recently changed their import charges? Yesterday when I checked out an item with shipping to the USA, there was a comment that to the USA, items under $800 are shipped free of import charges and taxes?


Hello, this is because US customs does not charge an import fee on items under $800. This applies whether you buy it over the Internet or whether you buy it abroad and come back with it physically in hand. If you are traveling with your family the limit increases to $1600 without import charges, but that is only when you physically have the item in hand while traveling.  There are a few exceptions, such as if you were only out of the country for a very small amount of time like 24 hours. I hope that helps.


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> Ok ladies, an update. In my account, I have changed both my billing and shipping addresses to the US one, went a step further in the checkout process, confirmed a US phone number, and here is what my bill looks like:
> View attachment 4491214
> 
> 
> No any import charges!
> That makes me believe in free import to the USA of the items under $800 from the VC.



Or it could be that VC doesn't charge it? As I said, no idea how it is for ordering from abroad, I just know taking stuff with you in person you bought abroad, pretty sure that US customs has something on a website regarding imports


----------



## Annie J

So they’ve just adjusted their system to take account of an accurate tax/duty payment to the receiving country’s authorities rather than offer the flat rate/pay through DHL at the point of import alternatives they did before.  It’s not VC charging it when it is charged, they’re only collecting/processing it.  It’s just a bit more up to date, like going through Borderfree when ordering from the US to the UK so it’s all paid up front.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Nope, seriously, if they want to bargain an item even lower and won't take a great offer, cool, I don't need to sell, but I don't have the time to waste to engage with them. Had something on Vide where I sold a 3K dress for 150 and she kept on sending messages if this is really my last word, mentioned when she needs it, finally bought it for 150 and then tried to return (I was a bit *****y and timed it so that it would arrive early, so the day she needs it is past the return time) and promptly she tried to claim she got it only on the 15th, however tracking showed that it arrived on the 12th and she signed for it, since I could show the evidence in tracking and with the screenshot, they denied her return request and warned her.


I know. I should hold my nerve really. I just always end up feeling a bit mean when I stick to my price but that’s crazy because I’m already offering a really good deal!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I know. I should hold my nerve really. I just always end up feeling a bit mean when I stick to my price but that’s crazy because I’m already offering a really good deal!



I don't, I think I am not under any obligation to give somebody luxury items for next to nothing


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I don't, I think I am not under any obligation to give somebody luxury items for next to nothing


I do agree. My prices are already more than reasonable and there’s no reason I should just give things away. Probably the way I was brought up, to be a people pleaser, somehow makes me feel uncomfortable when I’m not just handing over what people want, against all logic.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I do agree. My prices are already more than reasonable and there’s no reason I should just give things away. Probably the way I was brought up, to be a people pleaser, somehow makes me feel uncomfortable when I’m not just handing over what people want, against all logic.



The people who make super low ball offers tend to be the ones who complain the most, seriously, if they think they deserve to be given an item for next to nothing, they might want to try real life. I am happy to sell my items for a low price, but somebody expecting to pay Primark prices should possibly not look at high end luxury goods, if greatly reduced is out of your league, learn to shop within your means. I just had one going "I am a student, so I want a reduction" (btw she wanted to pay 1/4th of an item already listed for less than 1/10th of the retail price)- I replied "I was one once, seriously, all the boutiques never gave me a reduction, congratulations on being a student, maybe you want to delay luxury shopping until you can afford it?" I am expecting a hissy fit and complaining to VC


----------



## fleurdeliv

Hi all, just a super late update but I received my Chloe Mini Marcie bag without issue! 

I got it authenticated by Authenticate4U and everything seems to be as sweet as pie. Sure, the authentication card was missing but otherwise, the bag was in perfect shape. It honestly looks just like new! 

Anyway, I'm so glad I came here for guidance while I was having a meltdown. Thanks, everyone! All that's well ends well!


----------



## Gabs007

fleurdeliv said:


> Hi all, just a super late update but I received my Chloe Mini Marcie bag without issue!
> 
> I got it authenticated by Authenticate4U and everything seems to be as sweet as pie. Sure, the authentication card was missing but otherwise, the bag was in perfect shape. It honestly looks just like new!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad I came here for guidance while I was having a meltdown. Thanks, everyone! All that's well ends well!



Think about it this way, with the card, the price would have been much higher, and you do not carry or flash the card around....

Seriously, if I would have known we are moving countries, I would have kept all the darned paperwork and cards, but I always bought because I liked something, never considered I would sell, even the stuff I need for red carpet events, we had the space and I like clothes and bags and shoes... Now it is down to "I can't really pack in the whole walk in wardrobe that is the attic I had build out just for that, I am selling items cheap so I don't have to pack them and drag them across Europe..." 

Enjoy the bag, even if you want to sell at one point you got the certificate now


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Had another chat on price negotiations, if anyone is interested. The FAQ is silent on this issue of continuing price negotiations after 3 attempts if no offer is accepted.

11:51:10 AM) Me: I understand that I can make 1 offer and 2 counteroffers to the seller. After I have used this, is there a time limit when I can resume price negotiations?
(11:56:02 AM) Mia: After the 24 hours period expires, you will be able to make a new offer on the same item again ( but it will be a new negotiation).
(11:56:37 AM) Me: what does it mean - a new negotiation please?
(11:57:04 AM) Mia: That you would be able to make an offer on this item once again 
(11:58:53 AM) Me: let's say, I have made a 3rd price offer to the seller, and he has made a 3rd counteroffer to me. the 24 hours have expired. by the rules, I should not be able to make a 4rth offer. what do I do if i want to continue?
(12:05:36 PM) Mia: I understand, then you can make a new negotiations by clicking on the product page "Make me an offer"
(12:05:41 PM) Mia: there is no limit to that
(12:06:33 PM) Me: after I did not accepted the sellers 3rd counteroffer, do I have to wait 7 days before resuming?
(12:07:11 PM) Mia: No, you do not have to wait
(12:07:48 PM) Me: does it mean that I can also counteroffer the sellers 3rd counteroffer?
(12:09:56 PM) Mia: After the first negotiation has been made ( 1 offer and 2 counteroffers and they were refused by the seller) then this whole negotiation expires.
(12:10:13 PM) Mia: You can not continue this negotiation.
(12:11:13 PM) Mia: But you can make a new negotiation ( again 1 offer and 2 counteroffers) on the same item
(12:11:59 PM) Me: can I make a new negotiation within 24 hours since the last counteroffer was not accepted?
(12:14:16 PM) Mia: Yes 

That means, you can actually continue by clicking on 'Make me an offer'.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> The people who make super low ball offers tend to be the ones who complain the most, seriously, if they think they deserve to be given an item for next to nothing, they might want to try real life. I am happy to sell my items for a low price, but somebody expecting to pay Primark prices should possibly not look at high end luxury goods, if greatly reduced is out of your league, learn to shop within your means. I just had one going "I am a student, so I want a reduction" (btw she wanted to pay 1/4th of an item already listed for less than 1/10th of the retail price)- I replied "I was one once, seriously, all the boutiques never gave me a reduction, congratulations on being a student, maybe you want to delay luxury shopping until you can afford it?" I am expecting a hissy fit and complaining to VC


Eww, hope that doesn’t happen. I had a bit of a silly one this week too.  Sometimes people seem to think they can twist your arm if an item’s been on for more than a few weeks, that you’ll be desperate to sell. As it doesn’t work like that in my experience - sometimes things can sit for a year before suddenly selling at a great price - and I’m not desperate for the money, all someone like that is going to do is make me very disinclined sell to them. I sometimes feel a bit differently if they approach the issue pleasantly and in a human way, but these ones who just demand things or get ratty when you politely explain you can’t sell for less, I’m not sure what they think they can achieve like that!


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> Oh, hang on, penny just dropped - forgive me for being slow!  Doh!  _If you had your offer accepted_ and you don’t buy within 24 hours, you can’t make another offer for a week. But that might not stop you from starting the offer process again _if the offer process didn’t result in an acceptance of an offer_ either way. I think in the latter case, you can start again sooner. Hmm.





BelleZeBoob said:


> Had another chat on price negotiations, if anyone is interested. The FAQ is silent on this issue of continuing price negotiations after 3 attempts if no offer is accepted.
> 
> 11:51:10 AM) Me: I understand that I can make 1 offer and 2 counteroffers to the seller. After I have used this, is there a time limit when I can resume price negotiations?
> (11:56:02 AM) Mia: After the 24 hours period expires, you will be able to make a new offer on the same item again ( but it will be a new negotiation).
> (11:56:37 AM) Me: what does it mean - a new negotiation please?
> (11:57:04 AM) Mia: That you would be able to make an offer on this item once again
> (11:58:53 AM) Me: let's say, I have made a 3rd price offer to the seller, and he has made a 3rd counteroffer to me. the 24 hours have expired. by the rules, I should not be able to make a 4rth offer. what do I do if i want to continue?
> (12:05:36 PM) Mia: I understand, then you can make a new negotiations by clicking on the product page "Make me an offer"
> (12:05:41 PM) Mia: there is no limit to that
> (12:06:33 PM) Me: after I did not accepted the sellers 3rd counteroffer, do I have to wait 7 days before resuming?
> (12:07:11 PM) Mia: No, you do not have to wait
> (12:07:48 PM) Me: does it mean that I can also counteroffer the sellers 3rd counteroffer?
> (12:09:56 PM) Mia: After the first negotiation has been made ( 1 offer and 2 counteroffers and they were refused by the seller) then this whole negotiation expires.
> (12:10:13 PM) Mia: You can not continue this negotiation.
> (12:11:13 PM) Mia: But you can make a new negotiation ( again 1 offer and 2 counteroffers) on the same item
> (12:11:59 PM) Me: can I make a new negotiation within 24 hours since the last counteroffer was not accepted?
> (12:14:16 PM) Mia: Yes
> 
> That means, you can actually continue by clicking on 'Make me an offer'.



Makes sense I think, LOL!  Convoluted and clear all at the same time ... 

So I think the one-week ban on new offers for the same item is if one of these 3-fold negotiations results in an offer being accepted, but you don’t proceed to buying.  That’s really quite a good thing because sellers do get bugged by people whose offers we accept and then they don’t buy (sometimes I think they never had any intention of buying). So it’s good to keep them out of the picture for a bit longer, although another way we can do that is just to decline their offers. I ended up doing that with one buyer whose offer I had already accepted twice (this locking other potential buyers out of having offers accepted until hers expired). The third and fourth times she offered I just declined, I think she was just messing me around. I can’t remember how much time there was in between negotiations, it was a while ago and the one-week thing could be new.

I posted this about your other observations regarding tax and duties as well but forgot to tag you in it:


Annie J said:


> So they’ve just adjusted their system to take account of an accurate tax/duty payment to the receiving country’s authorities rather than offer the flat rate/pay through DHL at the point of import alternatives they did before.  It’s not VC charging it when it is charged, they’re only collecting/processing it.  It’s just a bit more up to date, like going through Borderfree when ordering from the US to the UK so it’s all paid up front.



Thanks for your detective work, useful for us all!  Sometimes the FAQs on VC seem incomplete, but I’ve noticed they’re gradually going through them and adding detail.


----------



## Annie J

fleurdeliv said:


> Hi all, just a super late update but I received my Chloe Mini Marcie bag without issue!
> 
> I got it authenticated by Authenticate4U and everything seems to be as sweet as pie. Sure, the authentication card was missing but otherwise, the bag was in perfect shape. It honestly looks just like new!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad I came here for guidance while I was having a meltdown. Thanks, everyone! All that's well ends well!


Hooray!!!  Glad you got your bag and it’s authentic, it sounds perfect, and there’s lots of summer left to enjoy using it!  Thanks for posting, I’d been wondering how it turned out.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

fleurdeliv said:


> Hi all, just a super late update but I received my Chloe Mini Marcie bag without issue!
> 
> I got it authenticated by Authenticate4U and everything seems to be as sweet as pie. Sure, the authentication card was missing but otherwise, the bag was in perfect shape. It honestly looks just like new!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad I came here for guidance while I was having a meltdown. Thanks, everyone! All that's well ends well!



Congratulations on your new bag! 

Assume that you have paid for authentication by the VC. What exactly did you receive from the VC authenticators with your item?


----------



## Annie J

BelleZeBoob said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!
> 
> Assume that you have paid for authentication by the VC. What exactly did you receive from the VC authenticators with your item?


Unless VC has changed its practices very recently, they don’t send any documents/certificates with the item, just a tag saying it’s been checked by the QC team for condition and authenticity, as they do with all items. My last purchase two or three weeks ago just had that, as before. @fleurdeliv got additional separate paid authentication from an independent authenticator for reassurance.


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> Had another chat on price negotiations, if anyone is interested. The FAQ is silent on this issue of continuing price negotiations after 3 attempts if no offer is accepted.
> 
> 11:51:10 AM) Me: I understand that I can make 1 offer and 2 counteroffers to the seller. After I have used this, is there a time limit when I can resume price negotiations?
> (11:56:02 AM) Mia: After the 24 hours period expires, you will be able to make a new offer on the same item again ( but it will be a new negotiation).
> (11:56:37 AM) Me: what does it mean - a new negotiation please?
> (11:57:04 AM) Mia: That you would be able to make an offer on this item once again
> (11:58:53 AM) Me: let's say, I have made a 3rd price offer to the seller, and he has made a 3rd counteroffer to me. the 24 hours have expired. by the rules, I should not be able to make a 4rth offer. what do I do if i want to continue?
> (12:05:36 PM) Mia: I understand, then you can make a new negotiations by clicking on the product page "Make me an offer"
> (12:05:41 PM) Mia: there is no limit to that
> (12:06:33 PM) Me: after I did not accepted the sellers 3rd counteroffer, do I have to wait 7 days before resuming?
> (12:07:11 PM) Mia: No, you do not have to wait
> (12:07:48 PM) Me: does it mean that I can also counteroffer the sellers 3rd counteroffer?
> (12:09:56 PM) Mia: After the first negotiation has been made ( 1 offer and 2 counteroffers and they were refused by the seller) then this whole negotiation expires.
> (12:10:13 PM) Mia: You can not continue this negotiation.
> (12:11:13 PM) Mia: But you can make a new negotiation ( again 1 offer and 2 counteroffers) on the same item
> (12:11:59 PM) Me: can I make a new negotiation within 24 hours since the last counteroffer was not accepted?
> (12:14:16 PM) Mia: Yes
> 
> That means, you can actually continue by clicking on 'Make me an offer'.



And who would do that? Seriously, if somebody made me several offers I declined, it means that this person wants the item for a ridiculous price, so all that is gained is that the "give me something dirt cheap because I want it" people can bug the hell out of you, all the more reason to switch off offers


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Eww, hope that doesn’t happen. I had a bit of a silly one this week too.  Sometimes people seem to think they can twist your arm if an item’s been on for more than a few weeks, that you’ll be desperate to sell. As it doesn’t work like that in my experience - sometimes things can sit for a year before suddenly selling at a great price - and I’m not desperate for the money, all someone like that is going to do is make me very disinclined sell to them. I sometimes feel a bit differently if they approach the issue pleasantly and in a human way, but these ones who just demand things or get ratty when you politely explain you can’t sell for less, I’m not sure what they think they can achieve like that!



Absolutely, if somebody can't afford it or doesn't want to afford it at a reasonable price, tough, I feel the same way as you do, not desperate to sell but certainly not interested in giving away items for next to nothing. Plus the whole "negotiation" just takes time and effort, I have better things to do than to entertain somebody with an entitlement complex who possibly has too much time on his or her hands and wants to steal my time


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Eww, hope that doesn’t happen. I had a bit of a silly one this week too.  Sometimes people seem to think they can twist your arm if an item’s been on for more than a few weeks, that you’ll be desperate to sell. As it doesn’t work like that in my experience - sometimes things can sit for a year before suddenly selling at a great price - and I’m not desperate for the money, all someone like that is going to do is make me very disinclined sell to them. I sometimes feel a bit differently if they approach the issue pleasantly and in a human way, but these ones who just demand things or get ratty when you politely explain you can’t sell for less, I’m not sure what they think they can achieve like that!



I think she is a bit dense, after leaving messages with her "offer" she now complains that there isn't an offer button on the item


----------



## Gabs007

UGH....

Sold something on Friday but the sale went through after the post office was already closed, so posted it Saturday morning and confirmed that I shipped, now I get a mail

"3 days left to ship your item to us, so your buyer receives it as fast as possible. After this deadline, your sale may be cancelled"

Errr, it is the weekend, I doubt it will be processed before Monday, I have sent, I have confirmed....


----------



## Annie J

@Gabs007 Don’t worry (I don’t expect you’re worrying much!), cancellation won’t happen. I don’t like getting those new emails either, they’re really not worded accurately enough, and they’re just automatic until it reaches them from what I can see, but they do also say “If you have already shipped your item, please ignore this message”. It seems only to be linked to the trusted/expert seller thing in reality: you can’t be one if you don’t ship within 5 days. I don’t know if that means 5 working days, they have been vague. I don’t know why they’re saying the sale may be cancelled, I don’t think they will do that. It still says the seller has 30 days in the FAQ. Maybe they’re just getting ready, set up, to shorten the maximum time allowed too, they do seem to be introducing the changes somewhat in fits and starts. Or maybe it’s just so they can reserve the right sometimes to cancel sales with sellers who regularly take ages to ship. That would be a good thing, we both ship quickly and have been a bit irritated with sellers who take ages, but I think VC could be a whole lot clearer in communicating with us about it if that’s the aim. I guess it’s aimed at improvement but it is a bit irritating getting those emails when you’ve shipped and told them.

I find the post office shipping very irritating anyway because if I take it to them the very day of the sale, but after about 3.30pm, it doesn’t register on any tracking at all until the next day when Parcel Force collects from the post office mid-afternoon.  I mark it as shipped and I have a receipt, but no tracking for up to 24 hours.  It’s one of the reasons I prefer the DHL label, as soon as you book the collection it says ‘Shipping information received’ and as soon as they pick it up from my door it’s ‘Collected’

The app updated today with the trusted and expert badges. I think it looks a little messy, visually, but at least the info is there.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think she is a bit dense, after leaving messages with her "offer" she now complains that there isn't an offer button on the item


A lot of people don’t seem to get that taking offers or not is the seller’s decision. I still have offers switched on on higher value items but a lot is already at the lowest possible price, and I have to reply to an awful lot of messages asking where the offer button is!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> @Gabs007 Don’t worry (I don’t expect you’re worrying much!), cancellation won’t happen. I don’t like getting those new emails either, they’re really not worded accurately enough, and they’re just automatic until it reaches them from what I can see, but they do also say “If you have already shipped your item, please ignore this message”. It seems only to be linked to the trusted/expert seller thing in reality: you can’t be one if you don’t ship within 5 days. I don’t know if that means 5 working days, they have been vague. I don’t know why they’re saying the sale may be cancelled, I don’t think they will do that. It still says the seller has 30 days in the FAQ. Maybe they’re just getting ready, set up, to shorten the maximum time allowed too, they do seem to be introducing the changes somewhat in fits and starts. Or maybe it’s just so they can reserve the right sometimes to cancel sales with sellers who regularly take ages to ship. That would be a good thing, we both ship quickly and have been a bit irritated with sellers who take ages, but I think VC could be a whole lot clearer in communicating with us about it if that’s the aim. I guess it’s aimed at improvement but it is a bit irritating getting those emails when you’ve shipped and told them.
> 
> I find the post office shipping very irritating anyway because if I take it to them the very day of the sale, but after about 3.30pm, it doesn’t register on any tracking at all until the next day when Parcel Force collects from the post office mid-afternoon.  I mark it as shipped and I have a receipt, but no tracking for up to 24 hours.  It’s one of the reasons I prefer the DHL label, as soon as you book the collection it says ‘Shipping information received’ and as soon as they pick it up from my door it’s ‘Collected’
> 
> The app updated today with the trusted and expert badges. I think it looks a little messy, visually, but at least the info is there.



I priced most of mine around 120 and 150 so it is all post office shipping, I wrote to them, apparently something they are going to do over the summer, but ffs, the tracking is not great (though it is better on the French site, ParcelForce is next to useless)...

On the bright side, sold a few items via Joli last week, I think they are really picking up in popularity, sent the items, they let me know even before the tracking that they received it, QC took 1 day, payment after 3 working days.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I priced most of mine around 120 and 150 so it is all post office shipping, I wrote to them, apparently something they are going to do over the summer, but ffs, the tracking is not great (though it is better on the French site, ParcelForce is next to useless)...
> 
> On the bright side, sold a few items via Joli last week, I think they are really picking up in popularity, sent the items, they let me know even before the tracking that they received it, QC took 1 day, payment after 3 working days.


Glad your sales are going well on JC!  I might try it again, last time the items sold quicker on VC, but that’s just luck I’m sure, could happen either way, it all depends who’s browsing. I’ve sold quite a lot on VC the last week or two (and have had some lovely, fair and reasonable buyers who don’t go running if I don’t accept the very lowest permissible offer, LOL!), I think the promotions must be working quite well, and they seem to be getting back to a normal timeframe on the processing for QC.  I like that I’m getting paid quicker for my items; it used to be on set days twice a month, now it’s much quicker after each sale. 

Re shipping, I think if the item is over £85 they will still give you a DHL label on request but are not sending them automatically with your sale notification email until it gets higher, but I can’t remember what level that was, maybe around £150.  Unless it’s changed in the past 2 weeks or so. 

It’s not VC’s fault, but Parcel Force tracking really is bizarre. I really think I should have more than just a paper receipt when I drop off to the Post Office. I can’t get to the Post Office until at least mid-afternoon. If I drop off on a Friday afternoon sometimes there is no actual tracking to see even using the tracking number until Parcel Force picks it up on Monday afternoon. That’s crazy in this day and age. The tracking should show it’s in the Post Office’s hands, otherwise even if I provide my buyer with the tracking number they sometimes have no evidence it’s for real for several days; it looks as if I haven’t actually shipped for 3 days when I shipped the very afternoon the item sold!   Then when it hits France the tracking is pretty incomprehensible; sometimes it almost seems to go backwards or keeps being registered with weird esoteric status several days in a row, probably stages of customs/different depots or something but impossible to understand!  DHL has been a bit slower than it used to be lately but the tracking is at least clear and accurate.


----------



## Annie J

Looks like things are getting back to normal with DHL and VC. I sold an item yesterday, shipped immediately with DHL, it’s been delivered and through QC at VC already.


----------



## Annie J

Hmm ...

So ... it becomes clearer why VC has started stating which country a seller is shipping from. As well as the fact that the shipping costs have been made variable to reflect the true cost of shipping more accurately, resulting in slightly lower costs for most (but slightly higher costs for a few), the app has just sent a notification that there is now something called ‘Direct Shipping’.

If you buy an item up to €200 from a Trusted or Expert seller, and the brand is eligible (they say they’ve chosen the brands for the scheme because they have a very low chance of not being authentic) you get an option to still have the item go through VC for quality control and authentication, or to have it shipped directly from the seller, with free shipping and no authentication fee.

It says at the moment this is only being done within France but will expand to include all Europe in September. It doesn’t currently mention anywhere else.

So on the plus side this may make some of our items marginally more attractive to buyers if we are badged sellers.  As it’s items under €200, and the shipping and authentication fees represent a marginally higher proportion of a lower value order than of a higher value one, I suppose some buyers will like this.

I can see it’s logical.

The FAQs haven’t totally caught up so far, there is only info on the buyer’s side at the moment.

Things I will be thinking about:

It still refers to ‘protection’ for the buyer but doesn’t yet specify what this involves. I will be wanting to know for sure that VC will still protect me as a seller against buyers who may falsely claim that items shipped directly from me to them are not as described.  I use VC precisely because it is a good middleman to protect both buyer and seller interests. I expect they will assess buyer claims by having disputed items sent on to them by the buyer for checking, and hope/presume they will take on any compensation for discrepancies themselves, since the option is offered based their assessment on previous performance of trusted and expert sellers. I presume that they have weighed up the unlikelihood of these sellers going rogue and the likelihood of them remaining honest and reliable and motivated to keep their badges. But I want to know for sure, because I prefer my sold items to go through their QC, and would like to know how they will assess whether a dishonest buyer might have caused damage themselves.  Most buyers are perfectly honest but I did experience one who tried to argue (falsely) that my item wasn’t as described.

Until it expands to the whole of Europe, I’m a little fed up that French ‘Trusted’ and ‘Expert’ sellers are getting a small advantage over us in the the UK or elsewhere in the world for two months!  It’s marginal. Probably won’t make a big difference, but ...

... I was hoping to get a lot of my sales through before the autumn given that if the UK crashes out of Europe without a deal, buyers elsewhere in Europe could conceivably have to pay import duties on my items.  I’ve sold things to buyers other countries (US and elsewhere) but the bulk stays in Europe, and this could possibly mean I’ll have to reduce prices lower than sellers in Europe to be competitive.  I expect the effect will be only marginal, but still I would have been glad if we all got the benefit at the same time so as not to disadvantage me and those like me against French sellers ...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I just noticed VC is now offering “direct shipping” on lower priced items. Direct from the seller to the buyer?

Edited to add that Annie has already explained the new feature.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I just noticed VC is now offering “direct shipping” on lower priced items. Direct from the seller to the buyer?
> 
> Edited to add that Annie has already explained the new feature.



Tbh I expect they are opening a can of worms there, I prefer to have the QC done by them and it is done and over with, if you send directly, there is a lot of room for people being less than honest and claiming they got another item, or wearing it, ruining it, then claiming they got it like that... I sold a dress on Vide and it was returned, only it did smell gross and had a ton of pet hair and fluff over it, the tag from the dry cleaner was removed and she claimed she got it dirty....


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I expect they are opening a can of worms there, I prefer to have the QC done by them and it is done and over with, if you send directly, there is a lot of room for people being less than honest and claiming they got another item, or wearing it, ruining it, then claiming they got it like that... I sold a dress on Vide and it was returned, only it did smell gross and had a ton of pet hair and fluff over it, the tag from the dry cleaner was removed and she claimed she got it dirty....


Yes, this is my concern, as I was saying above.  I very much want to know that VC is taking on the risk for me, the “Expert Seller”, if they’re doing this.  I would expect that they will, because they are the ones who have assessed me and given me the badge, and I am helping drive their business by being reliable and trustworthy. I would expect this new direct shipping to benefit me based on my reliability, and VC therefore taking on the risk, not open me up to difficulties with bad buyers.


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Makes sense I think, LOL!  Convoluted and clear all at the same time ...
> 
> So I think the one-week ban on new offers for the same item is if one of these 3-fold negotiations results in an offer being accepted, but you don’t proceed to buying.  That’s really quite a good thing because sellers do get bugged by people whose offers we accept and then they don’t buy (sometimes I think they never had any intention of buying). So it’s good to keep them out of the picture for a bit longer, although another way we can do that is just to decline their offers. I ended up doing that with one buyer whose offer I had already accepted twice (this locking other potential buyers out of having offers accepted until hers expired). The third and fourth times she offered I just declined, I think she was just messing me around. I can’t remember how much time there was in between negotiations, it was a while ago and the one-week thing could be new.



I had somebody like this stalking my old Kelly and had the same feeling - next time you try to mess with me, I'll decline you (the person had also fairly easy to spot avatar). Think they tried to be smart and thought I'd sell black Kelly in great shape for peanuts.
BTW - Hermes sold me a new Kelly 32 sellier  Much sooner than expected. Glad I sold the old one.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I had somebody like this stalking my old Kelly and had the same feeling - next time you try to mess with me, I'll decline you (the person had also fairly easy to spot avatar). Think they tried to be smart and thought I'd sell black Kelly in great shape for peanuts.
> BTW - Hermes sold me a new Kelly 32 sellier  Much sooner than expected. Glad I sold the old one.


Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Glad your sales are going well on JC!  I might try it again, last time the items sold quicker on VC, but that’s just luck I’m sure, could happen either way, it all depends who’s browsing. I’ve sold quite a lot on VC the last week or two (and have had some lovely, fair and reasonable buyers who don’t go running if I don’t accept the very lowest permissible offer, LOL!), I think the promotions must be working quite well, and they seem to be getting back to a normal timeframe on the processing for QC.  I like that I’m getting paid quicker for my items; it used to be on set days twice a month, now it’s much quicker after each sale.
> 
> Re shipping, I think if the item is over £85 they will still give you a DHL label on request but are not sending them automatically with your sale notification email until it gets higher, but I can’t remember what level that was, maybe around £150.  Unless it’s changed in the past 2 weeks or so.
> 
> It’s not VC’s fault, but Parcel Force tracking really is bizarre. I really think I should have more than just a paper receipt when I drop off to the Post Office. I can’t get to the Post Office until at least mid-afternoon. If I drop off on a Friday afternoon sometimes there is no actual tracking to see even using the tracking number until Parcel Force picks it up on Monday afternoon. That’s crazy in this day and age. The tracking should show it’s in the Post Office’s hands, otherwise even if I provide my buyer with the tracking number they sometimes have no evidence it’s for real for several days; it looks as if I haven’t actually shipped for 3 days when I shipped the very afternoon the item sold!   Then when it hits France the tracking is pretty incomprehensible; sometimes it almost seems to go backwards or keeps being registered with weird esoteric status several days in a row, probably stages of customs/different depots or something but impossible to understand!  DHL has been a bit slower than it used to be lately but the tracking is at least clear and accurate.



The PF tracking is horrendous, an item I sent last week still has not updated and I honestly do not have the time to then ring them up,  explain I want the DHL label and all that, with the bumbling one now on the throne (and the muppets he appointed), I want to get rid of stuff ASAP, it's so bad that some stuff I have put on Catawiki, where it is basically just scavengers trying to get items for next to nothing and the "expert" auctioneers are a bit of a joke, but I am massively clearing out and actually rang and promised the builders a bonus if they work over August (in August France just shuts down, totally and utterly)


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I had somebody like this stalking my old Kelly and had the same feeling - next time you try to mess with me, I'll decline you (the person had also fairly easy to spot avatar). Think they tried to be smart and thought I'd sell black Kelly in great shape for peanuts.
> BTW - Hermes sold me a new Kelly 32 sellier  Much sooner than expected. Glad I sold the old one.



Sounds like the person who stalked my Celine Luggage and thought I would sell it for 150 if she nags me long enough... That was one of the bags where I totally love the shape and everything, but just not practical for me, tried it twice and then sold it on. I ended up switching the offers off (as usual) and somebody made a steal for 800


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> The PF tracking is horrendous, an item I sent last week still has not updated and I honestly do not have the time to then ring them up,  explain I want the DHL label and all that, with the bumbling one now on the throne (and the muppets he appointed), I want to get rid of stuff ASAP, it's so bad that some stuff I have put on Catawiki, where it is basically just scavengers trying to get items for next to nothing and the "expert" auctioneers are a bit of a joke, but I am massively clearing out and actually rang and promised the builders a bonus if they work over August (in August France just shuts down, totally and utterly)


Yes I hate using Parcel Force. DHL is great as far as I’m concerned. I only once had a problem with them, not with VC, but with something I’d bought from the US, DDP, but they registered it as DUP, and I was getting legal letters chasing me for money I didn’t owe them, despite sorting out with CS multiple times. In the end I did their ‘Straight to the top’ thing and their director of finance sorted it out directly. I’ve never had a problem again and the tracking and service is good. I like DPD too, great service, great tracking. Parcel Force needs to match that really!  UPS is a big thumbs down from me. I can’t trust them at all, they’ve been awful.

I don’t think the new VC CEO is bumbling, actually, I think he’s really sharp.  He has a good track record. I think they’ve attracted significant new investment recently. Obviously the aim is to make the business profitable, it’s not done for love, but as long as that’s done by improving the service, fine by me.  All I want is a useful and reputable platform, the rest of my life lies elsewhere entirely, LOL!  I do care about integrity. I’m just made that way, and I do want to know the details about some of the new aspects if they could be detrimental, but I actually think so far, so good. It’s a business, they make a profit, I can make use of it, buying or selling, it’s not something I’d want to set up myself, I always thought they were ok but could tweak a few things to improve. Most of what they’ve changed is what I would have done if I were in charge. Whether they still have a few unmotivated staff, maybe, but I think it was ok anyway and is improving a lot on the whole.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Sounds like the person who stalked my Celine Luggage and thought I would sell it for 150 if she nags me long enough... That was one of the bags where I totally love the shape and everything, but just not practical for me, tried it twice and then sold it on. I ended up switching the offers off (as usual) and somebody made a steal for 800


£150 for a twice used Céline!  £800 was a wonderful bargain.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes I hate using Parcel Force. DHL is great as far as I’m concerned. I only once had a problem with them, not with VC, but with something I’d bought from the US, DDP, but they registered it as DUP, and I was getting legal letters chasing me for money I didn’t owe them, despite sorting out with CS multiple times. In the end I did their ‘Straight to the top’ thing and their director of finance sorted it out directly. I’ve never had a problem again and the tracking and service is good. I like DPD too, great service, great tracking. Parcel Force needs to match that really!  UPS is a big thumbs down from me. I can’t trust them at all, they’ve been awful.
> 
> I don’t think the new VC CEO is bumbling, actually, I think he’s really sharp.  He has a good track record. I think they’ve attracted significant new investment recently. Obviously the aim is to make the business profitable, it’s not done for love, but as long as that’s done by improving the service, fine by me.  All I want is a useful and reputable platform, the rest of my life lies elsewhere entirely, LOL!  I do care about integrity. I’m just made that way, and I do want to know the details about some of the new aspects if they could be detrimental, but I actually think so far, so good. It’s a business, they make a profit, I can make use of it, buying or selling, it’s not something I’d want to set up myself, I always thought they were ok but could tweak a few things to improve. Most of what they’ve changed is what I would have done if I were in charge. Whether they still have a few unmotivated staff, maybe, but I think it’s improving on the whole.



I wasn't talking about the new CEO of VC but the messy haired one here...



Annie J said:


> £150 for a twice used Céline!  £800 was a wonderful bargain.



I dropped the price to actually €800 because of the move and all that, and it was bought within 6 days, but the one who kept on leaving messages that she would buy for 150 max, I think she just did it to create a ton of work. The Celine Luggage is a gorgeous bag, love everything about it, just not how it handles, I found it a bit cumbersome and could tell I just would not use it. I don't mind sponsoring somebody who is not a vulture and grabs a bargain, I just mind the people who think they have to haggle something down that is already a bargain...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I wasn't talking about the new CEO of VC but the messy haired one here...
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped the price to actually €800 because of the move and all that, and it was bought within 6 days, but the one who kept on leaving messages that she would buy for 150 max, I think she just did it to create a ton of work. The Celine Luggage is a gorgeous bag, love everything about it, just not how it handles, I found it a bit cumbersome and could tell I just would not use it


I am laughing my head off!! The penny just dropped and I was coming back to add that I’d just cottoned on you were talking about BoJo and his gang and not Max Bittner at all, but you’d already posted!   It’s probably because I’ve been trying hard to forget the awful truth in the last two days ... I think I’d probably rather see Max Bittner as PM than BJ!!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I am laughing my head off!! The penny just dropped and I was coming back to add that I’d just cottoned on you were talking about BoJo and his gang and not Max Bittner at all, but you’d already posted!   It’s probably because I’ve been trying hard to forget the awful truth in the last two days ... I think I’d probably rather see Max Bittner as PM than BJ!!



My totally mercenary and super stroppy cat could do a better job, along with Harvey who would only damage bags and shoes... My chin is bruised from hitting the floor with every new announcement, only the cast of Fraggle Rock is missing


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> My totally mercenary and super stroppy cat could do a better job, along with Harvey who would only damage bags and shoes... My chin is bruised from hitting the floor with every new announcement, only the cast of Fraggle Rock is missing
> 
> View attachment 4498113


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> £150 for a twice used Céline!  £800 was a wonderful bargain.


Honestly people have no shame. Think we all agree the price should be at most 75% of a new bag (when it's new or hardly used) but also thought offers were to show a kind gesture to the buyer and lower the price for like £50 or something. Like this Kelly thing: I  eventually sold it for £6k (also bought it for £6k and thought I made a good deal). People were sending multiple offers of £3.5k. We are talking here: black, very well kept Kelly 32, no scratches, very resilient leather etc. Any sensibly looking non-vintage K is priced on VC >£8k (of course some are not reasonable).

I had to pay £8k for various items at H to buy K32 for another £8k. I think some VC stalkers should get in their system that not being able to afford Hermes bag means they a. buy something more affordable b. work harder and save??? Lol


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Honestly people have no shame. Think we all agree the price should be at most 75% of a new bag (when it's new or hardly used) but also thought offers were to show a kind gesture to the buyer and lower the price for like £50 or something. Like this Kelly thing: I  eventually sold it for £6k (also bought it for £6k and thought I made a good deal). People were sending multiple offers of £3.5k. We are talking here: black, very well kept Kelly 32, no scratches, very resilient leather etc. Any sensibly looking non-vintage K is priced on VC >£8k (of course some are not reasonable).
> 
> I had to pay £8k for various items at H to buy K32 for another £8k. I think some VC stalkers should get in their system that not being able to afford Hermes bag means they a. buy something more affordable b. work harder and save??? Lol



My experience is that if you take offers, most people will try to take the proverbial... Plus the whole thing with offers, you then get the people who never intent to buy and just make offers for the sake of it or to block your item for others


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Yes I hate using Parcel Force. DHL is great as far as I’m concerned. I only once had a problem with them, not with VC, but with something I’d bought from the US, DDP, but they registered it as DUP, and I was getting legal letters chasing me for money I didn’t owe them, despite sorting out with CS multiple times. In the end I did their ‘Straight to the top’ thing and their director of finance sorted it out directly. I’ve never had a problem again and the tracking and service is good. I like DPD too, great service, great tracking. Parcel Force needs to match that really!  UPS is a big thumbs down from me. I can’t trust them at all, they’ve been awful.



Parcel Force is a disaster, shipped 2 items to Joli, arrived without a hitch, shipped 2 items (one on Saturday and one on Tuesday) to VC, the one from Tuesday arrived, passed inspection (well not too difficult with a new dress with all the tags and stuff), the one I sent last Saturday is still somewhere in "transport" and they keep sending me reminders


----------



## Gabs007

Ok, so I sold something on VC, shipped it, the French tracking didn't work so I tried the PF tracking today, seems they damaged it during transport, called VC and it was a nightmare, the guy couldn't find the tracking, told him to check the English tracking as the French tracking didn't work and that the parcel (padded envelope, inside a a parcel, the skirt was then additionally put into a ziplock bag to avoid any kind of snags) apparently was damaged. So not very happy, wanted to know from the guy what is happening now as I don't want to get a strike for the item not arriving or a damage that happened during transport....

He kept on asking if I used their label, I told him I did and I just want to know if it is insured, it is not that dramatic, just a really nice Dior silk skirt (handbag would have been worse) and I don't want it to reflect badly on me if something gets damaged or lose the item. He could not tell me if it is insured or not, I seem to remember it is. I sold it fairly cheap, hence the Parcel Force delivery, I think 130 or so, but that doesn't mean I want to lose the payout because PF or the French post decided to drive a truck over my parcel...

Anybody had that happening before and how did it pan out? They are getting their act together but the people doing CS seem to be a bit clueless what is going on


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Ok, so I sold something on VC, shipped it, the French tracking didn't work so I tried the PF tracking today, seems they damaged it during transport, called VC and it was a nightmare, the guy couldn't find the tracking, told him to check the English tracking as the French tracking didn't work and that the parcel (padded envelope, inside a a parcel, the skirt was then additionally put into a ziplock bag to avoid any kind of snags) apparently was damaged. So not very happy, wanted to know from the guy what is happening now as I don't want to get a strike for the item not arriving or a damage that happened during transport....
> 
> He kept on asking if I used their label, I told him I did and I just want to know if it is insured, it is not that dramatic, just a really nice Dior silk skirt (handbag would have been worse) and I don't want it to reflect badly on me if something gets damaged or lose the item. He could not tell me if it is insured or not, I seem to remember it is. I sold it fairly cheap, hence the Parcel Force delivery, I think 130 or so, but that doesn't mean I want to lose the payout because PF or the French post decided to drive a truck over my parcel...
> 
> Anybody had that happening before and how did it pan out? They are getting their act together but the people doing CS seem to be a bit clueless what is going on
> 
> View attachment 4504663


Well it’s VC’s label, so it’s their responsibility to chase it and claim for it. I would have thought that the Post Office would not let you leave a parcel with them that’s inadequately packed so there is the evidence you packed it appropriately there, and thereafter it’s up to VC. Almost all Parcel Force services are insured, I think the VC labels are Global Priority which has a £100 insurance on it. It should be for VC to chase that and for you to get paid anyway as it’s their label. Send an email, escalate to management if needed, make sure they put it in writing that it won’t be a ding for you, because it’s not your fault. The system may be automatic but it can be overridden and reset if it hasn’t been appropriately registered. Is there no follow-on tracking with Colissimo?  The Parcel Force and Colissimo tracking usually seems to overlap and there could be something further on Colissimo even though it says not delivered on PF. It’s a bit of a mystifying status: ‘Delivery attempted  - item damaged’!  What are they doing with it exactly, I wonder?

ETA I do see you said there was no French tracking but I think it’s still possible some tracking could yet show up there.  Either way, it should be for VC to follow up.

This has only happened to me as the buyer, not seller. I bought an item on VC which was shipped to them by a French seller and was tracked but never arrived at VC. I was refunded quickly, I don’t know what happened for the seller.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Well it’s VC’s label, so it’s their responsibility to chase it and claim for it. I would have thought that the Post Office would not let you leave a parcel with them that’s inadequately packed so there is the evidence you packed it appropriately there, and thereafter it’s up to VC. Almost all Parcel Force services are insured, I think the VC labels are Global Priority which has a £100 insurance on it. It should be for VC to chase that and for you to get paid anyway as it’s their label. Send an email, escalate to management if needed, make sure they put it in writing that it won’t be a ding for you, because it’s not your fault. The system may be automatic but it can be overridden and reset if it hasn’t been appropriately registered. Is there no follow-on tracking with Colissimo?  The Parcel Force and Colissimo tracking usually seems to overlap and there could be something further on Colissimo even though it says not delivered on PF. It’s a bit of a mystifying status: ‘Delivery attempted  - item damaged’!  What are they doing with it exactly, I wonder?
> 
> ETA I do see you said there was no French tracking but I think it’s still possible some tracking could yet show up there.  Either way, it should be for VC to follow up.
> 
> This has only happened to me as the buyer, not seller. I bought an item on VC which was shipped to them by a French seller and was tracked but never arrived at VC. I was refunded quickly, I don’t know what happened for the seller.



Wrote to them yesterday, no reply so far, today I got a message that they have the item and it is undergoing QC, I am very worried because if it is damaged and they will reject it, it is a ding for me...


----------



## Gabs007

OK, just got the message that it passed QC, I guess only one of the outer boxes was a bit damaged, OH always jokes about me packing things several times, but considering through how many hands it goes, it makes sense


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> OK, just got the message that it passed QC, I guess only one of the outer boxes was a bit damaged, OH always jokes about me packing things several times, but considering through how many hands it goes, it makes sense


Agreed, I always pack with a sealed plastic bag in case of anything wet, plus a silica sachet if necessary, then plenty of tissue or air pack padding, and a box with extravagant amounts of strong parcel tape. My husband despairs that the spare bedroom looks like a mail room with all the old boxes and packaging I save for selling!  My expenses as regards the tape must be quite high, LOL!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Agreed, I always pack with a sealed plastic bag in case of anything wet, plus a silica sachet if necessary, then plenty of tissue or air pack padding, and a box with extravagant amounts of strong parcel tape. My husband despairs that the spare bedroom looks like a mail room with all the old boxes and packaging I save for selling!  My expenses as regards the tape must be quite high, LOL!



I'm always joking that I only buy the wine from Majestic's for the sturdy boxes, as for padding and tape, I tend to raid the PoundStore when they have overstock and also put it all downstairs into a little spare room, nothing worse than having sold something and you have to run around, looking for packaging material.


----------



## VivCatGirl

Sorry if this question was addressed before, but the thread is long. I never bought from Vestiaire before but today I found a bag I wanted in a good condition for a good price. The bag is in the UK and I'm in the US. Upon checkout I noticed that they already added customs tax to the order total. I've never seen this before from other international sites (like Farfetch). I know customs tax charges in the US happen on and off (I myself was never charged), so it sounds weird that we would pay taxes in advance and to this website. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Serenity19

VivCatGirl said:


> Sorry if this question was addressed before, but the thread is long. I never bought from Vestiaire before but today I found a bag I wanted in a good condition for a good price. The bag is in the UK and I'm in the US. Upon checkout I noticed that they already added customs tax to the order total. I've never seen this before from other international sites (like Farfetch). I know customs tax charges in the US happen on and off (I myself was never charged), so it sounds weird that we would pay taxes in advance and to this website. Does anyone have any experience with this?



I used to have an account with them but closed it last winter. I saw some reviews about customs taxes recently and one person from the UK wrote about the same exact thing. Maybe it's just Vestiaire Collective? They're a Parisian company, so maybe it has to do with laws in France, but it does sound weird. I sold an Alice & Olivia shirt through them and didn't have any problems, although both myself and the buyer live in the US. I'll keep this in mind if I make purchases through them in the future!


----------



## VivCatGirl

Serenity19 said:


> I used to have an account with them but closed it last winter. I saw some reviews about customs taxes recently and one person from the UK wrote about the same exact thing. Maybe it's just Vestiaire Collective? They're a Parisian company, so maybe it has to do with laws in France, but it does sound weird. I sold an Alice & Olivia shirt through them and didn't have any problems, although both myself and the buyer live in the US. I'll keep this in mind if I make purchases through them in the future!



Yep, looks like it is their policy now: https://faq.vestiairecollective.com...t-charges-for-my-order-and-how-do-I-pay-them-


----------



## Annie J

VivCatGirl said:


> Sorry if this question was addressed before, but the thread is long. I never bought from Vestiaire before but today I found a bag I wanted in a good condition for a good price. The bag is in the UK and I'm in the US. Upon checkout I noticed that they already added customs tax to the order total. I've never seen this before from other international sites (like Farfetch). I know customs tax charges in the US happen on and off (I myself was never charged), so it sounds weird that we would pay taxes in advance and to this website. Does anyone have any experience with this?





Serenity19 said:


> I used to have an account with them but closed it last winter. I saw some reviews about customs taxes recently and one person from the UK wrote about the same exact thing. Maybe it's just Vestiaire Collective? They're a Parisian company, so maybe it has to do with laws in France, but it does sound weird. I sold an Alice & Olivia shirt through them and didn't have any problems, although both myself and the buyer live in the US. I'll keep this in mind if I make purchases through them in the future!


It’s not to do with French laws, it’s just that they’ve altered the admin of the tax and duties payment system at VC to reflect the actual cost more accurately and get them prepaid at the point of purchase, so you don’t have to pay DHL at the point of import.

It’s not VC’s charge, they’re collecting from you on behalf of US customs; it’s only an admin thing and you would be liable for exactly the same charges whether collected and paid by any retailer you buy from on your behalf (DDP), or shipped exclusive of tax/duty (DDU) in which case it would be your obligation to pay the charges at the US border.

It’s exactly the same as when I buy anything from the US to be delivered to me in the UK; I generally pay upfront and whoever I’m buying from pays the duties and taxes to the UK authorities on my behalf.  If I don’t pay upfront I will have to pay via the courier at UK customs.

As I understand it, VC used to offer the options of either a flat customs fee prepaid, which I believe could sometimes benefit you if the item would have been taxed more at your country’s border (though I’m not sure if in truth you would have been legally obliged in the US to make up any shortfall), or alternatively for you to leave the duties to be paid via DHL to US customs at the moment of import, which would result in a short delay at customs while you received an invoice from customs via DHL, accurate payment of the duties etc, and an additional customs processing fee to DHL. The new approach is just more accurate and avoids delays at customs.

Regardless of what company you are buying from, you are always in truth obliged in law to pay these charges, excluding any personal allowance your country has, and if sometimes in the past you haven’t, as you mention, it’s just that it either hasn’t reached the allowance limit (and I believe VC will not add it in this case, or if they do, you should be able to claim it back from US customs to whom VC will have paid it, maybe via DHL), or alternatively it slipped through, and your customs authorities could come after you for it. I believe for you it possibly does not apply to individual orders under $800 as you have a personal duty free allowance for that amount into the US, but I’m not sure and you’d have to check that in the US, if you’re placing multiple orders/if there’s a limit for how many tax-free items you can import in a timeframe, and you would then likely be obligated to declare that you’d gone over the limit.

Farfetch includes all the import taxes and duties required by the receiving country in the price of the item on the screen, so you are paying them already whenever you buy from Farfetch, if the item is in a different country.  You just won’t be seeing them as a separate charge.

VC has also started showing which country an item is shipping from. They have a US hub, so an item bought by a US buyer from a US seller will likely be going through that hub and staying within the US, so such items would not attract US customs and duties.


----------



## Annie J

Serenity19 said:


> I used to have an account with them but closed it last winter. I saw some reviews about customs taxes recently and one person from the UK wrote about the same exact thing. Maybe it's just Vestiaire Collective? They're a Parisian company, so maybe it has to do with laws in France, but it does sound weird. I sold an Alice & Olivia shirt through them and didn't have any problems, although both myself and the buyer live in the US. I'll keep this in mind if I make purchases through them in the future!





VivCatGirl said:


> Yep, looks like it is their policy now: https://faq.vestiairecollective.com...t-charges-for-my-order-and-how-do-I-pay-them-


BTW, not intending to preach to the choir, sorry if it sounds like that!  Just meaning to clear up any possible misunderstanding and confirm it’s the norm and Farfetch is actually doing it too but incorporating it into the prices. Which would probably have been a quicker way of saying it, LOL!


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a new one. I though I could buy my child some Gucci kids clothing on vestiaire, but every single item says that it is restricted and cannot be shipped from the EU to USA. Any thoughts? These are cotton tees, wool sweaters and such, not exotic materials. Every item I looked at said that it could not be shipped.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new one. I though I could buy my child some Gucci kids clothing on vestiaire, but every single item says that it is restricted and cannot be shipped from the EU to USA. Any thoughts? These are cotton tees, wool sweaters and such, not exotic materials. Every item I looked at said that it could not be shipped.



That seems a bit odd, might just be a mess up with their system (which tends to happen frequently) or it could be that some lines are restricted to certain areas by the manufacturer? Have you tried asking their customer service?


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Honestly people have no shame. Think we all agree the price should be at most 75% of a new bag (when it's new or hardly used) but also thought offers were to show a kind gesture to the buyer and lower the price for like £50 or something. Like this Kelly thing: I  eventually sold it for £6k (also bought it for £6k and thought I made a good deal). People were sending multiple offers of £3.5k. We are talking here: black, very well kept Kelly 32, no scratches, very resilient leather etc. Any sensibly looking non-vintage K is priced on VC >£8k (of course some are not reasonable).
> 
> I had to pay £8k for various items at H to buy K32 for another £8k. I think some VC stalkers should get in their system that not being able to afford Hermes bag means they a. buy something more affordable b. work harder and save??? Lol



Speaking of no shame, I sold a Zimmermann silk dress and had 3 people also trying to offer me less than 60 Euros, I always politely went "No thank you" and after 2 weeks it sold for 150, which already is a massive bargain. I think there are a bunch of people who try it on with newly listed stuff


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new one. I though I could buy my child some Gucci kids clothing on vestiaire, but every single item says that it is restricted and cannot be shipped from the EU to USA. Any thoughts? These are cotton tees, wool sweaters and such, not exotic materials. Every item I looked at said that it could not be shipped.


That’s peculiar. Gabs is probably right, there are intermittent glitches and especially so since they made all the big changes as it looks like it’s been a massive IT project. At the moment some items that I’ve sold and they’ve already actually sent on to the buyers and long since paid me for have moved back to ‘Waiting for reception’, and it’s not that the buyers are re-listing them, it is a glitch. And today suddenly my profile says ‘0 items sold recently’ which isn’t correct, I’ve sold over 20 in the last four months. Anyone else have this?  It’s clearly an isolated glitch and must have limited impact because my ‘Expert’ status would disappear if the system was connecting it to anything else, and it’s still there. They’ve corrected other glitches that happened after the big changes but it seems to take a week or two to filter though the system.

The only item of mine that wouldn’t apparently ship from the EU to the US was a handbag which was mock python but got wrongly listed as real python. They corrected it after I asked CS and the buyer was able to buy it after all. There’s nothing that could be construed as exotic in the Gucci items or possibly something incorrect in the description causing it?  Only other thing that sprang to mind with me is the same thing Gabs thought of, that maybe Gucci has been able to make restrictions on what can be sold where even second hand. I’m not sure they could do that with ore-owned though?

Have you tried putting other brands in the cart to see if it’s maybe just a temporary glitch affecting everything?  I’d email the details in full to customer service to get a detailed reply.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Speaking of no shame, I sold a Zimmermann silk dress and had 3 people also trying to offer me less than 60 Euros, I always politely went "No thank you" and after 2 weeks it sold for 150, which already is a massive bargain. I think there are a bunch of people who try it on with newly listed stuff


Have had a lot of the same this week. I am getting closer to turning off all offers on newly listed items, after promptly accepting a couple from people who then just sat on the items, blocking other interested buyers for 24 hours, and ignoring any messages I sent them either on the item under offer or on any of their own items. Maybe they didn’t get notifications, though all mine have been coming through fine. I lost potential other sales while my new items had best visibility close to the top, and I don’t think these people ever intended buying.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> That’s peculiar. Gabs is probably right, there are intermittent glitches and especially so since they made all the big changes as it looks like it’s been a massive IT project. At the moment some items that I’ve sold and they’ve already actually sent on to the buyers and long since paid me for have moved back to ‘Waiting for reception’, and it’s not that the buyers are re-listing them, it is a glitch. And today suddenly my profile says ‘0 items sold recently’ which isn’t correct, I’ve sold over 20 in the last four months. Anyone else have this?  It’s clearly an isolated glitch and must have limited impact because my ‘Expert’ status would disappear if the system was connecting it to anything else, and it’s still there. They’ve corrected other glitches that happened after the big changes but it seems to take a week or two to filter though the system.
> 
> The only item of mine that wouldn’t apparently ship from the EU to the US was a handbag which was mock python but got wrongly listed as real python. They corrected it after I asked CS and the buyer was able to buy it after all. There’s nothing that could be construed as exotic in the Gucci items or possibly something incorrect in the description causing it?  Only other thing that sprang to mind with me is the same thing Gabs thought of, that maybe Gucci has been able to make restrictions on what can be sold where even second hand. I’m not sure they could do that with ore-owned though?
> 
> Have you tried putting other brands in the cart to see if it’s maybe just a temporary glitch affecting everything?  I’d email the details in full to customer service to get a detailed reply.



Ed Hardy did it in the past, but I doubt Gucci would do it, as their prices don't differ all that much globally.

I noticed more glitches with the PF tracking though, an item is still as "prepared to leave the UK" when it has already arrived and passed QC.

I would call or email them, though sometimes they don't reply to mails anymore...


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> That’s peculiar. Gabs is probably right, there are intermittent glitches and especially so since they made all the big changes as it looks like it’s been a massive IT project. At the moment some items that I’ve sold and they’ve already actually sent on to the buyers and long since paid me for have moved back to ‘Waiting for reception’, and it’s not that the buyers are re-listing them, it is a glitch. And today suddenly my profile says ‘0 items sold recently’ which isn’t correct, I’ve sold over 20 in the last four months. Anyone else have this?  It’s clearly an isolated glitch and must have limited impact because my ‘Expert’ status would disappear if the system was connecting it to anything else, and it’s still there. They’ve corrected other glitches that happened after the big changes but it seems to take a week or two to filter though the system.
> 
> The only item of mine that wouldn’t apparently ship from the EU to the US was a handbag which was mock python but got wrongly listed as real python. They corrected it after I asked CS and the buyer was able to buy it after all. There’s nothing that could be construed as exotic in the Gucci items or possibly something incorrect in the description causing it?  Only other thing that sprang to mind with me is the same thing Gabs thought of, that maybe Gucci has been able to make restrictions on what can be sold where even second hand. I’m not sure they could do that with ore-owned though?
> 
> Have you tried putting other brands in the cart to see if it’s maybe just a temporary glitch affecting everything?  I’d email the details in full to customer service to get a detailed reply.



Just logged in, apparently it is happening all over, talked to a friend, she also said she got the note that she lost the trusted seller badge when she just sold something that passed QC, so I assume it's one of their glitches, I looked a at some profiles and people who had no sales all of a sudden got the badge...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Just logged in, apparently it is happening all over, talked to a friend, she also said she got the note that she lost the trusted seller badge when she just sold something that passed QC, so I assume it's one of their glitches, I looked a at some profiles and people who had no sales all of a sudden got the badge...


My badge did disappear after all, sold items disappeared, got an automated message about regaining my badge by selling more; but now the badge is back with all items sold appearing in the stats again. Imagine it was the side effect of an IT change but got fixed quite quickly.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> My badge did disappear after all, sold items disappeared, got an automated message about regaining my badge by selling more; but now the badge is back with all items sold appearing in the stats again. Imagine it was the side effect of an IT change but got fixed quite quickly.



That actually does make a nice change... I had trouble logging in, so I thought their IT was acting up again


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> That seems a bit odd, might just be a mess up with their system (which tends to happen frequently) or it could be that some lines are restricted to certain areas by the manufacturer? Have you tried asking their customer service?





Annie J said:


> That’s peculiar. Gabs is probably right, there are intermittent glitches and especially so since they made all the big changes as it looks like it’s been a massive IT project. At the moment some items that I’ve sold and they’ve already actually sent on to the buyers and long since paid me for have moved back to ‘Waiting for reception’, and it’s not that the buyers are re-listing them, it is a glitch. And today suddenly my profile says ‘0 items sold recently’ which isn’t correct, I’ve sold over 20 in the last four months. Anyone else have this?  It’s clearly an isolated glitch and must have limited impact because my ‘Expert’ status would disappear if the system was connecting it to anything else, and it’s still there. They’ve corrected other glitches that happened after the big changes but it seems to take a week or two to filter though the system.
> 
> The only item of mine that wouldn’t apparently ship from the EU to the US was a handbag which was mock python but got wrongly listed as real python. They corrected it after I asked CS and the buyer was able to buy it after all. There’s nothing that could be construed as exotic in the Gucci items or possibly something incorrect in the description causing it?  Only other thing that sprang to mind with me is the same thing Gabs thought of, that maybe Gucci has been able to make restrictions on what can be sold where even second hand. I’m not sure they could do that with ore-owned though?
> 
> Have you tried putting other brands in the cart to see if it’s maybe just a temporary glitch affecting everything?  I’d email the details in full to customer service to get a detailed reply.


Thank you both. I was able to purchase Chanel clothing within the last day, and I checked Gucci adult clothing and I was able to add it to my cart so it must be just a glitch, you’re right. I sent a message to customer service the other day about it but I’m still waiting to hear back.
I think it’s pretty common for them to mark items as restricted when they’re not, for example I wanted to purchase a Prada leather jacket, but it was marked as exotic so I couldn’t purchase it. I sent a message to customer service because once they re-categorize it I will be able to purchase it. It was just strange with the Gucci kids clothing that every single Gucci kids item was restricted. I checked cotton T-shirts I checked all sweaters, everything.


----------



## nicole0612

The same thing also happened to me with losing the recommended seller status. I got an email saying I had lost my status, and then another message a few hours later saying congratulations you are now a recommended seller!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both. I was able to purchase Chanel clothing within the last day, and I checked Gucci adult clothing and I was able to add it to my cart so it must be just a glitch, you’re right. I sent a message to customer service the other day about it but I’m still waiting to hear back.
> I think it’s pretty common for them to mark items as restricted when they’re not, for example I wanted to purchase a Prada leather jacket, but it was marked as exotic so I couldn’t purchase it. I sent a message to customer service because once they re-categorize it I will be able to purchase it. It was just strange with the Gucci kids clothing that every single Gucci kids item was restricted. I checked cotton T-shirts I checked all sweaters, everything.



If it doesn't work, you can always have it sent to me and I just ship it on?


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> If it doesn't work, you can always have it sent to me and I just ship it on?


Aw you are so sweet!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Aw you are so sweet!



Depending on what VC charges in shipping costs it might actually work out cheaper, I think they are quite hefty when it comes to overseas shipping and should I send you something from a private address, I believe you also have an amount where you can import items for free. I am just not really good with kids clothes (having none and it's been a while since I was one) but I could always mail you pictures


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Depending on what VC charges in shipping costs it might actually work out cheaper, I think they are quite hefty when it comes to overseas shipping and should I send you something from a private address, I believe you also have an amount where you can import items for free. I am just not really good with kids clothes (having none and it's been a while since I was one) but I could always mail you pictures


Love you Gabs!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Love you Gabs!



Pfffff, it's hardly going out on a limb, it's just accepting a delivery, a few snaps with a mobile, and then checking which delivery company gives the best rates, packing it and dropping it off, it's not like I'm going to Italy and picking them up myself and then swimming back to the UK


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

nicole0612 said:


> I think it’s pretty common for them to mark items as restricted when they’re not, for example I wanted to purchase a Prada leather jacket, but it was marked as exotic so I couldn’t purchase it. I sent a message to customer service because once they re-categorize it I will be able to purchase it.


I sent the same request to VC CS a couple of weeks ago, in regards to a pair of shoes. CS did not correct the incorrect listing, because I was not the seller asking for that correction. Did you get a different response?


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I sent the same request to VC CS a couple of weeks ago, in regards to a pair of shoes. CS did not correct the incorrect listing, because I was not the seller asking for that correction. Did you get a different response?



Call and write, usually if you contact them you get a "How did we do" message from customer service, they are trying to improve the customer service, so if you complain that you did get no reply, they tend to get back to you.


----------



## Gabs007

They are so annoying me, at the moment the website doesn't take the descriptions (again) and I had a back and forth, customer service simply replied NOW to the request what happens when something is damaged with "Oh it went through, nothing to worry about" - I replied and asked if something gets damaged, are my items insured, am I getting paid, they replied with a link to how to package, I told them I am quite aware how to package and use bubble wrap, however they have not told me if the items are insured... First always replies, now none...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> They are so annoying me, at the moment the website doesn't take the descriptions (again) and I had a back and forth, customer service simply replied NOW to the request what happens when something is damaged with "Oh it went through, nothing to worry about" - I replied and asked if something gets damaged, are my items insured, am I getting paid, they replied with a link to how to package, I told them I am quite aware how to package and use bubble wrap, however they have not told me if the items are insured... First always replies, now none...


My belief is that Parcel Force Global Priority has a default £100 insurance on it. And then it would be for VC to claim it as it’s their label. It wouldn’t cover absolutely everything sent with a Parcel Force label, but I suppose they are limiting the number of items that might be worth more than that to a small bracket, and take the hit just on those, and then when a bit more expensive it’s DHL with higher insurance.  They did tell me that everything is insured at some point but that was a while back.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new one. I though I could buy my child some Gucci kids clothing on vestiaire, but every single item says that it is restricted and cannot be shipped from the EU to USA. Any thoughts? These are cotton tees, wool sweaters and such, not exotic materials. Every item I looked at said that it could not be shipped.





Annie J said:


> That’s peculiar. Gabs is probably right, there are intermittent glitches and especially so since they made all the big changes as it looks like it’s been a massive IT project. At the moment some items that I’ve sold and they’ve already actually sent on to the buyers and long since paid me for have moved back to ‘Waiting for reception’, and it’s not that the buyers are re-listing them, it is a glitch. And today suddenly my profile says ‘0 items sold recently’ which isn’t correct, I’ve sold over 20 in the last four months. Anyone else have this?  It’s clearly an isolated glitch and must have limited impact because my ‘Expert’ status would disappear if the system was connecting it to anything else, and it’s still there. They’ve corrected other glitches that happened after the big changes but it seems to take a week or two to filter though the system.
> 
> The only item of mine that wouldn’t apparently ship from the EU to the US was a handbag which was mock python but got wrongly listed as real python. They corrected it after I asked CS and the buyer was able to buy it after all. There’s nothing that could be construed as exotic in the Gucci items or possibly something incorrect in the description causing it?  Only other thing that sprang to mind with me is the same thing Gabs thought of, that maybe Gucci has been able to make restrictions on what can be sold where even second hand. I’m not sure they could do that with ore-owned though?
> 
> Have you tried putting other brands in the cart to see if it’s maybe just a temporary glitch affecting everything?  I’d email the details in full to customer service to get a detailed reply.





Wentworth-Roth said:


> I sent the same request to VC CS a couple of weeks ago, in regards to a pair of shoes. CS did not correct the incorrect listing, because I was not the seller asking for that correction. Did you get a different response?



One further thought: are these by chance items that are eligible for the new ‘direct shipping’ they are trialling at the moment?  I don’t know how it works in processing, but if it defaults to taking the direct shipping option, maybe it’s possible it wouldn’t work for shipping outside France because they are only doing it with buyers and sellers within France at the moment. And then maybe it’s possible to switch off that option and ship elsewhere? Just speculation. Though I think from memory maybe somewhere you said the items were from Italy so this might not be relevant.

Have you messaged the sellers to ask them to check with VC that the description doesn’t contain anything incorrect stopping the transaction, since they won’t check it or change it on your say-so as the buyer?  Forgive me if you already said you have, I didn’t get a chance to read back, just posting quickly. The buyer messaged me on the handbag I was selling that was wrongly listed as exotic leathers and wouldn’t ship to US from UK, and then I got VC to correct it. I wouldn’t have known if she hadn’t messaged me.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> My belief is that Parcel Force Global Priority has a default £100 insurance on it. And then it would be for VC to claim it as it’s their label. It wouldn’t cover absolutely everything sent with a Parcel Force label, but I suppose they are limiting the number of items that might be worth more than that to a small bracket, and take the hit just on those, and then when a bit more expensive it’s DHL with higher insurance.  They did tell me that everything is insured at some point but that was a while back.



That was why I was worried, the guy on the phone didn't know ant the customer service being so cagey about it... I would prefer to have it in writing


----------



## nicole0612

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I sent the same request to VC CS a couple of weeks ago, in regards to a pair of shoes. CS did not correct the incorrect listing, because I was not the seller asking for that correction. Did you get a different response?





Gabs007 said:


> Call and write, usually if you contact them you get a "How did we do" message from customer service, they are trying to improve the customer service, so if you complain that you did get no reply, they tend to get back to you.


I received the response that the item is restricted as it is listed; but shearling wool should not be exotic??


Annie J said:


> One further thought: are these by chance items that are eligible for the new ‘direct shipping’ they are trialling at the moment?  I don’t know how it works in processing, but if it defaults to taking the direct shipping option, maybe it’s possible it wouldn’t work for shipping outside France because they are only doing it with buyers and sellers within France at the moment. And then maybe it’s possible to switch off that option and ship elsewhere? Just speculation. Though I think from memory maybe somewhere you said the items were from Italy so this might not be relevant.
> This is a good idea. Are usually receive a general and not helpful response to my first inquiry, and subsequent inquiries are when they will actually do something!
> Have you messaged the sellers to ask them to check with VC that the description doesn’t contain anything incorrect stopping the transaction, since they won’t check it or change it on your say-so as the buyer?  Forgive me if you already said you have, I didn’t get a chance to read back, just posting quickly. The buyer messaged me on the handbag I was selling that was wrongly listed as exotic leathers and wouldn’t ship to US from UK, and then I got VC to correct it. I wouldn’t have known if she hadn’t messaged me.


I tried this for the shearling jacket, but no response yet. It’s a great suggestion though. I have gotten a lot of messages about an actual exotic bag I have for sale, an ostrich LV Alma BB, unfortunately it is actually restricted so I can’t help those hoping to purchase!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> I received the response that the item is restricted as it is listed; but shearling wool should not be exotic??
> 
> I tried this for the shearling jacket, but no response yet. It’s a great suggestion though. I have gotten a lot of messages about an actual exotic bag I have for sale, an ostrich LV Alma BB, unfortunately it is actually restricted so I can’t help those hoping to purchase!



I think they went totally and utterly mad, I have a Burberry flat cap (the newspaper boy cap) I bought ages ago from a vintage store, I got a message today when I listed it that it is a restricted item (WOOL) and not in demand (extremely rare) so they suggest I am selling it for 30 Euros, for that money, I give it a burial


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> That was why I was worried, the guy on the phone didn't know ant the customer service being so cagey about it... I would prefer to have it in writing



Agree. I know you usually email for that reason. I always email before phoning now, get them to look at the email and address the specific points in writing. I do find they’re always helpful in the end and then if something subsequently goes wrong (and to be fair, it never really has anyway), I have it in writing to insist upon.  I think what happens is sometimes a bit cultural; they see it went ok in the end, think that’s ok, and themselves are thinking there’s no need to worry because they’ll sort it out one way or another if the worst happens, but somehow they don’t quite convey that over the phone. Cultural difference I think, either French culture or VC culture!  They may be a bit vague about the specifics of the various different courier services, and to some extent I can see why; I’d sometimes like more specific commitments, but even if I haven’t addressed it in writing, I just resolve that I’ll sort it out in the event that anything should actually go really wrong, and so far, actually, so good. If the items were being sold for larger amounts I’d get more solid upfront details, but then those will be DHL anyway, so clearer anyway.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think they went totally and utterly mad, I have a Burberry flat cap (the newspaper boy cap) I bought ages ago from a vintage store, I got a message today when I listed it that it is a restricted item (WOOL) and not in demand (extremely rare) so they suggest I am selling it for 30 Euros, for that money, I give it a burial


LOL!  Have you tried emailing listing the reasons why it’s actually worth more, rarity etc?  Bit of a bother, but I’ve had that work.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> I received the response that the item is restricted as it is listed; but shearling wool should not be exotic??
> 
> I tried this for the shearling jacket, but no response yet. It’s a great suggestion though. I have gotten a lot of messages about an actual exotic bag I have for sale, an ostrich LV Alma BB, unfortunately it is actually restricted so I can’t help those hoping to purchase!


Hope you get somewhere with it!


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> I received the response that the item is restricted as it is listed; but shearling wool should not be exotic??
> 
> I tried this for the shearling jacket, but no response yet. It’s a great suggestion though. I have gotten a lot of messages about an actual exotic bag I have for sale, an ostrich LV Alma BB, unfortunately it is actually restricted so I can’t help those hoping to purchase!


Eek, just found this. Maybe this explains it?
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/13/kw/sheep skin/session/L3RpbWUvMTU2NTQ3NTQxOC9zaWQvN1d6bjMtbG8=
Possibly the sheepskin element is being over-interpreted?  Is shearling tanned??  I know nothing about it. 
Theory: if it’s a first-hand retail item, the manufacturer/primary retailer will already have the necessary certifications in place for US customs that the animal product has been suitably sourced and tanned/treated. But with one-off pre-owned articles, that’s not in place/harder to get?  Therefore preemptive supposition that it’s a restricted item?


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I think they went totally and utterly mad, I have a Burberry flat cap (the newspaper boy cap) I bought ages ago from a vintage store, I got a message today when I listed it that it is a restricted item (WOOL) and not in demand (extremely rare) so they suggest I am selling it for 30 Euros, for that money, I give it a burial


Agreed, sometimes I wonder what in the world they are thinking!


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> Eek, just found this. Maybe this explains it?
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/13/kw/sheep skin/session/L3RpbWUvMTU2NTQ3NTQxOC9zaWQvN1d6bjMtbG8=
> Possibly the sheepskin element is being over-interpreted?  Is shearling tanned??  I know nothing about it.
> Theory: if it’s a first-hand retail item, the manufacturer/primary retailer will already have the necessary certifications in place for US customs that the animal product has been suitably sourced and tanned/treated. But with one-off pre-owned articles, that’s not in place/harder to get?  Therefore preemptive supposition that it’s a restricted item?


 You are very smart, I think this may be the answer! Sometimes it is these things we would never think of. Similar to the children’s clothing restriction, which I was sure was a mistake, and I now believe it is actually accurate. I never did hear back from Vestiaire, but I did some Google searching, and it appears that anything meant to be used by children ages 12 or under (including clothing) needs a special certification to declare that there are no harmful materials in it. Presumably this would be included with new clothing from the manufacturer, but would not be available for the items on Vestiaire.Of course I never would have made the connection without doing some creative searching.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> LOL!  Have you tried emailing listing the reasons why it’s actually worth more, rarity etc?  Bit of a bother, but I’ve had that work.



Actually a friend was round and saw it hanging up, she went gagga over it, since she often takes Harvey for walks, I just gave it to her, she went "Oh posh cap to walk posh dog" and I immediately thought about his very posh behaviour when he sees a puddle of mud...

She reported one day that the owner of another dog won't let his dog play with Harvey because Harvey is a rescue and his dog has a pedigree, she went "Well, since Harvey has a Hermes lining, we usually do not allow him to play with non designer dogs" I cracked up when she came back to tell me.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> You are very smart, I think this may be the answer! Sometimes it is these things we would never think of. Similar to the children’s clothing restriction, which I was sure was a mistake, and I now believe it is actually accurate. I never did hear back from Vestiaire, but I did some Google searching, and it appears that anything meant to be used by children ages 12 or under (including clothing) needs a special certification to declare that there are no harmful materials in it. Presumably this would be included with new clothing from the manufacturer, but would not be available for the items on Vestiaire.Of course I never would have made the connection without doing some creative searching.



I am pretty sure that doesn't apply to presents? A friend who lives in LA buys her daughter a ton of the kiddie Laura Ashley outfits on eBay and gets them sent to me and I forward, because a lot of sellers don't accept international sales, so far there hasn't been an issue at all.


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> Actually a friend was round and saw it hanging up, she went gagga over it, since she often takes Harvey for walks, I just gave it to her, she went "Oh posh cap to walk posh dog" and I immediately thought about his very posh behaviour when he sees a puddle of mud...
> 
> She reported one day that the owner of another dog won't let his dog play with Harvey because Harvey is a rescue and his dog has a pedigree, she went "Well, since Harvey has a Hermes lining, we usually do not allow him to play with non designer dogs" I cracked up when she came back to tell me.



This made my day! Harvey is gorgeous!   


I bought a lot over the years from VC (never sold).
They have a poor customer service on the phone when s.t. is wrong.  They are just...*sight*...
I did not get a few of the items as the seller did not send them in - the last one was even from a "expert seller". It was not a little purchase in passing, it was a jypsiere I was searching for a long time.
Consequently, but not expected by me: The seller lost his "expert" quality label.

I had problems with delays, they "forgot" to ship my items etc. - I never had a problem that leads to loss of money.

What I really did not like: I bought a chanel bag with very good condition. While checking, they found a scratch inside the bag what made the condition just "good" and it was suggested a lower price. So far so gut, but I did not get payed back the price difference, I just got a credit on my account and had to buy something else with the money at VC!

In general, they should shorten the processing time for sellers AND when the items get to them. 
I also dont't think it is plausible that now you have to pay extra for a authentication as this was essential part of the concept of the shop.

What can I say...kinda lovehate. Love for the wide range. Hate for the poor service, general behaviour etc.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Actually a friend was round and saw it hanging up, she went gagga over it, since she often takes Harvey for walks, I just gave it to her, she went "Oh posh cap to walk posh dog" and I immediately thought about his very posh behaviour when he sees a puddle of mud...
> 
> She reported one day that the owner of another dog won't let his dog play with Harvey because Harvey is a rescue and his dog has a pedigree, she went "Well, since Harvey has a Hermes lining, we usually do not allow him to play with non designer dogs" I cracked up when she came back to tell me.


I think your Harvey is an absolutely adorable character, but this is why I don’t own a dog ...  I am not very good with mud ...

Glad the hat brought joy to your friend


----------



## Annie J

Sferics said:


> This made my day! Harvey is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I bought a lot over the years from VC (never sold).
> They have a poor customer service on the phone when s.t. is wrong.  They are just...*sight*...
> I did not get a few of the items as the seller did not send them in - the last one was even from a "expert seller". It was not a little purchase in passing, it was a jypsiere I was searching for a long time.
> Consequently, but not expected by me: The seller lost his "expert" quality label.
> 
> I had problems with delays, they "forgot" to ship my items etc. - I never had a problem that leads to loss of money.
> 
> What I really did not like: I bought a chanel bag with very good condition. While checking, they found a scratch inside the bag what made the condition just "good" and it was suggested a lower price. So far so gut, but I did not get payed back the price difference, I just got a credit on my account and had to buy something else with the money at VC!
> 
> In general, they should shorten the processing time for sellers AND when the items get to them.
> I also dont't think it is plausible that now you have to pay extra for a authentication as this was essential part of the concept of the shop.
> 
> What can I say...kinda lovehate. Love for the wide range. Hate for the poor service, general behaviour etc.


I think you might find those sorts of problems are getting ironed out now. They’re making a lot of changes and I’ve had several CS people tell me the new CEO is introducing improved customer service practices. I’ve noticed increased courtesy and thoroughness recently, but I expect there will still be glitches sometimes, given that the CS team is large and made up of varying personalities.

They have effectively shortened the processing time for sellers, in that if you do not ship items (or cancel the sale if unavoidable) within five or three days respectively for trusted and expert sellers, sellers can’t get or will lose a trusted or expert badge. So while you’re still having to take the chance it’ll take longer with a seller who hasn’t yet sold enough items to qualify for that but might be good anyway (it’s also based on recent sales volume), if you buy from a trusted or expert seller there is some reassurance that things will move quicker now.  It’s a pity you lost out on what you wanted. But I reckon it’s also possible the seller got caught out by the new rules about quick shipping as it wasn’t all explained fully at first. These sellers will lose their status if they don’t sell enough in about four months, of which all items have to conform to description and condition (100% authenticity for both trusted and expert, and 100% matching description for expert, and 80% matching description for trusted, and are shipped quickly. So they have an incentive to do those things because their items get increased visibility in the listings as the badge is displayed there. There are also little badges on seller’s pages that indicate volume, conformity and shipping, if they haven’t reached the levels of the trusted/expert seller, so you can see that. It’s all in the FAQs now for both buyer and seller.

Personally I’d be wary of someone who had sold masses but didn’t have the badge. Someone just starting out is a different case.

When I was offered alternatives of a refund or a reduction on an item where they lost a part, I took the reduction, and they did issue a refund for it, not a credit. I suspect we will find this gets increasingly standardised.

The extra authentication charge is proportional with the value of the item, and as the commission has gone down, prices have gone down, and in most cases the buyer will still come out ahead on cost. And it has also become clearer that the separation of the item price and the authentication fee has at least partly been done because they are trialling a new option (currently only within France) where buyers can opt to have direct shipping from seller to buyer for certain lower risk items from trusted or expert sellers. As a seller I don’t want this, I want VC to authenticate my items before they go to a buyer who could then raise unfair objections. There’s no info on how VC will protect the seller against false claims yet, though maybe French sellers have been able to see it.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> You are very smart, I think this may be the answer! Sometimes it is these things we would never think of. Similar to the children’s clothing restriction, which I was sure was a mistake, and I now believe it is actually accurate. I never did hear back from Vestiaire, but I did some Google searching, and it appears that anything meant to be used by children ages 12 or under (including clothing) needs a special certification to declare that there are no harmful materials in it. Presumably this would be included with new clothing from the manufacturer, but would not be available for the items on Vestiaire.Of course I never would have made the connection without doing some creative searching.



Aha!  Mystery solved!



Gabs007 said:


> I am pretty sure that doesn't apply to presents? A friend who lives in LA buys her daughter a ton of the kiddie Laura Ashley outfits on eBay and gets them sent to me and I forward, because a lot of sellers don't accept international sales, so far there hasn't been an issue at all.



Did you declare them as children’s clothes specifically?  If they were just declared as clothing then maybe it got through customs on that basis. Or even if declared as children’s, sometimes things get waved through on an ad hoc basis, maybe?  I suppose VC has to adhere to the official requirements as policy, but as a private individual sending such things, it’s easier to get it to slip through?  I’m just speculating.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Aha!  Mystery solved!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you declare them as children’s clothes specifically?  If they were just declared as clothing then maybe it got through customs on that basis. Or even if declared as children’s, sometimes things get waved through on an ad hoc basis, maybe?  I suppose VC has to adhere to the official requirements as policy, but as a private individual sending such things, it’s easier to get it to slip through?  I’m just speculating.



Used kid's clothes and marked it as a gift with a rough estimate of how much they would be resale. I might be wrong but I think different rules apply if they are from a company or privately sent?


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> if they haven’t reached the levels of the trusted/expert seller. Personally I’d be wary of someone who had sold masses but didn’t have the badge. Someone just starting out is a different case.



With the new rules, it is more checking how much they have sold lately as the badges get removed if you do not sell on a steady basis


----------



## Sferics

Annie J said:


> When do was offered alternatives of a refund or a reduction on an item where they lost a part, I took the reduction, and they did issue a refund for it, not a credit. I suspect we will find this gets increasingly standardised.


I hope so - it was about three or four years ago.
I did not know there is a new CEO - perhaps this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Gabs007

There seems to be a new thing, called Stay Clothes where you can buy, sell or rent stuff, I contacted them to ask about security (returns, somebody sending another item back, etc.) as they only give the platform to showcase the items, I honestly always prefer it if somebody checks the items before they get sent on


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> I hope so - it was about three or four years ago.
> I did not know there is a new CEO - perhaps this is a step in the right direction.



I think it is, also since they lowered commission, it is much more active there, because Rebelle went over the top with the commission. Regarding customer support, responsiveness and QC, I found Joli Closet the best, but they don't quite yet have the exposure of VC


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I am pretty sure that doesn't apply to presents? A friend who lives in LA buys her daughter a ton of the kiddie Laura Ashley outfits on eBay and gets them sent to me and I forward, because a lot of sellers don't accept international sales, so far there hasn't been an issue at all.


It’s possible that it’s this, or could be just that they let them slip through.  I certainly don’t know all the rules, only what I googled above.


Gabs007 said:


> With the new rules, it is more checking how much they have sold lately as the badges get removed if you do not sell on a steady basis



That’s true as part of it, you can lose the badge by just not selling enough (it’s 2 items in the previous 4 months for trusted, 5 items in the previous 3 months for expert) , but also the items have to be 100% authentic and 80% accurately describes for trusted, and 100% authentic AND 100% accurately described for expert, and be shipped or cancelled within 5 days for trusted, or 3 days for expert. I think you lose the badge if any one of those  conditions is not met in the last time period. It’s in the FAQs for buyers and sellers now.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> There seems to be a new thing, called Stay Clothes where you can buy, sell or rent stuff, I contacted them to ask about security (returns, somebody sending another item back, etc.) as they only give the platform to showcase the items, I honestly always prefer it if somebody checks the items before they get sent on


Yes the middleman is the most important thing to me too.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> It’s possible that it’s this, or could be just that they let them slip through.  I certainly don’t know all the rules, only what I googled above.
> 
> 
> That’s true as part of it, you can lose the badge by just not selling enough (it’s 2 items in the previous 4 months for trusted, 5 items in the previous 3 months for expert) , but also the items have to be 100% authentic and 80% accurately describes for trusted, and 100% authentic AND 100% accurately described for expert, and be shipped or cancelled within 5 days for trusted, or 3 days for expert. I think you lose the badge if any one of those  conditions is not met in the last time period. It’s in the FAQs for buyers and sellers now.



I noticed that with the nude shoes, totally annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I noticed that with the nude shoes, totally annoys the hell out of me


I know. Very, very annoying.


----------



## Annie J

Sferics said:


> I hope so - it was about three or four years ago.
> I did not know there is a new CEO - perhaps this is a step in the right direction.


Yes I do think it is. If you look at his CV he has a good track record. Has certainly introduced a lot of useful changes. Hopefully this will continue.


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> I think it is, also since they lowered commission, it is much more active there, because Rebelle went over the top with the commission. Regarding customer support, responsiveness and QC, I found Joli Closet the best, but they don't quite yet have the exposure of VC



I purchased a mors ring the other day at JC. The side looks a little like they have to work on it, but I read somewhere here they are very ambitious and motivated to do things better - so I gave it a try. I think s. o. stated these people came from VC. 
It is good that there is more (serious) competitors.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> I purchased a mors ring the other day at JC. The side looks a little like they have to work on it, but I read somewhere here they are very ambitious and motivated to do things better - so I gave it a try. I think s. o. stated these people came from VC.
> It is good that there is more (serious) competitors.



I think they are fairly new, but they have a lot of great items and if you have an additional question, they respond really fast, I try to not look around too much as I tend to get too tempted and I HAVE to clear out for the move (gotta be away before the ghouls come out at Halloween) so the sales there are not the fastest and sometimes you get really stupid price offers, if it is not too absurd I usually reply with a counter offer, if it is plainly off the scale, I just decline, but you have to accept then, give the date when you ship, due to the prepaid shipping label it is fully tracked and if you ship later than 10 days, the buyer can actually say "Too late for me"


----------



## Sferics

Aha, ok...thanks for these informations. I did not know! Seems well thougt.



Gabs007 said:


> I try to not look around too much as I tend to get too tempted


 I know, I know...


----------



## Gabs007

VC seems to have updated again, and now it alternatively doesn't save pics or texts... 

That website is causing me to get white hair prematurely


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> VC seems to have updated again, and now it alternatively doesn't save pics or texts...
> 
> That website is causing me to get white hair prematurely



Seems they tinker. For me the side won't work with firefox but chrome.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> Seems they tinker. For me the side won't work with firefox but chrome.



Started working on Firefox, which is my preferred browser...


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Started working on Firefox, which is my preferred browser...


I mainly use the iPad/iPhone app, and haven’t used  website on a laptop, but occasionally use the website with Safari on the  iPad. It hasn’t had any glitches like that particular one, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they come and go quite frequently and quickly for a while, while all the updates filter through.  Must be quite a task to keep the various versions up and running while updating so many things, I guess. Other glitches I’ve encountered have been fixed reasonably quickly so far (like the temporary disappearance of trusted and expert badges, and for a while only ‘We Love’ items appearing in ‘New items’, which was quite a corker (I think @Oikasecondhand noticed that one too), but it got fixed, thank goodness, but it can certainly be a bit frustrating when you want to get something done quickly.  I try to reassure myself it’s all in the name of ultimate improvement and the greater good  though do get a tad irritated if I’m in a hurry.  Most of the changes are improvements. Hopefully it’ll reach a point soon where all the changes are complete and these glitchy things will be less frequent.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I mainly use the iPad/iPhone app, and haven’t used  website on a laptop, but occasionally use the website with Safari on the  iPad. It hasn’t had any glitches like that particular one, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they come and go quite frequently and quickly for a while, while all the updates filter through.  Must be quite a task to keep the various versions up and running while updating so many things, I guess. Other glitches I’ve encountered have been fixed reasonably quickly so far (like the temporary disappearance of trusted and expert badges, and for a while only ‘We Love’ items appearing in ‘New items’, which was quite a corker (I think @Oikasecondhand noticed that one too), but it got fixed, thank goodness, but it can certainly be a bit frustrating when you want to get something done quickly.  I try to reassure myself it’s all in the name of ultimate improvement and the greater good  though do get a tad irritated if I’m in a hurry.  Most of the changes are improvements. Hopefully it’ll reach a point soon where all the changes are complete and these glitchy things will be less frequent.



Another thing I notice is some new member comes on, likes a bunch of things and disappears, I guess they must have upped their ads?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Another thing I notice is some new member comes on, likes a bunch of things and disappears, I guess they must have upped their ads?


How do you mean?  The new member is trying to raise their own profile, or VC is attracting new people with ads?  Yes, I’ve noticed a lot of likes from new members with nothing listed for sale.  Some people never seem to come back, I guess they’re just entertaining themselves with fantasy shopping.  Fine with me as long as they don’t also start making lots of fantasy offers!  It’s funny, I can’t even remember how I found out about VC. Not from any ad, that’s for sure. Maybe it was a newspaper article. I never watch TV except on catch-up and never see any ads these days. My daughter says she’s never seen a tv ad for VC. It certainly wouldn’t hurt if they did advertise more. I expect they do it more with advertising cookies on other websites?  TPF has a promotional click-through to VC, but I’ve never used that. 

Side issue, regarding likes: I have relatively large feet (never used to, they’ve grown at least two sizes in the last twenty years ).  I have noticed I get a fair few likes and sales on my shoes from men.  Maybe they are re-sellers, or buying for girlfriend/wife, but I can’t help wondering if I’m supplying the men themselves with elegant heels because my shoes are just big enough for them. On the one hand it makes me feel as though I must have the feet of a giant  ... but long may it continue and I’m glad if my shoes make someone happy and maybe it helps them avoid any undesirable lingering prejudice and disapproval in shops!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> How do you mean?  The new member is trying to raise their own profile, or VC is attracting new people with ads?  Yes, I’ve noticed a lot of likes from new members with nothing listed for sale.  Some people never seem to come back, I guess they’re just entertaining themselves with fantasy shopping.  Fine with me as long as they don’t also start making lots of fantasy offers!  It’s funny, I can’t even remember how I found out about VC. Not from any ad, that’s for sure. Maybe it was a newspaper article. I never watch TV except on catch-up and never see any ads these days. My daughter says she’s never seen a tv ad for VC. It certainly wouldn’t hurt if they did advertise more. I expect they do it more with advertising cookies on other websites?  TPF has a promotional click-through to VC, but I’ve never used that.
> 
> Side issue, regarding likes: I have relatively large feet (never used to, they’ve grown at least two sizes in the last twenty years ).  I have noticed I get a fair few likes and sales on my shoes from men.  Maybe they are re-sellers, or buying for girlfriend/wife, but I can’t help wondering if I’m supplying the men themselves with elegant heels because my shoes are just big enough for them. On the one hand it makes me feel as though I must have the feet of a giant  ... but long may it continue and I’m glad if my shoes make someone happy and maybe it helps them avoid any undesirable lingering prejudice and disapproval in shops!



Just people doing the fantasy shopping and then disappearing without a trace, it's odd...

I think your shoes might just make some guy very happy who likes to wear them in the privacy of his own home


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Just people doing the fantasy shopping and then disappearing without a trace, it's odd...


 Yes, I suppose. No accounting for people, though, I guess!



Gabs007 said:


> I think your shoes might just make some guy very happy who likes to wear them in the privacy of his own home


 That is my hope!


----------



## Gabs007

I think insane loon is back at the curation team again, uhhh they sent me that for a Versace leather dress in very good condition...

For that price I consider a burial for the dress, but not a sale, rang them and it is a different department apparently... I told them if that is the new policy, then I shall spare them and myself the trouble of listing with them as the price proposal is even under eBay


----------



## Magsmags

Gabs007 said:


> I think insane loon is back at the curation team again, uhhh they sent me that for a Versace leather dress in very good condition...
> 
> For that price I consider a burial for the dress, but not a sale, rang them and it is a different department apparently... I told them if that is the new policy, then I shall spare them and myself the trouble of listing with them as the price proposal is even under eBay



I had the same happening with a bunch of stuff I listed, really off the wall price proposals all arrived today, also got in touch with them and asked what is going on. I do not ring them anymore because you get nowhere, why do they have a Customer Service phone line when the people there always tell you that they are "only phone service, QC, curation, packaging are all different departments and they will get back to you in an email" that email then comes from somebody else, is preformulated, doesn't answer your question. To top it up, can't even decline the price proposal as I can't log in.

If they are going back to the "we make a ridiculous suggestion and see who is stupid enough to fall for it" then there is no point in listing. Seriously, bunch of items I bought never wore, didn't keep the receipts and now with pregnancy I kinda "blossomed" and thought I get rid of the stuff as long as it is still the actual lines in the shop.

I am getting quite cheesed off with the website always having a bug, they could close it for 12 hours, fix things, then go back to normal instead of wasting the time of buyers and sellers with the all too frequent bugs, which turn more people off than a short message with "We are updating, please check back in 12 hours"


----------



## Gabs007

Magsmags said:


> I had the same happening with a bunch of stuff I listed, really off the wall price proposals all arrived today, also got in touch with them and asked what is going on. I do not ring them anymore because you get nowhere, why do they have a Customer Service phone line when the people there always tell you that they are "only phone service, QC, curation, packaging are all different departments and they will get back to you in an email" that email then comes from somebody else, is preformulated, doesn't answer your question. To top it up, can't even decline the price proposal as I can't log in.
> 
> If they are going back to the "we make a ridiculous suggestion and see who is stupid enough to fall for it" then there is no point in listing. Seriously, bunch of items I bought never wore, didn't keep the receipts and now with pregnancy I kinda "blossomed" and thought I get rid of the stuff as long as it is still the actual lines in the shop.
> 
> I am getting quite cheesed off with the website always having a bug, they could close it for 12 hours, fix things, then go back to normal instead of wasting the time of buyers and sellers with the all too frequent bugs, which turn more people off than a short message with "We are updating, please check back in 12 hours"



I know, they really need to connect the internal stuff a bit more, the "Not my department" stuff is getting tedious.

Currently the site is working again, but it is moving at the pace of a racing snail...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sigh, I am currently dealing with another seller that does not ship their merchandise. I ordered a beautiful Valentino coat at the beginning of this month, and it still has not arrived in Paris. I suspect they got seller’s remorse, but why do they not cancel the sale and free my funds from Vestiaire? I now have to wait another two weeks for my refund.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Another thing: I am currently on the look-out for another all-leather Louis Vuitton work bag, preferably from one of their past runway collections. As I browse the site daily, I noticed two accounts that buy Louis Vuitton bags for cheap, only to resell them on VC or their own websites for a lot more. One German account bought a heavily used blue Nomade leather Keepall for 700€ and is now selling it for 1800 € on their website. A UK seller relisted the limited edition bag they just bought one day prior, with the same pictures of the previous listing (as the bag is still in transit) with a 50% markup. Greedy.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think insane loon is back at the curation team again, uhhh they sent me that for a Versace leather dress in very good condition...
> 
> For that price I consider a burial for the dress, but not a sale, rang them and it is a different department apparently... I told them if that is the new policy, then I shall spare them and myself the trouble of listing with them as the price proposal is even under eBay


Eww. That does seem off the scale, even if they’re just basing on the average for the brand, it seems very, very low!  There’s got to be some misunderstanding or mistake there. Maybe VC has mistakenly classified yours with non-leather dresses in a hurry instead of looking at it alongside the average prices for leather dresses?  When occasionally they seem to have significantly underestimated the value of something I’m listing, I email with bullet-points in detail exactly why I believe the value is too low (it’s an above-average piece for the brand, more expensive material, special or rare, very recent, never used, in demand, etc, as appropriate), then call CS and ask them to pull up and forward the specific additional info with a request from CS to review it. Most often they’ve then accepted it, though sometimes the sad truth turns out to be that it just won’t shift at the price I wanted anyway, and although sometimes my price proves correct and I get a quick sale, I have had at times to acknowledge that the average buyer of pre-owned goods isn’t aware of the higher value of certain items, or is aware but simply isn’t going to buy at that price. It’s a matter of luck if you get an informed buyer who not only finds your item and is also willing to pay a good price for a special piece.  

I haven’t had any more luck finding better buyers on Jolie Closet, which is the only other platform I’ve tried listing on.  I agree it looks good and I know you’ve had better luck with it than me.  Other people who’ve posted seem to find the CS good there, but they actually never replied to my emails, priced the items I had submitted in GB pounds at the same figure but in Euros, even though my account preference is set to GB pounds, meaning a markedly lower price on site   (I probably should have noticed the listing form showed euros, but it’s a bit ambiguous if they get you to set your currency preference, I chose £, they show you all prices in pounds, but still revert to euros when listing for sale. Wouldn’t make much difference right now with the awful Brexit uncertainty leading to an an appalling exchange rate!), The same items sold quite quickly for a better price on VC with not so much as a single offer or like on JC.  That part could improve with more exposure of course, and a lot of it is luck, I expect it could easily have happened the other way round. The only other platforms I contacted, HEWI and Rebelle, never answered my phone calls or emails, so I didn’t bother with them. 

I just sometimes think when it comes to clothing rather than bags, there are just not that many people willing to pay a fair price for a special dress.  But I’d rather price at the fair level and wait longer for a sale than accept a mad low price for quick sale.


----------



## Annie J

Magsmags said:


> I do not ring them anymore because you get nowhere, why do they have a Customer Service phone line when the people there always tell you that they are "only phone service, QC, curation, packaging are all different departments and they will get back to you in an email" that email then comes from somebody else, is preformulated, doesn't answer your question. To top it up, can't even decline the price proposal as I can't log in





Gabs007 said:


> I know, they really need to connect the internal stuff a bit more, the "Not my department" stuff is getting tedious.



I do the email thing I wrote in my post above. I find if I am very specific with my questions and follow up with a call and an explicit request to pass it to the appropriate dept with explanation then I do get answers in the end. It’s worth a try.



Magsmags said:


> I am getting quite cheesed off with the website always having a bug, they could close it for 12 hours, fix things, then go back to normal instead of wasting the time of buyers and sellers with the all too frequent bugs, which turn more people off than a short message with "We are updating, please check back in 12 hours"





Gabs007 said:


> Currently the site is working again, but it is moving at the pace of a racing snail...



I don’t use the site much, especially as at the moment they are making so many IT changes to go with the business changes that it’s more likely to go uncoordinated more frequently for a while yet. I think it’s probably not possible to shut it down for a few hours and make all the changes, as they are so wide ranging and interdependent. At least this is what an IT director friend at a different kind of business told me.

I find the app much better, I know you didn’t want to use it Gabs, but I think you might find it more satisfactory.


----------



## Annie J

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Sigh, I am currently dealing with another seller that does not ship their merchandise. I ordered a beautiful Valentino coat at the beginning of this month, and it still has not arrived in Paris. I suspect they got seller’s remorse, but why do they not cancel the sale and free my funds from Vestiaire? I now have to wait another two weeks for my refund.



Very annoying indeed. Did you communicate with her before buying? I think sometimes people forget they have things on VC/have already sold elsewhere and don’t bother to take it down/stop monitoring their accounts. Or she could be on holiday, this being August, but hasn’t updated her status, but she should have done. If she is ‘trusted’ or ‘expert’ she will lose the badge for this, or won’t be able to get it if she doesn’t already have it, so at least there is some penalty to her. 



Wentworth-Roth said:


> Another thing: I am currently on the look-out for another all-leather Louis Vuitton work bag, preferably from one of their past runway collections. As I browse the site daily, I noticed two accounts that buy Louis Vuitton bags for cheap, only to resell them on VC or their own websites for a lot more. One German account bought a heavily used blue Nomade leather Keepall for 700€ and is now selling it for 1800 € on their website. A UK seller relisted the limited edition bag they just bought one day prior, with the same pictures of the previous listing (as the bag is still in transit) with a 50% markup. Greedy.



Yes it’s very irritating but I suppose business is business and any of us could do the same, if we’re happy to take the risk that in fact we won’t get the money back, which is always possible.


----------



## Annie J

Question - does anybody know what appears for the potential buyer if the seller has set their account to show temporary unavailability dates?  Have you seen it happen?  I’m off on holiday soon and will be setting my temporary unavailability dates, and would like to know what the buyer sees if they try to buy something that I won’t be able to ship for a couple of weeks. I’ve never seen it myself when I’ve bought anything.  Anyone?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Annie J said:


> Very annoying indeed. Did you communicate with her before buying? I think sometimes people forget they have things on VC/have already sold elsewhere and don’t bother to take it down/stop monitoring their accounts. Or she could be on holiday, this being August, but hasn’t updated her status, but she should have done. If she is ‘trusted’ or ‘expert’ she will lose the badge for this, or won’t be able to get it if she doesn’t already have it, so at least there is some penalty to her.


Yes, we communicated through price negotiation before I ordered the item. That is why I think they are having seller’s remorse: maybe they realised they did not want to part with the item at the negotiated price. Who knows. Usually in that case (happened two times before) I leave negative feedback comment under the item description for others to see.


----------



## Annie J

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Yes, we communicated through price negotiation before I ordered the item. That is why I think they are having seller’s remorse: maybe they realised they did not want to part with the item at the negotiated price. Who knows. Usually in that case (happened two times before) I leave negative feedback comment under the item description for others to see.


Yes I agree, I would also leave feedback. You have to word it carefully to ensure it gets posted, but if you’re a long-time user I expect you already know that!  Negative feedback goes up just fine as long as there’s nothing obscene/unsubstantiated in it, they don’t censor anything which is a factually fair comment (VC took down the only negative comment I ever received at my request because it was factually clear that the buyer was making a false claim about my item.)  I make it quite clear if I think a seller is being awkward, obstructive, or slow to ship when they’re not on holiday.  I agree with you that it is only reasonable to do that.  If they have other things for sale I would put the message on one of those but referring to the other item, because other buyers probably won’t read messages under the sold item.  

If your seller has remorse it would be the decent thing to cancel and release your refund. I hate those sellers who can’t be bothered, it’s just plain obnoxious. Possibly you’ve got one of those sellers there who is holding on to the last minute in case she can get a higher price elsewhere, then will send it at the last possible moment if she doesn’t. 

But she’s not going to get a good seller badge if she does that, or she will lose it if she has one. This is why I do like the badges, I think they do represent something fairly useful (even if they can never mean a complete guarantee that the next sale will be perfect) especially since they now do it on a rolling time frame so that they do relate to recent activity, though of course the odd error is possible (Gabs should have an ‘expert’ status but they wrongly disagreed with her about the colour of a pair of shoes so she dropped to ‘trusted’). And if someone’s not sold enough yet to qualify for a badge I will take the risk. Someone who has sold masses but has no badge, I won’t buy from.  

I also leave positive messages for sellers who have been quick to ship and helpful.


----------



## De sac

Annie J said:


> Question - does anybody know what appears for the potential buyer if the seller has set their account to show temporary unavailability dates?  Have you seen it happen?  I’m off on holiday soon and will be setting my temporary unavailability dates, and would like to know what the buyer sees if they try to buy something that I won’t be able to ship for a couple of weeks. I’ve never seen it myself when I’ve bought anything.  Anyone?



There is a message in red near the purchase buttons which states the seller is on holiday and may not be able to ship, respond to offers etc.
Everything else is normal (comes up in search results) - I also believe, but have not tried, that a buyer can purchase during this time.


----------



## Annie J

De sac said:


> There is a message in red near the purchase buttons which states the seller is on holiday and may not be able to ship, respond to offers etc.
> Everything else is normal (comes up in search results) - I also believe, but have not tried, that a buyer can purchase during this time.


Thanks for replying!  Useful to know. Yes I believe the purchase can go ahead.  Just wasn’t sure what the buyer might see.


----------



## Annie J

kevinyu said:


> VC has reallly been lowballing all its sellers.
> Recently, I switched to buyout offers via **********, JaneFinds, and Ann's Fabulous Finds and had great experiences.
> 
> Never ever try VC





ilovehermesbirkin said:


> Ouch. Yeah, I would stay away from vestiairecollective. Sounds sketch. I have also had positive experiences at annsfabulousfinds and **********


Kind of depends what you’re selling and where you’re based. VC works fine for me, I often challenge offers I think are too low and get reasonable responses. I’ve posted before that sometimes when I’ve held out for higher prices, I don’t get sales and have to reduce eventually anyway. I’m in the UK and there are fewer options I think. But I’m not selling Hermès, Chanel. It’s mainly items from my wardrobe I never got round to using, high end clothing, sometimes a smattering of better high street things, high end shoes, the odd high end bag. I get some annoying offers but on the whole it’s ok from where I’m sitting. It’s convenient.


----------



## Annie J

kevinyu said:


> VC has reallly been lowballing all its sellers.
> Recently, I switched to buyout offers via x, JaneFinds, and Ann's Fabulous Finds and had great experiences.
> 
> Never ever try VC





ilovehermesbirkin said:


> Ouch. Yeah, I would stay away from vestiairecollective. Sounds sketch. I have also had positive experiences at annsfabulousfinds and x



May I ask what experiences at VC lead you to think this is factually a problem and you should advise people to stay away from them?  Undoubtedly VC sometimes lowballs like other resale sites, but generally I find them reasonable (I have bought and sold an awful lot of things very happily) especially since they dropped commission recently and introduced other improvements.

You seem very keen on x which you recently started a thread on, but it seems not to be very long established or well known.


----------



## Magsmags

Annie J said:


> Question - does anybody know what appears for the potential buyer if the seller has set their account to show temporary unavailability dates?  Have you seen it happen?  I’m off on holiday soon and will be setting my temporary unavailability dates, and would like to know what the buyer sees if they try to buy something that I won’t be able to ship for a couple of weeks. I’ve never seen it myself when I’ve bought anything.  Anyone?



I had that once, about 9 months ago, when I wanted to buy it warned me the seller would be away and could only ship after the date, and asked if I wanted to proceed.

As for my eMail, still no reply, so I gave it in with 1 less than I originally did and wait what is going to happen, I have to say, if they start doing the "price negotiations" regularly, I am not going to bother, because you need to be braindead to sell a new Diane von Furstenberg dress with tags and all to get 5 payout, that is just total rubbish.

I honestly don't like the app for listing, because I take pictures with a really good digital cam and then upload them to my computer.


----------



## Annie J

Whoops, @De sac, I accidentally quoted your post in my one #3154 just above this. It was my error and luckily I noticed it in time to edit it out!  Sorry about that!


----------



## Annie J

Magsmags said:


> I had that once, about 9 months ago, when I wanted to buy it warned me the seller would be away and could only ship after the date, and asked if I wanted to proceed.
> 
> As for my eMail, still no reply, so I gave it in with 1 less than I originally did and wait what is going to happen, I have to say, if they start doing the "price negotiations" regularly, I am not going to bother, because you need to be braindead to sell a new Diane von Furstenberg dress with tags and all to get 5 payout, that is just total rubbish.
> 
> I honestly don't like the app for listing, because I take pictures with a really good digital cam and then upload them to my computer.


Thanks for your input on the holiday sales question.

Sorry you’re having bad luck with price offers; I have found I can usually get it sorted out satisfactorily. Actually the one item I did find I couldn’t get a satisfactory price for was coincidentally a new Diane von F. They just don’t seem keen. Maybe it’s a French thing, different taste? I listed for the low price but there were no takers anyway. I took it off sale and gave that one away to charity in the end.

I’m waiting a little longer than usual for a reply (other than the automated acknowledgement) to a query I sent on Thursday at the moment too; it looks like the 15th was a French public holiday so that could have something to do with it, maybe a backlog. I’ll phone tomorrow if still no reply because I know I’ll get it that way.

You could maybe upload your high quality pics to the app if you can upload them to an iPad?  I’m not speaking from experience on that, it’s just a thought; I don’t know how it works. I only use my iPhone to take pics, send them to my iPad so I can see them bigger and clearer, upload to the app from there and I don’t get problems.


----------



## Magsmags

Annie J said:


> Thanks for your input on the holiday sales question.
> 
> Sorry you’re having bad luck with price offers; I have found I can usually get it sorted out satisfactorily. Actually the one item I did find I couldn’t get a satisfactory price for was coincidentally a new Diane von F. They just don’t seem keen. Maybe it’s a French thing, different taste? I listed for the low price but there were no takers anyway. I took it off sale and gave that one away to charity in the end.
> 
> I’m waiting a little longer than usual for a reply (other than the automated acknowledgement) to a query I sent on Thursday at the moment too; it looks like the 15th was a French public holiday so that could have something to do with it, maybe a backlog. I’ll phone tomorrow if still no reply because I know I’ll get it that way.
> 
> You could maybe upload your high quality pics to the app if you can upload them to an iPad?  I’m not speaking from experience on that, it’s just a thought; I don’t know how it works. I only use my iPhone to take pics, send them to my iPad so I can see them bigger and clearer, upload to the app from there and I don’t get problems.



To upload to the computer, then to send to the iPad (you can't upload from the Nikon to the iPad directly) too much hazzle...

Strange about the DvF, I had listed a few in the past and they always sold really fast, especially the rarer prints and looking around on the site, there are a few online that aren't even new or in VG condition and they sell for quite a lot, I think it was the funny person again, they must realise that this is really making sellers angry...

No reply for days, then a reply that says basically nothing.

I totally forgot that it is August and that August in France is "World stop, we are on vacation" - a few years ago I worked in a job where we had dealings with France, everything grinds to a halt in August, it's the collective holiday month.


----------



## Annie J

Magsmags said:


> To upload to the computer, then to send to the iPad (you can't upload from the Nikon to the iPad directly) too much hazzle...
> 
> Strange about the DvF, I had listed a few in the past and they always sold really fast, especially the rarer prints and looking around on the site, there are a few online that aren't even new or in VG condition and they sell for quite a lot, I think it was the funny person again, they must realise that this is really making sellers angry...
> 
> No reply for days, then a reply that says basically nothing.
> 
> I totally forgot that it is August and that August in France is "World stop, we are on vacation" - a few years ago I worked in a job where we had dealings with France, everything grinds to a halt in August, it's the collective holiday month.



I got the reply I needed last night along with an apology saying they have high CS volume at the moment due to the changes. It was a little slow but they did answer my query in useful detail so I can’t really complain. 

I don’t know what goes on with the DVF. No buyer showed any interest at all, though it was an item that sold out quickly quite recently, competitively priced and brand new with tags. Luck, I guess.


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> Kind of depends what you’re selling and where you’re based. VC works fine for me, I often challenge offers I think are too low and get reasonable responses. I’ve posted before that sometimes when I’ve held out for higher prices, I don’t get sales and have to reduce eventually anyway. I’m in the UK and there are fewer options I think. But I’m not selling Hermès, Chanel. It’s mainly items from my wardrobe I never got round to using, high end clothing, sometimes a smattering of better high street things, high end shoes, the odd high end bag. I get some annoying offers but on the whole it’s ok from where I’m sitting. It’s convenient.





Annie J said:


> May I ask what experiences at VC lead you to think this is factually a problem and you should advise people to stay away from them?  Undoubtedly VC sometimes lowballs like other resale sites, but generally I find them reasonable (I have bought and sold an awful lot of things very happily) especially since they dropped commission recently and introduced other improvements.
> 
> You seem very keen on **********, which you recently started a thread on, but it seems not to be very long established or well known.



To anyone who was at all interested in the quotes I was replying to in these two posts, which I at first thought were legit, (though probably nobody read them or was all that concerned, LOL!), just FYI, turns out the two very new members were probably the same person or company and were posting in multiple threads probably to promote their own business and discourage people from using other platforms. Their posts and others which appeared to be the same people using different IDs have now been removed in several threads.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Kind of depends what you’re selling and where you’re based. VC works fine for me, I often challenge offers I think are too low and get reasonable responses. I’ve posted before that sometimes when I’ve held out for higher prices, I don’t get sales and have to reduce eventually anyway. I’m in the UK and there are fewer options I think. But I’m not selling Hermès, Chanel. It’s mainly items from my wardrobe I never got round to using, high end clothing, sometimes a smattering of better high street things, high end shoes, the odd high end bag. I get some annoying offers but on the whole it’s ok from where I’m sitting. It’s convenient.



Totally, the resources here are quite low, the shops sometimes charge you to display your items and then set the prices how they want, which is a bit nuts, plus they also charge 50 to 70%, then sometimes you have to pay to get your item back, I am seriously much happier with VC and Joli than those, heck even Vide, despite the people sometimes literally trying to buy items for an event, if somebody wants a certain date and it should be there before, beware...

I have to say I am not happy with the VC replies, tend to be preformulated and say nothing, if you get one, so far I still have no reply and the CS told me they would email me... 

I started to put the price as low as I am willing to go and then just switch off offers, I really don't like the haggling and people sending stupid offers


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I do the email thing I wrote in my post above. I find if I am very specific with my questions and follow up with a call and an explicit request to pass it to the appropriate dept with explanation then I do get answers in the end. It’s worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use the site much, especially as at the moment they are making so many IT changes to go with the business changes that it’s more likely to go uncoordinated more frequently for a while yet. I think it’s probably not possible to shut it down for a few hours and make all the changes, as they are so wide ranging and interdependent. At least this is what an IT director friend at a different kind of business told me.
> 
> I find the app much better, I know you didn’t want to use it Gabs, but I think you might find it more satisfactory.



I don't know, in my line of work it is pretty much the same, but it makes more sense to close it for a few hours with an announcement, then fix things and be back with a blast, they could even offer a 2 to 5% off on high end items when opening and turn the temporary closure into an "event"

I really don't like the app, and I don't take pics with my iPhone, I use my Canon, then check the pics on my computer, crop, adjust colour (flash often washes the colour out or it appears differently) so it really makes absolutely no sense for me, I tend to check the app for sales if am away for a bit and I have been known to force H to package something, which is always interesting, men and clothes... In another thread I mentioned that he sent a present to a friend, only he didn't send the brown leather jacket I bought her, he sent her the Maison Margiela full length black leather coat I bought for me....


----------



## chanelcrazygirl

I had a great experience with Vestiaire so far....good payous


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Thanks for your input on the holiday sales question.
> 
> Sorry you’re having bad luck with price offers; I have found I can usually get it sorted out satisfactorily. Actually the one item I did find I couldn’t get a satisfactory price for was coincidentally a new Diane von F. They just don’t seem keen. Maybe it’s a French thing, different taste? I listed for the low price but there were no takers anyway. I took it off sale and gave that one away to charity in the end.
> 
> I’m waiting a little longer than usual for a reply (other than the automated acknowledgement) to a query I sent on Thursday at the moment too; it looks like the 15th was a French public holiday so that could have something to do with it, maybe a backlog. I’ll phone tomorrow if still no reply because I know I’ll get it that way.
> 
> You could maybe upload your high quality pics to the app if you can upload them to an iPad?  I’m not speaking from experience on that, it’s just a thought; I don’t know how it works. I only use my iPhone to take pics, send them to my iPad so I can see them bigger and clearer, upload to the app from there and I don’t get problems.



It is one person gone rogue, seriously, about most of my things go through without a hitch because I do list them super duper low for a quick sale, but then on occasion it is the mad person (or possibly on drugs) making totally ridiculous price suggestions, I think I will just invest in a registered letter to management because this is simply insane, I usually do the counter proposal with 1 lower and it gets accepted by somebody with a working brain cell, but it is a total waste of time and if you see that they try and downprice Alexander Wang or Alexander McQueen stuff so that you get a payout of between 15 and 30, do they actually think anyone is accepting that? All it does is make people angry.

€150 for an Alexander Wang full length silk dress in superb condition, worn once and freshly dry cleaned is totally reasonable, then nutter suggests I should sell for 40, that person needs a job that works for his or her abilities, I think sweeping the streets might be a bit too challenging and would tax his or her ablities....


----------



## BelleZeBoob

In case someone is interested, here is what the VC's authentication looks like:



My shoes have arrived in that black vlieseline-looking envelope with button closure.
Information on the white card in in French:
"Delivery note
In case of any doubt on quality control, please keep the label attached
Inspected by__
Date __
Very good condition
Good condition
Fair condition
Matches item description
Origin has been verified'.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

BelleZeBoob said:


> My shoes have arrived in that black vlieseline-looking envelope with button closure.


I now have a couple of these envelopes in various sizes and they are very handy when I travel: I store delicate clothing, worn clothing, toiletries or medicines in them.


----------



## Gabs007

BelleZeBoob said:


> In case someone is interested, here is what the VC's authentication looks like:
> View attachment 4523528
> 
> 
> My shoes have arrived in that black vlieseline-looking envelope with button closure.
> Information on the white card in in French:
> "Delivery note
> In case of any doubt on quality control, please keep the label attached
> Inspected by__
> Date __
> Very good condition
> Good condition
> Fair condition
> Matches item description
> Origin has been verified'.



I think they use those bags if the dust bag is not provided? I got a pair of very genuine YSL heels in a bag like that, the seller said they come without box or dustbag, I think the bag is  courtesy from them?

On the other hand, horrendous experience with direct shipping, website didn't accept the code, so had to ring DHL, ended up for hours in the waiting line, then connection was cut (they charge premium) called again, somebody tried to sell me their service and kept on asking really off the wall stuff, like how many items I sell and would I not like to ship directly with them and sign up for a deal (all the time I am being charged an extra rate for the call), I kept on asking them to just arrange the pickup, nope, they are trying to do the hard sale... Then connection was cut, so I called VC and tried to explain the problem, they went "Oh if zee label is wrong we sent it to you again..." What the same label? So I just went "Can I bring it to the DHL shop myself with your label?" 10 more minutes to explain to somebody speaking rudimentary English that I am using their label, I am just physically carrying it to the DHL shop up the road... Finally "Zis izz OK" me "Could you confirm this as an email, please?" I got an empty email back with the same label attached....

Brought it to the DHL shop, wrote back "Regarding our telephone conversation, I confirm that I brought it to the shop as instructed, attached please see the confirmation signed by the DHL shop with printout" - nothing back, a week later, tracking still does not work I check, somebody replies with "Here is the tracking" - item got delivered and was signed for by the recipient 2 days ago, i contact VC, totally meaningless reply how they do understand my concern but it can take 2 weeks to reach THEIR warehouse... WTF? Their warehouse? It was the new direct shipping, buyer already has had the item for 2 days, they don't seem to look at tracking at all or actually do read the emails. This whole customer service thing seems a bit like lip service


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Me, too, I think hat the black bag is a courtesy from VC. The shoe bag was also provided by the seller.


----------



## Gigi1

Hi Ladies 
So I just received one more successful purchase. Again. No complaints another great purchase. Shipping took little bit longer. I was worried for a minute, because it was no communication from the seller whatsoever. I guess that August time in France( I read here , that you ladies were discussing the August slow period for business in France) . But all is good and I got an amazing deal on Chloe Maxi Dress. Like everything I always purchase  it’s in perfect, like new condition. And I paid probably around 10-15% of original price. Lucky me , it’s summer dress and it’s the end of the summer , well not here in South Florida Anyways through all the process,  it was no communication from the seller at all. I even tried ask questions in French. But was no luck. So I was pleasantly surprised, that once I submitted my offer, the offer was accepted within a few hours. So my experience with Vestiaire is great. But also helps, that I research my sellers very well, the same way , that I do on EBay. So I will continue shopping on Vestiaire


----------



## marysweetie7

I have also had good fortune on VC. I have bought a few items and am very happy. There was an issue once with an item not matching the description but they refunded me right away. I am waiting on another bag as we speak. It needs patience and research anytime you buy preloved.


----------



## De sac

I too had a very good experience with VC, responsive seller and reasonable offer accepted after the item had been listed a while. Sending / verification/ shipping took a bit longer than Jolicloset which was max 24 hrs for each step, but all in all was reasonable (I think two weeks). 

It does annoy me when sellers don't respond though.


----------



## Annie J

Gigi1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> So I just received one more successful purchase. Again. No complaints another great purchase. Shipping took little bit longer. I was worried for a minute, because it was no communication from the seller whatsoever. I guess that August time in France( I read here , that you ladies were discussing the August slow period for business in France) . But all is good and I got an amazing deal on Chloe Maxi Dress. Like everything I always purchase  it’s in perfect, like new condition. And I paid probably around 10-15% of original price. Lucky me , it’s summer dress and it’s the end of the summer , well not here in South Florida Anyways through all the process,  it was no communication from the seller at all. I even tried ask questions in French. But was no luck. So I was pleasantly surprised, that once I submitted my offer, the offer was accepted within a few hours. So my experience with Vestiaire is great. But also helps, that I research my sellers very well, the same way , that I do on EBay. So I will continue shopping on Vestiaire





marysweetie7 said:


> I have also had good fortune on VC. I have bought a few items and am very happy. There was an issue once with an item not matching the description but they refunded me right away. I am waiting on another bag as we speak. It needs patience and research anytime you buy preloved.





De sac said:


> I too had a very good experience with VC, responsive seller and reasonable offer accepted after the item had been listed a while. Sending / verification/ shipping took a bit longer than Jolicloset which was max 24 hrs for each step, but all in all was reasonable (I think two weeks).
> 
> It does annoy me when sellers don't respond though.



It’s nice that more people are posting their good experiences; my own have always been good, rarely poor.

With regard to checking out your seller, and shipping time, I think it’s getting easier to know you’re getting a decent seller now too (I speak as a seller and as a buyer).

They’ve tightened up and made it really explicit how people get to be ‘trusted’ and ‘expert’ and it’s no longer vague (it’s in the FAQs for seller and buyer). It’s now visibly highly dependent on quick shipping (within 5 days), and description/condition criteria conformity and authenticity at QC. It’s also now based on seller behaviour over previous months, with slightly different timeframes and requirements for the different badge levels. They’ve been tweaking it as it plays out, I think. They started off saying for expert you had to ship in 3 days but that seems to have changed to 5 which is more realistic in case of national holidays with no service, illness etc (given that most of us sellers aren’t actually businesses).

People can lose the badges if they don’t maintain their good practices so someone who used to be good but isn’t much good any more will not keep it after just one item isn’t authentic, as the authenticity rate has to be 100%. The rate of condition conformity has to be 80% for trusted and 90% for expert, and could be lost after only one item didn’t conform, if it’s one of two, say, but it allows for a bit of subjective difference when you’ve sold 10 items but 1 or 2 of them were considered to have been non-conforming. And you’ll get it back if you up your game. So it now works dynamically and does actually mean something.

I’ve been watching this quite closely because speaking specifically as a seller I was worried I might lose my badge simply because nothing had sold in the previous few months. It’s true I could,  but there are also labels on each seller’s page indicating ‘Conformity’, ‘Shipping’ (meaning within 5 days) and ‘Volume’. So if I lose my badge because my volume has dropped, people can still see that my items conformed and were shipped quickly. So I’m less worried about that now.

Another thing I like as a seller is that I can cancel a sale if I really need to without losing my badge, as long as I do it within 5 days maximum so the buyer knows quickly. Previously, one cancelled sale meant badge lost, even if it was for the fairest of reasons.  And now as a buyer, if someone has that badge, it’s a fair bet they will let me know within 5 days if the item isn’t available any more, or they’re going to lose their badge.

So all in all, you can really tell if someone is an iffy seller if they’ve sold loads but have no badge and also don’t have the ‘conformity’ and ‘shipping’ labels at the top of their page. And you can tell if someone is probably ok even if they’ve only sold a couple of things over the last 5 months, if they have no badge but the ‘conformity’ and ‘shipping’ labels are on their page. I think VC should make it a bit better known about those three labels because if you don’t know about them, you won’t notice their absence and its significance, but I think they’re being quite clever and this new system is going to lead to quite a lot of weeding out of rotten sellers.

It’s much clearer than it was before and sellers are more incentivised to behave well. I’m really quite pleased as a seller how it’s working out and as a buyer it makes meaningful judgement easier. Most of my few old gripes have been sorted out with this and my worries about the change have not proved to be problems so far.



De sac said:


> It does annoy me when sellers don't respond though.





Gigi1 said:


> it was no communication from the seller at all. I even tried ask questions in French. But was no luck.


I really agree about this. It used to be one  of the criteria for getting the old recommended badge that you responded quickly to comments. It doesn’t specify at the moment that’s still the case.  Maybe it’s too many things to program for, I don’t know. I hope it is still there, but at least all the other criteria help protect against the main pitfalls of a lazy seller. Rudeness is hard to make rules about!  I also hate it when a buyer asks something, I go out of my way to give a polite and full answer and obtain any more info they’ve asked for, then they disappear without so much as a ‘thanks’!  However, from both sides, it’s also the case occasionally that messages I’ve sent don’t show up and it must happen from buyer and seller side. A glitch occasionally, or possibly some non-permitted keyword tripped it up.  Glad your purchase was fine despite the seller not replying to your messages, @Gigi1 !

Edited to correct mangled cut and paste.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I think they use those bags if the dust bag is not provided? I got a pair of very genuine YSL heels in a bag like that, the seller said they come without box or dustbag, I think the bag is  courtesy from them?
> 
> On the other hand, horrendous experience with direct shipping, website didn't accept the code, so had to ring DHL, ended up for hours in the waiting line, then connection was cut (they charge premium) called again, somebody tried to sell me their service and kept on asking really off the wall stuff, like how many items I sell and would I not like to ship directly with them and sign up for a deal (all the time I am being charged an extra rate for the call), I kept on asking them to just arrange the pickup, nope, they are trying to do the hard sale... Then connection was cut, so I called VC and tried to explain the problem, they went "Oh if zee label is wrong we sent it to you again..." What the same label? So I just went "Can I bring it to the DHL shop myself with your label?" 10 more minutes to explain to somebody speaking rudimentary English that I am using their label, I am just physically carrying it to the DHL shop up the road... Finally "Zis izz OK" me "Could you confirm this as an email, please?" I got an empty email back with the same label attached....
> 
> Brought it to the DHL shop, wrote back "Regarding our telephone conversation, I confirm that I brought it to the shop as instructed, attached please see the confirmation signed by the DHL shop with printout" - nothing back, a week later, tracking still does not work I check, somebody replies with "Here is the tracking" - item got delivered and was signed for by the recipient 2 days ago, i contact VC, totally meaningless reply how they do understand my concern but it can take 2 weeks to reach THEIR warehouse... WTF? Their warehouse? It was the new direct shipping, buyer already has had the item for 2 days, they don't seem to look at tracking at all or actually do read the emails. This whole customer service thing seems a bit like lip service


I think the direct shipping is a work in progress with a few teething troubles. Let’s hope the hitches vanish quickly. Your experience sounds annoying. I’ve done one or two now and they went fine, I’m less worried than I was at the start. I think the reason CS can’t always answer your case properly right now is that it’s all changing so quickly that they aren’t wholly up to date until hitches have been dealt with. I guess that’ll get better over time as the process beds in more. They did say it was being trialled so I suppose that’s how they work out the bugs.

With DHL I don’t think they ask about “your shipping needs” until the end of the call, do they?  I always just say, nope, thanks, I’m only ever using return labels, thanks and goodbye. I find them thankfully a lot less hassle that WH Smith forever trying to sell me giant bags of sweets I don’t want (or shouldn’t want - I do have a sweet tooth) every time I buy a newspaper


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> So all in all, you can really tell if someone is an iffy seller if they’ve sold loads but have no badge and also don’t have the ‘conformity’ and ‘shipping’ labels at the top of their page.



I ought to clarify that, because they could have sold lots in the past that conformed and shipped quickly, but sold nothing recently so the labels aren’t showing because they apply only to the previous few months. Hmm. Maybe a hole in the logic I thought helped me know that a seller still had good shipping and conformity in the past but not recently, so lack of ‘volume’ and loss of badge would be no big deal. Though the time period is four or five months so I suppose if someone has been inactive that long, it might not be relevant anyway. So I guess I still think the system is a lot better than it was.


----------



## De sac

Annie J said:


> So all in all, you can really tell if someone is an iffy seller if they’ve sold loads but have no badge and also don’t have the ‘conformity’ and ‘shipping’ labels at the top of their page. And you can tell if someone is probably ok even if they’ve only sold a couple of things over the last 5 months, if they have no badge but the ‘conformity’ and ‘shipping’ labels are on their page. I think VC should make it a bit better known about those three labels because if you don’t know about them, you won’t notice their absence and its significance, but I think they’re being quite clever and this new system is going to lead to quite a lot of weeding out of rotten sellers.
> .



Interesting! Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Gigi1

Annie J said:


> I ought to clarify that, because they could have sold lots in the past that conformed and shipped quickly, but sold nothing recently so the labels aren’t showing because they apply only to the previous few months. Hmm. Maybe a hole in the logic I thought helped me know that a seller still had good shipping and conformity in the past but not recently, so lack of ‘volume’ and loss of badge would be no big deal. Though the time period is four or five months so I suppose if someone has been inactive that long, it might not be relevant anyway. So I guess I still think the system is a lot better than it was.


Thank you @Annie J for all the detailed information . It’s so good to know! Appreciate I have a question, since I haven’t purchased nothing as expensive to be charged import taxes. Well I did, but that was from US sellers , so it doesn’t charge it. But i would like to know how this works if I purchased from other countries sellers. I remember, last year, when I purchased. It was suggested to pay flat fee at check out. But not mandatory. Is that still the same? Thank you kindly


----------



## Annie J

I and some others found the details out about this a few pages back I think, but for the life of me I can’t remember exactly how it works now.  If you scroll back through the pages it’s there somewhere. Also I’m noticing that the FAQs on the VC site are getting better and more detailed so you should be able to find the info there in detail if you dig around a bit. The FAQs do sometimes seem to be changing a bit from day to day at the moment, it seems to be all change there right now, a work in progress, and sometimes a bit confusing!  They don’t do the flat fee any more, I’m sure. I _think_ any applicable taxes and duties are collected at purchase and distributed via the courier to the relevant authorities. If I remember correctly. Somebody else had a question about personal allowances when importing to the US, I can’t remember what the answer was but I think it will just depend on US regulations, and VC will just collect and pay it on as required. I ought to work this out soon because if the UK leaves the EU without a deal next month, all of a sudden the UK/EU transactions might have to be dealt with this way too!


----------



## Annie J

Annie J said:


> I ought to clarify that, because they could have sold lots in the past that conformed and shipped quickly, but sold nothing recently so the labels aren’t showing because they apply only to the previous few months. Hmm. Maybe a hole in the logic I thought helped me know that a seller still had good shipping and conformity in the past but not recently, so lack of ‘volume’ and loss of badge would be no big deal. Though the time period is four or five months so I suppose if someone has been inactive that long, it might not be relevant anyway. So I guess I still think the system is a lot better than it was.



I think I can clarify that now, having looked around a bit more!  The logical hole I thought I’d seen isn’t one after all; it does work.  A seller might have no trusted badge or expert badge simply because they’ve sold nothing or just one thing recently, _but_ the labels for ‘Shipping’, ‘Volume’ and ‘Conformity’ go further back in time than the trusted and expert badges to give you more info. 

Even sellers who have what they have sold _recently_ showing as “0”or “1” visible at the top of their _selling_ _page (_as opposed to their all-time sales under their avatar in the individual product listing) _do_ _have_ the ‘Conformity’ and ‘Shipping’ labels showing near the top of their page, so the labels must also refer to their previous, less recent sales.  

So the _absence_ of those labels in someone who has sold a lot historically but nothing recently _does_ tell you something extra and useful about them. But you have to be aware of the labels to recognise when they’re absent. 

I guess it’s possible a seller like that will have the ‘Volume’ label referring to historical sales, which would concern me a bit if they didn’t have the ‘Conformity’ label too, at least.  

It would concern me less with a professional seller because you can return for any reason anyway with them, and with non-professional sellers I have not had trouble with QC when I’ve bought myself and I think they’ve tightened up more now as well, so there’s still that protection for buyers on top. But it’s still useful for a smooth experience to research your seller too. 

Sometimes I wish buyers also got statistically assessed on their behaviour. You couldn’t know anything with a new buyer, which would be understandable, but I’d quite like to know if I’m accepting an offer from somebody who habitually makes a lot offers but never buys. Accepting offers that were not genuine in the first place can block other offers from genuine buyers for 24 hours and might lose me a sale.


----------



## Michelleas31

I was hoping someone could advise me whether you pay fees when you receive payment via PayPal after a sale. I know if you sell via eBay you also pay a PayPal fee so just wanted to check. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

Michelleas31 said:


> I was hoping someone could advise me whether you pay fees when you receive payment via PayPal after a sale. I know if you sell via eBay you also pay a PayPal fee so just wanted to check. Thank you in advance.


You do not pay additional PayPal fees.


----------



## MoncaM

nicole0612 said:


> You do not pay additional PayPal fees.



I think you do, PP (at least in Europe) charges for transactions where you are getting paid



Annie J said:


> So the _absence_ of those labels in someone who has sold a lot historically but nothing recently _does_ tell you something extra and useful about them. But you have to be aware of the labels to recognise when they’re absent.



Actually I sold 7 items on VC, 6 from March till June and one in August, I had the badge as all went through, but because I have only sold one item lately, I have no badge anymore, despite that all items were accepted and were conform. For people who only sell the occasional item, it is not really great.

I saw the label on mine and on others, but you can't click on them, so it tells you nothing about the conformity rate at all


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> You do not pay additional PayPal fees.





MoncaM said:


> I think you do, PP (at least in Europe) charges for transactions where you are getting paid
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I sold 7 items on VC, 6 from March till June and one in August, I had the badge as all went through, but because I have only sold one item lately, I have no badge anymore, despite that all items were accepted and were conform. For people who only sell the occasional item, it is not really great.
> 
> I saw the label on mine and on others, but you can't click on them, so it tells you nothing about the conformity rate at all


I am so sorry, I misread the question! I get paid by bank deposit so my answer was not relevant to your question! My apologies.


----------



## nicole0612

Michelleas31 said:


> I was hoping someone could advise me whether you pay fees when you receive payment via PayPal after a sale. I know if you sell via eBay you also pay a PayPal fee so just wanted to check. Thank you in advance.


I am so sorry, I misread the question! I get paid by bank deposit so my answer was not relevant to your question! My apologies.
I think I need to stay off tPF after midnight


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry, I misread the question! I get paid by bank deposit so my answer was not relevant to your question! My apologies.
> I think I need to stay off tPF after midnight



I tend to go for bank deposit too, they offer it for several currencies, so that really works out well


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think the direct shipping is a work in progress with a few teething troubles. Let’s hope the hitches vanish quickly. Your experience sounds annoying. I’ve done one or two now and they went fine, I’m less worried than I was at the start. I think the reason CS can’t always answer your case properly right now is that it’s all changing so quickly that they aren’t wholly up to date until hitches have been dealt with. I guess that’ll get better over time as the process beds in more. They did say it was being trialled so I suppose that’s how they work out the bugs.
> 
> With DHL I don’t think they ask about “your shipping needs” until the end of the call, do they?  I always just say, nope, thanks, I’m only ever using return labels, thanks and goodbye. I find them thankfully a lot less hassle that WH Smith forever trying to sell me giant bags of sweets I don’t want (or shouldn’t want - I do have a sweet tooth) every time I buy a newspaper



No, DHL started to talk about my shipping needs off the bat and really was insistent about how much I ship and how great an account would be, when I just wanted them to pick it up - and the thing that annoys me is that this is a premium rate call, I am not calling premium and paying for it to listen to somebody trying to sell me something, since the DHL drop shop is a 10 minute walk away and I now know I can just bring it there and drop it off, I think I will simply avoid ringing and there seems to be a real hitch with their website, you can't order the pickup online, but since the shop works just as well and they DHL pickup happens every day, sometimes twice a day, that is easier and faster


----------



## Annie J

MoncaM said:


> Actually I sold 7 items on VC, 6 from March till June and one in August, I had the badge as all went through, but because I have only sold one item lately, I have no badge anymore, despite that all items were accepted and were conform. For people who only sell the occasional item, it is not really great.
> 
> I saw the label on mine and on others, but you can't click on them, so it tells you nothing about the conformity rate at all


It would also be possible to lose your badge now even if everything conformed, but you took longer than 5 days to ship. Most people in this thread found sellers who don’t ship for ages a really annoying problem so I guess VC has addressed this. I’m not suggesting that’s your situation, if you have the shipping and conformity labels, it is clear that your badge has gone just because you haven’t sold 2 items in the last 4 months.

I know what you mean about losing the badge, I relate and was concerned myself, and I see that you might think the labels tell you nothing, but actually I think what the conformity badge is telling people is that you have at least an 80% conformity to description rate and 100% authenticity rate over the sales you’ve made, as would be needed to get a badge, and if you have the shipping label it means you shipped everything quickly. So the numbers aren’t there, because the labels represent the numbers. So people can see you are ok on conformity and shipping even if you haven’t had enough volume lately to get the expert or trusted badge.

That’s what I meant when I said people need to be aware of the meaning of these labels and VC could make it clearer. They are endorsements, kind of sub-badges. So people need to be told to be aware that if they are absent, but the seller had historical volume (visible on item pages)  it must mean the seller _hasn’t_ been selling conforming items or shipping quickly in the past. There are sellers who have just one or just two of the labels and that tells you something.  It’s always different for people who just haven’t sold more than a single item yet, but we all had to start somewhere and hope people bought things from us. You can see if someone has only sold one or two items historically so the absence of the labels wouldn’t mean the same thing with them, as before.

I wasn’t too keen on the thought of losing my badge just because I might have nothing to sell for a while, but those conformity and shipping labels do mitigate that, and as you only have to sell and ship quickly 2 conforming authentic items in the previous 4 months to get a trusted badge, the bar probably isn’t all that high really. I just think they need to publicise what the labels mean so that people are aware that they are positive information and that the absence of them, especially in a seller who has sold lots which you can see on their items, means something negative.

I think it works better than the old system which people here found vague and confusing, and some people thought recommended sellers sometimes got complacent. They will lose their badges if they don’t keep up a good standard now, and those who have good standards but not recent volume will get the labels to indicate good practice.

But I’d like VC to make it clear that (or if?) the labels refer to more than the last few months. If you have those labels but have lost your trusted badge for lack of recent volume, then that suggests those labels do go back further historically, but it would be helpful if VC made that explicit.  I don’t know, maybe they are working on it.  The FAQs keep updating at the moment.

As regards expert and trusted seller badges being based also upon recent sales volume, I guess they are trying to encourage regular sellers and discourage people selling the same items across multiple platforms, but incentivise them to stick with VC exclusively to get/keep the badges with potential higher sales for the seller. I suppose as a business it’s their prerogative to do that if they judge it to be beneficial to them.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> No, DHL started to talk about my shipping needs off the bat and really was insistent about how much I ship and how great an account would be, when I just wanted them to pick it up - and the thing that annoys me is that this is a premium rate call, I am not calling premium and paying for it to listen to somebody trying to sell me something, since the DHL drop shop is a 10 minute walk away and I now know I can just bring it there and drop it off, I think I will simply avoid ringing and there seems to be a real hitch with their website, you can't order the pickup online, but since the shop works just as well and they DHL pickup happens every day, sometimes twice a day, that is easier and faster


Hi , long time no see, have you been away too?

Well that’s very annoying and I think DHL phone agents are not meant to do that at the beginning of a call. They’ve only ever done it at the end with me. Regarding the pick-up booking, I have had a couple of glitches where the online form didn’t take the waybill number at first go but did when I tried again, no idea why but DHL seems to have made a few changes recently. I’ve now registered a ‘MyDHL’ account (not a paying thing) and I’m finding it works more efficiently than the general website form for scheduling collections, so you might find it worth trying that. I find it useful for my other returns (you know, Net-a-Porter, MyTheresa, Matches and so on) as it speeds up all the information input.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry, I misread the question! I get paid by bank deposit so my answer was not relevant to your question! My apologies.
> I think I need to stay off tPF after midnight


Ah, @nicole0612, we are too alike!  Pink bags and designer goods under the influence of anaesthetics and our painkillers ... Late night reading and small hours posting on TPF ... I’m forever reading things I’ve previously posted thinking I had read with the utmost clarity only to find glaring factual errors in my reply on re-reading after the editing deadline.  Then because I’m a compulsive perfectionist I absolutely agonise in case I misled anyone and go on at my usual excessive length to ‘put it right’.  Worse things have happened. For one beautiful moment I read your reply to the other poster and thought I’d previously misunderstood and was not paying charges to PayPal (who, to be fair, do make it a bit obscure!).


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> Ah, @nicole0612, we are too alike!  Pink bags and designer goods under the influence of anaesthetics and our painkillers ... Late night reading and small hours posting on TPF ... I’m forever reading things I’ve previously posted thinking I had read with the utmost clarity only to find glaring factual errors in my reply on re-reading after the editing deadline.  Then because I’m a compulsive perfectionist I absolutely agonise in case I misled anyone and go on at my usual excessive length to ‘put it right’.  Worse things have happened. For one beautiful moment I read your reply to the other poster and thought I’d previously misunderstood and was not paying charges to PayPal (who, to be fair, do make it a bit obscure!).



Hahahaha! That’s right, we are kindred spirits! Painkillers and late nights do not lead to giving good advice or to practical designer purchases. When I read over my comment in the light of day I had no idea what I was thinking, but I’m so glad you came in time to give good information!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Hi , long time no see, have you been away too?
> 
> Well that’s very annoying and I think DHL phone agents are not meant to do that at the beginning of a call. They’ve only ever done it at the end with me. Regarding the pick-up booking, I have had a couple of glitches where the online form didn’t take the waybill number at first go but did when I tried again, no idea why but DHL seems to have made a few changes recently. I’ve now registered a ‘MyDHL’ account (not a paying thing) and I’m finding it works more efficiently than the general website form for scheduling collections, so you might find it worth trying that. I find it useful for my other returns (you know, Net-a-Porter, MyTheresa, Matches and so on) as it speeds up all the information input.



Actually just very briefly checking on the progress of the house in France, but lost one of our dogs, what they thought was a vaccination resistant strain of kennel cough turned out to be a very aggressive lung cancer, he first really recovered well on antibiotics and steroids, then had a sudden relapse, such horrendous pleurisy that we grabbed him in the middle of the night and went to the emergency vet, they drained half a liter from his lungs and wanted to continue this for the next few days, we decided to bring him to our vet in the morning, as we suspected the emergency vet was more thinking about the 2K for the day and the treatment on top of it, our vet said it will be kinder to let him go as there is never a good outcome and it had filled up again, so we did that. No point making them suffer if there is no recovery, then a brief stint in the hospital with an adrenal crisis for myself. So I wasn't feeling to "up" for chatting and mainly just mopping around missing Monty and comforting hubby who also went a bit to pieces and Harvey who really misses his pal and has now decided to adopt the cat as his feline overlord and companion.


----------



## Romar

Gabs007 said:


> Actually just very briefly checking on the progress of the house in France, but lost one of our dogs, what they thought was a vaccination resistant strain of kennel cough turned out to be a very aggressive lung cancer, he first really recovered well on antibiotics and steroids, then had a sudden relapse, such horrendous pleurisy that we grabbed him in the middle of the night and went to the emergency vet, they drained half a liter from his lungs and wanted to continue this for the next few days, we decided to bring him to our vet in the morning, as we suspected the emergency vet was more thinking about the 2K for the day and the treatment on top of it, our vet said it will be kinder to let him go as there is never a good outcome and it had filled up again, so we did that. No point making them suffer if there is no recovery, then a brief stint in the hospital with an adrenal crisis for myself. So I wasn't feeling to "up" for chatting and mainly just mopping around missing Monty and comforting hubby who also went a bit to pieces and Harvey who really misses his pal and has now decided to adopt the cat as his feline overlord and companion.


So sorry for the loss of your dog.
Our oldest Golden Retriever, also called Monty, died quite sudenly of lung infection last year.
He was 13.5 years old. We still miss him so much.
My deepest sympathy and hopefully your sadness and grief will make place for all the good and loving memories.
Monty will be in your ❤️ forever.


----------



## fashion_victim9

hi! I sold an item on VC, shipping from US. when I try to track the fedex label they provided me, it says This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender.
usually  when I track their labels, I can see the address, the shipping time etc even before I ship. this time it looks like they didn't activate it and that it doesn't exist in Fedex system at all. I contacted VC, and they provided me the new one, which also cannot be tracked. 
so my question is - can you please check your fedex tracking numbers of the items you haven't shipped yet? does it show that the tracking number cannot be found too? or does it show some basic info like the address and delivery time? 
maybe it's just something new and now the tracking only shows information after it's scanned. 
I am just scared that when I ship it, the package will be gone and fedex.com will not show it as sent.


----------



## Gabs007

Romar said:


> So sorry for the loss of your dog.
> Our oldest Golden Retriever, also called Monty, died quite sudenly of lung infection last year.
> He was 13.5 years old. We still miss him so much.
> My deepest sympathy and hopefully your sadness and grief will make place for all the good and loving memories.
> Monty will be in your ❤️ forever.



They are such family members, I am glad that it was quick and while it is horrible to have one of the pets put to sleep, I always think it is the last kindness we can give them.


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! I sold an item on VC, shipping from US. when I try to track the fedex label they provided me, it says This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender.
> usually  when I track their labels, I can see the address, the shipping time etc even before I ship. this time it looks like they didn't activate it and that it doesn't exist in Fedex system at all. I contacted VC, and they provided me the new one, which also cannot be tracked.
> so my question is - can you please check your fedex tracking numbers of the items you haven't shipped yet? does it show that the tracking number cannot be found too? or does it show some basic info like the address and delivery time?
> maybe it's just something new and now the tracking only shows information after it's scanned.
> I am just scared that when I ship it, the package will be gone and fedex.com will not show it as sent.



Have you tried calling the customer service of FEDEX or calling VC? I had those issues in the past with DHL and they could sort it out really quick.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gabs007 said:


> Have you tried calling the customer service of FEDEX or calling VC? I had those issues in the past with DHL and they could sort it out really quick.


I contacted VC, and they provided me the new one, which also cannot be tracked. I don't think Fedex can do anything at this point till they see any movement. Maybe I'm just overreacting and it's gonna be ok when Fedex carrier comes to pick the package and scans it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

the problem is that when I used to sell something before and tracked provided label, it said that the label created, it showed the sender's and recipient's address and planned delivery day even BEFORE I shipped. when I track the label they provided me now, it shows that the number cannot be found. I can't even order free return pick-up I guess as I don't have any evidence that it is a return label generated by receiver. 

I tried to explain them really hard on the phone, but they didn't understand what I say, what's the problem, and what's wrong with the label. they just shipped another one that's number also cannot be found.


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> the problem is that when I used to sell something before and tracked provided label, it said that the label created, it showed the sender's and recipient's address and planned delivery day even BEFORE I shipped. when I track the label they provided me now, it shows that the number cannot be found. I can't even order free return pick-up I guess as I don't have any evidence that it is a return label generated by receiver.
> 
> I tried to explain them really hard on the phone, but they didn't understand what I say, what's the problem, and what's wrong with the label. they just shipped another one that's number also cannot be found.



I had that issue with DHL here in the UK, so I simply brought it to the shop, I had the same issue with the number not working, when I called them forever in the waiting line. I would call Fedex, sometimes if they update stuff, things just don't work, I also get terribly nervous if I can't track stuff online.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gabs007 said:


> I had that issue with DHL here in the UK, so I simply brought it to the shop, I had the same issue with the number not working, when I called them forever in the waiting line. I would call Fedex, sometimes if they update stuff, things just don't work, I also get terribly nervous if I can't track stuff online.



this year VC lost my packages twice during one month, so I totally get why you're nervous. First problem was with Fedex - their carrier took the package and didn't scan it. my sister gave the package as I was out, so I couldn't control it. it never appeared and was never delivered that was $1300 Valentino bag. I never found it and Fedex refused to assist cause I didn't have any proofs of shipment, and that carrier never appeared again. Second time it was a pair of $500 shoes that I shipped it by myself using USPS as it was right after the first loss and I was scared to use Fedex. VC allows to use your own labels. so it was scanned, and it was delivered, but VC said they never received it though tracking said they did. they refused to compensate as it was my own label.


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> this year VC lost my packages twice during one month, so I totally get why you're nervous. First problem was with Fedex - their carrier took the package and didn't scan it. my sister gave the package as I was out, so I couldn't control it. it never appeared and was never delivered that was $1300 Valentino bag. I never found it and Fedex refused to assist cause I didn't have any proofs of shipment, and that carrier never appeared again. Second time it was a pair of $500 shoes that I shipped it by myself using USPS as it was right after the first loss and I was scared to use Fedex. VC allows to use your own labels. so it was scanned, and it was delivered, but VC said they never received it though tracking said they did. they refused to compensate as it was my own label.



I always use their label, here it is ParcelForce (via the post office) or DHL for direct shipping or items over 150, with PF you bring it to the post office and you get a receipt and with DHL, I now always bring it to the shop (one nearby) and ask for a signed receipt. 

If you used UPS and somebody signed for it, can't you sue them? I understand that they do not take responsibility for items lost in transit if you use your own label, but since it was received and signed by somebody, you can actually provide evidence that they got it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gabs007 said:


> since it was received and signed by somebody, you can actually provide evidence that they got it.


they don't care, they said they don't have it and stopped answering my e-mails. lesson learned
p.s. maybe I could sue them, but that was a wrong moment in my life to deal with it and I let it go. wasn't ready for extra stress in my life


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> they don't care, they said they don't have it and stopped answering my e-mails. lesson learned
> p.s. maybe I could sue them, but that was a wrong moment in my life to deal with it and I let it go. wasn't ready for extra stress in my life



If you have evidence and take it to a small court, it doesn't matter if they care or not, I assume that somebody there possibly nicked it, which is then their problem


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> Actually just very briefly checking on the progress of the house in France, but lost one of our dogs, what they thought was a vaccination resistant strain of kennel cough turned out to be a very aggressive lung cancer, he first really recovered well on antibiotics and steroids, then had a sudden relapse, such horrendous pleurisy that we grabbed him in the middle of the night and went to the emergency vet, they drained half a liter from his lungs and wanted to continue this for the next few days, we decided to bring him to our vet in the morning, as we suspected the emergency vet was more thinking about the 2K for the day and the treatment on top of it, our vet said it will be kinder to let him go as there is never a good outcome and it had filled up again, so we did that. No point making them suffer if there is no recovery, then a brief stint in the hospital with an adrenal crisis for myself. So I wasn't feeling to "up" for chatting and mainly just mopping around missing Monty and comforting hubby who also went a bit to pieces and Harvey who really misses his pal and has now decided to adopt the cat as his feline overlord and companion.


So sorry Gabs!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gabs007 said:


> If you have evidence and take it to a small court, it doesn't matter if they care or not, I assume that somebody there possibly nicked it, which is then their problem


just read about the dog - I went through the same recently, it'll be 2 months in a week since I let him go, he was almost 17 and it hurts. a lot. I feel you


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! I sold an item on VC, shipping from US. when I try to track the fedex label they provided me, it says This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender.
> usually  when I track their labels, I can see the address, the shipping time etc even before I ship. this time it looks like they didn't activate it and that it doesn't exist in Fedex system at all. I contacted VC, and they provided me the new one, which also cannot be tracked.
> so my question is - can you please check your fedex tracking numbers of the items you haven't shipped yet? does it show that the tracking number cannot be found too? or does it show some basic info like the address and delivery time?
> maybe it's just something new and now the tracking only shows information after it's scanned.
> I am just scared that when I ship it, the package will be gone and fedex.com will not show it as sent.





fashion_victim9 said:


> I contacted VC, and they provided me the new one, which also cannot be tracked. I don't think Fedex can do anything at this point till they see any movement. Maybe I'm just overreacting and it's gonna be ok when Fedex carrier comes to pick the package and scans it.





fashion_victim9 said:


> the problem is that when I used to sell something before and tracked provided label, it said that the label created, it showed the sender's and recipient's address and planned delivery day even BEFORE I shipped. when I track the label they provided me now, it shows that the number cannot be found. I can't even order free return pick-up I guess as I don't have any evidence that it is a return label generated by receiver.
> 
> I tried to explain them really hard on the phone, but they didn't understand what I say, what's the problem, and what's wrong with the label. they just shipped another one that's number also cannot be found.



I don’t use FedEx so I don’t know about them, but how it registers in the system just varies a lot between couriers.


Using VC’s labels from the UK, tracking information doesn’t start on Parcel Force labels with their tracking numbers until Parcel Force come to pick up the package from the Post Office where you drop it - which can be up to a couple of days if it’s at the weekend. So it’s normal there to get a “Package not found” message or similar at that point, until they pick up, unless you’ve gone to a main Post Office where they seem to pass things straight out to Parcel Force.  You get a Post Office receipt when you hand it over but no tracking yet.


When VC sends a DHL label, I don’t have one right now, but I think from memory it doesn’t show up until I use the waybill number to book the collection in with DHL either over the phone or online, or take it to a DHL drop off point, at which point it will say “Shipment information received”, then “Shipment picked up” once the driver takes and scans it.  Before booking the collection or dropping off, if I remember correctly, you’ll get something like “Your tracking query returned no results” on the tracking/waybill number until that point. It’s a different thing to the problem Gabs was having with the DHL system sometimes not taking the waybill number, that was a collection booking issue, not a tracking issue, I think?



fashion_victim9 said:


> this year VC lost my packages twice during one month, so I totally get why you're nervous. First problem was with Fedex - their carrier took the package and didn't scan it. my sister gave the package as I was out, so I couldn't control it. it never appeared and was never delivered that was $1300 Valentino bag. I never found it and Fedex refused to assist cause I didn't have any proofs of shipment, and that carrier never appeared again. Second time it was a pair of $500 shoes that I shipped it by myself using USPS as it was right after the first loss and I was scared to use Fedex. VC allows to use your own labels. so it was scanned, and it was delivered, but VC said they never received it though tracking said they did. they refused to compensate as it was my own label.



Oh, what a disaster. I’m really sorry you lost out so badly with those two parcels. I think the difficulty with it is that in neither case is it possible to be definitive that it was VC that lost the parcel?


They should and do take responsibility if one disappeared on their label, but they’d say it’s the sender’s responsibility first to ensure they get a proof of shipping, or there’s no evidence it did disappear after shipping and they can’t claim on their insurance. I now always make sure I see the item scanned at collection, I (nicely) won’t let the courier go till they’ve scanned it in front of me or given me/signed a receipt.  If it’s a Parcel Force label, I don’t like the time lag at the Post Office before Parcel Force picks up from there and the tracking begins, but at least I get a basic Post Office receipt. All very frustrating though. I would think that with a good, regular customer/seller they ought to use a little discretion and trust you and make a goodwill gesture, but I don’t suppose they are obliged to, and we just don’t know how many people they get trying it on.  (ETA: Which I am absolutely in no way implying that you were!!)


The second instance shows the unfortunate worst case scenario with not using their label.  I can understand not trusting FedEx (I do not trust UPS an inch), and I’ve sometimes thought of using/been tempted to use my own more trusted method for making returns to online retailers, but the minute you don’t use the label VC supplies, they’re no longer responsible, it’s not on their insurance. So get VC’s label, get proof of collection or dropping off, then it’s their responsibility if the item gets lost and you’ll still get paid. That signature sadly in reality doesn’t prove it was delivered there - and I agree it _should_ mean that - but if it had been on their label, they’d have had to take responsibility for it and chase it up with their shipping insurance. You got caught in between USPS and VC, and using your own label absolves VC of the responsibility, unfortunately.  Every company that takes returns always stipulates that if you don’t use their label, it’s your responsibility, so I’d never risk it.  Those labels they send have all the item references necessary for the next stage in the process on them, and I imagine their warehouse is pretty massive and busy, so anything that arrives outside the system is more at risk of getting lost.  I’m not sure that VC could be held legally responsible even if a rogue employee signed and took the parcel; that would be an individual criminal thing rather than VC’s responsibility, I would think?  Whether the employee could be considered representative of them when committing a criminal act (only conjecture such a thing could have happened)? Or at the very least a grey area. I’ve actually had UPS claim on more than one occasion they have my signature when they’ve just left a parcel on my doorstep when I wasn’t even in. They just did a squiggle. Someone could just as easily have signed and taken the parcel away, so it could be the courier who did it, or the courier left it impatiently (like UPS round here), left it outside a door, someone else took it. It happens. You’d think it wouldn’t be worth them risking their job, but who knows. The advantage of using the label supplied is that it’s their responsibility after that, so long as you have your proof of shipping.


You’ve had a couple of really unfortunate experiences there but I think it’s the exception rather than the rule. I’ve sent dozens and dozens of items to VC now using their labels, and never has a single one gone missing. A small order of mine went missing in the French postal system once on the way from the seller, and they promptly contacted me and refunded.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Hahahaha! That’s right, we are kindred spirits! Painkillers and late nights do not lead to giving good advice or to practical designer purchases. When I read over my comment in the light of day I had no idea what I was thinking, but I’m so glad you came in time to give good information!


I can’t take the credit for that, @MoncaM did the honours!  I was too busy hoping you were right ... !

I keep putting items up on VC and realising I’ve made crazy mistakes in the description - nothing misleading, just things that make me sound totally insane.  Well, I expect I am really, I spend SO much time trying to make sure I’ve sorted out EVERY detail and got EVERYTHING exactly sussed out both here and on my VC listings, it’s bound to spill over into insanity sometime  Or do you ever have those times where you didn’t notice you’d left something really embarrassing in the background of an item photo ... ?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Actually just very briefly checking on the progress of the house in France, but lost one of our dogs, what they thought was a vaccination resistant strain of kennel cough turned out to be a very aggressive lung cancer, he first really recovered well on antibiotics and steroids, then had a sudden relapse, such horrendous pleurisy that we grabbed him in the middle of the night and went to the emergency vet, they drained half a liter from his lungs and wanted to continue this for the next few days, we decided to bring him to our vet in the morning, as we suspected the emergency vet was more thinking about the 2K for the day and the treatment on top of it, our vet said it will be kinder to let him go as there is never a good outcome and it had filled up again, so we did that. No point making them suffer if there is no recovery, then a brief stint in the hospital with an adrenal crisis for myself. So I wasn't feeling to "up" for chatting and mainly just mopping around missing Monty and comforting hubby who also went a bit to pieces and Harvey who really misses his pal and has now decided to adopt the cat as his feline overlord and companion.


Oh Gabs, so sorry. I knew he was ill; I’m sad this is how it worked out. It’s such an awful wrench but of course we have to do the right thing by them. I have never had a dog, but I have had cats and other pets, and you miss them desperately when they go. I’m sure you made Monty a very happy soul for all the time he was with you. And I hope you are recovered from the dip in your health. Things seem to come along all at once sometimes. Love to you, your husband, Harvey and his cat-in-charge x


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> just read about the dog - I went through the same recently, it'll be 2 months in a week since I let him go, he was almost 17 and it hurts. a lot. I feel you


Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better and are able to look back and cherish the memories in a while.


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> I can’t take the credit for that, @MoncaM did the honours!  I was too busy hoping you were right ... !
> 
> I keep putting items up on VC and realising I’ve made crazy mistakes in the description - nothing misleading, just things that make me sound totally insane.  Well, I expect I am really, I spend SO much time trying to make sure I’ve sorted out EVERY detail and got EVERYTHING exactly sussed out both here and on my VC listings, it’s bound to spill over into insanity sometime  Or do you ever have those times where you didn’t notice you’d left something really embarrassing in the background of an item photo ... ?


Same here! I try to be really careful with my listings and read over the text multiple times before submitting, but I still feel like every third or fourth item I end up emailing customer service to make a change to the listing description because I have some missing detail!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> When VC sends a DHL label, I don’t have one right now, but I think from memory it doesn’t show up until I use the waybill number to book the collection in with DHL either over the phone or online, or take it to a DHL drop off point, at which point it will say “Shipment information received”, then “Shipment picked up” once the driver takes and scans it. Before booking the collection or dropping off, if I remember correctly, you’ll get something like “Your tracking query returned no results” on the tracking/waybill number until that point. It’s a different thing to the problem Gabs was having with the DHL system sometimes not taking the waybill number, that was a collection booking issue, not a tracking issue, I think?



It is both, with DHL I can't seem to book online and their phone service is a disaster, so I take it to the shop that's nearby, then often the tracking doesn't work...

VC is also super super slow, they got an item since Thursday, tracking on ParcelForce shows it was delivered to them, they send me reminders, now crazy person is back, I had 2 dresses that were almost identical, you know the stuff where you go "Oh yes, this is so me and I want a spare one" and then you get an allergy to cashmere, one sold within 3 hours of it being live, so I put the other one on as well and get the "Please lower your price" with a suggestion of 60, errr for a Balenciaga dress that was never worn, had tags and where the almost same one (just different length sleeves and worn twice) sold for 250 in a heartbeat? I think one of their online people is a total loon, left over when people didn't want to list due to the price dumping. Usually not much of an issue with them, they tend to accept reasonable listings, but if loonybin is working, you can tell. That person must be costing them so much business, I tend to lower my price then by just 1 and it usually gets accepted


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> I don’t use FedEx so I don’t know about them, but how it registers in the system just varies a lot between couriers.
> 
> 
> Using VC’s labels from the UK, tracking information doesn’t start on Parcel Force labels with their tracking numbers until Parcel Force come to pick up the package from the Post Office where you drop it - which can be up to a couple of days if it’s at the weekend. So it’s normal there to get a “Package not found” message or similar at that point, until they pick up, unless you’ve gone to a main Post Office where they seem to pass things straight out to Parcel Force.  You get a Post Office receipt when you hand it over but no tracking yet.
> 
> 
> When VC sends a DHL label, I don’t have one right now, but I think from memory it doesn’t show up until I use the waybill number to book the collection in with DHL either over the phone or online, or take it to a DHL drop off point, at which point it will say “Shipment information received”, then “Shipment picked up” once the driver takes and scans it.  Before booking the collection or dropping off, if I remember correctly, you’ll get something like “Your tracking query returned no results” on the tracking/waybill number until that point. It’s a different thing to the problem Gabs was having with the DHL system sometimes not taking the waybill number, that was a collection booking issue, not a tracking issue, I think?
> .



I only compare how it used to be with Fedex labels provided by VC and what I have now.
it used to show that the label was created, I could see the sender's information, planned day of shipment and delivery etc.
the question is not how it works with Fedex in common, but how it works with VC Fedex labels. I always could see some information even when the package is not shipped. Now it shows that the tracking number can't be found which is very unusual. not for Fedex itself, but for VC labels. so I wonder if there are some changes in their label creation routine or if they forgot to activate / register my particular label.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Oh Gabs, so sorry. I knew he was ill; I’m sad this is how it worked out. It’s such an awful wrench but of course we have to do the right thing by them. I have never had a dog, but I have had cats and other pets, and you miss them desperately when they go. I’m sure you made Monty a very happy soul for all the time he was with you. And I hope you are recovered from the dip in your health. Things seem to come along all at once sometimes. Love to you, your husband, Harvey and his cat-in-charge x



Tbh I got so scared when they told me it might be Addison's and need to take hydrocortisol, I thought I would balloon (had a bad experience with cortisone as a teenager after an accident with a head wound) and it would upset the whole balance of everything, so I tried to ignore it and play ostrich, the excuses I found for shaking and fainting, I basically lived on glucose tablets to avoid falling over and ate insane amounts of licorice, then at one point every crease on my skin turned really dark (like somebody putting fake bake on and it totally sinks into the skin) and I shed skin in layers so I ended up looking like a mummy ready to crack, H had read up on it, called my endo who said "A&E NOW or it will be a crisis" and luckily there was a very sweet nurse there who has it herself, she explained that if you take the meds, it can be kept in check, that it won't turn me into a massive blob as with Addison's you don't get the cortisone side effects, as it just replaces what your body doesn't produce and stops you from burning off all the blood sugar. It is under control now, I know that I need to drink a ton of water, and that for me salt is actually good, that I have to have regular small meals through the day and if there is something like losing Monty, I need to double up the dose, same as when I am getting a cold or anything. Inconvenient but doable, time to put the big girl panties on be a "girlie swot" and deal with it.

Of course I am still missing Montyboos, but we gave him a lot of good years and there was nothing else we could have done for him, and since Harvey is now super clingy because he misses the company of his friend and stroppy feline overlord is fickle and only lets himself be nuzzled by his dog slave when it suits him, I'm usually dealing with 45 kilos of Dobie trying to be a lapdog and needing hugs. His behaviour has totally changed, even dogs he never liked and where they grumbled at each other when they saw each other, he is now trying to befriend. It must be much harder for him, we can understand what happened, for him he's all of a sudden alone.

Losing a pet and dealing with the grief is the price we pay for their unconditional love, and if I am honest, I rather bury them than worry about leaving them behind and not knowing if somebody is going to care for them.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> I only compare how it used to be with Fedex labels provided by VC and what I have now.
> it used to show that the label was created, I could see the sender's information, planned day of shipment and delivery etc.
> the question is not how it works with Fedex in common, but how it works with VC Fedex labels. I always could see some information even when the package is not shipped. Now it shows that the tracking number can't be found which is very unusual. not for Fedex itself, but for VC labels. so I wonder if there are some changes in their label creation routine or if they forgot to activate / register my particular label.


Do you know if it shows up once you’ve booked the collection?  I know basically that’s the question you’re asking because you want the reassurance after your precious FedEx one went missing with no tracking in collection, but that sounds like it could be a problem with the single driver at FedEx, who should really sort that out for you because it seems really strange that the driver hasn’t been seen since by you. 

If tracking now does show as soon as collection or drop off occurs and if as you think it might be the case that it’s a change in the way VC and Fedex work together, and not a change in the way Fedex works with all return labels (I notice that all the labels I get from VC are classified by the couriers as a ‘returns’ service), I’m wondering if either VC or FedEx have changed what they do to match what happens here with the DHL and Post Office labels for a logistical reason? 

The label gets generated immediately an item is sold. If it shows up in tracking as soon as the label is created, and then the seller doesn’t ship (as some annoying sellers do) or cancels the order, then there’s some tracking hanging in mid air in perpetuity and it might be difficult for the system to be programmed not to recognise that package as ‘on the way’ in the item tracking on VC itself, when other couriers only show tracking when a collection is booked or an item is physically collected.  So my guess would be they have done this to keep non-shipped packages off the system, and keep the VC item tracking in line across all couriers, and it could have been done by either VC or FedEx to keep it tidier.  It could be coinciding with VC’s introduction of the direct shipping programme, which has probably meant a more complex tracking situation overall for them and may have prompted a rationalisation of the programming?

I think if you’re worried that the same thing as before will happen with FedEx then the answer is to use the label, but insist the courier scans the package at your door and shows you the tracking has begun, or if they won’t (and I think I’d complain to FedEx about it if they do that because it totally undermines the security of the service) I’d ‘politely’ take a photo of me handing over of the package to the courier, or take a discreet video on my phone as proof if something goes missing. 

It’s an awful thing to lose out on two expensive items as you have, with little chance of resolution, extremely bad luck. I think I’d be taking it higher at FedEx on the first one. If the package was collected by their driver but he didn’t scan, they are failing to protect you from a dishonest employee and, unlike the USPS delivery where it’s unfortunately hard to see what happened at the other end, it’s a situation where someone you know physically handed over the item, and that is solid evidence FedEx did something wrong. I don’t think I’d leave it at them saying they have no proof it was handed over, when the exact problem is that their driver did not give you that proof. 

I sympathise though and get it if you’ve got too much else going on to chase it much; I’ve let things go on occasion with other companies for that sort of reason.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I got so scared when they told me it might be Addison's and need to take hydrocortisol, I thought I would balloon (had a bad experience with cortisone as a teenager after an accident with a head wound) and it would upset the whole balance of everything, so I tried to ignore it and play ostrich, the excuses I found for shaking and fainting, I basically lived on glucose tablets to avoid falling over and ate insane amounts of licorice, then at one point every crease on my skin turned really dark (like somebody putting fake bake on and it totally sinks into the skin) and I shed skin in layers so I ended up looking like a mummy ready to crack, H had read up on it, called my endo who said "A&E NOW or it will be a crisis" and luckily there was a very sweet nurse there who has it herself, she explained that if you take the meds, it can be kept in check, that it won't turn me into a massive blob as with Addison's you don't get the cortisone side effects, as it just replaces what your body doesn't produce and stops you from burning off all the blood sugar. It is under control now, I know that I need to drink a ton of water, and that for me salt is actually good, that I have to have regular small meals through the day and if there is something like losing Monty, I need to double up the dose, same as when I am getting a cold or anything. Inconvenient but doable, time to put the big girl panties on be a "girlie swot" and deal with it.
> 
> Of course I am still missing Montyboos, but we gave him a lot of good years and there was nothing else we could have done for him, and since Harvey is now super clingy because he misses the company of his friend and stroppy feline overlord is fickle and only lets himself be nuzzled by his dog slave when it suits him, I'm usually dealing with 45 kilos of Dobie trying to be a lapdog and needing hugs. His behaviour has totally changed, even dogs he never liked and where they grumbled at each other when they saw each other, he is now trying to befriend. It must be much harder for him, we can understand what happened, for him he's all of a sudden alone.
> 
> Losing a pet and dealing with the grief is the price we pay for their unconditional love, and if I am honest, I rather bury them than worry about leaving them behind and not knowing if somebody is going to care for them.


You’ve had a lot of bad luck with your health. I hope with taking the steroids etc now it really improves for you. x


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> Same here! I try to be really careful with my listings and read over the text multiple times before submitting, but I still feel like every third or fourth item I end up emailing customer service to make a change to the listing description because I have some missing detail!


I do that and wince at how fed up they must be getting with me doing it!  I expect we’re not the only ones though, in reality. Better correct it than be left with a problem at QC because of a tiny error.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> Do you know if it shows up once you’ve booked the collection?  I know basically that’s the question you’re asking because you want the reassurance after your precious FedEx one went missing with no tracking in collection, but that sounds like it could be a problem with the single driver at FedEx, who should really sort that out for you because it seems really strange that the driver hasn’t been seen since by you.
> 
> If tracking now does show as soon as collection or drop off occurs and if as you think it might be the case that it’s a change in the way VC and Fedex work together, and not a change in the way Fedex works with all return labels (I notice that all the labels I get from VC are classified by the couriers as a ‘returns’ service), I’m wondering if either VC or FedEx have changed what they do to match what happens here with the DHL and Post Office labels for a logistical reason?
> 
> The label gets generated immediately an item is sold. If it shows up in tracking as soon as the label is created, and then the seller doesn’t ship (as some annoying sellers do) or cancels the order, then there’s some tracking hanging in mid air in perpetuity and it might be difficult for the system to be programmed not to recognise that package as ‘on the way’ in the item tracking on VC itself, when other couriers only show tracking when a collection is booked or an item is physically collected.  So my guess would be they have done this to keep non-shipped packages off the system, and keep the VC item tracking in line across all couriers, and it could have been done by either VC or FedEx to keep it tidier.  It could be coinciding with VC’s introduction of the direct shipping programme, which has probably meant a more complex tracking situation overall for them and may have prompted a rationalisation of the programming?
> 
> I think if you’re worried that the same thing as before will happen with FedEx then the answer is to use the label, but insist the courier scans the package at your door and shows you the tracking has begun, or if they won’t (and I think I’d complain to FedEx about it if they do that because it totally undermines the security of the service) I’d ‘politely’ take a photo of me handing over of the package to the courier, or take a discreet video on my phone as proof if something goes missing.
> 
> It’s an awful thing to lose out on two expensive items as you have, with little chance of resolution, extremely bad luck. I think I’d be taking it higher at FedEx on the first one. If the package was collected by their driver but he didn’t scan, they are failing to protect you from a dishonest employee and, unlike the USPS delivery where it’s unfortunately hard to see what happened at the other end, it’s a situation where someone you know physically handed over the item, and that is solid evidence FedEx did something wrong. I don’t think I’d leave it at them saying they have no proof it was handed over, when the exact problem is that their driver did not give you that proof.
> 
> I sympathise though and get it if you’ve got too much else going on to chase it much; I’ve let things go on occasion with other companies for that sort of reason.



thanks for your support and advises! I will certainly make sure that the Fedex worker scans it. 

Do you know if it shows up once you’ve booked the collection?   - no, it used to show up once they generated a label, and now it doesn't. when I tried to explain the difference to VC on the phone, their customer support representative (who could hardly speak English) just didn't get what I want from her and what exactly is wrong


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> Do you know if it shows up once you’ve booked the collection?  I know basically that’s the question you’re asking because you want the reassurance after your precious FedEx one went missing with no tracking in collection, but that sounds like it could be a problem with the single driver at FedEx, who should really sort that out for you because it seems really strange that the driver hasn’t been seen since by you.
> 
> If tracking now does show as soon as collection or drop off occurs and if as you think it might be the case that it’s a change in the way VC and Fedex work together, and not a change in the way Fedex works with all return labels (I notice that all the labels I get from VC are classified by the couriers as a ‘returns’ service), I’m wondering if either VC or FedEx have changed what they do to match what happens here with the DHL and Post Office labels for a logistical reason?
> 
> The label gets generated immediately an item is sold. If it shows up in tracking as soon as the label is created, and then the seller doesn’t ship (as some annoying sellers do) or cancels the order, then there’s some tracking hanging in mid air in perpetuity and it might be difficult for the system to be programmed not to recognise that package as ‘on the way’ in the item tracking on VC itself, when other couriers only show tracking when a collection is booked or an item is physically collected.  So my guess would be they have done this to keep non-shipped packages off the system, and keep the VC item tracking in line across all couriers, and it could have been done by either VC or FedEx to keep it tidier.  It could be coinciding with VC’s introduction of the direct shipping programme, which has probably meant a more complex tracking situation overall for them and may have prompted a rationalisation of the programming?
> 
> I think if you’re worried that the same thing as before will happen with FedEx then the answer is to use the label, but insist the courier scans the package at your door and shows you the tracking has begun, or if they won’t (and I think I’d complain to FedEx about it if they do that because it totally undermines the security of the service) I’d ‘politely’ take a photo of me handing over of the package to the courier, or take a discreet video on my phone as proof if something goes missing.
> 
> It’s an awful thing to lose out on two expensive items as you have, with little chance of resolution, extremely bad luck. I think I’d be taking it higher at FedEx on the first one. If the package was collected by their driver but he didn’t scan, they are failing to protect you from a dishonest employee and, unlike the USPS delivery where it’s unfortunately hard to see what happened at the other end, it’s a situation where someone you know physically handed over the item, and that is solid evidence FedEx did something wrong. I don’t think I’d leave it at them saying they have no proof it was handed over, when the exact problem is that their driver did not give you that proof.
> 
> I sympathise though and get it if you’ve got too much else going on to chase it much; I’ve let things go on occasion with other companies for that sort of reason.



also I am not sure that now the pickup service for return labels will work at all, how can Fedex know it's a return pre-paid label if they don't have any information about it? I was trying to order pick up for Friday, nobody showed up. I don't know if it's a coincidence (sometimes I have to order pickup 2 or 3 days before they come), or if they came for a reason I mentioned above. I will try Monday and let you all know if it worked and if it tracked properly after picking up.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks for your support and advises! I will certainly make sure that the Fedex worker scans it.
> 
> Do you know if it shows up once you’ve booked the collection?   - no, it used to show up once they generated a label, and now it doesn't. when I tried to explain the difference to VC on the phone, their customer support representative (who could hardly speak English) just didn't get what I want from her and what exactly is wrong


It’s true sometimes things get lost in translation!
I understand tracking used to show up when they generated the label, though what I mean really is they may have changed that, to be more accurate for VC’s systems, because the label being generated happens the moment the item is sold, and does _not_ in itself mean a collection is booked (or even that the seller is ever going to ship the item), or at least that’s the case with with DHL and Parcel Force or UPS.  So I think maybe *that* is a possible point something shows up for you on tracking now: as something like ‘Shipment information received’, after you have contacted FedEx to book your collection, or taken to a FedEx drop-off point?  Maybe this is a change from how it used to work for you. If it doesn’t show up then it should show up once scanned by the driver, I imagine .... anyone here use the FedEx service for this and can enlighten us?

it won’t necessarily be the same service format as FedEx has with other companies and VC could have changed the FedEx service they use if tracking previously showed as soon as a label was generated because it doesn’t accurately reflect the status of a shipment that might not be shipped by the seller, I guess.

I wouldn’t actually ever expect to see tracking only because a label has been generated on a third party’s account such as VC’s.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> also I am not sure that now the pickup service for return labels will work at all, how can Fedex know it's a return pre-paid label if they don't have any information about it? I was trying to order pick up for Friday, nobody showed up. I don't know if it's a coincidence (sometimes I have to order pickup 2 or 3 days before they come), or if they came for a reason I mentioned above. I will try Monday and let you all know if it worked and if it tracked properly after picking up.


FedEx has all the information of the type of label being generated because of VC having an account with them, if it’s VC’s label, and they have that particular arrangement with VC for that type of service, and the number on the label is allocated to the shipment (but not activated until I’ve arranged collection or drop-off). In the UK those labels appear as return labels just because VC has set up its account that way in collaboration with DHL or other courier.  I don’t know if their arrangement with FedEx is the same, but it’ll be some set-up which accommodates the general kind of services FedEx offers and what has been negotiated with VC, I imagine.

The booking issue you had, I guess, is a FedEx issue.  Hope it all goes ok and look forward to hearing the progress


----------



## hijulisa

Hello!
Does anyone know if VC still offers payment plans? I don't see the option or info available anywhere on the website.  I saw that on page 1 they used to offer payment plans but that was in 2012 lol.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabs007

hijulisa said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone know if VC still offers payment plans? I don't see the option or info available anywhere on the website.  I saw that on page 1 they used to offer payment plans but that was in 2012 lol.
> Thanks in advance!



I looked, they seem to still do it

https://www.vestiairecollective.com/financing.shtml

However their telephone helpline drives me nuts, somebody bought an item but wanted it to shipped to a different address, rang them up to say I am OK printing out the label again but I am only using the address label they provide, can they check with the buyer (not shipping to some address that isn't provided by VC) and the woman on the phone spoke such rudimentary English, I thought we can try French, she wasn't French, we ended up settling on Spanish, she said she is going to check, I should hang on, then hung up.... What the hell?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I looked, they seem to still do it
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/financing.shtml
> 
> However their telephone helpline drives me nuts, somebody bought an item but wanted it to shipped to a different address, rang them up to say I am OK printing out the label again but I am only using the address label they provide, can they check with the buyer (not shipping to some address that isn't provided by VC) and the woman on the phone spoke such rudimentary English, I thought we can try French, she wasn't French, we ended up settling on Spanish, she said she is going to check, I should hang on, then hung up.... What the hell?


Aargh. Maybe it got cut off by mistake? 

I’d cancel the sale.  VC is very unlikely to be able/happy to provide a different label, it’s all automatically generated and I doubt they’ll be happy to override it even if they can. I’d just tell the buyer you can only ship to the address on the account at the time of sale.  If they are not happy with that, cancel.  It’s dodgy for the buyer to ask otherwise.  Could even be somebody using someone else’s account.  You won’t lose your badge for cancelling the sale as long as you cancel within 5 days of the purchase.


----------



## Annie J

hijulisa said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone know if VC still offers payment plans? I don't see the option or info available anywhere on the website.  I saw that on page 1 they used to offer payment plans but that was in 2012 lol.
> Thanks in advance!


I can see the ‘Splitit’ option for instalments via MasterCard or Visa credit cards on some items and you can click for more info too.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Aargh. Maybe it got cut off by mistake?
> 
> I’d cancel the sale.  VC is very unlikely to be able/happy to provide a different label, it’s all automatically generated and I doubt they’ll be happy to override it even if they can. I’d just tell the buyer you can only ship to the address on the account at the time of sale.  If they are not happy with that, cancel.  It’s dodgy for the buyer to ask otherwise.  Could even be somebody using someone else’s account.  You won’t lose your badge for cancelling the sale as long as you cancel within 5 days of the purchase.



Sending it to the address provided, same town, it might be she wanted it delivered somewhere else


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Sending it to the address provided, same town, it might be she wanted it delivered somewhere else


You mean you’re going to use the label already provided, or you think it’s probably genuine because the second address is the same town?

I know, it could be a request in good faith, but everything’s meant to go to the address on record, and in my view it’s not a very reasonable buyer request for this sort of transaction with a middleman.  VC would have to check with the account holder that it’s really her, probably get her to change the shipping address on her account at least temporarily, reset the sale to generate a new label etc.  I mean, it’s worth a try, but it’s got to be done by the buyer, not by you, because only she can prove it’s the right person at a different address.  She needs to alter her account and ask VC if they’ll generate a new label; I’d tell her you can only do it if she sorts it out with VC before the 5 days are up.  If she wanted to do this she should really have edited her shipping address before purchasing. She could always change it back again if she only wants to do it this time. If she can’t get them to offer a new label, or if she doesn’t get back to you within 5 days of the sale, I would cancel for sure.

An alternative would be (assuming she is in conversation with you), you could cancel the sale, resubmit the item to VC, she changes her shipping address on the account and watches for the item to come back online to buy quickly before someone else does.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> You mean you’re going to use the label already provided, or you think it’s probably genuine because the second address is the same town?
> 
> I know, it could be a request in good faith, but everything’s meant to go to the address on record, and in my view it’s not a very reasonable buyer request for this sort of transaction with a middleman.  VC would have to check with the account holder that it’s really her, probably get her to change the shipping address on her account at least temporarily, reset the sale to generate a new label etc.  I mean, it’s worth a try, but it’s got to be done by the buyer, not by you, because only she can prove it’s the right person at a different address.  She needs to alter her account and ask VC if they’ll generate a new label; I’d tell her you can only do it if she sorts it out with VC before the 5 days are up.  If she wanted to do this she should really have edited her shipping address before purchasing. She could always change it back again if she only wants to do it this time. If she can’t get them to offer a new label, or if she doesn’t get back to you within 5 days of the sale, I would cancel for sure.
> 
> An alternative would be (assuming she is in conversation with you), you could cancel the sale, resubmit the item to VC, she changes her shipping address on the account and watches for the item to come back online to buy quickly before someone else does.



She said she needs it urgently for a party and wanted it delivered to her mom's address as mom is always in, gave her the tracking and suggested her mom goes to her place and accepts the parcel for her as she can see which day it will be delivered


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> She said she needs it urgently for a party and wanted it delivered to her mom's address as mom is always in, gave her the tracking and suggested her mom goes to her place and accepts the parcel for her as she can see which day it will be delivered


I think that’s the wise choice for sure. I don’t think it’s your responsibility to help this person get a dress in time for a party. There was a way she could have sorted this out before buying. And anyone can invent a plausible story as to why they want a different shipping address. She could very well be someone who lives in the same town, have picked up someone’s phone open on the VC app in a local bar, for all we know, ordered something on their account, kept the phone ... Who knows?  I think you’re right to use the label provided and she can make arrangements.  Alternatively, cancel. Her choice.  VC wouldn’t be wise themselves to give a new label without the account being amended by the buyer properly using her own log-in.

I take it this is direct shipping?
ETA Doh!  Daft question, of course it’s direct shipping, otherwise you’d be shipping to VC anyway


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I think that’s the wise choice for sure. I don’t think it’s your responsibility to help this person get a dress in time for a party. There was a way she could have sorted this out before buying. And anyone can invent a plausible story as to why they want a different shipping address. She could very well be someone who lives in the same town, have picked up someone’s phone open on the VC app in a local bar, for all we know, ordered something on their account, kept the phone ... Who knows?  I think you’re right to use the label provided and she can make arrangements.  Alternatively, cancel. Her choice.  VC wouldn’t be wise themselves to give a new label without the account being amended by the buyer properly using her own log-in.
> 
> I take it this is direct shipping?
> ETA Doh!  Daft question, of course it’s direct shipping, otherwise you’d be shipping to VC anyway



I found it odd that she put the other address on VC where everybody can see it, but they removed it now


----------



## Annie J

If it’s not a fraud thing, it sounds like she’s probably just a little naïve. You’re protecting her from herself if nothing else by not acting on her request.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> If it’s not a fraud thing, it sounds like she’s probably just a little naïve. You’re protecting her from herself if nothing else by not acting on her request.



I can't see her profile, maybe she is totally new to it?


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I can't see her profile, maybe she is totally new to it?


That’s odd, you should be able to see it even if she’s new.  It would just show that she hasn’t got anything for sale if she’s totally new, but it would be there. You’re clicking on the Vestiaire profile pic next to the sale notification which shows you who bought it?  Or on her profile pic next to her messages to you on your item page? If those are  not working as usual I think they might have deleted her account.


----------



## Gabs007

I really do not have that on the laptop


----------



## Gabs007

They also seem to be having massive delays when it comes to QC, they claim 3 days but one item they have for 5 days now


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I really do not have that on the laptop


Oh, I didn’t realise it worked differently on the website. I find that quite handy on the app, because I can leave a message for someone who has bought or  ‘favourited’ or wish-listed one of my items on an item in their profile (if they have anything for sale), because they might not see it if I just leave a message on the item they’re interested in/ have bought. Did she ever favourite or wish list the item?  I think if you look in ‘News’ on your account on the website you can click on her profile there. I don’t expect it matters much to you now, the sale’s done and you’re shipping with the original label. It’s quite interesting though, to see if she’s evaporated!



Gabs007 said:


> They also seem to be having massive delays when it comes to QC, they claim 3 days but one item they have for 5 days now


Maybe it varies between brands?  I think they have different checkers for different brands or values. Maybe there’s a backlog on some. I’ve sold a lot recently and I haven’t had hitches so far, or at least I can only think of a couple over the last month or two where it was slower. I think they aim for three days max but I suppose there are delays sometimes.




You know what you were saying about thinking there was one person valuing too low then you came back £1 lower and they accepted it? I think that’s just because they’ve changed how they assess the pricing. I’m not sure there’s a person involved at all at the first stage, unless simply in data input. The first email that comes with a lower price suggestion than the one you wanted has changed, now saying the algorithm predicts what will get you a quick sale based on past sales of similar items, _but_ that the final decision on price is yours. I’ve found if I go back with something much nearer my original price than their suggestion, it gets accepted pretty immediately, when previously there might have been two or three tries before an agreed price.  So at that stage they are accepting my decision on price ...

... _But_ the email also now says that accepting the lower price suggestion means the item will be more visible online, i.e. they’re putting the best bargains higher up than the higher priced versions of the same thing, which might be annoying, but there’s an argument for it, and I expect a price somewhere in the middle gets a bit more of a boost than something high that I originally suggested, judging by how many likes and wish-listings I’m getting at the moment. So it looks like they are accepting it when you stick more or less to your price, but are offering greater visibility if you go with theirs or compromise.  I think that’s fair enough and logical _to an extent.  _

I think they’re trying to reduce the amount of stuff sitting unsold for months and even years (and I have to admit I’ve had to reduce things I priced higher to their suggested level before I could sell them on several occasions, but I wanted to try higher first). An item second hand is only ever worth what someone will pay for it, regardless of its quality or original price first hand. But on the other hand an algorithm is only as good as the data input, and if it’s not just fully automatic when an item is first submitted by a seller, but relies on someone on curation inputting data about it, they could fail to input all relevant data, or even just make a typo, resulting in a too-low price. The algorithm could also over-average out values. So then the trouble comes I think when the algorithm can’t tell the difference between premium and bog-standard items from the same brand, and the averaging out is really extreme.  It probably works most of the time, but it doesn’t work well for some items. I would think that with enormous amount of stuff they have coming in every day, they can’t hope to do it all individually unless they have thousands of employees, which I don’t believe they do.  But you can still get close to your original price accepted because that’s policy now by the looks of it, which is something both of us felt was fairer in the past. Sometimes I’d rather wait for a sale at my higher price than go too low for a quick sale. It just depends on the item.


----------



## Gabs007

Tbh if I am selling a high end item for their suggested price, it is a joke, if I get more on eBay, why would I go through them? But I don't think it is automated, I listed several items of the same brand and one or two of them they came back with the totally stupid suggestions. I would assume a lot of people simply sell somewhere else than deal with that.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh if I am selling a high end item for their suggested price, it is a joke, if I get more on eBay, why would I go through them? But I don't think it is automated, I listed several items of the same brand and one or two of them they came back with the totally stupid suggestions. I would assume a lot of people simply sell somewhere else than deal with that.


Well, you know I _totally_ agree about not selling for a crazy price, but I’d still prefer not to go through the hassles eBay involves, and on the whole you won’t have to sell for a crazily low price unless the item just doesn’t sell higher and you chose to reduce it, because they will accept your counter-suggestion on price pretty quickly now. They never used to say that the final price is your decision as they do in those emails now. I think actually in the first instance it _is_ automatically generated now with VC, it’s what they’ve said, but my thinking was, if the algorithm requires more than automatic input at that point, and an employee puts in the wrong info even just making a single figure typo, it could result in very wrong suggestions at the first hurdle. You can imagine that happening very easily if they’re ploughing through a whole heap of submissions. But as they seem to be readily accepting counter-suggestions pretty much immediately now it maybe isn’t such a problem as it might seem, and actually addresses the feeling we had about having to price too low in the past. On every initial price suggestion from them I’ve countered, my price has been accepted with no further negotiation even when very close to my original price, as with your £1 lower. It might mean being a bit lower in the listings and slightly less visible, which doesn’t seem to have been a problem for me so far, as I’m getting those likes and sales on some items I stuck to pretty much the same as my original price. Others, I’ve had to reduce a lot before people show interest and I kind of expect it would have been the same wherever I was selling.  Unfortunately sometimes it’s just true that however great the item originally, it won’t sell higher anywhere. Things lose value so quickly. Not always though, for sure.


----------



## Gabs007

But if something has cost me 2 to 3K a few months ago, before I take their suggestion to sell it for 40, I think I don't bother at all, sometimes they are really trying to take the proverbial...

I tend to list the items across several platforms, stopped listing on Rebelle because they were so weird and because they raised their commission so drastically, oddly enough people would pay more for items on Rebelle, don't really know why.... I found that different platforms tend to attract different people, on some you get more for items that sit on another like sour beer.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> But if something has cost me 2 to 3K a few months ago, before I take their suggestion to sell it for 40, I think I don't bother at all, sometimes they are really trying to take the proverbial...
> 
> I tend to list the items across several platforms, stopped listing on Rebelle because they were so weird and because they raised their commission so drastically, oddly enough people would pay more for items on Rebelle, don't really know why.... I found that different platforms tend to attract different people, on some you get more for items that sit on another like sour beer.



Well that sounds pretty awful, I’ve never had them suggest anything like as low as that on such a recent and expensive item. £40 on a recent £2K to £3K item?  I suppose someone might have missed off a zero by mistake. £400 sounds a more likely suggestion; I’d negotiate for more than that and it seems they’d accept my counter suggestion straight away now, but I am realistic that people don’t generally pay much more than that except for real collector’s items or high end bags.  I’d definitely email management about a £40 offer on such an item, they can’t conceivably want that going on. It would make no sense at all for them, they want those items on the website. Something must need adjustment in that algorithm or in the data input if it’s producing such an egregious suggestion.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Well that sounds pretty awful, I’ve never had them suggest anything like as low as that on such a recent and expensive item. £40 on a recent £2K to £3K item?  I suppose someone might have missed off a zero by mistake. £400 sounds a more likely suggestion; I’d negotiate for more than that and it seems they’d accept my counter suggestion straight away now, but I am realistic that people don’t generally pay much more than that except for real collector’s items or high end bags.  I’d definitely email management about a £40 offer on such an item, they can’t conceivably want that going on. It would make no sense at all for them, they want those items on the website. Something must need adjustment in that algorithm or in the data input if it’s producing such an egregious suggestion.



I listed a few things that were expensive quite cheap just to have less stuff to deal with and it's goine, and they came back with really low ball suggestions, that is why I think some weirdo there is taking the proverbial, pushing to see how far you are willing to go... It is especially annoying if you then see items that are much older listed for much higher and selling fast.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> I listed a few things that were expensive quite cheap just to have less stuff to deal with and it's goine, and they came back with really low ball suggestions, that is why I think some weirdo there is taking the proverbial, pushing to see how far you are willing to go... It is especially annoying if you then see items that are much older listed for much higher and selling fast.


I completely get that, I really sympathise, but I think you’re going to find your counter-suggestion is accepted anyway so you can sell higher too, and it only takes a moment to submit it, so it might not be as bad as it appears at first sight.  That is what has been happening with me and it seems it’s happened with you too if you’ve replied with £1 lower than your original suggestion and they’ve taken it. So it shouldn’t end up being a problem so much as it used to be because they do seem to take the counter suggestion more readily than they used to. If they still stick to an unjustifiable price, I’d email them with examples of comparable or older items that are being accepted in the same few months at much higher prices and I’m pretty sure they will respond with a more reasonable suggestion because the original one was basically a mistake for whatever reason. But I suspect it will come to that a lot less often than it used to. 

I wonder if the fact you’re listing low in the first place in order to get your stuff out of the way quickly for your move throws the calculation a bit sometimes, but I think it’s most likely someone missed a zero at their keyboard while they’re processing a whole heap of submissions info for the algorithm to handle.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I completely get that, I really sympathise, but I think you’re going to find your counter-suggestion is accepted anyway so you can sell higher too, and it only takes a moment to submit it, so it might not be as bad as it appears at first sight.  That is what has been happening with me and it seems it’s happened with you too if you’ve replied with £1 lower than your original suggestion and they’ve taken it. So it shouldn’t end up being a problem so much as it used to be because they do seem to take the counter suggestion more readily than they used to. If they still stick to an unjustifiable price, I’d email them with examples of comparable or older items that are being accepted in the same few months at much higher prices and I’m pretty sure they will respond with a more reasonable suggestion because the original one was basically a mistake for whatever reason. But I suspect it will come to that a lot less often than it used to.
> 
> I wonder if the fact you’re listing low in the first place in order to get your stuff out of the way quickly for your move throws the calculation a bit sometimes, but I think it’s most likely someone missed a zero at their keyboard while they’re processing a whole heap of submissions info for the algorithm to handle.



It happens too frequently, seriously, most of the items I am selling really for peanuts, around the 150 mark, which is not a lot for high end and really to just get it out of the way and clear out


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> It happens too frequently, seriously, most of the items I am selling really for peanuts, around the 150 mark, which is not a lot for high end and really to just get it out of the way and clear out


I know the feeling.


----------



## De sac

I just bought a pre-autumn 2019 collection Hermes RTW piece for 1/4th the price. Clearly was in great condition and for some strange reason it was badged vintage ... listed at a great price and I offered just £30 lower, as a token, and the seller came back at £20 lower. 

Then I decided I really didn't need the item despite it being a steal!  It's a version of something I just bought from the boutique full price. 
So I just tried to decline the counter offer, seeing lots of interest and thinking the seller would move on, and in fact the seller accepted my original offer!!

Accidentally got a steal. Item was already at VC so it's with me now, two days later. Smells heavily of perfume but that can be rectified. 

All in all I'm quite happy!

Buyers can only buy offer 70% min of listed price. I do see sellers turning off offers, which is fair if something is listed heavily discounted.


----------



## Gabs007

De sac said:


> I just bought a pre-autumn 2019 collection Hermes RTW piece for 1/4th the price. Clearly was in great condition and for some strange reason it was badged vintage ... listed at a great price and I offered just £30 lower, as a token, and the seller came back at £20 lower.
> 
> Then I decided I really didn't need the item despite it being a steal!  It's a version of something I just bought from the boutique full price.
> So I just tried to decline the counter offer, seeing lots of interest and thinking the seller would move on, and in fact the seller accepted my original offer!!
> 
> Accidentally got a steal. Item was already at VC so it's with me now, two days later. Smells heavily of perfume but that can be rectified.
> 
> All in all I'm quite happy!
> 
> Buyers can only buy offer 70% min of listed price. I do see sellers turning off offers, which is fair if something is listed heavily discounted.



I list as cheap as I am willing to go and switch off offers, a bit of take it or leave it as I really hate that whole haggling thing... Now only 70%? That is great because in the past some offers were just totally off the scale


----------



## De sac

Gabs007 said:


> I list as cheap as I am willing to go and switch off offers, a bit of take it or leave it as I really hate that whole haggling thing... Now only 70%? That is great because in the past some offers were just totally off the scale



Yes, if the buyer enters an amount less than 70% of current list price an error message pops up and it won't go through.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> FedEx has all the information of the type of label being generated because of VC having an account with them, if it’s VC’s label, and they have that particular arrangement with VC for that type of service, and the number on the label is allocated to the shipment (but not activated until I’ve arranged collection or drop-off). In the UK those labels appear as return labels just because VC has set up its account that way in collaboration with DHL or other courier.  I don’t know if their arrangement with FedEx is the same, but it’ll be some set-up which accommodates the general kind of services FedEx offers and what has been negotiated with VC, I imagine.
> 
> The booking issue you had, I guess, is a FedEx issue.  Hope it all goes ok and look forward to hearing the progress



hi so I've been trying to order Fedex free return pickup service since Monday. It's day 4. nobody is coming, I called Fedex 3 times, and they don't help, they only offer to arrange a new pickup by the phone. I'll go get the package to Fedex tomorrow if they don't come again today. I still think they are not coming because they do not determine this label as return, cause it's not found in a system. If all Fedex VC labels look like this now and free pickup is not available, I wonder why there are no complains online about it.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi so I've been trying to order Fedex free return pickup service since Monday. It's day 4. nobody is coming, I called Fedex 3 times, and they don't help, they only offer to arrange a new pickup by the phone. I'll go get the package to Fedex tomorrow if they don't come again today. I still think they are not coming because they do not determine this label as return, cause it's not found in a system. If all Fedex VC labels look like this now and free pickup is not available, I wonder why there are no complains online about it.



How annoying.You have the label, and FedEx isn’t coming even though you arrange the pickup over the phone and they say they are coming?  That sounds like a FedEx problem, if they’re booking it but not coming. It might be worth checking there is no mistake in your address, but otherwise ...

... I would email VC with full clear details of the problem along with your item number and an image of the label you’ve been given by them, tell them exactly what solution you are wanting, give the email a few minutes to go through then phone them to chase it up and get them to look at your email while you are on the phone. Then they can go away and do something about it and come back to you when it’s solved.

This is just some sort of glitch that needs sorting out and if FedEx isn’t doing so, then you need to get VC to do it. I know you’ve phoned them already, but email plus phone works better for detailed problems. It’s always harder over the phone to sort out something a bit muddled like an issue involving three parties - VC, FedEx & you - but I find it works well if I send a really clear email so they can see all the relevant information in one place and no part of the problem gets overlooked or misunderstood.  Call them and draw their attention to the email. I’m finding that so much is happening there at the moment that customer service is taking longer to come back to me than usual and I think they’ve taken on a lot of new staff who are still in training and may not get the problem quite clearly enough just on the phone. You can hurry up the solution if you email and phone together.

Meantime, if the label you’ve been sent by VC isn’t working and it has meant a delay in shipping your item you also need to add into the email that you would like them to ensure that you don’t lose your trusted or expert badge, if you have one, through not shipping within five days, as you have been trying to ship but there’s something wrong.

PS FedEx might be looking in the wrong part of the system. I’ve certainly had UPS do that time and time again (not with VC)


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> How annoying.You have the label, and FedEx isn’t coming even though you arrange the pickup over the phone and they say they are coming?  That sounds like a FedEx problem, if they’re booking it but not coming. It might be worth checking there is no mistake in your address, but otherwise ...
> 
> ... I would email VC with full clear details of the problem along with your item number and an image of the label you’ve been given by them, tell them exactly what solution you are wanting, give the email a few minutes to go through then phone them to chase it up and get them to look at your email while you are on the phone. Then they can go away and do something about it and come back to you when it’s solved.
> 
> This is just some sort of glitch that needs sorting out and if FedEx isn’t doing so, then you need to get VC to do it. I know you’ve phoned them already, but email plus phone works better for detailed problems. It’s always harder over the phone to sort out something a bit muddled like an issue involving three parties - VC, FedEx & you - but I find it works well if I send a really clear email so they can see all the relevant information in one place and no part of the problem gets overlooked or misunderstood.  Call them and draw their attention to the email. I’m finding that so much is happening there at the moment that customer service is taking longer to come back to me than usual and I think they’ve taken on a lot of new staff who are still in training and may not get the problem quite clearly enough just on the phone. You can hurry up the solution if you email and phone together.
> 
> Meantime, if the label you’ve been sent by VC isn’t working and it has meant a delay in shipping your item you also need to add into the email that you would like them to ensure that you don’t lose your trusted or expert badge, if you have one, through not shipping within five days, as you have been trying to ship but there’s something wrong.
> 
> PS FedEx might be looking in the wrong part of the system. I’ve certainly had UPS do that time and time again (not with VC)



I do have an expert seller badge!! hope I will not lose it 
it's such a waste of time calling them. you remember I told you they just gave me a new label with the same issue when I phoned them? I also e-mailed them 2 days before the call about the same problem. so 3 days AFTER the call they answered by e-mail and sent me another label again. and guess what - it was the same label that was generated right after the purchase lol! so they gave me the label when I sold an item, then they replaced it, and then sent me the first one again. Crazy!! 
they are totally useless every time when I need customer support. A girl on the phone told me she can only provide me a new label, and if I need more qualified help, she'll transfer my question to a proper department and I will have to wait at least 3 more days. Meanwhile my poor buyer is waiting for her shoes in Cali and having a wedding in 2 weeks. that supposed to be her wedding shoe. She messaged me already.


----------



## Annie J

fashion_victim9 said:


> I do have an expert seller badge!! hope I will not lose it
> it's such a waste of time calling them. you remember I told you they just gave me a new label with the same issue when I phoned them? I also e-mailed them 2 days before the call about the same problem. so 3 days AFTER the call they answered by e-mail and sent me another label again. and guess what - it was the same label that was generated right after the purchase lol! so they gave me the label when I sold an item, then they replaced it, and then sent me the first one again. Crazy!!
> they are totally useless every time when I need customer support. A girl on the phone told me she can only provide me a new label, and if I need more qualified help, she'll transfer my question to a proper department and I will have to wait at least 3 more days. Meanwhile my poor buyer is waiting for her shoes in Cali and having a wedding in 2 weeks. that supposed to be her wedding shoe. She messaged me already.



I honestly don’t have a problem getting them to sort things out. Sometimes it can take two or three days while they get the right departments involved. I would think you got the same label twice because whoever responded to your original email misunderstood and thought you had a problem with accessing it or something, or maybe they thought they had re-activated it for you and it would work now; you probably got a different label in between because the response to your first email came after you’d called again in the meantime, and the girl you spoke to was trying to hurry it along for you. Different people acted independently on your two separate approaches. This is why I suggest email and phone call to explicitly link the case together, so things don’t get out of sync. Bullet-point the email so they can’t miss a thing. 

The girl on the phone is right that all she can do is give you a new label, she’s only customer service and all she can do further is offer to pass the problem on to the right department/s, it’s the same anywhere really, isn’t it?  There’s clearly a technical problem in the setup between VC and FedEx which might be the fault of either of them, or possibly a problem with the way your address has got registered for this pick-up at FedEx; the customer service girl is just first port of call and she’s doing what she can and has offered to escalate it appropriately. Two different people have tried to solve it by reissuing the original label and issuing a new one. Only someone who is in the right department or has the technical knowledge to liaise between departments will be able to deal with it and it might well take a few days because it probably involves both IT and logistics. I really do suggest the synchronised dual attack method to kickstart this again with everything coordinated. 

Are these shoes going direct to your buyer or via France or via New York?  Some shipping labels we receive in the UK now require us to drop off at a post office instead of getting DHL collection; I guess you’re certain this is a collection label?  Obviously FedEx should tell you if it isn’t and not arrange collections, but I’ve often had issues with telephone agents at couriers making mistakes of that type.  I still don’t understand why FedEx is telling you they’ve booked a pick-up and then they don’t come.  Surely they validate the label at the point of booking?

I have to say, I really do feel for you and for your buyer, but my goodness, if I were her and ordering something essential for my wedding I wouldn’t be ordering so close to the date on a resale site, that’s so risky for something you want for a specific time because even if everything goes smoothly it can take time.  They might not pass QC, or might not fit. Fingers crossed for her and you it all gets sorted out. 

You won’t lose your badge if you explicitly ask them to ensure this glitch which is outside your control does not make that happen. Alternatively you can take it into your own hands and cancel the sale if it’s within 5 days, which will keep you your badge, as it specifies in the FAQs, but I guess it’s been more than 5 days now?  If you are in time and did want to cancel for the badge reason, you could re-list the shoes immediately (letting the buyer know first before you do all this) so she can buy them again as soon as they appear and you never know, the label might work out next time. No good to you if it’s past 5 days, I know.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem getting them to sort things out. Sometimes it can take two or three days while they get the right departments involved. I would think you got the same label twice because whoever responded to your original email misunderstood and thought you had a problem with accessing it or something, or maybe they thought they had re-activated it for you and it would work now; you probably got a different label in between because the response to your first email came after you’d called again in the meantime, and the girl you spoke to was trying to hurry it along for you. Different people acted independently on your two separate approaches. This is why I suggest email and phone call to explicitly link the case together, so things don’t get out of sync. Bullet-point the email so they can’t miss a thing.
> 
> The girl on the phone is right that all she can do is give you a new label, she’s only customer service and all she can do further is offer to pass the problem on to the right department/s, it’s the same anywhere really, isn’t it?  There’s clearly a technical problem in the setup between VC and FedEx which might be the fault of either of them, or possibly a problem with the way your address has got registered for this pick-up at FedEx; the customer service girl is just first port of call and she’s doing what she can and has offered to escalate it appropriately. Two different people have tried to solve it by reissuing the original label and issuing a new one. Only someone who is in the right department or has the technical knowledge to liaise between departments will be able to deal with it and it might well take a few days because it probably involves both IT and logistics. I really do suggest the synchronised dual attack method to kickstart this again with everything coordinated.
> 
> Are these shoes going direct to your buyer or via France or via New York?  Some shipping labels we receive in the UK now require us to drop off at a post office instead of getting DHL collection; I guess you’re certain this is a collection label?  Obviously FedEx should tell you if it isn’t and not arrange collections, but I’ve often had issues with telephone agents at couriers making mistakes of that type.  I still don’t understand why FedEx is telling you they’ve booked a pick-up and then they don’t come.  Surely they validate the label at the point of booking?
> 
> I have to say, I really do feel for you and for your buyer, but my goodness, if I were her and ordering something essential for my wedding I wouldn’t be ordering so close to the date on a resale site, that’s so risky for something you want for a specific time because even if everything goes smoothly it can take time.  They might not pass QC, or might not fit. Fingers crossed for her and you it all gets sorted out.
> 
> You won’t lose your badge if you explicitly ask them to ensure this glitch which is outside your control does not make that happen. Alternatively you can take it into your own hands and cancel the sale if it’s within 5 days, which will keep you your badge, as it specifies in the FAQs, but I guess it’s been more than 5 days now?  If you are in time and did want to cancel for the badge reason, you could re-list the shoes immediately (letting the buyer know first before you do all this) so she can buy them again as soon as they appear and you never know, the label might work out next time. No good to you if it’s past 5 days, I know.



Currently the same issue with DHL, something delivered on Wednesday, buyer super happy, confirmed, took it to the parcel shop myself as the DHL thing just didn't work... On the site it is still "in delivery" - they really do need to clean that up, might be an issue of DHL or FEDEX but if they are using those companies, then it is on them


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Currently the same issue with DHL, something delivered on Wednesday, buyer super happy, confirmed, took it to the parcel shop myself as the DHL thing just didn't work... On the site it is still "in delivery" - they really do need to clean that up, might be an issue of DHL or FEDEX but if they are using those companies, then it is on them


Yes, it’s DHL or FedEx on their behalf therefore it’s VC’s responsibility to sort it out. I am not having trouble with DHL - a couple of times the form wouldn’t accept the number immediately but I logged out and in again then it did. It doesn’t mean other people are not having problems, though, obviously. I think they’ve had a great big expansion and revamp of the whole shipping system and it’s been complex, involving many parties in different countries which have to be brought under the same logistics IT umbrella, and there are likely to be teething troubles now it’s all gone live on a grand scale. And CS probably has to refer it to the right department if it’s not solved by a simple fix, and it’s all rather complex so it might take a while to solve. I’m having no trouble so far (fingers crossed) and I think (hope) other people’s will settle as these changes bed in.

Edited to add, if it’s direct shipping, I think VC are not marking it as received on site until the buyer’s 3 days for raising issues with the item has passed, then they mark it as received and it moves on to generating payment. If it’s to the warehouse, I reckon they’ve increased volume a lot and maybe they’ve got a backlog of items which have been delivered to them before which they hold off marking as received until thy pass them to QC?


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> Yes, it’s DHL or FedEx on their behalf therefore it’s VC’s responsibility to sort it out. I am not having trouble with DHL - a couple of times the form wouldn’t accept the number immediately but I logged out and in again then it did. It doesn’t mean other people are not having problems, though, obviously. I think they’ve had a great big expansion and revamp of the whole shipping system and it’s been complex, involving many parties in different countries which have to be brought under the same logistics IT umbrella, and there are likely to be teething troubles now it’s all gone live on a grand scale. And CS probably has to refer it to the right department if it’s not solved by a simple fix, and it’s all rather complex so it might take a while to solve. I’m having no trouble so far (fingers crossed) and I think (hope) other people’s will settle as these changes bed in.



Sold shoes, booking online did not work, called DHL and was cut off 3 times and each time they tried to talk about selling me a shipping subscription before actually addressing my issue, tried to talk to Vestiaire who did not grasp the problem at all, so I just asked if I could bring it to the DHL shop personally, took me about 15 minutes to explain, then they said it is OK. Got receipt, but tracking does not work, so I left a message for the buyer if she could tell me she got it, she is at the DHL shop, they claim they have delivered it and she has signed, she said nothing and they can't find the parcel, on my side tracking does not work, Vestiaire shrugs the shoulders, this is a bit of a joke.


----------



## Annie J

Geert said:


> Sold shoes, booking online did not work, called DHL and was cut off 3 times and each time they tried to talk about selling me a shipping subscription before actually addressing my issue, tried to talk to Vestiaire who did not grasp the problem at all, so I just asked if I could bring it to the DHL shop personally, took me about 15 minutes to explain, then they said it is OK. Got receipt, but tracking does not work, so I left a message for the buyer if she could tell me she got it, she is at the DHL shop, they claim they have delivered it and she has signed, she said nothing and they can't find the parcel, on my side tracking does not work, Vestiaire shrugs the shoulders, this is a bit of a joke.


I can’t say I ever had a problem like that, with DHL or VC. The only courier I’ve ever struggled with is UPS. Email VC with the details and they’ll have to sort out refund for you and for buyer, they can claim from DHL, if DHL is their carrier and done something wrong. They won’t shrug their shoulders, they’ll do what their responsibility is, just make sure it’s all in black and white so there’s no misunderstanding. Personally I don’t like taking parcels to drop off points for any courier, the people at the drop off points often seem not to know how the system works and leave parcels in insecure locations, particularly with UPS.  But you don’t need to ask VC if it’s ok to take anything to a drop off point, you can always do that with a DHL package if you’ve got the label, or you can book the DHL collection online as you know which is pretty easy if you make a MyDHL account and go to the ‘Schedule a Pick Up’ tab, select ‘No’ (meaning ‘No, I do not need to create a label because I already have one’,) select the waybill option (not the account number option), input the waybill number, then all your info comes up in screen and you select a date for collection. I know you and Gabs seem to have had trouble getting the number accepted but I only had that once (maybe twice?) and it worked when I logged out and back in. So you don’t have to put up with sales pitches from DHL!

Anyway ... I’d better stop distracting myself with the forum and go and do some jobs I’m avoiding ...!


----------



## JaemeS

Hi all,
Has anyone had to pay import or duty taxes on any of their purchases on VC?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I can’t say I ever had a problem like that, with DHL or VC. The only courier I’ve ever struggled with is UPS. Email VC with the details and they’ll have to sort out refund for you and for buyer, they can claim from DHL, if DHL is their carrier and done something wrong. They won’t shrug their shoulders, they’ll do what their responsibility is, just make sure it’s all in black and white so there’s no misunderstanding. Personally I don’t like taking parcels to drop off points for any courier, the people at the drop off points often seem not to know how the system works and leave parcels in insecure locations, particularly with UPS.  But you don’t need to ask VC if it’s ok to take anything to a drop off point, you can always do that with a DHL package if you’ve got the label, or you can book the DHL collection online as you know which is pretty easy if you make a MyDHL account and go to the ‘Schedule a Pick Up’ tab, select ‘No’ (meaning ‘No, I do not need to create a label because I already have one’,) select the waybill option (not the account number option), input the waybill number, then all your info comes up in screen and you select a date for collection. I know you and Gabs seem to have had trouble getting the number accepted but I only had that once (maybe twice?) and it worked when I logged out and back in. So you don’t have to put up with sales pitches from DHL!
> 
> Anyway ... I’d better stop distracting myself with the forum and go and do some jobs I’m avoiding ...!




Seriously, done that with every item that went via DHL, always the same story, doesn't let me book online, calling them and getting the hard sale then waiting for the pickup, the time it takes me I am at the shop and back. I honestly don't want a MyDHL as the whole advertising is nothing I need.

But also when the stuff is sent with DHL, the tracking then doesn't work, I talked to a few other people who put stuff on VC and same issues, website doesn't recognize the number... Also if I give it to the driver, I have no receipt, in the shop I get a receipt...

The problem is that the shipment number doesn't work, nor does the waybill.

I am also really worried about the direct shipping, they give the buyer 72 hours or so, if you time it right, you can order something for an event, then make up some weird claims, some might even put a stain in to have a reason. Unless you do take pics inside out and everything before you send, you are standing a bit alone there. I am not sure I am completely on board with it.


----------



## Gabs007

JaemeS said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone had to pay import or duty taxes on any of their purchases on VC?
> Thanks in advance



Depends from where you order and how much you can import without paying tax, I only had to pay once, ordered from outside the EU.


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Seriously, done that with every item that went via DHL, always the same story, doesn't let me book online, calling them and getting the hard sale then waiting for the pickup, the time it takes me I am at the shop and back. I honestly don't want a MyDHL as the whole advertising is nothing I need.
> 
> But also when the stuff is sent with DHL, the tracking then doesn't work, I talked to a few other people who put stuff on VC and same issues, website doesn't recognize the number... Also if I give it to the driver, I have no receipt, in the shop I get a receipt...
> 
> The problem is that the shipment number doesn't work, nor does the waybill.
> 
> I am also really worried about the direct shipping, they give the buyer 72 hours or so, if you time it right, you can order something for an event, then make up some weird claims, some might even put a stain in to have a reason. Unless you do take pics inside out and everything before you send, you are standing a bit alone there. I am not sure I am completely on board with it.


I seriously don’t experience this problem with DHL, ever. You seem to have really bad luck with this.  I wonder if it could be a browser-related thing?  I’m on Safari but maybe there’s an issue with Firefox/Chrome or other?   Or are you maybe trying to use the old DHL online booking form and the system gets confused because they are phasing it out?  I just can’t think what else is causing your problem. It changed recently to having to do it via MyDHL, which is effectively only a booking system, it’s not paid, you just sign up with an email address and contact details. I don’t get any advertising on it and I can just put in the waybill number for all my VC stuff, Matches, MyTheresa, Net-a-Porter and sometimes FarFetch returns, and all the info is already input, no need to waste time with addresses and contact details every time. I just estimate the parcel size of they ask for it, all they really want to know is that it’s not giant.  And it’s useful for rescheduling deliveries I’m getting from those companies too, without having to phone anyone, or putting holiday hold on deliveries. Honestly, I find it really convenient for all those shipments.  I don’t have to make a phone call and wait in a queue.  I can always get the label working (sold around 200 items on VC, 80% or so sent with DHL) and the tracking has never failed. It would be the waybill number you need on MyDHL, the only other number the form can take is the sender account number and that’s VC’s account not ours. I use DHL frequently with VC/Matches/MyTheresa/Net-a-Porter and never have a problem. The only time lag has been between DHL tracking showing received at VC and VC sending acknowledgment of receipt. I think that’s a simple backlog issue at VC as it always shows up within a day or two.  As regards the receipt, I get the driver to scan the parcel at the door, if he hasn’t already done so which he usually has, and it shows up immediately. 

I was _definitely_ worried about the potential for buyer scams with direct shipping too. I was aghast at first, it was exactly what I _didn’t_ want: QC before shipping to buyer was a main reason I used VC to begin with. But I have done a good few now and it hasn’t been problematic to date. I understand that the reason it’s only trusted and expert sellers who can do it is that VC knows those sellers will be reliable and honest.  If a buyer damages an item then complains, the item will be sent to VC for assessment, and they are more likely to trust a seller whose track record has led to them having a badge than they are to trust a relatively unknown buyer. What I’m picking up is that there’s at least an initial presumption in favour of the seller who they already know. If we are really worried about a dishonest buyer we could take pictures of the item next to the shipping label to show its condition at the time of shipping, in case evidence is needed. I’m doing that at the moment, just in case.  But I don’t think it’s going to be necessary because VC will trust the seller to whom they’ve given a badge above the buyers, unless it happens multiple times with the same seller, and starts to look suspicious.  If you get a bad feeling about a buyer (you know, those ones who can’t even be courteous in the messages) you could cancel the sale, which doesn’t lose your badge if you do it in 5 days. 

The upside of direct shipping seems to be that my sales of lower end or lower priced things are really increasing and getting quicker. I think it’s sort of being spilt into two markets on VC, the direct shipping under €200 where the price you see is the price you pay, which attracts a lot of people, and the higher end where people aren’t going to be worrying about paying a bit more for shipping and QC.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Annie J said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem getting them to sort things out. Sometimes it can take two or three days while they get the right departments involved. I would think you got the same label twice because whoever responded to your original email misunderstood and thought you had a problem with accessing it or something, or maybe they thought they had re-activated it for you and it would work now; you probably got a different label in between because the response to your first email came after you’d called again in the meantime, and the girl you spoke to was trying to hurry it along for you. Different people acted independently on your two separate approaches. This is why I suggest email and phone call to explicitly link the case together, so things don’t get out of sync. Bullet-point the email so they can’t miss a thing.
> 
> The girl on the phone is right that all she can do is give you a new label, she’s only customer service and all she can do further is offer to pass the problem on to the right department/s, it’s the same anywhere really, isn’t it?  There’s clearly a technical problem in the setup between VC and FedEx which might be the fault of either of them, or possibly a problem with the way your address has got registered for this pick-up at FedEx; the customer service girl is just first port of call and she’s doing what she can and has offered to escalate it appropriately. Two different people have tried to solve it by reissuing the original label and issuing a new one. Only someone who is in the right department or has the technical knowledge to liaise between departments will be able to deal with it and it might well take a few days because it probably involves both IT and logistics. I really do suggest the synchronised dual attack method to kickstart this again with everything coordinated.
> 
> Are these shoes going direct to your buyer or via France or via New York?  Some shipping labels we receive in the UK now require us to drop off at a post office instead of getting DHL collection; I guess you’re certain this is a collection label?  Obviously FedEx should tell you if it isn’t and not arrange collections, but I’ve often had issues with telephone agents at couriers making mistakes of that type.  I still don’t understand why FedEx is telling you they’ve booked a pick-up and then they don’t come.  Surely they validate the label at the point of booking?
> 
> I have to say, I really do feel for you and for your buyer, but my goodness, if I were her and ordering something essential for my wedding I wouldn’t be ordering so close to the date on a resale site, that’s so risky for something you want for a specific time because even if everything goes smoothly it can take time.  They might not pass QC, or might not fit. Fingers crossed for her and you it all gets sorted out.
> 
> You won’t lose your badge if you explicitly ask them to ensure this glitch which is outside your control does not make that happen. Alternatively you can take it into your own hands and cancel the sale if it’s within 5 days, which will keep you your badge, as it specifies in the FAQs, but I guess it’s been more than 5 days now?  If you are in time and did want to cancel for the badge reason, you could re-list the shoes immediately (letting the buyer know first before you do all this) so she can buy them again as soon as they appear and you never know, the label might work out next time. No good to you if it’s past 5 days, I know.



That's great that at least some of us have great experience with VC. I sell on several other sites / apps, and so far VC is the most difficult to deal with. maybe they have better service in UK? it always takes at least 4 - 5 days to get their answers by e-mail, and if they transfer me to another department, it takes another 4 - 5 days.
the reason I don't want to mix up calls and e-mails is that they can offer me one solution, and then several days later someone other answers my e-mail with the different one - often both are wrong. that could happen to me this time too if I used the label that they provided me after the phone call. If I used the one they gave me, ship, and then they replace it after reading e-mail, the label I used would not be connected to the right order and again it would take forever to solve it
that's not a direct shipping, it goes to VC New York, and then to Cali. I finally managed to ship today after I paid 7 dollars and ordered ordinary pickup service, not for return labels. the badge is still there, hope it will not change. really hope the bride will receive them on time, I hate so much to let my customers down even if it's not my fault. thank you so much girls for all your help, useful information, and support. it's so great to have a place where ppl understand your issues and really try to help (unlike VC support lol)


----------



## sophiap

Hello all!
I was wondering how is it best to pack an item that you sell through vc or other? For shoes, is the shoebox ok, or do you need to enclose it in a second box too? And how do you pack clothes before you get them to dhl?
thanks


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> I can’t say I ever had a problem like that, with DHL or VC. The only courier I’ve ever struggled with is UPS. Email VC with the details and they’ll have to sort out refund for you and for buyer, they can claim from DHL, if DHL is their carrier and done something wrong. They won’t shrug their shoulders, they’ll do what their responsibility is, just make sure it’s all in black and white so there’s no misunderstanding. Personally I don’t like taking parcels to drop off points for any courier, the people at the drop off points often seem not to know how the system works and leave parcels in insecure locations, particularly with UPS.  But you don’t need to ask VC if it’s ok to take anything to a drop off point, you can always do that with a DHL package if you’ve got the label, or you can book the DHL collection online as you know which is pretty easy if you make a MyDHL account and go to the ‘Schedule a Pick Up’ tab, select ‘No’ (meaning ‘No, I do not need to create a label because I already have one’,) select the waybill option (not the account number option), input the waybill number, then all your info comes up in screen and you select a date for collection. I know you and Gabs seem to have had trouble getting the number accepted but I only had that once (maybe twice?) and it worked when I logged out and back in. So you don’t have to put up with sales pitches from DHL!
> 
> Anyway ... I’d better stop distracting myself with the forum and go and do some jobs I’m avoiding ...!



It can't be a browser issue, you give the number in, if the number is not recognized it has nothing to do with the browser, the number itself is the same.

However we found the item I shipped, DHL delivered to an Argos store and the buyer was asked to come back on Monday! As a result they removed my badge! I now show up that I sold 3 items recently but have no badge, last week I was a trusted seller, also the labels gone regarding conformity and shipping speed!

They are taking the you know what!


----------



## Gabs007

Geert said:


> It can't be a browser issue, you give the number in, if the number is not recognized it has nothing to do with the browser, the number itself is the same.
> 
> However we found the item I shipped, DHL delivered to an Argos store and the buyer was asked to come back on Monday! As a result they removed my badge! I now show up that I sold 3 items recently but have no badge, last week I was a trusted seller, also the labels gone regarding conformity and shipping speed!
> 
> They are taking the you know what!



There is really something strange going on, my next door neighbour also sold an item, the reception of it was not confirmed for ages, they have confirmed it last Monday and it is apparently still in quality control, when quality control is claimed to take 3 days, can't be anything wrong with it, because I wanted to buy it off her and literally when I said "I'll have that" she got the text it sold, because she wants the badge (she is new to VC) I went "Send it, I really don't need another dress" (and I don't)


----------



## nicole0612

The shipping is so variable it’s crazy. I purchased an item over a month ago that was about US$6000 and it was in Vestiaire’s possession listed ready to ship. I have been hounding them over the past couple of weeks as it has not shipped (since purchase stuck at the stage “preparing for shipping, will ship within 2 days”), and their customer service has no idea what’s going on, they instructed me to fill out a form saying that it is lost to claim a refund. Meanwhile DHL just contacted me yesterday that it is arrived in US customs and will arrive at my house in one week. It is funny that Vestiaire cannot figure out where the item actually is. Meanwhile I have purchased items from individual sellers that have arrived within days from Europe to the US!


----------



## Geert

I downloaded the proof of delivery, contacted them, apparently they don't know what is going on and will get back to me in due time, meanwhile removed my trusted seller badge (should have recommended) and my shipping label. Apparently same day shipping and delivery to the buyer in the same country 2 days later does not count as fast shipping!


----------



## Geert

Annie J said:


> I was _definitely_ worried about the potential for buyer scams with direct shipping too. I was aghast at first, it was exactly what I _didn’t_ want: QC before shipping to buyer was a main reason I used VC to begin with. But I have done a good few now and it hasn’t been problematic to date. I understand that the reason it’s only trusted and expert sellers who can do it is that VC knows those sellers will be reliable and honest. If a buyer damages an item then complains, the item will be sent to VC for assessment, and they are more likely to trust a seller whose track record has led to them having a badge than they are to trust a relatively unknown buyer. What I’m picking up is that there’s at least an initial presumption in favour of the seller who they already know. If we are really worried about a dishonest buyer we could take pictures of the item next to the shipping label to show its condition at the time of shipping, in case evidence is needed. I’m doing that at the moment, just in case. But I don’t think it’s going to be necessary because VC will trust the seller to whom they’ve given a badge above the buyers, unless it happens multiple times with the same seller, and starts to look suspicious. If you get a bad feeling about a buyer (you know, those ones who can’t even be courteous in the messages) you could cancel the sale, which doesn’t lose your badge if you do it in 5 days.



I think your trust in them is much higher than mine, if somebody scuffs shoes, you really have to have additional pictures, if somebody pulls a threat in a dress or stains the lining, same thing. As for trusted or recommended seller, well, I saw myself how much they really care, as I said, should be recommended, shipping same day, shows now 3 items when it should be 5, all badges removed, apparently my same day shipping is not conform with their "Ship within 5 days policy" I even have it black on white that the item was delivered on the 26th, it is always another department, if you write to them you get a standard mail, if you call they can't do anything as it is another department.

It is so annoying if you do everything by the blasted book and they simply do not care


----------



## Gabs007

I think it is a problem with them, just met my neighbour and asked what happened to the dress, she said she rang them, it was actually authenticated the next day, they see it on the internal system, but it doesn't show up on hers, where it is still as "undergoing quality control"

Possibly another bug in their system


----------



## nicole0612

I just got an email that the item “ready to ship” that I was waiting a month to ship finally arrived at customs. The problem is that DHL is holding it until I pay $355 in customs fees, even though I already paid the customs fees when I checked out on Vestiaire. I explain the situation to DHL and sent them a PDF of my invoice which clearly shows the customs fees that I paid already. DHL says that they cannot do anything about it and now my shipment is on hold in customs. Ugh.

This is the response from DHL:
“Thank you for the info unfortunately all I can do is  hold shipment and send a message back to the origin asking them to provide what's called a Letter of Agreement to pay and wait until they have done so.”

Somehow I don’t think this is going to get a helpful response from Vestiaire. I can’t be the only person who this is happened to though. If they are requiring us to pay customs at the time of checkout they need to include something on the shipping manifest to show that it was already paid!


----------



## Geert

Biggest BS ever, sold something on the 12th a Thursday, shipped next day with ParcelForce, it was picked up by ParcelForce on Monday the 16th and entered the system, they informed me that I shipped late and that is why I lost my badge....

They say 5 days so 12 plus 5 would be the 17th, but I sent on the 13th which was a Friday and it simply doesn't enter the system of ParcelForce until THEY picked it up from the local post office...

What a load of shambles, so I called them and somebody who speaks rudimentary English says it must be something else, after 15 minutes back and forth, I gave up.

I also don't get why I have 80% when I always ship the very next day?


----------



## Gabs007

Checked with my neighbour about her dress, she rang them several times, they take care of it, a problem with their system, her dress is "undergoing quality control" and they are sorry, should have been sent to the buyer.

This is getting a bit ridiculous


----------



## TamaraL

Gabs007 said:


> Checked with my neighbour about her dress, she rang them several times, they take care of it, a problem with their system, her dress is "undergoing quality control" and they are sorry, should have been sent to the buyer.
> 
> This is getting a bit ridiculous



I am having the issue from the buyer's side, bought something, seller responded straight away that she has shipped the bag with the tracking number, I can see that they have it but no updating on the site, nothing moving, I rang, apparently it was authenticated and should be shipped to me, the system doesn't update. That was last week. Rang again on Monday, should be shipped Tuesday, nothing, rang again today, they are looking into the problem, it is IT related. 

I asked the seller if she could ship ASAP because I bought it specifically for a wedding as the bag will go with the dress and the shoes I am planning to wear and the seller (new, joined recently) was really so helpful and kept me updated that it was picked up and gave the tracking number, tracking says it is with VC but in my account it comes up as "awaiting receipt"


----------



## Gabs007

TamaraL said:


> I am having the issue from the buyer's side, bought something, seller responded straight away that she has shipped the bag with the tracking number, I can see that they have it but no updating on the site, nothing moving, I rang, apparently it was authenticated and should be shipped to me, the system doesn't update. That was last week. Rang again on Monday, should be shipped Tuesday, nothing, rang again today, they are looking into the problem, it is IT related.
> 
> I asked the seller if she could ship ASAP because I bought it specifically for a wedding as the bag will go with the dress and the shoes I am planning to wear and the seller (new, joined recently) was really so helpful and kept me updated that it was picked up and gave the tracking number, tracking says it is with VC but in my account it comes up as "awaiting receipt"



Good that you said bag not dress, my neighbour has called them now repeatedly, they always say tomorrow, she said tracking shows they got it on the 19th, they confirmed on the 23rd and ever since then it's apparently in QC despite in their internal system showing as authenticated on the 24th.
That is one massive massive bug.

Also the other post with the system not able to add 5, what kind of software do they actually have?


----------



## Gabs007

I was just next door, neighbour sold another dress and is now super worried to send it, I suggested she rings again and addresses the problem, apparently they found it, sent it back to QC and it is in QC again, it was sent back there. She now worries that it might have been damaged while being at VC since she was told it passed on the 24th. I have to admit I am getting a bit worried myself that things might really be in a bit of chaos with them, also since only their system shows and they only confirmed verbally it passed on the 24th, if they damaged it, it will be easy for them to claim it arrived damaged.

In general I do like their new system, just the bugs and the lack of transparency is a bit worrying


----------



## Gabs007

Btw forgot who said it that conformity and shipping labels stay even if you haven't sold recently, checked with one of the people I bought from, still same amount of sales, so she can't have sold anything that was rejected, but the badges are all gone. So I think the only use they are are for people who sell regularly and steadily, so I think this only works for professional sellers


----------



## carlacar

Can I chime in here? Sold an item in AUGUST with Vestiaire, got there according to tracking but took 10 days to confirm receipt, then nothing, I kept calling and asking, apparently it was authenticated and checked, is ready to be sent to the buyer, nothing happened, called, called, always an IT problem, it will be processed, NOW I get an email about it (just now) apparently having a flaw and they want me to sell the item much cheaper. After it passed QC and was ready to be sent to the buyer but not sent and for months with them?

Their phone support is totally and utterly useless, their customer service nonexistent!

I am totally not dealing with them anymore, does anybody know any other resale sites? Because if my items get damaged while being with VC, there is no point! I am not selling stuff to get it trashed and then spending days trying to reach them on the phone, they tell me it is all OK and it will be sent out, yet nothing is sent out and then damages happen!


----------



## Annie J

sophiap said:


> Hello all!
> I was wondering how is it best to pack an item that you sell through vc or other? For shoes, is the shoebox ok, or do you need to enclose it in a second box too? And how do you pack clothes before you get them to dhl?
> thanks


I don’t think a shoe box would be sturdy enough to last the journey so I’d definitely pack the shoes in their box inside a bigger box with a little padding of some sort. If you have listed the box in the description or information panel, it’s part of the sale, and VC and the buyer would expect it to arrive in good condition unless you’ve noted that it’s battered in the description. If you haven’t you could just chose a sturdier box and pad around the shoes with paper or something.

I always try to make sure my packaging is well sealed and at least water resistant, not that it should come into contact with a lot of water, but just to be on the safe side. Also that the item won’t arrive too crumpled if it’s clothing. I save a lot of old boxes and Jiffy bags from Amazon deliveries and clothing deliveries.

Basically you want to make sure that you know the item is going to arrive in the exact same condition you described it and the exact same condition you sent it, otherwise you’re at risk of having to take responsibility for the item being in worse condition than advertised and having the sale cancelled or the price reduced. If you know you packed it in such a way it could not have been damaged en route or at opening, you can argue the point if there are any queries at QC. I’ve sold a lot on VC and I’ve never had any problems, just once a little bit of internal seam pulling I’d missed.  It’s worth taking great care with packaging.

Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Gabs007

carlacar said:


> Can I chime in here? Sold an item in AUGUST with Vestiaire, got there according to tracking but took 10 days to confirm receipt, then nothing, I kept calling and asking, apparently it was authenticated and checked, is ready to be sent to the buyer, nothing happened, called, called, always an IT problem, it will be processed, NOW I get an email about it (just now) apparently having a flaw and they want me to sell the item much cheaper. After it passed QC and was ready to be sent to the buyer but not sent and for months with them?
> 
> Their phone support is totally and utterly useless, their customer service nonexistent!
> 
> I am totally not dealing with them anymore, does anybody know any other resale sites? Because if my items get damaged while being with VC, there is no point! I am not selling stuff to get it trashed and then spending days trying to reach them on the phone, they tell me it is all OK and it will be sent out, yet nothing is sent out and then damages happen!



There aren't a lot of good sites out there, the webpage seems to have massive hickups and I could not reach them, it doesn't even ring, email makes little sense as you only get formulated messages back and nobody ever seems to actually read them. I wanted to ask them about listing, it just doesn't seem to take the text, happens from time to time but it's been persistent for hours so tried to ask what is going on... Their customer service is really a bit poor.

As for other sites, there is Rebelle but to be honest too much of a headache, their checking team seems to sporadically have hissy fits, things get rejected without a reason or totally absurd reasons because the dolts they employ aren't even trained, guess they use a ton of people who want "work experience" or something, plus their commission is really over the top. I had quite good experiences with Joli, but it is a bit slow there, not awfully keen on HEWI and Vide... 

I think if you're in the US there are a few more, but in Europe quite thin on the ground, especially if you want them to cover several countries


----------



## Annie J

Just for the record before I pop off for a while, historically I’ve had the occasional gripe but very few actual problems with VC over hundreds of transactions, and I will continue to buy and sell there. There may be some teething problems with their big expansion and revamp of services because it’s become very complex, but I’m finding it’s getting ironed out and there have been quite a lot of improvements removing some of the problems we all used to dislike. Can’t say I’m too worried!  Every business causes some dissatisfaction but mostly works ok.  I approach customer service bearing in mind possible language/culture barriers and allow them time to escalate to another dept when appropriate and they’ve always sorted out any issue (and yes, even when I was new and at the bottom of the rankings with nothing very special to sell). I’m happy enough with VC.

Bye ladies, I’m off for a while and I’ll also be suspending my selling for a month or two; there’s a family crisis and I have to go away to give my support. On the plane later today or at least off to stay at the airport for a _horribly_ early start tomorrow!

Hope all goes well for everyone.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Just for the record before I pop off for a while, historically I’ve had the occasional gripe but very few actual problems with VC over hundreds of transactions, and I will continue to buy and sell there. There may be some teething problems with their big expansion and revamp of services because it’s become very complex, but I’m finding it’s getting ironed out and there have been quite a lot of improvements removing some of the problems we all used to dislike. Can’t say I’m too worried!  Every business causes some dissatisfaction but mostly works ok.  I approach customer service bearing in mind possible language/culture barriers and allow them time to escalate to another dept when appropriate and they’ve always sorted out any issue (and yes, even when I was new and at the bottom of the rankings with nothing very special to sell). I’m happy enough with VC.
> 
> Bye ladies, I’m off for a while and I’ll also be suspending my selling for a month or two; there’s a family crisis and I have to go away to give my support. On the plane later today or at least off to stay at the airport for a _horribly_ early start tomorrow!
> 
> Hope all goes well for everyone.



You were extremely lucky, as I said all those stories and the experience of my neighbour, my "pink" shoes (nude is so not pink, apparently they are colour blind to boot), the fact that it is always the problem of another department and nothing gets done, I am really really holding off at the moment, I had high hopes and for a while it looked great but if it is half baked, the time it takes them is their problem, as a buyer and seller, I expect a bit better, not the fobbing off. As for language problems, if they are an international site, again their problem and for them to sort out, it's their business.

Why on earth do they have a phone line if it doesn't even work or you call and they tell you one thing and do another?

I am really hoping for a few more sites but the ones who actually do the job, the changes they made would be quite good if they'd work, if people's stuff gets lost there, why on earth send it?

Let's face it, they made changes because they lost business, not because they are so nice, but with half baked software and people who just don't care, I can't really see them getting the marketing share back with the way they are handling it.

The issue with the tracking is well known, noticed that a few times that in tracking it shows up days later after I actually dropped it off, they supply the label, so they tell you who to use, for them to sort it out, but their phone drones are not interested at all, so why have them at all?


----------



## Geert

I got another answer, they realise their system has a flaw but can't do anything about it and if I want a voucher and a lot of  other meaningless nonsense and in time the badge will be restored, ffs, since the 12th of September and they can't do anything about it? Nearly a month later...


----------



## carlacar

carlacar said:


> Can I chime in here? Sold an item in AUGUST with Vestiaire, got there according to tracking but took 10 days to confirm receipt, then nothing, I kept calling and asking, apparently it was authenticated and checked, is ready to be sent to the buyer, nothing happened, called, called, always an IT problem, it will be processed, NOW I get an email about it (just now) apparently having a flaw and they want me to sell the item much cheaper. After it passed QC and was ready to be sent to the buyer but not sent and for months with them?
> 
> Their phone support is totally and utterly useless, their customer service nonexistent!
> 
> I am totally not dealing with them anymore, does anybody know any other resale sites? Because if my items get damaged while being with VC, there is no point! I am not selling stuff to get it trashed and then spending days trying to reach them on the phone, they tell me it is all OK and it will be sent out, yet nothing is sent out and then damages happen!



They found the item, finally, after it has been sent back and forth inhouse, and now the bag has a big scratch that definitely was not there before... The buyer had asked me repeatedly if I have sent it, I told her I sent it, she told me it takes to long and she is cancelling the sale (given that it is October and she bought it in August, not surprised, I don't blame her) but that my Chanel bag now has a scratch and they try to force me to sell it for less than 200, I am fuming. Closing my account, that they lose an item inhouse for months, it gets damaged and nobody is responsible, it is always "Another department, I can't help you" - they give the buyer 5 days to send but they manage to lose items for months in their own mess. 

I am now only preying that I get it back before they manage to lose it again, I wouldn't be surprised if somebody there borrowed it for a while or played dress-up.


----------



## cons0124

I recently had 2 unhappy purchases in Vestiaire Collective. First I purchased a CHANEL vintage jacket as it stated in description that it comes with 3 extra buttons which is I am looking for my current jacket missing one. So l took it. Then VC got the item and sent me. I checked the whole big box and jacket’s pockets still couldn’t find the extra buttons. Then sent email to VC asking, 5 days no reply, I asked the seller directly in comment, she said yes she did. Asked me contact VC, Then I called VC this time and they said they will check camera. After few days told me no they couldn’t see the buttons with the jacket, means seller lied? And said give me US30 voucher for next purchase, I am wondering if the seller really lies how come they don’t return back the jacket to her? So I thought this is their fault to lose the buttons. While I said I want to return to seller they said they can’t. Option for me is to accept us30 and sell it again... Crazy!! 

Besides this more importantly, I purchased another Chanel jacket in similar time, which is a fake one. It passed their QC and sent me. But few pts I was doubt, like different lining on skirt and jacket, caring label on jacket the thread isn’t straight ... then I paid extra us45 for lollopuff and checked result it is a fake item. Just sent it back for refund... so will u trust their QC team nope for me!


----------



## TamaraL

Gabs007 said:


> Good that you said bag not dress, my neighbour has called them now repeatedly, they always say tomorrow, she said tracking shows they got it on the 19th, they confirmed on the 23rd and ever since then it's apparently in QC despite in their internal system showing as authenticated on the 24th.
> That is one massive massive bug.
> 
> Also the other post with the system not able to add 5, what kind of software do they actually have?



I canceled now, the event has been and there was plenty of time to ship it, I feel sorry for the seller who did everything she could, but I am not prepared to wait for months because VC seems to have lost the bag, left a note for the seller under the item that it is not due to her. I am willing to bet they will somehow blame her. 

Never really had this happening before, so it might be a rare thing but if they are professionals, it really should not happen. It is not that I ordered last minute, seller gave me the tracking and I can see that it arrived at VC.


----------



## COGGY

I tried to list a few items, seems they now don't allow pictures that are taken on dolls, simply remove them, I like to show how it falls, you can't do that with selfies and I really don't want to do selfies on a site where everybody can see them, I bought one of those dress maker dummies for that reason because I saw them used a lot, now they decided to change that without telling anybody and when I asked their customer service it was "We have our reason" - is the reason to sabotage sales?

I can't get over how arrogant they are


----------



## Ellycid

Hi
I've never bought anything on Vestiaire as I'm always a bit worried about buying a fake - although I know the items are verified. I'm looking at a Gucci bag for a great price from a Japanese seller. When I google the serial number ( I always google everything) I can see the same bag on Ebay. Is this the right thing? Could the same bag be on ebay & vestiaire? 
Thanks


----------



## GrRoxy

Ellycid said:


> Hi
> I've never bought anything on Vestiaire as I'm always a bit worried about buying a fake - although I know the items are verified. I'm looking at a Gucci bag for a great price from a Japanese seller. When I google the serial number ( I always google everything) I can see the same bag on Ebay. Is this the right thing? Could the same bag be on ebay & vestiaire?
> Thanks


Is it possible that its the same seller?


----------



## Ellycid

GrRoxy said:


> Is it possible that its the same seller?



Yes, it is. It's a Japanese store, why would they be selling in both places, is that ok?


----------



## GrRoxy

Ellycid said:


> Yes, it is. It's a Japanese store, why would they be selling in both places, is that ok?


I think it's ok, they get more potential clients by using various websites. I would contact them if you are in doubt.


----------



## Ellycid

GrRoxy said:


> I think it's ok, they get more potential clients by using various websites. I would contact them if you are in doubt.


Thanks, that makes sense.

I have one more question, the bag I'm watching says it's yellow but in most of the pictures it looks light brown which is what I want. 
Can I post the link here to see if anyone can tell me if that is correct ornwhat they think? Have asked the seller for the colour confirmation but she hasn't replied yet


----------



## cons0124

cons0124 said:


> I recently had 2 unhappy purchases in Vestiaire Collective. First I purchased a CHANEL vintage jacket as it stated in description that it comes with 3 extra buttons which is I am looking for my current jacket missing one. So l took it. Then VC got the item and sent me. I checked the whole big box and jacket’s pockets still couldn’t find the extra buttons. Then sent email to VC asking, 5 days no reply, I asked the seller directly in comment, she said yes she did. Asked me contact VC, Then I called VC this time and they said they will check camera. After few days told me no they couldn’t see the buttons with the jacket, means seller lied? And said give me US30 voucher for next purchase, I am wondering if the seller really lies how come they don’t return back the jacket to her? So I thought this is their fault to lose the buttons. While I said I want to return to seller they said they can’t. Option for me is to accept us30 and sell it again... Crazy!!
> 
> Besides this more importantly, I purchased another Chanel jacket in similar time, which is a fake one. It passed their QC and sent me. But few pts I was doubt, like different lining on skirt and jacket, caring label on jacket the thread isn’t straight ... then I paid extra us45 for lollopuff and checked result it is a fake item. Just sent it back for refund... so will u trust their QC team nope for me!



regarding the fake jacket I returned to VC in last 2 weeks, they did a refund to me without notification to me. But they list it again to sell now then I am doubt n pay another us20 authentication fee to another company to see rather I am wrong. Result is also fake jacket Crazy!! VC is still selling...


----------



## Gabs007

Ellycid said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.
> 
> I have one more question, the bag I'm watching says it's yellow but in most of the pictures it looks light brown which is what I want.
> Can I post the link here to see if anyone can tell me if that is correct ornwhat they think? Have asked the seller for the colour confirmation but she hasn't replied yet



I would honestly clear stuff with the seller first, but I think things are quite sloppy there, my neighbour's buyer cancelled as it took too long, after 2 more weeks they found the dress and then claimed that her measurement is half a centimeter off and suggested they keep it and sell it for her for a ridiculously low price, she decided to want the item back and closed her account.


----------



## Gabs007

Ugh, their software is totally messed up again, got a message that a seller I bought from previously has a pair of the Fendi booties with Mongolian lamb fur for a super great price, so clicked on the link in the email, shoes look great, try to put them into my favorites or like them, doesn't work, so I go to her sold page they are not there....


----------



## Gabs007

I called them as we have a family emergency and I am away for a week, they removed the holiday option now, I think they are really digging their own grave


----------



## Tuned83

Vestiaire now stocked on the Selfridges website. No idea if that is a good move or a bad one for Selfridges. Will c if it lasts long.


----------



## giantcity

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my selling experience on Vestiaire. I live in Hong Kong and Vestiaire has a QC centre here in the city.

I previously sold a YSL bag through a local consignment shop and got a fair price back after their 15% cut of commission. However, for the Du Jour bag, they priced it very low and I would only get US$500 from the sale.

So I decided to try Vestiaire, as the listed prices were higher, and I would get a much higher return even after their cut of 25% commission. I sold the Du Jour Bag and a wallet very quickly, both within a week of listing. It was very easy to book a DHL pickup as their collection hours go on until 10PM every day! Both items went through QC very quickly, and I received my money 2-3 days after they processed the remittance (which is done every Tuesday). In the end I got US$750 from the Du Jour bag instead of US$500, which was a nice bonus! 

Since Vestiaire has a centre in Hong Kong, I think it's a great option for selling compared to local consignment shops or platforms like Carousell, where prices for secondhand goods are extremely low. I hope this is useful for TPFers in Hong Kong!


----------



## Aleox

Hi all, I have a question about Vestiaire. I'm looking at a bag from a seller in the United Arab Emirates and I'm in the UK. I can see the delivery charge but will I have to pay import / duty? Have tried googling but I can't see how much. Is there a way for me to find out beforehand?
Thanks


----------



## Romar

Aleox said:


> Hi all, I have a question about Vestiaire. I'm looking at a bag from a seller in the United Arab Emirates and I'm in the UK. I can see the delivery charge but will I have to pay import / duty? Have tried googling but I can't see how much. Is there a way for me to find out beforehand?
> Thanks


If you put the item in your basket and go to “check out” you can see the total amount you have to pay: authenticity check; shipping costs and the import duties. If you don’t want the item after all, you can empty your basket again.
I’m sure you have to pay import duties for all items that are sold by a seller outside the EU. Import duties may be quite high. Good luck!


----------



## Aleox

Romar said:


> If you put the item in your basket and go to “check out” you can see the total amount you have to pay: authenticity check; shipping costs and the import duties. If you don’t want the item after all, you can empty your basket again.
> I’m sure you have to pay import duties for all items that are sold by a seller outside the EU. Import duties may be quite high. Good luck!


Thanks, I've tried this and I can't see any tax / duty charges, I can see authentication fees & delivery ones


----------



## Romar

Aleox said:


> Thanks, I've tried this and I can't see any tax / duty charges, I can see authentication fees & delivery ones


I just tried myself: If you go one step further; to “complete my order”, The import duties will be shown.
Put an item from UAE in my basket: Price was €379 and import duties were €110! Plus auth. costs, plus shipping.......
So be aware that the import duties are sky high.
Good luck!


----------



## Aleox

Romar said:


> I just tried myself: If you go one step further; to “complete my order”, The import duties will be shown.
> Put an item from UAE in my basket: Price was €379 and import duties were €110! Plus auth. costs, plus shipping.......
> So be aware that the import duties are sky high.
> Good luck!


Thanks! I think I will stick to european sellers then


----------



## Laurenk5

Aleox said:


> Hi all, I have a question about Vestiaire. I'm looking at a bag from a seller in the United Arab Emirates and I'm in the UK. I can see the delivery charge but will I have to pay import / duty? Have tried googling but I can't see how much. Is there a way for me to find out beforehand?
> Thanks



Usually when you go to check out, they have the import fees (they are quite high). I live in Paris and I tried to buy a Chanel bag from Japan-it was going to be an extra 400 euros in import fees! My advice would be to look specifically at UK or European sellers if you are in the UK.


----------



## TxSage

Romar said:


> If you put the item in your basket and go to “check out” you can see the total amount you have to pay: authenticity check; shipping costs and the import duties. If you don’t want the item after all, you can empty your basket again.
> I’m sure you have to pay import duties for all items that are sold by a seller outside the EU. Import duties may be quite high. Good luck!


----------



## TxSage

I just tried it & the import fee is $542.61


----------



## duna

After having sold and bought many things on VC France without any problems, I have just sold a Céline Classic bag and they emailed me today saying that their "experts" thought the bag not authentic. I phoned them saying that the bag is 200% authentic since I bought it at my local Céline boutique. They said that they will re-check it. Now I'm waiting for an answer. If they stick to their first opinion and send the bag back to me I will close my account with them. I realize mistakes can happen when declaring a very good fake authentic, but declaring an authentic bag fake is beyond incompetence!


----------



## doni

Aleox said:


> Thanks! I think I will stick to european sellers then


It will be great if they had a way to search items only from European sellers...

Anyone has been following the monumental mishap that the 10th year celebrations has been?


----------



## giantcity

Annie J said:


> Question - does anybody know what appears for the potential buyer if the seller has set their account to show temporary unavailability dates?  Have you seen it happen?  I’m off on holiday soon and will be setting my temporary unavailability dates, and would like to know what the buyer sees if they try to buy something that I won’t be able to ship for a couple of weeks. I’ve never seen it myself when I’ve bought anything.  Anyone?



Hi all, may I ask how a seller can set unavailable dates on Vestiaire? I'm going on holiday soon but I can't find where on the website I could select the dates where I won't be available to ship any sold items. Hope someone can help, thanks in advance!


----------



## Annie J

giantcity said:


> Hi all, may I ask how a seller can set unavailable dates on Vestiaire? I'm going on holiday soon but I can't find where on the website I could select the dates where I won't be available to ship any sold items. Hope someone can help, thanks in advance!


Hi!  It seems it has temporarily gone missing, unfortunately. Gabs007 noticed this a few weeks back. Someone at VC told me it will be back soon. I think that it’s being altered/improved to dovetail with other changes they’ve made. Best you can do at the moment is leave a message for buyers in the status update box on your profile page, which I think currently you can only do via the website and not the app. Only trouble is, buyers never seem to read it!  You can always cancel sales if you can’t ship them in time (doesn’t affect your stats if cancelled within 5 days) but obviously that is not ideal. I’ll be glad when it’s sorted out. Hope you have a nice holiday!



doni said:


> It will be great if they had a way to search items only from European sellers...


They did introduce a filter for item location a few months back, it’s just in the filter options on any page, so you can just select European sellers’ items there now.


----------



## doni

Annie J said:


> They did introduce a filter for item location a few months back, it’s just in the filter options on any page, so you can just select European sellers’ items there now.


Yes I know, I meant a filter where you can select Europe. As a buyer and from a tax point of view I couldn’t care less whether an item comes from the Netherlands, Denmark or Luxembourg. Having to select each and every country is tiresome and not practical at all.


----------



## giantcity

Annie J said:


> Hi!  It seems it has temporarily gone missing, unfortunately. Gabs007 noticed this a few weeks back. Someone at VC told me it will be back soon. I think that it’s being altered/improved to dovetail with other changes they’ve made. Best you can do at the moment is leave a message for buyers in the status update box on your profile page, which I think currently you can only do via the website and not the app. Only trouble is, buyers never seem to read it!  You can always cancel sales if you can’t ship them in time (doesn’t affect your stats if cancelled within 5 days) but obviously that is not ideal. I’ll be glad when it’s sorted out. Hope you have a nice holiday!



I see, thanks so much for your reply! I've put my holiday dates in my status, but I agree, I don't think buyers would read it  Let's hope they bring back that function back soon!


----------



## Ally3210

I finally found my bag on this site but the seller is from a Hong Kong and shows very few pictures. The site says it verifies before sending out. Is this site trustworthy? I’ve never bought from them. Poshmark has a similar bag in only a good condition considering as well. But also showing few pictures. They said they verify as well. 
If Dior had not stopped selling this I would have rather purchased from the store.
Concerned and confused.
Thanks
Alli


----------



## Lwy

I bought my pre-loved Balenciaga from Vestiaire. The seller had good photos and good feedbacks, dustbag and tags included, so I was pretty confident with the authenticity.

Regarding Vestiaire veritification process, they contacted me after payment because they said the measurements of the bag were incorrect on the website. They provided me with the correct measurement and confirmed if I still want the bag before despatch. This shows they check the bag against the description by the seller, but I can't really comment on the authenticity checks they do, as that wasn't brought up so I assume it was fine.

I am in the UK and Vestiaire is one of the big players in Europe. If I use US sites I may have to pay customs so I have never used them.


----------



## julia.pa

You can always write a comment asking for more photos and the seller most likely will add a few more pictures! 

I think every second hand company has a slight chance to sell fakes, they can always slip through no matter the company. I have bought from Vestiaire probably 10-15 times and never had a problem. Whenever I got my items, I got them double and triple authenticated afterwards here on TPF, as well as paid for authentication services and never had any item be questioned in authenticity. But like I said, items can always slip through. 

You can also see if the Hongkong seller is a private or professional seller on Vestiaire, it says it a little further down on the items page. If it‘s a professional seller, you can return the item for free if you‘re not happy with it!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

doni said:


> Anyone has been following the monumental mishap that the 10th year celebrations has been?



No, what happened?


----------



## duna

duna said:


> After having sold and bought many things on VC France without any problems, I have just sold a Céline Classic bag and they emailed me today saying that their "experts" thought the bag not authentic. I phoned them saying that the bag is 200% authentic since I bought it at my local Céline boutique. They said that they will re-check it. Now I'm waiting for an answer. If they stick to their first opinion and send the bag back to me I will close my account with them. I realize mistakes can happen when declaring a very good fake authentic, but declaring an authentic bag fake is beyond incompetence!



So, to update my above experience with VC, I have received an email from them today saying that they confirm their first valuation of the bag, that the bag does not comform with the brand's standards and so they are sending it back to me! This is the end of VC for me! Also, when I get my bag back, I will take it to  Céline and see if they can give me some proof that I bought the bag there.


----------



## rockdiva

My answer is no, based on VC's behaviour and ordering anything from Hong Kong - in my opinion please avoid this.

I have made three purchases to date on VC and two products have arrived unacceptable. Before my most recent purchase I ordered a TopShop Unique dress which arrived with horrible alterations. VC refunded me for that.

Two weeks ago I ordered a Mulberry Alexa -- the listing was in Hong Kong. I am in the UK and delivery & customs was almost £100 of what I paid (£413 in total). The bag arrived without the long strap and there was some questionable green material around the plaque. I immediately sent it back and VC are now claiming the bag is as described and that they would not refund me. So I am complaining to PayPal to get my money back. I would never shop here again. I see now that the seller has made only two sales, joined in June 2019, and yet VC described them as a "trusted seller". Very questionable practices at work here.


----------



## TKMoon

Hi,
Can you tell if the stitching on this bag looks genuine to you? This is also on VC.
Thanks



Jana123 said:


> There are a few things that caught my eye. But most significant is the stitching. I have many Marcie bags and none of them has stitching that looks like the above. Also the finish of the leather, the ID card... i left a comment raising my concerns but they simply deleted it.
> Just now i have seen another black Chloe wallet on vestiaire... this one actually made me laugh. It looks as if it will be falling apart any minute as the stitching is so poorly made and to make things worse, the ' on the Chloé logo is facing the wrong direction. It's beyond my comprehension how this doesn't raise any red flag at VC's quality control.


----------



## kyuis2004

Short Story:
I purchased Loewe puzzle bag on Vestiaire which the seller is based in Hong Kong.  I received the bag and it is fake.  Contacted Vestiaire, sent it back to NY office and pending for the re-check result.  

Long Story:
I have sold couple items on Vestiaire and satisfied with their service and platform.  Bought a Carolina Herrera bag from Vestiaire Spain, love the bag and the price I paid.  Couple weeks ago, I purchased a Small Loewe Puzzle bag from Vestiaire Hong Kong.  However, I have a doubt as the price is a little bit too good to be true ($1250) for a brand new Loewe with the current season color combo.  Also, I am a bit concerned with the authenticity as I have read on the forum that counterfeit will slip through the quality check especially the ones from Hong Kong.  It is an alert for me to double and triple check the authenticity.  A day after I received the bag, I decided to buy one from Nordstrom to compare the bag.  Of course, the bag turns out to be a fake.  I have to say the workmanship is very good and the difference is minor.  The leather quality and the bag overall is very good that passed my eye and hand test.   If without side by side comparison, it is hard to tell it is a fake.  

People on the forum stated that make sure you buy from the seller in Europe instead of Asia.  Also make sure you know the bags you are buying that you can at least spot the fake.  There is always a risk buying second hand bags online.   I will continue to use Vestiaire to sell second hand luxury goods but will be mindful when it comes to buying.  

Hope your bag turns out authentic and is what you are looking for.  

I will also keep you all posted with the result of my case and hope I can get my refund.


----------



## Neillans

I generally had all good experiences with Vestiaire until the last time I shopped with them 2 years ago. I purchased an item that had been sent to them by a trusted seller and it had been pre-authenticated and all they had to do was dispatch the item as they already received and checked it etc... (the item in question was an almost new Chanel bumbag) .... it was listed to include its dust bag and authenticity card. When it arrived it had the dustbag but no authenticity card. It took me a full week of numerous calls and emails (and one phone call where the VC employee called me a liar) that I managed to force an item return due to UK long distance selling regulations. After that I would never use them again. Also be careful because the duties for buying an item from Hong Kong can be expensive.


----------



## kyuis2004

Update to my story as I just received a refund from Vestiaire.  They done the re-check and advised the bag is fake.  They refund me the full amount including duties.




kyuis2004 said:


> Short Story:
> I purchased Loewe puzzle bag on Vestiaire which the seller is based in Hong Kong.  I received the bag and it is fake.  Contacted Vestiaire, sent it back to NY office and pending for the re-check result.
> 
> Long Story:
> I have sold couple items on Vestiaire and satisfied with their service and platform.  Bought a Carolina Herrera bag from Vestiaire Spain, love the bag and the price I paid.  Couple weeks ago, I purchased a Small Loewe Puzzle bag from Vestiaire Hong Kong.  However, I have a doubt as the price is a little bit too good to be true ($1250) for a brand new Loewe with the current season color combo.  Also, I am a bit concerned with the authenticity as I have read on the forum that counterfeit will slip through the quality check especially the ones from Hong Kong.  It is an alert for me to double and triple check the authenticity.  A day after I received the bag, I decided to buy one from Nordstrom to compare the bag.  Of course, the bag turns out to be a fake.  I have to say the workmanship is very good and the difference is minor.  The leather quality and the bag overall is very good that passed my eye and hand test.   If without side by side comparison, it is hard to tell it is a fake.
> 
> People on the forum stated that make sure you buy from the seller in Europe instead of Asia.  Also make sure you know the bags you are buying that you can at least spot the fake.  There is always a risk buying second hand bags online.   I will continue to use Vestiaire to sell second hand luxury goods but will be mindful when it comes to buying.
> 
> Hope your bag turns out authentic and is what you are looking for.
> 
> I will also keep you all posted with the result of my case and hope I can get my refund.


----------



## chicklety

Hi! Does anyone know the Vestiare Collective QC Address in France? I placed an order that I believe is going from Germany to VC QC in France and then to me in the US.... but,  it's lost. This is my 2nd attempt at an order in 7 months and both are a FAIL. If the seller did indeed use the label provided, shouldn't we have tracking info to see where it was last scanned? Neither seller nor VC has replied to me just to share that info or provide a tracking number or even to confirm that it is going from Germany to France.... I'm assuming that France is the nearest VC QC office to Germany. Any help regarding the QC address and whether shipping label includes tracking would be wonderful! ❤


----------



## bagdabaggies

My recent VC experience has been a mixed bag.

I noticed it depends on how the seller sends the item quickly and if its on time, they evaluate the product within reasonable time.

If its the other way around, I'd had to wait nearly a month. I tried direct shipping the first time since I knew the item was 110% authentic. Came in faster than VC does, but its such a double edged sword. Only would do it if I'm 110% confident that the item is genuine.

They seem to be ok at responding now, but their customer service needs improvement and also their status updates on items can be dubious at times - I ordered a bag that came in and then after seven days "apparently" the seller pulled out the bag. Another example is when I ordered a jacket, they took longer than expected to check it. 

Overall from what I noticed is when it arrives in VC you're at the mercy of the process; who ever passes it through to depot until it reaches the checking point.


----------



## chicklety

Thanks for sharing your experience with them, very helpful!! I'd still love to hear from a seller just to know if the shipping  label provided by VC includes tracking numbers...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Positive:
I bought a bag  on the 9th December from a seller in Hong Kong.  I was worried about shipping time and custom fees. VC say that they handle custom fees in advance but I wasn't convinced...
The seller shipped the bag one day later to the VC Hong Kong office and the bag arrived on the 16th on my doorstep.I was really impressed by that.

Negative: Direct shipping. I bought a well used  but not in any way damaged vintage Aigner bag for 70$ from a German seller. VC stated that the seller is trustworthy and therefore is allowed to offer direct shipping. I thought about it because I'm in the same country as the seller. But luckily I decided against it.
VC contacted me after quality controll because the bag was heavily damaged and the strap was ripped off!
Of  course I rejected the bag but what bothers me is that this seller is still marked as a trustworthy seller woh ca n offer direct shipping.


----------



## chicklety

Wow, the stories are all over the spectrum.... Well VC cancelled my order and I should get a refund. But the seller is now missing the skirt she sold me. And I still want it! If it magically turns up in a few weeks can anyone tell me what will happen?? I have contacted both the seller and VC to see if they'll hold it for me to repurchase... aaaand no replies. Any advice? Predictions?


----------



## Annie J

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Positive:
> I bought a bag  on the 9th December from a seller in Hong Kong.  I was worried about shipping time and custom fees. VC say that they handle custom fees in advance but I wasn't convinced...
> The seller shipped the bag one day later to the VC Hong Kong office and the bag arrived on the 16th on my doorstep.I was really impressed by that.
> 
> Negative: Direct shipping. I bought a well used  but not in any way damaged vintage Aigner bag for 70$ from a German seller. VC stated that the seller is trustworthy and therefore is allowed to offer direct shipping. I thought about it because I'm in the same country as the seller. But luckily I decided against it.
> VC contacted me after quality controll because the bag was heavily damaged and the strap was ripped off!
> Of  course I rejected the bag but what bothers me is that this seller is still marked as a trustworthy seller woh ca n offer direct shipping.


The seller will have a strike against her, though, and will now be only a step away from having the status of trusted or expert removed. 100% of the seller’s sales have to be authentic, and 80% have to match the stated condition (trusted) or 90% (expert). I think they give that little bit of leeway over condition because it can be slightly subjective. If you had gone for direct shipping, VC would still have protected you. You raise the issue within 72 hours of receipt and they send you a label to send the item to them for checking, and if it doesn’t match the condition stated, they offer you a discount or if that isn’t appropriate or acceptable they refund you. It could be that this was really untypical of this seller and she made a misjudgment about this one particular item, though it sounds bad. If she’s going to do this again, the next buyer will still be protected by VC even if he/she goes for direct shipping. They have to be careful how this is done because obviously there is also the potential for dishonest buyers to use an item for a party or something, spoil it, then raise an issue. VC will also be more inclined to doubt the seller’s side of the story next time as she didn’t do a good job this time. It works both ways with direct shipping and I was worried about selling that way at first, but having done a lot of it now, I’m reassured it works ok because VC does deal with any problems. I’ve only had one go vaguely wrong (not my fault) and it was dealt with straightforwardly enough.


----------



## Annie J

chicklety said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with them, very helpful!! I'd still love to hear from a seller just to know if the shipping  label provided by VC includes tracking numbers...





chicklety said:


> Wow, the stories are all over the spectrum.... Well VC cancelled my order and I should get a refund. But the seller is now missing the skirt she sold me. And I still want it! If it magically turns up in a few weeks can anyone tell me what will happen?? I have contacted both the seller and VC to see if they'll hold it for me to repurchase... aaaand no replies. Any advice? Predictions?



I can only speak definitely for selling from the UK but yes, the labels sellers use have tracking. They are either Royal Mail Parcel Force which then transfers to the French post office system when it reaches France, or DHL. Both are traceable by the seller. Sellers may not want to share the tracking number publicly with the buyer if they want to keep their general whereabouts private. VC can track it though. A buyer will get a basic level of order tracking in their VC account, and proper tracking from the point VC ships the order out to you. Tracking for buyers hasn’t always been great but it’s getting a bit better now. (Having said that, deliveries from Paris aren’t great at the moment but that’s because of French postal workers striking).

VC will have reimbursed the seller for the skirt if she actually shipped it, which they will be able to tell from the label tracking. She won’t have lost out, if it was lost in transit. It’s all insured and both buyer and seller will be reimbursed.

I’m afraid my prediction is that it’s pretty unlikely that they will hold the skirt for you if it ever turns up. I’m 99% certain that once they’ve cancelled the order, refunded you and reimbursed the buyer, as far as they are concerned, the case is closed. I think logistically it’s just such a tiny item amongst so many completely different items in such a big operation that it’s probably a step further than can realistically be managed in the way a retailer might with stock control. I think they will reply to you eventually to say they can’t undertake to hold the item. As regards the seller, if it turns up back with her, she ought to let VC know as she’ll have been reimbursed, but whether it goes back online for you to buy is just in her hands and even if it did it would be open to anyone to buy. Some sellers don’t communicate an awful lot, unfortunately. I think best you can hope for is that VC puts it up for sale on their own account if it ever turns up at the warehouse and you could look out for it, but I wouldn’t hold my breath, unfortunately. It’s probably just missing in action and that’s that. I’ve had the odd item I’ve sold go missing in transit over the years I’ve been selling with them, with the tracking simply stopping and never starting up again. It’s just one of those things, it’s disappointing but at least it’s insured and everyone gets reimbursed.


----------



## chicklety

Annie J said:


> I can only speak definitely for selling from the UK but yes, the labels sellers use have tracking. They are either Royal Mail Parcel Force which then transfers to the French post office system when it reaches France, or DHL. Both are traceable by the seller. Sellers may not want to share the tracking number publicly with the buyer if they want to keep their general whereabouts private. VC can track it though. A buyer will get a basic level of order tracking in their VC account, and proper tracking from the point VC ships the order out to you. Tracking for buyers hasn’t always been great but it’s getting a bit better now. (Having said that, deliveries from Paris aren’t great at the moment but that’s because of French postal workers striking).
> 
> VC will have reimbursed the seller for the skirt if she actually shipped it, which they will be able to tell from the label tracking. She won’t have lost out, if it was lost in transit. It’s all insured and both buyer and seller will be reimbursed.
> 
> I’m afraid my prediction is that it’s pretty unlikely that they will hold the skirt for you if it ever turns up. I’m 99% certain that once they’ve cancelled the order, refunded you and reimbursed the buyer, as far as they are concerned, the case is closed. I think logistically it’s just such a tiny item amongst so many completely different items in such a big operation that it’s probably a step further than can realistically be managed in the way a retailer might with stock control. I think they will reply to you eventually to say they can’t undertake to hold the item. As regards the seller, if it turns up back with her, she ought to let VC know as she’ll have been reimbursed, but whether it goes back online for you to buy is just in her hands and even if it did it would be open to anyone to buy. Some sellers don’t communicate an awful lot, unfortunately. I think best you can hope for is that VC puts it up for sale on their own account if it ever turns up at the warehouse and you could look out for it, but I wouldn’t hold my breath, unfortunately. It’s probably just missing in action and that’s that. I’ve had the odd item I’ve sold go missing in transit over the years I’ve been selling with them, with the tracking simply stopping and never starting up again. It’s just one of those things, it’s disappointing but at least it’s insured and everyone gets reimbursed.



WOW THIS IS AN AMAZING REPLY. I can not say THANK YOU enough. You superbly answered my questions and covered the next possible steps. I'm glad to know the seller gets the value back to her as well! It makes sense to me now. I just wish I knew anything about where it may have ever been scanned. How far did it get? I don't mind waiting and hoping and stalking the site for another shot at this exact skirt. It will be the 3rd attempt (1st seller couldn't be found.) Hope it works out! Thanks again - extra good karma to you!


----------



## Annie J

chicklety said:


> WOW THIS IS AN AMAZING REPLY. I can not say THANK YOU enough. You superbly answered my questions and covered the next possible steps. I'm glad to know the seller gets the value back to her as well! It makes sense to me now. I just wish I knew anything about where it may have ever been scanned. How far did it get? I don't mind waiting and hoping and stalking the site for another shot at this exact skirt. It will be the 3rd attempt (1st seller couldn't be found.) Hope it works out! Thanks again - extra good karma to you!


Glad if it’s helpful. I know how frustrating it is when something vanishes in transit! Sorry you didn’t get your skirt, but you never know, it might resurface. Good luck. Happy Christmas!


----------



## chicklety

Annie J said:


> Glad if it’s helpful. I know how frustrating it is when something vanishes in transit! Sorry you didn’t get your skirt, but you never know, it might resurface. Good luck. Happy Christmas!



HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Gabs007

giantcity said:


> Hi all, may I ask how a seller can set unavailable dates on Vestiaire? I'm going on holiday soon but I can't find where on the website I could select the dates where I won't be available to ship any sold items. Hope someone can help, thanks in advance!



They removed that option, I had to go to a family funeral and called them, was told that option is not available anymore, so had to cancel 2 buys as I couldn't send within the time frame


----------



## Gabs007

bagdabaggies said:


> My recent VC experience has been a mixed bag.
> 
> I noticed it depends on how the seller sends the item quickly and if its on time, they evaluate the product within reasonable time.
> 
> If its the other way around, I'd had to wait nearly a month. I tried direct shipping the first time since I knew the item was 110% authentic. Came in faster than VC does, but its such a double edged sword. Only would do it if I'm 110% confident that the item is genuine.
> 
> They seem to be ok at responding now, but their customer service needs improvement and also their status updates on items can be dubious at times - I ordered a bag that came in and then after seven days "apparently" the seller pulled out the bag. Another example is when I ordered a jacket, they took longer than expected to check it.
> 
> Overall from what I noticed is when it arrives in VC you're at the mercy of the process; who ever passes it through to depot until it reaches the checking point.



Sometimes their quality check is really messed up, my neighbour had an issue where an item got lost inhouse, after it cleared QC, then was sent back to QC when found and they tried to get her to sell it really cheap, she refused as she was angry about the damage they caused (when the item was missing for weeks after it was received and checked, then sent back to check and there was I think a pull in the silk), it was the 2nd issue she had, the 1st one they also lost the item for a few weeks and then claimed measurements are half a centimeter off to justify the delay, also tried to get her to sell it for a ridiculous price. She has now closed the account


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> It will be great if they had a way to search items only from European sellers...
> 
> Anyone has been following the monumental mishap that the 10th year celebrations has been?



I think they mess up quite frequently and I am not exactly a fan, but compared to Rebelle, they are golden, I am a bit worried about the direct shipping still, but so far had no issues, but then I always have a ton of pictures and usually do another quick snap before I send anything off, just in case somebody wants to do a quick switch


----------



## Magsmags

chicklety said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with them, very helpful!! I'd still love to hear from a seller just to know if the shipping  label provided by VC includes tracking numbers...



It does, but only when it is direct shipping the buyer gets informed, if it goes to their QC there is tracking but you never know how long they take to check...


----------



## Magsmags

Gabs007 said:


> I think they mess up quite frequently and I am not exactly a fan, but compared to Rebelle, they are golden, I am a bit worried about the direct shipping still, but so far had no issues, but then I always have a ton of pictures and usually do another quick snap before I send anything off, just in case somebody wants to do a quick switch




Lately my items don't show up on my profile page, I provided them with screen shots, asked others to look at my page, same thing, yet their chat simply doesn't care or refuses to tell IT, they just fob you off and calling them, you are forever waiting for somebody to answer the phone and then it's luck of the draw if that person actually wants to look...

I sold something with direct shipping and the buyer hasn't picked it up in days, wasn't at home when they tried to deliver, so I have no idea what is going to happen...


----------



## chicklety

Magsmags said:


> It does, but only when it is direct shipping the buyer gets informed, if it goes to their QC there is tracking but you never know how long they take to check...



Gotcha... thanks sooo much for your help. Its funny that VC couldn't just answer like that to me... healthy and happy new year magsmags!


----------



## Magsmags

chicklety said:


> Gotcha... thanks sooo much for your help. Its funny that VC couldn't just answer like that to me... healthy and happy new year magsmags!



You can always leave a message on the item page asking for the tracking, then see yourself how long it takes, mind you PF only registers it as sent once they picked it up from the post office and it is with their warehouse ready for distribution, so the seller might have sent even before, it is a real glitch


----------



## maryg1

So far my experiences both as a buyer and as a seller have been good, but this week I have accepted 4 offers on my items and the buyers didn’t go on with the purchase. So annoying


----------



## chicklety

Magsmags said:


> You can always leave a message on the item page asking for the tracking, then see yourself how long it takes, mind you PF only registers it as sent once they picked it up from the post office and it is with their warehouse ready for distribution, so the seller might have sent even before, it is a real glitch


Funny thing,  now the seller and the item link no longer work. When I click on the last comment she made to me it brings up an error. Just bizarre. Thanks for your advice though! Much appreciated


----------



## Geert

3 items with direct shipping, the problem with their software where I shipped next day but soft ware had a hickup still not sorted, 3 items direct shipping buyer was not in, has not picked up, some dolt apparently has a problem with the eye sight and claims looks like another size so I do a close up that the lazy staff does not put online with a generic reply...

This is becoming a joke, wish I could opt out of the direct shipping with clowns who are not in and don't pick up, items gone since the 15th of December, VC totally unhelpful


----------



## Geert

maryg1 said:


> So far my experiences both as a buyer and as a seller have been good, but this week I have accepted 4 offers on my items and the buyers didn’t go on with the purchase. So annoying



Switched off offers, and some idiot wanted me to enable them for Manolo boots I am already selling for next to nothing...


----------



## Geert

Btw I think they stopped updating the website, looked at something that came up with a search so was interested what else the seller has as it was my style, her profile comes up blank, so I left a message for her, she replied that she contacted CS and they claimed I need to update my app, I am not using the app as it really causes a lot of problems with my phone, and my other half works in IT and aid apps are always a risk, regarding tracking and collecting info.

I think they simply stopped to update the website, the chat was pretty useless, stopped replying, so I tried to ring them, the woman didn't even know what a browser is and told me to look at it through Google? 
It seems they simply ignore every user who uses the website? I much rather check items through the website than try to see items on the phone screen where the picture is much much smaller and you scroll forever.


----------



## Gabs007

chicklety said:


> Gotcha... thanks sooo much for your help. Its funny that VC couldn't just answer like that to me... healthy and happy new year magsmags!



To be honest, the customer service of VC seems to be totally and utterly clueless, rang them up today due to issues with the webpage, I think speaking to a 3 year old would have made more sense. According to the announcement on the phone, their staff is specially trained, they don't quite say in what though...



Geert said:


> Btw I think they stopped updating the website, looked at something that came up with a search so was interested what else the seller has as it was my style, her profile comes up blank, so I left a message for her, she replied that she contacted CS and they claimed I need to update my app, I am not using the app as it really causes a lot of problems with my phone, and my other half works in IT and aid apps are always a risk, regarding tracking and collecting info.
> 
> I think they simply stopped to update the website, the chat was pretty useless, stopped replying, so I tried to ring them, the woman didn't even know what a browser is and told me to look at it through Google?
> It seems they simply ignore every user who uses the website? I much rather check items through the website than try to see items on the phone screen where the picture is much much smaller and you scroll forever.



Pretty much the same issue I had, I also don't want to use the app, they might not mean anything with it but apps can be quite risky and they do track everything you do, not to go too much OT but any kind of app is a surveillance system and nothing is unhackable, I am trying to keep apps to the minimum and have removed most of them from my phone.


----------



## chicklety

Geert said:


> Btw I think they stopped updating the website, looked at something that came up with a search so was interested what else the seller has as it was my style, her profile comes up blank, so I left a message for her, she replied that she contacted CS and they claimed I need to update my app, I am not using the app as it really causes a lot of problems with my phone, and my other half works in IT and aid apps are always a risk, regarding tracking and collecting info.
> 
> I think they simply stopped to update the website, the chat was pretty useless, stopped replying, so I tried to ring them, the woman didn't even know what a browser is and told me to look at it through Google?
> It seems they simply ignore every user who uses the website? I much rather check items through the website than try to see items on the phone screen where the picture is much much smaller and you scroll forever.


Yes, similar type of thing for me, when I go back to view the chat I had with the seller regarding the item, an error message pops up. Like she doesn't exist anymore.  I'm just hoping the item eventually shows up to the QC office, and the seller allows them to sell it... then I can try to buy it for the 4th time....


----------



## Gabs007

chicklety said:


> Yes, similar type of thing for me, when I go back to view the chat I had with the seller regarding the item, an error message pops up. Like she doesn't exist anymore.  I'm just hoping the item eventually shows up to the QC office, and the seller allows them to sell it... then I can try to buy it for the 4th time....



LOL, an item I sold on the 10th of December is still showing up as pending, it was a direct shipment, apparently the buyer didn't pick it up yet VC can't tell me where it is or what is happening, just that it is "being tracked" - trained staff....

Btw I shipped it on the 11th, since it was past when the DHL shop was already closed and the website is a mess, so bringing it to the shop that is nearby is best... Not sure how long the seller has to pick it up, apparently it goes back to VC and they send it again, but no updates....


----------



## nicole0612

I have an item that was sold through Vestiaire Concierge service months ago (so they shipped it directly) but it still shows on my sold items list that I need to ship it. I get a warning to ship it every time I open the website or app, which is annouing! Customer service can do nothing about it so I’ve just given up.


----------



## nicole0612

Do you think there will ever be another site wide coupon code in the near future? I have two pricy items that I would love to buy with a nice 10% off discount, but I haven’t seen a discount in forever. I was hoping for one over the holidays!


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> I have an item that was sold through Vestiaire Concierge service months ago (so they shipped it directly) but it still shows on my sold items list that I need to ship it. I get a warning to ship it every time I open the website or app, which is annouing! Customer service can do nothing about it so I’ve just given up.



I don't use the app, but the website is totally messed up atm, another reason why I really don't want to have the app on my phone, with potential access to a lot of personal data. I haven't quite figured out what the customer service can actually do? There seem to be so many bugs with their software, customer service is well, not really there, ringing them, no point because they can't do anything, mailing them, standard reply...



nicole0612 said:


> Do you think there will ever be another site wide coupon code in the near future? I have two pricy items that I would love to buy with a nice 10% off discount, but I haven’t seen a discount in forever. I was hoping for one over the holidays!



I think they have other discounts, but they seem to be more related to brands, but with them dropping the commission considerably and people offering items cheaper, I don't think they are going to do the site wide 10% off.

On the bright side, they seem to have brought the holiday option back


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I don't use the app, but the website is totally messed up atm, another reason why I really don't want to have the app on my phone, with potential access to a lot of personal data. I haven't quite figured out what the customer service can actually do? There seem to be so many bugs with their software, customer service is well, not really there, ringing them, no point because they can't do anything, mailing them, standard reply...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have other discounts, but they seem to be more related to brands, but with them dropping the commission considerably and people offering items cheaper, I don't think they are going to do the site wide 10% off.
> 
> On the bright side, they seem to have brought the holiday option back



That is good news! I am about to have a baby so the holiday option will be useful!


----------



## NYJEK

Hi all, 
I am from NY and I think I they may have a QC here? 

Anyways, in a dilemma.  I received quotes from Yoogis but got a higher offer from Vestiaire. I want to obviously sell it via VC but it seems like many of you had negative experiences? I tried to skim through the post but seems very mixed. Any suggestions on how to proceed forward?


----------



## Annie J

NYJEK said:


> Hi all,
> I am from NY and I think I they may have a QC here?
> 
> Anyways, in a dilemma.  I received quotes from Yoogis but got a higher offer from Vestiaire. I want to obviously sell it via VC but it seems like many of you had negative experiences? I tried to skim through the post but seems very mixed. Any suggestions on how to proceed forward?



I have no experience with Yoogis (am in UK) but a lot of experience now with VC, buying and selling. I don’t know if Yoogis buys the bag from you or if it works the same way as Vestiaire. Can you just list your bag on both, or would you have to give it to Yoogis before it is sold on? Other people will know more than me about that. An offer from Vestiaire is only the price they agree to put the item online, not a price you are guaranteed. I think somewhere in the T&Cs there’s something that says they reserve the right to buy your item from you themselves at the full price agreed but it’s never happened to me, and I don’t know if it’s something they do regularly, or only with certain brands and value items, or if they don’t do it at all any more. So you may or may not not sell to an individual member/buyer at the initial price agreed. You may decide to reduce the price later. Or you may decide to take offers from buyers (they have to offer a minimum of 70% of the price currently listed). You might get lucky and catch the right buyer right at the start.

It sounds as if you’re happy with the suggested price, but if you wanted to put your item online at a higher value than Vestiaire has suggested, new policy there is that the price is your decision within reason (they used to ultimately refuse if you and they couldn’t reach an agreement), but if your price is more attractive, then your item’s going to appear more visibly in the listings. I guess that just means nearer the top, or more likely to feature in an editorial selection. Not being so visible doesn’t mean it won’t sell, and being more visible doesn’t guarantee it will. I do find bags sell quicker than other categories, particularly the more upmarket labels, so possibly you’d be fine either way. They generally try to keep prices lowish to encourage quick sales, so if they’ve suggested a price that looks good to you (and don’t forget the commission they take) I would think it is quite likely to sell at that price or at least for 70% or more of that price, and should be helped along by a greater degree of visibility.

My overall opinion: I think Vestiaire is fine and has mainly removed old causes for complaint during the last year. It’s still a work in progress but it’s got tighter and more efficient and they are weeding out poorer or slower or no longer active sellers with the new badge system, which isn’t perfect but is not bad either. It’s better for buyers as they’ve shortened the time allowed for sellers to ship to one week before potential automatic cancellation of the sale. I think that’s better for sellers too, it keeps it all moving and makes slow sellers less competitive, and good sellers more visible, so hopefully that attracts more buyers to the site. I’ve tried selling a few things on Joli Closet now too, but things aren’t currently moving for me there. I don’t think they have the same exposure, at least so far, and I don’t know if they operate in New York anyway. Basically, I myself have had almost entirely good experience on Vestiaire over a few years with minor problems all resolved (over 200 items sold, and a fair number of purchases).

I like having the middleman, it protects both the seller and the buyer and generally everything goes smoothly.

My only worry as a seller these days is when I have to do direct shipping to the customer which is new, and sellers are not able to opt out from it, but it’s only for lower value items, in certain regions, perhaps not yet in New York. And only sellers with a good record built up on Vestiaire can do it anyway, so if you are new to Vestiaire, this won’t be something that need concern you at this point. (I still prefer my sold items to go via Vestiaire QC so I am protected against scam buyers but actually haven’t had any significant problems with direct shipping anyway, and minor issues have been sorted out by Vestiaire).

I have no doubt that some negative experiences are true but when you think of the sheer volume going through Vestiaire, so many people wouldn’t be continuing to use them so much if was really so poor. I suspect that most people’s experience is fine like mine, and I expect I’ll have the odd problem arise in the future, but it doesn’t worry me too much. Describe your bag accurately and honestly, and photograph it well, so that there is no room for doubt that it matches the description when it goes through QC. Check out what the criteria are for the different standards of condition and be realistic when you select the condition for your item: some things people list as ‘very good condition’ are never going to sell or make it through QC if they are really only in ‘good’ or ‘fair’ condition and it’s obvious to buyers or QC right away.

Hope you get on well with it!


----------



## Annie J

giantcity said:


> Hi all, may I ask how a seller can set unavailable dates on Vestiaire? I'm going on holiday soon but I can't find where on the website I could select the dates where I won't be available to ship any sold items. Hope someone can help, thanks in advance!





Annie J said:


> Hi!  It seems it has temporarily gone missing, unfortunately. Gabs007 noticed this a few weeks back. Someone at VC told me it will be back soon. I think that it’s being altered/improved to dovetail with other changes they’ve made. Best you can do at the moment is leave a message for buyers in the status update box on your profile page, which I think currently you can only do via the website and not the app. Only trouble is, buyers never seem to read it!  You can always cancel sales if you can’t ship them in time (doesn’t affect your stats if cancelled within 5 days) but obviously that is not ideal. I’ll be glad when it’s sorted out. Hope you have a nice holiday!





Gabs007 said:


> On the bright side, they seem to have brought the holiday option back



Yes, it is back, much better, thank goodness! They took it down to revamp it, as someone in customer service told me a while back. I don’t think it ever worked quite this way before? Used to be you could set a status message but all that really did was tell buyers you might take longer to ship. Which probably more or less worked ok with the excessive old 30 day shipping allowance for sellers. Now if you set holiday dates up, buyers can see your items but can’t buy them for the duration, which is a really necessary feature with the welcome change to 7 days to ship your sold items, and you don’t want to end up cancelling sales which is inconvenient all round and disappointing for buyers. I’m glad about that, much more efficient.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> That is good news! I am about to have a baby so the holiday option will be useful!


Wow, Nicole, wonderful news!! (And I do mean the baby, not the holiday option! ) All the best to you! Keep us posted?


----------



## NYJEK

Annie J said:


> I have no experience with Yoogis (am in UK) but a lot of experience now with VC, buying and selling. I don’t know if Yoogis buys the bag from you or if it works the same way as Vestiaire. Can you just list your bag on both, or would you have to give it to Yoogis before it is sold on? Other people will know more than me about that. An offer from Vestiaire is only the price they agree to put the item online, not a price you are guaranteed. I think somewhere in the T&Cs there’s something that says they reserve the right to buy your item from you themselves at the full price agreed but it’s never happened to me, and I don’t know if it’s something they do regularly, or only with certain brands and value items, or if they don’t do it at all any more. So you may or may not not sell to an individual member/buyer at the initial price agreed. You may decide to reduce the price later. Or you may decide to take offers from buyers (they have to offer a minimum of 70% of the price currently listed). You might get lucky and catch the right buyer right at the start.
> 
> It sounds as if you’re happy with the suggested price, but if you wanted to put your item online at a higher value than Vestiaire has suggested, new policy there is that the price is your decision within reason (they used to ultimately refuse if you and they couldn’t reach an agreement), but if your price is more attractive, then your item’s going to appear more visibly in the listings. I guess that just means nearer the top, or more likely to feature in an editorial selection. Not being so visible doesn’t mean it won’t sell, and being more visible doesn’t guarantee it will. I do find bags sell quicker than other categories, particularly the more upmarket labels, so possibly you’d be fine either way. They generally try to keep prices lowish to encourage quick sales, so if they’ve suggested a price that looks good to you (and don’t forget the commission they take) I would think it is quite likely to sell at that price or at least for 70% or more of that price, and should be helped along by a greater degree of visibility.
> 
> My overall opinion: I think Vestiaire is fine and has mainly removed old causes for complaint during the last year. It’s still a work in progress but it’s got tighter and more efficient and they are weeding out poorer or slower or no longer active sellers with the new badge system, which isn’t perfect but is not bad either. It’s better for buyers as they’ve shortened the time allowed for sellers to ship to one week before potential automatic cancellation of the sale. I think that’s better for sellers too, it keeps it all moving and makes slow sellers less competitive, and good sellers more visible, so hopefully that attracts more buyers to the site. I’ve tried selling a few things on Joli Closet now too, but things aren’t currently moving for me there. I don’t think they have the same exposure, at least so far, and I don’t know if they operate in New York anyway. Basically, I myself have had almost entirely good experience on Vestiaire over a few years with minor problems all resolved (over 200 items sold, and a fair number of purchases).
> 
> I like having the middleman, it protects both the seller and the buyer and generally everything goes smoothly.
> 
> My only worry as a seller these days is when I have to do direct shipping to the customer which is new, and sellers are not able to opt out from it, but it’s only for lower value items, in certain regions, perhaps not yet in New York. And only sellers with a good record built up on Vestiaire can do it anyway, so if you are new to Vestiaire, this won’t be something that need concern you at this point. (I still prefer my sold items to go via Vestiaire QC so I am protected against scam buyers but actually haven’t had any significant problems with direct shipping anyway, and minor issues have been sorted out by Vestiaire).
> 
> I have no doubt that some negative experiences are true but when you think of the sheer volume going through Vestiaire, so many people wouldn’t be continuing to use them so much if was really so poor. I suspect that most people’s experience is fine like mine, and I expect I’ll have the odd problem arise in the future, but it doesn’t worry me too much. Describe your bag accurately and honestly, and photograph it well, so that there is no room for doubt that it matches the description when it goes through QC. Check out what the criteria are for the different standards of condition and be realistic when you select the condition for your item: some things people list as ‘very good condition’ are never going to sell or make it through QC if they are really only in ‘good’ or ‘fair’ condition and it’s obvious to buyers or QC right away.
> 
> Hope you get on well with it!


Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to write such an informative and valuable feedback. Yes, I am new to VC so your response was super helpful and thank you for shedding some light. I listed it on both Yoogis and VC. I already have some bidders from VC, which makes me return higher than what was quoted from Yoogis. Yoogis is different because, the process is same as VC but there are no bids. 

My main concern with VC is that they will lose packages or take a long time to authenticate, payout, etc. I will have to think it over. Thanks again!


----------



## Annie J

NYJEK said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to write such an informative and valuable feedback. Yes, I am new to VC so your response was super helpful and thank you for shedding some light. I listed it on both Yoogis and VC. I already have some bidders from VC, which makes me return higher than what was quoted from Yoogis. Yoogis is different because, the process is same as VC but there are no bids.
> 
> My main concern with VC is that they will lose packages or take a long time to authenticate, payout, etc. I will have to think it over. Thanks again!


My pleasure, I hope it’s useful. 

I’ve read a couple of experiences here about lost packages but I don’t believe it’s a regular problem. I’ve really had a lot of transactions and nothing I bought has been lost in so many except for a minor part of an item I bought (they immediately offered refund or reduction) and a package that went missing in transit from a seller to VC, and I got a refund and the seller was reimbursed on VC’s insurance, with no delay. An item I sold recently went missing in transit, not VC’s fault, and I was still paid quickly for it and the buyer was promptly refunded. I seem to remember that I did just have to make a call to customer service to get the ball rolling. I think one of the cases that worked out badly here from memory was a seller who used their own label instead of VC’s to ship to QC, and I think that’s just always inadvisable as you then unnecessarily take on the risk yourself.  And also the label they send you is set up with all the right barcodes to be accepted into their system at the warehouse, so an item is more likely to go astray if it doesn’t carry that info. 

As regards authentication and QC timings, my many sold and bought items have arrived and gone fairly quickly through with no problem, only ever a day or two’s delay at particularly busy times, though that would be in Paris, not New York. Maybe someone has specific experience of NY they can share. I think sometimes people worry that something has gone missing when it shows up on courier or postal tracking that it has been delivered to VC, but VC has not yet sent you, the seller, a notification that it has been received. I suspect they’ll link those two tracking events more closely in future (lots of IT changes recently), but to date my experience has been that it occasionally just takes them a while to process what’s been delivered to them into the internal system, but it always shows up after a day or so, maybe two when it’s very busy. And as long as you used the label they supplied and you have your proof of posting or depositing with the courier, you will be covered by their insurance if anything goes missing, whether en route or at VC.

Then as for QC and authentication itself, if you have supplied or uploaded a receipt and/or sent the authenticity card for your bag, it’ll probably help speed things up, I think, and just doing all the things I mentioned above re the description and photos for condition. Any direct shipping glitches people have spoken of will not be relevant to you. A lot of the slowness people used to complain about was really just buyers finding some sellers slow, and that’s different now that they’ve reduced the shipping window allowed to sellers.

Payout is actually really quick and reliable, used to be twice monthly, now it is once a week, usually the Tuesday following your item being sent to the buyer. I’ve never had to chase either QC/authentication or payment myself.


----------



## nicole0612

Annie J said:


> Wow, Nicole, wonderful news!! (And I do mean the baby, not the holiday option! ) All the best to you! Keep us posted?



Thank you so much!



NYJEK said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to write such an informative and valuable feedback. Yes, I am new to VC so your response was super helpful and thank you for shedding some light. I listed it on both Yoogis and VC. I already have some bidders from VC, which makes me return higher than what was quoted from Yoogis. Yoogis is different because, the process is same as VC but there are no bids.
> 
> My main concern with VC is that they will lose packages or take a long time to authenticate, payout, etc. I will have to think it over. Thanks again!



I agree with Annie, I haven’t really had issues with selling on VC, maybe 1 in my 75 sales and it still worked out fine in the end. VC is by far my go-to choice for selling. Why not give VC a week or so to see if you can sell your item for a price you are Ok with in that time before sending it to consignment (most sites will give you a week or two to decide to accept their quote). Note that on VC many people will put in offers, but don’t count it as a sale until they purchase. If they do purchase, I would 100% prefer that over consignment at Yoogis etc, because you may be waiting awhile for a consignment sale. 
I just re-read your post. So you already sent it in to Yoogis (I believe they require to have the item on hand) and still have it listed on Vestiaire? I do that as well, and have it shipped back from consignment if it sells on Vestiaire first, but best to check first if Yoogis will do expedited return shipping to you if you sell it on Vestiaire and how much they will charge you for an early return fee. I have never sold with Yoogis, but have had this scenario play out with Fashionphile, RealReal and AFF. The charge for fast return shipping and item withdrawal fee has been anywhere from $100-$350.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> That is good news! I am about to have a baby so the holiday option will be useful!



Congratulations.



Annie J said:


> It sounds as if you’re happy with the suggested price, but if you wanted to put your item online at a higher value than Vestiaire has suggested, new policy there is that the price is your decision within reason (they used to ultimately refuse if you and they couldn’t reach an agreement), but if your price is more attractive, then your item’s going to appear more visibly in the listings. I guess that just means nearer the top, or more likely to feature in an editorial selection. Not being so visible doesn’t mean it won’t sell, and being more visible doesn’t guarantee it will. I do find bags sell quicker than other categories, particularly the more upmarket labels, so possibly you’d be fine either way. They generally try to keep prices lowish to encourage quick sales, so if they’ve suggested a price that looks good to you (and don’t forget the commission they take) I would think it is quite likely to sell at that price or at least for 70% or more of that price, and should be helped along by a greater degree of visibility.
> 
> My overall opinion: I think Vestiaire is fine and has mainly removed old causes for complaint during the last year. It’s still a work in progress but it’s got tighter and more efficient and they are weeding out poorer or slower or no longer active sellers with the new badge system, which isn’t perfect but is not bad either. It’s better for buyers as they’ve shortened the time allowed for sellers to ship to one week before potential automatic cancellation of the sale. I think that’s better for sellers too, it keeps it all moving and makes slow sellers less competitive, and good sellers more visible, so hopefully that attracts more buyers to the site. I’ve tried selling a few things on Joli Closet now too, but things aren’t currently moving for me there. I don’t think they have the same exposure, at least so far, and I don’t know if they operate in New York anyway. Basically, I myself have had almost entirely good experience on Vestiaire over a few years with minor problems all resolved (over 200 items sold, and a fair number of purchases).
> 
> I like having the middleman, it protects both the seller and the buyer and generally everything goes smoothly.
> 
> My only worry as a seller these days is when I have to do direct shipping to the customer which is new, and sellers are not able to opt out from it, but it’s only for lower value items, in certain regions, perhaps not yet in New York. And only sellers with a good record built up on Vestiaire can do it anyway, so if you are new to Vestiaire, this won’t be something that need concern you at this point. (I still prefer my sold items to go via Vestiaire QC so I am protected against scam buyers but actually haven’t had any significant problems with direct shipping anyway, and minor issues have been sorted out by Vestiaire).
> 
> I have no doubt that some negative experiences are true but when you think of the sheer volume going through Vestiaire, so many people wouldn’t be continuing to use them so much if was really so poor. I suspect that most people’s experience is fine like mine, and I expect I’ll have the odd problem arise in the future, but it doesn’t worry me too much. Describe your bag accurately and honestly, and photograph it well, so that there is no room for doubt that it matches the description when it goes through QC. Check out what the criteria are for the different standards of condition and be realistic when you select the condition for your item: some things people list as ‘very good condition’ are never going to sell or make it through QC if they are really only in ‘good’ or ‘fair’ condition and it’s obvious to buyers or QC right away.
> 
> Hope you get on well with it!



Unfortunately VC have replaced old causes for complaint with a ton of new ones, the SMS notification sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't, if it is direct shipping and the buyer isn't home or doesn't pick the parcel up, you are quite stranded. The website doesn't display items on the profile page (for sale) and they are trying to push everybody to use the app, well, knowing what kind of access apps have to your personal data and the rather nonchalant way VC treats their software, massive reservations, the hickups my neighbour had, where I really physically saw the item (I almost bought that dress of her, well since she got it back - and we suspect buyer's remorse or something like that, additionally with them losing it inhouse and then there was a pull in the silk, it first passing QC then being lost for weeks, then showing up with a pull again) then the fact that their CS basically can never help because it is always another department, I am not going anywhere near the app, nothing might happen, but if it does, it is my data that will be compromised and somebody might have all the info on my phone. I am having a ton of contact info for PR clients, including personal mobiles and emails on my phone, my phone will be pretty hard to break in, stuff is encrypted and I can just wipe it clean in case it should be stolen, all those precautions would be totally useless, a bit like having the best security on your property when a potential burglar can get a key to the back door.

In case their app would be compromised, they would just shrug their shoulders and their CS doesn't seem to have the slightest idea regarding technical stuff and VC is simply not important enough to have another mobile or iPad where I only keep limited info.


----------



## EmilyM111

News from me: just lost my expert seller status due to (forced) shipping with Collissimo which took 2 weeks (christmas, new year etc) to arrive. I'm in a second round of escalations but lost cause. Fingers crossed- only 2 things to sell and done. Not buying anything this year. Already found a nice place in Poland to sell coveted items but some (eg. special edition sac de jour) wouldn't sell there, market not yet ready for no-logo items.


----------



## Geert

nikka007 said:


> News from me: just lost my expert seller status due to (forced) shipping with Collissimo which took 2 weeks (christmas, new year etc) to arrive. I'm in a second round of escalations but lost cause. Fingers crossed- only 2 things to sell and done. Not buying anything this year. Already found a nice place in Poland to sell coveted items but some (eg. special edition sac de jour) wouldn't sell there, market not yet ready for no-logo items.



I had the issue where I sent an item the same day but shipping was with ParcelForce, it was before a long weekend, I think Monday was a public holiday, on Saturday PF doesn't collect, so I rang them and said I had the receipt and if they count, I was still within the time frame, phone chat useless, the stupid woman only went "I don't think so, our system makes no mistakes must be something else" I asked her to look at it, she just mindlessly repeated the system is automatic. When I wrote them, I finally got a response that yes, it is a problem with their system, I can be sure they have informed management but they regret there is nothing they can do about and suggested that if I sell a few items very cheaply that the seller status would be back.
So to translate, to make up for Vestiaire's mistakes, you need to almost give away your items and eat the loss. I think I even uploaded a screen shot here of their totally useless response. Quality customer care.

Edited to add, PF also only collects early with the post office, so that day doesn't count even if you have the receipt....


----------



## Geert

I just was online to their total joke of a customer service, the item is sent back to me now and I should relist it again, which can't be done automatically, I am so happy I had to wait about 45 minutes for that, and apparently it does happen sometimes (which possibly means often). Great, it was an occasion dress, sold on the 19th, they tried to deliver on the 23rd and since then it has been sitting at the DHL shop ready for pickup and the "buyer" has not bothered to pick it up, so I have to do everything again, pulled it from other websites... I am more than just angry!


----------



## EmilyM111

Geert said:


> I had the issue where I sent an item the same day but shipping was with ParcelForce, it was before a long weekend, I think Monday was a public holiday, on Saturday PF doesn't collect, so I rang them and said I had the receipt and if they count, I was still within the time frame, phone chat useless, the stupid woman only went "I don't think so, our system makes no mistakes must be something else" I asked her to look at it, she just mindlessly repeated the system is automatic. When I wrote them, I finally got a response that yes, it is a problem with their system, I can be sure they have informed management but they regret there is nothing they can do about and suggested that if I sell a few items very cheaply that the seller status would be back.
> So to translate, to make up for Vestiaire's mistakes, you need to almost give away your items and eat the loss. I think I even uploaded a screen shot here of their totally useless response. Quality customer care.
> 
> Edited to add, PF also only collects early with the post office, so that day doesn't count even if you have the receipt....


They didn't get as far as suggesting to me to sell cheaply. As I said, I'm pretty happy I've found a VC-esque platform in Poland and befriended the owner so my commission is 15% atm and coveted items sell at better than VC prices. Though I'm pretty sure VC doesn't care about losing my business lol. I've mentioned here that I've purchased much less  recently knowing how big pain is to sell unwanted items.
But they joined British Airways and East Midlands Trains as my most hated companies ever. Not that it matters but I commit time ranting about them occasionally


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> News from me: just lost my expert seller status due to (forced) shipping with Collissimo which took 2 weeks (christmas, new year etc) to arrive. I'm in a second round of escalations but lost cause. Fingers crossed- only 2 things to sell and done. Not buying anything this year. Already found a nice place in Poland to sell coveted items but some (eg. special edition sac de jour) wouldn't sell there, market not yet ready for no-logo items.



Does their software have a hickup again? I read somewhere that it made a mistake with counting the days, it is a bit of an issue with ParcelForce as they collect from the post office, so even if you hand it in there and get your receipt, online it only shows up when the item has been received in their sorting facility. So if you send even the same day and there is a public hol


nikka007 said:


> They didn't get as far as suggesting to me to sell cheaply. As I said, I'm pretty happy I've found a VC-esque platform in Poland and befriended the owner so my commission is 15% atm and coveted items sell at better than VC prices. Though I'm pretty sure VC doesn't care about losing my business lol. I've mentioned here that I've purchased much less  recently knowing how big pain is to sell unwanted items.
> But they joined British Airways and East Midlands Trains as my most hated companies ever. Not that it matters but I commit time ranting about them occasionally



LOL, I am with you with BA and British Midland's Trains, the only thing that keeps me with VC atm is their relatively low commission, I sold a few items via the direct shipping and it went without a problem but I always do worry a bit, I just went and checked their help section, apparently no help for the seller if the buyer doesn't pick up but for the buyer it is apparently resent but they claim it is then sent back to VC?

It honestly would be great if there were more platforms, designer 2nd hand is a huge business, but I think getting known is an even bigger issue for the platforms, shops who take the physical item in are a bit of a problem as they charge an even bigger cut and you depend on the people physically going to the shop. 

I am really having mixed feelings with VC and the direct shipping, I mean how easy is it to do a switch and then claim it was another item or send a fake back? If somebody doesn't pick up the item, same thing and it is not even relisted automatically. While VC seem to have gotten rid of some problems, that direct shipping seems to open up a lot more problems.

I sold some items on Vide, which is also a bit of a mixed bag, they want you to use the regular mail, now the French mail often doesn't scan items, so you have no proof that the item was received even if you send it signed for, only works if they make the person sign and scan the item. I wanted to use different carriers but to book them you need the phone number, which they do not tend to provide or respond to your request and the item is not checked independently, so there were occasions where the buyer obviously wore it and then returned (BO is pretty much a give away) as they have the day when it arrives and then 48 hours, if somebody times it right (I am very suspicious of requests to send the item with special delivery - you don't get the money for the really expensive service refunded - and the ones who need it for that occasion often just order it for that occasion and then return).

So far never had a hitch with Joli but they are not so well known so sales are slower and you get a lot of time wasters who make offers and never follow up.

If your Polish platform accepts items from the UK and isn't totally crazy regarding commission, please let me know!


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Does their software have a hickup again? I read somewhere that it made a mistake with counting the days, it is a bit of an issue with ParcelForce as they collect from the post office, so even if you hand it in there and get your receipt, online it only shows up when the item has been received in their sorting facility. So if you send even the same day and there is a public hol




Don't think it's a hickup - probably some simple algorithm 'didn't arrive in 5 days bump the rating'. I sent my item on 24th and marked the item as sent (also confirmed by the tracking) so visibly the software is only counting days since rather than processing the info from the tracking



Gabs007 said:


> LOL, I am with you with BA and British Midland's Trains, the only thing that keeps me with VC atm is their relatively low commission, I sold a few items via the direct shipping and it went without a problem but I always do worry a bit, I just went and checked their help section, apparently no help for the seller if the buyer doesn't pick up but for the buyer it is apparently resent but they claim it is then sent back to VC?
> 
> It honestly would be great if there were more platforms, designer 2nd hand is a huge business, but I think getting known is an even bigger issue for the platforms, shops who take the physical item in are a bit of a problem as they charge an even bigger cut and you depend on the people physically going to the shop.
> 
> I am really having mixed feelings with VC and the direct shipping, I mean how easy is it to do a switch and then claim it was another item or send a fake back? If somebody doesn't pick up the item, same thing and it is not even relisted automatically. While VC seem to have gotten rid of some problems, that direct shipping seems to open up a lot more problems.
> 
> I sold some items on Vide, which is also a bit of a mixed bag, they want you to use the regular mail, now the French mail often doesn't scan items, so you have no proof that the item was received even if you send it signed for, only works if they make the person sign and scan the item. I wanted to use different carriers but to book them you need the phone number, which they do not tend to provide or respond to your request and the item is not checked independently, so there were occasions where the buyer obviously wore it and then returned (BO is pretty much a give away) as they have the day when it arrives and then 48 hours, if somebody times it right (I am very suspicious of requests to send the item with special delivery - you don't get the money for the really expensive service refunded - and the ones who need it for that occasion often just order it for that occasion and then return).
> 
> So far never had a hitch with Joli but they are not so well known so sales are slower and you get a lot of time wasters who make offers and never follow up.
> 
> If your Polish platform accepts items from the UK and isn't totally crazy regarding commission, please let me know!



I have high hopes for other players (non VC, Real Real, US based platforms). Huge demand is coming from the locals and also the eco movement adding to this (myself keen to buy pre-owned items due to ecological concerns). I've made friends with the Polish platform owner (awesome entrepreneur, highly recommended)  and hoping for this movement to become elss corporate and earnings obsessed. The only caveat is that in non Western Europe countries, clothes and accessories don't sell well ( i snatched some exciting items myself therefore lol)- the audience still fall for the old good logo


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Don't think it's a hickup - probably some simple algorithm 'didn't arrive in 5 days bump the rating'. I sent my item on 24th and marked the item as sent (also confirmed by the tracking) so visibly the software is only counting days since rather than processing the info from the tracking
> 
> 
> 
> I have high hopes for other players (non VC, Real Real, US based platforms). Huge demand is coming from the locals and also the eco movement adding to this (myself keen to buy pre-owned items due to ecological concerns). I've made friends with the Polish platform owner (awesome entrepreneur, highly recommended)  and hoping for this movement to become elss corporate and earnings obsessed. The only caveat is that in non Western Europe countries, clothes and accessories don't sell well ( i snatched some exciting items myself therefore lol)- the audience still fall for the old good logo



Did I get that right? You are now responsible for the time the delivery agency THEY pick takes to deliver? That is ridiculous!

I think the problem is that advertising costs and start ups don't have all that much money, so people will automatically be going to the best known ones, it's not that VC is so good, it is just they are best known and aren't as totally outrageous with the percentage or try to offload the shipping costs (Rebelle is having a really high percentage, limited pictures, then they try to make you pay additionally for insured sending and for vouchers they give out to promote their site, I think they have descended to a total joke and ripoff, plus with their QC it is hit and miss, apparently depending if the checker has PMS or not, I had items that were new and with a label returned without the label, when I complained they claim they don't remove labels) but all the best luck to your friend! Might take a look there myself


----------



## Gabs007

I had a look, lol, unfortunately the site is all in Polish with no translation, so not great for me, additionally all the money seems to be Zloty, I have an UK and an EU account, the currency conversion would simply eat into the profits.

Apart from that hickup, I think it might also stop buyers from other countries finding items and purchasing.

Correction, found the translation button (wild guess) you might want to mention to him that if he does install the google translation service for the website, people looking for a specific item might find it when they do an online search


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Did I get that right? You are now responsible for the time the delivery agency THEY pick takes to deliver? That is ridiculous!


Yeah but do what triggers I can pull? Like being one of 5000 good sellers on VC. Oh wait...Of course I've escalated and mentioned Jolie's and Collector's Sq (as my fav place is not recognised yet). So far no response.![/QUOTE]



Gabs007 said:


> I think the problem is that advertising costs and start ups don't have all that much money, so people will automatically be going to the best known ones, it's not that VC is so good, it is just they are best known and aren't as totally outrageous with the percentage or try to offload the shipping costs (Rebelle is having a really high percentage, limited pictures, then they try to make you pay additionally for insured sending and for vouchers they give out to promote their site, I think they have descended to a total joke and ripoff, plus with their QC it is hit and miss, apparently depending if the checker has PMS or not, I had items that were new and with a label returned without the label, when I complained they claim they don't remove labels) but all the best luck to your friend! Might take a look there myself



My understanding (i managed a digital marketing for a FB/Google major client) is that it's not exactly the cost of the marketing but recognising Eastern European platform and also there people want receipts and the first thing you get is full-on logo bag/belt rather than haute couture (I mean i can create a chanel/Hermes receipt on my mac and nobody wouldn't know but...).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gabs007

Oops and the UK doesn't seem to exist in the drop down menu, there is no United Kingdom, no Great Britain, so not quite sure what is going on?


----------



## EmilyM111

must be - i sent stuff from the UK myself. Try Wielka Brytania


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Oops and the UK doesn't seem to exist in the drop down menu, there is no United Kingdom, no Great Britain, so not quite sure what is going on?


sorry they are a start up and maybe didn't nail foreign countries name lol


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Oops and the UK doesn't seem to exist in the drop down menu, there is no United Kingdom, no Great Britain, so not quite sure what is going on?


I did provide feedback to her on this



Gabs007 said:


> I had a look, lol, unfortunately the site is all in Polish with no translation, so not great for me, additionally all the money seems to be Zloty, I have an UK and an EU account, the currency conversion would simply eat into the profits.
> 
> Apart from that hickup, I think it might also stop buyers from other countries finding items and purchasing.
> 
> Correction, found the translation button (wild guess) you might want to mention to him that if he does install the google translation service for the website, people looking for a specific item might find it when they do an online search


My understanding is that they do provide a version in english (top right corner). The owner told me she had issues with the IT folk with whom she ordered the platform design. In any case please let me know as she's my friend so can pass feedback whilst she's working on moving the platform to another server./IT team The good thing is that the team is smaller than the VC guys so things move quicker and more reasonable price-wise.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Yeah but do what triggers I can pull? Like being one of 5000 good sellers on VC. Oh wait...Of course I've escalated and mentioned Jolie's and Collector's Sq (as my fav place is not recognised yet). So far no response.!





My understanding (i managed a digital marketing for a FB/Google major client) is that it's not exactly the cost of the marketing but recognising Eastern European platform and also there people want receipts and the first thing you get is full-on logo bag/belt rather than haute couture (I mean i can create a chanel/Hermes receipt on my mac and nobody wouldn't know but...).[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Due to using a .com address, that should not be much of an issue. I managed to finally get in and read the TOS, I am a bit confused as to when they pay out and apparently the buyer can return as well, no mention of their commission or if they do provide a shipping label. It is all a bit confusing


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> My understanding (i managed a digital marketing for a FB/Google major client) is that it's not exactly the cost of the marketing but recognising Eastern European platform and also there people want receipts and the first thing you get is full-on logo bag/belt rather than haute couture (I mean i can create a chanel/Hermes receipt on my mac and nobody wouldn't know but...).


[/QUOTE]

Due to using a .com address, that should not be much of an issue. I managed to finally get in and read the TOS, I am a bit confused as to when they pay out and apparently the buyer can return as well, no mention of their commission or if they do provide a shipping label. It is all a bit confusing[/QUOTE]
I'm happy to pass your feedback if you can send me one via PM. I am typically paid with them within 2 weeks. The buyer tried to return my item but they paid me before that and handled the issue. No shipping label provided (sadly) lol.


----------



## Gabs007

Regarding VC and items not being visible, the reply to my email, ages ago and it is beyond ridiculous, we know there are issues and the items don't show up but rest assured the items are still visible? REALLY? After you confirmed they do not show up? Quality...

If you need anything else, what, like another email that contradicts itself?


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> must be - i sent stuff from the UK myself. Try Wielka Brytania



That worked, lol, did GB, UK and England with no results, wouldn't have thought to look under W


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> That worked, lol, did GB, UK and England with no results, wouldn't have thought to look under W


Really unsure what's going on - never had any problems but maybe i was lucky


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Regarding VC and items not being visible, the reply to my email, ages ago and it is beyond ridiculous, we know there are issues and the items don't show up but rest assured the items are still visible? REALLY? After you confirmed they do not show up? Quality...
> 
> If you need anything else, what, like another email that contradicts itself?


Hi Gabs, Happy New Year!  I have had same issue. Their reply does sound vaguely like a contradiction but it’s not really. They just mean the items are fully visible as usual in the listings, which is true. They are just not appearing on our individual seller profile pages on the desktop site at the moment and that is the IT problem they are sorting out. It’s not as bad as it looks unless people are only ever reaching all your items via your desktop page rather than by browsing or item/category searches or via the app. I know you don’t use the app, but a huge number of people seem to, and to set your mind at rest, the new items are showing up on our individual app profile pages, and I’m getting a normal amount of traffic on newly listed items, so this temporary glitch is not having too much effect by the look of it.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Hi Gabs, Happy New Year!  I have had same issue. Their reply does sound vaguely like a contradiction but it’s not really. They just mean the items are fully visible as usual in the listings, which is true. They are just not appearing on our individual seller profile pages on the desktop site at the moment and that is the IT problem they are sorting out. It’s not as bad as it looks unless people are only ever reaching all your items via your desktop page rather than by browsing or item/category searches or via the app. I know you don’t use the app, but a huge number of people seem to, and to set your mind at rest, the new items are showing up on our individual app profile pages, and I’m getting a normal amount of traffic on newly listed items, so this temporary glitch is not having too much effect by the look of it.



They are NOT, unless somebody is happy to use the app, which is a bloody risk, look, let just call it how it is, they are a horrible outfit and the others are even more horrid, so far nothing bad has happened to you so you like them, it is actually worse, they are useless. if you are happy to use the app, that is great, however a lot of people who might not want their privacy and data compromised will not do so, because the way they are pretty nonchalant about their website and problems does NOT inspire trust, you want to take the risk, great, people who looked into the issue will not want to do so. I am happy for you to take that risk, I am just not, but apparently unless it happens to you, it is not a real risk, you have been very lucky so far, hopefully that continues for you, for me it hasn't so I am a bit leery to sing their praise.

I am sorry, apparently all evidence to the contrary doesn't really matter until it happens to you, which is of course something totally up to you, most of us tend to have a ton of problems, out of a dreadful bunch (losing items and such) they seem to not be as bad as others, which doesn't mean they are totally horrible, but you love them, which is fine, just is not the experience most of us had. Seriously, I think they are perfectly and totally awful and the only reason why people are using them is that there are no alternatives. otherwise they would have gone bust ages ago due to lack of customer service and simply being useless.

To clarify, I would not trust them with feeding a goldfish or watering a cactus, they have shown over and over that they are useless, their software is faulty, so anybody who welcomes a bit of hacking and having their data hijacked, great, use the app, people who are aware how things work won't do. With the shoddy way the treat customer complains (again not a problem as it hasn't happened to you) to the flawed website, trusting the app and giving it access to all my data? Yeah right, I seriously don't have a hijack info and identity wish.

Btw the fact that they actually said they are aware items do not show up and then claim they are still visible is not a contradiction? Really? I mean isn't that like "We are aware that your light doesn't work but you should still be able to see in the dark?" I know you don't work for them but the excuses you make up for them are really really straining everything, if items do not show up, they are not visible, simple as that



Annie J said:


> Hi Gabs, Happy New Year!  I have had same issue. Their reply does sound vaguely like a contradiction but it’s not really. They just mean the items are fully visible as usual in the listings, which is true. They are just not appearing on our individual seller profile pages on the desktop site at the moment and that is the IT problem they are sorting out. It’s not as bad as it looks unless people are only ever reaching all your items via your desktop page rather than by browsing or item/category searches or via the app. I know you don’t use the app, but a huge number of people seem to, and to set your mind at rest, the new items are showing up on our individual app profile pages, and I’m getting a normal amount of traffic on newly listed items, so this temporary glitch is not having too much effect by the look of it.



Btw if items are not visible to your followers, the people who buy from you regularly because they like your style and have the same size, how is that "not a bad thing"?

Honestly, do they have to kill your cat before you believe they are not the 2nd coming and the site is really horrible and the customer service is more than worthless?

Somebody who a couple of posts ago was terrified of giving banking info to a page due to security concerns is all of a sudden is not worried about the data and access an app has? Something that can basically track you where you go, what you have on your phone or iPad?

As you not having had any drop off in interest, oddly enough my new items, pretty much this season do not get any likes, I guess that it is due to the visibility that simply doesn't happen? Sorry, an international webpage should have their IT updated, they should have customer support not only in name (when in reality it is some clueless bot or a primary school child who has no idea what is going on) but they want people to trust them with high value items? Hmmm where is the problem? Seems like if an electrician can't change a fuse, would you trust them to rewire your house? I wouldn't but then again, if you would, that is cool with me, because it is not my house that would burn down, I would only have an issue if I live near you and my house might catch fire too


----------



## Annie J

Wow, @Gabs007, you’ve totally misread my post and you’ve certainly misquoted me in your two extraordinary responses, changing the meaning of what I actually wrote.  I thought we helped each other out with the various bits of information we pick up on VC and can put together here. I knew you don’t use the app so I shared what I could see there with you. I won’t trouble you in future.

I hope anyone on the forum who could benefit from the info I shared will read my original post and not the misquotes. It’s certainly an annoying glitch on Vestiaire at the moment which Gabs rightly flagged and I for one will be glad when they’ve fixed it as they said they will. I seem to be getting no noticeable reduction in traffic on new listings myself as the items are visible in several other ways (in all normal relevant listings and searches both on desktop site and in app, and visible to my followers in my profile page on the app) but there certainly is a risk of reduced visibility while the glitch on the desktop profile page lasts. Fingers crossed they get it fixed it soon.


----------



## giantcity

Annie J said:


> Yes, it is back, much better, thank goodness! They took it down to revamp it, as someone in customer service told me a while back. I don’t think it ever worked quite this way before? Used to be you could set a status message but all that really did was tell buyers you might take longer to ship. Which probably more or less worked ok with the excessive old 30 day shipping allowance for sellers. Now if you set holiday dates up, buyers can see your items but can’t buy them for the duration, which is a really necessary feature with the welcome change to 7 days to ship your sold items, and you don’t want to end up cancelling sales which is inconvenient all round and disappointing for buyers. I’m glad about that, much more efficient.



That's great news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Wow, @Gabs007, you’ve totally misread my post and you’ve certainly misquoted me in your two extraordinary responses, changing the meaning of what I actually wrote.  I thought we helped each other out with the various bits of information we pick up on VC and can put together here. I knew you don’t use the app so I shared what I could see there with you. I won’t trouble you in future.
> 
> I hope anyone on the forum who could benefit from the info I shared will read my original post and not the misquotes. It’s certainly an annoying glitch on Vestiaire at the moment which Gabs rightly flagged and I for one will be glad when they’ve fixed it as they said they will. I seem to be getting no noticeable reduction in traffic on new listings myself as the items are visible in several other ways (in all normal relevant listings and searches both on desktop site and in app, and visible to my followers in my profile page on the app) but there certainly is a risk of reduced visibility while the glitch on the desktop profile page lasts. Fingers crossed they get it fixed it soon.



Actually the glitch is not just in the desktop, it is on desktop, laptop, iPad etc. I am not going to risk compromised data and usually items uploaded got hits, now nothing, oddly enough only items that I uploaded before the glitch happened.

Honestly your "They are not that bad" when most of us have really serious issues, like items going missing, customer service perfectly useless. Imagine which help you are going to get from them if there is a leak with the app especially given that they don't even fix their mistakes.

They really aren't "not that bad" they are pretty terrible when it comes to any kind of customer support for sellers, as buyers you can use PP or a credit card and you got total protection, people use them because they are big, they advertise and there aren't many alternatives. Do you know how grating it is to get the total run around? All I get from CS on the phone or in chat, they don't even reply to the email that my item is tracked, on the phone one of the dolts told me to go to DHL since early December a dress is gone, it is somewhere but around mid December no more updates, called DHL as the shop they only accept the items and partner with them, result, the label is issued from a VC account therefore VC is their client but he can't see that they made an attempt to contact them but their client needs to contact them. Well how can I make VC contact DHL? They just shrug their shoulders and tell me not to worry, well, they don't have anything to worry about as it is not their item.

The quality of their CS is shocking, for weeks they told me it is a browser problem I need to clear out my cache, when I told them I do that regularly it happens on different browsers, different computers and devices, they tell me it is not true they can see everything. Send them screen shots they request, they claim it is a problem with my computer, I need to update, I am always updated.

VC makes money because people buy AND sell, yet if you put your items up, you get the treatment like you bother them and they do you a massive favour. I want to get rid of a few items but I don't really NEED to sell them, I have no problem with them making money on my items, but I have a problem with their treatment, lack of help, that there is snatch after snatch and each and every time the seller gets the blame. What happened with my neighbour really really gave me a pause, and I can vouch for it, I feel really bad because I told her about VC, helped her with the pictures, description and everything and helped her to measure, then helped her to pack and send (as I said, I was thinking about buying the dress myself) and then helped her with the whole tracking. It disappeared for weeks while having been delivered to them, then has a pull. Yes, items can get damaged but the way they handled it was beyond shoddy, once it had passed QC you think it would be fine, which is pretty much an indicator that nothing was wrong with it, if it shows up weeks later with a pull (again after it had passed their QC so no chance one of us will have missed it, it even went through VC), the buyer left messages about where the dress is, she gave her the tracking, buyer tried to call them and they let it slip that they are looking for it, after first claiming seller (neighbour) had not sent it yet... Mistakes can and will happen, but to not own up to them and blaming the seller, after they damaged the item, that is dishonest to the max.

As for what you see on the app, I am really not that bothered, because it is simply not relevant, especially since I won't use it. I'm actually totally surprised that you do, because you are so conscious about security.

Now if you look what happened to @nikka007 and the tracking shows she sent it in time, but she is blamed for the carrier that VC picked taking more time due to Xmas, and it is not the 1st time that problem happened, I find that outrageous and shoddy.*https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nikka007.554870/*


----------



## Annie J

Gabs007 said:


> Honestly your "They are not that bad"



I have asked you kindly to stop misquoting me.  I don’t understand this tone and find it unnecessary and largely not in fact related to anything I wrote.

People come here to share information; it’s not just about complaints. I want to use VC, because it’s useful to me. I want the best information I can get, and I share my own experience in that spirit. Global condemnation when there are obviously problems but when on balance there’s a large amount that works well is pointless. Some of your points are inaccurate, and others I’ve raised myself anyway. Let’s just raise issues when they occur and stay objective.

In this case I thought you might want to know what I can see in the app because I know you don’t like to use it, so I had information for you that was relevant to your problem that you would not be able to see on the website, on whichever device you access it. When I said “desktop site” I really just meant “website” as opposed to app. Perhaps that was not accurate enough. Anyway, I had already checked out how far visibility might be reduced when I noticed the problem myself and found that all means other than my _website_ profile page of seeing my new items were working as normal (website listings, filters and searches; everywhere on the app), so I have let you know, because you posted, and also intended it to report what I’d found to anyone else here who’d noticed the issue. It was useful that you posted the email they sent saying they were aware of the fault and were going to fix it as it saves me and others chasing it up.

You may not use the app yourself but of course you still have a profile page there and your customers or followers will see it; many of them will be using the app. I haven’t suggested in what I wrote that you or anyone else should use the app - it’s a personal choice - and I’m not trying to persuade you of anything, just offering facts I have found.

I can’t really be responsible for your misreading of objective facts I share nor your misreading of my intentions or point of view. You are free to disregard my posts; other VC users might find them useful.



nikka007 said:


> News from me: just lost my expert seller status due to (forced) shipping with Collissimo which took 2 weeks (christmas, new year etc) to arrive. I'm in a second round of escalations but lost cause. Fingers crossed- only 2 things to sell and done. Not buying anything this year. Already found a nice place in Poland to sell coveted items but some (eg. special edition sac de jour) wouldn't sell there, market not yet ready for no-logo items.



With regard to Nikka’s issue, which you refer to, it was one I raised as a problem regarding Post Office/Parcelforce tracking in this thread myself some months previously to her post, and it’s really annoying Nikka lost her badge because of it.

I’d like to point out that it is not actually relevant to the issue of losing her badge that Nikka’s shipment took two weeks to reach VC: it’s only the time taken till the tracking starts that matters.  _As long as the tracking starts within the first 5 days after sale then you’re covered._ Our seller badges aren’t dependent on the total time the shipment takes to reach VC. Many of my sales take longer than 5 days or even than 7 days to reach VC depending on holidays and they are still registered as shipped in time because tracking started within 5 days.

There will be a few times during the year when there are long weekends with Bank Holidays which can prevent the tracking showing up for a maximum of 5 days after shipping. At Easter when we have Good Friday and Easter Monday, and given that there is often no Parcelforce collection from sub-Post Offices on Saturdays, and if you miss collection the day you drop off, there is the potential for a shipment taken to the Post Office on a Thursday to miss collection and not be collected until the Tuesday, which should actually just be within the 5 days required for a seller to retain their badge, but potentially is just one day outside it, or potentially two days if you don’t ship on the day of sale, if the days themselves are counted rather than the time elapsed.  When there is only one Bank Holiday over a long weekend it should be possible to get the tracking showing up within 5 days of sale. Over Christmas it could be an issue depending on which days of the week Christmas and Boxing Day fall.

I’ve found meantime it’s possible to get round the problem by taking the shipment to a main Post Office or a Parcelforce dept where the tracking shows either immediately or much quicker. Not necessarily convenient, but possible. VC needs to sort out what to do with the way Parcelforce and Post Offices operate.

Also, it’s worth noting that it actually takes 80% of items sold in the last 4 months to be sent in the 5 day period for you to retain your trusted badge, or 90% for expert, not 100% shipped within 5 days. So unless you’ve sold fewer than 4 items within the last 4 months, one item ‘shipped late’ (even though it wasn’t really) in the period will not lose you your trusted badge. You could drop down from expert to trusted if you haven’t sold at least 9 items previously within the last 4 months, but once you’ve hit that mark, one item ‘shipped late’ because of the Parcelforce anomaly will not lose you your expert badge. So mainly this is a problem when it occurs at those times of the year it does for those of us who have the badges but have only made the minimum number of sales required for the trusted badge in the past 4 months or fewer than 9 previous sales in the last 4 months for expert. It’s not ideal and it really needs tweaking, as I noticed before, and especially now that sellers are given only 7 days to ship (which you and I and others both wanted). They clearly haven’t optimised it for the new set up yet as the system is not taking into account the peculiarities of Post Office/Parcelforce shipping when sub-Post Offices are used.

So the impact is limited but is real in certain situations. An alternative we can use when we know the Parcelforce issue is going to impact our badges regardless of the points above is to cancel the sale within 5 days which doesn’t carry a penalty to the badge. Also we can put our accounts on holiday for a day or two until we know that we will be able to get the tracking starting within the 5 days. Obviously these two workarounds are far from ideal but might be preferable to losing the badge for some people if they can’t get to a main Post Office or Parcelforce depot, until such time that VC accommodates the anomalies of the Parcelforce system.

The fact that we no longer lose badges for cancelling a sale as long as it’s within 5 days is a useful new tool for when we have an unforeseen problem with the item, so although I don’t want to use it, I’m quite glad it’s there.

Edited to correct figures.


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> I’d like to point out that it is not actually relevant to the issue of losing her badge that Nikka’s shipment took two weeks to reach VC: it’s only the time taken till the tracking starts that matters.  _As long as the tracking starts within the first 5 days after sale then you’re covered._ Our seller badges aren’t dependent on the total time the shipment takes to reach VC. Many of my sales take longer than 5 days or even than 7 days to reach VC depending on holidays and they are still registered as shipped in time because tracking started within 5 days.
> 
> There will be a few times during the year when there are long weekends with Bank Holidays which can prevent the tracking showing up for a maximum of 5 days after shipping. At Easter when we have Good Friday and Easter Monday, and given that there is often no Parcelforce collection from sub-Post Offices on Saturdays, and if you miss collection the day you drop off, there is the potential for a shipment taken to the Post Office on a Thursday to miss collection and not be collected until the Tuesday, which should actually just be within the 5 days required for a seller to retain their badge, but potentially is just one day outside it, or potentially two days if you don’t ship on the day of sale, if the days themselves are counted rather than the time elapsed.  When there is only one Bank Holiday over a long weekend it should be possible to get the tracking showing up within 5 days of sale. Over Christmas it could be an issue depending on which days of the week Christmas and Boxing Day fall.



It did track immediately. They explained nothing. I can't be asked to escalate beyond 2 escalations already - only one bag to sell and the place in Poland mentioned before is interested to buy it off me so don't worry. Nothing else to sell.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> I have asked you kindly to stop misquoting me.  I don’t understand this tone and find it unnecessary and largely not in fact related to anything I wrote.
> 
> People come here to share information; it’s not just about complaints. I want to use VC, because it’s useful to me. I want the best information I can get, and I share my own experience in that spirit. Global condemnation when there are obviously problems but when on balance there’s a large amount that works well is pointless. Some of your points are inaccurate, and others I’ve raised myself anyway. Let’s just raise issues when they occur and stay objective.
> 
> In this case I thought you might want to know what I can see in the app because I know you don’t like to use it, so I had information for you that was relevant to your problem that you would not be able to see on the website, on whichever device you access it. When I said “desktop site” I really just meant “website” as opposed to app. Perhaps that was not accurate enough. Anyway, I had already checked out how far visibility might be reduced when I noticed the problem myself and found that all means other than my _website_ profile page of seeing my new items were working as normal (website listings, filters and searches; everywhere on the app), so I have let you know, because you posted, and also intended it to report what I’d found to anyone else here who’d noticed the issue. It was useful that you posted the email they sent saying they were aware of the fault and were going to fix it as it saves me and others chasing it up.
> 
> You may not use the app yourself but of course you still have a profile page there and your customers or followers will see it; many of them will be using the app. I haven’t suggested in what I wrote that you or anyone else should use the app - it’s a personal choice - and I’m not trying to persuade you of anything, just offering facts I have found.
> 
> I can’t really be responsible for your misreading of objective facts I share nor your misreading of my intentions or point of view. You are free to disregard my posts; other VC users might find them useful.
> 
> 
> 
> With regard to Nikka’s issue, which you refer to, it was one I raised as a problem regarding Post Office/Parcelforce tracking in this thread myself some months previously to her post, and it’s really annoying Nikka lost her badge because of it.
> 
> I’d like to point out that it is not actually relevant to the issue of losing her badge that Nikka’s shipment took two weeks to reach VC: it’s only the time taken till the tracking starts that matters.  _As long as the tracking starts within the first 5 days after sale then you’re covered._ Our seller badges aren’t dependent on the total time the shipment takes to reach VC. Many of my sales take longer than 5 days or even than 7 days to reach VC depending on holidays and they are still registered as shipped in time because tracking started within 5 days.
> 
> There will be a few times during the year when there are long weekends with Bank Holidays which can prevent the tracking showing up for a maximum of 5 days after shipping. At Easter when we have Good Friday and Easter Monday, and given that there is often no Parcelforce collection from sub-Post Offices on Saturdays, and if you miss collection the day you drop off, there is the potential for a shipment taken to the Post Office on a Thursday to miss collection and not be collected until the Tuesday, which should actually just be within the 5 days required for a seller to retain their badge, but potentially is just one day outside it, or potentially two days if you don’t ship on the day of sale, if the days themselves are counted rather than the time elapsed.  When there is only one Bank Holiday over a long weekend it should be possible to get the tracking showing up within 5 days of sale. Over Christmas it could be an issue depending on which days of the week Christmas and Boxing Day fall.
> 
> I’ve found meantime it’s possible to get round the problem by taking the shipment to a main Post Office or a Parcelforce dept where the tracking shows either immediately or much quicker. Not necessarily convenient, but possible. VC needs to sort out what to do with the way Parcelforce and Post Offices operate.
> 
> Also, it’s worth noting that it actually takes 80% of items sold in the last 4 months to be sent in the 5 day period for you to retain your trusted badge, or 90% for expert, not 100% shipped within 5 days. So unless you’ve sold fewer than 4 items within the last 4 months, one item ‘shipped late’ (even though it wasn’t really) in the period will not lose you your trusted badge. You could drop down from expert to trusted if you haven’t sold at least 9 items previously within the last 4 months, but once you’ve hit that mark, one item ‘shipped late’ because of the Parcelforce anomaly will not lose you your expert badge. So mainly this is a problem when it occurs at those times of the year it does for those of us who have the badges but have only made the minimum number of sales required for the trusted badge in the past 4 months or fewer than 9 previous sales in the last 4 months for expert. It’s not ideal and it really needs tweaking, as I noticed before, and especially now that sellers are given only 7 days to ship (which you and I and others both wanted). They clearly haven’t optimised it for the new set up yet as the system is not taking into account the peculiarities of Post Office/Parcelforce shipping when sub-Post Offices are used.
> 
> So the impact is limited but is real in certain situations. An alternative we can use when we know the Parcelforce issue is going to impact our badges regardless of the points above is to cancel the sale within 5 days which doesn’t carry a penalty to the badge. Also we can put our accounts on holiday for a day or two until we know that we will be able to get the tracking starting within the 5 days. Obviously these two workarounds are far from ideal but might be preferable to losing the badge for some people if they can’t get to a main Post Office or Parcelforce depot, until such time that VC accommodates the anomalies of the Parcelforce system.
> 
> The fact that we no longer lose badges for cancelling a sale as long as it’s within 5 days is a useful new tool for when we have an unforeseen problem with the item, so although I don’t want to use it, I’m quite glad it’s there.
> 
> Edited to correct figures.



She said she shipped immediately, and we had the issue before, ParcelForce took that long, now that is the company that VC picks, and she said tracking shows she sent it in time, what is she supposed to do? Force PF to work over Xmas or sit with the parcel to make sure that the company VC partners up with does delivery? Somebody else had the issue where they admitted that their computer made a mistake but they can't correct it, tough luck....

Seriously, you always defend them, I have no idea what they have to do until you go "Yes, not that great", I guess once they mess up your shipment, take your badge or lose or damage one of your items, you will maintain they are fantastic.

For those of us who have problems despite doing everything by the book, correct description, correct sending in time, packaged right and getting kicked in the teeth, it feels like you are taking the proverbial. 
Regarding VC, I am planning to use them less, rather give another company my money, because they couldn't be more uninterested.

I do like that they dropped commission and are a bit less ridiculous in most cases about price suggestions, I like that you can switch off offers and the payment is relatively swift but the whole way they are treating sellers, punishing for them partnering up with a shipping company that causes delays - punish seller, damage an item - claim the seller's fault... A company that handles high end items losing track of something in house for week is ridiculous and totally unprofessional.


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> It did track immediately. They explained nothing. I can't be asked to escalate beyond 2 escalations already - only one bag to sell and the place in Poland mentioned before is interested to buy it off me so don't worry. Nothing else to sell.


Apologies, Nikka, I was confusing your case with someone else’s where it was the Post Office/ParcelForce (Colissimo once it reaches France) connection that was the problem, as the Post Office receipts are literally only a receipt only and don’t register as tracking. Sounds like that is a further connection that needs tightening in the VC system now they’ve narrowed the shipping window. It does seem odd that the tracking for yours didn’t update immediately with VC.  A missing link for sure. I guess you’d previously sold only two items in the previous 4 months if just this one registering as late lost the badge. I wouldn’t bother chasing it either if I had nothing more to sell for a while, there’s no reason to. Hope the Polish transaction works out well for you.


----------



## Gabs007

Annie J said:


> Apologies, Nikka, I was confusing your case with someone else’s where it was the Post Office/ParcelForce (Colissimo once it reaches France) connection that was the problem, as the Post Office receipts are literally only a receipt only and don’t register as tracking. Sounds like that is a further connection that needs tightening in the VC system now they’ve narrowed the shipping window. It does seem odd that the tracking for yours didn’t update immediately with VC.  A missing link for sure. I guess you’d previously sold only two items in the previous 4 months if just this one registering as late lost the badge. I wouldn’t bother chasing it either if I had nothing more to sell for a while, there’s no reason to. Hope the Polish transaction works out well for you.



The problem is partially that their tracking does not update until PF have it in their sorting office, totally different with DHL, which is a bit weird because if they demand shipment withing 5 or 7 days and you do, but I read before they admitted to a problem where the computer counted incorrectly and I think it was documented.

This total lack of customer service is so annoying, I sent a Balmain dress that is "somewhere" and where tracking stopped, to expect them to get in touch with DHL and check that up is not an outrageous demand, the fact that the CS told me I should talk to them and DHL goes (rightly IMHO) that I am not the customer since VC issued and paid for the label and they need to contact them, it's possibly a security protection on their part, so I understand DHL, what really annoys me is that VC doesn't fix problems on their side at all, it is just "Oh well, bad luck" or that they lie through their teeth. Contacting them about bugs on their website (friends who work in IT when I told them about, they went "common problem, they need to fix ....") yet they tell me my computer(s) as in plural must be old and outdated.


----------



## EmilyM111

Annie J said:


> Apologies, Nikka, I was confusing your case with someone else’s where it was the Post Office/ParcelForce (Colissimo once it reaches France) connection that was the problem, as the Post Office receipts are literally only a receipt only and don’t register as tracking. Sounds like that is a further connection that needs tightening in the VC system now they’ve narrowed the shipping window. It does seem odd that the tracking for yours didn’t update immediately with VC.  A missing link for sure. I guess you’d previously sold only two items in the previous 4 months if just this one registering as late lost the badge. I wouldn’t bother chasing it either if I had nothing more to sell for a while, there’s no reason to. Hope the Polish transaction works out well for you.



I lost the badge of the expert seller as it's 87% items sent within 5 days vs 90% requirement. I sold 6 in the last 4 months not sure where your maths is coming from. And they acknowledged they don't have ability to restore the badge (rather than disputing my claim). I'm sorry that it got to this but part of me thinks xxxx removed


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I lost the badge of the expert seller as it's 87% items sent within 5 days vs 90% requirement. I sold 6 in the last 4 months not sure where your maths is coming from. And they acknowledged they don't have ability to restore the badge (rather than disputing my claim). I'm sorry that it got to this but part of me thinks (after reading for a while your posts) that you actually work for them.



No, I don't think she does, I think it is because so far she was incredibly lucky to not suffer from any of the problems most of us seem to have, it's too easy to think it will never happen to you, I tend to take complaints about companies with a grain of salt, unless they are consistent and plausible, as I said, as a buyer I have no issue with them, as a seller, where do I start?


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> No, I don't think she does, I think it is because so far she was incredibly lucky to not suffer from any of the problems most of us seem to have, it's too easy to think it will never happen to you, I tend to take complaints about companies with a grain of salt, unless they are consistent and plausible, as I said, as a buyer I have no issue with them, as a seller, where do I start?


I wish I had so much luck in life


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> I wish I had so much luck in life



I think it is simply that as the buyer you can do a charge back (hence I wouldn't use wallet but always credit card or PP, preferably CC) so VC cares more about them, that's why they possibly treat sellers as bad as they do


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> I think it is simply that as the buyer you can do a charge back (hence I wouldn't use wallet but always credit card or PP, preferably CC) so VC cares more about them, that's why they possibly treat sellers as bad as they do


Well it's exactly same what Ebay does but with the latter (I worked with them as a major advertiser) they were super clear they want to compete with Amazon therefore returns and siding with the buyer regardless nonsense they pulled were a must.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Well it's exactly same what Ebay does but with the latter (I worked with them as a major advertiser) they were super clear they want to compete with Amazon therefore returns and siding with the buyer regardless nonsense they pulled were a must.



I had a couple of on the verge of high end or high street items I just wanted to get rid off and put them on eBay because I thought it might make somebody smile, not real designer but also not exactly bargain bin, sold them cheap, which didn't bother me, but then people just got ridiculous, I said in another threat, they forced returns after washing a wool cashmere suit in the washing machine (oh why does the label say dry clean?) and I got a shrunk and felted item back, one woman complained because she spilled red wine on a silk dress and the stains wouldn't come out, somehow my responsibility as a seller to make sure drink hits mouth and not dress... I ended up giving tons to charity shops as I am not a "loan an outfit, damage it and saddle me with postage costs both ways" kinda person, if I have to donate, I rather donate to a charity and not a scammer


----------



## Annie J

nikka007 said:


> I lost the badge of the expert seller as it's 87% items sent within 5 days vs 90% requirement. I sold 6 in the last 4 months not sure where your maths is coming from. And they acknowledged they don't have ability to restore the badge (rather than disputing my claim). I'm sorry that it got to this but part of me thinks (after reading for a while your posts) that you actually work for them.



My maths is the same as yours?  You dropped from expert to trusted because you missed the 90% target but still had over 80%, as I calculated.

Of course I don’t work for them. Why should anyone imagine that people could only ever mention the positives as well as the negatives if they were paid for it?  It would be depressing to think like that. I try to share my own troubleshooting here and I think it’s worth mentioning what goes right as well, which is significant, as well as what goes wrong. These are simply practical and impersonal matters and I try always to be objective, not emotional. Not sure where you’re getting the idea I’ve never posted about my problems and misgivings as well as my satisfaction.  That would be somewhat selective reading.

Anyway, I think we should leave it there. I’ll just carry on sharing what I find out with other members here.  I’m posting the info I wished I could find when I started selling with them.


----------



## Annie J

nicole0612 said:


> I have an item that was sold through Vestiaire Concierge service months ago (so they shipped it directly) but it still shows on my sold items list that I need to ship it. I get a warning to ship it every time I open the website or app, which is annouing! Customer service can do nothing about it so I’ve just given up.


I’ve also got five or six items which have been wrongly showing up on my ‘awaiting reception’ (or whatever the phrase they use is).  Not through concierge, I don’t use that, so it’s a bit different, but both direct shipping and ship-to-VC items. I asked, and they said they were actually in the system as received but were not displaying as such. My guess is they are items that got caught in the middle of some IT change.  It’s irritating to get reminders and I would prefer it if they cleared that list, but I have been paid for the items at the correct time, and they haven’t adversely affected my stats, so I’m just ignoring it now.


----------



## Gabs007

OK, I am selling 2 dresses, as they have Notte by Marchesa and Marchesa Notte (well hard to tell, they all say Marchesa Notte and the question to the CS was ignored for 3 times and weeks, same with chat, then finally "Marchesa is the main line, you are listing the diffusion line" sod that, I knew that but I sent you a picture of the label, tell me where you want to list it, that was the question... After weeks and weeks finally the reply "Both is fine" so I thought I do one each, now apparently Notte by Marchesa is fine for direct shipping, Marchesa Notte is not... Which makes me list is as Marchesa Notte, I have to deal with Parcelforce and their delayed shipping but not with buyers not picking up or possibly switching or calculating when it arrives and then manufacturing a flaw and returning.


----------



## Gabs007

Ongoing saga with the parcel not updating and VC not responding... DHL (IMHO rightly saying VC issued the label their responsibility to get in touch with them) tried to call DHL again and through some weird fluke somebody looked it up, seems buyer did try to redirect it several times hence the stop in tracking, finally picked it up and showed ID but signed with another name. Tracking now (a month later) shows as delivered so I have to wait out the 72 hours now. Would have been a lot less stress if VC would have deigned to reply, even a "Let us contact DHL and we keep you updated" would have been nice.


----------



## Carrelover

I started buying from VC around 2013. Mostly to purchase Hermes scarves.  I couldn't be happier with their services. They were very thorough with the inspection process and had good authenticator team.
Fast forward a few years, not only the customer service has declined, but the authenticating process has become increasingly questionable. When they sold me a very obvious fake H scarf (missing copyright, lack of details, etc.) and insisted on its authenticity 3x, I stopped doing business with them completely last year. 
I have read many people have similar issue with them. The saddest part is, there are so many good, legit sellers in that platform.


----------



## Gabs007

Carrelover said:


> I started buying from VC around 2013. Mostly to purchase Hermes scarves.  I couldn't be happier with their services. They were very thorough with the inspection process and had good authenticator team.
> Fast forward a few years, not only the customer service has declined, but the authenticating process has become increasingly questionable. When they sold me a very obvious fake H scarf (missing copyright, lack of details, etc.) and insisted on its authenticity 3x, I stopped doing business with them completely last year.
> I have read many people have similar issue with them. The saddest part is, there are so many good, legit sellers in that platform.



I think as a buyer paying with PP and CC you are quite well protected, I sometimes do wonder a bit who does the authentication, from a seller's POV (clearing out a lot of stuff due to upcoming move) they can be a total pain to deal with.

One of my items the tracking stopped, the CS was next to useless, DHL kept on telling me VC needs to contact them, I kept calling until finally somebody at DHL was willing to help me, said the recipient tried to change the delivery address repeatedly and they became suspicious, they left a card when she wasn't in and demanded ID when she came to collect it, she then tried to claim that it isn't her signature and DHL would be more than willing to press charges given that she showed her ID, however VC doesn't seem to be interested because DHL hasn't received a reply. I would think they would be eager to have her removed from the platform.


----------



## Carrelover

You are correct. I purchased with PP and was able to get my money back (after I paid for authenticator service certification). 
I just couldn't overlook how VC justify their action on this, thus stopped buying from them.
If it was an honest mistake, and they owned up, it would have been different. I am sure other similar reseller platforms have their shares of fakes issues.  How the company handles it is what counts for me.  That is why I feel for those honest sellers in VC. By protecting its own interest regardless the consequences, VC inherently protecting fake sellers.


----------



## Gabs007

Carrelover said:


> You are correct. I purchased with PP and was able to get my money back (after I paid for authenticator service certification).
> I just couldn't overlook how VC justify their action on this, thus stopped buying from them.
> If it was an honest mistake, and they owned up, it would have been different. I am sure other similar reseller platforms have their shares of fakes issues.  How the company handles it is what counts for me.  That is why I feel for those honest sellers in VC. By protecting its own interest regardless the consequences, VC inherently protecting fake sellers.



That is my big issue with them too, mind you before I started clearing out, I bought quite a few items from them and only had one issue that was addressed really fast and I got refunded.

Stuff can happen and will happen, but as you said, how the company deals with mistakes is quite telling, unfortunately in Europe there aren't a lot of resale sites for designer items people can use and I find Rebelle worse, from both sides, as a buyer and a seller, they were quite good at one point, but then all of a sudden jerked their commission up with CS going rapidly downhill. That VC are protecting their own interest, well, that much is to be expected from a company, it's the HOW they do it.
I so far had really good experiences (knock on wood) with JoliCloset, when I bought, was updated throughout the process, as to tracking, when they received it, authentication (very minor issue that wasn't mentioned and they email me pictures to ask if I am OK with it, it was super minor so I really didn't mind), then sending it to me and quite pleased with the bag and the price. I sold only very few items through them as it is unfortunately a bit slower than VC (a lot less well known) and pretty much the same as the buying experience, updated every step along the way. What really makes me like them is that they make clear that they will pass on information about fakes and who offered them (they require ID if you sell over a certain limit, and they require your account information) to the authorities and brands, which is quite a detractor for people trying to pass on fakes. I hope I haven't jinxed it now.


----------



## Gabs007

Btw to clarify, you said 3x was that 3 times they sold you a fake scarf or 3 times that they said it was authentic? Because when it happened to me, I contacted them and required that they check again, supplied pictures with the mail, got a return label mailed and and they put it through authentication again and decided they made a mistake and a fake slipped through. So I didn't have any issue to complain, apart from having to wait to get refunded, but that is normal. Just wondering if they changed that?


----------



## Annie J

Carrelover said:


> I started buying from VC around 2013. Mostly to purchase Hermes scarves.  I couldn't be happier with their services. They were very thorough with the inspection process and had good authenticator team.
> Fast forward a few years, not only the customer service has declined, but the authenticating process has become increasingly questionable. When they sold me a very obvious fake H scarf (missing copyright, lack of details, etc.) and insisted on its authenticity 3x, I stopped doing business with them completely last year.
> I have read many people have similar issue with them. The saddest part is, there are so many good, legit sellers in that platform.


I hope you got your money back one way or the other in the end. If this was a full year ago or more it doesn’t sound so surprising because it did seem from various people’s reports that sloppy cases and bad handling did happen, even if they were possibly minority experiences (even if they appeared to be majority experiences in reviews etc which isn’t surprising in the context). I didn’t know about them back when you were first buying there.  I get the impression they started off well then got too big and swamped, and then these things started slipping through. It looks like they knew that was a problem. They had a big régime change round about the beginning of last year and since then changes have come through steadily, and I think there are likely to be fewer such cases because they will have been very aware of the mistrust this sort of thing was causing and set out to turn that around. I can’t be certain or measure the change directly myself as I’ve never been in the situation of receiving anything in poor condition or fake from them, just genuine things in the described condition with the exception of a lost part of one item. The closest I came was when they offered to cancel a purchase that arrived at QC without paperwork (which I hadn’t actually been expecting). You might find it’s better now. If there was one big area I’m sure everyone thought needed real improvement it was confidence in their authentication. Sometimes they go too far the other way in their zeal to be reliable for the buyer now, and it’s probably more likely to be the seller who suffers. I think there was someone here a short while ago who was selling a genuine item (a bag, maybe?) which VC did not agree was genuine despite evidence to the contrary. I don’t know what happened in the end, I hope it was sorted out properly. I’m both seller and buyer but with more selling than buying. It has been generally smooth and any problems arising have been sorted out either right away or with a little patience.  You’re right about the good seller’s point of view. I have found over the few years I’ve been on the site that most issues are on the seller’s side of things, and as a good and reliable seller I sometimes (though by no means always) felt let down and not appropriately valued, given that they need me and others like me to provide the goods to make the money. But a lot of it has changed, and apart from teething troubles, it’s improving for the seller, in my experience.  There have been a lot of tweaks which have improved things, even if some have been bumpy initially. I’ve probably sold about 100 items since the changes started, at a guess, so I’ve had a fair number of transactions to judge it by. I’m not a subscriber, so I am not paying for any priority service or anything, so I would think my experience is a fairly average snapshot. You might find it a more reliable service than you did before, if you ever felt the inclination to try again, it seems essentially a different company with some hangover from the older culture which is gradually disappearing. I’m hoping they will continue to improve, which I do think they probably will, and alongside that I also hope Joli Closet gains more traction and reach as it will be good competition in Europe to keep both outfits striving to offer a good service to attract the sellers and buyers.


----------



## Black Elite

I've just had a rough experience with VC, and honestly, reading all the negative stories here makes me feel a little better about the loss and the fact that my misery has company. 

I sold a pair of boots with detachable feather charms. When I shipped the boots, I took the feathers off and put them in a little plastic bag to include in the parcel. The feathers were delicate and I didn't want them to get damaged in transit, I placed them clearly in the box with the shoes and even had a note explaining why I'd done this. When VC received the parcel, their Quality Control team marked my item as non-compliant and said the feathers were not there. I went back and forth with their CS, only for them to finally admit that they likely threw the feathers in the bin without bothering to look in the box for them! To add salt to the wound, they still haven't sent my now, lower-in-value boots back to me! That's a £115 sale and a pair of ruined pair of boots thanks to Vestiaire Collective's terrible customer service and incompetent quality control team. What's worse is the buyer was really looking forward to them, but so far, VC hasn't updated EITHER of us with what the plan is! Am I getting them back? Will the buyer be offered a lower price? It's like these boots went into a black hole.


----------



## Black Elite

Geert said:


> I had the issue where I sent an item the same day but shipping was with ParcelForce, it was before a long weekend, I think Monday was a public holiday, on Saturday PF doesn't collect, so I rang them and said I had the receipt and if they count, I was still within the time frame, phone chat useless, the stupid woman only went "I don't think so, our system makes no mistakes must be something else" I asked her to look at it, she just mindlessly repeated the system is automatic. When I wrote them, I finally got a response that yes, it is a problem with their system, I can be sure they have informed management but they regret there is nothing they can do about and suggested that if I sell a few items very cheaply that the seller status would be back.
> So to translate, to make up for Vestiaire's mistakes, you need to almost give away your items and eat the loss. I think I even uploaded a screen shot here of their totally useless response. Quality customer care.
> 
> Edited to add, PF also only collects early with the post office, so that day doesn't count even if you have the receipt....


Being forced to use ParcelForce is a bit frustrating! I happen to work near their Central London depot, so can take packages straight there. But their biggest issue is they don't provide receipts at their London depot! So whenever I do this, I'm always worried they'll lose the parcel, never update the tracking, and I'll be left with no proof that I've done my part.


----------



## Gabs007

Black Elite said:


> I've just had a rough experience with VC, and honestly, reading all the negative stories here makes me feel a little better about the loss and the fact that my misery has company.
> 
> I sold a pair of boots with detachable feather charms. When I shipped the boots, I took the feathers off and put them in a little plastic bag to include in the parcel. The feathers were delicate and I didn't want them to get damaged in transit, I placed them clearly in the box with the shoes and even had a note explaining why I'd done this. When VC received the parcel, their Quality Control team marked my item as non-compliant and said the feathers were not there. I went back and forth with their CS, only for them to finally admit that they likely threw the feathers in the bin without bothering to look in the box for them! To add salt to the wound, they still haven't sent my now, lower-in-value boots back to me! That's a £115 sale and a pair of ruined pair of boots thanks to Vestiaire Collective's terrible customer service and incompetent quality control team. What's worse is the buyer was really looking forward to them, but so far, VC hasn't updated EITHER of us with what the plan is! Am I getting them back? Will the buyer be offered a lower price? It's like these boots went into a black hole.



The QC really can be totally frustrating a bit like their CS, apparently they are working on the problem that items are not properly displayed, for weeks now, it seems they are just sending out a standard answer when you ask.

I worry about the direct shipping, at least you can use DHL and it goes straight to the buyer, but then there is always the worry that the buyer might do a switch or will replace your authentic item with a fake and claim that is what you sent them, or substitute your item with a no name product and claim that is what they got... With the way VC is acting, I am not confident they give the seller any support.

BTW the fact that you haven't gotten the return confirmation might be a good thing? They might (hopefully) own up to their mistake? The few things where I had to detach something as you couldn't securely pack, I used a safety pin and attached the embellishment to the item of clothing. I was forwarned, because I had sold shoes and I had a little unbranded bag that really worked with them, identical colour, so I put that in with a note that I want to give it to the buyer as it works so well together. Buyer then left a note under the item, thanked me for the shoes, I asked if she got the matching bag as well, she didn't....


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> I've just had a rough experience with VC, and honestly, reading all the negative stories here makes me feel a little better about the loss and the fact that my misery has company.
> 
> I sold a pair of boots with detachable feather charms. When I shipped the boots, I took the feathers off and put them in a little plastic bag to include in the parcel. The feathers were delicate and I didn't want them to get damaged in transit, I placed them clearly in the box with the shoes and even had a note explaining why I'd done this. When VC received the parcel, their Quality Control team marked my item as non-compliant and said the feathers were not there. I went back and forth with their CS, only for them to finally admit that they likely threw the feathers in the bin without bothering to look in the box for them! To add salt to the wound, they still haven't sent my now, lower-in-value boots back to me! That's a £115 sale and a pair of ruined pair of boots thanks to Vestiaire Collective's terrible customer service and incompetent quality control team. What's worse is the buyer was really looking forward to them, but so far, VC hasn't updated EITHER of us with what the plan is! Am I getting them back? Will the buyer be offered a lower price? It's like these boots went into a black hole.


I expect you’ve already done all this, and of course you know what you’re doing, but you haven’t already chased this again, from my experience with VC and its quirks, I think I’d give it another a week or two to see if it just gets done (I’ve had resolution emails late with apologies about delays recently, about a couple of delivery issues), and if you haven’t heard any more, I wouldn’t just call, I would email with clear details about the outcome you expect, follow with a phone call, refer them to the email and wait on the line while they read it. It usually helps bump things up, to ensure the problem is being attended to in a (reasonably) timely manner. Emails have to be via the web form in the help pages now, on website or app, so I always screenshot anything I’m sending that way so I can refer back to it — the old email address doesn’t work unless you are replying to one of their emails.  I am always really clear, straightforward and determined where necessary, and I find that things get sorted out, usually swiftly, so overall I end up happy, with most of my purchases/sales working out fine anyway, and the small minority with hiccups getting resolved.  (If only someone could tell me the secret of getting John Lewis to sort out issues with two Christmas deliveries ... nothing seems to be working there, just endless loops, and they’re normally so reliable!)

If they do get back to you but the resolution isn’t adequate, do the same. You will get a suitable resolution if you are unambiguous with them and correct any errors/gaps/misunderstandings on their part. Hope your issue is sorted out sooner rather than later. Things would undoubtedly be better without waits and prompts but I still find VC a very useful and generally smooth service so I don’t mind being patient with the odd problem.  I reckon they haven’t taken on enough new CS people yet and I believe from what I’ve read and what CS has said to me that they are going through another swamped period with increased sales, and, although things are generally getting better, things can still be slow at times, and they haven’t quite optimised the links between departments to expedite and seller/buyer problem resolution yet.

It’s such a shame about the missing feather charms. As regards the packing, I’d say the same as Gabs. I once had a bought item sent with a part missing. They agreed they’d lost it and offered suitable alternative resolutions, so I would assume they will get around to this with you/your buyer.  I think in what I imagine is the giant warehouse there is rarely or never any chance something missing will turn up. So I do more or less what was suggested above. I try to imagine in advance all the possible ways the unwrapping could go wrong in the warehouse and then I completely foolproof my sold item packages, putting unmissable notes in and literally tying or pinning things together, in bags if necessary to avoid damaging the items. It sounds like you did most of this anyway but I take it to obsessive levels!  I sometimes also take quick phone pictures of what I’m packing and how, just in case of question.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> Being forced to use ParcelForce is a bit frustrating! I happen to work near their Central London depot, so can take packages straight there. But their biggest issue is they don't provide receipts at their London depot! So whenever I do this, I'm always worried they'll lose the parcel, never update the tracking, and I'll be left with no proof that I've done my part.



Yes, I don’t like the absence of a receipt from Parcelforce depots either.  At least they scan it as they accept it though, so the tracking is then visible immediately. I make sure they scan in front of me and I track it while I’m still there and screenshot the result to be on the safe side.

My local main post office gives receipts and scans quickly so that’s best all round, but is so much less convenient for me.

I just don’t get why Parcelforce and sub-Post Offices don’t have a proper tracking link between them. We get a receipt at the Post Office but no tracking until PF collects. Of course the two are different companies these days but I can’t see why they can’t organise to have tracking from the drop off point, i.e, the post office, the same way I get a DHL scan if I’ve dropped off at a WH Smith or other DHL drop off point. In this day and age it’s ridiculous, and I don’t know how they compete with the other couriers.  Having said that, UPS isn’t great with receipts at drop off points either.

Practically speaking so far though, when I’ve had to use a sub post office, I have managed to make sure that all my items to VC still register as being sent on time by making sure I’m fully taking into account the possible delays with between drop off and collection/tracking around the weekend if there’s a bank holiday. And VC has backtracked on the 3-day shipping for “expert” badges requirement, so maybe they recognised this is a problem. When they relaunched the seller badge allocation some time last year, at first you had to send within 3 days for “expert” and 5 for “trusted” — now it’s 5 for both (and 7 for everyone) which is more realistic with the Parcelforce setup. The couple of times a year there’s still a possibility of missing the deadline by a day or two regardless of when I drop off (Easter, Christmas), I think I’ll use the holiday setting as I’d rather do that than fiddle around with cancelling sales I can’t ship in time, disappointing buyers and having to list again.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> I've just had a rough experience with VC, and honestly, reading all the negative stories here makes me feel a little better about the loss and the fact that my misery has company.
> 
> I sold a pair of boots with detachable feather charms. When I shipped the boots, I took the feathers off and put them in a little plastic bag to include in the parcel. The feathers were delicate and I didn't want them to get damaged in transit, I placed them clearly in the box with the shoes and even had a note explaining why I'd done this. When VC received the parcel, their Quality Control team marked my item as non-compliant and said the feathers were not there. I went back and forth with their CS, only for them to finally admit that they likely threw the feathers in the bin without bothering to look in the box for them! To add salt to the wound, they still haven't sent my now, lower-in-value boots back to me! That's a £115 sale and a pair of ruined pair of boots thanks to Vestiaire Collective's terrible customer service and incompetent quality control team. What's worse is the buyer was really looking forward to them, but so far, VC hasn't updated EITHER of us with what the plan is! Am I getting them back? Will the buyer be offered a lower price? It's like these boots went into a black hole.





Annie J said:


> I expect you’ve already done all this, and of course you know what you’re doing, but you haven’t already chased this again, from my experience with VC


Typo above, I meant to say “_*if*_ you haven’t already chased this again” etc!


----------



## Black Elite

Gabs007 said:


> The QC really can be totally frustrating a bit like their CS, apparently they are working on the problem that items are not properly displayed, for weeks now, it seems they are just sending out a standard answer when you ask.
> 
> I worry about the direct shipping, at least you can use DHL and it goes straight to the buyer, but then there is always the worry that the buyer might do a switch or will replace your authentic item with a fake and claim that is what you sent them, or substitute your item with a no name product and claim that is what they got... With the way VC is acting, I am not confident they give the seller any support.
> 
> BTW the fact that you haven't gotten the return confirmation might be a good thing? They might (hopefully) own up to their mistake? The few things where I had to detach something as you couldn't securely pack, I used a safety pin and attached the embellishment to the item of clothing. I was forwarned, because I had sold shoes and I had a little unbranded bag that really worked with them, identical colour, so I put that in with a note that I want to give it to the buyer as it works so well together. Buyer then left a note under the item, thanked me for the shoes, I asked if she got the matching bag as well, she didn't....


The safety pin is a great tip! I’ll be doing that in the future!

I also worry about the direct shipping for the reasons you mentioned. As a buyer and a seller, I don’t think I’d ever go that route. The security of the middle man is worth it, provided they’re good at being that middle man!


----------



## Black Elite

Annie J said:


> I expect you’ve already done all this, and of course you know what you’re doing, but you haven’t already chased this again, from my experience with VC and its quirks, I think I’d give it another a week or two to see if it just gets done (I’ve had resolution emails late with apologies about delays recently, about a couple of delivery issues), and if you haven’t heard any more, I wouldn’t just call, I would email with clear details about the outcome you expect, follow with a phone call, refer them to the email and wait on the line while they read it. It usually helps bump things up, to ensure the problem is being attended to in a (reasonably) timely manner. Emails have to be via the web form in the help pages now, on website or app, so I always screenshot anything I’m sending that way so I can refer back to it — the old email address doesn’t work unless you are replying to one of their emails.  I am always really clear, straightforward and determined where necessary, and I find that things get sorted out, usually swiftly, so overall I end up happy, with most of my purchases/sales working out fine anyway, and the small minority with hiccups getting resolved.  (If only someone could tell me the secret of getting John Lewis to sort out issues with two Christmas deliveries ... nothing seems to be working there, just endless loops, and they’re normally so reliable!)
> 
> If they do get back to you but the resolution isn’t adequate, do the same. You will get a suitable resolution if you are unambiguous with them and correct any errors/gaps/misunderstandings on their part. Hope your issue is sorted out sooner rather than later. Things would undoubtedly be better without waits and prompts but I still find VC a very useful and generally smooth service so I don’t mind being patient with the odd problem.  I reckon they haven’t taken on enough new CS people yet and I believe from what I’ve read and what CS has said to me that they are going through another swamped period with increased sales, and, although things are generally getting better, things can still be slow at times, and they haven’t quite optimised the links between departments to expedite and seller/buyer problem resolution yet.
> 
> It’s such a shame about the missing feather charms. As regards the packing, I’d say the same as Gabs. I once had a bought item sent with a part missing. They agreed they’d lost it and offered suitable alternative resolutions, so I would assume they will get around to this with you/your buyer.  I think in what I imagine is the giant warehouse there is rarely or never any chance something missing will turn up. So I do more or less what was suggested above. I try to imagine in advance all the possible ways the unwrapping could go wrong in the warehouse and then I completely foolproof my sold item packages, putting unmissable notes in and literally tying or pinning things together, in bags if necessary to avoid damaging the items. It sounds like you did most of this anyway but I take it to obsessive levels!  I sometimes also take quick phone pictures of what I’m packing and how, just in case of question.


Thank you for the tip! I’ll send an email and get on the phone to them tomorrow. How long have you had to wait with similar issues in all?

and I agree VC is still one of the best options out there. While this loss is annoying, it doesn’t even come close to the issues I’ve had with eBay over the years. I accept that there’s always some risk working with a third party, and since the amount wasn’t enough to hurt (and when I think about it like it technically didn’t come out of my pocket, I just lost shoes), I’m easy. eBay has literally cost me money with their wild Wild West policies!


----------



## Gabs007

Black Elite said:


> The safety pin is a great tip! I’ll be doing that in the future!
> 
> I also worry about the direct shipping for the reasons you mentioned. As a buyer and a seller, I don’t think I’d ever go that route. The security of the middle man is worth it, provided they’re good at being that middle man!



I actually have ordered things with the direct shipping and it was fine, however as a safety measure, I do take pictures of the parcel and me opening the parcel, just in case I get an item that wasn't as described and always pay through my credit card, due to previous work experience, I could authenticate the items. As a seller, I take pictures of the item before I close the parcel, then the parcel itself. Doubtful that VC would recognize it, but if they try to pull something in that case, I am fully prepared to take legal steps and then would like to have the evidence present.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> Thank you for the tip! I’ll send an email and get on the phone to them tomorrow. How long have you had to wait with similar issues in all?
> 
> and I agree VC is still one of the best options out there. While this loss is annoying, it doesn’t even come close to the issues I’ve had with eBay over the years. I accept that there’s always some risk working with a third party, and since the amount wasn’t enough to hurt (and when I think about it like it technically didn’t come out of my pocket, I just lost shoes), I’m easy. eBay has literally cost me money with their wild Wild West policies!


With me as buyer: they’ve resolved the only couple of times things like this happened within a day of contact.  With me as seller: depends what the issue is.  There haven’t actually been many problems at all for me, more just minor queries, which took a few days to get to the relevant department and back, things like me querying prices and so on, or with something like a photo missing from a listing or similar issue, them refusing photos and I think they should accept them, either immediately sorted out as the CS person does it there and then, or querying with the relevant curation team, up to three or four days. With delivery issues when I am the seller, which is not your situation but is perhaps the closest to it, in one case just a few days, in another the final resolution with me actually getting paid took longer, which I think was because it was just something there was no particular process established for, and was also around the time of the commission drop so I think they were flooded, but it was all done within two or three weeks, and was sent with their apologies. I think what tends to happen with your kind of thing is it goes through a few different departments and that can be a slower process, because they could certainly do with improving interdepartmental communication.  And it appears they are flooded again with lots of Christmas sales coming through the pipeline and I think there may have been delivery issues with French postal strikes, all probably generating more CS calls etc.

Reading through your original post again, I would definitely not be accepting these boots back and I certainly would just make it politely clear that you are expecting to be paid for them without further delay; I’d ask them when you will be receiving your payment, not what they propose to do about the situation in any other way. If they offer the buyer a lower price it should be VC making up the difference. This is what they did for me, very readily, when they lost a part, and the seller didn’t lose out, I was in contact with her via the messages so I knew. If your buyer doesn’t want them without the charms, VC can pay you your original price for them and can sell them themselves as a ready to ship item. You’ve already had the acknowledgment that they lost the charms and I’d definitely repeat that back to them, so some other CS person doesn’t go back to square one.  I take the same approach to CS that I take with packing my sales: everything necessary clearly unmissable in each email or package so there’s no need to refer back, and no extra distractions beyond the normal courtesies!  If you get hold of someone who’s new and uncertain in CS you might have to talk them gently through it, lol!

I never dare try eBay!


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> The safety pin is a great tip! I’ll be doing that in the future!
> 
> I also worry about the direct shipping for the reasons you mentioned. As a buyer and a seller, I don’t think I’d ever go that route. The security of the middle man is worth it, provided they’re good at being that middle man!


As a buyer you can opt out of direct shipping, but sellers don’t get to opt out of direct shipping our eligible items if we’ve got the seller badge.  I don’t know if maybe they will make it optional once it’s well established. I was extremely unkeen at first, really unhappy with it, because the whole reason I used them was the middleman thing. 

But ... I have now sold quite a lot through direct shipping and I’m happy with how it has worked. Buyers seem to like it. I have spoken with VC about one situation where it didn’t work, and it was made clear that they are still operating in that capacity as middleman, and it was sorted out fine.  Only badged sellers can do it.  As far as I can see it’s just based on the logic that VC assesses these sellers will be a low risk for sending bad goods, and trusting the seller’s history, what they seem to be saying is they will absorb the cases where there are disputes.  I photograph everything, with its packaging and the shipping label alongside the item, so it’s easy to demonstrate if necessary what I sent and in what condition at the date of shipping, so I’m not very worried about a buyer switching, or using something then claiming damage, because they are claiming against both my pictures and my good selling (and buying) record even if VC didn’t automatically settle everything. It’s also value restricted and brand restricted, so you’re not going to be sending off your Birkin to have a dodgy buyer switch it with a fake. It must save them so much cost overall that unless it starts to be an issue with a given seller or buyer, regularly sending disputed goods, or regularly claiming damaged goods received, and unless such cases are scaled up hugely, they can cover both buyer and seller where necessary and still make operational savings. They started with a trial just in France I believe and then started to expand it when it worked.

Time will tell if it stays this way, but so far so good, and the most awkward issue I think is if a buyer fails to pick up their parcel from a pick up point, which has happened to some people, and I hope VC will set up a process to accommodate what happens to these items properly, now they must have had a fair few of those happen. I think they ought to close the accounts of buyers who do that too. Otherwise it’s been going well so far, better than I expected.


----------



## Gabs007

Black Elite said:


> Thank you for the tip! I’ll send an email and get on the phone to them tomorrow. How long have you had to wait with similar issues in all?
> 
> and I agree VC is still one of the best options out there. While this loss is annoying, it doesn’t even come close to the issues I’ve had with eBay over the years. I accept that there’s always some risk working with a third party, and since the amount wasn’t enough to hurt (and when I think about it like it technically didn’t come out of my pocket, I just lost shoes), I’m easy. eBay has literally cost me money with their wild Wild West policies!



I wouldn't sell on eBay, it's totally crazy now, but VC seems to be also subscribing to it, technically it came out of your pocket with VC as you paid for the shoes, they lost something, no different than a friend borrowing an item and losing part of it.

For a while Rebelle were OK, they have now taken a total dive, I lately have put the odd item on HEWI again and everything went without a hitch, but again, I make sure I have pictures before sending just in case somebody tries to pull a fast one, there is also JoliCloset, VideDressing is a mixed bag, you only get part of the sending costs back (they are French so all the postage is calculated for France, if you send from the UK, you pay the difference) and the buyer has 2 days, not counting the day of delivery to make up his or her mind, so a lot of "Oh I try that on, nahhhhh, don't like it" - when I send I usually put a visible sealing on the item outside, where it isn't damaging the material but you couldn't wear it without it showing up, to avoid that people just borrow it for events and make clear that when it is removed, I won't take it back, to remove it you have to break it. Of course they could order something like that from Amazon in the same colour but delivery usually takes a week....

VC might admit it is their fault but do nothing, or just blame you and claim you didn't put in the feathers. The problem is they are quite big, so nobody is really responsible or feels responsible, so things are unresolved and as a seller you can't even claim your money back because you paid with a credit card.


----------



## Annie J

.
Deleted to correct quotes that didn’t post properly


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> I also worry about the direct shipping for the reasons you mentioned. As a buyer and a seller, I don’t think I’d ever go that route. The security of the middle man is worth it, provided they’re good at being that middle man!





Annie J said:


> As a buyer you can opt out of direct shipping, but sellers don’t get to opt out of direct shipping our eligible items if we’ve got the seller badge.  I don’t know if maybe they will make it optional once it’s well established. I was extremely unkeen at first, really unhappy with it, because the whole reason I used them was the middleman thing.
> 
> But ... I have now sold quite a lot through direct shipping and I’m happy with how it has worked. Buyers seem to like it. I have spoken with VC about one situation where it didn’t work, and it was made clear that they are still operating in that capacity as middleman, and it was sorted out fine.  Only badged sellers can do it.  As far as I can see it’s just based on the logic that VC assesses these sellers will be a low risk for sending bad goods, and trusting the seller’s history, what they seem to be saying is they will absorb the cases where there are disputes.  I photograph everything, with its packaging and the shipping label alongside the item, so it’s easy to demonstrate if necessary what I sent and in what condition at the date of shipping, so I’m not very worried about a buyer switching, or using something then claiming damage, because they are claiming against both my pictures and my good selling (and buying) record even if VC didn’t automatically settle everything. It’s also value restricted and brand restricted, so you’re not going to be sending off your Birkin to have a dodgy buyer switch it with a fake. It must save them so much cost overall that unless it starts to be an issue with a given seller or buyer, regularly sending disputed goods, or regularly claiming damaged goods received, and unless such cases are scaled up hugely, they can cover both buyer and seller where necessary and still make operational savings. They started with a trial just in France I believe and then started to expand it when it worked.
> 
> Time will tell if it stays this way, but so far so good, and the most awkward issue I think is if a buyer fails to pick up their parcel from a pick up point, which has happened to some people, and I hope VC will set up a process to accommodate what happens to these items properly, now they must have had a fair few of those happen. I think they ought to close the accounts of buyers who do that too. Otherwise it’s been going well so far, better than I expected.



One thing I forgot to say with regard to selling with direct shipping is that the buyer can’t switch, or use and damage, and send directly back to you, the seller. (It’s not the same as when they never pick up their parcel which some people have experienced, as even if that does come back to you it’s still sealed - as I said, I am hoping to see a clear process set up for these cases.) If the buyer is disputing the condition or authenticity of an item you’ve sent with direct shipping, it has to go to VC to be checked.  And this is where the fact that they have a degree of presumption that the seller with the badge is trustworthy, from all the previous good sales and probably also looking at the account history like emails and other contact, and will be looking at whether it seems as if the buyer is trying to scam the seller. If they can’t be sure either way, my understanding is they will honour both parties.  Having to send to VC, not back to the buyer, should help weed out most people who are thinking of trying something like this. I’ve had so many transactions with VC both ways now that I feel comfortable that it’s unlikely to happen, that if it does happen it won’t be on a very high value item as they’re not direct shipped anyway, and finally if it does happen and I disagree with their conclusion, I will get them to sort it out in my usual way, same as I’ve got other things sorted out. So all in all I think from experience and investigation that direct shipping with VC is not anywhere near as risky as selling on eBay or anywhere else without a middleman. I wasn’t very happy about the idea when it first came up, so I did a lot of weighing up before I came down on that side.


----------



## Black Elite

Gabs007 said:


> I wouldn't sell on eBay, it's totally crazy now, but VC seems to be also subscribing to it, technically it came out of your pocket with VC as you paid for the shoes, they lost something, no different than a friend borrowing an item and losing part of it.
> 
> For a while Rebelle were OK, they have now taken a total dive, I lately have put the odd item on HEWI again and everything went without a hitch, but again, I make sure I have pictures before sending just in case somebody tries to pull a fast one, there is also JoliCloset, VideDressing is a mixed bag, you only get part of the sending costs back (they are French so all the postage is calculated for France, if you send from the UK, you pay the difference) and the buyer has 2 days, not counting the day of delivery to make up his or her mind, so a lot of "Oh I try that on, nahhhhh, don't like it" - when I send I usually put a visible sealing on the item outside, where it isn't damaging the material but you couldn't wear it without it showing up, to avoid that people just borrow it for events and make clear that when it is removed, I won't take it back, to remove it you have to break it. Of course they could order something like that from Amazon in the same colour but delivery usually takes a week....
> 
> VC might admit it is their fault but do nothing, or just blame you and claim you didn't put in the feathers. The problem is they are quite big, so nobody is really responsible or feels responsible, so things are unresolved and as a seller you can't even claim your money back because you paid with a credit card.


 In the end they did admit that they threw the feathers in the bin (via the chat option), but still marked me as non-compliant. They kept the boots without telling me, and reposted them on my behalf with express shipping! A bit of a strange route but I’ll just have to suck it up and hope someone buys them eventually.



Annie J said:


> One thing I forgot to say with regard to selling with direct shipping is that the buyer can’t switch, or use and damage, and send directly back to you, the seller. (It’s not the same as when they never pick up their parcel which some people have experienced, as even if that does come back to you it’s still sealed - as I said, I am hoping to see a clear process set up for these cases.) If the buyer is disputing the condition or authenticity of an item you’ve sent with direct shipping, it has to go to VC to be checked.  And this is where the fact that they have a degree of presumption that the seller with the badge is trustworthy, from all the previous good sales and probably also looking at the account history like emails and other contact, and will be looking at whether it seems as if the buyer is trying to scam the seller. If they can’t be sure either way, my understanding is they will honour both parties.  Having to send to VC, not back to the buyer, should help weed out most people who are thinking of trying something like this. I’ve had so many transactions with VC both ways now that I feel comfortable that it’s unlikely to happen, that if it does happen it won’t be on a very high value item as they’re not direct shipped anyway, and finally if it does happen and I disagree with their conclusion, I will get them to sort it out in my usual way, same as I’ve got other things sorted out. So all in all I think from experience and investigation that direct shipping with VC is not anywhere near as risky as selling on eBay or anywhere else without a middleman. I wasn’t very happy about the idea when it first came up, so I did a lot of weighing up before I came down on that side.



that’s a hood way to do things. At least the middle man option is there. I’m it totally soured from the platform (yet) lol! They did at least resist the shoes at a price I’d be Ok with, so I’m just hoping they sell eventually and it’s a lesson learnt for me. 

all the time I spent on the app trying to work this out, I ended up seeing something I liked a buying it! So now if my first purchase goes well, they’ll be redeemed for now!


----------



## Black Elite

Gabs007 said:


> technically it came out of your pocket with VC as you paid for the shoes, they lost something, no different than a friend borrowing an item and losing part of it.



True! Arg! I need to make myself feel better though lol. I have high ceilings and a deep wardrobe. These boots were at the back on the top shelf. I had to climb a ladder and move the shoes in front of them to even remember they were there! So I went months having forgotten they were even there. So I’m telling myself they’re still at the back of the wardrobe.

whatever helps me sleep at night, right?


----------



## Gabs007

Black Elite said:


> True! Arg! I need to make myself feel better though lol. I have high ceilings and a deep wardrobe. These boots were at the back on the top shelf. I had to climb a ladder and move the shoes in front of them to even remember they were there! So I went months having forgotten they were even there. So I’m telling myself they’re still at the back of the wardrobe.
> 
> whatever helps me sleep at night, right?



I mean there is not a lot of hope getting them to actually act, the website doesn't display properly, for weeks they claimed it is a problem with the computer of the person looking at it, then they said that their IT team is working on the problem, it still persists, weeks later.

The massive problem is that everybody just seems to accept it, they never get challenged, the CS tells random nonsense... I have seen it 1st hand with my neighbour and I am mortified because I recommended them, similar situation as yours, dress sent in, passed QC then went missing, no updates for weeks, I had helped her with pictures and packing, she was super nervous, her 1st sale, buyer kept bugging her where the dress is in the comments, she replied it passed QC, when she rang they could not see but would get in touch, until somebody finally said it was "mislaid" don't know if it was 3 or 4 weeks later, with the buyer having canceled due to the delay, dress shows up again and goes into QC again, all of a sudden it has a snag, they want her to agree to keep it and sell it cheaper... She demanded it back and closed the account.

As for VC taking the seller's side because they have a track record, highly doubtful, my recent experience was somebody trying to scam, claiming not received, trying to redirect, DHL were happy to go after her as it was fraudulent, VC seems to be not interested.

I honestly don't know the answer about what can be done, as a buyer you can put pressure on them, as a seller you are totally lost and at their mercy, everything seems to depend on the person in QC, if they throw part of your item away, like in your case, have a bad day (over a year ago I got a dress back, they claimed stained armpits, it was an unworn dress and not a trace of a stain in the pits), lose items while they are with them and damage them. You call them and the phone drone will go "It is not my department" if you get that far, then you get a standard mail back.

I know they are in a difficult position as the middle man, can't be easy, but they do make quite a bit of money from people selling their items, I paid through the nose for mine, to treat them with a bit of care and respect surely would not be outrageous. Have you thought about a formal letter of complaint to the CEO? I used to be pretty sure that most of the complaints from sellers were exaggerated, but having seen how they brushed off my neighbour and feeling responsible because I recommended them, I tried to help her out, was with her when she called them, she did put them on speaker, and I have to say I was super shocked by the nonchalance with which they treated her, CS couldn't have made it more clear that sellers are a bit of a nuisance, to get as reply "It's not like the item is Hermes" - to me that sounded really like "If you aren't selling your Hermes collection, we don't care about you"....

So far I have seen 3 people (I think 3) complaining that the counting of the software doesn't always work and they lost their seller status due to that, responses always the same (there was at least one screengrab of their reply) "We know about the problem, tough luck, nothing we can do about it." I don't consider that customer service at all, just like the feather charms with your boots, it's pretty awful. There are also complains about items being forever with them without them doing the QC, for the buyer it looks like the sender isn't sending, some of them then cancel as they want an item for an event, VC will then make up an excuse like trying their best to find a flaw and trying to knock down the price of the item.

So far I had no major problems myself (knock on wood), but every time I send something, I feel like I am playing Russian roulette, which makes me wonder if it is actually worth using them at all.


----------



## Annie J

For what it’s worth I don’t think it’s likely that the purely automated system counting the days works in all my cases using the same shipping method (which it does) yet not in others. I looked back and found a screenshot in post 3264 which appears to be an email explaining why someone lost their badge, so I think that is what is being referred to?

As the poster says, the dates in the screenshot if correct don’t make sense for losing a badge and appear to show that VC’s counting doesn’t work. However, we can’t really draw this conclusion from this screenshot. We can’t see the tracking, or the sale date for the specific item, and VC, if they were contacted and replied, could easily have been copying over the sale and shipment dates from the seller’s email to them and repeated an error (sloppy of them).  I’m just wondering if maybe the seller accidentally got two different sales muddled up?  It’s easily done, especially in busy periods.

The item might well have had a delayed start to tracking with Parcelforce but if it was tracked within 4 days of the sale as it appears from the screenshot, personally I do think it’s highly unlikely that an automated counting system would be working differently in different cases. It has worked for me every time in similar circumstances (including taking Post Office/Parcelforce tracking delays into account) and it seems strange that the same algorithm could count right in all my sales but wrong in another. I’m not sure we’ve seen anything yet that actually demonstrates that the counting varies from case to case. If anyone knows different, please chime in - it would need addressing because those of us who like having the badges to increase buyer confidence in us would absolutely want to stop it happening.

I have a feeling, though I haven’t looked back, that the other cases of delay mentioned are the Post Office/Parcelforce tracking gap at work, and are not to do with any error in day counting. In the other cases I’m guessing they ended up going outside the 5 days, with the gap taken into account. Feel free to step in and correct me if I’m wrong, I do not aim to mislead. There is an annoying situation where over a long weekend with two bank holidays it could be possible that tracking doesn’t start in time after drop off to meet the 5 day requirement. This obviously needs improvement, and I really hope anyone like me affected by the unsatisfactory Post Office/Parcelforce tracking setup has given specific feedback to VC so they realise it’s affecting a lot of us and accommodate it in their system.  They changed expert shipping from 3 days to 5 which I guess was probably to do with this, as I posted before, but it’s not really enough. Meantime I thought about limiting its possible impact and posted elsewhere about that if anyone’s interested and wants ideas, though I expect everyone has worked it out for themselves anyway.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> In the end they did admit that they threw the feathers in the bin (via the chat option), but still marked me as non-compliant. They kept the boots without telling me, and reposted them on my behalf with express shipping! A bit of a strange route but I’ll just have to suck it up and hope someone buys them eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> that’s a hood way to do things. At least the middle man option is there. I’m it totally soured from the platform (yet) lol! They did at least resist the shoes at a price I’d be Ok with, so I’m just hoping they sell eventually and it’s a lesson learnt for me.
> 
> all the time I spent on the app trying to work this out, I ended up seeing something I liked a buying it! So now if my first purchase goes well, they’ll be redeemed for now!





Black Elite said:


> True! Arg! I need to make myself feel better though lol. I have high ceilings and a deep wardrobe. These boots were at the back on the top shelf. I had to climb a ladder and move the shoes in front of them to even remember they were there! So I went months having forgotten they were even there. So I’m telling myself they’re still at the back of the wardrobe.
> 
> whatever helps me sleep at night, right?


I would still go back to them stating that as the non-compliance was their own doing, the appropriate course of action is obviously that they pay you for the boots, and they can sell them on their own account. It would not actually be legal for them to damage your item and not pay you for it, and they have acknowledged their fault, so it’s clear. Did you screenshot or get a transcript? They’d be useful. When they lost part of something I bought they paid the seller in full and offered me a full refund and return to them or a partial refund if I chose to keep the item anyway.  Probably some CS person at the beginning put this whole thing through the wrong pipeline and so it’s continued on the wrong track since, but it can be corrected.  I think VC is fine on balance and aims to offer solutions but sometimes they miss the mark, and I never accept an unsatisfactory resolution to a problem.

On the other hand if you just can’t be bothered any more, I completely get that.  Sometimes it’s less time consuming to let things go if they’ve gone down the wrong track, it’s not high value and you’re not too worried. It’s a bit of a niggle though ... The one which annoys me more than anything is when I accidentally damage something I’ve sold before shipping myself, and have to cancel the sale and disappoint the buyer - I’ve done it twice and I have to remind myself like you that I’d forgotten I even had the item so it’s no great loss really ... but the waste of it niggles away anyway ... 

Side thought: you are sure they are reselling them on your account?  I just ask because I noticed when a buyer resold something I sold her in the 10 day cooling off period (it didn’t fit her), it was being sold with my photos and might have looked like I was selling it. I don’t think this should happen once it’s been in someone else’s hands, in case they’ve damaged it.  I think they should ask for new photos. Wondering if something similar could possibly have happened with you. If so you could see a payment come through next Tuesday if it’s been put correctly through the pipeline, or might need to chase as I did for payment already agreed that got stuck somewhere in a different but similar situation.


----------



## Black Elite

Annie J said:


> I would still go back to them stating that as the non-compliance was their own doing, the appropriate course of action is obviously that they pay you for the boots, and they can sell them on their own account. It would not actually be legal for them to damage your item and not pay you for it, and they have acknowledged their fault, so it’s clear. Did you screenshot or get a transcript? They’d be useful. When they lost part of something I bought they paid the seller in full and offered me a full refund and return to them or a partial refund if I chose to keep the item anyway.  Probably some CS person at the beginning put this whole thing through the wrong pipeline and so it’s continued on the wrong track since, but it can be corrected.  I think VC is fine on balance and aims to offer solutions but sometimes they miss the mark, and I never accept an unsatisfactory resolution to a problem.
> 
> On the other hand if you just can’t be bothered any more, I completely get that.  Sometimes it’s less time consuming to let things go if they’ve gone down the wrong track, it’s not high value and you’re not too worried. It’s a bit of a niggle though ... The one which annoys me more than anything is when I accidentally damage something I’ve sold before shipping myself, and have to cancel the sale and disappoint the buyer - I’ve done it twice and I have to remind myself like you that I’d forgotten I even had the item so it’s no great loss really ... but the waste of it niggles away anyway ...
> 
> Side thought: you are sure they are reselling them on your account?  I just ask because I noticed when a buyer resold something I sold her in the 10 day cooling off period (it didn’t fit her), it was being sold with my photos and might have looked like I was selling it. I don’t think this should happen once it’s been in someone else’s hands, in case they’ve damaged it.  I think they should ask for new photos. Wondering if something similar could possibly have happened with you. If so you could see a payment come through next Tuesday if it’s been put correctly through the pipeline, or might need to chase as I did for payment already agreed that got stuck somewhere in a different but similar situation.


OMG OK your last point kind of worries me! I will actually try to push to see what they can do in regard to reimbursing me or paying me for the shoes. 

When I go to "my items" it shows the boots with the exact same photos but says "feathers not included," which is just silly. They didn't even bother to take new photos. But it is certainly listed under my username and even when I click the item it says "for you: £110." And I even got a confirmation email saying my item was listed. It was so weird because I hadn't listed anything. That was when I noticed they had done it! It is now offered with Express Shipping and shows the location as being in their depot in Paris. I'm OK with the price they've listed so I do hope it sells, and hope they take better care of them in their warehouse than they did when I sent them to them in the first place


----------



## Gabs007

Black Elite said:


> When I go to "my items" it shows the boots with the exact same photos but says "feathers not included," which is just silly.



I had that issue with a pair of shoes that they declared as pink, they are nude, a total neutral tone and very close to beige, so I listed them as beige and explained in the description they are "nude" and they look "beige with a minimal blush" for them they are pink, shoes when I listed them they were snapped up in no time, they are relisted by them for almost a year, same thing as your shoes, they don't seem to go...

As for the missing feathers, raise hell, because according to their rules, everything pictured is included, that goes so far that I once offered a dress that was not transparent but with the flash and on a mannequin in blinding white (white metallic coating) it looked like it was, so I put a black slip I have on it, explained, buyer left message with she wants slip too, I called them and asked, they said if I photographed it, I have to send it. They should at least play by their own rules...


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> OMG OK your last point kind of worries me! I will actually try to push to see what they can do in regard to reimbursing me or paying me for the shoes.
> 
> When I go to "my items" it shows the boots with the exact same photos but says "feathers not included," which is just silly. They didn't even bother to take new photos. But it is certainly listed under my username and even when I click the item it says "for you: £110." And I even got a confirmation email saying my item was listed. It was so weird because I hadn't listed anything. That was when I noticed they had done it! It is now offered with Express Shipping and shows the location as being in their depot in Paris. I'm OK with the price they've listed so I do hope it sells, and hope they take better care of them in their warehouse than they did when I sent them to them in the first place


Ok, so it is on your account then. In this case, because they have already been through QC, and passed by VC except for the feathers, and they won’t QC them again when they ship to a new buyer, I wouldn’t be overly worried if there is any further issue with them upon sending to a new buyer, because you have a clear paper trail showing who has been responsible for them since QC. It couldn’t strike against your account in that situation.

I was really just thinking maybe they were already for sale on their account but it wasn’t obvious, and you might get a nice surprise and the money through soon, but it doesn’t seem to be the case. I think myself I would chase it in order to get your money sooner and the whole thing wound up, if you want to do that (and don’t forget they might not sell at the price you originally got for them so you could be down by that difference, it that bothers you) but I probably wouldn’t bother for the other reason. They have QC’d them and anything that happens between now and when a buyer receives them will be their responsibility. I wouldn’t worry about the photos in this case, I just think that they shouldn’t really let a buyer relist with the original seller’s photos when the buyer still has the item.

They need to get a better process in place for these scenarios which are bound to happen now and again, instead of solving in it an ad hoc way that relies on the first CS person who gets involved making the right call and sometimes ending up with a good solution, as I’ve had, and sometimes ending less satisfactorily.  It’s bound to frustrate customers. We all understand mistakes happen, but we want to know there will be a potted satisfactory solution waiting for when they do, rather than relying on individual initiative. It is that interdepartmental thing, I’m sure, that’s what they need to improve, standardising the connections for the various scenarios which are likely to happen. They’ve made a lot of things so much better recently, including lots of things people used to complain about in this thread, and a lot of stuff is working really well, but this still strikes me as the weak link; some CS people seem unsure how to liaise and get results from other departments. I hope this will be one of the improvements they make in their drive to revamp. That kind of connection is so important when a company gets big.


----------



## SugarCloud

I'm thinking of buying a Gucci bag from VC but have never bought from them and wonder how good there authentication process is. Has anyone bought form them and if so how was your experience?


----------



## Amazona

I bought once and don't trust them again. Their CS doesn't give squat if a customer is unhappy. There also is a lot of history of people getting fakes from VC. You can do a search on the forum to see more.


----------



## SugarCloud

Amazona said:


> I bought once and don't trust them again. Their CS doesn't give squat if a customer is unhappy. There also is a lot of history of people getting fakes from VC. You can do a search on the forum to see more.



Oh no that sucks!!  Thanks, I will read through this thread, didn't realise there was one dedicated to VC


----------



## EmilyM111

So new development from me. Seller of the bag I bought didn't bother to send and VC refunded me but didn't refund the delivery cost. OMG this is hilarious, they really don't know that my credit card company will do a chargeback? <facepalm>


----------



## Gabs007

SugarCloud said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Gucci bag from VC but have never bought from them and wonder how good there authentication process is. Has anyone bought form them and if so how was your experience?



I only had one issue with them buying and it was resolved quickly, pay through PayPal and fund with a credit card, on occasion a fake might slip through, can happen, so you are protected, as a buyer I think they are OK, as a seller, they are a massive pain in the lower back



nikka007 said:


> So new development from me. Seller of the bag I bought didn't bother to send and VC refunded me but didn't refund the delivery cost. OMG this is hilarious, they really don't know that my credit card company will do a chargeback? <facepalm>



They are trying to charge you delivery costs for something that was not shipped? I would get in touch with them, with direct shipping, I think there are no or less delivery costs, so could that be it or do they have a bug in the system (again)?


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> They are trying to charge you delivery costs for something that was not shipped? I would get in touch with them, with direct shipping, I think there are no or less delivery costs, so could that be it or do they have a bug in the system (again)?


Yeah they told me it's a bug (it's not a direct shipping) but i want to see that credit first. I paid £15 for shipping and whatever.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Yeah they told me it's a bug (it's not a direct shipping) but i want to see that credit first. I paid £15 for shipping and whatever.



Ugh, there seem to be a ton of bugs, they seemed to fix the counting bug fairly quickly, they haven't fixed the display bug (despite claiming to be working on it for weeks) completely, haven't they told you that they will sort it? I am getting more and more frustrated with them, btw "other company" (the one you mentioned) they don't reply so I don't know if their bugs are sorted


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Ugh, there seem to be a ton of bugs, they seemed to fix the counting bug fairly quickly, they haven't fixed the display bug (despite claiming to be working on it for weeks) completely, haven't they told you that they will sort it? I am getting more and more frustrated with them, btw "other company" (the one you mentioned) they don't reply so I don't know if their bugs are sorted


Nope, their bugs require massive investment and the owner is currently trying to figure out the financing source. Unfortunately (but admirably) this person set up the marketplace herself and with own money only (she's 30 and mother of 3 entrepreneur, not a bored rich guy wife as most of those 'boutiques' owners are ) and possibly the place is too popular at this stage. She'll speak to my asset manager friend as she need to be careful about getting an investor at this stage.


----------



## Gabs007

nikka007 said:


> Nope, their bugs require massive investment and the owner is currently trying to figure out the financing source. Unfortunately (but admirably) this person set up the marketplace herself and with own money only (she's 30 and mother of 3 entrepreneur, not a bored rich guy wife as most of those 'boutiques' owners are ) and possibly the place is too popular at this stage. She'll speak to my asset manager friend as she need to be careful about getting an investor at this stage.



Rebelle was totally ruined by the investors they got, cutting corners, raising commission and spending tons on ads, so totally get that. 

However if she can transfer items over, there is actually a way of buying software, customizing it, which seems to be so much cheaper than her own IT team. She is totally on the right track with her idea


----------



## EmilyM111

Gabs007 said:


> Rebelle was totally ruined by the investors they got, cutting corners, raising commission and spending tons on ads, so totally get that.
> 
> However if she can transfer items over, there is actually a way of buying software, customizing it, which seems to be so much cheaper than her own IT team. She is totally on the right track with her idea


Oh, this is not even close to Rebelle. Think the stage of development is thought to be first take Warsaw market-Poland-put the foot in Europe. She needs an influx of cash atm but too high share of the business given now away would mean a loss of revenue later. She needs to get good investment advice and start looking into hiring somebody to manage the thing (she's excellent in local PR/marketing/persuading local top influencers and tv celebs to advertise her for barter lol)
Think though I wasn't clear - she's not going to hire a software developer as it's too expensive but first need IT devs to sort out the bugs and then have somebody with short SLAs to fix anything new/add features.


----------



## Black Elite

@Annie J and @Gabs007 I have been made whole! Thank you so much for the advice to stay persistent. After a great deal of back and forth, not only have they admitted fault but they’ve agreed to pay me and repost the shoes on their own account! And my first purchase also went smoothly.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> @Annie J and @Gabs007 I have been made whole! Thank you so much for the advice to stay persistent. After a great deal of back and forth, not only have they admitted fault but they’ve agreed to pay me and repost the shoes on their own account! And my first purchase also went smoothly.


Good news, it’s what they should do, and I was pretty sure they would when you got to the right person. Sometimes frontline CS people are a bit confused about which track to go down and if it starts off wrong, it does end up requiring a bit more persistence to get it back in the right channel.

I hope they improve this (and in fact I think they have done quite a lot over the last year) but to date I haven’t had to work at it too hard for more than a couple of instances, where patience, persistence and open-mindedness did pay off. VC isn’t perfect but I really don’t agree at all with the perception that they don’t care (any more than any other company’s customer service), it is fully not the experience of me or any of my many buyers. It’s more the case that sometimes the wrong solution gets put into action by the first individual.  As with any company it would be better if it never happened, but it does sometimes, and it is possible to sort out. It would help a lot with a case like yours if there was that immediate process or protocol ready to take you to the correct solution immediately instead of relying on frontline interpretation of your situation, so it’s a bit less hit and miss. 

Anyway, really glad it worked out for you, and the purchase.


----------



## Black Elite

Annie J said:


> Good news, it’s what they should do, and I was pretty sure they would when you got to the right person. Sometimes frontline CS people are a bit confused about which track to go down and if it starts off wrong, it does end up requiring a bit more persistence to get it back in the right channel.
> 
> I hope they improve this (and in fact I think they have done quite a lot over the last year) but to date I haven’t had to work at it too hard for more than a couple of instances, where patience, persistence and open-mindedness did pay off. VC isn’t perfect but I really don’t agree at all with the perception that they don’t care (any more than any other company’s customer service), it is fully not the experience of me or any of my many buyers. It’s more the case that sometimes the wrong solution gets put into action by the first individual.  As with any company it would be better if it never happened, but it does sometimes, and it is possible to sort out. It would help a lot with a case like yours if there was that immediate process or protocol ready to take you to the correct solution immediately instead of relying on frontline interpretation of your situation, so it’s a bit less hit and miss.
> 
> Anyway, really glad it worked out for you, and the purchase.


Yes I think you’re right. The worst is when companies resort to bots to make decisions, as eBay have done. The person at the front usually doesn’t devote as much attention as someone else once a matter has been escalated, but at least I was communicating with a human at every step of the process and someone was able to acknowledge that it needed to be flagged and escalated.


----------



## Bentley1974

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


Stay away from this website it’s awful. They are total rip off they take your money for products that they do not have in their possession and you have to wait while they have your money to see if you’re going to get your item and then if it comes to a refund expect to wait two weeks so basically you pay for something you’ll never get Angel wait to get a refund for ever this company is a total scam


----------



## Bentley1974

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!


This website is a total scam shoppers beware stay away from them you will never get what you ordered and you will wait forever for a refund they have horrible customer service their instant chat does not work they barely have anyone to call it’s horrible better to shop at real real or ebay


----------



## jmc3007

beware that due to a "technical" glitch that's been known to VC for months now, they charge US buyers even when the purchase amount is below $800 and you don't owe US customs/duties BUT their system still go ahead and charge you anyway. I complained in the past, and they got around to refund me but only cuz I kept at it. so ladies, if you've been charged for purchases below the duty threshold, stay on their case to get your refund back.

also they did something to the duty calculator. it used to be that you could opt to not pay for their excessive duty charge, instead I would pay directly to DHL once the parcel is processed. but now they think that they're doing everyone a great service by charging directly the buyers so you don't have to pay anything upon delivery. I know for a fact that duty rate for handbag and shoes are at 9%, while clothing is more. well guess what VC just went ahead and "rounded up" the rate to about 15%. how hard it is to plug in a table with different values depending on the item category? they're price gouging US customers in the name of convenience. and they seem to be in no hurry to tackle their known technical issue. the funny thing is their site used to work a lot smoother and less glitchy until the new CEO arrived couple years ago and eliminated discount codes. go figure!

lastly, their chat function is completely useless and annoying. you always get like 15ppl ahead in the queue and have no idea when your turn would be because the screen doesn't update properly unless you stay consistently on the app to see when someone joins the chat. I used to be able to email VC, wait for 2-3 days before they finally come back, but at least you know that your issue will be addressed. now I use the same email and they bounce back my message saying it's not a valid email address and that I should use the chat function.

it's really frustrating and of late, there seems to be too many technical issues with them. come on VC, this is 2020. your website shouldn't be regressing. they opened up so many more country locations but haven't kept up with the quality.


----------



## Rouge H

This place is utterly useless and I will never purchase from them again. Epic Failure!


----------



## peachypink

I have been curious about them but have my doubts as it seems too large for them to be 100% sure about authentication as they claim.

I just now found an obvious fake on their website i have no idea HOW they missed, with wrong interlocking CC’s on a Chanel! Look below for pic. I notified them and I will never purchase from them. If there’s one fake, there’s bound to be more!


----------



## Lilikay

peachypink said:


> I have been curious about them but have my doubts as it seems too large for them to be 100% sure about authentication as they claim.
> 
> I just now found an obvious fake on their website i have no idea HOW they missed, with wrong interlocking CC’s on a Chanel! Look below for pic. I notified them and I will never purchase from them. If there’s one fake, there’s bound to be more!


Not only is a fake, but also is in the “we love” section, what means it was selected to be shown in a special section of the website


----------



## Annie J

peachypink said:


> I have been curious about them but have my doubts as it seems too large for them to be 100% sure about authentication as they claim.
> 
> I just now found an obvious fake on their website i have no idea HOW they missed, with wrong interlocking CC’s on a Chanel! Look below for pic. I notified them and I will never purchase from them. If there’s one fake, there’s bound to be more!





Leileka said:


> Not only is a fake, but also is in the “we love” section, what means it was selected to be shown in a special section of the website


I don’t know anything about Chanel bags so I don’t know if it’s an fake, obvious or not, but I bow to your better knowledge. Sometimes I wonder if the ‘We love’ thing almost gets added automatically to certain models if they look in decent condition and they don’t always look in detail about authentication at that stage because they are processing a lot at a time. They would say that after purchase it’ll go through authentication (different team to ‘curation’) before being sent to the buyer so the bag would be rejected and the buyer would be protected and receive a refund. Oh, and they insist on receipts for items like these too now (used to be optional). I’ve had them offer me the chance to back out of purchases where the bags were authentic but didn’t quite match the condition, so they do catch things.  And I know there are people here who’ve sold bags they believe or know to be genuine and VC has rejected them as fake so it can go the other way.  If that’s an obvious fake it obviously ideally shouldn’t be there at all. I’ve seen a few there in the past, other brands, but they did get taken down in the end. I wonder if it depends a bit on the seller?  It might be that the seller is a regular and genuine one whose items are normally fine but this one is a mistake on his/her part, so maybe they give a bit of benefit of the doubt with the listing until it goes to authentication and it should get rejected there. Last line of defence if something fake does slip through authentication (which no doubt it does with all the platforms) is disputing it and then they would refund if it was shown to be fake. Certainly would look a whole lot better though, if that is a fake, that it were not there at all.


----------



## Annie J

Black Elite said:


> Being forced to use ParcelForce is a bit frustrating! I happen to work near their Central London depot, so can take packages straight there. But their biggest issue is they don't provide receipts at their London depot! So whenever I do this, I'm always worried they'll lose the parcel, never update the tracking, and I'll be left with no proof that I've done my part.


Regarding this, my last couple of labels to Paris weren’t ParcelForce any more, but UPS. Have you had the same? So there isn’t that tracking difficulty, where you feel your shipment could just vanish, or that annoying thing where there is the days-long time lag between Post Office acceptance and Parcel Force tracking which on long bank holiday weekends could make the tracking start too late for us to keep our seller badges, which necessitated annoying workarounds to avoid. I wonder if/hope they will do this every time, or if it’s a trial. It’s certainly easier, UPS can collect or you can drop off, and the tracking is immediate as long as you make sure they do it, so that problem has gone. My only problem with it is I don’t like UPS very much, at least where I live!  But I suppose they’re better for pickups than deliveries (I do not like how UPS has left expensive items on my doorstep and claimed I signed).  At least it’s still DHL for direct shipping. I just wish it was DHL for everything.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I generally have good experience with VC (minus their high commission), I sell and buy quite regularly. Purchased some expensive jewellery and bags and don’t suspect them being fakes. VC are good at communicating too. However recently twice paid for stuff and the sellers didn’t post the items. Without an explanation VC gave me refunds, which is fine. How annoying are those sellers who aren’t serious about their customers, though?!


----------



## Annie J

Consumer2much said:


> I generally have good experience with VC (minus their high commission), I sell and buy quite regularly. Purchased some expensive jewellery and bags and don’t suspect them being fakes. VC are good at communicating too. *However recently twice paid for stuff and the sellers didn’t post the items. Without an explanation VC gave me refunds, which is fine. How annoying are those sellers who aren’t serious about their customers, though?! *


Agreed, from buyer and seller point of view. You get your refund automatically but it’s still a pain and it frustrates me that bad sellers like that give the good ones a bad name. I always hated how long sellers used to be able to take to send things, so I’m glad VC have changed that from four weeks to one week now. The seller badges can also give you an idea of your seller’s reliability, though of course that’s a bit hard on sellers who have only just started, but you can see how much they’ve sold overall so buyers can put the various bits of info together and make a bit of a choice. 

I did quite well out of one seller failing to send me the goods about a year ago: I got my refund automatically and as luck would have it, the same item but in better condition and at a lower price became available and I was able to snap it up!


----------



## Alexa_nina

I have used Vestiare for selling, and sold my authentic items with receipts through it. However I am afraid of buying due to negative feedback. Clearly there’s a probability of buying fake - hard to say how high, but it’s a non-zero, unlike the official boutique. Prices for designers like Celine are often only little bit lower than retail, so I think I would rather pay retail but have guaranteed non-counterfeit. I guess one exception would be this new category “never worn, with tag” or if receipt is available. However seems it’s not frequently available, I asked sellers about some items are liked and got responses along the lines of “I’m too busy and important to keep receipts, vestiaire will do the authentification”. Well seems they aren’t perfect at it...


----------



## lovieluvslux

That seals the deal for me.  I've been eyeing some Diors for a while. I won't be buying from them in the future


----------



## Nadin22

Hi. I'm a fan of VC - no bad experiences so for. Recently I've found a Dior dress that I love but since the warehouse in NY was closed due to Corona virus there is no possibility to order items from sellers in the US. So I was hoping that the seller has listed the dress on other shops/ platforms but searching was not sucessful. I tried Real Real, ebay, tradsey and poshmark. Are there any other popular shops you could suggest? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Something odd happened to my two of my listings/items that went live yesterday. They are visible on my page, but do not appear on the brand summary page (Louis Vuitton, sort by date added) or if I specifically search for them (Louis Vuitton, small leather goods, leather, yellow).
I faintly remember something similar has happened to another poster on here, was it every resolved?


----------



## Jana123

I had the same problem more than once. Sent them an email and they resolved it but unfortunately it always takes quite some time for them to react. Maybe you are better off taking the item down and resubmitting it. Best of luck!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jana123 said:


> I had the same problem more than once. Sent them an email and they resolved it but unfortunately it always takes quite some time for them to react. Maybe you are better off taking the item down and resubmitting it. Best of luck!


Thank you for your reply. Meanwhile, I contacted customer service.


----------



## shogomomo

I just purchased a bag from VC and have a coupon code to use. That wont affect the sellers commission, will it? She came down quite a bit on her price and I wouldnt want to stiff her!


----------



## nicole0612

shogomomo said:


> I just purchased a bag from VC and have a coupon code to use. That wont affect the sellers commission, will it? She came down quite a bit on her price and I wouldnt want to stiff her!



That is kind of you. Don’t worry, it will not impact the seller’s part of the price, it will just come out of Vestiaire’s commission.


----------



## vivilamoda

Hello, I just purchased a bag from VC  but is fake. I tried back it for second check but they have confirmed is authentic. So i spent 15$ for authentication with ***************** and they confirmed is a fake item. Meantime the VC staff re-shipping the bag. I tried contact them but now is hard because they reply only with chat online or email. I paid the bag with credit card, I not wont keep a fake bag paid 400 euros. I could re-sell it but this is not correct, not want that other buyer buy this ugly bag 
The link is: https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...-louis-vuitton-speedy-ecru-tela-9638207.shtml


----------



## Jana123

vivilamoda said:


> Hello, I just purchased a bag from VC  but is fake. I tried back it for second check but they have confirmed is authentic. So i spent 15$ for authentication with ***************** and they confirmed is a fake item. Meantime the VC staff re-shipping the bag. I tried contact them but now is hard because they reply only with chat online or email. I paid the bag with credit card, I not wont keep a fake bag paid 400 euros. I could re-sell it but this is not correct, not want that other buyer buy this ugly bag
> The link is: https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...-louis-vuitton-speedy-ecru-tela-9638207.shtml


Sad to hear this happened to you. As you have proof it’s a fake - why don’t you open a claim with your credit card company. Phone them to find out what possibilities you have. I am sure you will get a refund. Best of luck!


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Hi guys, 

I’m just looking for a bit of advice!

Against my better judgement I made a purchase from VC last week from a first time seller as the item had only been listed three days before. I didn’t choose to make an offer as I felt the price was fair and I had been looking for this particular bag for what feels like forever!

Since then, nothing, the seller hasn’t sent the item to VC, they’ve not responded to any messages that VC or myself have sent them (even though it shows on the app that they went online after I sent them).

Yesterday I decided to do a bit of digging and actually found the item on a different website and it was also showing sold there too, I contacted the website administrators and they confirmed the item was sold a few days ago.

As much as I want this bag, I have serious doubts that I’m going to receive it.

Has anyone else had this experience and have any advice? I’ve contacted VC and they did say they would contact the seller again but they haven’t responded and I’ve been told they have 15 days.

Of course, in a cruel twist of fate, I’ve found another one of these bags and my money is now tied up with VC with no way for me to buy it .


----------



## hdwildcat

vivilamoda said:


> Hello, I just purchased a bag from VC  but is fake. I tried back it for second check but they have confirmed is authentic. So i spent 15$ for authentication with ***************** and they confirmed is a fake item. Meantime the VC staff re-shipping the bag. I tried contact them but now is hard because they reply only with chat online or email. I paid the bag with credit card, I not wont keep a fake bag paid 400 euros. I could re-sell it but this is not correct, not want that other buyer buy this ugly bag
> The link is: https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...-louis-vuitton-speedy-ecru-tela-9638207.shtml


Seeing many obvious fakes for sale (I am only looking at Chanel) which went past pre-sales checks. Bags, huge amounts of jewelry items (!) and other items. They do not care. When sold, items get 'checked' but those controls are a joke, (because they do not have the specialized knowledge). They just attach a label and send the items to buyers. It is all about money. When the fake item arrives and buyer wants to return it for a second check, that is possible, but then they return the item to buyer without any further notice. And buyer has to go through the proces with her creditcard company (therefore I NEVER use Paypal or banktransfer). I am on VC for many years (selling), not an unexperienced person when it comes to Chanel. But I could cry when I see all the n-a items being offered, sold and sent to buyers who trust 100% in them....


----------



## ztory

Is there anyone here who bought from VC and realized it smells of cigarette smoke upon arrival?

I bought a gorgeous Celiné Belt bag i natural calf with desc fair condition, but pictures showed me it was better than that. 

But the seller didnt mention anything about the bag smelling of cigarette smoke!! And VC didnt noticed or didnt care either. 

I have contacted VC and they are offering me to pay for a dry clean of the bag. But what if it doesnt work? or if it affects the leather in a bad way? 
Anyone here who has experience from ordering items from VC with a bad odour or getting cigarette smoke odour out of leather?


----------



## xjenniferclaire

ztory said:


> Is there anyone here who bought from VC and realized it smells of cigarette smoke upon arrival?
> 
> I bought a gorgeous Celiné Belt bag i natural calf with desc fair condition, but pictures showed me it was better than that.
> 
> But the seller didnt mention anything about the bag smelling of cigarette smoke!! And VC didnt noticed or didnt care either.
> 
> I have contacted VC and they are offering me to pay for a dry clean of the bag. But what if it doesnt work? or if it affects the leather in a bad way?
> Anyone here who has experience from ordering items from VC with a bad odour or getting cigarette smoke odour out of leather?



Oh this is so terrible, I’m sorry your bag arrived like this!

I purchased a bag one time with the same issue, though it was at least advised in the description!

I got the smell out by putting dryer sheets inside and  then put it in a vacuum bag (I didn’t vacuum it though haha!) along with an open tub of bicarbonate of soda and left it there for 48 hours.

I hope this might help!


----------



## urma

peachypink said:


> I have been curious about them but have my doubts as it seems too large for them to be 100% sure about authentication as they claim.
> 
> I just now found an obvious fake on their website i have no idea HOW they missed, with wrong interlocking CC’s on a Chanel! Look below for pic. I notified them and I will never purchase from them. If there’s one fake, there’s bound to be more!



To my knowledge, the explanation could be that the person did use PhotoBooth on their Mac, because in that case the picture would be back-to-front. I've seen this before, but don't know if it still can happen, since I don't use a Mac.

On the other hand, even the worst fakes usually have the CCs looking in the right direction. And this wouldn't be a bad fake otherwise, if it was/is one.


----------



## urma

ztory said:


> Is there anyone here who bought from VC and realized it smells of cigarette smoke upon arrival?
> 
> I bought a gorgeous Celiné Belt bag i natural calf with desc fair condition, but pictures showed me it was better than that.
> 
> But the seller didnt mention anything about the bag smelling of cigarette smoke!! And VC didnt noticed or didnt care either.
> 
> I have contacted VC and they are offering me to pay for a dry clean of the bag. But what if it doesnt work? or if it affects the leather in a bad way?
> Anyone here who has experience from ordering items from VC with a bad odour or getting cigarette smoke odour out of leather?



Funny, I'm in the exact same situation! A week ago I bought a Vuitton bag from them that was described as being in very good condition, which according to their classification systems means no odors, among other criteria.The bag came from a French seller, and I live in Germany, but it was delivered to my house within only 5 days, which was a pleasant surprise.. Since they kept me updated on the status I could see that only hours after the bag had arrived at their quality control center it was shipped from there already, which, to me, can only mean two things: either they are very efficient, or not very thorough. (I was hoping for the former, but have since learned that it's the latter.)

The bag arrived onThursday, and unfortunately I'm not sure if I saw it first or smelled it first. There was cigarette odor reeking from inside the package as soon as I opened it. The bag itself smelles like the interior of a smoker's car, and it still makes every room that it's in smell like that too. I immediately contacted Vestiaire through their chat and was told what you were told: that they would be willing to pay for a cleaning, provided I could present a receipt. Like you, I'm not even sure what they meant by that. Where should I go to have the bag cleaned, and by which procedure, and who would carry the risk if that procedure failed or, heaven forbid, would even result in damage?

When I asked those things he answered that I could also send the bag in again for them to check on it. I didn't find that too reassuring either, considering that the bag was supposed to be checked by them already and was confirmed to be in very good condition at that point. So what if they should refuse to acknowledge the smell? My next step would the have to be opening a case with PayPal, yet how can one prove an odor? I'd only have my husband as a possible witness, and maybe the local cleaner who I will ask for advise before sending the bag back.

Altogether, I now very much regret buying from them. It seemed rational, because not only was the bag 20% cheaper than at the store, but it also had beautiful honey patina already. In hindsight I should have bought from the website, where, ironically, the bag went 5 % up in the meantime, which adds to a quite frustrating experience...


----------



## LuxNewbie

Happened to chance upon this thread. So I'm about to purchase something for below an amount that is liable for import tax here. VC's system shows tax and I'm told that it's so the parcel doesn't get stopped at the customs. I'm not too sure why the lady thought it would be. But in short, it's not import tax they are charging. It's VC's tax.


----------



## Zoe C

Hello,
I have a question. I hope you can help.

I’m buying on VC from a Seller that is in US. I live in a country that is NOT EU. The item will go from US to France for Authentication, then to my home. 

They are not charging import taxes nor shipping. They say I will have to pay import duties to DHL once I receive the item. Their customer service do not know why I’m not being charged with shipping.

So, my questions:
1. Will I have to pay taxes for the item entering France for verification + my local import tax from France? Or just my local import tax from US/France?
2. Has any of you had the no-shipping-fees issue? Have you been charged for the parcel al reception?

And I want to share information about a VC user who scammed me badly... but I will do some other day.

Thanks!


----------



## ztory

@Zoe C I have no answer for you on your questions above but im very curious and interested in hearing about the how you got scammed by a VC user!


----------



## Zoe C

ztory said:


> @Zoe C I have no answer for you on your questions above but im very curious and interested in hearing about the how you got scammed by a VC user!


Hi Ztory,
I am still exposed... but I promise I will tell you all here her information so you can stay away.
Thank you!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Zoe C said:


> Hello,
> I have a question. I hope you can help.
> 
> I’m buying on VC from a Seller that is in US. I live in a country that is NOT EU. The item will go from US to France for Authentication, then to my home.
> 
> They are not charging import taxes nor shipping. They say I will have to pay import duties to DHL once I receive the item. Their customer service do not know why I’m not being charged with shipping.
> 
> So, my questions:
> 1. Will I have to pay taxes for the item entering France for verification + my local import tax from France? Or just my local import tax from US/France?
> 2. Has any of you had the no-shipping-fees issue? Have you been charged for the parcel al reception?
> 
> And I want to share information about a VC user who scammed me badly... but I will do some other day.
> 
> Thanks!


That's odd. If the seller is located in the US, the item will be sent to the New York office where it will be authenticated and later shipped to you. I do not quite understand why they are telling you otherwise as I sell often from the US, and I always have to send my items to the New York office. 
I honestly do not understand why VC would not be charging you customs or shipping. Is this the first time it has happened to you as it might just be a glitch?


----------



## Zoe C

J'adoreHermes said:


> That's odd. If the seller is located in the US, the item will be sent to the New York office where it will be authenticated and later shipped to you. I do not quite understand why they are telling you otherwise as I sell often from the US, and I always have to send my items to the New York office.
> I honestly do not understand why VC would not be charging you customs or shipping. Is this the first time it has happened to you as it might just be a glitch?



Thanks for your reply. I’ve been trying to get straight answers from VC but different person everytime and they don’t take the time to read past responses to the same conversation...

Now the item I bought has been sent and that’s how I found out it was inspected in NY (as you well say) and it is on its way.

My country is not EU, so that’s why they do not provided pre-paid tax fees or even pre-paid shipping labels if I sell something.

The only thing VC has answered is that I’ll have to pay for import taxes to the courrier in order to receive it. I am waiting for them to contact me.

Thanks a lot for the info!! And for trying to help me.


----------



## rutabaga

I'm so glad I checked this thread first - I'm eyeballing a particular suede Chanel tote and there's two on VC but both are located in France. Maybe I'll just wait and see if one will show up on Fashionphile or TRR...


----------



## LuxNewbie

Anyone sold on Vestiaire before and your item is non-compliant even though the suppoedly 'non-compliance' was stated in the description? What was the resolution given by Vestiaire? I highly suspect their Asian office does not have a very good command of English.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

LuxNewbie said:


> Anyone sold on Vestiaire before and your item is non-compliant even though the suppoedly 'non-compliance' was stated in the description? What was the resolution given by Vestiaire? I highly suspect their Asian office does not have a very good command of English.


I have never had an item be deemed non-compliant. On the other hand, I have purchased many items that passed through the Asian office, and I noticed that the Asian office is the strictest. I was once contacted because the width of a shawl I bought was 2cm larger than the approximate width the seller told me in the comments. Vestiaire Collective likely contacted the buyer informing them of the "non-compliance," and the buyer may have asked to cancel.


----------



## LuxNewbie

J'adoreHermes said:


> I have never had an item be deemed non-compliant. On the other hand, I have purchased many items that passed through the Asian office, and I noticed that the Asian office is the strictest. I was once contacted because the width of a shawl I bought was 2cm larger than the approximate width the seller told me in the comments. Vestiaire Collective likely contacted the buyer informing them of the "non-compliance," and the buyer may have asked to cancel.



My item was recoloured. Clearly stated in the description. But they rejected it due to redyed. Lol is there a difference between the 2.
Anyway they already sent the item back. I will get custom charges for that and I intend to get them to compensate that. This is clearly their mistake.


----------



## blackcherry88

Does anyone know what does “back in stock” mean on Vestiaire? I just received a notification for an item I liked or place on the wishlist some time ago... does it mean the item was being returned and hence it’s up for sale again or does it mean something else?


----------



## LuxNewbie

LuxNewbie said:


> My item was recoloured. Clearly stated in the description. But they rejected it due to redyed. Lol is there a difference between the 2.
> Anyway they already sent the item back. I will get custom charges for that and I intend to get them to compensate that. This is clearly their mistake.



Just to update this thread. I got the following reply. Not sure if it's true. Can Chanel control the market so much in this way? And My. Poor. Bag.

It was so horribly packed it's flat. I'm frantically stuffing it with paper now to regain its shape.

I also purchased another piece at the same time and seller did not disclose the bag was faded in many areas. 

Horrible experience this month. I don't think I will purchase from Vestiaire ever again.


----------



## pizzabella

Gabs007 said:


> The QC really can be totally frustrating a bit like their CS, apparently they are working on the problem that items are not properly displayed, for weeks now, it seems they are just sending out a standard answer when you ask.
> 
> I worry about the direct shipping, at least you can use DHL and it goes straight to the buyer, but then there is always the worry that the buyer might do a switch or will replace your authentic item with a fake and claim that is what you sent them, or substitute your item with a no name product and claim that is what they got... With the way VC is acting, I am not confident they give the seller any support.
> 
> BTW the fact that you haven't gotten the return confirmation might be a good thing? They might (hopefully) own up to their mistake? The few things where I had to detach something as you couldn't securely pack, I used a safety pin and attached the embellishment to the item of clothing. I was forwarned, because I had sold shoes and I had a little unbranded bag that really worked with them, identical colour, so I put that in with a note that I want to give it to the buyer as it works so well together. Buyer then left a note under the item, thanked me for the shoes, I asked if she got the matching bag as well, she didn't....


Im worry about those direct shipping as well so far 6 items without problem since now 7 items brand new Balmain jeans with tag attached to it ( never used) and got info that buyer flag problem ( interesting received on friday and now sunday make problem) I hope I wont get the empty box back or worn jeans with the spot :/


----------



## jmc3007

LuxNewbie said:


> Happened to chance upon this thread. So I'm about to purchase something for below an amount that is liable for import tax here. VC's system shows tax and I'm told that it's so the parcel doesn't get stopped at the customs. I'm not too sure why the lady thought it would be. But in short, it's not import tax they are charging. It's VC's tax.


They did the same to US buyers for items below the duty threshold $800 limit but it’s been fixed now for maybe 2 months. They refunded me for this so called tax when I accused them of breaking the law. I find there’re just too many glitches with IT, constantly mess up things that weren’t broken. Case in point was the duties, for the longest time, it worked fine when VC allowed buyers to opt out and pay separately fees with DHL. Assessing duties is not an easy task, there are thousands of categories with different rates but VC tends to lump them together and charge an “average” rate. DHL is in the business of complying with global duties and their systems can handle it, but VC is far from it cuz that’s not their core. But I do think that they want to wing it cuz it’s a potential revenue source for them.


----------



## Zoe C

Hi,

I’ve bought a diamond ring (an expensive one) on VC. The price was low for the size of the diamond (that clearly stated NATURAL). This user had a lot of big diamonds at low prices for their size. So I gave it a shot, after being assured from VC that they would check the authenticity of the diamond.

After that, I specifically send a request to pay detailed attention when authenticated.

It arrived, I payed a LOT in import taxes (via DHL) and now that I take it to the jeweller he says it seems fake. It passes through the detector machines as diamond, but it seems odd. He thinks it might be a very good quality moissanite or a bad lab diamond. He will send it to the lab and give me a certificate with the results so I can make a claim.

I am afraid that they will take it to “second revision”, and that I will pay for shipping, since they don’t have prepaid labels for my country (not EU).

Then, IF they agree to give me my money back, I don’t think they will pay for the import taxes I’ve already paid (a small fortune).

And last but not least, I tell you to *stay away from the seller @mk8252070.* It looks like she has a history on giving e-mail to users to offer them lower prices and then just take their money.  BEWARE!
I’ve been trying to comment on their articles to warn other buyers about my case but VC keeps eliminating my comments.

So, felt like ranting... I hope my experience helps.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Does anyone know how often VC has their 10% off sales?  There is something I am eyeing, but an extra 10% off would be fantastic.  If it is only a couple of times a year, though, I don't think I will wait.


----------



## nicole0612

JewelryLover101 said:


> Does anyone know how often VC has their 10% off sales?  There is something I am eyeing, but an extra 10% off would be fantastic.  If it is only a couple of times a year, though, I don't think I will wait.



They haven’t had one for at least a year for the US site, not since they lowered their commission rate so that sellers could “lower their prices”. I’m not sure where you are located and if that is any different. Your best option may to make the seller an offer if they have offers enabled.


----------



## JewelryLover101

nicole0612 said:


> They haven’t had one for at least a year for the US site, not since they lowered their commission rate so that sellers could “lower their prices”. I’m not sure where you are located and if that is any different. Your best option may to make the seller an offer if they have offers enabled.


Ok, thanks, no sense in waiting for a sale then I guess


----------



## thelovecatsinc

I used to really like Vestiaire, but I'm disliking them more and more as time goes on. Whenever you have to contact customer service, it's always a nightmare! They just don't seem to care and never thoroughly read your messages. 

My previous issues with them:

1) I purchased a jacket, paid for it and but it was still showing as for sale on the website. A day later it was sold. I contacted them and they stated someone else had bought it, not me, but they had my money. It took 3 weeks of back and forth to get my money back, in which they lied and said they had no info from me (they did, my PayPal transaction number in the first ever email I sent them) and then I was passed from person to person until it was eventually resolved. They didn't apologise.

2) I purchased a Dior Saddle, but the seller pulled out of the sale. It took them a *full month* to refund me and they blamed PayPal, even though I paid with Amex (not through PayPal...) then blamed my card when I told them. As soon as I emailed I got a refund the next day though via the same card details they allegedly 'had problems with'... I got no apology from them. 

3) When selling some items, it stated my Gucci loafers had sold when they hadn't. I contacted them to report this bug and they ignored me for *5 weeks* after the 1st response! I ended up removing and relisting the item because they were no help, even though I sent detailed information and screenshots. Someone else also purchased an item of mine when it had already sold, so point 1 is obviously a common bug in their website! Please be aware when purchasing anything. 

4) I recently (as in 2 weeks ago) purchased a vintage Chanel backpack and it arrived without the 'Checked by' card filled out. The lady I purchased it from also said it had the serial number, but it does not. I emailed Vestiaire about it and they said the card not being filled out is a 'simple mistake', but to me it's just so blasé and, considering you pay to have it authenticated, I thought that answer was simply not good enough and shows a lack of care and attention. They completely ignored me about the seller lying re: the serial number so I have replied today asking what they are going to do about it. I would have never purchased it for the price I paid without the serial number, so I am very upset. I hope they can resolve it, but I won't hold my breath! 

Their customer service is honestly terrible! I'm thinking twice about buying anything from them in the future. I'll see what happens with my backpack - wish me luck!


----------



## Sferics

Hello! I need some serious help...

I am the buyer.
It's about a bag VC suggested a discount (because they found a small scratch that wasn't listed and is not a prpblem for me).
I could only choose whether to take the discount or cancel the order. So I took the discount.
I definitely want the bag and would pay the price without discount. VC only has a chat and no telephone at the moment and it's a disaster for communication. I wanted to pay the regular price and I don't want to wait.
It is not possible that they send me the bag for the regular price now, because the seller has to react (until June 23!) - and it would not "unfair" if they would do. She would get her money as bought without deduction and like what she was selling - what is unfair with this?

Okay, I (try to) get it, we have to wait for her reaction (although it would not be to her disadvantage to just pay her her money as the offer was listed)

So now, what are the options?
I asked by email the day before whether I could get the bag at the regular price if the price reduction was rejected - this was confirmed to me by email.

"We would like to inform you that if the seller rejects the offer, you will receive an automatic email in which you can choose to buy the item for the original price or cancel the order."

But from the person in the insufficient chat today (2 hours, always the same person) once it was said that the bag would have to be again offered for everyone and if someone else saw it before me - that's bad luck! ... then again it was confirmed to me that I could decide like in the mail above.

So what really happens when someone rejects a discount?

I would like to find a agreement with the seller - if she won't react at all, the bag goes back to her and i will get my money but I just want to get the bag and pay for it.

I am just about to freak out


----------



## Sferics

The issue above has already been settled.


----------



## Sferics

thelovecatsinc said:


> I used to really like Vestiaire, but I'm disliking them more and more as time goes on. Whenever you have to contact customer service, it's always a nightmare! They just don't seem to care and never thoroughly read your messages.



This is true and so sad. I have no words for the so called customer service. 
This was going on and on every time there is a problem and one would think that things could not be worse...but they show you.


----------



## Gabs007

The customer service is indeed a nightmare, I sold something and the buyer loved it but she had gained weight so she wanted to resell and asked me if she could use the pictures, I said totally OK with it but it is not my call but VC's so she asked them and as a result they thought there was a problem and put the payment on halt. They don't read messages, they stopped the phone support (where on occasion you got a clued up person) and the chat is a total waste of time, to email them, you get standard replies. It took 3 weeks to sort it. Another dress had as a feature quite unusually slits in the arms, mentioned and shown, it was intended like this by the designer, they claimed it was altered and not mentioned, sent them the picture of the original (a magazine shot that I could easily find by googling) to show them it wasn't altered, no reaction, they proposed a price reduction that was ridiculous so I declined, on the return one there was their label and they had actually put on that it is as described and in very good condition.

In general, most of the things work out and there are no issues, but if you do have an issue and you need the customer service, it is simply not happening.

In Europe we are a bit strapped, so I still use VC and Joli, I won't touch Rebelle again as they are simply off their rocker, if you get an offer and you accept it, it shows you the price you are getting for it, however if they run a special like free delivery, the seller pays for this (and you can't opt out and they snuck that in) plus they have the highest commission, also they do not send items back they reject but relist them, apparently if you list something you lost all your rights, then drop the prices as they see fit, also if they reject something, they make up reasons, like brand new items with the tags attached have flaws, which are often actually design features and mentioned (like raw seams that are displayed) and you only get an explanation if you really press them. Reaching them by phone is impossible, they do not reply to emails... I am going out on a guess here, but what they seem to be doing is trying to get physical hold of the items so you can't list them anywhere else, therefore eliminating that you may sell somewhere else. HEWI is a bit of a mixed bag, 1st of all quite limited exposure as it is a bit niche, then it depends who does the approval of items you list. I tried to sell my Bottega Veneta Flames and was told that I should sell them for 100, I wore them once and they are like new, plus you pay them 18% (which is OK) but then they also charge you the VAT for their commission, which seems a bit underhand or you get buyers who simply want to try on and return, or wear out and return, which is also an issue with Vide Dressing.

So yes, sadly stuck with VC for the most part, I do the occasional sale on Joli, which I really like as they are fast, the payment is reliable, they just don't seem to have the money for PR so they are also pretty much an "insider" thing, which kinda worked for me when I found a few rare items, I wanted.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> They haven’t had one for at least a year for the US site, not since they lowered their commission rate so that sellers could “lower their prices”. I’m not sure where you are located and if that is any different. Your best option may to make the seller an offer if they have offers enabled.



Personally I always switch off offers and list for the lowest price I am willing to part as so many people seem to see "send offer" as a way to pass the time, that way it is take it or leave it. However, usually if I put something in my shopping bag to mull it over and it gives me time to think about if I really need it or if it is just impulse, I often receive a voucher with 5 to 10% discount


----------



## Gabs007

When you say resolved, did you get the bag?


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> When you say resolved, did you get the bag?


You talking to me? 
I did get the bag (without a new listing) but now I am waiting for the delivery and by now the tracking number is not even identified by UPS...


----------



## Gabs007

pizzabella said:


> Im worry about those direct shipping as well so far 6 items without problem since now 7 items brand new Balmain jeans with tag attached to it ( never used) and got info that buyer flag problem ( interesting received on friday and now sunday make problem) I hope I wont get the empty box back or worn jeans with the spot :/



So far the direct shipping things worked out with me, but I always take a picture before I package and then with the package open, serial number as close up and from a distance, and the shipping label next to it, and the weight of the package as somebody tried to return an authentic bag for a cheap bag that didn't even look remotely the same. Took a while to get it resolved but they did kick the buyer. There were a few incidences where I gave the measurements and mentioned that it comes smaller or larger and the buyer didn't read and then flagged, and they were all resolved. I sometimes feel a bit OCD taking all the pics before I send with time stamps and then filing them away, but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> You talking to me?
> I did get the bag (without a new listing) but now I am waiting for the delivery and by now the tracking number is not even identified by UPS...



I wondered about the bag, yes, but it could be they use DHL? I noticed they seem to use a lot of different carriers but that is Europe and some places are still in lockdown, I also noticed that a few things I sent didn't even register on their system as dispatched when the buyer had received them and left a message under the item that they love it. You always have to contact them and deal with their errrr customer service


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> I wondered about the bag, yes, but it could be they use DHL?


The number they gave me was linked to UPS and the customer service left the chat (literally!) when I asked her which carrier it is. She told me there was a holiday on the pickupday (okay? and VC and Carrier both did work?) and this is the reason the carrier did not update anything.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> The number they gave me was linked to UPS and the customer service left the chat (literally!) when I asked her which carrier it is. She told me there was a holiday on the pickupday (okay? and VC and Carrier both did work?) and this is the reason the carrier did not update anything.



Ugh, we got 2 UPS people and they always scan when I hand over, the UPS system always registers, same with DHL, but VC tracking often does not, as be both noticed, their customer service leaves a lot to be desired, my guess is they don't really pay much, hence the quality


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> Ugh, we got 2 UPS people and they always scan when I hand over, the UPS system always registers, same with DHL, but VC tracking often does not, as be both noticed, their customer service leaves a lot to be desired, my guess is they don't really pay much, hence the quality


Yes they do and this is how I now they were lying to me with the pickupday: The package was just scanned this evening and not two days ago 
This is so annoying - it's not about the two days, it's the bllsht they tell you and the chaos they cause. It creates just so much uncertainty and every call/chat disimproves the situation.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> Yes they do and this is how I now they were lying to me with the pickupday: The package was just scanned this evening and not two days ago
> This is so annoying - it's not about the two days, it's the bllsht they tell you and the chaos they cause. It creates just so much uncertainty and every call/chat disimproves the situation.



Here you can't even call them anymore, you have to use chat and email, chat is an issue, some of them don't speak a lot of English, that's OK my written French is passable, but they often also don't speak French, I did wonder if they might have outsourced to India or so?


----------



## Sferics

Gabs007 said:


> Here you can't even call them anymore, you have to use chat and email, chat is an issue, some of them don't speak a lot of English, that's OK my written French is passable, but they often also don't speak French, I did wonder if they might have outsourced to India or so?


This time it was just the chat for me, too. I tried it in every language (even with a translator because of my very poor french) with the same result: a big nothing + more questions.
I wonder if they even can read and if they have more than two brain cells. Perhaps VC has hired a bunch of paramecium, I don't know.
If the situation was not so tragic, one could laugh at it...but it makes me mad how they just don't care and how they treat their customers.


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> This time it was just the chat for me, too. I tried it in every language (even with a translator because of my very poor french) with the same result: a big nothing + more questions.
> I wonder if they even can read and if they have more than two brain cells. Perhaps VC has hired a bunch of paramecium, I don't know.
> If the situation was not so tragic, one could laugh at it...but it makes me mad how they just don't care and how they treat their customers.



I had more good than bad experiences with them when it comes to buying and selling, I think they are trying to improve but the training of the people and the people they have, it's not always great. I had a bag listed, 2019 model, used twice, photos from every angle and corner, a very light colour, hence for me not practical because it needs too much pampering, minimal signs from having put it down on the floor at the bottom, photographed in great detail, described in great detail, was 5K new, used twice and listed for 200, somebody left a message that she wanted it for 50, I said it is not an offer I am willing to entertain, she got nasty and claimed there is a damage I didn't disclose. I told her that there is NONE, only as mentioned and described very slight signs of having put it down and she can zoom into the pictures. She then started leaving comments that I should show the "damage" more clearly. I told her again, no damage and I have 25 pictures up, she totally freaked out. Went to chat and asked if they could remove the comments, they said she was just there complaining about me and they already told her to stop and would remove it as it transpired that she wants to put people off from buying so she can get it for 50. She faithfully came back again and as revenge made nasty comments on all items, claiming I am rude to not entertain reasonable offers, not showing damage, people shouldn't buy from me, she never would, etc. Took me 5 attempts to contact chat until somebody actually looked at it, then removed and warned her that if she does it again, they will ban her. They didn't tell me details but reading between the lines, I gathered that she had caused a lot of problems and had lost her status, from her profile and what she had up, and showed as sold, which was a lot, but she didn't qualify for direct shipping at all (not even for low price items), which I think happens if you sell one or several fakes?

The last person I talked to was clued up, said they are sorry for the hassle, they do have problems with her as a buyer and a seller and that they will write to her and that the comments will be removed and they will talk to IT about removing her ability to leave comments, wild guess, I wasn't the only one who was on the receiving end of her "attentions". So 6 times talking to chat (average waiting time 40 minutes), 2 people who knew what they were doing, 4 people who didn't...

I am hoping that the training of their customer service is going to improve, my feeling is, they hired a bunch of people due to demand and didn't have time to train them, or those people just see it as some kind of short term job they have no real interest in?

What tends to get me at the moment is people who sign up totally new and ask for pictures (mainly shoes) worn and from every angle. If you look at their faves and click on them, you see they ask this for shoes ranging from a size 2 to a 7 and I best not speculate about the "purpose" for which they want the pictures and I really doubt that they are women.


----------



## Cumulus2000

hdwildcat said:


> Seeing many obvious fakes for sale (I am only looking at Chanel) which went past pre-sales checks. Bags, huge amounts of jewelry items (!) and other items. They do not care. When sold, items get 'checked' but those controls are a joke, (because they do not have the specialized knowledge). They just attach a label and send the items to buyers. It is all about money. When the fake item arrives and buyer wants to return it for a second check, that is possible, but then they return the item to buyer without any further notice. And buyer has to go through the proces with her creditcard company (therefore I NEVER use Paypal or banktransfer). I am on VC for many years (selling), not an unexperienced person when it comes to Chanel. But I could cry when I see all the n-a items being offered, sold and sent to buyers who trust 100% in them....




Totally agree Vestiaire's so-called authenticity check is a complete joke. 
I unfortunately bought a counterfeit Fendi bag from Vestiaire who always boasts that they authenticate all products that are sold on their platform. I receive the bag today and the brand tag inside the bag spells “FFNDI” (!!) instead of FENDI [please see photos]. I have already spotted this from the sellers’ photos after I ve placed the order (my fault of overlooking this detail when I hit the "buy" button) and raised this to Vestiaire and wanted to cancel my order. However, they only said their “experts” of authenticators will look at it when they received the item. I am appalled that they missed out this very obvious failure and still sent this fake product to me! On top of this ridiculous mis-spelling, some other details of the bag are rather poorly made that can be signs of a counterfeit. Even a layman like me can spot that. How can some “experts” miss that out? If they cannot perform their authenticating job, they should not say so and make this as their selling point to attract people to buy items from them.
Please be careful when buying from Vestiaire. Obviously they cannot authenticate and one is taking the risks of getting fake items there. 
I'm now going to get a paid authentication service to have a proof of this counterfeit. Hope I can get a refund.


----------



## Gabs007

Cumulus2000 said:


> Totally agree Vestiaire's so-called authenticity check is a complete joke.
> I unfortunately bought a counterfeit Fendi bag from Vestiaire who always boasts that they authenticate all products that are sold on their platform. I receive the bag today and the brand tag inside the bag spells “FFNDI” (!!) instead of FENDI [please see photos]. I have already spotted this from the sellers’ photos after I ve placed the order (my fault of overlooking this detail when I hit the "buy" button) and raised this to Vestiaire and wanted to cancel my order. However, they only said their “experts” of authenticators will look at it when they received the item. I am appalled that they missed out this very obvious failure and still sent this fake product to me! On top of this ridiculous mis-spelling, some other details of the bag are rather poorly made that can be signs of a counterfeit. Even a layman like me can spot that. How can some “experts” miss that out? If they cannot perform their authenticating job, they should not say so and make this as their selling point to attract people to buy items from them.
> Please be careful when buying from Vestiaire. Obviously they cannot authenticate and one is taking the risks of getting fake items there.
> I'm now going to get a paid authentication service to have a proof of this counterfeit. Hope I can get a refund.
> 
> View attachment 4761130
> View attachment 4761131



I don't know if I was super lucky, but when I got a fake sent, the issue was resolved, took a while until I got the money back but I can't say that they tried to make it difficult, it's been a while, but usually if you do pay with a credit card, you have quite a good protection anyway.

While I am not super happy with them (customer service is hit and miss, and usually a lot more miss, the webpage works, then doesn't work, search function works on occasion...) compared to other sites, as bad as they are, they are among the better ones, which isn't to say that they have A LOT of room for improvement


----------



## Gabs007

BTW I think their system malfunctions again, I keep getting this over and over again... 

I am getting rid of an extensive DvF collection, for a while I was collecting all the rare and limited editions (seemed like a good idea at the time, though the patterns usually don't work for me but I collected them more for fashion history, a bit like works of art) and usually they sell almost as fast as I list them, I guess to collectors, but sometimes they send absurd selling proposals, especially if they want to lower your price to the price you are actually willing to sell?


----------



## GimmieHermes

Gabs007 said:


> They refunded you the additional costs you had, however they did not "steal" from you. I fully agree that they should have been gracious and refunded you the money you paid upfront, but to quote your own words
> 
> "Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option"
> 
> Sorry, but they did not put their hands into your pocket and took money out, you made a mistake and picked an option that was overpriced and due to an oversight from them, you did not get the service, they did not refund you for the service you paid for and didn't receive, which is shoddy and very bad form, but it is not theft.
> 
> In your own words:
> "They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86."
> 
> You should have asked upfront that you get the money back you paid for import as you did not receive that service, you handle DHL yourself, you sent them the invoice, they paid that invoice, it's not theft and by calling it theft, you are opening yourself to libel, also by taking the money, you basically agreed to it.
> 
> Look, plenty of issues with Vestaire, and as I said, I don't agree how they handled it, but it really isn't theft. I would agree that it is unethical, bad form, horrendous customer service, absolutely, but you could have just emailed them with "Please refund me for the paid service of $290 as you failed to deliver this service" - if you email them the invoice and they said they will pay the invoice, you can't really complain that they paid what you asked for.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I have a dispute with them right now. Luckily only for about 150 EUR. I understand your frustration completely. Won't shop from VC again.
> 
> $290 compared to $86?!  That's some kind of "handling" fee...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gabs007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refunded you the additional costs you had, however they did not "steal" from you. I fully agree that they should have been gracious and refunded you the money you paid upfront, but to quote your own words
> 
> "Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option"
> 
> Sorry, but they did not put their hands into your pocket and took money out, you made a mistake and picked an option that was overpriced and due to an oversight from them, you did not get the service, they did not refund you for the service you paid for and didn't receive, which is shoddy and very bad form, but it is not theft.
> 
> In your own words:
> "They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86."
> 
> You should have asked upfront that you get the money back you paid for import as you did not receive that service, you handle DHL yourself, you sent them the invoice, they paid that invoice, it's not theft and by calling it theft, you are opening yourself to libel, also by taking the money, you basically agreed to it.
> 
> Look, plenty of issues with Vestaire, and as I said, I don't agree how they handled it, but it really isn't theft. I would agree that it is unethical, bad form, horrendous customer service, absolutely, but you could have just emailed them with "Please refund me for the paid service of $290 as you failed to deliver this service" - if you email them the invoice and they said they will pay the invoice, you can't really complain that they paid what you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itis theft if you took money without delivering the service or product.
> 
> 
> Gabs007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refunded you the additional costs you had, however they did not "steal" from you. I fully agree that they should have been gracious and refunded you the money you paid upfront, but to quote your own words
> 
> "Ordered another jacket and during the check out process I was given the option of prepaying the import duties and taxes which was about $290. I chose that option"
> 
> Sorry, but they did not put their hands into your pocket and took money out, you made a mistake and picked an option that was overpriced and due to an oversight from them, you did not get the service, they did not refund you for the service you paid for and didn't receive, which is shoddy and very bad form, but it is not theft.
> 
> In your own words:
> "They replied they charge a flat fee for import duties because they can’t predict how much it will be until it arrives. They told me to go ahead and pay DHL and they will repay me once I send them a paid invoice. So I paid DHL and sent them the invoice. They sent back an email stating they are sending me a refund in the amount of $86."
> 
> You should have asked upfront that you get the money back you paid for import as you did not receive that service, you handle DHL yourself, you sent them the invoice, they paid that invoice, it's not theft and by calling it theft, you are opening yourself to libel, also by taking the money, you basically agreed to it.
> 
> Look, plenty of issues with Vestaire, and as I said, I don't agree how they handled it, but it really isn't theft. I would agree that it is unethical, bad form, horrendous customer service, absolutely, but you could have just emailed them with "Please refund me for the paid service of $290 as you failed to deliver this service" - if you email them the invoice and they said they will pay the invoice, you can't really complain that they paid what you asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. It is theft because they took the money without delivering a service for that money.
> 2. I did email explaining since they did not pay the duty taxes and I had to do it myself, they should return the money I paid for that service and they refused.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sferics

Oh hey: I found some Money the last a Bag I ordered - this tells its own tale, no?


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Cumulus2000 said:


> Totally agree Vestiaire's so-called authenticity check is a complete joke.
> I unfortunately bought a counterfeit Fendi bag from Vestiaire who always boasts that they authenticate all products that are sold on their platform. I receive the bag today and the brand tag inside the bag spells “FFNDI” (!!) instead of FENDI [please see photos]. I have already spotted this from the sellers’ photos after I ve placed the order (my fault of overlooking this detail when I hit the "buy" button) and raised this to Vestiaire and wanted to cancel my order. However, they only said their “experts” of authenticators will look at it when they received the item. I am appalled that they missed out this very obvious failure and still sent this fake product to me! On top of this ridiculous mis-spelling, some other details of the bag are rather poorly made that can be signs of a counterfeit. Even a layman like me can spot that. How can some “experts” miss that out? If they cannot perform their authenticating job, they should not say so and make this as their selling point to attract people to buy items from them.
> Please be careful when buying from Vestiaire. Obviously they cannot authenticate and one is taking the risks of getting fake items there.
> I'm now going to get a paid authentication service to have a proof of this counterfeit. Hope I can get a refund.
> 
> View attachment 4761130
> View attachment 4761131



Good to know about this as I was considering getting a peekaboo from them.

I've only started using them recently. I was quite happy with a few items that I bought, but one came that made me go 
Nothing as bad as in your case though, more like the seller had listed something as silk and the composition tag, when the item arrived, had nothing remotely related to silk on it. And all the label tags were also falling off, which they had neglected to mention (not even sure how this can happen). I reminded them that this was technically a breach of contract but decided against pursuing it further.

Nevertheless, I think I will continue ordering from them but perhaps not for the very high value items. And will probably do my own authenticity checks on the items I have already ordered.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

J'adoreHermes said:


> I have never had an item be deemed non-compliant. On the other hand, I have purchased many items that passed through the Asian office, and I noticed that the Asian office is the strictest. I was once contacted because the width of a shawl I bought was 2cm larger than the approximate width the seller told me in the comments. Vestiaire Collective likely contacted the buyer informing them of the "non-compliance," and the buyer may have asked to cancel.



I am located in Asia but I guess not all my purchases will go through the Asia office but through the seller's nearest regional office instead?

I just got sent a skirt that was listed as silk, but had 0% content of silk on the composition label, and the label tags were all falling off. None of this was disclosed on the listing and Vestiaire happily sent it to me. Might have been the Paris office as the seller was in Switzerland.

My sister got sent a IT40 dress that was listed as FR40. The actual difference is about 2 or 3 dress sizes and I am appalled that they never bothered to check the difference. That was the Asia office.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

I have to say, I have mostly had positive experiences with Vestiaire so far. I buy and sell regularly, but usually only stick to one or two brands (LV and Chanel), which I guess they see more of so their authenticity seems fine for me there (I get all my items authenticated by a third party after I receive them).

As a seller it’s obviously a big hit with the commission fees but the process has always been seamless for me.

I did have an incident once where I was buying a white multicolor piece - which is notorious for having discolouration and bleeding. Prior to buying I asked the seller if there was any of this and they said there was none. Upon arriving Vestiaire for inspection, they picked up that there was indeed some discolouration and even some undisclosed wear to the corners. They sent me a detailed report with photos of this and they proposed a new, lower adjusted price to account for these. I was ready to accept as I thought the amount that was taken off was fair for their damage and wear, but the seller rejected the price in the end so the item was returned to her. So all in  all a very through process by Vestiaire there as well.

I have come here because the current issue I am having - I have a brand new seller I bought something from, who has yet to ship out the item and it’s day 6 out of the 7 days that Vestiaire give sellers. So not really Vesitiare’s fault and they have sent her email reminders and I have commented on the listing but she hasn’t been active for a few days. I’m so frustrated because I know as a seller Vestiaire provide the option for a UPS collection so all she has to do is drop it off. I’ve even found the seller’s instagram and messaged on there!! I know Vestiaire will refund me if it doesn’t work out but I want the item goddamnit! Lol. Anyone else had a similar experience? I know sellers used to have 30 days to ship the item which is ridiculous.


----------



## LVinCali

Lctam said:


> I have to say, I have mostly had positive experiences with Vestiaire so far. I buy and sell regularly, but usually only stick to one or two brands (LV and Chanel), which I guess they see more of so their authenticity seems fine for me there (I get all my items authenticated by a third party after I receive them).
> 
> As a seller it’s obviously a big hit with the commission fees but the process has always been seamless for me.
> 
> I did have an incident once where I was buying a white multicolor piece - which is notorious for having discolouration and bleeding. Prior to buying I asked the seller if there was any of this and they said there was none. Upon arriving Vestiaire for inspection, they picked up that there was indeed some discolouration and even some undisclosed wear to the corners. They sent me a detailed report with photos of this and they proposed a new, lower adjusted price to account for these. I was ready to accept as I thought the amount that was taken off was fair for their damage and wear, but the seller rejected the price in the end so the item was returned to her. So all in  all a very through process by Vestiaire there as well.
> 
> I have come here because the current issue I am having - I have a brand new seller I bought something from, who has yet to ship out the item and it’s day 6 out of the 7 days that Vestiaire give sellers. So not really Vesitiare’s fault and they have sent her email reminders and I have commented on the listing but she hasn’t been active for a few days. I’m so frustrated because I know as a seller Vestiaire provide the option for a UPS collection so all she has to do is drop it off. I’ve even found the seller’s instagram and messaged on there!! I know Vestiaire will refund me if it doesn’t work out but I want the item goddamnit! Lol. Anyone else had a similar experience? I know sellers used to have 30 days to ship the item which is ridiculous.




That's frustrating!  I have always thought 7 days was too much for a seller to ship.  As a seller (I have sold 30+ items- really cleaned out my closet during lockdown!), I always try to ship within 24 hours, if not on the same day.

However, no matter how fast I ship, I still get hounded by Vestiaire Collective reminding me to ship.  It makes no sense- once my item is scanned by UPS, they know I shipped it, but I will still get emails days later.


----------



## LVinCali

Just scanning through this thread...  Some scary stuff!

I recently purchased a Birkin from Vestiaire Collective.  I had it authenticated by a third party authenticator before purchasing so I had that piece of mind at least.  But some issues...

1. They advertised paying in installments for the item (Klarna in the EU) and to select the option at checkout, but at check out, this option was not available.  When I went to ask 24/7 chat about this, as I had an hour to complete the purchase, I received an automated message that chat would not be available until the next day.  Do they know what 24/7 means?

2. My seller mailed the bag immediately which was great, VC moved it along quickly- also great, but I noticed *the Birkin had the* *previous owner's initials hot/silver stamped on it.* * This was not disclosed by the seller, this was not disclosed by VC. * It was not in any photo and not in the item description.  If you modify a bag, that fact needs to be disclosed!  

3. VC's response- free shipping on my next purchase.  So insulting.  As if I will purchase from them again.  

They eventually said I could return it, but from the very beginning, I said I did not want to return it.  All my emails to them fall on deaf ears, not sure if it is poor support or just lost in translation.

Luckily, I do love the bag and the initials are on the interior and you have to lift the flap to see it, but I still can't believe VC did not catch this and disclose it.


----------



## Cumulus2000

Cumulus2000 said:


> Totally agree Vestiaire's so-called authenticity check is a complete joke.
> I unfortunately bought a counterfeit Fendi bag from Vestiaire who always boasts that they authenticate all products that are sold on their platform. I receive the bag today and the brand tag inside the bag spells “FFNDI” (!!) instead of FENDI [please see photos]. I have already spotted this from the sellers’ photos after I ve placed the order (my fault of overlooking this detail when I hit the "buy" button) and raised this to Vestiaire and wanted to cancel my order. However, they only said their “experts” of authenticators will look at it when they received the item. I am appalled that they missed out this very obvious failure and still sent this fake product to me! On top of this ridiculous mis-spelling, some other details of the bag are rather poorly made that can be signs of a counterfeit. Even a layman like me can spot that. How can some “experts” miss that out? If they cannot perform their authenticating job, they should not say so and make this as their selling point to attract people to buy items from them.
> Please be careful when buying from Vestiaire. Obviously they cannot authenticate and one is taking the risks of getting fake items there.
> I'm now going to get a paid authentication service to have a proof of this counterfeit. Hope I can get a refund.
> 
> View attachment 4761130
> View attachment 4761131



UPDATE: Regarding the spelling of FFNDI instead of FENDI on the brand's tag in a bag that I purchased from Vestiaire, they have taken it back to do another examination and got back to me that the engraving of the letter E just wore out and that the bag was authentic. So they refuse to give me back a refund. Are you kidding me? Can engraving on a metal plate be worn out in a strange way like this?? I think this company is just treating customers like idiots and simply want to run away from responsibility. Please see below close-up photos of the tag and the spelling of the brand name. Would appreciate anyone here to have a look and give an opinion on this. Thanks in advance. [Even the "made in italy" line appears to be poorly engraved which could be a sign of counterfeit to me. But at least it's not mis-spelled.]


----------



## noon

The last item I sold on VC, I got a message from them that I had gotten the size wrong and I had to lower the price. I was very confused and responded saying I advertised the correct size which was shown in the images and asked for more information. No one ever really got back to me (I think I got some kind of generic response that didn't answer my Q) and then about 10 days later I got a message to say I would be getting my money - so it sold like normal. It was kind of weird and part of me wonders if someone at VC wanted to make a quick buck off of my item.


----------



## Tingeling

Neillans said:


> I generally had all good experiences with Vestiaire until the last time I shopped with them 2 years ago. I purchased an item that had been sent to them by a trusted seller and it had been pre-authenticated and all they had to do was dispatch the item as they already received and checked it etc... (the item in question was an almost new Chanel bumbag) .... it was listed to include its dust bag and authenticity card. When it arrived it had the dustbag but no authenticity card. It took me a full week of numerous calls and emails (and one phone call where the VC employee called me a liar) that I managed to force an item return due to UK long distance selling regulations. After that I would never use them again. Also be careful because the duties for buying an item from Hong Kong can be expensive.


Sorry for answering such an old post, but I had to. VC scam buyers on custom taxes and duties!!!. Custom duties, tax/vat is a fixed rate in your own country, VC just claims that is depends on the country you buy from...who are they kidding. I had a long dispute with them about this and finally after involving my own country's custom office they refunded the extra money they stole from me. I can't believe they have the nerve to make a hidden profit from this. Are they really that stupid they don't understand that customers buying from non-EU countries are used to paying these taxes and are well aware of the rates to pay. They promised to take care of this but they still do it. I added a jacket to my cart today, and still they overcharge custom taxes with about 10%. What frauds!! Never again!


----------



## Greenredapple

I just bought a bag from vestiaire. Hope everything goes smoothly. To be honest I am scared just by reading comments here regarding Vestiaire's customer service. 

Spend the whole weekend clearing designer stuff that I don't need anymore from the closet. Listed them yesterday. Already received some offers. Of course I got excited until I saw the amount I was offered...


----------



## LVinCali

Greenredapple said:


> I just bought a bag from vestiaire. Hope everything goes smoothly. To be honest I am scared just by reading comments here regarding Vestiaire's customer service.
> 
> Spend the whole weekend clearing designer stuff that I don't need anymore from the closet. Listed them yesterday. Already received some offers. Of course I got excited until I saw the amount I was offered...



I cleaned my closet during lockdown and sold about 30 designer items on VC.  I usually don't accept offers the first week or so.  More often than not, the items sell at the price I want.  If an item sits for more than 10 days or so, then I lower the price or open the items to offers.

People can be downright insulting with the lowball offers.   Stand your ground!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Kfka_btsea said:


> I am located in Asia but I guess not all my purchases will go through the Asia office but through the seller's nearest regional office instead?
> 
> I just got sent a skirt that was listed as silk, but had 0% content of silk on the composition label, and the label tags were all falling off. None of this was disclosed on the listing and Vestiaire happily sent it to me. Might have been the Paris office as the seller was in Switzerland.
> 
> My sister got sent a IT40 dress that was listed as FR40. The actual difference is about 2 or 3 dress sizes and I am appalled that they never bothered to check the difference. That was the Asia office.


Wow. Clearly, my initial statement of the Asia office being stricter is false. The difference between IT40 and FR40 is definitely obvious, and such a mistake is unacceptable. So far, I have only purchased Hermès fine jewelry and home goods from the concierge service based in HK, so the Asia office might prioritize some items over others. Even then, a "silk" skirt not made silk or an incorrect size should not be overlooked. I will definitely be more vigilant with future purchases.


----------



## SapCar

Hi everyone! I am new here and trilled to see so many bag lovers like me.
I have been reading this thread with much attention since I started selling in VC some of my bags.So I thought it will be wise to seek your advice on the following:
I sold a Fendi vintage bag,  listed as fair but in good condition, with more than 10 good quality pictures where all defects are visible plus a very detailed description. I dont know if because language barrier, but  QC said that those were not visible/listed and they suggested a substantial price reduction. I refused it and they said they will wait for the buyer’s response. Then I got a good news email telling me the buyer has accepted the original asking price although the discrepancies, and payment should be forthcoming after their commission.  A couple of hour later, the buyer contacted me via the chat on the product asking me for a discount because of those discrepancies and this is where I am little lost. If the buyer accepted and I got the email from VC confirming, it is still possible for the buyer to negotiate a price via the chat? And what could happen Or which are the options?
I hope any of you with more experience could kindly assist shedding some light. i am most very grateful.


----------



## nicole0612

SapCar said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and trilled to see so many bag lovers like me.
> I have been reading this thread with much attention since I started selling in VC some of my bags.So I thought it will be wise to seek your advice on the following:
> I sold a Fendi vintage bag,  listed as fair but in good condition, with more than 10 good quality pictures where all defects are visible plus a very detailed description. I dont know if because language barrier, but  QC said that those were not visible/listed and they suggested a substantial price reduction. I refused it and they said they will wait for the buyer’s response. Then I got a good news email telling me the buyer has accepted the original asking price although the discrepancies, and payment should be forthcoming after their commission.  A couple of hour later, the buyer contacted me via the chat on the product asking me for a discount because of those discrepancies and this is where I am little lost. If the buyer accepted and I got the email from VC confirming, it is still possible for the buyer to negotiate a price via the chat? And what could happen Or which are the options?
> I hope any of you with more experience could kindly assist shedding some light. i am most very grateful.


No, the buyer cannot negotiate a separate price with you other than what is mediated by Vestiaire. One thing to consider is that the comments are often posted many hours or even a day after they are originally written. So it is possible your buyer put in the comment about negotiating a price before they agreed to the original price through Vestiaire. I hope that helps.


----------



## SapCar

nicole0612 said:


> No, the buyer cannot negotiate a separate price with you other than what is mediated by Vestiaire. One thing to consider is that the comments are often posted many hours or even a day after they are originally written. So it is possible your buyer put in the comment about negotiating a price before they agreed to the original price through Vestiaire. I hope that helps.


Dear Nicole, I am very grateful for your answer; it is really appreciated since I have been looking for any clue with no luck. It gets confusing when they said if seller refuse, the buyer still has 14 days to purchase at listed price, but is was not clear to me, when buyer accepts it, if they would have a grace period of 14 days to reconfirm the purchase.
Once more thank you For taking the time to respond.


----------



## nicole0612

SapCar said:


> Dear Nicole, I am very grateful for your answer; it is really appreciated since I have been looking for any clue with no luck. It gets confusing when they said if seller refuse, the buyer still has 14 days to purchase at listed price, but is was not clear to me, when buyer accepts it, if they would have a grace period of 14 days to reconfirm the purchase.
> Once more thank you For taking the time to respond.


If the message states only that the buyer has accepted the price, but you have not received a notification that the item has been sold, they may or may not purchase it at this price. But they cannot negotiate a separate price with you through the comments. You may also want to check your item, because sometimes it is sold many hours before you receive the notification that it is sold.


----------



## Greenredapple

My experience with Vestiaire so far is just plain weird. Not exactly good and not exactly bad. it's kind of funny actually. I am laughing right now.

I bought a designer handbag made of suede leather marked as "very good condition" through vestiaire early this week. Everything went great and soon after few days of waiting I received a notification from Vestiaire that the bag has arrived to their quality control center and blah blah. Soon afterwards I received another message from VC stating that their QC team/authenticators found two flaws not shown in the pictures, nor disclosed by the seller in the description box, so they will lower the condition status to "good condition". They proposed a price reduction of 0 €? At this point I was like, okay whatever I am going to just accept the offer. So I went forth with my decision and accepted the offer, since I really wanted the bag. Waited for the seller's response and then this afternoon the seller agreed to the VC proposed price reduction of 0€. I received another message informing me that Vestiaire is going to award me with a PROMO CODE, which according to email I received "has been credited to the value of the price difference", which is basically 0€.

I don't mean to sound ungrateful. I am actually very excited for my bag and I hope it arrives in good condition as listed in the seller's description. But why bother with an email awarding me a code worth 0€ though ...

One point worth noting though, for which I am glad for, is that did do their diligent work with the quality control. At least in my case. I will do an update when I receive my bag.


----------



## minnnea

Greenredapple said:


> My experience with Vestiaire so far is just plain weird. Not exactly good and not exactly bad. it's kind of funny actually. I am laughing right now.
> 
> I bought a designer handbag made of suede leather marked as "very good condition" through vestiaire early this week. Everything went great and soon after few days of waiting I received a notification from Vestiaire that the bag has arrived to their quality control center and blah blah. Soon afterwards I received another message from VC stating that their QC team/authenticators found two flaws not shown in the pictures, nor disclosed by the seller in the description box, so they will lower the condition status to "good condition". They proposed a price reduction of 0 €? At this point I was like, okay whatever I am going to just accept the offer. So I went forth with my decision and accepted the offer, since I really wanted the bag. Waited for the seller's response and then this afternoon the seller agreed to the VC proposed price reduction of 0€. I received another message informing me that Vestiaire is going to award me with a PROMO CODE, which according to email I received "has been credited to the value of the price difference", which is basically 0€.
> 
> I don't mean to sound ungrateful. I am actually very excited for my bag and I hope it arrives in good condition as listed in the seller's description. But why bother with an email awarding me a code worth 0€ though ...
> 
> One point worth noting though, for which I am glad for, is that did do their diligent work with the quality control. At least in my case. I will do an update when I receive my bag.



I have had this happen a few times that VC notices flaws that were not shown in pics and got proposed -10%. I think it has also appeared as 0€ but I thought it was because the seller rejected VCs proposal. 

My personal experiences have been mostly great, some good and only two bad. My experience from their afrer sales services have been good. One Dior rtw I returned due to defects. If I have not received hanger/dustbag/extras promised by seller I have received a decent voucher. My only really bad case was a crappy Chanel private sales cardigan that had holes and other minor defects that I noticed too late. I got a free shipping code and VC agreed to pay my tailor bill (that I ended paying myself cause I it was easier that way).


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I sold an item last month and I still have not been paid. They credited the wrong account and tried to blame it on me. It took them over a month to come to this conclusion and they decided to give me a voucher instead of my payment that expires in 6 months. Avoid selling any of items through there!!


----------



## Clinn236

I purchased a vintage Chanel on 8/11 that was listed by an "Expert" seller. I purchased the bag the same day that the seller put it on sale, so I imagine they were active recently. However, it is now 8/16 and the purchase still shows as having not been shipped. I contacted customer service and they responded in a fairly timely manner saying they have reached out to the seller several times but they have not shipped the item, and suggested I leave a comment on the original listing which I did. However, when I went to find the listing (there is no direct link to the listing from the sales confirmation page which is odd) I noticed that when the listing on the seller's page said "in another basket," but when I clicked on it to go to the full listing it does say "sold." I responded the customer service to let them know this. 
I am so confused and concerned that I will end up with a refund instead of the bag that I really wanted and got a good deal on. After seeing the comments here, I wonder if it's possible the seller already shipped the bag but they just haven't processed that yet? Or that the seller doesn't even know the bag has been sold? Why would an "expert" seller who apparently always ships promptly suddenly not do so? Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## LVinCali

Clinn236 said:


> I purchased a vintage Chanel on 8/11 that was listed by an "Expert" seller. I purchased the bag the same day that the seller put it on sale, so I imagine they were active recently. However, it is now 8/16 and the purchase still shows as having not been shipped. I contacted customer service and they responded in a fairly timely manner saying they have reached out to the seller several times but they have not shipped the item, and suggested I leave a comment on the original listing which I did. However, when I went to find the listing (there is no direct link to the listing from the sales confirmation page which is odd) I noticed that when the listing on the seller's page said "in another basket," but when I clicked on it to go to the full listing it does say "sold." I responded the customer service to let them know this.
> I am so confused and concerned that I will end up with a refund instead of the bag that I really wanted and got a good deal on. After seeing the comments here, I wonder if it's possible the seller already shipped the bag but they just haven't processed that yet? Or that the seller doesn't even know the bag has been sold? Why would an "expert" seller who apparently always ships promptly suddenly not do so? Is there anything else I can do?



What is most upsetting is the VC told you to chase down the seller. That is not your job. That is not your responsibility.  That’s really poor customer service.

I’m labeled an “expert seller“ on VC (really cleaned my closet during lockdown and I am so happy when items sell that I try to ship in the same day).  They almost always give me two options to ship- UPS and the local post.  When I ship with UPS, it shows up on VC as shipping that day.  If I use the local option (which I now do only if that is the only option that I’m given), it can take several days after I drop it off at the post office before it shows up as shipped on VC. 

Many sellers also post on multiple platforms.  I bought a bag on VC that I saw on a few other sites so there is a chance it could have been sold elsewhere and they didn’t remove it from VC, but I hope that is not the case.


----------



## Clinn236

LVinCali said:


> What is most upsetting is the VC told you to chase down the seller. That is not your job. That is not your responsibility.  That’s really poor customer service.
> 
> I’m labeled an “expert seller“ on VC (really cleaned my closet during lockdown and I am so happy when items sell that I try to ship in the same day).  They almost always give me two options to ship- UPS and the local post.  When I ship with UPS, it shows up on VC as shipping that day.  If I use the local option (which I now do only if that is the only option that I’m given), it can take several days after I drop it off at the post office before it shows up as shipped on VC.
> 
> Many sellers also post on multiple platforms.  I bought a bag on VC that I saw on a few other sites so there is a chance it could have been sold elsewhere and they didn’t remove it from VC, but I hope that is not the case.



Thank you for replying! 

It actually didn't occur to me that they did, indeed, tell me it was my job to track down the seller. I'm not sure why they think they would respond any quicker to a comment on an already sold item than they do to emails from VC. 

I know our post service is all kinds of messed up in the US right now but this seller is in Japan so I have no idea what things are like over there. I suppose I will just have to wait and see if it shows up as shipped over the next few days but hopefully if not they will give me a refund quickly so I can go try to snag the bag elsewhere. I really hope I don't have to go back to looking again, though.


----------



## Brightcastle

Greenredapple said:


> My experience with Vestiaire so far is just plain weird. Not exactly good and not exactly bad. it's kind of funny actually. I am laughing right now.
> 
> I bought a designer handbag made of suede leather marked as "very good condition" through vestiaire early this week. Everything went great and soon after few days of waiting I received a notification from Vestiaire that the bag has arrived to their quality control center and blah blah. Soon afterwards I received another message from VC stating that their QC team/authenticators found two flaws not shown in the pictures, nor disclosed by the seller in the description box, so they will lower the condition status to "good condition". They proposed a price reduction of 0 €? At this point I was like, okay whatever I am going to just accept the offer. So I went forth with my decision and accepted the offer, since I really wanted the bag. Waited for the seller's response and then this afternoon the seller agreed to the VC proposed price reduction of 0€. I received another message informing me that Vestiaire is going to award me with a PROMO CODE, which according to email I received "has been credited to the value of the price difference", which is basically 0€.
> 
> I don't mean to sound ungrateful. I am actually very excited for my bag and I hope it arrives in good condition as listed in the seller's description. But why bother with an email awarding me a code worth 0€ though ...
> 
> One point worth noting though, for which I am glad for, is that did do their diligent work with the quality control. At least in my case. I will do an update when I receive my bag.


I haven’t bought from VC yet but will probably buy from them in the future. I’d be interested to hear the condition of the bag when it arrives, I hope you’re not disappointed as there’s nothing worse, especially when you’re really excited about a purchase!


----------



## Greenredapple

Brightcastle said:


> I haven’t bought from VC yet but will probably buy from them in the future. I’d be interested to hear the condition of the bag when it arrives, I hope you’re not disappointed as there’s nothing worse, especially when you’re really excited about a purchase!



My experience has been good so far. The bag arrived in good condition as stated in the listing.  I also managed to sell two items without any problems.


----------



## Clinn236

Clinn236 said:


> I purchased a vintage Chanel on 8/11 that was listed by an "Expert" seller. I purchased the bag the same day that the seller put it on sale, so I imagine they were active recently. However, it is now 8/16 and the purchase still shows as having not been shipped. I contacted customer service and they responded in a fairly timely manner saying they have reached out to the seller several times but they have not shipped the item, and suggested I leave a comment on the original listing which I did. However, when I went to find the listing (there is no direct link to the listing from the sales confirmation page which is odd) I noticed that when the listing on the seller's page said "in another basket," but when I clicked on it to go to the full listing it does say "sold." I responded the customer service to let them know this.
> I am so confused and concerned that I will end up with a refund instead of the bag that I really wanted and got a good deal on. After seeing the comments here, I wonder if it's possible the seller already shipped the bag but they just haven't processed that yet? Or that the seller doesn't even know the bag has been sold? Why would an "expert" seller who apparently always ships promptly suddenly not do so? Is there anything else I can do?


So after chatting with customer service yesterday and them insisting the item had not been shipped, I woke up this morning to a message that my bag had arrived at Vestiaire and is being reviewed by quality control. I just hope the rest of this process goes smoothly, as some of you seem to have had issues with the quality control process, as well!


----------



## mellecyn

I sold one thing years ago, and I bought a pair of shoes recently...so little experience but great so far (eventhough I only buy from european sellers)


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi, just thought I update everyone here with yet another unpleasant experience. 
I bought a bag from Vestiaire in May, during UK lockdown. Vestiaire encouraged direct shipping from the sellers to the buyers during that period to minimize infections etc. 
So I received the bag only a few days after I purchased it. Bearing in mind, if you used direct shipping,  you only have three days to contact Vestiaire if you have any doubts. The bag (in box) had to sit in my porch for 48 hours quarantine period as advice by some health professionals. THE bag looked authenticate enough so I naievely assumed it was ok. Plus nothing was opened for me to check its authenticity anyway. 
Fast forward a few months, the bag still sitting on my shelf so I decided to sell it on Vestiaire for more or less the same amount I paid for.
After sending the bag for Vestiaire to authenticate it, I was told that they could not determine the authenticity and demand €12 fee to have the bag ship back to me. 
I have contacted them several times but nobody got back to me except the daily reminder of €12 to return the bag to me.
Has anyone had similar experience or am I just particular unlucky?
Xxx


----------



## mellecyn

Foreverbags said:


> Hi, just thought I update everyone here with yet another unpleasant experience.
> I bought a bag from Vestiaire in May, during UK lockdown. Vestiaire encouraged direct shipping from the sellers to the buyers during that period to minimize infections etc.
> So I received the bag only a few days after I purchased it. Bearing in mind, if you used direct shipping,  you only have three days to contact Vestiaire if you have any doubts. The bag (in box) had to sit in my porch for 48 hours quarantine period as advice by some health professionals. THE bag looked authenticate enough so I naievely assumed it was ok. Plus nothing was opened for me to check its authenticity anyway.
> Fast forward a few months, the bag still sitting on my shelf so I decided to sell it on Vestiaire for more or less the same amount I paid for.
> After sending the bag for Vestiaire to authenticate it, I was told that they could not determine the authenticity and demand €12 fee to have the bag ship back to me.
> I have contacted them several times but nobody got back to me except the daily reminder of €12 to return the bag to me.
> Has anyone had similar experience or am I just particular unlucky?
> Xxx


That’s really crappy.... :/ 
I just excitedly bought some Balenciaga trousers and I’m still waiting for them to be shipped. I myself have taken time in the past to send something within the time frame but I’m getting nervous now. Oh well.


----------



## mellecyn

Well, after the seller said she was sending them "today" she actually cancelled the order! VC told me they are allowed, and allowed to relist but it affects their badge (that was my question...I bl**dy hope so!!!!) otherwise you could keep on posting fake sales you know?!!


----------



## Foreverbags

mellecyn said:


> Well, after the seller said she was sending them "today" she actually cancelled the order! VC told me they are allowed, and allowed to relist but it affects their badge (that was my question...I bl**dy hope so!!!!) otherwise you could keep on posting fake sales you know?!!


That is terrible.  However , I have seen sellers cancelled items then relisted them at a higher price. I missed out on a bag once then saw the comments that seller changed her mind about selling it. However, the same bag was then relisted for double the price a few weeks later.

Well, I have 2 emails from them redirecting me to 2 different departments and each will take at least 3 days.


----------



## mellecyn

Foreverbags said:


> That is terrible.  However , I have seen sellers cancelled items then relisted them at a higher price. I missed out on a bag once then saw the comments that seller changed her mind about selling it. However, the same bag was then relisted for double the price a few weeks later.
> 
> Well, I have 2 emails from them redirecting me to 2 different departments and each will take at least 3 days.


I actually think that´s exactly what will happen! Balenciaga trousers that are still selling this year for 1/6 of original price...
Im so sorry about your situation, really sucks, I hope you push them to do something, I meant they sold the bag to you!!!


----------



## Foreverbags

mellecyn said:


> I actually think that´s exactly what will happen! Balenciaga trousers that are still selling this year for 1/6 of original price...
> Im so sorry about your situation, really sucks, I hope you push them to do something, I meant they sold the bag to you!!!


Hi Mellecyn,
I got some good news at last! Vestiaire is going to refund my original purchase. I will not choose direct shipping in the future no matter how inexpensive the purchase is. 
Has that seller relisted the Balenciaga trousers for more on Vestiaire? 
Xxx


----------



## mellecyn

Foreverbags said:


> Hi Mellecyn,
> I got some good news at last! Vestiaire is going to refund my original purchase. I will not choose direct shipping in the future no matter how inexpensive the purchase is.
> Has that seller relisted the Balenciaga trousers for more on Vestiaire?
> Xxx


Yey im glad!! 
Not that I know no....I don’t think I’ll be looking too closely but still looking for Balenciaga trousers so who knows....just getting my money back now.


----------



## Gabs007

mellecyn said:


> I actually think that´s exactly what will happen! Balenciaga trousers that are still selling this year for 1/6 of original price...
> Im so sorry about your situation, really sucks, I hope you push them to do something, I meant they sold the bag to you!!!



I had issues with their notifications, didn't get the text or email notifications and only noticed when I logged in.


----------



## Gabs007

Tbh I am not sure what VC is doing at the moment but nothing seems to work anymore, when I bought something, I used to click through the items a seller offered and often didn't buy the thing I thought I wanted but something else in the catalogue they offered, but now every seller the profile comes up as "No items for sale", I wondered a bit then checked my own, same thing. Plus lately they are really messing around with the site, often it doesn't take pictures, then it doesn't save the descriptions, the "pls lower your price to ridiculous" messages are coming fast and sales are slower, the only thing that is up are guys wanting pictures of how you wear shoes, err, not a prude but there are sites that cater to that, why bug women who just want to empty their closet?


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> I just bought a bag from vestiaire. Hope everything goes smoothly. To be honest I am scared just by reading comments here regarding Vestiaire's customer service.
> 
> Spend the whole weekend clearing designer stuff that I don't need anymore from the closet. Listed them yesterday. Already received some offers. Of course I got excited until I saw the amount I was offered...



I rather list them for the lowest price I am willing to sell and then switch offers off, of course it doesn't stop people from posting crazy comments under an item (I think I might not take the generous offer of $50 for my worn once Bottega Venetia shoes), I was tempted to reply "sorry, but the website doesn't allow renting them out" so I just went "No thank you, but I see you are not familiar with the brand prices"


----------



## Gabs007

Foreverbags said:


> Hi, just thought I update everyone here with yet another unpleasant experience.
> I bought a bag from Vestiaire in May, during UK lockdown. Vestiaire encouraged direct shipping from the sellers to the buyers during that period to minimize infections etc.
> So I received the bag only a few days after I purchased it. Bearing in mind, if you used direct shipping,  you only have three days to contact Vestiaire if you have any doubts. The bag (in box) had to sit in my porch for 48 hours quarantine period as advice by some health professionals. THE bag looked authenticate enough so I naievely assumed it was ok. Plus nothing was opened for me to check its authenticity anyway.
> Fast forward a few months, the bag still sitting on my shelf so I decided to sell it on Vestiaire for more or less the same amount I paid for.
> After sending the bag for Vestiaire to authenticate it, I was told that they could not determine the authenticity and demand €12 fee to have the bag ship back to me.
> I have contacted them several times but nobody got back to me except the daily reminder of €12 to return the bag to me.
> Has anyone had similar experience or am I just particular unlucky?
> Xxx



How did you pay for it? If by credit card, you could tell them that you are planning to cancel the initial sale as you purchased through them in good faith, now that they expressed doubt about the authenticity of the item that you bought via their page, they don't want you to do a charge back via credit card, because if that happens often, the card companies are going to see them as high risk and increase the percentage


----------



## Gabs007

J'adoreHermes said:


> Wow. Clearly, my initial statement of the Asia office being stricter is false. The difference between IT40 and FR40 is definitely obvious, and such a mistake is unacceptable. So far, I have only purchased Hermès fine jewelry and home goods from the concierge service based in HK, so the Asia office might prioritize some items over others. Even then, a "silk" skirt not made silk or an incorrect size should not be overlooked. I will definitely be more vigilant with future purchases.



I tend to ask for measurements but most sellers already put them in the description, you usually see from the measurements which size it is, also some companies are notorious for inconsistent sizing, and some sellers might think because it is a French label, the sizing is automatically French.


----------



## SapCar

I have been reading with much attention all comments related to VC, especially since I have started selling some of my bags there. 
So far my experience has been mostly good. Apart from the constant “Please reduce you price in accordance with our crazy algorithm that doesn’t take into account depreciation or any other important aspect for valuing an item but making sure you sell it, so we can get a fast commissions“  I cannot complain much.
Although their Costumer Service is not the best, I just had an unexpected pleasant experience:
After successfully buying an insanely good priced LV bag charm, which I had to wait to be out the basket of a Premium client, I decided to check on the other items offered by the seller. To my surprise, I see the same charm decorating a recently sold LV bag,  so I decided  to check the listing. In the comments I found out that the bag was indeed sold without the charm but the buyer offered  a higher price if the charm was included. They then arranged to put the charm on sale so she could get it, but she missed the opportunity due to delayed notifications . After realizing that another person got the item, the buyer complained heavily so the seller offered her to to cancel the charm‘s sale in order to list it again for her to purchase.
At this moment I couldn’t believe that the seller was negotiating the price and conditions of a sold item so  easily, like literally bypassing all terms and conditions.
When I contacted VC’s costumer service they were very understanding and confirmed that although negotiating a price of a sold item is not allowed, the seller still has the opportunity to cancel the sell. Noting that I was almost out of options, he offered to contact the seller and request him to proceed with the sale normally. I thanked him and waited if something good might happen...today the bag charm arrived and Im almost certain that the intervention of Costumer Service was what facilitated this.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Im almost certain that the intervention of Costumer Service was what facilitated this.



I think you should write them an email and mention how good the Customer Service was in this case, because that seems like a very rare exception. My selfish thinking is, if good CS is promoted, maybe the other agents do a bit more?
I logged in today and found that I have sold shoes, no email, no SMS, luckily I checked my listings, shipping with DHL but they hadn't activated the Waybill (I rang DHL to ask why the site won't accept it), they are often really really sloppy when it comes to all of that.

Yes, the absolutely crazy "please reduce the price..." is nuts and not always very honest, I often buy items in 2 different colours, and avoid listing them both at the same time as I noticed then people are taking forever to decide, if there is only one colour up, it goes quickly, so you are selling one for a certain price fairly quick, then put the other up and they are claiming those items sold for a ridiculously low sum previously and you should reduce the price, I don't think so, when only the day before I sold one for a higher price.


----------



## mellecyn

^^ waow....yes their commission is high. I see sometimes items on sale that are literally almost same price as brand new. Now I mostly look at vintage for a deal. 
I was hesitating to sell my LV papillon 35 and realized that when you sell the tiny inside pouch and the bag separately you can make almost double?!


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I think you should write them an email and mention how good the Customer Service was in this case, because that seems like a very rare exception. My selfish thinking is, if good CS is promoted, maybe the other agents do a bit more?
> I logged in today and found that I have sold shoes, no email, no SMS, luckily I checked my listings, shipping with DHL but they hadn't activated the Waybill (I rang DHL to ask why the site won't accept it), they are often really really sloppy when it comes to all of that.
> 
> Yes, the absolutely crazy "please reduce the price..." is nuts and not always very honest, I often buy items in 2 different colours, and avoid listing them both at the same time as I noticed then people are taking forever to decide, if there is only one colour up, it goes quickly, so you are selling one for a certain price fairly quick, then put the other up and they are claiming those items sold for a ridiculously low sum previously and you should reduce the price, I don't think so, when only the day before I sold one for a higher price.



So far my notifications have been working well. Did you re check them? Maybe they wet inactive afte the most recent app update.

And indeed, they keep asking to reduce the prince since that equals a quick sale and a quicker commission. I usually submit the Items with for and small amount of my intended asking price, so when they ask for a reduction, I suggest what I actually want. ..since the no a problem anymore but more a nuisance.


----------



## SapCar

mellecyn said:


> ^^ waow....yes their commission is high. I see sometimes items on sale that are literally almost same price as brand new. Now I mostly look at vintage for a deal.
> I was hesitating to sell my LV papillon 35 and realized that when you sell the tiny inside pouch and the bag separately you can make almost double?!


 Omg really? Even though, I wouldn’t dare to sell my LV papillon, only in case of need...I love it too  much, and now since its shape is coming back in fashion, I get to wear it more often


----------



## doni

SapCar said:


> I have been reading with much attention all comments related to VC, especially since I have started selling some of my bags there.
> So far my experience has been mostly good. Apart from the constant “Please reduce you price in accordance with our crazy algorithm that doesn’t take into account depreciation or any other important aspect for valuing an item but making sure you sell it, so we can get a fast commissions“  I cannot complain much.
> Although their Costumer Service is not the best, I just had an unexpected pleasant experience:
> After successfully buying an insanely good priced LV bag charm, which I had to wait to be out the basket of a Premium client, I decided to check on the other items offered by the seller. To my surprise, I see the same charm decorating a recently sold LV bag,  so I decided  to check the listing. In the comments I found out that the bag was indeed sold without the charm but the buyer offered  a higher price if the charm was included. They then arranged to put the charm on sale so she could get it, but she missed the opportunity due to delayed notifications . After realizing that another person got the item, the buyer complained heavily so the seller offered her to to cancel the charm‘s sale in order to list it again for her to purchase.
> At this moment I couldn’t believe that the seller was negotiating the price and conditions of a sold item so  easily, like literally bypassing all terms and conditions.
> When I contacted VC’s costumer service they were very understanding and confirmed that although negotiating a price of a sold item is not allowed, the seller still has the opportunity to cancel the sell. Noting that I was almost out of options, he offered to contact the seller and request him to proceed with the sale normally. I thanked him and waited if something good might happen...today the bag charm arrived and Im almost certain that the intervention of Costumer Service was what facilitated this.



VC strategy to get sellers into their originally little French site despite high commissions was to be extremely seller friendly, giving sellers months of time to send items and the possibility to cancel at any point. That strategy clearly worked, as sellers felt no commitment and could work out deals elsewhere. Now that they have got this big, I feel they are slowly looking into the buyer side of the equation. They better do, because if not they won‘t survive. First it was the possibility they introduced for the buyer to cancel the sale if the item was not shipped the first week (before your money could just sit there, in VC’s account, for weeks,  waiting for the seller to make the decision of whether they wanted to sell to you... sounds incredible now).

But they still have a long way to go. My last experience, I bought a pair of new Gucci Brixtons. The pics in the listing where not good, and I made a very low offer. The seller immediately accepted which made me more suspicious, but I have several of these shoes so I was confident that even if VC messed up, I would be able to check authenticity myself. So I went ahead with the payment, immediately. Then a few days letter I get a notification that VC has reimbursed me the money for the sale. No explanation. I contact them and they said the seller cancelled and to ask him directly. Which I do in the listing’s comments. The seller then says that he cancelled because he is “not at home” and won‘t be able to send the item (he has a month to do that). So, I make an offer, they accept and then they cancel, all in the space of 10 minutes. You would think he would have realized he was not at home when he accepted my offer... 
But of course the interesting thing is that the item was offered for direct shipping. Whereas I chose that it went to VC first for the authenticity check... My feeling is the seller didn’t want that...
So I have contacted VC to voice my doubts about the authenticity of the item, and of course, as usual, no response.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> So far my notifications have been working well. Did you re check them? Maybe they wet inactive afte the most recent app update.
> 
> And indeed, they keep asking to reduce the prince since that equals a quick sale and a quicker commission. I usually submit the Items with for and small amount of my intended asking price, so when they ask for a reduction, I suggest what I actually want. ..since the no a problem anymore but more a nuisance.



I don't use the app, they always have website problems and I use a digital camera for pictures, so it would be quite difficult to get the pictures from the camera to the iPad anyway, but since they seem to always have problems with the webpage, I am not using the app, because I simply don't trust their software. Several friends who used the app needed to reinstall their tablets or iPads as it didn't work anymore. 
Notifications have problems from time to time, so when you ask them why there wasn't one, it is always the same reply that with this item there was a problem and they manually needed to do something...

Honestly, I stopped the offer function because the offers were plainly ridiculous, I often had the feeling that it was kid who just wanted to negotiate, waste of time, this way it is take it or leave it instead of going through the whole dance of getting one ridiculous offer after another. You got to wonder in which reality some people are living. I pulled my Marmont bag because somebody left comment after comment that she can only afford $100 and that includes sending and sending is expensive as she is in the US, so I should sell it to her for $60 (does VC charge that much for shipping to the US?). At one point I went "Look, if you can only afford 100, you can't afford Gucci and especially not the Marmont, may I suggest you budget or buy something that is available in that price range, because I am not selling it for a price you can afford" Massive whinge that I am treating a prospective buyer not friendly enough.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> VC strategy to get sellers into their originally little French site despite high commissions was to be extremely seller friendly, giving sellers months of time to send items and the possibility to cancel at any point. That strategy clearly worked, as sellers felt no commitment and could work out deals elsewhere. Now that they have got this big, I feel they are slowly looking into the buyer side of the equation. They better do, because if not they won‘t survive. First it was the possibility they introduced for the buyer to cancel the sale if the item was not shipped the first week (before your money could just sit there, in VC’s account, for weeks,  waiting for the seller to make the decision of whether they wanted to sell to you... sounds incredible now).
> 
> But they still have a long way to go. My last experience, I bought a pair of new Gucci Brixtons. The pics in the listing where not good, and I made a very low offer. The seller immediately accepted which made me more suspicious, but I have several of these shoes so I was confident that even if VC messed up, I would be able to check authenticity myself. So I went ahead with the payment, immediately. Then a few days letter I get a notification that VC has reimbursed me the money for the sale. No explanation. I contact them and they said the seller cancelled and to ask him directly. Which I do in the listing’s comments. The seller then says that he cancelled because he is “not at home” and won‘t be able to send the item (he has a month to do that). So, I make an offer, they accept and then they cancel, all in the space of 10 minutes. You would think he would have realized he was not at home when he accepted my offer...
> But of course the interesting thing is that the item was offered for direct shipping. Whereas I chose that it went to VC first for the authenticity check... My feeling is the seller didn’t want that...
> So I have contacted VC to voice my doubts about the authenticity of the item, and of course, as usual, no response.



Actually the seller has 7 days to ship, during the lock down a lot of the UPS and DHL shops were closed and DHL and UPS were totally booked out, often you had to wait for days to be able to schedule a pickup, for VC that didn't count and if you weren't able to send in time, it reflected negatively on your account, I had to cancel 2 items as well as their chosen carrier couldn't pick up. If you only have 7 days before it negatively impacts your account, it might be better to cancel than to risk a strike against you. Most of us also afford designer items by working a lot, which sometimes means being away on short notice, if a work emergency happens, my first thought is work and not VC. 
As seller, I rather send to VC for the check, as then I don't have to deal with a buyer who has zero clue or might have buyer's remorse, might have damaged the item, etc. Most people who sell really don't like the direct shipping AT ALL. Anything I ship, I take pics with a time stamp of back and front, then a picture of the item packed and sealed to make sure nobody can do a switch or claim a damage that isn't there.
Don't you think it is a bit rich to accuse somebody of selling an item of not being authentic just because somebody was not able to send within 7 days? They might have had a very valid reason for that. I am about to move countries, so I list my items cheaply as I want to get rid of them (I did switch offers off as I really don't want to deal with lunatic lowball offers from bored children or people who think they deserve to get everything for next to nothing), it doesn't mean that the items are fake, it means I want to sell them ASAP so I don't have to bring them with me, have more space and a bit more money I can use for the new house, but I am always worried when an item goes with direct shipping because people simply don't read descriptions, you have to list them as the size that is in the item, now designer sizing can vary widely, I usually take a French 36/38 but if I buy I tend to buy in a shop and buy what fits, so it can happen that an item is labeled 40 because the cut is very small, I mention it, I give the measurements, I had 2 brainiacs who tried to return because they wear a 40 and it was too tight (I honestly can't do more than say "cut very small, please see the measurements"). Luckily VC checked the items, found them as described, nothing happened apart from the fact that it took a month longer to get paid - if it would have been checked by them, it would have been straight and smooth.


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I don't use the app, they always have website problems and I use a digital camera for pictures, so it would be quite difficult to get the pictures from the camera to the iPad anyway, but since they seem to always have problems with the webpage, I am not using the app, because I simply don't trust their software. Several friends who used the app needed to reinstall their tablets or iPads as it didn't work anymore.
> Notifications have problems from time to time, so when you ask them why there wasn't one, it is always the same reply that with this item there was a problem and they manually needed to do something...
> 
> Honestly, I stopped the offer function because the offers were plainly ridiculous, I often had the feeling that it was kid who just wanted to negotiate, waste of time, this way it is take it or leave it instead of going through the whole dance of getting one ridiculous offer after another. You got to wonder in which reality some people are living. I pulled my Marmont bag because somebody left comment after comment that she can only afford $100 and that includes sending and sending is expensive as she is in the US, so I should sell it to her for $60 (does VC charge that much for shipping to the US?). At one point I went "Look, if you can only afford 100, you can't afford Gucci and especially not the Marmont, may I suggest you budget or buy something that is available in that price range, because I am not selling it for a price you can afford" Massive whinge that I am treating a prospective buyer not friendly enough.



I totally agree with the offer button; however that limits the buyer to offer more than 30% less. now, because I have disabled, People tend to leave the most crazy amounts on the comments, and sometimes not in a kind way....

Shipping costs, depending on the Location can vary up to 70$ and then you have to calculate the import tax that varies according the country and the cost of the bag.

This is the reason why if I am buying something, check first the location of the item. I have had the Import duties & Taxes Shock just before paying, since you don’t know how much it would be until you are in the last step of the purchase.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> I totally agree with the offer button; however that limits the buyer to offer more than 30% less. now, because I have disabled, People tend to leave the most crazy amounts on the comments, and sometimes not in a kind way....
> 
> Shipping costs, depending on the Location can vary up to 70$ and then you have to calculate the import tax that varies according the country and the cost of the bag.
> 
> This is the reason why if I am buying something, check first the location of the item. I have had the Import duties & Taxes Shock just before paying, since you don’t know how much it would be until you are in the last step of the purchase.



Actually if I am looking for something, unless it is incredibly rare, I tend to limit it to the EU to avoid all the import duties etc. But given from what you tell me, I am surprised the woman with the $100 to spend didn't demand that I give her the bag for free if she has shipping and tax. Seriously, a Gucci Marmont for 100? I don't think she ever checked the prices.

Yes, the whole comments, again, I think a lot of bored children or people who think they should be given designer items for nothing because they want them. I honestly rather give them to a charity shop or give somebody a present than reward that "I want it, give me now" thinking.


----------



## doni

Gabs007 said:


> Actually the seller has 7 days to ship, during the lock down a lot of the UPS and DHL shops were closed and DHL and UPS were totally booked out, often you had to wait for days to be able to schedule a pickup, for VC that didn't count and if you weren't able to send in time, it reflected negatively on your account, I had to cancel 2 items as well as their chosen carrier couldn't pick up. If you only have 7 days before it negatively impacts your account, it might be better to cancel than to risk a strike against you. Most of us also afford designer items by working a lot, which sometimes means being away on short notice, if a work emergency happens, my first thought is work and not VC.
> As seller, I rather send to VC for the check, as then I don't have to deal with a buyer who has zero clue or might have buyer's remorse, might have damaged the item, etc. Most people who sell really don't like the direct shipping AT ALL. Anything I ship, I take pics with a time stamp of back and front, then a picture of the item packed and sealed to make sure nobody can do a switch or claim a damage that isn't there.
> Don't you think it is a bit rich to accuse somebody of selling an item of not being authentic just because somebody was not able to send within 7 days? They might have had a very valid reason for that. I am about to move countries, so I list my items cheaply as I want to get rid of them (I did switch offers off as I really don't want to deal with lunatic lowball offers from bored children or people who think they deserve to get everything for next to nothing), it doesn't mean that the items are fake, it means I want to sell them ASAP so I don't have to bring them with me, have more space and a bit more money I can use for the new house, but I am always worried when an item goes with direct shipping because people simply don't read descriptions, you have to list them as the size that is in the item, now designer sizing can vary widely, I usually take a French 36/38 but if I buy I tend to buy in a shop and buy what fits, so it can happen that an item is labeled 40 because the cut is very small, I mention it, I give the measurements, I had 2 brainiacs who tried to return because they wear a 40 and it was too tight (I honestly can't do more than say "cut very small, please see the measurements"). Luckily VC checked the items, found them as described, nothing happened apart from the fact that it took a month longer to get paid - if it would have been checked by them, it would have been straight and smooth.


Well, I didn’t mean to be accusing. What I said is, the pictures in the listing were few and badly taken and were not sufficient to form even a first opinion about authenticity. The seller accepted a VERY low offer on a new with tags item. He then cancelled the sale within minutes of accepting the offer because they were ”out”. He didn’t said he will put them back on sale or anything else. So it didn’t sound like he accepted a low price because he wanted to sell the item quickly... It is the whole combination of facts that makes me think that something may have been wrong with the shoes. Of course I may be wrong and he had sellers regret, but one has to be careful and form opinions when buying pre-loved.

In any event, my point is that in general, this direct shipping option is going to naturally attract more people selling fakes and I feel there is hence more reason to be careful. Moreover when they have no quality control regarding what is listed (in the past they justified this because they checked the items in person anyway...). They claim they select the items for direct shipping on the basis that they are of brands that in their experience, are “not being at risk of counterfeiting”. I personally really beg to differ that this is the case for Gucci, but what do I know, they are the experts...


----------



## SapCar

doni said:


> Well, I didn’t mean to be accusing. What I said is, the pictures in the listing were few and badly taken and were not sufficient to form even a first opinion about authenticity. The seller accepted a VERY low offer on a new with tags item. He then cancelled the sale within minutes of accepting the offer because they were ”out”. He didn’t said he will put them back on sale or anything else. So it didn’t sound like he accepted a low price because he wanted to sell the item quickly... It is the whole combination of facts that makes me think that something may have been wrong with the shoes. Of course I may be wrong and he had sellers regret, but one has to be careful and form opinions when buying pre-loved.
> 
> In any event, my point is that in general, this direct shipping option is going to naturally attract more people selling fakes and I feel there is hence more reason to be careful. Moreover when they have no quality control regarding what is listed (in the past they justified this because they checked the items in person anyway...). They claim they select the items for direct shipping on the basis that they are of brands that in their experience, are “not being at risk of counterfeiting”. I personally really beg to differ that this is the case for Gucci, but what do I know, they are the experts...


I understand about the risk of Direct Shipping of getting fakes but also if you have an issue, they can check the item. Furthermore, I believe sellers wont risk to be Downgraded or suspended knowing that  fakes might go to authentication.
 I find that people who is new to the pre-loved market follows too blindly the suggested price given by VC, so it doesn’t surprise me that after posting the article with a low price, they realized of their mistake and decide to cancel the transaction and relist weeks later. ( that happened with a lair of LV shoes and a Burberry jacket)


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> Well, I didn’t mean to be accusing. What I said is, the pictures in the listing were few and badly taken and were not sufficient to form even a first opinion about authenticity. The seller accepted a VERY low offer on a new with tags item. He then cancelled the sale within minutes of accepting the offer because they were ”out”. He didn’t said he will put them back on sale or anything else. So it didn’t sound like he accepted a low price because he wanted to sell the item quickly... It is the whole combination of facts that makes me think that something may have been wrong with the shoes. Of course I may be wrong and he had sellers regret, but one has to be careful and form opinions when buying pre-loved.
> 
> In any event, my point is that in general, this direct shipping option is going to naturally attract more people selling fakes and I feel there is hence more reason to be careful. Moreover when they have no quality control regarding what is listed (in the past they justified this because they checked the items in person anyway...). They claim they select the items for direct shipping on the basis that they are of brands that in their experience, are “not being at risk of counterfeiting”. I personally really beg to differ that this is the case for Gucci, but what do I know, they are the experts...



They seem to be changing the brands a lot as well, but I think anybody being caught sending a fake loses the ability for direct shipping. I switched offers off when I found out you can do it, because it was such a hassle, but I remember before I did that, that once or twice I accepted a low offer by mistake, with the tablets that can easily happen.

A couple of things I bought during lockdown also couldn't be sent, the sellers sent messages, they had the item somewhere else, one in the flat where they used to live during the week and during lockdown they were basically "caught" at their weekend home and one had the items with the parents and you couldn't get there in time.

I am not saying the seller isn't a bit shady, but to say it is a fake is quite an accusation. I would have asked for better pictures if the pictures aren't good? I would think it would be nuts to try and sell a fake, there is a big professional seller I stumbled across, they can't do direct shipping and I had doubts regarding their items as the lighting is always so harsh and contrast so strong that you can't actually see the items, seems they tried to palm off something that wasn't quite authentic...


----------



## Sferics

Brightcastle said:


> I haven’t bought from VC yet but will probably buy from them in the future. I’d be interested to hear the condition of the bag when it arrives, I hope you’re not disappointed as there’s nothing worse, especially when you’re really excited about a purchase!


I never had any problems with the condition, too so far.


----------



## doni

SapCar said:


> I understand about the risk of Direct Shipping of getting fakes but also if you have an issue, they can check the item. Furthermore, I believe sellers wont risk to be Downgraded or suspended knowing that  fakes might go to authentication.
> I find that people who is new to the pre-loved market follows too blindly the suggested price given by VC, so it doesn’t surprise me that after posting the article with a low price, they realized of their mistake and decide to cancel the transaction and relist weeks later. ( that happened with a lair of LV shoes and a Burberry jacket)


But it was not that his listing was low. He accepted a very low offer. And it was after accepting the offer that he cancelled the sale because of being out.
Any way, no big deal, it happens. But there are and always have been fakes in VC, and I just think this direct shipping is another way of them being increasingly flippant about this.  JMO.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> I understand about the risk of Direct Shipping of getting fakes but also if you have an issue, they can check the item. Furthermore, I believe sellers wont risk to be Downgraded or suspended knowing that  fakes might go to authentication.
> I find that people who is new to the pre-loved market follows too blindly the suggested price given by VC, so it doesn’t surprise me that after posting the article with a low price, they realized of their mistake and decide to cancel the transaction and relist weeks later. ( that happened with a lair of LV shoes and a Burberry jacket)



I think if they say they relist and put it up for a higher price, they can lose seller status, which is good as before you often bought something and then the seller decided to relist for a much higher price. I lately complained twice as they didn't even ask and put items up for ridiculously low prices, there was none of the "Please lower blah blah blah" just them changing the price to ridiculously low - they put a pair of YSL boots up for 80 and a Balenciaga jacket for 70, I was really not pleased and deleted the items straight away and then complained.



SapCar said:


> But it was not that his listing was low. He accepted a very low offer. And it was after accepting the offer that he cancelled the sale because of being out.
> Any way, no big deal, it happens. But there are and always have been fakes in VC, and I just think this direct shipping is another way of them being increasingly flippant about this.  JMO.



He might have accepted by mistake and then cancelled and you only have a few options to cancel, got damaged, can't send it in time, changed your mind... I am not sure if they don't punish the "changed your mind" so maybe he went for a safe option?


----------



## Gabs007

Sferics said:


> I never had any problems with the condition, too so far.



Usually if you check the pictures and the description, it is fine.


----------



## SapCar

Sferics said:


> I never had any problems with the condition, too so far.


 Yes I agree, so far no disappointment whatsoever and when bags were not as described they always contacted me in advance.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Yes I agree, so far no disappointment whatsoever and when bags were not as described they always contacted me in advance.



I honestly got one of those super bright lights and examine every item under it before I put in up, sometimes they come up with the most absurd reasons, like if you pull out the inner bags and there might be a piece of dust....


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I honestly got one of those super bright lights and examine every item under it before I put in up, sometimes they come up with the most absurd reasons, like if you pull out the inner bags and there might be a piece of dust....


 Well, I got a Bally Papillon because it was returned to the seller due to a weird smell, so the buyer rejected it. When it was re listed, the buyer asked the seller about the smell and she said that was dor sure a mistake and therefore she filed a formal complain....I can tell you that the bag doesnt smell at all...probably it was checked by someone with a sensitive nose? I don’t know, my husband who is super sensitive didn’t catch anything Wrong With it...


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Well, I got a Bally Papillon because it was returned to the seller due to a weird smell, so the buyer rejected it. When it was re listed, the buyer asked the seller about the smell and she said that was dor sure a mistake and therefore she filed a formal complain....I can tell you that the bag doesnt smell at all...probably it was checked by someone with a sensitive nose? I don’t know, my husband who is super sensitive didn’t catch anything Wrong With it...



I think in some cases it might depend on the mood (PMS) or the phase of the moon and stars aligning if something passes, I had nude shoes that were more towards beige so listed them as beige since there was NO hint of pink in them, they decided they were pink and listed them as pink, they languished for ages there, somebody bought them and left a message that they were delighted they were a neutral beige colour.... I had given up on selling them


----------



## doni

Funnily, I just got this in the mail   







​From the 16th of September, we are updating the ways that sellers can be eligible for badge statuses with one simple change:
The new shipping calculation is the percentage of items sold in less than 5 days. *Cancellations are considered unshipped*.

This new calculation is designed to reward sellers who do not cancel purchases, so the badge can give even more of a guarantee to our buyers.
We’re making this change as a direct response to feedback from you guys, our community, to a better Vestiaire experience for everyone, and to ensure that buyers aren’t disappointed when items are cancelled or unavailable.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> Funnily, I just got this in the mail
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​From the 16th of September, we are updating the ways that sellers can be eligible for badge statuses with one simple change:
> The new shipping calculation is the percentage of items sold in less than 5 days. *Cancellations are considered unshipped*.
> 
> This new calculation is designed to reward sellers who do not cancel purchases, so the badge can give even more of a guarantee to our buyers.
> We’re making this change as a direct response to feedback from you guys, our community, to a better Vestiaire experience for everyone, and to ensure that buyers aren’t disappointed when items are cancelled or unavailable.



I got it too, I guess too many people didn't send, but the 5 days are a bit of a mess, especially with public holidays and all that, if one of them falls before or after the weekend and their notifications do the "now I work, now I don't work" game, you might be losing days, in the UK they encouraged you to use ParcelForce, big problem is that while you get a receipt from the post office, the online tracking only starts when PF has collected it from the post office and it is in their distribution (that is why I try to avoid them by all means) so you might sell on Thursday night, bring it to the post office on Friday, Monday is a holiday or the PF guy doesn't come round, you're automatically getting a strike. This will be fun over the Xmas holidays, me thinks...


----------



## mellecyn

Gabs007 said:


> I don't use the app, they always have website problems and I use a digital camera for pictures, so it would be quite difficult to get the pictures from the camera to the iPad anyway, but since they seem to always have problems with the webpage, I am not using the app, because I simply don't trust their software. Several friends who used the app needed to reinstall their tablets or iPads as it didn't work anymore.
> Notifications have problems from time to time, so when you ask them why there wasn't one, it is always the same reply that with this item there was a problem and they manually needed to do something...
> 
> Honestly, I stopped the offer function because the offers were plainly ridiculous, I often had the feeling that it was kid who just wanted to negotiate, waste of time, this way it is take it or leave it instead of going through the whole dance of getting one ridiculous offer after another. You got to wonder in which reality some people are living. I pulled my Marmont bag because somebody left comment after comment that she can only afford $100 and that includes sending and sending is expensive as she is in the US, so I should sell it to her for $60 (does VC charge that much for shipping to the US?). At one point I went "Look, if you can only afford 100, you can't afford Gucci and especially not the Marmont, may I suggest you budget or buy something that is available in that price range, because I am not selling it for a price you can afford" Massive whinge that I am treating a prospective buyer not friendly enough.


OK I have a question with the offers...I´m only allowed to make an offer that is 70% of the original asking price (not even the reduction that the seller might have done afterwards). So I guess there is no "ridiculous" offers?

I understand the frustration, I myself stopped selling on other websites where there was no rule set for price. And the endless questions lol. I suppose it attracts a certain population who love the process! And I don´t sell luxury, just nicer brands than fast fashion, at 1/3 to 1/10 of original price. 
And bags as popular as Marmont go between 800 and 1200 USD on VC europe, so that´s weird. But for the US isnt The Realreal better?? From EU I don´t buy anywhere outside EU. Tax and import customs, + very wary of anything coming from Asia in big batches...


----------



## mellecyn

SapCar said:


> Omg really? Even though, I wouldn’t dare to sell my LV papillon, only in case of need...I love it too  much, and now since its shape is coming back in fashion, I get to wear it more often


I know. When I first bought it I used it almost everyday for 5 years straight. Now it´s been sitting in the cupboard for 6 years lol. But I might take it out again.


----------



## mellecyn

When I sold an item a couple of years ago, it was DHL. Well....DHL never showed up at my place of work, I had to call them several times, tell them off and ended up having to work from home, JUST so they would pick up from my home address instead! what a mess...


----------



## Gabs007

mellecyn said:


> OK I have a question with the offers...I´m only allowed to make an offer that is 70% of the original asking price (not even the reduction that the seller might have done afterwards). So I guess there is no "ridiculous" offers?
> 
> I understand the frustration, I myself stopped selling on other websites where there was no rule set for price. And the endless questions lol. I suppose it attracts a certain population who love the process! And I don´t sell luxury, just nicer brands than fast fashion, at 1/3 to 1/10 of original price.
> And bags as popular as Marmont go between 800 and 1200 USD on VC europe, so that´s weird. But for the US isnt The Realreal better?? From EU I don´t buy anywhere outside EU. Tax and import customs, + very wary of anything coming from Asia in big batches...



Look, if I am putting on an item that is usually listed for 500 and more and sells for around 400 for 300 on, I switch off offers as it is clear that is my lowest price, yet some people will still try and put a lower offer on, waste of my time, yes, I could list 30% higher and then let them  make offers, but where is the point? Accepting offers most then don't take and block it for others. I don't enjoy haggling, so it is a take it or leave it thing. Example, when I sold my Rockstud heels, I put them on for 150 and switched off offers, as it is pretty clear nobody is selling them for lower, especially not in a barely worn condition, it's my bottom line, anything lower I consider pretty ridiculous, didn't stop people posting comments that they would buy them for 50, 60, 80.... It was pretty ridiculous, yes I could have listed for 200 and then dealt with offers they make and if you accept you never hear from them, but it is such a waste of time and the item then isn't visible for a buyer who is really interested, or at least it wasn't in the past. In the end I sold them on another website, since you can't switch off offers there, I had listed them for 300 and they sold for 250, so I pulled them from VC.

I guess TRR is more popular in the US, but with the scandals they had regarding fakes, the fact that they only show very few pictures and due to the lighting you can't really tell anything about the items, don't give measurements and they don't take smell into account, I would pass, even if I am in the US.


----------



## Lae

I haven't been active on tPF for a long long time but I've been selling on VC for a few months now and stumbled upon this thread after getting their latest "surprise" in my inbox this morning... I haven't bought anything on VC but listed 30-something items in May, the majority of which are not too expensive, as a test before listing the expensive batch.

It's been nice to read the last few pages of this thread but even though I'm a fairly inexperienced seller I feel I need to stick up for sellers. I've only sold 6 items so far and have had 3 separate issues caused by VC, yet I always have to take the fall. At this point I'm having serious doubts about listing any more items, especially the high ticket ones. Just to give those of you who get annoyed when it takes a seller 5-7 days to ship a different view on things I'll share my experiences.

On my very first sale they sent me a shipping label with a street name but without a number. I tried to Google the address to see if it lead to a building but Google Maps could only find the street. After I contacted them it took them 3 days + a weekend to contact the buyer. By then I had texted the buyer using the number on the shipping label and she told me she was no longer at that address and now wanted the item to be shipped elsewhere. I contacted VC to ask them for a new shipping shipping label and they told me they would send one, but only after the buyer confirmed the address. However, when they contacted the buyer they told her they could NOT ship to another address. So we were both being told different things. I offered the buyer to cancel the sale so she could re-buy the item with the new address but she didn't trust VC would send her a refund in an acceptable time frame. It took a week in total only to come to the conclusion that I would have to send the item to the original address, where the buyer would not be present, or I would not get paid. So I got a negative mark for shipping too late because VC sent me a shipping label with an incomplete address and it took them days to take any action to correct their mistake. Then they sent conflicting information to the buyer and myself, which only added to the confusion. Fortunately, the buyer was patient and pleased with the item once she finally got her hands on it.

And last week I sold a pair of earrings for €90 but the e-mail said I would only receive €20, so they were taking a 78% commission! I told them I would not sell the earrings for €20, so either they pay me the €75 I was owed, or I would not ship the earrings. It took them 4 days to respond, and the best they could offer was to file a claim with the finance department after they had received the earrings and they cleared the inspection. Mind you, by then I was already on day 5. I shipped them within the hour after I received that message but will likely still get a negative mark on my shipping stats.
And to add further insult to injury they e-mailed me this morning stating that the earrings are non-compliant because the "certificate" is missing. I never claimed the earrings came with a certificate, because they never did even when I bought them directly from a store. When you put up a listing there is a section on packaging that allows you to put a check mark for "original packaging" and "card or certificate". I checked both because they came with the designer pouch and the designer card in the pouch. Both were clearly visible on the pictures and I never even mentioned the word certificate in the item description. Yet whoever did the conformity check apparently does not understand the difference between a card and a certificate, or does not understand the meaning of the word "OR". So now I not only get a negative mark on shipping and conformity, but they're also letting the buyer cancel the sale if they choose to do so. And they did not tell me how much time the buyer has to make that decision. They're making me look like a liar, and they're hurting my stats yet again, all because whoever "authenticated" the earrings does not know the difference between a card and a certificate. When I contacted the same lady who dealt with the commission issue (who, I'll admit, responds very quickly) she said that to them a card is the same as a certificate, so I'm to blame... So basically, I now have no earrings, no money, damaged stats (shipping and conformity), and I don't even know if the sale is still happening. Based on what I've read on the last few pages they're even going to make me pay for return shipping if the buyer now backs out.

Apologies for the rant, but I hope that this will help those of you who buy on VC to understand that shipping delays are not always the seller's fault. The most expensive items I've sold so far were €260 and €270, and both went smoothly with direct shipping. But seeing how VC is treating me as a seller over items that only cost €90 and €100 I'm very hesitant to give them a 25% commission on the €1-2k items I'm looking to sell. I have over €10k worth of items I haven't listed yet. They don't seem to realise that sellers are their customers, too.

Oh, and I can confirm that they don't really care about authenticity. I flagged a very fake Hervé Léger dress back in May or June but it's still listed. It's from a seller who sells hundreds of items so they only care about the commission.


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> I haven't been active on tPF for a long long time but I've been selling on VC for a few months now and stumbled upon this thread after getting their latest "surprise" in my inbox this morning... I haven't bought anything on VC but listed 30-something items in May, the majority of which are not too expensive, as a test before listing the expensive batch.
> 
> It's been nice to read the last few pages of this thread but even though I'm a fairly inexperienced seller I feel I need to stick up for sellers. I've only sold 6 items so far and have had 3 separate issues caused by VC, yet I always have to take the fall. At this point I'm having serious doubts about listing any more items, especially the high ticket ones. Just to give those of you who get annoyed when it takes a seller 5-7 days to ship a different view on things I'll share my experiences.
> 
> On my very first sale they sent me a shipping label with a street name but without a number. I tried to Google the address to see if it lead to a building but Google Maps could only find the street. After I contacted them it took them 3 days + a weekend to contact the buyer. By then I had texted the buyer using the number on the shipping label and she told me she was no longer at that address and now wanted the item to be shipped elsewhere. I contacted VC to ask them for a new shipping shipping label and they told me they would send one, but only after the buyer confirmed the address. However, when they contacted the buyer they told her they could NOT ship to another address. So we were both being told different things. I offered the buyer to cancel the sale so she could re-buy the item with the new address but she didn't trust VC would send her a refund in an acceptable time frame. It took a week in total only to come to the conclusion that I would have to send the item to the original address, where the buyer would not be present, or I would not get paid. So I got a negative mark for shipping too late because VC sent me a shipping label with an incomplete address and it took them days to take any action to correct their mistake. Then they sent conflicting information to the buyer and myself, which only added to the confusion. Fortunately, the buyer was patient and pleased with the item once she finally got her hands on it.
> 
> And last week I sold a pair of earrings for €90 but the e-mail said I would only receive €20, so they were taking a 78% commission! I told them I would not sell the earrings for €20, so either they pay me the €75 I was owed, or I would not ship the earrings. It took them 4 days to respond, and the best they could offer was to file a claim with the finance department after they had received the earrings and they cleared the inspection. Mind you, by then I was already on day 5. I shipped them within the hour after I received that message but will likely still get a negative mark on my shipping stats.
> And to add further insult to injury they e-mailed me this morning stating that the earrings are non-compliant because the "certificate" is missing. I never claimed the earrings came with a certificate, because they never did even when I bought them directly from a store. When you put up a listing there is a section on packaging that allows you to put a check mark for "original packaging" and "card or certificate". I checked both because they came with the designer pouch and the designer card in the pouch. Both were clearly visible on the pictures and I never even mentioned the word certificate in the item description. Yet whoever did the conformity check apparently does not understand the difference between a card and a certificate, or does not understand the meaning of the word "OR". So now I not only get a negative mark on shipping and conformity, but they're also letting the buyer cancel the sale if they choose to do so. And they did not tell me how much time the buyer has to make that decision. They're making me look like a liar, and they're hurting my stats yet again, all because whoever "authenticated" the earrings does not know the difference between a card and a certificate. When I contacted the same lady who dealt with the commission issue (who, I'll admit, responds very quickly) she said that to them a card is the same as a certificate, so I'm to blame... So basically, I now have no earrings, no money, damaged stats (shipping and conformity), and I don't even know if the sale is still happening. Based on what I've read on the last few pages they're even going to make me pay for return shipping if the buyer now backs out.
> 
> Apologies for the rant, but I hope that this will help those of you who buy on VC to understand that shipping delays are not always the seller's fault. The most expensive items I've sold so far were €260 and €270, and both went smoothly with direct shipping. But seeing how VC is treating me as a seller over items that only cost €90 and €100 I'm very hesitant to give them a 25% commission on the €1-2k items I'm looking to sell. I have over €10k worth of items I haven't listed yet. They don't seem to realise that sellers are their customers, too.
> 
> Oh, and I can confirm that they don't really care about authenticity. I flagged a very fake Hervé Léger dress back in May or June but it's still listed. It's from a seller who sells hundreds of items so they only care about the commission.



Tbh as a buyer I had much much better experiences than as a seller, while I do prefer that it goes through them to rule out buyer's remorse (and the fear of a buyer damaging something) in the past there were also issues where I clearly stated something in the description, pictured it (like a missed stitch in the lining) they flagged this and tried to get me to agree to a very low price, I refused, relisted again, pointed it out again, twice, mentioned it is visible in the pictures, it sold straight away, same buyer who wanted to buy it for the original price as I had mentioned it... Dohhhhh

As for the wrong address, yes happened to me too, I was told to contact UPS, UPS said they can't do it as it would make it possible for a sender to misdirect, but they will do it if VC contacts them, they had put in some odd numbers, so after it wasn't picked up from the UPS shop (I tried to contact the buyer and left messages on the item) it was returned to me 3 weeks later.


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> I got it too, I guess too many people didn't send, but the 5 days are a bit of a mess, especially with public holidays and all that, if one of them falls before or after the weekend and their notifications do the "now I work, now I don't work" game, you might be losing days, in the UK they encouraged you to use ParcelForce, big problem is that while you get a receipt from the post office, the online tracking only starts when PF has collected it from the post office and it is in their distribution (that is why I try to avoid them by all means) so you might sell on Thursday night, bring it to the post office on Friday, Monday is a holiday or the PF guy doesn't come round, you're automatically getting a strike. This will be fun over the Xmas holidays, me thinks...


Pardon my back-to-back posts but I want to respond to this.

I wholeheartedly agree with this. One of my items sold at 11:56pm on a Friday night. They count the day of the sale as day 1, so the earliest possible pickup time (Monday) is already day 4. If for whatever reason you're not available that Monday you're already violating this less-than-5-days rule. 



Gabs007 said:


> Tbh as a buyer I had much much better experiences than as a seller, while I do prefer that it goes through them to rule out buyer's remorse (and the fear of a buyer damaging something) in the past there were also issues where I clearly stated something in the description, pictured it (like a missed stitch in the lining) they flagged this and tried to get me to agree to a very low price, I refused, relisted again, pointed it out again, twice, mentioned it is visible in the pictures, it sold straight away, same buyer who wanted to buy it for the original price as I had mentioned it... Dohhhhh
> 
> As for the wrong address, yes happened to me too, I was told to contact UPS, UPS said they can't do it as it would make it possible for a sender to misdirect, but they will do it if VC contacts them, they had put in some odd numbers, so after it wasn't picked up from the UPS shop (I tried to contact the buyer and left messages on the item) it was returned to me 3 weeks later.


Would you still sell expensive items through them? I'm really torn at this point. I like the increased exposure over local sites, but I have spent so much time dealing with issues on just 6 sales. And they rarely back their sellers, it seems. 

As much as I hate the accepted offers that don't get paid, I'm willing to deal with that if the actual sales go smoothly. The best ones are when the potential buyer accepts a counteroffer and then doesn't buy the item. Why even accept?!


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> I haven't been active on tPF for a long long time but I've been selling on VC for a few months now and stumbled upon this thread after getting their latest "surprise" in my inbox this morning... I haven't bought anything on VC but listed 30-something items in May, the majority of which are not too expensive, as a test before listing the expensive batch.



Not so sure where you are, but in Europe there are some alternatives, none of them without hitches.

The biggest one is Rebelle, but I wouldn't go near them ever again, their commission is modern daylight robbery, their authentication is a joke, if they offer free sending or 10 to 20% off or a voucher, the seller pays for all of it and you only see it once the deal is done, plus when it comes to checking items, they lie through the teeth, if they even give you a reason, personally I avoid them like the plague, bought a dress through them apparently in very good condition, measurements were all wrong, no reply then the tepid "You can resell for free" - never worn the dress, kept it in a garment bag, finally sold it for 1/3rd of what I paid and they rejected it as they claimed it was in "acceptable" condition, the very same dress they sold me 6 months earlier that I had not worn once....

There is HEWI, but they tend to reject a lot, I guess it depends on the mood of the person who does the curation on the website and it goes straight from seller to buyer, so if I sell anything through them I always take a picture with a time stamp before I send.

You can try JoliCloset, overall OK but not well known, so don't count on a quick sale. Lately I have one buyer making the same offer on the same dress over and over again, when I accept - nothing.... And they use ParcelForce for sending to them

VideDressing, you also send directly to the buyer but front the postage, certain items they check and they are not very clued up, so if you have a vintage item, they will possibly scream fake as they don't keep up with changes to the label, plus they only pay part of the postage, most of the buyers are in France and they apply French postage, if you are sending from the UK, you are out of luck, additionally the buyer has 48 hours to decide, since they make up weird stuff, tracking shows delivered on Monday and buyer wants to return Friday, they often let them claiming it was delivered Wednesday, if the buyer doesn't confirm, you have to chase them up...

KeeptheLabel is also a company in Poland who has a similar thing as VC, but you get totally crazy offers and you can't do counter offers, just agree or decline, then my account is an EU account but I am still currently in the UK, so they insist on paying in GBP which then costs me a fortune for the bank doing the transfer (charges for exchange and all that) you pay for the shipping to them, which you don't get refunded, sales are very slow and they NEVER respond, the phone number doesn't work, I wrote to them several times regarding if they could not pay in Euros, you would think they would answer....


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> Would you still sell expensive items through them? I'm really torn at this point. I like the increased exposure over local sites, but I have spent so much time dealing with issues on just 6 sales. And they rarely back their sellers, it seems.
> 
> As much as I hate the accepted offers that don't get paid, I'm willing to deal with that if the actual sales go smoothly. The best ones are when the potential buyer accepts a counteroffer and then doesn't buy the item. Why even accept?!



I do, but I feel a bit like a detective, you know searching the items for anything that could be considered the slightest flaw. I tend to be somebody who goes a bit mad on a brand and then gets enough of it, and due to work have to wear a lot of the latest stuff, so I have and am unloading stuff like Gucci, Emilio Pucci, Bottega Veneta, YSL and Dior. Their "Please lower your price" mails drive me nuts, if I spent 2K on a pair of boots, I want at least a bit back and I don't wear the items a lot, so selling for 200 to 300 seems fairly reasonable, but not their suggested price of 150. If I am selling this or last season for 1/10th of the retail price, I am not going to take offers as they usually don't follow through, that is why I did switch the offers off, if a good bargain isn't good enough for the person who can afford "supermarket's own brand" but thinks she should be getting high end for even less, I am not the parent or her sponsor. I might as well give it to a charity then, so at least the right people benefit from it.

ETA: I am not a massive Zara fan, but unloaded a few items I bought on a whim and was surprised how quickly they went, given that they tend to be much cheaper when you buy them, your return percentage seems to be higher than if you offer "real" designer


----------



## mellecyn

Gabs007 said:


> Look, if I am putting on an item that is usually listed for 500 and more and sells for around 400 for 300 on, I switch off offers as it is clear that is my lowest price, yet some people will still try and put a lower offer on, waste of my time, yes, I could list 30% higher and then let them  make offers, but where is the point? Accepting offers most then don't take and block it for others. I don't enjoy haggling, so it is a take it or leave it thing. Example, when I sold my Rockstud heels, I put them on for 150 and switched off offers, as it is pretty clear nobody is selling them for lower, especially not in a barely worn condition, it's my bottom line, anything lower I consider pretty ridiculous, didn't stop people posting comments that they would buy them for 50, 60, 80.... It was pretty ridiculous, yes I could have listed for 200 and then dealt with offers they make and if you accept you never hear from them, but it is such a waste of time and the item then isn't visible for a buyer who is really interested, or at least it wasn't in the past. In the end I sold them on another website, since you can't switch off offers there, I had listed them for 300 and they sold for 250, so I pulled them from VC.
> 
> I guess TRR is more popular in the US, but with the scandals they had regarding fakes, the fact that they only show very few pictures and due to the lighting you can't really tell anything about the items, don't give measurements and they don't take smell into account, I would pass, even if I am in the US.


Yes, if you put the option of offer, people will use it no matter what.
I usually list my items a bit higher so I let the buyer get it for a bit cheaper....psychology of making a "deal". But as a buyer, when I put in an offer, I buy as soon as it´s accepted.


----------



## mellecyn

Gabs007 said:


> I do, but I feel a bit like a detective, you know searching the items for anything that could be considered the slightest flaw. I tend to be somebody who goes a bit mad on a brand and then gets enough of it, and due to work have to wear a lot of the latest stuff, so I have and am unloading stuff like Gucci, Emilio Pucci, Bottega Veneta, YSL and Dior. Their "Please lower your price" mails drive me nuts, if I spent 2K on a pair of boots, I want at least a bit back and I don't wear the items a lot, so selling for 200 to 300 seems fairly reasonable, but not their suggested price of 150. If I am selling this or last season for 1/10th of the retail price, I am not going to take offers as they usually don't follow through, that is why I did switch the offers off, if a good bargain isn't good enough for the person who can afford "supermarket's own brand" but thinks she should be getting high end for even less, I am not the parent or her sponsor. I might as well give it to a charity then, so at least the right people benefit from it.
> 
> ETA: I am not a massive Zara fan, but unloaded a few items I bought on a whim and was surprised how quickly they went, given that they tend to be much cheaper when you buy them, your return percentage seems to be higher than if you offer "real" designer


I don´t understand either why people would buy Zara second hand but hey. 
I think the pricey items don´t go as fast because when I buy an item without seing it IRL and without the possibility to return if it doesn´t fit....so I´m very hesitant to pay more than 200€ for something I´m not sure will even fit...its a gamble. and let´s be honest some of the photos are really bad and sellers don´t even want to post pictures of the items on.
But this season´s items are listed at very close to retail price usually...


----------



## Gabs007

mellecyn said:


> I don´t understand either why people would buy Zara second hand but hey.
> I think the pricey items don´t go as fast because when I buy an item without seing it IRL and without the possibility to return if it doesn´t fit....so I´m very hesitant to pay more than 200€ for something I´m not sure will even fit...its a gamble. and let´s be honest some of the photos are really bad and sellers don´t even want to post pictures of the items on.
> But this season´s items are listed at very close to retail price usually...



I get that, but if you get every possible measurement, and my more expensive items tend to be shoes and bags, and the odd dress, but then I really give every measurement (armpit to armpit, 10 cm under the armpit, waist, shoulder width, you name it) and if you pay 200 to 500 for an item that usually retails for 2K plus up to 8K (a red carpet dress you can only wear once and it is usually for 3 to 5 hours max) it is still one hell of a bargain. I honestly do not list anywhere close to retail (and I feature in the discount I get from the designers as it will be worn at an event where their name is then mentioned - unfortunately I am not in the league where it comes totally free) but I am seriously not going to let it go for the price of a H&M t-shirt in the sales.

In all honesty, I often tried to post additional pictures on VC, what happens is that they can't be bothered to upload them, so I tend to have them on another website and then "hint" to the interested party that they might want to google the description and will get more pictures.


----------



## Gabs007

Continuation of the VC saga where they issued a label with the wrong address, the item finally got returned to me, it was in July when I sent it on the website the delivery is still apparently in progress, VC didn't bother to contact UPS with the right address (they will not speak with a 3rd party), despite me regularly contacting them, so today in my mail I got a bill from UPS, apparently 'I' provided them with the wrong address and they are now trying to charge me. 
Decided to contact VC and to not bother with any of their chat clowns but to email them, where they then can't claim anything, also writing to UPS and pointing out that I am using the prepared address label VC gives me, who is their contractual partner, I have no contract with UPS and I find it more than questionable and dubious that they are trying to bill me!


----------



## Gabs007

They came back with the idea of giving me a free postage voucher if I buy something and I should settle it witH UPS, so NOT going to take it, the voucher will not cost them anything and they messed up with the wrong postage label, I am not paying to send my item away and VC messed up the postage label, I have NO contract with UPS, in fact VC has a contract and provided the label, their responsibility, not mine...


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> They came back with the idea of giving me a free postage voucher if I buy something and I should settle it witH UPS, so NOT going to take it, the voucher will not cost them anything and they messed up with the wrong postage label, I am not paying to send my item away and VC messed up the postage label, I have NO contract with UPS, in fact VC has a contract and provided the label, their responsibility, not mine...



Hang in there. 

Reading experiences like this has made me more cautious of vc. I managed to sell three items over the summer and the experience has been fine so far. I suspect that me being a relatively new customer/seller has something to do with it.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> Reading experiences like this has made me more cautious of vc. I managed to sell three items over the summer and the experience has been fine so far. I suspect that me being a relatively new customer/seller has something to do with it.



Doubtfully, I think they are trying to squeeze newbies even more by trying to force them to lower the sales price, but I am seriously angry, they make a mistake and I should pay for it, and in exchange they want me to spend money with them and offer a free voucher for sending, which would mean I have to give them money as well, err, PASS


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> Not so sure where you are, but in Europe there are some alternatives, none of them without hitches.
> 
> The biggest one is Rebelle, but I wouldn't go near them ever again, their commission is modern daylight robbery, their authentication is a joke, if they offer free sending or 10 to 20% off or a voucher, the seller pays for all of it and you only see it once the deal is done, plus when it comes to checking items, they lie through the teeth, if they even give you a reason, personally I avoid them like the plague, bought a dress through them apparently in very good condition, measurements were all wrong, no reply then the tepid "You can resell for free" - never worn the dress, kept it in a garment bag, finally sold it for 1/3rd of what I paid and they rejected it as they claimed it was in "acceptable" condition, the very same dress they sold me 6 months earlier that I had not worn once....
> 
> There is HEWI, but they tend to reject a lot, I guess it depends on the mood of the person who does the curation on the website and it goes straight from seller to buyer, so if I sell anything through them I always take a picture with a time stamp before I send.
> 
> You can try JoliCloset, overall OK but not well known, so don't count on a quick sale. Lately I have one buyer making the same offer on the same dress over and over again, when I accept - nothing.... And they use ParcelForce for sending to them
> 
> VideDressing, you also send directly to the buyer but front the postage, certain items they check and they are not very clued up, so if you have a vintage item, they will possibly scream fake as they don't keep up with changes to the label, plus they only pay part of the postage, most of the buyers are in France and they apply French postage, if you are sending from the UK, you are out of luck, additionally the buyer has 48 hours to decide, since they make up weird stuff, tracking shows delivered on Monday and buyer wants to return Friday, they often let them claiming it was delivered Wednesday, if the buyer doesn't confirm, you have to chase them up...
> 
> KeeptheLabel is also a company in Poland who has a similar thing as VC, but you get totally crazy offers and you can't do counter offers, just agree or decline, then my account is an EU account but I am still currently in the UK, so they insist on paying in GBP which then costs me a fortune for the bank doing the transfer (charges for exchange and all that) you pay for the shipping to them, which you don't get refunded, sales are very slow and they NEVER respond, the phone number doesn't work, I wrote to them several times regarding if they could not pay in Euros, you would think they would answer....


Wow, thanks for taking the time share all of those! I had only heard of Rebelle on that list. I also know of The Next Closet but I don't have any experience with them. I'm going to try Heroine (the female version of Grailed) but I don't think they have much of an audience. We'll see. 


Gabs007 said:


> I do, but I feel a bit like a detective, you know searching the items for anything that could be considered the slightest flaw. I tend to be somebody who goes a bit mad on a brand and then gets enough of it, and due to work have to wear a lot of the latest stuff, so I have and am unloading stuff like Gucci, Emilio Pucci, Bottega Veneta, YSL and Dior. Their "Please lower your price" mails drive me nuts, if I spent 2K on a pair of boots, I want at least a bit back and I don't wear the items a lot, so selling for 200 to 300 seems fairly reasonable, but not their suggested price of 150. If I am selling this or last season for 1/10th of the retail price, I am not going to take offers as they usually don't follow through, that is why I did switch the offers off, if a good bargain isn't good enough for the person who can afford "supermarket's own brand" but thinks she should be getting high end for even less, I am not the parent or her sponsor. I might as well give it to a charity then, so at least the right people benefit from it.
> 
> ETA: I am not a massive Zara fan, but unloaded a few items I bought on a whim and was surprised how quickly they went, given that they tend to be much cheaper when you buy them, your return percentage seems to be higher than if you offer "real" designer


When listing the 30+ items consecutively in May I discovered that the pricing algorithm only looks at certain characteristics such as brand name and category to decide its price, without taking other specs into account. I listed three dresses of the same brand but in very different fabrics and of very different qualities. Even though one dress cost more than double what the other two cost VC decided that all three were the same. So after that I started to pad my initial asking price a little bit, knowing that they'd tell me to lower my price, at which point I lowered it to the price I had wanted in the first place. Even if you drop €1 it'll then accept the price. You do have to pay attention, though, because they initially listed one of the dresses above for their own recommended price, which I had not agreed to. Fortunately I spotted it quickly, took it offline, and relisted it. 


mellecyn said:


> Yes, if you put the option of offer, people will use it no matter what.
> I usually list my items a bit higher so I let the buyer get it for a bit cheaper....psychology of making a "deal". But as a buyer, when I put in an offer, I buy as soon as it´s accepted.


I agree. From my experience on other websites people will always try to haggle, even if you specifically state that the price is not negotiable. The psychological effect of getting a deal is real. It doesn't always hold, though. The two items for which I've received the most offers on VC (but no one ever actually paid) both ended up selling at full asking price.  


Gabs007 said:


> Doubtfully, I think they are trying to squeeze newbies even more by trying to force them to lower the sales price, but I am seriously angry, they make a mistake and I should pay for it, and in exchange they want me to spend money with them and offer a free voucher for sending, which would mean I have to give them money as well, err, PASS


That's awful! I hope they take responsibility for their (or the buyer's) mistake. Did the buyer ever receive the item? 
They sent me the payment for the earrings that sold for €90 last night... they only paid €20.


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> Doubtfully, I think they are trying to squeeze newbies even more by trying to force them to lower the sales price



This is what I feel I have been subjected to. VC is constantly pressuring me to lower my prices. I feel like can't get any decent 'profit' even with new products that have not been used. My initial asking price for new products are around 1/3 of the original retail price which is pretty reasonable imo. But apparently it's too much to some so I lower my asking price, which I am not happy about, but I feel like I don't have a choice.


----------



## Lae

Greenredapple said:


> This is what I feel I have been subjected to. VC is constantly pressuring me to lower my prices. I feel like can't get any decent 'profit' even with new products that have not been used. My initial asking price for new products are around 1/3 of the original retail price which is pretty reasonable imo. But apparently it's too much to some so I lower my asking price, which I am not happy about, but I feel like I don't have a choice.


I just ignore those dozens of messages they send me to lower my prices. I can't help but think that once you start discounting then "watchers" will always wait for you to go even lower. So for the time being my strategy is to accept offers but not drop prices. Most of my prices are already 70% off retail for NWT items. A few items from brands which never go on sale or very rare pieces are higher than that, but there are maybe 3 of those. Overall, I very much agree with your assessment that 70% off, minus the commission is already a very good price for a new product. That said, I fear that quite a few sellers follow VC's recommendations and as a result certain items are way undervalued. So on VC €200 for a €1000 pair of shoes can seem expensive because they've pushed a lot of sellers to list similar shoes for €80-150. And then the buyers see that price range as the norm, so €150 becomes the new "expensive". 
I'm not interested in playing that game, so I'll list prices that I'm happy with, with some margin for offers. If that isn't low enough for the buyers then I'll sell it elsewhere with a lower or no commission.


----------



## Greenredapple

Lae said:


> I just ignore those dozens of messages they send me to lower my prices. I can't help but think that once you start discounting then "watchers" will always wait for you to go even lower. So for the time being my strategy is to accept offers but not drop prices. Most of my prices are already 70% off retail for NWT items. A few items from brands which never go on sale or very rare pieces are higher than that, but there are maybe 3 of those. Overall, I very much agree with your assessment that 70% off, minus the commission is already a very good price for a new product. That said, I fear that quite a few sellers follow VC's recommendations and as a result certain items are way undervalued. So on VC €200 for a €1000 pair of shoes can seem expensive because they've pushed a lot of sellers to list similar shoes for €80-150. And then the buyers see that price range as the norm, so €150 becomes the new "expensive".
> I'm not interested in playing that game, so I'll list prices that I'm happy with, with some margin for offers. If that isn't low enough for the buyers then I'll sell it elsewhere with a lower or no commission.



Excellent points. I have definitely made mistakes by lowering the prices in the past. After lowering my asking price, potential buyers will start to wait for the price to drop even lower. Due to the waiting, it takes forever to sell my items. 

I will start to adopt 'take it or leave it' - tactic from now on. Price negotiating is already time consuming as it is.


----------



## Lae

Greenredapple said:


> Excellent points. I have definitely made mistakes by lowering the prices in the past. After lowering my asking price, potential buyers will start to wait for the price to drop even lower. Due to the waiting, it takes forever to sell my items.
> 
> I will start to adopt 'take it or leave it' - tactic from now on. Price negotiating is already time consuming as it is.


This is based on limited experience, but I think it also depends on which listings their algorithms decide to push. I've noticed a few times that suddenly there will be a very random increase in followers of certain items for a few days. It just jumps up. And after that no one will follow that item for weeks on end. So something must've happened to trigger the item to be pushed to a wider audience, which is then followed by a chain reaction. In my case the items that have sold for full price have all had this chain reaction happen. So it seems that you _can_ reach the right buyers but there is some sort of triggering event that increases your visibility. Unfortunately, I have not yet figured out what that is.


----------



## Gabs007

I wish they would sort the webpage out, at the moment you can list a new item, it will show in your news but not on the items you have listed, but I janked my Prada Flame shoes, somebody seriously told me (didn't ask, she told me) to sell them to her for 30 and she would not take no for an answer, I ended it sweetly with thanking her for convincing me that I rather give them to a friend as a present, at least my friend never makes outrageous demands. I think they really started to attract a bunch of people who have no idea of the value of things or how much items would cost them new


----------



## Gabs007

Actually website is even worse, checked, an item I put on a few days ago, it doesn't show up in the search nor on my "for sales profile" - so basically you can list your items, but nobody will see them, since buyers can't see them... What a mess, seriously, a company that size with the worst IT department the planet seems to have to offer.


----------



## Gabs007

Btw a friend told me she lost her seller status (trusted or expert) not because she cancelled recently but because she had to cancel some stuff in April and May as there was no way to send... Oddly enough they tend to make new rules and then punish people who followed the rules before they changed them...


----------



## Gabs007

I honestly think I will give them a miss in the future, sold an item where the sleeves go into the shoulders an they find the measurements 2 cm off and decided that I need to give a 40% reduction or else I have to pay for postage back and forth.  In the description I pointed that out and claimed "approximately" due to the dress not having structured shoulders. It seems they simply try price gouging because they can


----------



## Lae

The big question in that case is do they refund the 40% to the buyer, or do they pocket it? In any case, 40% for 2cm is ridiculous, especially if it's difficult to measure.

Again, limited experience, but in a way I think they may be killing their own business in the long run. They're creating a marketplace where the buyers expect high-end designer items for H&M prices but there's a tipping point with sellers. Such a high commission on already ridiculously low prices and sellers won't have enough money left to put in the effort. As long as there are reasonable buyers in the mix as well it should be sustainable for sellers but I think they need to be careful which direction they push their business in over the next few years. If they want to justify a 25% commission they need to keep sellers happy, too. They're going to have to make a choice between extremely high volume at the flat rate €15 commission, or a lower volume with a significantly higher commission. But pushing sellers in the latter segment into the first segment is not going to end well.


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> The big question in that case is do they refund the 40% to the buyer, or do they pocket it? In any case, 40% for 2cm is ridiculous, especially if it's difficult to measure.
> 
> Again, limited experience, but in a way I think they may be killing their own business in the long run. They're creating a marketplace where the buyers expect high-end designer items for H&M prices but there's a tipping point with sellers. Such a high commission on already ridiculously low prices and sellers won't have enough money left to put in the effort. As long as there are reasonable buyers in the mix as well it should be sustainable for sellers but I think they need to be careful which direction they push their business in over the next few years. If they want to justify a 25% commission they need to keep sellers happy, too. They're going to have to make a choice between extremely high volume at the flat rate €15 commission, or a lower volume with a significantly higher commission. But pushing sellers in the latter segment into the first segment is not going to end well.



I totally agree, I keep yanking stuff because even if they let me list at a semi reasonable price, the comments and demands from buyers are ridiculous, who on earth thinks they can buy an item that is like new, has cost a few hundred and is a recent season for €20? That means I would get €5 for it, that isn't even worth the time it takes me put it up and then wrap it and send it.

If they continue, I think they will also make the design houses angry, because part of the price is not just the name but also the quality and the fact that not everybody can afford them and that the items are rare. You don't pay several hundred to thousands for an item if your cleaning lady can buy the same item for the price of a chain store t-shirt.


----------



## mellecyn

Gabs007 said:


> I totally agree, I keep yanking stuff because even if they let me list at a semi reasonable price, the comments and demands from buyers are ridiculous, who on earth thinks they can buy an item that is like new, has cost a few hundred and is a recent season for €20? That means I would get €5 for it, that isn't even worth the time it takes me put it up and then wrap it and send it.
> 
> If they continue, I think they will also make the design houses angry, because part of the price is not just the name but also the quality and the fact that not everybody can afford them and that the items are rare. *You don't pay several hundred to thousands for an item if your cleaning lady can buy the same item for the price of a chain store t-shirt*.


Sorry that made me laugh...yeah premium is premium....
That being said, buying the item second hand (from the collection from few years ago of course) for the price of a brand new chain store one (that is NOT fast fashion H&M 20 euros but more like Cos 100 euros) then I´m guilty but its another way of consuming good for the planet.

OK, so if I want a Balenciaga handbag :
The latest model hourglass handbag, costs 1450-1550 euros retail.
See on VC it´s on sale for 1400 euros. Then I can see they were finally sold at 1100 euros. I would save 300 euros from new price, that´s still paying 75%-80% of full price. Worth it for both sides IMO.
Now, I don´t want to pay that price so I head directly to Vintage and grab a 20 years old Balenciaga unknown design for 120-150 euros. Still worth it. I´d say popularity dictates the price...supply and demand.
I´d love to see the future of Luxury and I don´t think brands will get upset, I think that second hand market revives their "coolness" its happening now with Nylon Prada. Buy the brand new, or buy the old nylon. What gets them upset its the copycats and counterfeits.
They have to invest in original innovative designs with beautiful craftmanship and raise prices accordingly (not just for a higher margin.)
It´s also interesting to see how they are cattering to different region markets in terms of designs. We´re more into understated luxury in parts of Europe and we are even moving away from luxury but towards real quality + transparency ethical brands.

Personally, if a pair of shoes that costs 1000 euros new go for 200-300 when a couple years old and good condition, I buy! But I have too much of a conscience and want to respect the seller...
And...sellers who lower their price by 10 euros at the time....seriously....


----------



## Gabs007

You'd be surprised, I worked in the fashion industry for a few years on the writing side of it, the counterfeit items upset the brands because people who buy the brands don't want to carry them if almost everybody has a fake, i.e. it is affordable for everybody, they aren't upset that somebody who can't afford it has a fake, as they know they would never buy that item. If the perceived value of a brand is lowered because everybody has an item like that, it is not special anymore, yes, they will get upset, because they invest a hell lot money into that image, not just the photo shoots and the fashion shows, for price of a full page in say Vogue, most people will buy a house. Creating and maintaining that image of their brand and the "exclusivity" is one of their main expenses that swallows up millions each year, so any dent in that image, you bet they are upset. You might be laughing, but people who don't usually go for 2nd hand, preloved, whatever you want to call it are going to be upset that the brand they spent a lot of money on is now available cheap, part of choice, next to design and quality is the exclusivity, if you don't get that, you move away from the brand because you are not getting what you are paying for.

Tbh I think if anybody buys a new handbag from VC for nearly the same price, I don't get it, for that money I go into the shop and have the full experience, they might be advertised for that price but who would do that, when they can get the whole trimmings when you buy in the store, including invitations to special showings etc. If I am spending thousands, 300 really don't make much of a difference, especially since you can also order directly from the manufacturer's website in case you don't have a shop nearby and you will have the full guarantee. False economy, especially if you are a fan of the brand, as most of the luxury brands keep track of their customers and will send you from time to time offers or even offer you a reduction between 10 and 20% percent if you have bought regularly with them, Gucci for example does it quite regularly here in Europe and has done so for the past few years.

I had VC try to downbeat me from selling Prada bags (some that are still in shops because they are their staple) for less than a 10th of the price, then seriously ridiculous offers from buyers who think because they want an item that cheap somebody should give it to them. If they whine that they can't afford a really reasonable resale price, I am not impressed, because I can afford to not sell the item, especially since I am only getting a fraction of the initial price back.

Look, I have nothing against pre loved, but some items I want new, especially when it comes to business wear, unless somebody's figure is 100% regular, the difference between business wear that has been altered by the brand's own staff to fit perfectly and one you buy off the peg or 2nd hand is amazing.

Not sure if VC still has the policy that you have to reply or if that features into their seller status still, but I have the feeling that the site is overrun with people who think that them demanding a ridiculously low price is the way to go, that or brats who think posting stupid price offers under your item is some sort of hobby to pass the time. For the record, I usually list clothes quite cheap, often usually around 1/5th and less of what the retail was a year ago, and most barely worn and freshly dry cleaned, if VC tries to force me to sell for under 1/10th and then buyers think they should make absurd offers. I pass.
I sold shoes that were around 900 for 100 as they showed some wear on the soles and a small scratch at the heel (you had to lift it up to see it, but a scratch is a scratch), you wouldn't believe the offers I got, when I clicked on the profiles of those people, they had absurd prices for worn Zara shoes, where I was thinking "So you are selling Zara sandals that have seen better days for 100 but you are offering me 50 for Louboutins? What colour is the sky on your planet?"


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> I honestly think I will give them a miss in the future, sold an item where the sleeves go into the shoulders an they find the measurements 2 cm off and decided that I need to give a 40% reduction or else I have to pay for postage back and forth



Extra 40% off is simply ridiculous. If this is how they treat their experienced, long time sellers then I am not sure I will stay on the site for long as a seller. I recently listed 4 items. Let's see how it goes...




Lae said:


> Again, limited experience, but in a way I think they may be killing their own business in the long run. They're creating a marketplace where the buyers expect high-end designer items for H&M prices but there's a tipping point with sellers



I agree. You would think they would develop their business by taking both customers and sellers into consideration. But no...


----------



## Snowshoe42

.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> Extra 40% off is simply ridiculous. If this is how they treat their experienced, long time sellers then I am not sure I will stay on the site for long as a seller. I recently listed 4 items. Let's see how it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. You would think they would develop their business by taking both customers and sellers into consideration. But no...



I think they are pushing people into going through the authentication process, where they make more money and charger more for postage costs, if people figure out that way they can get items cheaper, they will rather go for the more expensive service as that way they get more time to think or get the item much cheaper, but soon they might raise the authentication fees again or think of something else. Whenever they do something that seems like a good thing, like lowering prices, they counter it with a bunch of things that makes things harder. Atm it seems they are squeezing sellers for every drop of blood they can get


----------



## Gabs007

OK, so VC isn't the worst company if you want to sell, put some items up and somebody whinged and whinged how she wanted it forever and will cherish it, so I went even more down on price, then next thing I know, she bought 5 items, I accepted, turns out the seller is in New Caledonia, an island in the South Sea, shipping costs 112 GBP (cheapest option while still tracked and insured) for an order of 300 Euros due to the weight, Vide generously refunds 19.2 Euros as they calculate shipping costs from France for 1 Kilo and buyer can still return... However somebody sent something back as it was too small and didn't read the measurements, packaged so badly that when I picked up the package (contactless delivery so no chance to refuse) the dress was hanging out and soiled, contacted customer service, their reply "You should have refused" - well not much chance, as doorbell rang and then the van drove off, which I explained. Their reply "Bring it back to the post office" - small problem, she picked the cheapest delivery service and the company who handles it is about 90 minutes away....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This summer I only sold one cheap t-shirt out of 21 listed items. I received a lot of price offers, though, and even accepted a few, yet the buyers never finalised the purchases and the offers expired. I also had a handful of buyers that did not reply to reasonable counter offers. All in all a disappointing season.


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> OK, so VC isn't the worst company if you want to sell, put some items up and somebody whinged and whinged how she wanted it forever and will cherish it, so I went even more down on price, then next thing I know, she bought 5 items, I accepted, turns out the seller is in New Caledonia, an island in the South Sea, shipping costs 112 GBP (cheapest option while still tracked and insured) for an order of 300 Euros due to the weight, Vide generously refunds 19.2 Euros as they calculate shipping costs from France for 1 Kilo and buyer can still return... However somebody sent something back as it was too small and didn't read the measurements, packaged so badly that when I picked up the package (contactless delivery so no chance to refuse) the dress was hanging out and soiled, contacted customer service, their reply "You should have refused" - well not much chance, as doorbell rang and then the van drove off, which I explained. Their reply "Bring it back to the post office" - small problem, she picked the cheapest delivery service and the company who handles it is about 90 minutes away....


Sounds like Vide is another one to avoid then. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Greenredapple

I wish there would be more consignment options where I live. I researched and found few businesses. They charge 45 to 50% commission. Yeah no. 

The preloved market here is very small and people here tend to use facebook or other online marketplace to buy and sell. With expensive items people either use foreign platforms like vestiaire or accept the high commission charged by local consignment businesses.  Between the two options vestiaire is only slightly better option for me.


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> OK, so VC isn't the worst company if you want to sell, put some items up and somebody whinged and whinged how she wanted it forever and will cherish it, so I went even more down on price, then next thing I know, she bought 5 items, I accepted, turns out the seller is in New Caledonia, an island in the South Sea, shipping costs 112 GBP (cheapest option while still tracked and insured) for an order of 300 Euros due to the weight, Vide generously refunds 19.2 Euros as they calculate shipping costs from France for 1 Kilo and buyer can still return... However somebody sent something back as it was too small and didn't read the measurements, packaged so badly that when I picked up the package (contactless delivery so no chance to refuse) the dress was hanging out and soiled, contacted customer service, their reply "You should have refused" - well not much chance, as doorbell rang and then the van drove off, which I explained. Their reply "Bring it back to the post office" - small problem, she picked the cheapest delivery service and the company who handles it is about 90 minutes away....



My god.


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> Sounds like Vide is another one to avoid then. Thanks for sharing your experience.



I swear if she returns she possibly burdens me with custom duties and Vide will go "oh talk to the buyer" - cutting labels out and giving it to the next charity shop sounds so much more tempting, mind you sold a cashmere cardi from Prada for 50 on VC, worn twice, as I seem to get hives from the material, it was a ton more in Jan, the front is longer than the back and I mentioned it, I am waiting for it to be renegotiated as they will measure the back... I might get 5 maybe, I shall not try to spend it all on a cup of coffee and a chewing gum


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> I swear if she returns she possibly burdens me with custom duties and Vide will go "oh talk to the buyer" - cutting labels out and giving it to the next charity shop sounds so much more tempting, mind you sold a cashmere cardi from Prada for 50 on VC, worn twice, as I seem to get hives from the material, it was a ton more in Jan, the front is longer than the back and I mentioned it, I am waiting for it to be renegotiated as they will measure the back... I might get 5 maybe, I shall not try to spend it all on a cup of coffee and a chewing gum


5?!


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> 5?!



The way they knock down stuff, not sure if it happens but I listed autumn season of 2019 Prada for super cheap as the knit is bulky and space is an issue at the moment, if they go down with the "accept this price or pay through the nose for a return" that is possibly what my "profit" will be for that cardi coat, nevermind that it was barely worn and over 600 new


----------



## Gabs007

Oh dear "Rayne" or most likely "Ray" is back on VC, the guy who asks every woman with ankle boots to pose for him, from size 3 to 8, same text "Hello hello there! I have a couple questions about these love! If you have the time would you mind posting a few photos of them being worn from multiple angles? Also one in a tip toe like stance such as walking, so i may see how the material reacts while on. I greatly appreciate your time, i do apologize for such a long message."

A friend in Italy and one in Spain messaged me and went "If you got ankle boots, pervy Ray is back". VC has blocked his past incarnations but he always comes back. Those who know him already usually tell him to find a website with special interest, sometimes a newbie falls for him.


----------



## Gabs007

Rayne (Ray/Richard) is gone again, at least VC is quick in removing the pervs, I guess another few days until he made a new email and signed up. I am honestly not a prude or uptight, but this is just the wrong venue to get your "fix" of pictures that excite you


----------



## Gabs007

Actually they accepted the Prada cashmere cardi to my great surprise, somebody got a steal for 50 euros, I best not spend the 35 they will pay me eventually all in one place or go on a mad spending spree...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Has anybody tried the new chat feature? I have and have been pleasantly surprised. With its help I managed to sell a second item this week.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Has anybody tried the new chat feature? I have and have been pleasantly surprised. With its help I managed to sell a second item this week.


 
I find it annoying, even if you switch off offers, you get somebody who offers you a totally ridiculous amount and insists you should sell for it as they want a branded item for such a low price that you would actually not get anything back, currently having trouble explaining to somebody why I do not sell the Zucca bag and heels for 15, not sure if that person is a time waster or just incredibly dense


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dense and entitled, most likely.


----------



## mellecyn

Oh waow....waow....what stories on VC.

I was asking a friend her experience with a local consignement store. Basically you rent a shelf, and put on the stuff you wanna sell. They make sure the clothes are decent, the overall look of the shop is neat.
Because online just doesn´t work for me as a seller lol. 
I have an Andjela dress this years collection (popular model) worn twice. The price new is 282 usd for us with import, I listed for 70. Had a girl offering 30. ha ha ha.....it seems that you can´t go above 1/10 of the original price....


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> Actually they accepted the Prada cashmere cardi to my great surprise, somebody got a steal for 50 euros, I best not spend the 35 they will pay me eventually all in one place or go on a mad spending spree...


I don't know how you do it. I don't think I could part with anything in my collection for €35!


mellecyn said:


> Oh waow....waow....what stories on VC.
> 
> I was asking a friend her experience with a local consignement store. Basically you rent a shelf, and put on the stuff you wanna sell. They make sure the clothes are decent, the overall look of the shop is neat.
> Because online just doesn´t work for me as a seller lol.
> I have an Andjela dress this years collection (popular model) worn twice. The price new is 282 usd for us with import, I listed for 70. Had a girl offering 30. ha ha ha.....it seems that you can´t go above 1/10 of the original price....


Regardless of where you put something up for sale it seems to be a common occurrence for bidders to offer exactly half of your asking price, even if they're willing to pay more. I guess they're just testing if you'll bite. It depends how they approach me (rude or polite) but I've gone both ways with these people: some (well, most) I've responded to rudely, and others I've made clear their offer is not reasonable but we did end up agreeing to a price somewhere in between. VC only allows offers that are at least 70% of the asking price, so that is the exact amount that many keep offering.

We have local craigslist type of site and even if you specifially mention that there's no point in sending offers lower than the asking price or the minimum bid people will send messages à la "I'll pick it up this afternoon for 1/4 of your price". No, you're not. You can stay right where you are.

Edited to add: the saga of the missing money continues. I was promised it would be paid yesterday, and of course nothing showed up in my PP.


----------



## mellecyn

Lae said:


> I don't know how you do it. I don't think I could part with anything in my collection for €35!
> 
> Regardless of where you put something up for sale it seems to be a common occurrence for bidders to offer exactly half of your asking price, even if they're willing to pay more. I guess they're just testing if you'll bite. It depends how they approach me (rude or polite) but I've gone both ways with these people: some (well, most) I've responded to rudely, and others I've made clear their offer is not reasonable but we did end up agreeing to a price somewhere in between. VC only allows offers that are at least 70% of the asking price, so that is the exact amount that many keep offering.
> 
> We have local craigslist type of site and even if you specifially mention that there's no point in sending offers lower than the asking price or the minimum bid people will send messages à la "I'll pick it up this afternoon for 1/4 of your price". No, you're not. You can stay right where you are.
> 
> Edited to add: the saga of the missing money continues. I was promised it would be paid yesterday, and of course nothing showed up in my PP.


you are so RIGHT!! I had forgotten but yes I put a low price on market place and people will still bargain for 2/3 with saying they ll pick it up today, its really an international thing. I had it today!! And was like "Duh...how could I forget that´s what they do..."
Once I put a perfect womens bike for sale at 30$ and they still offer half haha...


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> I don't know how you do it. I don't think I could part with anything in my collection for €35!
> 
> Regardless of where you put something up for sale it seems to be a common occurrence for bidders to offer exactly half of your asking price, even if they're willing to pay more. I guess they're just testing if you'll bite. It depends how they approach me (rude or polite) but I've gone both ways with these people: some (well, most) I've responded to rudely, and others I've made clear their offer is not reasonable but we did end up agreeing to a price somewhere in between. VC only allows offers that are at least 70% of the asking price, so that is the exact amount that many keep offering.
> 
> We have local craigslist type of site and even if you specifially mention that there's no point in sending offers lower than the asking price or the minimum bid people will send messages à la "I'll pick it up this afternoon for 1/4 of your price". No, you're not. You can stay right where you are.
> 
> Edited to add: the saga of the missing money continues. I was promised it would be paid yesterday, and of course nothing showed up in my PP.


 

Moving countries, don't want to pack up even more...

But VC did another fantastic one, somebody bought another Prada item, now I could not print out a label, all packed up but it comes up with 

"*Oops! Something went wrong with creating your shipping label.*
No match for address input."

Contacted chat, they suspect the buyer is somewhere where they don't ship to, I should hear back from them within the hour, that was 9 hours ago. Already had the reminder to send it, went to chat again, they told me I could cancel, I told them it will affect my account, I have them ready to send, they didn't issue the label, reply "Oh then send it" me "Without a label an an address, HOW?"

The private chat thing they have is so annoying, I get stuff like you get, something really expensive listed cheap as you want a quick sale, tons of "private messages" with "I take them for 30" no luv, you are not taking Maison Margiala boots that were never worn for that price, and nope, also not interested in selling you the Bottega Venta boots for that price...


----------



## Gabs007

New reply from them, you know that "We contact you within the hour" means 32 hours later and they are now trying to tell the seller to change the address, apparently the address has a mistake and they contact me when they hear from the seller, no reply to if that might impact my status and I get the "Please send your item" - well, I would love to, if they would manage to get me the label....


----------



## Greenredapple

mellecyn said:


> you are so RIGHT!! I had forgotten but yes I put a low price on market place and people will still bargain for 2/3 with saying they ll pick it up today, its really an international thing. I had it today!! And was like "Duh...how could I forget that´s what they do..."
> Once I put a perfect womens bike for sale at 30$ and they still offer half haha...



No wonder I got two exact amount of offers by two different users. It makes so much sense now.


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> New reply from them, you know that "We contact you within the hour" means 32 hours later and they are now trying to tell the seller to change the address, apparently the address has a mistake and they contact me when they hear from the seller, no reply to if that might impact my status and I get the "Please send your item" - well, I would love to, if they would manage to get me the label....



I feel like you have the patience of a Saint. Good luck and I hope your issue with printing label gets resolved.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> I feel like you have the patience of a Saint. Good luck and I hope your issue with printing label gets resolved.



Afraid I am not too patient, but I gave up getting upset about the mess they create, my nerves are more valuable


----------



## Lae

Another update on the missing money: they finally sent a payment Friday afternoon a few hours after I sent my complaint, but the amount is still too low. Shouldn't a finance department be better at math?


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> Another update on the missing money: they finally sent a payment Friday afternoon a few hours after I sent my complaint, but the amount is still too low. Shouldn't a finance department be better at math?



I finally got my label, ran to the DHL shop so I could ship in time, mind you while they couldn't issue me a label, I kept getting the reminders to "send your item"....


----------



## nicole0612

When I sell an item, VC is threatening to cancel the sale if I don’t ship it the next day. Meanwhile, I purchased an item on 9/16 which has not yet shipped. When I go to the help center to see how long a seller has to ship under the new policy it says “Sellers have up to seven days to send the item to us. If we have not received the item within 15 days of you placing the order you will be automatically refunded.” Has anyone had an order cancelled due to the seller not sending under the new policy (i.e. no longer 30 days)? There is no option for me to cancel as yet and the seller does not respond to messages.


----------



## SapCar

nicole0612 said:


> When I sell an item, VC is threatening to cancel the sale if I don’t ship it the next day. Meanwhile, I purchased an item on 9/16 which has not yet shipped. When I go to the help center to see how long a seller has to ship under the new policy it says “Sellers have up to seven days to send the item to us. If we have not received the item within 15 days of you placing the order you will be automatically refunded.” Has anyone had an order cancelled due to the seller not sending under the new policy (i.e. no longer 30 days)? There is no option for me to cancel as yet and the seller does not respond to messages.



I had the same problem when I made a purchase back in July. i contacted the chat service and they told me, after i have proven that I left many messages to the seller to ship the item, that they will contact him. Next day I got the confirmation the item shipped, so I dont know if it was because of their message or pure luck.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> When I sell an item, VC is threatening to cancel the sale if I don’t ship it the next day. Meanwhile, I purchased an item on 9/16 which has not yet shipped. When I go to the help center to see how long a seller has to ship under the new policy it says “Sellers have up to seven days to send the item to us. If we have not received the item within 15 days of you placing the order you will be automatically refunded.” Has anyone had an order cancelled due to the seller not sending under the new policy (i.e. no longer 30 days)? There is no option for me to cancel as yet and the seller does not respond to messages.



I got those messages too, basically had to rush to the shop myself as DHL couldn't pick up today as apparently they are short staffed and it took a few days for VC to issue me the correct label, but as soon as the shop scans, it is officially on the way, when they used ParcelForce, it was until it left PF into transit (so you could bring it to the post office on Thursday evening, if they only picked up Monday or Tuesday or there were holidays in between....)


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I finally got my label, ran to the DHL shop so I could ship in time, mind you while they couldn't issue me a label, I kept getting the reminders to "send your item"....



I completely understand you! The “send the item” plus “reduce your price” are very annoying. I just decided to ignore them.

VC has a lot of issues but all and all I can’t complain much since my experience have been mostly positive. 

With my last LV bag purchase -which was very well priced- I clicked on the option of direct shipping by mistake and i only realized it after the payment was done. When the bag arrived it was nothing like in the pictures or description: stained, marked and with an unpleasant smell. I immediately reported it with photos and detailing the issues. Next day,  they confirmed  the item was not compliant and sent me the return label and 3 days later they issued the order for the reimbursement.

Although they mentioned the seller will have her status badly affected, she was able to put the bag back on sale, again not listing the defects or placing pictures, and sold it for the double of the price I initially got it. This shows that more control from their “Curation Team” ( yes the same one that always tells you that you should lower the price in accordance with their expertise and their never failing algorithm ) is really needed and their lack of consistency affects both sides.

Now, with the new chat thing, I have been able to find out more information from availble items and I have noticed that the response time frame has improved. Im sure it will also become another tool for those bargaining nickel prices for gold pieces.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Now, with the new chat thing, I have been able to find out more information from availble items and I have noticed that the response time frame has improved. Im sure it will also become another tool for those bargaining nickel prices for gold pieces.



It already is, I switched off price offers, the private messages I only see on my iPad, where I usually don't check VC all that much, but I have currently somebody who offered me €30 for my Burberry trenchcoat (the long Chelsea) that I have barely worn (maybe twice), it looked great when I ordered online and my old ones were getting a bit worn (who am I kidding, I tried to cheer myself up after a horrible day), so I thought I go with beige as I have one in a sort of khaki tone and the grey one (I think the Kensington), but that particular beige makes me look washed out, just doesn't work with my skin tone at all, she is now at 50 and she buys it straight away. I am getting a bit tired of it, nobody is going to sell an almost brand new one for that stupid price, she won't even get an old one. I told her I am not taking offers but she doesn't seem to read. Keeps on telling me she really wants it...


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> Keeps on telling me she really wants it...


Is there any way that you could report harassing behavior?

 I have seen crazy people leaving up to 10 messages per day to a seller trying to get the item. I had the pleasure(?) of asking something about a bracelet and from that moment I started getting notifications every time anyone left a comment under it....needless to say that my email was bloating because one individual decided that is cool to bargain the price 100000 times . The poor seller ended up telling everyone that he would be deleting the item because this person annoyance 
Now it seems that with the chat feature this won’t  happen anymore.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Is there any way that you could report harassing behavior?
> 
> I have seen crazy people leaving up to 10 messages per day to a seller trying to get the item. I had the pleasure(?) of asking something about a bracelet and from that moment I started getting notifications every time anyone left a comment under it....needless to say that my email was bloating because one individual decided that is cool to bargain the price 100000 times . The poor seller ended up telling everyone that he would be deleting the item because this person annoyance
> Now it seems that with the chat feature this won’t  happen anymore.



The newest thing is, they ask for boxes for shoes, even if you mention they just come with the dust bag (I have a wall that is a shoe shelf, so I usually don't keep the boxes, I had somebody ask me about from which collection it was (after she wanted a massive price reduction), I told her the name, the authentication number, collection.... She was going on and about being worried that it is fake, I told her she can check the authentication number or use the authentication service VC offers, she kept on moaning how she wants to pay a ridiculously low price, in the meantime somebody else bought it, she is now moaning that she wanted to buy it ( somebody else figured that 1400 off on a really good pair of boots is a bargain)


----------



## Gabs007

Oh and the follower thing, I am not sure what this is about, apparently I have a few hundred followers, most of them are sellers who follow in the hope you follow back, others are people who joined new and like almost every single thing you put up, then some have been on VC for years but still no number, therefore have never bought, they all ask questions and like and pretend to negotiate but never buy


----------



## GoldmanSachs

Sorry I need to vent somewhere.

Why is direct shipping even a thing? VC have the audacity to charge the same commissions yet remove the whole protection element for the seller? a buyer may claim an item not as described, can even swap out what they receive (who will know)... with VC checking the item before sending, the buyer can't lie about the item
If you sell something in another currency which is not your base currency, VC will use some stupid exchange rate making you worse off
Some of my sales they have charged me 26.9% instead of 25% commissions
Customer service is now chat only - absolute joke.
Now it seems you have perverts on there....
I use VC because it seems safer for sellers but its becoming a fking joke now. If anyone knows any website similar to VC/alternatives please let me know (where you send them the item for checks and they process the payment)


----------



## Gabs007

GoldmanSachs said:


> Sorry I need to vent somewhere.
> 
> Why is direct shipping even a thing? VC have the audacity to charge the same commissions yet remove the whole protection element for the seller? a buyer may claim an item not as described, can even swap out what they receive (who will know)... with VC checking the item before sending, the buyer can't lie about the item
> If you sell something in another currency which is not your base currency, VC will use some stupid exchange rate making you worse off
> Some of my sales they have charged me 26.9% instead of 25% commissions
> Customer service is now chat only - absolute joke.
> Now it seems you have perverts on there....
> I use VC because it seems safer for sellers but its becoming a fking joke now. If anyone knows any website similar to VC/alternatives please let me know (where you send them the item for checks and they process the payment)
> 
> View attachment 4862126



I asked them that, and they said to take a picture with the label and the item before you ship, that should cover you...

Tbh while I am not totally comfy with the direct shipping, if it is disputed it goes to VC, so they can't just swap it for any old pair of socks (if you took the picture) it opens you up to people who have a fake and search for an authentic item to do the swap, so in case it is something valuable, I would also take a picture of the authentication number before handing it over and time stamp it-


----------



## nicole0612

SapCar said:


> I had the same problem when I made a purchase back in July. i contacted the chat service and they told me, after i have proven that I left many messages to the seller to ship the item, that they will contact him. Next day I got the confirmation the item shipped, so I dont know if it was because of their message or pure luck.


Thank you. I will try that!


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> I had the same problem when I made a purchase back in July. i contacted the chat service and they told me, after i have proven that I left many messages to the seller to ship the item, that they will contact him. Next day I got the confirmation the item shipped, so I dont know if it was because of their message or pure luck.



I often do not get the text message or the email, whenever I questioned why I wasn't notified (which eats into my sending time and I do not check VC daily) it was always an issue where it had to be sent manually, odd how those issues keep happening.... I now set the reminder on the Mac every 2 days to check VC, just in case - could be one of them and the seller didn't get notified


----------



## GoldmanSachs

Gabs007 said:


> I asked them that, and they said to take a picture with the label and the item before you ship, that should cover you...
> 
> Tbh while I am not totally comfy with the direct shipping, if it is disputed it goes to VC, so they can't just swap it for any old pair of socks (if you took the picture) it opens you up to people who have a fake and search for an authentic item to do the swap, so in case it is something valuable, I would also take a picture of the authentication number before handing it over and time stamp it-


I would not even take the risk to be honest. 

What does taking the picture really prove? you (seller) can pretend to take a picture with your bag them ship them dirty socks...anyone can say anything ..that is why I would not even bother with direct shipping.

Ultimately is it worth the potential headache that you may experience, VC are just being cheap and lazy so they dont have to check the item but keep 25% commission.


----------



## Gabs007

GoldmanSachs said:


> I would not even take the risk to be honest.
> 
> What does taking the picture really prove? you (seller) can pretend to take a picture with your bag them ship them dirty socks...anyone can say anything ..that is why I would not even bother with direct shipping.
> 
> Ultimately is it worth the potential headache that you may experience, VC are just being cheap and lazy so they dont have to check the item but keep 25% commission.



If you have it all the way and weight your item... In all honesty, where is the alternative? So far I have documented every direct shipping, unfortunately you can't opt out, there are other sites who don't do it, but Rebelle just lies to you and then tries to keep your item so they can force you to lower the price until you sell for peanuts or pay an inflated price for shipping it back to you, JC used to be great but I do think they have changed staff and don't really have the audience, VideDressing, well, they totally eff you over with sending costs and most of the people order to try on, apparently they have 2 days to decide if they want to keep it, so if they claim they were not in and neighbour signed for it, they get the item for longer and can wear it to an event and then return, if the item was packed badly and got damaged on the way back, they will tell you you shouldn't have accepted it, despite the fact that it is contactless  delivery now and you don't get the chance to say "Sorry, damaged"

Most of the sites have massive issues, not defending VC as I really had a ton of issues with them, but they are actually a lot less risky than other ones, would love to know a better one


----------



## GoldmanSachs

Gabs007 said:


> If you have it all the way and weight your item... In all honesty, where is the alternative? So far I have documented every direct shipping, unfortunately you can't opt out, there are other sites who don't do it, but Rebelle just lies to you and then tries to keep your item so they can force you to lower the price until you sell for peanuts or pay an inflated price for shipping it back to you, JC used to be great but I do think they have changed staff and don't really have the audience, VideDressing, well, they totally eff you over with sending costs and most of the people order to try on, apparently they have 2 days to decide if they want to keep it, so if they claim they were not in and neighbour signed for it, they get the item for longer and can wear it to an event and then return, if the item was packed badly and got damaged on the way back, they will tell you you shouldn't have accepted it, despite the fact that it is contactless  delivery now and you don't get the chance to say "Sorry, damaged"
> 
> Most of the sites have massive issues, not defending VC as I really had a ton of issues with them, but they are actually a lot less risky than other ones, would love to know a better one



Maybe I am just skeptical... 

I just cancel the sale now if its direct sale, stupid how they don't even give you a choice they just force it on you.


----------



## Gabs007

GoldmanSachs said:


> Maybe I am just skeptical...
> 
> I just cancel the sale now if its direct sale, stupid how they don't even give you a choice they just force it on you.



I agree, but let's face it, I had items going though authentication and mentioned how difficult it is to mention shoulder width as there is no seam (shoulders going into sleeves, item asymmetric so I gave both length shortest and longest) sometimes somebody there doesn't read....


----------



## GoldmanSachs

Gabs007 said:


> I agree, but let's face it, I had items going though authentication and mentioned how difficult it is to mention shoulder width as there is no seam (shoulders going into sleeves, item asymmetric so I gave both length shortest and longest) sometimes somebody there doesn't read....


The world is full of idiots, just hope we don't have to encounter them


----------



## Gabs007

GoldmanSachs said:


> The world is full of idiots, just hope we don't have to encounter them



So far I don't think there were all that many issues for the seller with the direct shipping, apart from people giving the wrong address and then you get the bill from UPS and such for the return. I am not a fan of the direct shipping, but given that their authentication service seems to vary quite a bit (I sometimes think they have a quota for rejections and will try and find something) not sure if it really is so bad. Certain items that are very likely to be faked or have a high price tag have to go through authentication anyway. Maybe you should make it clear that you will cancel items if there is direct shipping as you prefer the items to go through the authentication, so buyers would know and you don't need to cancel and lose the seller status.


----------



## Gabs007

The inmates are roaming freely.... Brand new slip on riding boots, somebody wants the insole measurement, I explain I can't get that without cutting the boot up and damaging it, but they come generously and I could measure the outside for her, if that helps, stinking message that I have an unpleasant attitude, of course, I should happily damage a boot because somebody who has never bought anything wishes me to do so, she thinks the shaft is big enough, I would say thinking is possibly not her forte


----------



## Gabs007

Gabs007 said:


> The inmates are roaming freely.... Brand new slip on riding boots, somebody wants the insole measurement, I explain I can't get that without cutting the boot up and damaging it, but they come generously and I could measure the outside for her, if that helps, stinking message that I have an unpleasant attitude, of course, I should happily damage a boot because somebody who has never bought anything wishes me to do so, she thinks the shaft is big enough, I would say thinking is possibly not her forte



Wow, went on chat, lovely chat agent called Angie, told her what happened, she had a look and delete the comments.... If they would be all that good...


----------



## GoldmanSachs

Gabs007 said:


> So far I don't think there were all that many issues for the seller with the direct shipping, apart from people giving the wrong address and then you get the bill from UPS and such for the return. I am not a fan of the direct shipping, but given that their authentication service seems to vary quite a bit (I sometimes think they have a quota for rejections and will try and find something) not sure if it really is so bad. Certain items that are very likely to be faked or have a high price tag have to go through authentication anyway. Maybe you should make it clear that you will cancel items if there is direct shipping as you prefer the items to go through the authentication, so buyers would know and you don't need to cancel and lose the seller status.


When does VC actually pay you when you use direct shipping? 

As soon as the tracking is 'delivered' ?


----------



## Gabs007

GoldmanSachs said:


> When does VC actually pay you when you use direct shipping?
> 
> As soon as the tracking is 'delivered' ?



Actually after 72 hours have passed and no issue was reported, the next pay out day which is usually Wednesday, since you claim to sell on VC, I would have thought you know that? When you go through their authentication service, it is not after it passed authentication but after they have sent it on. Look, I am seriously not the biggest fan of VC, but maybe you need to experience some of the other resale sites out there. Give Rebelle a try, where they claim a fault without telling you what it is, then want to keep it and list it again and you end up paying to get it back, you can try Vide, where people order to wear it somewhere and then send it back and you are stuck with postage costs, if they pack it badly and it gets damaged on the way back, your problem, as you shouldn't have accepted (despite that it is contactless delivery atm and you can't actually refuse). Yes, VC is freaking awful at times, the one thing they got going for them is that generally they are not quite as awful as others.

I had 2 issues with the direct shipping, changes that were mentioned, so they pointed at the description, no issue with it, maybe it was luck, but I follow their requirements to the letter, as in taking a picture of the item packed with the label next to it, yes, not 100% but if I do my due diligence, I minimize my risk, and anybody who ever sends a fake can't do direct shipping.

Trust me VC has given me the royal run around, with the wrong labels issued and all that, they deciding that variations on the shoulder due to the cut don't count, I would love to have a better site to sell, so if you know one, share by all means, as most of us would love to move on. While I am uneasy about direct delivery, they decided it is part of their plan, so I do my part to protect myself, you prefer to cancel, fair enough, I don't know your listings if you don't want to do direct shipping, let the buyer know, then it is their choice. Seems pretty simple


----------



## beautycase

Anyone experienced with the direct shipping from VC?
Im sold some thing on VC already but without direct shipping.


----------



## SapCar

beautycase said:


> Anyone experienced with the direct shipping from VC?
> Im sold some thing on VC already but without direct shipping.



Yes, it is very simple, you will get a Shipping label with the information of the buyer and the just send it. It is indeed very quick and usually it is in destination 3 days later.

luckily I haven’t had any problem. Now I am taking the pictures before packing, as suggested by @Gabs007 (thanks for the tip) so at least there some evidence..

I have al so has purchased stuff with direct shipping, which I usually choose if the price is under 100 euros or for certain brands. So far no problem except for the incIdent of the LV, that I chose by mistake direct shipping, and the bag was not as described and VC accepted the claim and processed the return.

I also have an account on Vinted, which is very small and only covering few countries, and so far the success rate has been higher that in VC. I must also clarify that the market is completely different, this is  more the traditional second hand shop with no frills and few high end brands and no authentication service. For me it has worked great to sell good quality pieces without brands and some hight street stuff, although my especial edition Furla bag and a vintage Fendi wallet got sold there faster than in VC...and they do not take commission for your sale.

When selling my preloved items I take into consideration the market and the appeal to the public so some pieces are only in VC, other only in Vintage and other are advertised in both.

it seems that nowadays all sites offer their advantages and weak points in different areas But everyone will ask to pay for a minimum price. I have in Vinted a Ted Baker dress which was a special edition, worn once, in less than half of the price and someone came to tell me that they are willing to take from my hand for 25 euros....i just LOL so hard and inform her that I was not interested...


----------



## Lae

SapCar said:


> Yes, it is very simple, you will get a Shipping label with the information of the buyer and the just send it. It is indeed very quick and usually it is in destination 3 days later.
> 
> luckily I haven’t had any problem. Now I am taking the pictures before packing, as suggested by @Gabs007 (thanks for the tip) so at least there some evidence..
> 
> I have al so has purchased stuff with direct shipping, which I usually choose if the price is under 100 euros or for certain brands. So far no problem except for the incIdent of the LV, that I chose by mistake direct shipping, and the bag was not as described and VC accepted the claim and processed the return.
> 
> I also have an account on Vinted, which is very small and only covering few countries, and so far the success rate has been higher that in VC. I must also clarify that the market is completely different, this is  more the traditional second hand shop with no frills and few high end brands and no authentication service. For me it has worked great to sell good quality pieces without brands and some hight street stuff, although my especial edition Furla bag and a vintage Fendi wallet got sold there faster than in VC...and they do not take commission for your sale.
> 
> When selling my preloved items I take into consideration the market and the appeal to the public so some pieces are only in VC, other only in Vintage and other are advertised in both.
> 
> it seems that nowadays all sites offer their advantages and weak points in different areas But everyone will ask to pay for a minimum price. I have in Vinted a Ted Baker dress which was a special edition, worn once, in less than half of the price and someone came to tell me that they are willing to take from my hand for 25 euros....i just LOL so hard and inform her that I was not interested...


Vinted has been marketing very aggressively here for pretty much all of 2020 but I haven't tried them. I read some reports that there are a lot of scammers on there, so I've decided to stay away for the time being. I can't help but wonder how they make money when they don't charge any commission.


----------



## maryg1

Need to vent...not against VC but against some users!
I got an offer today, obviously 30% less as it is usual in these days (does nobody ever offer just 10 - 15% less nowadays?)
anyway, I counter offer, quite sure to meet in the middle.
but no, buyer still keeps her first offer, which I refuse, and then she sends the same offer once again!
if I refused your offer not once but twice, what on earth makes you think I will accept it in the end?


----------



## Gabs007

maryg1 said:


> Need to vent...not against VC but against some users!
> I got an offer today, obviously 30% less as it is usual in these days (does nobody ever offer just 10 - 15% less nowadays?)
> anyway, I counter offer, quite sure to meet in the middle.
> but no, buyer still keeps her first offer, which I refuse, and then she sends the same offer once again!
> if I refused your offer not once but twice, what on earth makes you think I will accept it in the end?



This is why I rather list low and switch offers off. But I need to vent about VC, so often when they list an item, they put it into the wrong size, so you end up contacting them, email - wait forever, chat, some of them just do not seem to grasp what is going on. Anyway, they put a pair of jeans up and listed it as a 26 when I had specified it is a 25, before I could contact them (I don't sit all day checking when the upload happens) somebody had bought them, I rechecked the measurements, just to be sure, so I sent them and figured nobody gives a damn about the size in the clothes but buys according to measurements anyway (especially since sizing varies often in the same brand) and put a note in. Now, after she had them since Monday, she decides to inform VC that there is a problem...


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> Vinted has been marketing very aggressively here for pretty much all of 2020 but I haven't tried them. I read some reports that there are a lot of scammers on there, so I've decided to stay away for the time being. I can't help but wonder how they make money when they don't charge any commission.



If you buy something on Vinted, you pay commission, I had total rubbish offers there and the amount of fakes I see there is amazing, a woman sent me really rubbish offers of 10 Pounds for new designer shoes that I had on for 80 (quite a steal, new, still boxed, not bad for Prada) so I ended up blocking her, she then went, made a new account, bought them for 80 and left a nasty FeedBack, I had to contact them to have it removed, they removed it simply because she had made another account to get around the block, but basically anyone can claim "not as described" and return, so I am a bit careful.


----------



## Lae

It's Friday, shortly after pay day, so all the half-price bidders come out to play... I've only been called names twice in the past 24 hours, I should be happy.


----------



## maryg1

I’ve put a skirt for sale, got the “lower your price blah blah blah” message, lowered it of just 4 euro, it got accepted.
it is annoying!


----------



## Lae

maryg1 said:


> I’ve put a skirt for sale, got the “lower your price blah blah blah” message, lowered it of just 4 euro, it got accepted.
> it is annoying!


Even a €1 drop is accepted every single time.


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> It's Friday, shortly after pay day, so all the half-price bidders come out to play... I've only been called names twice in the past 24 hours, I should be happy.



Oh yes, lol, got a few private messages, so if I don't accept offers because I am listing low, somebody thinks that they should get the item less than 1/10th of the listing price and they get very upset if you tell them you are listing low, that is why you switched off offers and you certainly aren't willing to sell an expensive designer item for an insultingly low price. The really crazy thing is, they usually have a ton of cheaper quality items for high prices. I think I simply stop replying. Loewe seems to be very popular today, and the offers are so "generous" that you wonder if you ended up at a bazaar somewhere


----------



## Lae

Gabs007 said:


> Oh yes, lol, got a few private messages, so if I don't accept offers because I am listing low, somebody thinks that they should get the item less than 1/10th of the listing price and they get very upset if you tell them you are listing low, that is why you switched off offers and you certainly aren't willing to sell an expensive designer item for an insultingly low price. The really crazy thing is, they usually have a ton of cheaper quality items for high prices. I think I simply stop replying. Loewe seems to be very popular today, and the offers are so "generous" that you wonder if you ended up at a bazaar somewhere


After their first half-price offer I politely tell them "no, thanks". But then I keep getting "but your price is higher than x's price or y's price, so your price is too high". So I suggest they buy it from x or y then. That's when the insults come out.


----------



## Gabs007

Lae said:


> After their first half-price offer I politely tell them "no, thanks". But then I keep getting "but your price is higher than x's price or y's price, so your price is too high". So I suggest they buy it from x or y then. That's when the insults come out.



If they tell me that they have seen it for a lower price, I tell them that I am very happy for them and that I hope they are happy with the item they are getting, my price is stated, but at the moment they aren't even making half price offers, totally nuts, brand new coat I bought for 3800 last November as winter coat, but never wore it, new with tags, I have it up for 400 (which is not bad price) and somebody is bombarding me with "55"


----------



## SapCar

Lae said:


> Even a €1 drop is accepted every single time.


Yes, that is my trick, add an euro to my asking price so when they come back with their famous and infallible algorithm, I just reduce it and voilá, your item gets accepted and posted


----------



## starrysky7

Can I switch off offers when the item is already on sale? I‘m so annoyed with people‘s lowballing.

@Gabs007 What kind of coat is it, I‘m still on the hunt for one...


----------



## maryg1

starrysky7 said:


> Can I switch off offers when the item is already on sale? I‘m so annoyed with people‘s lowballing....


Yes, go to the list of your items for sale and you decide which items you want to accept offers.


----------



## starrysky7

Thanks, I switched it off and lowered the prices. Hoping for a more peaceful life now...


----------



## Gabs007

starrysky7 said:


> Can I switch off offers when the item is already on sale? I‘m so annoyed with people‘s lowballing.
> 
> @Gabs007 What kind of coat is it, I‘m still on the hunt for one...



A sort of charcoal Fendi coat with a little bit of a pattern almost the same as they are doing this year with the Prince of Wales check, but this year they use a drawstring waist and the mine still had the solid belt, but it has a cashmere lining and since Covid in February, my allergies are off the scale, so I didn't want to risk it. Oddly enough, shortly after complaining, decided to put it on HEWI for 1K and set the minimum offer I am taking to 600 (thought I can always lower the price), they actually accepted and put it up within 5 minutes of me listing, and it was barely up when somebody bought it for 800, packed it up and sent with next day delivery and then gleefully told the lowballer that I sold it for twice somewhere else, before yanking it. I did enjoy that!!!!!
What kind of coat and which size are looking for? I can give you a shout if I put another one up. I do love my coats but they take up so much room, and since I really have to reduce stuff (I am being totally brutal what I pack up for France and what I put on VC). I used to have a lot of business meetings, but since Covid, that doesn't happen much anymore, so I am totally stripping down.


----------



## Gabs007

starrysky7 said:


> Thanks, I switched it off and lowered the prices. Hoping for a more peaceful life now...



They will come at you in private messages, or leaving messages under the items... I kind of repeat the same message until they get tired "Thank you, not accepting offers"


----------



## starrysky7

Gabs007 said:


> A sort of charcoal Fendi coat with a little bit of a pattern almost the same as they are doing this year with the Prince of Wales check, but this year they use a drawstring waist and the mine still had the solid belt, but it has a cashmere lining and since Covid in February, my allergies are off the scale, so I didn't want to risk it. Oddly enough, shortly after complaining, decided to put it on HEWI for 1K and set the minimum offer I am taking to 600 (thought I can always lower the price), they actually accepted and put it up within 5 minutes of me listing, and it was barely up when somebody bought it for 800, packed it up and sent with next day delivery and then gleefully told the lowballer that I sold it for twice somewhere else, before yanking it. I did enjoy that!!!!!
> What kind of coat and which size are looking for? I can give you a shout if I put another one up. I do love my coats but they take up so much room, and since I really have to reduce stuff (I am being totally brutal what I pack up for France and what I put on VC). I used to have a lot of business meetings, but since Covid, that doesn't happen much anymore, so I am totally stripping down.



That's great your sale went so smoothly in the end.

I'm not really sure what I want to be honest, def. something high quality, preferably some cashmere in there. I'm thinking black but open to other colors. Size Medium (UK10/12). And preferably not too long, I'm not a fan of the maxi coat trend.


----------



## Gabs007

starrysky7 said:


> That's great your sale went so smoothly in the end.
> 
> I'm not really sure what I want to be honest, def. something high quality, preferably some cashmere in there. I'm thinking black but open to other colors. Size Medium (UK10/12). And preferably not too long, I'm not a fan of the maxi coat trend.



I am only 5'4 so the maxi coat doesn't work too well as tripping over spoils the look, but I am not much of a fan of the super short coats, tbh anything above the knee is a jacket and not a coat...  When it comes to coats, yes, black and darker colours seem like good options. Mind you I did make the mistake of venturing out today and forcibly had to stop myself from the most beautiful Brunello Cuccinelli coat in silk velvet, luckily it was a silvery shade, with black I might have been lost, despite reminding myself that any drop of rain would ruin it, it just felt and looked so lush. Btw there are some Chloe cape coats about that are out of this world, took all my self restraint.

But yes, I was totally delighted, to be honest, the repeat "55" offers no matter what you said had me biting my nails to not say "Check your local charity store, I don't think you are ready for designer"


----------



## pizzabella

I was sceptical about direct shipping too but so far about 12 direct sell went ok. 2 of them buyer claimed something, I dont know detail but they told me it was just „technical issue” ( once item was claim problems 1 days before buyer actually received the item). What I do is I actually film the item condition with close details ( in case they make spot on my item that was not there before) I can proove I sent it clean + all film in 1 continious shot including taping parcel and showing shipping label where is going to => I put same day in youtube visible for me so i can send them link with proof when video was posted in youtube ( not later). if all ok with item I will delete the video. So far so good


----------



## starrysky7

Gabs007 said:


> I am only 5'4 so the maxi coat doesn't work too well as tripping over spoils the look, but I am not much of a fan of the super short coats, tbh anything above the knee is a jacket and not a coat...  When it comes to coats, yes, black and darker colours seem like good options. Mind you I did make the mistake of venturing out today and forcibly had to stop myself from the most beautiful Brunello Cuccinelli coat in silk velvet, luckily it was a silvery shade, with black I might have been lost, despite reminding myself that any drop of rain would ruin it, it just felt and looked so lush. Btw there are some Chloe cape coats about that are out of this world, took all my self restraint.
> 
> But yes, I was totally delighted, to be honest, the repeat "55" offers no matter what you said had me biting my nails to not say "Check your local charity store, I don't think you are ready for designer"



So since proclaiming I'm looking for a darker coat I ordered a beige Joseph cashmere coat.   It is relatively long and elegant but I'm 5'8 and it will hopefully work. I am however on the lookout for a darker coat as well.


----------



## Gabs007

starrysky7 said:


> So since proclaiming I'm looking for a darker coat I ordered a beige Joseph cashmere coat.   It is relatively long and elegant but I'm 5'8 and it will hopefully work. I am however on the lookout for a darker coat as well.



I know... I am usually not a Zara fan, but last year bought one of their capes, since the Zara dressing rooms are totally horrible, I didn't try it on, cape, what can go wrong, right.... Then planned to wear it as it was a cold day, turned round to grab the handbag I had on left on the 1st floor, fell flat on my face, the cape was too long with any stairs. Recently put it on VC, was bought up really quickly, the lady in question is 6' and delighted to have a long one, DHL picked up the parcel today.

I wish I was taller, I totally love the shearling coats, but they are really thick, with my height, it is far too easy to look like a little square box.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I bought a pair of shoes on VC and, as their value was rather low, I had the option to choose their (formerly free) direct shipping option. However, to my surprise VC now charges 4,90 € if you want the item delivered straight from the seller to your home/work address. Direct shipping is now only free of charge, if you have the item delivered from the seller to a UPS pick-up point. This must be a very recent change in policy, because my last (direct shipping) order two weeks ago was delivered to my work address free of charge.


----------



## SapCar

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Today I bought a pair of shoes on VC and, as their value was rather low, I had the option to choose their (formerly free) direct shipping option. However, to my surprise VC now charges 4,90 € if you want the item delivered straight from the seller to your home/work address. Direct shipping is now only free of charge, if you have the item delivered from the seller to a UPS pick-up point. This must be a very recent change in policy, because my last (direct shipping) order two weeks ago was delivered to my work address free of charge.


Yes, this is only happening when UPS is handling  the shipping. If It is DHL or Chronopost there is no charge At all.
At least you got lucky, for me the UPS charge is almost 7 euros! Now, since I discovered that I have super convenient UPS pick up point close by, I dont mind ordering to be retrieved there.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

SapCar said:


> Yes, this is only happening when UPS is handling  the shipping. If It is DHL or Chronopost there is no charge At all.
> At least you got lucky, for me the UPS charge is almost 7 euros! Now, since I discovered that I have super convenient UPS pick up point close by, I dont mind ordering to be retrieved there.



Thank you for this information. You are correct, my previous two orders with direct shipping from the seller to me were handled by DHL. This is the first time VC chose UPS for the direct delivery.


----------



## Gabs007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Thank you for this information. You are correct, my previous two orders with direct shipping from the seller to me were handled by DHL. This is the first time VC chose UPS for the direct delivery.



I much prefer DHL anyway, I notice it depends on the countries buyer and seller are in if it is DHL or UPS, DHL is usually also much faster


----------



## Gabs007

Their software has a flaw again! Friend called me and asked me to check on the Gianvito Rossi boots she put up, she noticed it has gotten no likes and now is boot season, so she did a search, they do not show up, I did the same, nothing... You have to go on her profile to see them. How do they expect you to sell stuff or buy stuff, if you are doing a search, specify the search parameters and the items aren't shown?


----------



## Gabs007

I am almost losing the will to live... Sold a few items, but have some people sending private messages, err, why would I sell an Etro silk dress for 30? Also a brand new Emillio Pucci dress, apparently maximum worth 50 and I should check for how much they go for on VC, errr for a hell lot more, if you check the profile of the people sending the crazy offers, they have no number, meaning they have never sold or bought a thing. Time wasters


----------



## goldenblonde

My DHL message reads 'item is on hold' at Gatwick, even though I already paid customs fees. I really hope I don't have to pay twice and get them to reimburse me .


----------



## Gabs007

goldenblonde said:


> My DHL message reads 'item is on hold' at Gatwick, even though I already paid customs fees. I really hope I don't have to pay twice and get them to reimburse me .



I had that recently when i sold shoes to somebody in Belgium, it might mean that DHL has a delay


----------



## doni

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Today I bought a pair of shoes on VC and, as their value was rather low, I had the option to choose their (formerly free) direct shipping option. However, to my surprise VC now charges 4,90 € if you want the item delivered straight from the seller to your home/work address. Direct shipping is now only free of charge, if you have the item delivered from the seller to a UPS pick-up point. This must be a very recent change in policy, because my last (direct shipping) order two weeks ago was delivered to my work address free of charge.


I know, I just got that last week. 
The week before that I have found out about their no customer service email address.
And I really don’t shop with them that much.
They seem to be determined to find something to make their service worse every week. They think they are now to big to fail. Think again.

On the direct shipping, I have chosen it as a buyer these last two things I bought because I was confident about their authenticity etc. But I think they should also give the choice to the seller whether they want to do direct shipping or not. Otherwise, it becomes eBay.

Also, if they are going to do this, they should start to monitor postings for authenticity. Before they claim they didn’t do that because they were examining everything in person in Paris. No such excuse now...


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> I know, I just got that last week.
> The week before that I have found out about their no customer service email address.
> And I really don’t shop with them that much.
> They seem to be determined to find something to make their service worse every week. They think they are now to big to fail. Think again.
> 
> On the direct shipping, I have chosen it as a buyer these last two things I bought because I was confident about their authenticity etc. But I think they should also give the choice to the seller whether they want to do direct shipping or not. Otherwise, it becomes eBay.
> 
> Also, if they are going to do this, they should start to monitor postings for authenticity. Before they claim they didn’t do that because they were examining everything in person in Paris. No such excuse now...



I think they are doing it, when I sold boots I couldn't get a picture of the insole due to the cut of the bootleg, they absolutely wanted this, after trying chat 3 times explaining that they are slip on and I am angling the phone in but... They finally were happy with the security number on them.

Regarding DHL, if you contact them via their website, you never get a reply, but on Twitter and FB they seem to be more responsive. But they didn't track a parcel I sent to my mom for over a week, apparently the drop off shop didn't scan, which is rubbish as I had the receipt


----------



## doni

Gabs007 said:


> I think they are doing it, when I sold boots I couldn't get a picture of the insole due to the cut of the bootleg, they absolutely wanted this, after trying chat 3 times explaining that they are slip on and I am angling the phone in but... They finally were happy with the security number on them.



That is good to hear!
In the past there were very questionable pics uploaded.
My last purchase that got canceled (Gucci shoes) had three blurry pictures. You really could see much. I feel also at times it depends of the person who is handling it.

I agree DHL is million times better than UPS, at least here in Germany. But I was not given a choice. Not clear to me how this works.


----------



## goldenblonde

Gabs007 said:


> I had that recently when i sold shoes to somebody in Belgium, it might mean that DHL has a delay


Thanks Gabs  Yes, it was just a delay in updating - apparently it's with the courier now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> That is good to hear!
> In the past there were very questionable pics uploaded.
> My last purchase that got canceled (Gucci shoes) had three blurry pictures. You really could see much. I feel also at times it depends of the person who is handling it.
> 
> I agree DHL is million times better than UPS, at least here in Germany. But I was not given a choice. Not clear to me how this works.



From what I bought and sold, it depends on the countries the seller and buyer are in, for example, I am in the UK, if I sell to France or Italy, it is UPS, if I sell to Belgium or Poland, it is DHL, I bought something from Germany and it was sent to me with DHL. I think they are having certain country deals with the delivery companies? I guess UPS offers them a better deal on some countries? UPS here is OK now, but we had a driver for a while who never even attempted delivery and you had to go to the depot to pick things up. My mom lives in Germany, she usually sends me parcels by DHL, they managed to lose one last year, pretended my address doesn't exist (funny, since I think I know I live here and have for a while) and it was returned to her, allegedly - the parcel was never to be seen, she tried to claim but it went nowhere...


----------



## Gabs007

goldenblonde said:


> Thanks Gabs  Yes, it was just a delay in updating - apparently it's with the courier now. Fingers crossed!



I had the same reaction when I saw "on hold" and the buyer, we were chatting since I texted her as soon as DHL picked up, we were worried that they might open the box and not repack properly (I used a ton of bubble wrap and tissue paper to make sure they weren't scratched) but it was just a delay, I assume one of the trucks was too full or late?


----------



## starrysky7

I am getting a banner ad on top of the website saying "0% commission on your first listing" even when I'm logged in. There is no further explanation, does anyone else see that? That would be amazing for one more expensive item...

ETA it's for first time sellers and item must be under 300 euros.


----------



## Gabs007

starrysky7 said:


> I am getting a banner ad on top of the website saying "0% commission on your first listing" even when I'm logged in. There is no further explanation, does anyone else see that? That would be amazing for one more expensive item...
> 
> ETA it's for first time sellers and item must be under 300 euros.



Not getting that, but the page seems to have hickups all the time, the only problem is that while it is bad, most other sites are even worse.


----------



## starrysky7

That is so true, the website is horrible but there's not much else really...


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I am almost losing the will to live... Sold a few items, but have some people sending private messages, err, why would I sell an Etro silk dress for 30? Also a brand new Emillio Pucci dress, apparently maximum worth 50 and I should check for how much they go for on VC, errr for a hell lot more, if you check the profile of the people sending the crazy offers, they have no number, meaning they have never sold or bought a thing. Time wasters


I feel you...lol.. I posted a LV inclusion hair clip for sale and my messages were exploding with people offering between 30 and 50 % of the requested price. One actually and politely told me, after refusing her low offer, to contact her later to negotiate since the item wouldn’t sell for that price. I sold it in less that half day ...
Im up for having an open channel to ask and get more details on an item since it would help me to make a decision on purchasing, but indeed many has taken it as an open door for hassle.  Many seem time wasters,  others are just trying to push their luck While a short percentage are really interested on the item.
in another platform, the number of people pushing and harassing for an item was so strong that I ended up removing it and just placing it back a month later.
BTW, have you ever experience plagiarism? I usually write long and detailed description of my items, including some advice on how to wear it.  Yesterday, a friend of mine told me that a similar sweater I had for sale, has been posted with identical description, down to the advice, size and details, that she felt compelled  to ask the vendor about it ...


----------



## SapCar

starrysky7 said:


> I am getting a banner ad on top of the website saying "0% commission on your first listing" even when I'm logged in. There is no further explanation, does anyone else see that? That would be amazing for one more expensive item...
> 
> ETA it's for first time sellers and item must be under 300 euros.


 No, Im not getting it, just the one asking to list your items for a chance of a cupon..


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> I feel you...lol.. I posted a LV inclusion hair clip for sale and my messages were exploding with people offering between 30 and 50 % of the requested price. One actually and politely told me, after refusing her low offer, to contact her later to negotiate since the item wouldn’t sell for that price. I sold it in less that half day ...
> Im up for having an open channel to ask and get more details on an item since it would help me to make a decision on purchasing, but indeed many has taken it as an open door for hassle.  Many seem time wasters,  others are just trying to push their luck While a short percentage are really interested on the item.
> in another platform, the number of people pushing and harassing for an item was so strong that I ended up removing it and just placing it back a month later.
> BTW, have you ever experience plagiarism? I usually write long and detailed description of my items, including some advice on how to wear it.  Yesterday, a friend of mine told me that a similar sweater I had for sale, has been posted with identical description, down to the advice, size and details, that she felt compelled  to ask the vendor about it ...



I worked in journalism and now in PR, plagiarism is something that happens all the time...

I really do not like VC, but the other option is Rebelle, and that is just the pits, they are dishonest, lying through their teeth, claiming to find a flaw and keep the item so they can sell it and charge you more, HEWI is semi OK, with Videdressing you spent a fortune on sending (getting a fraction of the postage costs back) the "buyers often only want to wear it to an event and send it back soiled and you have hell on wheels with them doing anything. Currently having an issue with a parcel that arrived damaged after the buyer decided it didn't fit (yes, reading measurements is too much to ask) and they claim I should have refused, errr, Covid - not a chance, the parcel is left at your doorstep, they ring the bell and drive off once you open the door. One site in Poland, they will not confirm receipt, they will not reply to messages... There is JoliCloset, but the site has little traffic and people making offers are just time wasters, or kids being bored and the software worries me a lot. So I guess I am stuck with VC for the moment, I am always hoping something better comes along


----------



## mellecyn

in the past couple of months I bought on VC a pair of Prada socks, a vintage YSL blazer, a pair of Gianvito Rossi pumps, and I need to stop 
eventhough I have my eyes on some silk blouses....I have been really happy to buy second hand at a fraction of the new price very special items.
It´s been fine. Only one experience where after accepting my offer the seller decided she didnt want to sell afterall. I get that it´s not easy being a seller...
Some are very good at creating a sense of urgency/scarcity, answering all measurements questions...and some don´t bother giving any measurements or answering any question at all.


----------



## Gabs007

mellecyn said:


> It´s been fine. Only one experience where after accepting my offer the seller decided she didnt want to sell afterall. I get that it´s not easy being a seller...
> Some are very good at creating a sense of urgency/scarcity, answering all measurements questions...and some don´t bother giving any measurements or answering any question at all.



Could be that the item got damaged? Also I noticed that notifications don't always come, you don't get the email that somebody asked a question or that an item was sold, etc


----------



## Greenredapple

So far everything has been good.

I recently sold a bag in a price that I listed. I had to hold my ground and I am glad that I did. I knew that the asking price was already low and still users would to try to lower the price even lower. Switched the make an offer off like other users here have advised. That has done wonders. 

Bought a Comme des Garçons wool skirt yesterday. Despite the make an offer option, I opted not to use it. It was only 90€ after all. I hope it will arrive in a condition as described in the listing.


----------



## Greenredapple

People go to vestiaire for secondhand bargains and I think that's great.  I do that too. I guess my problem is that some people will go there thinking that the prices are too high as it is and would try to haggle the prices down. While some sellers may have unrealistic expectations regarding the resell value, I would say most of the asking prices are more than decent. I mean I don't think one should expect to have, lets say a good condition Dior dress for 100€.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> So far everything has been good.
> 
> I recently sold a bag in a price that I listed. I had to hold my ground and I am glad that I did. I knew that the asking price was already low and still users would to try to lower the price even lower. Switched the make an offer off like other users here have advised. That has done wonders.
> 
> Bought a Comme des Garçons wool skirt yesterday. Despite the make an offer option, I opted not to use it. It was only 90€ after all. I hope it will arrive in a condition as described in the listing.



I am like you, if an item is listed for a good price, I buy it, I hate that haggling and trying to get something for nothing, if I can't afford it, I can't afford it... Funny thing is, I have a dress up that I never wore, quite cheap, same price range as Dior, but people are trying to get it for less than a H&M dress, it is still available in the stores, bought it this year before Covid really hit and then couldn't take it back as I was sick myself and traveling 2 hours for a return seemed outrageous. Brand new with all tags, retails still for 2400 and they think I am selling it for 50? I rather shred it. I think I got it on for 150, which is a really good price, given brand and condition (new with tags and tag shows retail price) and one argued that she can get several dresses from Primark (yup, she said Primark) for that price, I couldn't stop myself and replied "I think you should!"


----------



## missfaraday

Hi ladies, glad I’ve found this thread as I am really concerned and disappointed about the new payment system that Vestiaire Collective has put in place, since they have removed the “Wallet” for sellers. I’ve got the “Expert seller” badge as I sell a lot and always send my items in 24 hours or less, 100% compliant. But this badge serves to nothing. They have removed the Wallet and this means you will get paid once the item has been sent to buyer, AND not immediately, but the following Wednesday. That’s insane! They play with our money.
I will supposedly be paid next Wednesday for a Bottega Veneta bag that I sold last week, and I have three more bags sold that are on their way via UPS to their offices... I am super worried that the changes they are making on their website will somehow affect payments, I just cannot sleep. It’s a lot of money.
I was just wondering if any of you has recently been paid through the new system, without the Wallet option? How has it gone? Is it fast or does it take more time? All comments and experience will be highly appreciated, as I am really worried about this new payment system they have just implemented


----------



## Gabs007

missfaraday said:


> Hi ladies, glad I’ve found this thread as I am really concerned and disappointed about the new payment system that Vestiaire Collective has put in place, since they have removed the “Wallet” for sellers. I’ve got the “Expert seller” badge as I sell a lot and always send my items in 24 hours or less, 100% compliant. But this badge serves to nothing. They have removed the Wallet and this means you will get paid once the item has been sent to buyer, AND not immediately, but the following Wednesday. That’s insane! They play with our money.
> I will supposedly be paid next Wednesday for a Bottega Veneta bag that I sold last week, and I have three more bags sold that are on their way via UPS to their offices... I am super worried that the changes they are making on their website will somehow affect payments, I just cannot sleep. It’s a lot of money.
> I was just wondering if any of you has recently been paid through the new system, without the Wallet option? How has it gone? Is it fast or does it take more time? All comments and experience will be highly appreciated, as I am really worried about this new payment system they have just implemented



i’m not sure I know what you mean, the payment system was always that you get paid after they have sent it to the buyer, usually the same day or one day after it passes inspection, if you got the expert badge you must have had at least 5 successful sales in the last 6 months and know how it works. Their payment system isn’t new, I seem to remember that a few years ago they paid every 2 weeks and their wallet was for keeping money from sales in sort of a virtual wallet, that you could then use for purchasing items. I always preferred to pay with a CC, just in case something went wrong.

Compared to how it used to work, it’s pretty fast, I don’t recall that they ever paid immediately, there was always payment on a certain day of the week, understandable because it makes the admin easier. I’m just totally confused where that’s new. The wallet was phased out quite a while ago, possibly for security reasons? I’m not aware that they ever paid immediately.

The badge just shows buyers that you sell a lot and are a reliable seller, it has nothing to do with payments, since you got the badge, this really shouldn’t be new to you.


----------



## missfaraday

Gabs007 said:


> i’m not sure I know what you mean, the payment system was always that you get paid after they have sent it to the buyer, usually the same day or one day after it passes inspection, if you got the expert badge you must have had at least 5 successful sales in the last 6 months and know how it works. Their payment system isn’t new, I seem to remember that a few years ago they paid every 2 weeks and their wallet was for keeping money from sales in sort of a virtual wallet, that you could then use for purchasing items. I always preferred to pay with a CC, just in case something went wrong.
> 
> Compared to how it used to work, it’s pretty fast, I don’t recall that they ever paid immediately, there was always payment on a certain day of the week, understandable because it makes the admin easier. I’m just totally confused where that’s new. The wallet was phased out quite a while ago, possibly for security reasons? I’m not aware that they ever paid immediately.
> 
> The badge just shows buyers that you sell a lot and are a reliable seller, it has nothing to do with payments, since you got the badge, this really shouldn’t be new to you.


Ok, then I guess this change in the payment system to sellers must be something happening only in Spain. Sorry to have bothered you! I have contacted the Finance team of Vestiaire Co to clarify. Thanks and have a lovely day!


----------



## Gabs007

missfaraday said:


> Ok, then I guess this change in the payment system to sellers must be something happening only in Spain. Sorry to have bothered you! I have contacted the Finance team of Vestiaire Co to clarify. Thanks and have a lovely day!



Were you previously paid before they sent it to the buyer? Because as long as I can remember it was always after it has been sent to the buyer (usually 1 day after it is through authentication and inspection), in the past authentication could take ages, but they seem to have sorted that out.


----------



## missfaraday

Gabs007 said:


> Were you previously paid before they sent it to the buyer? Because as long as I can remember it was always after it has been sent to the buyer (usually 1 day after it is through authentication and inspection), in the past authentication could take ages, but they seem to have sorted that out.


Yes. The moment they confirmed the article was compliant, the money was on the Wallet (in maximum 24 hours) and you could order a transfer to your bank account. You didn’t have to wait until the next Wednesday. I have sold more than 20 items in the past month and I’ve been selling at VC for 7 years now. Just wanted to know if somebody had any experience with the new payment system. But again, sorry, I live in Spain and maybe there are different rules for each country. 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Gabs007

missfaraday said:


> Yes. The moment they confirmed the article was compliant, the money was on the Wallet (in maximum 24 hours) and you could order a transfer to your bank account. You didn’t have to wait until the next Wednesday. I have sold more than 20 items in the past month and I’ve been selling at VC for 7 years now. Just wanted to know if somebody had any experience with the new payment system. But again, sorry, I live in Spain and maybe there are different rules for each country.
> Thanks anyway!



Actually you seem to have had really different rules then, in the rest of Europe and I think in the US (from what friends told me) it was always after they sent it to the buyer. I recall about 3 or 4 years ago, they only paid out twice a month, then changed with the new site to weekly, also dropped the commission considerably. Maybe they are streamlining it a bit and make it the same in every country to avoid confusion?
As for worrying, seriously one thing that I can say about VC (and I do have a ton of issues with them) is that they do pay out faithfully, never had an issue with that, so I don't think you need to worry.

Btw congrats on selling so much in a month, you might want to be careful though, I sold quite a few expensive items in the past and got stung with French tax. Sales for more than 5K and they will charge you


----------



## missfaraday

Gabs007 said:


> Actually you seem to have had really different rules then, in the rest of Europe and I think in the US (from what friends told me) it was always after they sent it to the buyer. I recall about 3 or 4 years ago, they only paid out twice a month, then changed with the new site to weekly, also dropped the commission considerably. Maybe they are streamlining it a bit and make it the same in every country to avoid confusion?
> As for worrying, seriously one thing that I can say about VC (and I do have a ton of issues with them) is that they do pay out faithfully, never had an issue with that, so I don't think you need to worry.
> 
> Btw congrats on selling so much in a month, you might want to be careful though, I sold quite a few expensive items in the past and got stung with French tax. Sales for more than 5K and they will charge you


Thank you so much for your advice .


----------



## maryg1

has anyone ever used lampoo?
It looks like a new consignment site bases in Italy


----------



## Gabs007

maryg1 said:


> has anyone ever used lampoo?
> It looks like a new consignment site bases in Italy



Nope, never heard about it, but a new one would be nice, the steady emails the day after you listed something to drop your price from VC are really doing my head in. I just checked out their terms and conditions, heck no, massive percentage, then you have to send them the product, which means they can literally force you to sell for next to nothing and you can't list it anywhere else.


----------



## SapCar

missfaraday said:


> Ok, then I guess this change in the payment system to sellers must be something happening only in Spain. Sorry to have bothered you! I have contacted the Finance team of Vestiaire Co to clarify. Thanks and have a lovely day!


 Yes, it is part of the VC plan to be more effective. They Have the following information in their Q&A part:

_“As of 20th October, the Wallet service is no longer available on Vestiaire Collective. If you had a positive balance in your Wallet at that time, don’t worry - we can transfer the balance directly to your bank account. Read on to find out how that will happen. “_

Also they have instructions on how to proceed. It surprises me that you, as a customer, were not informed properly about the changes. I hope by now they have responded to your queries.


----------



## Gabs007

Sometimes VC is hilarious, I sold my Fendi boots from last season, I think I had them listed for 300 or so, within minutes of them going live I got messages from other users to lower my price, much too high, I should charge 100 (in their dreams) one was really aggressively posting under the item, so I replied sweetly "I think I am charging not enough, thank you for making me aware of it, I will cancel and relist" withing seconds they sold, got the message today they went through the compliance test, some people still post that they would be willing to stretch to 120...


----------



## SapCar

Has anyone received a pop up message from VC saying that your items have been selected for their Anniversary sale, where all prices will drop, asking you to make sure all items in your listing are available? 
if they are going to drop all prices, that also means that you will receive less? Or will they respect the amount you will get? How can they drop prices without consent from the seller?
Any advice is really welcomed!


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Has anyone received a pop up message from VC saying that your items have been selected for their Anniversary sale, where all prices will drop, asking you to make sure all items in your listing are available?
> if they are going to drop all prices, that also means that you will receive less? Or will they respect the amount you will get? How can they drop prices without consent from the seller?
> Any advice is really welcomed!



I think you need to sign in for that, they sent me an email that I have been selected (like possibly everybody else) for their Anniversary Sale and to take part I need to drop the prices by at least 10% - I decided it is an invitation and I don't need to attend...


----------



## SapCar

Gabs007 said:


> I think you need to sign in for that, they sent me an email that I have been selected (like possibly everybody else) for their Anniversary Sale and to take part I need to drop the prices by at least 10% - I decided it is an invitation and I don't need to attend...


Thank you so much for the information! No email so far, only the pop up. Yes, I dont think I would like to attend that party either  
To be honest, I do believe all my items are fairly priced, especially noting their quality and condition. I would  probably feel compelled to collaborate if they don't affect the received amount but I don’t think they will reduce their commission.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Thank you so much for the information! No email so far, only the pop up. Yes, I dont think I would like to attend that party either
> To be honest, I do believe all my items are fairly priced, especially noting their quality and condition. I would  probably feel compelled to collaborate if they don't affect the received amount but I don’t think they will reduce their commission.



Tbh while their steady pressure to sell for totally ridiculous prices and the inconsistency of their compliance checks annoys the hell out of me, so far they were quite fair and never made sellers pay for their promotions or such, quite unlike the Hamburg rip offs Rebelle, where they basically tell you if you sell an item for x amount, you get that much, then you get much less because the scavenging lot unloads the cost of their promotion on the seller. It is a shame because 3 years ago Rebelle was really good, now they have gone down the drain and I avoid them like the plague, but then all their staff are wannabe models who also model their Youtube promotional videos and they spent a fortune on advertising


----------



## Cassandra Copeland

I'm eyeballing a LV Lockme Day Calf Leather Tote on *Vestiaire Collective*.  Is this site a reputable?  I don't know much about it and have never used it before.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## SapCar

Cassandra Copeland said:


> I'm eyeballing a LV Lockme Day Calf Leather Tote on *Vestiaire Collective*.  Is this site a reputable?  I don't know much about it and have never used it before.
> 
> Thank you for any input.


Hi, so far it has worked well with me. They do have their authentication process, which is good, but sometimes could be a hit and miss.

My experience overall has been great, therefore  I  have decide to place some of my own items for sale.  

Up to now, all has been working well and any problem has been dealt promptly.

 Hopefully you will enjoy that bag very soon.


----------



## Gabs007

SapCar said:


> Hi, so far it has worked well with me. They do have their authentication process, which is good, but sometimes could be a hit and miss.
> 
> My experience overall has been great, therefore  I  have decide to place some of my own items for sale.
> 
> Up to now, all has been working well and any problem has been dealt promptly.
> 
> Hopefully you will enjoy that bag very soon.



I think they have really smoothed out the process a lot, I considerably emptied my wardrobe and forced hubby to make an account as I have almost reached the 5K before they charge you taxes.


----------



## Gabs007

Cassandra Copeland said:


> I'm eyeballing a LV Lockme Day Calf Leather Tote on *Vestiaire Collective*.  Is this site a reputable?  I don't know much about it and have never used it before.
> 
> Thank you for any input.



I would ask the seller as many questions as possible about the item, sometimes they forget they have something listed or sold it somewhere else, so always best to check, also with the current lock downs, they might have the item with parents or at a friend's place and possibly can't get to it in time.


----------



## Ruby C

Apologies if there is already a thread or it is in the wrong place..... It has been sometime since I have posted on here!!

I am looking at potentially purchasing a bag from Vestiaire Collective but the reviews I have seen have been a little hit and miss - particularly regarding Mulberry.

Has anyone had any experience with them? I will be using their 'authenticated by experts' service but still a little uncertain.  I have seen some reviews from buyers that have said their items are fake even after review...

I have only ever purchased via Mulberry direct so feel like Vestiaire may be a good half way house (rather then jumping straight to ebay!) 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rockdiva

I've had mixed experiences with buying, not due to fakes, but due to condition not being as described. Last year I got an Alexa from Hong Kong that I had to raise a dispute with PayPal to return/get a refund - there was a lot of oxidation around the hardware that wasn't described. I returned it for a second inspection by VC, VC sent it back to me "as described" and then I raised the dispute (Paypal covered the second return). Around 5 years ago I got a Bayswater from there that was perfect.

Non-Mulberry items I've bought also: Philip Lim boots that were perfect, and a Topshop Unique dress that had been terribly altered, which VC refunded me for with no hassle when I sent it back. Good experience selling on there.

My recommendation is do a lot of due diligence and try and get answers to specific questions you have from the seller.


----------



## Ruby C

rockdiva said:


> I've had mixed experiences with buying, not due to fakes, but due to condition not being as described. Last year I got an Alexa from Hong Kong that I had to raise a dispute with PayPal to return/get a refund - there was a lot of oxidation around the hardware that wasn't described. I returned it for a second inspection by VC, VC sent it back to me "as described" and then I raised the dispute (Paypal covered the second return). Around 5 years ago I got a Bayswater from there that was perfect.
> 
> Non-Mulberry items I've bought also: Philip Lim boots that were perfect, and a Topshop Unique dress that had been terribly altered, which VC refunded me for with no hassle when I sent it back. Good experience selling on there.
> 
> My recommendation is do a lot of due diligence and try and get answers to specific questions you have from the seller.



Thanks for this - it is helpful.  The images seem fairly accurate (i hope!) so I guess as long as it matches, fingers crossed it should be ok!


----------



## Saz93

Ruby C said:


> Apologies if there is already a thread or it is in the wrong place..... It has been sometime since I have posted on here!!
> 
> I am looking at potentially purchasing a bag from Vestiaire Collective but the reviews I have seen have been a little hit and miss - particularly regarding Mulberry.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with them? I will be using their 'authenticated by experts' service but still a little uncertain.  I have seen some reviews from buyers that have said their items are fake even after review...
> 
> I have only ever purchased via Mulberry direct so feel like Vestiaire may be a good half way house (rather then jumping straight to ebay!)
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I recently bought an LV backpack from there and honestly could not be more pleased.
As others have said you just need to do your research and ask for more pictures from the seller if there aren’t sufficient on there. I believe some lovely members on this forum will also help authenticate items if you ask nicely  
Have a look at recently sold items to check that the price you’re paying is about right for the item and its condition.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

My experience was really bad and devastating. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Petit Malle which was described as “like new” and having no scratches. However the gold hardware on the front of the bag as well as strap had badly tarnished into a blackish colour in visible parts. The leather and hardware also had scratches. Whilst the customer service as very prompt in their response, they refused to allow a return saying that the item matched the seller’s description. I am not sure how badly tarnished hardware is consistent with a description that says “like new”? The bag was not cheap and I paid thousands for what I thought was a bag which looks new but the tarnished hardware really looks bad and they refuse to give me a refund. Given my personal experience I would not trust their authentication process at all.


----------



## jmc3007

A.R.M.Y said:


> My experience was really bad and devastating. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Petit Malle which was described as “like new” and having no scratches. However the gold hardware on the front of the bag as well as strap had badly tarnished into a blackish colour in visible parts. The leather and hardware also had scratches. Whilst the customer service as very prompt in their response, they refused to allow a return saying that the item matched the seller’s description. I am not sure how badly tarnished hardware is consistent with a description that says “like new”? The bag was not cheap and I paid thousands for what I thought was a bag which looks new but the tarnished hardware really looks bad and they refuse to give me a refund. Given my personal experience I would not trust their authentication process at all.


I'm very sorry to hear about your experience, I hope you had paid with PayPal, if so you can initiate a claim with PP and force VC to accept the return for refund. even with a credit card you can request the bank to charge back.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

jmc3007 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your experience, I hope you had paid with PayPal, if so you can initiate a claim with PP and force VC to accept the return for refund. even with a credit card you can request the bank to charge back.


Thank you for your kind words. I did actually pay with PayPal. I will write to them now. Thank you for pointing that out! That is very helpful.


----------



## jmc3007

if you're not familiar with the process, log into PP, click on Resolution section and open a claim. defo include pics etc. VC will take it back.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

jmc3007 said:


> if you're not familiar with the process, log into PP, click on Resolution section and open a claim. defo include pics etc. VC will take it back.



Thank you! I really appreciate your help ❤️


----------



## nicole.li

I've got a similar real bad experience with Vestiaire Collective. Bag with scratches and very troublesome return process. Never buying again there.


----------



## scivolare

Well as a seller I am mega annoyed. I listed an item about 6 weeks ago. They gave me the option to offer a temporary discount as a part of the birthday sale, which I was willing to do.

I even got an email confirmation I was signing up to do so. Sale starts, and my item isn’t included. I reach out via chat and they tell me someone will follow up AFTER the sale is over. I try emailing directly with an email I found through google and I got a response that the email address was no longer active and to go through the chat.

Sign on yesterday (5 days later) and my item is now marked down after the sale is over. Having never heard back I log onto the chat PISSED and they say they can’t help me, can only escalate to the department I never heard back from last time. When I say I want immediate assistance because they never responded last time they go dead silent. Finally I say I’m going to remove the item, they assure me they will restore the original price and end the Chat before I can say anything else. That was 24 hours ago, and I logged in and checked and my item still is discounted. So I removed it from sale and told them it’s because their CS is abysmal.

I doubt they will care but I won’t be using them going forward.


----------



## ynnussyad

Hi everyone!
Just came to complain about Vestiaire. Just had my first experience as a seller, and their charge of 25% in the bracket I was selling for is ridiculous. How can a website charge this much for a person to sell their beloved items? I just had to cancel the sale I just did because they wanted an additional €40 for me to ship my item away as it isn’t covered, and after thinking it through I saw no other choice. I’m willing to sell the bags I don’t use, but when almost 1/3 of it goes away as a fee to the website doing literally nothing. Just had to get this frustration out!


----------



## bagdabaggies

I have mixed feelings about VC in general. I suppose this is an update to the last comment I posted here.

After looking at the past few years of being on VC as a buyer and now a seller:

As a buyer - 


I prefer using VC on the app, for some reason on my web browser I have to open another window when I log into VC. Every time. Its frustrating. Also happens when I try to go on to other parts of the website. I feel like the website experience has become worst in the recent year. 
There's a new issue where you see the listed item being there but if you go through its sold already. Its becoming more common place and its such a timewaster. Its even worst when its already sold a few weeks to months and its still listed.
Buying from sellers is still a mixed bag for me. It could go either way. There's some weird sellers that will entertain you and go through the process of transaction but never send the sold item! It has happened a few times already. VC needs to fix this problem since I notice some may probably use this as an opportunity to build up their trusted seller recommendation.  Every single time I always get blindsided when the seller just plain don't send the item in the end. Why sell it in the first place?
Their search engine still sucks. I'm sure anyone who has typed the correct exact words will show you the opposite brand. I don't think I found anything I was looking for using it. I always have to sift through pages. To add to that, there are listings that always glitch out. When you find that item you're looking for it doesn't even exist.
I kinda wished VC still had that 30 day shipping wait thing previously. I honestly feel like especially now its either gonna be an item will be sent through or the seller will go mia but still upload new listings, but not send you the sold item. Even with the new waiting times the experience is still the same.
The only pros would be the shipping I suppose haha. Its reliable and quick even now. And some good bargains but those don't stay for too long.
Customer service is so so. You'll be just glad someone sorted the problem. Which is such a low bar. Thankfully I don't have much dealings, phew.

As a seller -


I don't know who's monitoring their approval list of pricing but I had to change the price to the right one sometimes since VC wanted me to sell my GDC or VGC items for pennies. As if VC.
Some buyers are lazy. You give them the information already and they still ask for the same thing. I find it funny but of course that's why copy and paste is there.
There should be a similar rule from ebay when the buyer is committed to buy the item. I've had many time wasters send an offer. I accept it but they don't finish the transaction. Why bother you know? It sounds blunt but I think its different when you're inquiring about an item if the seller did not disclose other details on their listing.
The prepaid shipping label is a mess. I had to call UPS due the fact somehow UPS won't go forward with the prepaid shipping label that was given by VC to me even though its the correct one. I can't imagine if other sellers have the same issue too.
Overall the only things that's keeping me from the website is somewhat the curated items. Also the shipping is good. I still prefer it to the other similar sites since most of the stuff I find is based in EU which where I'm at. Aside from those VC needs to fix their UI since its glitchy sometimes with pages not loading properly or whatnot.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I sold an item via Vestiaire. Worst decision ever. 
They claimed they paid me for an item, but still after weeks didn’t receive anything, they paid the wrong person and blamed me that it was my fault. The whole thing took months to resolve, and in the end all I got was a voucher with lots of terms attached to it. I tried to argue against it, but they would not budge. I then realized there were so many seller issues. Wish I had read the reviews properly before selling through them. 
Vestiaire has become too big in Europe, we don’t have any other preloved sites or consignment stores to buy or sell items too. I wish there was more competition in the preloved market to reduce the commission / seller fees.


----------



## Garfunkel

Lots of selling nightmares in this thread...  I am nervously waiting on a very expensive[to me] item.  Should I be concerned?  I was quite shocked at the import duty and almost walked from the deal but am pretty emotionally attached to this for my wife at this point.  It is in the authentication process now in Hong Kong.


----------



## bagaholic_10

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering if anyone has bought from, or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?
> Thanks!



So far so good, prices are not too bad and if its not authentic upon checking at HQ the funds are returned


----------



## SapCar

nicole.li said:


> I've got a similar real bad experience with Vestiaire Collective. Bag with scratches and very troublesome return process. Never buying again there.


Im very sorry you had such a bad experience, it is not nice to find out that the item you were eagerly expecting is in bad shape and then you have to do a lot of paperwork to get it returned and refunded.

I have to admit that for me, the experience selling and buying has been so far more positive, although with some bumps.

I recently bought a Fendi baguette in very good condition, which passed with flying colors the authentication and verification process. When the bag arrived I couldn’t believe my eyes: it was stained in many parts, scratches on the patent closure, worn out spots in the fabric of the body, and above all, dirty as hell...in no way or universe this bag could be considered in “Very Good Condition”. 

Immediately I reported the issue, with so many details and pictures of most defects. I cleared stated their own terms and conditions for the sale and their own classification of the item conditions. In less than 24 hours they invited me to return the bag for a second inspection and on the next day they confirmed my claim and reimbursed the money. This is the second time I had to reach out for a non compliant item, and in both cases they were diligent.

Nevertheless, this experience also shows that their authentication process is far from perfect, so never hesitate to open a complain, especially if you can recite back their own regulations, showing them proof that those were not listed/ visible in the description or not in accordance with their own classification.

Additionally, take the advise given above on preferring payments via Paypal so you have a back up alternative to solve the dispute.


----------



## doni

Commenting on the shipping options in case this is useful for anyone.

I have sold a few items in VC and the shipping was always with DHL (I am in Germany). Last time, there was only a UPS label. I was shipping an Hermes bag of some value, but at the (far away) UPS drop off point they would not give me a proof of deposit. Obviously, I was not going to leave a parcel worth thousands of euro in some kiosk without any proof I had done so, so took it back home. I had to arrange for a pick up and the whole process was quite a pain, plus they don‘t give you a precise pick up time.

With DHL it is very easy. In Germany there are many drop off points, one is outside my door, very frequent picking up times and you get a receipt for depositing the parcel with a tracking number. Or you can go to the post office if you prefer.

So now I sold a couple other items and was not happy to receive the UPS labels again. I contacted customer service through the chat (which doesn’t work badly I have to say), and they have now sent me DHL labels by email.
Why don’t they give this option if they are still working with DHL, I don‘t know. But for everyone in the same situation, do know that you can ask for DHL labels.


----------



## fashion_victim9

VC keeps refusing my items "Unfortunately, your listing could not be published because the photos are not original (photo coming from the internet not accepted)". I never ever use stock pictures, I make good clear high resolution pictures on white background, investing in equipment to make them look professional. so they think they are too good to be truth. so insulting. they sometimes refuse one or 2, or sometimes just remove some pictures they think not original. today they refused all of my 13 listings. support representative told I have to relist them later when they "fix this issue". I spent 2 hours listing them. I'm done with VC. the worst selling experience in comparison to all others that I use.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> VC keeps refusing my items "Unfortunately, your listing could not be published because the photos are not original (photo coming from the internet not accepted)". I never ever use stock pictures, I make good clear high resolution pictures on white background, investing in equipment to make them look professional. so they think they are too good to be truth. so insulting. they sometimes refuse one or 2, or sometimes just remove some pictures they think not original. today they refused all of my 13 listings. support representative told I have to relist them later when they "fix this issue". I spent 2 hours listing them. I'm done with VC. the worst selling experience in comparison to all others that I use.


Oh my, the exact same thing happened to me today! It was the second time they refused to list this item, and none of the issues they state are the case with the photos of the item. I used a completely new set of photos for the 2nd attempt (all photos are obviously my own in both cases). Chat CS was also not helpful for me.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> VC keeps refusing my items "Unfortunately, your listing could not be published because the photos are not original (photo coming from the internet not accepted)". I never ever use stock pictures, I make good clear high resolution pictures on white background, investing in equipment to make them look professional. so they think they are too good to be truth. so insulting. they sometimes refuse one or 2, or sometimes just remove some pictures they think not original. today they refused all of my 13 listings. support representative told I have to relist them later when they "fix this issue". I spent 2 hours listing them. I'm done with VC. the worst selling experience in comparison to all others that I use.


In my case, my photos are very amateur, so I don’t think that’s the reason they are rejecting yours. I have no idea what’s going on.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my, the exact same thing happened to me today! It was the second time they refused to list this item, and none of the issues they state are the case with the photos of the item. I used a completely new set of photos for the 2nd attempt (all photos are obviously my own in both cases). Chat CS was also not helpful for me.


my pictures do remind stock pictures, as these are the shoes on white background, and they refuse some of the listings from time to time. but not all of them like today


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> my pictures do remind stock pictures, as these are the shoes on white background, and they refuse some of the listings from time to time. but not all of them like today


It’s so frustrating because it takes so long to list an item on their clunky site!


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> my pictures do remind stock pictures, as these are the shoes on white background, and they refuse some of the listings from time to time. but not all of them like today



I had the same happening with something where the pictures were obviously taken by myself, 4 times, they always claimed that I am using photos from the internet, I went nuts and took the pictures on different backgrounds, even made a little note I pinned up on the side and said "taken by me, check) same thing, over and over again. I complained, it finally went up.
But I was just talking with 2 friends, one sold something on the 25th, it was delivered on the 30th, no sign of anything wrong but she didn't get the payment note yesterday, today she gets an SMS (9 days after it was delivered) that the buyer sends it back to her, she said on her account it is still "to be paid on the 9th" - if that is how they are handling it, that somebody can order, wear it for a week and then sends it back without any indication that anything was wrong, I am out, I am not having a "borrow my stuff for free" service, somebody else said they rejected the classic Burberry scarf she was putting on for "Doesn't meet criteria" and a bunch of things where she had clear pictures as usual they demanded that the pictures are retaken and they are waiting there now for over a week!

It seems like they want to send people to other websites????


----------



## Gabs007

bagdabaggies said:


> I have mixed feelings about VC in general. I suppose this is an update to the last comment I posted here.
> 
> After looking at the past few years of being on VC as a buyer and now a seller:
> 
> As a buyer -
> 
> 
> I prefer using VC on the app, for some reason on my web browser I have to open another window when I log into VC. Every time. Its frustrating. Also happens when I try to go on to other parts of the website. I feel like the website experience has become worst in the recent year.
> There's a new issue where you see the listed item being there but if you go through its sold already. Its becoming more common place and its such a timewaster. Its even worst when its already sold a few weeks to months and its still listed.
> Buying from sellers is still a mixed bag for me. It could go either way. There's some weird sellers that will entertain you and go through the process of transaction but never send the sold item! It has happened a few times already. VC needs to fix this problem since I notice some may probably use this as an opportunity to build up their trusted seller recommendation.  Every single time I always get blindsided when the seller just plain don't send the item in the end. Why sell it in the first place?
> Their search engine still sucks. I'm sure anyone who has typed the correct exact words will show you the opposite brand. I don't think I found anything I was looking for using it. I always have to sift through pages. To add to that, there are listings that always glitch out. When you find that item you're looking for it doesn't even exist.
> I kinda wished VC still had that 30 day shipping wait thing previously. I honestly feel like especially now its either gonna be an item will be sent through or the seller will go mia but still upload new listings, but not send you the sold item. Even with the new waiting times the experience is still the same.
> The only pros would be the shipping I suppose haha. Its reliable and quick even now. And some good bargains but those don't stay for too long.
> Customer service is so so. You'll be just glad someone sorted the problem. Which is such a low bar. Thankfully I don't have much dealings, phew.
> 
> As a seller -
> 
> 
> I don't know who's monitoring their approval list of pricing but I had to change the price to the right one sometimes since VC wanted me to sell my GDC or VGC items for pennies. As if VC.
> Some buyers are lazy. You give them the information already and they still ask for the same thing. I find it funny but of course that's why copy and paste is there.
> There should be a similar rule from ebay when the buyer is committed to buy the item. I've had many time wasters send an offer. I accept it but they don't finish the transaction. Why bother you know? It sounds blunt but I think its different when you're inquiring about an item if the seller did not disclose other details on their listing.
> The prepaid shipping label is a mess. I had to call UPS due the fact somehow UPS won't go forward with the prepaid shipping label that was given by VC to me even though its the correct one. I can't imagine if other sellers have the same issue too.
> Overall the only things that's keeping me from the website is somewhat the curated items. Also the shipping is good. I still prefer it to the other similar sites since most of the stuff I find is based in EU which where I'm at. Aside from those VC needs to fix their UI since its glitchy sometimes with pages not loading properly or whatnot.




For me the App tends to crash everything, crashed my iPad and then the iPhone, both needed to be completely reinstalled. I tend to switch offers off, as people don't follow through and it blocks it for others, plus you get totally absurd offers


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gabs007 said:


> I had the same happening with something where the pictures were obviously taken by myself, 4 times, they always claimed that I am using photos from the internet, I went nuts and took the pictures on different backgrounds, even made a little note I pinned up on the side and said "taken by me, check) same thing, over and over again. I complained, it finally went up.
> But I was just talking with 2 friends, one sold something on the 25th, it was delivered on the 30th, no sign of anything wrong but she didn't get the payment note yesterday, today she gets an SMS (9 days after it was delivered) that the buyer sends it back to her, she said on her account it is still "to be paid on the 9th" - if that is how they are handling it, that somebody can order, wear it for a week and then sends it back without any indication that anything was wrong, I am out, I am not having a "borrow my stuff for free" service, somebody else said they rejected the classic Burberry scarf she was putting on for "Doesn't meet criteria" and a bunch of things where she had clear pictures as usual they demanded that the pictures are retaken and they are waiting there now for over a week!
> 
> It seems like they want to send people to other websites????



they do everything to humiliate the seller. they force us to bargain by making absurd offers for the items, and don't appreciate our time spent on posting, deleting listings for no reason. several times they deleted my listings claiming it's counterfeit which wasn't a true. a couple of times I had to wait for my money for more than a month or even 2, as they had to "specify the buyer's address", and once they lost my package despite the fact that the status was delivered. every time I deal with them I feel like I stepped in the mud.


----------



## Gabs007

fashion_victim9 said:


> they do everything to humiliate the seller. they force us to bargain by making absurd offers for the items, and don't appreciate our time spent on posting, deleting listings for no reason. several times they deleted my listings claiming it's counterfeit which wasn't a true. a couple of times I had to wait for my money for more than a month or even 2, as they had to "specify the buyer's address", and once they lost my package despite the fact that the status was delivered. every time I deal with them I feel like I stepped in the mud.



You can lower your price by just 1 and it usually gets accepted, but some of the stuff is absurd and they have "groomed" a bunch of people who really try to get expensive items for nothing, even for items that you never wore. Mom usually sends me high end stuff that totally doesn't suit me or I can't wear (wool allergy) or simply do not suit my style or the cut doesn't do anything for my body, since I don't have the receipts but they are new with tags, I can't return and I know mom would be upset if I would try to return. If I put them up their price suggestions are ridiculous, so I usually put a brand new item that is still in the current catalogue up for about 1/4th of the retail, then you get hassled in DMs to sell it for 50 or less...

My friend who sold something just sent over the screen shots she took on her mobile and online of something being sold on the 25th, it is really totally unbelievable... Apparently yesterday it was due to be paid on the 9th, today it changed to the 16th, buyer had it since the 30th and then returned on the 9th no sign of any problem, it seemed like the person just wanted to wear it and then return...


----------



## Gabs007

Update, friend called me, she got the parcel, opened it and had a severe asthma attack (she is also asthmatic, we met through an online support group and found out we live about 10 minutes away from each other) as it was soaked in perfume, she said her sister carried the parcel into the garage, aired, she was using her inhaler heavily, had to air, once she was semi recovered contacted VC via chat, the buyer had apparently claimed stains, they showed her, looks like he brushed the silk the other way as her sister photographed the spot and examined, no sign of any stain, but in the back a minimally darker patch you could barely see but that when her sister touched it, her fingers came away reeking of perfume and that is was one of the very strong musky ones. The jacket was also stuffed into a tiny pharmaceutical box, totally crumbled and not even taped close. She said once she complained to chat, they said they will send her a label and examine it, apparently some people use water spray to report a stain (in the pictures it will look like a stain) wear it and then return as the buyer can report within 72 hours but has longer to return... This direct shipping is really not without risks


----------



## nakuru382

Hello! It is my first time posting here and i would like to share my current experience with VS....
I have sold 2 items on VS in total $1000 but until today I cannot receive any money from them... I have talked with their customer service and the bank payment receipts are sent to me. unfortunately the payment are bounced by my bank (becos of the currency) therefore I have requested VS to re-pay me again. but then there is no reply, no following up for 2 weeks... i dont know what can I do...


----------



## Gabs007

nakuru382 said:


> Hello! It is my first time posting here and i would like to share my current experience with VS....
> I have sold 2 items on VS in total $1000 but until today I cannot receive any money from them... I have talked with their customer service and the bank payment receipts are sent to me. unfortunately the payment are bounced by my bank (becos of the currency) therefore I have requested VS to re-pay me again. but then there is no reply, no following up for 2 weeks... i dont know what can I do...



I would check that you set your payout to the currency you can receive with your bank (they give you options in which currency you want to be paid) then would contact customer service again and ask if they could check if the payment is being made. Something bouncing will most likely also cost them, contact them via chat and request that they update you via email. 

Not had an issue with them not paying me, you will have to go into your account under payment options, they offer you a choice of being paid into the bank account or by PayPal and which currency you would like to be paid. Once that is sorted, you contact them, there might be a delay as they can be a bit bureaucratic and somebody will have to check what happened, while I have a few issues with them, but withholding funds they owe you is not one of them.


----------



## blu_today

Hi everyone, I’m fairly new to VC (6 orders so far, only in the buyer capacity) and I wanted to ask if anyone knows whether QC checks also any extra info mentioned in private conversations with sellers or only the stuff in the item’s description (and perhaps the comments)?


----------



## doni

So I just left the chat with VC. I am selling a couple of bags and getting offers just under the 1000 eur. I have realized that the newest change is that buyers can choose direct shipping for items under 1000. So I have asked how as a seller can opt out of that.

I can’t.

So, my question is, why am I paying such a hefty commission in exchange of no protection? If I am going to send a 1000 eur bag to a buyer who may claim got something else, a fake, or use it and then claim damage... why would I not be selling in eBay? I don’t get it... And all I am having from the help chat is surprise that I would even envisage such an occurrence... Really?!


----------



## SapCar

blu_today said:


> Hi everyone, I’m fairly new to VC (6 orders so far, only in the buyer capacity) and I wanted to ask if anyone knows whether QC checks also any extra info mentioned in private conversations with sellers or only the stuff in the item’s description (and perhaps the comments)?


Hi, no, they dont check against  what is is said in the chat or mentioned in the comments. They do the QC based on the item description and the pictures uploaded.
If for instance you buy an item the seller told you in the chat that it will come in a box but in the description is not mentioned or included, they wont look into all the conversations the seller might have had related to the item or the comments under it. If you get it without the box and raise a complain, they will tell you that it is not possible to return or get a reduced price because a box was not mentioned or included in the description or in the photos.


----------



## blu_today

SapCar said:


> Hi, no, they dont check against  what is is said in the chat or mentioned in the comments. They do the QC based on the item description and the pictures uploaded.
> If for instance you buy an item the seller told you in the chat that it will come in a box but in the description is not mentioned or included, they wont look into all the conversations the seller might have had related to the item or the comments under it. If you get it without the box and raise a complain, they will tell you that it is not possible to return or get a reduced price because a box was not mentioned or included in the description or in the photos.


Thanks for the clarification, that’s just nuts - they could at least go over the conversation the seller had with the person who in the end bought it. Some sellers put the bare minimum in the description and you have to ask for the rest such as, most of the time, measurements. Also I’ve come across quite a few items that, based on the photos, you’d rate as unworn or in very good condition, yet the seller rated them as only in good condition. As to why, I have to message the seller. And then QC doesn’t bother themselves with that information. From what I’ve read on this forum, it seems I’ve had a great deal of luck so far.


----------



## lasedy

Hello, I may not be so new to VC (buyer and seller for 2 years) and had no issues SO FAR. I received some earrings today that seemed (due to poor craftmanship and lack of additional serial number) like counterfeit products to me. After chatting with the VS customer service, I got a retoure label. I listed my doubts on a blank sheet of paper and sent it away altogether with the counterfeit earrings.

The payment was made through PayPal. My question now would be, if any of you had an issue with the returning process like VC insisting of the products to be authentic and so on. Also I dont know when or if I should contact PayPal. I have heard of authentication services that you can contact. Will they be any help to get
PayPal to believe me?

Do you think there is any chance, I might get back my money? Its not a small amount and besides I don’t want scammers to make any money out of me.




Sorry for my poor English and thank you so much for you replies. xx


----------



## maryg1

SapCar said:


> Hi, no, they dont check against  what is is said in the chat or mentioned in the comments. They do the QC based on the item description and the pictures uploaded.
> If for instance you buy an item the seller told you in the chat that it will come in a box but in the description is not mentioned or included, they wont look into all the conversations the seller might have had related to the item or the comments under it. If you get it without the box and raise a complain, they will tell you that it is not possible to return or get a reduced price because a box was not mentioned or included in the description or in the photos.


Not even based on the pics
I’ve bought an item and it was made in vachetta based on the pictures, but it was epi in reality.
They didn’t accept my claim because somewhere it was mentioned “epi leather”.


----------



## blu_today

maryg1 said:


> Not even based on the pics
> I’ve bought an item and it was made in vachetta based on the pictures, but it was epi in reality.
> They didn’t accept my claim because somewhere it was mentioned “epi leather”.



Yesterday I had a short chat with their customer service; I wanted to know (since I’m looking for a vintage fur) which things they evaluate when it comes to fur, particularly vintage items. It’s preposterous, really; they look at it as any other item, they would check the fabric, and I don’t know, look for holes, but they would not evaluate the state of the leather, which may well be rotten underneath the fur. It’s crazy, therefore an item could be marked as ‘very good condition’, and in reality once you get it, it might start to decompose in no time. They told me they *might *check to see if there’s shine to it, if the photos suggest so. It’s like buying a car and only looking at scratches and swirl marks. Needless to say, I’m not buying any vintage fur there.


----------



## miss goose

Hi all 
I’m wondering what your thoughts are .. I purchased a Louis Vuitton bag and when it arrived the receipt was for a different colour bag , i contacted VC and asked how would this have passed the authenticity process and they have asked me to return for another authenticity check. what do you think ? Thanks x


----------



## nakuru382

Gabs007 said:


> I would check that you set your payout to the currency you can receive with your bank (they give you options in which currency you want to be paid) then would contact customer service again and ask if they could check if the payment is being made. Something bouncing will most likely also cost them, contact them via chat and request that they update you via email.
> 
> Not had an issue with them not paying me, you will have to go into your account under payment options, they offer you a choice of being paid into the bank account or by PayPal and which currency you would like to be paid. Once that is sorted, you contact them, there might be a delay as they can be a bit bureaucratic and somebody will have to check what happened, while I have a few issues with them, but withholding funds they owe you is not one of them.



Thank you for your reply. Im sad to tell you the problem is still not solved even I have provided with my bank's approve...


----------



## GrRoxy

I have noticed lately a seller selling a few bags with cuts on both sides. It looks like someone deliberately cut them with a knife. When asked what happened, seller does not answer, only maintaining that it is authentic. Does anyone know why would luxury bags be cut with a knife on both sides and then sold on second hand market? I am just really curious!


----------



## DrDior

I’ve been clocking Cartier bracelets on there & some of the pricing is nuts. Why would I buy an used item for the same price — or more — than what I would pay in the store?


----------



## SapCar

DrDior said:


> I’ve been clocking Cartier bracelets on there & some of the pricing is nuts. Why would I buy an used item for the same price — or more — than what I would pay in the store?


Sometimes the item is not available and therefore the only way to get it is in the second hand market. Many sellers buy a sensible amount of limited edition pieces and when they are sold out; it is the perfect time to post them in VC or any similar platform asking ridiculous prices. Happens very often with LV goods.


----------



## versailles09

Hi guys, it is really nice to meet you here! 

My last item was bought on Jan.5th and the seller told me the next day that she sent it, but there was no tracking number. Then I checked the profile carefully of the seller and it says that she sold items but she doesn't have badges. I wonder if that's because the seller has never really sold anything before? Because once a deal is made, some private information will be exposed to the seller so thaty they can ship the items to certain receipient, but could it be a scheme? As the policemen in Europe have very low efficiency, I'm worried about such crimes could happen. Does anyone have an idea about my concern?

cheers,


----------



## nicole0612

versailles09 said:


> Hi guys, it is really nice to meet you here!
> 
> My last item was bought on Jan.5th and the seller told me the next day that she sent it, but there was no tracking number. Then I checked the profile carefully of the seller and it says that she sold items but she doesn't have badges. I wonder if that's because the seller has never really sold anything before? Because once a deal is made, some private information will be exposed to the seller so thaty they can ship the items to certain receipient, but could it be a scheme? As the policemen in Europe have very low efficiency, I'm worried about such crimes could happen. Does anyone have an idea about my concern?
> 
> cheers,


Hello, did you do direct shipping or ship to Vestiaire’s headquarters? If shipping to Vestiaire for their quality/ authenticity check, you have nothing to fear as far as the seller learning your private information. The shipping label just goes to Vestiaire’s headquarters.


----------



## versailles09

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, did you do direct shipping or ship to Vestiaire’s headquarters? If shipping to Vestiaire for their quality/ authenticity check, you have nothing to fear as far as the seller learning your private information. The shipping label just goes to Vestiaire’s headquarters.



direct shipping. 
You know what's weird? The seller replied to me in our private conversation and she even sent me a tracking number that can't be found on DHL or 17track.


----------



## nicole0612

versailles09 said:


> direct shipping.
> You know what's weird? The seller replied to me in our private conversation and she even sent me a tracking number that can't be found on DHL or 17track.


I hope one of our members who had used direct shipping can help!


----------



## versailles09

A.R.M.Y said:


> My experience was really bad and devastating. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Petit Malle which was described as “like new” and having no scratches. However the gold hardware on the front of the bag as well as strap had badly tarnished into a blackish colour in visible parts. The leather and hardware also had scratches. Whilst the customer service as very prompt in their response, they refused to allow a return saying that the item matched the seller’s description. I am not sure how badly tarnished hardware is consistent with a description that says “like new”? The bag was not cheap and I paid thousands for what I thought was a bag which looks new but the tarnished hardware really looks bad and they refuse to give me a refund. Given my personal experience I would not trust their authentication process at all.


It is normal the product doesn't meet the expectations of buyers as it isn't provided directly by the warehouse of the brands themselves. As a result, you should always seek to negotiate the price for an extra discount of at least 10% off to compensate for the disfections which are not included in the photos.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Did anyone in the EU successfully use their return rights resulting from the Distance Selling Regulations?

I have read the Terms and Conditions where VC tries to put themselves in the role of a pure agent (1. The role and responsibility of Vestiaire Collective), thus refusing any liabilities if you buy from a private seller. However, they are the ones issuing the invoice in their own name and collecting the money. For the invoice issuing alone I (as a non legal professional) would assume they are the actual contractual party, not the private seller (whose identity and address are unknown to me). For this reason the return rights from the Distance Selling Regulations should apply, no matter what they try to do with their terms and conditions. Correct or incorrect?

I understand they try to place themselves in the role of eBay or amazon. However, the aforementioned issue invoices from the sellers as far as I know.

Would be grateful for any input. I am currently dealing with them... so far they SEEM cooperative (said I can send the item back for a second check which CAN result in a full refund), but upon asking for the return label and when someone is gonna collect it they went radio silent for more than 24h now. And reading all kinds of complaints about them makes me really worried.


----------



## miss goose

Hi all , I posted a little while back that I bought a Louis Vuitton bag last year from vestiaire when i got around to checking it I noticed that the receipt that it came with from Louis Vuitton was for the wrong colour bag , I contacted vestiarie who asked me to send the bag back to them for another authenticity check, they then sent me a email saying it had passed the check with no mention of the receipt and was on its way back to me , I got the tracking off them and when I tracked it it said it was held with tax etc payments due , I cannot get any information off vestiaire or the courier, it’s still held and no up date for 11 days now . Any advice please xx


----------



## bergafer3

I was reading comments on vestiaire and the one lady said she didn’t know about duties and taxes and how expensive it would be . It never dawned on me that I would have to pay duties on a purse from the uk. It would cost an extra $400. Apparently they don’t tell you this until it comes in. Doesn’t mention it at checkout, it’s once you get your item you get a bill and have to pay the 400 or $500 duties and taxes. Anyone dealt with this?


----------



## nicole0612

bergafer3 said:


> I was reading comments on vestiaire and the one lady said she didn’t know about duties and taxes and how expensive it would be . It never dawned on me that I would have to pay duties on a purse from the uk. It would cost an extra $400. Apparently they don’t tell you this until it comes in. Doesn’t mention it at checkout, it’s once you get your item you get a bill and have to pay the 400 or $500 duties and taxes. Anyone dealt with this?


I am in the USA, but for me, once I go to the check out page it appears in my itemized total, prior to paying.


----------



## Venus81

Have you ever bought a hermès bag on vestiaire collective? Do you think it is reliable?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Venus81 said:


> Have you ever bought a hermès bag on vestiaire collective? Do you think it is reliable?



I bought one very recently (B40, black). This time the quality check was really bad... you can read it here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-can-h-spa-fix-this-long-deep-scratch-cut.1039237/

And another in November which turned out a bit better than the pictures.

IF Vestiaire corrects their mistake by refunding me the full amount soon I will continue buying with them (am already eyeing another B instead of the one with the cut). In my opinion you can find good deals. But beware of any seller with bad picture quality. If they hide something it is for a reason... and I don't trust VCs quality check anymore. As for authentification: I would still consult bababebi as I trust her much much more than VC.


----------



## Venus81

CrackBerryCream said:


> I bought one very recently (B40, black). This time the quality check was really bad... you can read it here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-can-h-spa-fix-this-long-deep-scratch-cut.1039237/
> 
> And another in November which turned out a bit better than the pictures.
> 
> IF Vestiaire corrects their mistake by refunding me the full amount soon I will continue buying with them (am already eyeing another B instead of the one with the cut). In my opinion you can find good deals. But beware of any seller with bad picture quality. If they hide something it is for a reason... and I don't trust VCs quality check anymore. As for authentification: I would still consult bababebi as I trust her much much more than VC.


There are no words for that bag!! it's a nightmare! I don't know what to do... I just want a Birkin, not a bad experience


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Venus81 said:


> There are no words for that bag!! it's a nightmare! I don't know what to do... I just want a Birkin, not a bad experience



Vestiaire is one way of getting a good deal. It's not without risks... I'll see how it turns out for me.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Does anyone know how to stop the unwanted emails? I’ve tried the unsubscribe button - it does not work. I’ve emailed them - they reply with ‘use the unsubscribe button’ and they continue send voluminous amounts of email. Not very customer friendly, IMO.  And I have never purchased anything from them, nor will I.


----------



## Deleted 698298

versailles09 said:


> direct shipping.
> You know what's weird? The seller replied to me in our private conversation and she even sent me a tracking number that can't be found on DHL or 17track.


Don’t know if you still need this information but direct shipping is safe. The seller doesn’t get paid until you confirm the items arrived at your address and you approve. So what I’m saying is that your money is safe, withheld by VC. You can contact their customer service chat, it’s efficient and I never had problems getting through.


----------



## ls3009

Hi all, 

I was hoping for some advice - I purchased a Khaite bodysuit from Vestiaire prior to Christmas and didnt see any issues with it (my first piece from the label). I've now decided it doesnt suit me so I tried to relist it - Vestiaire have refused it (twice!). I've asked for an explanation why and they wont give it to me. It's reached the point where they ignore my emails. I'm now concerned it could be fake - I checked the label and it says "designed in NY", "Made in Mongolia" but when looking at the bodysuit on NAP or Khaite it says Italian made. What are my options here, presumably Vestiaire wont do anything about it so should I report it to my bank and try to get my money back?

Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

ls3009 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was hoping for some advice - I purchased a Khaite bodysuit from Vestiaire prior to Christmas and didnt see any issues with it (my first piece from the label). I've now decided it doesnt suit me so I tried to relist it - Vestiaire have refused it (twice!). I've asked for an explanation why and they wont give it to me. It's reached the point where they ignore my emails. I'm now concerned it could be fake - I checked the label and it says "designed in NY", "Made in Mongolia" but when looking at the bodysuit on NAP or Khaite it says Italian made. What are my options here, presumably Vestiaire wont do anything about it so should I report it to my bank and try to get my money back?
> 
> Thanks


They decline listings for unknown reasons. Sometimes my listings have been rejected more than once and then it is accepted with no changes. Make sure you are not using any photos from the internet or photos that appear to be stock photos, and photograph against a plain white background, and make sure your hands are not in the photos too much. They will often accept submissions which break these guidelines, but when I have had trouble getting them to accept an item I have made these changes and it will be accepted. Their customer service is almost impossible to get an answer from, but if my first submission is rejected I will usually try again with the same description and photos. If I t is rejected a second time I will take a new batch of photos and it has always been accepted that way.


----------



## EmilyM111

As usual bad experience. They found 1cm difference in measurements (my bad, took them from the manufacturer site -though the bag is 100% genuine), the buyer rejected and then I spend 5 days trying to relist and they kept saying 'system is updating'. Eventually I really got worried the bag is gone or something and asked them to send it back (so I can relist myself). They sent it at their expense with DHL Express. It's hilarious as parcel in is shipped with UPS Saver or something like that and shipping take up to 7 days. Somebody doesn't do numbers there.
The only reason I sell with them is that I have discrete logo bags to sell (Celine, BV) and there is no (big) market for them elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## EmilyM111

ls3009 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was hoping for some advice - I purchased a Khaite bodysuit from Vestiaire prior to Christmas and didnt see any issues with it (my first piece from the label). I've now decided it doesnt suit me so I tried to relist it - Vestiaire have refused it (twice!). I've asked for an explanation why and they wont give it to me. It's reached the point where they ignore my emails. I'm now concerned it could be fake - I checked the label and it says "designed in NY", "Made in Mongolia" but when looking at the bodysuit on NAP or Khaite it says Italian made. What are my options here, presumably Vestiaire wont do anything about it so should I report it to my bank and try to get my money back?
> 
> Thanks


I bought a Chanel bag listed as made in 2016, when it arrived the code said it's 2014 (bag is genuine, I double checked) and tried to escalate it as not as described and got ignored big style.
 I didn't do a chargeback as the bag was in great shape but maybe I should have.


----------



## EmilyM111

DrDior said:


> I’ve been clocking Cartier bracelets on there & some of the pricing is nuts. Why would I buy an used item for the same price — or more — than what I would pay in the store?


I'll answer as a seller (of bags, but the same principle). Whatever price you put there, the buyers will try to bump it A LOT, even if it's super reasonable. The only bag I sold immediately at the original listing price was super-in-demand new Birkin, which hasn't happened since 2016.
I am very clear that I'm going to loose money and sell new-ish bags with receipts at 50-60%, but people like to take the piss and offer 10-20%. The game then is to put high(ish) and see what offers come and adjust if there is no interest. Not saying it's always the case though.


----------



## DrDior

nikka007 said:


> I'll answer as a seller (of bags, but the same principle). Whatever price you put there, the buyers will try to bump it A LOT, even if it's super reasonable. The only bag I sold immediately at the original listing price was super-in-demand new Birkin, which hasn't happened since 2016.
> I am very clear that I'm going to loose money and sell new-ish bags with receipts at 50-60%, but people like to take the piss and offer 10-20%. The game then is to put high(ish) and see what offers come and adjust if there is no interest. Not saying it's always the case though.



Thanks for the explanation. I had no idea and was seriously put off. If people bargained fairly, then sellers  wouldn’t have to engage in defensive strategies to avoid would-be robbery & potential buyers wouldn’t be left thinking they were about to be robbed.The site should clamp down on that.


----------



## EmilyM111

DrDior said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I had no idea and was seriously put off. If people bargained fairly, then sellers  wouldn’t have to engage in defensive strategies to avoid would-be robbery & potential buyers wouldn’t be left thinking they were about to be robbed.The site should clamp down on that.


You’re right, it’s on the VC to provide a limit of what you can send to seller. I respect the right to negotiations but his nonsense made me be now very careful and don’t shop on impulse.
Of course there are also sellers who don’t want to lose a dime and will push the price to unreasonable levels, above market price but guess nobody will buy from them.


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> I'll answer as a seller (of bags, but the same principle). Whatever price you put there, the buyers will try to bump it A LOT, even if it's super reasonable. The only bag I sold immediately at the original listing price was super-in-demand new Birkin, which hasn't happened since 2016.
> I am very clear that I'm going to loose money and sell new-ish bags with receipts at 50-60%, but people like to take the piss and offer 10-20%. The game then is to put high(ish) and see what offers come and adjust if there is no interest. Not saying it's always the case though.





DrDior said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I had no idea and was seriously put off. If people bargained fairly, then sellers  wouldn’t have to engage in defensive strategies to avoid would-be robbery & potential buyers wouldn’t be left thinking they were about to be robbed.The site should clamp down on that.


I totally agree with this. When I list an item I only get offers at the bare minimum allowed by Vestiaire (30% below listing price), even when I have priced my item lower than any others on the site. So I tend to price my items above what I expect to sell them for. I know it will either sell immediately at list price while I am sleeping (I am in the USA and items load to the site overnight here) or I will only get offers at 30% off. It is one extreme or the other.


----------



## EmilyM111

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with this. When I list an item I only get offers at the bare minimum allowed by Vestiaire (30% below listing price), even when I have priced my item lower than any others on the site. So I tend to price my items above what I expect to sell them for. I know it will either sell immediately at list price while I am sleeping (I am in the USA and items load to the site overnight here) or I will only get offers at 30% off. It is one extreme or the other.


I had the feeling that my offers are so crazy low and way below 30% of the listing price but maybe it's just my feeling. Or maybe I'm referring to the original price (I list around 70% as my bags are rather new, I don't wear them a lot before selling). But anyway, think are aligned.  I recall good old days in 2016 when I sold items at listing price (of course below the market price)...


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> I had the feeling that my offers are so crazy low and way below 30% of the listing price but maybe it's just my feeling. Or maybe I'm referring to the original price (I list around 70% as my bags are rather new, I don't wear them a lot before selling). But anyway, think are aligned.  I recall good old days in 2016 when I sold items at listing price (of course below the market price)...


Yes, they are quite low, but on the other hand it is nice to have a middle man to authenticate and check items before they go to a buyer. It is a lot of work to use the site though!


----------



## EmilyM111

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they are quite low, but on the other hand it is nice to have a middle man to authenticate and check items before they go to a buyer. It is a lot of work to use the site though!


Absolutely, that kind of  service is precious and I never sell on my own to avoid dramas


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> Absolutely, that kind of  service is precious and I never sell on my own to avoid dramas


Agreed 100%!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just filed for a chargeback with my payment provider after Vestiaire refused my return of a Birkin with an undeclared cut across half of the front panel. If anyone is interested, you can read about the whole ordeal here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-can-h-spa-fix-this-long-deep-scratch-cut.1039237/

If I get the refund based on distance selling regulation it will probably be relevant for many here (if based in Europe). Vestiaire tries to circumvent consumer rights for refund granted by the distance selling regulation saying that they are only an agent. However, they act as a seller... it seems their business model is based on deception: on the one hand letting private individuals list products in worse conditions than declared and on the other trying to circumvent consumer rights by making it as hard as possible to return and giving out wrong information. Not a sustainable business. It's a shame platforms with better quality control don't get such funding to market themselves.


----------



## EmilyM111

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just filed for a chargeback with my payment provider after Vestiaire refused my return of a Birkin with an undeclared cut across half of the front panel. If anyone is interested, you can read about the whole ordeal here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-can-h-spa-fix-this-long-deep-scratch-cut.1039237/
> 
> If I get the refund based on distance selling regulation it will probably be relevant for many here (if based in Europe). Vestiaire tries to circumvent consumer rights for refund granted by the distance selling regulation saying that they are only an agent. However, they act as a seller... it seems their business model is based on deception: on the one hand letting private individuals list products in worse conditions than declared and on the other trying to circumvent consumer rights by making it as hard as possible to return and giving out wrong information. Not a sustainable business. It's a shame platforms with better quality control don't get such funding to market themselves.


They are really the worst. Buyer of my bag was notified of a difference in a base of my bag (25cm instead of 24cm), therefore rejected the purchase and bag is back with me, while they didn't spot THE CUT across your bag. I mean who's in charge there...
It's such a shame we don't have Fashionphile or Ann's etc. in Europe. I would gladly sell my bags directly at lower prices to avoid this nonsense.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

nikka007 said:


> They are really the worst. Buyer of my bag was notified of a difference in a base of my bag (25cm instead of 24cm), therefore rejected the purchase and bag is back with me, while they didn't spot THE CUT across your bag. I mean who's in charge there...
> It's such a shame we don't have Fashionphile or Ann's etc. in Europe. I would gladly sell my bags directly at lower prices to avoid this nonsense.



It's ridiculous! 1cm...  I remember a coworker who wanted to sell her Valentino dress via Vestiaire. She borrowed my DSLR cam to take really good pics and those were rejected staying they seem to be stock photos...


----------



## EmilyM111

CrackBerryCream said:


> It's ridiculous! 1cm...  I remember a coworker who wanted to sell her Valentino dress via Vestiaire. She borrowed my DSLR cam to take really good pics and those were rejected staying they seem to be stock photos...



I mean I'm acknowledging my lack of care here, just took the details from the manufacturer site but you know 1cm might be the way its measured. Well. Photos rejected happened to me as well, then I pulled the item, put back with the same photos and voila accepted. All very sad. As mentioned before, I happen to buy no-logo bags and unfortunately the only audience large enough for them is on VC. But not any longer, I have last batch of bags to sell and buying now only store-fresh Hermes. The selling experience of luxury items is excruciating.


----------



## doni

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they are quite low, but on the other hand it is nice to have a middle man to authenticate and check items before they go to a buyer. It is a lot of work to use the site though!


Yes, this is the reason I sell in VC when I do. Only that now for items 1000 eur the buyer can choose items go directly to them. It pisses me off that I have no choice as a seller, and also, what is the point of the seller’s commission then? For those items, at the end you may as well sell in eBay, as there is no protection...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> Yes, this is the reason I sell in VC when I do. Only that now for items 1000 eur the buyer can choose items go directly to them. It pisses me off that I have no choice as a seller, and also, what is the point of the seller’s commission then? For those items, at the end you may as well sell in eBay, as there is no protection...



Does the buyer get your personal details if they opt for direct shipping?


----------



## doni

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does the buyer get your personal details if they opt for direct shipping?


No they don’t, you ship with a VC label.
Still, they could claim you didn’t send the right item, or that it was damaged, or swap for a fake... whatever...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> No they don’t, you ship with a VC label.
> Still, they could claim you didn’t send the right item, or that it was damaged, or swap for a fake... whatever...



Thank you, that confirms VC is acting as the seller.

I had the whole boxing process filmed (also making sure to show there was no damage done in or outside of the bag, of course with their tag intact) and it was sent back in the same box they used, which still had an intact side for return: there is an integrated puller with perforation in the carton to open it. At the same time it means you cannot open it without ripping that piece from the rest of the carton and making it very obvious it was opened.


----------



## jlone

I will never use them again it was the worst shopping experience ever.  I had to query the item I had purchased there is no continuity with any adviser  you are always made to speak to someone different therefore repeating yourself there was only one person who I spoke to understood my concern/query and agreed it seemed odd needless to say I never got the chance to speak with this adviser again.


----------



## doni

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you, that confirms VC is acting as the seller.
> 
> I had the whole boxing process filmed (also making sure to show there was no damage done in or outside of the bag, of course with their tag intact) and it was sent back in the same box they used, which still had an intact side for return: there is an integrated puller with perforation in the carton to open it. At the same time it means you cannot open it without ripping that piece from the rest of the carton and making it very obvious it was opened.


I have seen your post. In the seller pics, once one knows it is there, it is possible to see the line of where the cut is, of course without showing it is a cut.

The question of whether they are a seller is interesting. They are an intermediary in a sales contract. Of course, the whole point of you having a contract with them (which you do from the moment you accept their terms & conditions) is that they take responsibility for the condition of the item. So whether they are a seller or not is beyond the question...


----------



## Romar

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does the buyer get your personal details if they opt for direct shipping?


The seller receives a shippinglabel from VC, but of course the personal details of the buyer are mentioned on the label: name/address, but also mailaddres and mobile tel.nr. On the other hand: The buyer can see the name/address and even mobile tel.nr of the seller on the label!
Approached one of my favorite sellers directly and managed to buy some articles from her outside VC, so directly.
Matter of trust between buyer and seller, when VC is not involved. So I think VC is taking quite a risk with their direct selling.
Furthermore: Do not understand why seller has to pay commission to VC when there’s no authenticity check involved‍.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Romar said:


> The seller receives a shippinglabel from VC, but of course the personal details of the buyer are mentioned on the label: name/address, but also mailaddres and mobile tel.nr. On the other hand: The buyer can see the name/address and even mobile tel.nr of the seller on the label!
> Approached one of my favorite sellers directly and managed to buy some articles from her outside VC, so directly.
> Matter of trust between buyer and seller, when VC is not involved. So I think VC is taking quite a risk with their direct selling.
> Furthermore: Do not understand why seller has to pay commission to VC when there’s no authenticity check involved‍.



Interesting, in that case VC is really only an agency. They will charge just for the audience you can reach via the platform. The % is pretty outrageous though. If I were ever to sell something they would not be my first choice (especially after all this).


----------



## cloudyling

I have bad experience in VC!

As celine frame bag is no longer available in hongkong,I love this bag so much. I bought a frame bag from VC. After I received the bag, i check its authenticity with the reference on the Interent. I found the zipper is different from the real one!! VC requested me to send back the bag for them to have second check. But they even cannot provide any evidence to prove the bag is real. Just saying that their QC team is the staff working in high brands and they are also the users. Are you ****ing kidding me? I have already opened a case in Paypal for refund.
I saw that many people mentioned that VC would not reply any paypal’s request. Hope that I can get back all my money!


----------



## nicole0612

Did the commission rate go down overnight? I submitted an item and as expected they want me to list at a lower price. I was expecting to put in the usual $5 less, but my portion was much lower than I expected so I did a test. I typed in the exact same amount.
Look at my share when I submitted it (photo 1: $4785 listing price—> $3732 for my share) vs now in listing price negation (photo 2: $4785 listing price—> $3588 for my share), my share is now ~$150 less for the same listing price. What is going on?


----------



## Greenredapple

I am not a fan of VC at all. Their algorithm is weird and I am suspecting that the system goes against you if you decline offers on regular basis.

It look's like it's a buyers' market now. There is nothing I can do about the fact that low offers (lower than 20% of original price) are a norm now. Has been for some time now. 

On the other hand I have been browsing Chanel ballerinas. I know they are in demand currently, but why would I want to pay 200-600€ for used shoes? The ones with the highest price were close to retail and I know for a fact that many of them were bought before price increases. Some of them were dirty and dingy looking :/


----------



## Greenredapple

nicole0612 said:


> Did the commission rate go down overnight? I submitted an item and as expected they want me to list at a lower price. I was expecting to put in the usual $5 less, but my portion was much lower than I expected so I did a test. I typed in the exact same amount.
> Look at my share when I submitted it (photo 1: $4785 listing price—> $3732 for my share) vs now in listing price negation (photo 2: $4785 listing price—> $3588 for my share), my share is now ~$150 less for the same listing price. What is going on?



That's weird. I wonder if it's a glitch in the system?


----------



## Pessie

nicole0612 said:


> Did the commission rate go down overnight? I submitted an item and as expected they want me to list at a lower price. I was expecting to put in the usual $5 less, but my portion was much lower than I expected so I did a test. I typed in the exact same amount.
> Look at my share when I submitted it (photo 1: $4785 listing price—> $3732 for my share) vs now in listing price negation (photo 2: $4785 listing price—> $3588 for my share), my share is now ~$150 less for the same listing price. What is going on?


Isn’t that what they call “bait and switch”?


----------



## Romar

nicole0612 said:


> Did the commission rate go down overnight? I submitted an item and as expected they want me to list at a lower price. I was expecting to put in the usual $5 less, but my portion was much lower than I expected so I did a test. I typed in the exact same amount.
> Look at my share when I submitted it (photo 1: $4785 listing price—> $3732 for my share) vs now in listing price negation (photo 2: $4785 listing price—> $3588 for my share), my share is now ~$150 less for the same listing price. What is going on?


When opening VC app, there’s a pop up screen that the commission has been lowered by 30% for all items under €200.


----------



## nicole0612

Romar said:


> When opening VC app, there’s a pop up screen that the commission has been lowered by 30% for all items under €200.


My item is over that price, but the commission apparently changed overnight (less for me, more for them). I contacted CS last night via chat, and they said they would email me...


----------



## EmilyM111

So guys imagine this turn. I said I recklessly took Celine site measurements and VC found measurement error (23.8 vs 25 they found) and the buyer rejected the bag because of that.
I HAVE MEASURED my bag today today. It's 23.8, not even a chance it's 25. I have no words. Will never sell the bag there again, that's certain. It was a very good sale, it won't happen anytime soon - the bag is new, unused and buyer paid close to market price. Just upset how helpless we are.


----------



## EmilyM111

CrackBerryCream said:


> Interesting, in that case VC is really only an agency. They will charge just for the audience you can reach via the platform. The % is pretty outrageous though. If I were ever to sell something they would not be my first choice (especially after all this).


My friend runs similar place in Poland (a copy of VC lol). However, she takes full responsibility for the items that passed their control, super rarely they pass something that is not as described (eg. recently a new employee forgot to pack dustbag) but in such case they always refund without discussions and apologise. I would just not pass in Poland like that. She goes an extra mile sometimes with her connections and get dustbags fresh from stores, pays for micro repairs and cleaning etc.


----------



## nicole0612

nikka007 said:


> So guys imagine this turn. I said I recklessly took Celine site measurements and VC found measurement error (23.8 vs 25 they found) and the buyer rejected the bag because of that.
> I HAVE MEASURED my bag today today. It's 23.8, not even a chance it's 25. I have no words. Will never sell the bag there again, that's certain. It was a very good sale, it won't happen anytime soon - the bag is new, unused and buyer paid close to market price. Just upset how helpless we are.


I usually am not a person to come up with outlandish theories, but I almost have to wonder if they have a quota to find a certain number of items to be noncompliant. It seems totally beyond comprehension. I have had more and more of my items rejected lately for silly reasons. 
The first time it was for a never worn jacket that had been tailored, so I listed it as excellent condition. In the description, I listed that it had been tailored and I listed the tag size/approximate new size/measurements. They declared it non-compliant, stating, “Regrettably, this does not conform because of alterations. Though it is still considered to be in excellent condition. We see that it was stated in the listing and it does match the description.” I had no idea what they found wrong or what they would want me to do differently. So I chose the option for them to keep it and resell it themselves. They relisted it with exactly the same description and every listing detail was exactly the same and it sold without a problem. 
Another time I sold a NIB item and a buyer asked if I had the receipt. I said I didn’t think so, but I could check if I could get a new one issued. It sold that day to another buyer, and I shipped it immediately. It was declared to not conform because I did not include a receipt. I never mentioned a receipt in the listing since I didn’t have it, and never said I would include one, but they declared it was non-compliant, stating “no receipt - mentioned in the comments”. It’s not worth arguing with them because it will get you nowhere, so I had them keep and resell this item also, and again it sold without an problem this time.
I have no idea what goes on there.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Did the commission rate go down overnight? I submitted an item and as expected they want me to list at a lower price. I was expecting to put in the usual $5 less, but my portion was much lower than I expected so I did a test. I typed in the exact same amount.
> Look at my share when I submitted it (photo 1: $4785 listing price—> $3732 for my share) vs now in listing price negation (photo 2: $4785 listing price—> $3588 for my share), my share is now ~$150 less for the same listing price. What is going on?


Update: I did not respond to their “we cannot list your item until you decrease your price message” because I was waiting to hear back from them on why my share went down by $150 overnight for the same listing price. Suddenly I got a notice that it was listed later that day without any action on my part at my original price...but with their new lower commission amount for my portion.


----------



## Deleted 698298

nikka007 said:


> They are really the worst. Buyer of my bag was notified of a difference in a base of my bag (25cm instead of 24cm), therefore rejected the purchase and bag is back with me, while they didn't spot THE CUT across your bag. I mean who's in charge there...
> It's such a shame we don't have Fashionphile or Ann's etc. in Europe. I would gladly sell my bags directly at lower prices to avoid this nonsense.


Ann’s Fab Finds is selling via VC so it seems


----------



## Deleted 698298

nikka007 said:


> My friend runs similar place in Poland (a copy of VC lol). However, she takes full responsibility for the items that passed their control, super rarely they pass something that is not as described (eg. recently a new employee forgot to pack dustbag) but in such case they always refund without discussions and apologise. I would just not pass in Poland like that. She goes an extra mile sometimes with her connections and get dustbags fresh from stores, pays for micro repairs and cleaning etc.


What’s the site in Poland? Do they ship intl?


----------



## doni

Romar said:


> The seller receives a shippinglabel from VC, but of course the personal details of the buyer are mentioned on the label: name/address, but also mailaddres and mobile tel.nr. On the other hand: The buyer can see the name/address and even mobile tel.nr of the seller on the label!
> Approached one of my favorite sellers directly and managed to buy some articles from her outside VC, so directly.
> Matter of trust between buyer and seller, when VC is not involved. So I think VC is taking quite a risk with their direct selling.
> Furthermore: Do not understand why seller has to pay commission to VC when there’s no authenticity check involved‍.


I cannot agree more.

I am doing a wardrobe clearing, and what I have noticed as well is that in the past, it used to take them up to two days before they accepted an item. Now, they accept them in seconds. That means that there is not even a summary authenticity check, I can put whatever I want out there, and it would go direct to buyers, without any control. At this point, what are they offering that eBay doesn’t?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Update in my case (unmentioned, long cut in Birkin bag not visible on listing pics): after I filed for a chargeback with my bank on Saturday morning I already received a positive message on Monday evening from the bank and got my money provisionally on Tuesday morning. Tuesday evening Vestiaire wrote me an apology and that they are going to refund my money... I think it was all because of the chargeback, where I uploaded all photos, proof of purchase, return shipping and communication.

VC lost me as a client for good. It's a pity as their selection in H bags in really good. But without the security that they will check authenticity and condition properly I might as well buy from eBay...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> I cannot agree more.
> 
> I am doing a wardrobe clearing, and what I have noticed as well is that in the past, it used to take them up to two days before they accepted an item. Now, they accept them in seconds. That means that there is not even a summary authenticity check, I can put whatever I want out there, and it would go direct to buyers, without any control. At this point, what are they offering that eBay doesn’t?



Funny our comments regarding eBay were posted at the same time. I have looked at many Birkin bags on Vestiaire and it's astonishing that they let people upload obvious fakes. It seems they only look at the first picture. If that looks halfway okay they let it through, regardless of the other pictures showing a fake authenticity card etc.


----------



## EmilyM111

Consumer2much said:


> What’s the site in Poland? Do they ship intl?


Yes. It’s called Keep The Label. They are still WIP in terms of experience for international buyers but improving over time. IMO good selection of less popular items and they do check authenticity thoroughly.


----------



## doni

So what I was afraid would happen has happened.

I received a gift directly from Loewe after they messed up an order. It was one of those leather snap bracelet. Very nice gesture but not a thing I or anyone I know would wear. I am clearing up my wardrobe and selling a bunch of stuff in VC, so I took it out, photographed it, put it back inside the box and put it up for sale. In total it was not outside the box more than 10 minutes max. Someone bought it. I sent it. Pristine, direct from the online store in its box, with dustbag, papers... I even used the same cardboard box it came in...

So now VC tells me that they are running a quality check because the buyer returned the item and argued it was not as described, by what I understand not new?
I mean, a newer item is literally impossible.

And now what?
This is stupid. Why am I paying a commission to be at the mercy of any unscrupulous buyer?
It doesn’t make any sense. I feel stupid...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> So what I was afraid would happen has happened.
> 
> I received a gift directly from Loewe after they messed up an order. It was one of those leather snap bracelet. Very nice gesture but not a thing I or anyone I know would wear. I am clearing up my wardrobe and selling a bunch of stuff in VC, so I took it out, photographed it, put it back inside the box and put it up for sale. In total it was not outside the box more than 10 minutes max. Someone bought it. I sent it. Pristine, direct from the online store in its box, with dustbag, papers... I even used the same cardboard box it came in...
> 
> So now VC tells me that they are running a quality check because the buyer returned the item and argued it was not as described, by what I understand not new?
> I mean, a newer item is literally impossible.
> 
> And now what?
> This is stupid. Why am I paying a commission to be at the mercy of any unscrupulous buyer?
> It doesn’t make any sense. I feel stupid...



Sorry this is happening to you. What options do you have as a seller? Are you losing money on it?


----------



## nicole0612

The weirdest thing happened. I sold a bag with its box and dustbag, and when packing it up I noticed that the box had become damaged. I contacted VC customer service to see if they could contact the buyer to see if they still wanted the bag. The buyer had not contacted me prior to purchasing, so no messages between us etc. 
The most shocking thing happened. First, I waited over 4 hours in a queue for my turn to come with the chat option, but that is not too shocking with VC. The shocking part was their suggestion to me. They gave me the buyer’s direct email in their chat response and told me I should contact the buyer directly to see what they wanted to do!!!
I took a screen shot because I thought they would delete it at any second! I think people get banned from VC for sharing private info, and they just gave it out to me.


----------



## Ylesiya

My 5 cents as a seller on VC. 
Things either go smoothly or they go completely south. I was just reading everyone's stories and everything seems to be just beyond ridiculous.

My experience: 

- weird measurements by their "experts". Listing long necklace, I am specifying FULL length of the item. They receive it and mark it as partially compliant because they measured half length. So instead of 100+ cm, they say it's 56. Brilliant. Buyer rejects, my stats are affected.

- demanding receipts for some items out of the blue. This is the most ridiculous part I've ever seen. I am paying extraordinary 25% commission off the sale, so that I can sit in peace while "experts" are checking the item. It seems like without the receipts they are unable to do this. On a number of occasions I had to provide kinda collages to them comparing some items from TRR and Fashionphile to my items because there was no other way I could think of that I could prove authenticity of my item. I don't understand what this authentication is all about if you can't tell a simple original item from counterfeit??! I am not talking about super expensive watches with complications or anything like that! The last one was a pair of Chanel CC earrings which is a very common model with perfect beautiful stamps dating 2014. Guess what - they wanted the receipt although it was never stated in my description I had it. And what a nice "authentication" it seems to be if you are provided with the full set! I am just wondering that if I had it, why wouldn't I just sell on eBay without this ridiculous commission and poking my brain while they are unable to recognise a common item?? It's like you never know what is going to happen next time with them! This whole third party authentication is sometimes such a joke that I have no words.

- approving listings could be an extreme pain. I have no idea what sort of weed they smoke sometimes and why sometimes my listings are just bluntly refused. On one of the last occasions it was a pair of perfect earrings with perfect stamps in perfect condition shown from all the sides and against a ruler together with the original receipt! Just sometimes it's WHY?... And yes, as many ladies mentioned before - the website is actually full of counterfeits which are obvious. Just yesterday I saw a VCA set which is screaming that it's a counterfeit. How on earth did it pass through???

- customer support does not exist. They will always try to get rid of you rather than actually try and understand your problem and help you out with it. Honestly - sometimes I just want to slap them.

I can go on and on to be frank. Sometimes things are smooth and okay but if they something does not go as planned, it becomes a real, real pain with them.


----------



## doni

CrackBerryCream said:


> Sorry this is happening to you. What options do you have as a seller? Are you losing money on it?


I have to wait for the review. I sent all the emails exchanged with Loewe, so if the issue is authenticity I should be fine. I am not loosing money in any event because it was a gift. But it could happen with anything else. The buyer may send an item to VC after using or damaging it and what defense you have? What if they swap for a fake or another item? Yes, it is for items under 1000 eur, so it is not going to be an Hermes bag, but 900 eur is still a lot of money... It is disgraceful that as a seller you are paying commission but you cannot opt out of direct shipping, it is up to the buyer.

At this point I wonder what’s the difference with ebay...


----------



## doni

nicole0612 said:


> The weirdest thing happened. I sold a bag with its box and dustbag, and when packing it up I noticed that the box had become damaged. I contacted VC customer service to see if they could contact the buyer to see if they still wanted the bag. The buyer had not contacted me prior to purchasing, so no messages between us etc.
> The most shocking thing happened. First, I waited over 4 hours in a queue for my turn to come with the chat option, but that is not too shocking with VC. The shocking part was their suggestion to me. They gave me the buyer’s direct email in their chat response and told me I should contact the buyer directly to see what they wanted to do!!!
> I took a screen shot because I thought they would delete it at any second! I think people get banned from VC for sharing private info, and they just gave it out to me.


For a European company this is outright ilegal... They are loosing it...


----------



## Ylesiya

doni said:


> I have to wait for the review. I sent all the emails exchanged with Loewe, so if the issue is authenticity I should be fine. I am not loosing money in any event because it was a gift. But it could happen with anything else. The buyer may send an item to VC after using or damaging it and what defense you have? What if they swap for a fake or another item? Yes, it is for items under 1000 eur, so it is not going to be an Hermes bag, but 900 eur is still a lot of money... It is disgraceful that as a seller you are paying commission but you cannot opt out of direct shipping, it is up to the buyer.
> 
> At this point I wonder what’s the difference with ebay...



If I have to ship to someone (eBay or other selling platforms directly), I take photos and/or videos just before passing the item to the courier (eBay does not care though, they only want to please buyers, even if they are fraud).

My guess is that the buyer simply did not like the item or changed her mind for whatever reason and she is using this loophole to get her money back by making this claim. Very very typical on eBay these days - zero protection for a seller.


----------



## doni

Ylesiya said:


> If I have to ship to someone (eBay or other selling platforms directly), I take photos and/or videos just before passing the item to the courier (eBay does not care though, they only want to please buyers, even if they are fraud).
> 
> My guess is that the buyer simply did not like the item or changed her mind for whatever reason and she is using this loophole to get her money back by making this claim. Very very typical on eBay these days - zero protection for a seller.


I get this. But the point is (or was) I sell in VC and pay them a commission precisely so I do _not have to_ do all that or give any thoughts to buyer’s remorse


----------



## Ylesiya

doni said:


> I get this. But the point is (or was) I sell in VC and pay them a commission precisely so I do _not have to_ do all that or give any thoughts to buyer’s remorse



Trust me, I know what you are talking about ))
I had an experience when I sold a necklace in perfect condition. Checked and accepted by the authentication team. After some time buyer basically starts stalking me on Vestiaire, claiming she received damaged necklace and demanding refunds and so on. After lengthy chats with VC I found out that after she received the item, she sent it back claiming it was not authentic. They checked again and did not find anything wrong with it, so they sent it back to her. And then she is sending it back again (with pearls scratched) making great fuss and leaving nasty comments under my listings saying I am selling counterfeits and damaged items. Brilliant, what can I say.


----------



## doni

Ylesiya said:


> Trust me, I know what you are talking about ))
> I had an experience when I sold a necklace in perfect condition. Checked and accepted by the authentication team. After some time buyer basically starts stalking me on Vestiaire, claiming she received damaged necklace and demanding refunds and so on. After lengthy chats with VC I found out that after she received the item, she sent it back claiming it was not authentic. They checked again and did not find anything wrong with it, so they sent it back to her. And then she is sending it back again (with pearls scratched) making great fuss and leaving nasty comments under my listings saying I am selling counterfeits and damaged items. Brilliant, what can I say.


Absurd. What’s the point.
When they started this policy and increased the limit of direct shipping to 1k, I talked to a couple of customer support people, to see how I could opt out (you can’t), and they wouldn’t even understand the issue. They kept saying, oh but there is no problem, if the buyer has an issue we will check the item so you are protected...
They are going to mess up what was a very promising business, specially in Europe where we don‘t have fashionphile or yogi or any other option. At this point, that‘s the reason they are surviving, everyone else is worse...

I have now a couple of bags on sale around the 1K line and I will make it clear to buyers making offers that if they opt for direct shipping I will cancel the sale. I don’t care about the stats...

Edit, as I just got an email that they finally checked and cleared a bag I sold on Friday 5th February and sent the following Monday. I thought it was with the buyer already... They claim they got the bag on 16 February


----------



## Ylesiya

doni said:


> Absurd. What’s the point.
> When they started this policy and increased the limit of direct shipping to 1k, I talked to a couple of customer support people, to see how I could opt out (you can’t), and they wouldn’t even understand the issue. They kept saying, oh but there is no problem, if the buyer has an issue we will check the item so you are protected...
> They are going to mess up what was a very promising business, specially in Europe where we don‘t have fashionphile or yogi or any other option. At this point, that‘s the reason they are surviving, everyone else is worse...
> 
> I have now a couple of bags on sale around the 1K line and I will make it clear to buyers making offers that if they opt for direct shipping I will cancel the sale. I don’t care about the stats...
> 
> Edit, as I just got an email that they finally checked and cleared a bag I sold on Friday 5th February and sent the following Monday. I thought it was with the buyer already... They claim they got the bag on 16 February



I don't know what's the point when they are working on an assumption that everyone is a very honest holy sweetheart. No idea what exactly they are going to be checking if I receive that bracelet from you and then break the clasp/put on a penmark/smash the box - continue the list... And then these dudes will check and do what?

At some point I even decided stop selling with them but it went on smoothly for some time. Last week they decided one of my items was a counterfeit without giving any explanation, so I had to pay them to get it back. Once I receive it back, I will be taking some actions on the quality of the authentication as I lost all my badges etc.

I totally agree with you that it is getting more and more frustrating while it is supposed to be fun and stress-free for an honest seller.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’ve been dealing with VC for 4 years now as a buyer and seller. The service is not perfect and commission outrageous but for lack of other similar services in Europe VC has to do for me. My only negative experience with them was when I got an item with DirectShipping and ladies on TPF pointed out to me that it was probably fake. I returned it to VC for inspection, they said it was authentic but gave me a choice of return with no problems and I got my money back. 
———-tips———
- If you buy from VC always keep the orange tag which they send after goods control. When you decide to sell on the item just send the tag back with it. VC can’t make a fuss (inauthentic item claims) about sth they already checked in the past.
- Always, absolutely always document your sell, take photos, keep emails/screenshots and be absolutely clear about condition/description etc
- Always be very polite and grateful when dealing with their customer service, I find them incredibly helpful (never once failed to obtain the desired outcome) when I go that extra mile 

If you have any other helpful tips please share.


----------



## EmilyM111

Ylesiya said:


> I don't know what's the point when they are working on an assumption that everyone is a very honest holy sweetheart. No idea what exactly they are going to be checking if I receive that bracelet from you and then break the clasp/put on a penmark/smash the box - continue the list... And then these dudes will check and do what?
> 
> At some point I even decided stop selling with them but it went on smoothly for some time. Last week they decided one of my items was a counterfeit without giving any explanation, so I had to pay them to get it back. Once I receive it back, I will be taking some actions on the quality of the authentication as I lost all my badges etc.
> 
> I totally agree with you that it is getting more and more frustrating while it is supposed to be fun and stress-free for an honest seller.



They claimed some time ago that they have no manual way to restore the badge - a year ago my item got stuck in the post office due to Xmas dates being very unfortunate for shipping (and post label was the only option they provided). I escalated but they said sorry love, we can’t change it manually, it’s done.


----------



## Ylesiya

nikka007 said:


> They claimed some time ago that they have no manual way to restore the badge - a year ago my item got stuck in the post office due to Xmas dates being very unfortunate for shipping (and post label was the only option they provided). I escalated but they said sorry love, we can’t change it manually, it’s done.



They have no manual way of doing anything.
Few stories: I sold a VERY expensive necklace once and DHL simply refused to take the item due to its value without proper customs and insurance arrangements which Vestiaire Collective had to make. It took them days, item was on hand but the clock was ticking - my item could not be shipped. I tried to reach out to them because clearly it was not my fault but no one could do anything and my stats were affected for late sending of the item. WTH?..

Another feature they have is that the payment is released thee next day item is shipped to the buyer after authentication. My item was compliant but payment was not released for over a week. I started to make enquiries and they said there was a problem with the buyer's address. The story was that a person bought this item and then asked me to cancel because she changed her mind. I refused as these days if you cancel the sale for whatever reason, your stats are affected (there was a time you could cancel within few days without penalties). I suggested she talks to VC but I can't help her by damaging my stats. So I sent the item to the warehouse anyway. Seems like the buyer decided to play this game by changing her address to non existent one, so that VC could not ship the item. So they did not. And did not pay me. No item, no money and no one cared until I made a great fuss


----------



## EmilyM111

Ylesiya said:


> They have no manual way of doing anything.
> Few stories: I sold a VERY expensive necklace once and DHL simply refused to take the item due to its value without proper customs and insurance arrangements which Vestiaire Collective had to make. It took them days, item was on hand but the clock was ticking - my item could not be shipped. I tried to reach out to them because clearly it was not my fault but no one could do anything and my stats were affected for late sending of the item. WTH?..
> 
> Another feature they have is that the payment is released thee next day item is shipped to the buyer after authentication. My item was compliant but payment was not released for over a week. I started to make enquiries and they said there was a problem with the buyer's address. The story was that a person bought this item and then asked me to cancel because she changed her mind. I refused as these days if you cancel the sale for whatever reason, your stats are affected (there was a time you could cancel within few days without penalties). I suggested she talks to VC but I can't help her by damaging my stats. So I sent the item to the warehouse anyway. Seems like the buyer decided to play this game by changing her address to non existent one, so that VC could not ship the item. So they did not. And did not pay me. No item, no money and no one cared until I made a great fuss



Things you've said...make me have a hyperventillation.
I was super lucky when I sold my brand new Birkin (didn't like it in the end but you know that at home heyho). The shipment was with UPS Saver (I did ask about insurance and they said yeah but I wasn't holding my breath), then they misplaced or witheld the receipt and I was lucky the buyer was fine with this (I recorder putting it in) and we had a good chat about the bag.
I pray I don't have to sell anything ever again there. The issue I have which I already mentioned is that despite having promo commission at my friends marketplace and also a few boutique-type places to sell, selling a new Birkin in Poland is a pain (people believe they'll get one from the Warsaw boutique, yeah I wish them luck at this stock) or buyers don't care about no-logo bags such as BV or Celine (they would buy them yes at 5% of the price but with a receipt, dustbag and box).
Their poor service will make my savings grow. Yesterday was thinking -should I buy Dior Caro or maybe that denim Lady Dior I liked...and then I thought, knowing I'd sell after I'm bored, that going through VC is the last thing I want in life hahahaha.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Regarding the lack of other services in the EU (I feel the same way btw as a buyer in the EU): have you considered local consignment stores? I think some will buy it outright, so you are off the hook and others probably have it sit around at their store until it sells? In France there is also CollectorSquare ( feel they are buying outright, but not sure) and JoliCloset (same principle as VC).

After reading the comments here I was wondering if it would help to have a platform connect sellers with smaller consignment stores, who will buy it outright if their authentication and condition check passes, so you don't have to deal with another buyer.


----------



## doni

So I now just got a message that the bracelet is on its way to me. No explanation. No reason.


----------



## EmilyM111

CrackBerryCream said:


> Regarding the lack of other services in the EU (I feel the same way btw as a buyer in the EU): have you considered local consignment stores? I think some will buy it outright, so you are off the hook and others probably have it sit around at their store until it sells? In France there is also CollectorSquare ( feel they are buying outright, but not sure) and JoliCloset (same principle as VC).
> 
> After reading the comments here I was wondering if it would help to have a platform connect sellers with smaller consignment stores, who will buy it outright if their authentication and condition check passes, so you don't have to deal with another buyer.


Not sure it was directed to me, but will answer. Yes, I did but locally nobody has $ to buy outright. Only DesignerWishbags in Belgium does it (to my knowledge) but only for Chanel and Hermes and she's ruthless with pricing.
On the platforms, it's interesting - my friend wanted to offer something like that in Poland (lower her commission to a very low level for the consignments stores) but they all refused. Here reason for that is that typically these are businesses run by bored wives of rich guys (I personally know the ladies so no offence lol) who are super comfortable selling 5 bags per month and getting their pocket money and are unable to see the opportunity.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

nikka007 said:


> Not sure it was directed to me, but will answer. Yes, I did but locally nobody has $ to buy outright. Only DesignerWishbags in Belgium does it (to my knowledge) but only for Chanel and Hermes and she's ruthless with pricing.
> On the platforms, it's interesting - my friend wanted to offer something like that in Poland (lower her commission to a very low level for the consignments stores) but they all refused. Here reason for that is that typically these are businesses run by bored wives of rich guys (I personally know the ladies so no offence lol) who are super comfortable selling 5 bags per month and getting their pocket money and are unable to see the opportunity.



Thank you! I understand where the problem is now. I co-built a marketplace for luxury shops several years ago and also experienced those bored housewives (own product lines though). Were in because they were friends with the founder, but they weren't able/motivated to run the businesses properly...


----------



## Ylesiya

Okay, I thought it can't get worse but it can.
I sold earrings two days ago and immediately sent them to the warehouse. Item arrived there yesterday.
Just now I receive email from them that they received the package but the item WAS NOT THERE. They've got the box but the box was empty.
What in the name of ...?!!!!
I wrote to them that the earrings were in the plastic ziploc as the Chanel box was flaky inside, packed together with the box into the bubble wrap and then with the copy of the invoice this whole set was sealed into DHL packet which, in turn, was in another main DHL packet.
I suspect some idiot in their warehouse threw away bubblewrap together with the earrings. This is not the first time I pack my items like this, so I am honestly in a state of a total shock.

*Any advice?!!* This is just beyond my comprehension, that now they are saying that maybe I forgot to send the earrings?!!!


----------



## Ylesiya

doni said:


> So I now just got a message that the bracelet is on its way to me. No explanation. No reason.



Let us know when it arrives?


----------



## doni

Ylesiya said:


> *Any advice?!!* This is just beyond my comprehension, that now they are saying that maybe I forgot to send the earrings?!!!


OMG, at loss as to what to say... What a disaster.
Make sure of making lots of noise and keep the transcript of the chats. It is all I can say.


----------



## Ylesiya

I really don't understand how they can say anything like this when to actually SHIP item with DHL, I have to hand it over to the courier and they have to check the package before sealing it? And that each package comes with the declaration of the contents which is signed and checked?
Still no news on my earrings but this is an absolutely shocking experience!!!

And another issue today: one of my items was returned to me and today I receive message from DHL saying I have to pay customs tax!!! What?!! This is my item!! Which means that some idiot in VC did not do customs declaration for the package properly, which, together with the issue described above, tells you bloody everything about their competence!
I have never had more ridiculous experience in my life!


----------



## EmilyM111

Ylesiya said:


> I really don't understand how they can say anything like this when to actually SHIP item with DHL, I have to hand it over to the courier and they have to check the package before sealing it? And that each package comes with the declaration of the contents which is signed and checked?
> Still no news on my earrings but this is an absolutely shocking experience!!!
> 
> And another issue today: one of my items was returned to me and today I receive message from DHL saying I have to pay customs tax!!! What?!! This is my item!! Which means that some idiot in VC did not do customs declaration for the package properly, which, together with the issue described above, tells you bloody everything about their competence!
> I have never had more ridiculous experience in my life!


It's only February and they are the strongest contender for The Worst Company of 2021 award


----------



## doni

nikka007 said:


> It's only February and they are the strongest contender for The Worst Company of 2021 award



More contributions to the nomination:

I got my bracelet. It looks fine. It has a little quality control label with all the ticks. I contacted customer service. Again. They said it was shipped too late and they had already reimbursed the buyer and then gave them a choice to keep the item or return. I pointed out the item was sent in good time (it was picked up by UPS). That the shipping date is in my VC records and it was within the alloted time (the item was bought on a Friday and picked up on the morning of the following Monday). That I got an email telling me the item was “undergoing a second quality review”. That my VC records now state that the sale is cancelled because “the buyer noticed an issue with the item and therefore it is being shipped back to you“. The item now appears in my _unreceived_ items list even though when you click in it you see the date of shipping and the date of delivery...

All I got is the customer service assistant acknowledging none of this makes any sense...


----------



## Ylesiya

doni said:


> More contributions to the nomination:
> 
> I got my bracelet. It looks fine. It has a little quality control label with all the ticks. I contacted customer service. Again. They said it was shipped too late and they had already reimbursed the buyer and then gave them a choice to keep the item or return. I pointed out the item was sent in good time (it was picked up by UPS). That the shipping date is in my VC records and it was within the alloted time (the item was bought on a Friday and picked up on the morning of the following Monday). That I got an email telling me the item was “undergoing a second quality review”. That my VC records now state that the sale is cancelled because “the buyer noticed an issue with the item and therefore it is being shipped back to you“. The item now appears in my _unreceived_ items list even though when you click in it you see the date of shipping and the date of delivery...
> 
> All I got is the customer service assistant acknowledging none of this makes any sense...



Most important that your bracelet is okay and was not damaged by the buyer. I guess she changed her mind at some point: I notice a number of people do impulse purchases on VC but it is very difficult to cancel there. This is why when there are some ridiculous "issues" during quality control checks, many people prefer to cancel as by that time they changed their minds or want something else.
I think you can openly write next time in the description of the item that you will only ship to the warehouse and won't ship directly, shall thee buyer choose this option, because you want security as a seller (which is a totally fair point!).

I actually can suggest to leave public review on TrustPilot. They read them and respond. Not very fast, but they do. Describe your issue in full and specify what sort of resolution you want. At the very least other people will be aware of this ridiculous behaviour. No idea what sort of idiots are running this platform now.

On my side I have no updates. I will be writing to them now with a reminder. I sold over 70 items on VC (and way more at other platforms) and yeah, I forgot to put inside the earrings.

My return item is also still pending for tax collection. Bravo, idiots. This whole situation makes my blood boil and I fail to understand how a company like this can behave as such a**holes towards their clients, which sellers also are!!


----------



## ZofieUp

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does the buyer get your personal details if they opt for direct shipping?



i’ve sold an item last week with option direct shipping and my personal information was on the shipping label.As a seller you can’t exclude the option.


----------



## Ylesiya

Just an update on my situation with tax.
Last Friday I finally got on hold with someone from customer support who promised to reimburse me for tax charges and it was all in writing. I asked to send me an email to confirm this.
It was done and I proceeded to pay over 50 bucks to get back my own item and sent them a screenshot of payment.
This morning they get back to me and send some ridiculous message saying that they can't pay it back.
I am attaching screenshot of this here, so that everyone could see what a fraud company this is. They never acknowledged that they did not handle return properly forcing me to pay for *my own item*.
I just have no words because there are so many points here:

1) mishandling and false declaration of return item
2) total lack of communication (sometimes it feels like you are talking to people with mental disability)
3) incapable customer support feeding false information
4) taking back their own promises.

I don't know who is worse than them.
"I hope you really understand" - seriously?!!

Update: I am trying to contact DHL to request tax refund since I can prove this is my item.
This is what DHL came back to me with: Vestiaire Collective actually asked them to *destroy the shipment with my item in it.*

I just can't believe this is possible.


----------



## EmilyM111

I closed my account yesterday. Feeling so much better now I should thank this forum about the warning of direct shipping - forgot about it. My last item to sell was Hermes wallet I'm not using anymore and was running high risk of a drama if sending directly. It sold today at good price and very low commission at my friends' marketplace. Phew.


----------



## shazzy99

I have sold my first pair of Valentino heels this week, all in all was an easy and hassle free transaction. Took 1 week from the selling date to be paid. I don’t know if it makes a difference that mine went to the hub in HK for checking, they were accepted within a day of them receiving (I’m in Australia). I’m still not totally sold on using them because of all the things I have read, but considering the crappy buyers on ebay, thought I’d give this a try at least for some of my things that will sell for less than $600 or so. Not sure I’m willing to risk it for anything higher than that at this stage.


----------



## Ylesiya

I sold a lot of items there and if everything is okay, it is a very smooth and pleasant process.
However, if there happens to be a problem, this is when things really do spiral down. Their chat support is useless, no one can help you or very often even understand your request.
With regards to my missing earrings, no one even bothers to update me.
With regards to their instruction to destroy my parcel - they keep saying they did give such an instruction despite the fact that I've given them the same screenshot from DHL representative. And they don't even respond to my direct question whether they are trying to say that DHL is lying?
Liars which fail to take responsibility for their screw ups.
Unbelievable.

BTW, the website is full of fakes. For example, cheap replica of VCA selling for a ridiculous price:


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-jewellery/jewellery-sets/van-cleef-arpels/silver-white-gold-magic-alhambra-van-cleef-arpels-jewellery-set-14359533.shtml


----------



## lvstratus

nikka007 said:


> My friend runs similar place in Poland (a copy of VC lol). However, she takes full responsibility for the items that passed their control, super rarely they pass something that is not as described (eg. recently a new employee forgot to pack dustbag) but in such case they always refund without discussions and apologise. I would just not pass in Poland like that. She goes an extra mile sometimes with her connections and get dustbags fresh from stores, pays for micro repairs and cleaning etc.



This happened to me as well. My bag was not compliant because they said the measurements were incorrect. The buyer cancelled the sale, I decided to ask for the return of the bag, guess what? my measurements were correct. I send them pictures, I exchange several emails with the costumer service team, they totally ignored me and the guy was very complacent actually.  Waste of time and money. There is no way I'm going to buy/sell from them again.
also, their Hermes experts are a shame. A friend of mine tried to sell her Kelly (she bought the bag from the store), she sent the bag with the original receipt, but the VC team said they couldn't authenticate the bag.


----------



## Saaski

I have a question I can't find the answer to, and I'm really confused about it. Would appreciate it if anyone could offer insight!

I'm based in the US, looking to purchase an item from a US seller. It's over $1000 so it currently qualifies for a promotional code for 10% off. I live in a state with a 6% sales tax. From what I have read of VC, the US seller would be sending their item to the NY office for authentication, then sent to me, so everything would take place in the US.

When I went to check out and pay, my total did not include my sales tax. Is this typical of Vestiaire? Is it because they're not a US company themselves? I just don't want to get dinged with fees I'm not expecting. Does anyone know?


----------



## nicole0612

Saaski said:


> I have a question I can't find the answer to, and I'm really confused about it. Would appreciate it if anyone could offer insight!
> 
> I'm based in the US, looking to purchase an item from a US seller. It's over $1000 so it currently qualifies for a promotional code for 10% off. I live in a state with a 6% sales tax. From what I have read of VC, the US seller would be sending their item to the NY office for authentication, then sent to me, so everything would take place in the US.
> 
> When I went to check out and pay, my total did not include my sales tax. Is this typical of Vestiaire? Is it because they're not a US company themselves? I just don't want to get dinged with fees I'm not expecting. Does anyone know?


No sales tax in USA.


----------



## Saaski

nicole0612 said:


> No sales tax in USA.


Thank you!


----------



## Ylesiya

Has anyone seen anything as ridiculous as this?
I am just so tired of this whole nonsense with this platform!!!
Some of the items had photos of the servicing receipts taken together with the items at Chanel store!


----------



## stepmum

Ylesiya said:


> Has anyone seen anything as ridiculous as this?
> I am just so tired of this whole nonsense with this platform!!!
> Some of the items had photos of the servicing receipts taken together with the items at Chanel store!
> 
> View attachment 5007206


maybe someone at VC has read this thread and they now have a vendetta against you. How they get away with treating people the way they do is unbelievable, it cannot be legal. They are heavily financed by the French government I believe so they do not have to operate within the law. Just look at Sarkozy. Max Bittner the CEO has destroyed the business with his useless customer service and unscrupulous business tactics, what a prat.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

And they raised more money again... over $450million so far. 









						Vestiaire Collective announces a new €178m (US$ 216m) financing round backed by Kering and Tiger Global Management to accelerate its growth in the second-hand market and drive change for a more sustainable fashion industry
					






					www.kering.com


----------



## stepmum

CrackBerryCream said:


> And they raised more money again... over $450million so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vestiaire Collective announces a new €178m (US$ 216m) financing round backed by Kering and Tiger Global Management to accelerate its growth in the second-hand market and drive change for a more sustainable fashion industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kering.com


Unbelievable how much contempt they have for their customers and yet they release information like that. You would think their investors did their due diligence, but seemingly not. They will never get a penny of my money again.


----------



## Ylesiya

stepmum said:


> maybe someone at VC has read this thread and they now have a vendetta against you. How they get away with treating people the way they do is unbelievable, it cannot be legal. They are heavily financed by the French government I believe so they do not have to operate within the law. Just look at Sarkozy. Max Bittner the CEO has destroyed the business with his useless customer service and unscrupulous business tactics, what a prat.



Who knows but I think the most ridiculous experiences I've had in my life so far were with them.
They put online one of my refused listings but I still won't hesitate to show how absolutely useless and stupid their support is. Just so that other people could be aware what they can get into.
For example, with regards to my tax for my *RETURN* item:



Just so that everyone knows: apparently, this is a normal practice to pay tax on your own return items 
So, she is trying to tell me that everyone pays taxes on their return items  because why the hell not? What if I wanted to return, say, a Birkin which I bought from the store and which they would find non-compliant for whatever delusional reasons they might have?

Communicating with customer support is sometimes like talking to children. They tell you they want ice-cream, you say no, but they ask again. You explain why, but they still tell you they want ice-cream. You tell them you are in the middle of the deserted island and there's no ice-cream shop here. They tell you they want ice-cream. You say you have no money to buy ice-cream but they still demand ice-cream. And so on and so forth. This is kinda same feeling I have when I am talking to Vestiaire Collective customer support (apparently in our part of the world it is outsourced to some third party company in the Philippines): I have to tell them the same thing maybe around 5 times in a different way before they only start figuring out what the problem is. Oh, and after they finally understand it - they can't help you.


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a new low from Vestiaire. By now we are all used to them suggesting extremely low prices for the items we list. Lately, my listings have been going up almost immediately after I submit them lately and sometimes without a price haggling from Vestiaire first. Suddenly two nights ago my 2 new items listed on the site and one was inexplicably listed for less than half of my actual listing price. Vestiaire had never contacted me about a price change, so I was shocked that they just took the initiative. I was luckily online when I got the alert and took it down immediately so no one could purchase. It is a very popular Chanel jacket, so of course I received messages on my other listings asking if I could offer it at the lower price they had seen in their followed item alerts. 
Just now, I received this bold email from Vestiaire themselves bargaining for a customer who had never sent me a message! I cannot get them to respond to my legitimate inquiries, but now they are haggling with me to offer a lower price to one specific customer? I can’t make sense of it!


----------



## Ylesiya

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new low from Vestiaire. By now we are all used to them suggesting extremely low prices for the items we list. Lately, my listings have been going up almost immediately after I submit them lately and sometimes without a price haggling from Vestiaire first. Suddenly two nights ago my 2 new items listed on the site and one was inexplicably listed for less than half of my actual listing price. Vestiaire had never contacted me about a price change, so I was shocked that they just took the initiative. I was luckily online when I got the alert and took it down immediately so no one could purchase. It is a very popular Chanel jacket, so of course I received messages on my other listings asking if I could offer it at the lower price they had seen in their followed item alerts.
> Just now, I received this bold email from Vestiaire themselves bargaining for a customer who had never sent me a message! I cannot get them to respond to my legitimate inquiries, but now they are haggling with me to offer a lower price to one specific customer? I can’t make sense of it!



Hi Nicole, this is just extraordinary!!! Did they just list the item at the new price or they lowered it after it as listed? The bold email is something I also never seen before: it takes days for them to respond when you have an issue as you mentioned and here they are bargaining like on wet market!
Did you raise an issue with regards to the adjusted price without your consent to them? They would have to explain somehow why the price was changed?...

It did not happen to me yet but what did happen is one of the recent items I submitted was classified as "fair condition". I clearly remember choosing "very good condition" as the item was in very good condition indeed. When I saw it online, it was "fair".

I have no idea what is happening in there. I am selling there for a number of years already but it is quite recently that this platform became a real, real pain to deal with. This morning it took me over 20 minutes to explain to chat support person what I wanted him to do, then he did the wrong thing 2 times until after another round of explanations he did it right. And it was not a rocket science, just a request to delete a few comments from nasty people.


----------



## Jaded81

I’m sorry but VC is pretty much sh*t... previously they were ok... i had not purchased anything from them in awhile and decided to do so recently and practically every purchase except for one was an utter nightmare


----------



## Jaded81

now i am really trying to avoid purchasing from them unless it is something i really really can’t find elsewhere... even then i would have to think about 100 times


----------



## doni

Ylesiya said:


> Just an update on my situation with tax.
> Last Friday I finally got on hold with someone from customer support who promised to reimburse me for tax charges and it was all in writing. I asked to send me an email to confirm this.
> It was done and I proceeded to pay over 50 bucks to get back my own item and sent them a screenshot of payment.
> This morning they get back to me and send some ridiculous message saying that they can't pay it back.
> I am attaching screenshot of this here, so that everyone could see what a fraud company this is. They never acknowledged that they did not handle return properly forcing me to pay for *my own item*.
> I just have no words because there are so many points here:
> 
> 1) mishandling and false declaration of return item
> 2) total lack of communication (sometimes it feels like you are talking to people with mental disability)
> 3) incapable customer support feeding false information
> 4) taking back their own promises.
> 
> I don't know who is worse than them.
> "I hope you really understand" - seriously?!!
> 
> Update: I am trying to contact DHL to request tax refund since I can prove this is my item.
> This is what DHL came back to me with: Vestiaire Collective actually asked them to *destroy the shipment with my item in it.*
> 
> I just can't believe this is possible.
> 
> View attachment 4999073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999063


 
I also have no words...

I will suggest you summarize this story (difficult I know but still) and post them in their Insta account, all social media, trust pilot etc etc...


----------



## doni

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new low from Vestiaire. By now we are all used to them suggesting extremely low prices for the items we list. Lately, my listings have been going up almost immediately after I submit them lately and sometimes without a price haggling from Vestiaire first. Suddenly two nights ago my 2 new items listed on the site and one was inexplicably listed for less than half of my actual listing price. Vestiaire had never contacted me about a price change, so I was shocked that they just took the initiative. I was luckily online when I got the alert and took it down immediately so no one could purchase. It is a very popular Chanel jacket, so of course I received messages on my other listings asking if I could offer it at the lower price they had seen in their followed item alerts.
> Just now, I received this bold email from Vestiaire themselves bargaining for a customer who had never sent me a message! I cannot get them to respond to my legitimate inquiries, but now they are haggling with me to offer a lower price to one specific customer? I can’t make sense of it!



OMG. I don‘t get Kering is financing all this...

I have also noticed that now they just put up items up for sale in minutes without a second thought. No worrying whether they are fake, expensive or in the worst condition. BUT they have introduced correctors who in those few minutes amend the texts of the descriptions. Problem is, those people have no knowledge of English or of fashion.

I realised this suddenly the other day. They had changed the description of my famous Loewe bracelet from “snap bracelet” (which is what it is and what it is called by the brand), to “pressure” bracelet, whatever that is. Then changed the color, “natural tan” (again as per the brand’s own description) to ”light brown”, they changed contrast stitching to “stitching looks good”. Then for some reason they removed where I explained that the item came with original dustbag and box.
Why on earth?? Of course, it was a total headache to resolve with CS.


----------



## nicole0612

doni said:


> OMG. I don‘t get Kering is financing all this...
> 
> I have also noticed that now they just put up items up for sale in minutes without a second thought. No worrying whether they are fake, expensive or in the worst condition. BUT they have introduced correctors who in those few minutes amend the texts of the descriptions. Problem is, those people have no knowledge of English or of fashion.
> 
> I realised this suddenly the other day. They had changed the description of my famous Loewe bracelet from “snap bracelet” (which is what it is and what it is called by the brand), to “pressure” bracelet, whatever that is. Then changed the color, “natural tan” (again as per the brand’s own description) to ”light brown”, they changed contrast stitching to “stitching looks good”. Then for some reason they removed where I explained that the item came with original dustbag and box.
> Why on earth?? Of course, it was a total headache to resolve with CS.


Yes! I have noticed I need to read over all of my descriptions because they have started to sometimes change the text (paraphrase), or worse they leave out condition remarks such as “one button is loose” or they have added things like “comes with original box” when I stated it came with a generic box!! In these cases, it is so difficult to have them change some thing back that I usually just cancel the listing and try again.


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Hi Nicole, this is just extraordinary!!! Did they just list the item at the new price or they lowered it after it as listed? The bold email is something I also never seen before: it takes days for them to respond when you have an issue as you mentioned and here they are bargaining like on wet market!
> Did you raise an issue with regards to the adjusted price without your consent to them? They would have to explain somehow why the price was changed?...
> 
> It did not happen to me yet but what did happen is one of the recent items I submitted was classified as "fair condition". I clearly remember choosing "very good condition" as the item was in very good condition indeed. When I saw it online, it was "fair".
> 
> I have no idea what is happening in there. I am selling there for a number of years already but it is quite recently that this platform became a real, real pain to deal with. This morning it took me over 20 minutes to explain to chat support person what I wanted him to do, then he did the wrong thing 2 times until after another round of explanations he did it right. And it was not a rocket science, just a request to delete a few comments from nasty people.


You have had such a trial with them!! In my case they did not propose a new price, it was just suddenly uploaded at a random price more than 50% off! I did email them about it at the time, but of course no response. Just the new email message bargaining with me on behalf of the customer?!?


----------



## Ylesiya

On my side approval of the new listings is painfully slow. Except for that case when a bunch of my listings went astray after I spent half a day photographing, uploading and writing descriptions. 
Often they want additional photos although I really do upload a bunch of them including brand stamp/tag of course which is very clear. I sold a lot of items, so I know how to do it. So it's a real pain. 
And at the same time I often see very obvious fakes, then I am wondering how on earth did they appear online?!
For example:


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-jewellery/jewellery-sets/van-cleef-arpels/silver-white-gold-magic-alhambra-van-cleef-arpels-jewellery-set-14359533.shtml
		


This is such an obvious fake for anyone who has a little experience with Van Cleef and Arpels, that my jaw simply dropped when I saw this. And there is no option to report a listing. So basically if it is out, then it's out. Total shame. And bunch of my authentic pieces are refused like rubbish within 5 mins.

Commenting on adjusted descriptions: this is really scary as if the seller is not aware, this will result in a lot of hassle including cancellations of the sale, non compliant items, etc. I have no idea what they are thinking about.


----------



## Aqua01

Ylesiya said:


> I sold a lot of items there and if everything is okay, it is a very smooth and pleasant process.
> However, if there happens to be a problem, this is when things really do spiral down. Their chat support is useless, no one can help you or very often even understand your request.
> With regards to my missing earrings, no one even bothers to update me.
> With regards to their instruction to destroy my parcel - they keep saying they did give such an instruction despite the fact that I've given them the same screenshot from DHL representative. And they don't even respond to my direct question whether they are trying to say that DHL is lying?
> Liars which fail to take responsibility for their screw ups.
> Unbelievable.
> 
> BTW, the website is full of fakes. For example, cheap replica of VCA selling for a ridiculous price:
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-jewellery/jewellery-sets/van-cleef-arpels/silver-white-gold-magic-alhambra-van-cleef-arpels-jewellery-set-14359533.shtml


You should collect all their listings of fakes (and there are PLENTY, both still available and sold), and post them on Twitter, tagging both VC and the fashion house (s). That'll teach them. Don't post any complain on their FB page, because they will make sure that no one can read your complain but you. Yes, very sneaky business.
Vestitiare has the absolute worst authenticators possible, it's actually sad. Did you know that their curation team is also their "expert"  team (authenticators)? And seeing all the fake listings they let through, really shows you what an incompetent bunch they are.


----------



## Aqua01

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new low from Vestiaire. By now we are all used to them suggesting extremely low prices for the items we list. Lately, my listings have been going up almost immediately after I submit them lately and sometimes without a price haggling from Vestiaire first. Suddenly two nights ago my 2 new items listed on the site and one was inexplicably listed for less than half of my actual listing price. Vestiaire had never contacted me about a price change, so I was shocked that they just took the initiative. I was luckily online when I got the alert and took it down immediately so no one could purchase. It is a very popular Chanel jacket, so of course I received messages on my other listings asking if I could offer it at the lower price they had seen in their followed item alerts.
> Just now, I received this bold email from Vestiaire themselves bargaining for a customer who had never sent me a message! I cannot get them to respond to my legitimate inquiries, but now they are haggling with me to offer a lower price to one specific customer? I can’t make sense of it!


Not only do they change the price, they also change the description of your item, and the condition. They do that all the time with my listings. Sometimes they leave out my detailed description for the buyers and instead just post 1 short sentence for me.
Stuff I have listed as, "never worn, with tag", they change into "never worn", and this is with me posting a clear picture of the tag attached to the bag.
And in some of my listings where I post on the description "Brand New with original packaging", they just took out the Brand New, and just wrote "with packaging."
WTF????


----------



## nicole0612

Aqua01 said:


> Not only do they change the price, they also change the description of your item, and the condition. They do that all the time with my listings. Sometimes they leave out my detailed description for the buyers and instead just post 1 short sentence for me.
> Stuff I have listed as, "never worn, with tag", they change into "never worn", and this is with me posting a clear picture of the tag attached to the bag.
> And in some of my listings where I post on the description "Brand New with original packaging", they just took out the Brand New, and just wrote "with packaging."
> WTF????


I have noticed the same lately; they have been paraphrasing my descriptions at times. I mind less when the leave out “positives” but hate it when they do the opposite, leaving me open for a return claim. For example I had a brand name jewelry item that I stated came with a “generic box” because people always ask if they come with the box, receipt etc. They changed it to “comes with box”, so I had to delete it and start over!


----------



## Aqua01

nicole0612 said:


> I have noticed the same lately; they have been paraphrasing my descriptions at times. I mind less when the leave out “positives” but hate it when they do the opposite, leaving me open for a return claim. For example I had a brand name jewelry item that I stated came with a “generic box” because people always ask if they come with the box, receipt etc. They changed it to “comes with box”, so I had to delete it and start over!


You're right, it's less harmful if they leave out the positives (though it can cost you sales), and though I never contact their customer service (that's another aggravation on its own) for that, it still always angers me. Because why?? Why would they do that?
I put great care in taking pictures and describing my items, the good and the bad, and they just take the liberty of changing and take out whatever they feel like?
In one of my listings I just noticed that they took out my "comes with dust bag only", and put in "Sold with : original case." No!! It does not come with original case, just the dust bag. Am I right to believe that there's a difference? Buyers will expect a box when they read that.
Sometimes I think that their curation team is on some sort of power trip, messing up everyone's listings, just because they can. Or else, what crack are they smoking?


----------



## nicole0612

Aqua01 said:


> You're right, it's less harmful if they leave out the positives (though it can cost you sales), and though I never contact their customer service (that's another aggravation on its own) for that, it still always angers me. Because why?? Why would they do that?
> I put great care in taking pictures and describing my items, the good and the bad, and they just take the liberty of changing and take out whatever they feel like?
> In one of my listings I just noticed that they took out my "comes with dust bag only", and put in "Sold with : original case." No!! It does not come with original case, just the dust bag. Am I right to believe that there's a difference? Buyers will expect a box when they read that.
> Sometimes I think that their curation team is on some sort of power trip, messing up everyone's listings, just because they can. Or else, what crack are they smoking?


I agree. It’s frustrating because we pay a commission to them and then have to babysit our listings to make sure they don’t change something.


----------



## Aqua01

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. It’s frustrating because we pay a commission to them and then have to babysit our listings to make sure they don’t change something.


And for all the trouble they cause us, they "only" charge a
25% (! ) commission, unless you list for $500 or less, or over 8K


----------



## bobbyzo

Dear all, I need you help!!! I am from EU and ordered something very expensive from the US through Vestitaire Collective. I paid directly to Vestitaire Collective the price of the item and additional 1800€ on custom fees/VAT. Now I got the item and it is definitly not excellent condition as described. Vestitaire Collective offered me to send it back for a second check. MY QUESTION: If they agree and take back the item, do I also get my custom fees back? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Ylesiya

bobbyzo said:


> Dear all, I need you help!!! I am from EU and ordered something very expensive from the US through Vestitaire Collective. I paid directly to Vestitaire Collective the price of the item and additional 1800€ on custom fees/VAT. Now I got the item and it is definitly not excellent condition as described. Vestitaire Collective offered me to send it back for a second check. MY QUESTION: If they agree and take back the item, do I also get my custom fees back? PLEASE HELP



You have to get the VAT back if you are technically not purchasing the item anymore. 
I suggest start bombarding them with the emails. I know it is very painful because I just was in the same situation with my return item and quality of the customer support is like you are trying to call the hell directly. Do you still have the original packaging, documents and waybill?
Because there is another way (in case VC flushes you down the drain like they usually do) - it is to contact your own customs with supporting documents and demand VAT refund. This is what I did in Singapore when VC refused to help me with the taxes on my RETURN item. Although I did not even ask them to pay the tax, just to contact DHL and customs to tell them there's mistake in customs declaration/label, so that these guys do not change GST (VAT).

Another advice to everyone receiving high value goods is to videotape opening of the package and showing whole unwrapping process. I believe the item still has VC tags attached, so I advice taking clear pics of the defects affecting item's condition, listing them one by one and making some sort of a report against the original listing. Send this to the VC support, then print out, sign (+ beneficial to ask someone to witness and also sign) and then it back to them. Let them know the whole process is documented and witnessed - just to minimise chances of the BS they might try to impose on you.


----------



## Ylesiya

Aqua01 said:


> You should collect all their listings of fakes (and there are PLENTY, both still available and sold), and post them on Twitter, tagging both VC and the fashion house (s). That'll teach them. Don't post any complain on their FB page, because they will make sure that no one can read your complain but you. Yes, very sneaky business.
> Vestitiare has the absolute worst authenticators possible, it's actually sad. Did you know that their curation team is also their "expert"  team (authenticators)? And seeing all the fake listings they let through, really shows you what an incompetent bunch they are.



I was thinking already about creating instagram account where I would post links and pic of fake listings on different platforms. Not only Vestiaire does this of course, although their fake rate if just amazing. People pay serious money for this stuff and authentication in many places as I see it is a total joke.
"Curation team" you mean those who approve the listings? Same people who "authenticate in the warehouses? 
I am figuring out my refused listings now one by one. They responded to me saying the following:


 


*Katie K* (Support Vestiaire Collective)
5 Mar 2021, 10:24 CET
Dear Yulia,

I have transferred your complain to our higher department.

I hope it will not happen in the future.

I remain at your disposal and have a lovely day.
Kind regards,
Katie for Vestiaire Collective




What on Earth is that? Now I am submitting all the same items with the same pics and prices one by one and next one only after the previous one appears online. Somehow now they are all okay. Once all 9 are up, I will send another email with the screenshots. It obviously was some sort of a jerk just hitting "refuse" button for all of my submissions.


----------



## Aqua01

Ylesiya said:


> I was thinking already about creating instagram account where I would post links and pic of fake listings on different platforms. Not only Vestiaire does this of course, although their fake rate if just amazing. People pay serious money for this stuff and authentication in many places as I see it is a total joke.
> "Curation team" you mean those who approve the listings? Same people who "authenticate in the warehouses?
> I am figuring out my refused listings now one by one. They responded to me saying the following:
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> *Katie K* (Support Vestiaire Collective)
> 5 Mar 2021, 10:24 CET
> Dear Yulia,
> 
> I have transferred your complain to our higher department.
> 
> I hope it will not happen in the future.
> 
> I remain at your disposal and have a lovely day.
> Kind regards,
> Katie for Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth is that? Now I am submitting all the same items with the same pics and prices one by one and next one only after the previous one appears online. Somehow now they are all okay. Once all 9 are up, I will send another email with the screenshots. It obviously was some sort of a jerk just hitting "refuse" button for all of my submissions.


Yes, their curation team (those that approve the listings) are also their authenticators. I was told that by customer service when one of my listing was refused based on authenticity (it was such a simple item to authenticate, I was perplexed), and I demanded that they open a case and have their "experts" (LMAO) look that my listing, instead of a bunch of inept curators. 
That's when I was told that their curators are also their experts (authenticators). 
 I remember saying "What? OMG, that's so sad", and linked a bunch of fake listings for them to see the skills of their experts. I suggested they just use reputable authentication services from now on instead relying on their in house experts.
So after CS opened a case for me to have their experts look at my listing again, it was approved.

You probably had an incompetent fool looked at all your 9 listings and decided that if s(he) had doubts about 1 listing, the rest must be bad news, too.
I'm glad to hear that they are all active now, but dang (!) , what a unnecessary waste of time for you.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ylesiya said:


> I was thinking already about creating instagram account where I would post links and pic of fake listings on different platforms. Not only Vestiaire does this of course, although their fake rate if just amazing. People pay serious money for this stuff and authentication in many places as I see it is a total joke.
> "Curation team" you mean those who approve the listings? Same people who "authenticate in the warehouses?
> I am figuring out my refused listings now one by one. They responded to me saying the following:
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> *Katie K* (Support Vestiaire Collective)
> 5 Mar 2021, 10:24 CET
> Dear Yulia,
> 
> I have transferred your complain to our higher department.
> 
> I hope it will not happen in the future.
> 
> I remain at your disposal and have a lovely day.
> Kind regards,
> Katie for Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth is that? Now I am submitting all the same items with the same pics and prices one by one and next one only after the previous one appears online. Somehow now they are all okay. Once all 9 are up, I will send another email with the screenshots. It obviously was some sort of a jerk just hitting "refuse" button for all of my submissions.




I'd definitely contribute listings to that IG account. I look at H bags there frequently. Even now that I have what I wanted (from eBay, of all places. The private seller was a dream to deal with in comparison to VC). Just to see what kind of deals are out here and how prices are developing.


----------



## Ylesiya

And another refusal, second one already. I even want to share pic of the stamp here so that everyone can see what gets refused:




Earrings are in perfect condition, without any flaws, almost good as new.
And I found around 3 the same earrings on their website for sale after looking through 17 pages of their Chanel earrings, haha. I am thinking of writing to their CS but the moment I am thinking about this interaction, I don't want anything at all.



Aqua01 said:


> Yes, their curation team (those that approve the listings) are also their authenticators. I was told that by customer service when one of my listing was refused based on authenticity (it was such a simple item to authenticate, I was perplexed), and I demanded that they open a case and have their "experts" (LMAO) look that my listing, instead of a bunch of inept curators.
> That's when I was told that their curators are also their experts (authenticators).
> I remember saying "What? OMG, that's so sad", and linked a bunch of fake listings for them to see the skills of their experts. I suggested they just use reputable authentication services from now on instead relying on their in house experts.
> So after CS opened a case for me to have their experts look at my listing again, it was approved.
> 
> You probably had an incompetent fool looked at all your 9 listings and decided that if s(he) had doubts about 1 listing, the rest must be bad news, too.
> I'm glad to hear that they are all active now, but dang (!) , what a unnecessary waste of time for you.



That explains a lot in some way. On a number of occasions I was perplexed in the same way when I sold items and I understood they don't know how to authenticate them. And these were not some rare unusual brand vintage items - not at all, pretty standard stuff. And I believe even if one does not feel competent enough, they have to have specialists in Paris/New York etc who have to be able to figure this out in a glance. I can spot VCA replica fairly quickly if I am given good detailed pics, not even talking about holding an item in my hands, and this is really expensive stuff!
However, I've been wondering whom on Earth do they hire? Let's say I am offered such a job after my years of experience with branded items - what sort of salary would they offer for the expertise? And given the fact that they outsourced support to the Philippines where every second person in the chat does not understand customer's request I strongly suspect they cut the cost wherever possible including "experts". Disgrace.



CrackBerryCream said:


> I'd definitely contribute listings to that IG account. I look at H bags there frequently. Even now that I have what I wanted (from eBay, of all places. The private seller was a dream to deal with in comparison to VC). Just to see what kind of deals are out here and how prices are developing.



I am seriously thinking of starting this project as I think someone has to start bringing awareness to this issue which works both ways as there are also numerous occasions when actual authentic items were "authenticated" as fakes.

Authentication is a complex process which required deep skills and knowledge of the brand, especially when we are talking about vintage items or modern super fakes.
As I've written in one of my other topics, crazy example was when Posh sent Chanel earrings for third party authentication and the report they issues was absolutely ridiculous. It said the backings were different colour from the earrings themselves hence item is likely a counterfeit. For goodness sake, those backings were collected from the NYC Chanel flagship store to replace the old ones! If this is how luxury items are authenticated, I am just simply speechless and have to make it as public as possible.


----------



## Ylesiya

Another ridiculous refusal.
Item even comes with the Chanel service documents, not even talking about hallmarks.
So for Chanel it is good enough but not for our glorious Vestiaire!


----------



## EmilyM111

Ylesiya said:


> And another refusal, second one already. I even want to share pic of the stamp here so that everyone can see what gets refused:
> 
> 
> Earrings are in perfect condition, without any flaws, almost good as new.
> And I found around 3 the same earrings on their website for sale after looking through 17 pages of their Chanel earrings, haha. I am thinking of writing to their CS but the moment I am thinking about this interaction, I don't want anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That explains a lot in some way. On a number of occasions I was perplexed in the same way when I sold items and I understood they don't know how to authenticate them. And these were not some rare unusual brand vintage items - not at all, pretty standard stuff. And I believe even if one does not feel competent enough, they have to have specialists in Paris/New York etc who have to be able to figure this out in a glance. I can spot VCA replica fairly quickly if I am given good detailed pics, not even talking about holding an item in my hands, and this is really expensive stuff!
> However, I've been wondering whom on Earth do they hire? Let's say I am offered such a job after my years of experience with branded items - what sort of salary would they offer for the expertise? And given the fact that they outsourced support to the Philippines where every second person in the chat does not understand customer's request I strongly suspect they cut the cost wherever possible including "experts". Disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously thinking of starting this project as I think someone has to start bringing awareness to this issue which works both ways as there are also numerous occasions when actual authentic items were "authenticated" as fakes.
> 
> Authentication is a complex process which required deep skills and knowledge of the brand, especially when we are talking about vintage items or modern super fakes.
> As I've written in one of my other topics, crazy example was when Posh sent Chanel earrings for third party authentication and the report they issues was absolutely ridiculous. It said the backings were different colour from the earrings themselves hence item is likely a counterfeit. For goodness sake, those backings were collected from the NYC Chanel flagship store to replace the old ones! If this is how luxury items are authenticated, I am just simply speechless and have to make it as public as possible.



When you think about it, the art of authentication of the brand is a master skill, probably learned over long time through close encounters with the brand (eg. like bababebi, herself being a collector if I understand correctly). Therefore there is only a few companies that have good reputation for authentication. Now how on earth VC would be able to have such expertise in house if they process thousands of items? Running such place that is just not eg. small local boutique in Warsaw (where you get just flagship items like Chanel flap or LV neverfull that can be +/- authenticated by a non-expert if the fakes is bad and inconsistent) is a suicide mission. 
I totally feel for you, they rejected once a Chanel brooch for me as I didn't have a receipt (like that's probably their way of authenticating or with a authenticity card eeek).


----------



## Jdbe

Hi there,

I'm a seller on VC, but fairly knew. I was wondering is there any reason that socks can never be sold on VC (as they have no option for socks) or why there's no listing for men's wallets, only women's, meaning you have to list wallets as women's only. I have seen people list socks on there, but they're either as lingerie or trainers.

I think I made an issue with myself as I managed to get socks approved as "trainers" by VC. Someone's just purchased them from France to which it will get authenticated. I can already see it going wrong, as although the pictures match up, it doesn't match the description as trainers. I'm wondering what's most likely to happen regarding this predicament.


----------



## Ylesiya

nikka007 said:


> When you think about it, the art of authentication of the brand is a master skill, probably learned over long time through close encounters with the brand (eg. like bababebi, herself being a collector if I understand correctly). Therefore there is only a few companies that have good reputation for authentication. Now how on earth VC would be able to have such expertise in house if they process thousands of items? Running such place that is just not eg. small local boutique in Warsaw (where you get just flagship items like Chanel flap or LV neverfull that can be +/- authenticated by a non-expert if the fakes is bad and inconsistent) is a suicide mission.
> I totally feel for you, they rejected once a Chanel brooch for me as I didn't have a receipt (like that's probably their way of authenticating or with a authenticity card eeek).



I totally agree this is an art, especially when we are talking about vintage pieces, unusual pieces and those which require real expertise and not only some basic knowledge of the brand but also history of the brand and evolution of the collections.
For example, Vintage Alhambra has a long history and this jewellery evolved quite a bit over the years. There is difference in stamping, workmanship and design. Tiffany Schlumberger is my favourite. Although this design is old, it also evolved with modern rings being quite different from the vintage ones.
Only recently I ran into a SA who knew about these details: before that everyone could not understand what was going on when I brought my vintage rings in for cleaning. The other time I brought my husband's vintage Tiffany's cufflinks for a clean and the whole shop was puzzled as they did not know what to do and how to authenticate vintage items so that they could provide the service. And these were people who work for the brand itself!!! 

But when we are talking about more or less generic pieces, common ones, one should be able to authenticate in a blink of an eye. I can spot modern VCA replica very quickly, not even talking about a situation when I have a real piece in my hands. So this should be pretty much doable and robust but no.
I noticed it has not been like this previously: the whole experience has been spiralling down quite quickly. I really gave up on Vestiaire and not even considering them as my serious selling platform anymore.

Attaching screenshot with the response from customer support. I am not even upset anymore. One of these items in the list, for example, is that one mentioned above, with the service documents from Chanel. So I asked this guy back politely, that whether basically Vestiaire Collective is trying to say that the original brand Chanel itself *repaired the item*, provided *service documents*, but failed to figure out that item was a fake despite physically having it in their hands? Is Vestiaire Collective trying to say that the level of Chanel's expertise is so low, while Vestiaire Collective are such unprecedented experts that they can authenticate better than the original brand without even looking at the photos?

What sort of business can you do with the people like these?..


----------



## EmilyM111

Ylesiya said:


> I totally agree this is an art, especially when we are talking about vintage pieces, unusual pieces and those which require real expertise and not only some basic knowledge of the brand but also history of the brand and evolution of the collections.
> For example, Vintage Alhambra has a long history and this jewellery evolved quite a bit over the years. There is difference in stamping, workmanship and design. Tiffany Schlumberger is my favourite. Although this design is old, it also evolved with modern rings being quite different from the vintage ones.
> Only recently I ran into a SA who knew about these details: before that everyone could not understand what was going on when I brought my vintage rings in for cleaning. The other time I brought my husband's vintage Tiffany's cufflinks for a clean and the whole shop was puzzled as they did not know what to do and how to authenticate vintage items so that they could provide the service. And these were people who work for the brand itself!!!
> 
> But when we are talking about more or less generic pieces, common ones, one should be able to authenticate in a blink of an eye. I can spot modern VCA replica very quickly, not even talking about a situation when I have a real piece in my hands. So this should be pretty much doable and robust but no.
> I noticed it has not been like this previously: the whole experience has been spiralling down quite quickly. I really gave up on Vestiaire and not even considering them as my serious selling platform anymore.
> 
> Attaching screenshot with the response from customer support. I am not even upset anymore. One of these items in the list, for example, is that one mentioned above, with the service documents from Chanel. So I asked this guy back politely, that whether basically Vestiaire Collective is trying to say that the original brand Chanel itself *repaired the item*, provided *service documents*, but failed to figure out that item was a fake despite physically having it in their hands? Is Vestiaire Collective trying to say that the level of Chanel's expertise is so low, while Vestiaire Collective are such unprecedented experts that they can authenticate better than the original brand without even looking at the photos?
> 
> What sort of business can you do with the people like these?..



I am not disagreeing with you, guess my point is that they are just unbelievably arrogant setting up the business that whole idea is around authenticating the items and in reality they only check 'original' receipts (unable to handle even the repair ones like in your case).


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

One my last three VC purchases was seriously odd. I purchased a pair of (inexpensive) designer jeans and chose direct shipping. One week after purchase, the jeans were not yet shipped at that point in time, the sale was cancelled, and I never figured out by who. However, on the 8th or 9th day the jeans suddenly were shipped by the seller and arrived two days later, just like my money was returned to my cc account through PP. Very odd, so I contacted VC cs to inform them of this strange issue and that I want to return the jean either to them or the seller, but I never heard from VC.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Regarding VC indifference towards fake listings and its blind trust in their curation team, I can tell you this little story.

I collect LV ready-to-wear and am therefore somewhat knowledgeable in that area. I noticed that ever since Kim Jones' last collection more and more counterfeit LV ready-to-wear is made and sold, especially the easy-to-copy, yet sought-after designs by Virgil Abloh, the company's latest menswear creative director.

However, the counterfeiters don't bother to copy the item codes on the care tags they sew into their fake clothes. So you find various 2019 / 2020 / 2021 designs with the same item code from a random 2018 collection.

I flagged a couple of items with that item code and wrote VC customer service a lengthy e-mail with examples etc. and below is what they replied to me. 

Buying on VC is getting riskier by the day, as they basically don't know how to authenticate the items they approve for sale or for shipment to the buyers. Not to mention how dangerous direct shipping is in regards to authenticity.





*Janace* (Support Vestiaire Collective) 
17.01.2021, 12:54 MEZ 

I’m so glad to hear that you’ve found an item you are interested in on Vestiaire Collective! Thank you for sending proofs and for investigating it.

Vestiaire Collective is an international marketplace where we want our members all over the world to discover, buy and sell luxury pre-loved fashion with confidence, so thank you for taking the time to raise a concern about the White Cotton T-shirt LOUIS VUITTON with the reference number 13403709.

I can assure you that every item published on our website has been carefully checked by our Curation Team. However, it can be difficult for us to judge an item based on the photographs provided by the Seller.

This is why as part of the Authentication process each sold item is thoroughly checked again by our Quality Control team, to confirm that the item matches its description, and corresponds to the brand standards.

If this is not the case, the order will be cancelled and the full amount refunded.

I hope this answers all your questions, and I remain at your disposal should you need anything else.

Best wishes,
Jan for Vestiaire Collective


----------



## Julija

Hi everyone, I'm a new seller to VC and I would appreciate if you could help me with some doubts. I like to see how VC works so I listed some inexpensive items around 200€ to check out the platforms. I have one bag that is fairly in demand so i receive a lot of interest and offers. But potential buyers behavior seems odd to me. A lot of offers cone in not rounded numbers, like 182.53€ for example? is it normal? why would anyone bother with cents? why not 187 o 188?
and another thing, yesterday a buyer accepted my counter offer of 195€ but never bought the item so negotiation was closed. and now this buyer is back with an offer of 194.02€ which so odd to me. obviously i don't mind the difference but it just seems so strange to me. if you failed to buy at previous offer for sone reason, why not to come back with 195? can someobe please enlighten my if i'm missing something?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Julija said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new seller to VC and I would appreciate if you could help me with some doubts. I like to see how VC works so I listed some inexpensive items around 200€ to check out the platforms. I have one bag that is fairly in demand so i receive a lot of interest and offers. But potential buyers behavior seems odd to me. A lot of offers cone in not rounded numbers, like 182.53€ for example? is it normal? why would anyone bother with cents? why not 187 o 188?
> and another thing, yesterday a buyer accepted my counter offer of 195€ but never bought the item so negotiation was closed. and now this buyer is back with an offer of 194.02€ which so odd to me. obviously i don't mind the difference but it just seems so strange to me. if you failed to buy at previous offer for sone reason, why not to come back with 195? can someobe please enlighten my if i'm missing something?



Odd numbers: buyers from outside of EU are probably entering their local currency.

The odd buyer: maybe they forgot and missed the timeframe in which they have to pay. Then remembered...


----------



## Julija

CrackBerryCream said:


> Odd numbers: buyers from outside of EU are probably entering their local currency.
> 
> The odd buyer: maybe they forgot and missed the timeframe in which they have to pay. Then remembered...


thank you so much, it totally makes sense! i was so confused about odd numbers haha


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Julija said:


> thank you so much, it totally makes sense! i was so confused about odd numbers haha



You're very welcome. I keep looking at bags on VC (despite hating their service and professionality) and see so many from the US and Asia (I'm also based in the EU).


----------



## Ylesiya

nikka007 said:


> I am not disagreeing with you, guess my point is that they are just unbelievably arrogant setting up the business that whole idea is around authenticating the items and in reality they only check 'original' receipts (unable to handle even the repair ones like in your case).



I agree with you completely.
It is getting worse and worse with every single day. I suppose this is partially due to the cutting the cost on the staff although based on their declared profit they surely could afford a better personnel!
I have no idea why they have some sort of personal vendetta against me despite the fact that I sold almost 80 items on their platform including VERY expensive Cartiers and Tiffany's.
This is what they came up with regards to my refused items:



So, these people are UNABLE to verify items without the original documentation basically - this is what in fact they are telling here. One has to be completely out of their minds to verify based on copies of receipts and even original receipts. One could have bought original Chanel earrings and sent them a replica together with the original document - have they even thought about the fact that authentication is not just checking the receipt?

And another blunt refusal yesterday, brand new Chanel necklace which is in high demand as it is no longer produced:



This is the stamp:



And all this while website is full with replicas which they let go through.
I even wrote to them asking that if they have a problem with me as a seller, then at least have a decency to let me know and clarify the issues rather than engage in this disgusting behaviour.

I swear, if they don't fix this, I will start looking for a magazine to give interview about this whole authentication business and Vestiaire Collective in particular as they really deserve to be slaughtered.


----------



## Ylesiya

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Regarding VC indifference towards fake listings and its blind trust in their curation team, I can tell you this little story.
> 
> I collect LV ready-to-wear and am therefore somewhat knowledgeable in that area. I noticed that ever since Kim Jones' last collection more and more counterfeit LV ready-to-wear is made and sold, especially the easy-to-copy, yet sought-after designs by Virgil Abloh, the company's latest menswear creative director.
> 
> However, the counterfeiters don't bother to copy the item codes on the care tags they sew into their fake clothes. So you find various 2019 / 2020 / 2021 designs with the same item code from a random 2018 collection.
> 
> I flagged a couple of items with that item code and wrote VC customer service a lengthy e-mail with examples etc. and below is what they replied to me.
> 
> Buying on VC is getting riskier by the day, as they basically don't know how to authenticate the items they approve for sale or for shipment to the buyers. Not to mention how dangerous direct shipping is in regards to authenticity.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> *Janace* (Support Vestiaire Collective)
> 17.01.2021, 12:54 MEZ
> 
> I’m so glad to hear that you’ve found an item you are interested in on Vestiaire Collective! Thank you for sending proofs and for investigating it.
> 
> Vestiaire Collective is an international marketplace where we want our members all over the world to discover, buy and sell luxury pre-loved fashion with confidence, so thank you for taking the time to raise a concern about the White Cotton T-shirt LOUIS VUITTON with the reference number 13403709.
> 
> I can assure you that every item published on our website has been carefully checked by our Curation Team. However, it can be difficult for us to judge an item based on the photographs provided by the Seller.
> 
> This is why as part of the Authentication process each sold item is thoroughly checked again by our Quality Control team, to confirm that the item matches its description, and corresponds to the brand standards.
> 
> If this is not the case, the order will be cancelled and the full amount refunded.
> 
> I hope this answers all your questions, and I remain at your disposal should you need anything else.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Jan for Vestiaire Collective



Thank you for the story, @Wentworth-Roth! 
This is what also strikes me: if one has some experience in certain brands/items, you would spot problems straight away. Also, even if in doubt, curators (or whoever they are) can request for more clear photos like they do with me all the time despite super clear pics of brand stamps provided in each of my listings. But often I see bogus listings with 2-3 blurred photos - how on Earth did they manage to approve them?! 
These are not just double standards, this is absence of any standards.
With regards to direct shipping: I understand the buyer has an option to choose either direct shipping or shipping through VC hub with authentication? So at least a buyer can decide whether to take risk or not. However, given the recent quality of authentication, there is no material difference.
I just went to read reviews on Trustpilot and this is a total horror. I do not understand how a company can operate with the flaws like what people describe. VC also obviously uses bots to raise their ratings on the review websites but this is so clear when the review is genuine or generic. 
I have to send them 1 item today which was bought over the weekend but honestly - now I am scared. It is scary to sell through eBay due to their zero seller protection, but I thought at least with 25% fee you are safe and don't need to worry about anything. It really used to be much better and I am struggling to understand what is the reason for such a rapid and horrible decline.


----------



## mwk

Their CS in legendary in being repetitive and usually after gain basic understanding of the issue, they still unable to help. Most of the time they have to escalate the matter to upper members of staff.

Can someone please advise me do they still operate the policy that all extras shown (e.g. box or care card etc.) in the photos must be sent as they form part of the description?


----------



## Ylesiya

mwk said:


> Their CS in legendary in being repetitive and usually after gain basic understanding of the issue, they still unable to help. Most of the time they have to escalate the matter to upper members of staff.
> 
> Can someone please advise me do they still operate the policy that all extras shown (e.g. box or care card etc.) in the photos must be sent as they form part of the description?



Yes you must send everything that you showed in the photos unless it is stated in the description that certain items are not included. This is fair to the buyer as what is seen in the listing for sale is automatically considered as included into the package, otherwise it is misleading.
If not everything is sent, their quality control may flag it in their report that certain part of the package is missing and propose an alternative price. There is also an option to write to the buyer and let him/her know what actually is going to be included into the package. If she/he agrees to the new terms, you can print out this communication and send it together with the item - they accept it as the buyer was informed in advance. I did this once when I had a few similar items, the one listed on Vestiaire got sold before that but I had another one, just with the different date stamp. I clarified this with the buyer, she said she was okay, so I printed out this conversation and sent it together with the item.
I also once forgot to send a dustbag which I promised to include with the package and it was flagged during QC, so I ended up sending it separately.

With regards to CS: this also was quite an experience as the first person I talked to said they do not advice to send it as "it may get lost" (WTH?...). I asked how come DHL may suddenly loose the package and no answer was given. Second person I spoke to allowed me to send it and put negotiation on hold while missing item is being sent. Complete lack of alignment and clarity.


----------



## mwk

Ylesiya said:


> Yes you must send everything that you showed in the photos unless it is stated in the description that certain items are not included. This is fair to the buyer as what is seen in the listing for sale is automatically considered as included into the package, otherwise it is misleading.
> If not everything is sent, their quality control may flag it in their report that certain part of the package is missing and propose an alternative price. There is also an option to write to the buyer and let him/her know what actually is going to be included into the package. If she/he agrees to the new terms, you can print out this communication and send it together with the item - they accept it as the buyer was informed in advance. I did this once when I had a few similar items, the one listed on Vestiaire got sold before that but I had another one, just with the different date stamp. I clarified this with the buyer, she said she was okay, so I printed out this conversation and sent it together with the item.
> I also once forgot to send a dustbag which I promised to include with the package and it was flagged during QC, so I ended up sending it separately.
> 
> With regards to CS: this also was quite an experience as the first person I talked to said they do not advice to send it as "it may get lost" (WTH?...). I asked how come DHL may suddenly loose the package and no answer was given. Second person I spoke to allowed me to send it and put negotiation on hold while missing item is being sent. Complete lack of alignment and clarity.



This where I got stuck with CS, I'm the buyer in this scenario. 

They adamantly tried to tell me it is not unless stated in the description, it is not included. Seller is a lovely person who is happy to send out the extras or accept a return. 

Speaking to CS made my head hurt with the person being completely unhelpful going in circles and repeating themselves over and over again , so already dreading speaking to them today, to get it sorted. It was funny when they advised me to speak to the seller and half of the messages where blocked as their where again their terms of usage - so we ended up looking for synonymous words. 

Might look through their T&C and find the bit about the photos forming part of the description beforehand.


----------



## Ylesiya

mwk said:


> This where I got stuck with CS, I'm the buyer in this scenario.
> 
> They adamantly tried to tell me it is not unless stated in the description, it is not included. Seller is a lovely person who is happy to send out the extras or accept a return.
> 
> Speaking to CS made my head hurt with the person being completely unhelpful going in circles and repeating themselves over and over again , so already dreading speaking to them today, to get it sorted. It was funny when they advised me to speak to the seller and half of the messages where blocked as their where again their terms of usage - so we ended up looking for synonymous words.
> 
> Might look through their T&C and find the bit about the photos forming part of the description beforehand.



I am totally with you on this as if you take photos of the item with something - it is included. I would not expect the seller to include decorative ornaments of course but if you are talking pics of the earrings its in branded box, then my expectation will be that earrings will be shipped in the box unless the seller states clearly the box is for photo purposes only which is again misleading.

Going around in circles - this is my experience as well. Not saying anything helpful, just on and on and on without anything concrete until you give up. I tried to chat yesterday about mass refusal of my listings which is still happening and this was one of the most stupid conversations I ever had. I have a feeling they are trained to do this but I am not sure what Vestiaire Collective is trying to achieve with this sort of behaviour.


----------



## mwk

Ylesiya said:


> I am totally with you on this as if you take photos of the item with something - it is included. I would not expect the seller to include decorative ornaments of course but if you are talking pics of the earrings its in branded box, then my expectation will be that earrings will be shipped in the box unless the seller states clearly the box is for photo purposes only which is again misleading.
> 
> Going around in circles - this is my experience as well. Not saying anything helpful, just on and on and on without anything concrete until you give up. I tried to chat yesterday about mass refusal of my listings which is still happening and this was one of the most stupid conversations I ever had. I have a feeling they are trained to do this but I am not sure what Vestiaire Collective is trying to achieve with this sort of behaviour.



It is a brand box, care booklet etc. Is this anywhere in their T&C?

Does anyone know better place in Europe that ships to the UK? Best Secret stopped selling to the UK


----------



## Foreverbags

Good afternoon, 
I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.


----------



## Greenredapple

Foreverbags said:


> Good afternoon,
> I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
> According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
> In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
> The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
> I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
> Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.



Thank you for sharing. I am sorry you have to go through this. I hope vestiaire will step up and resolve the issue.


----------



## nicole0612

Foreverbags said:


> Good afternoon,
> I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
> According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
> In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
> The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
> I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
> Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.


Just in case this may be helpful, make sure you are using the desktop site and not the app. The links never work for me on the app.


----------



## Luv n bags

I wonder if anyone else has had this issue?
I sold an item, printed the label and sent to get authenticated.  It’s been two weeks.  Back and forth with customer service.  They told me to check with Fed Ex.  I did and was advised “there is no such address” and item is being sent back to me.
How can this be? I downloaded the shipping label directly from the sales page of the item.
When and if I should receive my item back, do I turn around and download the label again? I wonder why the buyer isn’t contacting me for updates since it has been over two weeks.
Thoughts?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Foreverbags said:


> Good afternoon,
> I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
> According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
> In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
> The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
> I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
> Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.



They need to receive your cancellation message within 14 days, they don't have to answer it. And, I believe (but do your research please) you have another 14 days to send the item back. In theory the sellers never has to comment on it. If you send it back and have proof of both the messages and the return shipping (tracking!) you can file a chargeback if they chose to ignore you. I would also recommend taking a video of you packing the item and putting the shipping label on.

But it's annoying that you have to pay for shipping yourself if they don't answer. Usually they will provide a return label. Apart from the link you can always write them messages that it doesnt work and to please send your return label by email ASAP


----------



## Foreverbags

nicole0612 said:


> Just in case this may be helpful, make sure you are using the desktop site and not the app. The links never work for me on the app.


Thanks. 
I have even used different laptops. 
Xxx


----------



## Foreverbags

CrackBerryCream said:


> They need to receive your cancellation message within 14 days, they don't have to answer it. And, I believe (but do your research please) you have another 14 days to send the item back. In theory the sellers never has to comment on it. If you send it back and have proof of both the messages and the return shipping (tracking!) you can file a chargeback if they chose to ignore you. I would also recommend taking a video of you packing the item and putting the shipping label on.
> 
> But it's annoying that you have to pay for shipping yourself if they don't answer. Usually they will provide a return label. Apart from the link you can always write them messages that it doesnt work and to please send your return label by email ASAP


Thanks.
I will try again on Monday.
This will probably be my last purchase from Vestiaire.  Xxxx


----------



## Ylesiya

Foreverbags said:


> Good afternoon,
> I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
> According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
> In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
> The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
> I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
> Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.



Hi @Foreverbags , I hope it is not too late.
I have the same issues with VC support so this is what I can recommend:
- Continue sending emails: just the same email but 3 times a day.
- try changing your geographical location to different part of the world. I am located in Asia and CS here is really, really bad. For example, today CS advisor just simply disconnected me from the chat. Try changing your location to US for example, I find sometimes it helps.
- Take screenshots of the issue you are facing and send them to CS both via chat and email. I would also suggest to demand to escalate this issue to expert level (whatever that means, haha) because the staff which responds in the chat or generic emails has competency close to zero.
- try posting review on Trustpilot - they read it. Try writing to their insta, twitter, facebook.

I would not advice to just send the item back at your own cost because if the seller is dishonest, they may just refuse to accept the parcel. Make sure you have all the proof this is not your fault, also good to take video of you clicking return link and showing it is not working.
I have no idea what is going on with this platform, just had a very strange issue myself and will share it in the next post.


----------



## Ylesiya

Luv n bags said:


> I wonder if anyone else has had this issue?
> I sold an item, printed the label and sent to get authenticated.  It’s been two weeks.  Back and forth with customer service.  They told me to check with Fed Ex.  I did and was advised “there is no such address” and item is being sent back to me.
> How can this be? I downloaded the shipping label directly from the sales page of the item.
> When and if I should receive my item back, do I turn around and download the label again? I wonder why the buyer isn’t contacting me for updates since it has been over two weeks.
> Thoughts?



Was it direct shipping or shipping to their warehouse?
Did your item start to be tracked in the system?
Was your sale cancelled or not yet?
Did you check the shipping address on the label and what did it say? Is it within the same country?


----------



## Ylesiya

Just today ran into another issue with Vestiaire.
A buyer has made me an offer on the item and I made a counter offer. My offer was accepted, and the buyer had 1 hour to buy the item.
After 1 hour nothing happened, but when I went to check on my item, it was shown as sold!




There was no date, nothing. When I went to check on the negotiating area, this is what it said:



CS as usual is of zero help, no one understands what is going on. They only said that in their system the item is shown as not yet sold and told me to wait.
The problem is that I had a similar issue before with a different item (actually exactly the same issue) and I managed to get into the contact with the buyer. She was claiming her credit card was charged as she paid for the item but I on my side never received any notifications, emails or sms. It all ended up with me cancelling the sale (by clicking onto "Item Unavailable" button) and this is when I received whole bunch of all the SMS, emails and notifications about "Congratulations! Your item has sold" blah blah.
Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Luv n bags

Ylesiya said:


> Was it direct shipping or shipping to their warehouse?
> Did your item start to be tracked in the system?
> Was your sale cancelled or not yet?
> Did you check the shipping address on the label and what did it say? Is it within the same country?


It was shipping to their NY office (same country).  I did just notice the label is an RMA number.  I think it the company screwed up.  I just hope I get my item back!


----------



## Foreverbags

Ylesiya said:


> Hi @Foreverbags , I hope it is not too late.
> I have the same issues with VC support so this is what I can recommend:
> - Continue sending emails: just the same email but 3 times a day.
> - try changing your geographical location to different part of the world. I am located in Asia and CS here is really, really bad. For example, today CS advisor just simply disconnected me from the chat. Try changing your location to US for example, I find sometimes it helps.
> - Take screenshots of the issue you are facing and send them to CS both via chat and email. I would also suggest to demand to escalate this issue to expert level (whatever that means, haha) because the staff which responds in the chat or generic emails has competency close to zero.
> - try posting review on Trustpilot - they read it. Try writing to their insta, twitter, facebook.
> 
> I would not advice to just send the item back at your own cost because if the seller is dishonest, they may just refuse to accept the parcel. Make sure you have all the proof this is not your fault, also good to take video of you clicking return link and showing it is not working.
> I have no idea what is going on with this platform, just had a very strange issue myself and will share it in the next post.


Thank you. 
Yes, agree if the seller is so dishonest with the listing,  I should not send it back myself. 
Being persistent might pay off and will keep you posted. 
I am just so disappointed at how bad this website has become. 
Xxx


----------



## Luv n bags

Ylesiya said:


> Just today ran into another issue with Vestiaire.
> A buyer has made me an offer on the item and I made a counter offer. My offer was accepted, and the buyer had 1 hour to buy the item.
> After 1 hour nothing happened, but when I went to check on my item, it was shown as sold!
> 
> View attachment 5036752
> 
> 
> There was no date, nothing. When I went to check on the negotiating area, this is what it said:
> View attachment 5036753
> 
> 
> CS as usual is of zero help, no one understands what is going on. They only said that in their system the item is shown as not yet sold and told me to wait.
> The problem is that I had a similar issue before with a different item (actually exactly the same issue) and I managed to get into the contact with the buyer. She was claiming her credit card was charged as she paid for the item but I on my side never received any notifications, emails or sms. It all ended up with me cancelling the sale (by clicking onto "Item Unavailable" button) and this is when I received whole bunch of all the SMS, emails and notifications about "Congratulations! Your item has sold" blah blah.
> Anyone experienced this before?


Maybe this happened to me.  In a matter of hours, I sold three items.  Two went through smoothly.  The last one is lost.  Buyer of third item sent an offer, which I accepted and they accepted.  Nothing further from buyer.  It’s been two weeks since I sent the item to their NY office.  Thank goodness the item that is missing is not the higher priced items I have for sale.  Still hoping to get it back.


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Just today ran into another issue with Vestiaire.
> A buyer has made me an offer on the item and I made a counter offer. My offer was accepted, and the buyer had 1 hour to buy the item.
> After 1 hour nothing happened, but when I went to check on my item, it was shown as sold!
> 
> View attachment 5036752
> 
> 
> There was no date, nothing. When I went to check on the negotiating area, this is what it said:
> View attachment 5036753
> 
> 
> CS as usual is of zero help, no one understands what is going on. They only said that in their system the item is shown as not yet sold and told me to wait.
> The problem is that I had a similar issue before with a different item (actually exactly the same issue) and I managed to get into the contact with the buyer. She was claiming her credit card was charged as she paid for the item but I on my side never received any notifications, emails or sms. It all ended up with me cancelling the sale (by clicking onto "Item Unavailable" button) and this is when I received whole bunch of all the SMS, emails and notifications about "Congratulations! Your item has sold" blah blah.
> Anyone experienced this before?


This is happened to me multiple times. You will also notice sometimes you can make an offer on an item but when you click on it it says it is sold. I was told by customer service, but who knows what the actual case is, that this means they are verifying the buyer’s payment. If the payment goes through, then they will send you an email with a shipping label. If their payment does not go through, it will become available for sale again and the sold marking will disappear. When it happened to me, it was because the buyer used a bank transfer to fund the purchase and the bank was closed over the weekend so they could verify for a few days. It was a $7k item and it was finally verified about 4 days after it was marked “sold”, and then within 24 hours I received the shipping label in my email.


----------



## nine bags nanc

I am so nervous about buying from Vestiaire as I have heard lots of stories but I have just taken the plunge and bought a Christian Dior skirt. Is it possible to get RTW authentication?


----------



## Foreverbags

Ylesiya said:


> Hi @Foreverbags , I hope it is not too late.
> I have the same issues with VC support so this is what I can recommend:
> - Continue sending emails: just the same email but 3 times a day.
> - try changing your geographical location to different part of the world. I am located in Asia and CS here is really, really bad. For example, today CS advisor just simply disconnected me from the chat. Try changing your location to US for example, I find sometimes it helps.
> - Take screenshots of the issue you are facing and send them to CS both via chat and email. I would also suggest to demand to escalate this issue to expert level (whatever that means, haha) because the staff which responds in the chat or generic emails has competency close to zero.
> - try posting review on Trustpilot - they read it. Try writing to their insta, twitter, facebook.
> 
> I would not advice to just send the item back at your own cost because if the seller is dishonest, they may just refuse to accept the parcel. Make sure you have all the proof this is not your fault, also good to take video of you clicking return link and showing it is not working.
> I have no idea what is going on with this platform, just had a very strange issue myself and will share it in the next post.


The latest!
I have received an email from them saying NOT TO send them any emails regarding the same issue because they are very busy. So, they read my emails but did not resolve my problem.
In the meantime, I was told to try their FAQ sections!!!!! The email was also titled in Italian but content written in English.


----------



## Foreverbags

Just in case anyone is interested.
On YouTube there is a new video called "Exposing Vestiaire Collective". I found it last night but didn't have a chance to finish it.
Xxx


----------



## Ylesiya

Foreverbags said:


> Just in case anyone is interested.
> On YouTube there is a new video called "Exposing Vestiaire Collective". I found it last night but didn't have a chance to finish it.
> Xxx


I'm interested and I'll watch it tonight.
I would still suggest writing to them and responding that you would stop once you have a reasonable response. + Write about this situation on different platforms. Public post on FB, tag VC, etc etc.


----------



## Ylesiya

Foreverbags said:


> Just in case anyone is interested.
> On YouTube there is a new video called "Exposing Vestiaire Collective". I found it last night but didn't have a chance to finish it.
> Xxx



I watched it last night: basically nothing new except few stories by ladies who were struggling with English. Most common story I hear is "I bought _*something*_ on Vestiaire Collective, it got authenticated, I wore it and then decided to sell there as well and they told me it's a fake". 
However, one interesting insight was that they don't have authenticators specialising in brands. What they have is merely "authenticators" specialising in product types like bags, jewellery, accessories etc. This was a bit of a shock. I understand you can't have an authorised authenticator for Chanel but you can have someone with experience and a certain level of real expertise. Not a certified authenticator obviously because only Chanel can provide such an authorisation, but a real experienced expert. You can't authenticate just "bags". In some way it explains a lot of what's going on on VC including lots of fakes that they let through to be listed. If you have some experience with a certain brand, you will spot a problem in a blink of an eye. I understand when these are some not very common brands but they allow very obvious fakes of such brands like Chanel, Hermes, LV, Cartier, VCA etc to be listed. 
Also seeing how they cut the expense corners with customer support, I am not surprised if they cut them in the same way with "experts".


----------



## Ylesiya

Another issue with Vestiaire. It just doesn't go smoothly, does it?..
Sold an item (Chanel earrings). Just a few hours ago I received a message which basically means they think it's a counterfeit and so on, so the sale will be cancelled. For different items I would have a certain doubt, but in this case I'm 1000% sure the item is authentic. Both hallmarks are present and I even provided a copy of the reputable reseller receipt where the item was bought.
They also sent this email within a few hours since they received the item: this didn't look to me as a thorough check at all.
I'm so tired of this incompetence. They pass fakes but fail to authenticate genuine items.

Anyone had luck in reversing authentication decision?
I already wrote to them but wondering whether there's anything extra I can do which may help. This is just an extraordinary level of stupidity and absence of any real experience.

I'm attaching a pic of the hallmarks so that everyone can see what they *authenticate* as a fake.




Just an add on: I checked when the item was delivered to them and the timing when I received the email. Time difference about 15 minutes. HOW ON EARTH?!!!


----------



## Foreverbags

Ylesiya said:


> Another issue with Vestiaire. It just doesn't go smoothly, does it?..
> Sold an item (Chanel earrings). Just a few hours ago I received a message which basically means they think it's a counterfeit and so on, so the sale will be cancelled. For different items I would have a certain doubt, but in this case I'm 1000% sure the item is authentic. Both hallmarks are present and I even provided a copy of the reputable reseller receipt where the item was bought.
> They also sent this email within a few hours since they received the item: this didn't look to me as a thorough check at all.
> I'm so tired of this incompetence. They pass fakes but fail to authenticate genuine items.
> 
> Anyone had luck in reversing authentication decision?
> I already wrote to them but wondering whether there's anything extra I can do which may help. This is just an extraordinary level of stupidity and absence of any real experience.
> 
> I'm attaching a pic of the hallmarks so that everyone can see what they *authenticate* as a fake.
> 
> View attachment 5041096
> 
> 
> Just an add on: I checked when the item was delivered to them and the timing when I received the email. Time difference about 15 minutes. HOW ON EARTH?!!!


Hi Ylesia,
The only experience I had with authenticity issue was not dissimilar to the French lady's experience from the YouTube video I/we watched.
I purchased a bag and used direct shipping last year at the beginning of the pandemic. Sold it back on Vestiaire a few months late because it has not been used, partly because I didn't go anywhere due to lock down. This time, I sent it to Vestiaire for authentication. I was then told they could not determine the authenticity of the bag and requested €12 to have the bag delivered back to me. I send several emails to explain that it was purchased from VC via direct shipping. They did eventually refund me the money.
Xxx


----------



## Lala La

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knows what's going on with sellers who offer multiple brand new versions of the same bag on Vestiaire? I bid on a new Celine Classic bag and just realized that the seller offers different colors of the Classic about every other week. My gut tells me no normal person would have an endless number of unused designer items lying around at home, so I'd guess this is a sign that fakes are being sold. However, I have noticed that there seems to be a pattern with sellers on Vestiaire that sell new bags of the same style that are passed as authentic by the platform, sometimes for months and years. I got two theories about this: 1.) they work for the labels and get discounts (or similar), so they buy the bags cheaper and sell them on for a small profit, or 2.) they sell super fakes that the Vestiaire "specialists" won't be able to identify. Does anyone know this pattern of sellers I'm talking about?
I bought three items on Vestiaire so far, one bag was a fake that was authenticated by them, so I tend to be a bit suspicious and try to get the stuff authenticated elsewhere as well, but still. If the seller was on eBay I probably wouldn't even bother. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Ylesiya

Lala La said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what's going on with sellers who offer multiple brand new versions of the same bag on Vestiaire? I bid on a new Celine Classic bag and just realized that the seller offers different colors of the Classic about every other week. My gut tells me no normal person would have an endless number of unused designer items lying around at home, so I'd guess this is a sign that fakes are being sold. However, I have noticed that there seems to be a pattern with sellers on Vestiaire that sell new bags of the same style that are passed as authentic by the platform, sometimes for months and years. I got two theories about this: 1.) they work for the labels and get discounts (or similar), so they buy the bags cheaper and sell them on for a small profit, or 2.) they sell super fakes that the Vestiaire "specialists" won't be able to identify. Does anyone know this pattern of sellers I'm talking about?
> I bought three items on Vestiaire so far, one bag was a fake that was authenticated by them, so I tend to be a bit suspicious and try to get the stuff authenticated elsewhere as well, but still. If the seller was on eBay I probably wouldn't even bother. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!



Can you share links examples?



> Hi Ylesia,
> The only experience I had with authenticity issue was not dissimilar to the French lady's experience from the YouTube video I/we watched.
> I purchased a bag and used direct shipping last year at the beginning of the pandemic. Sold it back on Vestiaire a few months late because it has not been used, partly because I didn't go anywhere due to lock down. This time, I sent it to Vestiaire for authentication. I was then told they could not determine the authenticity of the bag and requested €12 to have the bag delivered back to me. I send several emails to explain that it was purchased from VC via direct shipping. They did eventually refund me the money.
> Xxx



Thank you @Foreverbags, the development of this story is that after my emails with my explanations why the earrings are authentic (I wrote a very good email with screenshots etc) I received response from customer support very quickly that sorry, your product is actually authentic, yes.
Can you believe it? 

I can even tell you what happened. The engraving on the earrings is very faint and lasered, so it is visible only under certain angles on this glossy polished surface of the hallmark. My guess is that some incompetent idiot took out the earrings, did not see the engraving straight away, declared the item fake and cancelled the sale.

They offered me to put item back online and I said no, thank you, I want you to fix this situation somehow as now you are requesting me to pay 12 euro for your mistake, the product is still listed as non compliant on my account, I don't have a sale, money or my item, my stats are badly affected because someone did not do authentication properly. They did not even offer me to pay for the sale. Only place item back online. But I will continue fighting with them until this is fixed. This just tells you something about the competence of the "experts". Outrageous.


----------



## Foreverbags

Ylesiya said:


> Can you share links examples?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Foreverbags, the development of this story is that after my emails with my explanations why the earrings are authentic (I wrote a very good email with screenshots etc) I received response from customer support very quickly that sorry, your product is actually authentic, yes.
> Can you believe it?
> 
> I can even tell you what happened. The engraving on the earrings is very faint and lasered, so it is visible only under certain angles on this glossy polished surface of the hallmark. My guess is that some incompetent idiot took out the earrings, did not see the engraving straight away, declared the item fake and cancelled the sale.
> 
> They offered me to put item back online and I said no, thank you, I want you to fix this situation somehow as now you are requesting me to pay 12 euro for your mistake, the product is still listed as non compliant on my account, I don't have a sale, money or my item, my stats are badly affected because someone did not do authentication properly. They did not even offer me to pay for the sale. Only place item back online. But I will continue fighting with them until this is fixed. This just tells you something about the competence of the "experts". Outrageous.


Hi Ylesia,
That was such stressful and unpleasant experience. If they put your item back online,  may be you can message the previous buyer again ? 
Good news from my end, I finally got through to them and shipped the bag back. My experience has made me stopped browsing Vestiaire and decided to buy new bags in the future. It will take me longer to save up but I just can't handle the stress
Xxx


----------



## Lala La

Ylesiya said:


> Can you share links examples?



Hi, yes I can. 

I just took a quick look around and found three sellers I find suspicious (not making any assumptions though):



			https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitgliedern/profil-9150624.shtml#sell
		


First, her. She sells Celines regularly, with one bag sold over a year ago there's even a discussion in the commentary section between her and her buyer that the bag looked suspicious to Vestiaire and she doesn't have proof of her buying history but she was still able to keep selling new Celines even until now. I contacted her about one bag and she refused to add additional pics, why would she if everything was alright with the bags?



			https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitglieder/profil-7965743.shtml
		


Next, her. She only sells new Snapshots, even multiple of the same color, and she sold over 180 since January 2019. The Snapshot is a bag often replicated, so I'd always be suspicious there. 



			https://de.vestiairecollective.com/mitgliedern/profil-10365673.shtml
		


Last one is him. Less suspicious because not too many bags online but he's only a member since august. Also, all bags are again snapshots in a new condition. Plus, the bags he already sold (but then deleted so they don't show up on his profile) were also Snapshots which I know since I signed up for updates on any Snapshot uploaded. 

Might I add that seller's pictures could be taken from somebody else's social media, Vestiaire doesn't require ID to register or sell. So there's really no way to know who you are buying from. 
Again, I don't want to accuse anyone wrongly, but even with only a little research I found a lot of informations about the rep market and how sales associates are not able to tell them apart from the real thing, let alone Vestiaire. And with the pandemic going on I bet there are a lot of people who desperately need money right now.
I guess I answered the question myself, but call me naive because I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt. If anyone knows anything about this "type" of sellers, please let me know!


----------



## Ylesiya

Lala La said:


> Hi, yes I can.
> 
> I just took a quick look around and found three sellers I find suspicious (not making any assumptions though):
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitgliedern/profil-9150624.shtml#sell
> 
> 
> 
> First, her. She sells Celines regularly, with one bag sold over a year ago there's even a discussion in the commentary section between her and her buyer that the bag looked suspicious to Vestiaire and she doesn't have proof of her buying history but she was still able to keep selling new Celines even until now. I contacted her about one bag and she refused to add additional pics, why would she if everything was alright with the bags?
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitglieder/profil-7965743.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Next, her. She only sells new Snapshots, even multiple of the same color, and she sold over 180 since January 2019. The Snapshot is a bag often replicated, so I'd always be suspicious there.
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/mitgliedern/profil-10365673.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is him. Less suspicious because not too many bags online but he's only a member since august. Also, all bags are again snapshots in a new condition. Plus, the bags he already sold (but then deleted so they don't show up on his profile) were also Snapshots which I know since I signed up for updates on any Snapshot uploaded.
> 
> Might I add that seller's pictures could be taken from somebody else's social media, Vestiaire doesn't require ID to register or sell. So there's really no way to know who you are buying from.
> Again, I don't want to accuse anyone wrongly, but even with only a little research I found a lot of informations about the rep market and how sales associates are not able to tell them apart from the real thing, let alone Vestiaire. And with the pandemic going on I bet there are a lot of people who desperately need money right now.
> I guess I answered the question myself, but call me naive because I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt. If anyone knows anything about this "type" of sellers, please let me know!



What you wrote is very interesting. The last link I can't open which means profile was deleted.
I'm not a specialist in Celine or Snapshots but here are my thoughts and comments:

- the photos themselves may be of real authentic bags, so they pass preliminary validation before placed online. Where these sellers get them from: maybe somewhere online, maybe even take pics in the boutique - who knows. This explains why she can't add more photos of the items when being asked. I understand the selling model may be the following: you post pics of authentic bags but once it's sold, you ship a replica hoping that "experts" will not notice the difference.

- second snapshot seller also looks strange as previews are clearly professional photos but the seller is not a professional one plus why so many new authentic bags? I guess they don't go on sale!

- I must comment on the following: after my Chanel earrings were wrongly found to be fake, I had a real trouble posting any Chanel items: they all got refused. Even those with the original Chanel receipts provided. I had to fight really badly for a second revision and approval for each item. So I really don't understand why these sellers keep posting these items without any issues.

- with regards to the last seller: you can't remove sold products from your profile. There's no such option. They are removed by vestiaire if they think they are fake after authentication. For example, my perfect authentic earrings are removed from my sale list and the original link is inactive. I'm still fighting with them over this issue.

In a nutshell: don't buy anything you can't authenticate yourself or with someone else's help. As a seller, I'm furious about the lack of expertise they demonstrate and also lack of ability to fix their own mistakes. I bought only a few items one of which was super hard to replicate so it kinda was obvious it's authentic and another one I brought to Tiffany's immediately although I was quite sure it's original.


----------



## Romar

Lala La said:


> Hi, yes I can.
> 
> I just took a quick look around and found three sellers I find suspicious (not making any assumptions though):
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitgliedern/profil-9150624.shtml#sell
> 
> 
> 
> First, her. She sells Celines regularly, with one bag sold over a year ago there's even a discussion in the commentary section between her and her buyer that the bag looked suspicious to Vestiaire and she doesn't have proof of her buying history but she was still able to keep selling new Celines even until now. I contacted her about one bag and she refused to add additional pics, why would she if everything was alright with the bags?
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/Mitglieder/profil-7965743.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Next, her. She only sells new Snapshots, even multiple of the same color, and she sold over 180 since January 2019. The Snapshot is a bag often replicated, so I'd always be suspicious there.
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/mitgliedern/profil-10365673.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is him. Less suspicious because not too many bags online but he's only a member since august. Also, all bags are again snapshots in a new condition. Plus, the bags he already sold (but then deleted so they don't show up on his profile) were also Snapshots which I know since I signed up for updates on any Snapshot uploaded.
> 
> Might I add that seller's pictures could be taken from somebody else's social media, Vestiaire doesn't require ID to register or sell. So there's really no way to know who you are buying from.
> Again, I don't want to accuse anyone wrongly, but even with only a little research I found a lot of informations about the rep market and how sales associates are not able to tell them apart from the real thing, let alone Vestiaire. And with the pandemic going on I bet there are a lot of people who desperately need money right now.
> I guess I answered the question myself, but call me naive because I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt. If anyone knows anything about this "type" of sellers, please let me know!


----------



## Romar

Interesting!
As to the first seller of mainly Celine bags: Noticed how she never replied to queries about provenance or invoice. Makes me wonder...


----------



## cherriefairy

Foreverbags said:


> Good afternoon,
> I thought I would share another horrific experience with VC here.
> According to their policy, if you buy from a business/professional seller, you can return your item within 14 days.
> In reality,  it is not true. I was given a return link that does not work. Sent 10 emails to customer service, either no reply or a standard email showing me how to get on to the link. I already knew how to get on to the link. It is the link itself that is not working. The customer service advisors  do not read emails properly and I do not think I will get a reply until after 14 days after the eligible return period.
> The reason I wanted to return the item is because the professional seller cleverly avoided one part of the bag flap where the glazing is cracked. To have it fixed would cost quite a lot of money. Plus I do not like dishonest sellers.
> I even sent  private message to the seller as I was willing to pay for return   postage myself.  Again no reply from them,  it is obvious they knew the issue and trying to avoid me until 14 days later.
> Anyone wish to buy anything from Vestiaire,  should avoid it at all cost.


VC have such terrible customer service which enables ill-minded sellers and buyers to scam people on the app. I had the EXACT same issue with an LV item from VC, where the condition was not as described and there was actually a huge mark on the back. VC never responded to my emails, never picked up my phone calls even though I had purchased from a "professional / business" seller, so I did have 14 days to return but the link obvs didn't work. So after 5 days of bombarding them with emails I decided to post reviews on tust pilot and a few other sites and what do you know!? They suddenly started responding to me. Even still, I still opened up a dispute on PayPal just to be on the safe side, as they were insistent that the items was in the correct condition. I was finally able to return after they had to email me directly an attachment with the return label, as their links NEVER work. 

So I would suggest if you haven't already, putting up a review detailing your experience and either filing a claim with your Bank or CC or Paypal, because VC never take responsibility on their own accord. The site and its customer service is genuinely awful. I hope you get a refund and paid postage return xx


----------



## Ylesiya

Foreverbags said:


> Hi Ylesia,
> That was such stressful and unpleasant experience. If they put your item back online,  may be you can message the previous buyer again ?
> Good news from my end, I finally got through to them and shipped the bag back. My experience has made me stopped browsing Vestiaire and decided to buy new bags in the future. It will take me longer to save up but I just can't handle the stress
> Xxx



@Foreverbags I don't think it will help in my case as the problem is much worse. They give strikes on the seller's account if the item is found to be non compliant. This means that I will still be having a real trouble submitting any Chanel items because of their mistake. I am still waiting for the response from the expert team and still have this issue on my account.
I might post public reviews yet again as this is unbearable.
I am really happy you managed to return the bag - this is the way it should work. And even being an active seller on Vestiaire I advice everyone not to buy if you can't authenticate yourself upon receipt of the item.


----------



## Lala La

Ylesiya said:


> What you wrote is very interesting. The last link I can't open which means profile was deleted.
> I'm not a specialist in Celine or Snapshots but here are my thoughts and comments:
> 
> - the photos themselves may be of real authentic bags, so they pass preliminary validation before placed online. Where these sellers get them from: maybe somewhere online, maybe even take pics in the boutique - who knows. This explains why she can't add more photos of the items when being asked. I understand the selling model may be the following: you post pics of authentic bags but once it's sold, you ship a replica hoping that "experts" will not notice the difference.
> 
> - second snapshot seller also looks strange as previews are clearly professional photos but the seller is not a professional one plus why so many new authentic bags? I guess they don't go on sale!
> 
> - I must comment on the following: after my Chanel earrings were wrongly found to be fake, I had a real trouble posting any Chanel items: they all got refused. Even those with the original Chanel receipts provided. I had to fight really badly for a second revision and approval for each item. So I really don't understand why these sellers keep posting these items without any issues.
> 
> - with regards to the last seller: you can't remove sold products from your profile. There's no such option. They are removed by vestiaire if they think they are fake after authentication. For example, my perfect authentic earrings are removed from my sale list and the original link is inactive. I'm still fighting with them over this issue.
> 
> In a nutshell: don't buy anything you can't authenticate yourself or with someone else's help. As a seller, I'm furious about the lack of expertise they demonstrate and also lack of ability to fix their own mistakes. I bought only a few items one of which was super hard to replicate so it kinda was obvious it's authentic and another one I brought to Tiffany's immediately although I was quite sure it's original.



Yes, I agree with everything you said!
I also spent some time on reddit, one lady buying reps said she even noticed some sellers on VC use the photos that the rep makers post online of their bags. So not even a huge effort there! 
If the bags the last seller sold turned out to be fakes and weren't deleted like I thought, it would totally make sense why the profile isn't available anymore. I guess we did find a fraud there. 
So let me sum up: as a buyer you are effed since there's no way to know if the items on VC are authentic, and as a seller you are as well because they might screw you over because of their "expertise", plus you have to pay for their services. I guess it would be better to use another platform for buying/selling, but the likes of eBay aren't really an option, and rightfully so. I'm already thinking about taking my items down honestly...
What I don't get is why VC or other platforms don't use online authenticating services? Basically what they do is compare high res pics provided by the brands to the item that needs authenticating, sounds like a foolproof way to me. They offer business solutions for professional pre loved sellers and for buyers as well. I always use two websites, and both found the fake Saint Laurent I bought off VC...


----------



## Lala La

Romar said:


> Interesting!
> As to the first seller of mainly Celine bags: Noticed how she never replied to queries about provenance or invoice. Makes me wonder...


 
Right, why isn't that a huge red flag to VC? I mean she must have had some form of communication with them about that, if a seller looks suspicious they could just take them down, couldn't they? Or at least not flag them a "trusted seller".


----------



## Lala La

Ylesiya said:


> @Foreverbags I don't think it will help in my case as the problem is much worse. They give strikes on the seller's account if the item is found to be non compliant. This means that I will still be having a real trouble submitting any Chanel items because of their mistake. I am still waiting for the response from the expert team and still have this issue on my account.
> I might post public reviews yet again as this is unbearable.
> I am really happy you managed to return the bag - this is the way it should work. And even being an active seller on Vestiaire I advice everyone not to buy if you can't authenticate yourself upon receipt of the item.



Did you ever consider using another platform? And if not, why? Your experience with them sounds absolutely horrific, I'b be so fed up!


----------



## Ylesiya

Lala La said:


> Yes, I agree with everything you said!
> I also spent some time on reddit, one lady buying reps said she even noticed some sellers on VC use the photos that the rep makers post online of their bags. So not even a huge effort there!
> If the bags the last seller sold turned out to be fakes and weren't deleted like I thought, it would totally make sense why the profile isn't available anymore. I guess we did find a fraud there.
> So let me sum up: as a buyer you are effed since there's no way to know if the items on VC are authentic, and as a seller you are as well because they might screw you over because of their "expertise", plus you have to pay for their services. I guess it would be better to use another platform for buying/selling, but the likes of eBay aren't really an option, and rightfully so. I'm already thinking about taking my items down honestly...
> What I don't get is why VC or other platforms don't use online authenticating services? Basically what they do is compare high res pics provided by the brands to the item that needs authenticating, sounds like a foolproof way to me. They offer business solutions for professional pre loved sellers and for buyers as well. I always use two websites, and both found the fake Saint Laurent I bought off VC...



I can answer your question about online platforms.
One thing is I think they do believe they have enough expertise, which they don't. The second thing is I also would not trust other online platforms as I've also seen them making very stupid mistakes. For example, poshmark could not authenticate my pair of earrings without stamps, so they sent it for third party authentication which found them to be fake. I posted about this case in a separate thread. Why? Because 1) no hallmarks - very suspicious. 2) colour of the pushbacks was not silver like the earrings but golden instead. So fake, ya.
To answer their concerns: hallmarks on Chanel earrings really do like to fall off with time. Few times it happened right in my hands. To answer second concern: extra set of pushbacks was picked up at NY flagship store to replace old ones for buyer's convenience. What I am trying to say: it is ZERO level of expertise and these people had earrings with them physically! So no one actually researched this model online, no one tried to look at Chanel standards and similar items and so on. And they made themselves total and absolute idiots issuing a report like this showing how they "authenticate".
The third thing: not always you can authenticate based on the photos alone plus you get really really dependent on the person who takes the pics. For example, some VCA replicas are pretty damn good. The differences you see only when you have the item on hand. So if I were to have a business like this, I would only physically authenticate but also I would have real experts all over the world whom I can consult shall the need arise in real complex cases but it takes time and money.



Lala La said:


> Did you ever consider using another platform? And if not, why? Your experience with them sounds absolutely horrific, I'b be so fed up!



I was thinking about it but I don't see any real alternative. eBay is scammers' platform, each time I sell something there I am terribly worried. I am selling part of the stock to Fashionphile when they give reasonable quotes and so far they were the best in terms of experience and consistency. I am thinking of starting my own platform LOL 
I hate it when I am trying to source nice, cool and interesting things and get treated like this. I also hate it when I see how many people who are just merely browsing Vestiaire's website are more skilled than their "experts" are. It was quite okay for some time for me but not without issues which I can share but since recently it was a rapid decline 

The point I was trying to make before is also that I am not a professional seller although I really do enjoy the experience of sourcing interesting items. But imagine if I saw let's say 30 Chanel earrings per day? One gains experience pretty quickly and I tell you: VCAs, Tiffany's and Cartiers I can spot a fake very quickly although sometimes there are complex cases because of blurred photos and not everything shown. But if I had a pool of actual items in my hands, I would be experienced even more and I would need even less time to actually authenticate. Which I don't see at Vestiaire Collective. Behaviour they show, questions they ask - I don't know what is exactly wrong but it IS wrong.

Ah. Just to add to my stories with VC. I sourced an AMAZING Chanel long necklace, brand new but with an oval tag (not an engraving on the clasp). It is a bit unusual but it happens and if you know Chanel - you know it. As was discussed, you have to look at the quality of the product, check small details and trust me: my pics are pretty damn good. The necklace was refused several times because they thought it's a fake. I started to doubt myself - maybe I am an idiot and it's really a fake? So I broke the necklace deliberately and sent it to Chanel for repair. I am collecting it tomorrow as it was fixed. And this is not some unpopular rare brand which has limited information available for authentication, no, this is Chanel - the most popular and worldwide known brand! Just WT F word???...


----------



## Lala La

Ylesiya said:


> I can answer your question about online platforms.
> One thing is I think they do believe they have enough expertise, which they don't. The second thing is I also would not trust other online platforms as I've also seen them making very stupid mistakes. For example, poshmark could not authenticate my pair of earrings without stamps, so they sent it for third party authentication which found them to be fake. I posted about this case in a separate thread. Why? Because 1) no hallmarks - very suspicious. 2) colour of the pushbacks was not silver like the earrings but golden instead. So fake, ya.
> To answer their concerns: hallmarks on Chanel earrings really do like to fall off with time. Few times it happened right in my hands. To answer second concern: extra set of pushbacks was picked up at NY flagship store to replace old ones for buyer's convenience. What I am trying to say: it is ZERO level of expertise and these people had earrings with them physically! So no one actually researched this model online, no one tried to look at Chanel standards and similar items and so on. And they made themselves total and absolute idiots issuing a report like this showing how they "authenticate".
> The third thing: not always you can authenticate based on the photos alone plus you get really really dependent on the person who takes the pics. For example, some VCA replicas are pretty damn good. The differences you see only when you have the item on hand. So if I were to have a business like this, I would only physically authenticate but also I would have real experts all over the world whom I can consult shall the need arise in real complex cases but it takes time and money.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about it but I don't see any real alternative. eBay is scammers' platform, each time I sell something there I am terribly worried. I am selling part of the stock to Fashionphile when they give reasonable quotes and so far they were the best in terms of experience and consistency. I am thinking of starting my own platform LOL
> I hate it when I am trying to source nice, cool and interesting things and get treated like this. I also hate it when I see how many people who are just merely browsing Vestiaire's website are more skilled than their "experts" are. It was quite okay for some time for me but not without issues which I can share but since recently it was a rapid decline
> 
> The point I was trying to make before is also that I am not a professional seller although I really do enjoy the experience of sourcing interesting items. But imagine if I saw let's say 30 Chanel earrings per day? One gains experience pretty quickly and I tell you: VCAs, Tiffany's and Cartiers I can spot a fake very quickly although sometimes there are complex cases because of blurred photos and not everything shown. But if I had a pool of actual items in my hands, I would be experienced even more and I would need even less time to actually authenticate. Which I don't see at Vestiaire Collective. Behaviour they show, questions they ask - I don't know what is exactly wrong but it IS wrong.
> 
> Ah. Just to add to my stories with VC. I sourced an AMAZING Chanel long necklace, brand new but with an oval tag (not an engraving on the clasp). It is a bit unusual but it happens and if you know Chanel - you know it. As was discussed, you have to look at the quality of the product, check small details and trust me: my pics are pretty damn good. The necklace was refused several times because they thought it's a fake. I started to doubt myself - maybe I am an idiot and it's really a fake? So I broke the necklace deliberately and sent it to Chanel for repair. I am collecting it tomorrow as it was fixed. And this is not some unpopular rare brand which has limited information available for authentication, no, this is Chanel - the most popular and worldwide known brand! Just WT F word???...




I guess you're right, all platforms that authenticate rely on good pictures, but I am wondering why VC doesn't even spot the obviously fake ones? When I send pictures to an authentification service they repeatedly ask for better pictures until they can truly say if something is fake or not, so why is that so hard? VC probably waits to be able to authenticate the item in person, but still, it's misleading for the clients. Also, why would you personally have such a hard time with your items if they weren't really looking at the pictures? It seems it really depends on the "expert" reviewing the items. 
VC probably thought they found a niche in the pre loved designer market where online buyers still want to have items authenticated in person, but they failed hard at it. It might be due to their fast increase in popularity that they couldn't train their staff right, but what kind of business model is that when they fail at what they tried to be exceptional at? I don't know, I guess I'm just disillusioned....
Thanks for the tip with Fashionphile! I'll check them out. And if you ever happen to start your own platform let me know lol


----------



## Ylesiya

Lala La said:


> I guess you're right, all platforms that authenticate rely on good pictures, but I am wondering why VC doesn't even spot the obviously fake ones? When I send pictures to an authentification service they repeatedly ask for better pictures until they can truly say if something is fake or not, so why is that so hard? VC probably waits to be able to authenticate the item in person, but still, it's misleading for the clients. Also, why would you personally have such a hard time with your items if they weren't really looking at the pictures? It seems it really depends on the "expert" reviewing the items.
> VC probably thought they found a niche in the pre loved designer market where online buyers still want to have items authenticated in person, but they failed hard at it. It might be due to their fast increase in popularity that they couldn't train their staff right, but what kind of business model is that when they fail at what they tried to be exceptional at? I don't know, I guess I'm just disillusioned....
> Thanks for the tip with Fashionphile! I'll check them out. And if you ever happen to start your own platform let me know lol



Here are my thoughts on this although obviously we don't know what is happening inside Vestiaire for sure as there are even no phone numbers which you can call if you've got a problem.

Initially, it was quite a nice idea: fool proof platform with the reliable third party in between which eliminates fraud from the equation like it's happening on eBay. Physical authentication and verification - what can be better? When they were smaller, I guess they could cope. One also could talk to customer support - I still remember that time.

What happens next is when your business is growing, you have to scale up very quickly without losing company's core values which in this case was not taken care of properly. My guess is they made a few critical decisions which affected customer experience very badly.

First, customer support does not exist. In our part of the world (I don't know about others) we are outsourced to some Philippines subsidiary judging by the names of the people in chat support who have no expertise or capability to solve problems. I suppose it is much cheaper rather than hiring personnel in Europe like before but if you read online reviews - this is a major source of frustration. The whole purpose of chat support is to shoo you away by giving you generic answers and if you are not easily shooed, they would raise it to another team somewhere which has more expertise. Recently people started to report that chat support people can just leave the chat abruptly. VC found a way to get even more rude  

Second, as was discussed above, the curation team reviewing the listings is the same team which authenticates physical items. I was also surprised when I learnt this. My guess there might be not very good employment conditions they are offering for the "experts". It was discussed in the video that Hermes bag bought by one lady there was authenticated by a 22-23 year old girl. The dude who was doing the video made a point saying he was a huge Chanel fan and spent decades studying Chanel and learning this brand - this is how he spotted fakes just by looking at previews on the page. Which salary do you have to offer him to work as an expert? A very decent one I believe. It's 100% worth it but not from VC point of view obviously. You can't just train the staff, you have to love this whole process, brands and be paid fairly for your expertise if you have it. And I think the salaries they are offering attract only this kind of people who are unable to see hallmarks on the earrings. I suppose this should explain on what's going on...


----------



## Lala La

Ylesiya said:


> Here are my thoughts on this although obviously we don't know what is happening inside Vestiaire for sure as there are even no phone numbers which you can call if you've got a problem.
> 
> Initially, it was quite a nice idea: fool proof platform with the reliable third party in between which eliminates fraud from the equation like it's happening on eBay. Physical authentication and verification - what can be better? When they were smaller, I guess they could cope. One also could talk to customer support - I still remember that time.
> 
> What happens next is when your business is growing, you have to scale up very quickly without losing company's core values which in this case was not taken care of properly. My guess is they made a few critical decisions which affected customer experience very badly.
> 
> First, customer support does not exist. In our part of the world (I don't know about others) we are outsourced to some Philippines subsidiary judging by the names of the people in chat support who have no expertise or capability to solve problems. I suppose it is much cheaper rather than hiring personnel in Europe like before but if you read online reviews - this is a major source of frustration. The whole purpose of chat support is to shoo you away by giving you generic answers and if you are not easily shooed, they would raise it to another team somewhere which has more expertise. Recently people started to report that chat support people can just leave the chat abruptly. VC found a way to get even more rude
> 
> Second, as was discussed above, the curation team reviewing the listings is the same team which authenticates physical items. I was also surprised when I learnt this. My guess there might be not very good employment conditions they are offering for the "experts". It was discussed in the video that Hermes bag bought by one lady there was authenticated by a 22-23 year old girl. The dude who was doing the video made a point saying he was a huge Chanel fan and spent decades studying Chanel and learning this brand - this is how he spotted fakes just by looking at previews on the page. Which salary do you have to offer him to work as an expert? A very decent one I believe. It's 100% worth it but not from VC point of view obviously. You can't just train the staff, you have to love this whole process, brands and be paid fairly for your expertise if you have it. And I think the salaries they are offering attract only this kind of people who are unable to see hallmarks on the earrings. I suppose this should explain on what's going on...


My thoughts exactly.
This tactic of strait rejecting customers with their issues, no matter if they are wrong or right, comes from the insurance industry where they refuse every claim to see how pushy the customer is. I have seen this approach with other companies too, it’s so sad that they treat paying clients like that, it doesn’t speak for company values and a company that is not overwhelmed by the amount of requests they are getting, even though that would get better if they did their job better as well.
About their staff picks: I’d pay that guy a fortune because real experts are rare. Honestly I would have a whole different approach. First, the pictures would be authenticated automatically by a computer, and if something comes up that looks suspicious the expert comes in. This way you would at least be able to remove the fakes from the website that don’t use pictures of authentic items, and those who do can be eliminated with the physical inspection. And even those could be made by staff that isn’t an expert at what they do as long as the company policy requires them to run it past an expert after their own inspection (so they can point out issues they found and the expert just has to approve of the initial verdict). I mean is that so hard? Granted, all this costs money you have to spend on your staff no matter how many items you have to authenticate. But isn’t that worth it when that’s the core of what you do?
I would be so interested if they had a change in leadership or something that explains this rapid decline.


----------



## Ylesiya

Lala La said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> This tactic of strait rejecting customers with their issues, no matter if they are wrong or right, comes from the insurance industry where they refuse every claim to see how pushy the customer is. I have seen this approach with other companies too, it’s so sad that they treat paying clients like that, it doesn’t speak for company values and a company that is not overwhelmed by the amount of requests they are getting, even though that would get better if they did their job better as well.
> About their staff picks: I’d pay that guy a fortune because real experts are rare. Honestly I would have a whole different approach. First, the pictures would be authenticated automatically by a computer, and if something comes up that looks suspicious the expert comes in. This way you would at least be able to remove the fakes from the website that don’t use pictures of authentic items, and those who do can be eliminated with the physical inspection. And even those could be made by staff that isn’t an expert at what they do as long as the company policy requires them to run it past an expert after their own inspection (so they can point out issues they found and the expert just has to approve of the initial verdict). I mean is that so hard? Granted, all this costs money you have to spend on your staff no matter how many items you have to authenticate. But isn’t that worth it when that’s the core of what you do?
> I would be so interested if they had a change in leadership or something that explains this rapid decline.



The problem with authentication "by computer" is that it's actually really hard. You have to basically create AI for each type of item and this is not a trivial task. It has to have idiot proof algorithms which are again not trivial like preventing people from using photos of the stamps/hallmarks from different items and the rest of the photos of actual fake item they are trying to sell. A human can better spot that pics are from two different items.

My personal opinion is that this process still has to be done manually. It can be improved by requesting people to take a photo of the item next to a tag with your name or printed VC logo and so on, just to confirm a person really has this item. At very least it will cut out pics taken from internet. Plus requesting of a very special set of photographs of each item otherwise it can't be approved. What I see these days on VC is horrible: some listings have 2-3 blurred photos and that's it. How on earth they were approved?!

The point about experts goes on and on because yes, they are rare and the question whether such people would even want to work for VC? Let's say I have my own business selling Chanels and I would be offered position in VC? So it has to be a fortune but one good expert can nurture and educate less experienced ones. Although to make it really work well, the whole team must be very motivated. So when you have a business like this, you have to create conditions for the staff to grow expertise and stay within the company. In VC, I have a feeling they are short of permanent experienced staff and based on people's reviews, mistakes they make are intolerable. Even if you haven't seen something yet, one has a brain to do a little internet research which is often enough but even this is not happening.
So I think VC does not offer good salaries despite the fact that they made a nice profit last year.
I really do hope their revenue will go down to trigger some changes in this business. On the other hand, if they are so dreadful, then there's a room for an alternative which will work much better. You can't eliminate fakes completely but the percentage can be improved dramatically I believe.


----------



## stylishhomes

Hello!  
Has anyone shopped at Vestaire?  And if so, do you know if they have any boards to talk to sellers or maybe any way at all to talk to a seller?

I found a cool Chanel denim jacket and bought it immediately.  I then started looking around  and then there was another one just like it located in the States which was half the price (I know, I know) with of course no VAT.  

I asked Vestaire via email if I could stop the First jacket sale.  It was *just* ordered, so no problem I thought.  They answered I would have to talk to the seller.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated  
Regards, Dawne


----------



## janelal

I have the app and when you select the item and look to where it says make an offer or add to bag.. to the left there’s a little message symbol if it’s not there maybe they turned off their messages?


----------



## stylishhomes

janelal said:


> I have the app and when you select the item and look to where it says make an offer or add to bag.. to the left there’s a little message symbol if it’s not there maybe they turned off their messages?


Thank you!  As you can imagine, I'm an "Elder American" and thinking app is not my usual MO.  I got the app now and thanks !  Kisses, Dawne


----------



## Pixie Dust

*I haven’t read the whole thread on here as its way too long but I wanted to add to the problems that everybody here is facing.I have been selling with VC for many years and last year I had a good year as a private seller so I decided to become a business seller with them since I run a business. From the moment I became a business seller things started to decline. Theyy blocked me from buyer seller chat for no reason. Then I lost my expert and trusted seller batch due to the lack of expertise they have and the rest is history....

It seems my account is flagged as every item I upload gets either declined or they have a problem authenticating it.  

We buy from outlets, boutiques, private individuals and sample sales. Sometimes I would get a quantity offered (10 bags etc - for those who are wondering why people sell quantities-  yes it does exist, especially when you enter the fashion world as a professional seller). 

I sold two Saint Laurent bags, same type, different color. One they declared as authentic the other one not. Obviously both were authentic. The pointer out that everything about the bag basically was fake ( ). I had to talk multiple times  to customer service and to my personal supervisor multiple times to get this bag through as authentic. 

We sold three sets of different Chanel jewelry - the same issue - one brooch they still have in their possession. The item is 100 % authentic, was bought overseas and they are unable to authenticate it. They say the stamp and the making of that brooch is inauthentic. I told them that depending on where it’s manufactured and season the stamps vary, but just ignorance from their side. They keep asking for receipts and accessories but even when they have it they can’t authenticate it. It reminds me of the time I sold an authentic lady Dior with everything besides receipt and they said its not authentic because of the smell. 

I don’t know what they base their expertise on but none of the items that we listed or sold are counterfeit. Why would we as a business even list them - we carefully check items upon receipt and when we buy from places like outlets etc we know for certain items are authentic. Some might have flaws. 

 I was outraged at their response to one of the Prada leather bags that sold. I had two of them. Gotten through a special company sale. Same issue - one they declared authentic, the second one as counterfeit saying this model does not even exist in leather.  Their response and reasons why the item is not authentic are beyond. It really makes me think they don’t do their research at all ( FYI the bag is still available online at Prada). When I received the item back it looked used - wrenched and the lining was outside of the bag. It looked like it was thrown into the shipping box like it was trash. The card that it came with was missing and the dustbag strap was torn apart. 

One of my bags got lost, they said they never received it, luckily I got the amount refunded after weeks. ( but even then I had to bug customer support every few days to get it sorted- bag lost in February money arrived just this week)

Once we forgot to ship the bag with its box and they immediately cancelled the sale as it’s non- compliant - the ridiculous part was that I contacted customer service right after the bag was sent to report we forgot to add the box and if it was possible to send it in another parcel. at our cost. They refused. 

Another bag that we sold was declared inauthentic although it had all accessories. I paid the 12 Euros immediately to resell it as its obviously authentic and up to date they still haven’t shipped the item back to us. I am beyond words. I bombarded their customer service with tons of emails and these people keep repeating themselves. It went to a point where I think they blocked us from using their CS chat. 

I pointed out many times that the exact same item was sold by another user and it was accepted and the sale finalized and they keep reporting my items as not authentic. I am so frustrated with them, especially because I want our business to grow and get many users following and buying from us but since there are so many issues with them I fear clients think we are selling inauthentic items. I need to find a solution because these past few months have been a nightmare with them. Not to mention that their payments were late or missing. Also, as a business seller there is a 14-day return option - I do not know how they secure the items for buyers not to use them, but having had a case of return fraud in the past I am very alert.  I feel like we need to resign from their website as its my nerves that suffer - in addition to that they take a huge sum as commission when I could just sell it directly to a client and get my money faster (as a business seller it takes 3-4 weeks to receive the money). One of the bags that they could not authenticate is with them since the end of February, although having instantly paid these 12 euros to get it returned ASAP. I spoke to 10 different customer support people and each time they said the item will be shipped within the next two days and a tracking number will be forwarded to me. Nothing happened. I’m outraged. 

It’s not my fault they are unable to authenticate items. 

Furthermore after bombarding them with requests in their chat it seems the chat is disabled for me to contact customer support. Customer support is useless at times as you have to continuously repeat yourself with the same issues and matters and they give lame answers and are not very helpful. 

I have seen sellers sell the same items that I had listed, being sold and authenticated and my items get flagged, rejected or sales cancelled. 

The only reason we use their platform is to get traffic and fast sales. But looking at all the stress we had with them in the past weeks I feel like I need to look for other places to sell. It’s not worth the hassle. 

At times we were contacting customer support 1-3 times a day. I also don’t see why we need to pay 12 euros return fee when it’s their mistakes and lack of knowledge authenticating items. Basically anything without a receipt is in question. 

A business like theirs can’t operate like this. The core of it is to have specialists identifying authenticity. It needs probably years of knowledge of each brand to properly do this job and I’m assuming they hire some college graduates that have possibly only minimal knowledge. 

They are also not considering that different markets have different stock, especially the Asian market is very diverse. I have seen different production sites producing slightly different items. And there are limited editions for the US market, Asian market, Arabs etc. all that they are struggling with. I have seen clothes being produced in different materials - one is wool the other is cashmere - same item. 

But it’s not only them it’s also other authenticators that are having a hard time to authenticate - especially if it’s just a photo inspection. 

I mean I get it it’s a thought market we production is not always consistent like mentioned above but still. 

I’m really not sure who to use these days for authentication if I needed it. Any input is welcome. I feel like it’s time to unite and get people with knowledge together. I have seen better authenticators here than on VC & Co. 

Last but not least their payments for business sellers take 3-4 weeks to arrive after the sale....

I’m super frustrated.*


----------



## Greenredapple

Pixie Dust said:


> *I haven’t read the whole thread on here as its way too long but I wanted to add to the problems that everybody here is facing.I have been selling with VC for many years and last year I had a good year as a private seller so I decided to become a business seller with them since I run a business. From the moment I became a business seller things started to decline. Theyy blocked me from buyer seller chat for no reason. Then I lost my expert and trusted seller batch due to the lack of expertise they have and the rest is history....
> 
> It seems my account is flagged as every item I upload gets either declined or they have a problem authenticating it.
> 
> We buy from outlets, boutiques, private individuals and sample sales. Sometimes I would get a quantity offered (10 bags etc - for those who are wondering why people sell quantities-  yes it does exist, especially when you enter the fashion world as a professional seller).
> 
> I sold two Saint Laurent bags, same type, different color. One they declared as authentic the other one not. Obviously both were authentic. The pointer out that everything about the bag basically was fake ( ). I had to talk multiple times  to customer service and to my personal supervisor multiple times to get this bag through as authentic.
> 
> We sold three sets of different Chanel jewelry - the same issue - one brooch they still have in their possession. The item is 100 % authentic, was bought overseas and they are unable to authenticate it. They say the stamp and the making of that brooch is inauthentic. I told them that depending on where it’s manufactured and season the stamps vary, but just ignorance from their side. They keep asking for receipts and accessories but even when they have it they can’t authenticate it. It reminds me of the time I sold an authentic lady Dior with everything besides receipt and they said its not authentic because of the smell.
> 
> I don’t know what they base their expertise on but none of the items that we listed or sold are counterfeit. Why would we as a business even list them - we carefully check items upon receipt and when we buy from places like outlets etc we know for certain items are authentic. Some might have flaws.
> 
> I was outraged at their response to one of the Prada leather bags that sold. I had two of them. Gotten through a special company sale. Same issue - one they declared authentic, the second one as counterfeit saying this model does not even exist in leather.  Their response and reasons why the item is not authentic are beyond. It really makes me think they don’t do their research at all ( FYI the bag is still available online at Prada). When I received the item back it looked used - wrenched and the lining was outside of the bag. It looked like it was thrown into the shipping box like it was trash. The card that it came with was missing and the dustbag strap was torn apart.
> 
> One of my bags got lost, they said they never received it, luckily I got the amount refunded after weeks. ( but even then I had to bug customer support every few days to get it sorted- bag lost in February money arrived just this week)
> 
> Once we forgot to ship the bag with its box and they immediately cancelled the sale as it’s non- compliant - the ridiculous part was that I contacted customer service right after the bag was sent to report we forgot to add the box and if it was possible to send it in another parcel. at our cost. They refused.
> 
> Another bag that we sold was declared inauthentic although it had all accessories. I paid the 12 Euros immediately to resell it as its obviously authentic and up to date they still haven’t shipped the item back to us. I am beyond words. I bombarded their customer service with tons of emails and these people keep repeating themselves. It went to a point where I think they blocked us from using their CS chat.
> 
> I pointed out many times that the exact same item was sold by another user and it was accepted and the sale finalized and they keep reporting my items as not authentic. I am so frustrated with them, especially because I want our business to grow and get many users following and buying from us but since there are so many issues with them I fear clients think we are selling inauthentic items. I need to find a solution because these past few months have been a nightmare with them. Not to mention that their payments were late or missing. Also, as a business seller there is a 14-day return option - I do not know how they secure the items for buyers not to use them, but having had a case of return fraud in the past I am very alert.  I feel like we need to resign from their website as its my nerves that suffer - in addition to that they take a huge sum as commission when I could just sell it directly to a client and get my money faster (as a business seller it takes 3-4 weeks to receive the money). One of the bags that they could not authenticate is with them since the end of February, although having instantly paid these 12 euros to get it returned ASAP. I spoke to 10 different customer support people and each time they said the item will be shipped within the next two days and a tracking number will be forwarded to me. Nothing happened. I’m outraged.
> 
> It’s not my fault they are unable to authenticate items.
> 
> Furthermore after bombarding them with requests in their chat it seems the chat is disabled for me to contact customer support. Customer support is useless at times as you have to continuously repeat yourself with the same issues and matters and they give lame answers and are not very helpful.
> 
> I have seen sellers sell the same items that I had listed, being sold and authenticated and my items get flagged, rejected or sales cancelled.
> 
> The only reason we use their platform is to get traffic and fast sales. But looking at all the stress we had with them in the past weeks I feel like I need to look for other places to sell. It’s not worth the hassle.
> 
> At times we were contacting customer support 1-3 times a day. I also don’t see why we need to pay 12 euros return fee when it’s their mistakes and lack of knowledge authenticating items. Basically anything without a receipt is in question.
> 
> A business like theirs can’t operate like this. The core of it is to have specialists identifying authenticity. It needs probably years of knowledge of each brand to properly do this job and I’m assuming they hire some college graduates that have possibly only minimal knowledge.
> 
> They are also not considering that different markets have different stock, especially the Asian market is very diverse. I have seen different production sites producing slightly different items. And there are limited editions for the US market, Asian market, Arabs etc. all that they are struggling with. I have seen clothes being produced in different materials - one is wool the other is cashmere - same item.
> 
> But it’s not only them it’s also other authenticators that are having a hard time to authenticate - especially if it’s just a photo inspection.
> 
> I mean I get it it’s a thought market we production is not always consistent like mentioned above but still.
> 
> I’m really not sure who to use these days for authentication if I needed it. Any input is welcome. I feel like it’s time to unite and get people with knowledge together. I have seen better authenticators here than on VC & Co.
> 
> Last but not least their payments for business sellers take 3-4 weeks to arrive after the sale....
> 
> I’m super frustrated.*



Thank you for sharing your experiences. Vestiaire collective is a horrid company. I have no doubt they operate the way that they do because they think they can get away with it. With the recent major investment made by kering they think they can do anything.


----------



## Ylesiya

Pixie Dust said:


> *I haven’t read the whole thread on here as its way too long but I wanted to add to the problems that everybody here is facing.I have been selling with VC for many years and last year I had a good year as a private seller so I decided to become a business seller with them since I run a business. From the moment I became a business seller things started to decline. Theyy blocked me from buyer seller chat for no reason. Then I lost my expert and trusted seller batch due to the lack of expertise they have and the rest is history....
> 
> It seems my account is flagged as every item I upload gets either declined or they have a problem authenticating it.
> 
> We buy from outlets, boutiques, private individuals and sample sales. Sometimes I would get a quantity offered (10 bags etc - for those who are wondering why people sell quantities-  yes it does exist, especially when you enter the fashion world as a professional seller).
> 
> I sold two Saint Laurent bags, same type, different color. One they declared as authentic the other one not. Obviously both were authentic. The pointer out that everything about the bag basically was fake ( ). I had to talk multiple times  to customer service and to my personal supervisor multiple times to get this bag through as authentic.
> 
> We sold three sets of different Chanel jewelry - the same issue - one brooch they still have in their possession. The item is 100 % authentic, was bought overseas and they are unable to authenticate it. They say the stamp and the making of that brooch is inauthentic. I told them that depending on where it’s manufactured and season the stamps vary, but just ignorance from their side. They keep asking for receipts and accessories but even when they have it they can’t authenticate it. It reminds me of the time I sold an authentic lady Dior with everything besides receipt and they said its not authentic because of the smell.
> 
> I don’t know what they base their expertise on but none of the items that we listed or sold are counterfeit. Why would we as a business even list them - we carefully check items upon receipt and when we buy from places like outlets etc we know for certain items are authentic. Some might have flaws.
> 
> I was outraged at their response to one of the Prada leather bags that sold. I had two of them. Gotten through a special company sale. Same issue - one they declared authentic, the second one as counterfeit saying this model does not even exist in leather.  Their response and reasons why the item is not authentic are beyond. It really makes me think they don’t do their research at all ( FYI the bag is still available online at Prada). When I received the item back it looked used - wrenched and the lining was outside of the bag. It looked like it was thrown into the shipping box like it was trash. The card that it came with was missing and the dustbag strap was torn apart.
> 
> One of my bags got lost, they said they never received it, luckily I got the amount refunded after weeks. ( but even then I had to bug customer support every few days to get it sorted- bag lost in February money arrived just this week)
> 
> Once we forgot to ship the bag with its box and they immediately cancelled the sale as it’s non- compliant - the ridiculous part was that I contacted customer service right after the bag was sent to report we forgot to add the box and if it was possible to send it in another parcel. at our cost. They refused.
> 
> Another bag that we sold was declared inauthentic although it had all accessories. I paid the 12 Euros immediately to resell it as its obviously authentic and up to date they still haven’t shipped the item back to us. I am beyond words. I bombarded their customer service with tons of emails and these people keep repeating themselves. It went to a point where I think they blocked us from using their CS chat.
> 
> I pointed out many times that the exact same item was sold by another user and it was accepted and the sale finalized and they keep reporting my items as not authentic. I am so frustrated with them, especially because I want our business to grow and get many users following and buying from us but since there are so many issues with them I fear clients think we are selling inauthentic items. I need to find a solution because these past few months have been a nightmare with them. Not to mention that their payments were late or missing. Also, as a business seller there is a 14-day return option - I do not know how they secure the items for buyers not to use them, but having had a case of return fraud in the past I am very alert.  I feel like we need to resign from their website as its my nerves that suffer - in addition to that they take a huge sum as commission when I could just sell it directly to a client and get my money faster (as a business seller it takes 3-4 weeks to receive the money). One of the bags that they could not authenticate is with them since the end of February, although having instantly paid these 12 euros to get it returned ASAP. I spoke to 10 different customer support people and each time they said the item will be shipped within the next two days and a tracking number will be forwarded to me. Nothing happened. I’m outraged.
> 
> It’s not my fault they are unable to authenticate items.
> 
> Furthermore after bombarding them with requests in their chat it seems the chat is disabled for me to contact customer support. Customer support is useless at times as you have to continuously repeat yourself with the same issues and matters and they give lame answers and are not very helpful.
> 
> I have seen sellers sell the same items that I had listed, being sold and authenticated and my items get flagged, rejected or sales cancelled.
> 
> The only reason we use their platform is to get traffic and fast sales. But looking at all the stress we had with them in the past weeks I feel like I need to look for other places to sell. It’s not worth the hassle.
> 
> At times we were contacting customer support 1-3 times a day. I also don’t see why we need to pay 12 euros return fee when it’s their mistakes and lack of knowledge authenticating items. Basically anything without a receipt is in question.
> 
> A business like theirs can’t operate like this. The core of it is to have specialists identifying authenticity. It needs probably years of knowledge of each brand to properly do this job and I’m assuming they hire some college graduates that have possibly only minimal knowledge.
> 
> They are also not considering that different markets have different stock, especially the Asian market is very diverse. I have seen different production sites producing slightly different items. And there are limited editions for the US market, Asian market, Arabs etc. all that they are struggling with. I have seen clothes being produced in different materials - one is wool the other is cashmere - same item.
> 
> But it’s not only them it’s also other authenticators that are having a hard time to authenticate - especially if it’s just a photo inspection.
> 
> I mean I get it it’s a thought market we production is not always consistent like mentioned above but still.
> 
> I’m really not sure who to use these days for authentication if I needed it. Any input is welcome. I feel like it’s time to unite and get people with knowledge together. I have seen better authenticators here than on VC & Co.
> 
> Last but not least their payments for business sellers take 3-4 weeks to arrive after the sale....
> 
> I’m super frustrated.*



Hi @Pixie Dust, thanks a lot for sharing your experience. I must say I read your post twice because it is completely disturbing.
Special thanks for letting us know how you source your items which explains quite a bit about others as well which may have been unfairly accused. I know some items are not allowed to be resold like Chanel staff purchases and private sales items but I am sure it does not apply to all the brands. And given your description of interaction with them, the reasons they are providing are something else.

When I was reading your post, the thought was flashing through my mind: "this is what happened to me as well"! Under no circumstances I would have become a professional seller with them just to give an opportunity to screw up things even more with 14 days return and lack of the platform support! Just to share my experience with you: my last year also was quite successful (overall! But not entirely - later about this) and I was quite happy sending my products to them thinking that 25% commission is an overkill but it's worth the peace of mind having a *competent* third party in between to validate your transaction as another worldwide known place, eBay, has become a place of fraud. So I would agree for less profit but being secure. I had my issues with them last year: for example I sent them a JLC watch and it took them 3-4 weeks to authenticate it. The buyer just went mental as he paid a fortune for it including taxes and it was supposed to be a gift. When questioned, VC support only said that "oh your watch is so precious and we really want to take a good care of it". What sort of lame kindergarten level excuse is this? There was just nothing I could do. Only a bit later I discovered that the location of the item changed from HK to Paris: I guess they sent the watch there because there was no one in HK who could properly authenticate the watch. Of course, they also asked me for receipts and all the sort of crap. And even with this, they found a way to screw me up declaring item partially compliant and reducing its price.

This was still manageable, but this year so far has been a disaster. Reading reviews, I see that many people report the same problems. When my first and only item was declared fake, I was shocked but chose not to fight but to investigate this on my own first as the item was sourced from a private seller. I was sure it was authentic but wanted to obtain official brand documents. This is the case where I had to pay over 50 dollars to import my own item back otherwise VC instructed DHL to destroy it.

The second time there was zero doubt the item was authentic and I wrote about this case in my posts before. The current update: still no item, no relisting, no money. And support just does not respond to me. I keep writing emails on the other matters as well but I don't receive a response. I am not even trying the chat support anymore because it is a total waste of time dealing with sheer stupidity and going round and round in circles with incompetent idiots (BTW I also see my chat support button inactive quite often). I started to demand them refunding me for my sale and will keep writing every day until I get something out of them. But the amount of disrespect they are showing to the clients is extraordinary. They have a fantastic business model which they managed to screw up completely.

What you wrote about variations in the market is totally brilliant and I can't agree more. What is interesting is that if you really do deal and do business in the luxury market, you will learn this stuff fairly quickly even on your own, and imagine if you have a competent supervisor? I also learned quite a bit about Chanel fashion jewellery and gosh, this is just wow. Stamps changing over the years, same model of the item may have a different engraving or stamp or necklaces may have an oval tag, even recent ones, not the laser engraved. All depends on the market and where the item was produced. Once, my perfect brand new rare Chanel long necklace was refused because they thought it was a fake, my guess was because of the oval tag. Fine. What I did is: *I deliberately broke the necklace* and sent it to Chanel for repair to obtain servicing documents. All went smoothly, they even provided me with their internal reference number for the item. I submitted it again with all the proof. Refused as a fake  

This is just amazing how the website which is full of fakes keeps refusing authentic items. Something has gone badly wrong. In the beginning of the year I was hoping to build my profile there and gain even more sales but it just spiralled downwards completely. 

I don't see a real nice alternative at the moment except eBay where you are totally exposed to the fraud. My current thinking is to write a business plan and find investors to make own platform to replace Vestiaire. The core of the business would be a pool of actual experts and nurtured personnel which would really authenticate the items. This is not easy for certain items/brands but Gosh!!! this is not a rocket science and can be learned under a competent management!

Also, I would strongly recommend you leave review for VC on Trustpilot, Sitejabber and other websites which people read for more awareness. I know that VC reads them as well BTW. Reading VC reviews on Trustpilot is totally disturbing. Funny how you see people sharing real experiences and clearly those posted by fake accounts praising Vestiaire with 5 stars.

And yes, I completely agree best authenticators I've seen were not from VC. For example, we have a local Japanese reseller here and their authentication is immaculate. They are not such a big business like Vestiaire but not tiny either. So it is possible.


----------



## SchnukiDeluxe

Hello you guys,

I need your help!

Bought something LV from Vestiaire Collective. But the item (shawl discontinued color) deviates from the description immenseley!

I had it checked by Vestiaire Collective and they informed me about one Single sign of wear with one Single picture.

But the shawl hast quite a lot signs of wear. As a matter of fact it looks like a piece of Swiss cheese.
One one the signs is really bad
The private seller did not indicate any signs of wear or included any pictures of wears at all.

Now Vestiaire Collective claimes I have been informed and agreed. So they are not Willing to help find a solution.

Anybody ever experienced something like this ?

What can I do?


----------



## Ylesiya

SchnukiDeluxe said:


> Hello you guys,
> 
> I need your help!
> 
> Bought something LV from Vestiaire Collective. But the item (shawl discontinued color) deviates from the description immenseley!
> 
> I had it checked by Vestiaire Collective and they informed me about one Single sign of wear with one Single picture.
> 
> But the shawl hast quite a lot signs of wear. As a matter of fact it looks like a piece of Swiss cheese.
> One one the signs is really bad
> The private seller did not indicate any signs of wear or included any pictures of wears at all.
> 
> Now Vestiaire Collective claimes I have been informed and agreed. So they are not Willing to help find a solution.
> 
> Anybody ever experienced something like this ?
> 
> What can I do?



My advice:
1) Take screenshots of the original listing and save every single photo seller has posted. Which condition did the seller say the item was? Very good or good or fair? That kinda counts.
2) I don't know if it's possible to retrieve "expert report" that they gave to you but if it's possible, do this. For future, screenshot everything, especially if there's a problem. If you can't retrieve this report, demand vestiaire collective to provide it to you together with the photo(s) they took and provided to you. I believe there will be a problem showing all the defects you discovered.
3) take photos of the defects and make a collage against seller's photos + VC photos of the item you have them. Indicate where defects were not shown. I advice to do this quite fast so that they don't start saying you damaged the item or anything like this. It would be great if you could show same defect on THEIR photo and YOUR photo as a proof this is the same item.
4) clearly indicate issues in a write up and start bombarding them every day. If the item is very worn, specify this as well that defects are result of the item being heavily used and it could not be something you could have done. If they say you were aware, demand a proof of this which they won't have. No matter what they say keep writing until situation is resolved.
For future, videotape unboxing process when you receive anything valuable: I always do this.
5) post reviews on sitejabber: it allows adding photos to your review, and trustpilot: vestiaire reads them. On certain occasions I've been writing to their and my own Facebook and Instagram. This is not a small money to just forget about it.

Hope it helps!


----------



## SchnukiDeluxe

Ylesiya said:


> My advice:
> 1) Take screenshots of the original listing and save every single photo seller has posted. Which condition did the seller say the item was? Very good or good or fair? That kinda counts.
> 2) I don't know if it's possible to retrieve "expert report" that they gave to you but if it's possible, do this. For future, screenshot everything, especially if there's a problem. If you can't retrieve this report, demand vestiaire collective to provide it to you together with the photo(s) they took and provided to you. I believe there will be a problem showing all the defects you discovered.
> 3) take photos of the defects and make a collage against seller's photos + VC photos of the item you have them. Indicate where defects were not shown. I advice to do this quite fast so that they don't start saying you damaged the item or anything like this. It would be great if you could show same defect on THEIR photo and YOUR photo as a proof this is the same item.
> 4) clearly indicate issues in a write up and start bombarding them every day. If the item is very worn, specify this as well that defects are result of the item being heavily used and it could not be something you could have done. If they say you were aware, demand a proof of this which they won't have. No matter what they say keep writing until situation is resolved.
> For future, videotape unboxing process when you receive anything valuable: I always do this.
> 5) post reviews on sitejabber: it allows adding photos to your review, and trustpilot: vestiaire reads them. On certain occasions I've been writing to their and my own Facebook and Instagram. This is not a small money to just forget about it.
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your input!

I already did every thing you recommend and documented every Single thing precisely by taking Screenshots as this will be my proof !

I informed them about my issue within their demanded time Frame of 72 hours. 
Been in correspondence with them since Sunday. 
Today, I have not received a reply. Hope they transfered thiy case to person responsible for these issues. 

Futhermore, I obtained legal counsel. You know, just in case. 
I'm still hoping Vestiaire will come to their senses. Because this is not the right way to handle this matter!

Sadly, I am not the only one who has to deal with them regarding such a problem! As there a thousand of bad reviews out there...

What do you think? Do I have a Chance? 
Or is Vestiaire too stubborn and doesn't care about loosing a Customer?


----------



## Ylesiya

SchnukiDeluxe said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your input!
> 
> I already did every thing you recommend and documented every Single thing precisely by taking Screenshots as this will be my proof !
> 
> I informed them about my issue within their demanded time Frame of 72 hours.
> Been in correspondence with them since Sunday.
> Today, I have not received a reply. Hope they transfered thiy case to person responsible for these issues.
> 
> Futhermore, I obtained legal counsel. You know, just in case.
> I'm still hoping Vestiaire will come to their senses. Because this is not the right way to handle this matter!
> 
> Sadly, I am not the only one who has to deal with them regarding such a problem! As there a thousand of bad reviews out there...
> 
> What do you think? Do I have a Chance?
> Or is Vestiaire too stubborn and doesn't care about loosing a Customer?



I still maintain my advice. Just keep writing every day through the form, send the same information. The form asks for your geographical location: try different countries. 
I kinda woke up every day, checked whether there is any response and if there's nothing - I wrote again. Also be crystal clear in what you want: return the item and full refund because of poorly performed authentication or something else.
I don't think huge business cares too much about one single customer but when these sort of issues become a norm, they have to start taking action.
Bear in mind, all initial enquiries go though this first tier of customer support who is highly incompetent and everything they can do is either to give you generic advice, shoo you away (for some people it is just easier to give up) or escalate the issue.


----------



## SchnukiDeluxe

Ylesiya said:


> I still maintain my advice. Just keep writing every day through the form, send the same information. The form asks for your geographical location: try different countries.
> I kinda woke up every day, checked whether there is any response and if there's nothing - I wrote again. Also be crystal clear in what you want: return the item and full refund because of poorly performed authentication or something else.
> I don't think huge business cares too much about one single customer but when these sort of issues become a norm, they have to start taking action.
> Bear in mind, all initial enquiries go though this first tier of customer support who is highly incompetent and everything they can do is either to give you generic advice, shoo you away (for some people it is just easier to give up) or escalate the issue.



Just wanted to share my Vestiaire Dilemma has been solved.
They agreed that I could return my item and that I would get a full refund!

I've been so presistent and wrote them every single day for a week explainig every single detail of the issue providing numerous photos as proof!

Thank you so much for your tips an advice!


----------



## Pixie Dust

Ylesiya said:


> Hi @Pixie Dust, thanks a lot for sharing your experience. I must say I read your post twice because it is completely disturbing.
> Special thanks for letting us know how you source your items which explains quite a bit about others as well which may have been unfairly accused. I know some items are not allowed to be resold like Chanel staff purchases and private sales items but I am sure it does not apply to all the brands. And given your description of interaction with them, the reasons they are providing are something else.



Hi, sorry for my late reply I did not check in here.

I am outraged about Vestiaire. They still have my bag and give me lame excuses. One girl from customer service didnt even look at the item number that was handed in and said I will get it back once I paid the fee for returning my item. I currently have 4 items with them they say are fake. None of them is fake and I handed in two receipts also but they are still insisting they are fake. I want my items back and sell them elsewhere as there are 100 % authentic.

Your story made me shiver too and happy at the same time thinking at least I am not alone, because I was so upset and stressed out before, maybe I havent seen that the product is not authentic etc.

I really dont know what to do about this anymore. I can't reach anyone with chat and customer service and my supervisor is helpless saying she has to follow what authentication says. Supervisor is actually in charge of business development. I told her multiple times they have to do something about this situation because this is not sustainable.

I am really upset because as a business I wanted to grow and because of their lacking expertise people probably really think i sell fakes, which is obviously not the case 

Your story with the watch is absurd!! I can't believe this and I don't understand how they don't know how to authenticate. Honestly if I have a receipt and all the packaging etc then I would not need VC to sell it for me. It would be faster to sell outside at all times.
I feel since it was bought by LVMH partially things are going down and they are largely cutting costs.

It upsets me we have to pay for return shipping when its their fault.

Anybody knows anyone being brilliant at Chanel Jewelry Authentication ? I want to prove them the item is authentic.
Also, as mentioned in my previous post - I sold two of the same bags and one they say is fake the other authentic. I asked them for clarification as to why they would authenticate one and the other not. they cant give me a proper answer. As a business I am also dependent on income from them so at the moment a lot of money is missing.

I also asked them, why as a business I would sell counterfeit- that would not make sense at all- its contraproductive if you want to build a company. Also, I can say I have enough expertise to know what to list and what not to, yet fakes don't even pass my house.


----------



## Ylesiya

SchnukiDeluxe said:


> Just wanted to share my Vestiaire Dilemma has been solved.
> They agreed that I could return my item and that I would get a full refund!
> 
> I've been so presistent and wrote them every single day for a week explainig every single detail of the issue providing numerous photos as proof!
> 
> Thank you so much for your tips an advice!



@SchnukiDeluxe I am very happy for you, this is what should have happened in the first place. My guess is that their strategy is to see whether you will give up quickly because not all people are able to just keep going with VC "customer support" (LOL). But if you really insist and don't give up, then something may work out.

@Pixie Dust I've been thinking quite a lot about this and also given the issue described above - there are two aspects of the authentication and quality control that I can think of which actually makes me quite puzzled on why it happens with Vestiaire.

1) Actual Authentication: whether the item is authentic and was produced by the brand. In the case above: whether it is a real LV shawl produced by LV and not by some China factory. This is where you need an LV expert who knows LV goods and limited editions etc. I know about fake Chanel bags which were soooooo damn good but the only flaw was that the bag did not correspond to the production year stated in the hologram. This is where you need an expert like the one we used to have in "Authenticate this Chanel" thread.

I just want to share a photo of the supporting docs I sent with my item to Vestiaire just last Saturday. I told a story here before about my necklace which I had to break deliberately (nothing serious, I just loosened one of the metal rings and voila) in order to get servicing documents because Vestiaire freaked out when I uploaded an item with an oval tag. An expert would have known that even on modern Chanel items oval tags DO HAPPEN, especially in Asian market. A real expert would have had a look at the quality of workmanship which was clearly shown in the photos. In the end I did not mind doing this to the necklace as even if it got sold elsewhere I would have been asked same questions. But still. Don't call yourself experts, dudes. Even with these docs the necklace was refused to be placed online as they said it was a fake. For Chanel, it was not fake. For Vestiaire, it was. I am still waiting on the result of the physical "authentication".

Here is the pic (bottom printouts are pics taken at the Chanel boutique while I personally collected the necklace back):


You basically have to spoon feed them, otherwise they just don't know what to do and how to authenticate. Which raises a question: who the hell do they hire?...

2) Quality Control: whether item condition corresponds to the description, whether there are any flaws, packaging missing etc. And here is where you DON'T NEED at expert - just a normal regular person with a bit of a common sense. And this is what I see gets wrong quite often with Vestiaire as well and my question is why??? For this, you don't need any special skill!

What I am trying to say I guess is that the business idea they've got is brilliant. This is what people need - a reliable third party in the luxury market transactions.

And this is where you need a skill! And receipt which everyone is asking for like mad people is not a problem solver: I can give you 101 scenarios where I can send you a counterfeit and a beautiful original receipt. Also, these receipts can be forged quite easily. For Cartier, their authenticity certificates are a joke and also can be replicated quite well. VCA these days is good with their hologram approach but still, I can go and sell "authentic" VCA with the "original" receipt. This 24 grand obviously fake VCA set is still online. So you really need an expert in a product, not just an idiot who checks that there's receipt provided and passes the item as authentic. Or vice versa: rejects an authentic item as a counterfeit. Both scenarios suck because they demonstrate disgusting incompetency of the "experts".

@Pixie Dust my advice to you and to the other people in a similar situation:
1) don't ask them questions why etc. They will not answer. Why would you sell fakes if you run a business is not something they can or bother to answer and this is not what you want to discuss with them, right?
2) send them emails every day through the form on the website, don't use the chat. If asked to stop, say you can't and won't until your situation is resolved in a fair way.
3) assemble evidence why your item is authentic. Typically I make collages using my photos and photos taken from other places/brand website etc and clearly showing key quality factors on why my item is authentic. For Chanel earrings, I took lots of pics + links from Fashionphile (so far they are one of the best authenticators and most hassle free IMHO), tRR and other sources where items are pre-authenticated. I included a write up on the year, type of engraving and highlighted key quality aspects. This has to be sent in those every day emails.
For your case, I would have gone even as far as contacting a brand and getting some sort of confirmation that this type of bag was produced. If VC is saying it was never produced, then bingo - you have an email or something from the brand stating the opposite. It should not be too hard to get as this is not authentication per se, just a confirmation of the existence of a specific model.
4) be very clear in what you actually want from VC. When I got really upset about the case with my earrings, I started demanding to get a full refund from them as they missed all the chances of working with me on a different resolution (relisting and keeping the item in the workshop). No need to ask questions, just write clearly and concisely point by point stating what you want from them given the fact that they failed to do their duty as a third party authenticator.
5) make it public: write on Trustpilot, Sitejabber (including screenshots and photos), instagram, facebook. Here  

I truly believe though, that a business should not operate like this. I totally understand that when you run a big platform, hiccups will happen and this is fine - we are human beings after all. But with Vestiaire, the complaints are growing and growing which is a bad sign. When you read reviews on TrustPilot, you can easily see which ones are real and which are posted by bots trying to fix the rating somehow. It won't help though because if you don't do your job properly, collapse can't be avoided.


----------



## Jdbe

Good afternoon guys,

Does the description matter when it comes to an item? I just sold a BAPE rucksack which is an adult size (I'm 6'1 and covers most of my back) I've listed it on the men's section and it got sold. However, it says kids on the purchasing sticker. My description says "unisex for all ages". Do you think it'll pass verification?


----------



## kawaii_2007

Hi all,

Have anyone from Australia experienced selling your items on Vestiare Collective? I recently sold an item through Vestiare. They provided the prepaid postage label and used Courier Please provider. The drop-off point was 60 minutes walk away back and forth from where I live; I decided to walk my dog there while the weather is good. I carried a big parcel to the drop-off point, which is the nearest 7-Eleven.

I dropped the item off the drop-point they suggested and scanned the barcode on the prepaid label they provided, but it wouldn't recognise it. I asked for assistance from the 7-Eleven worker, and I did what he said, but the barcode is invalid. I scanned it again and again, more than ten times, still no good.

It suddenly rained when I got back, and luckily I always have a small umbrella with me, but it wasn't big enough for me, my dog, and the parcel. We both got wet because I don't want to wet the parcel with the item in it. I got home, wrote to Vestiare about what happened, and asked them to use a different postage service like Australia Post or DHL. The assistant couldn't assist me, so she sent an email to the expert team, and they pretty much told me there's nothing they can do about it. The buyer was lovely, so I didn't want her to wait, so I considered posting the item at my own cost, but how would Vestiare track that it is delivered and make payment to me? They already took the payment from the buyer, and if the item is not marked as delivered with the prepaid label they sent, I will be out of pocket.

It was a terrible experience for me, so I decided to stick to eBay as I have good feedback since 2006, so selling on eBay wasn't an issue for me. I bought a Valentino Rockstud Ballet Shoes, and after the 8th day, the seller still didn't send the item, so I escalated to Paypal. I am so glad that I used Paypal to buy this item on Vestiare because Vestiare doesn't know why they can't issue the refund. I purchased two other items and waiting to be received, so hopefully, there is no issue with these ones.

It was a terrible experience buying and selling with Vestiare so far; I regretted paying for a 3-month subscription.


----------



## Ylesiya

kawaii_2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have anyone from Australia experienced selling your items on Vestiare Collective? I recently sold an item through Vestiare. They provided the prepaid postage label and used Courier Please provider. The drop-off point was 60 minutes walk away back and forth from where I live; I decided to walk my dog there while the weather is good. I carried a big parcel to the drop-off point, which is the nearest 7-Eleven.
> 
> I dropped the item off the drop-point they suggested and scanned the barcode on the prepaid label they provided, but it wouldn't recognise it. I asked for assistance from the 7-Eleven worker, and I did what he said, but the barcode is invalid. I scanned it again and again, more than ten times, still no good.
> 
> It suddenly rained when I got back, and luckily I always have a small umbrella with me, but it wasn't big enough for me, my dog, and the parcel. We both got wet because I don't want to wet the parcel with the item in it. I got home, wrote to Vestiare about what happened, and asked them to use a different postage service like Australia Post or DHL. The assistant couldn't assist me, so she sent an email to the expert team, and they pretty much told me there's nothing they can do about it. The buyer was lovely, so I didn't want her to wait, so I considered posting the item at my own cost, but how would Vestiare track that it is delivered and make payment to me? They already took the payment from the buyer, and if the item is not marked as delivered with the prepaid label they sent, I will be out of pocket.
> 
> It was a terrible experience for me, so I decided to stick to eBay as I have good feedback since 2006, so selling on eBay wasn't an issue for me. I bought a Valentino Rockstud Ballet Shoes, and after the 8th day, the seller still didn't send the item, so I escalated to Paypal. I am so glad that I used Paypal to buy this item on Vestiare because Vestiare doesn't know why they can't issue the refund. I purchased two other items and waiting to be received, so hopefully, there is no issue with these ones.
> 
> It was a terrible experience buying and selling with Vestiare so far; I regretted paying for a 3-month subscription.
> 
> View attachment 5064634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064636



They really like to do this crap, don't they? To be honest, they actually are able to provide a different shipping label. Once I sold a very expensive necklace and DHL refused to pick up this item as it required separate arrangements with customs, special insurance etc. So I informed the support and they arranged FedEx to carry my item. However, it was last year when things were better but I still had trouble with their system as it would count my order as not shipped although it was not my fault. This year is a complete disaster for everyone.
Chatting with their customer support is like having your brain being eaten with a spoon.

Even in this situation, they could contact the carrier and try to resolve the issue rather than offer you to pay for the shipping.
On a few occasions I had to ship on my own expense and I provided them with the tracking of the item - this is not uncommon. Again, this year I am very scared of doing anything like that because of their incompetent staff which would just tell you there's nothing that they can do.

Your poor dog! I hope he's alright!

I am also thinking of sticking with eBay for now: even open to fraud, you still have more freedom and the fees are less. You can chat with the buyers and don't have to rely on the third party to manage everything for you. If VC were reliable I would not mind the 25% horrible fee but this is completely not viable what they are doing.


----------



## kawaii_2007

Ylesiya said:


> They really like to do this crap, don't they? To be honest, they actually are able to provide a different shipping label. Once I sold a very expensive necklace and DHL refused to pick up this item, it required separate arrangements with customs, special insurance, etc. So I informed the support and they arranged FedEx to carry my item. However, it was last year when things were better but I still had trouble with their system as it would count my order as not shipped although it was not my fault. This year is a complete disaster for everyone.
> Chatting with their customer support is like having your brain being eaten with a spoon.
> 
> Even in this situation, they could contact the carrier and try to resolve the issue rather than offer you to pay for the shipping.
> On a few occasions I had to ship on my own expense and I provided them with the tracking of the item - this is not uncommon. Again, this year I am very scared of doing anything like that because of their incompetent staff which would just tell you there's nothing that they can do.
> 
> Your poor dog! I hope he's alright!
> 
> I am also thinking of sticking with eBay for now: even open to fraud, you still have more freedom and the fees are less. You can chat with the buyers and don't have to rely on the third party to manage everything for you. If VC were reliable I would not mind the 25% horrible fee, but this is completely not viable what they are doing.



Their customer service consultants don't know any better than some sellers and buyers on Vestiare. I felt like they are not adequately trained, so I can't really blame them. I agree that the "expert team" could contact the carrier and resolve this issue rather than asking me to pay for shipping. Their expert team is a bit helpless as well; the buyer asked for direct shipping to Australia, so why did they ask me to send it to Hong Kong. I found that eBay customer service is much better than Vestiare; they are more knowledgeable and helpful. However, there are many sellers who are selling replica items on eBay, so I have to really know my stuff if I am buying.

Tips to all buyers: I received the second item I bought. It was as described and well priced, so I am happy but still waiting for Paypal to chase them for a refund on the item that the seller never has never sent. Well, I learnt a few things when buying from Vestiare; always ask the seller if the item is available before purchasing, ask for a receipt if possible to prove authenticity, ask about the item, and also ask for more photos if possible to make sure item is as described because Vestiare won't offer return from private sellers. Always pay by Paypal, if not available then credit card because there is a chargeback option. If you close your credit card in the future, then you can't do a chargeback anymore or if there's a chargeback going and you cancel your credit card then they will stop chasing the seller for a refund which may take months.

Tips to Aussie sellers on Vestiare: Vestiare provided instruction to drop off your item at the drop-point, but they didn't tell you that you can arrange for Courier Please to pick up your parcel as well. You can always arrange pick-up so you're not wasting your time by going to the depot. In my case, the prepaid postage label doesn't work when scanning on the machine, and I can't manually input the tracking number on the drop-off machine. I called Courierplease myself and were told I can try the selected Newsagents or they can arrange pick-up by giving them the tracking number rather than going to 7-Eleven.


----------



## madefrombeauty

Hi, hoping to get some advice. I am very interested in purchasing a pair of De Beers earrings from a seller on vestiaire collective - however I have heard bad things about their authenticity process. Do the team there tend to be good with authenticating high end jewellery in general?


----------



## WizmoB

Hi this is my first post, but I was wondering if some of the VC sellers might be able to shed some light on what happened to me.

I made an offer on a bag which was accepted by the seller. I paid straight away through PayPal and got a confirmation email to say the item was still available and the order had gone through. About 2 hours later the seller cancelled the order stating the item was no longer available and I have to wait days for a
refund. This item has been for sale for a long time, so I struggle to believe it just happened to also sell elsewhere on the same day I bought it. I’m confused about what happened and why the seller accepted the offer and then cancelled it. I’ve tried messaging them on the item, but no response. This is my 4th attempted purchase through VC and only one has gone smoothly. I don’t think I will bother in future.


----------



## nicole0612

WizmoB said:


> Hi this is my first post, but I was wondering if some of the VC sellers might be able to shed some light on what happened to me.
> 
> I made an offer on a bag which was accepted by the seller. I paid straight away through PayPal and got a confirmation email to say the item was still available and the order had gone through. About 2 hours later the seller cancelled the order stating the item was no longer available and I have to wait days for a
> refund. This item has been for sale for a long time, so I struggle to believe it just happened to also sell elsewhere on the same day I bought it. I’m confused about what happened and why the seller accepted the offer and then cancelled it. I’ve tried messaging them on the item, but no response. This is my 4th attempted purchase through VC and only one has gone smoothly. I don’t think I will bother in future.


It’s hard to say. Maybe the seller hadn’t looked at the bag in months and found damage? Maybe they decided they wanted to keep it? Maybe they had it on another website and decided to lower the price on that site to slightly higher than you paid and someone decided to purchase it? Maybe they accepted your offer by accident and didn’t mean to accept that price? This last one has strangely happened to me twice when I have lost the internet connection going into an elevator: I received a notification that I had an offer and clicked on the notification, by the time I get out of the elevator I had somehow clicked on “accept” while my screen was still showing that the site was just loading, and accidentally accepted an offer I never intended to.


----------



## Ylesiya

WizmoB said:


> Hi this is my first post, but I was wondering if some of the VC sellers might be able to shed some light on what happened to me.
> 
> I made an offer on a bag which was accepted by the seller. I paid straight away through PayPal and got a confirmation email to say the item was still available and the order had gone through. About 2 hours later the seller cancelled the order stating the item was no longer available and I have to wait days for a
> refund. This item has been for sale for a long time, so I struggle to believe it just happened to also sell elsewhere on the same day I bought it. I’m confused about what happened and why the seller accepted the offer and then cancelled it. I’ve tried messaging them on the item, but no response. This is my 4th attempted purchase through VC and only one has gone smoothly. I don’t think I will bother in future.



My best guess here is that most likely the seller has never had the item physically. Sometimes sellers collaborate with the other local sellers and your seller accepted your offer thinking the item was still available. Then she/he found out that it is sold/not available for sale anymore etc and had to cancel the sale. 
There could be plenty of other reasons though. It could be an item of a friend that this friend no longer wanted to sell. I had once an experience where the item was on sale locally for over a year, I really wanted it and already paid to the seller and tried to arrange delivery to me as she was on the other side of the town. And then out of the blue (AFTER I PAID!) she's telling me that her husband does not allow her to sell as it was gift from her mother in law.


----------



## Ylesiya

I don't know what's wrong with Vestiaire Collective still but it has been a nightmare which does not stop.
Perfect authentic items are getting refused basically in a bunch. This is screenshot from my email, mind the time stamps:




One item had servicing documents, other came with the original tags and hallmarks.
What is wrong with you, Vestiaire???
Here is a bit of communication with CS:



Basically, they are asking for the receipts otherwise they are unable to make any conclusions. (this is already I think 18th email in the chain with regards to the issue)
I have never seen such a level of incompetence.




All items are authentic, in great condition, all with packaging and price is attractive.
The way that customer support is treating you is like dirt - they behave like they do you a favour by responding to you.
I suspect they either were approached by Chanel itself after having a swamp of fakes on their website or really really do not have anyone who understands anything about Chanel.


----------



## TrishN

Ylesiya said:


> I don't know what's wrong with Vestiaire Collective still but it has been a nightmare which does not stop.
> Perfect authentic items are getting refused basically in a bunch. This is screenshot from my email, mind the time stamps:
> 
> View attachment 5074821
> 
> 
> One item had servicing documents, other came with the original tags and hallmarks.
> What is wrong with you, Vestiaire???
> Here is a bit of communication with CS:
> View attachment 5074831
> 
> 
> Basically, they are asking for the receipts otherwise they are unable to make any conclusions. (this is already I think 18th email in the chain with regards to the issue)
> I have never seen such a level of incompetence.
> 
> View attachment 5074832
> 
> 
> All items are authentic, in great condition, all with packaging and price is attractive.
> The way that customer support is treating you is like dirt - they behave like they do you a favour by responding to you.
> I suspect they either were approached by Chanel itself after having a swamp of fakes on their website or really really do not have anyone who understands anything about Chanel.


What did they refuse? Can you post pictures?  I fail to understand why such a big company can't put in some effort to recruit competent and knowledgeable authenticators. It's just sad.
VC's technique of authentication is asking for receipts, because that's truly the most foolproof way of authentication


----------



## Ylesiya

TrishN said:


> What did they refuse? Can you post pictures?  I fail to understand why such a big company can't put in some effort to recruit competent and knowledgeable authenticators. It's just sad.
> VC's technique of authentication is asking for receipts, because that's truly the most foolproof way of authentication



Asking for receipts and relying on receipts is very stupid and it's far from being a fool proof way of authentication. I can give you many scenarios where even with the receipt item could be fake. I can pass you real receipt and a fake item. Receipts can be forged and they are forged very well, especially if you have at least one original. It's a piece of paper after all.
So a real expert would _*appreciate *_having a receipt but would never rely on it. True expert examines the item knowing brand standards, evolution of the brand and its history. This is what expert does and not this crap that Vestiaire does.

I really don't mind showing my items as they are all gorgeous and authentic. The top item I sent for servicing personally to attach missing strass and I provided copy of the servicing document to them. Still not good enough.
My guess they just don't have anyone who understands anything in Chanel.


----------



## TrishN

Ylesiya said:


> Asking for receipts and relying on receipts is very stupid and it's far from being a fool proof way of authentication. I can give you many scenarios where even with the receipt item could be fake. I can pass you real receipt and a fake item. Receipts can be forged and they are forged very well, especially if you have at least one original. It's a piece of paper after all.
> So a real expert would _*appreciate *_having a receipt but would never rely on it. True expert examines the item knowing brand standards, evolution of the brand and its history. This is what expert does and not this crap that Vestiaire does.
> 
> I really don't mind showing my items as they are all gorgeous and authentic. The top item I sent for servicing personally to attach missing strass and I provided copy of the servicing document to them. Still not good enough.
> My guess they just don't have anyone who understands anything in Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5076097
> View attachment 5076098
> View attachment 5076099
> View attachment 5076100
> View attachment 5076101
> View attachment 5076102
> View attachment 5076103
> View attachment 5076104


Wow, they refused all those? How pathetic. Those are so easy to authenticate, so if they can't tell with stuff so simple, I wonder what the hell they CAN authenticate.
The only reason I can think of why they might have refused the gold CC crystal earrings is that the tag says 14V, but the earrings show that they are from Spring 2012. Having the wrong tag (though style # is correct) included is absolutely not a reason to call a pair of authentic earrings fake, but VC's authenticators are incompetent and dumb like that.


----------



## Ylesiya

TrishN said:


> Wow, they refused all those? How pathetic. Those are so easy to authenticate, so if they can't tell with stuff so simple, I wonder what the hell they CAN authenticate.
> The only reason I can think of why they might have refused the gold CC crystal earrings is that the tag says 14V, but the earrings show that they are from Spring 2012. Having the wrong tag (though style # is correct) included is absolutely not a reason to call a pair of authentic earrings fake, but VC's authenticators are incompetent and dumb like that.



Yes, all refused. And others refused. Even those items which later were still posted online and sold!!! 
And they always tell stupid story on how the select items based on many criteria blah blah blah. So these earrings you pointed to, I know this is highly sought after model. So I asked: this item is in like new condition. Price is better than other listings. Both hallmarks. I sold 3 pairs of these already! So it's popular. Are you trying to tell me it's fake, right? Because there are no other reasons. And if this is the case, then I'll make it all public to show vestiaire collective inability to authenticate simple items. After this threat, I've got my items reviewed again.
With regards to the tag: it's the tag I had from another item actually. But I've seen kinda mismatching tags and items if let's say the pair is from 2012 and old stock from somewhere gets sold in 2014. Rarely but it happens so I thought not a big deal. But earrings themselves are 1000% authentic and in amazing condition. I have plenty of other refused items, all in the condition as I shown here, all with hallmarks, many with tags. Same result.


----------



## jmc3007

SchnukiDeluxe said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your input!
> 
> I already did every thing you recommend and documented every Single thing precisely by taking Screenshots as this will be my proof !
> 
> I informed them about my issue within their demanded time Frame of 72 hours.
> Been in correspondence with them since Sunday.
> Today, I have not received a reply. Hope they transfered thiy case to person responsible for these issues.
> 
> Futhermore, I obtained legal counsel. You know, just in case.
> I'm still hoping Vestiaire will come to their senses. Because this is not the right way to handle this matter!
> 
> Sadly, I am not the only one who has to deal with them regarding such a problem! As there a thousand of bad reviews out there...
> 
> What do you think? Do I have a Chance?
> Or is Vestiaire too stubborn and doesn't care about loosing a Customer?


Hopefully you used PP as payment, you can then file/escalate dispute with PP for refund. Never. Ever. Shop. on any resale platform without using PP as it’s your only means of refund. Good luck.


----------



## SchnukiDeluxe

jmc3007 said:


> Hopefully you used PP as payment, you can then file/escalate dispute with PP for refund. Never. Ever. Shop. on any resale platform without using PP as it’s your only means of refund. Good luck.



Thank you!
Luckily, it all sorted out for me. 
VC came to their senses. 
However, I began to wonder whether their quality Control and authentication Service is useful or you could just demand direct shipping... and save this Service fee

If they're not able to detect faulty items or even recognize fakes as I heard.


----------



## jmc3007

Direct Shipping is available only within the same continent, no international transaction available. VC Q&A is hit or miss like all platforms, buyers have to do their due diligence first. if purchased directly from buyers, you'll have 3 days for inspection, if there's a dispute, you have to raise it with them and send it to their office for 2nd opinion. I imagine it's a long drawn out process, nothing is every quick and easy with them. I almost always pay for inspections cuz in my mind, it minimizes the potential for drama


----------



## Ylesiya

And yet another refusal. Like I don't have anything else to do in my life rather than fight idiots who can't authenticate simple things.
I am just going to leave this here:


----------



## jmc3007

VC just refused my Celine bag for the same reason as above…. Funny thing is I had purchased said item from VC . Can’t be arsed to respond to email or try to prove otherwise cuz that’ll be days that I won’t get back. What can I say, their “authenticators” are as inauthentic as those bag hawkers I find on the streets in Manhattan!


----------



## blackcherry88

Hi everyone,

If you have bought something from Vestiaire Collective recently please take note-

There may be a chance where you have already paid the import duties via VC when you made your purchase, but your local courier still inform you that you have not paid your local taxes/import duties and you are required to follow up before they can dispatch your items to you.

I think this screw-up has been going on for a few months according to my friend’s and my own experiences. 

When this occurs contact VC immediately with a screenshot of your itemized bill from VC which shows that you’ve paid them for the import duties, and the invoice from your local courier demanding you to pay them the import duties. VC will ask you to pay your local courier first so they can dispatch your item to you, then they will refund you via the credit card/payment method you used on VC.

(Do note that some local courier may include something called the “Advance Payment” fee where they charge you for a processing fee as they have paid the import duties on your behalf. Make sure that VC reimburse you for this too as it’s a lapse on their part.)

Always check and make sure you don’t get import-taxed twice! Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Ave1

Hi, I am having a bit of issue with Vestiaire as a buyer and wondered if anyone had experienced similar. Basically, I purchased a Louis Vuitton neonoe a few weeks back, I then had an email saying the seller had confirmed the bag was available and sale accepted. Then a day or so later, got notified the bag shipped, then nothing. I have contacted them via their chat service several times and have been told variously that the seller generated a shipment notice but didn’t actually ship, then they said that they had received the bag, but had some tracking difficulties and a glitch in the system. Now the tracking on VC says my bag is under going checking and authentication but customer service says the warehouse did not receive the bag but that the st are following up with the seller. It’s been over 2 weeks so far, and usually they cancel a sale if the seller hasn’t sent in the bag in 7 days. I really want the bag (if authentic) but I’m definitely getting the runaround. Anyone have a similar issue? Thanks


----------



## Ylesiya

Ave1 said:


> Hi, I am having a bit of issue with Vestiaire as a buyer and wondered if anyone had experienced similar. Basically, I purchased a Louis Vuitton neonoe a few weeks back, I then had an email saying the seller had confirmed the bag was available and sale accepted. Then a day or so later, got notified the bag shipped, then nothing. I have contacted them via their chat service several times and have been told variously that the seller generated a shipment notice but didn’t actually ship, then they said that they had received the bag, but had some tracking difficulties and a glitch in the system. Now the tracking on VC says my bag is under going checking and authentication but customer service says the warehouse did not receive the bag but that the st are following up with the seller. It’s been over 2 weeks so far, and usually they cancel a sale if the seller hasn’t sent in the bag in 7 days. I really want the bag (if authentic) but I’m definitely getting the runaround. Anyone have a similar issue? Thanks



I haven't been in such situation. Are you in the USA? Sometimes this glitch happens with the Vestiaire US for the FedEx labels: the item is displayed as shipped in the system while it is actually not. For the future: if you are using the phone application, you can see the actual tracking number and see how the item is progressing. I just bought something of VC myself and can see how my item is moving from the seller to the warehouse. Strangely, I can't see this through the website while using the desktop. This is just in case for the future to avoid any confusion: if the seller did not ship the item, you would have seen from the tracking that it has never been picked up. 
In any case I would recommend to keep writing to them until they give you a clear answer on whether they have the bag or not - this is the defining point on what to do next. If they say they do not have the bag, demand to cancel the sale. I think any further discussions or prolongation of this situation will only result in you not having your money back for longer time.
If they have the bag, then there is no problem I guess, but it does not look this way.


----------



## Ave1

Ylesiya said:


> I haven't been in such situation. Are you in the USA? Sometimes this glitch happens with the Vestiaire US for the FedEx labels: the item is displayed as shipped in the system while it is actually not. For the future: if you are using the phone application, you can see the actual tracking number and see how the item is progressing. I just bought something of VC myself and can see how my item is moving from the seller to the warehouse. Strangely, I can't see this through the website while using the desktop. This is just in case for the future to avoid any confusion: if the seller did not ship the item, you would have seen from the tracking that it has never been picked up.
> In any case I would recommend to keep writing to them until they give you a clear answer on whether they have the bag or not - this is the defining point on what to do next. If they say they do not have the bag, demand to cancel the sale. I think any further discussions or prolongation of this situation will only result in you not having your money back for longer time.
> If they have the bag, then there is no problem I guess, but it does not look this way.


Thanks for the response. The seller is in US but I’m not. VC tracking on the orders page say the item is being assessed, but customer service keep giving different answers- one said they have it, another,  that it hasn’t been shipped and another hasn’t a clue at all  seller is not responding to any messages or comments. The fed ex tracking number doesn’t appear to work at all either  All round, disappointing


----------



## Ylesiya

Ave1 said:


> Thanks for the response. The seller is in US but I’m not. VC tracking on the orders page say the item is being assessed, but customer service keep giving different answers- one said they have it, another,  that it hasn’t been shipped and another hasn’t a clue at all  seller is not responding to any messages or comments. The fed ex tracking number doesn’t appear to work at all either  All round, disappointing



That explains it. In the USA, if you download the label quickly, sometimes the item starts to be shown as shipped in VC system without actually being shipped - I encountered this glitch before. So based on what you are saying, it seems like VC does not have the bag. As I said, keep writing every day demanding to let you know whether they physically have the bag or not and cancelling the sale if it was never received. You can also use the phrase "escalate to the expert team as it has been 2-3 weeks since item was purchased". The default customer support is quite stupid and useless, you need to get it escalated to people who actually have a brain.


----------



## Gabs007

Has anybody gotten the email to confirm the item availability but when you try to do so, the link sends you to Vestiaire chat, just rang a friend quite a bit away, same issue, seems the IT department has messed up again and trying to talk to their customer service is an experience....


----------



## Gabs007

Ave1 said:


> Hi, I am having a bit of issue with Vestiaire as a buyer and wondered if anyone had experienced similar. Basically, I purchased a Louis Vuitton neonoe a few weeks back, I then had an email saying the seller had confirmed the bag was available and sale accepted. Then a day or so later, got notified the bag shipped, then nothing. I have contacted them via their chat service several times and have been told variously that the seller generated a shipment notice but didn’t actually ship, then they said that they had received the bag, but had some tracking difficulties and a glitch in the system. Now the tracking on VC says my bag is under going checking and authentication but customer service says the warehouse did not receive the bag but that the st are following up with the seller. It’s been over 2 weeks so far, and usually they cancel a sale if the seller hasn’t sent in the bag in 7 days. I really want the bag (if authentic) but I’m definitely getting the runaround. Anyone have a similar issue? Thanks



Actually they scan when they receive, so if that updates, they should have it


----------



## Gabs007

TrishN said:


> What did they refuse? Can you post pictures?  I fail to understand why such a big company can't put in some effort to recruit competent and knowledgeable authenticators. It's just sad.
> VC's technique of authentication is asking for receipts, because that's truly the most foolproof way of authentication



I think they are changing the teams a lot, I had the same issue with an item I pulled and relisted as I wanted to describe it a bit better, plus their software is really really awful. Sometimes the issues then disappear but for a while they accused everybody for taking pictures from the internet. It's really absurd sometimes.

Btw their direct shipping, please take pictures of your items before you ship with the shipping label, I had somebody with buyer's remorse making absurd claims about a zipper of a bag being broken, luckily I had pictures from all angles and one where I showed the inside before I shipped (wanted to make sure the hologram is visible and number so nobody could do a switch), so it was clear that the zipper works just fine and it was well packed.


----------



## Gabs007

I am about to lose the will to live, tried again with their "customer service" telling them the link doesn't work and on the webpage there is no option to extend availability, the experience was something else, if I can go to www.vestiairecollective.com - I am on their website, in their help chat. Have I used a computer to log? No, I am doing it telepathically.... Then the usual oh clear cookies and cache, oh ffs, the link doesn't work and I always clear cookies and cache but them sending a link that only works in the App and not on the website, it has nothing to do with cookies.

Oh I just noticed she is glad to "assit" well, it wasn't much assistance so assit is possibly not even a spelling mistake....


----------



## Gabs007

Oh dear... I tried to email them, the reply was amazing, so they give me the wrong link (and according to another forum at least 50 others) then suggest I open the site, then click on the link and the link will then point to the right location and open a pop-up... I did try that before and it didn't work, I tried it again and it didn't work (I knew that because a link that points to the wrong landing will not change by magic), I told them I am not using the App because when I did, it crashed my phone, I hadn't backed it up (my mistake) and lot a ton of contacts. Their App is so cobbled together and prone to crash... Apparently their technical department is a couple of kids playing computer games, actually that is unfair to kids


----------



## Gabs007

I am dying here, I sent them the screen shot they requested 5 times, some trained monkey keeps asking me to send the screen shot of the problem... In reply to me sending them the screen shot


----------



## Greenredapple

The same thing happened to be. I got an email telling me that some of my items will be delisted. I clicked the link and I was directed to their home page.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> The same thing happened to be. I got an email telling me that some of my items will be delisted. I clicked the link and I was directed to their home page.



They are telling me nobody else has that problem, despite having now seen about 10 similar complains on another site. Try and contact them, apparently one woman had luck and they manually extended, but the rest of their "customer service" seem to be as clueless as their technical department. I don't want to d/l the App again, as last time it crashed I lost so much data and time as everything had to be reinstalled. Plus to use an App, I have to trust the service, the way their customer service is, not really. I like buying there, but seriously, their technology seems to be cheap slap dap, and the customer service, possibly underpaid people somewhere in a development country (usually with rudimentary English and their French often isn't much better) have no idea and are not interested.


----------



## Gabs007

OK, I think I am in another reality now, 2 messages within minutes of each other, contradicting each other...

What on earth is going on with VC??????

1st message, system error, not a problem, items will remain available, 2nd message copy and paste, no error on their end? WTF????? The messages are 6 minutes apart from each other


----------



## Gabs007

New mail, and the same solution that can't work, the one where hubby hooted with laughter

Gosh, they really must be paying peanuts, this is beyond absurd, I think VC is on it's last legs


----------



## Ylesiya

Just adding to the absurd happening at Vestiaire Collective: just recently 5(!) of my authentic items were refused as "Unfortunately, when applying the specific criteria determined by Vestiaire Collective, it was not possible to confirm the authenticity of the item."
FFS, one of the items I personally bought at Chanel last month! It is a brand new full set with everything the store gives including the original receipt, bank transaction receipt, all with my particulars and item serial number which I have provided to them! Not even mentioning about 15 super clear detailed photos of the item and still - they can't confirm authenticity.
I think they are making them somewhat like internet meme with this total disability to do anything whatsoever.


----------



## Ylesiya

Aboved said:


> Are there any good experiences to be shared? Really curious!



I just bought something from them that I was looking for for quite some time.
Finally it appeared on Vestiaire at a reasonable price, seller accepted my offer and I also used discount code they gave me, so the final price, even including taxes and shipping, was quite pleasant - definitely better than any other in the market, so I decided to just go ahead. It took quite some time for the seller to ship the item and for VC to ship it to me as well. 
Item arrived in perfect condition, even better than was shown in the photos on the website. Of course I inspected it very thoroughly and I would never buy something I can't authenticate independently on my own. But everything was good.
The only thing which stroke me was how easy it was to remove their tag that they put on the item without damaging it. In theory I could wear this item for some time and then just return it with the tag attached back without any signs of it being removed.
I think there is so much room for abuse given this fact that it puts sellers at a great risk, especially professional sellers who have to accept returns within 2 weeks.


----------



## Greenredapple

Aboved said:


> Are there any good experiences to be shared? Really curious!


 
I have had positive experiences as a buyer. Not so much as a seller...


----------



## LilMissCutie

What carriers does VC use? I’m in the U.S. - hoping they ship by fedex or DHL


----------



## nicole0612

LilMissCutie said:


> What carriers does VC use? I’m in the U.S. - hoping they ship by fedex or DHL


Both actually. I am also in the USA.


----------



## jacyh

Just had a horrible experience as a seller. They dropped my prices without informing me!! I don’t even know how that could happen. I contacted customer service and they were absolutely clueless too!


----------



## Ylesiya

jacyh said:


> Just had a horrible experience as a seller. They dropped my prices without informing me!! I don’t even know how that could happen. I contacted customer service and they were absolutely clueless too!



Did you notice that accidentally or you had a notification?


----------



## Passerine123

I looked at several bags on VC and was shocked at the prices. They were charging more than I paid for bags brand new at the store years ago -- and these were bags that did not typically increase in value. Their prices for Hermes bags were among the highest I'd ever seen. Before buying anything on VC, I would do a bit of comparison shopping at a site like Labellov.


----------



## Ylesiya

Passerine123 said:


> I looked at several bags on VC and was shocked at the prices. They were charging more than I paid for bags brand new at the store years ago -- and these were bags that did not typically increase in value. Their prices for Hermes bags were among the highest I'd ever seen. Before buying anything on VC, I would do a bit of comparison shopping at a site like Labellov.



Hi there, I am not sure which bags these were exactly but with Vestiare the trick is the following: in most cases (unless you are filtering your items for sale as "buy it now" or "offers allowed" but this is very time consuming) the buyers are allowed to make offers and it has to be something like min 70% of the price or even less (I don't remember exactly). So for higher value items you can easily get an offers few thousands less than you stated, even if the price is reasonable.

Basically whenever you list something, you have to account for this sort of bargaining. Even if you list at a good resale price, you will have a flooding of low ballers sending you ridiculously low offers. I listed a necklace recently at a very attractive price and apparently it is a highly sought after item, so it was a very sweet deal already. My phone was exploding with very low offers for this necklace. It got sold just right now close to my asking price but I kinda understand why people list items at higher prices - this is for the offers to start at a reasonable resale price in most cases.


----------



## jacyh

Ylesiya said:


> Did you notice that accidentally or you had a notification?



I just noticed it accidentally, because suddenly so many folks were sending me direct messages and I had to check the app. That’s when I saw they dropped the prices of all my items by 20%.


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi All,
I wanted to share my experience which I think is beyond all possible limits. 
Please all do very careful with Vestiaire Collective as what is going on over there is absolutely not acceptable.

I have been writing here a lot that I had issues with my items being refused but typically I was able to resolve these after some hassling with customer support and making someone more senior to look at my items. They were all placed online after a few email exchanges and real people checking my items.

My understanding is that it is either AI or someone junior who is reviewing the items at the initial check. So my strategy was to make them "escalate to the expert team" in order for them to actually look at the items and see that they are authentic.

From my last upload, 6 items were refused as Vestiaire Collective "could not determine authenticity".
Fine, I am writing to the customer support, it is escalated to the "expert".

Here is the response of the CS and "expert":



Here is the hallmark for the item 16578120:



I always doubt myself in case I missed out on something and who knows, maybe I overlooked something in some items but all items are common models which authenticity is so obvious to me.
The most bizarre issue here that these earrings above were just serviced by Chanel Singapore. Not just serviced, but I dropped them off and collected them personally and I paid for the servicing with my own card. 
I have provided super clear photos of the earrings and photos of BOTH receipts: collection slip and receipt with payment of 65 SGD, my details, my signatures, item model number on it etc. Even this pic of the slip I took IN CHANEL ITSELF while collecting. Everything was provided.



I will share hallmarks for few other items just to show what I am talking about:








The reason I am writing this all here is that there was an actual person from the "expert" team (not the customer support folk who can't even speak English) who actually looked at the items and concluded all of them are fake. Despite hallmarks, super clear photos and documents provided.

This clearly shows not even the level of expertise but its total and absolute absence, stupidity, zero knowledge of the brand and lack of skills to do some research. This is all despite the fact that the items are pretty basic, these are not some rare vintage unknown models - no, there is nothing really special about them. 

Still, Vestiaire Collective is unable to recognise authentic pieces despite being provided with the sufficient information to do so.
I really wanted to make this public for everyone's awareness. Despite the fact that everyone knows that they do pass fakes but pointing their dirty stupid fingers at authentic items, calling them fakes and placing themselves ABOVE THE ORIGINAL BRAND in terms of expertise - this is not a viable business model.

With the absence of the brand knowledge, I believe they have no right to do any sort of authentication service if the skill literally does not exist. I will also be reaching out to Chanel representatives to raise concerns over Vestiaire Collective selling and "authenticating" Chanel products without any capabilities to do so.


----------



## onneparle

Does anyone have tricks or tips of spotting fakes on Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing on some Celine stuff but all these experiences are making me question the authenticity.


----------



## Ylesiya

onneparle said:


> Does anyone have tricks or tips of spotting fakes on Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing on some Celine stuff but all these experiences are making me question the authenticity.



To spot fakes, you have to have extensive experience with the particular brand and its goods, unless it's a really badly made fake. I really doubt someone can write you an extensive user manual here for some Celine stuff.


----------



## Bethanymoore

onneparle said:


> Does anyone have tricks or tips of spotting fakes on Vestiaire Collective? I'm eyeing on some Celine stuff but all these experiences are making me question the authenticity.


A corrupt business :bought 2 pair of shoes, paid their auth fees but got 2 wrong shoes. VC forced me to pay both return shipping costs, after returning the 2 shoes in one package, they claim only 1 pair was received then weeks of arguing VC asking for handwritten docs, auto respnses etc. they refuse to refund and said to deal with it through my bank. Dont trust the 5 star fake reviews.








						Vestiaire Collective is rated "Average" with 3.4 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with Vestiaire Collective's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 23,177 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com


----------



## starrysky7

I think VC is very hit and miss, I bought a Miu Miu t-shirt recently that I had seen years ago, I got it for about 88 euros on Vestiaire and it is basically new. It cost 3xx before, these type of purchases are fun but I know there are problems with VC.


----------



## starrysky7

Does anyone happen to have a coupon code? Preferably 10% off. TIA


----------



## 07Daisy91

I put some items for sale on VC. I took them down a couple of days later. The platform takes a rather big cut, so when I listed my items at about 50% off the price I paid, I would be left with pennies.

I only bought one item, it was a 3.1 Philip Lim bag. Since it's not a recognisable, high-end brand, I think it's less likely to be fake. I've heard some horror stories from VC customers. I will not be buying anything from the popular brands from there. I have no experience with designer brands, so I don't know what to look out for. And apparently there are tons of fakes for sale there.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I have literally zero traffic on my profile due to brexit its ridiculous how things changed. pre Brexit I was selling an item every 2 weeks, now months have passed and nada!


----------



## Ylesiya

Consumer2much said:


> I have literally zero traffic on my profile due to brexit its ridiculous how things changed. pre Brexit I was selling an item every 2 weeks, now months have passed and nada!



I also have low traffic and almost no sales. I used to ship like 3 times a week and receiving tons of offers, so it is not due to my geographical location. Also used to at least have my stuff liked a lot but right now it is very quiet with only occasional likes here and there despite me having more interesting things than I had before.

My thinking is just people no longer trust Vestiaire and no longer want to buy anything there.
Adding a comment about fakes: yes, there are tons of them there. I am watching a fake butterfly VCA necklace these days, whether anyone would buy it. It is so obviously fake but their "experts" performed "careful examination" and let it online. Duh.

Also Vestiaire seemed to implement some sort of emails begging you to drop the prices, offering discounts etc... Not a good sign. I am getting annoyed with these emails asking me to drop drop drop prices. Are they really desperate?


----------



## mellecyn

Ylesiya said:


> I also have low traffic and almost no sales. I used to ship like 3 times a week and receiving tons of offers, so it is not due to my geographical location. Also used to at least have my stuff liked a lot but right now it is very quiet with only occasional likes here and there despite me having more interesting things than I had before.
> 
> My thinking is just people no longer trust Vestiaire and no longer want to buy anything there.
> Adding a comment about fakes: yes, there are tons of them there. I am watching a fake butterfly VCA necklace these days, whether anyone would buy it. It is so obviously fake but their "experts" performed "careful examination" and let it online. Duh.
> 
> Also Vestiaire seemed to implement some sort of emails begging you to drop the prices, offering discounts etc... Not a good sign. I am getting annoyed with these emails asking me to drop drop drop prices. Are they really desperate?


They are doing the same for the buyers, bombarding me with special offers, with sellers willing to go as low as X amount...
Anyways, unless I seek a vintage/old piece, or something that is not so popular either brand wise, or a few years old, I NEVER find any deal on VC. 
The classic items I´m looking for are never an interesting deal and now I understand, if I buy second hand I expect to pay half price of the new, not just 50€ less. (unless it´s a rare piece).Being in a small country we dont have depop or vinted or others, and while I used to sell quite a lot on the local listings, I dont anymore so IDK whats going on. I put less than half price for a new pair of Chloé Woody slides and only got an offer at half...My other branded stuff I sell them at 1/10-1/5 of new price if online...(Ganni, Isabel Marant..).
When its IRL people are willing to spend a lot more, like I sell at 1/3.
I was looking for a Toteme blazer, it never comes online too popular. Toteme leggings, only saw some that were slightly discounted.
And yeah, living in the most highly taxed eu country I can´t shop outside EU, so sorry UK....  Taxes would equal price of item.


----------



## caannie

I recently purchased an item on the Vestiaire Collective site. The item was being sold by Rebag. I have purchased directly from the Rebag site in the past, but on Vestiaire the item was the same price as on rebag.com with free shipping and Vestiaire had a $50 coupon. 

Rebag is listed as a professional seller on the Vestiaire site, which means the item is supposedly returnable. I received it today and it was smaller than I expected so I'm attempting to return it. But when I went to my orders the return button is not showing up. I emailed Vestiaire but I haven't heard anything back yet. According to their terms items can be returned to professional sellers so I don't know why I don't have a return button. Does anybody have experience with them?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ylesiya said:


> I also have low traffic and almost no sales. I used to ship like 3 times a week and receiving tons of offers, so it is not due to my geographical location. Also used to at least have my stuff liked a lot but right now it is very quiet with only occasional likes here and there despite me having more interesting things than I had before.
> 
> My thinking is just people no longer trust Vestiaire and no longer want to buy anything there.
> Adding a comment about fakes: yes, there are tons of them there. I am watching a fake butterfly VCA necklace these days, whether anyone would buy it. It is so obviously fake but their "experts" performed "careful examination" and let it online. Duh.
> 
> Also Vestiaire seemed to implement some sort of emails begging you to drop the prices, offering discounts etc... Not a good sign. I am getting annoyed with these emails asking me to drop drop drop prices. Are they really desperate?



I wonder if VC is also using bot accounts to fake interest in our items. During the weekends I regularly get offers from profiles without avatars and 0 items sold/to sell. They make one offer and disappear.


----------



## Greenredapple

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I wonder if VC is also using bot accounts to fake interest in our items. During the weekends I regularly get offers from profiles without avatars and 0 items sold/to sell. They make one offer and disappear.



This is something i have been wondering about. It seems like my listings generate likes and are added to wish list of new accounts. I had three offers for a pair of shoes, but people kept offering 70% of the asking price.


----------



## Ylesiya

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I wonder if VC is also using bot accounts to fake interest in our items. During the weekends I regularly get offers from profiles without avatars and 0 items sold/to sell. They make one offer and disappear.



This is my feeling as well. Just one lazy low ball offer and nothing else. Very small amount of likes.
I still remember the time when I used to get an SMS whenever I got a new offer. I even checked my phone's history out of curiosity and situation was very different.
I would think that people just buy less due to COVID but even in that case I think at least my stuff would have been liked a lot because everyone still loves to browse even if you can't afford it.
So still my best guess is that just no one trusts VC anymore and no one wants to buy off it.
I would have never bought anything from them that I can't authenticate myself.


----------



## torontosarah

I have only purchased twice from VC and both times there were issues. First was a wrong colour, second a strap was missing. I did find customer service responsive. The first purchase issue was handled to my satisfaction and the second was not. However, they did offer me the option to return both items for a refund. Good luck!


----------



## caannie

torontosarah said:


> I have only purchased twice from VC and both times there were issues. First was a wrong colour, second a strap was missing. I did find customer service responsive. The first purchase issue was handled to my satisfaction and the second was not. However, they did offer me the option to return both items for a refund. Good luck!


Thank! I've purchased three things through their website. The first item I knew wasn't returnable and I was prepared for whatever I got because it was a bargain. The other two were from a professional seller and I was expecting an easy return if there was an issue with either item. But the return system wasn't as easy as they made it sound in their FAQs. I had to contact them through email to get the return started, not at all like it was supposed to work. But it does appear I'm going to get a refund.


----------



## mellecyn

Price : Do you only use the "make an offer" button, or do you sometimes message the seller to discuss prices/make an offer?


----------



## caannie

Neither. I've just paid the price listed.


----------



## caannie

For 3 days now Vestiaire has been giving me a lot of lip service about how my PayPal refund will process in 24 hours. I keep emailing them once a day and asking where my refund is and they keep telling me 24 hours. It's been 72 hours. Now they're saying they have to "redo" it. I would not recommend this site to anyone that thinks they might have to return something, ever.


----------



## mellecyn

caannie said:


> Neither. I've just paid the price listed.


I have paid the price listed in the past when it was fair. But when the price listed is too high...


----------



## caannie

My refund has been processed, finally.

The only way to contact a person at Vestiaire is by email. I was told every day that I would have my PayPal refund in "24 hours." I was told this by two different people over the course of 6 days. I would only recommend dealing with Vestiaire if you are certain you won't be returning the item.


----------



## chiaoapple

Ylesiya said:


> Just adding to the absurd happening at Vestiaire Collective: just recently 5(!) of my authentic items were refused as "Unfortunately, when applying the specific criteria determined by Vestiaire Collective, it was not possible to confirm the authenticity of the item."
> FFS, one of the items I personally bought at Chanel last month! It is a brand new full set with everything the store gives including the original receipt, bank transaction receipt, all with my particulars and item serial number which I have provided to them! Not even mentioning about 15 super clear detailed photos of the item and still - they can't confirm authenticity.
> I think they are making them somewhat like internet meme with this total disability to do anything whatsoever.


Hi, do you know where I can find the reason why an item is refused? I have recently had three items (authentic, quite good condition) refused and I cannot see why! Very frustrating… Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, do you know where I can find the reason why an item is refused? I have recently had three items (authentic, quite good condition) refused and I cannot see why! Very frustrating… Thank you!


Hi, can you share more about the items: brand, item type etc. Feel free to DM me if you don’t want to share too much here. Sometimes it just takes a second try with new photos and they will accept it. (This is a lot of work!). Sometimes a certain item or material type is prohibited for strange reasons, and not consistently. If you use a photo from the internet or a screenshot, sometimes they will reject it. If you show personal details in a photo, sometimes they will reject it as well. I can probably help; I have a love-hate relationship selling on VC. It is safe, but it takes so much time to list items and get all photos approved!


----------



## Ylesiya

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, do you know where I can find the reason why an item is refused? I have recently had three items (authentic, quite good condition) refused and I cannot see why! Very frustrating… Thank you!



When they refuse the item, they send you an email. In this email, there is an explanation why the item was refused. Typically it is because they are "unable to determine authenticity of the item by applying specific criteria" and other BS.
My guess sometimes it is AI which refuses the items rather than actual person. 
@nicole0612 is partially right: they will not accept stock photos, screenshots etc. But in my case my photos are normally perfect and way way better than other listings that I see: all original pics of the items, super detailed from all the angles, all stamps and hallmarks shown together with the packaging, no personal details etc. And still they are "unable to determine authenticity". Sometimes it even happened for the items with the receipts which were provided in "proof of origin" section. And when I contacted them, they said they don't see it in the system while I am dead sure I uploaded everything.

Anyway, Vestiaire has been really quiet for me, don't know why exactly.


----------



## Greenredapple

It has been quiet for me too.

I recently delisted a fairly liked item from the sale. On top of that I have refused multiple offers and did not comply to vestiaire's suggestion to lower my prices. Soon after the likes were decreased and the items visibility suffered. I am fairly certain that the algorithm punishes you.

Speaking of bots. I have had multiple frustrating interactions with new accounts without avatars contacting me via chat asking me about the same item and offering the same price. Some disappeared after accepting an offer. Total waste of time and i suspect that these fake accounts fake engagement and try to pressure you into lowering your prices.


----------



## shazzy99

I have only sold on the site so far, nothing purchased. I have to say that recently I had quick replies to a problem and they sorted out without issue. I was surprised as have read some not so good things. I direct shipped a sold item and the courier didn’t scan the barcode, so I had no way to track it. Even though I marked the item as sent, I got a message about a week later saying I’m outside the shipping window, so sale was cancelled. After numerous contacts with the courier, who had no answers for me for about 3 weeks, I emailed Vestiaire to explain what had happened and they paid me in about a week. I don’t know if they managed to locate it or maybe it had actually been delivered to the buyer, but I was happy they sorted and paid me.


----------



## Gabs007

I think they totally outsourced things, the customer help is more or less a joke, in the UK you still can't buy or sell sunglasses, a glitch in the system that exists since 01.01.21, after 8 months and them claiming "they work on the issue" still the same problem. Items get refused willy nilly, I tried to relist a few items as their software translates everything into French and then from French into the language of the person looking at the item, so I decided to keep the description as simple as possible as stuff like "the dress has silver highlights" came up with "there is money that shines on the dress", used the same pictures I still had on the computer, all labels shown clearly, apparently AI or freakazoid couldn't determine the authenticity. The odd thing is, I did that with 5 dresses, 4 went through one not, so I think it is not AI but somebody on a power trip, because it seems to happen periodically and especially on weekends.

Their tracking is horrendous, in the UK they now even use Hermes deliveries, a notoriously bad service, even with UPS there are issues that often they don't record the delivery, or if somebody has it delivered to a UPS depot shop (usually small supermarkets) and from there then to his home, tracking on UPS works, but not on VC. So you have to contact them and they insist to email the buyer, if the buyer doesn't respond you don't get paid, even if tracking shows that it was delivered to the house, if you insist they escalate the issue, you eventually get paid (took me 2 months) but it doesn't count as a sale on your profile.

The direct shipping is more than scary, had a really odd experience, sold a bag, not even for much as I wanted to get rid of it (one of the "What was I thinking when I bought it" items) with the protective coverings still over the zip tab and the handles, where it was going, know that part of London and let's say I wouldn't want to walk there after dark, so I had a funny feeling and took lots of pictures with the time stamp and the address label, just sort of an odd gut feeling. Lo and behold, buyer claimed it was damaged and black hairs all over (well, odd that I am blonde and the bag had not once been used) supplied customer service with all the pictures, they agreed with me, weeks later I am told I am getting my bag back as the buyer raised an issue regarding non conform, so now I have a damaged bag, I guess buyer had buyer's remorse.... What got me was that they clearly said in chat that the pictures are clear, yes the bag was fine when sent... They are totally inconsistent and don't keep their word. A friend of mine lost a pair of Jimmy Choo's because the buyer claimed she got a no name brand, and despite her snapping a mobile picture of the item in the box before sending, VC doesn't seem to care, she got a pair of no name shoes sent back. It totally worries me, there seems to be ZERO seller protection.

And don't even get me started on the "Your item hasn't sold in 5 days, time to drop the price" - seriously? I list items that have been barely worn for about 1/3rd to 1/5th of what I paid for them, sometimes less and switch off offers as that is a waste of time, you get people haggling for ages, wasting time and then disappearing, that way, it is a fair price, they can take it or leave it. Of course you still get the usual crazy chat message that they would take it for a ridiculous price (usually as much as a pair of unbranded flipflops costs).

For a while the peeping toms seem to have disappeared, but thanks to the chat feature they are back, somebody with a blank profile, asking me to put on a dress or shoes and pose in a certain way? Not going to happen! I put the item on a dummy that I bought for especially that purpose, you see how it falls, I am certainly not going to bend over to show how much of the mini skirt covers my bum, or lean forward so they can see how much the cleavage reveals...

I think the problem with Vestiaire is that everything is oursourced, they possibly went with the cheapest agency, the people working there are not trained, have no experience and really don't feel a connection to the company. For a while they really had high end labels, now it seems more High Street than high end and it attracts the Primark shoppers who want high end for Primark sales prices.

As for the app, they really try to push you to use that one, I flatly refuse, because you basically hand them over all your data, and they can track you. Might be coincidence but several people who used the app increased a much higher value of cold calls, advertising, etc especially targeted to whichever brand shops they visited. I am not prepared to hand that information over to a company that has the reliability and the issues of VC.


----------



## Gabs007

07Daisy91 said:


> I put some items for sale on VC. I took them down a couple of days later. The platform takes a rather big cut, so when I listed my items at about 50% off the price I paid, I would be left with pennies.
> 
> I only bought one item, it was a 3.1 Philip Lim bag. Since it's not a recognisable, high-end brand, I think it's less likely to be fake. I've heard some horror stories from VC customers. I will not be buying anything from the popular brands from there. I have no experience with designer brands, so I don't know what to look out for. And apparently there are tons of fakes for sale there.



To be honest, I usually list items for about 1/3rd of what I paid for them, often a lot less, and they are current. It's more about recycling than actually making money, or getting some of the money back you paid for an item, unless it is very rare, like a limited edition. I switched offers off and put the items up for the cheapest price I am willing to accept, if they don't go, I rather give them to charity than some of their new clientel they have, who seem to be more bargain basement and want high end items for the price of cheap mass manufactured rubbish. It doesn't stop them from hassling me in chat, I usually tell them this is my best price, it is take it or leave it and then close the chat as a lot of them get quite abusive. After several years on VC, I am still puzzled about people who believe they can buy a Gucci belt or Valentino shoes for 20 and think you should be delighted about their gracious offer.

I only buy brands on VC that I can authenticate myself and then pay via PP with a credit card, so I have the full protection (in case PP messes me about, I go to my CC company), when in doubt I get it authenticated by an independent 3rd party, as I rather spend a bit more for peace of mind than several hundred on a fake and I really don't trust the VC authentication. Personally I like it for items I used to have and they are staples, but got a bit worn. Another thing where I like them is quality jeans, if I have a jeans that fits perfectly, I tend to buy a 2nd one on VC usually for a lot less.

There are a few fake items online, true, but in general, I don't think it is too bad. What I would do before buying an item you are not familiar with but like, is to go to a shop, look at it, have a chat with the SA, read up online, but touching the real thing will tell you a lot about it. Branding even within the brands often changes, so that can be confusing, but most brands now have serial numbers that you can easily check online. I honestly don't mind the odd 2nd hand item, provided it is in a good, clean condition, but I'm really not willing to pay the same I get new, where I get all the trimming with it (the store experience, nicely wrapped, choice of items, etc). If somebody bought a pair of shoes, then never wore it or wore it once and sells it on, I would possibly pay half the price, if I know the brand well enough to know they will fit me.


----------



## Luv n bags

Gabs007 said:


> I think they totally outsourced things, the customer help is more or less a joke, in the UK you still can't buy or sell sunglasses, a glitch in the system that exists since 01.01.21, after 8 months and them claiming "they work on the issue" still the same problem. Items get refused willy nilly, I tried to relist a few items as their software translates everything into French and then from French into the language of the person looking at the item, so I decided to keep the description as simple as possible as stuff like "the dress has silver highlights" came up with "there is money that shines on the dress", used the same pictures I still had on the computer, all labels shown clearly, apparently AI or freakazoid couldn't determine the authenticity. The odd thing is, I did that with 5 dresses, 4 went through one not, so I think it is not AI but somebody on a power trip, because it seems to happen periodically and especially on weekends.
> 
> Their tracking is horrendous, in the UK they now even use Hermes deliveries, a notoriously bad service, even with UPS there are issues that often they don't record the delivery, or if somebody has it delivered to a UPS depot shop (usually small supermarkets) and from there then to his home, tracking on UPS works, but not on VC. So you have to contact them and they insist to email the buyer, if the buyer doesn't respond you don't get paid, even if tracking shows that it was delivered to the house, if you insist they escalate the issue, you eventually get paid (took me 2 months) but it doesn't count as a sale on your profile.
> 
> The direct shipping is more than scary, had a really odd experience, sold a bag, not even for much as I wanted to get rid of it (one of the "What was I thinking when I bought it" items) with the protective coverings still over the zip tab and the handles, where it was going, know that part of London and let's say I wouldn't want to walk there after dark, so I had a funny feeling and took lots of pictures with the time stamp and the address label, just sort of an odd gut feeling. Lo and behold, buyer claimed it was damaged and black hairs all over (well, odd that I am blonde and the bag had not once been used) supplied customer service with all the pictures, they agreed with me, weeks later I am told I am getting my bag back as the buyer raised an issue regarding non conform, so now I have a damaged bag, I guess buyer had buyer's remorse.... What got me was that they clearly said in chat that the pictures are clear, yes the bag was fine when sent... They are totally inconsistent and don't keep their word. A friend of mine lost a pair of Jimmy Choo's because the buyer claimed she got a no name brand, and despite her snapping a mobile picture of the item in the box before sending, VC doesn't seem to care, she got a pair of no name shoes sent back. It totally worries me, there seems to be ZERO seller protection.
> 
> And don't even get me started on the "Your item hasn't sold in 5 days, time to drop the price" - seriously? I list items that have been barely worn for about 1/3rd to 1/5th of what I paid for them, sometimes less and switch off offers as that is a waste of time, you get people haggling for ages, wasting time and then disappearing, that way, it is a fair price, they can take it or leave it. Of course you still get the usual crazy chat message that they would take it for a ridiculous price (usually as much as a pair of unbranded flipflops costs).
> 
> For a while the peeping toms seem to have disappeared, but thanks to the chat feature they are back, somebody with a blank profile, asking me to put on a dress or shoes and pose in a certain way? Not going to happen! I put the item on a dummy that I bought for especially that purpose, you see how it falls, I am certainly not going to bend over to show how much of the mini skirt covers my bum, or lean forward so they can see how much the cleavage reveals...
> 
> I think the problem with Vestiaire is that everything is oursourced, they possibly went with the cheapest agency, the people working there are not trained, have no experience and really don't feel a connection to the company. For a while they really had high end labels, now it seems more High Street than high end and it attracts the Primark shoppers who want high end for Primark sales prices.
> 
> As for the app, they really try to push you to use that one, I flatly refuse, because you basically hand them over all your data, and they can track you. Might be coincidence but several people who used the app increased a much higher value of cold calls, advertising, etc especially targeted to whichever brand shops they visited. I am not prepared to hand that information over to a company that has the reliability and the issues of VC.


I didn’t know you can turn off the make an offer feature.  Running to do this now!


----------



## Gabs007

Luv n bags said:


> I didn’t know you can turn off the make an offer feature.  Running to do this now!



When I found out, it was such a relief, seriously, all the kids or nuisances who send you ridiculous offers.... Some of them might still hassle you in chat but it is a lot less.

Go to the setting Account, then Item On Sale, there is a button My Offers - Settings, there you can switch off offers for some or all of your items, it does tone down the noise a lot. Tbh since I did it, I can list for a reasonably low price, and then just send when it's sold


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know how to send an offer to everyone who has favorited your item? I receive these offers, but don’t know how to send them. I know how to send an offer from a recent notification on my feed that someone likes the item, but not for likes from farther back than my feed goes. I have received offers for items I liked weeks ago, so there must be a way. Thank you.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know how to send an offer to everyone who has favorited your item? I receive these offers, but don’t know how to send them. I know how to send an offer from a recent notification on my feed that someone likes the item, but not for likes from farther back than my feed goes. I have received offers for items I liked weeks ago, so there must be a way. Thank you.



I have no idea, but then I don't use the app for various reasons, as I said before, listing an item for the lowest price I am willing to part with it and then leaving it as that has yielded the best results for me, serious buyers know it is a good deal, the chancers never buy anyway at a semi reasonable price


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I have no idea, but then I don't use the app for various reasons, as I said before, listing an item for the lowest price I am willing to part with it and then leaving it as that has yielded the best results for me, serious buyers know it is a good deal, the chancers never buy anyway at a semi reasonable price


Thank you. I just have two versions of the same item listed, one with an additional chain and one without. I have a buyer who is offering a price for one of them that I would accept for the other, so I thought I would send an offer if possible. It’s not a big deal, as you say, if you wait a month or two everything sells at a good price.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I just have two versions of the same item listed, one with an additional chain and one without. I have a buyer who is offering a price for one of them that I would accept for the other, so I thought I would send an offer if possible. It’s not a big deal, as you say, if you wait a month or two everything sells at a good price.



I wouldn't say a good price, but at least not a total rip off price, no matter how much VC spams you to lower the price, I had a suggestion to lower the price of Hermes sandals t 50 for a quick sale, in all honesty, I would rather put them on a bonfire


----------



## fanki1983

What is normally shipping cost of a bag? e.g if I live in Australia and the seller is in Italy?  Its a light weight BV leather tote bag.  
For AU customs I believe anything under $1000 AUD is duty free.  So in this case the bag is less than $1000, I wont get charged on duties yeah?  I mean VC would put the selling price on the label so the customs is aware?

Is the shipping cheaper for seller that is in same country as me?


----------



## this_is_rj

fanki1983 said:


> What is normally shipping cost of a bag? e.g if I live in Australia and the seller is in Italy?  Its a light weight BV leather tote bag.
> For AU customs I believe anything under $1000 AUD is duty free.  So in this case the bag is less than $1000, I wont get charged on duties yeah?  I mean VC would put the selling price on the label so the customs is aware?
> 
> Is the shipping cheaper for seller that is in same country as me?


If you add the item to your cart it will show you shipping cost, GST and duties. There is no additional cost, as VC collect all taxes and duties due upfront. The shipping is not always cheaper if the item is in Australia, depending on whether the item can direct ship to you or will go to VC for physical verification.


----------



## Gabs007

fanki1983 said:


> What is normally shipping cost of a bag? e.g if I live in Australia and the seller is in Italy?  Its a light weight BV leather tote bag.
> For AU customs I believe anything under $1000 AUD is duty free.  So in this case the bag is less than $1000, I wont get charged on duties yeah?  I mean VC would put the selling price on the label so the customs is aware?
> 
> Is the shipping cheaper for seller that is in same country as me?



Be careful with that, apparently 2nd hand items are free in the UK up to a certain point, VC still charges for that


----------



## fanki1983

Gabs007 said:


> Be careful with that, apparently 2nd hand items are free in the UK up to a certain point, VC still charges for that



I tried a few bags on checkout  - I dont understand how they work out the import tax and duties

Bag 1 - $400 Prada tote in Australia 

Import Duties and TaxesAUD52.45

Bag 2 - $980 BV tote in Italy 

Import Duties and TaxesAUD110

I would have thought anything less than $1000 is tax free apparently I am wrong!


----------



## this_is_rj

fanki1983 said:


> I tried a few bags on checkout  - I dont understand how they work out the import tax and duties
> 
> Bag 1 - $400 Prada tote in Australia
> 
> Import Duties and TaxesAUD52.45
> 
> Bag 2 - $980 BV tote in Italy
> 
> Import Duties and TaxesAUD110
> 
> I would have thought anything less than $1000 is tax free apparently I am wrong!


They are collecting GST which is 10% of the purchase price and shipping. GST is payable on every item regardless of price. If you can direct ship the bag in Australia there should not be GST but if it goes to VC for verification they will collect GST.


----------



## Gabs007

this_is_rj said:


> They are collecting GST which is 10% of the purchase price and shipping. GST is payable on every item regardless of price. If you can direct ship the bag in Australia there should not be GST but if it goes to VC for verification they will collect GST.



I think on items over 500 they insist on verification?


----------



## leechiyong

Does anyone know if VC polishes items before shipping them out?  I purchased a bracelet and it came heavily polished from what was pictured with markings buffed out.  I'm curious to know if this was them or the seller as I don't want the seller to get dinged if it was something VC did.


----------



## nicole0612

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone know if VC polishes items before shipping them out?  I purchased a bracelet and it came heavily polished from what was pictured with markings buffed out.  I'm curious to know if this was them or the seller as I don't want the seller to get dinged if it was something VC did.


It would have been the seller. VC does not polish or clean anything, but they will usually send photos for you to approve that you still want the item if it doesn’t match the photos or description. They can be pretty broad in that interpretation though. Send VC a message ASAP or file a problem though your purchase history if you want to return it!


----------



## fanki1983

-


----------



## fanki1983

Saw nice LV tote men bag from VC and turns out seller is in same city as me.. wish VC offer me to pay a small price to contact seller and trade out of the platform as its so stupid for me to pay extra tax and shipping while seller is 30% worse off..

Would be great if you see the msg here lol

sorry dont know why the post came up so many times my apologies


----------



## Pennycal

As a buyer it makes me very nervous to see so many bad experiences over the last year.

From a purchasing point of view if you stick to trusted sellers should you be relatively safe from fakes?


----------



## Closetchique

Pennycal said:


> As a buyer it makes me very nervous to see so many bad experiences over the last year.
> 
> From a purchasing point of view if you stick to trusted sellers should you be relatively safe from fakes?


Wondering the same thing since I just purchased somethjng


----------



## Ylesiya

You are never 100% safe from fakes, even with expert sellers.
Vestiaire used to pass a lot of fakes and expert and trusted sellers are also not guarantee you would have a genuine item in the end but chances are higher I would say. I would still advice to do some minimal research and choose listings where the seller shows many clear photos of the item with clear images of brand stamping/hallmarks/tags etc.
Some sellers may loose or not even gain their statuses just because they are not active semi pro or pro sellers like some people who just want to get rid of their used goods for example. VC requires quite a bit of criteria to be met to be considered trusted or expert seller. The other reason could be idiotic authentication processes which may affect seller's status. In my own case authenticator did not bother to check the hallmarks on the earrings properly and declared item fake. In the other case they did not measure the necklace in the same way. I specified its FULL length in the listing and they found "tiny issue with your item" after measuring half length of the necklace. This all affects their so-called "conformity" parameter of the seller. Since then I don't even write any numbers in the listing itself, just post the photos of the items against the ruler.


----------



## samasher

Hi all, I’m having a strange experience.
I found a bag I’d wanted for years. 
I bought it and sent a message thanking the seller for listing it.
They’ve been online twice in the past seven days, reading my message but not replying and they still haven’t sent the bag to be authenticated. Fingers crossed that they do today or VC say I’ll be automatically refunded.
My question is, apart from the obvious why list if you aren’t going to follow through, what happens to the seller? Anything? Will the bag just show as available again or?
It’s so strange, it says they’ve sold 24 items.
I’m just hoping they’re waiting for the last minute to send to VC. 
I find it strange VC have nowhere for buyers and sellers to leave feedback.
If there was at least maybe then I’d have known they either post on the last day or not to bother because they mess people around.


----------



## Ylesiya

samasher said:


> Hi all, I’m having a strange experience.
> I found a bag I’d wanted for years.
> I bought it and sent a message thanking the seller for listing it.
> They’ve been online twice in the past seven days, reading my message but not replying and they still haven’t sent the bag to be authenticated. Fingers crossed that they do today or VC say I’ll be automatically refunded.
> My question is, apart from the obvious why list if you aren’t going to follow through, what happens to the seller? Anything? Will the bag just show as available again or?
> It’s so strange, it says they’ve sold 24 items.
> I’m just hoping they’re waiting for the last minute to send to VC.
> I find it strange VC have nowhere for buyers and sellers to leave feedback.
> If there was at least maybe then I’d have known they either post on the last day or not to bother because they mess people around.



VC does not let you leave feedback but there is punishment system for the sellers. Not shipping the item will affect the shipping stats of the seller which means they will have more difficulty becoming Trusted seller and decreased visibility of their items.
The bag will still be shown as "sold" under the seller's account and will not be relisted unless the seller physically creates another listing. This is what I find unfair in VC system as if you cancelled the sale, the item is still listed under "sold" in your profile and other people will think this is a legit sale.
I have no idea why people do it but I have seen another strange profile with the seller listing expensive VCA jewellery at very good prices, selling it very quickly and then cancelling (there were a lot of angry comments in the listings).
My best guess people do this to gather a lot of "sold" items under their profile without bothering about the stats but the true purpose could be something else of course.
Given what you've said, the chances of that seller sending the bag are pretty low


----------



## samasher

Ylesiya said:


> VC does not let you leave feedback but there is punishment system for the sellers. Not shipping the item will affect the shipping stats of the seller which means they will have more difficulty becoming Trusted seller and decreased visibility of their items.
> The bag will still be shown as "sold" under the seller's account and will not be relisted unless the seller physically creates another listing. This is what I find unfair in VC system as if you cancelled the sale, the item is still listed under "sold" in your profile and other people will think this is a legit sale.
> I have no idea why people do it but I have seen another strange profile with the seller listing expensive VCA jewellery at very good prices, selling it very quickly and then cancelling (there were a lot of angry comments in the listings).
> My best guess people do this to gather a lot of "sold" items under their profile without bothering about the stats but the true purpose could be something else of course.
> Given what you've said, the chances of that seller sending the bag are pretty low


Thank you for your response. 
I think you’re right. I asked a question before I bought and they didn’t reply, and they haven’t replied to any of the questions on the listing, so I really should have taken that as a warning, but I wanted the bag so much.
Oh well, such is life. I may eventually find the  bag again. There is others on VC but the experience has put me off buying on the site, and from what I’m reading, I definitely wouldn’t sell. That said it’s rare I ever give anything up because I procrastinate so much first. This was the first time I thought I should jump, so says a lot for procrastinating lol


----------



## samasher

Well, as expected, the seller didn’t ship the bag.
VC say I’d get an automatic refund after 7 days, it’s now been 8, so not sure what’s happening.
I’m adding the sellers profile, if that’s not allowed please LMK and I’ll remove it.
I just think there should be a way customers are warned


----------



## gracem1898

I remember VC from luxury YouTubers years ago and assumed they were reasonably reliable. My boyfriend bought me a bag from them for my birthday! Probably gonna get it double authenticated now just in case


----------



## livefire

First time purchase experience had been terrible. Bought an item when the seller accepted the offer. Instead of indicating they were on vacation mode, they made it seem they could ship immediately. They were out of their home country. With so much communication on my end and so little on theirs, I was able to get customer service to extend beyond the 7 day shipping requirement. They had a relative ship the item - 2 weeks later of the item arriving in France for quality and assessment, they found it was the wrong item completely sent. Took 3 replies into Customer Service to get the refund going. I asked for a new promo code since I used the first $50 on the first purchase that was incorrect. I asked the seller to repost the actual item again to repurchase, but they keep giving me excuses that it’s their work being hard. It should just take a moment to list. Also it seems sellers are just overall horrible at responding to questions or chat - they don’t log in for days which is ridiculous when you have buyers ready.

I think they need to do what RealReal does is by sending in the item to a Vestiaire warehouse for shipping or they can’t sell period. There seems to be no way to leave feedback for a terrible first time purchase experience and left very disappointed with it all.


----------



## fanki1983

Oh so what is the go with this new Direct Shipping Offer?  Now the bag I want has zero tax and zero authentication fee..  does it mean its riskier to get a fake?  Regardless I will pay my own authentication service anyways..  

What is the best voucher code to use? I am the first time to buy something there..  (I know there is a $30 code for first time buyer).. what else to be aware of?


----------



## nicole0612

Just a FYI. I purchased an item under $800, but because of the way Vestiaire collective fills out their customs paperwork I am being charged about $200 in customs fees. This is because they state the price including the authentication fee and the shipping fee, and the goal comes out to just over $800. This is not common with other international sellers, so I don’t think it is the policy. The customs paperwork usually lists just the price of the item itself on the price declaration. Of course, I have tried to contact DHL multiple times with a copy of my receipt, but they are too busy to respond.


----------



## prettyfreshwithaplomb

nicole0612 said:


> Just a FYI. I purchased an item under $800, but because of the way Vestiaire collective fills out their customs paperwork I am being charged about $200 in customs fees. This is because they state the price including the authentication fee and the shipping fee, and the goal comes out to just over $800. This is not common with other international sellers, so I don’t think it is the policy. The customs paperwork usually lists just the price of the item itself on the price declaration. Of course, I have tried to contact DHL multiple times with a copy of my receipt, but they are too busy to respond.


hmmmm!  that is interesting.  I bought something from VC last week over $900 but I didn’t pay custom fees.  I was charged tax and duties beforehand so maybe that’s why?


----------



## nicole0612

prettyfreshwithaplomb said:


> hmmmm!  that is interesting.  I bought something from VC last week over $900 but I didn’t pay custom fees.  I was charged tax and duties beforehand so maybe that’s why?


Yes, if an item is over the $800 threshold for the USA, Vestiaire will add prepayment of customs fees at the time of checkout, including any brokerage fees, so nothing additional is owed prior to delivery. My item was under $800, so no customs fees should have been due. However, VC filled out the import/export paperwork to show the item price as the price including shipping and authentication fees, which put it over $800 and now a I am required to pay  ~$200 in customs. It’s not a huge deal, but I would not have purchased the item for $1000, which is what it now is costing me.


----------



## Throwawaytheusername

Look at the state of these that someone is trying to pass off as auth CL on Vestiaire. I contacted VC to report them as fake and they said they would ‘pass the info to the relevant people’ and then disconnected the chat immediately.
Needless to say the shoes were still up for sale and also VC won’t approve my comment on the listing telling the seller the shoes are not authentic. I hope no poor unsuspecting person spends their money on these!


----------



## cecchetti

I had the most perfect crushed raspberry coloured mini Dior bag in crocodile which I bought whilst I lived in Paris, new.

it didn’t fit my new phone so I sold it with them.

I more than got my money back, but Still regret it, it was a beautiful bag..


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

I've sold and bought from vestiaire for many years and only had positive experiences. Last week I sold a Dior bag which I shipped to VC the same day. They received it three days later and got an email from them saying that my bag is fake ! I bought it myself from the Dior website ! It is brand new with full packaging and receipt. I asked them to reconsider and they gave the same reason as to why my bag is not authentic. And I have to pay 12€ to get it back ! Will sell my bags elsewhere. Their commissions fees are ridiculous and they are absolutely not reliable.


----------



## Laurenlollie

Does anyone have experiences buying watches form Vestiaire? Theres a few that I’m really interested in, but when I go down the google rabbit hole, all I find are articles/blogs that seem to have been paid for.. one of them says they only do authentication on big ticket items, which seems odd!!


----------



## fanki1983

I know VC gives 5% commission listing specials for sellers from time to time
So would that be okay for me to delete my current listing, then relist it again when that opportunity arises?

And I posted a Balenciaga pouch and got disapproved by the VC team after uploading all the photos - they did not provide an explanation why...  

Can I list it again and try my luck this time or they would simply just disapprove it again?


----------



## nicole0612

fanki1983 said:


> I know VC gives 5% commission listing specials for sellers from time to time
> So would that be okay for me to delete my current listing, then relist it again when that opportunity arises?
> 
> And I posted a Balenciaga pouch and got disapproved by the VC team after uploading all the photos - they did not provide an explanation why...
> 
> Can I list it again and try my luck this time or they would simply just disapprove it again?


Yes on both counts. On the first, I usually leave up my first listing until the second with the promo is online (because sometimes they reject a listing for some unknown reason, or sometimes when you actually see it listed the photos are in a strange order, missing an essential photo or the description is edited in an unsatisfactory way). On the second count, about 1/4 of my listings are not approved the first time. I have started saving my descriptions in a document so I can just copy and paste it again. Sometimes you can use the same photos, if they decline it a 3rd time, try again with new photos.


----------



## Conni618

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I've sold and bought from vestiaire for many years and only had positive experiences. Last week I sold a Dior bag which I shipped to VC the same day. They received it three days later and got an email from them saying that my bag is fake ! I bought it myself from the Dior website ! It is brand new with full packaging and receipt. I asked them to reconsider and they gave the same reason as to why my bag is not authentic. And I have to pay 12€ to get it back ! Will sell my bags elsewhere. Their commissions fees are ridiculous and they are absolutely not reliable.



I've never sold through them, but have had the same troublesome experience recently with a purchase.  I bought an early 2001 Balenciaga First, which was beyond a doubt, authentic.  They tagged it as counterfeit and sent me a note that my money had been refunded.   I asked for re-consideration, sent them photos of authentic features in an effort to educate them... nothing but nothing swayed them.. They just said, sorry, it's already been returned to the seller.  Nor was there any way I could contact the seller, they'd wiped out all the connections through their site. Very frustrating experience.  I imagine even more so for the seller.


----------



## Conni618

nicole0612 said:


> Yes on both counts. On the first, I usually leave up my first listing until the second with the promo is online (because sometimes they reject a listing for some unknown reason, or sometimes when you actually see it listed the photos are in a strange order, missing an essential photo or the description is edited in an unsatisfactory way). On the second count, about 1/4 of my listings are not approved the first time. I have started saving my descriptions in a document so I can just copy and paste it again. Sometimes you can use the same photos, if they decline it a 3rd time, try again with new photos.



One would think they are super-careful never to accept a fake, so bend over backwards tagging anything out of the ordinary as suspicious.  Except I can find plenty of fakes listed on their site.  So, I just think their authenticators are not expert enough.


----------



## nicole0612

Conni618 said:


> One would think they are super-careful never to accept a fake, so bend over backwards tagging anything out of the ordinary as suspicious.  Except I can find plenty of fakes listed on their site.  So, I just think their authenticators are not expert enough.


Also, I think it depends on the person evaluating the item. There is only a very cursory check before items are listed, I do not think authenticators look at those photos, only regular employees. The authenticity check is after the item is shipped to their headquarters.


----------



## Conni618

nicole0612 said:


> Also, I think it depends on the person evaluating the item. There is only a very cursory check before items are listed, I do not think authenticators look at those photos, only regular employees. The authenticity check is after the item is shipped to their headquarters.


Hmmm.  Interesting.  Then I wonder what criteria they are using to accept or reject items?


----------



## nicole0612

Conni618 said:


> Hmmm.  Interesting.  Then I wonder what criteria they are using to accept or reject items?


It is a mystery. Some common reasons are “low image quality”, “image is blurry” (even when it seems clear), “photo not approved”, “photos taken from the internet” (even when they are your own photos but look professional), sometimes they reject if you post a receipt, or sometimes they require you to send a photo of it. Often their is no explanation at all - it is some generic statement that it cannot be accepted because it does not meet their standards for listing. I honestly think that there may be a protocol but that each employee uses their own discretion heavily, because sometimes I resubmit with the exact same photos and it’s approved.


----------



## Conni618

Phew! Thank you for your thoughtful ideas. If ever I grit my teeth and try to submit something, it will be helpful to have been forewarned.


----------



## nicole0612

Conni618 said:


> Phew! Thank you for your thoughtful ideas. If ever I grit my teeth and try to submit something, it will be helpful to have been forewarned.


You’re welcome!


----------



## Ylesiya

Conni618 said:


> One would think they are super-careful never to accept a fake, so bend over backwards tagging anything out of the ordinary as suspicious.  Except I can find plenty of fakes listed on their site.  So, I just think their authenticators are not expert enough.



I am watching with a lot of interest right now how someone keeps uploading her fake VCA jewellery to Vestiaire and everything got sold: fake bracelet, fake ring and one Cartier ring. I would be interested to see whether it will be picked up by quality control or not. Prices are too good to be true and everything looks very dodgy but it does not worry people too much I guess...


----------



## Ylesiya

Conni618 said:


> I've never sold through them, but have had the same troublesome experience recently with a purchase.  I bought an early 2001 Balenciaga First, which was beyond a doubt, authentic.  They tagged it as counterfeit and sent me a note that my money had been refunded.   I asked for re-consideration, sent them photos of authentic features in an effort to educate them... nothing but nothing swayed them.. They just said, sorry, it's already been returned to the seller.  Nor was there any way I could contact the seller, they'd wiped out all the connections through their site. Very frustrating experience.  I imagine even more so for the seller.



I am not sure whether they shared any actual item photos with you which they received but here is what could have happened: the seller lists photos of an authentic bag found online or in her possession. The item gets sold but she ships another item which is a counterfeit hoping authenticators would not notice the difference. I am not saying this is what has happened but this is a possibility.
In my own experience, I had 100% authentic Chanel earrings declared fake as well as few other people in here. Took me quite a bit of fighting to make them give me a fair compensation. 
Brand knowledge at VC is quite poor unfortunately and it can screw you up in both ways


----------



## Conni618

That’s an interesting thought, and does leave room for doubt. The lack of clear communication on their end could certainly have accounted for the scenario you suggest.  I would have felt less distress if they had given me any reason to think the photos did not match the item they received.  Thanks for sharing your idea about that alternative possibility. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ylesiya

Conni618 said:


> That’s an interesting thought, and does leave room for doubt. The lack of clear communication on their end could certainly have accounted for the scenario you suggest.  I would have felt less distress if they had given me any reason to think the photos did not match the item they received.  Thanks for sharing your idea about that alternative possibility. Much appreciated.



Just out of curiosity: was it a professional seller? Or an individual? Expert/trusted? How many items sold? can you give a bit more info about who it was?


----------



## Conni618

It was about a year ago, but I don’t remember the name. At the time it was frustrating because I was unable to contact the seller and hadn’t had the foresight to copy the listing initially.


----------



## Sufjansaves

I purchased my much coveted old Céline alphabet pendant with gold chain via Vestiaire and it was a smooth experience. I might've also gotten lucky with the seller. I still browse it from time to time, but I get the impression there are way more sellers in there now ?


----------



## DavinaE

If you are in the UK, be aware of some weird Vestiaire things, their carrier (they use Hermes now, worst reputation of all delivery companies) lost the dress, it took ages to get them to become active, since they issued the label Hermes would not talk to me and Vestiaire was not interested in talking to Hermes (the delivery company not the fashion house) after a month it was concluded the item was lost (only the scan of me delivering it to the drop off shop, then no more scans, only an undisclosed problem, no updates), well I thought that was brilliant, they told me they'd pay me, but then claimed they need an ID, passport or driving licence...
Here is the hitch, the UK has no IDs, due to having epilepsy, I am not allowed to even hold a driving license and I obviously don't travel abroad. I contacted them and offered birth and marriage certificate, auto reply about clearing cache, apparently a customer service agent on chat.
So I change my info to that of hubby to upload his driving license (since they won't accept any other form of ID that is normal in the UK) and a utility bill, though it does look weird if a male name sells female items, but since they won't accept the IDs that are available to me or even respond.... They apparently can't verify, then they remove the banking info our mutual account (they could have checked with the bank and verified but oh no) and now whenever I try to put it in the server can't be reached, I made several sales, a few hundred Pounds are with VC but they can't pay out, chat help is ridiculous, they said they are aware of the problem and gave me a random email, upon sending a message to that email, that person is somebody who buys on VC, lives in the same building as I do, and we get courtesy super fast WiFi from the housing estate, along with the gym in the basement, it is an amenity they provide, so VC does take the IP, which wouldn't be a problem, but they seem to assign the same IP to everybody, and in a high rise in the middle of London. that is a lot of people...

I slowly get the feeling that they are not interested in helping because if they "can't pay out" they make a massive win. Also getting the email of somebody else feels a bit like a violation of privacy of that person, and they might be as nonchalant with my email, I am now worried what happens with all the info I uploaded? There is a lot of identity fraud out there. As for the chat customer service, I am not sure that even if you get past that odd Leo thing that they are real people, as they do not read or reply to questions but seem to send some auto responses and tell you it will all be taken care of. Since I logged in via the website (the App has so many glitches and problems that I deleted it plus by using it you give them permission to access all your info, that is a bit too much for me).

The item has now disappeared, I can't see the comments of the buyer anymore, apparently she also got the total brush off and hurdles.

I got told to contact customer service regarding the documentation, clear big pictures of the relevant documents with name and everything very visible, I even had them scanned.... I am slowly thinking there is something really shady going on.


----------



## DavinaE

Btw Trustpilot removed the review, I sent them evidence but since Vestiaire pays them, I doubt it will happen, so I put it on sitejabber, if anybody can tell me other review sites I would be grateful, as they are sitting on quite a bit of money, and while they ask to contact them, I am not getting replies


----------



## brieezes

Curious for those who sell on Vestiaire: is there any benefit an individual seller with one listing might get from not shipping an item?  
I recently made a purchase and it was a good deal but now the time to ship is very nearly over and it seems the item isn’t going to make it to authentication.  
This is my first purchase from Vestiaire and I’m wondering if this is common.  
Any thoughts?


----------



## nicole0612

brieezes said:


> Curious for those who sell on Vestiaire: is there any benefit an individual seller with one listing might get from not shipping an item?
> I recently made a purchase and it was a good deal but now the time to ship is very nearly over and it seems the item isn’t going to make it to authentication.
> This is my first purchase from Vestiaire and I’m wondering if this is common.
> Any thoughts?


It could be anything, I’m sorry this happened to you. Perhaps the seller listed the item quite a while ago and no longer visits the site or sold the item elsewhere. It could be that their notifications including their sales are not being sent to them; I do not get about 20% of my notifications for some reason. It could be that they are out of town and did not know about their vacation setting. Have you sent them a message and have they replied? Or did you send them an offer which they accepted? These things would tell me as a buyer that they have been active on the site recently. However, like I said, I do not get notifications for most of my messages. If you have not done so yet, I would try writing a comment on the item listing asking if they are planning to send it, and also sending them a private message through the chat function and asking them the same. I have done this in the past, and sometimes they say they are out of town, or that they will send it the next day, or that they have already sent it and shipping just did not update yet, etc.


----------



## Gabs007

In the UK they now use Hermes, a shipping company most people avoid because they lose so many items or put them in a "safe place" which is often your bin on bin day (trash can for the Americans) as a safe place... They lost 3 items out of 10 sold in a month, I am trying to get their chat bots (apparently real people but very skilled in pressing auto reply) to look into the item not moving, despite showing the scan that I dropped the item off, they tell me to be patient, while the website says if there is no update within 48 hours to contact them.... I did, no reply...

I don't use their App and would recommend that people don't use it, read the small print, you give them information to track you and get all your info from your device, so if you have to confirm that your items are still available, the link they send out leads to chat, their spammers sorry, customer service, will then tell you to log into the account and then press the link, of of course use the App, despite you having taken pains to explain that you logged in, then press the link, that you don't use the App due to privacy concerns.

In the past I have gotten a random email to a request about something else, that contained the PayPal of another member (somebody living in China, weirdly enough, so certainly not somebody I know), so I contacted that person, turned out it was somebody working for VC who asked me if I work for VC too. The mail they sent me was a long email exchange and while I can't be 100% certain it did look like there was some insider dealing, I was totally shocked about the GDPR violations there, so I certainly will not use the App and give them access to all my info.

I am not sure what they are doing at the moment, but it doesn't seem to be good. I still list as I got a lot of items to get rid off, but heaven knows if one of their delivery services loses something, you are in a world of pain, as they simply ignore everything.

While I like the direct shipping, if you do, please document everything, and then put the parcel on a scale with the weight and address visible, some scammers will switch items and claim you sent them something else.


----------



## Gabs007

brieezes said:


> Curious for those who sell on Vestiaire: is there any benefit an individual seller with one listing might get from not shipping an item?
> I recently made a purchase and it was a good deal but now the time to ship is very nearly over and it seems the item isn’t going to make it to authentication.
> This is my first purchase from Vestiaire and I’m wondering if this is common.
> Any thoughts?



They might not have gotten the notification, they can't find the item, the item might have been damage, they might have sold somewhere else and forgot to delete it? All I can think of


----------



## shazzy99

Gabs007 said:


> They might not have gotten the notification, they can't find the item, the item might have been damage, they might have sold somewhere else and forgot to delete it? All I can think of





brieezes said:


> Curious for those who sell on Vestiaire: is there any benefit an individual seller with one listing might get from not shipping an item?
> I recently made a purchase and it was a good deal but now the time to ship is very nearly over and it seems the item isn’t going to make it to authentication.
> This is my first purchase from Vestiaire and I’m wondering if this is common.
> Any thoughts?



Could be many things.

The only time I have not shipped quickly is because it’s direct shipping and courier hasn’t come to collect. Last 2 sales I had to rebook 3 times until they finally collected, their courier partner in Australia is not good at all. I was contacting them daily, as it’s not fair buyers have to wait over a week for me to ship. Vestiaire had to extend my shipping window, but kept in touch with buyers whole time. Seller should at least contact you to tell you what’s happening.


----------



## Gabs007

shazzy99 said:


> Could be many things.
> 
> The only time I have not shipped quickly is because it’s direct shipping and courier hasn’t come to collect. Last 2 sales I had to rebook 3 times until they finally collected, their courier partner in Australia is not good at all. I was contacting them daily, as it’s not fair buyers have to wait over a week for me to ship. Vestiaire had to extend my shipping window, but kept in touch with buyers whole time. Seller should at least contact you to tell you what’s happening.



I am currently having an issue that DHL repeatedly hasn't shown up to collect and the local shop where they accepted is closed due to illness, next one is about an hour away and our car is in for a service, hooray. 
On the website you can't always get in touch with buyers, but you can leave messages underneath the item, trying to get Vestiaire to investigate or extend the shipping window is something that will drive you stark raving bonkers. I am not using the App as that means handing them over all your data, having seen how careless they are with data 1st hand and no reply to my request regarding how they keep my data secure (9 months ago).
The items where you got to send with Hermes, apart from Hermes losing so many items, mine is a corner shop, almost every drop off is 2 trips, one was 3....
1st time they were  too full with parcels (and I almost got a heart attack when I saw one of the shop assistants stand on the container to squash down parcels to make room), I didn't want somebody standing on my Saint Laurent heels, even a sturdy box will break if a grown man jumps up and down on them....
Back next day, "Can't accept it now, scanner needs charging...."  Came back in the evening, apparently scanner still doesn't work....
I understand that they only have limited room available, but I don't get how they treat the parcels, I also don't get how I can bring an item there, it gets scanned, I get the blue card that I handed it in, then there is no scan that it was ever picked up from the shop, VC website says to contact them within 48 hours of the tracking not updating, if you do, they tell you to wait, however after 2 weeks they claim they can't check. Is it me or are they trying to wiggle out of compensating people?

It seems DHL has massive issues with their software, one of their drivers said they often don't get the pickup request and then get it the next day and because it is a day later it then is marked as cancelled pickup....


----------



## Gabs007

Conni618 said:


> Hmmm.  Interesting.  Then I wonder what criteria they are using to accept or reject items?



I often think it is like rolling the dice, as for their authenticators, I had a very rare Burberry scarf I bought directly from the flagship store in London for hubby, he totally disliked the classic pattern, I sent it in with all the tags, the receipt, the packaging, then had to pay money to get it back, as apparently they could not authenticate and lost my trusted seller status for 6 months.

When I buy through them, I only buy items I can authenticate myself or have an approved authentication service nearby as you only have 72 hours to flag up a problem, and I do not trust their "experts" to pay them for authentication is a waste of money, if you are in the UK, you also end up paying import duty, despite the item being from the UK, I also always pay with a credit card, so I can raise the issue with me credit card company. A lot of things seem to be more than dodgy, there are sellers who regularly sell the same bag, but they all have the same number?

At the moment it is even worse as you can't get in touch with them, chat is totally nuts, autoreply, autoreply, they try to get you out of chat ASAP. The weirdest thing was, I had 2 Max Mara boots on sale, totally stupid and clearly my fault, when I sold one pair, I packed the wrong one and noticed after I had sent it, tried to contact the buyer, which isn't easy, so I tried to get on chat and said I would be happy to send her a return label and send her the other boots (one had the zip at the back, one on the inside) we simply swap and I pay for the return and new shipping, I am really sorry. The chat bot (aka customer service) promised to contact the buyer, never happened, buyer eventually contacted me through chat, we agreed to exchange but they blocked us from exchanging any details, she left a message under the item that she likes the boots, and that they are the same size so no issue, but would have preferred the dark brown ones with the back zip compared to the chestnut ones with the side zip but she had the same experience, they promised her to contact me (like they promised me to contact her) - nothing happened.
In the past I had items delivered, but apparently the scans didn't work so it looked like they weren't sent, I got refunded and had the item, trying to pay the seller is almost impossible, if they send through Hermes it is a return label, with no seller info on it, if you ask on the site or in chat, they delete and block, if you get on to chat and tell them you received, it is obviously a mistake and you would like to pay the buyer, nothing, they tell you it is all fine. I feel bad if a seller isn't paid!


----------



## Gabs007

Insanity....

Currently the website can't save the descriptions, not sure what went wrong, but something always seems to go wrong...

So against better knowledge chat, oh hell, been addressed by the wrong name, got a ton of auto replies, left and emailed, got an auto reply about an item I never sold, then got told to clear cookies (ffs the website has a problem I always clear cookies) then got a reply regarding payment issues, latest one is from *Ma. Xandria Trinidad*
see attached screen shot, I can't send a screen shot of the item not saving, it simply shows it not saved, I think they really only have bots, and a reply to the team sent to me claiming I refuse to send screen shots when I did send 2, me listing and one of it not taking the description.

Their customer support is not even artificial intelligence as there is no intelligence


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone remember if there were any coupon codes for Black Friday last year?


----------



## yoshikitty

Hello! I am new to VC. Just listed a couple of things to sell.

Do I understand correctly that the shipping is free of charge, they will provide a prepaid shipping label?

Can I contact the people who put my item on their wish list?  It seems that I can only contact the people who 'like' the item.

I have read only a couple of pages of this thread. It seems that some people are not too happy with their experience. 
Which site(s) are better to sell second hand luxury items?

I have problem listing items from my laptop. When I press the icon 'sell an item'. It directed me to the page asking me to download their App to list the item.  I used the laptop some days ago, it worked. It doesn't work since yesterday. I am very confused. 

thanks!


----------



## minx25

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I've sold and bought from vestiaire for many years and only had positive experiences. Last week I sold a Dior bag which I shipped to VC the same day. They received it three days later and got an email from them saying that my bag is fake ! I bought it myself from the Dior website ! It is brand new with full packaging and receipt. I asked them to reconsider and they gave the same reason as to why my bag is not authentic. And I have to pay 12€ to get it back ! Will sell my bags elsewhere. Their commissions fees are ridiculous and they are absolutely not reliable.


If it is brand new and bought directly from Dior you would just return it to Dior, no?


----------



## nicole0612

yoshikitty said:


> Hello! I am new to VC. Just listed a couple of things to sell.
> 
> Do I understand correctly that the shipping is free of charge, they will provide a prepaid shipping label?
> 
> Can I contact the people who put my item on their wish list?  It seems that I can only contact the people who 'like' the item.
> 
> I have read only a couple of pages of this thread. It seems that some people are not too happy with their experience.
> Which site(s) are better to sell second hand luxury items?
> 
> I have problem listing items from my laptop. When I press the icon 'sell an item'. It directed me to the page asking me to download their App to list the item.  I used the laptop some days ago, it worked. It doesn't work since yesterday. I am very confused.
> 
> thanks!


Hello, I do not have all of the answers, but I will try to help.
1) yes, the shipping label is free. I have the most luck printing it from the email link sent when the item is sold.
2) I asked them this as well via the help/chat option, you can only send an offer to a person who likes your item, not to someone who puts it on their wishlist. If you want to send them a PM and cannot through the item they put on their wishlist, you can go to their profile and send them a PM through one of their items (but only some members have the PM option, not all). However, I would not write a public comment on one of their listings, since it could confuse the buyers actually interested in their item. If you send them a pm through their item then the conversation will be private. Of course if there’s a way to send them a message through their wish list that would be ideal, I just do not know of a way.
4) I am based in the USA and I only use Vestiaire really because I want to go through a middle man instead of shipping directly to a buyer (too risky for me). I am willing to put up with a lot for that peace of mind.
5) This happens to me also, can you find a little x to close the popup telling you to download the app? Sometimes if I get a bug that won’t quit, I will switch to my phone (website or app) to add something to the listing, then it will usually fix the error it is stuck on and I can go back to the desktop site and finish the listing.


----------



## nicole0612

minx25 said:


> If it is brand new and bought directly from Dior you would just return it to Dior, no?


I would guess it is past a return period?


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

minx25 said:


> If it is brand new and bought directly from Dior you would just return it to Dior, no?



As @nicole0612 stated, it is indeed past the return period


----------



## yoshikitty

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I do not have all of the answers, but I will try to help.
> 1) yes, the shipping label is free. I have the most luck printing it from the email link sent when the item is sold.
> 2) I asked them this as well via the help/chat option, you can only send an offer to a person who likes your item, not to someone who puts it on their wishlist. If you want to send them a PM and cannot through the item they put on their wishlist, you can go to their profile and send them a PM through one of their items (but only some members have the PM option, not all). However, I would not write a public comment on one of their listings, since it could confuse the buyers actually interested in their item. If you send them a pm through their item then the conversation will be private. Of course if there’s a way to send them a message through their wish list that would be ideal, I just do not know of a way.
> 4) I am based in the USA and I only use Vestiaire really because I want to go through a middle man instead of shipping directly to a buyer (too risky for me). I am willing to put up with a lot for that peace of mind.
> 5) This happens to me also, can you find a little x to close the popup telling you to download the app? Sometimes if I get a bug that won’t quit, I will switch to my phone (website or app) to add something to the listing, then it will usually fix the error it is stuck on and I can go back to the desktop site and finish the listing.



Thank you so much for spending your time to answer my questions. 
Your tips regarding using the app to list the item then switch to the laptop works.


----------



## nicole0612

yoshikitty said:


> Thank you so much for spending your time to answer my questions.
> Your tips regarding using the app to list the item then switch to the laptop works.


You’re welcome! I’m glad it worked


----------



## Glitterbomb

I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.

Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person. It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica. The "diamonds" are not real, and the entire piece is too lightweight. What is scary is that the clasp and serial number looks almost accurate, except for the outline of the triangle not lining up properly.

The same seller is selling another frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant today, with the same exact pictures....just cropped a bit.

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vole-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-19011430.shtml

Unbelievable!!

I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, VC should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.

I will never trust Vestiaire Collective again after this, and I have purchased many things from there.

I don't know how this piece fooled Vestiaire Collective authenticators.




replica from Vestiaire Collective on the left, authentic piece from VCA on the right



replica clasp (and serial number) compared to the authentic clasp


----------



## Ylesiya

Glitterbomb said:


> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person. It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica. The "diamonds" are not real, and the entire piece is too lightweight. What is scary is that the clasp and serial number looks almost accurate, except for the outline of the triangle not lining up properly.
> 
> The same seller is selling another frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant today, with the same exact pictures....just cropped a bit.
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vole-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-19011430.shtml
> 
> Unbelievable!!
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, VC should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> I will never trust Vestiaire Collective again after this, and I have purchased many things from there.
> 
> I don't know how this piece fooled Vestiaire Collective authenticators.
> 
> View attachment 5280299
> 
> 
> replica from Vestiaire Collective on the left, authentic piece from VCA on the right
> 
> View attachment 5280312
> 
> replica clasp (and serial number) compared to the authentic clasp



Hi @Glitterbomb, thanks a lot for sharing this!
I must admit I just can't believe my eyes and I am completely shocked. Are you saying these are not even real diamonds? That means VC don't even do basic diamond testing with a tester?!!!

Was there any certificate included with it or only necklace and the box? If yes, can you show the box as well which came with it and a certificate if any? (you can PM me if you want) Did you keep the tag VC provides after the item passed authentication?
The tag on the necklace looks very real!
Few quick thoughts on what can be done before you pay extreme fees at VCA:

1) screenshot everything: this includes this new listing of this seller and your old listing from which you bought with all the photographs in case it gets removed for whatever reason. I just checked the new listing and the seller is in Singapore: this is such a disgrace! And price is exorbitant!

2) before you go directly to VCA, try authenticating it with some other reliable online authenticators at much smaller fees. Also, your side by side photos are quite self explanatory (just look at the stones and it's obvious, gosh!!!), try to combine a collage pointing out the differences. Also, use the photos from the original listing to show this is the same necklace that has been sold to you and not some another one.

3) submit all these to PayPal and contact Vestiaire right away with all this information as well. They may side with you and open an investigation. In any case it makes sense to give them a chance to make it right. Explain why it took you a few months to figure this out, just so that they don't ask you that question later.

4) write reviews on sitejabber and trustpilot. It also helped me to write to their official instagram. Request full refund and to take the necklace back at their expense.

I would go to VCA itself as a last resort as it's a lot of extra money to spend on this rubbish and I would also not want my name to be associated with cheapo fakes. Plus no guarantee VCA will reimburse authentication fees.

I just can't believe it. Please keep us posted. This should not ever, ever happen.

PS: I found where the seller took the photos (if this is her/him), please PM me, I will share the link with you to submit to VC.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Ylesiya said:


> Hi @Glitterbomb, thanks a lot for sharing this!
> I must admit I just can't believe my eyes and I am completely shocked. Are you saying these are not even real diamonds? That means VC don't even do basic diamond testing with a tester?!!!
> 
> Was there any certificate included with it or only necklace and the box? If yes, can you show the box as well which came with it and a certificate if any? (you can PM me if you want) Did you keep the tag VC provides after the item passed authentication?
> The tag on the necklace looks very real!
> Few quick thoughts on what can be done before you pay extreme fees at VCA:
> 
> 1) screenshot everything: this includes this new listing of this seller and your old listing from which you bought with all the photographs in case it gets removed for whatever reason. I just checked the new listing and the seller is in Singapore: this is such a disgrace! And price is exorbitant!
> 
> 2) before you go directly to VCA, try authenticating it with some other reliable online authenticators at much smaller fees. Also, your side by side photos are quite self explanatory (just look at the stones and it's obvious, gosh!!!), try to combine a collage pointing out the differences. Also, use the photos from the original listing to show this is the same necklace that has been sold to you and not some another one.
> 
> 3) submit all these to PayPal and contact Vestiaire right away with all this information as well. They may side with you and open an investigation. In any case it makes sense to give them a chance to make it right. Explain why it took you a few months to figure this out, just so that they don't ask you that question later.
> 
> 4) write reviews on sitejabber and trustpilot. It also helped me to write to their official instagram. Request full refund and to take the necklace back at their expense.
> 
> I would go to VCA itself as a last resort as it's a lot of extra money to spend on this rubbish and I would also not want my name to be associated with cheapo fakes. Plus no guarantee VCA will reimburse authentication fees.
> 
> I just can't believe it. Please keep us posted. This should not ever, ever happen.
> 
> PS: I found where the seller took the photos (if this is her/him), please PM me, I will share the link with you to submit to VC.



Hi, thank you so much for reading and for your reply....I appreciate your help and suggestions greatly!

Yes, they are most definitely not real diamonds. I am not sure what they are. 

I honestly am not sure if there was a certificate or if I kept the tag from VC. I tried to find it but was not able to...I wouldn't have thrown out the COA, but I can't find it at this time, if it was included. Personally the COA isn't important me (I know it is to most though). It's also easy to get blank fake COAs, I've seen them for sale online....so I don't trust the COA as a part of authentication anymore. 

I did do a PayPal claim, and contacted Vestiaire Collective. They wanted me to ship the necklace back to them for another round of authentication. I already shipped back the necklace and box to Vestiaire Collective yesterday, so I can't take a picture of the box, but I did take a lot of pictures of the necklace (alone, and comparing it to the authentic one) before mailing it back.

I agree that the clasp looks nearly identical to the authentic clasp, which is part of how it fooled me.

I don't expect VCA to ever reimburse authentication fees, my apologies for the misunderstanding - I meant that Vestiaire Collective (VC) should reimburse it if I ended up having to pay it.

Vestiaire Collective said if this second round of authentication has a result of the necklace being inauthentic, they will refund me. They said if they decide it is authentic, they will list it for sale on my profile (!!!) or ship it back to me at my request. If they declare it as being authentic once again and do ship it back to me, I will proceed with having VCA authenticate it.

By the way, I also noticed that the serial number on the listing is not the same as the serial number of the necklace I received. It is hard to make out, but the last 3 digits of the serial number on the listing is 224, and the last 3 digits on the replica necklace I received is 842.

Yes, please send me the source of where the seller took those pictures...I would love to see to have all the necessary documentation for PayPal. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ylesiya

I just want to vent a little bit.
Sold a couple of Chanel earrings just now, shipped to the same hub (Hong Kong). From 2008 collection, Star and Crescent moon earrings. No receipt due to age but full set with box, stickers and tags, all hallmarks in place.
VC is now asking me to "provide more information about your item". Basically they want receipt otherwise their poor little brains are unable to authenticate this item.

What is wrong with them??? Why do they pass 16k fakes like @Glitterbomb one and poke my brain about perfectly authentic item?!
Yeah I understand one hallmark is embossed and another one is lasered but so what? 

So here I am writing long explanatory letter on why my item is authentic to so-called "experts". How dare they call themselves this word. Speechless.


----------



## Glitterbomb

So to give an update on my claim against VC....

I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).

VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.

I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!

I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.

I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.


----------



## jaskg144

Glitterbomb said:


> So to give an update on my claim against VC....
> 
> I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).
> 
> VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.
> 
> I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!
> 
> I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.
> 
> I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.



SO happy to read this after reading your original post!!


----------



## curlygirl333

I bought a graphite bayswater just before xmas, paid for authentication, uk seller, lots of coms with them prior to haggling a good price. Authentication noticed a small mark not on photos, gave me 72hrs to accept or decline with immediate refund   that said, i was super anxious for 6 days waiting for her to be checked and delivered! But all good


----------



## stepmum

Glitterbomb said:


> So to give an update on my claim against VC....
> 
> I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).
> 
> VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.
> 
> I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!
> 
> I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.
> 
> I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.


Paypal are awesome, I am so pleased for you. VC is part-funded by the French Government so they act like they are above the law.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> So to give an update on my claim against VC....
> 
> I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).
> 
> VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.
> 
> I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!
> 
> I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.
> 
> I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.



Here is the official verdict from Vestiaire Collective.




It looks like Vestiaire didn't punish the seller, or make them remove any of their badges or listings, and they are still selling another one of these fake necklaces. I really hope no one else gets scammed like I did.

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...gold-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-19011430.shtml


----------



## jmc3007

Glitterbomb said:


> Hi, thank you so much for reading and for your reply....I appreciate your help and suggestions greatly!
> 
> Yes, they are most definitely not real diamonds. I am not sure what they are.
> 
> I honestly am not sure if there was a certificate or if I kept the tag from VC. I tried to find it but was not able to...I wouldn't have thrown out the COA, but I can't find it at this time, if it was included. Personally the COA isn't important me (I know it is to most though). It's also easy to get blank fake COAs, I've seen them for sale online....so I don't trust the COA as a part of authentication anymore.
> 
> I did do a PayPal claim, and contacted Vestiaire Collective. They wanted me to ship the necklace back to them for another round of authentication. I already shipped back the necklace and box to Vestiaire Collective yesterday, so I can't take a picture of the box, but I did take a lot of pictures of the necklace (alone, and comparing it to the authentic one) before mailing it back.
> 
> I agree that the clasp looks nearly identical to the authentic clasp, which is part of how it fooled me.
> 
> I don't expect VCA to ever reimburse authentication fees, my apologies for the misunderstanding - I meant that Vestiaire Collective (VC) should reimburse it if I ended up having to pay it.
> 
> Vestiaire Collective said if this second round of authentication has a result of the necklace being inauthentic, they will refund me. They said if they decide it is authentic, they will list it for sale on my profile (!!!) or ship it back to me at my request. If they declare it as being authentic once again and do ship it back to me, I will proceed with having VCA authenticate it.
> 
> By the way, I also noticed that the serial number on the listing is not the same as the serial number of the necklace I received. It is hard to make out, but the last 3 digits of the serial number on the listing is 224, and the last 3 digits on the replica necklace I received is 842.
> 
> Yes, please send me the source of where the seller took those pictures...I would love to see to have all the necessary documentation for PayPal. Thank you so much!


Once you initiate a claim with PP, you don’t have to obtain any further authentication, the burden is on VC to refund from PP’s point of view regardless of whether VC agree or disagree with the authenticity of the item.
 Glad to hear it worked out for you


----------



## Saturday14

Tip for any new sellers out there: when shipping your item, take pictures of your product from every single angle out of the box, then showing how its packaged up, then the box taped shut with the shipping label attached AND take a picture when you hand it over to the courier. I've even taken pictures of it dropped off at the convenience / safe store. What I've realised is that you need to cover yourself as much as possible in the event of a flag from VC be it over its condition, etc. A couple of times, I've had to chase for information of my item's wherabouts after weeks of being held in customs, and one item was lost altogether, and VC requested proof that I despatched the item at all, even though it's confirmed as collected by the courier (with an exact time stamp) and "on its way" on VC's own website! Within 'my orders' section where you can track your order's progress! Ridiculous. Always ask for a receipt if you're dropping it off. And if the courier is collecting directly from you and can't provide a receipt, take a picture of you handing the package over (not showing the courier's face). Assume every eventuality and save yourself the future headache.

Over chat, VC at one point was also requesting scanned passport / formal IDs to look into basic shipping dilemmas with THEIR nominated couriers!! Supplying a government document over a chat function to someone you've never spoken to?! This is unacceptable and goes against the data protection act that has swept across Europe in recent years. You would think out of everywhere, France would be aware of this law. I refused over fraud concerns and really stood firm on this and eventually they / the robot gave up and found alternative ways of "looking into the issue". I sincerely hope they have stopped asking for this now.

I've also noticed that selling from the UK slowed down drastically after Brexit due to the additional 20% mark-up in sending items via France. Thankfully, VC have now opened a UK warehouse which means that UK buyers will not have to pay this VAT but it is still unclear what this means for potential buyers in other territories. VC must be more transparent about the guidelines for items despatched from UK. Right now, buyers are getting a nasty surprise at check-out after arduous negotiations. Wasting everyone's time. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ylesiya

Thank you @Saturday14 for writing this.
My tips would be the following:
1) if you are the seller, always take photos and videos of what you ship against the label, take pic of passing the items to the courier/dropping off with the label being clearly visible. Save a copy of the shipping label VC provided to you.
2) if you are the buyer, take screenshots of the listing, checkout page etc. Pay with PayPal/credit card so that you can dispute the transaction later if required. When you receive the package, videotape opening process clearly. If you have to return the item, do the same as stated in 1).
3) if you are a buyer, do not buy items you can't authenticate yourself or via another third party which you trust, especially if the items are high value. I only bought items from VC which I am able to double check on my end. 

There are plenty of nice sellers and buyers on VC but the platform itself sucks. If all goes well, it's good. If something goes wrong, they are really bad in fixing the issues. Being a seller, I am tired of dealing with them and the stupidity of customer support.
They once lost my pair of earrings at their hub. I packed them together with the box as the insert was flaky (common issue for older Chanel inserts) and bubble wrapped the whole thing + receipt copy inside. They approached me saying that earrings were not inside the parcel and maybe I forgot to put them in. Yeah, sure.

And I can't stress out how many times they were unable to authenticate the items: I lost count long time ago. How many times I came to realise that their so called "experts" are nowhere near to being skilled in basic authentication. How many times they asked for receipts because they were unable to see the difference between authentic and fake products.

So I would say buy if you see something you want/love which is hard to find but take all the necessary precautions. I am mostly a seller but scored a few wonderful items at good prices without any issues.


----------



## 77renifer

Hello 
I have a big problem with Vestiaire collective. I sold my item but I dont have money .. VC said that is 5 working days to pay but I've seen " to be transfered on 13. 02.2022. " Maybe you have any idea?


----------



## Fazerina

Does anyone have experience with getting money back through PayPal dispute? I ordered a bag that didn't match description, VC customer service is being very unhelpful and I just made a dispute on Paypal. This was my first Paypal dispute and I'm a bit unsure about how this going to go. If it goes through do I have to pay for shipping to VC or do they offer a shipping label?

As a general feedback I would say that I'm very unhappy with my experience with VC. This was my first order and will also be my last.


----------



## 77renifer

Fazerina said:


> Does anyone have experience with getting money back through PayPal dispute? I ordered a bag that didn't match description, VC customer service is being very unhelpful and I just made a dispute on Paypal. This was my first Paypal dispute and I'm a bit unsure about how this going to go. If it goes through do I have to pay for shipping to VC or do they offer a shipping label?
> 
> As a general feedback I would say that I'm very unhappy with my experience with VC. This was my first order and will also be my last.


You have to fight with VC, because I've had the same situation and after many reaponces I'm getting back my item. I ordered bag with wrong measurements and VC offered me shipping and check.


----------



## Ylesiya

Glitterbomb said:


> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person. It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica. The "diamonds" are not real, and the entire piece is too lightweight. What is scary is that the clasp and serial number looks almost accurate, except for the outline of the triangle not lining up properly.
> 
> The same seller is selling another frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant today, with the same exact pictures....just cropped a bit.
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vole-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-19011430.shtml
> 
> Unbelievable!!
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, VC should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> I will never trust Vestiaire Collective again after this, and I have purchased many things from there.
> 
> I don't know how this piece fooled Vestiaire Collective authenticators.
> 
> View attachment 5280299
> 
> 
> replica from Vestiaire Collective on the left, authentic piece from VCA on the right
> 
> View attachment 5280312
> 
> replica clasp (and serial number) compared to the authentic clasp



Hi all,
I just wanted to share this with everyone.
I am quoting this post from @Glitterbomb because this night I have discovered the following listing on VC:






						Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold - 21490438
					

Buy your pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold available. 21490438




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




This necklace was confirmed as "not matching seller's description" by Vestiaire. We all can see that it is a counterfeit. And Vestiaire Collective has relisted the same item under its account *KNOWING *that what they are trying to sell is a counterfeit!

This is unbelievable.


----------



## Angiesese

Double post!


----------



## Angiesese

Buyers beware! I want to share my most recent nightmare experience with VC. I have been both a seller and a buyer on their website since 2015 and had no issues since... Till last month.
I always trusted their authentication service  so I decided, for both my upcoming birthday and for a milestone event (quitted my toxic previous work for a better one after years of self sabotage and insecurities about my real capacities), that I wanted to make a gift to myself : I fell in love with a vintage watch from Van Cleef that I saw on their site.
The price was good and, even if the watch was stated only as in a good state (scratches and crackinngs on the dial)  I thought that with the money saved I could go to VCA store here in Milan and make them refurbish the watch. It was such a glorious item in my eyes, something to be cherished for years to come and to be passed to my girls, that I was more than happy to get it, even if it needed to have a retouch.
I paid for the authentication fee and a week later I got my babe. A day later, the watch was running but it started not keeping the time right.
On my day off the new work I took it to VCA and explained to the SA my issue. The lady praised the beauty of the watch and told me that the watch would have been shipped to France in order to have some parts changed. This is where she called her colleague to have both a look on it.
Some minutes later, they both started noticing some tiny issues were off: for example, the watch didn't have their usual quartz logo and the data code suspiciously didn't match any in their database. No fears, they told me, everything will be fine: we will let our SM examine the watch, he is very knowledgeable about our watches, even the vintage ones.
A week later, I was called to get the item back: they couldn't even produce a shipping label to have it sent back to their crafts in France because the watch code was totally off. It matched with a gold and diamond model, which obviously my watch wasn't. The SM even produced a mail to be sent to VC in order to explain them the problems arised.

The very same day I wrote a mail to VC customer service in order to inform them of my situation, and forwarded them the SM mail: they immediately asked me to send the watch back to have a second authentication.
This is when something started to look strange in my eyes, but I decided to give them trust anyway. Just a mistake, I thought. They will read the producer mail and will refund me in a few days.
No, this is not what happened afterwards.
What happened afterwards was that they refused to consider the item as a fake and told me that no refund was allowed.
They even relisted the item for sale on my account and told me that the only money I could receive would have been from the sale of the watch.
For the last weeks I started mail bombing their useless customer service,  threating them to escalate the issue with both their social media and VCA social media, calling them liar and fraudulent, talking with an endless number of people on the phone.
This morning I was graciously provided with a refund offer.
You know what?
The watch is still there now that I am writing.

When I will receive the refund (I paid using Klarna) I will ask them to take the item back and burn it into Hell's flame


----------



## Angiesese

Update: the watch was relisted under VC account  
http://it.vestiairecollective.com/d...cleef-arpels-argentato-acciaio-21500322.shtml

Please don't buy it! Don't waste your hard earned money  on it!


----------



## shazzy99

I didn't even realise that VC had their own account. I always had a feeling that they may buy things from sellers themselves to sell on, only because things I have had for sale have been purchased with no enquiry, questions, negotiation etc. I am surprised to read the stories on here about being so strict on authentication, as some things I've sold were for example, Ferragamo earrings that were about 10 years old, they came with no stamps on the back at the time, and there was not one question over authenticity (I was a bit worried that they may question since most items these days have stamps).


----------



## Saturday14

@Ylesiya Thank you for your great tips, too!

It's such a shame that the VC user experience has deteriorated over the years as it was such an exciting and trusted platform before. All the recent frustration and negativity around their customer service really brings down honest and solid sellers (like us) after the huge effort we put in. 

For newcomers - I also want to touch on VC's suggested prices and their incessant bullying to bring down prices. Always trust your gut with this and don't listen to them if you really feel your price point is correct. There have been several instances where my items have been sold at the price I listed them for and what I truly feel it's worth. Had I gone with VC's suggestions for those very items I would have earned around 70% less. We're all savvy shoppers on there - we know what something is worth and if it's hard to find. A bag I sold recently did so for over £600 more than VC's "expert" price suggestion .

Secondly, I've read on here that people are nervous about using Hermes as a courier. I hope it puts minds at ease when I say that I've used them for all of my eBay listings and in all these years I've never had an issue with them. Also, whichever courier is on your shipping label, is selected by VC and therefore it's their responsibility to communicate with their shipping partners and resolve the issue for you. Try not to take disputes on yourself directly with their own partners. 

Thirdly, why won't VC reinstate the contact number? A few years ago everything could be swiftly resolved over a quick phone call with a human being. They lied and said that they discovered in "research" the chat function was "our customers preferred choice of communication". In what world do customers prefer typing aimlessly into a void dodging robots, over discussing and resolving matters on a quick phone call? Ummm no. I find this difficult to believe. In actual fact, they leveraged on the pandemic and took away the privilege of the phone number and here we are now, crossing our fingers for a competent robot to magic away our problems. If VC wants to keep their community, they need to start talking to them again and not making them feel anxious in a chat box. They need to get better at putting our minds at ease rather than copying and pasting generic text.

Lastly, the counterfeit Van Cleef situation is shocking. Thank you to this community for all the red flags!

Having said all of this... my general experience over the last few years has been far more positive than negative. In fact, only up until recently it has been excellent. It's sad that we've had to vent like this and afraid that it will put off potential buyers and sellers of the pre-loved movement, especially as there are still great people on VC. VC needs greater competition to pull itself together.


----------



## pikadella34

Saturday14 said:


> @Ylesiya Thank you for your great tips, too!
> 
> It's such a shame that the VC user experience has deteriorated over the years as it was such an exciting and trusted platform before. All the recent frustration and negativity around their customer service really brings down honest and solid sellers (like us) after the huge effort we put in.
> 
> For newcomers - I also want to touch on VC's suggested prices and their incessant bullying to bring down prices. Always trust your gut with this and don't listen to them if you really feel your price point is correct. There have been several instances where my items have been sold at the price I listed them for and what I truly feel it's worth. Had I gone with VC's suggestions for those very items I would have earned around 70% less. We're all savvy shoppers on there - we know what something is worth and if it's hard to find. A bag I sold recently did so for over £600 more than VC's "expert" price suggestion .
> 
> Secondly, I've read on here that people are nervous about using Hermes as a courier. I hope it puts minds at ease when I say that I've used them for all of my eBay listings and in all these years I've never had an issue with them. Also, whichever courier is on your shipping label, is selected by VC and therefore it's their responsibility to communicate with their shipping partners and resolve the issue for you. Try not to take disputes on yourself directly with their own partners.
> 
> Thirdly, why won't VC reinstate the contact number? A few years ago everything could be swiftly resolved over a quick phone call with a human being. They lied and said that they discovered in "research" the chat function was "our customers preferred choice of communication". In what world do customers prefer typing aimlessly into a void dodging robots, over discussing and resolving matters on a quick phone call? Ummm no. I find this difficult to believe. In actual fact, they leveraged on the pandemic and took away the privilege of the phone number and here we are now, crossing our fingers for a competent robot to magic away our problems. If VC wants to keep their community, they need to start talking to them again and not making them feel anxious in a chat box. They need to get better at putting our minds at ease rather than copying and pasting generic text.
> 
> Lastly, the counterfeit Van Cleef situation is shocking. Thank you to this community for all the red flags!
> 
> Having said all of this... my general experience over the last few years has been far more positive than negative. In fact, only up until recently it has been excellent. It's sad that we've had to vent like this and afraid that it will put off potential buyers and sellers of the pre-loved movement, especially as there are still great people on VC. VC needs greater competition to pull itself together.



I would never sell anything of high value on this platform. I know exactly who their authenticators and quality control team are and believe me - none of them are experts, even the ones higher up.

VC has moved their authentication hubs from Paris (where they had real experts) to Tourcoing in the north of France, which is the second poorest region in this country. This town is absolutely miserable, sad, very dangerous, completely different to Lille, which is only a few km from it. They moved there to cut costs on people they hire, it's easier and cheaper for them to hire someone from the area and "train" them, than to hire an actual expert in/from Paris, where people know their worth and actually know what items they are dealing with, how they should look like, how do they feel, etc.

One of my friends wanted to sell a B that was used, but in pristine condition. VC has cancelled the sale, saying the condition of the bag was non-compliant. In fact, they have severely scratched the corners and the angles were really badly stretched by them. It's outrageous this platform treats the items this way, treat their customers even worse.


----------



## Saturday14

pikadella34 said:


> I would never sell anything of high value on this platform. I know exactly who their authenticators and quality control team are and believe me - none of them are experts, even the ones higher up.
> 
> VC has moved their authentication hubs from Paris (where they had real experts) to Tourcoing in the north of France, which is the second poorest region in this country. This town is absolutely miserable, sad, very dangerous, completely different to Lille, which is only a few km from it. They moved there to cut costs on people they hire, it's easier and cheaper for them to hire someone from the area and "train" them, than to hire an actual expert in/from Paris, where people know their worth and actually know what items they are dealing with, how they should look like, how do they feel, etc.
> 
> One of my friends wanted to sell a B that was used, but in pristine condition. VC has cancelled the sale, saying the condition of the bag was non-compliant. In fact, they have severely scratched the corners and the angles were really badly stretched by them. It's outrageous this platform treats the items this way, treat their customers even worse.




This is very useful intel! Thank you so much for sharing. I did notice how the shipping label had changed to Tourcoing as a new destination in France, but had no idea how bad it is out there. 

I think I've been fortunate with my higher priced / authenticated items as I've never had an issue with clearance - they had always been reviewed and accepted straight away without questions asked. In fairness, they were all pretty much new with authentication cards and the full brand packaging etc. That said, I don't think I'll be selling any more expensive items on there and will instead focus on direct shipping / Lower priced pieces. 

Are there any other Europe-based sites you'd recommend for resale of big things? Net-A-Porter has a new service which I haven't tried yet and there's also Reluxe - which has only just been launched. Both services are very unclear on their fees so it's put me off and I've continued with VC for that reason.


----------



## xincinsin

I'm in Asia and I've bought from VC four times: 3 times from Europe and once from Japan. The Japan shipment came via Hongkong and was fine. But every time I buy from a seller in Europe, there are problems. VC France hub insists that my address is wrong and I have to provide an alternative address. Once they sent my item via Chronopost and the tracking showed that it arrived in my country and was delivered by a 3rd party last-mile contractor. After many attempts to communicate with VC, they finally discovered that the item was still sitting in their warehouse because, as usual, their system refused to accept my address. They had to override the system each time and send out by DHL.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I don’t know about other brands, but fake accounts advertising counterfeit Louis Vuitton bags are flooding Vestiaire Collective right now. Dozens of accounts with 0 sales, hundreds of bags with ridiculous prices, stolen pictures and unintelligible item descriptions.


----------



## Ylesiya

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I don’t know about other brands, but fake accounts advertising counterfeit Louis Vuitton bags are flooding Vestiaire Collective right now. Dozens of accounts with 0 sales, hundreds of bags with ridiculous prices, stolen pictures and unintelligible item descriptions.



I am not following LV but I can see a lot of fake VCA being listed every day. Ridiculously low prices and obvious counterfeits.
It is funny that I did not manage to list my authentic Chanel earrings as they "were unable to determine authenticity". It's a complete disaster.


----------



## jmc3007

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I don’t know about other brands, but fake accounts advertising counterfeit Louis Vuitton bags are flooding Vestiaire Collective right now. Dozens of accounts with 0 sales, hundreds of bags with ridiculous prices, stolen pictures and unintelligible item descriptions.


Also happening across other high end brands too. VC has zero safeguards for spam listings and unfortunately scammers have discovered the back door. Guess their approach would only work under direct shipping where unsuspecting buyers would receive junky items. So much for AI


----------



## clemvccn

So disappointed with Vestiaire! I've been on the website since 2012 and the quality of service has been horrible these past 2 years.
Their quality control is the worst and their customer service is unhelpful!
I had to return 4 bags I bought on VC these past 6 months because even after their quality control, they definitely didn't match the description (a hole, a strong smell of tobacco, a gigantic stain on leather, etc.). So disappointing considering the % their taking on each sale.


----------



## Ylesiya

To add to the pool of issues with vestiaire: I just sold a Chanel necklace and received their quality control report from the "expert team" stating that the box, dustbag and care card are missing from the package.
I personally packed everything into the bubble wrap (necklace was INSIDE the box) and handed it over to DHL which sealed the shipment in my presence. 
Long story short, Hong Kong "expert team" misplaced the whole packaging of the item and claiming this is what I've provided undermining my sale and reputation. I contacted their customer support which asked me for the photos of the items which luckily I had. 
There's no resolution on this situation yet but to say I'm angry is to say nothing. 
Please photograph and videotape everything you receive from them or send to them. This is disgusting level of incompetence.


----------



## Ylesiya

Update to the situation:
Luckily the buyer still approved the sale, so it was confirmed and I will be paid.
Vestiaire Collective support came back to me with the following: their "expert team" advised that the packaging "did not pass brand standards and therefore cannot be shipped to the buyer".
This is one of the most ridiculous pieces of information I've ever received. Not only I have my own huge experience with Chanel jewellery and their packaging but also this particular piece was just out of servicing from the local Chanel store. The necklace was passed to Chanel together with the packaging to replace some of the pearls due to the stickiness of their internal pouch - common problem before Chanel changed their inserts to internal cotton fabric. Full packaging was returned to me by Chanel with the insert wrapped into the plastic and necklace itself (totally like new) wrapped into the branded Chanel paper. And this is exactly how the items were shipped to Vestiaire. I included a care card that came with the pair of earrings I personally bought at the store last year - apparently it also was declared as a fake.

I told them I will make this case as public as possible to beware other people which I will do.
Looking at other people's complaints, my guess is sometimes the folk who works in there steals accessories of the branded items. Boxes, dustbags, inserts, paper bags etc have their own value and I think sometimes "the experts" steal the packaging in full or partially. There were reports from the other users about missing hangers, missing dustbags from branded bags - the list is endless. But this is the first time it happened to me. Maybe it is their new feature to declare packaging fake and item authentic in order to "dispose" of the "fake" accessories?..

Beware and photograph everything you send them in detail.


----------



## chicklety

clemvccn said:


> So disappointed with Vestiaire! I've been on the website since 2012 and the quality of service has been horrible these past 2 years.
> Their quality control is the worst and their customer service is unhelpful!
> I had to return 4 bags I bought on VC these past 6 months because even after their quality control, they definitely didn't match the description (a hole, a strong smell of tobacco, a gigantic stain on leather, etc.). So disappointing considering the % their taking on each sale.


They allowed you to return??


----------



## clemvccn

chicklety said:


> They allowed you to return??


I contacted customer service each time and asked for a 2nd control (they tried to convince me to keep the bags and just put them back on sale on my page each time, which I refused), and after the 2nd controls informed me that indeed bags didn't match the description. 

Except for the last one, which was a Celine canvas supposed to be in "great condition" but was definitely not (leather was badly scratched), I asked for a 2nd control, they accepted after a whole week of back and forth with customer service just to tell me that bag matched the description (definitely not!) and they put back into sale on my page without even asking and with a 50€ fee...


----------



## chicklety

clemvccn said:


> I contacted customer service each time and asked for a 2nd control (they tried to convince me to keep the bags and just put them back on sale on my page each time, which I refused), and after the 2nd controls informed me that indeed bags didn't match the description.
> 
> Except for the last one, which was a Celine canvas supposed to be in "great condition" but was definitely not (leather was badly scratched), I asked for a 2nd control, they accepted after a whole week of back and forth with customer service just to tell me that bag matched the description (definitely not!) and they put back into sale on my page without even asking and with a 50€ fee...


Wow, incredible. I'm sorry... thanks for sharing this though. I just ordered a Chanel jacket and I plan to video the opening like you suggested. thanks again.


----------



## mztahiti76

Has anyone had a problem with getting their packages? I bought a bag from a seller in Germany, then she sent to France for inspection. Then they sent it to me in the US.. but customs had rejected my package twice!!! my order total was 2700 but with all their customs fees and taxes, it came out to 3100.. Now I don't know what to do. DHL ask me the manufacturer name and address.. so I put Vestiaire Collective and their France address. Then it got rejected again!!! IDK if I will get my purchase...Has this happen to anyone?


----------



## Ylesiya

mztahiti76 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with getting their packages? I bought a bag from a seller in Germany, then she sent to France for inspection. Then they sent it to me in the US.. but customs had rejected my package twice!!! my order total was 2700 but with all their customs fees and taxes, it came out to 3100.. Now I don't know what to do. DHL ask me the manufacturer name and address.. so I put Vestiaire Collective and their France address. Then it got rejected again!!! IDK if I will get my purchase...Has this happen to anyone?



Not exactly your situation but I have been having a difficulty with my order. I bought a pair of earrings on 12th April and the status on my order page showed seller shipped the item on 14th. 
And since then the status is the following when I check actual tracking: "Your parcel is currently at the UPS Access Point™ and is scheduled to be tendered to UPS. The delivery date will be provided as soon as possible." So basically it has been 10 days and there is even no estimate on when it is coming to the hub.
I have contacted customer support but they are below par, saying they contacted the seller and postal service. So far no news and no updates and I wrote to them again today demanding a refund.

For your situation: what sort of bag is this? How was it declared? Exotic leathers are not allowed for entry into the USA for example. Customs asked for specific information: manufacturer and address which is clearly not Vestiaire Collective but a brand which produced the bag. In the USA the importer is responsible for the goods being shipped into the territory of the United States, so you need to provide a true information. No wonder it got rejected.
You had to tell them what sort of item this is, producing brand and other details they may require to check on whether it would comply with the import regulations.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’d not had a bad experience with VC that couldn’t be resolved so won’t comment on that. However I will say that the worst thing for me about VC is when sellers (or buyers) don’t reply to DMs or offers or other forms of communication. This is by far the worst experience for me. A waste of everybody’s time.
ps. I do agree that their “quality control” is appalling. I did return a couple of things recently becasue they were nothing like description (without any hassle from VC), and I would not trust VC’s inspections. Sad but true.


----------



## mztahiti76

Ylesiya said:


> Not exactly your situation but I have been having a difficulty with my order. I bought a pair of earrings on 12th April and the status on my order page showed seller shipped the item on 14th.
> And since then the status is the following when I check actual tracking: "Your parcel is currently at the UPS Access Point™ and is scheduled to be tendered to UPS. The delivery date will be provided as soon as possible." So basically it has been 10 days and there is even no estimate on when it is coming to the hub.
> I have contacted customer support but they are below par, saying they contacted the seller and postal service. So far no news and no updates and I wrote to them again today demanding a refund.
> 
> For your situation: what sort of bag is this? How was it declared? Exotic leathers are not allowed for entry into the USA for example. Customs asked for specific information: manufacturer and address which is clearly not Vestiaire Collective but a brand which produced the bag. In the USA the importer is responsible for the goods being shipped into the territory of the United States, so you need to provide a true information. No wonder it got rejected.
> You had to tell them what sort of item this is, producing brand and other details they may require to check on whether it would comply with the import regulations.




I finally received my bag yesterday. I have been chatting with VC almost everyday before then. Thankfully I didn't have to pay anymore custom fees. I told them to contact DHL and they did cause it got released from customs on Sunday. It was a LV world tour bumbag. and I LOVE!! the box arrived fine and no damages ... I think the worst part about buying international is getting a hold of someone at VC who knows what they are doing.


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi all. I am extremely disappointed right now. I just received an obviously fake Loewe bag (smells very fake too!) from VC. I just paid for authentication from LegitGrails and am waiting for their response. How should I handle getting my money back? Should I immediately file a dispute with PayPal? Or should I deal with VC first then dispute with PayPal, and/or my credit card company as my last resort? I understand that dealing with VC first will be such a struggle.


----------



## Deleted 698298

LexAeterna said:


> Hi all. I am extremely disappointed right now. I just received an obviously fake Loewe bag (smells very fake too!) from VC. I just paid for authentication from LegitGrails and am waiting for their response. How should I handle getting my money back? Should I immediately file a dispute with PayPal? Or should I deal with VC first then dispute with PayPal, and/or my credit card company as my last resort? I understand that dealing with VC first will be such a struggle.


You should go to VC site and start return process, when choosing an option ‘why’ you state that suspected fake or not matching description - whichever it is - explain clearly why you think so. They are pretty reasonable so hopefully you won’t have any issues. If that doesn’t work then take other steps, PayPal or credit card chargeback which ever you used…


----------



## LexAeterna

Consumer2much said:


> You should go to VC site and start return process, when choosing an option ‘why’ you state that suspected fake or not matching description - whichever it is - explain clearly why you think so. They are pretty reasonable so hopefully you won’t have any issues. If that doesn’t work then take other steps, PayPal or credit card chargeback which ever you used…


Much appreciated! Thank you for this advice.


----------



## Ylesiya

Another horrible experience with Vestiaire as a seller. 
I am sorry but I just need to vent.

I sold a necklace which had an additional safety pin installed on it. I have shown it in great detail in the photos and wrote about it in the description to make sure the buyer knows what he/she is buying. There is absolutely no doubt about it because as a long term seller I sell on multiple platforms and use the same description across all of them.

Other people here reported it before but it has never happened to me that VC changes descriptions of some of the items before placing them online. I have never bothered to check mine and learned to do it this hard way.

I shipped my item and of course I've got all these requests from VC asking for receipts and other evidence (like servicing which was done by the original brand) which I've provided although the necklace had all the original hallmarks etc. This is where I was puzzled on what the whole fuss about and then discovered that the description of my item is severely trimmed. The sale has been cancelled due to "item does not perfectly match the description". Hello, there were like 20 super clear high res photos of the item from all the angles?! And I know what I am talking about because I see the photos that other people post.

How is this possible that I DO write about my product in great detail and then this information just disappears?
How is this possible that I provide a ton of super clear photos of the exact same product I am selling and it "does not perfectly match the description"?

I am so fed up with Vestiaire and their "expertise"!


----------



## Saturday14

Ylesiya said:


> Another horrible experience with Vestiaire as a seller.
> I am sorry but I just need to vent.
> 
> I sold a necklace which had an additional safety pin installed on it. I have shown it in great detail in the photos and wrote about it in the description to make sure the buyer knows what he/she is buying. There is absolutely no doubt about it because as a long term seller I sell on multiple platforms and use the same description across all of them.
> 
> Other people here reported it before but it has never happened to me that VC changes descriptions of some of the items before placing them online. I have never bothered to check mine and learned to do it this hard way.
> 
> I shipped my item and of course I've got all these requests from VC asking for receipts and other evidence (like servicing which was done by the original brand) which I've provided although the necklace had all the original hallmarks etc. This is where I was puzzled on what the whole fuss about and then discovered that the description of my item is severely trimmed. The sale has been cancelled due to "item does not perfectly match the description". Hello, there were like 20 super clear high res photos of the item from all the angles?! And I know what I am talking about because I see the photos that other people post.
> 
> How is this possible that I DO write about my product in great detail and then this information just disappears?
> How is this possible that I provide a ton of super clear photos of the exact same product I am selling and it "does not perfectly match the description"?
> 
> I am so fed up with Vestiaire and their "expertise"!



Extremely frustrating. Vent away! It is beyond stupid how VC takes the liberty to manipulate descriptions and then make claims of it not matching their own description. Bananas. I've noticed the editing of information on my products and fortunately realised before anything was sold, so relisted and wrote the item description out again. It really can be a case of "blink and you'll miss it" - we can't even trust VC to honour our own wording!!! 

I recently queried why they didn't find one of my bags compliant with its description - when I could not have been more honest or clearer - and they responded referencing another item entirely (wasn't even mine!). VC "experts" are hopeless and fundamentally, are time wasters. Such a shame because it can be really fun making a sale on their platform. The shipping process is easy. But if something goes wrong... then good luck to us!


----------



## LexAeterna

LexAeterna said:


> Hi all. I am extremely disappointed right now. I just received an obviously fake Loewe bag (smells very fake too!) from VC. I just paid for authentication from LegitGrails and am waiting for their response. How should I handle getting my money back? Should I immediately file a dispute with PayPal? Or should I deal with VC first then dispute with PayPal, and/or my credit card company as my last resort? I understand that dealing with VC first will be such a struggle.



I mailed the item back to VC and they will be putting this item under my account to be sold to another victim and are keeping my money hostage. I even spoke to their customer service but the agent left the chat because they refused to refund me (I kept the chat transcript). I opened a PayPal dispute and am wondering if I should just immediately escalate the case to PayPal or wait for VC's response first because my expectations are so low about VC refunding me  I am so devastated


----------



## Ylesiya

LexAeterna said:


> I mailed the item back to VC and they will be putting this item under my account to be sold to another victim and are keeping my money hostage. I even spoke to their customer service but the agent left the chat because they refused to refund me (I kept the chat transcript). I opened a PayPal dispute and am wondering if I should just immediately escalate the case to PayPal or wait for VC's response first because my expectations are so low about VC refunding me  I am so devastated



Please file a case with PayPal ASAP.
You have received the goods, you proved they are counterfeit and you returned for which you also have the proof. Since the platform failed to refund you, you have the right to start a case and you will win.

I have no idea what is going on with this place.
I recently tried to purchase some items off this platform myself.

1) first order was just cancelled almost right away by the seller - ok, it happens.
2) second order was shown to be shipped by the seller but the tracking didn't show the item as even dropped off at the location and I have been waiting for over a week before I contacted them and asked to cancel the order and get a refund. Luckily, it was quick but I was totally disappointed as the item was nice and I really wanted it. It was never relisted by the seller though.
3) and finally I am going through hell with my third order which will be the last time I am buying something from them. The seller shipped it quickly, the item arrived at their Tourcoing hub on 12th May, passed QC immediately, VC provided tracking as if the item was shipped to me.
The story is it has never been shipped up until now and it's May 21st today. The tracking shows "label created" and basically that's it. I started chasing VC on the 18th as  I was supposed to receive the item on 19th. As usual, their agents are complete brainless bots which make my blood pressure rise every time I interact with them.
"Oh here is your tracking, you will receive your item tomorrow!"
It did not even occur to them to check the link. After I pointed out the item has never been passed to FedEx, they went silent. I've been messaging them every day but to no avail. No one even bothers to respond.

I am cursing myself now that I paid with my debit card. I submitted a claim to my bank yesterday for a chargeback but it may take quite a while. Lesson learned.

I think this is the worst possible platform in terms of customer service. Even eBay is better.

Update: I just tried to talk to one of their chat people and this is ridiculous. They are claiming they shipped the item but it was refused by the carrier and hence, pay attention: they will need some documents from me to check where the item is at! The item has never been picked up at all! These blunt idiotic lies right into your face make me so angry that I just can't handle it!


----------



## yoshikitty

LexAeterna said:


> I mailed the item back to VC and they will be putting this item under my account to be sold to another victim and are keeping my money hostage. I even spoke to their customer service but the agent left the chat because they refused to refund me (I kept the chat transcript). I opened a PayPal dispute and am wondering if I should just immediately escalate the case to PayPal or wait for VC's response first because my expectations are so low about VC refunding me  I am so devastated



Sorry to hear your bad experience. I would contact PayPal at once. Hope you can get your money back. Please let us know the result.


----------



## Vanilla1349

I ordered a bag on VC and I've been waiting for it for 2 weeks to be delivered. So it just got here and the package is empty... I paid for an empty box..No idea what to do. I contacted Customer support immediately, who knows when they'll answer. Have you ever been in this situation?


----------



## Ylesiya

@Vanilla1349 have you videotaped opening process? another question is how big is the bag? didn't you feel it is too lightweight when you received it? there is literally nothing inside or packaging was there? it was supposed to come with accessories?

You can also try and contact the carrier to request how much was the weight of the parcel when they measured it at the sorting station. Maybe that would help to understand whether the item was shipped or the box was shipped empty in the first place.

-------------------

On my side, the process is getting absolutely ridiculous.
VC agents are basically trained to flush you down the drain. And even when you give them the obvious facts, they still bluntly contradict them and ignore any proof.

I even got as far as getting an official confirmation from FedEx that the parcel has never been in their hands. The item was never scanned in, there were no other scans at all. Ever. And VC is still daring to insist that the item was shipped since - pay attention! - it is not at their warehouse. I truly don't understand why this is my problem that they misplaced or stolen the item or god knows what happened. I gave them my money and did not receive the goods. Full stop. To be even more precise, it is not a carrier who is at fault but VC itself.
These people are acting like scammers and I really hope I will be able to recover my funds (not a small amount for me!) via chargeback.

I will just put some screenshots here proving I am not making this up and to show to everyone how disgusting and horrible they are.

This is parcel tracking they provided. I even asked them to show me where exactly it says that the shipment was picked up but got no answer to that.




Screenshot from my own account showing the item is "waiting to be shipped". It only changes to "shipped" once it is picked up and tracking starts to be displayed. It never had.




Dumbass response from their support claiming the item was sent. Whom do I believe: these jerks or a reputable shipping company?




And finally - an official response from FedEx to my query confirming the shipment has never been in their hands.



Even if you decide to buy anything, do not make my mistake of paying with a debit card. Only pay with PayPal or a credit card so that you could get your hard earned money back in case they will try to scam you.


----------



## Vanilla1349

I feel so sorry for you too.. This is so dishonest! I have used VC many times and never had any issues. I guess this is my first time. The cardboard box was literally empty! I couldn't estimate the weight since the bag I ordered was very very tiny. I believe the courier company simply stole it because I see a dent in the box, probably had been forced to open on one side and there was a small amount of additional transparent tape on top of the original tape (which is in totally different color). I really don't know how VC will handle this matter but I did give them the money and I got nothing in return, so I do deserve a solution.


----------



## LexAeterna

yoshikitty said:


> Sorry to hear your bad experience. I would contact PayPal at once. Hope you can get your money back. Please let us know the result.


Thanks so much all. Current update on my case: 

VC has not responded to my PayPal case yet. They have less than 10 days to respond to it. Currently, they have listed the fake item under my account. There are people adding it to their Favourites and I received an offer on the item. If I accept these offers, I will be losing about $1000 of hard-earned money because of the shipping/import/authentication fees. 

It feels sickening to lose this amount of money and have another person be scammed by VC if I accept the offer. I will keep waiting on the case. If I don't win, I will reach out to my credit card company, and if I can't get a chargeback then I will suck it up and accept the loss and pray that someone buys the fake item from my account.


----------



## yoshikitty

LexAeterna said:


> Thanks so much all. Current update on my case:
> 
> VC has not responded to my PayPal case yet. They have less than 10 days to respond to it. Currently, they have listed the fake item under my account. There are people adding it to their Favourites and I received an offer on the item. If I accept these offers, I will be losing about $1000 of hard-earned money because of the shipping/import/authentication fees.
> 
> It feels sickening to lose this amount of money and have another person be scammed by VC if I accept the offer. I will keep waiting on the case. If I don't win, I will reach out to my credit card company, and if I can't get a chargeback then I will suck it up and accept the loss and pray that someone buys the fake item from my account.



I believe you will hear from Paypal quicker than VC. Let Paypal deals with VC. Fingers crossed. 
If I were you, I will not let anyone to buy the bag. You don't want another buyer to have the same experience as you. Right?


----------



## LexAeterna

yoshikitty said:


> I believe you will hear from Paypal quicker than VC. Let Paypal deals with VC. Fingers crossed.
> If I were you, I will not let anyone to buy the bag. You don't want another buyer to have the same experience as you. Right?


Thank you so much. I won’t. Within a few hours I received offers on the item at similar prices and part of me thinks it’s VC doing this. I feel so on edge. I’ll keep holding on and wait for PayPal’s decision


----------



## Ylesiya

LexAeterna said:


> Thanks so much all. Current update on my case:
> 
> VC has not responded to my PayPal case yet. They have less than 10 days to respond to it. Currently, they have listed the fake item under my account. There are people adding it to their Favourites and I received an offer on the item. If I accept these offers, I will be losing about $1000 of hard-earned money because of the shipping/import/authentication fees.
> 
> It feels sickening to lose this amount of money and have another person be scammed by VC if I accept the offer. I will keep waiting on the case. If I don't win, I will reach out to my credit card company, and if I can't get a chargeback then I will suck it up and accept the loss and pray that someone buys the fake item from my account.



VC are quite bad at answering to PayPal cases. I think they have a very limited staff, so very often these cases don't even get any  attention. Plus you have all the proof that the item is not authentic and has been returned to them. I am not sure but maybe you can remove this item from your account yourself? I would not want anyone to buy anything like this from me. Anyway I think your chances of winning the case are very high. 

Problem with VC is that they do sell fakes which in theory can happen to anyone because nobody's perfect and sometimes even brands themselves struggle with authentication of their own pieces. But what's horrible is that they sell counterfeits knowingly. We've been discussing a case of a fake VCA necklace here that @Glitterbomb has bought and returned. This piece is a confirmed fake, even VC itself acknowledged it later.

However, this item is still listed under VCA NYC account at the original price with a note of "no defects":






						Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold - 21490438
					

Buy your pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold available. 21490438




					us.vestiairecollective.com
				




And this an expensive item! Which they know for sure is a counterfeit.

On my side, I managed to get a refund from them - still awaiting for it to appear in my account. I was lucky to finally reach out to someone more senior by the looks of things who at least acknowledged that the item has never been sent. It took me numerous emails and caused a lot of frustration. What's worst is that they dare to completely deny totally obvious facts. It's like this kind of conversation:

- the sky is blue
- no, it's not, it's green
- but this is a blue colour?
- no it is green
- but this is the same colour as specified in RGB palette as blue?
- no, we spoke to our experts and they confirmed it's green
- look, here is the official report from CalTech signed by the team of scientists from Cambridge and Oxford that the sky colour is indeed blue according to their spectrometry results!
- no, we reached out to our expert department and after applying strict colour criteria we have concluded that the sky colour is still green

They truly deserve worst customer service ever award.


----------



## LexAeterna

Ylesiya said:


> VC are quite bad at answering to PayPal cases. I think they have a very limited staff, so very often these cases don't even get any  attention. Plus you have all the proof that the item is not authentic and has been returned to them. I am not sure but maybe you can remove this item from your account yourself? I would not want anyone to buy anything like this from me. Anyway I think your chances of winning the case are very high.
> 
> Problem with VC is that they do sell fakes which in theory can happen to anyone because nobody's perfect and sometimes even brands themselves struggle with authentication of their own pieces. But what's horrible is that they sell counterfeits knowingly. We've been discussing a case of a fake VCA necklace here that @Glitterbomb has bought and returned. This piece is a confirmed fake, even VC itself acknowledged it later.
> 
> However, this item is still listed under VCA NYC account at the original price with a note of "no defects":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold - 21490438
> 
> 
> Buy your pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Pink gold necklace Van Cleef & Arpels Pink in Pink gold available. 21490438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this an expensive item! Which they know for sure is a counterfeit.
> 
> On my side, I managed to get a refund from them - still awaiting for it to appear in my account. I was lucky to finally reach out to someone more senior by the looks of things who at least acknowledged that the item has never been sent. It took me numerous emails and caused a lot of frustration. What's worst is that they dare to completely deny totally obvious facts. It's like this kind of conversation:
> 
> - the sky is blue
> - no, it's not, it's green
> - but this is a blue colour?
> - no it is green
> - but this is the same colour as specified in RGB palette as blue?
> - no, we spoke to our experts and they confirmed it's green
> - look, here is the official report from CalTech signed by the team of scientists from Cambridge and Oxford that the sky colour is indeed blue according to their spectrometry results!
> - no, we reached out to our expert department and after applying strict colour criteria we have concluded that the sky colour is still green
> 
> They truly deserve worst customer service ever award.



So glad to hear that you are receiving the refund. My PayPal dispute got closed and I will be receiving my refund as well. So relieved. I am never touching that website ever again.


----------



## SELINNN

There is one seller using photos of my listings and photos taken from retailer websites. Comments under her listings are full of complaints. I reported this to Vestiaire Collective 10 days ago; had a few chats with their customer representatives. All they say is we are working on this. I don't know what is there to work on when all the evidence shows fraud.

Yet this seller continues to "sell" and even opened a second account.

I gave them a last chance today. They said we will call you now but then received an email saying there was a problem connecting call, give us another 48 hours.

I'm starting to believe that they are on purpose turning a blind eye to this activity.

If you won't be bored, I can share the whole experience with screenshots. Avoid sellers "Erdem" and "Serife" on VC.


----------



## Vanilla1349

Let me update you on my case. VC literally told me that I accepted the package, so they can do nothing if it was empty. No money refund, nothing! I'm sure no investigation at all was carried... So now I have a very expensive cardboard box and I can't do anything :


----------



## caannie

Vanilla1349 said:


> Let me update you on my case. VC literally told me that I accepted the package, so they can do nothing if it was empty. No money refund, nothing! I'm sure no investigation at all was carried... So now I have a very expensive cardboard box and I can't do anything :


I hope you paid by credit card or paypal. Receiving an empty package is not something unusual when it comes to credit card chargebacks. I'd be on the phone right now. Hopefully it wasn't too valuable.


----------



## yoshikitty

Vanilla1349 said:


> Let me update you on my case. VC literally told me that I accepted the package, so they can do nothing if it was empty. No money refund, nothing! I'm sure no investigation at all was carried... So now I have a very expensive cardboard box and I can't do anything :



Have you contacted your credit card company or PayPal?


----------



## Vanilla1349

I have sent them a request. Also provided the info they needed and screenshots.. Well, not sure how this will go too. VC even contacted the seller and suggested I was a thief and I lied. The courier company is innocent, the seller is innocent.... I never felt more humiliated!


----------



## yoshikitty

Vanilla1349 said:


> I have sent them a request. Also provided the info they needed and screenshots.. Well, not sure how this will go too. VC even contacted the seller and suggested I was a thief and I lied. The courier company is innocent, the seller is innocent.... I never felt more humiliated!



I am so sorry for the situation you are having. Hopefully it will get solved in your favour. 
I hope it's not an expensive bag though.


----------



## Vanilla1349

yoshikitty said:


> I am so sorry for the situation you are having. Hopefully it will get solved in your favour.
> I hope it's not an expensive bag though.



No, it's not like a Chanel or something very expensive, but still it is a loss, and moreover, it is offensive to me. It is painful to be pointed at like some criminal, like I stole my own bag... Can't believe this theatre. They have confirmed the weight of the package was changed by the courier company even before entering my country, and still I am to blame..


----------



## yoshikitty

Vanilla1349 said:


> No, it's not like a Chanel or something very expensive, but still it is a loss, and moreover, it is offensive to me. It is painful to be pointed at like some criminal, like I stole my own bag... Can't believe this theatre. They have confirmed the weight of the package was changed by the courier company even before entering my country, and still I am to blame..


When they have confirmed the changed of weight of the package before reaching you, you should be able to get the money back from PayPal or the credit card company. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LexAeterna

LexAeterna said:


> So glad to hear that you are receiving the refund. My PayPal dispute got closed and I will be receiving my refund as well. So relieved. I am never touching that website ever again.


VC has listed that fake bag I received in their store's profile. I guess the items they sell are all from customers who won PayPal disputes or credit card chargebacks. So sketchy!


----------



## Saturday14

Vanilla1349 said:


> Let me update you on my case. VC literally told me that I accepted the package, so they can do nothing if it was empty. No money refund, nothing! I'm sure no investigation at all was carried... So now I have a very expensive cardboard box and I can't do anything :



This is scandalous - I'm very sorry to read the stress that VC are putting you through. They are quite simply, insane. If you paid with a credit card, you must speak to the bank urgently as you will have buyers' protection. I know AmEx offers this and I believe every other credit card business does the same. If you paid with Paypal, then they will support your claim, too.


----------



## Glitterbomb

VC is now selling the fake necklace that they refunded me for (and removed the second listing the seller had up) on their own account page, using the seller's same fake pictures. I'm disgusted.

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...gold-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-21490438.shtml


----------



## yoshikitty

Glitterbomb said:


> VC is now selling the fake necklace that they refunded me for (and removed the second listing the seller had up) on their own account page, using the seller's same fake pictures. I'm disgusted.
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...gold-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-21490438.shtml



Maybe you should post a question/comment on the item's page, let's see if VC will remove your comment.


----------



## Glitterbomb

yoshikitty said:


> Maybe you should post a question/comment on the item's page, let's see if VC will remove your comment.



I'm sure they will, but I'll try


----------



## Deleted 698298

Glitterbomb said:


> VC is now selling the fake necklace that they refunded me for (and removed the second listing the seller had up) on their own account page, using the seller's same fake pictures. I'm disgusted.
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...gold-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-21490438.shtml


It is absolutely appalling, but I’m not surprised. Same happened to me too, VC refunded me for a fake item and later re-listed the item as VC seller. If someone went public with this to the media outlets then VC would be finished. This is deliberate misleading, this is selling fakes… really bad for resell business!


----------



## MAH333

Hello, everyone.  I would like to ask if any of you know if there is a section where suggestions for improving services can be sent to Vestiaire?  I mostly sell on the platform and have been seeing a sharp drop in sales and offers for about a month now.  It can be seen that some changes are being made to the platform, but in my opinion it is working worse.  The section with favorite items of each member no longer allows choosing the brand or type of item you are looking for.  Most people like thousands of items and how they would look for a specific brand or bag or shoes in their favorite section.  This has a very negative effect on sales.


----------



## millivanilli

Vanilla1349 said:


> Let me update you on my case. VC literally told me that I accepted the package, so they can do nothing if it was empty. No money refund, nothing! I'm sure no investigation at all was carried... So now I have a very expensive cardboard box and I can't do anything :


Oh Lord, that sucks I am so sorry!!
I always open the parcel BEFORE I sign the papers when I buy second hand or online via ebay etc and the item was expensive. Always. This was something they really hammered into our heads at school, always to check if everything is alright before accepting the delivery.


----------



## Saturday14

Hello gang! I recently listed a few items, all beautiful and timeless, from hot brands Balenciaga and Saint Laurent, but there is absolutely NO engagement whatsoever on my items. I find this particularly strange as when I first started using VC just pre-covid and during covid, the "likes", comments and offers were endless and very busy! Now, there is nothing. Not a peep! For reference I'm an "expert" UK seller. Is anyone else on here having the same issue with slow sales? Do you think that the cost of living crisis has impacted pre-loved market? I'm thinking people just aren't buying anything anymore like they were during the pandemic. 

Or is that people have really gone off VC and no longer trust them?

I really want to try other platforms but there isn't much of a choice when you're in the UK.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Saturday14 said:


> Hello gang! I recently listed a few items, all beautiful and timeless, from hot brands Balenciaga and Saint Laurent, but there is absolutely NO engagement whatsoever on my items. I find this particularly strange as when I first started using VC just pre-covid and during covid, the "likes", comments and offers were endless and very busy! Now, there is nothing. Not a peep! For reference I'm an "expert" UK seller. Is anyone else on here having the same issue with slow sales? Do you think that the cost of living crisis has impacted pre-loved market? I'm thinking people just aren't buying anything anymore like they were during the pandemic.
> 
> Or is that people have really gone off VC and no longer trust them?
> 
> I really want to try other platforms but there isn't much of a choice when you're in the UK.


I’m also in the UK. It’s like I’m invisible. I lost expert due to that. No traffic no interest, a like here and there.
I think it’s because we’re out of the EU. Potential  buyers dont want to pay huge taxes and vat…


----------



## Saturday14

Consumer2much said:


> I’m also in the UK. It’s like I’m invisible. I lost expert due to that. No traffic no interest, a like here and there.
> I think it’s because we’re out of the EU. Pit entail buyers dont want to pay huge taxes and vat…



Yes, agree! The sales drastically dropped after the EU tax was added, but they also opened a UK warehouse to solve this issue but clearly it hasn't. "Invisible" is the perfect word to describe our status on there!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Saturday14 said:


> Yes, agree! The sales drastically dropped after the EU tax was added, but they also opened a UK warehouse to solve this issue but clearly it hasn't. "Invisible" is the perfect word to describe our status on there!


Didn’t know about the warehouse…What’s  it for?
Sales within the UK are unaffected by the Brexit mess but UK buyers are either not interested in what I have or they’re not keen on paying my prices. I might be better off pawning stuff  (kiddin)


----------



## Saturday14

Consumer2much said:


> Didn’t know about the warehouse…What’s  it for?
> Sales within the UK are unaffected by the Brexit mess but UK buyers are either not interested in what I have or they’re not keen on paying my prices. I might be better off pawning stuff  (kiddin)



Items from the UK now go through authenticity check through a UK warehouse, we longer have to ship to Paris but I you're right I forgot that it was for UK buyers only I think... it's so confusing and VC haven't been clear on the process at all. The general feeling I get is that the hype over VC is quickly vanishing and buyers and sellers alike just don't have the energy for it anymore.


----------



## caannie

Saturday14 said:


> Hello gang! I recently listed a few items, all beautiful and timeless, from hot brands Balenciaga and Saint Laurent, but there is absolutely NO engagement whatsoever on my items. I find this particularly strange as when I first started using VC just pre-covid and during covid, the "likes", comments and offers were endless and very busy! Now, there is nothing. Not a peep! For reference I'm an "expert" UK seller. Is anyone else on here having the same issue with slow sales? Do you think that the cost of living crisis has impacted pre-loved market? I'm thinking people just aren't buying anything anymore like they were during the pandemic.
> 
> Or is that people have really gone off VC and no longer trust them?
> 
> I really want to try other platforms but there isn't much of a choice when you're in the UK.


In the past I have bought a couple of items on VC that I couldn't find anywhere else. I'm in the US and I find the site slow and cumbersome. The search feature really sucks. I will be looking for a specific item, say a designer brand leather wallet, and search will show me many items listed as "cloth wallet" even though they are leather. I see extremely poor descriptions and titles, so I can't find anything. And then there are items that have seemingly been listed for years, seller long gone, no answers to offers. To me, the site is just junk.


----------



## MAH333

Saturday14 said:


> Hello gang! I recently listed a few items, all beautiful and timeless, from hot brands Balenciaga and Saint Laurent, but there is absolutely NO engagement whatsoever on my items. I find this particularly strange as when I first started using VC just pre-covid and during covid, the "likes", comments and offers were endless and very busy! Now, there is nothing. Not a peep! For reference I'm an "expert" UK seller. Is anyone else on here having the same issue with slow sales? Do you think that the cost of living crisis has impacted pre-loved market? I'm thinking people just aren't buying anything anymore like they were during the pandemic.
> 
> Or is that people have really gone off VC and no longer trust them?
> 
> I really want to try other platforms but there isn't much of a choice when you're in the UK.


----------



## MAH333

Hi Saturday14, look my previous post  comment #1468 . I am from Bulgaria. I think the reason is in application. They made some changes my opinion with visibility of the items.


----------



## 07Daisy91

VC doesn't seem to have an option to report incorrect listings. I was seeing LV monogram pieces listed as "exotic leathers" but couldn't do anything about it.

What is also annoying, there doesn't seem to be a requirement to add measurements of the item. A lot of users just put up their bags for sale and there is no mention of the size or dimensions. How are they expecting their stuff to sell? Are we to figure out the size based on the person's hand in frame or the number of quilts/monogram patterns?


----------



## Saturday14

caannie said:


> In the past I have bought a couple of items on VC that I couldn't find anywhere else. I'm in the US and I find the site slow and cumbersome. The search feature really sucks. I will be looking for a specific item, say a designer brand leather wallet, and search will show me many items listed as "cloth wallet" even though they are leather. I see extremely poor descriptions and titles, so I can't find anything. And then there are items that have seemingly been listed for years, seller long gone, no answers to offers. To me, the site is just junk.



Agree on all points. Especially that the site is very slow! The entire experience feels arduous and laborious. But it makes me sad as VC was such fun before and now it's lost its spark and seemingly, its customers. To think there was a time where one could speak with a human begin in their customer service team!!! Everything was resolved painlessly and efficiently. They used to be very good and unequaled. Gone are the days... I wish there were better options in Europe or at least the UK.


----------



## Saturday14

MAH333 said:


> Hi Saturday14, look my previous post  comment #1468 . I am from Bulgaria. I think the reason is in application. They made some changes my opinion with visibility of the items.



Hello @MAH333 thank you! I read your feedback and it makes total sense. What on earth are they doing over there on VC planet?!!


----------



## Saturday14

Just had the most pathetic and laughable chat with a VC bot. They really are beyond help aren't they. The service was so embarrassingly poor that they didn't even bother sending me the classic "how did we do?" survey follow up. I'm going to give Net-A-Porter's Reflaunt service ago!


----------



## luan0806

I sell on VC majorly (from Spain) and also noticed the change of traffic, I think VC is losing trust of buyers. However, the macroeconomic situation is causing huge negative impact, some big branded vintage/ archive sellers (on their websites ) I know are not selling as usual neither.


----------



## phoebe_chen

shazzy99 said:


> I didn't even realise that VC had their own account. I always had a feeling that they may buy things from sellers themselves to sell on, only because things I have had for sale have been purchased with no enquiry, questions, negotiation etc. I am surprised to read the stories on here about being so strict on authentication, as some things I've sold were for example, Ferragamo earrings that were about 10 years old, they came with no stamps on the back at the time, and there was not one question over authenticity (I was a bit worried that they may question since most items these days have stamps).



Hi, was your shipping covered when Vestiaire bought your item? I experienced it today (an item of mine was sold without no enquiry, negotiation etc) and they didn't provide me with pre-paid shipping label. 

I'm just worried that if I decided to ship it on my own with a courier of my choice, that there's no way to prove it to them that my item's shipping (like the prepaid DHL label where it's clear for both parties that the item is on their way

TIA!


----------



## shazzy99

phoebe_chen said:


> Hi, was your shipping covered when Vestiaire bought your item? I experienced it today (an item of mine was sold without no enquiry, negotiation etc) and they didn't provide me with pre-paid shipping label.
> 
> I'm just worried that if I decided to ship it on my own with a courier of my choice, that there's no way to prove it to them that my item's shipping (like the prepaid DHL label where it's clear for both parties that the item is on their way
> 
> TIA!


Definitely do not ship on your own. They should always provide a shipping label. I don’t think you will be covered if you don’t use their labels.
I’ve only ever sold, no purchases, and they provided DHL label when shipping to their hub, and a local courier label for sale within Australia. 
May need to check your account section, as sometimes they will not email it, you have to download yourself from the section where there is list of your items for sale.


----------



## phoebe_chen

shazzy99 said:


> Definitely do not ship on your own. They should always provide a shipping label. I don’t think you will be covered if you don’t use their labels.
> I’ve only ever sold, no purchases, and they provided DHL label when shipping to their hub, and a local courier label for sale within Australia.
> May need to check your account section, as sometimes they will not email it, you have to download yourself from the section where there is list of your items for sale.



Thanks!! I contacted them via email and they promptly replied the next day with a DHL shipping label. I noticed "the duties and taxes not paid" was printed on the label, though. I think duties is always buyer's responsibility? (in this case, it's them)

I always get a pre-paid label with duties paid whenever someone bought my item on vestiaire, so I assume this is Vestiaire buying my item this time, since there's no negotiation and the item was sold just like that.


----------



## EmilyM11

I’ve just submitted Dior Caro with receipt, box and dustbag (bought at Dior concession) and they claim they can’t state authenticity. I don’t know what to say - I mean laugh?


----------



## fanki1983

is there a rough guide of how they calculate the import tax?  I purchased a bag from HK to Australia the import tax is charged at 10%.
I spot this Chanel from NZ is roughly $2900, but the import tax to AU at checkout is estimated at a whopping $450??? its like nearly 15%?  I just checked NZ has tax rate of 15%.  wow..

maybe I should just stick to HK or Japan for sellers location then.. cheaper tax and also many bags conditions are very good from these places


----------



## Pennycal

I just got a Chanel Bag from Vestiaire. I am pretty sure the chain is not original. The links where it joins the bag do not meet neatly and look to have been clamped on. They also don't have a lot of weight to them. The bag is genuine I would say just the chain but I feel this should have been noted on the description (at least the fact that it isn't attached properly) I have raised it on Vestiaire but had no response as yet.

It looks like the seller bought it a couple of months ago and resold it quite quickly. Not sure if they removed the chain or not but I can see the images are the same as the original listing.

I am not sure what I can do from here if anything or if I have to just accept it.


----------



## yoshikitty

Pennycal said:


> I just got a Chanel Bag from Vestiaire. I am pretty sure the chain is not original. The links where it joins the bag do not meet neatly and look to have been clamped on. They also don't have a lot of weight to them. The bag is genuine I would say just the chain but I feel this should have been noted on the description (at least the fact that it isn't attached properly) I have raised it on Vestiaire but had no response as yet.
> 
> It looks like the seller bought it a couple of months ago and resold it quite quickly. Not sure if they removed the chain or not but I can see the images are the same as the original listing.
> 
> I am not sure what I can do from here if anything or if I have to just accept it.


I would return it. If the seller resold it, which means there's something fishy....


----------



## Pennycal

yoshikitty said:


> I would return it. If the seller resold it, which means there's something fishy....


I have reached out to Vestiaire within an hour or receiving it waiting on a reply

This thread doesn’t give me much confidence they will do anything. The bag is genuine Chanel serial number and all but perhaps they bought it for the strap and then resold it.

If Vestiaire won’t do anything I am not sure what to do. Raise a dispute through Klarna (the payment service I used) ? Any advice appreciated


----------



## jaskg144

I have had nothing but positive experiences with VC, but I did have a neutral experience recently that I thought I'd share.

My mother bought some Chanel ballet flats from VC last year, I went to re-list them (she had not worn them) and they were rejected on the basis that they were a sample item. I contacted them with proof they were bought on the VC platform, and they did not understand what I meant for a good few days (maybe a language barrier?) and originally said they would not accept them or refund the original purchase. I persisted and stated that if they would not let me sell them, they shouldn't have been available for sale on their site in the first place. They requested that I send the shoes to them and that they would assess the situation once they had them. A few days later, they refunded my mother her original purchase amount.

Very strange experience, but I do continue to shop with them.


----------



## yoshikitty

I haven't buy anything from VC but I sold a couple of items.
My recent experience is:  I sold a pair of sandals but it has returned to me. Long story short, it's obviously the mistakes from UPS.
The buyer tried to contacted UPS while the item was still in her country. At the end, I got it back and even got an import tax invoice from UPS.
I contacted UPS and also VC around 2 weeks ago, but I never hear anything from them.


----------



## yoshikitty

Pennycal said:


> I have reached out to Vestiaire within an hour or receiving it waiting on a reply
> 
> This thread doesn’t give me much confidence they will do anything. The bag is genuine Chanel serial number and all but perhaps they bought it for the strap and then resold it.
> 
> If Vestiaire won’t do anything I am not sure what to do. Raise a dispute through Klarna (the payment service I used) ? Any advice appreciated


You should definitely contact Klarna. If I were you, I won't be happy to have a genuine bag with a fake chain, no matter the price. 
I wish you luck!


----------



## Ylesiya

Pennycal said:


> I have reached out to Vestiaire within an hour or receiving it waiting on a reply
> 
> This thread doesn’t give me much confidence they will do anything. The bag is genuine Chanel serial number and all but perhaps they bought it for the strap and then resold it.
> 
> If Vestiaire won’t do anything I am not sure what to do. Raise a dispute through Klarna (the payment service I used) ? Any advice appreciated



1. Write to them every day even if it's copying and pasting the same text. Make it very clear what happened and what you want in terms of resolution.
2. Say that obviously the chain is not original (for this and that reason - explain clearly why) and it has not been specified by the seller in the listing which is a huge issue, hence you cannot accept the item as it was modified by a third party and demand a second check and a full refund for your purchase.
3. Say that this is the only solution which is acceptable to you. Insist to escalate the matter to the experts team as soon as possible.

Your goal here is for them to make them give you a shipping label to ship it back to them and even if they refuse to refund you, then you will be in a much better position for a dispute as you would have returned an item to them.
Hope it helps. Typically they would refund but you have to fight for it.


----------



## Pennycal

jaskg144 said:


> Very strange experience, but I do continue to shop with them.


I am glad you have had good experiences with them. I hope they come to the party with my bag.


yoshikitty said:


> You should definitely contact Klarna. If I were you, I won't be happy to have a genuine bag with a fake chain, no matter the price.
> I wish you luck!


Yes I was going to give VC a chance to respond before doing so but perhaps it is better to get them involved now. I am pretty sure it is a replacement chain. One side seems to be aattached well and one is not. Not sure if that means it was shortened or replaced. Part of me feels like it was a good deal and if I can get the chain replaced by Chanel I may still be ahead but I don't like things being misrepresented.


Ylesiya said:


> Your goal here is for them to make them give you a shipping label to ship it back to them and even if they refuse to refund you, then you will be in a much better position for a dispute as you would have returned an item to them.
> Hope it helps. Typically they would refund but you have to fight for it.


Thanks for all your tips I will draft an email now it has been 3 days since I lodged the issue but it has been the weekend.

So disappointed I do like the bag and may even consider putting a longer strap on as it is really a shoulder bag but would want Chanel to do it. Not sure if they even do this anymore? Im in Australia. I just think it should have been disclosed.


----------



## deebeept

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone bought from or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?


Bought and sold with them. Selling no problem- plus I know I buy authentic items and have sold easily. Buying has been hit and miss. Fake Rene Caovilla shoes (even after I bought a genuine pair from them first in wrong size), Vc were adamant second pair were authentic and resold them when I returned them. They looked nothing like the first pair! Also a fake Diorissimo bag- really bad fake, I doubt it want even leather, wrong stamp, even said made in France when they are made in Italy! Tried to argue with me, nail biting few days to get my 1.5k back! I don’t know why I kept using them…. On the whole super disappointed. I now use HEWI and luxury promise. VC has zero expertise and talent for spotting fakes. Got too big and now don’t care I feel.


----------



## Pennycal

Ok the designer bag repair place has deemed the chain on the Chanel non-authentic although the rest of the bag is. They said the photos have a genuine chain so the seller clearly changed it up and resold it. 

I have had no response from Vestiaire so I have reached out again and suspended payment on my Klarna account to try and get issue resolved.

So disappointed in the crappy things people do. 

I paid about 700USD for the bag. So I know it isn't a lot of money and maybe getting a decent chain it would still be a nice bag but I just feel off about the whole thing. It was a big amount for me to spend and I should have known better but given the pics were authentic I really have duped a bit.

I don't know if there is any way to get an authentic chain for the bag somewhere? 
What do people think. Is Vestiaire likely to come to the party or should I try and fix the bag up and get some enjoyment out of it.



Ylesiya said:


> Your goal here is for them to make them give you a shipping label to ship it back to them and even if they refuse to refund you, then you will be in a much better position for a dispute as you would have returned an item to them.
> Hope it helps. Typically they would refund but you have to fight for it.


Is the reporting the issue through the order page on the website the only way to keep reaching out to them?


----------



## waterlily112

Pennycal said:


> I have reached out to Vestiaire within an hour or receiving it waiting on a reply
> 
> This thread doesn’t give me much confidence they will do anything. The bag is genuine Chanel serial number and all but perhaps they bought it for the strap and then resold it.
> 
> If Vestiaire won’t do anything I am not sure what to do. Raise a dispute through Klarna (the payment service I used) ? Any advice appreciated


Did you let VC do the quality check prior receiving the bag from them? If so, definitely wait to see what VC can do since they should've caught the issue with the chain strap. If they refuse to do anything about it, then file a charge back with your credit card issuer. I personally have had positive experience selling through VC. The buyers always opted for authentication through VC, and then VC send off the items to them. I get paid very shortly through VC and never have any issue.


----------



## Pennycal

waterlily112 said:


> Did you let VC do the quality check prior receiving the bag from them


Hi

Yep it came from them with their tag attached. I found an old sale
Listing of this bag that the seller must have purchased the bag 6 weeks earlier removed the chain and resold with the original pics
I was considering keeping it anyway as I only paid $700 and replacing the chain but as I said I feel a bit off about the whole thing now


----------



## waterlily112

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep it came from them with their tag attached. I found an old sale
> Listing of this bag that the seller must have purchased the bag 6 weeks earlier removed the chain and resold with the original pics
> I was considering keeping it anyway as I only paid $700 and replacing the chain but as I said I feel a bit off about the whole thing now


Yeah saw your other posts, that wouldn't sit well with me either. Kind of sucks that you have to replace the strap on top of restoring the condition of the bag, unless it's a very rare piece and you love it otherwise sounds like a costly process. Def push VC for a refund or file a charge back claim if they refuse. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Pennycal

waterlily112 said:


> Yeah saw your other posts, that wouldn't sit well with me either. Kind of sucks that you have to replace the strap on top of restoring the condition of the bag, unless it's a very rare piece and you love it otherwise sounds like a costly process. Def push VC for a refund or file a charge back claim if they refuse. Good luck & keep us posted!


Thank you  Its not rare I wouldn't think I do love the camera bag style but I don't like the idea of the seller getting away with this or Vestiaire passing it off as intact when it wasn't. I am wondering if I would have considered it at the price if I had known about the strap and I am not 100% sure. Not sure I would get another Chanel vintage camera bag at the $1000-$1200 mark which is where I will probably end up after an interior clean, tag repair and new chain so when I look at it like that I start wondering what to do.

Anyone who has returned to Vestiaire what happens next. If it is deemed that it was listed falsely do they give a full refund or am I out the import charges etc? 

Ugh wish I wasn't lusting after a Chanel so badly.


----------



## Fazerina

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep it came from them with their tag attached. I found an old sale
> Listing of this bag that the seller must have purchased the bag 6 weeks earlier removed the chain and resold with the original pics
> I was considering keeping it anyway as I only paid $700 and replacing the chain but as I said I feel a bit off about the whole thing now


If the pictures were the same in both listings could it be that the person whom you bought it from had first bought it from original seller and they weren't happy with the product either so Vestiaire refunded them and re-listed the item? I have bought one item from Vestiaire and it was different from photos and not in same condition as in photos and Vestiaire offered me to re-list the product in my profile with same photos and same description in order to get my money back..

/edit I thought that sounded sketchy so I filed a claim with Paypal and got refunded that way. I even wrote them and asked what will happen when someone would buy the item from my re-listing and also be unhappy with it asking for a refund but they never answered me.


----------



## Pennycal

Fazerina said:


> If the pictures were the same in both listings could it be that the person whom you bought it from had first bought it from original seller and they weren't happy with the product either so Vestiaire refunded them and re-listed the item? I have bought one item from Vestiaire and it was different from photos and not in same condition as in photos and Vestiaire offered me to re-list the product in my profile with same photos and same description in order to get my money back..
> 
> /edit I thought that sounded sketchy so I filed a claim with Paypal and got refunded that way. I even wrote them and asked what will happen when someone would buy the item from my re-listing and also be unhappy with it asking for a refund but they never answered me.


Yes this is really not ok by VC basically saying they will try and palm it off on someone else this could be exactly what has happened here too.

I am still tossing up just keeping it and replacing the chains with high quality ones from Mautto as the bags condition is otherwise ok for the price  but hate the idea of it being misrepresented


----------



## Pennycal

So I have decided to keep the bag. I was really unhappy with the VC response as per Fazerinas response and I responded to them showing them the first and second listing and that they either didnt check it properly when the original purchaser resold it or worse they resold it knowing it was altered. I told them I wasn't comfortable with them relisting it under my name and some other poor unsuspecting person buys it. 

I guess they wont respond and I am not sure it Klarna would assist me in getting a refund but will try that path as well. Otherwise I think I will get the good chains from Mautto and have the bag tidied up by a professional spa. It will likely come in at $1000-$1100 all up which I guess isnt bad for a vintage Chanel. I may sell it on but advise that the chain is not original


----------



## lanilovinit

Hi! This is my conclusion as to what is going on at vistaire collection and I’ve read most of the blog but it popped in my head immediately when i started reading this thread. Hear me out! 

I think that it is the company itself selling fakes. I think that’s why they allow certain people to sell obviously fake items over and over because it’s them that are selling them!!! Makes total sense!!! That’s also why they are not authenticated obvious genuine ones because that way they make more money with people paying to have it shipped back or put back online and they never do it so they make money and THEY KEEP THE AUTHENTIC PIECES!!! It’s a **** ponzey scheme and they should be facing charges for this it’s super illegal! Maybe then people can get some if their losses back. This is a horrible company.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This time I would like to share a positive experience with Vestiaire Collective. I recently sold a Louis Vuitton small leather good in mint condition to a Spanish buyer with direct shipping. Upon receipt, the buyer had second thoughts re. the purchase and tried to get a refund from Vestiaire Collective on the grounds they thought the item had been used. Vestiaire Collective blocked my payout and started a quality assessment. Since I took high-res pictures of the item the day I packed it for shipping, Vestiaire sided with me. The refused the refund and released the payment.


----------



## VivCatGirl

Hi all, I moved from the US to the UK and I'm selling a few luxury handbags. Unfortunately it looks like we don't have many options here in the UK... I tried a couple of consignment shops that gave me laughable quotes. So I decided to list my items on Vestiare and even though I haven't yet had a bad experience (just sold my first item, knock on wood), I'm so tired of lowball offers and buyers who don't go through with the purchase after their offer has been accepted... Such a waste of time. We have to "hold" the item for 24h only for the buyer to go silent.

Anyways, reading through these posts I'm now afraid of selling my high ticket items in there (Chanel, LV). UK peeps, is there any other option for us? Would the 'Authenticity Guarantee' program from eBay work better? I miss those days when I could simply ship everything to Fashionphile. Would that still be an option for international sellers?

ETA: Just popped into the Fashionphile thread and it sounds like they're not the same either. Sigh.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Maybe try Cudoni? I don’t know anything about them and their rates but reviews seem ok. I also bought a ring from them and it was a smooth sailing.


----------



## EmilyM11

VivCatGirl said:


> Hi all, I moved from the US to the UK and I'm selling a few luxury handbags. Unfortunately it looks like we don't have many options here in the UK... I tried a couple of consignment shops that gave me laughable quotes. So I decided to list my items on Vestiare and even though I haven't yet had a bad experience (just sold my first item, knock on wood), I'm so tired of lowball offers and buyers who don't go through with the purchase after their offer has been accepted... Such a waste of time. We have to "hold" the item for 24h only for the buyer to go silent.
> 
> Anyways, reading through these posts I'm now afraid of selling my high ticket items in there (Chanel, LV). UK peeps, is there any other option for us? Would the 'Authenticity Guarantee' program from eBay work better? I miss those days when I could simply ship everything to Fashionphile. Would that still be an option for international sellers?
> 
> ETA: Just popped into the Fashionphile thread and it sounds like they're not the same either. Sigh.


There is a small shop in my home town called Armcandy Bag & Co. I sold my Hermes Herbag with them. It's a small consignment and not sure how it works long distance (do you send them items?) but they seem to have some audience whilst not that many LV/Chanel/Hermes items and they sell fast. The fee is 20%. Not sure this would work but I can recommend. I sold once to Xupes (Hermes Kelly 32) but overall not happy with them (the first sale was ok, the attempted next ones either a joke or no response).
A decent outright buyer of Chanel is DesignerWishBags (highly recommend Margareth) but she's in Belgium so you'd have to somehow  send it from Europe to her, she pays upon arrival/inspection.


----------



## phoebe_chen

VivCatGirl said:


> Hi all, I moved from the US to the UK and I'm selling a few luxury handbags. Unfortunately it looks like we don't have many options here in the UK... I tried a couple of consignment shops that gave me laughable quotes. So I decided to list my items on Vestiare and even though I haven't yet had a bad experience (just sold my first item, knock on wood), I'm so tired of lowball offers and buyers who don't go through with the purchase after their offer has been accepted... Such a waste of time. We have to "hold" the item for 24h only for the buyer to go silent.
> 
> Anyways, reading through these posts I'm now afraid of selling my high ticket items in there (Chanel, LV). UK peeps, is there any other option for us? Would the 'Authenticity Guarantee' program from eBay work better? I miss those days when I could simply ship everything to Fashionphile. Would that still be an option for international sellers?
> 
> ETA: Just popped into the Fashionphile thread and it sounds like they're not the same either. Sigh.


I haven't got any bad experience selling with Vestiaire but have to agree on the lowball offers. I started to believe that Vestiaire should be the one being held responsible for it, though.

You know when you liked certain items and then you received alerts on the app saying "the seller is ready to lower down the price to xx%". I don't what method they're using in order to conclude that, all that I could think of is probably the seller was in a negotiation and lowered their offer to certain buyer and Vestiaire took that and alerted everyone who liked the item about it.

I could be wrong but I think probably that's what encourages people to put as low as they can, simply bcs Vestiaire advertise for it.


----------



## irysya3008

Hello. Newby here. Just had upsetting experience with VC. Uploaded my LV bag pictures. Got reply that my item isn't real. And was like How? I bought it myself from boutique and have receipts and they even took it for repairs. Send them my documents for review and got reply that my documents aren't legit. Very frustrating experience. Now I feel like my integrity was questioned. I have already sent emails to my SA with request to confirm documents are real. Does anyone know how to properly file a complaint with them?


----------



## irysya3008

EmilyM111 said:


> I’ve just submitted Dior Caro with receipt, box and dustbag (bought at Dior concession) and they claim they can’t state authenticity. I don’t know what to say - I mean laugh?


Oh Ok im not the only one. Was told my documents from boutique arent real


----------



## EmilyM11

It 


irysya3008 said:


> Oh Ok im not the only one. Was told my documents from boutique arent real


It so depends on a person. I had once the same Kelly bag rejected and accepted by various people, accepted invoices from Hermes Poland that look nothing like Hermes in other places, then the Dior bag rejected for who knows what reasons. Just random.


----------



## s0pafit

I recently bought a bag from VC and regret it. I purchased from an expert seller (unsure if that is the same as a professional seller on their return policy?) and had questions about its authenticity. The person I bought it from stated that I can get a full refund if I don't like the item as they are a professional seller, so I assumed expert = professional.

Comparing the bags, unfortunately, I noticed a difference after purchasing the bag and even it went through the authentication process with zero issues. I ordered a YSL Envelope bag and was naive and didn't do enough research beforehand (I admit it's my fault for that) but the seller seemed reputable as they had over 460 sales on VC. The bag I got had a very very very large YSL logo, and it even goes over the flap, unlike what is shown on YSL.com or other reputable websites like Saks or Nordstrom. After I noticed that, I saw that a few of the details were off-center as well which you couldn't see in the images posted on VC.

I returned the item the next day, easily within their 14-day period - it only has to travel from Belgium to France so the delivery is quick as well.... but VC states they find no issues with my bag (logo is fine / off-center items are fine) and that my item will now be relisted on my account, minus their usual commission and they will sell it for me - and I would then get my percentage of the refund... *IF* someone buys it. I don't even know what their usual commission is, so this seems ridiculous. I even made an infographic comparing the bag from their website to verified Envelope bags online and it did not seem to matter. When I asked them for clarification on their return policy, I did not get a response despite it being within the 14-day period.

I am highly disappointed and find their customer support lacking - their FAQ and return policies are unclear. I feel pretty dumb about the whole thing and definitely learned a lesson. Time to grovel and be bitter for the upcoming years lol. I just plan on buying the official bag from a boutique or reputable retailer in the future now.


----------



## Estanteco

I would like to report on my experiences with VC. I ordered an item from one designer and received the item with the label of a different designer, apparently sewn on by hand. I feel tricked - the seller used the designer‘s name to get a higher price presumably. It has been 10 days and VC customer service has not even replied to me in the chat or by email (except to promise a reply within 48 hours etc., which then fails to materialise). I will never use the site again, as either buyer or seller. It is the worst (i.e. completely unhelpful) customer experience I have experienced to date.
And I haven’t even mentioned the problem with functions not working in the app.
I was planning to sell items with them and I‘m glad I had this experience because I now know to stay well aware (speaking for myself).


----------



## GemsBerry

s0pafit said:


> I recently bought a bag from VC and regret it. I purchased from an expert seller (unsure if that is the same as a professional seller on their return policy?) and had questions about its authenticity. The person I bought it from stated that I can get a full refund if I don't like the item as they are a professional seller, so I assumed expert = professional.
> 
> Comparing the bags, unfortunately, I noticed a difference after purchasing the bag and even it went through the authentication process with zero issues. I ordered a YSL Envelope bag and was naive and didn't do enough research beforehand (I admit it's my fault for that) but the seller seemed reputable as they had over 460 sales on VC. The bag I got had a very very very large YSL logo, and it even goes over the flap, unlike what is shown on YSL.com or other reputable websites like Saks or Nordstrom. After I noticed that, I saw that a few of the details were off-center as well which you couldn't see in the images posted on VC.
> 
> I returned the item the next day, easily within their 14-day period - it only has to travel from Belgium to France so the delivery is quick as well.... but VC states they find no issues with my bag (logo is fine / off-center items are fine) and that my item will now be relisted on my account, minus their usual commission and they will sell it for me - and I would then get my percentage of the refund... *IF* someone buys it. I don't even know what their usual commission is, so this seems ridiculous. I even made an infographic comparing the bag from their website to verified Envelope bags online and it did not seem to matter. When I asked them for clarification on their return policy, I did not get a response despite it being within the 14-day period.
> 
> I am highly disappointed and find their customer support lacking - their FAQ and return policies are unclear. I feel pretty dumb about the whole thing and definitely learned a lesson. Time to grovel and be bitter for the upcoming years lol. I just plan on buying the official bag from a boutique or reputable retailer in the future now.


I can't speak about size but YSL going over the flap is an older version of envelope when it just came out, it's legit.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi gals! I am sharing a ridiculous experience, not exactly with VC, but a seller there.
I just bought a pair of Manolo there, in a too good to be true price. The seller said that it was a brand new pair. I used to sell Manolo, Chanel items in cheap prices as well so I think nothing is impossible.
However, I just received the report from VC after their quality check. And the heels are not new, but quite worn actually. So I chose to cancel the deal. And please have a look at the message I got from the seller just within minutes after I cancelled the deal.
If you were me, what would you do?


----------



## yoshikitty

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi gals! I am sharing a ridiculous experience, not exactly with VC, but a seller there.
> I just bought a pair of Manolo there, in a too good to be true price. The seller said that it was a brand new pair. I used to sell Manolo, Chanel items in cheap prices as well so I think nothing is impossible.
> However, I just received the report from VC after their quality check. And the heels are not new, but quite worn actually. So I chose to cancel the deal. And please have a look at the message I got from the seller just within minutes after I cancelled the deal.
> If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5600916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600918


Sorry for your experience. The seller is just impossible. If she didn't write 'brand new perfect heel' and use 'fair condition' I think the price is ok. The heels have definitely gone through a lot of walk. If I were you, I will just cancel the sell and won't contact the seller again.


----------



## Nancy Wong

yoshikitty said:


> Sorry for your experience. The seller is just impossible. If she didn't write 'brand new perfect heel' and use 'fair condition' I think the price is ok. The heels have definitely gone through a lot of walk. If I were you, I will just cancel the sell and won't contact the seller again.



I blocked her and reported her to VC. It is such an unpleasant experience for me.


----------



## Saturday14

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi gals! I am sharing a ridiculous experience, not exactly with VC, but a seller there.
> I just bought a pair of Manolo there, in a too good to be true price. The seller said that it was a brand new pair. I used to sell Manolo, Chanel items in cheap prices as well so I think nothing is impossible.
> However, I just received the report from VC after their quality check. And the heels are not new, but quite worn actually. So I chose to cancel the deal. And please have a look at the message I got from the seller just within minutes after I cancelled the deal.
> If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5600916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600918


Your response was perfection. “Desperate” is the word. Low life, unfulfilled and cruel strangers out there.


----------



## gloomfilter

Anybody with experience from the MyTheresa x Vestaire Collective seller? It looks like a formal collaboration of the two. I am a bit nervous about purchasing secondhand but love deals, and I'm wondering if this collaboration might alleviate the anxiety a bit/ are these items just returns from MyTheresa?


----------



## hexykitty

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi gals! I am sharing a ridiculous experience, not exactly with VC, but a seller there.
> I just bought a pair of Manolo there, in a too good to be true price. The seller said that it was a brand new pair. I used to sell Manolo, Chanel items in cheap prices as well so I think nothing is impossible.
> However, I just received the report from VC after their quality check. And the heels are not new, but quite worn actually. So I chose to cancel the deal. And please have a look at the message I got from the seller just within minutes after I cancelled the deal.
> If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5600916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600918


Sorry for your experience. I’ve been active on VC and haven’t came across sellers like that. Hope their customer service would make it right for you.


----------



## bergafer3

I order through them, I bought from professional buyer called Elady. I was worried because of reviews of vc but it came very quick from Japan to the US. It came as described, only down is they did force my Chanel into a box to small for it. It was scrammed in there but it’s not the seller fault and luckily leather pretty resilient. I would buy again but only for hard to find items and has to be professional seller so it can be returned.


----------



## cosmicangel

Hello, there’s a bag I’m dying to get and finally found on VC, it’s not available anywhere else, but I’m so afraid of the bad reviews I read about VC everywhere.
I posted the pics on “authenticate my Balenciaga” thread here on PF, and they said it’s authentic but I’m afraid of the seller since located in China and already sold 17 items before but not labelled trusted or experienced seller.

*Any tips on how to proceed with the purchase with the lowest risk? Since it’s my first time to buy from VC. *

I live in UAE.

Here are screenshots from VC, since link is not working I think.






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24738820
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24738820




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## bergafer3

cosmicangel said:


> Hello, there’s a bag I’m dying to get and finally found on VC, it’s not available anywhere else, but I’m so afraid of the bad reviews I read about VC everywhere.
> I posted the pics on “authenticate my Balenciaga” thread here on PF, and they said it’s authentic but I’m afraid of the seller since located in China and already sold 17 items before but not labelled trusted or experienced seller.
> 
> *Any tips on how to proceed with the purchase with the lowest risk? Since it’s my first time to buy from VC. *
> 
> I live in UAE.
> 
> Here are screenshots from VC, since link is not working I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 24738820
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 24738820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615304



I was worried too but I took the chance and ordered a bag that I only found on the VC and it was from from China too. It went smoothly it came fast I have no complaints. I’m in the USA


----------



## fanki1983

I wish some Australian seller can shed me some lights on the bank account transfer settings. 

As in VC - the bank details has two fields for BSB 
1. BSB Bank Number
2. BSB Branch Number

In Australia a BSB number for an account normally is e.g 123-456 (six digits) and we normally fill this entire information as one single entry in one field.  This VC separates the BSB in two separate fields is so confusing.  

So does it mean for BSB Bank Number : 123 (first three digits of your BSB)
BSB Branch number:  456 (last three digits of your BSB)

I dont want money from my sale goes to the wrong persons account


----------



## Debbie65

Hi everyone.   I am thinking of purchasing a bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have never bought from them before.  The bag I'm interested in is from an "expert seller".  Am I taking a higher risk in purchasing from a private person vs a company?  My guess is I am.  I would allow Vestiaire Collective to do the authentication however how reliable are they?  Apparently the item gets shipped to Vestiaire Collective and I pay $15 for the authentication.   The person selling has no receipt or authenticity card.  The bag is roughly $650 so it's not outrageously expensive but still I do NOT want a fake and if it turns out to be a fake, then what?  I heard thru a company seller it's easier to get a refund vs a private seller.  Can anyone give me some insight on this?  Thank you.


----------



## clemvccn

Another day, another bad experience with Vestiaire, this time as a seller!
I've sold an item via direct shipping. Done that a lot before, with no issue. Item was shipped on Wednesday, arrived at the access point on Thursday, buyer picked it on Friday. So that the status wasn't updated (it appears as if the package was still on its way) so I contacted Vestiaire so they could update the status and that I could be paid after  the 72h period. They said they didn't"'t know and had to contact the buyer. 3 days goes by and still no news. I contacted the buyer myself yesterday to ask her, she replied within a few hours saying she has the item and she's really happy with it. I transfer the conversation to Vestiaire to update the status and get paid since the 72h period was well over.. and they said to me that they are transferring my request to the dedicated service and they'll get back to me in 3 to 5 days to let me know what they can do about it! 
What a joke!


----------



## Debbie65

clemvccn said:


> Another day, another bad experience with Vestiaire, this time as a seller!
> I've sold an item via direct shipping. Done that a lot before, with no issue. Item was shipped on Wednesday, arrived at the access point on Thursday, buyer picked it on Friday. So that the status wasn't updated (it appears as if the package was still on its way) so I contacted Vestiaire so they could update the status and that I could be paid after  the 72h period. They said they didn't"'t know and had to contact the buyer. 3 days goes by and still no news. I contacted the buyer myself yesterday to ask her, she replied within a few hours saying she has the item and she's really happy with it. I transfer the conversation to Vestiaire to update the status and get paid since the 72h period was well over.. and they said to me that they are transferring my request to the dedicated service and they'll get back to me in 3 to 5 days to let me know what they can do about it!
> What a joke!


Uuugh yuck!  Makes me not want to do business with them.  I'm considering it but a bit hesitant.  Gosh I would ask that person to transfer me to that department myself or the the manager. If the person received the item then you should be paid immediately.   What a headache! I hope you get paid soon.  So sorry you have to go thru this.  Uuugh!


----------



## clemvccn

Debbie65 said:


> Hi everyone.   I am thinking of purchasing a bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have never bought from them before.  The bag I'm interested in is from an "expert seller".  Am I taking a higher risk in purchasing from a private person vs a company?  My guess is I am.  I would allow Vestiaire Collective to do the authentication however how reliable are they?  Apparently the item gets shipped to Vestiaire Collective and I pay $15 for the authentication.   The person selling has no receipt or authenticity card.  The bag is roughly $650 so it's not outrageously expensive but still I do NOT want a fake and if it turns out to be a fake, then what?  I heard thru a company seller it's easier to get a refund vs a private seller.  Can anyone give me some insight on this?  Thank you.


They're absolutely not reliable for authenticity as fakes have passed their controls before. What brand is it? Can you ask someone on this forum to authenticate it?
If not and if I were you, I would pay with PayPal and have it authenticate once it arrives (with Legitgrails or something like that). So if there's a problem and Vestiaire is unresponsive or unhelpful you can open a dispute via PayPal.


----------



## Debbie65

clemvccn said:


> They're absolutely not reliable for authenticity as fakes have passed their controls before. What brand is it? Can you ask someone on this forum to authenticate it?
> If not and if I were you, I would pay with PayPal and have it authenticate once it arrives (with Legitgrails or something like that). So if there's a problem and Vestiaire is unresponsive or unhelpful you can open a dispute via PayPal.


Thank you for your response.  It is a Fendi bag.  I was wondering should I just skip the authentication with Vestiaire all together and just have the bag sent directly to me by the owner since I don't trust their authentication anyway?  I prefer to take it to a an authenticator (not sure who) and have them do it in person vs online.  How reliable are authenticators online?  I never had to do this before as I usually buy new or from Fashionphile.   Whatever I purchased thru Fashionphile I never questioned as it was obvious that what I purchased was authentic.  I don't think I could ever authenticate an item online personally and be 100 percent confident with my judgment as I personally need to see and feel the item in person.  My hesitation of having the Purseform authenticate is having someone buy the bag from underneath me. Lol. Doesn't it take time for a response and also won't I have to leave the website link of the bag for all to see?  Lol. Someone may like it, see it as a great deal and just buy it! Hahahaha!  Gosh, all the loops we have to go thru to get a deal! Lol


----------



## clemvccn

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you for your response.  It is a Fendi bag.  I was wondering should I just skip the authentication with Vestiaire all together and just have the bag sent directly to me by the owner since I don't trust their authentication anyway?  I prefer to take it to a an authenticator (not sure who) and have them do it in person vs online.  How reliable are authenticators online?  I never had to do this before as I usually buy new or from Fashionphile.   Whatever I purchased thru Fashionphile I never questioned as it was obvious that what I purchased was authentic.  I don't think I could ever authenticate an item online personally and be 100 percent confident with my judgment as I personally need to see and feel the item in person.  My hesitation of having the Purseform authenticate is having someone buy the bag from underneath me. Lol. Doesn't it take time for a response and also won't I have to leave the website link of the bag for all to see?  Lol. Someone may like it, see it as a great deal and just buy it! Hahahaha!  Gosh, all the loops we have to go thru to get a deal! Lol


I understand! Yes if you can, use direct shipping because if you have a doubt or if the bag is not in the stated condition, it’s way easier to return it vs. when it goes through Vestiaire (I once purchased a Celine bag that way, it had a few scratches not mentioned and they accepted that I returned it and reimbursed me within a couple hours).
I only used an online authentificator once, I was happy with it, but I can understand why you want an in person authentification. If you can find a person/shop who do it with the enrupty software that would be even better!


----------



## GemsBerry

clemvccn said:


> Another day, another bad experience with Vestiaire, this time as a seller!
> I've sold an item via direct shipping. Done that a lot before, with no issue. Item was shipped on Wednesday, arrived at the access point on Thursday, buyer picked it on Friday. So that the status wasn't updated (it appears as if the package was still on its way) so I contacted Vestiaire so they could update the status and that I could be paid after  the 72h period. They said they didn't"'t know and had to contact the buyer. 3 days goes by and still no news. I contacted the buyer myself yesterday to ask her, she replied within a few hours saying she has the item and she's really happy with it. I transfer the conversation to Vestiaire to update the status and get paid since the 72h period was well over.. and they said to me that they are transferring my request to the dedicated service and they'll get back to me in 3 to 5 days to let me know what they can do about it!
> What a joke!


Keep bugging them. In my experience, their CS is mostly horrible, they wouldn't respond or would hang on you in chat in the middle. you may need to contact them 3-5 times to get a rep who will take an action. Good luck!


----------



## clemvccn

GemsBerry said:


> Keep bugging them. In my experience, their CS is mostly horrible, they wouldn't respond or would hang on you in chat in the middle. you may need to contact them 3-5 times to get a rep who will take an action. Good luck!


Thank you! It already happened in the past but they solved the issue immediately. I really don’t understand why they’re making all sort of excuses this time.. but I definitely plan on contacting them everything single day until I receive the payment  if needed !


----------



## Debbie65

clemvccn said:


> I understand! Yes if you can, use direct shipping because if you have a doubt or if the bag is not in the stated condition, it’s way easier to return it vs. when it goes through Vestiaire (I once purchased a Celine bag that way, it had a few scratches not mentioned and they accepted that I returned it and reimbursed me within a couple hours).
> I only used an online authentificator once, I was happy with it, but I can understand why you want an in person authentification. If you can find a person/shop who do it with the enrupty software that would be even better!


Ooh interesting!   Good to know it's better to not go thru Vestiaire if there are doubts.  I ended up searching the internet for another option and found one.  I actually just made the purchase and I went thru The Real Real.  Not sure if that's any better but I felt more at ease going thru them and the condition description had more detail to it (Very Good Condition with minor scratches on hardware) vs just stating its in "Very Good Condtion" which is what Vestiaire had. That alone doesn't disclose anything.  Is there wear on the handles, scuffed corners?  What?  That was just too generic for me. Lol.  Pictures don't always show the details so I like to go off the description as well.  I paid about $100 more on the Real Real AND no strap is included nor a dust bag like the one on VC (I have a Fendi dustbag from a previous bag I owned so no biggy and a Fendi strap) but I have a little more peace about it and I prefer the brown over the black/dark gray.  Anyhow, since I made my purchase I will post what I just purchased on TRR and what I was considering on VC.   What do you think about the two?  Do they appear authentic?  Anyone reading this please comment. Lol.   I heard on TRR you have to be careful as well.  The seller on VC told me in a chat it was barely used and is in excellent condition with no signs of wear and tear.  Just fyi for anyone interested. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/fendi-zucchino-forever-bauletto-boston-bag-dtphx
		







						Forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi Grey in Cloth - 26238538
					

Buy your forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi Grey in Cloth available. 26238538




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## clemvccn

Debbie65 said:


> Ooh interesting!   Good to know it's better to not go thru Vestiaire if there are doubts.  I ended up searching the internet for another option and found one.  I actually just made the purchase and I went thru The Real Real.  Not sure if that's any better but I felt more at ease going thru them and the condition description had more detail to it (Very Good Condition with minor scratches on hardware) vs just stating its in "Very Good Condtion" which is what Vestiaire had. That alone doesn't disclose anything.  Is there wear on the handles, scuffed corners?  What?  That was just too generic for me. Lol.  Pictures don't always show the details so I like to go off the description as well.  I paid about $100 more on the Real Real AND no strap is included nor a dust bag like the one on VC (I have a Fendi dustbag from a previous bag I owned so no biggy and a Fendi strap) but I have a little more peace about it and I prefer the brown over the black/dark gray.  Anyhow, since I made my purchase I will post what I just purchased on TRR and what I was considering on VC.   What do you think about the two?  Do they appear authentic?  Anyone reading this please comment. Lol.   I heard on TRR you have to be careful as well.  The seller on VC told me in a chat it was barely used and is in excellent condition with no signs of wear and tear.  Just fyi for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/fendi-zucchino-forever-bauletto-boston-bag-dtphx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi Grey in Cloth - 26238538
> 
> 
> Buy your forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Forever bauletto cloth handbag Fendi Grey in Cloth available. 26238538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Don’t know if it’s better but at least it’s easier to make a complaint 
And congrats on the bag!


----------



## Debbie65

clemvccn said:


> Don’t know if it’s better but at least it’s easier to make a complaint
> And congrats on the bag!


Thank you! My Fendi bag arrived in 1 day from The Real Real!  I couldn't believe it! I ordered it Wednesday am and it arrived Thursday afternoon!  It's immaculate too and goregous!  I'm glad I went with this Coffee Brown color vs the Charcoal Grey on VC but I do like the fact the grey came with the original Fendi Strap.  I put my gold metal Fendi strap on mine.  Works well as a shoulder strap however I will use it as a bag "charm".  Lol


----------



## EmilyM11

My Chanel gold necklace from 2021 bought at Chanel store with original receipt and photos of hallmark and logo was deemed not authentic. I'm crying from laughter, they never disappoint (especially bearing in mind they are based in small town in North France and surely there is no large population of fine jewellery experts there).
*Word of warning to buyers*, don't bother buying there. I recently sold a BV bag advertised with receipt but I realised I lost a receipt during a house move. I decided to send it to them anyway but expected they will either contact the buyer to make an informed decision or they would keep it and relist it (I just didn't want the bag, it's creating clutter). The bag was passed as compliant literally a few seconds after delivery (I checked UPS notifications). Of course it was authentic, but you can see what kind of process they have.


----------



## Debbie65

EmilyM111 said:


> My Chanel gold necklace from 2021 bought at Chanel store with original receipt and photos of hallmark and logo was deemed not authentic. I'm crying from laughter, they never disappoint (especially bearing in mind they are based in small town in North France and surely there is no large population of fine jewellery experts there).
> *Word of warning to buyers*, don't bother buying there. I recently sold a BV bag advertised with receipt but I realised I lost a receipt during a house move. I decided to send it to them anyway but expected they will either contact the buyer to make an informed decision or they would keep it and relist it (I just didn't want the bag, it's creating clutter). The bag was passed as compliant literally a few seconds after delivery (I checked UPS notifications). Of course it was authentic, but you can see what kind of process they have.


YIKES!  Yes I don't trust Vestiaire just off my research and reading so much negatively.   I just purchased a Fendi Zucca canvas hobo bag from the Vestiaire website for the very first time from an "expert seller".  The bag is nice and it appears to be an authentic bag off the pics so I decide to purchase the bag. I wanted to bypass the authentication process as I heard it's pretty whacky but I couldn't figure out how to bypass so it is headed to Vestiaire now for authentication.  I would hope if the bag is fake they would cancel the deal however I don't trust they are expert enough, after all they thought your authentic Chanel was FAKE! Smh lol.  The bag is coming from Spain.  Hopefully the bag I purchased is authentic.   It's an older bag due to the serial number stamped onto the fabric inside the pocket and there is slight fading of a number.  I'm not out of too much money if it is fake but still I don't want to be out of ANY money!


----------



## Atlas29

I'm on a hunt for a Celine Trio, and yesterday 4 new bags were added on Vestiare.  Each is more expensive than the previous one - and all posted by the same guy.  Just wondering if this is the same bag and he just listed it 4 times to drive up the price.


----------



## clemvccn

Atlas29 said:


> I'm on a hunt for a Celine Trio, and yesterday 4 new bags were added on Vestiare.  Each is more expensive than the previous one - and all posted by the same guy.  Just wondering if this is the same bag and he just listed it 4 times to drive up the price.
> 
> View attachment 5630115


I see who you're talking about, he does this all the time. Once someone asked him and he said that he's always posting the product twice with different prices, one for European market and one for US market (which I find quite odd since everyone can see all the products, no matter what their location is).


----------



## Atlas29

clemvccn said:


> I see who you're talking about, he does this all the time. Once someone asked him and he said that he's always posting the product twice with different prices, one for European market and one for US market (which I find quite odd since everyone can see all the products, no matter what their location is).


well, apprarently, he expanded his business and this time he listed the product for 2 new markets...  but seriously, this argument is just... so he's just basically saying that he himself collects the customs for the bag.  anyway, I think VC could do a better job at preventing duplicate listings, because it's so obviously a shady seller.


----------



## clemvccn

Atlas29 said:


> well, apprarently, he expanded his business and this time he listed the product for 2 new markets...  but seriously, this argument is just... so he's just basically saying that he himself collects the customs for the bag.  anyway, I think VC could do a better job at preventing duplicate listings, because it's so obviously a shady seller.


Definitely shady. I think is argument was that prices are higher on the US markets than on the European one so the 2nd hand products he’s selling should show this difference.
But yes, Vestiaire used to be very strict on what was uploaded on their website and now it’s just a huge mess


----------



## yoshikitty

clemvccn said:


> Definitely shady. I think is argument was that prices are higher on the US markets than on the European one so the 2nd hand products he’s selling should show this difference.
> But yes, Vestiaire used to be very strict on what was uploaded on their website and now it’s just a huge mess


I even saw some Louboutin heels listed several times, they are all the same size, the same price, the same pictures from the same seller, from a country I don't think I want to buy from.


----------



## Atlas29

clemvccn said:


> Definitely shady. I think is argument was that prices are higher on the US markets than on the European one so the 2nd hand products he’s selling should show this difference.
> But yes, Vestiaire used to be very strict on what was uploaded on their website and now it’s just a huge mess


yes, but the prices are different because of the customs.  I could understand if he had several bags located in different countries (meaning he imported the bags and paid the customs in the US - so the VC shopper wouldn't have to) - but if he's just shipping them from France, that's just...  besides, if the US customer buys the more expensive listing - they would have to pay the taxes on top, I suppose - so this just makes no sense at all.


----------



## clemvccn

Atlas29 said:


> yes, but the prices are different because of the customs.  I could understand if he had several bags located in different countries (meaning he imported the bags and paid the customs in the US - so the VC shopper wouldn't have to) - but if he's just shipping them from France, that's just...  besides, if the US customer buys the more expensive listing - they would have to pay the taxes on top, I suppose - so this just makes no sense at all.


Yes absolutely, bags are all located in France so his argument make no sense that's why I said it was shady.


----------



## Sfernandez11

Hi, I am looking to sell on Vestiaire but they are asking to upload a prepaid Amex card as prof to deposit into an account before activating. Does anyone know if this is legit or a scam?? Thanks. 
Sheri


----------



## jmc3007

Sfernandez11 said:


> Hi, I am looking to sell on Vestiaire but they are asking to upload a prepaid Amex card as prof to deposit into an account before activating. Does anyone know if this is legit or a scam?? Thanks.
> Sheri


Where are you based? For US sellers ppl can opt to receive payments via PayPal or bank account. There’s no prepaid debit or credit card involved, that said I’m not saying it’s a scam, it’s possible the practice is different elsewhere. To confirm, you should chat with VC customer service beforehand.


----------



## yoshikitty

Sfernandez11 said:


> Hi, I am looking to sell on Vestiaire but they are asking to upload a prepaid Amex card as prof to deposit into an account before activating. Does anyone know if this is legit or a scam?? Thanks.
> Sheri


I am in Germany, I just input my bank account to receive the money.


----------



## r luvs h

Sfernandez11 said:


> Hi, I am looking to sell on Vestiaire but they are asking to upload a prepaid Amex card as prof to deposit into an account before activating. Does anyone know if this is legit or a scam?? Thanks.
> Sheri


I 100% do not recommend using a pre-paid card, this sounds like a scam. Maybe the website you're using isn't the correct website? You should not have to pay anything at all to set up your account or get verified on Vestiaire. I'd recommend chatting with one of their agents (should be a little chat icon in the bottom right corner of their web page). Often, anyone asking you to use a pre-paid card is trying to get money out of you, it's a very common scam


----------



## r luvs h

Sfernandez11 said:


> Hi, I am looking to sell on Vestiaire but they are asking to upload a prepaid Amex card as prof to deposit into an account before activating. Does anyone know if this is legit or a scam?? Thanks.
> Sheri


I also should add, it may be a good idea to use a bank card/credit card instead and notifying your bank of what's going on. This way, they can keep a look out for any kind of card fraud or suspcious activity on your account(s).


----------



## EvaH

I am tempted to buy 2 Fendi items from Vestiaire (never bought from there before). Unfortunately they are from "expert seller". One is a 2 jours in 2 tone grey at £695 but no card & no receipt.  The other one is the 2j pochette again no card & receipt just dust bag at £197.

I sent offers elsewhere for bags that seems to have the card + dust bag + receipt + box. The pochette would be £307 and the 2j actually £585 but weirdly enough although they are marked as never worn, they show sign of wear (the 2j sags and the pochette has some indentation..).

*Tldr: should I go with the "never worn" that looks worn but with all the paperwork or the "very good condition" that looks pristine but no paperwork? *

Thank you!


----------



## veronicasfoley

I won't buy from Vestiaire again. I recently bought an older Celine Macadam Boston bag. It passed their authentication process, in spite of having some red flags (name painted, not heat stamped, no "made in italy" or code anywhere, general poor quality). I returned it and they did give me a refund (I think because it was from a "professional seller"), but they claim it passed their second authentication and put it back on sale. 

There are so many obvious fakes listed on the site, and no way to flag them. My sense is that they don't want to know. "Plausible deniability" is not really a core value I look for when deciding where to do business.


----------



## angelglass

Has anyone ever gone through the process of returning/relisting an item you purchased on Vestiaire Collective?

I still think they have the strangest return policy, and I've heard many stories of people's buying and selling experiences on the site. I'm curious if anyone has ever bought something they weren't satisfied with, was able to return it or had to relist it with Vestiaire within 72 hours, and actually managed to sell the item and get your money back. 

Context: I bought a pair of Louboutin heels yesterday (from an individual seller) and only noticed today upon closer inspection that it doesn't look as new in the pictures as described. It's rather irritating that even though I purchased less than 24 hours ago and the item hasn't been shipped that I have no way of cancelling my order, although this one is on me for not noticing the issues earlier. I just want to know how my options would be if I end up not being happy with the shoes. From what I've heard it sounds like it's pretty difficult to get Vestiaire to admit an item doesn't match its description.

Thanks all!


----------



## nanat7839

Is anyone know why vestiaire always rejected an item photo to sell?? I tried a lot of times but with same item but use different photo and all angle but they still rejected. Even the item is authentic. Please i really give up to post an item. Before i dont have any issue to post an item on vestiaire


----------



## Jadpe

nanat7839 said:


> Is anyone know why vestiaire always rejected an item photo to sell?? I tried a lot of times but with same item but use different photo and all angle but they still rejected. Even the item is authentic. Please i really give up to post an item. Before i dont have any issue to post an item on vestiaire



Since a couple of months it's harder to upload items from certain brands in my experience (have no clue why). You can do a couple of things:

Contact the customer service and send them the invoice and ask if they want to consider it again.
Wait a couple of weeks and try again.
I know its very frustrating if they won't accept your authentic items even if they accept so many fakes!



angelglass said:


> Has anyone ever gone through the process of returning/relisting an item you purchased on Vestiaire Collective?
> 
> I still think they have the strangest return policy, and I've heard many stories of people's buying and selling experiences on the site. I'm curious if anyone has ever bought something they weren't satisfied with, was able to return it or had to relist it with Vestiaire within 72 hours, and actually managed to sell the item and get your money back.
> 
> Context: I bought a pair of Louboutin heels yesterday (from an individual seller) and only noticed today upon closer inspection that it doesn't look as new in the pictures as described. It's rather irritating that even though I purchased less than 24 hours ago and the item hasn't been shipped that I have no way of cancelling my order, although this one is on me for not noticing the issues earlier. I just want to know how my options would be if I end up not being happy with the shoes. From what I've heard it sounds like it's pretty difficult to get Vestiaire to admit an item doesn't match its description.
> 
> Thanks all!


One loophole for buyers with regret (or any other reason) when buying from private sellers with direct shipping is flagging the item als inauthentic. VC will ask to send it to them for inspection, you'll get your money back (the seller would probably be pissed). If the item is authentic, VC will take it as their own stock and the buyer will be paid. 

You can relist it yourself of course. But selling on VC is quitte the hassle.


----------



## angelglass

Jadpe said:


> Since a couple of months it's harder to upload items from certain brands in my experience (have no clue why). You can do a couple of things:
> 
> Contact the customer service and send them the invoice and ask if they want to consider it again.
> Wait a couple of weeks and try again.
> I know its very frustrating if they won't accept your authentic items even if they accept so many fakes!
> 
> 
> One loophole for buyers with regret (or any other reason) when buying from private sellers with direct shipping is flagging the item als inauthentic. VC will ask to send it to them for inspection, you'll get your money back (the seller would probably be pissed). If the item is authentic, VC will take it as their own stock and the buyer will be paid.
> 
> You can relist it yourself of course. But selling on VC is quitte the hassle.


Thanks so much, this is good to know! I did see some other reports on purseforum about people not receiving their refunds even after sending in the items. Have you ever tried it before and you got your money back?


----------



## Jadpe

angelglass said:


> Thanks so much, this is good to know! I did see some other reports on purseforum about people not receiving their refunds even after sending in the items. Have you ever tried it before and you got your money back?


I never bought anything on VC, but this is my experience as a seller. A couple of buyers pulled the 'not authentic' card only to get a refund in the end. They bought shoes/RTW but weren't familiar with the sizing of the specific items/brands. It took a while, but they all got a refund. And I got my money. But it can take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pis

I bought an item a few days ago but it has a manufacturing defect  I don't know if I can return it.


----------



## maryg1

angelglass said:


> Has anyone ever gone through the process of returning/relisting an item you purchased on Vestiaire Collective?
> 
> I still think they have the strangest return policy, and I've heard many stories of people's buying and selling experiences on the site. I'm curious if anyone has ever bought something they weren't satisfied with, was able to return it or had to relist it with Vestiaire within 72 hours, and actually managed to sell the item and get your money back.
> 
> Context: I bought a pair of Louboutin heels yesterday (from an individual seller) and only noticed today upon closer inspection that it doesn't look as new in the pictures as described. It's rather irritating that even though I purchased less than 24 hours ago and the item hasn't been shipped that I have no way of cancelling my order, although this one is on me for not noticing the issues earlier. I just want to know how my options would be if I end up not being happy with the shoes. From what I've heard it sounds like it's pretty difficult to get Vestiaire to admit an item doesn't match its description.
> 
> Thanks all!


If you decided to send the item through VC inspection, they could probably notify you the defect and offer a small discount since the defect wasn’t disclosed in the listing. Then it’s up to you wether to go on with the transaction or not.


----------



## suzy wong

Jadpe said:


> I never bought anything on VC, but this is my experience as a seller. A couple of buyers pulled the 'not authentic' card only to get a refund in the end. They bought shoes/RTW but weren't familiar with the sizing of the specific items/brands. It took a while, but they all got a refund. And I got my money. But it can take a couple of weeks.


Helpful advice, thanks, that’s precisely why I have come here, was looking for information on the mechanics of returns as I am new to VC and my buyer via direct shipping is complaining that the shoes she bought are too small.

I haven’t had any problems on listing, but the quality control in France has been quite picky, for example sticky label removed from a shoe sole leaving a lighter patch means the quality is not _unworn_, rather _good condition_.

All in all, quite an intense experience: some aggressive DMs, ridiculous offers, poor exchange rates in VC’s favour (as much as 7%), a lot of purchases failing to complete, useless customer service etc. My opinion, if you have a realistic alternative, sell elsewhere. I have no experience as a buyer, I must curb the buying habit and don’t want to get sucked in!


----------



## jmc3007

suzy wong said:


> Helpful advice, thanks, that’s precisely why I have come here, was looking for information on the mechanics of returns as I am new to VC and my buyer via direct shipping is complaining that the shoes she bought are too small.
> 
> I haven’t had any problems on listing, but the quality control in France has been quite picky, for example sticky label removed from a shoe sole leaving a lighter patch means the quality is not _unworn_, rather _good condition_.
> 
> All in all, quite an intense experience: some aggressive DMs, ridiculous offers, poor exchange rates in VC’s favour (as much as 7%), a lot of purchases failing to complete, useless customer service etc. My opinion, if you have a realistic alternative, sell elsewhere. I have no experience as a buyer, I must curb the buying habit and don’t want to get sucked in!


----------



## jmc3007

I always photograph the bottom soles of shoes even when brand new, it'd help buyers and VC to ascertain what's what and keep everyone on the same page.

Re VC ridiculous exchange rate, you should recommend to buyers to change the currency on the app or website to match home currency of the sellers, ie if seller is US then the buyer's currency should be USD and let the banks or credit card companies convert the rate which is done without markup. I learned this trick during travel overseas and the waitstaff brings the swipe machine by the table, often times it asks if you want to pay in foreign currency or converted to home currency, I'd always pick foreign currency


----------



## krzxart

Kopisusu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone bought from or sold with Vestiaire Collective before? They have had lot of press coverage in the UK the last few months and just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them?


I believe Vestiaire was formerly Tradesy.  My first and only experience with them was purchasing a YSL Kate bag in Medium and right away I knew it was a fake. At the time, they made me send a bunch of pictures and mail it to the nearest facility (luckily there was one in LA) and the day they "checked" it, they issued me a refund.  Now I'm battling the same issue with a Chanel purchase from another site and like you, thought the chain felt off and extremely lightweight.  I'm not even sure the rest of the bag is real.  It has a date code that and card but I also can't find a lot of information on this particular bag from 2014.


----------



## muggles

My first and last Vestiaire purchase. Had a site credit from a Tradesy purchase, purchased a Louis Vuitton bag on 12/14 from Vestiaire . Rebag was seller, figured it was safe as far as authenticity. Well chat feature doesn’t work with Rebag, chat feature with Vestiaire isn’t working. Bag still says processing? Had hoped to get it for Christmas! Originally when I purchased bag was 2555.00
Now today bag lists at 2465.00. That is the listing I purchased from that says sold. Price hasn’t changed as far as what I paid, of course it’s never been shipped either. Rebag states they ship in one to two business days on Vestiaire.
Of course that didn’t happen. No weekend shipping and who knows what Monday will bring? After reading all the terrible reviews, will I get the bag or a bigger runaround
,


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> My first and last Vestiaire purchase. Had a site credit from a Tradesy purchase, purchased a Louis Vuitton bag on 12/14 from Vestiaire . Rebag was seller, figured it was safe as far as authenticity. Well chat feature doesn’t work with Rebag, chat feature with Vestiaire isn’t working. Bag still says processing? Had hoped to get it for Christmas! Originally when I purchased bag was 2555.00
> Now today bag lists at 2465.00. That is the listing I purchased from that says sold. Price hasn’t changed as far as what I paid, of course it’s never been shipped either. Rebag states they ship in one to two business days on Vestiaire.
> Of course that didn’t happen. No weekend shipping and who knows what Monday will bring? After reading all the terrible reviews, will I get the bag or a bigger runar


Guess the bigger runaround! Purchased ion 12/14, now they’ve changed purchase date to 12/17 and they have until Christmas Eve to ship. Now I know if I ever get the bag that Vestiaire will never see the likes of me again and that goes for Rebag, too! And the icing on the cake is customer service, the lack there of! Vestiaire seems to be a giant cluster f……..


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Guess the bigger runaround! Purchased ion 12/14, now they’ve changed purchase date to 12/17 and they have until Christmas Eve to ship. Now I know if I ever get the bag that Vestiaire will never see the likes of me again and that goes for Rebag, too! And the icing on the cake is customer service, the lack there of! Vestiaire seems to be a giant cluster f……..


I’ve given up on Rebag ever shipping my bag! Now I have to wait for a refund and then go through this nonsense again because I have a Tradesy site credit I don’t plan on losing! There is no way to contact Rebag on Vestiaire, so I get no satisfaction.  I purchased my montsouris from Tradesy and Rebag was seller, that was an easy purchase! So I thought I trusted Rebag! Hah! There will be no LVunder my tree thanks to them!


----------



## Divealicious

muggles said:


> I’ve given up on Rebag ever shipping my bag! Now I have to wait for a refund and then go through this nonsense again because I have a Tradesy site credit I don’t plan on losing! There is no way to contact Rebag on Vestiaire, so I get no satisfaction.  I purchased my montsouris from Tradesy and Rebag was seller, that was an easy purchase! So I thought I trusted Rebag! Hah! There will be no LVunder my tree thanks to them!


I'm sorry for your experience. I have experience both buying and selling on VC but only from private sellers. I would like you should expect more from a professional seller like Rebag!


----------



## muggles

Divealicious said:


> I'm sorry for your experience. I have experience both buying and selling on VC but only from private sellers. I would like you should expect more from a professional seller like Rebag!


Yes! I bought from Rebag because I trusted them! Trusted they’d ship right away and that I’d have no problem. At this point I think they may have sold my supposed bag and if they let the time run out Vestiaire would just refund me.
At this point they have ruined my holiday!


----------



## cecchetti

muggles said:


> Yes! I bought from Rebag because I trusted them! Trusted they’d ship right away and that I’d have no problem. At this point I think they may have sold my supposed bag and if they let the time run out Vestiaire would just refund me.
> At this point they have ruined my holiday!


I’m so sorry to hear that…I’m watching a diamond ring which I’d planned to buy on Vestiaire , I’ve expressed an interest to the seller, but I didn’t realise that there were fakes around(it’s a signed piece, the value partly being in that)- I hope your holiday picks up xx


----------



## muggles

cecchetti said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that…I’m watching a diamond ring which I’d planned to buy on Vestiaire , I’ve expressed an interest to the seller, but I didn’t realise that there were fakes around(it’s a signed piece, the value partly being in that)- I hope your holiday picks up xx


Thank you! I’d beware of Vestiaire shopping! I thought Rebag would be the safe way to go. I have a feeling that they indeed don’t have my bag available anymore and are just running out the clock! And to have no way to talk with them, no chat feature, no email well it sucks! It’s been a week and it hasn’t shipped, just says in progress! Hah hah hah! Bah humbug! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## cecchetti

muggles said:


> Thank you! I’d beware of Vestiaire shopping! I thought Rebag would be the safe way to go. I have a feeling that they indeed don’t have my bag available anymore and are just running out the clock! And to have no way to talk with them, no chat feature, no email well it sucks! It’s been a week and it hasn’t shipped, just says in progress! Hah hah hah! Bah humbug! Merry Christmas to you!


Merry Christmas to you and your Family

I’ll definitely be more than overly cautious now…thank you so much!xx


----------



## PikaboICU

muggles said:


> Thank you! I’d beware of Vestiaire shopping! I thought Rebag would be the safe way to go. I have a feeling that they indeed don’t have my bag available anymore and are just running out the clock! And to have no way to talk with them, no chat feature, no email well it sucks! It’s been a week and it hasn’t shipped, just says in progress! Hah hah hah! Bah humbug! Merry Christmas to you!



I'm so sorry this happened.. What a Christmas bummer.. 
Have you tried contacting them through their site? There's an email & a phone number listed on the "contact us" page.
I mean, they may not be able to help but it couldn't hurt..

ETA: I mean Rebag's site.. Upon rereading that, it didn't seem clear. LOL


----------



## muggles

PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry this happened.. What a Christmas bummer..
> Have you tried contacting them through their site? There's an email & a phone number listed on the "contact us" page.
> I mean, they may not be able to help but it couldn't hurt..
> 
> ETA: I mean Rebag's site.. Upon rereading that, it didn't seem clear. LOL


Glorious day, got an email from Fed Ex ,package going to be delivered on Friday!
But, if you look on Vestiaire site it still says in progress. The reference number was the only way I could figure it out! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## organicchai24

My first and LAST Vestaire purchase:

I bought a Tods bag that had been non-professionally altered. The seller didn’t show it in the pictures or disclose it in the description. Somehow It went through their “authentication” without raising a flag. It was so poorly done that I don’t know how they could have missed it! 

After aggressively demanding that they allow me to return it, they finally conceded and sent me a return label. I just got an email today stating that they’re not going to issue a refund, but list it on my account and sell it minus their commission! OMG  I am livid! I just opened up PayPal dispute against them. If that doesn’t work, then I’ll go through my credit card company.


----------



## cecchetti

organicchai24 said:


> My first and LAST Vestaire purchase:
> 
> I bought a Tods bag that had been non-professionally altered. The seller didn’t show it in the pictures or disclose it in the description. Somehow It went through their “authentication” without raising a flag. It was so poorly done that I don’t know how they could have missed it!
> 
> After aggressively demanding that they allow me to return it, they finally conceded and sent me a return label. I just got an email today stating that they’re not going to issue a refund, but list it on my account and sell it minus their commission! OMG  I am livid! I just opened up PayPal dispute against them. If that doesn’t work, then I’ll go through my credit card company.


Omg you’re scaring me!
I really want the ring I’m saving for-it’s a Lot of money..maybe I should shop  elsewhere …

That’s Horrendous !
I’d be livid too..atm I’m trying to get a refund from Cult Beauty which has gone on for weeks-my heart goes out to you ❤️❤️


----------



## organicchai24

cecchetti said:


> Omg you’re scaring me!
> I really want the ring I’m saving for-it’s a Lot of money..maybe I should shop  elsewhere …
> 
> That’s Horrendous !
> I’d be livid too..atm I’m trying to get a refund from Cult Beauty which has gone on for weeks-my heart goes out to you ❤️❤️


I’ve never encountered such a thing! I mostly shop on Posh and eBay, and the few returns I’ve done have been easy. Luckily the amount is small($150ish), but it’s the principle.
Oh yes, I totally understand your concern about buying a ring off VC. Especially when there are fakes and returns being so difficult/nonexistent!


----------



## Saturday14

Reading a lot of very unfortunate "never again" reviews about buying on VC... As a diligent, honest and expert seller on VC my key advice (aware that it's unsolicited here) is to only purchase from sellers who offer you not only several crystal-clear images from every angle (including close-ups), but detailed and lengthy descriptions about its condition. You should also test them out by sending them a message and / or commenting on the item. Watch out for how pleasant, prompt, or not they are with their replies. That way you will have a gut feeling. Ask them as many questions as you want. Are they patient? Are they elaborate with their answers or short? Are they respectful? I've had plenty of lovely interactions with my buyers and they have always thanked me for reassuring them. 

Look out for how they present their item, they should present it to you as if they love and respect it. If they're not mindful about their presentation skills, i.e. noisy / ugly background objects, unclear images, showing only a couple, etc, then it's highly likely that they're not a person who cares for details or has any pride in what they are selling you. I don't care if it's something as small and basic as a key charm. The fact is, someone is willing to part their hard-earned cash for it.

*Second-hand commerce is now the Wild West. It simply won't cut it if you purchase from a single-sentence description with only a few images images. 90% of item descriptions on VC are poorly and sloppily done. Don't hold back from asking for more. You must rummage and do research on the buyer to have a great and satisfying experience. Sadly we can no longer rely on VC "HQ" wherever they are and whatever they do.*


----------



## kaleighf

I bought a vintage Burberry backpack from Vestiaire! Amazing price and its so cute!


----------



## dollymolly_precious

Hey purse forumers, I just made a purchase from a private seller on vestiare and I want to cancel the order but there’s no option to do so? Item has not been shipped yet. contacted the seller and she refused to cancel it. Any tips for me on what I can do?


----------



## cecchetti

dollymolly_precious said:


> Hey purse forumers, I just made a purchase from a private seller on vestiare and I want to cancel the order but there’s no option to do so? Item has not been shipped yet. contacted the seller and she refused to cancel it. Any tips for me on what I can do?


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## dollymolly_precious

cecchetti said:


> Oh no, what happened?


I bought the item. Slept on it and changed my mind the next morning as I saw something that I like even more… Wad can I do to cancel the order?


----------



## cecchetti

dollymolly_precious said:


> I bought the item. Slept on it and changed my mind the next morning. Wad can I do to cancel the order?


I don’t know..I’m saving to buy an expensive ring, but I’ve heard a lot of negative experiences on Vestiaire ..I’m not sure what to advise you..try to find someone on PF more experienced than me..good luck xxx


----------



## dollymolly_precious

cecchetti said:


> I don’t know..I’m saving to buy an expensive ring, but I’ve heard a lot of negative experiences on Vestiaire ..I’m not sure what to advise you..try to find someone on PF more experienced than me..good luck xxx


I just did some more research and realised I’m screwed. Best to buy from professional sellers since there’s a return option… sigh


----------



## cecchetti

dollymolly_precious said:


> I just did some more research and realised I’m screwed. Best to buy from professional sellers since there’s a return option… sigh


Oh no, I’m SO sorry,I hope you didn’t spend too much…


----------



## dollymolly_precious

cecchetti said:


> Oh no, I’m SO sorry,I hope you didn’t spend too much…


Bought a Bottega Veneta bag for around 500 euros. Lesson learnt lol


----------



## cecchetti

dollymolly_precious said:


> Bought a Bottega Veneta bag for around 500 euros. Lesson learnt lol


Oh no…my ring is away more than that..it’s coloured diamond ..maybe I should stick to a jeweller..xx


----------



## dollymolly_precious

cecchetti said:


> Oh no…my ring is away more than that..it’s coloured diamond ..maybe I should stick to a jeweller..xx


I think you can still stick to vestiare as there are good deals on there, but for big ticket items I would err on the side of caution and stick to the professional sellers!


----------



## cecchetti

dollymolly_precious said:


> I think you can still stick to vestiare as there are good deals on there, but for big ticket items I would err on the side of caution and stick to the professional sellers!


Thank you for the advice..


----------



## Muffin_Top

dollymolly_precious said:


> I bought the item. Slept on it and changed my mind the next morning as I saw something that I like even more… Wad can I do to cancel the order?


Well I think you cannot cancel once you have paid, unless the seller agrees.


----------



## clemvccn

Muffin_Top said:


> Well I think you cannot cancel once you have paid, unless the seller agrees.


I second that, you cannot cancel, only the seller can. If you change your mind you can only put it back on sale on Vestiaire free of charges.


----------



## dollymolly_precious

Muffin_Top said:


> Well I think you cannot cancel once you have paid, unless the seller agrees


I just found that out. But was wondering where is the buyer’s protection here


----------



## dollymolly_precious

clemvccn said:


> I second that, you cannot cancel, only the seller can. If you change your mind you can only put it back on sale on Vestiaire free of charges.


Can I send it back to vestiare once I have received it tho? Anyone has any success stories? Not trying to screw over the seller, but I just want my money back


----------



## clemvccn

dollymolly_precious said:


> Can I send it back to vestiare once I have received it tho? Anyone has any success stories? Not trying to screw over the seller, but I just want my money back


no you can’t. Your only options are keeping it or putting it back on sale at the price you bought it for and without VC fees (but the control and shipping fees you paid won’t be reimbursed or included). And yes it sucks…!


----------



## Muffin_Top

dollymolly_precious said:


> I just found that out. But was wondering where is the buyer’s protection here


Actually what protection are you searching for ? 
My answer will sound harsh because I'm an occasional seller on VC and buyers are endlessly undecided and act before thinking. 
Being allowed to change one's mind overnight can be found when buying new products with professional commercial sellers and the legal return policy. 
Don't worry, you'll enjoy your purchase or you will certainly find a buyer at your turn !


----------



## dollymolly_precious

Muffin_Top said:


> Actually what protection are you searching for ?
> My answer will sound harsh because I'm an occasional seller on VC and buyers are endlessly undecided and act before thinking.
> Being allowed to change one's mind overnight can be found when buying new products with professional commercial sellers and the legal return policy.
> Don't worry, you'll enjoy your purchase or you will certainly find a buyer at your turn !


I just thought that there has to be a way to stop the transaction since the seller has not shipped the item out. :/


----------



## Taimi

I had a few good experiences with Vestiaire and one really really bad! I bought the clutch with direct shipping and it should have been brand new. All the corners had wear and I reported the bag. I didn’t heard anything back from Vestiaire and I send them a message. They claimed they never received my report of the issue and they practically told me I was lying!  That I haven’t sent the report at all! Which I did. The program even said the message got through! But apparently it didn’t, or at least they claimed to me they didn’t receive it. Nobody wants to buy a clutch with corner wear, so I’m stuck with it and I can’t recommend Vestiaire for anyone anymore. Customer care is a big nasty joke. They were so rude, like I was lying to them, which I never do.


----------



## clemvccn

Taimi said:


> I had a few good experiences with Vestiaire and one really really bad! I bought the clutch with direct shipping and it should have been brand new. All the corners had wear and I reported the bag. I didn’t heard anything back from Vestiaire and I send them a message. They claimed they never received my report of the issue and they practically told me I was lying!  That I haven’t sent the report at all! Which I did. The program even said the message got through! But apparently it didn’t, or at least they claimed to me they didn’t receive it. Nobody wants to buy a clutch with corner wear, so I’m stuck with it and I can’t recommend Vestiaire for anyone anymore. Customer care is a big nasty joke. They were so rude, like I was lying to them, which I never do.


Their customer service is really awful. You have to almost harass/threaten them and request to return it or to have it control by them for them to help you. It happened to me a couple of times, every time they told me to re-list it at first but with me insisting they accepted to control it or that I returned it directly to the seller (and it was not for little defects not mentioned, it was for big ones like an horrible tobacco smell on a "great condition" leather jacket or a hole in a leather bag).


----------



## Taimi

clemvccn said:


> Their customer service is really awful. You have to almost harass/threaten them and request to return it or to have it control by them for them to help you. It happened to me a couple of times, every time they told me to re-list it at first but with me insisting they accepted to control it or that I returned it directly to the seller (and it was not for little defects not mentioned, it was for big ones like an horrible tobacco smell on a "great condition" leather jacket or a hole in a leather bag).


The problem was that apparently my report didn’t get through, even though the computer said   it did. They had already paid the scamming seller, so they couldn’t do anything. They should at least be sorry for me, but they made me feel like I was lying. I don’t even know if I believe that they didn’t receive the report, but maybe it’s possible. I shouldn’t have used the direct shipping option, I was stupid to believe the bag was new like the seller stated. He/she had taken the photos cleverly so the wears didn’t show at all! But the customer care was the worst. I was so shocked to get that kind of bad service, I didn’t believe it could even be possible.


----------



## avocadotoastie

Taimi said:


> I had a few good experiences with Vestiaire and one really really bad! I bought the clutch with direct shipping and it should have been brand new. All the corners had wear and I reported the bag. I didn’t heard anything back from Vestiaire and I send them a message. They claimed they never received my report of the issue and they practically told me I was lying!  That I haven’t sent the report at all! Which I did. The program even said the message got through! But apparently it didn’t, or at least they claimed to me they didn’t receive it. Nobody wants to buy a clutch with corner wear, so I’m stuck with it and I can’t recommend Vestiaire for anyone anymore. Customer care is a big nasty joke. They were so rude, like I was lying to them, which I never do.


Like you, I thought Vestiaire Collective was absolutely great when it started but may really rethink using it anymore. I wonder if receiving serious venture capital funding (9 rounds, about $722 M total raised for a company only valued at $1 B) has caused quality to suffer. I think now you may have to be more careful now about item status or authenticity. They seem to be chasing metrics that are more typical of tech companies.

My experiences with VC recently: I want to give an counterexample to the idea that it's the customers fault that people are buying from sellers who post only one badly lit or blurry photo. In my case, the item was listed as new and unworn, although when I contacted the seller about a discrepancy on one of the photos that indicated an alteration, they confirmed that it had been altered and said that they had worn it only once for few hours for an event. But they never changed the status of the item from new. They were a seller with verified good status/lots of items sold but not commercial status, and they had lots of clear photos (which was why I could detect the alteration in the first place) and were super friendly and prompt in the communication. So in my opinion, this seems to indicate that VC doesn't always check as thoroughly. Perhaps this is a change in order to handle greater transaction volume to please investors or perhaps it's just part of the normal error rate in checking, but it seemed odd that the seller was confident enough to admit to the alteration and even wearing it but never update the status or relist the item properly. The item was indicated as sold a week later.

I also saw multiple versions of a particular Chloe bag that were clearly counterfeit. Quite a few men's suits from two Italian makers seem suspect from the photos, and here again, there were enough photos with close-ups that made me question authenticity of the suits. Customer service was extremely friendly in that they did ask for the listing numbers, but the items still were up a few weeks later. Maybe they're gone now though.


----------



## suzy wong

avocadotoastie said:


> Like you, I thought Vestiaire Collective was absolutely great when it started but may really rethink using it anymore. I wonder if receiving serious venture capital funding (9 rounds, about $722 M total raised for a company only valued at $1 B) has caused quality to suffer. I think now you may have to be more careful now about item status or authenticity. They seem to be chasing metrics that are more typical of tech companies.
> 
> My experiences with VC recently: I want to give an counterexample to the idea that it's the customers fault that people are buying from sellers who post only one badly lit or blurry photo. In my case, the item was listed as new and unworn, although when I contacted the seller about a discrepancy on one of the photos that indicated an alteration, they confirmed that it had been altered and said that they had worn it only once for few hours for an event. But they never changed the status of the item from new. They were a seller with verified good status/lots of items sold but not commercial status, and they had lots of clear photos (which was why I could detect the alteration in the first place) and were super friendly and prompt in the communication. So in my opinion, this seems to indicate that VC doesn't always check as thoroughly. Perhaps this is a change in order to handle greater transaction volume to please investors or perhaps it's just part of the normal error rate in checking, but it seemed odd that the seller was confident enough to admit to the alteration and even wearing it but never update the status or relist the item properly. The item was indicated as sold a week later.
> 
> I also saw multiple versions of a particular Chloe bag that were clearly counterfeit. Quite a few men's suits from two Italian makers seem suspect from the photos, and here again, there were enough photos with close-ups that made me question authenticity of the suits. Customer service was extremely friendly in that they did ask for the listing numbers, but the items still were up a few weeks later. Maybe they're gone now though.


Unfortunately as a seller it seems you can’t modify the description once it has been accepted. There is an option to post additional pictures, but that is about it. I also noticed recently that they redact descriptions, quite annoyingly modifying good English grammar to their so-so version and translating original colour names, for example my _bleu-nuit_ ankle boots became black and all I could do was cancel the listing to avoid the misrepresentation trap. I used to give a lot of detail and an indication of my thoughts as to whether true to size, wide, narrow etc. but that’s backfired recently. I did shut up shop to travel for Christmas and I am wondering whether to bother when I get back, but as I mentioned once before, there aren’t a lot of options for those of us outside the US and the UK other than Vestiaire.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I am in terrible situation with VC now. In November I changed my payment method to non US bank, which is allowed at VC. They made 7 payments within a month, which I never received. My bank said they don't have the money, they don't see any transactions. After weeks of waiting VC provided me some info about transfers, and that's all. They say talk to your bank, my bank says talk to their bank. VC doesn't do anything to help but formal answers, I sent them like 20 or 30 emails since November. So I am out of thousands of dollars, they don't care.


----------



## PikaboICU

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am in terrible situation with VC now. In November I changed my payment method to non US bank, which is allowed at VC. They made 7 payments within a month, which I never received. My bank said they don't have the money, they don't see any transactions. After weeks of waiting VC provided me some info about transfers, and that's all. They say talk to your bank, my bank says talk to their bank. VC doesn't do anything to help but formal answers, I sent them like 20 or 30 emails since November. So I am out of thousands of dollars, they don't care.



I would be furious!  
You need the name of their bank, the transfer dates (and times if you can get them) and the transaction numbers. 
I would take that info to my bank and have them call directly to track down the money. If your bank wont help you, call their bank directly.
Best case is it was just a snafu with the account number, perhaps they transposed a digit or something. These bank transfers ARE traceable with the transaction numbers so they should be doing more to help you, both their bank and yours.
Squeaky wheel often gets the grease; make some NOISE! Post openly on their social media anywhere you can.
I'm really sorry. What a nightmare! Good luck & please let us know WHEN (not if, don't take no for an answer) you get this resolved.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> I would be furious!
> You need the name of their bank, the transfer dates (and times if you can get them) and the transaction numbers.
> I would take that info to my bank and have them call directly to track down the money. If your bank wont help you, call their bank directly.
> Best case is it was just a snafu with the account number, perhaps they transposed a digit or something. These bank transfers ARE traceable with the transaction numbers so they should be doing more to help you, both their bank and yours.
> Squeaky wheel often gets the grease; make some NOISE! Post openly on their social media anywhere you can.
> I'm really sorry. What a nightmare! Good luck & please let us know WHEN (not if, don't take no for an answer) you get this resolved.



thank you for all the kind words. I have some screenshots from them with transfer information. but it doesn't even include the name of their bank.


----------

